# [Official] Ivy Bridge Owners Thread



## IronWill1991

Now I'll have to wait couple days until I can finally join your club.


----------



## exploiteddna

Bought my chip this morning at 9 oclock eastern time!! 2-day shipping, so should be here on Tuesday!
$349.99 plus free two-day Shoprunner shipping!
Let the journey begin!! I can't wait to throw this bad boy underwater, in my Z77 UD5h! Hopefully she'll be a good overclocker...


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Now I'll have to wait couple days until I can finally join your club.


If youve already ordered it and paid for it, youre an owner as far as im concerned


----------



## dajez

I ordered a 3770k and gonna get it tomorrow


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dajez*
> 
> I ordered a 3770k and gonna get it tomorrow


overnight shipping?


----------



## Majinwar

I might as well jump on this thread. I'm not going to copy/paste everything from my original thread, but I'll link to it instead.

Bought 3770k at Canadacomputers for $369.99 CAD on the 27th.

Short version:

i7 3770k
GB Z77X-UD5H
CM Hyper 212 Evo
G.Skill Ripjaws Z 16GB 4x4 1600mhz

4.5Ghz HT on @ 1.2v - Approx 70-75C Prime95, 75-80 Linx/IBT
4.6Ghz HT on @ 1.24v - Approx 75-80C Prime95, 80-85 Linx/IBT
4.7Ghz HT on @ 1.275v - Approx 80-85C Prime95, 85-92 Linx/IBT
4.8Ghz HT off @ 1.3 - Approx 77-82C Prime95, N/A Linx/IBT

The 4.5Ghz was run for 12+ hours P95.
The 4.6Ghz was run for 8+ hours P95.
The 4.7Ghz was not run for longer than 20 minutes. (Not fully tested yet)
The 4.8Ghz was not run for longer than 20 minutes. (Not fully tested yet)

Link to my full post with pics Here

Hope this helps / inspires!


----------



## trumpet-205

Bought my 3570K at Tigerdirect for $210 total. Time to wait.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> If youve already ordered it and paid for it, youre an owner as far as im concerned


Well, it's on the way. Looks like I'm the owner. Good-bye AMD, you have a good run.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majinwar*
> 
> I might as well jump on this thread. I'm not going to copy/paste everything from my original thread, but I'll link to it instead.
> Bought 3770k at Canadacomputers for $369.99 CAD on the 27th.
> Short version:
> i7 3770k
> GB Z77X-UD5H
> CM Hyper 212 Evo
> G.Skill Ripjaws Z 16GB 4x4 1600mhz
> 4.5Ghz HT on @ 1.2v - Approx 70-75C Prime95, 75-80 Linx/IBT
> 4.6Ghz HT on @ 1.24v - Approx 75-80C Prime95, 80-85 Linx/IBT
> 4.7Ghz HT on @ 1.275v - Approx 80-85C Prime95, 85-92 Linx/IBT
> 4.8Ghz HT off @ 1.3 - Approx 77-82C Prime95, N/A Linx/IBT
> The 4.5Ghz was run for 12+ hours P95.
> The 4.6Ghz was run for 8+ hours P95.
> The 4.7Ghz was not run for longer than 20 minutes. (Not fully tested yet)
> The 4.8Ghz was not run for longer than 20 minutes. (Not fully tested yet)
> Link to my full post with pics Here
> Hope this helps / inspires!


very nice! I see you dropped your PLL a lot! I was thinking that would be a good way to help lower the heat of these chips.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Bought my 3570K at Tigerdirect for $210 total. Time to wait.


thats a heck of a deal! did they charge you state sales tax?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> thats a heck of a deal! did they charge you state sales tax?


No. That is exactly the reason why I buy it from Tigerdirect. Newegg, NCIX, and Microcenter all charge sales tax in California. Amazon is too expensive.


----------



## Majinwar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> very nice! I see you dropped your PLL a lot! I was thinking that would be a good way to help lower the heat of these chips.


Moving PLL from 1.5 to 1.8 did not raise temps at all for me. Maybe 1-2C during Linx/IBT.


----------



## staryoshi

I'll find out what my i7 3770K can do on Wednesday. This system is becoming quite impressive


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> thats a heck of a deal! did they charge you state sales tax?
> 
> 
> 
> No. That is exactly the reason why I buy it from Tigerdirect. Newegg, NCIX, and Microcenter all charge sales tax in California. Amazon is too expensive.
Click to expand...

Only thing about this is Microcenter is $60 cheaper and you can get 5% off If you sign up for their ads and become a part of there rewards program. So if you go to microcenter today you can walk out with a 3750K $164 after tax and have it today. As long as you sign up for the rewards program.
Edit : nm just noticed its no $159.99 I don't know why I though it was $159.99


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> Only thing about this is Microcenter is $60 cheaper and you can get 5% off If you sign up for their ads and become a part of there rewards program. So if you go to microcenter today you can walk out with a 3750K $164 after tax and have it today. As long as you sign up for the rewards program.


Unfortunately I don't have Microcenter nearby, gas price alone negates the savings.


----------



## c0ld

Is it worth it to upgrade from a 2600k?? Is the 3770k compatible with my mobo?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Paid for, will be with me on Tuesday as they are not shipping today







(and they are about 100miles away)

3570K (£170)
Asus Z77 V-Pro (£146)
4x4GB Crucial Ballistix 1600 8-8-8-24 (hoping to faster and more relaxed or tighter and down to 1333) (£82)
Xigmatek Achillies (reused)
All inside a slightly modified Antec P180B


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> Is it worth it to upgrade from a 2600k?? Is the 3770k compatible with my mobo?


No, and yes. The only real difference is a lower TDP and 22nm.

Related to the thread, I just ordered my new Ivy Bridge rig parts this morning after selling my Fully Watercooled X58 rig, was too much overkill for me. mATX mid range from now.









Was going to go X79, then realised that that too would be overkill. Was going to go with Sandybridge, but I thought I may as well wait for Ivy as it was only a week or so away, glad I did.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> No, and yes. The only real difference is a lower TDP and 22nm.
> Related to the thread, I just ordered my new Ivy Bridge rig parts this morning after selling my Fully Watercooled X58 rig, was too much overkill for me. mATX mid range from now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was going to go X79, then realised that that too would be overkill. Was going to go with Sandybridge, but I thought I may as well wait for Ivy as it was only a week or so away, glad I did.


So it didn't live up to its hype then? I'll stick with my SB build then thank you for the response


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> So it didn't live up to its hype then? I'll stick with my SB build then thank you for the response


It did for me. Can't use PCIE 3.0 without Ivy and it has a better IMC, too. I wouldn't upgrade to Ivy from a 2600K though.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld*
> 
> So it didn't live up to its hype then? I'll stick with my SB build then thank you for the response


Well, not that, just that it's not worth upgrading from a 2600k to a 3770k, because you will see no real world performance gains at all, it's just not worth the extra cost. If it was from a Core 2 Duo, then sure it's worth every penny, but it'd be an extreme sidegrade for you.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Well, not that, just that it's not worth upgrading from a 2600k to a 3770k, because you will see no real world performance gains at all, it's just not worth the extra cost. If it was from a Core 2 Duo, then sure it's worth every penny, but it'd be an extreme sidegrade for you.


If you were going for a complete new gaming system, though, which cpu would you go for out of 2500K/2600K/2700K/3820/3750K/3770K?


----------



## CalinTM

Count me in ?









My 3770K will arrive on 2 May, next week.

My rig will be something like this

3770K
Thermalright Macho
8 GB Corsair Vengeance low profile
MSI Z77 GD-65
Seasonic X-660
OCZ Vertex 3 120 GB
MSI Twin Frozr III GTX 680
Cooler Master CM 690 II Adv. Window


----------



## Jcyle

Got the 3770K today over at NCIX, putting the build together now


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> If you were going for a complete new gaming system, though, which cpu would you go for out of 2500K/2600K/2700K/3820/3750K/3770K?


given the lack of significant cost difference between 2500K and 3570K i'd go 3570K as you also get pci-e3, which in a gaming machine will become important in the future.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Got the 3770K today over at NCIX putting the build together now


Let us know if the ram works as its exactly what I've got, but not on QVL, but DDR3 is DDR3, and its not some unknown brand.


----------



## dajez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> overnight shipping?


nope, gonna pick it up at the store


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Let us know if the ram works as its exactly what I've got, but not on QVL, but DDR3 is DDR3, and its not some unknown brand.


These are Crucial's ram if you're wondering, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Even a random DDR3 ram should work.


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> given the lack of significant cost difference between 2500K and 3570K i'd go 3570K as you also get pci-e3, which in a gaming machine will become important in the future.


Thanks







It's taking me weeks to decide on which cpu and which gpu (7970 preferred, but cost takes me over budget). I might wait until a few more of you post some results of OC the 3570K particularly in regard to temp and power consumption (as well as stability, of course).


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Got the 3770K today over at NCIX, putting the build together now


thats awesome bro! i'm jealous, haha!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> These are Crucial's ram if you're wondering, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Even a random DDR3 ram should work.


Yep, i've got 4x4 crucial 8-8-8-24's just concerned as i can't fire up the board yet. Heard noise out there about sensitivity with regards to ram


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> If you were going for a complete new gaming system, though, which cpu would you go for out of 2500K/2600K/2700K/3820/3750K/3770K?


I'd go with this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> given the lack of significant cost difference between 2500K and 3570K i'd go 3570K as you also get pci-e3, which in a gaming machine will become important in the future.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Bought my chip this morning at 9 oclock eastern time!! 2-day shipping, so should be here on Tuesday!
> $349.99 plus free two-day Shoprunner shipping!
> Let the journey begin!! I can't wait to throw this bad boy underwater, in my Z77 UD5h! Hopefully she'll be a good overclocker...


Don't be so sure, Sunday does not count in most cases it won't go out until Monday morning, which means Wednesday delivery.

I ordered overnight and got my tracking but the date isn't on there yet. I'm really hoping it's Monday, but i'm expecting Tuesday.


----------



## DaClownie

I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.

Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?







And apparently I wasn't the only person excited about IB... they need to be more careful though:


----------



## sakekitsune

Got free shipping,so 4-9days...i'll be an owner!


----------



## coolhandluke41

can we please include batch # when posting all other specs ?
Thanks
P.S. i will be here with i7 3770K next week


----------



## Ryze

Planning on picking up the following tonight



Double checking there is nothing dodgy/any other more premium mobo/RAM with significant benefits I am missing out on (upgrading from a Q6600 so not too clued in on the matter!). Thanks


----------



## mutex

Hi,

Just ordered a 3770K and need to get a mobo. Since IB seams to be OC limited by temperature, is the number of power phases of less importance? I'm considering the Asrock Fatal1ty Pro board with 16+8 phases.

Thanks


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> And apparently I wasn't the only person excited about IB... they need to be more careful though:


thats pretty funny ,well i did get my asus p8z77-v deluxe mobo might as well get my ib 3770k and sell my i2700k on eBay while it is still worth something:thumb: gtx680 too


----------



## Evtron

Got mine in my hand right now.

Went to Microcenter and got it for $289.99

Wow, $350 everywhere else - OUCH!


----------



## EaglePC

ps: these are early batches should wait 3 months so they role out better batches or is that the ole days


----------



## EaglePC

microcenter

Shopping Cart

Removed items that are inactive or no longer valid.
????????


----------



## Ben the OCer

I picked up a 3570K and Asrock Z77 Extreme4 from Micro Center today for $296.78 total with tax (3570K: $189.99, Asrock Z77 Extreme4: $89.99 after $50 combo discount, $279.98 total + $16.80 6% MI sales tax). I'm also paring this with a Samsung 8GB 30nm RAM kit that I got with the $15 off coupon MC had awhile back. Pictures and more information as required by the OP coming soon. I was originally going to go with the 3770K but MC only offers the $50 motherboard combo discount with the 3570K, it wasn't worth the $150 extra for me. I think MC did the same thing with the 2600K, they price it lower than others but if you want the motherboard combo discount you gotta go with the lower end model. Not that I'm complaining but I had to rant a little about that, they have great prices on CPUs and I should be thanking them for saving me on the $100 cheaper CPU.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> microcenter
> Shopping Cart
> Removed items that are inactive or no longer valid.
> ????????


I called them they did that because high demand for them. In store only.

The Detroit mircocenter had 61 when I called noon est

Ben- I went to same one I picked up 3770k today also. I tired pushing them into giving the $50 discount but they wouldnt.

Me- Do I get a motherboard discount with 3770k?

Sale- No, sorry i5 only. Would you like one?

Me- No i dont

Sale- How you gone to run your i7 with out a motherboard?

Me- I have p67 motherboard with updated bios

Sale- You should get the z77 better newest blah blah and we have the best deals on them

Me- I'm ordering one tonight off newegg

Sale -Why would you do that?

Me- Three reasons I dont want to give you the commission, cheaper and finally no tax

Sales- Walks away

Me and my buddy laughing


----------



## Big Shabazz

I just bought my 3770K at Micro Center for $289.99 along with the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard.

I'll post CPU-Z validation when I get it hooked up in a bit









Here's a pic:


----------



## Jayek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I just bought my 3770K at Micro Center for $289.99 along with the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard.
> I'll post CPU-Z validation when I get it hooked up in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:


Nice to see more people jumping ship


----------



## Big Shabazz

Well I was planning on getting an 8150, but I kept hearing not-so-good reviews. That and I miraculously got paid yesterday morning


----------



## Nickzorz91

Can't wait to get my rig running and post up some results.. I'll update this!


----------



## SkyyPunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I just bought my 3770K at Micro Center for $289.99 along with the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard.
> I'll post CPU-Z validation when I get it hooked up in a bit


I am ordering that same motherboard! Picked up the 3770k at MC as well. Looking forward to hearing how it works out

Also: Batch# L204B321


----------



## Jcyle

Well, my computer has booted and all is well. Using 3 pull fans on my RX360 gets an idle temp of 23c, with ambient of 18c at stock; while loads at 45~50c.

Going to try some overclock later with more fans.

Edit: The Crucial RAMs are working nice, I turned off the blinking led tho, but left the other one on, looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## kxdu

batch L206B468

going to install it now on my asus maximus gene v and give it a whirl


----------



## Sin0822

you can always ask someone at MC to price match the motherboard on newegg.


----------



## neveser

Got mine today from MC!!!



Don't have the motherboard or anything else yet. Stuff should be here on Tuesday. Won't be able to put it all together this week though.
Going to Chicago on Friday to see Rammstein and I still have some work to do with this computer before I tear into it and pillage my parts. So it may be late next week sometime until I can get it all up and running.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Don't be so sure, Sunday does not count in most cases it won't go out until Monday morning, which means Wednesday delivery.
> I ordered overnight and got my tracking but the date isn't on there yet. I'm really hoping it's Monday, but i'm expecting Tuesday.


aw shucks! yeah i got my tracking info already as well, but no delivery date. Man, I hope it's tuesday and not wednesday!


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I just bought my 3770K at Micro Center for $289.99 along with the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard.
> I'll post CPU-Z validation when I get it hooked up in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a pic:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyyPunk*
> 
> I am ordering that same motherboard! Picked up the 3770k at MC as well. Looking forward to hearing how it works out
> Also: Batch# L204B321


man i feel like a schmuck, paying $349 for a chip that is being sold at MC for $290! Blows me away! Unfortunately I live in FL and there are no Microcenters


----------



## ivymaxwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> man i feel like a schmuck, paying $349 for a chip that is being sold at MC for $290! Blows me away! Unfortunately I live in FL and there are no Microcenters


tigerdirect that chip is only 319.99. thats assuming tigerdirect is tax free in FL.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyyPunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I just bought my 3770K at Micro Center for $289.99 along with the ASRock Z77 Fatal1ty motherboard.
> I'll post CPU-Z validation when I get it hooked up in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am ordering that same motherboard! Picked up the 3770k at MC as well. Looking forward to hearing how it works out
> 
> Also: Batch# L204B321
Click to expand...

Interesting, I have an A batch.f Let's see how they clock! What are you going to be using to cool yours?


----------



## Melosaiyan

Drove to Microcenter which was 3 hours away from where I live, to pick up my 3770k









Now that's some Ivy love there


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> man i feel like a schmuck, paying $349 for a chip that is being sold at MC for $290! Blows me away! Unfortunately I live in FL and there are no Microcenters


Don't feel too bad, at least you don't live in the UK! To buy it here (3770k) is £250~, which is equal to $400~.

My 3570k cost me £170~, which is equal to $276~.

I wish I could get a 3770k for $349.


----------



## Jesse D

From my confirmation email...



Now to see if it actually ships as I see peeps talking about how that price was for in-store...

Either way I'm going to roll the dice and see what kind of a Ivy chip I can get. If it clocks good I have a buyer on hand for my sandy build, if it doesnt I have someone who wants a new PC with Ivy...


----------



## adamski07

I got the 3570k together with new z77 sabertooth mobo. I got both of them at Microcenter for $390. 189.99 for cpu and 199.99 for mobo. I got the deal online this morning and should be arriving sometime this week. My SB chip is running at 4.8GHz so I am planning to overclokck this IB to same clock or higher.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I got the 3570k together with new z77 sabertooth mobo. I got both of them at Microcenter for $390. 189.99 for cpu and 199.99 for mobo. I got the deal online this morning and should be arriving sometime this week. My SB chip is running at 4.8GHz so I am planning to overclokck this IB to same clock or higher.


Looks like MC is no longer letting people order online


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In !









3570K from TD going in a ASRock Z77 Extreme 6. Free shipping, so probably won't get here until next month lol.


----------



## SkyyPunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Interesting, I have an A batch.f Let's see how they clock! What are you going to be using to cool yours?


I'll be using a H100, you?


----------



## Electroneng

Item List:
Item Description Quantity Unit Price Extended Price
19-116-504 CPU INTEL|CORE I5 3570K 3.4G 6M R 1 $249.99 $249.99
Click Here To Protect Your Investment
COM DISCOUNT FOR PREFERRED ACCOUNT 1 ($2.99) ($2.99)

Payment Summary:
Payment Term: Preferred AccountSubtotal: $247.00Tax: $0.00Shipping and Handling: $2.99Total Amount: $249.99

One is on the way! In The House!!


----------



## JLthrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I got the 3570k together with new z77 sabertooth mobo. I got both of them at Microcenter for $390. 189.99 for cpu and 199.99 for mobo. I got the deal online this morning and should be arriving sometime this week. My SB chip is running at 4.8GHz so I am planning to overclokck this IB to same clock or higher.


Sigh... that's what I went to MC for as well. Unfortunately my hangover led me arriving at about 11:20am at the Santa Clara location, and the 3570K's were all sold out... though the 3770K with no combo deal were plenty in stock. Decided just to take a Sabertooth while I was there, and I'll do the exchange deal when they have one in stock and I can go pick it up.

Kids go easy on the alcohol.


----------



## IronWill1991

I got order confirmed this morning. I might try to contact them and get them to cancel it. I already ordered from amazon before that and I tried to cancel it. But I got an email from amazon saying they already shipped it and it will be here tomorrow instead of Tuesday.


----------



## Jcyle

Wondering what steppings are your Ivys, mine says its a C1. To be honest I think everyone else are on C1 as well


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivymaxwell*
> 
> tigerdirect that chip is only 319.99. thats assuming tigerdirect is tax free in FL.


tigerdirect wonder if its a mis print BX80667i73770K should be BX80637I73770K


----------



## EaglePC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Item List:
> Item Description Quantity Unit Price Extended Price
> 19-116-504 CPU INTEL|CORE I5 3570K 3.4G 6M R 1 $249.99 $249.99
> Click Here To Protect Your Investment
> COM DISCOUNT FOR PREFERRED ACCOUNT 1 ($2.99) ($2.99)
> Payment Summary:
> Payment Term: Preferred AccountSubtotal: $247.00Tax: $0.00Shipping and Handling: $2.99Total Amount: $249.99
> One is on the way! In The House!!


you saved $2.99 lucky you


----------



## gplnpsb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Wondering what steppings are your Ivys, mine says its a C1. To be honest I think everyone else are on C1 as well


You have a C1? Do you have a cpu-z screenshot or something, that's quite interesting. I thought all retail Ivy Bridges should be E1 stepping.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gplnpsb*
> 
> You have a C1? Do you have a cpu-z screenshot or something, that's quite interesting. I thought all retail Ivy Bridges should be E1 stepping.


This


----------



## m98custom1212




----------



## IronWill1991

I just checked my Microcenter order and it said it's being "routed". Does it mean it's on the way to my house?


----------



## Jcyle

Ahhh







Totally misread the stepping, I've been up all day putting the build together, and misread South Bridge Steppings.. yep epic fail


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Ahhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally misread the stepping, I've been up all day putting the build together, and misread South Bridge Steppings.. yep epic fail


maybe you didn't misread ...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1137173/ivy-bridge-discussion-news-thread/700#post_16675211
same here (CPU-Z may or may not show )


----------



## Jcyle

Wait what? I'm confused, so there's already more than 1 steppings out?


----------



## coolhandluke41

you not the only one that's confused ..this makes a lot of sense tho
http://www.overclock.net/t/1242313/more-ivy-bridge-benchmarks-sandybridge-comparison-3770k-vs-2600k-performance-temps-etc-couple-of-ln2-scores-are-up/460#post_17033744


----------



## EaglePC

hope tiger sends me BX80637I73770K they have a typo error i beleive


----------



## NoGuru

I had a 3770K today but she only booted a few times and died. No crazy clocks just dead. Gotta toss my 2500K in tomorrow to confirm it is not the board.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I had a 3770K today but she only booted a few times and died. No crazy clocks just dead. Gotta toss my 2500K in tomorrow to confirm it is not the board.


Sorry to hear that..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you not the only one that's confused ..this makes a lot of sense tho
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1242313/more-ivy-bridge-benchmarks-sandybridge-comparison-3770k-vs-2600k-performance-temps-etc-couple-of-ln2-scores-are-up/460#post_17033744


My S-spec is SR0PL, so I guess mine is a E1


----------



## NoGuru

Meh, these things happen, Just an FYI Batch# L204B322


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> I had a 3770K today but she only booted a few times and died. No crazy clocks just dead. Gotta toss my 2500K in tomorrow to confirm it is not the board.


Ah man that just stinks! I hope everything turns out ok for you


----------



## Big Shabazz

Just got it installed. Here's my proof


----------



## Exostenza

Looks like I joined the club today!

Will be overclocking tonight or tomorrow. Super stoked! The Z77 Asus boards really bring the quality and features. I am so stoked on all of this.


----------



## Jinto

I snagged me a 3570K last night via my Amazon app for android when I noticed it was available. And to think just a few hours prior to that it wasn't even listed on the website when I was browsing Amazon. Paid $249.99 flat with no tax and free two-day shipping. Will have pics Tuesday when it arrives.


----------



## LostRib

So what is the best bang for the buck z77 board?


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> So what is the best bang for the buck z77 board?


::Edit:: My bad, misread the question.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> So what is the best bang for the buck z77 board?


I'll say Asrock's pro line


----------



## speedysteve007

Switching from ASRock Fatal1ty 990FX and a Phenom II X6 1100T BE..

Ordered the ASUS P8Z77 WS last night, later this week once i put more money in the bank.. then i will order the 3770K


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I'll say Asrock's pro line


I agree, I got ASRock Extreme6 for around $175. That mobo got good reviews.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> So what is the best bang for the buck z77 board?


I went with the Asrock Z77 Extreme4. I've only worked with it a few hours but so far I love it. It has all the features I want, a sick all black color scheme, and a very healthy 8 + 4 phase power design that will help with overclocking. Asrock's lower end Z77 boards like the Pro3 has only a 4 + 1 phase design, the Pro4 has a 4 + 2 phase design, and the Micro ATX Extreme4-M has a 4 + 2 phase design. It was $140 at Micro Center and then $90 with the $50 off 3570K combo. I love the fast booting and easy intuitive UEFI BIOS. I'll see how it does work overclocking shortly but it shouldn't be a problem. Here are a few shots of my components:


----------



## YangerD

Nice build there bud! Let's see you pull up some big numbers


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Nice build there bud! Let's see you pull up some big numbers


Thanks, I've had my Phenom II 1055T for about two years now so I thought it was time for a CPU and Mobo upgrade. It's been a great CPU for me and I love AMD but because of the mess with Bulldozer I was ready to try out Intel.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Thanks, I've had my Phenom II 1055T for about two years now so I thought it was time for an upgrade. It's been a great CPU for me but with the mess with Bulldozer I was ready to try out Intel.


Don't even complain lol, I've had my Denab rig even longer


----------



## trumpet-205

Best bang per buck would have to go to Biostar TZ77XE3 or XE4. Especially XE4 for $130 AMIR.


----------



## SonDa5

i5-3570k. Bought it at a store in Southern California for $189.99.

Looks nice in the sealed box.

Haven't had time to install yet.


----------



## EaglePC

glad i ordered earlier today my i7-3770K GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372989&SRCCODE=WEBLET03ORDER&cm_mmc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> glad i ordered earlier today my i7-3770K GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372989&SRCCODE=WEBLET03ORDER&cm_mmc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals


Guess even at premium price, people will still buy them.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> glad i ordered earlier today my i7-3770K GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116501
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2372989&SRCCODE=WEBLET03ORDER&cm_mmc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals


Amazon still have it.
http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-3770K-processor-BX80637I73770K/dp/B007SZ0EOW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1335768800&sr=8-9


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Amazon still have it.
> http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-3770K-processor-BX80637I73770K/dp/B007SZ0EOW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1335768800&sr=8-9


Looks like alot of price gouging going on.


----------



## EaglePC

INSTOCK


----------



## Kitarist

Hehe lots of Ivy lovers out there


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Got the 3770K today over at NCIX, putting the build together now





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







































You totally stole my idea lol







I am doing white tubing with my build also... Same mobo and cpu


----------



## SandShark

Interesting how some are made in Costa Rica and others in Malaysia. I wonder which plant has the "Golden Chips"...


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Ivy Bridge thread topics include:
> 
> Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you bought it, and how much you paid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hot your new CPU runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your max OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltages your chip needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else Ivy Bridge


3770K
L206B314
$289 MicroCenter
80C (24C ambient)
4500 w/ 1.25v

This seems like a terrible clocker so far.

Sensors on my Z68 GEN3 are not working: http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 3770K
> L206B314
> $289 MicroCenter
> 80C (24C ambient)
> 4500 w/ 1.25v
> This seems like a terrible clocker so far.
> Sensors on my Z68 GEN3 are not working: http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors


You have 5C more breathable room left. Can you get to 4.6GHz?


----------



## samwiches

82C is now the max. I'm going to have to test 4400 to start (lame).

Do I need a Z77 just to overclock? This is decent Z68 board that had a 5.4GHz 2500K one week ago.


----------



## 260870

Was gonna buy the 3770K, but after doing some research into HT and Games (and HT and heat in Ivy) I chose the 3570K. Ordered it and a ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE Motherboard and they should be here in a day or two.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 82C is now the max. I'm going to have to test 4400 to start (lame).
> Do I need a Z77 just to overclock? This is decent Z68 board that had a 5.4GHz 2500K one week ago.


Just for curiosity sake, try without HT, lower temps ftw


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FishCommander*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You totally stole my idea lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing white tubing with my build also... Same mobo and cpu


Well here is the final product


























Next thing to hunt down are some white fans with white shroud, hard to come by these days


----------



## Electroneng

Very Nice Rig!


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Electroneng*
> 
> Very Nice Rig!


I totally wish the room has better lighting, but can't expect much when the photos are taken at 12am. Now moved onto finding the sweet overclock spot for this 3770K, hopefully the RX360 can handle it


----------



## Hambone07si

I'd love to see some overclocking guy's. Get on it







I'm building a media server and curious how these Ivy's overclock with a triple or quad rad. I have a 2700k in my bench now. Waiting to see some clocks to see if I should just pull the 2700k out for the server or leave it in there and grab a 3570k for it instead. I will be encoding a ton of movies so I want at least a 4.5ghz i5 or i7.

+REP to the first to show me a 5ghz stable overclock


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Got mine on launch day.

Version 3770k
Price 298 euro --> 393,8949 USD is you do the math.

Temps with a corsair H80 in a TJ08 small case ( 1 intake fan auto controlled )

32 29 30 31 Idle

Prime95 64 bit version 26

H80 on full speed. not passing the 60 degrees with 3 cores, only 1 core is going higher with 8 degrees difference ( Weird )

Those are stock values, nothing overclocked...

Need to say it runs hotter then Sandy's...

Is this something to worrie about ??? 1 core running hotter with a 8 degrees difference...


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Got mine on launch day.
> Version 3770k
> Price 298 euro --> 393,8949 USD is you do the math.
> Temps with a corsair H80 in a TJ08 small case ( 1 intake fan auto controlled )
> 32 29 30 31 Idle
> Prime95 64 bit version 26
> H80 on full speed. not passing the 60 degrees with 3 cores, only 1 core is going higher with 8 degrees difference ( Weird )
> Those are stock values, nothing overclocked...
> Need to say it runs hotter then Sandy's...
> Is this something to worrie about ??? 1 core running hotter with a 8 degrees difference...


Maybe you should try reseating the heatsink, and see if you still get that. But its pretty normal to have cores that are hotter.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Maybe you should try reseating the heatsink, and see if you still get that. But its pretty normal to have cores that are hotter.


Thanks for the feedback, will give it a try....


----------



## Big Shabazz

I'm at a stable 4.5 GHz on my 3770K w/ Corsair H60 cooling. Highest temps during stress testing were high 70s.

Speaking of, what is the max temp these things can get to before it starts causing damage or craps out?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I'm at a stable 4.5 GHz on my 3770K w/ Corsair H60 cooling. Highest temps during stress testing were high 70s.
> Speaking of, what is the max temp these things can get to before it starts causing damage or craps out?


TJ MAX is 105C, so keep it under around 85-90C


----------



## Jcyle

Quite a interesting video, so OCCT and Pime95 could potentially damage this gen of cpu?


----------



## darksen

$190+$80 board 3570 bought from Microcenter!


----------



## MaxFTW

3570k tomorrow :3


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a interesting video, so OCCT and Pime95 could potentially damage this gen of cpu?


Lol, software CPU overclocking.

Prime95 and OCCT could potentially damage and Gen of CPU depending on the clocks/voltage/cooling/lots of factors, really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxFTW*
> 
> 3570k tomorrow :3


This!









Just got a text from Scan telling me it has been despatched today. Got a call from the nice lady there earlier, too, telling me they'd sold out of the 3570k's so fast (OEM ones) that the website didn't have chance to update, and as I bought my OEM one when it still said in stock, now I get a retail one for the same price. I get £3 worth of Stock Heatsink, and box, for free. Yaaay.









Athough she said it does come with an extra 2 years warranty which is nice. And plus they have the offer that you get a free antistatic wristband. Never used one in my life.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a interesting video, so OCCT and Pime95 could potentially damage this gen of cpu?


If you overvolt your CPU and don't keep the temps under 90C.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a interesting video, so OCCT and Pime95 could potentially damage this gen of cpu?


That doesn't really make sense since besides the resulting difficulties and changes with 22nm and faster HD4000 graphics there isn't a lot of deep architectural differences between Sandy Bridge and Ivy Bridge. For those wanting to checkout the section of the video he's talking about it's at 3:55. As others have stated if you keep temperature and voltage in check I don't see why those programs (OCCT, Prime, and Linx which he mentioned) would damage an Ivy Bridge chip. I'm not an Ivy Bridge expert though so I could be wrong.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> If you overvolt your CPU and don't keep the temps under 90C.


You don't say right?


----------



## rivalknet

Hi all, first post









Picked up a 3570k from Micro Center for $189.99 + tax so a little over $200. It was the last piece needed to complete the build.

I'm new to OCing and haven't messed around with it too much yet so I'll be watching from the sidelines for now and hopefully learning from the pros!


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> If you overvolt your CPU and don't keep the temps under 90C.


I see you spreading 90c as the word of god everywhere... To be honest nobody knows that for sure yet so you should probably quit spreading that as safe info before some idiot takes what you say as absolute truth and fries their chip.

Give it a bit of time before repeatedly posting info such as that and lets see how the chips hold up.

That said anyone willing to torture test these facts and see how long they can let their cpu sit at 80, 85, 90, or 95 I would be more than glad for some info on if degradation starts to happen quickly.


----------



## Costfree

I ordered mine yesterday from Tigerdirect. $209 +FS + $20 MIR. Can't wait.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse D*
> 
> I see you spreading 90c as the word of god everywhere... To be honest nobody knows that for sure yet so you should probably quit spreading that as safe info before some idiot takes what you say as absolute truth and fries their chip.
> Give it a bit of time before repeatedly posting info such as that and lets see how the chips hold up.
> That said anyone willing to torture test these facts and see how long they can let their cpu sit at 80, 85, 90, or 95 I would be more than glad for some info on if degradation starts to happen quickly.


90C is probably the highest max. I would personally keep it under 85C. Look at Sin0822's opinion of CPU temps and degradation. Also look at his second post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## Bloodcore

I guess this is the best place to ask..

Have someone tried to undervolt+downclock a 3570k down to the 3570T Specs?
I'm curious if the power consumption and performance would be worse than the 3570T itself or possibly better.

And I have to admit that I really want to know the performance difference between 2500T and 3570T since the jumps from 2500K's 95W to 45W is alot higher than the jump from 77W to 45W.

(CPU will be used in a low-power consumption system.)


----------



## TheBenson

Ordered a 3770k last night, should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## Kitarist

Now that some of you guys have Ivy please post some nice reviews of it


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodcore*
> 
> I guess this is the best place to ask..
> Have someone tried to undervolt+downclock a 3570k down to the 3570T Specs?
> I'm curious if the power consumption and performance would be worse than the 3570T itself or possibly better.
> And I have to admit that I really want to know the performance difference between 2500T and 3570T since the jumps from 2500K's 95W to 45W is alot higher than the jump from 77W to 45W.
> (CPU will be used in a low-power consumption system.)


An underclocked and undervolted 3570K should pull similar watts if it has equal settings as a 3570T. After all the 3570T has a base clock of only 2.3GHz so that gives the 3570K a whopping 1.1GHz of room to work with in lowering the clocks and resulting volts to get equal or even lower power consumption. Often CPU manufacturers are very conservative with volts so there is room to work with to even improve on a stock 3570T but that of course depends how good of a chip you get. I'm still early in overclocking but I can clock my 3570K at 4GHz with a -0.05V undervolt 6 hours OCCT stable. Once I'm done exploring the limits I'll look into underclocking and undervolting and report back with the power consumption difference with my kilowatt meter. The TDP ratings are very general and not very accurate so don't put much credit to them.


----------



## Snakes

I think I'm an official owner, they shipped my 3570k 2 hours ago! If they sent it from the local warehouse I should receive it tomorrow, w00t.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Same here, IvyBridge coming in tomorrow along with a new motherboard. Waiting to see how much my mind will be blown going from a phenom II x4 955 to a 3770k.


----------



## DaClownie

Grats snakes... thats better than me... I have a CPU sitting here with nothing to put it in... or anyway to cool it...

Newegg gets here today with almost all my parts, Watercooling gear and PSU shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Snakes

I just put in an order for the rest of my parts at Canada Computers with local pickup. They only had one or two units of some of the items so hopefully they put those aside before someone else walked in and bought em. If all goes well I could have all my parts tomorrow night, spent the last 4 weeks doing endless research picking parts so it's a huge relief to be done with that stage.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rageofthepeon*
> 
> Same here, IvyBridge coming in tomorrow along with a new motherboard. Waiting to see how much my mind will be blown going from a phenom II x4 955 to a 3770k.


I too just went from the 955 to the 3770K


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?


CPU-Z is in error.


----------



## Zantrill

Will order 3 weeks from today. (5/21/2012)


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
Click to expand...

That's what I assumed, but figured I'd post up to ask


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I too just went from the 955 to the 3770K


So am I. 3570K instead.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
Click to expand...

Neither is an error, the 3770k is 77w


----------



## furyn9

I feel so tempted to stop by at microcenter ( 15 minutes away from home) and buy the 3770k with the asrock fatality z77


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is an error, the 3770k is 77w
Click to expand...

One would be right and one would be wrong if it is actually 77w...?


----------



## Romowens01

NCIX shipped out a 3570k and a ASUS Z77-V to me today. $233 for 3570k and $195 mobo.

Upgrading from an AMD Athlon!!! (been console gaming since).


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> One would be right and one would be wrong if it is actually 77w...?


Dont remeber what post it was explained in but iirc it only says 95w on box so mobo manufactures will be required to not cheap out on parts in-case intel releases a revision that is actually 95w. Basically its giving them a bit of room to breath, but no the chips are actually 77w

Feel free to look it up, the link to the explanation is found in a ivy thread from this site..


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is an error, the 3770k is 77w
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would be right and one would be wrong if it is actually 77w...?
Click to expand...

Nope, intel listed 95w on the boxes so motherboard manufactures wouldn't produce motherboards without enough juice to supply sufficient power to existing sandy bridge processors


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither is an error, the 3770k is 77w
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One would be right and one would be wrong if it is actually 77w...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, intel listed 95w on the boxes so motherboard manufactures wouldn't produce motherboards without enough juice to supply sufficient power to existing sandy bridge processors
Click to expand...

Sneaky Devils.

By the way - I love that I found the option to nest quotes.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Thanks, I've had my Phenom II 1055T for about two years now so I thought it was time for a CPU and Mobo upgrade. It's been a great CPU for me and I love AMD but because of the mess with Bulldozer I was ready to try out Intel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YangerD*
> 
> Don't even complain lol, I've had my Denab rig even longer


How do you think I feel lol







... ordered my Mobo so far, waiting to get some $$$ to order the i7 3770K


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> 3770K
> L206B314
> $289 MicroCenter
> 80C (24C ambient)
> 4500 w/ 1.25v
> 
> This seems like a terrible clocker so far.
> 
> Sensors on my Z68 GEN3 are not working: http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors


So I posted last night with issues but held back on showing these until I could do more testing.

Well it's still garbage and even worse than I thought AT first:

4.4 w/ 1.28v is the highest stable speed I can manage. Also does not boot Windows at 4.7 all the way up to 1.42v.










I think someone at the store might be cherry picking:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




MARKED UP IHS?


FIRST TIME SEEING DIRT ON A NEW PIECE OF HARDWARE.


OH, JUST A PEN MARK NBD?


----------



## DaClownie

Sam: Why did you accept that as a NEW product? I would have had that back inside the store ASAP.

I'll have to dig up a thread I made about a motherboard from a Microcenter









EDIT: Here you go Sam, motherboard from Microcenter in 2010.

http://www.overclock.net/t/666248/wrong-mobo-in-box-purchased-from-microcenter/0_50


----------



## samwiches

Could not see the pen mark at all. Looked sealed.

The only indication of anything fishy was that the box is seriously worn, like old stock worn. Never seen that on a release day either.

But of course I had to run it.. maybe a goldie, never know.

Now with the sensor issues and extremely bad clocking I have notified the store and I'm waiting for a call back.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Well here is the final product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next thing to hunt down are some white fans with white shroud, hard to come by these days





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























Looks Epic Dude







I have an all white Xigmatech fan, average cfm and noise (imo). Very nice I got my white psu cables in recently also... but this isn't about my rig







Looks amazing congrats on your new system, show it off


----------



## Big Shabazz

Hey Sam, which Microcenter did you go to?


----------



## samwiches

I'm on the West Coast.. not sure I want to get anyone in trouble yet so I will leave it at that. They have a chance to make good! Judging by what they did for DaClownie after all that time, I think a quick overnight check of things was within my right.


----------



## FishCommander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I feel so tempted to stop by at microcenter ( 15 minutes away from home) and buy the 3770k with the asrock fatality z77


DOO IITT!







LOL I'm just excited... waiting on a package from UPS today... longest wait EVER


----------



## IronWill1991

My i5 3570K have finally arrived!


Now I have to completely change from AMD mobo to Intel mobo. I hope I don't really have to install windows.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> My i5 3570K have finally arrived!
> Now I have to completely change from AMD mobo to Intel mobo. I hope I don't really have to install windows.


Better to reinstall it. If you are like P67 to Z68 (within same chipset series), you can just swap the motherboard and adjust drivers. With big jump like AMD to Intel it is much better to reinstall Windows.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Better to reinstall it. If you are like P67 to Z68 (within same chipset series), you can just swap the motherboard and adjust drivers. With big jump like AMD to Intel it is much better to reinstall Windows.


check for the sysprep method it may help you, it takes windows back to a state before it detects hardware, needs old machine running though, and then you transfer.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> Better to reinstall it. If you are like P67 to Z68 (within same chipset series), you can just swap the motherboard and adjust drivers. With big jump like AMD to Intel it is much better to reinstall Windows.


That's what I'm afraid of. I never done anything like this. Switching mobos and reinstalling windows.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of. I never done anything like this. Switching mobos and reinstalling windows.


Follow this guide and you should be fine







.

My 3570K was shipped from TD.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Now I have to completely change from AMD mobo to Intel mobo. I hope I don't really have to install windows.


I had the same fear because a friend of mine told me that after a while windows doesn't recognize it as the same computer and you have to call them. But I've gone through now: 2 CPUs, 2 SSDs with fresh OS installs, 3 motherboards and a 2nd GPU.

It'll probably be when I get my GTX 680 is when I'll start running into problems :\

::Edit::

I think I jinxed myself. Shortly after saying that I got a message saying I needed to reactivate my windows.


----------



## TheBenson

I'm quite sure you will have to re-install windows going from AMD to Intel, I know I did back when I got my 2600k.


----------



## samwiches

Windows sees motherboards as a collection of devices that need drivers. The more varied the chipset and components the more likely you need a re-install, cause Windows is not perfect.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Could not see the pen mark at all. Looked sealed.
> The only indication of anything fishy was that the box is seriously worn, like old stock worn. Never seen that on a release day either.
> But of course I had to run it.. maybe a goldie, never know.
> Now with the sensor issues and extremely bad clocking I have notified the store and I'm waiting for a call back.


The top of my 3570K box from Micro Center was pretty scuffed up too. I found it a little strange but it could just be shipping or storage damage (noobs







). All the proof you gave does make it sound fishy but there could be other explanations for it. It's definitely possible and if you believe there was foul play then do what you gotta do till you're satisfied that you got the product you payed for and not some used item. I assume there was still a thermal pad on the stock cooler so it doesn't really make sense that it could have been used. Did you clean the CPU before putting your heatsink on, I do that just to be sure it's clean. For a brand new CPU it shouldn't show any dirt on the q-tip but a used one that's had thermal paste/pad applied will probably still show signs of dirt on the q-tip because it's really hard to completely remove.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> My i5 3570K have finally arrived!
> 
> Now I have to completely change from AMD mobo to Intel mobo. I hope I don't really have to install windows.


I tried booting my 3570K and Z77 mobo with my old Windows install from my Phenom II X6 1055T and Asus 890GX mobo. It blue screened so I just did a fresh install.


----------



## gplnpsb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I won't have it installed and under water until Tuesday/Wednesday... but here she is.
> Question, the i7's show up as 77w in CPU-Z... but the box says 95W?
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z is in error.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I assumed, but figured I'd post up to ask
Click to expand...

Well I consider ark.intel.com to be pretty definitive, and it lists the i7 3770K with a 77W TDP, so presumably the box is marked 95W for the motherboard reason that's floating around.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> I'm quite sure you will have to re-install windows going from AMD to Intel, I know I did back when I got my 2600k.


Curiously enough when I changed over from a 790FXTA-UD5 and a Phenom II 965 to a P9X79 Pro, I didn't have to reinstall windows. I didn't do any special preparation, the system just booted, I removed the old chipset devices, and installed the new chipset drivers. It has been working flawlessly since mid-November. I do however suspect this is the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## EaglePC

i be adding my ib tomorrow is it worth to fresh install win 7 or no


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> i be adding my ib tomorrow is it worth to fresh install win 7 or no


Don't think you need to since you are only changing the CPU


----------



## slice259

Anyone running an OC i5 3570k under a XSPC RayStorm - Rasa ( 240-360 rad ) setup ? Just curious to see how such a kit performs.


----------



## DKYang

I'm going to cancel my 3770K order from MC since people have mentioned their orders were canceled.

Just ordered 3770K from TigerDirect, with tax/rebate/coupon, it was not bad. Better than paying for $350. Accidentally ordered a 3570K too >.<" Too bad they couldn't lower the tax and shipping by a dollar, but I'll deal with it since I'm getting the CPU at a good price.



I have no clue how I got it for $319.99 instead of $339.99, but I'll take it.

$319.99 - $20 MIR - $10 Visa Coupon (if I get it) = $290.00 + tax/shipping. Not bad at all I say. It's almost like have a MC nearby.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKYang*
> 
> I'm going to cancel my 3770K order from MC since people have mentioned their orders were canceled.
> Just ordered 3770K from TigerDirect, with tax/rebate/coupon, it was not bad. Better than paying for $350. Accidentally ordered a 3570K too >.<" Too bad they couldn't lower the tax and shipping by a dollar, but I'll deal with it since I'm getting the CPU at a good price.
> 
> I have no clue how I got it for $319.99 instead of $339.99, but I'll take it.
> $319.99 - $20 MIR - $10 Visa Coupon (if I get it) = $290.00 + tax/shipping. Not bad at all I say. It's almost like have a MC nearby.


Tax is still taken out of $320, not $290, so it's more like $320 + tax/shipping - rebates (which is more than the way you phrased it). I paid $5 less up front from NewEgg, so the only thing I'm missing out on are a few MIRs







Free 2-day shipping with ShopRunner ftw.

Congrats on your purchase, too


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I assume there was still a thermal pad on the stock cooler so it doesn't really make sense that it could have been used. Did you clean the CPU before putting your heatsink on, I do that just to be sure it's clean. For a brand new CPU it shouldn't show any dirt on the q-tip but a used one that's had thermal paste/pad applied will probably still show signs of dirt on the q-tip because it's really hard to completely remove.
> I tried booting my 3570K and Z77 mobo with my old Windows install from my Phenom II X6 1055T and Asus 890GX mobo. It blue screened so I just did a fresh install.


If they were binning them then they are more than likely smart enough not to use the heatsink from the box. Also arctic silver tim remover does a nice job after a couple reapplies so there is a good possibility if they were careful they would get it all off (if they even used tim as when just multiplier binning your not going to stress the cpu so no real heat...)

LOL at trying to boot windows from an amd install....







I would reinstall win just for the peace of mind even when switching from a sandy/z68 build as there are a ton of driver conflicts that could result from even that.


----------



## DKYang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Tax is still taken out of $320, not $290, so it's more like $320 + tax/shipping - rebates (which is more than the way you phrased it). I paid $5 less up front from NewEgg, so the only thing I'm missing out on are a few MIRs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free 2-day shipping with ShopRunner ftw.
> Congrats on your purchase, too


True and thx. $325.35 including shipping isn't all that bad compared to what's available in the market. I wish TD had shop runner, but nope. Then I was hoping they had a warehouse in FL, but according to the FAQ, nope.







So I went with 2 day shipping so I can take Friday off to rest and play with the new build.


----------



## Special_K

Got mine from microcenter today, for 289.99 like most people. The store had 10+ left. (this is the overland park, ks store) Now I just have to wait for my Gene V to arrive.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Mine should be here tommorrow. 3770k with a asrock z77 extreme 6. Going to put the chip in my current rig first and see how it clocks. Hopefully it will like my chiller like my SB does


----------



## adamski07

ETA on may 2 for me.. both my 3570k and z77 sabertooth!


----------



## tw33k

ETA on 3770k 22 May. ETA on ASRock Fatal1ty z77 Professional 16 May. We're always a bit behind here in Oz


----------



## DaClownie

Holy hell this thing cooks. I'm waiting for WC parts to come in... and I figured... why slap WC directly on new hardware without making sure the stuff works first.

Put it all together, run prime95 at stock to see what temps do... yea, how do you like I hit 96C on Large FFTs within 2 minutes on stock cooler.

Damn thing is micro-OVEN. Seems kinda absurd that this processor couldn't handle full load at stock with stock cooler. 32C at idle, 96 load, seems I got a VID of 1.23 or so?

EDIT: 1.236 under load at Optimized Defaults in BIOS (minus setting my RAM speeds).


----------



## tw33k

I heard these things ran hot but that is ridiculous. Now I'm rethinking getting one


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Holy hell this thing cooks. I'm waiting for WC parts to come in... and I figured... why slap WC directly on new hardware without making sure the stuff works first.
> Put it all together, run prime95 at stock to see what temps do... yea, how do you like I hit 96C on Large FFTs within 2 minutes on stock cooler.
> Damn thing is micro-OVEN. Seems kinda absurd that this processor couldn't handle full load at stock with stock cooler. 32C at idle, 96 load, seems I got a VID of 1.23 or so?
> EDIT: 1.236 under load at Optimized Defaults in BIOS (minus setting my RAM speeds).


lol i'm waiting for some h20 parts and was going to play with it on stock cooler.....why they even give you that cooler than ?


----------



## tw33k

This explains why Ivy runs so hot


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> This explains why Ivy runs so hot


One site already tested that theory, and the temperatures were the same with or without the IHS, semi-debunking that theory.

So I'm completely new to SB... perhaps there is a way to get this lower? It shows my voltage at 1.15 in UEFI next to the vcore, but it's set to auto. Does that mean even though it shows 1.15 volts for that windows is registering almost 1.24? Can I manually punch in 1.15 and maybe change my LLC from auto to something to get this to smooth out? I don't know how to OC these things AT ALL


----------



## coolhandluke41

go fixed mode (no Auto Vcore) ,disable all power savings ,lower your voltage ,at stock you can try to disable LLC all together or use lowest


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I heard these things ran hot but that is ridiculous. Now I'm rethinking getting one


Get a closed loop CPU cooler like the Corsair H-Series. I have an H60 on mine and the highest I got it while stress testing was 89ºC at 4.7 GHz @ 1.25V. I was running intelburntest though, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> One site already tested that theory, and the temperatures were the same with or without the IHS, semi-debunking that theory.
> So I'm completely new to SB... perhaps there is a way to get this lower? It shows my voltage at 1.15 in UEFI next to the vcore, but it's set to auto. Does that mean even though it shows 1.15 volts for that windows is registering almost 1.24? Can I manually punch in 1.15 and maybe change my LLC from auto to something to get this to smooth out? I don't know how to OC these things AT ALL


I just saw that and I think the test was flawed. Removing the IHS and putting regular TIM on wouldn't see a drop in temps. It needed to be soldered otherwise he couldn't have got enough pressure on it by just attaching a NH-D14
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> Get a closed loop CPU cooler like the Corsair H-Series. I have an H60 on mine and the highest I got it while stress testing was 89ºC at 4.7 GHz @ 1.25V. I was running intelburntest though, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference.


I'll be using my Phanteks on it so should get better temps than with one of those closed loop set ups.


----------



## Jcyle

Full load at stock with my 3770K is around 45~50c with an RX360, idles at around 23 with push/push fans. Ambient is around 17c. Can't wait to overclock it and see what its like underwater, tho been busy all day


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> go fixed mode ,disable all power savings ,lower your voltage ,at stock you can try to disable LLC all together or use lowest


Fixed mode? As in set my voltage manually to what it shows next to it (1.155)?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yes


----------



## EaglePC

ah what ever screw up heat issues with the ib i got it anyways
i am selling my z68 mobo and 12700k on ebay right now before it becomes worthless
you can see my system, specs now i need to get a gtx 680 and sell my gtx 580 right now looks like i only can get 300.00 for it few more months it be worth 200.00
i be upgrading next your when x79 goes ivy anyways


----------



## samwiches

I'll give you $210 for the 580.


----------



## samwiches

$215.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Yes


I set Vcore to 1.15, disabled C1E, C3/C6 states, EIST, set LLC to lowest, and now my voltage is 1.24 all the time in windows...


----------



## samwiches

That would be your vcore under load with EIST and C1E on. Right now it will just stay there, minus some vdroop until you raise LLC.

It's debatable whether that will do anything for you, but you may get the hang of things faster without the voltage going all over the place.

I just bought a P77 board to hopefully get my open-box 3770K clocking nicely. I'm going to re-install Windows now, please wish me luck.


----------



## EaglePC

i was such a moron i didn't know i had a evga step up AH KOOL


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That would be your vcore under load with EIST and C1E on. Right now it will just stay there, minus some vdroop until you raise LLC.
> 
> It's debatable whether that will do anything for you, but you may get the hang of things faster without the voltage going all over the place.


But at 0% load, EIST and C1E off, LLC at Lowest and VCore set to 1.15 it'll show up in windows @ 1.24 volts? I'm not following how that works. If I set it to 1.15 it should be 1.15?


----------



## IronWill1991

Before I take out my current mobo and CPU, what do I need to prove I have them? I'm going to sell them and would I need a screenshot or something?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> But at 0% load, EIST and C1E off, LLC at Lowest and VCore set to 1.15 it'll show up in windows @ 1.24 volts? I'm not following how that works. If I set it to 1.15 it should be 1.15?


If you set it to 1.15 in BIOs, with LLC off or low, it should be more like 1.13 in windows. With LLC on turbo or extreme, it should be the same.

Your program might be misreading.. and if it's not something may be wrong.


----------



## EaglePC

i plan on doing photo and movie editing,is this good ram for my system ot just stick with my ram i have
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231561


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> But at 0% load, EIST and C1E off, LLC at Lowest and VCore set to 1.15 it'll show up in windows @ 1.24 volts? I'm not following how that works. If I set it to 1.15 it should be 1.15?
> 
> 
> 
> If you set it to 1.15 in BIOs, with LLC off or low, it should be more like 1.13 in windows. With LLC on turbo or extreme, it should be the same.
> 
> Your program might be misreading.. and if it's not something may be wrong.
Click to expand...

Core Temp was the issue. Core temp is showing voltages about .13 too high. 1.128 in CPU-Z. gonna stress now and check some other temp programs... hopefully they don't show 95C instantly. What are you guys using to monitor temps? Core temp? real temp? Aida?

EDIT: Real temp and Core temp are both showing 90C within 30 seconds on prime small FFTs... 1.080 volts under load in CPU-Z


----------



## EaglePC

just purchased the last kit from the egg


----------



## EaglePC

Bankruptcy not to far away


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Windows sees motherboards as a collection of devices that need drivers. The more varied the chipset and components the more likely you need a re-install, cause Windows is not perfect.


Actually if you change your Hard Drive controller to the standard one and then change out your motherboard, you can avoid reinstalling windows (for the most part)

1. Go to Device Manager
2. Expand the "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers"
3. If you have an entry like "Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller" or "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller", you're all set. Just stop and upgrade your hardware, and you should be fine 99% of the time. If not, carry on to #4.
4. Right-click the non-standard disk controller entry and choose Properties -> Driver tab -> Update Driver. I'm talking controller entry here, not "ATA Channel o", "Primary IDE Channel", etc.
5. Choose the "Browse your computer/Let me pick" options until you get a list of compatible drivers. Select the default "Standard" driver:
- For a SATA drive: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
- For an IDE drive: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
6. Click OK, and don't reboot - shut down your computer and perform your hardware upgrade. If you reboot before your upgrade, Windows may automatically replace the standard driver with the custom one that you just tried to replace!

It's worth a try, it's worked for me several times.


----------



## staryoshi

$20 next day shipping for a ram kit? -_- They usually send them in a padded envelope :/


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Actually if you change your Hard Drive controller to the standard one and then change out your motherboard, you can avoid reinstalling windows (for the most part)
> 1. Go to Device Manager
> 2. Expand the "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers"
> 3. If you have an entry like "Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller" or "Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller", you're all set. Just stop and upgrade your hardware, and you should be fine 99% of the time. If not, carry on to #4.
> 4. Right-click the non-standard disk controller entry and choose Properties -> Driver tab -> Update Driver. I'm talking controller entry here, not "ATA Channel o", "Primary IDE Channel", etc.
> 5. Choose the "Browse your computer/Let me pick" options until you get a list of compatible drivers. Select the default "Standard" driver:
> - For a SATA drive: Standard AHCI 1.0 Serial ATA Controller
> - For an IDE drive: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
> 6. Click OK, and don't reboot - shut down your computer and perform your hardware upgrade. If you reboot before your upgrade, Windows may automatically replace the standard driver with the custom one that you just tried to replace!
> It's worth a try, it's worked for me several times.


there's a mechanism called sysprep that takes you all the way back to the OOBE (out of the box experience).

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html


----------



## neveser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> there's a mechanism called sysprep that takes you all the way back to the OOBE (out of the box experience).
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html


Yah, you could do that.
I think it's easier to change the driver to standard plus you won't lose your activation info.


----------



## FlashFir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> My i5 3570K have finally arrived!
> 
> 
> Now I have to completely change from AMD mobo to Intel mobo. I hope I don't really have to install windows.


No you don't:
Sysprep
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html
http://www.overclock.net/t/1146985/cs4-detecting-my-old-graphics-card-jagged-lines-with-new-6850/0_100#post_15492630

went from 5850 to 560 448 and used it, 0 problems.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> No you don't:
> Sysprep
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1146985/cs4-detecting-my-old-graphics-card-jagged-lines-with-new-6850/0_100#post_15492630
> went from 5850 to 560 448 and used it, 0 problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> there's a mechanism called sysprep that takes you all the way back to the OOBE (out of the box experience).
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html


Thanks guys, I'll try it tomorrow. It's really late here. +rep to both of you.


----------



## DaClownie

Guys? What do you use for temperature monitoring? I'm just trying to get some accurate readings on this thing. RealTemp and CoreTemp both show me hitting 90C+ in less then 30 seconds... however, they are displaying the wrong voltages as well. They show 1.24 volts at stock (even though I configured the BIOS to run at 1.155. CPU-Z shows 1.128, so that is a lot more accurate.

Are you running Coretemp? Realtemp? Aida? Some other temperature monitor I'm not aware of?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Guys? What do you use for temperature monitoring? I'm just trying to get some accurate readings on this thing. RealTemp and CoreTemp both show me hitting 90C+ in less then 30 seconds... however, they are displaying the wrong voltages as well. They show 1.24 volts at stock (even though I configured the BIOS to run at 1.155. CPU-Z shows 1.128, so that is a lot more accurate.
> Are you running Coretemp? Realtemp? Aida? Some other temperature monitor I'm not aware of?


I'm running Realtemp 3.7, seems fairly accurate so far. Perhaps you should try get all of the monitoring apps and see if they're showing the same temps. CPUz tends to have a slightly off vcore reading, but I can't confirm that.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Guys? What do you use for temperature monitoring? I'm just trying to get some accurate readings on this thing. RealTemp and CoreTemp both show me hitting 90C+ in less then 30 seconds... however, they are displaying the wrong voltages as well. They show 1.24 volts at stock (even though I configured the BIOS to run at 1.155. CPU-Z shows 1.128, so that is a lot more accurate.
> Are you running Coretemp? Realtemp? Aida? Some other temperature monitor I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running Realtemp 3.7, seems fairly accurate so far. Perhaps you should try get all of the monitoring apps and see if they're showing the same temps. CPUz tends to have a slightly off vcore reading, but I can't confirm that.
Click to expand...

CPU-Z seems the most accurate on the voltages. If I have 1.155 set in BIOS, the other programs shouldn't be reading 1.24 volts at idle. CPU-Z shows 1.128 (only .022 difference instead of the .09 on the other two)


----------



## DirektEffekt

I know I don't have an Ivy, but I think this comment will still be relevant. Coretemp and Realtemp only show VID, not core voltage, whereas CPU-z reads the voltage from the MB sensor. CPU-z will give you accurate volts, the other programs will give you accurate temps!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I know I don't have an Ivy, but I think this comment will still be relevant. Coretemp and Realtemp only show VID, not core voltage, whereas CPU-z reads the voltage from the MB sensor. CPU-z will give you accurate volts, the other programs will give you accurate temps!


The accurate temps thing scares me. 90C+ in 30 seconds of prime 95 (any mode) with stock cooler on stock volts... yeesh.

With that being said, I can't wait to get this thing under water... she needs it. lol


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The accurate temps thing scares me. 90C+ in 30 seconds of prime 95 (any mode) with stock cooler on stock volts... yeesh.
> With that being said, I can't wait to get this thing under water... she needs it. lol


That temperature is shocking to say the least!







I really hope this isn't the kind of thing we have to get used to! I just hope we get a better stepping soon!







That water should help though!







These things seem to be little heat machines!


----------



## King Who Dat

I've got a 3770k shipping off today. If/when they release a revised stepping, will we be able to swap these out ? Didn't something similar happen with the 3930k ?


----------



## gokumhz

I have a couple questions, my 3570k and Gigabyte Z77 UD5 are on the way, I was going to do just a straight re-install of windows 7 when it gets here, but I've read up on the system prep tool as well. My current rig is in my signature, so I'll be going from an intel i5-760 chip, SSD for my OS, I thought I'd give the system prep method a try, anyone on here gone that route? Did it work well?

Also, as far as putting on the thermal paste, I've always used the pea method in the middle of the processor, is that still good for the ivy bridge processors? or should I be doing a line down the middle? I'll be using arctic silver 5 and a cooler master 212+ evo cooler.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danielwiley*
> 
> I've got a 3770k shipping off today. If/when they release a revised stepping, will we be able to swap these out ? Didn't something similar happen with the 3930k ?


The only time they offer a free change is if they find something actually wrong with the CPU. For example if it's found that under certain circumstances the chip gives a certain error consistently. Currently all it appears to do is get really hot, but if Intel took this into account, and I'm guessing they did, it's unfortunately hardly what they could call a fault. So if a new revision came out it would be like the original i7's C0 and D0 steppings. One is better but the other is fine and if you want the better one you will have to buy it again.

That said Ivy is hardly a bad chip and I think you will be very happy with your purchase!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gokumhz*
> 
> I have a couple questions, my 3570k and Gigabyte Z77 UD5 are on the way, I was going to do just a straight re-install of windows 7 when it gets here, but I've read up on the system prep tool as well. My current rig is in my signature, so I'll be going from an intel i5-760 chip, SSD for my OS, I thought I'd give the system prep method a try, anyone on here gone that route? Did it work well?
> Also, as far as putting on the thermal paste, I've always used the pea method in the middle of the processor, is that still good for the ivy bridge processors? or should I be doing a line down the middle? I'll be using arctic silver 5 and a cooler master 212+ evo cooler.
> Thanks in advance


If you are just changing the MB and CPU then you'll really just have to uninstall old MB drivers for ethernet and the chipset etc. and install new ones. You shouldn't see a problem at all with that. Also, the dot in the middle and press method is still preferred, although I would recommend using a more advanced TIM than AS5 if you can get it. MX-4 is the one that comes to mind but there are many others available that easily outperform AS5 today even after the AS5 has cured.


----------



## Ryze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> The only time they offer a free change is if they find something actually wrong with the CPU. For example if it's found that under certain circumstances the chip gives a certain error consistently. Currently all it appears to do is get really hot, but if Intel took this into account, and I'm guessing they did, it's unfortunately hardly what they could call a fault. So if a new revision came out it would be like the original i7's C0 and D0 steppings. One is better but the other is fine and if you want the better one you will have to buy it again.


How long does it usually take them to release a new stepping? Upgrading from a Q6600 so I am not sure I can wait


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Guys? What do you use for temperature monitoring? I'm just trying to get some accurate readings on this thing. RealTemp and CoreTemp both show me hitting 90C+ in less then 30 seconds... however, they are displaying the wrong voltages as well. They show 1.24 volts at stock (even though I configured the BIOS to run at 1.155. CPU-Z shows 1.128, so that is a lot more accurate.
> Are you running Coretemp? Realtemp? Aida? Some other temperature monitor I'm not aware of?


OCCT and HWMonitor seem to be giving me similar temps. At 4.4GHz 1.17v I'm getting high 20C to low 30C idle and high 50C to low 60C load (via OCCT). These temps are with my side panel off so note that. Although that should make a great deal of difference since my case has great airflow and the problem with Ivy Bridge seems to be heat transfer and not heat dissipation. You could also give SpeedFan a try. Is the 90C load at stock or overclocked? What cooler are you using?


----------



## Snakes

Just received my 3570k from NCIX. Less than 48 hours after ordering it on Sunday afternoon, not bad. Still need 3 parts from Canada Computers and they aren't giving me confirmation to come pick up my order, frustrating.

I've been reading about that system prep tool in this thread. It sounds really handy and I'm going to give it a shot. Hopefully the Windows automated phone reactivation works again, did it successfully once. Will I have to re-register Office and Quickbooks? I used up all my activations.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Guys? What do you use for temperature monitoring? I'm just trying to get some accurate readings on this thing. RealTemp and CoreTemp both show me hitting 90C+ in less then 30 seconds... however, they are displaying the wrong voltages as well. They show 1.24 volts at stock (even though I configured the BIOS to run at 1.155. CPU-Z shows 1.128, so that is a lot more accurate.
> Are you running Coretemp? Realtemp? Aida? Some other temperature monitor I'm not aware of?
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT and HWMonitor seem to be giving me similar temps. At 4.4GHz 1.17v I'm getting high 20C to low 30C idle and high 50C to low 60C load (via OCCT). These temps are with my side panel off so note that. Although that should make a great deal of difference since my case has great airflow and the problem with Ivy Bridge seems to be heat transfer and not heat dissipation. You could also give SpeedFan a try. Is the 90C load at stock or overclocked? What cooler are you using?
Click to expand...

It's completely at stock, but with the stock cooler. That is running at 1.155 volts. I know it's the stock cooler and all, but the stock cooler should be able to keep up with a stock processor. If not, that's a defect in the processor, correct?

I'll grab HW monitor and see what it says, just for curiosity sake. Worst case, I'll throw it under water and then contact Intel directly about the issue to get it exchanged for another processor or something (that is, if it isn't a monster overclocker under water







)


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It's completely at stock, but with the stock cooler. That is running at 1.155 volts. I know it's the stock cooler and all, but the stock cooler should be able to keep up with a stock processor. If not, that's a defect in the processor, correct?
> I'll grab HW monitor and see what it says, just for curiosity sake. Worst case, I'll throw it under water and then contact Intel directly about the issue to get it exchanged for another processor or something (that is, if it isn't a monster overclocker under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Well the stock cooler is pretty much garbage and Ivy Bridge makes this even more evident with its dense cores. You'd think it would handle it at stock but just because the stock cooler has trouble handling a worst case scenario load doesn't mean the processor is defective. Especially since your relying on software programs that may or may not be reporting the correct temperatures. Does the fan on the stock cooler spin up and get really loud at load? If not it could just be a motherboard fan setting that is causing it to be able to get up to 90C load. Let us know what temps you get when you put it under water. My temps were with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It's completely at stock, but with the stock cooler. That is running at 1.155 volts. I know it's the stock cooler and all, but the stock cooler should be able to keep up with a stock processor. If not, that's a defect in the processor, correct?
> I'll grab HW monitor and see what it says, just for curiosity sake. Worst case, I'll throw it under water and then contact Intel directly about the issue to get it exchanged for another processor or something (that is, if it isn't a monster overclocker under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Well the stock cooler is pretty much garbage and Ivy Bridge makes this even more evident with its dense cores. You'd think it would handle it at stock but just because the stock cooler has trouble handling a worst case scenario load doesn't mean the processor is defective. Especially since your relying on software programs that may or may not be reporting the correct temperatures. Does the fan on the stock cooler spin up and get really loud at load? If not it could just be a motherboard fan setting that is causing it to be able to get up to 90C load. Let us know what temps you get when you put it under water. My temps were with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste.
Click to expand...

I actually can't even hear the fan, though it is spinning... I'll play around with that. Stupid UEFI has weird settings like PWM C/75% or some crap

I'll play around with it in a little bit, gonna eat some lunch


----------



## bobfong360

Add me to the list, ordered a 3770k off newegg for owellz price (349.99). will be here thursday


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I actually can't even hear the fan, though it is spinning... I'll play around with that. Stupid UEFI has weird settings like PWM C/75% or some crap
> I'll play around with it in a little bit, gonna eat some lunch


You can't hear it during load, if so then that could definitely be your issue. My Asrock board defaulted to full on fan speed so I had the opposite problem your having.







You're right, the fan settings can be a little confusing but they're so bad once you play with them and figure them out. I have my mine set to automatic mode with a target CPU temp of 65C.


----------



## slice259

Anyone running an overclocked i5 3570k under a XSPC RayStorm - Rasa ( 240-360 Rad ) setup ? Just curious to see how such a kit performs. Thanks


----------



## Ben the OCer

Here are some Cinebench runs I did on my 3570K and you can see in R11.5 my saved 1055T runs at 3.8GHz and 2.8GHz for comparison:

*Settings*
CPU: i5 3570K at 4.4GHz 1.17v with Turbo Disabled
Mobo: Asrock Z77 Extreme4, LLC at Level 5 and Vcore Offset at +0.020v
RAM: Samsung 8GB 30nm at 2GHz 10-10-10-28 1T 1.4v
GPU: Asus DirectCU HD6850 at Stock of 790MHz Core and 4GHz Memory
OS Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

Cinebench R11.5 (its multi-thread score is 7.23 but clocks are misread as 3.4GHz, the 5.93 score is indeed at stock of 3.4GHz)


Cinebench R10


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It's completely at stock, but with the stock cooler. That is running at 1.155 volts. I know it's the stock cooler and all, but the stock cooler should be able to keep up with a stock processor. If not, that's a defect in the processor, correct?
> I'll grab HW monitor and see what it says, just for curiosity sake. Worst case, I'll throw it under water and then contact Intel directly about the issue to get it exchanged for another processor or something (that is, if it isn't a monster overclocker under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Well the stock cooler is pretty much garbage and Ivy Bridge makes this even more evident with its dense cores. You'd think it would handle it at stock but just because the stock cooler has trouble handling a worst case scenario load doesn't mean the processor is defective. Especially since your relying on software programs that may or may not be reporting the correct temperatures. Does the fan on the stock cooler spin up and get really loud at load? If not it could just be a motherboard fan setting that is causing it to be able to get up to 90C load. Let us know what temps you get when you put it under water. My temps were with a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ and Arctic Silver 5 thermal paste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually can't even hear the fan, though it is spinning... I'll play around with that. Stupid UEFI has weird settings like PWM C/75% or some crap
> 
> I'll play around with it in a little bit, gonna eat some lunch
Click to expand...

Cannot trust those PWM fans that respond only to temp reading from TCase ("CPU" temp). SB core temps are about 10-12C higher than TCase, and at least in my case with my sh** 3770K it's got even more discrepency (I would say broken) and never goes past mid 50's while core temps touch 80C.

Even if your sensors and fan are working you should probably have the fan on full while you get the hang of things. Then setup a quiet profile when you're done pushing it.


----------



## SonDa5

Got my 3570k on first day of release but didn't have time to install. This morning I had a some time so I finally got to swap out the SB i5-2500k for the 3570k from my MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 MB.









The swap went smooth. I installed the latest IB supporting BIOS for my MB last week so it was ready to just put it in and go.








Before booting up I wasted no time and went for an over clock.









1.22v on [email protected] and I lowered my ram voltage to 1.5v since the IB has a stronger memory process I thought I could get away with lowering my ram voltage from [email protected], CL 9-11-10-27 CR 1.

Once booted windows 7 immediately did a device update and I had to reboot. After that it booted up fine and I went straight to Intel Burn Test for stability testing.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352909

I'm impressed with the low voltage for the speed and the stability.
I'm also impressed with how I was able to lower the voltage on my ram.
This chip is beast. Idles very cool and when under load it does get hotter than my 2500k but it is rated for higher temps. I think this CPU is a real beast. Very happy with my first boot and over clock.









Running Swiftech HD water block for cooling with HWLABs 360 and 120 steath radiators.

That is where I am at so far. Time for IB fun.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Got my 3570k on first day of release but didn't have time to install. This morning I had a some time so I finally got to swap out the SB i5-2500k for the 3570k from my MSI Z68A-GD65 G3 MB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swap went smooth. I installed the latest IB supporting BIOS for my MB last week so it was ready to just put it in and go.
> 
> Before booting up I wasted no time and went for an over clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.22v on [email protected] and I lowered my ram voltage to 1.5v since the IB has a stronger memory process I thought I could get away with lowering my ram voltage from [email protected], CL 9-11-10-27 CR 1.
> Once booted windows 7 immediately did a device update and I had to reboot. After that it booted up fine and I went straight to Intel Burn Test for stability testing.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2352909
> I'm impressed with the low voltage for the speed and the stability.
> I'm also impressed with how I was able to lower the voltage on my ram.
> This chip is beast. Idles very cool and when under load it does get hotter than my 2500k but it is rated for higher temps. I think this CPU is a real beast. Very happy with my first boot and over clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Swiftech HD water block for cooling with HWLABs 360 and 120 steath radiators.
> That is where I am at so far. Time for IB fun.


Nice, I'm stability testing right now at 4.5GHz too myself with 1.21v. What volts did you need for 4.5GHz to be stable on your 2500K?


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> Yah, you could do that.
> I think it's easier to change the driver to standard plus you won't lose your activation info.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> there's a mechanism called sysprep that takes you all the way back to the OOBE (out of the box experience).
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlashFir*
> 
> No you don't:
> Sysprep
> http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/135077-windows-7-installation-transfer-new-computer.html
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1146985/cs4-detecting-my-old-graphics-card-jagged-lines-with-new-6850/0_100#post_15492630
> went from 5850 to 560 448 and used it, 0 problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Thanks guys, I'll try it tomorrow. It's really late here. +rep to both of you.


This may help

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=5114
Quote:


> How to add or remove software from an existing OEM-preinstalled Windows Vista or Windows 7 image while preserving the pre-activation state applied in the OEM factory.


----------



## DaClownie

I resolved my temperature issues...One of the corners of the stock cooler popped off the board. Now, with undervolting the card from 1.15 to 1.075v, leaving it HT @ 3.9ghz, prime95 45 minutes in registering temperatures right around 72C. Can't wait to get this thing under water!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I resolved my temperature issues...One of the corners of the stock cooler popped off the board. Now, with undervolting the card from 1.15 to 1.075v, leaving it HT @ 3.9ghz, prime95 45 minutes in registering temperatures right around 72C. Can't wait to get this thing under water!


Awesome, I'm glad you figured it out and it's not a defective chip.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Nice, I'm stability testing right now at 4.5GHz too myself with 1.21v. What volts did you need for 4.5GHz to be stable on your 2500K?


2500k could pass the same test with 1.33v but PLL had to be a little higher and my ram had to be at 1.63v. The ram I am using is rated for 2133mha CAS 9 with 1.65v. With the 3570k I am able to run it at rated speeds with much less ram voltage.









Getting ready to try 5 GHZ.


----------



## slice259

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 2500k could pass the same test with 1.33v but PLL had to be a little higher and my ram had to be at 1.63v. The ram I am using is rated for 2133mha CAS 9 with 1.65v. With the 3570k I am able to run it at rated speeds with much less ram voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting ready to try 5 GHZ.


I am really looking forward to seeing you push your i5 3570k under a 360+ rad setup. I was just going to buy a H100 for the simplicity, but I am now thinking at getting a XSPC Raystorm kit and pushing the clocks ! Seeing that these chips don't out-put loads of heat, real WC loops seem to have a nice advantage over say a H100 due to the flow rate, and being able to get water through the block faster. Thus keeping that hot little 22nm Die cooler.


----------



## gdesmo

Bought 3770K last night at Canada Computers for 340 ( price match with NCIX ) 8gigs G Skills 2133 - asus Max 4 gene Z third generation - Tec cooling being made now by Mindchill. A lot more work to be done yet !







:bike:


----------



## Jcyle

Currently overclocked to 4.7ghz at 1.28v with HT on. Temps averaging from 60~70c, with small spikes up to 75c, but 95% of the time are jumping from 60~70c. So far it feels very sturdy.

Played Battlefield 3 for a few hours with temps at around 60s. Rejoice watercoolers!

Going for 4.9ghz next, I wonder if its actually going to cut it. Honestly the temps are very nice.


----------



## SonDa5

Was able to pass IBT stability test with same voltage at 4.6GHZ. PLL 1.75v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353008


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Currently overclocked to 4.7ghz at 1.28v with HT on. Temps averaging from 60~70c, with small spikes up to 75c, but 95% of the time are jumping from 60~70c. So far it feels very sturdy.
> Played Battlefield 3 for a few hours with temps at around 60s. Rejoice watercoolers!
> Going for 4.9ghz next, I wonder if its actually going to cut it. Honestly the temps are very nice.


What are your temps with Intel Burn Test?


----------



## MaxFTW

I cant even use it









PC wont turn off fully theres no option on windows to sleep too, If i press shut down it goes to sleep as such but the monitor displays all black with a _ line on it


----------



## bobfong360

Anybody get 4.5 (3770k with HT) with H100 without exceeding 80C yet?


----------



## SonDa5

Won my first game in UT3 with 3570k. Plays better than 2500k. Very happy.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> What are your temps with Intel Burn Test?


Intelburntest got max temps of 74/78/77/75. Did 5 passes on that. I use Aida64 mostly, and of course, games. Prime95 got a bit lower than IBT.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

In please!

Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k: 3770K
Where you bought it, and how much you paid: NCIX.com $375 all in
How hot your new CPU runs: CPU is still in the mail!
Your max OC: CPU is still in the mail!
What voltages your chip needs: CPU is still in the mail!
Anything else Ivy Bridge: CPU is still in the mail!

Will update ASAP!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Currently overclocked to 4.7ghz at 1.28v with HT on. Temps averaging from 60~70c, with small spikes up to 75c, but 95% of the time are jumping from 60~70c. So far it feels very sturdy.
> Played Battlefield 3 for a few hours with temps at around 60s. Rejoice watercoolers!
> Going for 4.9ghz next, I wonder if its actually going to cut it. Honestly the temps are very nice.


Good to hear ,you have 1X triple 360 right ,are this temps under full load (P95 or IBT) ?.
EDIT; NVM ..just noticed your last post


----------



## 13thmonkey

OK, so its arrived, 3570K. the Asus Z77 V-pro hated the slow fan speed of the Noctua F12, and wouldn't boot, sorted that. But now It will only show me a vga signal, no dvi and no dedicated, not even in bios.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Good to hear ,you have 1X triple 360 right ,are this temps under full load (P95 or IBT) ?.
> EDIT; NVM ..just noticed your last post


Yep, 1 RX360 rad with 5 push/push fans. The temps are under full load, haven't seen 80c yet but pretty close. Under normal gaming load, temps are definitely in the 60s. You'll see low 70s in terms of folding.


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

Quick idle load screenie in my TJ08 case
Corsair H80
3770K @ 4500Mhz


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> OK, so its arrived, 3570K. the Asus Z77 V-pro hated the slow fan speed of the Noctua F12, and wouldn't boot, sorted that. But now It will only show me a vga signal, no dvi and no dedicated, not even in bios.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Are you saying you can only get a display with a VGA cable (onboard)? Check your DVI cable elsewhere or test with a new one.

And clear CMOS.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Finally, together, when I was screwing something in I forgot how close it was to the edge of the table...case fell 3 feet to the floor with the motherboard, CPU cooler and my 2 older HDD's in. Bent up all of the case, snapped off the power button and damaged the back. Bent it all back into shape, got the reset button as my temporary power button, going to email silverstone to see if I can get another. Bad stressful day but otherwise fine. Really painful to watch it all fall onto the floor, I punched the wall in blind rage and now my knuckles are swollen.









HDD's and system are fine, the only part I got off of eBay doesn't work, even though it was BNIB, GTX560TI, no display. Emailed him and the company that he got it from (despatch note was in the box). Bit of a bugger but the integrated graphics work fine.

I think it looks hot, and cable management wasn't all that hard really. Surprised I managed to fit 5 HDD's in,







, replaced the stock case fans with my GT's, and got P/P GT's on the 620.


Spoiler: Full Size images uploaded from my phone, cba to resize
























Not installed Windows yet, not time today and got a very busy week ahead, hopefully do it by the weekend.

The 3570k seems to run at 3.8GHz in the BIOS, from what I can tell, and it's showing at 30/31C idle in a room that's about 23/24C. Not too bad, especially considering the small case. Can't wait to get her up and running in Windows and see how she overclocks.


----------



## DirektEffekt

That's a real sexy little case you got there! ^^^^







Looking nice!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Are you saying you can only get a display with a VGA cable (onboard)? Check your DVI cable elsewhere or test with a new one.
> And clear CMOS.


correct, only onboard vga gives me a signal, dvi cable is the same one i've been using for years....

Not cleared CMOS yet, thats next, had such trouble starting it up, wouldn't recognise memory, and I was doing all of this blind as I was not realising I wasn't getting a signal, I thought, memory issues were reason there was no signal. Memory all OK now.

Am I doing anything dumb? plugged video card in, power applied where is needs to be applied, virtu is disabled at the moment. might try enabling that.


----------



## NoGuru

No spread sheet on the front page with members and clocks? Kinda chincy.


----------



## IronWill1991

Unbelievable! Microcenter just sent an email to me informing that 3570K have been shipped out and it will be here tomorrow. I just got one from Amazon yesterday! I thought I canceled microcenter order because I don't think they will ship it. Unbelievable! Now I have to sent Amazon order back. What if the chip from amazon is golden and one from microcenter is bad. I hate this.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> correct, only onboard vga gives me a signal, dvi cable is the same one i've been using for years....
> Not cleared CMOS yet, thats next, had such trouble starting it up, wouldn't recognise memory, and I was doing all of this blind as I was not realising I wasn't getting a signal, I thought, memory issues were reason there was no signal. Memory all OK now.
> Am I doing anything dumb? plugged video card in, power applied where is needs to be applied, virtu is disabled at the moment. might try enabling that.


Sorted, no idea how, but have dvi out of gpu


----------



## Darth Oscar

2 more days till I can build it


----------



## Jcyle

SuperPi 1M benchmark at 4.7ghz


----------



## EaglePC

idle i3770k why is core 0 hotter


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EaglePC*
> 
> idle i3770k why is core 0 hotter


It's normal.


----------



## IronWill1991

I'm adding a return order for my 3570K since MC is shipping one. I thought I canceled that order. What opinions would be good?
"Different from what was ordered"
"Arrived to addition to what was ordered"


----------



## trumpet-205

My 3570K is on its way and I will have it by Saturday.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I'm hearing you guys talk about the PLL voltage, can you educate me about that? All I've changed is Vcore, RAM volts, and everything else I have on Auto. I'm new to LGA1155, I've used a G6950 LGA1156 chip but that was awhile ago and these chips are a different animal with only the multiplier to work with for overclocking. I've got my chip up to 4.6GHz 1.3v that is 5.5 hours stable in OCCT but if increasing the PLL would allow me to somehow slightly lower Vcore that would be great. Are there any other voltages I should tune besides PLL?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I'm hearing you guys talk about the PLL voltage, can you educate me about that? All I've changed is Vcore, RAM volts, and everything else I have on Auto. I'm new to LGA1155, I've used a G6950 LGA1156 chip but that was awhile ago and these chips are a different animal with only the multiplier to work with for overclocking. I've got my chip up to 4.6GHz 1.3v that is 5.5 hours stable in OCCT but if increasing the PLL would allow me to somehow slightly lower Vcore that would be great. Are there any other voltages I should tune besides PLL?


http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review
Quote:


> What does the PLL do, you ask? Here is how you get 3.4 GHz. A constant frequency input (BLCK) is generated by the PCH (P67), the BLCK is then multiplied by the core ratio by the internal phase lock loop (PLL) and then you have a greater resulting core frequency. CPU PLL is the PLL that gives you 3.4 GHz at stock and 5.2 GHz overclocked.
> I would leave this voltage at stock, at one point I thought this voltage helped me lower Vcore, but it was just the processor playing tricks on me. In fact on X58 systems lowering the CPU PLL was thought to help lower temperatures and thus improve stability, on the other hand at very high frequencies this voltage is creased by many overclockers. I say increase it to 1.89v if you like, but don't go north of that, if you want to save power and keep temperatures low *turn it down to 1.71v*.


1.71v or lower much lower 1.512 worked for me ,it did stabilized my high OC and lowering can drop your temps (some reported only very minor changes in temps on IB)

*CPU PLL Voltage: Sets the voltage for the internal phase locked loop. The role of the PLL is to ensure that the output clock of the internal processor frequency synthesizer maintains phase coherency with the reference clock signal (supplied from a clock generator located within the PCH).

Unlike Nehalem/Gulftown architectures, Sandybridge can benefit from a small increase to PLL voltage when running higher CPU multiplier ratios (hence CPU core frequency). As always, caution is advised with regards to over-voltage on this rail - personally I don't use any more than 1.85V and that too when processors are sub-zero cooled. Excessive PLL voltage can degrade or kill a processor quicker than overvoltage on any other voltage rail.*


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/910467/the-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a-ud7-performance-review
> 1.71v or lower much lower 1.512 worked for me ,it did stabilized my high OC and lowering can drop your temps (some reported only very minor changes in temps on IB)
> *CPU PLL Voltage: Sets the voltage for the internal phase locked loop. The role of the PLL is to ensure that the output clock of the internal processor frequency synthesizer maintains phase coherency with the reference clock signal (supplied from a clock generator located within the PCH).
> Unlike Nehalem/Gulftown architectures, Sandybridge can benefit from a small increase to PLL voltage when running higher CPU multiplier ratios (hence CPU core frequency). As always, caution is advised with regards to over-voltage on this rail - personally I don't use any more than 1.85V and that too when processors are sub-zero cooled. Excessive PLL voltage can degrade or kill a processor quicker than overvoltage on any other voltage rail.*


Thanks for the info about PLL voltage. It seems like it's kind of debatable if it helps or not. I'd appreciate more input about what experience others have had with PLL voltage with a Sandy or Ivy chip.


----------



## Snakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I resolved my temperature issues...One of the corners of the stock cooler popped off the board. Now, with undervolting the card from 1.15 to 1.075v, leaving it HT @ 3.9ghz, prime95 45 minutes in registering temperatures right around 72C. Can't wait to get this thing under water!


Congratulations, I've been reading your posts and was terrified I'd end up with a bad chip.


----------



## Jcyle

Well guys, here it is, 3770K [email protected] with HT

















Currently stress testing!


----------



## TheBenson

Wow, as much as a 20c difference on your cores at load, kinda crazy. I thought the 10C had was having for awhile was high.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> Wow, as much as a 20c difference on your cores at load, kinda crazy. I thought the 10C had was having for awhile was high.


It jumps around a bit, you can see max temps are only 10c difference.


----------



## Big Shabazz

What kind of wizardy is this? 4.9 GHz with a max temp in the 60s?

Are you just water cooling?


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> What kind of wizardy is this? 4.9 GHz with a max temp in the 60s?
> Are you just water cooling?


How is your mobo working out? Mine should be here tomorrow will order a 3770K within a week or so... Have you started overclocking?


----------



## FtW 420

Superpi would only load at 12.5% with 8 threads, his other screen has max temps at 83° at 100% load.

Finally got to try my 3770k last night, had to go through 6 sandy chips to find a 5.88Ghz benchable one (& lucky to get that with only 6 chips binned), 1st 3770k already beats it.


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

What a let down tonight. I have a asrock extreme 7 gen 3 mb thats suppose to be able to run IB, so i took out my 2700k and put my 3770k in to start playing around OCing it with my chiller and the board wont post. Keeps giving me "memory not installed"code. Put my 2700k back in and first try worked perfect. Guess ill be waiting a week to play with it until my new case comes and then hopefully it will work with my new z77 board.


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> How is your mobo working out? Mine should be here tomorrow will order a 3770K within a week or so... Have you started overclocking?


I've been overclocking mine. The highest stable test I got was 4.8 GHz @ 1.3V, but I'm only cooling with an H60 CPU cooler so I tuned it down to 4.7 @ 1.24V.

I'm water cooling this entire setup once I get a new PSU and GPU that's capable of using 3.0 channels on my mobo.
As much as people are complaining about the price, I think I'm going to get a GTX 690 with the intent of purchasing a second one later on down the road


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> What kind of wizardy is this? 4.9 GHz with a max temp in the 60s?
> Are you just water cooling?


As pointed above, the max temps at 100% load is around 77c~83c. And this is running on a RX360 with 5 push/push fans. Few hours of BF3 loads at 70s, which is totally aceptable.

Still hasn't crashed yet, amazed at what Ivy Bridge can do, if you count clock for clock with Sandy, this is around 5.2ghz right? Not many Sandy can hit 5.2 even on water


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> As pointed above, the max temps at 100% load is around 77c~83c. And this is running on a RX360 with 5 push/push fans. Few hours of BF3 loads at 70s, which is totally aceptable.
> Still hasn't crashed yet, amazed at what Ivy Bridge can do, if you count clock for clock with Sandy, this is around 5.2ghz right? Not many Sandy can hit 5.2 even on water


Nice OC'd. My 3570k's arriving tomorrow. Hope it also clocks like yours. It will be under water with 360 and 120(push/pull config). I am targeting 4.8-5.0Ghz.I'll check back here tomorrow with updates.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Nice OC'd. My 3570k's arriving tomorrow. Hope it also clocks like yours. It will be under water with 360 and 120(push/pull config). I am targeting 4.8-5.0Ghz.I'll check back here tomorrow with updates.


3570K should clock a bit higher than 3770K since it doesn't have to deal with HT, mm I actually never tried turning off HT on mine to see how far it can go, or how much heat it generates.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Well guys, here it is, 3770K [email protected] with HT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently stress testing!


You only had Aida running for 5 mins. How much hotter did the chip get after say 30 mins?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> You only had Aida running for 5 mins. How much hotter did the chip get after say 30 mins?


hotest core at around 86, the other 3 are at 80+ when I left it. Tho those are only spikes, since it'll quickly drop back down to 70s, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big Shabazz*
> 
> I've been overclocking mine. The highest stable test I got was 4.8 GHz @ 1.3V, but I'm only cooling with an H60 CPU cooler so I tuned it down to 4.7 @ 1.24V.
> I'm water cooling this entire setup once I get a new PSU and GPU that's capable of using 3.0 channels on my mobo.
> As much as people are complaining about the price, I think I'm going to get a GTX 690 with the intent of purchasing a second one later on down the road


Awwh... hmm wonder how my h100 will fair







... Sounds like your planning a massive rig!! Have you tried overclocking with HT off?


----------



## samwiches

I think anyone getting 4.7GHz+ should post here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> hotest core at around 86, the other 3 are at 80+ when I left it. Tho those are only spikes, since it'll quickly drop back down to 70s, rinse and repeat.


Thanks. I was hoping for 4.8 stable on air but now it's looking unlikely


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thanks. I was hoping for 4.8 stable on air but now it's looking unlikely


Its unlikely to have this kind of load unless you're a folder, or long duration rendering/cgi.


----------



## tw33k

I usually just run Aida for an hour. If the chip can take that it's gonna be OK


----------



## Aaranu

The 3770k is available in Australia now! Just ordered one myself, even though i told myself i would not be buying one. Hopefully it should be here tomorrow!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> The 3770k is available in Australia now! Just ordered one myself, even though i told myself i would not be buying one. Hopefully it should be here tomorrow!


Where from? I just saw PCCaseGear got them early. I'm ordering Friday but can't build as the board I want isn't in stock yet


----------



## yuhaowu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Where from?


Most retailers in Australia have been selling them now. (ie pccg, ijk etc)


----------



## Skrumzy

Ordered 3570K system including a water loop from frozencpu. I'm not so worried about the CPU overclock but I also ordered some Samsung LP dimms and with the added heat I wonder if that is going to effect my memory overclock due to the IMC. I'll find out I guess =). Hopefully it'll be up within 2 weeks.


----------



## SonDa5

Working my way up.

4.7GHZ with 1.22v










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353505


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Working my way up.
> 4.7GHZ with 1.22v
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353505


What's cooling this?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuhaowu*
> 
> Most retailers in Australia have been selling them now. (ie pccg, ijk etc)


Yesterday PCCG had them on Pre-Order ETA 22 May


----------



## SonDa5

4.8 GHZ 3570k.










http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2353554


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> What's cooling this?


Water cooled with Swiftech HD block with IC Diamond TIM and 1x360mm + 1x120mm HWLABS STealth GT Radiators.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Yep, 1 RX360 rad with 5 push/push fans. The temps are under full load, haven't seen 80c yet but pretty close. Under normal gaming load, temps are definitely in the 60s. You'll see low 70s in terms of folding.


What fans/rpm??


----------



## Kitarist

So what would be an average temperature running 3570k on 4.5 with a budget cooler or lets say an H80 or H100


----------



## IronWill1991

Do anybody know how good CoolerMaster V6 compared to NH-D14? I have that heatsink for an year.


----------



## CalinTM

Hehehe, i got mine


----------



## AZpen30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So what would be an average temperature running 3570k on 4.5 with a budget cooler or lets say an H80 or H100


I Have my 3770k (HT on) on a H100 at 4.4 right now and i only hit 63 under normal load on any one core, benching on AIDA the highest core was 74 after 30 mins


----------



## Big Shabazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Awwh... hmm wonder how my h100 will fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Sounds like your planning a massive rig!! Have you tried overclocking with HT off?


Not yet. When I got all my stuff hooked up and drivers were installed, I just went back into the BIOS and jacked up the CPU multiplier and started running stability tests.


----------



## dubsides

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slice259*
> 
> Anyone running an OC i5 3570k under a XSPC RayStorm - Rasa ( 240-360 rad ) setup ? Just curious to see how such a kit performs.


I put a 3570k under a rasa 360 last night (single cpu block). I also have a Gig z77 and Gskill 2133 ram that I ordered a couple of weeks ago(when the date was supposed to be April 23) and that I had never turned on before, so quite exciting to flip the switch the first time

Win7(because of USB3) almost as hard to finish setting up as Mint Debian(because I dual boot off the same fakeraid drive).

I'll put some #'s up(not really into benchmarking) when I get back home this afternoon. I just got it to the point I could start testing overclocks(Bioses have changed a lot since my last set up 775/Conroe E6600) before I went to sleep.


----------



## IronWill1991

It looks like Amazon have 3570K for $230 instead of $250.


----------



## Murlocke

What's your guys core temp difference?

I'm seeing this on water with stock settings (IntelBurnTest load):
54
62
58
54

8C difference between the highest and lowest core, debating on reseating.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> What's your guys core temp difference?
> I'm seeing this on water with stock settings (IntelBurnTest load):
> 54
> 62
> 58
> 54
> 8C difference between the highest and lowest core, debating on reseating.


You're not the first.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/290#post_17131318


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You're not the first.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/290#post_17131318


Don't think i'll get 4.8GHz stable then, at least with HT on. At 1.33v, IBT results in the hottest core being 90C but lowest being 80C. At 1.3v, IBT crashes instantly.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Don't think i'll get 4.8GHz stable then, at least with HT on. At 1.33v, IBT results in the hottest core being 90C but lowest being 80C. At 1.3v, IBT crashes instantly.


Is 90C maximum safe temperature? If so, you can run on that temp for few hours. It's not like you're going be on IBT load 24/7. Keep in your mind, nothing burns your CPU up than IBT.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Is 90C maximum safe temperature? If so, you can run on that temp for few hours. It's not like you're going be on IBT load 24/7. Keep in your mind, nothing burns your CPU up than IBT.


I just ran Prime95 at 1.33v at 4.8GHz and it crashed after 1 minute with 1344 FFT length. That was a very hard FFT length for sandy, so I assume it's also the same for Ivy. 4.7Ghz at 1.33v during prime = 70-77C, which is beyond safe. EDIT: 9C core difference now, insane. I wonder if my block isn't on 100% or something?

Also it seems I can't disable turbo completely when overclocking? It grays it out and defaults to on. During Prime95 my processor is 4.8GHz, but idle it's 5GHz according to coretemp, CPU-Z claims 4.8GHz, Any ideas?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Doesnt your motherboard have an option to independently clock the cores at different speeds?

Try:
lower loadline calibration
raise overcurrent protection
Set phase control to optimized.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Doesnt your motherboard have an option to independently clock the cores at different speeds?


Yea, but i'm not sure i'd want to do that.

Right now i'm at 4.8GHz with 1.336v and the vdroop. Temps during 1344k FFT lengths in Prime95 are:
82
88
86
79

That's a bit much in my opinion, think i'm going to step down to 4.7GHz.. looks like water doesn't really matter for this processor.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Yea I wouldnt yet anyway but an option if you dont solve it otherwise or do an RMA, for now I would reseat and reapply TIM and also check the surface. Is it a new heatsink?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Yea I wouldnt yet anyway but an option if you dont solve it otherwise or do an RMA, for now I would reseat and reapply TIM and also check the surface. Is it a new heatsink?


Yea, it's only been used for about a month. I tested it on my other processor already. Reseating this CPU block is a 2 man job because the cpu backplate won't stay in place, really makes it a lot harder.

Even if I fix the core difference, it won't be usable at 1.335v. (that's roughly what I need for 4.8GHz with HT on) That's pushing the limits of Ivy I believe. 82, 88, 86, 79 is my current temps during Prime95 at that voltage, and unless i'm mistaken the 2 hottest cores are on opposite corners, which makes me believe it can't possibly be a bad mount. *shrug*

I'll start aiming at 4.7GHz. If the 3570k is maxing out at 4.8GHz, not surprised a 3770k with HT would get a little less.


----------



## KuuFA

Just got mine on Monday !!!


Spoiler: 2 Beauties!!!!








Alright i set up the 3770k on my Gene V and currently stress testing @ 4.8 @ 1.35v @ the hottest core being 81c

The 3570k is going to go on my Gene IV but I am too busy to set that one up atm (looking for rads and what not).

Will post screenies when i get home!


----------



## MaFi0s0

<90c prime max heat test wouldnt bother me at all.

If its not stable < 100c I would look to adjusting what I mentioned earlier but thats just my preference, I think it depends on how long you want the CPU to be working for.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Alright i set up the 3770k on my Gene V and currently stress testing @ 4.8 @ 1.35v @ the hottest core being 81c


How! What stability program?

4.8 @ 1.335v = 88C for me in prime, under water with a triple radiator.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> <90c prime max heat test wouldnt bother me at all.
> If its not stable < 100c I would look to adjusting what I mentioned earlier but thats just my preference, I think it depends on how long you want the CPU to be working for.


Not sure I want to run it at 88C for 12-15 hours to test for stability though.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Just got my 3770K and UD5H motherboard installed. I think I was trolled for having an AMD CPU because for the life of me I could not get it to boot no matter what I messed with in the BIOS. Currently downloading a million updates for having to reinstall windows. Hopefully I can actually try playing around with my CPU sometime later tonight.


----------



## IronWill1991

Guys, I need little help. I tried to run Sysprep/Generalize and I got fatal error. I want to use Sysprep, so I don't have to reinstall windows.

EDIT: Hold on. According to the toubleshooting, I think it's WMPNetworkSvc program causing this.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> How! What stability program?
> 4.8 @ 1.335v = 88C for me in prime, under water with a triple radiator.
> Not sure I want to run it at 88C for 12-15 hours to test for stability though.


Well i have an RX240 along with a EX140..... but prime95 atm

I dunno about my low temps prob my ambients? 76F most of the time....


----------



## sockpirate

is the 10% faster clock for clock really worth the trade off with the heat that comes with max overclocks on these chips?

Im just wondering becuase if the chips are 10% faster but are limited by voltages as early as 1.4v in essence also limiting higher clock frequencies, overclocking wise is sandy still better, due to the higher clocks? I mean i can push 1.5v through my chip for 5.0ghz and still never go over 80c in prime.

Is the trade off worth the switch? Was just curious because i will be doing some tinkering come fall. Damn upgrade bug, mostly just a new case etc. But if the switch is warranted i would gladly jump to ivy.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> What fans/rpm??


2 NZXT 140mm and a Glied 120mm on the top push, while 2 Yate Loons undervolted on bottom push, all at around 1.3k rpm. I'm actually looking to replace my Yates with 2 other quieter fans, any suggestions?

Edit: and it looks like my CPU is stable at [email protected] with HT, but I'm a little hesitant on running that as my daily overclock tho. Offset voltage doesn't work so well since it rarely uses the max voltage I've set for the CPU during intensive stressing/gaming. Room does heat up from 17c ambient quite quickly =/


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> is the 10% faster clock for clock really worth the trade off with the heat that comes with max overclocks on these chips?
> Im just wondering becuase if the chips are 10% faster but are limited by voltages as early as 1.4v in essence also limiting higher clock frequencies, overclocking wise is sandy still better, due to the higher clocks? I mean i can push 1.5v through my chip for 5.0ghz and still never go over 80c in prime.
> Is the trade off worth the switch? Was just curious because i will be doing some tinkering come fall. Damn upgrade bug, mostly just a new case etc. But if the switch is warranted i would gladly jump to ivy.


I wouldn't run 1.5v daily on a Sandy. Wasn't it that Sandy can degrade rather quickly?


----------



## Murlocke

I'm able to do 1.23v for 4.7GHz (stable or semi-stable), yet 4.8GHz is not stable at 1.335v. It's a temp difference on my watercooling loop of 78C versus 91C. This is with Prime95. 4.8GHz just doesn't seem worth it... at least on my processor.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> is the 10% faster clock for clock really worth the trade off with the heat that comes with max overclocks on these chips?
> Im just wondering becuase if the chips are 10% faster but are limited by voltages as early as 1.4v in essence also limiting higher clock frequencies, overclocking wise is sandy still better, due to the higher clocks? I mean i can push 1.5v through my chip for 5.0ghz and still never go over 80c in prime.
> Is the trade off worth the switch? Was just curious because i will be doing some tinkering come fall. Damn upgrade bug, mostly just a new case etc. But if the switch is warranted i would gladly jump to ivy.


I think thats a matter of opinion. Some will think it's worth jumping on, others will think its better to stay on sandy bridge. Opinions will surely vary


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm able to do 1.23v for 4.7GHz (stable or semi-stable), yet 4.8GHz is not stable at 1.335v. It's a temp difference on my watercooling loop of 78C versus 91C. This is with Prime95. 4.8GHz just doesn't seem worth it... at least on my processor.


try 4.9. maybe it doesn't like the 48x multiplier...


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> try 4.9. maybe it doesn't like the 48x multiplier...


What do you have yours at, and what temps?

I was expecting about 10C better temps than what i'm getting, KuuFa is also on a loop and getting 10C lower than me with higher voltage. I reseated twice, and temps are still the same. 9-10C difference in temps between Core 1 and 3.

Also for some reason I can't disable turbo with my multiplier set high? It forces it to enabled then grays it out. This normal?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I wouldn't run 1.5v daily on a Sandy. Wasn't it that Sandy can degrade rather quickly?


Well i was using it as an example, haven't seen any degrading on any of my clocks that are stable though, as in havent had to increase my volts for any of them. Although i havent ran 1.5v for extended periods of time. Hmmm i have the itch to do something new, but i think i would go with a 2700k then or maybe even jump to SB-E.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm able to do 1.23v for 4.7GHz (stable or semi-stable), yet 4.8GHz is not stable at 1.335v. It's a temp difference on my watercooling loop of 78C versus 91C. This is with Prime95. 4.8GHz just doesn't seem worth it... at least on my processor.


I get the same thing when I'm trying for 5GHz. Since I'm stable at [email protected], I thought maybe 1.36v would do it for 5GHz, but guess not. Tried 1.38v and would not boot into desktop; So being stable at 5GHz would take it into the 1.4v+ zone. I could disable PLL Overvoltage and perhaps remove that wall but I'm just not comfortable with 1.38v+; since I'm already hesitant even with 1.344v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Well i was using it as an example, haven't seen any degrading on any of my clocks that are stable though, as in havent had to increase my volts for any of them. Although i havent ran 1.5v for extended periods of time. Hmmm i have the itch to do something new, but i think i would go with a 2700k then or maybe even jump to SB-E.


Well either a 3770K or go for 2011 unless you want the same CPU again, which I don't see the point. Or just stay with the 2700K since like you said, the upgrade itch.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I get the same thing when I'm trying for 5GHz. Since I'm stable at [email protected], I thought maybe 1.36v would do it for 5GHz, but guess not. Tried 1.38v and would not boot into desktop; So being stable at 5GHz would take it into the 1.4v+ zone. I could disable PLL Overvoltage and perhaps remove that wall but I'm just not comfortable with 1.38v+; since I'm already hesitant even with 1.344v


Did you test the 4.9 @ 1.344v with custom FFT of 1344 with maximum memory? BSOD instantly for me at your settings/voltage, yet the first 10 minutes of blend work fine.. didn't test longer.

I think im going back to a healthy 4.7GHz, it's still like 96C in IntelBurnTest (so i'm not going to use it...), and 78-86C in Prime95 with FFT lengths of 1344. Pushing more just seems crazy, even if games won't load the processor this much. 4.7GHz @ 1.28v seems to be the sweet spot for temps versus performance, it seems that's what you had before you pushed for 4.9.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Did you test the 4.9 @ 1.344v with custom FFT of 1344 with maximum memory? BSOD instantly for me at your settings/voltage, yet the first 10 minutes of blend work fine.. didn't test longer.
> I think im going to back to a healthy 4.7GHz, it's still like 96C in IntelBurnTest (so i'm not going to use it...), and 78-86C in Prime95 with FFT lengths of 1344. Seems much healthier than 4.8 or higher for 24/7.


I did IBT under Maximum for around 8 Passes, temps were a bit higher since the room already heated up due to the previous few hours of stress tests. Other test I use is mainly AIDA64, which I think its still acceptable. Haven't had the time to test Prime yet, since I'm thinking of staying at [email protected], which feels a lot more comfortable.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I did IBT under Maximum for around 8 Passes, temps were a bit higher since the room already heated up due to the previous few hours of stress tests. Other test I use is mainly AIDA64, which I think its still acceptable. Haven't had the time to test Prime yet, since I'm thinking of staying at [email protected], which feels a lot more comfortable.


Upon further testing, 4.7 @ 1.28v is not stable for me.









Think i'm going to just go with 4.7 @ 1.3v which is about 82C on average in Prime95, however there's split second spikes to like 90C that quickly go back to 82C. Seems i'm right on the edge of 22nm with these settings. My coldest core sits at a nice 73-74C during this... Still a 10C difference between my Core 1 and Core 3 even after 3 reseats. Pretty sure nothing I can do about it, I checked the Overclock3D review and his procressor had the same 10C difference between 2 cores.

My temps still seem a little higher than most peoples. *shrug*


----------



## childplay

Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k *3570k*
Where you bought it, and how much you paid *NCIX, $225 with the microcenter pricematch*
How hot your new CPU runs *stock atm, so mostly <55 C*
Your max OC *gona OC when i get my h100 in a while*
What voltages your chip needs *same as above*
Anything else Ivy Bridge *Beast so far, barly using any power xD*


----------



## tw33k

This Friday I'm ordering either a 2700k or 3770k. I can't decide. I was going to go IB but the high temps have made me rethink. From everything I've read I'd be able to clock a 2700k higher with lower temps. I'm running a Phanteks air cooler with a UK-3000 strapped to it and it keeps things nice and cool but looking at some of temps here worries me a bit. I've never bought Intel before but I really want to see what all the fuss is about and I've pushed my 8150 as high as it will go and need something new.

The 3770k is only $50 more expensive. Clock for clock which would bench higher?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Guys, I need little help. I tried to run Sysprep/Generalize and I got fatal error. I want to use Sysprep, so I don't have to reinstall windows.
> EDIT: Hold on. According to the toubleshooting, I think it's WMPNetworkSvc program causing this.


That would probably be it, seemed to work fine for me, although I had to restore from backup to the new mobo, then generalise it and reboot so it finds itself. The video issues meant I turned it off whilst it was applying registry settings, always a bad idea.

So, some results, stock only at the moment, not enough brave pills for OC yet.

3570K OEM not retail
loaded Voltage 1.016 idle volts 0.92-0.94
Max p95 temps 57/60/59/55 on air HDT Xigmatek
Max IBT temps 58/63/61/56 carried immediately after prime


----------



## adamski07

Got mine together with z77 sabertooth! I'll be installing it and OC'd it ofcourse. I'll be back here with some results.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Upon further testing, 4.7 @ 1.28v is not stable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think i'm going to just go with 4.7 @ 1.3v which is about 82C on average in Prime95, however there's split second spikes to like 90C that quickly go back to 82C. Seems i'm right on the edge of 22nm with these settings. My coldest core sits at a nice 73-74C during this... Still a 10C difference between my Core 1 and Core 3 even after 3 reseats. Pretty sure nothing I can do about it, I checked the Overclock3D review and his procressor had the same 10C difference between 2 cores.
> My temps still seem a little higher than most peoples. *shrug*


How did you applied your paste? I dropped a small bit of paste on pretty much every free spots on the CPU, weird I know.

Have you tried using Offset Voltage? It would lower idle and load temps in a none stress test scenario. You'll boot with a higher voltage but it seems after the first minute of boot, your CPU wont reach those voltage again, and it'll be using a lower set of vcore. Let's say if I boot with 1.34v, It'll only stress test at around 1.24v~1.28v. But I just couldn't get it to stay at 1.28v with offset, so I'm still on manual voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Got mine together with z77 sabertooth! I'll be installing it and OC'd it ofcourse. I'll be back here with some results.


Awesome motherboard is awesome


----------



## Jamar16

Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k :
Answer: i5-3570K (Even though I render and use a bunch of VMs, I couldn't justify an extra $106 for i7-3770K)

Where you bought it, and how much you paid?
Answer: $201.69

How hot your new CPU runs?
Answer: Will update when I put it in

Your max OC?
Answer: Will Update

What voltages your chip needs?
Answer: Will Update

Anything else Ivy Bridge?
Answer: No


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> This Friday I'm ordering either a 2700k or 3770k. I can't decide. I was going to go IB but the high temps have made me rethink. From everything I've read I'd be able to clock a 2700k higher with lower temps. I'm running a Phanteks air cooler with a UK-3000 strapped to it and it keeps things nice and cool but looking at some of temps here worries me a bit. I've never bought Intel before but I really want to see what all the fuss is about and I've pushed my 8150 as high as it will go and need something new.
> The 3770k is only $50 more expensive. Clock for clock which would bench higher?


clock for clock the IVY is 10% faster, BUT SANDY can reach higher clocks with higher volts more safely. At lower clocks the IVY will bench better, but that 10% will only last so long when compared to SANDY and her higher clocks. This is the consensus i have gathered thus far.

Maybe get a 2700k, they seem to be binned a tad better than 2600Ks. Although, i have seen some 2600Ks that OC better, its all the luck of the silicon wafer!


----------



## tw33k

Thanks. Decisions decisions. Wish I had the money to get both. I want the 3770 because of the newness factor but I don't want to be left with that feeling of regret you sometimes get. Maybe I'll just close my eyes and click.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thanks. Decisions decisions. Wish I had the money to get both. I want the 3770 because of the newness factor but I don't want to be left with that feeling of regret you sometimes get. Maybe I'll just close my eyes and click.


I am in the same boat lol.... I ahve always wanted a chip that clocked better than my 2600k, thought ivy would do that for me, but i feel a little let down by the heat/voltage issue....


----------



## 13thmonkey

Dumb question, I've now tried a little OC in software up to 4.1 just by adjusting the multipliers, hit apply nothing happened, 3.4 was still the max.

So I turned tpu on, hit had a play and came up with 103Blclk at 42 ratio, again it still shows 3.4

So I looked in the CPU details, its showing the ratios as being 16-34 currently at 34. I've also not seen it turbo past 34 for a while, it used to go to 3.8

So according to CPU-Z its a 3570K. E1-9

Is there something I am missing in the asus Z77 V-pro bios that I need to unlock before I can OC? or do I have a chip problem?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Dumb question, I've now tried a little OC in software up to 4.1 just by adjusting the multipliers, hit apply nothing happened, 3.4 was still the max.
> So I turned tpu on, hit had a play and came up with 103Blclk at 42 ratio, again it still shows 3.4
> So I looked in the CPU details, its showing the ratios as being 16-34 currently at 34. I've also not seen it turbo past 34 for a while, it used to go to 3.8
> So according to CPU-Z its a 3570K. E1-9
> Is there something I am missing in the asus Z77 V-pro bios that I need to unlock before I can OC? or do I have a chip problem?


Don't raise the Blclk, just up the multiplier and your voltage. Turn up your VRMs since you have a z77 Asus board. Then enable turbo if you disabled it. Turbo is the thing that allows 1155 to overclock.


----------



## 13thmonkey

ok, pretty sure turbo is enabled, and i'd set the bcklk back to 100 anyway.

WIll have a look in the morning, gone midnight is just asking for mr cockup to release the magic smoke. Everything i've seen so far is like the multi makes no difference. In fact turbo stopped since i went from 06XX bios to 0906.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Every1 stuck at a sudden thermal wall, try reducing Vcore to around 1.25-1.3

Multicore enhancement off

turbo ratio: manual syncronize (not sure if this matters)

Manual voltage for a constant voltage no efficiency stuff for now.

loadline cal lower than medium.

phase control: aggressive (will raise temps but you lowered vcore)

raise overcurrent protection ("cpu current capability")

Finally If none work you can try raise PLL.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> 2 NZXT 140mm and a Glied 120mm on the top push, while 2 Yate Loons undervolted on bottom push, all at around 1.3k rpm. I'm actually looking to replace my Yates with 2 other quieter fans, any suggestions?


I am doing "dual stage" with my rads, Silent Wings 2 for idle and web browsing then having GT AP15s kick in once temps go up, SW2 in push with AP15s in pull with a shroud.

The Silent Wings 2 are Fluid Dynamic Bearings so they make less noise at ultra low speeds than the AP15s which are double ball bearings.

There are no tests for SW2 but at ultra low speeds all BB fans are pretty much the same due to not being FDB.

There is no >1500RPM SW2 fans and they are case fans not rad fans, hence why I got mismatching fans.


----------



## Murlocke

lol, ran WEI for the heck of it. Gives a 4.7Ghz i7 3770k a 7.8 (out of 7.9). Everything else in the system a 7.9. Gave my 4GHz i7 920 a 7.8 too.

Such a bad performance tester.


----------



## Swiftdeathz

Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k:
i5 3570k

Where you bought it, and how much you paid:
Micro Center, paid $189.99

How hot your new CPU runs?
around 58-62C while [email protected] with around 19C ambient

Your max OC:
4.4GHz

What voltages your chip needs:
+0.005v increment over stock, loads at around 1.16-1.18v

Anything else Ivy Bridge:
So far happy with the speed increase over my previous CPU which was an AMD Phenom II X4 945 @ 3.6GHz It's memory performance is so much better than the AMD offering and the IPC on this thing is incredible. Wondering if I can push the chip higher with a bit of tweaking, but for now am happy with a 1GHz overclock with hardly a change from stock voltage.


----------



## thrgk

can u use IBT or linx to stress ivy or will it break it? prime 95 stops working for some reason, must have to re download it.
BTW, anyone hitting 4.8ghz?
maybe new bios update for z68 boards?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can u use IBT or linx to stress ivy or will it break it? prime 95 stops working for some reason, must have to re download it.
> BTW, anyone hitting 4.8ghz?
> maybe new bios update for z68 boards?


I get 96C almost instantly with IBT at only 1.3v. I'm definitely not using it with this processor. 4.8GHz requires about 1.34v for me, as far as I can tell, but temps are too high in everything to fully test it. I don't see many getting 4.8Ghz, cooling won't matter. Remember though, 4.7GHz on this is almost the same as 5.1GHz on sandy.









Right now i'm testing 4.7GHz @ 1.288 after vdroop, and i'm getting a max of 87C in Prime95 after 20 minutes so far. I know 1.28v is not stable at these speeds.. so i'm hoping 1.288v is. Temps really start to get into unsafe zones (90+C) with Prime/Aida/etc around 1.29v for me.

If you want to run linpack, run OCCT. That gets roughly the same temps as Prime95 for me.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> can u use IBT or linx to stress ivy or will it break it? prime 95 stops working for some reason, must have to re download it.
> BTW, anyone hitting 4.8ghz?
> maybe new bios update for z68 boards?


I've tried IBT at [email protected], no it wont break it but you really have to keep an eye on the temps.


----------



## Jcyle

x2 posted


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I've tried IBT at [email protected], no it wont break it but you really have to keep an eye on the temps.


4.7GHz @ 1.288v, IBT = 96+ in seconds on my loop. Even Prime95 at 1.288v starts to see about 95-96C after an hour. It doesn't "stay" there, but it spikes for a few seconds and then recovers. Outside of spikes, my hottest core is 88C. 78C for the coldest core. Overclock3D also had a ~10C difference in cores.

Really don't how your temps are so much better. Same radiator. Same block. Same pump. You sure you got HT on? Something else you might of changed in BIOS?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Remember though, 4.7GHz on this is almost the same as 5.1GHz on sandy.


Where do we get this information...? From what I've seen is 4.6Ghz Ivy = 4.75Ghz SB in 3DMark11 CPU test and then 4.8Ghz Ivy = 4.9Ghz SB in Cinebench. Those a pproximations of course and every system is difference but 400mhz jump sounds like a lot.


----------



## thrgk

so use prime 95, 8 hrs? what settings in CUSTOm do u need for fft or whatever to test it in 8hrs?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.288v, IBT = 96+ in seconds on my loop. Even Prime95 at 1.288v starts to see about 95-96C after an hour. It doesn't "stay" there, but it spikes for a few seconds and then recovers. Outside of spikes, my hottest core is 88C. 78C for the coldest core. Overclock3D also had a ~10C difference in cores.
> Really don't how your temps are so much better. Same radiator. Same block. Same pump. You sure you got HT on? Something else you might of changed in BIOS?


I leave my HT on or else I would of gone for a 3570K.

I just ran IBT on maximum again to give you the result, top'd at 71/79/78/74 with [email protected] It'll hit 80 as the room heats up but it seems I ain't getting no where close to your temps.

Whats your ambient?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I leave my HT on or else I would of gone for a 3570K.
> I just ran IBT on maximum again to give you the result, top'd at 71/79/78/74 with [email protected] It'll hit 80 as the room heats up but it seems I ain't getting no where close to your temps.
> Whats your ambient?


About 70F.

temps.png 312k .png file


This is *10 seconds* of IntelBurnTest v2.53 with 1.288v.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> About 70F.


My ambient is around 60F


----------



## Vostok

For those giving the integrated graphics a try. Intel Graphics 4000 HD Beta Drivers for Windows 8 CP.


----------



## adamski07

Question. I'm at bios set it to X.M.P profile and Turbo Ratio to Manual, but it won't let me set any frequency on it. Every time I put number it goes back to "auto" on all cores. Anyone?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Question. I'm at bios set it to X.M.P profile and Turbo Ratio to Manual, but it won't let me set any frequency on it. Every time I put number it goes back to "auto" on all cores. Anyone?


Go into Advance, set your Multi there, and leave turbo on. Change your VRM to optimized/extreme.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Go into Advance, set your Multi there, and leave turbo on. Change your VRM to optimized/extreme.


I did. I know those stuffs, but I got no idea why it is not changing..

nvm.. got it..


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I leave my HT on or else I would of gone for a 3570K.


Cant find anything on 6MB L3 cache vs 8MB L3 cache for gaming, The L3 cache being there makes a big difference but unsure of the size, so I would guess the size could make some sort of difference.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Cant find anything on 6MB L3 cache vs 8MB L3 cache for gaming, The L3 cache being there makes a big difference but unsure of the size, so I would guess the size could make some sort of difference.


I do a lot more than just gaming, so I need that HT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> About 70F.
> 
> temps.png 312k .png file
> 
> This is *10 seconds* of IntelBurnTest v2.53 with 1.288v.


Something is wrong with your setup then, 10 seconds into my IBT I'll still be at the 60s


----------



## MaFi0s0

This CPU laughs at water cooling :/

I really hope someone hits 5Ghz here.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I do a lot more than just gaming, so I need that HT
> Something is wrong with your setup then, 10 seconds into my IBT I'll still be at the 60s


I'm up for options then... because I reseated again, same exact temps. I checked to make sure all fans were working. Pump seems to be working normally. I notice you have 6 fans in a push/pull? I only have 3 fans in a pull setup. My ambient is 10F hotter than yours which can "make or break" Ivy, since after you hit X temps they end up skyrocketing.

I'm not sure what i'm missing. Maybe Ivy is just loving your 60F room, which seems very cold to me.









5 minutes of Prime95 blend:
74 (78 spike)
79 (83 spike)
74 (79 spike)
71 (74 spike)


----------



## y2kcamaross

Got my 3770k [email protected] at 1.332v.in cpuz, 1.32 in bios, after 20 minutes of prime 95 my max core temps read 84/93/89/84 so far


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm up for options then... because I reseated again, same exact temps. I checked to make sure all fans were working. Pump seems to be working normally. I notice you have 6 fans in a push/pull? I only have 3 fans in a pull setup. My ambient is 10F hotter than yours which can "make or break" Ivy, since after you hit X temps they end up skyrocketing.
> I'm not sure what i'm missing. Maybe Ivy is just loving your 60F room, which seems very cold to me.


We get used to it in Toronto, its 11c outside, but we'll have 30c+ tomorrow, I'll see how my temps react to that.

I have 5 fans using push/push config, so in theory, temps can be lowered more if I set them to push pull, in theory.

I actually can't think of why your temps react that way, besides from how you apply your tim. But it shouldn't make that much of a difference.

You sure your block is tighten? I know its a 2 man job putting these blocks on, I'm just throwing things out for you at the moment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Got my 3770k [email protected] at 1.332v.in cpuz, 1.32 in bios, after 20 minutes of prime 95 my max core temps read 84/93/89/84 so far


I think you should lower to 4.7ghz with lower vcore. And if you really want to see max temps, try IBT.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Got my 3770k [email protected] at 1.332v.in cpuz, 1.32 in bios, after 20 minutes of prime 95 my max core temps read 84/93/89/84 so far


That's about what I would get on my closed loop, but your on a H60? Ugh... what's wrong with my setup. This is the same loop that scored 15C colder than my old D14 on my i7 920 that I replaced with the 3770k. I never took it apart. It's gotta be a BIOS setting or perhaps the processor itself.

I'm pretty happy with 4.7GHz though.

EDIT: Temps just spiked with prime95 blend again (due to 8k ffts)... 95C at 1.28v. I give up, it's stable and game temps are fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> You sure your block is tighten? I know its a 2 man job putting these blocks on, I'm just throwing things out for you at the moment.


On the 4th reseat I tightened the block so much that my fingers were so raw I have bandaids on them, lol. I heard someone claim too tight can also affect temps... but I doubt it.

My temps always seem a little worse than the average temps.. been that way for a good 3ish builds. Maybe it's user error. *shrug*


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Got my 3770k [email protected] at 1.332v.in cpuz, 1.32 in bios, after 20 minutes of prime 95 my max core temps read 84/93/89/84 so far
> 
> 
> 
> That's about what I would get on my closed loop, but your on a H60? Ugh... what's wrong with my setup.
Click to expand...

H50, im still working on lowering voltage,.but to be fair i have my air on and my case is right by the vent, it's idling @22 degrees


----------



## adamski07

I'm currently running stability test. 4.8Ghz and 1.25v. Temps are at 58-62C. This is after 20mins of p95. I passed IBT and still running p95. Will get back later and will try higher clock.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> H50, im still working on lowering voltage,.but to be fair i have my air on and my case is right by the vent, it's idling @22 degrees


I idle at 32-41C right now, with speedstep disabled (so still 1.288v).

It is possible that Ivy just likes ambient temps a ton? My temps are fine.. but as soon as I reach about 88C, they skyrocket to about 95C.


----------



## BearKSB

Semi new to the OC scene as I was with AMD and could not push my 955 too far.









Validating my PC with IB:









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354528

In the CPUZ validation, it shows 1.260V, but in the BIOS I set it to 1.29V.

Questions that I have:

#1 - Is the 1.26v Accurate (as in even though I set it to 1.29, it only "needs" 1.26v)?
#2 - Is 1.29v appear to be too high? I set it at 1.28v and it BSOD about 10 minutes in.

Using the following:

Gigabyte Z77-UD5H
Corsair 8GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
I5-3570k
Gigabyte 560 TI 448 Edition


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> Semi new to the OC scene as I was with AMD and could not push my 955 too far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Validating my PC with IB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354528
> In the CPUZ validation, it shows 1.260V, but in the BIOS I set it to 1.29V.
> Questions that I have:
> #1 - Is the 1.26v Accurate (as in even though I set it to 1.29, it only "needs" 1.26v)?
> #2 - Is 1.29v appear to be too high? I set it at 1.28v and it BSOD about 10 minutes in.
> Using the following:
> Gigabyte Z77-UD5H
> Corsair 8GB 1600MHz 9-9-9-24
> I5-3570k
> Gigabyte 560 TI 448 Edition


That's called Vdroop which is when the voltage goes below the set value due to stress at load. Motherboards have features to try to overcome it like LLC (Load Line Calibration) or it might be called something slightly different on your particular board. So you either have to use LLC to try to overcome it or just take note of the actual voltage the chip is getting so you can compensate.

What clocks do you have it at when you try for 1.28v and what stability test program are you using?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> That would probably be it, seemed to work fine for me, although I had to restore from backup to the new mobo, then generalise it and reboot so it finds itself. The video issues meant I turned it off whilst it was applying registry settings, always a bad idea.
> So, some results, stock only at the moment, not enough brave pills for OC yet.
> 3570K OEM not retail
> loaded Voltage 1.016 idle volts 0.92-0.94
> Max p95 temps 57/60/59/55 on air HDT Xigmatek
> Max IBT temps 58/63/61/56 carried immediately after prime


I got Sysprep to work, and after couple hours of replacing parts, troubleshooting, taking math final, I am now finally running 3570K. But I'm using the stock cooler







because I don't have the CoolerMaster V6 socket 1155 plate. I'm not sure I have it somewhere. Could anyone recommend me where to buy parts for the cooler?


----------



## BearKSB

I have the I5 3570K @ 4500 MHz.

I used Prime 95 v25.11 for the stress testing.


----------



## TheBenson

It came!!!!

Got it to run stable for 6hours in p95 at 4.5GHz 1.21 vcore, gonna see what it takes to get 4.6 and 4.7, but my noctua might hold it back, already around 79C


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I got Sysprep to work, and after couple hours of replacing parts, troubleshooting, taking math final, I am now finally running 3570K. But I'm using the stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I don't have the CoolerMaster V6 socket 1155 plate. I'm not sure I have it somewhere. Could anyone recommend me where to buy parts for the cooler?


It uses the same bracket as lga1156 if you don't know; But if you don't have that, email CoolerMaster and see if they can send you a new bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> It came!!!!
> Got it to run stable for 6hours in p95 at 4.5GHz 1.21 vcore, gonna see what it takes to get 4.6 and 4.7, but my noctua might hold it back, already around 79C


I think you can manage 4.6GHz, since 4.7 could just take you into the 90s with a D14


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/852340/width/525/height/700/flags/
> batch L206B468
> going to install it now on my asus maximus gene v and give it a whirl


You got a winner there!

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=33367754&postcount=25

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results&p=5094945&viewfull=1#post5094945


----------



## kxdu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> You got a winner there!
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=33367754&postcount=25
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results&p=5094945&viewfull=1#post5094945


really?







it seems like there are a lot of people running at lower voltages than mine with similar OC


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> It uses the same bracket as lga1156 if you don't know; But if you don't have that, email CoolerMaster and see if they can send you a new bracket.
> I think you can manage 4.6GHz, since 4.7 could just take you into the 90s with a D14


You mean this basket?
http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2952&product_name=LGA1156%20Retention%20Bracket%20Set


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kxdu*
> 
> really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it seems like there are a lot of people running at lower voltages than mine with similar OC


Most hit 4.4 on air and 4.8 on water.

Yours can hit 4.8 on air and 5.3 on water.

You still gotta raise the vcore but you dont suffer the high temps.

LOL have fun!


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You mean this basket?
> http://www.coolermaster-usa.com/product.php?product_id=2952&product_name=LGA1156%20Retention%20Bracket%20Set


I'm not sure? Since it doesn't say V6. Email CoolerMaster and see if the V6 can use it


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I'm not sure? Since it doesn't say V6. Email CoolerMaster and see if the V6 can use it


Good idea, it did mention V10 and V8. I don't know how different they are to V6.


----------



## Murlocke

I get 68-72C during "game load" (tested with 3dmark11) with 1.285v on water. You guys think this is to much? I know my old i7 920 ran at about 59-62C on this same loop during gaming, so it's quite a bit hotter.

I really wanted to stay in the 60s for game load, but looks like i'd have to step down to 4.6GHz if I want that. Slap in the face with my ~$350 water loop given other peoples results in this thread. My batch must be really hot. Batch # L204B321.


----------



## DeXel

Got mine earlier today.

3570K
Tigerdirect $209
Tempereture: About 60 at stock frequency under AIDA stress test

Will update everything else ASAP

Batch # L204B361


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## exploiteddna

Well I got mine this morning and here's an update for everyone....

Malay batch: L204B321
MB: z77x-ud5h
Max stable (so far): 48x @ 1.308V @ 77C(core1),85C(core2),83C(core3),79C(core4)

Side note: The temps are not easily remedied by better cooling systems. The heat is not being moved out of the chip and into my water block. I know this because my water temps are not getting high at all.. in fact, they are even a few degrees cooler than my water temps on my SB with same core temp. So, clearly the issue has to do with the ability to move the heat from the die and into the heatsink/waterblock. Somewhere between the origin of heat and the heatsink/WB, the heat is getting "trapped" and not flowing smoothly. THIS is what we need to figure out how to fix!

more to come!


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I get 68-72C during "game load" (tested with 3dmark11) with 1.285v on water. You guys think this is to much? I know my old i7 920 ran at about 59-62C on this same loop during gaming, so it's quite a bit hotter.
> I really wanted to stay in the 60s for game load, but looks like i'd have to step down to 4.6GHz if I want that. Slap in the face with my ~$350 water loop given other peoples results in this thread. My batch must be really hot. Batch # L204B321.


Honestly I think with IVY those are fine imo. You cant really compare it to older cpu's as ivys are just generally hotter than others. To me gaming stable at <75c would be fine imo.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Well I got mine this morning and here's an update for everyone....
> Malay batch: L204B321
> MB: z77x-ud5h
> Max stable (so far): 48x @ 1.308V @ 77C(core1),85C(core2),83C(core3),79C(core4)
> Side note: The temps are not easily remedied by better cooling systems. The heat is not being moved out of the chip and into my water block. I know this because my water temps are not getting high at all.. in fact, they are even a few degrees cooler than my water temps on my SB with same core temp. So, clearly the issue has to do with the ability to move the heat from the die and into the heatsink/waterblock. Somewhere between the origin of heat and the heatsink/WB, the heat is getting "trapped" and not flowing smoothly. THIS is what we need to figure out how to fix!
> more to come!


Same batch as mine, what program did you use to get those temps because i'm not having much luck. My temps are close to those during AIDA64, but if I launch small FFTs in Prime95 or IBT my temps will easily be 15C higher than what you getting.

Mine is also definitely not stable at 48x with 1.308v, it's barely stable with 1.34v at that multi. That's strange given we are on the same batch. So confused with Ivy.


----------



## adamski07

I'm currently running stability test(p95) for 5Ghz clock. I passed IBT, 1344 and 1792 of p95.

Ratio : 50
vcore: 1.4v

I needed that volt to pass those test. Now I am running full stability test. If it fails, Im going back to 4.9Ghz clock.

Temps so far are 70s and realtemp 3.70 records these temps as maximum on ea cores: 74c 80c 75c 76c. Temps are awesome so far at that clock and vcore. 80C as maximum.


----------



## exploiteddna

using a combination of Open Hardware Monitor, Real Temp, and Easytune 6 (which reads BIOS) to monitor temps.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> using a combination of Open Hardware Monitor, Real Temp, and Easytune 6 (which reads BIOS) to monitor temps.


Standard doesn't do much, you should set that to maximum. Since it's the same batch as mine, I suspect you will see 90+ very fast, please report back with the results.









Also on your Raystorm block, did you screw it all the way down? There's the the 4 screws that go into the backplate, then twist the other screws to apply pressure to the springs (did you screw the pressure screws all the way down?) I've been debating trying to loosen my CPU block and see if my temps improve. I tighten mine until they wont tighten anymore, but some people claim not to do that.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Standard doesn't do much, you should set that to maximum. Since it's the same batch as mine, I suspect you will see 90+ very fast, please report back with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on your Raystorm block, did you screw it all the way down? There's the the 4 screws that go into the backplate, then twist the other screws to apply pressure to the springs (did you screw the pressure screws all the way down?) I've been debating trying to loosen my CPU block and see if my temps improve. I tighten mine until they wont tighten anymore, but some people claim not to do that.


Since that's probably the only thing you haven't tried, perhaps let it lose a little, and see what the temps are. As for my Rasa, I didn't screw it in all the way with the springs.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> I have the I5 3570K @ 4500 MHz.
> I used Prime 95 v25.11 for the stress testing.


Your chip might just need more than 1.28v in the BIOS or 1.25v actual for that clock to be stable. Mine is stable around 4.4GHz 1.17v and 4.6GHz 1.3v but every chip is different. Honestly we don't really know the highest safe voltage yet on Ivy Bridge since they are so new. I haven't gone above 1.3v in the BIOS yet but that's just me. By the way, welcome to OCN, BearKSB, it's a pleasure to have you here.







Also welcome to Intel overclocking. I came from an AMD socket AM3 system myself, I was running a X6 1055T before, so I'm learning too.


----------



## TheBenson

Question about PCI-e 3.0 with Ivy. I have an Asrock Z77 board and had previously been using my Sandy in it. Did dropping in the 3770k automatically kick on PCI-e 3.0, or is there something I have to mess with since when I intially installed all the drivers for the board and what not I was running Sandy.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Standard doesn't do much, you should set that to maximum. Since it's the same batch as mine, I suspect you will see 90+ very fast, please report back with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on your Raystorm block, did you screw it all the way down? There's the the 4 screws that go into the backplate, then twist the other screws to apply pressure to the springs (did you screw the pressure screws all the way down?) I've been debating trying to loosen my CPU block and see if my temps improve. I tighten mine until they wont tighten anymore, but some people claim not to do that.


yeah my main screws AND spring screws are all tightened literally as tight as they can go.. yeah im gonna start troubleshooting the temps tomorrow, i may try that. id hate to lap the ihs so early on in its life for what would be minimal gains most likely


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm currently running stability test(p95) for 5Ghz clock. I passed IBT, 1344 and 1792 of p95.
> Ratio : 50
> vcore: 1.4v
> I needed that volt to pass those test. Now I am running full stability test. If it fails, Im going back to 4.9Ghz clock.
> Temps so far are 70s and realtemp 3.70 records these temps as maximum on ea cores: 74c 80c 75c 76c. Temps are awesome so far at that clock and vcore. 80C as maximum.


Nice chip for sure!


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> yeah my main screws AND spring screws are all tightened literally as tight as they can go.. yeah im gonna start troubleshooting the temps tomorrow, i may try that. id hate to lap the ihs so early on in its life for what would be minimal gains most likely


I take it the temps skyrocketed with "Maximum"? I just redid my CPU block again, and this time I only screwed the spring screws in until I got resistance. Temps are the same (if not slightly worse). If yours is doing the same and seeing 95+C in IBT within a few seconds, then it's safe to say it's our batch #. I'm just going to listen to what Asus said in that video: Only use AIDA64 for stability testing Ivy.

With AIDA64, 4.7GHz @ 1.285v is average of 80C, but has split second spikes into 88C on the 2nd core.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I take it the temps skyrocketed with "Maximum"? I just redid my CPU block again, and this time I only screwed the spring screws in until I got resistance. Temps are the same (if not slightly worse). If yours is doing the same and seeing 95+C in IBT within a few seconds, then it's safe to say it's our batch #. I'm just going to listen to what Asus said in that video: Only use AIDA64 for stability testing Ivy.
> With AIDA64, 4.7GHz @ 1.285v is average of 80C, but has split second spikes into 88C on the 2nd core.


I just added your batch to my list, whats strange is the other batch # I had in there under bad is only 1 off from yours.

L204B322
L204B321

http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=170146&postcount=10


----------



## samwiches

Is someone going to make a list? CPUZ of max multi, batch numbers, etc...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I'm currently running stability test(p95) for 5Ghz clock. I passed IBT, 1344 and 1792 of p95.
> Ratio : 50
> vcore: 1.4v
> I needed that volt to pass those test. Now I am running full stability test. If it fails, Im going back to 4.9Ghz clock.
> Temps so far are 70s and realtemp 3.70 records these temps as maximum on ea cores: 74c 80c 75c 76c. Temps are awesome so far at that clock and vcore. 80C as maximum.


Dang son. 80C is your maximum? You got like 5C breathable room. Go for it.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I just added your batch to my list, whats strange is the other batch # I had in there under bad is only 1 off from yours.
> L204B322
> L204B321


That makes 4 processors in a row that I got a bad batch of. My last 4 builds haven't been great overclockers.









Not that 4.7GHz is anything to be ashamed of, but I would of much preferred 4.8GHz with 10C lower temps.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I would either RMA it or replace the TIM and adjust the cores independently.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Dang son. 80C is your maximum? You got like 5C breathable room. Go for it.


Didn't make it. I think I will need atleast 1.43-1.45 to get it. Changed settings of pll to extreme and my vcore to 1.37v. It goes up to 1.42v on cpuz with 81C maximum. Still didnt make it. I lowered my clock to 4.9ghz and will try to get it stable.

Current settings and clock:

PLL: ultra high
Ratio :49
Vcore : 1.34

1.35v on cpuz. passed everything and now on full stability test again. 65-70C temps and maximum temp of 70C on realtemp.


----------



## D3FiANC3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sam: Why did you accept that as a NEW product? I would have had that back inside the store ASAP.
> I'll have to dig up a thread I made about a motherboard from a Microcenter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here you go Sam, motherboard from Microcenter in 2010.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/666248/wrong-mobo-in-box-purchased-from-microcenter/0_50


Standard practice at Micro Center. There are plenty of similar reports floating about at Reseller Ratings and other similar sites. One guy actually stated that he'd rather pay the extra $60 for a CPU at NewEgg.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Didn't make it. I think I will need atleast 1.43-1.45 to get it. Changed settings of pll to extreme and my vcore to 1.37v. It goes up to 1.42v on cpuz with 81C maximum. Still didnt make it. I did lowered my clock to 4.9ghz and will try to get it stable.
> Current settings and clock:
> PLL: ultra high
> Ratio :49
> Vcore : 1.34
> 1.35v on cpuz. passed everything and now on full stability test again. 65-70C temps and maximum temp of 70C on realtemp.


Ahh I was hoping to see your 3570K breaking that 5GHz stable. Since let's be honest, we don't have one yet.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> Ahh I was hoping to see your 3570K breaking that 5GHz stable. Since let's be honest, we don't have one yet.


Actually I still got lots of room to make it there, but for 24/7 operation, it won't work for me. I'll stick with 4.9Ghz for now.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I would either RMA it or replace the TIM and adjust the cores independently.


Not worth it to me, If they come out with a new stepping that runs better (and they probably will), i'll grab that and sell this one. This build has been enough headaches as-is, so I just kind of want to relax at this point.

I want my build ready to go for Diablo 3 and Guild Wars 2, so i'm going to reformat tomorrow since I believe I found my stable 4.7GHz overclock. I plan on doing 12 hour gaming sessions every day for quite some time, and still a bit worried about ~70C game load, but with a 105C TJ Max it should be fine.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I would either RMA it or replace the TIM and adjust the cores independently.
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth it to me, If they come out with a new stepping that runs better (and they probably will), i'll grab that and sell this one. This build has been enough headaches as-is, so I just kind of want to relax at this point.
> 
> I want my build ready to go for Diablo 3 and Guild Wars 2, so i'm going to reformat tomorrow since I believe I found my stable 4.7GHz overclock. I plan on doing 12 hour gaming sessions every day for quite some time, and still a bit worried about ~70C game load, but with a 105C TJ Max it should be fine.
Click to expand...

Could always turn off HT for your gaming sessions. Diablo III will certainly not benefit from it, and that should drop your temps 5-10C


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I just added your batch to my list, whats strange is the other batch # I had in there under bad is only 1 off from yours.
> L204B322
> L204B321
> 
> 
> 
> That makes 4 processors in a row that I got a bad batch of. My last 4 builds haven't been great overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that 4.7GHz is anything to be ashamed of, but I would of much preferred 4.8GHz with 10C lower temps.
Click to expand...

Sell this chip, buy another. If its not what you want, sell that one and get yet another, etc. That's how you're gonna have to do it :/

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mg45ne


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Didn't make it. I think I will need atleast 1.43-1.45 to get it. Changed settings of pll to extreme and my vcore to 1.37v. It goes up to 1.42v on cpuz with 81C maximum. Still didnt make it. I lowered my clock to 4.9ghz and will try to get it stable.
> Current settings and clock:
> PLL: ultra high
> Ratio :49
> Vcore : 1.34
> 1.35v on cpuz. passed everything and now on full stability test again. 65-70C temps and maximum temp of 70C on realtemp.


Hey, look at the bright side. 4.9GHz is like 5.2GHz 2500K with less power consumption. That's how great IB can be.


----------



## FishCommander

Captured the temps right after I ran Cinebench. Currently using a cheap ($25) Xigmatech heat sink and single fan.


----------



## 13thmonkey

I've managed to get an overclock (only minor) and have found an odd behaviour.

If I do not run realtemp my overclock 'sticks' i.e. I set x40 and I get x40.
The moment that I run realtemp the overclock is removed, i.e. I set x40 , I had x40 I run realtemp and then I get x34.

Anyone experience anything similar

And Anyone with an Asus Z77 able to see fan speeds in speedfan?

3570K 4.3Ghz, (100x43)
102-107Gflops in IBT, stable at standard for 10 runs.
Temps 60/70/70/60

Voltage no-idea, 1.1V according to OCCT (1.045V according to asus software), CPU-Z and Core temp wouldn't update quickly enough.


----------



## chuckycheeze

Anybody getting overclock results with the Biostar XE3 or XE4? Leaning towards the XE3 right now and just wondering how they're overclocking with Ivy.


----------



## thrgk

Why when i did linx for 25 times, came back, my computer was on, but when i turned on the monitor it like wouldnt come back, like asleep but not? Didnt bsod or anything? maybe thats cause of my 7970? I have 1.3v for 4.7ghz.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Why when i did linx for 25 times, came back, my computer was on, but when i turned on the monitor it like wouldnt come back, like asleep but not? Didnt bsod or anything? maybe thats cause of my 7970? I have 1.3v for 4.7ghz.


Sounds like an error, just because there's no BSOD doesn't mean it didn't crash. If it turned the monitor off while stressing it's possible that it locked up like that and wasn't responding.


----------



## Darth Oscar

At work so don't have it here but here is my cpuz from last night. 4 hours P95 large FTT s 77c Max.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354674

Dropped it back down to 4.5 GHz for now


----------



## D3FiANC3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimReaperhdi*
> 
> Quick idle load screenie in my TJ08 case
> Corsair H80
> 3770K @ 4500Mhz


90C max


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> At work so don't have it here but here is my cpuz from last night. 4 hours large 77c Max.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2354674
> Dropped it back down to 4.5 GHz for now


are you IBT or P95 stable at that clock/voltage? whats your batch number?


----------



## 13thmonkey

I'm happy with a 3570K 4.3Ghz at -0.02 Offset (previous attempt was in software, this is now in BIOS), 1.045V according to asus. Temps peaking at 70 (my personal limit) on standard IBT, 64ish on prime (although only a 20min run). And running at 55ish when playing BF3. All on air, fairly loud on ibt, quieter on prime and quieter than old setup on BF3.

Much much smoother than my old Q9550, and running at about 60% load vs 95-100%.

Just a shame I can't get my normal tools (speedfan in particular) to work properly (intermittent recognition of the winbond chip at the moment), but that'll come with a maturing platform I expect.

If someone can let me know how to determine batch etc. then I'll let you know .


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm happy with a 3570K 4.3Ghz at -0.02 Offset (previous attempt was in software, this is now in BIOS), 1.045V according to asus. Temps peaking at 70 (my personal limit) on standard IBT, 64ish on prime (although only a 20min run). And running at 55ish when playing BF3. All on air, fairly loud on ibt, quieter on prime and quieter than old setup on BF3.
> Much much smoother than my old Q9550, and running at about 60% load vs 95-100%.
> Just a shame I can't get my normal tools (speedfan in particular) to work properly (intermittent recognition of the winbond chip at the moment), but that'll come with a maturing platform I expect.
> If someone can let me know how to determine batch etc. then I'll let you know .


The batch number is printed on your CPU box


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> are you IBT or P95 stable at that clock/voltage? whats your batch number?


P95 and honestly I just got it done last night and had to work early today once I get off I will post more. And play more, going for 5 GHz on water.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> The batch number is printed on your CPU box


OEM, not retail so no box.


----------



## staryoshi

I love my 3770K. 4.2Ghz @ 1.1v for now (First setting I've tried), will tweak it soon and try for 1.05v or so. I haven't pushed the memory yet, either. (Samsung Wonder Ram)

Folding @ 23C ambient


----------



## BearKSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Your chip might just need more than 1.28v in the BIOS or 1.25v actual for that clock to be stable. Mine is stable around 4.4GHz 1.17v and 4.6GHz 1.3v but every chip is different. Honestly we don't really know the highest safe voltage yet on Ivy Bridge since they are so new. I haven't gone above 1.3v in the BIOS yet but that's just me. By the way, welcome to OCN, BearKSB, it's a pleasure to have you here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also welcome to Intel overclocking. I came from an AMD socket AM3 system myself, I was running a X6 1055T before, so I'm learning too.


Thanks!! So does CPU-Z report the true voltage for the Windows OS vs the 1.28 in the BIOS that I set it to?

Also to add to this thread, Batch number is 3209C030 - Made in Costa Rica

Purchased from Tigerdirect after voiding my order with Newegg for the $209-$20 rebate.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> OEM, not retail so no box.


The batch number is also located on the CPU itself at the very bottom. For example my batch number is 3209B767:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> Thanks!! So does CPU-Z report the true voltage for the Windows OS vs the 1.28 in the BIOS that I set it to?
> Also to add to this thread, Batch number is 3209C030 - Made in Costa Rica
> Purchased from Tigerdirect after voiding my order with Newegg for the $209-$20 rebate.


CPU-Z is usually pretty accurate in reporting the correct volts the CPU is getting but you can try to confirm this with other programs such as SpeedFan and HWMonitor.


----------



## IronWill1991

What do the batch numbers mean? Why is it important?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What do the batch numbers mean? Why is it important?


CPUs from the same batch should perform similarly.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> CPUs from the same batch should perform similarly.


By similarly, you mean the highest max overclock is similar within the batch? My batch is 3211B570.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> The batch number is also located on the CPU itself at the very bottom. For example my batch number is 3209B767:


I'll dig it out if I reseat, probably not going to though.

Anyone any thoughts on the issue of realtemp preventing turbo?
Doh, just found 'disable turbo' it wasn't until i wrote that that I consider that was the behaviour, I was thinking of it in terms of re-asserting the 34 multi.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> By similarly, you mean the highest max overclock is similar within the batch? My batch is 3211B570.


Yes, that's the idea.


----------



## adamski07

I got no luck for 5Ghz so for now I am targeting 4.9Ghz.

Config:
Ratio:49
Vcore : 1.35v

I passed IBT, small, and large FFT on p95. Running blend for 2 hrs now and hitting 83C as maximum temp. Temps are playing at 70s with pretty high ambient.


----------



## exploiteddna

hey guys, after some preliminary tests, I wanted to give you all some updates that may help.

by underclocking my iGPU speed, ive been able to achieve the same CPU overclocks, but with around .05V less (i.e. 1.250V versus 1.300V). As such, my temps are drastically improved. Im currently running 4.7GHz @ 1.25V with max temps of ~75c. I will update more as the day goes on and I do more thorough testing!

For now, you may want to look into tweaking these settings and see what kind of results you can get!

Good luck and bye for now


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys, after some preliminary tests, I wanted to give you all some updates that may help.
> by underclocking my iGPU speed, ive been able to achieve the same CPU overclocks, but with around .05V less (i.e. 1.250V versus 1.300V). As such, my temps are drastically improved. Im currently running 4.7GHz @ 1.25V with max temps of ~75c. I will update more as the day goes on and I do more thorough testing!
> For now, you may want to look into tweaking these settings and see what kind of results you can get!
> Good luck and bye for now


So if that works I can drop mine .05 and have 4.8 @ 1.20v








Ok I will have to try that after work


----------



## aar0nsky

My 3570k is alittle hotter and needs alittle more voltage do reach the same speeds as the 3770k in the ivy bridge overclock guide located here

I am at 4.6Ghz and 1.320 Volts. I am running fixed voltage and speed. I currently idle at 38-44 Celsius.(Water Cooled)
I could probably go higher and I will once I get some time to do more thorough testing but I do not want to go too high since I do not understand some values. For example the primary plane current limit and secondary plane current limit. Not sure what these should be set too or how they affect things but theyre still set at auto for me.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys, after some preliminary tests, I wanted to give you all some updates that may help.
> by underclocking my iGPU speed, ive been able to achieve the same CPU overclocks, but with around .05V less (i.e. 1.250V versus 1.300V). As such, my temps are drastically improved. Im currently running 4.7GHz @ 1.25V with max temps of ~75c. I will update more as the day goes on and I do more thorough testing!
> For now, you may want to look into tweaking these settings and see what kind of results you can get!
> Good luck and bye for now


I was starting to wonder about that, but would that reduce the quicksync performance, or is that seperate to the igpu? if it is I might just turn it off. Thinking about this further I might create a profile for quicksync transcoding that has a slower cpu speed, and then for 'normal' use I slow the igpu down.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys, after some preliminary tests, I wanted to give you all some updates that may help.
> by underclocking my iGPU speed, ive been able to achieve the same CPU overclocks, but with around .05V less (i.e. 1.250V versus 1.300V). As such, my temps are drastically improved. Im currently running 4.7GHz @ 1.25V with max temps of ~75c. I will update more as the day goes on and I do more thorough testing!
> For now, you may want to look into tweaking these settings and see what kind of results you can get!
> Good luck and bye for now


Pm sent, i was wondering i put my igpu frequency at 1500mhz, not sure what default is, and left voltage alone, maybe even disable igpu? would that help more? let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I was starting to wonder about that, but would that reduce the quicksync performance, or is that seperate to the igpu? if it is I might just turn it off. Thinking about this further I might create a profile for quicksync transcoding that has a slower cpu speed, and then for 'normal' use I slow the igpu down.


dont know about all that, but curious to see what you find out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Pm sent, i was wondering i put my igpu frequency at 1500mhz, not sure what default is, and left voltage alone, maybe even disable igpu? would that help more? let me know.
> Thanks!


i did not change the iGPU voltage, i merely lowered the iGPU clock by ~150MHz. However, I may lower the voltage later on after i stabilize my max CPU clock to see if it helps temps even more


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> dont know about all that, but curious to see what you find out
> i did not change the iGPU voltage, i merely lowered the iGPU clock by ~150MHz. However, I may lower the voltage later on after i stabilize my max CPU clock to see if it helps temps even more


what is ur frequency at? mine only lets me do Auto or do shift + + and make it go up by 50mhz each time. atm its at 1500mhz frequencies.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what is ur frequency at? mine only lets me do Auto or do shift + + and make it go up by 50mhz each time. atm its at 1500mhz frequencies.


my bios defaults my iGPU freq to 1150MHz. I have it downclocked to 1000MHz


----------



## SonDa5

After further tweaking I'm blown away by IB 3570k.

4.5GHZ 1.17V

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355447










SB can't touch this!


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> After further tweaking I'm blown away by IB 3570k.
> 4.5GHZ 1.17V
> 
> SB can't touch this!


Did you run any other test? set IBT to Maximum or Very High, not on Standard. Also, you could try p95 blend for full stability test. Try to run it for 6-12 hrs.

And maxing at 77C with liquid cooling at that vcore? Where do u live? That's pretty high temp. I'm stabilizing 4.9 with 1.35v and getting 83C max.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Did you run any other test? set IBT to Maximum or Very High, not on Standard. Also, you could try p95 blend for full stability test. Try to run it for 6-12 hrs.
> And maxing at 77C with liquid cooling at that vcore? Where do u live? That's pretty high temp. I'm stabilizing 4.9 with 1.35v and getting 83C max.


Ambient temp 25C.

It's not high for IB. It's great for IB when running Intel Burn Test.

It's stable. Prime95 temps would be about 10C cooler.

I'm happy.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> my bios defaults my iGPU freq to 1150MHz. I have it downclocked to 1000MHz


how did u down clock it? what buttons did ya push? shift plus negative or something? also for stability testing what is best to use? are any even made for ivy yet?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> After further tweaking I'm blown away by IB 3570k.
> 4.5GHZ 1.17V
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355447
> SB can't touch this!


I had stable IBT, but then failed on prime so added another 0.005 all it seemed to be ok.


----------



## purdueman

Sitting at about 7 hours stable on prime95 with my 3570k in my new itx build.

Batch# 3209C030
4.5ghz @ 1.224v
Max temp 86c

Fairly impressed so far as its the hottest day so far this year here.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how did u down clock it? what buttons did ya push? shift plus negative or something? also for stability testing what is best to use? are any even made for ivy yet?


Just use IBT or p95. The stress testing tools have barely changed in years, they won't until the concept of a CPU changes drastically too.


----------



## Murlocke

Does anyone know how to set a shut down temp on Z77 boards? My P8Z77-V Deluxe doesn't seem to have it in BIOS. I had my processor spike to 105C during IBT and throttled but the computer doesn't seem to even care. What happens if our pump dies and the processor just sits at ~105C throttling itself until we notice? Got to be a shutdown temp somewhere?

Also anyone else notice that if you run your processor at ~95C for a few hours, your loop is still pretty cold? The processor really has problems getting that heat out of the cores. It's not putting off much heat, but dang to those temps spike for the cores.

I've also been reading that the maximum intel recommended temp of this processor is 99C, and the TJ Max (throttle point) is 105C. So it seems overclocking to <99C during P95 won't hurt the processor, even if you run if for half a day, because it will only get that hot during lower FFT tests (like 8k). I would still make sure game temps are at <75C though. Still feels very strange to me running a processor in the mid 90s for a few hours.. just doesn't seem healthy. My core 0, 2, 3 all stay at 85-89, but core 1 loves to spike up to ~95.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Does anyone know how to set a shut down temp on Z77 boards? My P8Z77-V Deluxe doesn't seem to have it in BIOS. I had my processor spike to 105C during IBT and throttled but the computer doesn't seem to even care. What happens if our pump dies and the processor just sits at ~105C throttling itself until we notice? Got to be a shutdown temp somewhere?
> Also anyone else notice that if you run your processor at ~95C for a few hours, your loop is still pretty cold? The processor really has problems getting that heat out of the cores. It's not putting off much heat, but dang to those temps spike for the cores.


Core Temp program might have that option.


----------



## matada

Count me in, my i5-3550 shipped yesterday, will be here Monday. Complete build, and first desktop in 2 years. I'm excited!

Edit: Why doesn't my rig show? I filled most of it out.


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> are you IBT or P95 stable at that clock/voltage? whats your batch number?


L211B477 made in Malaysia


----------



## Psyco Flipside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys, after some preliminary tests, I wanted to give you all some updates that may help.
> by underclocking my iGPU speed, ive been able to achieve the same CPU overclocks, but with around .05V less (i.e. 1.250V versus 1.300V). As such, my temps are drastically improved. Im currently running 4.7GHz @ 1.25V with max temps of ~75c. I will update more as the day goes on and I do more thorough testing!
> For now, you may want to look into tweaking these settings and see what kind of results you can get!
> Good luck and bye for now


Nice to know








Have you tried disabling the iGPU? I'm looking forward to seeing results!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> After further tweaking I'm blown away by IB 3570k.
> 4.5GHZ 1.17V
> 
> SB can't touch this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you run any other test? set IBT to Maximum or Very High, not on Standard. Also, you could try p95 blend for full stability test. Try to run it for 6-12 hrs.
> 
> And maxing at 77C with liquid cooling at that vcore? Where do u live? That's pretty high temp. I'm stabilizing 4.9 with 1.35v and getting 83C max.
Click to expand...

Adam: You have an unbelievably good IB. Your results don't mirror the whole








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Does anyone know how to set a shut down temp on Z77 boards? My P8Z77-V Deluxe doesn't seem to have it in BIOS. I had my processor spike to 105C during IBT and throttled but the computer doesn't seem to even care. What happens if our pump dies and the processor just sits at ~105C throttling itself until we notice? Got to be a shutdown temp somewhere?
> 
> Also anyone else notice that if you run your processor at ~95C for a few hours, your loop is still pretty cold? The processor really has problems getting that heat out of the cores. It's not putting off much heat, but dang to those temps spike for the cores.
> 
> I've also been reading that the maximum intel recommended temp of this processor is 99C, and the TJ Max (throttle point) is 105C. So it seems overclocking to <99C during P95 won't hurt the processor, even if you run if for half a day, because it will only get that hot during lower FFT tests (like 8k). I would still make sure game temps are at <75C though. Still feels very strange to me running a processor in the mid 90s for a few hours.. just doesn't seem healthy. My core 0, 2, 3 all stay at 85-89, but core 1 loves to spike up to ~95.


My Core 1 is hot too... right now... 4.6ghz... core 0 will be around 60-63C, core 1 will spike for a second to 75 or so and then fall back to 70, the other two cores are 66-69C. Prime blend... gonna continue tweaking.

I'm going to have to dig through the BIOS for iGPU volts/clock settings and see what I can play with. I'll downclock the crap out of that if that lets me drop my vcore a bit. Might add a lot of headroom to this CPU. I'll also do the same as another user, if this works, i'll make an encoding profile for video. I don't encode video really, but wanted to start getting into streaming/youtubing as I got the oomph for it now. That means I can game and capture at high clocks, and then encode overnight with nice low clocks and iGPU.


----------



## Murlocke

Well I just got a rounding error at 4.7Ghz @ 1.285v, and I was already pushing 96C in P95 during the 8k FFT test (85C for the majority of FFT tests). I went down to 4.6GHz @ 1.22v and now I am able to run IBT with 82C max temps.. at 1.285v it was 96C in seconds. My batch sucks it seems, I think i'm going to stick to 4.6GHz. It's a difference of 20C for 100MHz, which won't be noticeable in games.

4.6Ghz was my "worse case" expectation, so i'm not too happy about it. Water is useless on these processors, it all depends on your Batch #. I could go grab a D14 and probably get the same temps.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Well I just got a rounding error at 4.7Ghz @ 1.285v, and I was already pushing 96C in P95 during the 8k FFT test (85C for the majority of FFT tests). I went down to 4.6GHz @ 1.22v and now I am able to run IBT with 82C max temps.. at 1.285v it was 96C in seconds. My batch sucks it seems, I think i'm going to stick to 4.6GHz. It's a difference of 20C for 100MHz, which won't be noticeable in games.
> 4.6Ghz was my "worse case" expectation, so i'm not too happy about it. Water is useless on these processors, it all depends on your Batch #. I could go grab a D14 and probably get the same temps.


What it is your batch?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> What it is your batch?


L204B321. Same as michaelrw I believe. I passed 3 Maximum IBT tests at 4.6Ghz 1.22v, so i'm testing again at 1.2. So far so good. Temps are now below 80C. It seems like my choices are 4.7GHz with 96+ temps, or 4.6Ghz with <80C temps. All because of .06v.

If I disabled HT, I could probably get 4.8GHz.. but I bought the 3770k for a reason.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Adam: You have an unbelievably good IB. Your results don't mirror the whole


Thanks! After 5 hrs of p95 blend, I have to stop it with to try different config. At least, I got a good config now for 4.9Ghz clock with 1.35v and maxing 83C. I am running IBT now(7 out of 10): Maximum. With different settings and same vcore, I get maximum temp of 72C.







If I manage to pass this, I will run full stability test of p95. Will do small and large FFT first before going to blend.


----------



## Eggy88

As many know i've got a few of them. ATM only a 3770K and a 3570K, but i tested another 3770K as well.

My results with them was all pretty bad.

Both the 3770K's needed ~ 1.35v for 4.5Ghz the 3570K was about the same.

On LN2 they did much better. One of the 3770K's ran 6360Mhz 2c/2t and 6260Mhz 4c/8t (superPi en Pifast stable)
The second was ~100Mhz slower on both 2c/2t and 4c/4t

The 3570K was around 5.8Ghz or something like that, but never bother to test if much.

Most of the results are in some way posted here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1242313/more-ivy-bridge-benchmarks-sandybridge-comparison-3770k-vs-2600k-performance-temps-etc-couple-of-ln2-scores-are-up


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks! After 5 hrs of p95 blend, I have to stop it with to try different config. At least, I got a good config now for 4.9Ghz clock with 1.35v and maxing 83C. I am running IBT now(7 out of 10): Maximum. With different settings and same vcore, I get maximum temp of 72C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I manage to pass this, I will run full stability test of p95. Will do small and large FFT first before going to blend.


You make me want to disable my HT and try for 4.9GHz.









4.6GHz HT, 4.9GHz no HT? I guess neither will have a difference in games, lol.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Thanks! After 5 hrs of p95 blend, I have to stop it with to try different config. At least, I got a good config now for 4.9Ghz clock with 1.35v and maxing 83C. I am running IBT now(7 out of 10): Maximum. With different settings and same vcore, I get maximum temp of 72C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I manage to pass this, I will run full stability test of p95. Will do small and large FFT first before going to blend.
> 
> 
> 
> You make me want to disable my HT and try for 4.9GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.6GHz HT, 4.9GHz no HT? I guess neither will have a difference in games, lol.
Click to expand...

That's why I was recommending setting up a profile... disable HT for your gaming sessions, enable HT when you're doing encoding, folding, whatevs. You could be cruising along at 4.8GHz with 4c/4t for games with nice chilly gaming temps. 4c/8t @ 4.6GHz for the heavy workload stuff you need to do.


----------



## slice259

I was looking into getting a complete XSPC Raystorm setup, but after a lot reading it appears an H100 will allow for very similar results. It seems its all in the luck of the chip, good or bad. Such is life in the silicon lottery.


----------



## opt33

My 3770K HT on, 2 hours of prime small ffts so far, 4.5ghz 1.188vcore on water 360+280 rad, 25C ambient, 28C water temps. 24/7 probably going to be in 4.7-4.8 1.3vcore range.

5ghz is too hot though for prime small ffts, prime blend in 90's in minutes.

http://www.freeimagehosting.net/tt3q9


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Finally just got my 3700k running. First impression, NICE. For how many times I saw about the temps on these, I was worried. But at stock it idles lower than my stock 2700k did, and after 10min prime blend, it was about the same as my 2700k was, but my chiller was only running at 38% duty cycle compared to 41% with the 2700k.. Now hopefully it will be just as nice around 5.0







.

10min Prime Blend


----------



## Jpope

I have a pile of parts and have been waiting for results. I think the 3770k would be overkill and I am going to order he 3570k, which is all I need for completion. The question I have for you guys is, I got a p67 Sabertooth for a sweet deal, can I plug this chip in and then update the bios or will I need an older 1155 chip to update the bios before installing the Ivy chip?


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Youll have to have a older chip to upgrade the Bios first.


----------



## matada

I hope to god my Biostar TZ77B has the latest bios or I'm screwed.


----------



## purdueman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> I hope to god my Biostar TZ77B has the latest bios or I'm screwed.


You should be fine. All Z77 boards should have native Ivy Bridge support


----------



## Murlocke

Here's my final overclock on my 3770k. 4.6Ghz (HT Enabled) with 1.21v in BIOs:









Batch #L204B321 with a RX360 Radiator, XSPC Raystorm CPU Block, and a MCP655 Pump dedicated to the processor. Cooling obviously means almost nothing on this processor beyond a D14 or a H100, it all depends on when your batch starts to see extreme temps and the voltage for that varies on each processor. For mine, it's around 1.25v. Anything after that and my temps skyrocket about 20C, regardless of cooling. You really want to keep it under 90C during IBT, and at 4.6GHz with 1.21v I spike into 87C every now and then (it's much lower during Prime95). I require about 1.29v for 4.7GHz, and 1.34v for 4.8GHz, both result in the processor not being able to get the heat out fast enough, so you see 95C+ during P95, IBT, etc unless you are on LN2.

Overall, was expecting 4.7-4.8GHz, but this is still a lot faster than my i7 920 that it replaced. I feel I could easily disable HT and get 4.8GHz, however 200mhz is not going to make a difference in games.









Example of the voltage wall:
Prime95 Blend, 30 minutes, 4.6GHz 1.21v, 74C
Prime95 Blend, 30 minutes, 4.7GHz 1.29v, 96C


----------



## malikq86

Why are so many of you guys buying 3770K? Do you need the Hyper-threading (graphic design, video editing)? If not...I don't see a point - save $100 and get the 3570k. Please enlighten me.

Also anyone know the max OC on stock voltage for 3570k? or the highest safe increase in volt/clock speed?

I haven't OC'ed in 5 years....Q6600 was a beast.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I am getting 3770k cause its binned better, I wont even be using HT at all, I have no use for it.


----------



## Jamar16

testing my i5 3570K now

4.4GHZ @ Stock Volts 1.160v

I have my H100 set on Medium fan speed which is fairly quiet.


----------



## malikq86

^ Awesome Thanks! Let me know how high you get with stock voltage...I've never liked increasing cpu volts. But I might if it's truly worth the performance..

EDIT: Just read 4.4 ghz is probably the highest you can go on stock volt. Also mentioned anything after 1.2 volts gets hot.


----------



## iishy

Does anyone have temps for the 3570k with a hyper 212? Seems like everyone here is water cooling. =[

I would like to see how Ivy Bridge does with the hyper 212.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Why are so many of you guys buying 3770K? Do you need the Hyper-threading (graphic design, video editing)? If not...I don't see a point - save $100 and get the 3570k. Please enlighten me.
> Also anyone know the max OC on stock voltage for 3570k? or the highest safe increase in volt/clock speed?
> I haven't OC'ed in 5 years....Q6600 was a beast.


My reasons:
1) HT is nice to have when you do use a program that supports it. There are other programs that support it that aren't graphics design and video editing.
2) 3570k will overclock 200-300MHz higher on average, which means less than a 1FPS gain in most games when you have a processor this fast.

So overall, it's good gains in programs that do support it.. and games still will perform noticeably the same.

You do not want to go over 1.35v on this processor, even if your temps stay in check, on some batches they will but they are golden batches. 1.35v should get you 4.8 to 4.9GHz. I would honestly not recommend going above 1.33v for 24/7 though.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Awesome Thanks! Let me know how high you get with stock voltage...I've never liked increasing cpu volts. But I might if it's truly worth the performance..


Will do, I am letting it run for 8-12 hours before i move up the frequency Would be nice if i can get to 4.6 without voltage increase


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Why are so many of you guys buying 3770K? Do you need the Hyper-threading (graphic design, video editing)? If not...I don't see a point - save $100 and get the 3570k. Please enlighten me.
> Also anyone know the max OC on stock voltage for 3570k? or the highest safe increase in volt/clock speed?
> I haven't OC'ed in 5 years....Q6600 was a beast.


[email protected] and planning for system longevity. If I had bought the 2600K last year instead of the 2500K, I wouldn't have upgraded









Also, my CPU does not like 4.5Ghz+. Going to see where I can get 4.4Ghz stable.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My reasons:
> 1) HT is nice to have when you do use a program that supports it. There are other programs that support it that aren't graphics design and video editing.
> 2) 3570k will overclock 200-300MHz higher on average, which means less than a 1FPS gain in most games when you have a processor this fast.
> So overall, it's a good gain in programs that do support it.. and games still will perform noticeably the same.
> You do not want to go over 1.35v on this processor, even if your temps stay in check, on some batches they will but they are golden batches. 1.35v should get you 4.8 to 4.9GHz. I would honestly not recommend going above 1.33v for 24/7 though.


^ good stuff. Thanks. I might try to get 4.4ghz on stock or..see how high I can go with 1.3 volts (depending on temps).

*What's the max temp I don't want to exceed on my 3570k?*


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My reasons:
> 1) HT is nice to have when you do use a program that supports it. There are other programs that support it that aren't graphics design and video editing.
> 2) 3570k will overclock 200-300MHz higher on average, which means less than a 1FPS gain in most games when you have a processor this fast.
> So overall, it's a good gain in programs that do support it.. and games still will perform noticeably the same.
> You do not want to go over 1.35v on this processor, even if your temps stay in check, on some batches they will but they are golden batches. 1.35v should get you 4.8 to 4.9GHz. I would honestly not recommend going above 1.33v for 24/7 though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> [email protected] and planning for system longevity. If I had bought the 2600K last year instead of the 2500K, I wouldn't have upgraded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my CPU does not like 4.5Ghz+. Going to see where I can get 4.4Ghz stable.


I was saying the same as well but decided ti get the 3570K instead and save myself some $ to put towards mother's day. If i do need it will sell what I have and move up..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ good stuff. Thanks. I might try to get 4.4ghz on stock or..see how high I can go with 1.3 volts (depending on temps).
> *What's the max temp I don't want to exceed on my 3570k?*


I wouldn't exceed 90C during stability testing, which will be a good 20C lower during actual gaming.

Keep in mind, Prime95's Large FFT and Blend tests start off really weak so you won't see max temps until it runs a 8k FFT. If you want to see max temps, do a custom 8k FFT length run or IBT.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I wouldn't exceed 90C during stability testing, which will be a good 20C lower during actual gaming.
> Keep in mind, Prime95's Large FFT and Blend tests start off really weak so you won't see max temps until it runs a 8k FFT. If you want to see max temps, do a custom 8k FFT length run or IBT.


Thanks - I will be working on OC'ing my 3570K this weekend. Good vital info to know.

Just hope I got a good batch number.


----------



## Murlocke

Oh wow! I just had something happen to me that i've never experienced personally, but I know others have. 20 passes on IBT Maximum stable, but computer restarted during Prime 95's Blend 8k FFTs. Look's like i'm going to have to bump up that 4.6GHz overclock to 1.22v. Still within acceptable temps though.

Good example on why you need to use more than one program.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I wouldn't exceed 90C during stability testing, which will be a good 20C lower during actual gaming.
> Keep in mind, Prime95's Large FFT and Blend tests start off really weak so you won't see max temps until it runs a 8k FFT. If you want to see max temps, do a custom 8k FFT length run or IBT.


What is you opinion on this so far?

2hrs so far


----------



## staryoshi

I don't know if I need to crank the voltage or what to take it past 4.4Ghz...(I've only tried up to 1.22 or so on the vcore), as temperatures are not a limiting factor yet (Under 60-68C @ 4.4Ghz 1.165v). That said, I'm happy in the 4.2-4.4Ghz range at a low voltage


----------



## malikq86

If I can get at least 4.4ghz on stock ill be happy. ^^


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> What is you opinion on this so far?
> 2hrs so far


You've passed 8k FFTs by that point, so your maximum temps are likely the hottest you are going to get unless your ambient changes. 76C still pretty cold for Ivy and gives you about 14C headroom if you want to get a max overclock. You should be able to get 4.7-4.9GHz out of it before reaching the voltage wall and 90C.

With my 3770k at 4.6GHz and 1.22v, i'm ~30 minutes into Prime95's blend (just completed 8k FFTs), my hottest core peaked at 86C. Considering my cooling cost ~$300 more than a H100, your doing well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I don't know if I need to crank the voltage or what to take it past 4.4Ghz...(I've only tried up to 1.22 or so on the vcore), as temperatures are not a limiting factor yet (Under 60-68C @ 4.4Ghz 1.165v). That said, I'm happy in the 4.2-4.4Ghz range at a low voltage


So 4.5GHz at 1.22v isn't stable? Hmm.. Even with HT i'm stable at 4.6GHz and 1.22v. I would change your CPU PLL to 1.5v. I've heard that the default of 1.8v (or whatever it is) can actually hurt more than help. 1.22v is also pretty low, maybe it's just not a very good batch. If your temps are fine, anything under 1.3v is very safe in my opinion.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I don't know if I need to crank the voltage or what to take it past 4.4Ghz...(I've only tried up to 1.22 or so on the vcore), as temperatures are not a limiting factor yet (Under 60-68C @ 4.4Ghz 1.165v). That said, I'm happy in the 4.2-4.4Ghz range at a low voltage


Wondering the same as well... gonna test 4.6 at stock and see if it pans out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You've passed 8k FFTs by that point, so your maximum temps are likely the hottest you are going to get unless your ambient changes. 76C still pretty cold for Ivy and gives you about 14C headroom if you want to get a max overclock. You should be able to get 4.7-4.9GHz out of it before reaching the voltage wall and 90C.
> With my 3770k at 4.6GHz and 1.22v, i'm ~30 minutes into Prime95's blend (just completed 8k FFTs), my hottest core peaked at 86C. Considering my cooling cost ~$300 more than a H100, your doing well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So 4.5GHz at 1.22v isn't stable? Hmm.. Even with HT i'm stable at 4.6GHz and 1.22v. I would change your CPU PLL to 1.5v. I've heard that the default of 1.8v (or whatever it is) can actually hurt more than help. 1.22v is also pretty low, maybe it's just not a very good batch. If your temps are fine, anything under 1.3v is very safe in my opinion.


Ok great thanks... well so far I am on stock voltage haven't touched anything but the cpu multiplier... H100 is on medium fan speeds in pull config... case fans are on low now... temps dropped to 65C now, Ok will lower the PLL to one 1.5 later when this test is done, will be moving to 4.6 if it passes 12hrs on stock volts.

I was definately expecting it to run a lot hotter than it is now... so I am happy with the H100.. maybe i got a golden chip... only time will tell


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> I was definately expecting it to run a lot hotter than it is now... so I am happy with the H100.. maybe i got a golden chip... only time will tell


They all run pretty cool until you hit that wierd voltage wall. Your temps will jump like 20C soon or later after a small voltage increase. The wall is different on each processor it seems, so you may get 4.6GHz, or you may get 4.9GHz.. really depends on where that wall is. Though I see most 3570ks getting 4.7-4.8GHz it seems.


----------



## staryoshi

So far I'm stable at 4.4Ghz 1.165v, so I think I'll leave it there. The only application that will benefit from going any higher is [email protected]







Speaking of which, time to find out if I'm [email protected] stable. (Which runs a good 5-10C cooler than small FFTs, too)


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> So far I'm stable at 4.4Ghz 1.165v, so I think I'll leave it there. The only application that will benefit from going any higher is [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, time to find out if I'm [email protected] stable. (Which runs a good 5-10C cooler than small FFTs, too)


4.4GHz on stock voltage? Maybe I can go up 4.2GHz on stock cooler until my proper cooler bracket arrive. Before Ivy, I have Phenom II x4 970 @4.2GHz.


----------



## bgineng

3770K just came in the mail today along with an h100!!! I'll be doing some overclocking this weekend to see what clocks I can get.

This is my first unlocked cpu, and I upgraded from an i3-2120, so I'm pretty excited.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


That's strange. I can boot up with 1.35v for 4.9Ghz, but it is not enough for stable clock. To pass IBT and large FTT I needed 1.37v. Im on full stability test now on 4.9Ghz and 1.37v. maxing at 77C.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> 4.4GHz on stock voltage? Maybe I can go up 4.2GHz on stock cooler until my proper cooler bracket arrive. Before Ivy, I have Phenom II x4 970 @4.2GHz.


Wasn't quite stable at 1.165. Trying 1.185 now. I wouldn't push the stock cooler much... only as far as you can go while under-volted.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hm, running into a strange issue with my 3770K. Right now stable at 1.35v for 4.85 GHz but if I try and bump it up to 4.9 GHz or more, Win 7 will boot up but fails to display the login screen no matter how much more voltage I give the CPU. Temps are pretty decent at these settings, low 60's in Prime95. Seems like the Windows 7 login screen is creating a wall for my CPU at the moment for some reason. System in sig, any thoughts?


I get the EXACT same thing at 5GHz. I'm stable at [email protected], however the CPU would not boot into desktop no matter how much voltage I set; Tho I did stop at 1.4v, since if I couldn't boot with 1.4v, chance of getting it stable at 5GHz is slim. I know PLL overvoltage can probably remove that wall, but its not worth it imo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I get the EXACT same thing at 5GHz. I'm stable at [email protected], however the CPU would not boot into desktop no matter how much voltage I set; Tho I did stop at 1.4v, since if I couldn't boot with 1.4v, chance of getting it stable at 5GHz is slim. I know PLL overvoltage can probably remove that wall, but its not worth it imo.


Hm interesting. I will give the PLL over voltage a try since my temps are pretty good.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Why are so many of you guys buying 3770K? Do you need the Hyper-threading (graphic design, video editing)? If not...I don't see a point - save $100 and get the 3570k. Please enlighten me.
> Also anyone know the max OC on stock voltage for 3570k? or the highest safe increase in volt/clock speed?
> I haven't OC'ed in 5 years....Q6600 was a beast.


It is currently the fastest Ivy Bridge chip and this being an enthusiast site of people who love computer hardware I can understand it. I actually almost did the same until I discovered Micro Center didn't offer the motherboard combo discount with the 3770K, I was willing to pay $100 more but not $150 more. So Micro Center saved me some big money in more ways than one.







Many I'm sure also get the 3770K because they can actually use the extra performance the 8 threads offer and plus it benchmarks like mad. As the 2500K before it, the 3570K is also the better price/performance buy for most people. The IPC and resulting single threaded performance on these things is insane.







Plus the 3570K is actually still slightly leading in the poll of what chip people own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iishy*
> 
> Does anyone have temps for the 3570k with a hyper 212? Seems like everyone here is water cooling. =[
> I would like to see how Ivy Bridge does with the hyper 212.


Yep, I'm rocking a Hyper 212+. Here are a few load shots with OCCT at 4.4GHz 1.17v and 4.6GHz 1.3v:




My temps can vary quite a bit since it can get pretty hot in my room during hours of stability testing (affecting ambient temps a great deal). In the first screen shot at 4.4GHz 1.17v after 10.5 hours of OCCT stressing, my cores ranged from 55C to 62C. Then the second screen shot at 4.6GHz 1.3v after 5.5 hours of OCCT, my cores ranged from 66C to 75C. Those are the real time values when the screen shot was take, you can see in the max value column where they peaked at during testing. Overall pretty decent temps for a cheap air cooler.

I definitely notice what others have said. Even after hours of OCCT the heatsink is still pretty cool to the touch. One of the biggest hurtles for Ivy Bridge is heat transfer.


----------



## Jinto

In da club!


----------



## Darth Oscar

Ok stressed for 8 hours (furmark and P95 blend at the same time) highest temp was 89c

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898


----------



## Sc00by22

Just bought a 3570k to go in my new rig(check my sig), can't wait for everything to arrive on Wednesday!


----------



## HSG502

Got this and a PSU today for a cheap $425 ($290 for the PSU) New Zealand Dollars BTW lol, and it is the lowest price around.





Batch L212B288 MALAY

Now to decide on a motherboard.

Gigabyte Z77X-UD3H or ASUS P8Z77 V Pro?


----------



## TheBenson

On an H100 you got 5Ghz stable for 8 hours without breaking 90C? Wow, that's nice chip.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBenson*
> 
> On an H100 you got 5Ghz stable for 8 hours without breaking 90C? Wow, that's nice chip.


Not just nice... best I've seen yet.


----------



## CallsignVega

Man, when my 3770K reaches 4.89 GHz it falls off a freaking cliff. At 4.88 GHz it is stable as a rock at 1.35v yet going up to 4.89 GHz, no matter where I put the vcore, pll, llc, or any voltage will get it to boot up into Windows. Very strange, I've never seen a CPU behave like this over decades of overclocking. It's like there is a clear-cut no-go line with this CPU.









Granted, 4.88 GHz running nice and cool at 1.35v isn't that bad, but I don't understand this limit.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man, when my 3770K reaches 4.89 GHz it falls off a freaking cliff. At 4.88 GHz it is stable as a rock at 1.35v yet going up to 4.89 GHz, no matter where I put the vcore, pll, llc, or any voltage will get it to boot up into Windows. Very strange, I've never seen a CPU behave like this over decades of overclocking. It's like there is a clear-cut no-go line with this CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, 4.88 GHz running nice and cool at 1.35v isn't that bad, but I don't understand this limit.


Almost sounds like you need a slow mode to get thought the windows boot. I don't know these CPU's well enough to tell you a voltage to try but I will in the next few weeks.
If your raising BCLK it could be RAM, HDD, or GPU as well.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> Ok stressed for 8 hours (furmark and P95 blend at the same time) highest temp was 89c
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2355898


Whats your Batch# and where did you buy it? If thats with HT on probably the best I have seen so far. Do want.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Whats your Batch# and where did you buy it? If thats with HT on probably the best I have seen so far. Do want.


Seconded, I want to know his batch. This is the first time I seen 5GHz stable so far.


----------



## combateng

Hey guys, need some help/advice here...i just got my 3770k yesterday, installed it and wont boot just keeps instantly restarting every few seconds ok. called MSI (mainboard) and they said likely bent pins since the ivy wont work as well as the 2500k would do same thing, sure enough bent pins, fixed them and got them straightened out and put ivy back in, still did EXACT same thing, put 2500k back in and, its running so i obviously fixed the pins.

just need advice on if it can be something else (already checked PSU and MEM) or if i just need to RMA the new sweetheart :[

by the way my board is MSI z68a-GD65 G3, they said it is compatible with ivy and thats not it, i have latest BIOS.


----------



## IronWill1991

Did anybody take advantage of brand new Intel Rapid Start Technology? It comes with Z77 chipsets.


----------



## thrgk

Can you Ivy guys look at my thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1252614/weird-cpu-error-in-event-viewer-with-ivy#post_17151207 and see if you have any insight on the issue? could someone also with ivy see if they have the same errors in event viewer? I am doing a memtest now, but it seems like a cpu issue? Maybe everyone with ivy has the issue?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Example of the voltage wall:
> Prime95 Blend, 30 minutes, 4.6GHz 1.21v, 74C
> Prime95 Blend, 30 minutes, 4.7GHz 1.29v, 96C


Yeah I'm running into a voltage/overclock wall.
I can stabilize 4.7 @ 1.255v, 4.8 needs around 1.315, and 4.9 locks up at windows login @ up to 1.45v. Shouldn't need a 0.2v increase to move from 4.7 to 4.9.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Ok great thanks... well so far I am on stock voltage haven't touched anything but the cpu multiplier... temps dropped to 65C now, Ok will lower the PLL to one 1.5 later when this test is done, will be moving to 4.6 if it passes 12hrs on stock volts.


Chances are you're not using "stock" volts. If you leave voltage set to auto (default), your MB will automatically increase your vcore for you as you increase your multiplier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> I was definately expecting it to run a lot hotter than it is now...maybe i got a golden chip... only time will tell


If you're running your chip in the range less than 1.3 most, if not all, will not run hot.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?mf12je


----------



## Stonejaw

Hey guys I am new to overclocking and to the forums.

This is my first ever Intel build, I have owned and AMD Thunderbird / Athlon 64 3500+ / Phenom X3 but owned them all due to price points except for the 3500+ as it rocked back in the day lol. Anyways Im loving the i7. My system specs are listed below in my sig.

I have been toying around with overclocking and got my system to 4.6Ghz with a 1.19Vcore.

Now as you can see I am wondering what the massive difference in max core temps I am getting, notice how core 2 & 3 are about 13C higher than core 1 & 4 at max. What is causing this? Is this normal? Could my heatsink not be mounted properly?

I am also wondering about CPU PLL voltage? I currently have it set at Auto but have heard if you lower the voltage it can help temps? What would be a recommended amount to lower the PLL by?

Any suggestions would be great thanks guys!


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Whats your Batch# and where did you buy it? If thats with HT on probably the best I have seen so far. Do want.


batch # L211B477 bought on Newegg on Sunday after I bent the pins on my 1100T. I had that at 4.5 GHz I believe. I have since dropped my clock back to 4.8 GHz as I have to make this build last me a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Seconded, I want to know his batch. This is the first time I seen 5GHz stable so far.


batch # L211B477 bought on Newegg.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Thats the 2nd week 11 I have seen hit 5Ghz. Is it usual for week to be significant?


----------



## FiShBuRn

Here it is:











Will install later with my new mobo to Z77V-PRO and then OCit a bit


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonejaw*
> 
> Hey guys I am new to overclocking and to the forums.
> This is my first ever Intel build, I have owned and AMD Thunderbird / Athlon 64 3500+ / Phenom X3 but owned them all due to price points except for the 3500+ as it rocked back in the day lol. Anyways Im loving the i7. My system specs are listed below in my sig.
> I have been toying around with overclocking and got my system to 4.6Ghz with a 1.19Vcore.
> Now as you can see I am wondering what the massive difference in max core temps I am getting, notice how core 2 & 3 are about 13C higher than core 1 & 4 at max. What is causing this? Is this normal? Could my heatsink not be mounted properly?
> I am also wondering about CPU PLL voltage? I currently have it set at Auto but have heard if you lower the voltage it can help temps? What would be a recommended amount to lower the PLL by?
> Any suggestions would be great thanks guys!


Got exactly the same thing: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251272/3770k-temp-question

I've reseated the cooler and I'm confident that the mount and TIM application is as good as it can be. No change. Glad I'm not the only one









I have the same mobo as you - maybe its connected?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> Got exactly the same thing: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251272/3770k-temp-question
> I've reseated the cooler and I'm confident that the mount and TIM application is as good as it can be. No change. Glad I'm not the only one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same mobo as you - maybe its connected?


2 of my cores run hotter than the others as well. It may just be a side of them using thermal paste instead of solder on the chips.


----------



## adamski07

So far this is the best I can get from this chip. Maximum:IBT and p95 blend for 12 hrs. 4.9Ghz with 1.37v along with maximum temp of 82C. I really want to hit 5Ghz, but I think that's not gonna happen for 24/7 operation.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Man, when my 3770K reaches 4.89 GHz it falls off a freaking cliff. At 4.88 GHz it is stable as a rock at 1.35v yet going up to 4.89 GHz, no matter where I put the vcore, pll, llc, or any voltage will get it to boot up into Windows. Very strange, I've never seen a CPU behave like this over decades of overclocking. It's like there is a clear-cut no-go line with this CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, 4.88 GHz running nice and cool at 1.35v isn't that bad, but I don't understand this limit.


Bro, you have no right to complain about 4.88GHz. I have a $400 watercooling loop dedicated to my processor only and anything above 1.25v on my processor = 95+ C temps. 1.23v = 85C. The tubes don't even get warm, like someone else stated on here, the issue is the processor isn't getting rid of the heat fast enough and there's nothing the loop can do about it. I've reseated it a dozen times, and thermal paste application was great each time.

Max I can go is 4.6GHz, and that's still 85C during IBT. I would of loved even 4.7GHz, but seeing people complain on here about 4.88GHz is depressing. You are getting results above most. All 3 of your 680s also overclocked better than mine.

With such an expensive loop, sitting here with 4.6GHz makes me feel like a noob. Feel free to give me some pointers if you feel this is user error, but I believe I got another dud processor, just like my i7 920, and just like my Q6600 before that. I wish I could get an "average" batch just once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Yeah I'm running into a voltage/overclock wall.
> I can stabilize 4.7 @ 1.255v, 4.8 needs around 1.315, and 4.9 locks up at windows login @ up to 1.45v. Shouldn't need a 0.2v increase to move from 4.7 to 4.9.


What are your temps looking like, since your batch is the same as mine? Are you seeing some massive temps after 1.25v or so?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> batch # L211B477 bought on Newegg on Sunday after I bent the pins on my 1100T. I had that at 4.5 GHz I believe. I have since dropped my clock back to 4.8 GHz as I have to make this build last me a bit.
> batch # L211B477 bought on Newegg.


i might run to microcenter and see if I can exchange mine for your batch number....i haven't opened it yet.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stonejaw*
> 
> Hey guys I am new to overclocking and to the forums.
> This is my first ever Intel build, I have owned and AMD Thunderbird / Athlon 64 3500+ / Phenom X3 but owned them all due to price points except for the 3500+ as it rocked back in the day lol. Anyways Im loving the i7. My system specs are listed below in my sig.
> I have been toying around with overclocking and got my system to 4.6Ghz with a 1.19Vcore.
> Now as you can see I am wondering what the massive difference in max core temps I am getting, notice how core 2 & 3 are about 13C higher than core 1 & 4 at max. What is causing this? Is this normal? Could my heatsink not be mounted properly?
> I am also wondering about CPU PLL voltage? I currently have it set at Auto but have heard if you lower the voltage it can help temps? What would be a recommended amount to lower the PLL by?
> Any suggestions would be great thanks guys!


4.6GHz at 1.19V? Did you pass at least 10 runs of IBT and few hours of prime95? It's normal to have cores hotter than others. A lot of us here get that. I don't know much about CPU PLL.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> i might run to microcenter and see if I can exchange mine for your batch number....i haven't opened it yet.


Can you get one for me too if they have it, they wont ship.


----------



## thrgk

has anyone seen this error in event viewer? really worried, can someone please see if they know what it is? seems to only happen in Tera online so far, didnt occur during linx testing.








overclocked to 4.7 @ 1.28 llc extreme


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> has anyone seen this error in event viewer? really worried, can someone please see if they know what it is? seems to only happen in Tera online so far, didnt occur during linx testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked to 4.7 @ 1.28 llc extreme


4.7GHz @ 1.28 was not stable for me for extended periods. I had to go 1.29v, and my temps were too hot to fully test but I feel it would of been stable.

Here I am at 4.6GHz @ 1.23v... Not happy with my batch at all.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Did anybody take advantage of brand new Intel Rapid Start Technology? It comes with Z77 chipsets.


It's brilliant. I'll have a different board in use tonight, but on the ASUS P8Z77-V Pro and 3570K it was like SSD speed on my WD Caviar. There is was NO post---just a beep then 2 or 3 seconds of blank screen, then Windows splash screen.

I'll time it this time, but so far it's like this: the Windows load animation completes, does one "pulse" cycle and I get a logon screen. Logon time is still the same.

edit:
I should have googled that, csuse it's for SSD's. It was enabled on my ASUS but on this Gigabyte it is greyed out.. so that is when I checked to see about it.









But something about the booting on Z77 is definitely improved. There is almost zero POST time and a full Windows loading reminds me of a brand new OS install.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 4.7GHz @ 1.28 was not stable for me for extended periods. I had to go 1.29v, and my temps were too hot to fully test but I feel it would of been stable.
> Here I am at 4.6GHz @ 1.23v... Not happy with my batch at all.


what does the error mean tho? need mroe vcore, bad ram? etc?
z68 boards just suck with ivy?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what does the error mean tho? need mroe vcore, bad ram? etc?
> z68 boards just suck with ivy?


I'm really not sure. Ivy should not need any other voltage adjust but 1.5v on PLL, and 1.5v on RAM.

So my guess is more vcore. Set it to 1.29, or 1.3v and see if it goes away.


----------



## thrgk

wait, ivy requires 1.5 pll? i am at 1.7 like i was on sb


----------



## Darco19

Just ordered my i7-3770k, I really hope the temps aren't going to be too bad with my H100 + 2x Cougar Vortex fans. I'm aiming at least 4.6Ghz on it.

I didn't get a Z77 mobo cps' Gigabyte said they're releasing a UEFI BIOS for most of their Z68 boards very soon







Can't wait for both things!


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> wait, ivy requires 1.5 pll? i am at 1.7 like i was on sb


My IB's are both pretty lame and don't go real high anyway, but they can both run on as little as 1.40v the same as 1.80v. There is a slight temp drop on air---I'm estimating 2 to 3C based on ~30mins Prime.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> wait, ivy requires 1.5 pll? i am at 1.7 like i was on sb


You only need 1.5v, default is 1.8v though.

Set it to 1.5v and lower your temps some.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You only need 1.5v, default is 1.8v though.
> Set it to 1.5v and lower your temps some.


Providing you are still stable at that low of a pll I know I am not







right now doing 4.8 @1.365v chugging prime95 max temp is 88c looking pretty good but didn't like the voltage bump needed







[email protected] 1.346v


----------



## ryaan

just ordered 3570k. hope to get whole new system in the mail by monday. had this c2d e6300 for way too long. probably wont overclock too high, don't really need it. maybe 4ghz.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Providing you are still stable at that low of a pll I know I am not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now doing 4.8 @1.365v chugging prime95 max temp is 88c looking pretty good but didn't like the voltage bump needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] 1.346v


Hmm your the first person i've seen say they aren't stable with 1.5v CPU PLL. It's pretty much what every guide recommends, I know some are running 1.4v even.

Both of those beat my maximum of 4.6Ghz @ 1.23v with 86C in IBT. However, I can get 4.7GHz stable with 1.29v but my temps are in the mid 90s then. Considering we are both on water, it seems your processor needs more voltage to get a good overclock, but also doesn't suffer from the temp spikes that mine does. So we end up at roughly the same overclock, for different reasons.

I would not run 1.36v into this processor for 24/7. *Max* is 1.35. Personally, if 4.7GHz on your processor is still requiring 1.346v, then I almost would just go with 4.6GHz. Which is the overclock I settled on, sucks I know.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Bro, you have no right to complain about 4.88GHz. I have a $400 watercooling loop dedicated to my processor only and anything above 1.25v on my processor = 95+ C temps. 1.23v = 85C. The tubes don't even get warm, like someone else stated on here, the issue is the processor isn't getting rid of the heat fast enough and there's nothing the loop can do about it. I've reseated it a dozen times, and thermal paste application was great each time.
> Max I can go is 4.6GHz, and that's still 85C during IBT. I would of loved even 4.7GHz, but seeing people complain on here about 4.88GHz is depressing. You are getting results above most. All 3 of your 680s also overclocked better than mine.
> With such an expensive loop, sitting here with 4.6GHz makes me feel like a noob. Feel free to give me some pointers if you feel this is user error, but I believe I got another dud processor, just like my i7 920, and just like my Q6600 before that. I wish I could get an "average" batch just once.
> What are your temps looking like, since your batch is the same as mine? Are you seeing some massive temps after 1.25v or so?


my massive temp spikes start happening at >1.3v

*as soon as i get my gtx680 signature and sell my gtx680 superclocked+, i'm buying a new chip and see how it goes*


----------



## staryoshi

My CPU has been folding all night and into today @ 4.4Ghz 1.185v and temps are palatable so I might leave it there for a while... Perhaps late next week I'll push for 4.8Ghz and really up the voltage. I'm at 1.8v PLL though, so I may try lowering it in .05v increments to see if I can shave off a few degrees


----------



## exploiteddna

For all of you guys who have sent me PMs with your batch info you have now been added to the spreadsheet. give it like 10 mins for the server to update it to the thread.

*UPDATE:* You will notice that nobody has any OC, temp or voltage info next to their username and batch number. We will be starting to require a strict guideline for Max STABLE OC using the same verification methods employed in the Stable Sandy Thread. I will be updating the OP to include all of the rules/regulations for submitting your data for verification and subsequent addition to the spreadsheet! Kepp an eye on the OP, as soon as the rules and regs are up, everyone can begin to submit their validated overclocks!

*NOTE:* Unlike the Stable Sandy Thread, this thread is trying to take advantage of another piece of data, namely the CPU batch #! Please, if possible, everyone try your best to get your batch # submitted. We are trying to see what kind of correlation, if any, there is between batches and performance


----------



## FtW 420

Kinda looking like batch numbers might not have a lot of meaning like with sandy if this is an indication, but still need more comparison to really see. Same batch, much difference in max clocks http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=171110&postcount=19


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> For all of you guys who have sent me PMs with your batch info you have now been added to the spreadsheet. give it like 10 mins for the server to update it to the thread.
> 
> *UPDATE:* You will notice that nobody has any OC, temp or voltage info next to their username and batch number. We will be starting to require a strict guideline for Max STABLE OC using the same verification methods employed in the Stable Sandy Thread. I will be updating the OP to include all of the rules/regulations for submitting your data for verification and subsequent addition to the spreadsheet! Kepp an eye on the OP, as soon as the rules and regs are up, everyone can begin to submit their validated overclocks!
> 
> *NOTE:* Unlike the Stable Sandy Thread, this thread is trying to take advantage of another piece of data, namely the CPU batch #! Please, if possible, everyone try your best to get your batch # submitted. We are trying to see what kind of correlation, if any, there is between batches and performance


Since the Ivy Stable thread is probably going to serve it's own purpose (12hrs+), how about a ~1hr Prime stable requirement here?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Since the Ivy Stable thread is probably going to serve it's own purpose (12hrs+), how about a ~1hr Prime stable requirement here?


Maybe 6 hours of prime95 blend and 20 runs of IBT? I'm not comfortable on priming for 12 hours.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Kinda looking like batch numbers might not have a lot of meaning like with sandy if this is an indication, but still need more comparison to really see. Same batch, much difference in max clocks http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=171110&postcount=19


I have seen it with my chips two, same batch one dies right away but when it did work not it was not very good. The second one is better but I still think the IMC might be weaker then some others I have seen.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Since the Ivy Stable thread is probably going to serve it's own purpose (12hrs+), how about a ~1hr Prime stable requirement here?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 6 hours of prime95 blend and 20 runs of IBT? I'm not comfortable on priming for 12 hours.
Click to expand...

Longer runs are a pain in the ass, especially during the summer. Honestly, I would be fine with a list of MAX multi validated screenshots with any voltage at 0 load. Like I said, the other thread serves it's purpose.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Longer runs are a pain in the ass, especially during the summer. Honestly, I would be fine with a list of MAX multi validated screenshots with any voltage at 0 load. Like I said, the other thread serves it's purpose.


Max Validations are so much more fun and they already have a satbility thread, so yeah, I agree with this.

Mine say's died all across the front page, lol. New chip is same Batch but it runs fine.


----------



## adamski07

Here's my updated one. 12 hrs of prime95 blend. Tested first with IBT:Maximum and small/large FTT.

[*] Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k
-3570k

[*] BATCH # (located on IHS and retail boxes)
-L208B128

[*] How hot your new CPU runs
-Maximum Temps:
77C-82C-78C-76C

[*] Your max OC
-4.9Ghz

[*] What voltages your chip needs
-1.37

[*] What cooling you're using
-Water Cooling


----------



## samwiches

Here's a quick list I just made, from posts. None of them are verified or stable for all I know. The nameless lines are probably from XS or HWbot:

3213B440 3770K 4400 1.17
L152B586 3770K 4700 1.24
L204B321 3770K SkyyPunk
L204B321 3770K 4600 1.23 Murlocke
L204B321 3770K 4800 1.30 michaelrw
L204B343 3770K 4700 1.28; 4900 1.34 Jcyle
L206A973 3770K 4700 1.32 DaClownie
L206B314 3770K 4800 1.35 KuuFA
L206B314 3770K 4500 1.20
L206B314 3770K 4600 1.32 samwiches
L206B468 3770K kxdu
L206B468 3770K Special_K
L211B472 3770K 4800 1.28
L211B477 3770K 5000 1.38 Darth Oscar
L212B228 3770K 4600 1.22; 4700 1.28; 4800 1.34

3204B958 3570K 4500 1.17; 4700 1.22; 4800 1.25 SonDa5
3208C060 3570K 4500 1.25
3209B767 3570K 4500 1.21 Ben the OCer
3210C023 3570K 4400 1.20
L152B659 3570K 4500 1.26 samwiches
L202B743 3570K 4500 1.10+
L204B361 3570K DeXel
L206B524 3570K Jinto
L208B128 3570k 4900 1.37 adamski07
L209C112 3570K 4700 1.25
L209C223 3570K 4500 1.14
3209C030 3570K 4500 1.22 purdueman


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Longer runs are a pain in the ass, especially during the summer. Honestly, I would be fine with a list of MAX multi validated screenshots with any voltage at 0 load. Like I said, the other thread serves it's purpose.


Yes, stable testing can be pain in the ass, but that's all part of overclocking. Can you crank up AC only for few hours during prime?
I have another question about Rapid Start Technology. How do they really work? I never heard of it until I saw an option in BIOS.


----------



## samwiches

No idea. I figured Rapid Start was a gimmick, or for specific hardware


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Here's a quick list I just made, from posts. None of them are verified or stable for all I know. The nameless lines are probably from XS or HWbot:
> 3213B440 3770K 4400 1.17
> L152B586 3770K 4700 1.24
> L204B321 3770K SkyyPunk
> L204B321 3770K 4600 1.21 Murlocke
> L204B321 3770K 4800 1.30 michaelrw
> L204B343 3770K 4700 1.28; 4900 1.34 Jcyle
> L206A973 3770K DaClownie
> L206B314 3770K 4800 1.35 KuuFA
> L206B314 3770K 4500 1.20
> L206B314 3770K 4600 1.32 samwiches
> L206B468 3770K kxdu
> L206B468 3770K Special_K
> L211B472 3770K 4800 1.28
> L211B477 3770K 5000 1.38 Darth Oscar
> L212B228 3770K 4600 1.22; 4700 1.28; 4800 1.34
> 3204B958 3570K 4500 1.17; 4700 1.22; 4800 1.25 SonDa5
> 3208C060 3570K 4500 1.25
> 3209B767 3570K 4500 1.21 Ben the OCer
> 3210C023 3570K 4400 1.20
> L152B659 3570K 4500 1.26
> L202B743 3570K 4500 1.10+
> L204B361 3570K DeXel
> L206B524 3570K Jinto
> L208B128 3570k 4900 1.35 adamski07
> L209C112 3570K 4700 1.25
> L209C223 3570K 4500 1.14
> 3209C030 3570K 4500 1.22 purdueman


I noticed any batch starting L2 are great chips and batch starting 32 are not great chips. My batch is 3211B570


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Yes, stable testing can be pain in the ass, but that's all part of overclocking. Can you crank up AC only for few hours during prime?
> I have another question about Rapid Start Technology. How do they really work? I never heard of it until I saw an option in BIOS.


I'm curious about Rapid Start as well. I've just ordered a 3770k and an ASRock Fatal1ty z77 Pro and noticed that the board has a driver available for Intel Rapid Start. Anybody using it?


----------



## staryoshi

BTW my batch # is L211B477 - Stable at 4.4Ghz 1.185v so far. Next step is to lower PLL


----------



## FtW 420

Here is what i have so far

3570k or 3770k
3770k

BATCH #
L206B351

How hot your new CPU runs
Maximum temps ~ -100°

Your max OC
5.955Ghz

What voltages your chip needs
1.704V

What cooling you're using
Cascade


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Here's a quick list I just made, from posts. None of them are verified or stable for all I know. The nameless lines are probably from XS or HWbot:
> 3213B440 3770K 4400 1.17
> L152B586 3770K 4700 1.24
> L204B321 3770K SkyyPunk
> L204B321 3770K 4600 1.21 Murlocke
> L204B321 3770K 4800 1.30 michaelrw
> L204B343 3770K 4700 1.28; 4900 1.34 Jcyle
> L206A973 3770K DaClownie
> L206B314 3770K 4800 1.35 KuuFA
> L206B314 3770K 4500 1.20
> L206B314 3770K 4600 1.32 samwiches
> L206B468 3770K kxdu
> L206B468 3770K Special_K
> L211B472 3770K 4800 1.28
> L211B477 3770K 5000 1.38 Darth Oscar
> L212B228 3770K 4600 1.22; 4700 1.28; 4800 1.34
> 3204B958 3570K 4500 1.17; 4700 1.22; 4800 1.25 SonDa5
> 3208C060 3570K 4500 1.25
> 3209B767 3570K 4500 1.21 Ben the OCer
> 3210C023 3570K 4400 1.20
> L152B659 3570K 4500 1.26
> L202B743 3570K 4500 1.10+
> L204B361 3570K DeXel
> L206B524 3570K Jinto
> L208B128 3570k 4900 1.35 adamski07
> L209C112 3570K 4700 1.25
> L209C223 3570K 4500 1.14
> 3209C030 3570K 4500 1.22 purdueman
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed any batch starting L2 are great chips and batch starting 32 are not great chips. My batch is 3211B570
Click to expand...

I disagree. Just looks like people with Malay chips have attempted to go for higher clocks. Anyway, my 3570k batch is 3209C030, but I'm still waiting for UPS to deliver my second board.

Sent from my Samsung Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Here's a quick list I just made, from posts. None of them are verified or stable for all I know. The nameless lines are probably from XS or HWbot:
> 3213B440 3770K 4400 1.17
> L152B586 3770K 4700 1.24
> L204B321 3770K SkyyPunk
> L204B321 3770K 4600 1.21 Murlocke
> L204B321 3770K 4800 1.30 michaelrw
> L204B343 3770K 4700 1.28; 4900 1.34 Jcyle
> L206A973 3770K DaClownie
> L206B314 3770K 4800 1.35 KuuFA
> L206B314 3770K 4500 1.20
> L206B314 3770K 4600 1.32 samwiches
> L206B468 3770K kxdu
> L206B468 3770K Special_K
> L211B472 3770K 4800 1.28
> L211B477 3770K 5000 1.38 Darth Oscar
> L212B228 3770K 4600 1.22; 4700 1.28; 4800 1.34
> 3204B958 3570K 4500 1.17; 4700 1.22; 4800 1.25 SonDa5
> 3208C060 3570K 4500 1.25
> 3209B767 3570K 4500 1.21 Ben the OCer
> 3210C023 3570K 4400 1.20
> L152B659 3570K 4500 1.26 samwiches
> L202B743 3570K 4500 1.10+
> L204B361 3570K DeXel
> L206B524 3570K Jinto
> L208B128 3570k 4900 1.37 adamski07
> L209C112 3570K 4700 1.25
> L209C223 3570K 4500 1.14
> 3209C030 3570K 4500 1.22 purdueman


Change mine to 4600 1.23, had to increase it some. It now passes 12 hours of blend.

Got to keep in mind that every processor is seeing diff temps on the same cooling and voltage. Some people can get 1.35v, and others can't get 1.25v without seeing 90C+ temps with the same cooling. I'd much rather have a processor that takes more voltages to get the desire clocks, but doesn't suffer from the spikes at such a low voltage. The processors that are getting higher clocks with lower voltages seem to have much more voltage leakage, resulting in much higher temps at lower volts.

So with two difference processors, with the same exact cooling, you could see this:
4.8 GHz at 1.34v = 85C MAX
4.6 GHz at 1.23v = 95C MAX

It really makes comparing pointless with Ivy Bridge. Nothing is the same. Voltage on one is not the same temps as voltage on another. =/


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Change mine to 4600 1.23, had to increase it some. It now passes 12 hours of blend.
> Got to keep in mind that every processor is seeing diff temps on the same cooling and voltage. Some people can get 1.35v, and others can't get 1.25v without seeing 90C+ temps with the same cooling. I'd much rather have a processor that takes more voltages to get the desire clocks, but doesn't suffer from the spikes at such a low voltage.
> The processors that are getting higher clocks with lower voltages seem to have much more voltage leakage, resulting in much higher temps at lower volts.


Right! luckily I got that chip you wanted. 3570k tho. I am clocked at 4.9Ghz and it needed 1.37v to pass 12 hrs of prime blend. I am maxing 82C with it after different tests(IBT, PRIME95, and AIDA64). But with gaming as what I always do, I am only maxing it at low 60s after few hours of BF3 game play. IIRC, 62C is what real temp recorded.


----------



## oryon

What's up jokers? First post here!

I picked up a i5-3570K and P8Z77-V Pro at Microcenter.

Batch is L204B382. I'm accumulating parts slowly. I will be sure to update when the build is underway!


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> What's up jokers? First post here!
> I picked up a i5-3570K and P8Z77-V Pro at Microcenter.
> Batch is L204B382. I'm accumulating parts slowly. I will be sure to update when the build is underway!


I have the exact same batch as you. My chip at 4.6Ghz needs 1.256V just to be able to run prime95 1792 FTT length for over an hour. I can't seem to get 4.7Ghz with over 1.35V to be stable and it bsods at Windows start screen at the same voltage at 4.8Ghz.

Hopefully your chip is better then mine.


----------



## BearKSB

[*] Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k
-3570k

[*] BATCH # (located on IHS and retail boxes)
-3209C030

[*] How hot your new CPU runs
-Maximum Temps:
70C-80C-82C-78C @ 4500MHz - Ambient is 25.5 C

[*] Your max OC
-idk - Have not pushed it yet

[*] What voltages your chip needs
-4500 MHz needs 1.248V

[*] What cooling you're using
- CM V8 - (Looking to upgrade to either H100 or NH-D14 someday)


----------



## DaClownie

To update my information:

i7-3770k

Clock 4.7GHz
Volts 1.325v
CPU PLL: 1.5v
Temps: Max spike was 85c, staying at 79-80 for the most part
Stability: 3.25 hours of prime95 blend so far...

I'll definitely check to see what I need to do to get 4.8, but I'm not too concerned with it.. I'm sure I'll boot it up at 5ghz for the e-peen as well.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> [*] Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k
> -3570k
> [*] BATCH # (located on IHS and retail boxes)
> -3209C030
> [*] How hot your new CPU runs
> -Maximum Temps:
> 70C-80C-82C-78C @ 4500MHz - Ambient is 25.5 C
> [*] Your max OC
> -idk - Have not pushed it yet
> [*] What voltages your chip needs
> -4500 MHz needs 1.248V
> [*] What cooling you're using
> - CM V8 - (Looking to upgrade to either H100 or NH-D14 someday)


I think CM V8 is pretty much same level as NH-D14 if the fans are 2000rpm.


----------



## BearKSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I think CM V8 is pretty much same level as NH-D14 if the fans are 2000rpm.


Are they really? Is there any possibility I would gain even 5 degree C?

I can usually sell my stuff to friends for about half when I upgrade, so it would not be $75-$100 just to gain even the 5 degrees.









I bought the V8 on a whim... Black Friday deal for roughly $25. I could probably get that since it is less than a year old.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BearKSB*
> 
> Are they really? Is there any possibility I would gain even 5 degree C?
> I can usually sell my stuff to friends for about half when I upgrade, so it would not be $75-$100 just to gain even the 5 degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the V8 on a whim... Black Friday deal for roughly $25. I could probably get that since it is less than a year old.


NH-D14 may/may not be 5C cooler than V8, but on Ivy Bridge high-end air is about the same as high-end water. If NH-D14 cost nearly much as you sell V8, get it.


----------



## malikq86

Should I return my batch 32 i5-3570k for a L2 batch?? Any truth to this...or do the batches seem pretty random. I can't tell from the data so far...


----------



## coolhandluke41

i7-3770k

Clock 4.7GHz
Volts 1.29v (bios-may need little tweaking to lower it)
CPU PLL: Default
Temps:hotest core 88c(ambient 82F)
Stability:LinX/Hyper PI (no SP1 jet .LOL..couldn't wait ,had to streach it just a bit )
Ba*tch#L152B567*


----------



## christpunchers

Here's me:

i7 3770k
L204B321
Asus P8Z77 WS

Rest is coming later


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Should I return my batch 32 i5-3570k for a L2 batch?? Any truth to this...or do the batches seem pretty random. I can't tell from the data so far...


It's probably random. We still need more data.


----------



## SonDa5

3570k [email protected], Memory at 2200mhz 12-12-12-36- [email protected], PLL 1.65v

Very High 10 run pass of Intel Burn Test.
Ambient temps at 27.2C. Warm day.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357002


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> So far this is the best I can get from this chip. Maximum:IBT and p95 blend for 12 hrs. 4.9Ghz with 1.37v along with maximum temp of 82C. I really want to hit 5Ghz, but I think that's not gonna happen for 24/7 operation.


I would try taking it up to 1.42 for 5 GHz then walk it down to stable.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> I would try taking it up to 1.42 for 5 GHz then walk it down to stable.


yeah.. I think I could get it to 5Ghz with 1.42-1.44v , but with temps at high 80s to low 90s which is not good. Tho, at gaming it will around 70s in temperature.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> what does the error mean tho? need mroe vcore, bad ram? etc?
> z68 boards just suck with ivy?[/quote
> 
> My Z68 works fine with IB so far.


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k [email protected], Memory at 2200mhz 12-12-12-36- [email protected], PLL 1.65v
> Very High 10 run pass of Intel Burn Test.
> Ambient temps at 27.2C. Warm day.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357002


What batch do you have?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> What batch do you have?


It's in my sig.









i5-3750k Batch 3204B958 Made Costa Rica


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> It's in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5-3750k Batch 3204B958 Made Costa Rica


I guess I should have looked there before asking lol. Not to many people put there batch number in their sig. Thanks though.


----------



## UNOE

You guys doing runs with IBT without SP1 are probably not stable. I can run my SB chip at 5.1ghz with IBT without SP1 and it seems solid and good but stressing it with SP1 is a different store I can only get 4.9ghz with same voltage with SP1 installed, your really now stressing your CPU much 65gflop vs. 110gflops is a big different and you load isn't a big of a load as you think. You probably will even BSOD in BF3 or 3Dmark11 if you are only using IBT to stress without SP1. If your to lazy to install SP1 Prime95 will do a better job. This only goes for SB and IB chips. I could use IBT with my i7 950 without SP1 and it would stress it well. But if you do the same with IB and SB everything you throw at IBT will seem stable.


----------



## thrgk

how can all you guys get like 70c, or 80c max prime 95 temps at 1.3+v? i am at 1.29v, extreme llc, manual, c states off, and hit 85c max temp in prime with one mcp35x, rs 360, res, and 6 push pull yate looms intake.


----------



## UNOE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> how can all you guys get like 70c, or 80c max prime 95 temps at 1.3+v? i am at 1.29v, extreme llc, manual, c states off, and hit 85c max temp in prime with one mcp35x, rs 360, res, and 6 push pull yate looms intake.


You shouldn't be using LLC with these chips. either really low or none defidently not extreme. Also undervolt the pll if you haven't already, try for 1.5-1.6
If you turn off LLC you probably will need different voltage to be stable just start your overclock over from the start and slowly bump core voltage up without llc. And forget about what voltages you where using in the past.


----------



## Blameless

Yeah, extreme LLC could well be your problem, especially if you haven't reduced PLL voltage.

As a general rule, LLC, except for very low degrees of it, is horrible for overclocking, and not just on Ivy. It's an illusionary fix for a generally non-existent 'problem' that only exists because of the demand of ignorant consumers.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> BTW my batch # is L211B477 - Stable at 4.4Ghz 1.185v so far. Next step is to lower PLL


Thats suppose to be able to go to 5Ghz if batches matter.


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thats suppose to be able to go to 5Ghz if batches matter.


I'm not particularly interested in 5Ghz







The only application I run that benefits from higher clocks is [email protected]









Also, my system didn't like 1.7v CPU PLL, going back to 1.8v


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, extreme LLC could well be your problem, especially if you haven't reduced PLL voltage.
> As a general rule, LLC, except for very low degrees of it, is horrible for overclocking, and not just on Ivy. It's an illusionary fix for a generally non-existent 'problem' that only exists because of the demand of ignorant consumers.


but without LLC, my vdroop is bad, so like 1.33 is like 1.28.


----------



## malikq86

OK Guys..im going to try to OC my 3570k tonight...it's been a longtime since I did my last OC. My goal is to get 4.5ghz with max 75C temp. Based on this article..I hope it's do-able: http://www.anandtech.com/show/5763/undervolting-and-overclocking-on-ivy-bridge

Besides going into BIOS and increasing the multiplier....is there anything else I need to know? I know I need to run Prime95 after every OC..and that I will have to slowly increase from stock cpu voltage if it is not stable...but am I missing anything else? I think I might have to "underclock" something (LLC?)...not sure what that is...never touched it before.

If there is a a good guide to this...let me know. Also what program as you guys using to monitor temps?

FYI - I have an ASRock Z77 Extreme4.


----------



## Exostenza

Well I'm happy. For gaming I don't see a reason to go higher than 4.6ghz, so I am just going to stay here.











I am using offset and my voltage pings around 1.208 - 1.224 - 1.232 so I really don't know where I stand voltage wise, LOL. I guess ~1.2v is all I can say.

I am using full phase power mode to kill vdroop as I always have - is that the same as LLC on other boards? Why are people saying don't use it?

For reference 80C it my my complete peak max temperature.


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> yeah.. I think I could get it to 5Ghz with 1.42-1.44v , but with temps at high 80s to low 90s which is not good. Tho, at gaming it will around 70s in temperature.


91cish isn't horrible when stressing. If it will run that stable in p95 you will hit upper 60s to lower 70s which is fine. I set mine to 1.41v and backed it down as I could. But I also got to read a great review based on my board. This MSI board really clocks easy, there is a reason I use them for mobo and video.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You shouldn't be using LLC with these chips. either really low or none defidently not extreme. Also undervolt the pll if you haven't already, try for 1.5-1.6
> If you turn off LLC you probably will need different voltage to be stable just start your overclock over from the start and slowly bump core voltage up without llc. And forget about what voltages you where using in the past.


Is there a noticable difference in temps when lowering pll to like 1.5?


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Is there a noticable difference in temps when lowering pll to like 1.5?


I have noticed about a 4-7c difference.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> I have noticed about a 4-7c difference.


Thanks, lowering this tonight for sure.


----------



## thrgk

guys u said lower LLC. should i put it on auto or regular? I was fine at 1.29 BIOS and extreme LLC but now with 1.32 and regular LLC and medium LLC just keeps rebooting. in BIOS still says I'm at 1.3 tho. so maybe extreme is required or what should I do?


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> guys u said lower LLC. should i put it on auto or regular? I was fine at 1.29 BIOS and extreme LLC but now with 1.32 and regular LLC and medium LLC just keeps rebooting. in BIOS still says I'm at 1.3 tho. so maybe extreme is required or what should I do?


If I am correct LLC combats vdroop which makes it so whatever voltage you have set will essentially higher. Without LLC you will have a different voltage at the same setting as before. In my opinion this is a cosmetic option and if you have your rig stable with it on any setting I would stay at that setting. Playing with it is only going to make you have to redo all of your OC settings and testing - screw that imo.

I went from no vdroop "protection" to full phase power mode on my mobo (I am guessing that is what LLC is for you) and all it made me do is have to lower the offset value considerably to get to my previous tested as stable vcore setting. Same temps and stability yet at a different setting to get the same vcore as with it off.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darth Oscar*
> 
> 91cish isn't horrible when stressing. If it will run that stable in p95 you will hit upper 60s to lower 70s which is fine. I set mine to 1.41v and backed it down as I could. But I also got to read a great review based on my board. This MSI board really clocks easy, there is a reason I use them for mobo and video.


I might try to clock it at that ratio once I get time. Also, my PLL is at stock at 1.8v. I think if i lowered it down to 1.5-1.6, I would get lower temps for more room to overclock and bump my voltage. Sorry, but with my stable clock at 4.9 and having 1.8 pll, do you think it will affect the stability if I lowered down my PLL and keeping all the other settings the same?


----------



## staryoshi

Am I the only one who's overclock became unstable when lowering PLL?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yeah, extreme LLC could well be your problem, especially if you haven't reduced PLL voltage.
> 
> As a general rule, LLC, except for very low degrees of it, is horrible for overclocking, and not just on Ivy. It's an illusionary fix for a generally non-existent 'problem' that only exists because of the demand of ignorant consumers.


I always hear that it eliminates vdroop, but since I use EIST and an offset all I can see it do is widen the idle/load voltage gap beyond what DVID normally does. It seems handy for doing that, instead of leaving it off and turning the offset way up to the point where the CPU idles at +0.15v. Or does that not matter?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> You shouldn't be using LLC with these chips. either really low or none defidently not extreme. Also undervolt the pll if you haven't already, try for 1.5-1.6
> If you turn off LLC you probably will need different voltage to be stable just start your overclock over from the start and slowly bump core voltage up without llc. And forget about what voltages you where using in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a noticable difference in temps when lowering pll to like 1.5?
Click to expand...

I was able to increase my volts from 1.275 to 1.325, decrease my PLL from 1.8 to 1.5, go from 4.6ghz to 4.7ghz and keep my temps the same (80c or so)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> guys u said lower LLC. should i put it on auto or regular? I was fine at 1.29 BIOS and extreme LLC but now with 1.32 and regular LLC and medium LLC just keeps rebooting. in BIOS still says I'm at 1.3 tho. so maybe extreme is required or what should I do?


I have NO IDEA why someone would tell you to lower your LLC. LLC simply makes it so when the processor goes under load, the voltage doesn't dip. For example, if you have LLC at low, 4.5Ghz might take 1.25 volts, because at load, the volts drop to 1.2 (hypothetical). With LLC on extreme, you can set your volts to 1.21, because at load, it will still be 1.21, therefore making the OC stable with less idle volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> guys u said lower LLC. should i put it on auto or regular? I was fine at 1.29 BIOS and extreme LLC but now with 1.32 and regular LLC and medium LLC just keeps rebooting. in BIOS still says I'm at 1.3 tho. so maybe extreme is required or what should I do?
> 
> 
> 
> If I am correct LLC combats vdroop which makes it so whatever voltage you have set will essentially higher. Without LLC you will have a different voltage at the same setting as before. In my opinion this is a cosmetic option and if you have your rig stable with it on any setting I would stay at that setting. Playing with it is only going to make you have to redo all of your OC settings and testing - screw that imo.
> 
> I went from no vdroop "protection" to full phase power mode on my mobo (I am guessing that is what LLC is for you) and all it made me do is have to lower the offset value considerably to get to my previous tested as stable vcore setting. Same temps and stability yet at a different setting to get the same vcore as with it off.
Click to expand...

It's simply less volts being applied to your processor at idle.

EDIT: About to cross the 8 hour prime95 blend stable mark @ 4.7ghz


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> I might try to clock it at that ratio once I get time. Also, my PLL is at stock at 1.8v. I think if i lowered it down to 1.5-1.6, I would get lower temps for more room to overclock and bump my voltage. Sorry, but with my stable clock at 4.9 and having 1.8 pll, do you think it will affect the stability if I lowered down my PLL and keeping all the other settings the same?


It did not effect my stability and I am 1.55v


----------



## DaClownie

Prooooooooooof:



8 hours and running!

I'm ******ed. Picture fixed.


----------



## SonDa5

Some [email protected] 1.376v 3570k

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357193

Cinebench










SuperPi 32m and MAXXmem2


----------



## Matt-Matt

Going to get a 3570k and Z77 board in the next week most likely..

I'm stuck between two boards.. I can get the AsRock Extreme 4 for $170 or the Gigabyte UD3H for $199.. I'm thinking i'm going to go with the AsRock.. Can anyone convince me?








I can also get the Z77x-D3H for $179 and maybe even the Z77-D3H for $155.. What would be the best? I'm needing crossfire support at 8x/8x and 6x sata ports or more!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Prooooooooooof:
> 
> 8 hours and running!
> I'm ******ed. Picture fixed.


Batch number?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Batch number?


Uhhh... digs up pic in phone...

L206A973


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Some [email protected] 1.376v 3570k
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2357193
> ]


Good to see same chip at the same clock having the same vcore. What's your PLL? and may I know the batch # of your chip?


----------



## Dmac73

Just put together. Some quick tuning....

http://imageshack.us/f/713/80459579.png/ < Temps under 10 mins of Prime95

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3344989;jsessionid=1e06qxa19024k1bw7fhrahmjj8 < 3DMark11

Rig in SIG.

Please add me. Do i need to PM or just post?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Going to get a 3570k and Z77 board in the next week most likely..
> I'm stuck between two boards.. I can get the AsRock Extreme 4 for $170 or the Gigabyte UD3H for $199.. I'm thinking i'm going to go with the AsRock.. Can anyone convince me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can also get the Z77x-D3H for $179 and maybe even the Z77-D3H for $155.. What would be the best? I'm needing crossfire support at 8x/8x and 6x sata ports or more!


I own the Asrock Z77 Extreme4 and would highly recommend it. It has all the features I want and more. Very easy UEFI BIOS to work in and tuner friendly. Super quick booting in that the UEFI takes barely any of the total startup time. I think it's a great value. If there's anything you'd like to know about feel free to comment on my post or send me a PM.


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I have NO IDEA why someone would tell you to lower your LLC. LLC simply makes it so when the processor goes under load, the voltage doesn't dip. For example, if you have LLC at low, 4.5Ghz might take 1.25 volts, because at load, the volts drop to 1.2 (hypothetical). With LLC on extreme, you can set your volts to 1.21, because at load, it will still be 1.21, therefore making the OC stable with less idle volts.
> It's simply less volts being applied to your processor at idle.


So there is nothing to worry about using extreme LLC on my 24/7 Stable OC for long time use? I am new to OC and I am getting pretty close to a stable 4.5ghz using 1.220 vcore using extreme LLC but I am reading on other posts, things like extreme LLC is for extreme cooling and I dont get it. I use a Corsair H100 and my temps at 1.2-1.25 vcore have been the same on any LLC setting. With Prime Blend I get up to 65c per core using 1.22 and it usually hangs in the high 50's. Is there any reason to not use extreme LLC for everyday use is what im asking here.


----------



## Hokies83

You can Add me to the list







3370k 30c idle 53c under load over clocked to 4ghz atm


----------



## SonDa5

3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ on the CPU physics score

[email protected] Physics 9783
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3355036

[email protected] Physics 9693
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> So there is nothing to worry about using extreme LLC on my 24/7 Stable OC for long time use? I am new to OC and I am getting pretty close to a stable 4.5ghz using 1.220 vcore using extreme LLC but I am reading on other posts, things like extreme LLC is for extreme cooling and I dont get it. I use a Corsair H100 and my temps at 1.2-1.25 vcore have been the same on any LLC setting. With Prime Blend I get up to 65c per core using 1.22 and it usually hangs in the high 50's. Is there any reason to not use extreme LLC for everyday use is what im asking here.


LLC just reduces vDroop, it won't kill your chip. The only risk with LLC is turning it way up and not watching the load voltage. If it loads at a safe voltage then you're fine. The only issue I've had with LLC is that it can lower the idle voltages to the point where it could cause instability. If you're stable then don't worry!

While with LLC there are some voltage spikes that you don't see, they only go as high as you would have to set the voltage without LLC. That means that you're better off with some level of LLC since without it, the voltages need to sit at a higher voltage most of the time in case of the situations where it hits heavy loads.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> 
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> 
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


+Rep.

Keep posting proof.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


Nice. Please check back my last quoted reply on your post. Got some questions for you. Thanks!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> So there is nothing to worry about using extreme LLC on my 24/7 Stable OC for long time use? I am new to OC and I am getting pretty close to a stable 4.5ghz using 1.220 vcore using extreme LLC but I am reading on other posts, things like extreme LLC is for extreme cooling and I dont get it. I use a Corsair H100 and my temps at 1.2-1.25 vcore have been the same on any LLC setting. With Prime Blend I get up to 65c per core using 1.22 and it usually hangs in the high 50's. Is there any reason to not use extreme LLC for everyday use is what im asking here.
> 
> 
> 
> LLC just reduces vDroop, it won't kill your chip. The only risk with LLC is turning it way up and not watching the load voltage. If it loads at a safe voltage then you're fine. The only issue I've had with LLC is that it can lower the idle voltages to the point where it could cause instability. If you're stable then don't worry!
> 
> While with LLC there are some voltage spikes that you don't see, they only go as high as you would have to set the voltage without LLC. That means that you're better off with some level of LLC since without it, the voltages need to sit at a higher voltage most of the time in case of the situations where it hits heavy loads.
Click to expand...

Depends on your board as well... if you're running the UD5H, then the idle and load voltages are almost identical. Idle is 1.321 for me, and load is 1.320.


----------



## Snakes

I'm installing my 3570k tomorrow and planning out my thermal paste application. The die runs vertically down the center under the heatspreader right? If you're looking at it with the gold triangle in the bottom left corner. I was going to do the blob method but I want good coverage along the length of the die under there so I was wondering about the grain of rice method instead. Using MX-2.


----------



## samwiches

I use an X if it's wet paste or two lines if it's sticky, thick or dry paste.

You need to cover the entire heatspreader. The die may be shaped like a thin rectangle but the entire heatspreader is absorbing heat from it, so make sure the base of the heatsink is taking all the heat that it can, even from the corners of the heatspreader.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> Good to see same chip at the same clock having the same vcore. What's your PLL? and may I know the batch # of your chip?


Batch number is in my sig.









PLL for 4.9GHZ is 1.75v.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Batch number is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLL for 4.9GHZ is 1.75v.


My batch is similar to yours. Mine is 3211B570 from Costa Rica. This is telling me something. I'm still waiting for proper bracket for my cooler.


----------



## samwiches

Does anyone have BCLK stuck at 100.9MHz?


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Batch number is in my sig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLL for 4.9GHZ is 1.75v.


So I think we can prove now that batch # is not related to different issue. We can clock at the same speed with same pll and vcore, but with different batch#. Mine is made in malaysia. Or maybe just coincidence that these batches of chip can handle that vcore with acceptable temps. What was ur max temp again?


----------



## Snakes

I think there was some talk of the Windows 7 System Preparation Tool in this thread, does anyone know if it preserves NTFS junction points that you've set up? I use them for moving Steam games onto my SSD.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Too many false negatives cause a lot of people dont wanna push past 1.35 or 90c

From what I have read a chip that may run cool at a lower voltage or clockspeed may not run so well in comparison once it gets pushed.
Quote:


> *WORKING ON COMPILING ALL OF THE DATA!
> MAYBE WE SHOULD START COLLECTING OFFICIAL OC DATA WITH VERIFICATION. TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


We should leave Max OC blank unless its a real stable push.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Too many false negatives cause a lot of people dont wanna push past 1.35 or 90c
> From what I have read a chip that may run cool at a lower voltage or clockspeed may not run so well in comparison once it gets pushed.


Indeed, I seen people going over 1.35V while keeping under 90C. It's all depends on the chip. From what I see, Ivy is different from Sandy which makes it interesting.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> We should leave Max OC blank unless its a real stable push.


I think it must be stable.
Quote:


> Indeed, I seen people going over 1.35V while keeping under 90C. It's all depends on the chip. From what I see, Ivy is different from Sandy which makes it interesting.


Yeah, its interesting that everyone gets different results. I am one of those people whos vcore is over 1.35v. I needed 1.37v to get my 4.9Ghz stable tho I am maxing at 82c where in gaming it is only maxing at 62C. I will try to push it to 5ghz and hoping to see maximum of 70s on game and high 80 to low 90s at stress tests and stability tests.


----------



## 260870

Got my 3570k today, and I have a real weird problem that when I plug my 2nd monitor into my GTX 680 it gets really laggy and sometimes crashes. Same graphics card only mobo and CPU have changed.

:/


----------



## MaFi0s0

I wish I could find the post now I might try look again later but an Intel employee at the Intel forums said to go by T case not Core temp for temperatures. T case max is 105 which should mean Core temp max is 115 or 125?? Or am I wrong about this??


----------



## samwiches

TjMax is 105.
TCase is unknown. On SB it was 72C but TCase doesn't matter anyway.

http://ark.intel.com/compare/52210,65520


----------



## GrimReaperhdi

I3770K
Badge number L152B586
Country = Malay
Running now 4,2 stable with HT on. H80 cooler.
Belgium

Will post some pictures.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


Maybe I'm missing it but your 2500k has better CPU score....


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


the test is gpu dependent. your physics score on the sb is higher.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> the test is gpu dependent. your physics score on the sb is higher.


Not much higher though. Only mere 59 points. I would call it equal to 5.2GHz 2500K instead.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakes*
> 
> I think there was some talk of the Windows 7 System Preparation Tool in this thread, does anyone know if it preserves NTFS junction points that you've set up? I use them for moving Steam games onto my SSD.


OT - No idea, it kept drive mapping, reset all microsoft activations and password stores, everything was ok. I think I need to understand NTFS junction points as it sounds like something I would want to use.

Think of sysprep this way, if it works great, if not you;'d have probably reinstalled anyway, unless you intend to pick out drivers one by one and hope that you get everything.

On Topic - do you want my results? i've gone for a mild OC (so its not an indication of whats possible), and stopped with core temps at 70C, and as I went OEM (don't ask me why, stupid idea), batch number is on the chip, I might reseat actually.

What did we decide as proof?, i've been using a custom p95 setting based on the in-place FFT's but with 5 mins per iteration (it caused a failure at one point at 15mins per and I wanted to try the broadest range quickly) managed 2.5 hours before I wanted to use it.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm missing it but your 2500k has better CPU score....
Click to expand...

Close enough to show the difference.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Not much higher though. Only mere 59 points. I would call it equal to 5.2GHz 2500K instead.


the scores are inline with the expected performance of ivy over sb. but it would be interesting to see the tests with the gpu at stock for both systems.


----------



## samwiches

Wouldn't the GPU at stock reduce the gap even further?


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Wouldn't the GPU at stock reduce the gap even further?


might equal at those clocks. i think the ivy will pull ahead with a newer board.


----------



## DaClownie

Bah, Now I don't know what to do...

I started running prime at 16:34 (4:34pm), let it run overnight... prime95 crashed at 04:39.... so I made it the 12 hours, and crashed 5 minutes later. Is that considered stable?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Bah, Now I don't know what to do...
> I started running prime at 16:34 (4:34pm), let it run overnight... prime95 crashed at 04:39.... so I made it the 12 hours, and crashed 5 minutes later. Is that considered stable?


I would give it one bump on the old Vcore and call it a day.

I consider anything stable if I can boot and run a benchmark









Just finished pouring Dragon Skin all over my new Asus Gene.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Bah, Now I don't know what to do...
> I started running prime at 16:34 (4:34pm), let it run overnight... prime95 crashed at 04:39.... so I made it the 12 hours, and crashed 5 minutes later. Is that considered stable?


I would call it mostly stable. Stable enough for daily uses. Go see if your CPU can pass 20 runs of IBT.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Sitting at 4.5 with with 1.22 vcore and llc on extreme, i think i got a poor clocking chip cant even boot windows at 4.8 with a 1.35 vcore.









batch # L206B302
Malaysia


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Bah, Now I don't know what to do...
> I started running prime at 16:34 (4:34pm), let it run overnight... prime95 crashed at 04:39.... so I made it the 12 hours, and crashed 5 minutes later. Is that considered stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would give it one bump on the old Vcore and call it a day.
> 
> I consider anything stable if I can boot and run a benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished pouring Dragon Skin all over my new Asus Gene.
Click to expand...

Sexy pics...

I bumped voltage from 1.325 to 1.33 and called it stable. Was so pissed when I woke up this morning... though I did clear that 12 hour hurdle I wanted to clear... even if just barely.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sexy pics...
> I bumped voltage from 1.325 to 1.33 and called it stable. Was so pissed when I woke up this morning... though I did clear that 12 hour hurdle I wanted to clear... even if just barely.


What is your clock speed and your batch?


----------



## PolRoger

I picked up a 3570K/TZ77XE4 combo on the opening day at Micro Center.

Batch #3208C060 (request vcore/ VID 1.145v)

Open air test bench water cooled with a XSPC RX240 ambient temp ~21C.

46x Prime blend v26.6:









47x Prime blend v27.6 (AVX):


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Just got 12hr prime blend done. 4.7 @ 1.312v. Can only get my ram to 2000mhz since every time i set it for 2133mhz I get boot loops


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> Just got 12hr prime blend done. 4.7 @ 1.312v. Can only get my ram to 2000mhz since every time i set it for 2133mhz I get boot loops


what is your LLC set to? is 1.312 what voltage you see in cpuz? also sorry for all the questions but what mobo? lol ty.


----------



## BearKSB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ.
> [email protected] P7961
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3345246
> [email protected] P7954
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


+1 Rep as well.

Very cool, nice proof of the difference.

In line with what I read about IB, makes me happy to sit at 4.5 knowing it is close to the ~4.75 SB.


----------



## thrgk

Also guys, why does prime 95 stop working after test 7? but linx and iBT can go all day long? is prime 95, ivy, and z68 just not a good combo?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sexy pics...
> I bumped voltage from 1.325 to 1.33 and called it stable. Was so pissed when I woke up this morning... though I did clear that 12 hour hurdle I wanted to clear... even if just barely.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your clock speed and your batch?
Click to expand...

4.7GHz
Batch: L206A973
Temps hover around 78-80c or so... peak at 85c on a single test in prime95 blend.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Also guys, why does prime 95 stop working after test 7? but linx and iBT can go all day long? is prime 95, ivy, and z68 just not a good combo?


I didn't have a problem with it:


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Since the Ivy Stable thread is probably going to serve it's own purpose (12hrs+), how about a ~1hr Prime stable requirement here?


Yes, I have spoken with munaim1 about this. I will be assisting him in compiling the data for that spreadsheet, which is due to include batch numbers this time around.

As Sam has suggested, we will be completing the spreadsheet for the Owners Thread here with validation of *approximately 1 hour* of Prime95.

Screenshot validation *MUST* include:


*RealTemp 3.70* (showing an up-time that matches or exceeds your Prime95 time)
*CPUID CPU-Z 1.60.1*
*Prime95* (showing all worker windows, the current time of each worker, and the time the workers were started)
*Sticky Note* with your OCN USERNAME, what COOLING you're using (either Air, High-end air, All-in-one Water, or Custom Water Loop), AMBIENT air temperature, and your BATCH NUMBER
*** The current time of a worker minus the start time of the workers should be equal to or greater than 1 hour

**** PLEASE evenly distribute the individual worker windows in the main Prime95 window by going to the menu bar at the top, clicking on "Window", then choosing "Tile" from the dropdown. This makes reading your screenies a little easier

***** If you do not know how to use Sticky Notes, press the windows key to open the start menu, type "sticky notes" in the search box, and Voila! it should appear.

*Refer to my Original Post for a sample screenshot and further details.
If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.*


----------



## MoYu

i just bought the 3570k myself and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm just wondering what is the potential range for a stable overclock with this chip and the Corsair H100 Cooler?

Thanks.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> i just bought the 3570k myself and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm just wondering what is the potential range for a stable overclock with this chip and the Corsair H100 Cooler?
> Thanks.


I got a 3770K with a H100 that Im running stability test now. Its at 4.7Ghz @ 1.39vcore with temps around mid 80's but spike to 92,104,103,98(core1-4). Im guessing you should do better since the 3770K puts out more heat than your chip. Im running at the edge....


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> i just bought the 3570k myself and am waiting for it to arrive. I'm just wondering what is the potential range for a stable overclock with this chip and the Corsair H100 Cooler?
> Thanks.


Currently at 4.5ghz with 1.18vcore set in bios droop to 1.164 during load in CpuZ. LLC set to Turbo. PLL stock 1.8. Max temps so far are 58c. I do not understand why some people are nearing 1.3 to get 4.6 and temps in the 80's its just not even close to worth it. Here is a SS of prime95 blend going for about 25 mins now will update later as well.


----------



## 13thmonkey




----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Got my 3570k today, and I have a real weird problem that when I plug my 2nd monitor into my GTX 680 it gets really laggy and sometimes crashes. Same graphics card only mobo and CPU have changed.
> :/


Did you reformat windows? If you didn't you should when swapping mobos.


----------



## slytown

Why such a low vcore michael?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> Currently at 4.5ghz with 1.18vcore set in bios droop to 1.164 during load in CpuZ. LLC set to Turbo. PLL stock 1.8. Max temps so far are 58c. I do not understand why some people are nearing 1.3 to get 4.6 and temps in the 80's its just not even close to worth it. Here is a SS of prime95 blend going for about 25 mins now will update later as well.


Great temps, you should shoot for 5GHz if you can.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Why such a low vcore michael?


what do you mean?


----------



## furyn9

Hi, guys , if I buy the asrock fatality z66 gen 3 those CPU it'll work without any BIOS updates or do I need a i2500k to updates ? Thanks


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi, guys , if I buy the asrock fatality z66 gen 3 those CPU it'll work without any BIOS updates or do I need a i2500k to updates ? Thanks


depends how long its been on the shelf, i'd go Z77 regardless, better feature set, nearly same cost.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi, guys , if I buy the asrock fatality z66 gen 3 those CPU it'll work without any BIOS updates or do I need a i2500k to updates ? Thanks
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> depends how long its been on the shelf, i'd go Z77 regardless, better feature set, nearly same cost.
Click to expand...

I agree. I am actually going to buy a second z77x-ud5h to use with my 2600k because it is such a great performing board! So, whether you go with SB or IB, i'd still pick up a Z77 MB


----------



## sean222

EDIT/UPDATE: 5GHz @ 1.4 is NOT stable...got a BSOD







I'm now testing 4.9GHz @ 1.33v.

Will post results soon.

After 2 sleepness of trying different voltages and even random ones...I present *5.0GHz @ 1.4v* in Bios. Fails IBT and Linx because too hot (obviously) but passed 4hrs Prime95 blend and 3 hours of Dirt 3 and BF3. Stable for real world use in my opinion...but you guys can go ahead bash me that it's "not stable". Will try for 12 hours of Prime95 later this week when I don't need to use the computer.

Temps are a bit warm...but I buy a new CPU and Motherboard every 2 years just because I can afford it and just for fun anyways...so I'm just going to run it *24/7* like this









Main Bios Settings:
CPU Voltage *1.4*
DRAM Voltage 1.51
VCCSA 0.925
VCCIO 1.0625
CPU PLL 1.81875
PCH 1.0625
All others on AUTO
Under DIGI+VRM:
LLC - Extreme
Voltage Freq - Auto
VRM Spread - Enabled
CPU Power Phase - Auto
CPU Power Duty Cont - Extreme

*Asus Maximus V Gene
Intel i7 3770K @ 5.0GHz (1.4v)
AMD HD7970 @ 1150MHz (1.3v)
(Temporary Ram) 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1600MHz (7-8-8-24)
Sony 55" LED EX620
Corsair Obsidian 650D
Corsair Gold AX750w
OCZ Vertex 3 (120GB) [Win 7 Pro SP1]
OCZ Vertex 3 (60GB) [OSX Lion 10.7.2]*

Watercooling Loop:
XSPC RS240 -> EK XTC140 -> EK Supreme HT -> EK-FC7970 -> XSPC750 (7v mod)

Some Computer Pics *HERE*


----------



## Murlocke

I'm trying to figure out why my P8Z77-V Deluxe has no "shut down" temp in BIOs. I really don't want to have to run a software program 24/7 to avoid cooking my processor, and possibly melting my tubes causing a leak if my pump happened to fail.

I've had this processor at 105C for a few seconds and my computer did not shut down, leaves me believe it could just sit at the thermal throttling limit and heat up. My tubes are rated at 60C, and as long as water is moving through the loop they won't even get close to that even if the processor at 90C, but if the pump fails the water is just sitting there, 105C will definitely melt those tubes with water that is not moving.

Is there no solution? Why does a $290 motherboard not have shut down temps in the BIOS? I sent them a email and hopefully it's just well hidden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> CPU Voltage *1.4*


99C? 1.4v? Even if temps were fine I would not run 1.4v through Ivy. Even if I planned on buying a new processor in 2 years. 1.35v is the absolute MAX recommended, your quite a bit above that. I can bet your overclock will be unstable in a few months due to degradation. Either way, that's a golden Ivy chip... many can't get 5GHz to even boot, and the ones that can usually hit thermal throttling temps.


----------



## Deathcoil

Finally!













Chip: *3770K*
(Costa Rica)
Batch: *3213B440*

Will do some tests for sure as soon as my Asus Maximus V GENE and Corsair Vengeance RAM arrive (propably on monday)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Yes, I have spoken with munaim1 about this. I will be assisting him in compiling the data for that spreadsheet, which is due to include batch numbers this time around.
> As Sam has suggested, we will be completing the spreadsheet for the Owners Thread here with validation of *approximately 1 hour* of Prime95.
> Screenshot validation *MUST* include:
> 
> *RealTemp 3.70* (showing an up-time that matches or exceeds your Prime95 time)
> *CPUID CPU-Z 1.60.1*
> *Prime95* (showing all worker windows, the current time of each worker, and the time the workers were started)
> *Sticky Note* with your OCN USERNAME, what COOLING you're using (either Air, High-end air, All-in-one Water, or Custom Water Loop), AMBIENT air temperature, and your BATCH NUMBER
> *** The current time of a worker minus the start time of the workers should be equal to or greater than 1 hour
> **** PLEASE evenly distribute the individual worker windows in the main Prime95 window by going to the menu bar at the top, clicking on "Window", then choosing "Tile" from the dropdown. This makes reading your screenies a little easier
> ***** If you do not know how to use Sticky Notes, press the windows key to open the start menu, type "sticky notes" in the search box, and Voila! it should appear.
> *Refer to my Original Post for a sample screenshot and further details.
> If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.*


This is supposed to be an owners club though, if you start requiring prime 95 or IBT runs it won't be an owners club anymore, it will be another sandy stable club, just with lower requirements. You will probably lose the official owners club title so there can be an owners club where just owning an ivy bridge chip is required.
Can't really have an owners club if owning the hardware can't get you in...


----------



## matada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> This is supposed to be an owners club though, if you start requiring prime 95 or IBT runs it won't be an owners club anymore, it will be another sandy stable club, just with lower requirements. You will probably lose the official owners club title so there can be an owners club where just owning an ivy bridge chip is required.
> Can't really have an owners club if owning the hardware can't get you in...


So I'd have to do Prime 95 or IBT just to say I'm an owner? I have no real desire to OC for the time being. I just want to be able to play some games, not get obsessed with hitting 4ghz, Plus I don't even have an unlocked IVB processor.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matada*
> 
> So I'd have to do Prime 95 or IBT just to say I'm an owner? I have no real desire to OC for the time being. I just want to be able to play some games, not get obsessed with hitting 4ghz, Plus I don't even have an unlocked IVB processor.


That's what it's looking like, but shouldn't be that way. Usually for an owners club you might need a validation, screeshot with cpu info, or photo of the hardware with a username. Some owners don't use prime95 or IBT, etc., so it really can't be a requirement for an official owner's club, & there's already an ivy stable club.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> That's what it's looking like, but shouldn't be that way. Usually for an owners club you might need a validation, screeshot with cpu info, or photo of the hardware with a username. Some owners don't use prime95 or IBT, etc., so it really can't be a requirement for an official owner's club, & there's already an ivy stable club.


I think Prime95 and real temps screenshots are only necessary to prove if you're running anything higher than stock clock. If you're running stock then you don't nedd to post prime and real temps screenshots.


----------



## staryoshi

This thread doesn't need competition-caliber validation, IMO. It's just an Owner's thread... not a stable club as FtW alluded. That and an hour of Prime95 is an hour I could be folding


----------



## FtW 420

That would work, owner's who don't run prime could still be in the owner's club at least.


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> After 2 sleepness of trying different voltages and even random ones...I present *5.0GHz @ 1.4v* in Bios. Fails IBT and Linx because too hot (obviously) but passed 4hrs Prime95 blend and 3 hours of Dirt 3 and BF3. Stable for real world use in my opinion...but you guys can go ahead bash me that it's "not stable". Will try for 12 hours of Prime95 later this week when I don't need to use the computer.
> Temps are a bit warm...but I buy a new CPU and Motherboard every 2 years just because I can afford it and just for fun anyways...so I'm just going to run it *24/7* like this


Yeah I would try 12 hrs of prime95 just to try it. You can't bump a bit more voltage?? I know that stress testing and stability test are trying to toast the chip. When I was running stability test for 4.9Ghz, I was maxing 82C, but it was 62C on gaming which means I got a lot more room for OCing for real world use. I am currently at 1.37v for 4.9 with 12 hrs of prime blend. Tomorrow, I will try to reach 5Ghz with atleast 1.4v. I would say it is almost stable as it is now. If you don't crash in games and at idle then your good. You are not always going to run it on full mode unless you are folding. Good job btw!


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> After 2 sleepness of trying different voltages and even random ones...I present *5.0GHz @ 1.4v* in Bios. Fails IBT and Linx because too hot (obviously) but passed 4hrs Prime95 blend and 3 hours of Dirt 3 and BF3. Stable for real world use in my opinion...but you guys can go ahead bash me that it's "not stable". Will try for 12 hours of Prime95 later this week when I don't need to use the computer.
> Temps are a bit warm...but I buy a new CPU and Motherboard every 2 years just because I can afford it and just for fun anyways...so I'm just going to run it *24/7* like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main Bios Settings:
> CPU Voltage *1.4*
> DRAM Voltage 1.51
> VCCSA 0.925
> VCCIO 1.0625
> CPU PLL 1.81875
> PCH 1.0625
> All others on AUTO
> Under DIGI+VRM:
> LLC - Extreme
> Voltage Freq - Auto
> VRM Spread - Enabled
> CPU Power Phase - Auto
> CPU Power Duty Cont - Extreme
> *Asus Maximus V Gene
> Intel i7 3770K @ 5.0GHz (1.4v)
> AMD HD7970 @ 1150MHz (1.3v)
> (Temporary Ram) 8GB Corsair Vengeance @ 1600MHz (7-8-8-24)
> Sony 55" LED EX620
> Corsair Obsidian 650D
> Corsair Gold AX750w
> OCZ Vertex 3 (120GB) [Win 7 Pro SP1]
> OCZ Vertex 3 (60GB) [OSX Lion 10.7.2]*
> Watercooling Loop:
> XSPC RS240 -> EK XTC140 -> EK Supreme HT -> EK-FC7970 -> XSPC750 (7v mod)
> Some Computer Pics *HERE*


You should get this warranty just in case. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## sean222

Well...after two days of tinkering and losing my hair to get 5GHz...I give up. *No big e-Penis for me*, lol. I really wanted that 5GHz too! But I think my chip is limited to 4.9GHz, which is awesome nevertheless.
So I'm settling on *4.9GHz @ 1.33v*. Idle in the 30's, game in the 50's-60's, Prime95 70s and 80s, and stupid IBT and LinX pushed her to 80s and 90s. Here are my initial test results, passed IBT and LinX and Prime95 Small 8K FTFs. Will run a 12Hr P95 Blend Sunday night to fully satisfy myself, but I think I'll be OK









Not too shabby consider my *3770K is in the same single loop with my overclocked HD7970*!
I'm definitely a proud Ivy Bridge Owner!




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> I can bet your overclock will be unstable in a few months due to degradation. Either way, that's a golden Ivy chip... many can't get 5GHz to even boot, and the ones that can usually hit thermal throttling temps.


You are correct kind sir, 1.4v WOULD degrade it quickly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> I got a lot more room for OCing for real world use. I am currently at 1.37v for 4.9 with 12 hrs of prime blend. Tomorrow, I will try to reach 5Ghz with atleast 1.4v. Good job btw!


Thanks! And good luck with 5GHz!!! Hopefully you're cooling and your chip are better than mine








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> You should get this warranty just in case. http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


Not gonna keep at 1.4v







Not a smart long term decision for IB. 1.33v and I'll never have to use that warranty


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Thanks! And good luck with 5GHz!!! Hopefully you're cooling and your chip are better than mine


Thanks. I doubt that vcore. I can easily pass IBT in standard mode. You can try it with at maximum settings and see if it is stable. Once you get it stable with that vcore then you are the lucky one! Usually I let it pass IBT with maximum first before going for prime. With that, I have a higher possibility of having a good clock. I'll keep everyone updated with my oc at 5ghz. Wish me luck.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got my 3570K and UD5H. Waiting a bit longer to see what people get before i start overclocking. My goal is 4.8Ghz if its possible.


----------



## coolhandluke41

just on a side note ..LinX or IBT should be run"ALL MEM" or you will never see max temps/stability


----------



## Cheatdeath

I like to think this is a good 24/7 OC. Stable for 6 hours of prime95 blend so far. Would you guys change anything here I am new to the OC scene. I have this feeling my cpu and mobo combo is killer! Thanks!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> I like to think this is a good 24/7 OC. Stable for 6 hours of prime95 blend so far. Would you guys change anything here I am new to the OC scene. I have this feeling my cpu and mobo combo is killer! Thanks!


What's you batch number?? You got 4.5ghz @ 1.164 volts? That's veryyyy nice...I hope I can do something like that.

Edit: nvm found it - L204B450

L204B might be a good batch...michaelrw hit 4.7 ghz @ 1.260 volts as well...

hmmm not sure if I should exchange my 32 batch for a L204B......


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> Well...after two days of tinkering and losing my hair to get 5GHz...I give up. *No big e-Penis for me*, lol. I really wanted that 5GHz too! But I think my chip is limited to 4.9GHz, which is awesome nevertheless.
> So I'm settling on *4.9GHz @ 1.33v*. Idle in the 30's, game in the 50's-60's, Prime95 70s and 80s, and stupid IBT and LinX pushed her to 80s and 90s. Here are my initial test results, passed IBT and LinX and Prime95 Small 8K FTFs. Will run a 12Hr P95 Blend Sunday night to fully satisfy myself, but I think I'll be OK


You have the best i7 3770k on the site to my knowledge. (You sure you didn't disable HT?) That's not just awesome, but amazing that your processor is doing that. The 3570ks are doing a little better, and i'm sure we'll see a few 5GHz on those. The lack of HT really allows them to push out about 200-300MHz more on average.

I'm still stuck with 4.6GHz @ 1.23v and getting 88C in IBT on my $400 loop. 1.29v results in 95C+ in IBT and even Prime95 8k FFTs. Your processor seems to have no voltage leakage like most of them.


----------



## DeXel

I am disappointed with my 3570K







in terms of overclocking. It needs 1.29 (1.26 according to CPU-Z) volts to stay stable at 4.4Ghz under Prime95, IBT and etc...
I'll post prime95 run after two hours.

Batch #L204B361 and it's in my sig.


----------



## PolRoger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheatdeath*
> 
> I like to think this is a good 24/7 OC. Stable for 6 hours of prime95 blend so far. Would you guys change anything here I am new to the OC scene. I have this feeling my cpu and mobo combo is killer! Thanks!


That looks like a nice chip! How much vcore to do 46x and 47x??


----------



## Cheatdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PolRoger*
> 
> That looks like a nice chip! How much vcore to do 46x and 47x??


TBH I dont know yet I have just put all my focus and time into this 45x OC. I am not looking to push to the extreme because I use my computer daily and I just want a clean stable 24/7 OC. Although the thought that I have a better than average chip does intrigue me some


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Did you reformat windows? If you didn't you should when swapping mobos.


Yeah I did. It turned out that something in my system hated PCIe 3.0, so I changed back to 2.0 and it runs fine. No need for 3.0 on a single 680 I hear.


----------



## oryon

Intel's max recommended vcore is 1.52. Will we see chip degradation before then?


----------



## adamski07

My chip is acting weird. I was stable at 4.9Ghz with 1.37v maxing at 82 C. I was about to OC'd it to 5Ghz, but I ran IBT again. I was shocked to get 100C maximum after 4 secs of IBT!







I didnt change anything on BIOS. I ran Prime95 and getting high temp as well, same on the AIDA. I checked if my water loop is working and it was all fine. I tried to reseat my CPU block and still got the same results. I decided to reseat again, but I took of the CPU first then put it back. After that, I was still getting the same result. This means the CPU degraded that fast? I am really disappointed with this. I know some people who where experiencing the same.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip is acting weird. I was stable at 4.9Ghz with 1.37v maxing at 82 C. I was about to OC'd it to 5Ghz, but I ran IBT again. I was shocked to get 100C maximum after 4 secs of IBT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt change anything on BIOS. I ran Prime95 and getting high temp as well, same on the AIDA. I checked if my water loop is working and it was all fine. I tried to reseat my CPU block and still got the same results. I decided to reseat again, but I took of the CPU first then put it back. After that, I was still getting the same result. This means the CPU degraded that fast? I am really disappointed with this. I know some people who where experiencing the same.


1.37v is above the maximum voltage recommended. I've been warning people to not exceed 1.35v. ASUS says 1.33v. 22nm is very small and is going to be much pickier to increased voltages.

These processors are wierd, maybe it didn't degrade but it sounds like it did to me, it's also possible your ambient changed enough that the processor can longer get that heat out fast enough. Your cooling really doesn't matter when the processor isn't letting go of the heat inside it's cores. Sucks, but that's the main problem with these processors.

Your processor is now acting like mine (and many others) have since Day 1. =/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> Intel's max recommended vcore is 1.52. Will we see chip degradation before then?


Don't go above 1.35v, and I would suggest 1.33v or lower if you disable speedstep.

You won't get *anywhere* near 1.52 without seeing well beyond throttling temps (105C).


----------



## adamski07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> 1.37v is above the maximum voltage recommended. I've been warning people to not exceed 1.35v. ASUS says 1.33v. 22nm is very small and is going to be much pickier to increased voltages.
> These processors are wierd, maybe it didn't degrade but it sounds like it did to me, it's also possible your ambient changed enough that the processor can longer get that heat out fast enough. Your cooling really doesn't matter when the processor isn't letting go of the heat inside it's cores. Sucks, but that's the main problem with these processors.
> .


This is really weird. I am running Prime blend right now and it doesn't peak to 100C anymore.







I'll keep it running til it reaches the maximum temp again.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing it but your 2500k has better CPU score....


Doh!

I was half asleep when I posted that. I will make sure driver is the same and exact same clocks on card.

Also going for 5ghz on 3570k 3dmark11.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamski07*
> 
> This is really weird. I am running Prime blend right now and it doesn't peak to 100C anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep it running til it reaches the maximum temp again.


It's heat getting trapped in the processor randomly, I bet. Hopefully this problem is fixed with Haswell. I personally wouldn't risk it and would lower my voltage to something around 1.3v and get whatever best speed I can with that. That way when it happens.. it won't overheat.


----------



## Jpope

Just got it going an hour ago, Plenty still to do.


----------



## sean222

HT is disabled Murlocke. Sorry to disappoint ya. HT off to reduce microstuttering on BF3. I didn't buy the 3570 because I figured the 3770 had 100 more MHz even with HT Off. Gonna test HT on in a bit.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sean222*
> 
> HT is disabled Murlocke. Sorry to disappoint ya. HT off to reduce microstuttering on BF3. I didn't buy the 3570 because I figured the 3770 had 100 more MHz even with HT Off. Gonna test HT on in a bit.


lol, well that explains a lot.


----------



## 260870

Arghh. Trying to overclock my 3570k to no avail. I set multiplier in BIOS but when I load into windows it stays at stock. Maybe im doing something wrong.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> Arghh. Trying to overclock my 3570k to no avail. I set multiplier in BIOS but when I load into windows it stays at stock. Maybe im doing something wrong.


It's a multiplier. Windows will still see you at 3.4GHz because it's ******ed. Some other programs will too. What's even more funny is Windows Experience Index gives my 3770k a 7.8 at 3.5GHz, and a 7.8 at 4.9GHz. It gave my i7 920 a 7.8 too, and this processor is worlds faster. The program doesn't even seem to test your actual processor, everything else is 7.9.









Use CPU-Z, or a temp monitoring program.


----------



## 260870

I use CPU-z, it just never seemed to work. I just kept normal at stock and changed the turbo multiplier (or is that what i was meant to do all along).

Im coming from a Phenom II so its a lil different.


----------



## Dmac73

3DM11 really likes Ivy.

My 3770k @ 4.6 is beating out 2600k @ 5ghz by 800 pts in physics. It's roughly equivalent to 5.2ghz 2600k. 600mhz difference. Not really any margin of error either, multiple testing and identical scores.

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3353910;jsessionid=2qobrrx5f4lu1uex3r3m7sw68

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/9720/pp14871.png < That's with 7970 CFX.

The gap is far lower with any other bench, without a doubt.... but i'm enjoying myself with this one:thumb:


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I use CPU-z, it just never seemed to work. I just kept normal at stock and changed the turbo multiplier (or is that what i was meant to do all along).
> Im coming from a Phenom II so its a lil different.


Disablo turbo and adjust normal multiplier.


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Disablo turbo and adjust normal multiplier.


That's what I was doing before and nothing was happening. Maybe there is something im getting confused about in the BIOS.

Now I have turbo back and set to 4.5GHz, boosts there anytime im doing anything with it, so its the same effect right?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Just a heads up for those who have a OCZ Sandforce SF-2281 based SSD or maybe even any Sandforce SF-2281 SSD. I was getting a BSOD every time I tried to wake from sleep when using my OCZ Solid 3 60GB SSD. The firmwware on the drive was 2.11 and updating it to the newest 2.22 fixed the issue. I just thought some might find this information helpful.

At first I thought it was an issue with my overclock but changing everything to all stock didn't fix the issue. I was getting really discouraged that it was maybe a hardware issue. After I discovered I got a BSOD every time I woke from sleep, I was able to use that as a test to see if the issue was fixed. Lastly I used my Samsung F3 1TB that I had installed Windows on originally when I first got my Ivy Bridge components and the F3 did not get a BSOD when waking from sleep. So it was something related to the SSD. I finally figured it could be the SSD firmware. Here is a link to update your OCZ SSD firmware: link.


----------



## Tulion

3570k
3205B990
- testing - 4.6GHz, 69c spikes, prime 95
- testing not sure 4.6ish
- testing not sure 69spike,
- h100 stock fans exhaust

First time ever overclocking (first pc built too) what all should I be adjusting to get a stable 24/7 OC?
Do I need to just worry about temps, or temps AND voltage?

as far as voltage goes, is everyone refering to the volt's placed in for like the "CPU Voltage" or the higher voltage for "Vcore"? and what are safe volts for those?

*asus z77 V-Pro*

only things I've touched so far
blck 100.5
CPU volt 1.27
CPU Load Line Calibration: Medium
CPU Current: 130%
CPU Power Phase: Extreme
CPU Volt Freq: Auto
CPU Power Thermal: 140c
CPU Power response: Medium

Just kinda screwing around no clue what I can and can't touch.... (25 bucks @ microcenter for OC protection plan well spent)


----------



## trumpet-205

For those who have ASRock board, what LLC did you use? I use LLC Level 3.

Also, can someone tell me how to use offset mode on ASRock motherboard? Currently I have 3570K at 44x with 1.22 V fixed Vcore and 1.1 V for VTT (got a 9C BSOD, never happened to me on 1 V on my 2100).


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> For those who have ASRock board, what LLC did you use? I use LLC Level 3.
> Also, can someone tell me how to use offset mode on ASRock motherboard? Currently I have 3570K at 44x with 1.22 V fixed Vcore and 1.1 V for VTT (got a 9C BSOD, never happened to me on 1 V on my 2100).


I'm using Level 4. What is your stock voltage? When using offset mode it just takes your stock voltage and adds or subtracts whatever offset you enter. You might have to play around with the offset to see what setting will net you the same voltage as fixed mode.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I'm using Level 4. What is your stock voltage? When using offset mode it just takes your stock voltage and adds or subtracts whatever offset you enter. You might have to play around with the offset to see what setting will net you the same voltage as fixed mode.


Stock voltage at what multiplier? 34x or 44x?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> I am disappointed with my 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in terms of overclocking. It needs 1.29 (1.26 according to CPU-Z) volts to stay stable at 4.4Ghz under Prime95, IBT and etc...
> I'll post prime95 run after two hours.
> Batch #L204B361 and it's in my sig.


go with CPUZ reading. your BIOS setting is not relevant. Your board is Vdroop'ing, thats why your voltage is lower than what you set in the BIOS. Look to increase your Load Line Calibration setting to stabilize


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> go with CPUZ reading. your BIOS setting is not relevant. Your board is Vdroop'ing, thats why your voltage is lower than what you set in the BIOS. Look to increase your Load Line Calibration setting to stabilize


I always assumed to go off the highest reading (bios one). I prefer that even if it vdroops.. For a 24/7 overclock i wouldn't go past 1.35v in the bios..


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> That's what I was doing before and nothing was happening. Maybe there is something im getting confused about in the BIOS.
> Now I have turbo back and set to 4.5GHz, boosts there anytime im doing anything with it, so its the same effect right?


Disable EIST, C1/C3 state, and C2 state if you want your freq to stay constant and not bounce around


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Disable EIST, C1/C3 state, and C2 state if you want your freq to stay constant and not bounce around


I don't really have a need to have it at fullspeed constantly. It clocks up when its needed. Thanks though.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> go with CPUZ reading. your BIOS setting is not relevant. Your board is Vdroop'ing, thats why your voltage is lower than what you set in the BIOS. Look to increase your Load Line Calibration setting to stabilize


Sure, I know about that. I keep my LLC at turbo. It's just some people are stable with 1.25v or lower at higher frequencies. My 3570K does not seem that good (to me it seems the worse in this thread so far). In fact, it failed prime at second hour of running with these settings:
vcore: 1.29 (1.26 actual)
llc: turbo
pll: 1.5v
BIOS version F6

I'll try increasing vcore to 1.32 and see if it stabilizes under prime.


----------



## shredzy

After some thought, I've decided to grab a 3570k on tuesday....couldn't really see the point on the extra 2mb cache and HT for myself....I really only game, plus you can squeeze some more mhz out of it over a 3770k due to less heat and no HT


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Sure, I know about that. I keep my LLC at turbo. It's just some people are stable with 1.25v or lower at higher frequencies. My 3570K does not seem that good (to me it seems the worse in this thread so far). In fact, it failed prime at second hour of running with these settings:
> vcore: 1.29 (1.26 actual)
> llc: turbo
> pll: 1.5v
> BIOS version F6
> I'll try increasing vcore to 1.32 and see if it stabilizes under prime.


Could be weak mother board.


----------



## SandShark

Any 3770k owners try folding yet?

If so, how are the ppd and temps?

*Yes you need HT on







.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Yes, I have spoken with munaim1 about this. I will be assisting him in compiling the data for that spreadsheet, which is due to include batch numbers this time around.
> As Sam has suggested, we will be completing the spreadsheet for the Owners Thread here with validation of *approximately 1 hour* of Prime95.
> Screenshot validation *MUST* include:
> 
> *RealTemp 3.70* (showing an up-time that matches or exceeds your Prime95 time)
> *CPUID CPU-Z 1.60.1*
> *Prime95* (showing all worker windows, the current time of each worker, and the time the workers were started)
> *Sticky Note* with your OCN USERNAME, what COOLING you're using (either Air, High-end air, All-in-one Water, or Custom Water Loop), AMBIENT air temperature, and your BATCH NUMBER
> *** The current time of a worker minus the start time of the workers should be equal to or greater than 1 hour
> **** PLEASE evenly distribute the individual worker windows in the main Prime95 window by going to the menu bar at the top, clicking on "Window", then choosing "Tile" from the dropdown. This makes reading your screenies a little easier
> ***** If you do not know how to use Sticky Notes, press the windows key to open the start menu, type "sticky notes" in the search box, and Voila! it should appear.
> *Refer to my Original Post for a sample screenshot and further details.
> If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.*
> 
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be an owners club though, if you start requiring prime 95 or IBT runs it won't be an owners club anymore, it will be another sandy stable club, just with lower requirements. You will probably lose the official owners club title so there can be an owners club where just owning an ivy bridge chip is required.
> Can't really have an owners club if owning the hardware can't get you in...
Click to expand...

Whoa, no need to exclude non-overclocks. Maybe the assumption is that most will not be running stock clocks but the rules can easily include an invite to owners who do.


----------



## SonDa5

3570k at 4.9GHZ beats my best 3DMark11 score with 2500k at 5.2GHZ on the CPU physics score

[email protected] Physics 9783
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3355036

[email protected] Physics 9693
http://3dmark.com/3dm11/2851698


----------



## SonDa5

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358790

5GHZ

Super Pi 32m and MaxxMem2


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358790
> 5GHZ
> Super Pi 32m and MaxxMem2


5000MHz exactly! Nice!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Whoa, no need to exclude non-overclocks. Maybe the assumption is that most will not be running stock clocks but the rules can easily include an invite to owners who do.


Yeah, although it is looking like it will exclude everyone who overclocks that won't use stability testing software.
I don't run stock, but don't use prime95 either.It'll still be like an owner's club if you can be a member at stock, but not much of an owner's club if an overclocked validation or screenie isn't good enough, more like another ivy stable club.


----------



## Br3ach

Just managed to stabilize my 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz, but the temps are too high ;-( Admittedly, I am using an old cooler (TRUE 120), but does this seem right to you?



HT, IGP on, VCC in BIOS set to 1.180, LLC at Extreme (ASUS), so CPU-Z reads 1.224V under load. I'm 1h+ prime stable.

Do these temps look right to you given the cooler/voltage? Is this 10C difference between Core 0 and 1 normal or do I have to reseat? Cheers!


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> For those who have ASRock board, what LLC did you use? I use LLC Level 3.
> Also, can someone tell me how to use offset mode on ASRock motherboard? Currently I have 3570K at 44x with 1.22 V fixed Vcore and 1.1 V for VTT (got a 9C BSOD, never happened to me on 1 V on my 2100).


I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6 with offset voltages.

First overclock with manual voltages until its stable.

Run prime 95 and open core temp and cpu-z.


In cpu-z it shows core voltage. In Core Temp it shows VID. Subtract the VID from the Vcore, and that is your offset for that frequency.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> Just managed to stabilize my 3770K @ 4.5 Ghz, but the temps are too high ;-( Admittedly, I am using an old cooler (TRUE 120), but does this seem right to you?
> HT, IGP on, VCC in BIOS set to 1.180, LLC at Extreme (ASUS), so CPU-Z reads 1.224V under load. I'm 1h+ prime stable.
> Do these temps look right to you given the cooler/voltage? Is this 10C difference between Core 0 and 1 normal or do I have to reseat? Cheers!


lol definitely try reseating... if no improvement, i'd de-lid that sucker in a heartbeat and see if intel screwed up applying the paste, or better yet RMA it... 1.22v 100C is unacceptable for a K model IMO


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> lol definitely try reseating... if no improvement, i'd de-lid that sucker in a heartbeat and see if intel screwed up applying the paste, or better yet RMA it... 1.22v 100C is unacceptable for a K model IMO


Do you know de-liding IB is proven to be ineffective?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6 with offset voltages.
> First overclock with manual voltages until its stable.
> Run prime 95 and open core temp and cpu-z.
> 
> In cpu-z it shows core voltage. In Core Temp it shows VID. Subtract the VID from the Vcore, and that is your offset for that frequency.


doesn't work for me, i've got an offset of -0.015 and
cpu-z = 1.096
coretemo VID = 0.1559
which equals 0.05 offset

could I be drooping that much at just 4.3? in which case if I increased the anti droop setting and increased my offset to maybe -0.045 then i'd be in the same place but probably with a lower idle voltage. Which would either make me unstable, or make me cooler at idle, currently its about 33C on cores which I'm happy with.


----------



## Br3ach

OK, I reseated - think I put too much TIM first time around - now hottest core (no 2 again) is hitting 93C max which is about 7C improvement, but still I was hoping for something sub-90...


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Do you know de-liding IB is proven to be ineffective?


This is why I explicitly stated "to see if Intel screwed up applying the paste".....


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> OK, I reseated - think I put too much TIM first time around - now hottest core (no 2 again) is hitting 93C max which is about 7C improvement, but still I was hoping for something sub-90...


How are your ambients inside the case, your idle temp could be a good indicator.


----------



## Br3ach

Room temp is around 22-23C, don't know how to measure properly ambients inside the case, but here's the MB report:



By the way, I touched the heatsink's heat pipes and they are barely warm - how is this possible if the IHS is at 93C...??


----------



## BodenM

Got my 3570K yesterday, loving having 90fps in BF3 on high at 1920x1080 (when it's not crashing). Will do the validation stuff tomorrow, is it ok if I use IntelBurnTest instead of Prime95 for the validation? Don't have time to leave p95 running for 12hrs to stability test, unfortunately.


----------



## combateng

anybody have trouble getting their ivy to boot? mine will not boot AT ALL!!! it just restarts every few seconds like theirs a cpu/mem problem. i have a msi z68a gd-65 g3 mainboard, latest bios, and my 2500k still works perfectly...anyone think i just got a bad chip?!?


----------



## FiShBuRn

i have diferent temp with coretemp and realtemp :s whitch is more accurate?


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> anybody have trouble getting their ivy to boot? mine will not boot AT ALL!!! it just restarts every few seconds like theirs a cpu/mem problem. i have a msi z68a gd-65 g3 mainboard, latest bios, and my 2500k still works perfectly...anyone think i just got a bad chip?!?


Did you clear the CMOS before swapping chips? That might help if you haven't.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> Room temp is around 22-23C, don't know how to measure properly ambients inside the case, but here's the MB report:
> 
> By the way, I touched the heatsink's heat pipes and they are barely warm - how is this possible if the IHS is at 93C...??


Case temp is 34, idle temp is high as ****, 76c??? High even if its just 25% load.

Definitely a problem with the CPU or heatsink.

How did you apply the thermal paste???


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> Room temp is around 22-23C, don't know how to measure properly ambients inside the case, but here's the MB report:
> 
> By the way, I touched the heatsink's heat pipes and they are barely warm - how is this possible if the IHS is at 93C...??


The IHS is not 93C, the cores are 93C, probably very localised, leave it at load (not at 90C though) and you'll feel the heat leak through to the sink. There are huge temp gradients involved. There might have been on previous chips, perhaps now they are getting to the point where they know where to put the DTS's.


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Did you clear the CMOS before swapping chips? That might help if you haven't.


yup, did that, and at first it did not work...even removed the battery for 30 min and then tried... now, i neglected to say when i first installed it, i guess i had bent about 5 pins, i straightened them out since obviously the 2500k is working in here but idk if maybe that did something weird to the chip.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> i have diferent temp with coretemp and realtemp :s whitch is more accurate?


What is your update speed for temps on coretemp? my default was 10s, the rate of change of temp is very high, hence the differences. even at 1s, i'd suggest that the change rate is high, look to the peaks over a long period of time (5mins?)


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> anybody have trouble getting their ivy to boot? mine will not boot AT ALL!!! it just restarts every few seconds like theirs a cpu/mem problem. i have a msi z68a gd-65 g3 mainboard, latest bios, and my 2500k still works perfectly...anyone think i just got a bad chip?!?


I have the same problem with my board ( asrock extreme7 gen 3) when i try to enable xmp with dram or even set it to run at 2133mhz manually. But since i set it to 2000mhz manually i havnt had a problem. Dont know if that helps any, but maybe try adjusting ram


----------



## sean222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> You have the best i7 3770k on the site to my knowledge. (You sure you didn't disable HT?) That's not just awesome, but amazing that your processor is doing that. The 3570ks are doing a little better, and i'm sure we'll see a few 5GHz on those. The lack of HT really allows them to push out about 200-300MHz more on average.
> I'm still stuck with 4.6GHz @ 1.23v and getting 88C in IBT on my $400 loop. 1.29v results in 95C+ in IBT and even Prime95 8k FFTs. Your processor seems to have no voltage leakage like most of them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> lol, well that explains a lot.


Murlocke!!! I owe you a big thank you (+*Rep*). [edit: I can't Rep+ you? that sucks]
Just as I was about to _settle_ on 5.0GHz @ 1.4v HT Off...you convinced me not to







Now I'm at *4.9GHz @ 1.32v with HT ON!* And not a single microstutter in BF3. Smooth as butter. Can't wait to run a 12Hr Prime95 test tonight, I'm _almost_ certain it will pass. Thanks buddy. Hopefully these new results still portray a "Good" Ivy chip












And a shot from her bad side just cause


----------



## Rognin

Anyone put these chips under a direct die TEC or chilled water?


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*
> 
> I have the same problem with my board ( asrock extreme7 gen 3) when i try to enable xmp with dram or even set it to run at 2133mhz manually. But since i set it to 2000mhz manually i havnt had a problem. Dont know if that helps any, but maybe try adjusting ram


thats what it is acting like...i have g-skill 1600 ram, i run it at 1600 because for some reason I can not get it to run any higher, idk if i dont have voltage up enough or something im a noob at OCing ram. i have already checked the psu and it is working fine so its gotta be either ram, or just a bad CPU.

what do you recommend I do to overclock the ram to get it at 2000?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> Room temp is around 22-23C, don't know how to measure properly ambients inside the case, but here's the MB report:
> 
> By the way, I touched the heatsink's heat pipes and they are barely warm - how is this possible if the IHS is at 93C...??


umm what are you doing in this screenshot? are you idling at 71C?????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FiShBuRn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> What is your update speed for temps on coretemp? my default was 10s, the rate of change of temp is very high, hence the differences. even at 1s, i'd suggest that the change rate is high, look to the peaks over a long period of time (5mins?)


Thanks, my default was the same ive changed to 1s now...but still not the same...i will try in long period like u said!

Here my custom blend, 4096K FFT, memory usage 6500MB, time to run each FFT 1minute.

3770k HT on @ 4.5GHz, 1.270v, PLL 1.5


----------



## Br3ach

No, of course not, this is under load small FFTs prime load - someone was asking about my case ambients. The CPU DTS 71 C reading is about the time Coretemp reads 91 C off my hottest core.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> doesn't work for me, i've got an offset of -0.015 and
> cpu-z = 1.096
> coretemo VID = 0.1559
> which equals 0.05 offset
> could I be drooping that much at just 4.3? in which case if I increased the anti droop setting and increased my offset to maybe -0.045 then i'd be in the same place but probably with a lower idle voltage. Which would either make me unstable, or make me cooler at idle, currently its about 33C on cores which I'm happy with.


I did set my LLC to Ultra High (75%). I was getting some pretty serious droop even at lower clocks.

Your VID can't be 0.1559v. Do you mean 1.1559?

Also, do you know what voltage you need to be stable at that clock speed?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I did set my LLC to Ultra High (75%). I was getting some pretty serious droop even at lower clocks.
> Your VID can't be 0.1559v. Do you mean 1.1559?
> Also, do you know what voltage you need to be stable at that clock speed?


sorry yes 1.1559.

cpu-z suggests i'm at 1.096 stable at 4.3
asus suite says i'm at 1.092


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> sorry yes 1.1559.
> cpu-z suggests i'm at 1.096 stable at 4.3
> asus suite says i'm at 1.092


You should be able to set your offset to -.055 or -.06 and be stable. What level of LLC are you using?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You should be able to set your offset to -.055 or -.06 and be stable. What level of LLC are you using?


none or auto, whatever the default is, why do you think I should be able to do that?
At an offset of -0.02 it failed prime after 90mins.
At an offset of -0.05( which is where I expected the answer to be) it would not boot.
An offset of -0.02 got me to the same value that I set the OC to in software and showed the 1.045 that the asus OC software showed


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> none or auto, whatever the default is, why do you think I should be able to do that?
> At an offset of -0.02 it failed prime after 90mins.
> At an offset of -0.05( which is where I expected the answer to be) it would not boot.
> An offset of -0.02 got me to the same value that I set the OC to in software and showed the 1.045 that the asus OC software showed


Vcore - VID = offset.
If you are stable at 1.096 Vcore, then that voltage or a bit higher should work fine. VID is the reference voltage, so to get 1.096 from 1.1559, you subtract about .06 volts.

Try your -.02v offset again, but raise you LLC to 50% or 75%. That should take care of the Vdroop.

I'm a little surprised that you're stable at 4.3 ghz at only 1.096 volts. I needed something closer to 1.2 to get 4.3.


----------



## trumpet-205




----------



## BearKSB

1 hour PRIME 95 test. Everything should be in the screenshot (plus I wanted to show off the new dual screen background that I found.









Add me to the sheet.


----------



## BearKSB

Realized that the size is prohibitive of reading everything...


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Vcore - VID = offset.
> If you are stable at 1.096 Vcore, then that voltage or a bit higher should work fine. VID is the reference voltage, so to get 1.096 from 1.1559, you subtract about .06 volts.
> Try your -.02v offset again, but raise you LLC to 50% or 75%. That should take care of the Vdroop.
> I'm a little surprised that you're stable at 4.3 ghz at only 1.096 volts. I needed something closer to 1.2 to get 4.3.


I'm 6 hrs P95 blended (5mins per) stable, and able to play bf3 for 3 hrs without issues. The only reason p95 and bf3 didn't carry on for longer was that I stopped, not that it stopped.

I'm not sure what I would gain by adjusting anything, I've got the right voltage at load to make me stable, any lower and i'm not stable, hence i'm as cool as i can be (bearing in mind I want to limit myself to 70C core temp). Its actually not a droop, its a rise if anything, as you are suggesting I should be at -0.05 and I am at -0.02. The idle temps are fine at about 33C, which is probably case temp +1-2C

Edit, idle volts are 0.92V


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm 6 hrs P95 blended (5mins per) stable, and able to play bf3 for 3 hrs without issues. The only reason p95 and bf3 didn't carry on for longer was that I stopped, not that it stopped.
> I'm not sure what I would gain by adjusting anything, I've got the right voltage at load to make me stable, any lower and i'm not stable, hence i'm as cool as i can be (bearing in mind I want to limit myself to 70C core temp). Its actually not a droop, its a rise if anything, as you are suggesting I should be at -0.05 and I am at -0.02. The idle temps are fine at about 33C, which is probably case temp +1-2C


I agree with you. If it works how you want then there's really no point in changing anything. Just weird that your voltages are behaving that way.


----------



## exploiteddna

*Hey guys! I appreciate everyone's hard work in putting together some solid OC's and validating screenshots! That being said, we will now ONLY be doing a subjective reporting of your max OC, CPU, and Batch Number. After further discussion with munaim1 about the Ivy Stable thread, we felt it best to try to minimize the overlap of data. We will use the Ivy Stable thread as a more rigorous, informative data set and keep this thread, the Owners Thread, limited to Max OC and Batch #s to be used as a quick reference.

Sorry for yet another change. For those of you who are working on getting validated, DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED! All of your work is still valid, keep working at it, run stress tests for 12+ hours and get validated at the Ivy Stable Thread.

The easiest way to get your USERNAME, CPU, BATCH #, and MAX OC (self-reported) added to the spreadsheet is to SEND ME A PM!*


----------



## exploiteddna

*Hey guys! I appreciate everyone's hard work in putting together some solid OC's and validating screenshots! That being said, we will now ONLY be doing a subjective reporting of your max OC, CPU, and Batch Number. After further discussion with munaim1 about the Ivy Stable thread, we felt it best to try to minimize the overlap of data. We will use the Ivy Stable thread as a more rigorous, informative data set and keep this thread, the Owners Thread, limited to Max OC and Batch #s to be used as a quick reference.

Sorry for yet another change. For those of you who are working on getting validated, DO NOT BE DISCOURAGED! All of your work is still valid, keep working at it, run stress tests for 12+ hours and get validated at the Ivy Stable Thread.

The easiest way to get your USERNAME, CPU, BATCH #, and MAX OC (self-reported) added to the spreadsheet is to SEND ME A PM!*


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I agree with you. If it works how you want then there's really no point in changing anything. Just weird that your voltages are behaving that way.


perhaps its a good chip?

I've thought about it some more.

I want to hit 1.096 (because it seems to work).

currently I'm on auto - 0.015V
It seems to suggest that I should be at -0.05, therefore I AM drooping by 0.035V, hence having to overshoot by 0.035V
If I were to minimise droop, then my offset could be -0.05, and at idle i'd have an additional -0.035V
So i would have an idle voltage of 0.885V, assuming no droop at idle.

All of the above is assuming the droop minimising mechanism is 100% effective.

How does 0.885V at idle sound to people? If that sounds ok, I might give it a go, although it would just give me a cooler idle, which might give me another 0.5-1s of warming up time as it goes under load, perhaps giving the fans more time to respond.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> perhaps its a good chip?
> I've thought about it some more.
> I want to hit 1.096 (because it seems to work).
> currently I'm on auto - 0.015V
> It seems to suggest that I should be at -0.05, therefore I AM drooping by 0.035V, hence having to overshoot by 0.035V
> If I were to minimise droop, then my offset could be -0.05, and at idle i'd have an additional -0.035V
> So i would have an idle voltage of 0.885V, assuming no droop at idle.
> All of the above is assuming the droop minimising mechanism is 100% effective.
> How does 0.885V at idle sound to people? If that sounds ok, I might give it a go, although it would just give me a cooler idle, which might give me another 0.5-1s of warming up time as it goes under load, perhaps giving the fans more time to respond.


Keep in mind that there probably won't be as much Vdroop at idle as there is at load. So maybe you could find an LLC setting somewhere in between in case .885 is too low to be stable.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Keep in mind that there probably won't be as much Vdroop at idle as there is at load. So maybe you could find an LLC setting somewhere in between in case .885 is too low to be stable.


I'm going to leave it, the risk is that 0.885 is too low for idle, there is no upside. I know its not a technically very challenging OC, but its +25%

Goes to show that you don't need to be an expert to get a bit extra out of these chips. To get a lot extra, now that's a different story


----------



## NoGuru

This is where I am at in testing. Going to see if I can fins some DICE.


Edit: Not really sure why there is two shots there...


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm going to leave it, the risk is that 0.885 is too low for idle, there is no upside. I know its not a technically very challenging OC, but its +25%


If you go for a higher overclock, your offset will eventually be positive, so that won't be an issue. That is assuming you have the cooling for the higher temps.


----------



## SonDa5

SonDa5, 3570k, Batch# 3204B958 , MAX OC 5GHZ

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358790

Super Pi 32m and MaxxMem2


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> If you go for a higher overclock, your offset will eventually be positive, so that won't be an issue. That is assuming you have the cooling for the higher temps.


I'm holding at 70C.

You seem awfully knowledgeable for someone with a first build listed.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm holding at 70C.
> You seem awfully knowledgeable for someone with a first build listed.


I've been following this kind of stuff for a long time and I like to read about it, but I never had the money to do it myself until recently. That is to say, I'm a college student with an internship









I also started going for a 4.2 overclock with offset voltages after hitting 4.6 with manual, but then I realized my idle vcore was too low, so I just decided to go for 4.6 again instead. Problem solved.


----------



## UNOE

anyone see any lapping results yet ?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UNOE*
> 
> anyone see any lapping results yet ?


Not yet. I don't think lapping really makes as much difference with today's CPU's, and coolers like it used to.

5.7 Gigglehurtz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2359651


----------



## Ben the OCer

Anybody mess around with the HD4000 IGP. I'm underclocking and undervolting my 3570K to explore it's power consumption. I removed my HD6850 to lower the power consumption even more for testing purposes. I'm having trouble getting the HD4000 to display my U3011's native resolution of 2560x1600. I uninstalled the AMD Catalyst Display drivers, used Driver Sweeper to cleanup, and installed the Intel HD4000 driver. I'm still only getting a max resolution of 1600x1200. I'm using the same Dual-Link DVI cable as I did with my HD6850 and same input on my monitor. Also the DVI port on my Asrock Z77 Extreme4 is indeed Dual-Link as I double checked that. Do you guys have any ideas?

I'm still very early in my testing but right now I'm at 2.3GHz 0.7v (idle 1.6GHz 0.68v). At this clock it idles at 44W and loads at 60W via OCCT (measured with a P3 P4400 Kill A Watt meter). The reason I chose 2.3GHz is because that's the base clock of the i5 3570T (that as far I know has yet to be released to major etailers but was brought to my attention by another member here). For comparison, at 4.4GHz 1.17v and with the HD6850 I was getting 70W idle and 160W load via OCCT.


----------



## Dmac73

Quick MaxxMem scores:

@4600mhz


----------



## NoGuru

Not to bad. Try running your Cammand Rate at 1T and use the submit button to get your overall score in the shot.


----------



## Plenair

Is there any harm in running the lowest possible voltage?
I know that running a higher Vcore will introduce extra heat and possibly cause degradation past something like 1.35v...

I'm only using a turbo ratio of 40 on my i5-3570K and each time I turn on my computer, I decrease Vcore Offset by -0.05, and I will keep doing this until it fails to run Prime95 for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Is there any harm in running the lowest possible voltage?
> I know that running a higher Vcore will introduce extra heat and possibly cause degradation past something like 1.35v...
> I'm only using a turbo ratio of 40 on my i5-3570K and each time I turn on my computer, I decrease Vcore Offset by -0.05, and I will keep doing this until it fails to run Prime95 for at least 30 minutes.


It won't hurt anything as long as it's stable.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Is there any harm in running the lowest possible voltage?
> I know that running a higher Vcore will introduce extra heat and possibly cause degradation past something like 1.35v...
> I'm only using a turbo ratio of 40 on my i5-3570K and each time I turn on my computer, I decrease Vcore Offset by -0.05, and I will keep doing this until it fails to run Prime95 for at least 30 minutes.


That's a good way to go! Once you find the minimum.. Put it up a setting or two - This is what i did with my Q9400. It's what Intel does too, almost any processor you get you can lower the voltage for!


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Anybody mess around with the HD4000 IGP. I'm underclocking and undervolting my 3570K to explore it's power consumption. I removed my HD6850 to lower the power consumption even more for testing purposes. I'm having trouble getting the HD4000 to display my U3011's native resolution of 2560x1600. I uninstalled the AMD Catalyst Display drivers, used Driver Sweeper to cleanup, and installed the Intel HD4000 driver. I'm still only getting a max resolution of 1600x1200. I'm using the same Dual-Link DVI cable as I did with my HD6850 and same input on my monitor. Also the DVI port on my Asrock Z77 Extreme4 is indeed Dual-Link as I double checked that. Do you guys have any ideas?


This is a limitation from the motherboard.
Quote:


> Supports DVI with max. resolution up to 1920x1200 @ 60Hz


http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&cat=Specifications


----------



## coolhandluke41

so far looks like this m could be my 24/7
4.5 HT on (1.2v bios)
4.7 HT off (1.22v bios) will try to under-volt it down the road ,will work on offset next


----------



## staryoshi

4.5Ghz @ 1.2v is nice








I'm stable at 4.2Ghz 1.12v or so. I'll see what my Maximus V Gene can do when it comes









Also, the HD4000 is impressive. I can run TF2 @ 1080p and medium-high settings and get very playable frame rates.


----------



## mav2000

Has anyone tried to work the IGP with a GPU and does it actually give you better frame rates while playing games?


----------



## darkphantom

Just picked up a 3770k and a 2700k for $400 (both) from craig's







Will be here later this week (as long as I am not getting scammed -_- )

Yes, the 2700k is SB, I know, but the other is IB


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Has anyone tried to work the IGP with a GPU and does it actually give you better frame rates while playing games?


I've had a dead graphics card for a month now, but from everything I read it seems that Hyperformance (IGP + GPU) only reduces input lag and/or frame lag. I bet casual gamers don't have much use for it, but I can't wait to try it.

Virtual Vsync is another capability, which is supposed to give lag-free Vsync, but I don't really care about that.

Here is a brief "preview" by Anandtech from awhile back that explains it:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4795/idf-2011-lucid-announces-virtu-ultimate-mvp-featuring-hyperformance-technology


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yeah i didn't get to play with HD4000 ,pretty nice to finally have on-board graphics (2500K had to go







)and also will be getting Gene in few weeks for some cold ,good luck staryoshi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Just picked up a 3770k and a 2700k for $400 (both) from craig's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be here later this week (as long as I am not *getting scammed* -_- )
> Yes, the 2700k is SB, I know, but the other is IB


sounds to good to be ...


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I've had a dead graphics card for a month now, but from everything I read it seems that Hyperformance (IGP + GPU) only reduces input lag and/or frame lag. I bet casual gamers don't have much use for it, but I can't wait to try it.
> Virtual Vsync is another capability, which is supposed to give lag-free Vsync, but I don't really care about that.
> Here is a brief "preview" by Anandtech from awhile back that explains it:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4795/idf-2011-lucid-announces-virtu-ultimate-mvp-featuring-hyperformance-technology


Any1 know whether it gets SLI stutter?


----------



## Plenair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Has anyone tried to work the IGP with a GPU and does it actually give you better frame rates while playing games?


I've been trying to get it to work with Total War Shogun 2, because it's listed in the Lucid MVP program.
However, the game is unplayable with it on.

1. The introduction video lags when subtitles are used
2. Missing menus and graphical errors when playing the game

I have tried redownloading and reinstalling 25 Gbs of the game, but the problem still persists...

I tried asking around the support forums but I've received a reply telling me it's not supported?

http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/38217-Shogun-2-with-Lucid-MVP-Nvidia-560ti-296.10-Graphic-Issues?p=341053&posted=1#post341053


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> I've been trying to get it to work with Total War Shogun 2, because it's listed in the Lucid MVP program.
> However, the game is unplayable with it on.
> 1. The introduction video lags when subtitles are used
> 2. Missing menus and graphical errors when playing the game
> I have tried redownloading and reinstalling 25 Gbs of the game, but the problem still persists...
> I tried asking around the support forums but I've received a reply telling me it's not supported?
> http://forums.totalwar.com/showthread.php/38217-Shogun-2-with-Lucid-MVP-Nvidia-560ti-296.10-Graphic-Issues?p=341053&posted=1#post341053


I was looking at this earlier.. While it seems like a cool idea I can see it being very buggy! Isn't the main idea to revert back to the HD3000/4000 to save power/heat/wear on your GPU? Like a laptop and optimus.

Anyway guys, let us know how it actually goes. I might give it a try myself once I get my processor!


----------



## Bloke

i7 3770K
Batch #L206B343
4600GHz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360047


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

i7 3770k. @ 4.4ghz - 1.248v
Batch:L204B259
MAX temp in prime95: 83c
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14

ran into stability issues past 4.4 and just haven't had the time to push it, its ok for now.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Has anyone tried to work the IGP with a GPU and does it actually give you better frame rates while playing games?


Also tried mvp on bf3 and was stuck at 4-5fps, imode and dmode, uninstalled it in the end.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Anyone had any trouble installed the management engine intel (MEI) software? mine installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?), on a perhaps related note, speedfan only picks up core/mb temps and fan speeds etc. occassionally, not related to whether aisuite is running or not.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> OK, I reseated - think I put too much TIM first time around - now hottest core (no 2 again) is hitting 93C max which is about 7C improvement, but still I was hoping for something sub-90...


You got a bad batch, my 3770k at 1.23v hits 88C during IBT on my custom water loop (which is hotter than most). Each Ivy is getting different temps at the same voltages, even on the same cooling. Luckily for me, my 3770k is capable of 4.6GHz at only 1.23v which is better than most 3770ks. However, it suffers from some pretty bad voltage leaks because I see a few people getting upwards of 1.35v with better temps.

Luck of the draw, sadly. I've seen 3770k owners getting anywhere from 4.4GHz to 4.9GHz, regardless of their cooling. 4.8+ is looking to be pretty rare though, unless they disable HT. If you are getting 4.5GHz-4.7GHz, you seem to be in the "average" area.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Also tried mvp on bf3 and was stuck at 4-5fps, imode and dmode, uninstalled it in the end.


Didn't even bother with it. It's just another headache and if you are spending $250+ on a processor, chances are you can max games without it (assuming the person is building a well rounded computer).


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Didn't even bother with it. It's just another headache and if you are spending $250+ on a processor, chances are you can max games without it (assuming the person is building a well rounded computer).


GTX470, so fairly rounded, locked at 60fps on low settings @2048x1152 waiting for 770 will skip 6XX probably, i'll be able to swing the upgrade past the missus next year








Off-topic what, if anything, are you using to encode videos for your media server? I've now got the processing power to do it at a reasonable speed.


----------



## damnwebsite

3570k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360142

Had speedstep on, but doing 3.6ghz @ 1.128v
Using noctua nh-d14 and my batch is L204B436
Maxing Core1 - 44~46 Core2 49~51 Core3 45~47 Core4 50~53
I'll oc later


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> GTX470, so fairly rounded, locked at 60fps on low settings @2048x1152 waiting for 770 will skip 6XX probably, i'll be able to swing the upgrade past the missus next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-topic what, if anything, are you using to encode videos for your media server? I've now got the processing power to do it at a reasonable speed.


I don't encode, I keep everything at max quality and ISO format since my popcorn hour can play ISOs without me having to manually mount them. I only keep the lossless english audio track and the main movie in the ISO though, to save space, but still keep the main movie at maximum possible quality. I use DVDFab to do that, no encoding required though, simply extracts the files from the ISO then recreates the ISO.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> 3570k http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2360142
> Had speedstep on, but doing 3.6ghz @ 1.128v
> Using noctua nh-d14 and my batch is L204B436
> Maxing Core1 - 44~46 Core2 49~51 Core3 45~47 Core4 50~53
> I'll oc later


thats high for 3.6 imo


----------



## damnwebsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> thats high for 3.6 imo


was running prime for a while, oh well, the temps i got were from reseating my d14 the second time :|. The first time round i got 40-44 on load on all cores except the 2nd core :|. I used acetone, maybe try reseat it again?, the TIM im using the the noctua one and im using like 1x4mm of it, maybe add more? Usually when i add MOAR TIM it usually decreases the temps (not truckloads)


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damnwebsite*
> 
> was running prime for a while, oh well, the temps i got were from reseating my d14 the second time :|. The first time round i got 40-44 on load on all cores except the 2nd core :|. I used acetone, maybe try reseat it again?, the TIM im using the the noctua one and im using like 1x4mm of it, maybe add more? Usually when i add MOAR TIM it usually decreases the temps (not truckloads)


Sorry, I must type what I actually mean, the voltage seems high for 3.6, after 3.8 is turbo and so should require little if no extra voltage.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Anybody mess around with the HD4000 IGP. I'm underclocking and undervolting my 3570K to explore it's power consumption. I removed my HD6850 to lower the power consumption even more for testing purposes. I'm having trouble getting the HD4000 to display my U3011's native resolution of 2560x1600. I uninstalled the AMD Catalyst Display drivers, used Driver Sweeper to cleanup, and installed the Intel HD4000 driver. I'm still only getting a max resolution of 1600x1200. I'm using the same Dual-Link DVI cable as I did with my HD6850 and same input on my monitor. Also the DVI port on my Asrock Z77 Extreme4 is indeed Dual-Link as I double checked that. Do you guys have any ideas?
> 
> I'm still very early in my testing but right now I'm at 2.3GHz 0.7v (idle 1.6GHz 0.68v). At this clock it idles at 44W and loads at 60W via OCCT (measured with a P3 P4400 Kill A Watt meter). The reason I chose 2.3GHz is because that's the base clock of the i5 3570T (that as far I know has yet to be released to major etailers but was brought to my attention by another member here). For comparison, at 4.4GHz 1.17v and with the HD6850 I was getting 70W idle and 160W load via OCCT.


Max resolution the IGP can display is 1920x1200... atleast on the DVI port anyway


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trumpet-205*
> 
> This is a limitation from the motherboard.
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&cat=Specifications


LOL, I looked at the specs page and totally missed that about the max resolution. All I was looking for was that it is a DVI-D port. I wonder if that's a limitation of the HD4000 via DVI or something that Asrock did or didn't do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Max resolution the IGP can display is 1920x1200... atleast on the DVI port anyway


Thanks for clarifying this. The dumb thing is that all the listed resolutions are in 4:3 format instead of 16:10 (the max being 1600x1200). This makes the IGP pretty useless to me, not that I'd really use the IGP besides as a backup. I guess that would be one reason to go with the Asrock Z77 Extreme6 since it has DisplayPort that can do 2560x1600. REP+ to you both for your help.


----------



## Nexus5k

@ Murlocke, have you tried lowering the iGPU frequency to lower temps? A few pages back someone said they were able to achieve lower temps by doing this.

Has anyone else tried this? I haven't had time to test it myself but I'm curious.


----------



## Plenair

Why is Core #1 constantly hotter than the rest?

My Idle temps hover around 25 34 26 21, and it is always hotter, during loads as well 50 52 44 47.
While idle, ASUS AI Suite reports CPU temps 28, but during load it only reports 35


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Why is Core #1 constantly hotter than the rest?
> My Idle temps hover around 25 34 26 21, and it is always hotter, during loads as well 50 52 44 47.
> While idle, ASUS AI Suite reports CPU temps 28, but during load it only reports 35


I have this exact same problem.


----------



## Eggy88

Has anyone done some decent LN2 runs with a 3770K in 3dMark11? It could possibly challenge the 2011's

The best LGA2011 in runs a 3DM11 @ 5.7Ghz putting out 17.700 Cpu Points.
A 2600K @ 5.8Ghz is putting out 13.900 Cpu Points.

Clock4Clock the 3770K is ~6% over the 2600K in 3DM11 that would be 14.800 Cpu points @ 5.8Ghz, so a good 3770K @ 6.5Ghz would possibly break the 17.700 that the LGA2011 puts out.


----------



## staryoshi

My Core #0 runs cooler than the others by 4-8C and my Core #1 runs hotter than the rest by 1-3C... interesting


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plenair*
> 
> Why is Core #1 constantly hotter than the rest?
> 
> My Idle temps hover around 25 34 26 21, and it is always hotter, during loads as well 50 52 44 47.
> While idle, ASUS AI Suite reports CPU temps 28, but during load it only reports 35


My core 1 a couple degrees hotter than the rest, but my core 0 is WAY off. Core 0 comes in anywhere from 7-14C lower than the rest of the cores at all times...

I can be at load, and it'll show 66 79 77 77 LOL


----------



## Imprezala

newbie needs some help
3770k and p8z77vpro
I set multiplier to 44 so 4.4ghz but the vcore is 1.4ish I believe in auto mode
which option is it to turn it down in the bios or manually set

so I found the setting and changed to 1.2v... but since its not in "auto" mode so it stays at 1.2 when the cpu steps down to the 16 multiplier I noticed before it would go under 1v.. how can I just set max vcore but keep that auto setting so it can undervolt... is that even possible thanks


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> newbie needs some help
> 3770k and p8z77vpro
> I set multiplier to 44 so 4.4ghz but the vcore is 1.4ish I believe in auto mode
> which option is it to turn it down in the bios or manually set
> thanks!


personally, and this is the simple way of doing it, i starting using the software OC and reduced the voltage 0.005 at a time until it started to fail IBT. What's your current temp on IBT?

But 1.4 sounds very high, hence concerned about your temps.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> newbie needs some help
> 3770k and p8z77vpro
> I set multiplier to 44 so 4.4ghz but the vcore is 1.4ish I believe in auto mode
> which option is it to turn it down in the bios or manually set
> so I found the setting and changed to 1.2v... but since its not in "auto" mode so it stays at 1.2 when the cpu steps down to the 16 multiplier I noticed before it would go under 1v.. how can I just set max vcore but keep that auto setting so it can undervolt... is that even possible thanks


You should have an offset voltage mode in the bios that does exactly what you're talking about. Its a little trickier than manual voltage adjustments. I think the ASUS suite software uses a type of offset mode as well.


----------



## matada

I know it's not a unlocked processor, but whatever

Core i5-3550

Batch 3205B983
Costa Rica


----------



## Imprezala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> personally, and this is the simple way of doing it, i starting using the software OC and reduced the voltage 0.005 at a time until it started to fail IBT. What's your current temp on IBT?
> But 1.4 sounds very high, hence concerned about your temps.


maybe I will try the software oc its the one on the disc? I didnt install anything but the basic drivers haha
which one is IBT? I am using hardware monitor *Ive been out of the OC game for along time* lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You should have an offset voltage mode in the bios that does exactly what you're talking about. Its a little trickier than manual voltage adjustments. I think the ASUS suite software uses a type of offset mode as well.


yeah I still gotta figure out how that works I set it to offset -, then 0.02 or something and it didnt post so I cleared cmos and back on stock now haha


----------



## shredzy

Are most people here using a oc software like asus aisuite? I'm no noob at overclocking but I've never really known how affective these programs are for just testing for the sweet spot voltages etc.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> maybe I will try the software oc its the one on the disc? I didnt install anything but the basic drivers haha
> which one is IBT? I am using hardware monitor *Ive been out of the OC game for along time* lol
> yeah I still gotta figure out how that works I set it to offset -, then 0.02 or something and it didnt post so I cleared cmos and back on stock now haha


intel burn test, use realtemp for core temps, get real temp installed before you do any more testing, as you might be hot.
As use the sensor monitor from asus, and fan expert, as the bios fan profiles may not speed the fans up until a significant temp has been reached.


----------



## IronWill1991

Using software to overclock your CPU is never a good idea. In BIOS is the best way.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Using software to overclock your CPU is never a good idea. In BIOS is the best way.


Yea I do know that and always have but i meant tweaking by offset voltage by 0.005V increments to find sweet spots. Ill end up just using the bios but I was just curious.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Using software to overclock your CPU is never a good idea. In BIOS is the best way.


Any reports of damaged hardware from out of control tweaking utitlies?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> yeah I still gotta figure out how that works I set it to offset -, then 0.02 or something and it didnt post so I cleared cmos and back on stock now haha


If you have a stable overclock using manual voltage, you just need to achieve that Vcore using an offset. Here's how to figure out what offset you need.

Run a stress software like prime95 or IBT, and open cpu-z and core temp. cpu-z gives you the Vcore you're using, while core temp gives you your processors VID (a reference voltage that you can't change).


Offset = Vcore - VID. Make sure you check these numbers while your processor is under 100% load and at its highest state.

Go into your bios, switch to offset, pick the correct sign (+/-), and enter whatever Vcore-VID is.


----------



## furyn9

Well I bus made my decision I'll gonna get the asrock fatality Z77 with 3770K , do need to install a fresh W7 I ask because when I went from amd am2 to am3 ( I replaces mobo and CPU) I didn't have to


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well I bus made my decision I'll gonna get the asrock fatality Z77 with 3770K , do need to install a fresh W7 I ask because when I went from amd am2 to am3 ( I replaces mobo and CPU) I didn't have to


If you look up the sysprep method, see one of my posts earlier in this thread, there'll be a link to info about it, it'll take you machine back to a generic machine before it encounters hardware. However lots of microsoft activation counts will be reset and so you may need to reactivate bits and pieces. Make a backup of data just in case, and if it works the it works, if it doesn't you'll have a reinstall which you'll have to do anyway.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Anyone had any trouble installed the management engine intel (MEI) software? mine installs a lot of stuff then fails (vcredist.exe?), on a perhaps related note, speedfan only picks up core/mb temps and fan speeds etc. occassionally, not related to whether aisuite is running or not.


Same thing happens with my P8Z77-I Deluxe

Sent from my Samsung Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Same thing happens with my P8Z77-I Deluxe
> Sent from my Samsung Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk


hmmm i'm asus too z77 vpro. wait for update I suppose


----------



## Piospi

Is Lucid Virtu well it works in IB/Z77 ? Works with Battlefield?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Is Lucid Virtu well it works in IB/Z77 ? Works with Battlefield?


doesn't work for Bf for me, down from 60 fps to 4. just 4.


----------



## Piospi

Which GPU do you use ?? I mean: windows + internet (HD4000), I begin to play the game (HD400 off and my GTX 480 turns on. How it works?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well I bus made my decision I'll gonna get the asrock fatality Z77 with 3770K , do need to install a fresh W7 I ask because when I went from amd am2 to am3 ( I replaces mobo and CPU) I didn't have to


Whenever I upgrade I like a fresh install of windows anyway. It's a great time to clean out the junk, organize what you do keep, and get a beautifully fast running clean install. I love my 12 second boot times on my UD5H. Once it starts getting bogged down with installs and things to load, it extends out to like... 14 seconds. And that's just uncalled for.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## samwiches

NCIX price matched an in-store-only deal from MC?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piospi*
> 
> Which GPU do you use ?? I mean: windows + internet (HD4000), I begin to play the game (HD400 off and my GTX 480 turns on. How it works?


I just use my 470, the hd4000 is on, but for quicksync only, not that i've found software that actually works properly with it.

the 470 in 2d on one screen has a core clock of 51, and a shader of 101, its in a very idle state at that point, note that if you have two screens this is not the case. it does not idle down to idle 2d clocks with two screens. I've a gt210 for my other screen sitting at pci-e 2 x1

at idle or in windows my whole system, 2hdd, 1ssd, 5 fans, 3570k, gtx470, gt210, 16gb of ram and a xifi card is drawing 105W from the wall, add in inefficiencies and thats maybe 80 system watts. changing the 470 for the 4000 would save me maybe 10w?


----------



## SkyyPunk

Did a quick OC to get a "free boost"

Temps seem to be doing pretty well, but I'm barely pushing it so I guess it is reasonable?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyyPunk*
> 
> Did a quick OC to get a "free boost"
> 
> Temps seem to be doing pretty well, but I'm barely pushing it so I guess it is reasonable?


Yep, that's a nice comfy and easy OC. You should be able to take that to 4.5 without much more voltage, meaning roughly same temps. Once you start going 4.6 and up, you start seeing the temp increases.


----------



## ryaan

just got my 3570k today! probably wont OC as i dont really need to, but maybe 4.0 just because (depending on what the temps are looking like, florida is very hottttt)


----------



## DaClownie

So question(s):

What is Rapid Start in BIOS? Not finding anything in the UD5H book?
What is Virtu? How do I enable it? Do we actually see gains in FPS? If so, I want it. NAO

So I settled on a 24/7 4.7GHz @ 1.33V in BIOS. 1.325 volts crashed 12 hours and 5 minutes into prime. So, I gave it a .005 bump in volts and called it stable. Hasn't crashed in a video game, browsing, or anything else for that matter so I'm assuming it's good.


----------



## furyn9

Well I just return my crosshair V to microcenter , so I have $259 gift card , now my dilemma is should u get the 3570k or the 3770k , I ask because I see some people said that the HT ( 3770k) make the games run smother , any true about that , thanks , by the way this is the first time buying Intel ,


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well I just return my crosshair V to microcenter , so I have $259 gift card , now my dilemma is should u get the 3570k or the 3770k , I ask because I see some people said that the HT ( 3770k) make the games run smother , any true about that , thanks , by the way this is the first time buying Intel ,


HT has no affect on games. The 3570k will get 200-300MHz higher than the 3770k due to HT requiring most voltages and creating more heat.

It is up to you, I personally prefer the 3770k, even if I am getting 300MHz less than 3570k owners, HT is useful when you use a program that uses it... but no games really do. Keep in mind that 4.6GHz vs 5GHz on these processor is pretty much 0FPS increase in games, your well beyond what the game actually needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So question(s):
> What is Rapid Start in BIOS? Not finding anything in the UD5H book?
> What is Virtu? How do I enable it? Do we actually see gains in FPS? If so, I want it. NAO
> So I settled on a 24/7 4.7GHz @ 1.33V in BIOS. 1.325 volts crashed 12 hours and 5 minutes into prime. So, I gave it a .005 bump in volts and called it stable. Hasn't crashed in a video game, browsing, or anything else for that matter so I'm assuming it's good.


That's a nice chip you have there, not a lot of voltage leak. Really good temps for 1.33v. I see many 3770k owners backing down to about 4.6GHz to achieve those temps, with similar cooling as you.

You must have that 7970 overclocked quite a bit, I get about 10850 in 3DMark11 with the sig overclocks. If only the 680 had voltage control.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well I just return my crosshair V to microcenter , so I have $259 gift card , now my dilemma is should u get the 3570k or the 3770k , I ask because I see some people said that the HT ( 3770k) make the games run smother , any true about that , thanks , by the way this is the first time buying Intel ,


No effect on games, if you don't plan to upgrade anytime soon you can go with the 3770K as more apps take advantage of HT over time, but @ the same time if 3570K is great for gaming.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So question(s):
> What is Rapid Start in BIOS? Not finding anything in the UD5H book?
> What is Virtu? How do I enable it? Do we actually see gains in FPS? If so, I want it. NAO
> So I settled on a 24/7 4.7GHz @ 1.33V in BIOS. 1.325 volts crashed 12 hours and 5 minutes into prime. So, I gave it a .005 bump in volts and called it stable. Hasn't crashed in a video game, browsing, or anything else for that matter so I'm assuming it's good.


Rapid start is like S3, except everything is written to a 2-8GB partition (depending on your memory total) on an SSD instead of the memory. When you put your computer to sleep, you can unplug it indefinitely, and resume from where you left off prior to sleep. FWIW, Asus didn't have instructions for GPT, and I found them in one of the Gigagbyte manuals, so I know it's in there


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> NCIX price matched an in-store-only deal from MC?


Microcenter did shipped one to me. I brought it 10 minutes before the 11am on the release day.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So question(s):
> What is Rapid Start in BIOS? Not finding anything in the UD5H book?
> What is Virtu? How do I enable it? Do we actually see gains in FPS? If so, I want it. NAO
> So I settled on a 24/7 4.7GHz @ 1.33V in BIOS. 1.325 volts crashed 12 hours and 5 minutes into prime. So, I gave it a .005 bump in volts and called it stable. Hasn't crashed in a video game, browsing, or anything else for that matter so I'm assuming it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid start is like S3, except everything is written to a 2-8GB partition (depending on your memory total) on an SSD instead of the memory. When you put your computer to sleep, you can unplug it indefinitely, and resume from where you left off prior to sleep. FWIW, Asus didn't have instructions for GPT, and I found them in one of the Gigagbyte manuals, so I know it's in there
Click to expand...

You're describing Hibernation right there. I thought Rapid Start was the faster POST/booting on Z77.

Dunno if it's SSD-only like everything says cause my boot time is something like 15 seconds from beep to desktop with my HDD. It's so clazy. It's a five year-old WD Caviar.


----------



## Jocelyn84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jocelyn84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> So question(s):
> What is Rapid Start in BIOS? Not finding anything in the UD5H book?
> What is Virtu? How do I enable it? Do we actually see gains in FPS? If so, I want it. NAO
> So I settled on a 24/7 4.7GHz @ 1.33V in BIOS. 1.325 volts crashed 12 hours and 5 minutes into prime. So, I gave it a .005 bump in volts and called it stable. Hasn't crashed in a video game, browsing, or anything else for that matter so I'm assuming it's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rapid start is like S3, except everything is written to a 2-8GB partition (depending on your memory total) on an SSD instead of the memory. When you put your computer to sleep, you can unplug it indefinitely, and resume from where you left off prior to sleep. FWIW, Asus didn't have instructions for GPT, and I found them in one of the Gigagbyte manuals, so I know it's in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're describing Hibernation right there. I thought Rapid Start was the faster POST/booting on Z77.
> 
> Dunno if it's SSD-only like everything says cause my boot time is something like 15 seconds from beep to desktop with my HDD. It's so clazy. It's a five year-old WD Caviar.
Click to expand...

Nope, Rapid Start is Intel's implementation of Microsoft's Hibernation.

Sent from my Samsung Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> You're describing Hibernation right there. I thought Rapid Start was the faster POST/booting on Z77.
> Dunno if it's SSD-only like everything says cause my boot time is something like 15 seconds from beep to desktop with my HDD. It's so clazy. It's a five year-old WD Caviar.


Rapid start is just like Hibernation and Sleep.


----------



## samwiches

Oh, OK. Well boot times are also significantly quicker, I promise.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Oh, OK. Well boot times are also significantly quicker, I promise.


We know.


----------



## Imprezala

[URL=http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/865071/width/600/height/582/flags/]

now that I am back from work I gotta figure how to lower vcore, or does it look ok?


----------



## samwiches

Based on the average of chips we've seen, it's high.


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezala*
> 
> now that I am back from work I gotta figure how to lower vcore, or does it look ok?


Looks a tad bit high at the moment. If 4.2GHz is all you're going for, try 1.2v


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> NCIX price matched an in-store-only deal from MC?


No, they sent an E-Mail and said they wouldn't. So, I went ahead and paid NCIX price and left out the memory. I wanted better memory anyways, so no biggie. I'll post batch number when it arrives in a few days.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

what is everyone running their cpu power phase control at, im on standard right now wondering if there is any reason to run it at extreme?


----------



## Khios

Hi there, I'm pretty new over here and wanted to share my experience!

The forum is great, first time overclocking and think all went well with my attempt. Here is the current result











Just a quick question: Does LLC set to Extreme hurts my CPU?


----------



## ChaosAD

I have one question about the igpu of the 3570k. A friend of mine want to get one with a Z77 mobo but dont want to buy a gfx yet. Will he be able to run igpu as a main gfx? Is the power enough to run diablo3 at 1920x1200, or shall he buy a low cost (40-50e) gfx?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I have one question about the igpu of the 3570k. A friend of mine want to get one with a Z77 mobo but dont want to buy a gfx yet. Will he be able to run igpu as a main gfx? Is the power enough to run diablo3 at 1920x1200, or shall he buy a low cost (40-50e) gfx?


My understanding is the computer will automatically work without any graphics card in the system, and just use the iGPU. Judging by my BIOS, the motherboard automatically detects what to use. By default my BIOS is "auto" for the "IGPU or Dedicated graphic card" setting. Keep in mind, even though the performance of the iGPU is enough to get medium(ish) settings on modern games, the image quality of the iGPU is probably going to be very subpar compared to a real dedicated GPU.

It should be able to handle D3 at 1920x1200, probably not on max, but medium should be doable. Just give it a shot, if it doesn't work well, grab a dedicated card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khios*
> 
> Hi there, I'm pretty new over here and wanted to share my experience!
> The forum is great, first time overclocking and think all went well with my attempt. Here is the current result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick question: Does LLC set to Extreme hurts my CPU?


I suggest setting it one setting below Extreme, usually extreme gets rid of the vdroop completely.. but also actually makes the voltage slightly higher than what you set (as your picture shows). You sort of want a very slight vdroop, and the 2nd highest setting will get you that. It comes down to preference.

Push that thing further, you have a lot of headroom there. Just don't surpass 90C during 8k FFTs in Prime95, or IntelBurnTest on Maximum. You can do a custom run to test 8k FFTs to see your max temps, but always do the normal 12 hours of blend for final testing.


----------



## ChaosAD

Thanx a lot for the quick answer. Let him try this a temporar solution then. If anyone has some real life experience though i would like to know in detail.


----------



## Khios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I suggest setting it one setting below Extreme, usually extreme gets rid of the vdroop completely.. but also actually makes the voltage slightly higher than what you set (as your picture shows). You sort of want a very slight vdroop, and the 2nd highest setting will get you that. It comes down to preference.
> Push that thing further, you have a lot of headroom there. Just don't surpass 90C during 8k FFTs in Prime95, or IntelBurnTest on Maximum. You can do a custom run to test 8k FFTs to see your max temps, but always do the normal 12 hours of blend for final testing.


Sorry it was already set to "Ultra High"









Does Vdroping really is important? Setting the Vcore higher (like 1.225v) doesnt seems to change the fact that he is over the bios defined vcore at full load! Tried to remove the LLC and sure the vcore drops but comp freeze too







Will stay like that if it's not too harmfull for comp, was at 11h prime95 blend test and all looked fine









Could boot at 5Ghz using 1.36vcore but as I tend to keep my cpu for a long time will not try it and stay at a low voltage










NB: Talking comp science in English is not easy...


----------



## SonDa5

Lowered PLL to 1.6 and lowered my ram voltage/speed and the temps are just a little cooler even at maximum IBT test.
Ram at 1.48v 7-9-8-21- CR 1T 1600mhz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361301










Very nice spot for IB.


----------



## 260870

Man I wish I could use that little voltage on 4.5GHz. Seems I don't have the best CPU for overclocking.

What methods are there for lowering temps?
Obviously lowering CPU Voltage. I have also lowered the PLL to 1.5. Any other things I can fiddle with to lower CPU temperature?

Anything else I can fiddle with to make an OC more stable without increasing temps (or if so increasing by very little)?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Try disable or underclock the iGPU, its suppose to lower temps but I am not sure.


----------



## Khios

Ok I nailed it! 1.215v did the trick, a small Vdrop to 1. 211 at full load!

Just need to retest during 12 hours for stability









+rep for you Murlock


----------



## 260870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Try disable or underclock the iGPU, its suppose to lower temps but I am not sure.


I had a look around and I am not sure how. Motherboard is a P8Z77-v DELUXE.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I had a look around and I am not sure how. Motherboard is a P8Z77-v DELUXE.


hmmm, maybe gotta wait for a bios update.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I would try undervolting VCCSA Thats the system agent but expect to maybe not be able to post and have to clear cmos, I think it also controls the PCI stuff so stability testing would be interesting.

I would try undervolting everything on that die one at a time, VTT(related to bclck so maybe lower bclck and raise multiplier) and VCCIO.
Remember RAM voltage should not be more than 0.5 above VTT


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Look at Whoami's post here: http://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1172485


----------



## Murlocke

Take this with a grain of salt:

I passed 12 hours of blend with Prime95 v27.4. However, 27.7 released 4 days ago, so I decided "what the heck" and started another 12 hour blend. It crashed after 2 hours. I suggest you guys get Prime95 27.7, maybe it was just a fluke, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt:
> I passed 12 hours of blend with Prime95 v27.4. However, 27.7 released 4 days ago, so I decided "what the heck" and started another 12 hour blend. It crashed after 2 hours. I suggest you guys get Prime95 27.7, maybe it was just a fluke, but better safe than sorry.


I would call it stable if you passed after 12 hours. If you passed after 12 hours on 27.4 and all the sudden you failed after only 2 hours on 27.7, I would discard that version. It might be something wrong with version 27.7.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I would call it stable if you passed after 12 hours. If you passed after 12 hours on 27.4 and all the sudden you failed after only 2 hours on 27.7, I would discard that version. It might be something wrong with version 27.7.


Or the other way around? 27.4 was released before Ivy Bridge so could be that it does not work the way it's supposed to do.


----------



## .theMetal

I started to fish through some of the posts here, but got lazy









anyone running a 3570k with a high end air cooler? (noctua, silver arrow, phanteks)

I have a phantek in the mail and am going to pick up the chip at microcenter this weekend I was just curious what kind of overclocking I will be able to do.

thanks!


----------



## Mr Camil

Here's what I ended up staying with.
http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h428/MrCamil/thoughtIwasdonelol.png









I haven't read threw this much but how does that compare to others? I'm just curious if that's good core voltage for the overclock I got.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Camil*
> 
> Here's what I ended up staying with.
> http://i1109.photobucket.com/albums/h428/MrCamil/thoughtIwasdonelol.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read threw this much but how does that compare to others? I'm just curious if that's good core voltage for the overclock I got.


That's a great voltage for 4.8GHz and the temps are nice and cool. I bet you can reach 5GHz with the max temps under 90C. What is your batch?


----------



## Mr Camil

Batch# 3205C109

I might try for 5.0 GHz but I'm pretty happy with what I have now seeing that the temps stay so low.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Or the other way around? 27.4 was released before Ivy Bridge so could be that it does not work the way it's supposed to do.


My thoughts exactly.

People should be using Prime95 27.7 for Ivy. No real reason not too.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> People should be using Prime96 27.7 for Ivy. No real reason not too.


Where do you see that? I only see V.266 on main page
http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Where do you see that? I only see V.266 on main page
> http://www.mersenne.org/freesoft/


http://www.mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?t=16779


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Eggy88*
> 
> Or the other way around? 27.4 was released before Ivy Bridge so could be that it does not work the way it's supposed to do.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> People should be using Prime95 27.7 for Ivy. No real reason not too.
Click to expand...

What the hell is the point though? If you ran 12 hours blend on the old version with no issues, and you've been using your computer with absolutely zero stability issues, whether it be gaming, or folding, or just browsing... why does using a newer version that crashes and requires you to throw more voltage at your chip become a good idea?

Flawed logic is flawed.

Not trying to be confrontational, but it just seems silly.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What the hell is the point though? If you ran 12 hours blend on the old version with no issues, and you've been using your computer with absolutely zero stability issues, whether it be gaming, or folding, or just browsing... why does using a newer version that crashes and requires you to throw more voltage at your chip become a good idea?
> Flawed logic is flawed.
> Not trying to be confrontational, but it just seems silly.


No, there are additional logic to Ivy Bridge that is not used in the older versions of Prime. If you don't test the new logic as well you might miss a stability issue. Basically you don't use all of your CPU during the stress test.


----------



## Eggy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What the hell is the point though? If you ran 12 hours blend on the old version with no issues, and you've been using your computer with absolutely zero stability issues, whether it be gaming, or folding, or just browsing... why does using a newer version that crashes and requires you to throw more voltage at your chip become a good idea?
> Flawed logic is flawed.
> Not trying to be confrontational, but it just seems silly.


I would say that it's not worth trowing more voltage on in if it passed 12h+ on the old version and then used it for an extended time with everyday use (Games, folding, rendering etc) and did not see a single crash, and then it crashed with the new version. But the clue here is the extended time with everyday use.

So I would try to use it for some days with the settings that worked on 27.4 but not on 27.7, if it's stable and u have no issues after some days then ditch 27.7, but ofc if you do see issues during those days, then ofc ditch 27.4.

People need to find what is stable enough for them, some say screw P95, i'll just use it for every day use and if it's OK then it is OK, while others say that i must have 12H+ Prime95 and other 24H+ Prime95.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What the hell is the point though? If you ran 12 hours blend on the old version with no issues, and you've been using your computer with absolutely zero stability issues, whether it be gaming, or folding, or just browsing... why does using a newer version that crashes and requires you to throw more voltage at your chip become a good idea?
> Flawed logic is flawed.
> Not trying to be confrontational, but it just seems silly.


Prime95 27.7 uses AVX to do stress test, which is even more stressful than previous version.


----------



## samwiches

A couple of things about that:

27.7 is still a beta, using a new AVX instruction set with SB (and IB) to calculate Prime numbers faster, thereby stressing the processor higher. But you probably should wait for the final release until you rely on it.

The other thing is that because of the increased processing it draws more power (you see higher vcore under load).

You are gauging stability using a now much higher load voltage---a level you will never see under normal use. This seems pointless, like IBT/Linpack, where the heat itself is causing instability (either that or you will have to drop your clocks to start passing 12+ hour stress tests). Older versions of Prime are _STILL_ overkill for testing overclocks on gaming and media systems, and you'll be pulling back even further.

It will be like the people that like Linpack for stability testing.. they match their vcore to the norm, when in fact their everyday vcore is actually much lower at the same clocks as others who are testing in Prime. Either these Linpack users are using a vcore that is too _low_, and don't understand their random/idle BSOD's, or they are holding themselves back on their clocks, needlessly.

Am I wrong? I just think you need to test for what you want to do with your system. No one here is a Prime hunter, are they? Maybe you Fold, but that's something I can't speak to---I don't know how those folks like their systems to run.


----------



## darksen

does anyone know how to disable IGPU in Asrock extreme4 boards?


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darksen*
> 
> does anyone know how to disable IGPU in Asrock extreme4 boards?


Find multi-monitor thing under North Bridge.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What the hell is the point though? If you ran 12 hours blend on the old version with no issues, and you've been using your computer with absolutely zero stability issues, whether it be gaming, or folding, or just browsing... why does using a newer version that crashes and requires you to throw more voltage at your chip become a good idea?
> Flawed logic is flawed.
> Not trying to be confrontational, but it just seems silly.
> 
> 
> 
> No, there are additional logic to Ivy Bridge that is not used in the older versions of Prime. If you don't test the new logic as well you might miss a stability issue. Basically you don't use all of your CPU during the stress test.
Click to expand...

Ok... but I'm still not seeing the point. If everything I run is stable, why run an ADDITIONAL stability test to make sure stuff I don't run is stable?

Biggest thing I see in the change log is that it fixed a bug where some of the AVX FFTs were missing. What software is out and available that uses AVX right now?

EDIT: And to humor, I'll run 27.7. So far? it's running colder on the AVX FFTs.


----------



## trumpet-205

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Ok... but I'm still not seeing the point. If everything I run is stable, why run an ADDITIONAL stability test to make sure stuff I don't run is stable?
> Biggest thing I see in the change log is that it fixed a bug where some of the AVX FFTs were missing. What software is out and available that uses AVX right now?
> EDIT: And to humor, I'll run 27.7. So far? it's running colder on the AVX FFTs.


27.7 pulls more voltage than 26.6 (1.2 V vs 1.176 V) while the temperature stays the same.

Intel is working with x264 to get AVX implemented in encoding program. AVX is primarily useful in high performance computation, with PrimeGrid already supporting it.


----------



## Khios

Ok I'm back!

Here is the final result



ANd the Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361992

Just a quick question: How come my Vcore drops to 1.176v under full load even if I set Offset to +0.015 wich is 1.225vcore under bios? Could not pass 60min prime95 with it at +0.005


----------



## SonDa5

Fresh LinX results with ambient temps 26C.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361977









This is with the latest version of LinX and with the newest Intel linpack binary updated. RAN in diagnostic mode.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khios*
> 
> Ok I'm back!
> 
> Here is the final result
> 
> 
> 
> ANd the Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2361992
> 
> Just a quick question: How come my Vcore drops to 1.176v under full load even if I set Offset to +0.015 wich is 1.225vcore under bios? Could not pass 60min prime95 with it at +0.005


Vdroop... you need to change your Load Line Calibration settings. The higher you set your LLC, the less Vdroop, and potentially the lower the volts you need. With extreme LLC you can probably eliminate an offset entirely.


----------



## Khios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Vdroop... you need to change your Load Line Calibration settings. The higher you set your LLC, the less Vdroop, and potentially the lower the volts you need. With extreme LLC you can probably eliminate an offset entirely.


Well, my LLC is set to Extreme now, no matter my offset +0.005 or +0.015 the vcore stay the same







Using prime95 27.7 and cant seem to get past the 1hour mark on default offset :/

Oh and to make things clearer, my idle vcore is 1.184...







Following instructions and testing was easy but the last touch is rather hard to get


----------



## Roki977

Here is mine. Cooler is VenomusX wit 1200rpm..










Prime 95starts to heat up cpu for real after 15mins. Before that temp are under 80. 4.5 is nice, only 1.15v and round 75 to77c.. Good thing with these CPU is that they are stable enough with much lower volts than prime95 volts. I can run 4.6 with less than 1.2v in every bench..
H100 died few days agoo and i will have new one in day or two. It is round 10c better than Venomus..


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Ok... but I'm still not seeing the point. If everything I run is stable, why run an ADDITIONAL stability test to make sure stuff I don't run is stable?
> Biggest thing I see in the change log is that it fixed a bug where some of the AVX FFTs were missing. What software is out and available that uses AVX right now?
> EDIT: And to humor, I'll run 27.7. So far? it's running colder on the AVX FFTs.


Your overall CPU temp means nothing in terms of how hard it is to pass that stability test. I can pass 50 passes of IBT on maximum, which gets my processor up to 88C. Yet, I was failing 558k FFTs which only heats my processor up to 72C after a couple minutes. If you want 100% stability, then you need to test every scenario. If Prime95 27.4 passed 12 hours, and the new 27.7 fails, then chances are you are not stable because of the new, and more thorough, method that 27.7 is using.

Does this mean you will experience stability issues if you don't adjust your overclock? No you *probably* won't, because both programs stress your computer more than your average program/game. However, the logic of "if you pass 12 hours of Prime95 means you won't have issues in games" is plain wrong. Your CPU can pass 50 hours of Prime95, and then still crash instantly in another program because of the way it is using the processor. Even if it isn't using your CPU to 100%. IMO, It is best to always prepare your overclock for worse case scenario.

In short, if your fine with 99% stability, then go right ahead. However, don't assume that others want 99% stability and then tell them their logic is flawed because they want 100% stability.

Prime95 27.4 at 4.6GHz (12 hours stable):
1.23v CPU
1.5v PLL

Prime95 27.7 at 4.6GHz (failed after 4 hours):
1.24v CPU
1.5v PLL

I am now testing 1.25v and 1.55v PLL since I heard some people not getting 1.5v stable, and 1.55v doesn't seem to increase my temps.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I am now testing 1.25v and 1.55v PLL since I heard some people not getting 1.5v stable, and 1.55v doesn't seem to increase my temps.


I'd try 1.4v PLL for 4.6ghz. That's what I had to use to get my 2600k 4.6ghz profile stable. I have a firm belief that the higher the clock, the lower the PLL needs to be until you hit 4.7ghz, which you then need PLL overvoltage and you rinse and repeat, so to speak. I can't confirm this though, I only have experience with one 2600k.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I'd try 1.4v PLL for 4.6ghz. That's what I had to use to get my 2600k 4.6ghz profile stable. I have a firm belief that the higher the clock, the lower the PLL needs to be until you hit 4.7ghz, which you then need PLL overvoltage and you rinse and repeat, so to speak. I can't confirm this though, I only have experience with one 2600k.


I just passed the point where I had a core error out last time, so hopefully I won't need to do any more adjustments.


----------



## Jpope

Seems like a lot of volts up her skirt to get to 4.6, BSOD at 4.7 all the way to 1.32.v. Are my temps too high?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> Seems like a lot of volts up her skirt to get to 4.6, BSOD at 4.7 all the way to 1.32.v. Are my temps too high?


Nah, you're good. As long you keep it under 90C.


----------



## SightUp

So what's the deal with P95 277? What makes it better? Because it seems to be failing a lot more...


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> So what's the deal with P95 277? What makes it better? Because it seems to be failing a lot more...


I believe it adds support for the AVX instruction set, putting a lot more stress on the processors because they can do way more calculations per second with it.


----------



## Jpope

bgineng: What are your load temps at that voltage?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> bgineng: What are your load temps at that voltage?


That depends on what I'm doing. LinX and IBT make me hit 90c on my hottest core (78 on the coldest). Prime95 26.6 makes me hit 85c.

The highest I've ever seen in games is about 65c tho. So that's a very comfortable cpu temp for me.


----------



## SightUp

Does everyone have a core that is slightly slower than all the rest?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Does everyone have a core that is slightly slower than all the rest?


Are you using your computer? This can happen if you have background processes or using your computer. If you run it and don't touch the mouse or anything, it should be close. You are probably fine.

Enable both error checking methods under "Advanced", then select blend to get the blend presets in place, however don't start it. After selecting blend, select custom and it will keep the blend preset in place but allow you to adjust them. Set max memory to 1GB less than your current memory. By default blend doesn't use anywhere near all your RAM, and you want to leave about 1GB for windows. By doing this, and not using my computer, my cores are pretty much identical with 27.7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> I believe it adds support for the AVX instruction set, putting a lot more stress on the processors because they can do way more calculations per second with it.


Which is funny because OCCT/LinX/IBT are no longer more stressful than P95 for me. Prime95 27.7 is simply the hardest thing to pass so far, by quite a bit.

Prime95 27.7, with both error checkings, requires 1.25v for 4.6GHz on my 3770k. Maybe even more, I am at 5 hours right now. 88C load.
IBT, on maximum, requires 1.20v for 50 passes. 89C load (at 1.25v to compare with P95 temps).


----------



## Desert Rat

This explains why some chips needed a lot less vcore than mine. Not everyone is using Prime 27.7 with AVX. It takes 1.32v for my cpu to be stable @ 4.6ghz under Prime and an extra .005v for Folding


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> This explains why some chips needed a lot less vcore than mine. Not everyone is using Prime 27.7 with AVX. It takes 1.32v for my cpu to be stable @ 4.6ghz under Prime and an extra .005v for Folding


1.32v in BIOS? Whats your LLC at? That's .07v more than I need but I have LLC on the 2nd highest setting so I have almost zero vdroop.

4.6GHz seems to be the norm with 3770ks, only see a few people getting 4.7GHz now and they might not be using 27.7.


----------



## Desert Rat

I think is one below the highest setting and that gives me almost no vdrop also. I dropped my PLL to 1.6 and its working fine. Anyone knows if the gpu can be disable to lower temps and maybe increase stability?


----------



## SightUp

Either you were right or it just needed more voltage. All four cores are like clock work now. I knew there was a reason other than school that I bought this laptop.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> This explains why some chips needed a lot less vcore than mine. Not everyone is using Prime 27.7 with AVX. It takes 1.32v for my cpu to be stable @ 4.6ghz under Prime and an extra .005v for Folding


You are correct. My 4.6 is stable at 1.272, but I used prime95 26.6. Gonna try 27.7 once I download it (which is going to be about right now)


----------



## SightUp

Is the general conclusion 1.5 for the PLL?


----------



## bgineng

Well, I tested with 27.7 for about 5 minutes. Voltage increase from 1.272 to 1.288 and 2 workers shut themselves down about 3 minutes in. So yeah, I would say it's much more intense.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Is the general conclusion 1.5 for the PLL?


Yes this is usually the lower limit that people seem to have agreed upon.


----------



## Desert Rat

I curious to see how many people will have to up the vcore with the newer Prime. BTW, theres nothing wrong with using the older one if it makes you stable for what you do. In my case the new Prime got me closer to be 100% stable for the software that I use. Im sure for gaming or surfing it would take a lot less vcore.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Well, I tested with 27.7 for about 5 minutes. Voltage increase from 1.272 to 1.288 and 2 workers shut themselves down about 3 minutes in. So yeah, I would say it's much more intense


Kind of sucks doesn't it? I spent a week finalizing my overclock with Prime95 26.4 just to experience the same. A .02v increase seemed to have done the trick for me. Hopefully that's all you need too. I see some people having to declock 100mhz or so if they overclocked right up to 90C on an earlier version (assuming they want 27.7 to be stable too).


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Kind of sucks doesn't it? I spent a week finalizing my overclock with Prime95 26.4 just to experience the same. A .02v increase seemed to have done the trick for me.


Yeah it sucks, but at the same time I haven't had any stability issues with anything besides prime95 27.7, so now I just have to decide if I want to bother upping the voltage and retesting for 100% certainty, or just stick with 99.9%.


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Yeah it sucks, but at the same time I haven't had any stability issues with anything besides prime95 27.7, so now I just have to decide if I want to bother upping the voltage and retesting for 100% certainty, or just stick with 99.9%.


I'm kind of OCD about it. If I don't retest it, and have it meet my standards, I will have a voice in the back of my head for the next year saying "you aren't stable... you aren't stable..." even if I never have issues.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Yeah it sucks, but at the same time I haven't had any stability issues with anything besides prime95 27.7, so now I just have to decide if I want to bother upping the voltage and retesting for 100% certainty, or just stick with 99.9%.


I just feel bad for the people that joined the Prime stable club. They going to have to pick one Prime for everyone and redo the hole thing.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm kind of OCD about it. If I don't retest it, and have it meet my standards, I will have a voice in the back of my head for the next year saying "you aren't stable... you aren't stable..." even if I never have issues.


Haha well who knows, maybe I'll wake up in the middle of the night with that same voice in the back of my head.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> I'm kind of OCD about it. If I don't retest it, and have it meet my standards, I will have a voice in the back of my head for the next year saying "you aren't stable... you aren't stable..." even if I never have issues.


haha i feel so much better now!


----------



## SightUp

Wow... My CPU is fail. With the new 277 I had to do another .1 volts. I am now at 1.304v under load. Fan-friggen-tastic...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Well, I tested with 27.7 for about 5 minutes. Voltage increase from 1.272 to 1.288 and 2 workers shut themselves down about 3 minutes in. So yeah, I would say it's much more intense.
> Yes this is usually the lower limit that people seem to have agreed upon.


That's why I'm not going to use the new prime. It's worthless to me. You'll never reach that stress on daily usage.


----------



## Iketh

My previous settings are holding for 27.7. I was using 27.2 for the past few months though, that may have something to do with it.

EDIT: nevermind, i crashed right after i posted this... im messing with pll first


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Wow... My CPU is fail. With the new 277 I had to do another .1 volts. I am now at 1.304v under load. Fan-friggen-tastic...


Maybe the problem isn't the CPU vcore. I increased my PLL by .05v too.

I've got 6 1/2 hours now in Prime95 27.7 blend with both error checking and 7200MB max RAM. 4.6Ghz, 1.25v in BIOS. 1.55v PLL. All other voltages auto. LLC on 2nd highest.


----------



## samwiches

Does anyone really see their temps fall with low PLL volts? I do not see any difference at all on this system (1.45~1.80v). Always 83~85C max on core 2.


----------



## Jamar16

Has anyone tried disabling the iGPU and see if that helps temps?


----------



## Jcyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Has anyone tried disabling the iGPU and see if that helps temps?


I disabled my iGPU, seems to help idle temps a little, not so much on load temps.

I mean if you don't use it, might as well disable it


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jcyle*
> 
> I disabled my iGPU, seems to help idle temps a little, not so much on load temps.
> I mean if you don't use it, might as well disable it


Ok thanks will disable mine... i don't use it... haven't tested Virtumvp as yet though...


----------



## PMantis24

New here, been out of the game for about 6yrs now. My previous computer was a C2D E6600 OCed @ 3.2GHz, nothing crazy but it served me well.

Anyway, I just put together my new Ivy Bridge machine, once I made sure everything was running I went into the bios, followed the IB OC guide here and went straight to 4.5Ghz, which is my 24/7 goal for this machine.

Currently at 4.5Ghz with a 1.20v in the bios.

I'm running Prime95 v27.7 right now and so far so good, it's only been about 1hr but nothing has crashed or stop. I just ran the blend test, what should I be running? how long should I run prime before I consider it stable? anything else I should do?

Here are some screenshots.




Right now i'm using the iGPU until I get a new video card.

Also, anyone notice that their Core #2 temps are higher than the other cores?

@4.5GHz and 1.20v in bios getting 30-40deg C idles and it reached a max of 75deg C on core #2


----------



## M5ilencer

Ivy Bridge i5 3570k owners at what voltage does heat become your enemy?

I have a Antec 920 LCS and want to hit a 4.7GHz overclock stable but without the extra fan noise to cool off higher load temps. Is fan noise a big issue when overclocked under load?

When using Antecs Vchill cooling software: I set higher fan speeds for P95 Small FFT's, so high temps won't make it crash being under full load.
My current sig rig under full load will hit 50C in a 70 degree room fans running at 2000rpm in P95. Fans can peak at 2400rpm.
In BF3 its 48C in a 70 degree room and fans running at 1600rpm this is better all the time since cpu isn't under full load.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Does anyone really see their temps fall with low PLL volts? I do not see any difference at all on this system (1.45~1.80v). Always 83~85C max on core 2.


I read somewhere yesterday that lowering PLL doesnt directly lower temps but possibly allows you to use a lower vcore, someone was stable at 1.75 another person had to lower to 1.7 from 1.75, or visa versa so it might not be linear.


----------



## Murlocke

Here's my final comparison on Prime95 27.4 vs Prime95 27.7 due to the advanced AVX FFT lengths that are harder on the processor. SUM(INPUTS) error checking and Round off checking are enabled. Blend test selected with maximum memory set to 7200MB (800MB for windows).

Bare minimum settings for 12 hours stable with above settings:
v27.4 - 4.6GHz @ 1.23v, PLL @ 1.5v
v27.7 - 4.6GHz @ 1.25v, PLL @ 1.55v


----------



## PMantis24

Ok messed with my settings some more. Dropped my vcore by .05v.

Running Prime 27.7 with small FFTs, about 30mins in, so far so good.

4.5GHz @ 1.15v in bios, PLL @ 1.75v

Highest idle temp of 34deg C
Highest load temp of 76deg C


----------



## tw33k

Just installed a 3770k (batch # L202B982) in a Fatal1TY z77 Pro. I haven't OC'd yet because I'm a bit worried about temps. Aida64 reports something called "CPU Package" temp which is supposedly a sensor on the die. At idle this is 32c with only 0.9 volts. The strange thing is that core #3 reports the same temp while all the other cores are around 16c. The CPU temp is 17c. I guess it's this CPU Package I need to watch but if it's 32c at idle running stock I hate to think how hot it will get when I start upping the clock speed. CPU Package and Core 3 are always reporting the same temp. Under load @ stock they hit 55c

Anyone else running Aida64 notice this and how high do these temps get when OC'ing?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Just installed a 3770k (batch # L202B982) in a Fatal1TY z77 Pro. I haven't OC'd yet because I'm a bit worried about temps. Aida64 reports something called "CPU Package" temp which is supposedly a sensor on the die. At idle this is 32c with only 0.9 volts. The strange thing is that core #3 reports the same temp while all the other cores are around 16c. The CPU temp is 17c. I guess it's this CPU Package I need to watch but if it's 32c at idle running stock I hate to think how hot it will get when I start upping the clock speed. CPU Package and Core 3 are always reporting the same temp. Under load @ stock they hit 55c
> Anyone else running Aida64 notice this and how high do these temps get when OC'ing?


Honestly AIDA is not thorough at all, and I can pass it with voltages that crash instantly in some games. I would just uninstall it.

Use Real Temp to see your core temps, and use Prime95 27.7 for testing. Make sure you enable both error checking methods in advanced before running it everytime. 32C idle at stock is nothing, these processors can go up to 90C during stability testing without a sweat. You have like 35C head room and many people can get 4.2-4.4Ghz on stock voltages.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No idea what everyone is on about high temps. Mine idles in the high 20's (26 - 29/30), and loads at the following. That's in my cramped case, too, only airflow I have is two GT's at the front, and Push/Pull GT's on the 620 which I'm using to cool the CPU:










That's with everything on Auto.

Sorry if the image is low res, not got a working GPU at the moment so I'm stuck at a weird resolution.

Extra question, whats the max DRAM voltage for Ivy? I'm using the XMP profile at the moment for the RAM (1600 @ 6-6-6-20 - 1.65v), but I remember someone saying on Sandy 1.65v could potentially degrade the CPU/IMC?


----------



## Desert Rat

I have always used 1.65v for the memory and never had problems with SB and my guess is that Ivy is the same.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> No idea what everyone is on about high temps. Mine idles in the high 20's (26 - 29/30), and loads at the following. That's in my cramped case, too, only airflow I have is two GT's at the front, and Push/Pull GT's on the 620 which I'm using to cool the CPU:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's with everything on Auto.


You're only running at 3.6ghz. Temps usually aren't a problem until you start getting in the 4.4/4.5 and higher range.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> I have always used 1.65v for the memory and never had problems with SB and my guess is that Ivy is the same.


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You're only running at 3.6ghz. Temps usually aren't a problem until you start getting in the 4.4/4.5 and higher range.


I see. Don't intend to OC anyhow, Well, I get the same temps at stock on my 3570k on an average AIO unit, that I did on my Undervolted 920 D0 @ stock, running in a full loop with an RX480, so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see. Don't intend to OC anyhow, Well, I get the same temps at stock on my 3570k on an average AIO unit, that I did on my Undervolted 920 D0 @ stock, running in a full loop with an RX480, so I'm pretty happy with that.


have you adjusted the tjmax in realtemp to 105? done the sums yes you/it have set it correctly


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> have you adjusted the tjmax in realtemp to 105?


Not touched it, just downloaded and ran it.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> Not touched it, just downloaded and ran it.


I suspect mine was carried over from a previous build, reported 5C lower than true temp until I changed the setting


----------



## Aparition

Are you guys with Asus boards using the Windows interface to overclock? I just watched that video with the Asus guy overclocking. He said the AI Suite talks to the EUFI and there are actual hardware changes taking place, so not just a software overclock. Anyone using this method?


----------



## Murlocke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> No idea what everyone is on about high temps. Mine idles in the high 20's (26 - 29/30), and loads at the following.


Your at 1.128v, ofc your temps aren't high yet. It will get hot.


----------



## SightUp

So are people now going with 1.7 instead of 1.5 PLL?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> So are people now going with 1.7 instead of 1.5 PLL?


What's wrong with 1.5 PLL?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Does anyone really see their temps fall with low PLL volts? I do not see any difference at all on this system (1.45~1.80v). Always 83~85C max on core 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I read somewhere yesterday that lowering PLL doesnt directly lower temps but possibly allows you to use a lower vcore, someone was stable at 1.75 another person had to lower to 1.7 from 1.75, or visa versa so it might not be linear.
Click to expand...

That's generally what happens with lower temps.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Here's my CPUZ Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2362984

As you can see, everything is still stock and un-OC'd. It'll change soon, as I know for a fact my RAM will do 1866mhz CAS9 - Maybe I'll be able to get more on Ivy


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> New here, been out of the game for about 6yrs now. My previous computer was a C2D E6600 OCed @ 3.2GHz, nothing crazy but it served me well.
> 
> Anyway, I just put together my new Ivy Bridge machine, once I made sure everything was running I went into the bios, followed the IB OC guide here and went straight to 4.5Ghz, which is my 24/7 goal for this machine.
> 
> Currently at 4.5Ghz with a 1.20v in the bios.
> 
> I'm running Prime95 v27.7 right now and so far so good, it's only been about 1hr but nothing has crashed or stop. I just ran the blend test, what should I be running? how long should I run prime before I consider it stable? anything else I should do?
> 
> Here are some screenshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now i'm using the iGPU until I get a new video card.
> 
> Also, anyone notice that their Core #2 temps are higher than the other cores?
> 
> @4.5GHz and 1.20v in bios getting 30-40deg C idles and it reached a max of 75deg C on core #2


That might be another great chip. How long did that Prime run go for?

And what batch is the chip from?


----------



## IronWill1991

Hey guys, how high do you think I can overclock my RAM? I have 4x2GB 2000MHz and I'm currently running @1600MHz on 1.5V. For some reason I get 1.58V when I set it to auto, so I forced it down to 1.5V and everything seems to be fine.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> That might be another great chip. How long did that Prime run go for?
> And what batch is the chip from?


I'm starting to think I got really lucky with this chip.

Batch # L204B425 (Malaysia)

Just came back to check on to see if prime crashed or got a BSOD, nope, still running strong. Now 6hrs+ running small FFTs

4.5Ghz @ 1.15v in bios, 1.75 PLL


----------



## SightUp

I really hate you guys... I cannot come close to your guys overclocks. I have to use 1.3v for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I really hate you guys... I cannot come close to your guys overclocks. I have to use 1.3v for 4.5Ghz.


What it is your BIOS setting?


----------



## SightUp

Here are my BIOS settings:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/140#post_17169926


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> Here are my BIOS settings:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/140#post_17169926


Everything in BIOS seems to be fine. Your CPU may need more voltage than others, but your temps are great. You didn't even go over 70C. You're good as long you keep it under 90C. Go for 4.8GHz if you can, but don't prime for 24 hours. 12 hours is enough and use IBT as a second stability test.


----------



## Fortuneke

got my I5 3570 K yesterday !

batch : L209C238


----------



## SightUp

My temps are great because I am the only person in the world with a AC that when it breaks, it doesn't turn off and makes my house go down to 15c.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> My temps are great because I am the only person in the world with a AC that when it breaks, it doesn't turn off and makes my house go down to 15c.


That's cold. Once you reach certain clock speed and voltage, the air and water cooling won't make a difference.


----------



## SightUp

How would you recommend pushing 4.8ghz? What should I set the voltage to tops?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Got mine today 3770K L214C045, aiming for 5.3 HT off, dont care about temps, just has to run GW2 Mists @ 60FPS otherwise happy if it lasts until Haswell without catching fire.


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> How would you recommend pushing 4.8ghz? What should I set the voltage to tops?


Try 1.35v for 4.8 GHz


----------



## MoYu

just got my 3570k Batch L204B400 MALAY


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Got mine today 3770K L214C045, aiming for 5.3 HT off, dont care about temps, just has to run GW2 Mists @ 60FPS otherwise happy if it lasts until Haswell without catching fire.


you'll care about temps when it's throttling running internet explorer


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Got mine today 3770K L214C045, aiming for 5.3 HT off, dont care about temps, just has to run GW2 Mists @ 60FPS otherwise happy if it lasts until Haswell without catching fire.


4.8 Ivy = ~ 5.2 SB

4.8 is the new 5


----------



## david82282

Thanks to OCN and luck of the draw: 4.7 GHz @ 1.24 V. 12+ hours stable in P95 27.7, with max temp of 84 C on air (in case, 25 C ambient). Max idle temps are 33 C.

Details:
3570k batch 3210B772, not lapped (but needs it -- has a dip in center)
Xigmatek Aegir, lapped, vertical flow
Asus P8Z77-V
32GB G.Skill RAM, 1333
Intel IGP (no graphics card yet)
Antec 300, closed, front fans medium
BIOS:
CPU Voltage: Manual mode
Vcpu: 1.23 (1.24 w/load in CPU-Z)
LLC: Ultra high (75%)
PLL: 1.60
Power phase: Optimized
CPU current: 140%
Vdram: 1.53 (for the 32 GB)





At first, with stock settings, I had some crashes running Aida64 and AISuite simultaneously. Those went away after uninstalling AISuite (I'm guessing it was Probe II's queries interfering with Aida, but I don't really know). I don't miss AISuite, though I'll probably reinstall a few apps as needed.

First I ran the BIOS OC Tuner, which changed some settings (e.g., 140% current) and moved it to 4.2 GHz with 102 bclk. Then I tried higher multipliers, staying with 102 bclk and the offset mode, but my chip's VID wanted 1.34 V for 4.5 Ghz, and that blue screened in 3 minutes.

Then I switched to manual mode w/ 100 bclk and studied more OCN posts--thank you all--and changed to most of the settings above. I tried 4.8 GHz @ 1.28 V, but had a P95 rounding error after 15 minutes, and didn't want a higher V for 24/7.

I also tried offset mode again, lowering LLC to "Regular" (0%) to try to bring down the V under load, but it was still 1.28 V at 4.5 GHz. Setting a -.03 V offset gave a blue screen at idle. So I gave up on offset. I checked my kill-a-watt meter for all the runs and found Vcpu doesn't really affect the idle power (45W at ~0.90V using offset, vs. 47W @ 1.24V using manual). Apparently the CPU current is so low at idle the V doesn't much matter.

The Aegir seems good, but for vertical airflow I had to bend 2 fins and trim the fan to clear the RAM. It would probably fit with horizontal flow. Temps might come down a bit from lapping the CPU and off-loading the IGP to a card. And of course, lower ambient T. I may try lowering Vcpu for a P95 26.6 run.

Thanks again to all those that posted results and advice, and hope this one helps, too.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> you'll care about temps when it's throttling running internet explorer


I'll disable adaptive thermal monitor if it wants to throttle under 105c.


----------



## Ygui

Just got my 3570k all set up in an asrock extreme 4 with a Thermalright True Spirit 140! Overclocking has gone pretty well so far but I seem to have run into a problem. Last night I was able to do 4.5ghz @ 1.25v and ran that on prime w/o problems overnight and when I got home today I fiddled with it a little more and was able to get 4.7ghz @ 1.35. The problem is that when I tried to bump up to 4.8ghz @ 1.38 the computer wasn't booting and I had to clear the CMOS. After doing that I am not having much luck overclocking at all. With the exact same settings I can't hit 4.5 @ 1.25v or 4.7 @ 1.35v I even tried going 4.5 @ 1.35 and I didn't have any luck there.

Anyone have any ideas what it could be. I thought it might be a corrupt windows install, but I ran Chdsk and scn and didn't find anything.


----------



## samwiches

Wow there are a lot more nice chips showing up.

Maybe the initial perception was wrong.. 4500 @ 1.25v seems crappy lately.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Got mine today 3770K L214C045, aiming for 5.3 HT off, dont care about temps, just has to run GW2 Mists @ 60FPS otherwise happy if it lasts until Haswell without catching fire.


Dumbest post in this whole thread. You won't be running 5.3GHz while gaming, with or without HT unless your chip was found in a pot of gold at the end of a rainbow, getting a massage from a lucky horseshoe.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ygui*
> 
> Just got my 3570k all set up in an asrock extreme 4 with a Thermalright True Spirit 140! Overclocking has gone pretty well so far but I seem to have run into a problem. Last night I was able to do 4.5ghz @ 1.25v and ran that on prime w/o problems overnight and when I got home today I fiddled with it a little more and was able to get 4.7ghz @ 1.35. The problem is that when I tried to bump up to 4.8ghz @ 1.38 the computer wasn't booting and I had to clear the CMOS. After doing that I am not having much luck overclocking at all. With the exact same settings I can't hit 4.5 @ 1.25v or 4.7 @ 1.35v I even tried going 4.5 @ 1.35 and I didn't have any luck there.
> Anyone have any ideas what it could be. I thought it might be a corrupt windows install, but I ran Chdsk and scn and didn't find anything.


Hopefully you didn't hurt your chip with 1.38v... it's not 32nm anymore, remember that


----------



## PMantis24

Just an update on my OC. Did a small FFTs run for a little over 3hrs without error. 4.5GHz @ 1.130v in bios.

Time to do a 12+hr blend test now that I feel the CPU is stable enough. I'll report back when that's done.


----------



## Ygui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Hopefully you didn't hurt your chip with 1.38v... it's not 32nm anymore, remember that


Yeah, I wasn't planning on running @ 4.8 1.36v as my everyday and nothing lead me to believe that my chip couldn't handle 1.38v temporarily. My temps were pretty good as well idling @ low 20s to 30 and generally staying around mid sixties during load.


----------



## Ygui

Just crashed while playing Crysis at stock...something is up







. Luckily I got it @ microcenter and got there warranty that covers OCing.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ygui*
> 
> Just crashed while playing Crysis at stock...something is up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Luckily I got it @ microcenter and got there warranty that covers OCing.


Crashing at stock is not a good sign.

How much did you pay for the warranty?


----------



## Zantrill

Black Ivy huh? same here.


----------



## waltcujo

Do these chips run on the p67 1155 platforms? or are they running on an entirely new chipset?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> Do these chips run on the p67 1155 platforms? or are they running on an entirely new chipset?


They will work on p67 with the proper bios update.


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> Crashing at stock is not a good sign.
> How much did you pay for the warranty?


The warranty is $20 for two years. You can get it within 30 days of your purchase. I am not sure if you have to bring the actual processor of just the box though.


----------



## darkphantom

Whoever called me out on a too good to be true, *in yo face!*










the deal was legit, $400 for an i7 2700k and an i7 3770k BNIB.









Time to get to work...


----------



## waltcujo

I want one where did u get it? any more?


----------



## Mr Camil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Whoever called me out on a too good to be true, *in yo face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the deal was legit, $400 for an i7 2700k and an i7 3770k BNIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Whoever called me out on a too good to be true, *in yo face!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the deal was legit, $400 for an i7 2700k and an i7 3770k BNIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get to work...


It's like a computer porn. I would like to see all uncovered.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waltcujo*
> 
> I want one where did u get it? any more?


craig's - the person didn't want to ship, wooed her into it







she was asking $450+ shipping, got em for $420 shipped...not bad if you ask me.

I don't really want the 2700k, so i'm going to sell it off, however....need more rep for that


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> craig's - the person didn't want to ship, wooed her into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was asking $450+ shipping, got em for $420 shipped...not bad if you ask me.
> I don't really want the 2700k, so i'm going to sell it off, however....need more rep for that


why the heck would you not want to keep it? if the 3770K burns out, you have a very OC'able backup. heck spend just a little more and have an HTPC or fold it.


----------



## Zantrill

3570K should be here monday


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> why the heck would you not want to keep it? if the 3770K burns out, you have a very OC'able backup. heck spend just a little more and have an HTPC or fold it.


I'm trying to convince my brother to sell his POS i7 920 setup and just grab the 2700k from me!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> craig's - the person didn't want to ship, wooed her into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was asking $450+ shipping, got em for $420 shipped...not bad if you ask me.
> I don't really want the 2700k, so i'm going to sell it off, however....need more rep for that


LOL you drive a hard bargain.


----------



## malikq86

Not sure where to ask this...

Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??

Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?

about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Not sure where to ask this...
> Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??
> Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?
> about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


I think this is the norm, mine shows different temps as well, less difference during load though.

well I had some interesting results trying some quick tweeking before coming to work.
Stuck the Voltage at 1.019 and gave it an offset of 0.206. Trying to get the Auto voltage which was reporting as 1.225. Well that didn't happen at all. With a set PLL of 1.7 (auto had it at 1.8) I was seeing voltages during Prime95 of 1.335







. This is only at 4.2 Ghz. I was just trying to figure out the EUFI settings. Temps only reached ~80'c on the third core, less on others. That is pretty close to the top voltage. I dunno what that means, maybe I have a decent chance at 4.8 Ghz?

I think it is kind of amazing though using that high voltage with a Xigy s-1283 and only hitting 80'c on 1 core.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Not sure where to ask this...
> Are the cores suppose to be different temps??? or did I not apply TIM right??
> Right now on idle...it's like *21-26-24-28*...normal or did I mess up?
> about a 7C variance between min/max core temp.


It's normal for these chips. Yours are better than mine. Mine are 17, 16, 30, 17


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's normal for these chips. Yours are better than mine. Mine are 17, 16, 30, 17


That doesn't seem right... Unless you live in a refrigerator.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think this is the norm, mine shows different temps as well, less difference during load though.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's normal for these chips. Yours are better than mine. Mine are 17, 16, 30, 17


Yeah that 30C doesn't seem right..almost too extreme...big variance man.


----------



## PolRoger

I've been testing two 3570K from batch# L204B450. They both seem to o.c. in a similar manner... 44x with ~ 1.15v (load), 45x with ~1.20v (load) and 46x with ~1.25v load

11+ hrs. Folding at 46x:


----------



## SightUp

So 4.8ghz is impossible for me under 1.425v. However, 4.7ghz is possible around 1.38 volts in BIOS. CPU-Z shows 1.41v. Temperatures are all under 70c under P95. Keep this overclock or dump it?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> So 4.8ghz is impossible for me under 1.425v. However, 4.7ghz is possible around 1.38 volts in BIOS. CPU-Z shows 1.41v. Temperatures are all under 70c under P95. Keep this overclock or dump it?


I would say keep, what are you cooling it with?


----------



## SightUp

H80. Note: When most peoples AC fails it turns off. When it fails for me, it never turns off so it's like 20c in my apartment.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> H80. Note: When most peoples AC fails it turns off. When it fails for me, it never turns off so it's like 20c in my apartment.


Be careful. When an AC starts to fail the Freon (or whatever the newer stuff is) gets really really cold. The radiator will actually freeze and you will have a giant block of ice. Ice is actually being created which makes the air very cold. When it finally fails the huge block of ice melts and creates a small swimming pool in your room/roof/attic/ etc...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> That doesn't seem right... Unless you live in a refrigerator.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Yeah that 30C doesn't seem right..almost too extreme...big variance man.


Aida64 and Core Temp report exactly the same temps (the temps are low because it's cold at the moment and my case has good air flow but that's not the point)


----------



## samwiches

With an idle of 17C then your ambient temp might be around 10-12C (50-55F), is that about right?


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Here's a quick list I just made, from posts. None of them are verified or stable for all I know. The nameless lines are probably from XS or HWbot:
> .
> .


Made a quick scatter plot with these values. Very simple comparison not taking into accounts more than clock and voltage. I don't see any great 3770k samples, some less good ones only (or bad OC attempts). The 3570k sample size is a little lacking so far.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Made a quick scatter plot with these values. Very simple comparison not taking into accounts more than clock and voltage. I don't see any great 3770k samples, some less good ones only (or bad OC attempts). The 3570k sample size is a little lacking so far.


Nice chart. You can add me to the list if you need more data.

i5 3570K currently 4.5GHz @ 1.125V

Batch L204B425

Right now it's Prime custom blend (85% mem) stable for 12hrs, it'll finish the full loop in another 5hrs.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tisca*
> 
> Made a quick scatter plot with these values. Very simple comparison not taking into accounts more than clock and voltage. I don't see any great 3770k samples, some less good ones only (or bad OC attempts). The 3570k sample size is a little lacking so far.


Remember, not everyone is trying to get the maximum overclock. A lot of people here are setting on the mediocre overclock. I can't wait to start overclocking today


----------



## SightUp

It's at 60f. It's about 85f outside. I am the only one in my state that uses a sweatshirt and pants this time of year.


----------



## Tisca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Remember, not everyone is trying to get the maximum overclock. A lot of people here are setting on the mediocre overclock. I can't wait to start overclocking today


Yep, there's a lot of factors not taken into account but I sure do hope people OC with the least amount of V required for every and any OC attempt. So that would still make the chart valid since it's about relation between Mhz and V.


----------



## blizzard182cold

hope that gives some data on folding


----------



## Da1Nonly

Getting mine on Saturday and I cant wait!!! A few questions please. All the software apps are reporting that these chips are pretty hot. But I read somewhere on some review that while using an h100 cooler, the cooler it self didnt seem to be so hot as apposed to the temps being reported. So even though these are running in the 80*C range, the blocks arent heating up. So your not getting a hot block thats heating everything else up in your case. Is that true?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Getting mine on Saturday and I cant wait!!! A few questions please. All the software apps are reporting that these chips are pretty hot. But I read somewhere on some review that while using an h100 cooler, the cooler it self didnt seem to be so hot as apposed to the temps being reported. So even though these are running in the 80*C range, the blocks arent heating up. So your not getting a hot block thats heating everything else up in your case. Is that true?


Yes. It has to do with the way the CPU releases heat. For Ivy the heat is more restricted in the chip so it is harder to remove. However it uses less Wattage meaning the overall amount of heat actually removed is less.

So the chip is hotter but there is less heat in the system (wattage). Air/Water only does so much with Ivy, independent of type and quality.

Say water cooler can remove 200 watts of heat a second. Ivy sends out only 77 watts. So the cooler is able to remove the heat faster than the CPU.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Getting mine on Saturday and I cant wait!!! A few questions please. All the software apps are reporting that these chips are pretty hot. But I read somewhere on some review that while using an h100 cooler, the cooler it self didnt seem to be so hot as apposed to the temps being reported. So even though these are running in the 80*C range, the blocks arent heating up. So your not getting a hot block thats heating everything else up in your case. Is that true?


Correct. Temps are high because the new 22nm process is causing the heat to be so concentrated. So total heat generated is low, but concentrated temperatures are high.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Getting mine on Saturday and I cant wait!!! A few questions please. All the software apps are reporting that these chips are pretty hot. But I read somewhere on some review that while using an h100 cooler, the cooler it self didnt seem to be so hot as apposed to the temps being reported. So even though these are running in the 80*C range, the blocks arent heating up. So your not getting a hot block thats heating everything else up in your case. Is that true?


The heat just builds up and doesn't dissipate much as SB, so it won't heat up your case. IB may get hot, but it can handle the heat better. You're good as long you keep it under 90C.


----------



## PMantis24

Yea, noticed my heatsink isn't even warm to the touch during load, air in the case is very cool. All the heat is concentrated on the CPU.


----------



## Aparition

Makes me want to put some ICDiamond on the die







I wonder type of paste Intel used.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Wow thanks guys for your quick answers! Just worried about internal temps. Ill post back my results once I get my chip (hopefully tomorrow but most likely over the weekend) rep'd all.


----------



## Darco19

I'm in









*i7-3770k @4.6Ghz
BATCH #L212B252
74c max on full load, idle 30-35c
1.23v vcore (manual), PLL auto, DRAM voltage 1.65v
Corsair H100 + 3x Cougar Vortex fans (2 in push on the rad, 1 as case fan)*

Other notes: HT is off. RAM is set to 2400mhz. Have given barely any curing time for the TIM yet as it's still very new.
I haven't tweaked the PLL voltage either and I'm planning to try it with even less vcore.
LLC is is set to high. One of the core seems to be like 8c higher than the rest even on idle, too.
I'm also using the latest BIOS for the Asus P8Z77-V DELUXE mobo.

So far, it's an OK chip I guess.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hey guys looks like the batch I will be getting is #3210C023 Anyone have this batch?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Its done 4.4 @ 1.2.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Its done 4.4 @ 1.2.


Are you speaking in regards to the batch number I posted?


----------



## MaFi0s0

yes.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> yes.


Where did you get that info? I looked on the first page in this thread and couldnt find anything.


----------



## Zantrill

anyone here get their 3570K's from NCIX-USA?


----------



## Darco19

Update to my first post about BATCH #L212B252:

I was able to do 1.22v (manual) and PLL at 1.7v, and keep the OC of 4.62Ghz. Temps are more or less the same though, although 1 of the cores seem to be a little bit lower on idle.


----------



## tw33k

I have really good cooling..


The top temp is the room temp. The bottom temp is the temp inside the case


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I have really good cooling..
> 
> 
> The top temp is the room temp. The bottom temp is the temp inside the case


But you can't have temps below ambient. I ran into that myself with my first two IB's. Reinstalling chipset drivers, Intel MEI and all Windows updates should fix it--you should see idle temps in the low/mid 20's.


----------



## Aparition

This is what I got up to so far. I can't figure out the Offset settings







But with manual set at 1.256 PLL on Very High I can do 4.53 (103.02 x 44)
I dunno what batch, sorry.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2364564

Temperatures are really weird.
Core 1 = 66'c
Core 2= 73'c
Core 3 = 76'c
Core 4 = 72'c

A range of 72-78'c on the third core (hottest core) fluctuates quite a bit.
I don't think this is the lowest voltage either, but have not had much time for tweaking.


----------



## Aaranu

Currently im running 4.5ghz at 1.245v, for 4.7ghz im not entirely stable at 1.360v, and even up to 1.400v im not stable at 4.8ghz. Once i put more then 1.350v into her, im getting temps over 100







. Batch no. is L214C045


----------



## Ben the OCer

Funny story for you guys. I've tested my 24/7 overclock for 9 hours via OCCT to be stable at 4.4GHz 1.165v (Offset +0.005v and LLC Level 4). I played GTA4 for 5 minutes and it crashed. I upped volts to 1.17 which also crashed, so I raised volts again to 1.18 which is now stable in GTA4 (Offset +0.020v and LLC Level 4). I'm not saying use GTA4 instead of OCCT or Prime, but this real world test seems to stress the CPU in a way that finds instability very quickly. Just thought it was worth mentioning and kind of interesting.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Funny story for you guys. I've tested my 24/7 overclock for 9 hours via OCCT to be stable at 4.4GHz 1.165v (Offset +0.005v and LLC Level 4). I played GTA4 for 5 minutes and it crashed. I upped volts to 1.17 which also crashed, so I raised volts again to 1.18 which is now stable in GTA4 (Offset +0.020v and LLC Level 4). I'm not saying use GTA4 instead of OCCT or Prime, but this real world test seems to stress the CPU in a way that finds instability very quickly. Just thought it was worth mentioning and kind of interesting.


You're just unstable during light loads. This is common for offset overclocks. To test for yourself, set prime to use 1 thread only and watch your overclock drop to its knees.

To fix, either adjust LLC and offset accordingly to raise 1-thread load volts but still retain the same load volts, or simply turn off C3 and C6 states (but you'll consume ~10 more watts while gaming/general computer use).


----------



## combateng

Well guys, i finally got my 3770k to work....but now i can not get it to boot with my gpu's. i have two gtx 460s and i can only get video signal if i take them off the board and then the onboard graphics work...any suggestions guys?

my Mb is a msi Z68A-GD65 G3


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> Well guys, i finally got my 3770k to work....but now i can not get it to boot with my gpu's. i have two gtx 460s and i can only get video signal if i take them off the board and then the onboard graphics work...any suggestions guys?
> my Mb is a msi Z68A-GD65 G3


have you checked to see if you have the latest bios?


----------



## shredzy

Sigh....my 3570K is a horrible overclocker....

At 4.5GHz it needed at least 1.280V to keep it stable......why me :<

For 4.6GHz it needs a huge boost in voltage....I'm talking like 1.350V+


----------



## Jpope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sigh....my 3570K is a horrible overclocker....
> At 4.5GHz it needed at least 1.280V to keep it stable......why me :<
> For 4.6GHz it needs a huge boost in voltage....I'm talking like 1.350V+
> Such a joke :<


My 3570k is similar, I need 1.3v for 4.6GHz, anything lower on the voltage and it will crash. Do you guys think 1.3v is safe for long term 24/7 use? IBT runs are high 80's with idle in the high 20's.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Sigh....my 3570K is a horrible overclocker....
> At 4.5GHz it needed at least 1.280V to keep it stable......why me :<
> For 4.6GHz it needs a huge boost in voltage....I'm talking like 1.350V+
> Such a joke :<


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> My 3570k is similar, I need 1.3v for 4.6GHz, anything lower on the voltage and it will crash. Do you guys think 1.3v is safe for long term 24/7 use? IBT runs are high 80's with idle in the high 20's.


I just literally tired getting 4.6GHz stable few minutes ago. I crashed after few minutes of prime at 1.35V. My prime temps before the freeze/crash are 81C max. My LLC is level 2 and I have only .02V vdroop. For some reason my mobo minimum PLL voltage is 1.586. Worse chip ever. I'm thinking of taking advantage of intel overclock warranty and fried/degraded my chip on purpose, so I can get the better chip. Any average chip would be better than mine.


----------



## malikq86

^ what batch number do you guys have?


----------



## Jpope

#L205B504


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ what batch number do you guys have?


3211B570 from Costa Rica


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just literally tired getting 4.6GHz stable few minutes ago. I crashed after few minutes of prime at 1.35V. My prime temps before the freeze/crash are 81C max. My LLC is level 2 and I have only .02V vdroop. For some reason my mobo minimum PLL voltage is 1.586. Worse chip ever. I'm thinking of taking advantage of intel overclock warranty and fried/degraded my chip on purpose, so I can get the better chip. Any average chip would be better than mine.


Yep, sounds like my chip....I didn't want to go over 1.36V, so I had to back off to 4.5GHz and I'm stuck at this wall








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> My 3570k is similar, I need 1.3v for 4.6GHz, anything lower on the voltage and it will crash. Do you guys think 1.3v is safe for long term 24/7 use? IBT runs are high 80's with idle in the high 20's.


Looks like the same boat as me :<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ what batch number do you guys have?


L204B161 Malay.....alot of the chips from costa rica seem like really good clockers


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yep, sounds like my chip....I didn't want to go over 1.36V, so I had to back off to 4.5GHz and I'm stuck at this wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the same boat as me :<
> L204B161 Malay.....*alot of the chips from costa rica seem like really good clockers*


Except mine


----------



## Ryokucha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just literally tired getting 4.6GHz stable few minutes ago. I crashed after few minutes of prime at 1.35V. My prime temps before the freeze/crash are 81C max. My LLC is level 2 and I have only .02V vdroop. For some reason my mobo minimum PLL voltage is 1.586. Worse chip ever. I'm thinking of taking advantage of intel overclock warranty and fried/degraded my chip on purpose, so I can get the better chip. Any average chip would be better than mine.


Sure seems some of us have pretty bad chips. Basically that is where mine is at too. 4.4GHz @ 1.25V 4.6GHz takes 1.35V, but the temps get way too high.

My batch is L204B382. Sure seems like any average chip would be better than these results, being on the wrong end of the curve sucks.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> You're just unstable during light loads. This is common for offset overclocks. To test for yourself, set prime to use 1 thread only and watch your overclock drop to its knees.
> To fix, either adjust LLC and offset accordingly to raise 1-thread load volts but still retain the same load volts, or simply turn off C3 and C6 states (but you'll consume ~10 more watts while gaming/general computer use).


That's a good point, I didn't think of that. To test what you said I tried a single thread of Prime and the volts are about 0.03v lower than when all threads are at full load. Thanks for the input, it was very helpful.


----------



## drotaru

would you guys consider 80 C max load ( with prime 95 small ftt ) 4.5Ghz ( 3770K with HT ) at 1.260v and 1.760 PLL good or bad ?

Am thinking abit bad considering i got a H100 ( push pull ) albeit at low fan speeds to keep the noise down


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drotaru*
> 
> would you guys consider 80 C max load ( with prime 95 small ftt ) 4.5Ghz ( 3770K with HT ) at 1.260v and 1.760 PLL good or bad ?
> 
> Am thinking abit bad considering i got a H100 ( push pull ) albeit at low fan speeds to keep the noise down


You need to check the ambient temp to know whether your cooling is doing well.

So I use a Havik, it's 21C here and I have all those^ numbers exactly but without HT.


----------



## -SpArkLeS-

Hey guys,

My 3570k is a standard clock and 2 cores are around 22°C and the other around 33°C when idle. Is this normal? I have a Corsair H80. Oh and I used coretemp


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryokucha*
> 
> Sure seems some of us have pretty bad chips. Basically that is where mine is at too. 4.4GHz @ 1.25V 4.6GHz takes 1.35V, but the temps get way too high.
> My batch is L204B382. Sure seems like any average chip would be better than these results, being on the wrong end of the curve sucks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Yep, sounds like my chip....I didn't want to go over 1.36V, so I had to back off to 4.5GHz and I'm stuck at this wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the same boat as me :<
> L204B161 Malay.....alot of the chips from costa rica seem like really good clockers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> 3211B570 from Costa Rica


Same here. L204B361. It looks like early batches (L204B3xx?, and not sure about non L2 ones) are bad clockers so far.



P.S. Temps are usually under 90C, it was a very hot day.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Where did you get that info? I looked on the first page in this thread and couldnt find anything.


https://www.google.com.au/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=3210C023


----------



## samwiches

I have a new one @ 4.55GHz, 1.23~1.26v. I'm still finding out what's stable but I think it does 4.4 w/ 1.20v or a little less.

*3210B794*


----------



## SonDa5

4.5GHz, 1.136v, PLL 1.55v, RAM 1.63v, 2133mhz, 9-11-10-27-1T

Ambient Temp 21.11C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365024


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just literally tired getting 4.6GHz stable few minutes ago. I crashed after few minutes of prime at 1.35V. My prime temps before the freeze/crash are 81C max. My LLC is level 2 and I have only .02V vdroop. For some reason my mobo minimum PLL voltage is 1.586. Worse chip ever. I'm thinking of taking advantage of intel overclock warranty and fried/degraded my chip on purpose, so I can get the better chip. Any average chip would be better than mine.


I'd wait for a few months for the initial batches to get out of the pipeline, first though. Assuming that a more mature process delivers better chips for OC (not sure how true this is though), do you feel lucky?


----------



## tw33k

4.6GHz @ 1.24v Highest core temp 70c Ambient 22c

 



CPU-Z


----------



## Aparition

Got a little bit higher this morning!

4.7 with 1.28 volts. Using offset of 0.065
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365129
With a 102.3 BCLK I ran prime Small and Blend for 30 passes each and no problems.
LLC is Very High, PLL 1.8, Using Asus Optimized setting for the digi vrm control.
Temps were about the max for Xigy S-1283.


----------



## blizzard182cold

stock cooling & clocks only ran for ten min`s to see what kinda temp i would get GPU has 65 deg c max with its overclock hope this chip will do me well then ill be happy with my build







Edit : for now


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> have you checked to see if you have the latest bios?


yes i have the latest bios, i actually had to wait for MSI to come out with the newest update for the cpu and just got it last night and flashed and that how i got my ivy up now. but it just will not give me video with my gpus in!!!

also, trying to overclock this thing to 4.5 for i have my regular everyday set up, but it doesnt seem to want to be stable no matter what voltage i have. right now though i have the voltage at auto and have it at 4.0ghz, c1e on and c-state on, vdroop at lvl 5 and its stable. however my coretemp is showing the voltage at 1.25-1.26, and cpuz at 1.112. im running prime now and only getting about 55c.

any suggestions on how to get my gpus working, and how to get this thing up to 4.5!!!


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 4.6GHz @ 1.24v Highest core temp 70c Ambient 22c
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


What settings are you running for that?

Just saw that you turned off HT


----------



## tw33k

HT, C3 & C6 off. LLC Auto (no vdroop). CPU 1.2v. iGPU disabled. I think that's it. This is my first Intel board ever and I'm still getting used to everything. I know I can go higher once I spend some time and work things out


----------



## samwiches

tw33k, did you fix your readings yet?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/980#post_17205474

Cause that is not good..


----------



## Zoltanar

Got my H100 this morning and got my 3770K to 4.5GHz at 1.305v
Ambient 28C, max load 80C
Really wanted to get 4.6GHz but still wasn't stable at 1.320v so I stopped trying, only changed CPU vCore as I am still a noob.
Using a H100 with Coolermaster Sickleflow fans.


----------



## MaFi0s0

How come you didnt try 1.35?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> But you can't have temps below ambient. I ran into that myself with my first two IB's. Reinstalling chipset drivers, Intel MEI and all Windows updates should fix it--you should see idle temps in the low/mid 20's.


It is just slope error from intels calibration at just high end. A lot of ivys have it. My room ambients are 24C, so core temps at OCed setting are about 32+C at idle. two of my sensors though (again with neg slope error) read 24C, which is impossible. At lowest power, there is still going to be a 5C gradient from ambient to core, and overlclocked higher than that.

But it is intrinsic to cpu, nothing is going to fix it. Though at load, they tighten up and are more accurate.


----------



## samwiches

Hmm welp.. I saw that on my first IB (3770K) after installing on Z68, posted three times for help about it (including a new thread), then finished some Windows updates and the core temps were totally corrected at some point after that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors#post_17121040

That is what I was seeing. I'm not sure where I posted my resolution.. some other thread I guess.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> How come you didnt try 1.35?


Because I fear degradation, just failed doing wPrime 1024M so I bumped voltage to 1.315v


----------



## MaFi0s0

1.35 is considered the safe limit.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Hmm welp.. I saw that on my first IB (3770K) after installing on Z68, posted three times for help about it (including a new thread), then finished some Windows updates and the core temps were totally corrected at some point after that.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors#post_17121040
> That is what I was seeing. I'm not sure where I posted my resolution.. some other thread I guess.


What would "resolve" core temp slope error, is 1) turning off speedstep or 2) Overclocking ie increase vcore, so that you force temps high enough where the slope error is less, and cpu no longer reading below ambient, but likely still reading too low.

But tjmax is hard coded into cpu by intel. Calibration is by intel. Nothing you can update is going to change slope error or how temps read from cpu MSR, aside from sending cpu back to intel and having them calibrate at both low end and high end.


----------



## Roki977

Tested two i7 3770k L153A673 both. One is decent 4.5 @ 1.16v, 4.7 @ 1.29v but another one is not so good 4.5 @ 1.24v, , 4.6 @ 1.32v and that is max..

I am on z68 gd65 now and CPU needs more volts than on cheap z77 gd43. Bios on z68 is mess so I hope it will be little better with stronger boards. Where are all ES CPUs from reviews, 1.2v an 4.8ghz?? THX Intel for fuc...ing me over..


----------



## cicko

Hi everyone,

I'm new to overclocking, bought a 3570k and started playing with it:

my motherboard : MSI Z68 gd65 g3
cpu: core i5 3570k
cooler: xigmatek aegir

I'm currently running it stable at [email protected]

However, the cpu z is showing more like 1.5 - 1.65, probably due to v droop.
I tried reaching 4.9 and succeeded (don't remember the voltage) but my temps were around 95c.
Also managed to get 4.6 @ 1.21 but the temps were reaching from 75 - 85 so decided to lower it to 4.5 @ 1.7 and now the max temps are 64 76 73 70.

I have two questions.

1) My board has a v droop setting which I can set between 0-6 but whenever I do that the system doesn't boot at all. It's the same when messing with pll voltage. Does anyone have the same problem?

2) From what I can see in this forum, this is a good chip in terms of core voltage needed to stabilize the clock, however I'm having temperature problems. I know most of you have water cooling but I'm wondering how much difference could a thermal paste have (I applied the one in package with the cooler). Could applying some arctic silver or coolermaster paste help my temps?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Hmm welp.. I saw that on my first IB (3770K) after installing on Z68, posted three times for help about it (including a new thread), then finished some Windows updates and the core temps were totally corrected at some point after that.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250475/3770k-installed-on-p8z68-v-pro-gen3-problem-with-sensors#post_17121040
> That is what I was seeing. I'm not sure where I posted my resolution.. some other thread I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> What would "resolve" core temp slope error, is 1) turning off speedstep or 2) Overclocking ie increase vcore, so that you force temps high enough where the slope error is less, and cpu no longer reading below ambient, but likely still reading too low.
> 
> But tjmax is hard coded into cpu by intel. Calibration is by intel. Nothing you can update is going to change slope error or how temps read from cpu MSR, aside from sending cpu back to intel and having them calibrate at both low end and high end.
Click to expand...

Okay, but then my problem wasn't slope error, since that is not fixable, and I got fixed.









Wish I could find that post.. I definitely remember feeling stupid for making a thread without checking for the very last Windows updates. Then I edited a post I made in some motherboard thread thanking someone who was trying to help me, cause the low idle temps totally went away. But then I got rid of that chip cause it clocked pretty bad.


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Got my H100 this morning and got my 3770K to 4.5GHz at 1.305v
> Ambient 28C, max load 80C
> Really wanted to get 4.6GHz but still wasn't stable at 1.320v so I stopped trying, only changed CPU vCore as I am still a noob.
> Using a H100 with Coolermaster Sickleflow fans.


You should be able to get 4.5Ghz at a lower vcore than that...

Start @ 4.2GHZ on stock voltage and see if you can get that stable... Was able to get 4.5GHZ stable at ~1.20 around there.

If you are stable them move up to 4.3 and test again.. only increase voltage if you are unstable


----------



## malikq86

So whats the highest safe/easy OC on *STOCK* Volt?

Just change mult. to x 42 - right? That's all I have to do? (post above)

FYI - Haven't OC'ed since Q6600.


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> So whats the highest safe/easy OC on *STOCK* Volt?
> Just change mult. to x 42 - right? That's all I have to do? (post above)
> FYI - Haven't OC'ed since Q6600.


Possibly. It isn't that cut and dry. Depends on the silicon.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> tw33k, did you fix your readings yet?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/980#post_17205474
> Cause that is not good..


I reinstalled the INF driver and IME but when it's cold the the reported temps are still off. Right now it's 15.7c inside the case and core temps are reported as 15, 18, 33, 16. When the ambient temp rises, the reported core temps look OK it just seems to play up when the temp is below 20c


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jamar16*
> 
> You should be able to get 4.5Ghz at a lower vcore than that...
> Start @ 4.2GHZ on stock voltage and see if you can get that stable... Was able to get 4.5GHZ stable at ~1.20 around there.
> If you are stable them move up to 4.3 and test again.. only increase voltage if you are unstable


It was still unstable at 1.295v at 4.5GHz so i had to bump it up, temps are only max 70-80 so I don't mind it.


----------



## combateng

im having the same kinda issue, seems like i am needing more voltage then everyone to get same clocks. right now i am at 1.275v for a 4.2 clock which is WAY higher then anyone else is saying. my temps are good, low 30s idle low 60s load for p95, but no matter what it seems like im using way more volts to get more clock, i couldnt even get 4.4 to be stable at a 1.3 voltage, it would boot but p95 would always crash, not quit test but program crash.

I am on water cooling btw so i know my temps wont be an issue, i just wanna get it to 4.5 stable, then oc my ram to hopefully 2000 (I have 1600 running at stock right now)

anybody got ideas for how to help me let me know, this thing does not OC as easy as my 2500k did thats for sure!


----------



## Kitarist

So guys 3570K or 3770K? Is HT worth it? Any benchies that show the difference?

Thanks!!!


----------



## LuckySevn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *david82282*
> 
> Thanks to OCN and luck of the draw: 4.7 GHz @ 1.24 V. 12+ hours stable in P95 27.7, with max temp of 84 C on air (in case, 25 C ambient). Max idle temps are 33 C.
> Details:
> 3570k batch 3210B772, not lapped (but needs it -- has a dip in center)
> Xigmatek Aegir, lapped, vertical flow
> Asus P8Z77-V
> 32GB G.Skill RAM, 1333
> Intel IGP (no graphics card yet)
> Antec 300, closed, front fans medium
> BIOS:
> CPU Voltage: Manual mode
> Vcpu: 1.23 (1.24 w/load in CPU-Z)
> LLC: Ultra high (75%)
> PLL: 1.60
> Power phase: Optimized
> CPU current: 140%
> Vdram: 1.53 (for the 32 GB)
> 
> 
> At first, with stock settings, I had some crashes running Aida64 and AISuite simultaneously. Those went away after uninstalling AISuite (I'm guessing it was Probe II's queries interfering with Aida, but I don't really know). I don't miss AISuite, though I'll probably reinstall a few apps as needed.
> First I ran the BIOS OC Tuner, which changed some settings (e.g., 140% current) and moved it to 4.2 GHz with 102 bclk. Then I tried higher multipliers, staying with 102 bclk and the offset mode, but my chip's VID wanted 1.34 V for 4.5 Ghz, and that blue screened in 3 minutes.
> Then I switched to manual mode w/ 100 bclk and studied more OCN posts--thank you all--and changed to most of the settings above. I tried 4.8 GHz @ 1.28 V, but had a P95 rounding error after 15 minutes, and didn't want a higher V for 24/7.
> I also tried offset mode again, lowering LLC to "Regular" (0%) to try to bring down the V under load, but it was still 1.28 V at 4.5 GHz. Setting a -.03 V offset gave a blue screen at idle. So I gave up on offset. I checked my kill-a-watt meter for all the runs and found Vcpu doesn't really affect the idle power (45W at ~0.90V using offset, vs. 47W @ 1.24V using manual). Apparently the CPU current is so low at idle the V doesn't much matter.
> The Aegir seems good, but for vertical airflow I had to bend 2 fins and trim the fan to clear the RAM. It would probably fit with horizontal flow. Temps might come down a bit from lapping the CPU and off-loading the IGP to a card. And of course, lower ambient T. I may try lowering Vcpu for a P95 26.6 run.
> Thanks again to all those that posted results and advice, and hope this one helps, too.


Very nice OC. My 3770K won't sustain 4.7GHz without 1.38v....









I'm on water and I have similar temps as you. I heard dropping PLL lowers vCore temp, but if I input any value lower than 1.8v it BSOD's.


----------



## 260870

I need higher volts than others too. 1.320 for 4.6GHz.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I need higher volts than others too. 1.320 for 4.6GHz.


lol, I even BSOD after few minutes of prime at 1.38V. My temps are upper 80C. At 4.5GHz @ 1.33V, I got an error after 2 and half hours and my temps are usually low 80C. I will prime at 1.34V to see if stable. Terrible chip.


----------



## furyn9

well, tomorrow finally I'll get my mobo(asrock professional Z77) & CPU. Currently I have 2 Evga gtx 680 , my old CPU (fx-8120) it was holding back a lot of performance, My question is do I need the 3570k or the 3770k to take out the maximum performance of the gtx 680 sli ? keep it in mind this rig is only for game. thanks


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> well, tomorrow finally I'll get my mobo(asrock professional Z77) & CPU. Currently I have 2 Evga gtx 680 , my old CPU (fx-8120) it was holding back a lot of performance, My question is do I need the 3570k or the 3770k to take out the maximum performance of the gtx 680 sli ? keep it in mind this rig is only for game. thanks


well, if you had spent that much money on a rig already, might as well go with the 3770k...only an extra $100!!!
FYI i switched from AMD to Intel earlier this year, most amazing difference i have ever seen!!! you will not be let down trust me!


----------



## DaClownie

The more posts I read, the happier I am with my chip...

Still holding strong @ 4.7GHz with 1.33v in BIOS, 1.5 PLL, Temps peak to 84 on one core during certain FFTs in Prime blend...


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> well, if you had spent that much money on a rig already, might as well go with the 3770k...only an extra $100!!!
> FYI i switched from AMD to Intel earlier this year, most amazing difference i have ever seen!!! you will not be let down trust me!


with the 3570K I will get $50 off in the mobo , I will save $150, but I want to be sure that the 3570k can handle really good the 680s , I really dont wanna have the same issue that I just had with the FX


----------



## McDown

3770k
L206B351


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> with the 3570K I will get $50 off in the mobo , I will save $150, but I want to be sure that the 3570k can handle really good the 680s , I really dont wanna have the same issue that I just had with the FX


Unless you are doing synthetic benchmarks where the scores are increased with i7 cpus I don't think the i7 makes much of a difference in real world game play. I think the i5-3570k will work out great with GTX 680.

Using the $150 extra money to pay got GTX 680 is more wiser IMO.


----------



## 260870

Ah damn son, unlucky. My temps fall just short of 90C when stressing, in real world stuff mostly under 70C though.


----------



## tw33k

Thought I'd see how HWMonitor reports temps. As you can see it gives quite different results to Core Temp (Aida64 and Core Temp report the same)

Idle


Load


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Thought I'd see how HWMonitor reports temps. As you can see it gives quite different results to Core Temp (Aida64 and Core Temp report the same)
> Idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


interesting, who to trust? I've always used hwmonitor (mostly because I can see the gpu temp also) but I've also only ever monitored AMD processors.


----------



## tw33k

I think to be safe I'm going to use HWMonitor from now on. I tried for a while today to get to 4.8GHz but the PC wouldn't boot into Windows no matter what I tried (the logo loaded then it hung every time) I pushed the voltage as high as 1.36 and tried every LLC option but couldn't do it. If it needs more voltage than that then I don't think it's worth it. There's still a lot of settings I'm unsure of so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## DaClownie

I personally found that Aida64 / CoreTemp showed higher temps at load, which means I trust them more. I'd rather my PC show me higher temps so I'm a bit on the safe side rather than vice versa until we know which is more accurate. Aida64 can also show GPU temps and the like (atleast in the pay version, not sure what trial gets) in their gadget view. I love the Aida64, and previously Everest gadget. I keep that running on the second monitor so I can always see what the computer is doing


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> im having the same kinda issue, seems like i am needing more voltage then everyone to get same clocks. right now i am at 1.275v for a 4.2 clock which is WAY higher then anyone else is saying. my temps are good, low 30s idle low 60s load for p95, but no matter what it seems like im using way more volts to get more clock, i couldnt even get 4.4 to be stable at a 1.3 voltage, it would boot but p95 would always crash, not quit test but program crash.
> I am on water cooling btw so i know my temps wont be an issue, i just wanna get it to 4.5 stable, then oc my ram to hopefully 2000 (I have 1600 running at stock right now)
> anybody got ideas for how to help me let me know, this thing does not OC as easy as my 2500k did thats for sure!


I need 1.28 for 4.2 also...


----------



## Aparition

So I have been testing my chip with some lower settings to try to further reduce temps.
Currently testing 47x100.1. VID is 1.220 with offset of .055.
CPU-Z shows Vcore of 1.280. LLC is Very High. PLL is 1.55.
Ram is just at 1600. No crash errors or reboots showed it was memory.

Ive been testing since .045 offset and Prim95 isn't stable during a long run, 20 + min. It passes a the first test phase of Blend but I think reboots somewhere in the 800000 tests. Not sure cause I don't sit and watch it after 6 tests go by.

I think PLL has a large impact on high overclocks. With a previous setting of PLL 1.8 I think I found a stable 4.7 clock.
Currently I am receiving a BSOD 124 error message when I log back into windows finding a reboot.

If I get it again I will drop the current offset back to 0.050 and raise PLL to 1.6.
I think I am pretty close to my min 4.7 settings


----------



## Kitarist

So is paying extra bucks for 3770K worth it or is 3570K good enough? Kinda interested how much of a difference HT makes. Is there any bench that shows this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So is paying extra bucks for 3770K worth it or is 3570K good enough? Kinda interested how much of a difference HT makes. Is there any bench that shows this?
> 
> Thanks!!!


If you plan to do video transcoding, or a lot of editing, or compiling, or folding... or CPU intensive tasks, you'd want a 3770k. If you're planning on making this a gaming machine, 3570k is more than sufficient. Not sure how everyone's games are playing, but I know with SB, a lot of i7 users turned off HT for gaming because it actually lowered performance.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So is paying extra bucks for 3770K worth it or is 3570K good enough? Kinda interested how much of a difference HT makes. Is there any bench that shows this?
> Thanks!!!


If you only game just get a 3570k and invest in other hardware. If you also encode for music/movies/photos.. etc... then get a 3770k. The gaming performance I don't think changes much.
If you always get the top end... your totally trolling me bro









Looks like the 3570k is a bit cooler so should be easier to overclock as well.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Batch#:L204B161 here waiting on cooling but temps seem fine around 32 to 34 idle stock cooling if heater is on it gets a bit warmer but that would simulate a summer temp i guess for my room


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I personally found that Aida64 / CoreTemp showed higher temps at load, which means I trust them more. I'd rather my PC show me higher temps so I'm a bit on the safe side rather than vice versa until we know which is more accurate. Aida64 can also show GPU temps and the like (atleast in the pay version, not sure what trial gets) in their gadget view. I love the Aida64, and previously Everest gadget. I keep that running on the second monitor so I can always see what the computer is doing


I have the full version of Aida64 and have been using it for years (I love the gadget on the desktop) HWMonitor displays higher load temps on my system so I've added a HWMon gadget to my desktop as well


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> well, tomorrow finally I'll get my mobo(asrock professional Z77) & CPU. Currently I have 2 Evga gtx 680 , my old CPU (fx-8120) it was holding back a lot of performance, My question is do I need the 3570k or the 3770k to take out the maximum performance of the gtx 680 sli ? keep it in mind this rig is only for game. thanks


I'm using a 3570K with 2 GTX680's, works a charm


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> with the 3570K I will get $50 off in the mobo , I will save $150, but I want to be sure that the 3570k can handle really good the 680s , I really dont wanna have the same issue that I just had with the FX


you should have no problem with the 3570k, the difference between that and the 3770k is like how it was between the 2500k and 2600k, nothing much in real world use only in benches it showed up. you should be golden with that 3570k if thats the route you go.
hell iv got a 3770k and i hardly see any difference between that and my 2500k, except that this is harder to overclock!


----------



## combateng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> I need 1.28 for 4.2 also...


yah, but the weird thing is cpuz shows 1.112v, while in bios its set at 1.275 and on core temp it shows 1.266

ugh, why do i always have to get a voltage heavy chip!!!!


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> I'm using a 3570K with 2 GTX680's, works a charm


Thanks


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> you should have no problem with the 3570k, the difference between that and the 3770k is like how it was between the 2500k and 2600k, nothing much in real world use only in benches it showed up. you should be golden with that 3570k if thats the route you go.
> hell iv got a 3770k and i hardly see any difference between that and my 2500k, except that this is harder to overclock!


Thanks, well I'll get the 3570k , thank you guys:thumb:


----------



## Kitarist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> If you only game just get a 3570k and invest in other hardware. If you also encode for music/movies/photos.. etc... then get a 3770k. The gaming performance I don't think changes much.
> If you always get the top end... your totally trolling me bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the 3570k is a bit cooler so should be easier to overclock as well.


Well kinda interested in how much HT makes a difference in video encoding etc... But both already support quicksync so thats a plus.

So are there any links that show HT perfomance difference?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> Well kinda interested in how much HT makes a difference in video encoding etc... But both already support quicksync so thats a plus.
> So are there any links that show HT perfomance difference?
> Thanks!!!


I absolutely hate to act like a dick, but sometimes it's just warranted, you know? That's twice now you've asked for links. For someone with 1k+ posts, shouldn't you be aware of google? Just search HT vs no HT and you'll find all the "links" you can handle. Anandtech.com is also a good website for benchmarks.


----------



## IronWill1991

I got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.34V. Horrible chip. I couldn't boot to windows until 1.3V. I tried 4.6GHz, but I BSOD after few minutes on prime at 1.38V. At least 1.34V is still under safe limit. My PLL is 1.608V(my mobo is weird like that). LLC is on level 2 and I have vdroop to 1.312-1.32V on load. I might try level 1 because I heard ASRock are very good with LLC. Here is the screenshot.


I will post that on Ivy Bridge Stable thread.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I got 4.5GHz stable @ 1.34V. Horrible chip. I couldn't boot to windows until 1.3V. I tried 4.6GHz, but I BSOD after few minutes on prime at 1.38V. At least 1.34V is still under safe limit. My PLL is 1.608V(my mobo is weird like that). LLC is on level 2 and I have vdroop to 1.312-1.32V on load. I might try level 1 because I heard ASRock are very good with LLC. Here is the screenshot.
> 
> I will post that on Ivy Bridge Stable thread.


Your not alone


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Your not alone


Thanks, you should look at this post. It got interesting info.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/350#post_17219974


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Thanks, you should look at this post. It got interesting info.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/350#post_17219974


Interesting, but if you set the iGPU multi monitor to disable in bios, does that turn the iGPU off anyway?


----------



## PMantis24

I think i'm finally satisfied with my OC.

i5 3570K OCed to *4.5GHz @ 1.100V* in bios. 20hrs of prime custom blend with 90% memory usage. Enough to go through an entire cycle with all FFT lengths tested.

Components used:
i5 3570K - Batch L204B425
Cooler Master TPC-812 (Air)
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H - F7
G.SKILL Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 1600 CAS 8
Samsung 830 256GB SSD
Corsair HX850 850W PSU
CM Storm Trooper

MB Settings:
CPU Vcore - 1.100V
CPU PLL - 1.550V

PWM Phase Control - eXm Perf
Vcore Loadline Calibration - Turbo
Vcore Current Protection - Extreme
Intel Boost Technology - Disabled

Everything else is auto.

Screenshot


CPU-Z Validation


Just wanted to add, 4.7GHz @ 1.2V was stable but at 1.2V my temps max out around 80degC. I could probably bring the voltage down a bit further but I was happy with the temps at 4.5. Just wanted a modest 24/7 OC with good temps.


----------



## 13thmonkey

From elsewhere via tweaktown, new assessment of delidding and changing the tim, looks like they cheaped out on the interface, a suggestion is so that they don't kill off sb-e sales.

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24059/ivy_bridge_s_heat_problem_is_indeed_caused_by_intel_s_tim_choice/index.html


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Interesting, but if you set the iGPU multi monitor to disable in bios, does that turn the iGPU off anyway?


That's a good question. I don't know the answer to it. I wonder if disabling iGPU is better than underclocking it.


----------



## MaFi0s0

It should be better, its less heat generation on the die, underclocking it reduces idle temps, disabling it should allow higher vcore.

I dont think disabling multi monitor actually disabled the iGPU.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> It should be better, its less heat generation on the die, underclocking it reduces idle temps, disabling it should allow higher vcore.
> I dont think disabling multi monitor actually disabled the iGPU.


you can tell just by looking in device manager to see if the igpu is listed


----------



## darkphantom

3770k - 4.5ghz @ 1.22v


----------



## Andeby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> From elsewhere via tweaktown, new assessment of delidding and changing the tim, looks like they cheaped out on the interface, a suggestion is so that they don't kill off sb-e sales.
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/24059/ivy_bridge_s_heat_problem_is_indeed_caused_by_intel_s_tim_choice/index.html


That's so bad by Intel.








Sucks that it's not a good idea to switch it yourself, would love to put some Noctua TIM on.


----------



## Buckster

I've dropped my overclock from 4.6 to 4.3 - massive reduction in volts required and therefore temps

4.6 = 1.29V - load temp 94C

4.3 = 1.13V - load temp - 70C

24C delta

still very quick at 4.3


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buckster*
> 
> I've dropped my overclock from 4.6 to 4.3 - massive reduction in volts required and therefore temps
> 4.6 = 1.29V - *load temp 94C*
> 4.3 = 1.13V - load temp - 70C
> 24C delta
> still very quick at 4.3


Prime load temps?


----------



## darkphantom

Man, i'm at 1.325v and I can't get this sucker stable at 4.7!

Bumping it up to 1.35v


----------



## G3RG

Hey guys! Just got my 3570k setup underwater. I'm sitting here at 4ghz on auto/stock volts running p95.

Are these temps normal? High? Low?
I'm asking because there's potentially some air stuck in my loop still...



It also idles in the bios at 33-35c.


----------



## darkphantom

Stable, but temps were too high.

Z77 Sabertooth Asus

Bclk: 100
Ratio: 47
PLL: Enabled
DRAM ratio: 100:133
Memory Frequency: 1600mhz
EPU Power saving: disabled

Ram timings: 9-9-9-24 2T
CPU Ratio: 47(same as above)
Speedstep: disabled

CPU Load-line calibration: extreme
CPU Voltage Frequency: Manual
Set at 350kHZ (someone said this is good for IB)
CPU Power Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Power Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 140%
CPU Power Thermal Control: 130
CPU Power Response Control: Ultra Fast
Dram Current Capability: 100%
Dram Voltage Frequency: Auto
Dram Power Phase Control: Extreme
Dram Power Thermal Control: 110

CPU Voltage: 1.35v
DRAM Voltage: 1.5v (memory spec)
VCCSA Voltage: Auto (shows as 0.925v)
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto (Shows as 1.816v)
PCH Voltage: Auto (Shows as 1.072v)
Other DRAM Settings set to auto (CHA/CTRl REF for CHA and CHB)

CPU Spread spectrum: disabled
BCLK recovery: Disabled

*Cpu configuration*
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
HT: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Max: Disabled
Execute Disable bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Disabled
Hardware Prefetcher: enabled
Adjacent Cache Line prefetch: enabled

*CPU Power Management*
CPU ratio: 47 (as mentioned above)
Speedstep technology: Disabled
CPU C1E: Disabled
CPU C3 Report: Disabled
CPU C6 Report: Disabled
Package C state Support: Disabled

I think that about covers it. Any recommendations to get something stable without the vcore being so high?


----------



## PMantis24

Load temps look fine, but I guess idle could be a little lower?

For comparison, i'm getting about 20-30C idle and 60-70C load temps. This is 4.5GHz @ 1.10V on air.


----------



## PMantis24

darkphantom, my temps dropped a couple degrees lowering my PLL from auto 1.8 to 1.55. Why? I don't know, it was something I read somewhere on this forum.

Also, someone mentioned underclocking the iGPU (1000mhz) may give you some more headroom. So maybe it would let your drop your voltage a bit.

I noticed how quickly the temps climb once you go over 1.2V.


----------



## darkphantom

I'll try that out before I pull the chip. With the above settings, I was hitting 100C =/


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I'll try that out before I pull the chip. With the above settings, I was hitting 100C =/


You're not able to lower your PLL? Mine boots and stresses perfectly fine at 1.33v BIOS, Extreme LLC, PLL 1.5v, 47x100 with HT on.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> You're not able to lower your PLL? Mine boots and stresses perfectly fine at 1.33v BIOS, Extreme LLC, PLL 1.5v, 47x100 with HT on.


I have, i'll try the above settings with the pll at 1.5 and the vcore at 1.3 and test from there.


----------



## darkphantom

I got the 3770k at a good OC, 4.4 @ 1.16v


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I'll try that out before I pull the chip. With the above settings, I was hitting 100C =/


Don't use IBT then. Prime95 is about 10C cooler for me.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I got the 3770k at a good OC, 4.4 @ 1.16v


Is that with reduced PLL this time around?


----------



## furyn9

That's right!!!! I just get my combo


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 
> That's right!!!! I just get my combo


Why is your processor floating? Mine only has hyper threading, no anti grav option?!?!


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Is that with reduced PLL this time around?


Yep! Thanks for that.

Still going to try the 2700k just to see what its capable of


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Why is your processor floating? Mine only has hyper threading, no anti grav option?!?!


I guess when you switch from Amd to Intel for first time ,you get the special one


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I guess when you switch from Amd to Intel for first time ,you get the special one


I hope so, my 3570K will be here Monday. (on an AMD x2 5000+







)


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 
> That's right!!!! I just get my combo


I have that board and it's great. Enjoy


----------



## MaFi0s0

The tweaktown link doesnt work at the moment, so does delidding and replacing the TIM lower temps now?

I will do this in a heart beat, just dunno what I am suppose to use to stick the IHS back on, epoxy??

Found the article: http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/sebuncha/20120511_532119.html


----------



## darkphantom

So, not sure if I should stick with my Z77 sabertooth or go to a different board. On the 3770k, i'm getting 4.4ghz @ 1.15v, vdroop .01-.02v


----------



## blizzard182cold

furyn9 ** I just switched from amd and went with the same cpu 3570K and the Performance series Fatal1ty







will be looking forward to seeing your posts


----------



## TheTaserman1

I want to jump on the bandwagon!


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> The tweaktown link doesnt work at the moment, so does delidding and replacing the TIM lower temps now?
> I will do this in a heart beat, just dunno what I am suppose to use to stick the IHS back on, epoxy??
> Found the article: http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/column/sebuncha/20120511_532119.html


apparently 15C better at OC speeds, intel tim vs someone elses super special tim.


----------



## Kitarist

All these posts make me want to buy ivy even more!!!


----------



## CalinTM

Ok so by default, my IB runs in full load at 3.9Ghz ?? With all 4 cores and 4 threads ?

And i found some enhanced turbo in my BIOS, what is for ?? It's disabled....

And by auto my CPU PLL voltage runs at ?? Do you recommend me to set it at 1.5V ??


----------



## 260870

See whats stable for you bro. 1.5v didnt work for me.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> See whats stable for you bro. 1.5v didnt work for me.


This. There's no cookie cutter answer for that question. Two schools of thought. You can jump back to 1.5v and try booting, and stability test from there, or you can back down from 1.8 in steps of .05-.1v until you find stability.


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, so the two things i need to touch in BIOS for a overclock is the multiplier, vcore, and PLL ??

Right now i am at stock, cuz i dont' see the purpose to overclock, the CPU is powerful. But by default the CPU PLL at what voltage is set ??

I think i can get a little better temps if i put the PLL at 1.5v


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Ok so by default, my IB runs in full load at 3.9Ghz ?? With all 4 cores and 4 threads ?
> And i found some enhanced turbo in my BIOS, what is for ?? It's disabled....
> And by auto my CPU PLL voltage runs at ?? Do you recommend me to set it at 1.5V ??


I reduced my PLL voltage down to 1.6 from 1.8 and saw no change in temps, so I put it back to 1.8. I'm only at 4.3 though, may not have an effect till much higher clocks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Ok so by default, my IB runs in full load at 3.9Ghz ?? With all 4 cores and 4 threads ?
> And i found some enhanced turbo in my BIOS, what is for ?? It's disabled....
> And by auto my CPU PLL voltage runs at ?? Do you recommend me to set it at 1.5V ??
> 
> 
> 
> I reduced my PLL voltage down to 1.6 from 1.8 and saw no change in temps, so I put it back to 1.8. I'm only at 4.3 though, may not have an effect till much higher clocks.
Click to expand...

In my particular case, I was able to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz, while increasing my volts on the CPU and keeping the temps the same, due to dropping PLL to 1.5.

As always, YMMV


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> In my particular case, I was able to go from 4.6 to 4.7ghz, while increasing my volts on the CPU and keeping the temps the same, due to dropping PLL to 1.5.
> As always, YMMV


I think my clocks were too low to make a difference. to the Original original OP if you are only looking to change volts and multi then you probably aren't going high enough to matter. There are lots of other settings that would be handy for higher clocks.


----------



## furyn9

So far I am very impressed with this CPU ( first time Intel CPU ) day and night different between my old fx-8120 ,still learning how to oc this sucker the oc menu are more complicated than the amd a least for me , best decision ever go to Intel .


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im @ 4.4ghz with 1.95 vcore bios (cpu-z always shows 1.200) on a 3570k and my bios likes to set a 1.832 pll I just got the 4.4 stable. I tried running @ 1.750 pll once it was very unstable so I guess I need to try dropping the pll slowly to see if i'm stable / any better temps. just my two cents.

edit: also llc is level 1. asrock z77 extreme 4


----------



## CalinTM

So you recommend to drop my PLL to 1.5v ? I have NO overclock, for now, i want better temps, in games like battlefield 3 temps are 57 degrees celsius.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I don't think lowering pll even makes that big of a difference for temps unless it's a high OC from what i've seen on the ivy stable club thread and the ib overclock guide...


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, i've enabled enhanced turbo now runs at 3.9Ghz on full 100% stress test, and the vcore is 1.15v and the PLL is 1.5v

And in Battlefield 3 the temps are max 55-57 degrees, is ok ? What do you think ?

If i put 4.5Ghz i get in Battlefield 3 max 56-63 degrees.

It's ok ? Should i put more fans in my case ?


----------



## staryoshi

Dropping to 1.6v from 1.8v caused instability for me







My temps are far from an issue at 4.2Ghz, so I'll leave it at 1.8v


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> So you recommend to drop my PLL to 1.5v ? I have NO overclock, for now, i want better temps, in games like battlefield 3 temps are 57 degrees celsius.


57C is nothing to be remotely concerned about, my personal stress limit is 70C, others are using 80 & 90C as their limits. I'd be more concerned about the potential for instability caused by the low PLL voltage.


----------



## An4rchyZ

Went NCIX tech fair and picked up a 3770k for about 300$. Just waiting on the new EVGA mobo and ill be good to go batch #L212B317


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, how can i test my stability due to lower the PLL voltage ?

Right now i lowered the PLL to 1.5v, and played 20 mins Battlefield 3 and i had no issues, no freeze, no bluescreen, seems stable, in games.

And the temps ARE a little lower now, max in Battlefield 3 is 54 degrees.

Could mine be stable at 1.5 PLL ?


----------



## HiDe85

Hi im new with intel hahaha dont know how to oc, but i just play with my new 3750k and i got 4.5 at 1.284 (that what it says in cpuz) and got temps of 78 max on Intelburntest, batch is 3205c280 i dont know if those temps are normal and i didnt know what else to move on the bios ( Z77X D3H F8 ) i disable cie or something hahaha and turbopower limit from auto to 300


----------



## owikh84

When stressing with IBT/LinX/prime95 please make sure to use the latest version + win7 SP1
because this latest version has AVX instruction to stress SB/IB optimally

LinX 0.6.4 - 10.3.10.017
Intel BurnTest 2.52
Prime95 27.7 Build 1 (x86)
Prime95 27.7 Build 1 (x64)


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikh84*
> 
> When stressing with IBT/LinX/prime95 please make sure to use the latest version + win7 SP1
> because this latest version has AVX instruction to stress SB/IB optimally
> LinX 0.6.4 - 10.3.10.017
> Intel BurnTest 2.52
> Prime95 27.7 Build 1 (x86)
> Prime95 27.7 Build 1 (x64)


I prefer Prime version 26.6. Version 27.7 is messed up. People can pass over 12 hours of 26.6 prime and failed after 4 hours of 27.7 prime. That doesn't sound right. Also 27.7 version stresses CPU beyond necessary.


----------



## CalinTM

I will test 7 loops in IBT at very high to see if it's stable with PLL at 1.5

In games is stable, though...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

intel burn test sucks imho..... I could pass 25 runs on very high then still fail prime with a hardware math error at like 5-9 hours. If you are stable you can do prime95 27.7 for 17 hours + so you do all the FFTS then you are stable for anything...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> intel burn test sucks imho..... I could pass 25 runs on very high then still fail prime with a hardware math error at like 5-9 hours. If you are stable you can do prime95 27.7 for 17 hours + so you do all the FFTS then you are stable for anything...


Not to mention IBT is usually 10C warmer than prime95.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Not to mention IBT is usually 10C warmer than prime95.


i've noticed 10c+ in 26.6 but in 27.7 it's more like 5C for me anyway


----------



## HiDe85

Hi well im new hahahahaha i got my I5 3570K and i dont know how to oc it hahaha, i just got it to work at 1.3vcore at 4.5 (cpuz show 1.284) everything else is in auto (i got a Gigabyte Z77X D3H), max temp in lynx and intelburntest is 79c i dont know if it safe or not well i anybody can help thanks !!! im so lost in intel and my batch is 3205c280


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiDe85*
> 
> Hi well im new hahahahaha i got my I5 3570K and i dont know how to oc it hahaha, i just got it to work at 1.3vcore at 4.5 (cpuz show 1.284) everything else is in auto (i got a Gigabyte Z77X D3H), max temp in lynx and intelburntest is 79c i dont know if it safe or not well i anybody can help thanks !!! im so lost in intel and my batch is 3205c280


did you try a lower vcore first or did you just set it directly to 1.3v @ 4.5ghz ?


----------



## staryoshi

How do I know my system is stable? It's been folding without issue non-stop since Thursday night







That's a more relevant test of stability for me than Prime


----------



## HiDe85

yes i try bsod, i just played with the vcore but nothing stable under 1.3


----------



## CalinTM

Well, there must be some kind of common OC for ivy bridge, and not need to test it hours in Prime, like every CPU can be stable at "X" GHz frequency and "X" voltage. Only if you want to pass the all-stable barrier, then you need to test it in Prime.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Well, there must be some kind of common OC for ivy bridge, and not need to test it hours in Prime, like every CPU can be stable at "X" GHz frequency and "X" voltage. Only if you want to pass the all-stable barrier, then you need to test it in Prime.


3.8, i.e. turbo speed. Its been out for 2 weeks? How much data do you think is needed before you can draw those kinds of conclusions.


----------



## HiDe85

i have it stable at vcore 1.272 (goes to 1.296) at 4500mhz, temps are max 81 (LinX) but allways stay at 76 (LinX and Prime95 1hr) i dont know if are good temps or not hahaha but i will keep it that way


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone, my new components are: asus p8z77v-deluxe, i7 3770k, corsair h70, 2x4gb mushkin redline 1866mhz 1.5v and intel ssd 330 series 60gb.

i get stable 4500 mhz 45x100, at 1.185 v ht off and 12.v ht on and pll 1.8v!
my ram works stable at 2400 mhz at 1.7v 11-12-11-30-1T
power saving options are off, turbo off and speedtstep off, llc ultra high...

here are my screenshots:

linx: 128gflops



3dmarkvantage: 32330



aida64:



now, i think that this temperature ( 88c ) is high , according to low voltage of cpu - 1.185v !! am i right? i know that my h70 is not very good cooler but i also think that tamperatures at 1,185v shoul be lower!!??lower than 88 c? am i right??

now i have one question:

is it possible that these high temperatures of my cpu are because of that i am using iGPU, that produce couple of degrees more?

is it possible that my cpu temperatures will be lower when i buy gpu and set igpu to disable??


----------



## .theMetal

looks like my new chip isn't too bad, running prime clocked at 4.6 with 1.26 volts and pll at 1.58. core temps have maxes of 79, 82,83 and 80.

we will see how it handles it over a longer test

also this is on air, the phanteks is a beast

specs are sig rig


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone, my new components are: asus p8z77v-deluxe, i7 3770k, corsair h70, 2x4gb mushkin redline 1866mhz 1.5v and intel ssd 330 series 60gb.
> i get stable 4500 mhz 45x100, at 1.185 v ht off and 12.v ht on and pll 1.8v!
> my ram works stable at 2400 mhz at 1.7v 11-12-11-30-1T
> power saving options are off, turbo off and speedtstep off, llc ultra high...
> is it possible that these high temperatures of my cpu are because of that i am using iGPU, that produce couple of degrees more?
> is it possible that my cpu temperatures will be lower when i buy gpu and set igpu to disable??


1.7V on ram, thats high IMO, and possibly the cause of your temps?


----------



## CalinTM

Have you (3770k users) noticed that the core 2 is always hotter ??


----------



## adrianmatei

i have same results with 3570k, core 2 always the hotter and core 1 always the coldest. and sometime the diff between them is 15C


----------



## maestrobg

my temperatures are the same when i set vram to 1.5v and when set vram on 1.7v!

yea i notices that always one core is 10 degrees hotter then the coldest one!


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrianmatei*
> 
> i have same results with 3570k, core 2 always the hotter and core 1 always the coldest. and sometime the diff between them is 15C


Me too, the last core is the coldest one, and the second core is the most warmest one. 10C between this two cores is the difference. Could be some Intel issue ??
This is in idle, in full load the second core is hotter by 5-6 degrees vs. the last one, which is the coldest.


----------



## blizzard182cold

my temps stock cooling stock clocks (just wanted to check highest temp at stock apposed to when WC`d later)


----------



## furyn9

Well so far so good, right now 4.6ghz stable its been running for 3 hours prime ,


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well so far so good, right now 4.6ghz stable its been running for 3 hours prime ,


im trying for 4.6 on prime right now too @ 1.290. good luck!


----------



## Jamar16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Have you (3770k users) noticed that the core 2 is always hotter ??


yup, same issue here


----------



## furyn9

Well almost 5 hours at 4.6ghz the maximum temp is 78,86,83,82, a question which is the maximum temp for this little sucker ? Thanks


----------



## IronWill1991

I just went back to stock. I keep getting BSOD while playing Skyrim and sometimes on firefox. Most of BSOD are "Driver IRQL not less or equal' and one of them is "Machine check exception" thing. I did pass 12 hours of prime95 on 4.5GHz @ 1.33. I keep pushing voltage until 1.35V and still BSOD. Prime version is 25.11 if that matters. Worse chip ever.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well so far so good, right now 4.6ghz stable its been running for 3 hours prime ,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im trying for 4.6 on prime right now too @ 1.290. good luck!


same @ 4.6 now, I was able to volt down to 1.23. what kind of temps you guys seeing?

max I've seen is 81c on a few cores but its hovering around mid 70's now

by the way club, what is the "don't go over this temperature" on the 3570k? I know the chip throttles down at 105 but what would be the max safe overclocking temp? (came from a phenom and the max was 62c but I always heard don't go over 55c)

edit: furyn9 you just answered the question I asked


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just went back to stock. I keep getting BSOD while playing Skyrim and sometimes on firefox. Most of BSOD are "Driver IRQL not less or equal' and one of them is "Machine check exception" thing. I did pass 12 hours of prime95 on 4.5GHz @ 1.33. I keep pushing voltage until 1.35V and still BSOD. Prime version is 25.11 if that matters. Worse chip ever.


have you ran like a 10+ hour memtest to rule out bad ram?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> have you ran like a 10+ hour memtest to rule out bad ram?


also you want to use prime 27.7 since it uses AVX instruction set and is newest version...


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> have you ran like a 10+ hour memtest to rule out bad ram?


10 hours?!? That's a long time. I did ran memtest last night and I passed once before exiting out. Is it good idea to run memtest with all the sticks in?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> also you want to use prime 27.7 since it uses AVX instruction set and is newest version...


I told you before I prefer 26.6 because 27.7 seems to be messed up.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well it's not messed up as far as I can tell. you can run memtest with both sticks but if you get errors you will need to test 1 at a time to determine which one has errors. and yea most people say 12 hours. just run it over night or something. Driver IRQL not less or equal is commonly caused by bad ram....


----------



## rgr555

stable at 4.5ghz and 1.26v and 1.70 PLL

prime95 gives me 75-81 temps


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well it's not messed up as far as I can tell. you can run memtest with both sticks but if you get errors you will need to test 1 at a time to determine which one has errors. and yea most people say 12 hours. just run it over night or something. Driver IRQL not less or equal is commonly caused by bad ram....


If it is not bad RAM then what else would cause it?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

hard to say. You said you went back to stock earlier right? if you are getting BSOD on stock settings then I would run memtest86+ for atleast 12 hours just to make 100% sure it's not ram related. if you do that and ram is fine but you continue to BSOD with no overclock maybe you need to reinstall windows?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> looks like my new chip isn't too bad, running prime clocked at 4.6 with 1.26 volts and pll at 1.58. core temps have maxes of 79, 82,83 and 80.
> we will see how it handles it over a longer test
> also this is on air, the phanteks is a beast
> specs are sig rig


I'm at about the same as you and I'm using my Phanteks as well (I have a UK-3000 strapped to it tho) It's a great cooler


----------



## darkphantom

how can an i5 2500k at 4.8ghz beat a 3770k in IBT in terms of Gflops?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norlig*


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hard to say. You said you went back to stock earlier right? if you are getting BSOD on stock settings then I would run memtest86+ for atleast 12 hours just to make 100% sure it's not ram related. if you do that and ram is fine but you continue to BSOD with no overclock maybe you need to reinstall windows?


I hope it's just the CPU. I will run memtest overnight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> how can an i5 2500k at 4.8ghz beat a 3770k in IBT in terms of Gflops?


From what I heard, turning HT off increases Gflops.


----------



## samwiches

All kinds of things increase (decrease) GFlops, so it's not a great benchmark.


----------



## JKaito

Hi all, new to the forums here









I created an account because I have a question but I couldn't find it in the massive amount of posts on this forum lol. So I will be building my first PC this week(sort of, got 2 focus on finals), I bought the i5-3570k and it should be arriving here tomorrow, already bought everything except a cooler. I'm not sure on what type of cooler to get. So for those of you that have IB, which cooler are you using? Did you OC? All answers much appreciated


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKaito*
> 
> Hi all, new to the forums here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I created an account because I have a question but I couldn't find it in the massive amount of posts on this forum lol. So I will be building my first PC this week(sort of, got 2 focus on finals), I bought the i5-3570k and it should be arriving here tomorrow, already bought everything except a cooler. I'm not sure on what type of cooler to get. So for those of you that have IB, which cooler are you using? Did you OC? All answers much appreciated


Probably the more expensive is the better it will do on IB.

My cheapest picks would be NZXT Havik 140 or Cooler Master TPC 812 for about $60.

Best cooling (and best value) would be the Noctua D14, Phanteks TC14PE, Thermalright Silver Arrow, or what little else might become comparable soon.

But if you want your cooler to be very loud for no good reason, and to cost extra $$ then get H80/H100---they will also be some of the best/easy ways to cool an IB, and you can prolly get 2 chill with the popular kids.


----------



## darkphantom

back to my 3770k, the 2700k is up for sale on craig's (unless I can get repped on here up to 35







)


----------



## JKaito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Probably the more expensive is the better it will do on IB.
> My cheapest picks would be NZXT Havik 140 or Cooler Master TPC 812 for about $60.
> Best cooling (and best value) would be the Noctua D14, Phanteks TC14PE, Thermalright Silver Arrow, or what little else might become comparable soon.
> But if you want your cooler to be very loud for no good reason, and to cost extra $$ then get H80/H100---they will also be some of the best/easy ways to cool an IB, and you can prolly get 2 chill with the popular kids.


Lol my first option was Corsair's liquid cooling, but after doing some research and reading a lot of reviews i decided to back out. What about the Noctua C14? Haven't done that much research on the Noctua, but i know they have one of the best coolers out there. Also, by looking at the specs that you listed for your pc I noticed that you have the NZXT Havik 140. What temps are you getting with that one? Did you OC your CPU?

EDIT: I've been looking at the Corsair A70, would that be a good one?


----------



## samwiches

The C14 should be the same or almost the same as a Havik 140. Just google the reviews please.

This Havik is on a 3570K @ 4.4GHz w/ 1.24v and hi temp has been 77C in *Prime 27.7*. But I don't know my ambient temperature right now. It's close to normal room temp.


----------



## G3RG

Has anybody else had issues with their HD4000 graphics? Mine was working on the first day but its no longer working and I'd love to run a 3rd monitor off it...

When I try to install the graphics it says my system doesn't meet the minimum requirements for installation.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Has anybody else had issues with their HD4000 graphics? Mine was working on the first day but its no longer working and I'd love to run a 3rd monitor off it...
> When I try to install the graphics it says my system doesn't meet the minimum requirements for installation.


No, have you done anything different recently? Check the settings in the BIOS for the iGPU if anything.


----------



## furyn9

Well I'm happy , 4.6ghz 12 hours prime max temp 87 and average temp the mild 70 ,


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well I'm happy , 4.6ghz 12 hours prime max temp 87 and average temp the mild 70 ,


My 4.6ghz failed @ 4 hours on prime95 with 1.290 vcore how much did it take you? I guess ill try 1.295


----------



## .theMetal

well at 4.6 it was prime-ing just fine, then I thought I would fire up skyrim, and boom blue screened right when the window opened.

so I took the voltage up to 1.25 and its running fine, holy crap it runs good. I was able to max out all the settings and force ambient occlusion. my phenom couldn't handle close to that.

I might take it down to 4.4 or 4.5 just for the impending summer time heat.


----------



## Aparition

New findings for my chip









At work so can't post CPU-z
Current settings are 3770k @ 4.7 Ghz.
BCLCK 100.1 * Multi 47.
Vid 1.220 + Offset 0.06 = 1.280V (cpu z).
PLL 1.62
LLC Very High (%75).
Load for CPU at %140

Prim95 Small FFT temps are 94'c max on Core #2. 82'c on Core #0. Prime puts a lot of heat on this chip. Ambient temp ~25'c.
Real World temps - MeGUI encoding 1 hour video = 74'c on Core #2 (hottest core). Games don't really even hit 70'c.

Did some Prim95 stability testing but I find video encoding a lot faster at finding instability. Encoded a video on cores 5-8 and played some games on cores 0-4 at the same time. LOVE LOVE LOVE this CPU


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Prim95 Small FFT temps are 94'c max on Core #2. 82'c on Core #0. *Prime puts a lot of heat on this chip*. Ambient temp ~25'c.
> Real World temps - MeGUI encoding 1 hour video = 74'c on Core #2 (hottest core). *Games don't really even hit 70'c*.


this is definitely true, even though prime took my i5 up to mid 80's on a few cores, playing skyrim the thing was hanging out at in the low 50's. which is awesome because gaming is all I do


----------



## reti

Batch#: L207B172
undervoltage a litle bit , cooled with termalright ultima-90 (I know, you may laugh) , i think is ok for daily use


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> My 4.6ghz failed @ 4 hours on prime95 with 1.290 vcore how much did it take you? I guess ill try 1.295


1.304v


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have never appreciated how bad the stock cooler is until now. Trying 4.5 on it is a challenge.


----------



## .theMetal

turns out I had virtu mpv enabled, and thats probably why skyrim crashed so hard (read elsewhere that if its turned on and everything is not set up for it it crashes lots of things, it also crashed my 3dmark11) So I'll end up turning the voltage back down to 1.23 and do more game testing.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> Has anybody else had issues with their HD4000 graphics? Mine was working on the first day but its no longer working and I'd love to run a 3rd monitor off it...
> When I try to install the graphics it says my system doesn't meet the minimum requirements for installation.


Try use the file with the Version number V11001032.


----------



## samwiches

I got another lame chip.

3570K
L152B659
http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/ca46bb3e_4400.PNG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> i5-3570K
> L152B659 (E4)
> Malay


Heh, same one I just started with.. good luck.


----------



## Zantrill

i5-3570K
L152B659 (E4)
Malay


----------



## MaFi0s0

Okay 4.5 HT off was out of the question on the stock cooler, I couldnt go over 1.25v

is BSOD at 4.5 ht off @ 1.25v bad??

Now trying 4.3 HT off @ 1.25v.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Okay 4.5 HT off was out of the question on the stock cooler, I couldnt go over 1.25v
> Now trying 4.3 HT off @ 1.25v.


You shouldn't need 1.25v to hit 4.3 without HT unless you have a terrible chip.


----------



## .theMetal

Its looking like Costa Rica chips > than the Malay is that where other are made? Mine is costa rica.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You shouldn't need 1.25v to hit 4.3 without HT unless you have a terrible chip.


Yea I think so instant BSOD in prime with [email protected] no matter what other settings.
BCCODE d1 and fc

Batch L214C045

I wont feel so bad if I destroy it when I delid.

Its got a tough life ahead of it.

Trying 4.3 @ 1.2

All my numbers are HT off btw.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Its looking like Costa Rica chips > than the Malay is that where other are made? Mine is costa rica.


Still seems totally random at this point. Small sample size. Nothing like back in the day where you could buy cherry picked chips from vendors









I have a Malay chip. 4.5GHz @ 1.10V stable. I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.20V, maybe even less voltage, but I didn't tweak it at 4.7 for too long since I was happy with the temps at 4.5 and decided to stay there for my 24/7 OC.


----------



## Kitarist

Just watching this thread makes me want to buy one









Anyone so generous to give it away for free? LOL


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Trying 4.3 @ 1.2
> All my numbers are HT off btw.


This seems much more reasonable, considering mine does 4.5 @ 1.23 with HT on. Still not great tho. Sounds like maybe a good scenario for some OC insurance followed by a significant run of "how much voltage can I pump through my cpu before it dies?"


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Still seems totally random at this point. Small sample size. Nothing like back in the day where you could buy cherry picked chips from vendors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Malay chip. 4.5GHz @ 1.10V stable. I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.20V, maybe even less voltage, but I didn't tweak it at 4.7 for too long since I was happy with the temps at 4.5 and decided to stay there for my 24/7 OC.


That is a really nice chip then







I am rocking 4.7 @ 1.28V.
I can boot into windows @ 1.26 but it is hilariously unstable. Doesn't BSOD just errors out of everything lol.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> That is a really nice chip then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am rocking 4.7 @ 1.28V.
> I can boot into windows @ 1.26 but it is hilariously unstable. Doesn't BSOD just errors out of everything lol.


Your chip isn't bad either. Mine needs about the same voltage as yours to run at 4.6.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

So I went back to 4.4ghz @ my prime 95 17hour stable settings. *For some reason I ended up in event viewer and saw it had hundreds of WHEA event 19. in the details it said problem with processor parity. I had no idea what this meant* so I went on intel live chat and asked them about it, they said it was not a good thing and to run the intel processor diagnostic tool. I set my chip back to stock settings 34 multiplier 100 bclk. *IT FAILED!!! apparently the chip thinks it has a 101 bclk?* I had no idea that this chip was defective (seemed to be running fine) Anyway I'm gonna RMA it. I'm a little annoyed for sure. I never had the volts over 1.290 which is well below damage range so I guess it was defective since I got it. Just glad I found out now instead of later. Oh well I ordered another one and It's already $5 cheaper with $20 gift certificate until tomorrow.... oh and cpu-z shows a 100 bclk... so idk. But if I were anyone with a new IB chip I would run that test to make sure it's not jacked up also check out for WHEA 19 warnings in event viewer. You can just type event viewer in the start bar and open it up go to windows logs > system. you can also filter the results to only show warnings and errors.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I got another lame chip.
> 3570K
> L152B659
> http://cdn.overclock.net/c/ca/ca46bb3e_4400.PNG
> Heh, same one I just started with.. good luck.


so I got a bad one huh?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMantis24*
> 
> Still seems totally random at this point. Small sample size. Nothing like back in the day where you could buy cherry picked chips from vendors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Malay chip. 4.5GHz @ 1.10V stable. I can get 4.7GHz @ 1.20V, maybe even less voltage, but I didn't tweak it at 4.7 for too long since I was happy with the temps at 4.5 and decided to stay there for my 24/7 OC.


ok well hell then, I guess who knows







I'm happy, I know that.

might take it down to 4.4 and see how low I can get the temps.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I went back to 4.4ghz @ my prime 95 17hour stable settings. *For some reason I ended up in event viewer and saw it had hundreds of WHEA event 19. in the details it said problem with processor parity. I had no idea what this meant* so I went on intel live chat and asked them about it, they said it was not a good thing and to run the intel processor diagnostic tool. I set my chip back to stock settings 34 multiplier 100 bclk. *IT FAILED!!! ...*


Sorry dude! I never hear of CPU's being bad, it does happen though








Did you check for any bent pins?


----------



## sdmodified

Finished my build over the weekend. Will be cranking up the clock in the coming week or two to really see what this 3570k can do. Appreicate all the info in this thread thus far.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

there were no bent pins afaik when I got it and it's not been out of the socket


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> This seems much more reasonable, considering mine does 4.5 @ 1.23 with HT on. Still not great tho. Sounds like maybe a good scenario for some OC insurance followed by a significant run of "how much voltage can I pump through my cpu before it dies?"


I would but I really wanna delid. I heard low end numbers arnt a good indicator of how it will do at the highend?

It seems okay with [email protected] strange theres a bump from 4.3 to 4.5.

Maybe its being ****ty cause I am running my display off the iGPU?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I would but I really wanna delid. I heard low end numbers arnt a good indicator of how it will do at the highend?
> It seems okay with [email protected] strange theres a bump from 4.3 to 4.5.
> Maybe its being ****ty cause I am running my display off the iGPU?


The VID of the chip increases as you increase Frequency. If you use V Offset method voltage can scale up very quickly.

Example my chip at 4.7 has a vid of 1.220. At stock 3.5 it is like 1.06 (probably wrong







).
So the offset of 0.06 i am using now would give different V even though my settings are the same for voltage.

I don't think the iGPU would cause any issues just running 2d benchmarks.


----------



## PMantis24

Damn HardwareDecoder, that sucks! I hope your next chip OCs much better than your last!


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I went back to 4.4ghz @ my prime 95 17hour stable settings. *For some reason I ended up in event viewer and saw it had hundreds of WHEA event 19. in the details it said problem with processor parity. I had no idea what this meant* so I went on intel live chat and asked them about it, they said it was not a good thing and to run the intel processor diagnostic tool. I set my chip back to stock settings 34 multiplier 100 bclk. *IT FAILED!!! apparently the chip thinks it has a 101 bclk?* I had no idea that this chip was defective (seemed to be running fine) Anyway I'm gonna RMA it. I'm a little annoyed for sure. I never had the volts over 1.290 which is well below damage range so I guess it was defective since I got it. Just glad I found out now instead of later. Oh well I ordered another one and It's already $5 cheaper with $20 gift certificate until tomorrow.... oh and cpu-z shows a 100 bclk... so idk. But if I were anyone with a new IB chip I would run that test to make sure it's not jacked up also check out for WHEA 19 warnings in event viewer. You can just type event viewer in the start bar and open it up go to windows logs > system. you can also filter the results to only show warnings and errors.


Nice, I'll check this out tonight.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I would but I really wanna delid. I heard low end numbers arnt a good indicator of how it will do at the highend?
> It seems okay with [email protected] strange theres a bump from 4.3 to 4.5.
> Maybe its being ****ty cause I am running my display off the iGPU?


I've never used the iGPU, so I can't say anything about that, but if you're hitting a bump somewhere between 4.3 and 4.5, that probably isn't a good sign for bigger overclocks. I hit a bump at 4.6 and I have found it difficult to pass that barrier without some significant voltage increases.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

my luck it will be worse I was just starting to like this chip


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I would but I really wanna delid. I heard low end numbers arnt a good indicator of how it will do at the highend?
> It seems okay with [email protected] strange theres a bump from 4.3 to 4.5.
> Maybe its being ****ty cause I am running my display off the iGPU?


Don't think it's the iGPU, i'm actually still using mine cause I haven't decided on a video card yet.

Although some people have reported having about 100-200mhz more headroom by underclocking the iGPU. It was only a few people, but they did say it helped their OC.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

haha maybe this is a blessing in disguise. I should delid my new one, how do you do it with a razor knife or something? then what change the TIM to something else and how do you get the lid back on does it snap on and off or....?

also this works good enough to still play d3 till I get my new one so it could be worse!


----------



## MaFi0s0

I am expecting big voltages anyway, will probably keep it up to 1.45-1.48, only has to last me a year.

I wasnt using offset method, thats just to save idle voltage isnt it, or should it possibly help me do 4.5 on the stock cooler?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha maybe this is a blessing in disguise. I should delid my new one, how do you do it with a razor knife or something? then what change the TIM to something else and how do you get the lid back on does it snap on and off or....?
> also this works good enough to still play d3 till I get my new one so it could be worse!


You use a razor to cut the seal around the outside, only about 1 mm thick. You can use thermal epoxy to glue the IHS back on, just mix it lightly so the bond is weak. But if you have it off... why put it on?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> haha maybe this is a blessing in disguise. I should delid my new one, how do you do it with a razor knife or something? then what change the TIM to something else and how do you get the lid back on does it snap on and off or....?
> also this works good enough to still play d3 till I get my new one so it could be worse!


No, no! Do NOT delid your CPU, they won't honor the RMA then. That is a complete void of warranty. It doesn't snap on and off and you could possibly crack your CPU.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so it's safe to just take the lid off and use arctic 5 between it and the cpu cooler ?

at any rate I'm gonna have to install it and make sure the chip is good before I de-lid it (guessing that voids any warranty haha )


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I ordered a new one already I'm not delidding the RMA one...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I ordered a new one already I'm not delidding the RMA one...


Don't use AS5 use something like MX4 or ICDiamond... you don't want any chance of the TIM shorting the chip out in the event something touches something not supposed to be touched!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea Im a bit confused, if you de-lid it is there exposed ciruitry or something, wouldn't contact with the copper heatsink short it out in that case?


----------



## SonDa5

This is fresh Prime95 4.8GHZ 100% for a few hours 1.25v ambient temp 23C.

Prime95 for a few hours no errors. Large FFTs.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2369380


----------



## MaFi0s0

I dunno *** just happened but my comp went to sleep, rebooted changed clock speed and when it went back in to windows everything resumed, prime etc and at the old clock speed o.0


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I dunno *** just happened but my comp went to sleep, rebooted changed clock speed and when it went back in to windows everything resumed, prime etc and at the old clock speed o.0


You have a case of the Gremlins.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I ordered a new one already I'm not delidding the RMA one...


Don't you have to send the old one back in?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

mafioso have you checked your event viewer or ran the intel processor diagnosing tool or whatever the f**k it's called? maybe you have a bad chip too


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> mafioso have you checked your event viewer or ran the intel processor diagnosing tool or whatever the f**k it's called? maybe you have a bad chip too


dont know how to read the event viewer.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

just open event viewer by typing event viewer in the start button. once you open the program. click on the button next to windows logs to expand it, then click system logs. on the right it says "filter current log" then select warning, critical, and error. then click ok. if you have no errors warnings anything thats good. also run that intel processor diagnostic tool or whatever it is.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Nothing around the time of sleep except the usual warnings about stuff every 5mins.

Critical for every BSOD I have had.

Trying again 4.3 @ 1.2 this time with asus multicore enhancement enabled, not sure what thats meant to be at.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I am expecting big voltages anyway, will probably keep it up to 1.45-1.48, only has to last me a year.
> I wasnt using offset method, thats just to save idle voltage isnt it, or should it possibly help me do 4.5 on the stock cooler?


It helps lower idle temps, but your load temps will be the same as if you were using manual voltage. So it will increase longevity, but will not increase overclocking headroom.

And 1.45v on ivy is suicide.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Intel diagnostic failed, said I was running 3.5Ghz pass, but 99 base clk fail, cpuz and bios sys 100bclk

CPU was OCd.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

3.5ghz ? you gotta set it back to 34 x 100 and if it fails your chip is bad too.


----------



## Nihilo

3.5 is the stock clock for that chip. Why would he go lower?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

sry which chip? isn't it a 3570k?


----------



## Nihilo

They've got the 3770K...it's the second machine in their sig.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

oh ok but it fails that test @ stock settings the chip is bad for sure


----------



## Nihilo

I'm gonna have to check this when I get home tonight. So just run the Intel diagnostic tool and if it fails, it's a bad chip?


----------



## MaFi0s0

I googled the results its cause its not updated for SB or IB.

I disabled bclk test and it passed and reverted my OC within the OS.

Just gonna continue and hope my computers sleep apnea was a one off.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> So I went back to 4.4ghz @ my prime 95 17hour stable settings. *For some reason I ended up in event viewer and saw it had hundreds of WHEA event 19. in the details it said problem with processor parity. I had no idea what this meant* so I went on intel live chat and asked them about it, they said it was not a good thing and to run the intel processor diagnostic tool. I set my chip back to stock settings 34 multiplier 100 bclk. *IT FAILED!!! apparently the chip thinks it has a 101 bclk?* I had no idea that this chip was defective (seemed to be running fine) Anyway I'm gonna RMA it. I'm a little annoyed for sure. I never had the volts over 1.290 which is well below damage range so I guess it was defective since I got it. Just glad I found out now instead of later. Oh well I ordered another one and It's already $5 cheaper with $20 gift certificate until tomorrow.... oh and cpu-z shows a 100 bclk... so idk. But if I were anyone with a new IB chip I would run that test to make sure it's not jacked up also check out for WHEA 19 warnings in event viewer. You can just type event viewer in the start bar and open it up go to windows logs > system. you can also filter the results to only show warnings and errors.


I guess that's a bad chip? However most of these warnings occurred when I'm running 4.5GHz.


I did run memtest overnight on 2000MHz RAM. I set it to 1600MHz at 1.5V. After 9 and half hours, I got 9 passes with no error. I have been playing Skyrim for few hours on stock and no BSOD. It looks like most of BSOD I was getting is from unstable chip. Even 4.5GHz @1.35V is unstable.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I googled the results its cause its not updated for SB or IB.
> I disabled bclk test and it passed and reverted my OC within the OS.
> Just gonna continue and hope my computers sleep apnea was a one off.


it is updated for sb/ib afaik. and INTEL'S support are the ones that told me to run it...

EDIT: yea maybe your right idk mine passed too if I disable bclk test.... why would they tell me to run it then though?


----------



## MaFi0s0

It seems lots of people are failing the test with asus boards.
I dont know what to make of it and I wonder what it would say if I set BCLK to 101.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

also why would I have tall those WHEA 19 processor errors if it wasn't jacked up


----------



## IronWill1991

I just ran diagnostic test. I failed the base clock test. Does it mean I have a bad chip?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I just ran diagnostic test. I failed the base clock test. Does it mean I have a bad chip?


I'm really not sure anymore *** it means and if intel had me run a program that told me my chip was bad when it wasn't I'm gonna freak out...


----------



## MaFi0s0

omg fresh install of win7, puts comp to sleep after 30mins automatically!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> omg fresh install of win7, puts comp to sleep after 30mins automatically!


haha yea I found that out yesterday too. damit


----------



## FiShBuRn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> also why would I have tall those WHEA 19 processor errors if it wasn't jacked up


You have those errors even at stock clocks?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> You have those errors even at stock clocks?


hmm not so far last one was at 12:17 PM and I think that was while oc'ed I'm starting to wonder if this chip is bad or not.


----------



## FiShBuRn

If at stock you have no erros that is ok....unnstable oc u had..

i had the same issue with mine 4.5GHz...crashed a lot playing bf3...updated my bios and left all settings default no problems so far and errors in event log are gone too...


----------



## PMantis24

After doing some google research I don't think those errors are necessarily caused by a bad processor, but an unstable OC.

Even memory issues will throw that error.

I went to check my log and I got 2 of those errors when I was pushing my chip to 4.7GHz on low voltage.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

it was unstable after 17 hours of prime?
what's the point of prime lol
ii


----------



## HardwareDecoder

seriously so it was unstable after 17 hours prime 27?


----------



## Nihilo

LOL I just got a failed test on stock. It said "Detected Base Clock --> 100" then "! ! ! --- Base Clock test Fail --- ! ! !" I'm starting to think this isn't a reliable test?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

idk


----------



## Nihilo

Chatting with them right now, will let you know what they say


----------



## HardwareDecoder

awesome I didn't feel like doing it again also Mantis my memory is fine do 12 hours + memtest86+


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> seriously so it was unstable after 17 hours prime 27?


It looks like prime is no longer a great stability test. After passing 12 hours, my CPU was not stable. Playing games is the new stability test. It's now both CPU and GPU stability test. I think everyone who own IB should run diagnostic test at stock to see if they fail base clock test.


----------



## Nihilo

LOL ok, first lady told me to try going to a local re-seller and switching motherboards and processor to see if they're bad. Trying to get moved up the tech chain...And apparently there isn't one.

EDIT: Most useless help ever. Might try again with a different person.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

thats what they told me! And I flat out said no.


----------



## Nihilo

I asked her, what else can you do if you don't have a spare processor. She told me that normally they run IPDT and if that fails, switch it to isolate the processor. I'll try again here in a bit. She didn't sound like she knew what she was talking about at all.


----------



## Entrerian

Couple newbie questions from a first time overclocker:

I'm making a new system and decided to go for the 3570k over the 2500k since I only want to do a modest 4.0-4.5ghz overclock.

1. Is '24/7 stable' considered constantly doing intensive CPU related tasks 24/7 or just leaving your computer on 24/7? I don't plan on doing anything like folding all of the time, but I do like to leave my comp on 24/7 usually. Is this safe to do with a 3570k's OC temps? Someone on another forum told me 24/7 temps need to be in the mid 60's, but I see lot of 3570k temps in the upper 70's.

2. What kind of temps do I need to achieve to have this 3570k last 4-5 years? Is it do-able with a budget air cooler like the Coolermaster 212 EVO?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I am going to laugh when I get the new one and it fails too......... I haven't had any of those errors all day since I went back to completely stock settings... so maybe it was unstable oc? idk anymore and i'm really annoyed


----------



## blizzard182cold

I put the rig to sleep last night i woke up this morning and woke it up i was sitting here looking at the temp 27 deg c idle 2nd core was 17 deg c lowest by far now that she has ran for a good 10 min the idle temp is now back to 29 to 30 deg c on my 3570K its the 2nd and 4th core that always stay a lower temp...


----------



## Nihilo

Ok, got a new lady and she's creating a case file for me and is going to have me upload the test results in an email. She said "So far there's no information that the software is not compatible with any processor we have." So there's no reason that my bclk test should fail

EDIT: Sent in my file, just waiting on them to let me know what the deal is.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Entrerian*
> 
> Couple newbie questions from a first time overclocker:
> I'm making a new system and decided to go for the 3570k over the 2500k since I only want to do a modest 4.0-4.5ghz overclock.
> 1. Is '24/7 stable' considered constantly doing intensive CPU related tasks 24/7 or just leaving your computer on 24/7? I don't plan on doing anything like folding all of the time, but I do like to leave my comp on 24/7 usually. Is this safe to do with a 3570k's OC temps? Someone on another forum told me 24/7 temps need to be in the mid 60's, but I see lot of 3570k temps in the upper 70's.
> 2. What kind of temps do I need to achieve to have this 3570k last 4-5 years? Is it do-able with a budget air cooler like the Coolermaster 212 EVO?


1. 24/7 just means completely stable as far as I know. The upper 70s isn't bad if it's OC'ed. Stock, they should be lower.
2. That chip can handle normally 105C, but since you'll be running far lower, you should be ok for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> seriously so it was unstable after 17 hours prime 27?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like prime is no longer a great stability test. After passing 12 hours, my CPU was not stable. Playing games is the new stability test. It's now both CPU and GPU stability test. I think everyone who own IB should run diagnostic test at stock to see if they fail base clock test.
Click to expand...

This is off the wall. Are you drinking?


----------



## Nihilo

You have to run Prime95 for at least 17.5 hours to see if it's stable. That way it will run through all the tests...


----------



## HardwareDecoder

what are you talking about samwiches?


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It looks like prime is no longer a great stability test. After passing 12 hours, my CPU was not stable. Playing games is the new stability test. It's now both CPU and GPU stability test. I think everyone who own IB should run diagnostic test at stock to see if they fail base clock test.


This has been a frustration of mine as well. I had a similar issue with my CPU being stable for hours in OCCT but crashing quickly when playing GTA4. Are you using fixed or offset mode to change the CPU voltage? The thing with using offset mode is that the vcore is lower in single-thread load than it is in multi-thread load. Iketh pointed this out to me and it makes a lot of sense. If a game crashes, even if you've stability tested for hours, it could just be the game was only loading a single-thread at that moment and the single-core voltage was too low and caused instability. Unfortunately there isn't a way to increase only the single-core voltage manually, that I know of, and the only way to increase it is to also increase the multi-core voltage when using offset mode. I'm not sure if this is your issue but it made a lot of sense to me. You can test this out by loading the CPU with a single-thread of Prime95 and then loading all threads, and see what the voltage difference is via CPU-Z or some other program that can monitor CPU voltage. Here is the post from Iketh I'm referring to:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> Funny story for you guys. I've tested my 24/7 overclock for 9 hours via OCCT to be stable at 4.4GHz 1.165v (Offset +0.005v and LLC Level 4). I played GTA4 for 5 minutes and it crashed. I upped volts to 1.17 which also crashed, so I raised volts again to 1.18 which is now stable in GTA4 (Offset +0.020v and LLC Level 4). I'm not saying use GTA4 instead of OCCT or Prime, but this real world test seems to stress the CPU in a way that finds instability very quickly. Just thought it was worth mentioning and kind of interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just unstable during light loads. This is common for offset overclocks. To test for yourself, set prime to use 1 thread only and watch your overclock drop to its knees.
> To fix, either adjust LLC and offset accordingly to raise 1-thread load volts but still retain the same load volts, or simply turn off C3 and C6 states (but you'll consume ~10 more watts while gaming/general computer use).
Click to expand...


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> You have to run Prime95 for at least 17.5 hours to see if it's stable. That way it will run through all the tests...


In 27.7 it's probably even longer than that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1252526/prime95-is-there-a-list-of-ffts-ran-during-blend


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> In 27.7 it's probably even longer than that.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1252526/prime95-is-there-a-list-of-ffts-ran-during-blend


You're right! I stopped mine right after it finished 3584K.

So what should I put as the starting point to finish the rest til 4096K. I was at around 20hrs when i stopped, with 4 FFTs to go.

Edit: figured it out, just put the length as min and max value to run that value.


----------



## samwiches

I don't know how you can run specific tests sequentially, however they come in the Blend test.

If you specify the min/max FFT range it will run all of the tests between those numbers but if the FFT's don't come in the same particular order to begin with, it may not help by eliminating the beginning/ending ranges of them if what you want to do is pick up where you left off. Try whatever you want, and use 1 minute tests when setting the FFT lengths so that they cycle more quickly.


----------



## PMantis24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I don't know how you can run specific tests sequentially, however they come in the Blend test.
> If you specify the min/max FFT range it will run all of the tests between those numbers but if the FFT's don't come in the same particular order to begin with, it may not help by eliminating the beginning/ending ranges of them if what you want to do is pick up where you left off. Try whatever you want, and use 1 minute tests when setting the FFT lengths so that they cycle more quickly.


I just looked at my results log and I'm just missing the last 4 lengths, so i'm running the 4 of them with the custom setting.

Just enter the min/max with the same value as the length to test that specific length. Just for my peace of mind lol

Was missing 320K, 4000K, 384K, 4096K.


----------



## darkphantom

I had to bump up my vcore from 1.15 to 1.16

FSX kept crashing after a little while.







(which is still terrible to an extent, 20fps at max graphics w/ a gtx 680 )


----------



## PMantis24

Here are all the FFT lengths listed in run order. I count *82* in total.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



448K
8K
512K
12K
576K
18K
672K
21K
768K
25K
864K
32K
960K
36K
1120K
48K
1200K
60K
1344K
72K
1536K
84K
1728K
100K
1920K
120K
2240K
140K
2400K
160K
2688K
192K
2880K
224K
3200K
256K
3456K
288K
3840K
336K
400K
480K
10K
560K
16K
640K
20K
720K
24K
800K
28K
896K
35K
1024K
40K
1152K
50K
1280K
64K
1440K
80K
1600K
96K
1792K
112K
2048K
128K
2304K
144K
2560K
168K
2800K
200K
3072K
240K
3360K
280K
3584K
320K
4000K
384K
4096K


----------



## iSeries

So I checked my event log, and I've got some of those whea parity errors too. Not many, only a few in the last 24 hours (occurred during a video encode). Ran the Intel diagnostic test, FAILED the bclk test, says my base clock is 99??!! Anyway, I disabled the base clock test and ran it again and it passed at my OC settings.

Dunno what this means - am I stable or not? I guess not completely if I still get those whea errors. Maybe there's more to it, maybe mobo related that needs a BIOS update?

PS Prime passed a 22 hour test.


----------



## 13thmonkey

i've had one of these whea errors whilst on BF3, no impact on gaming /crash (Unless me having a period of not being able to hit a barn door was it) from what I recall.

Can't run the intel diagnostic as it claims that my version of the C++ run time is too new?


----------



## FiShBuRn

just extract the exe with winrar and install


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> just extract the exe with winrar and install


Sorted, thanks.

For those failing at bkclk, if you go to the configure ipdt app, then set the blclk tolerance to 100% then it'll pass blclk, its only reporting on the number.

Not sure how useful the whole test is though.


----------



## Aparition

Intel BCLCK test should be run at default stock settings. It is only good for testing for faulty CPU's which you can only check for at stock settings to be sure. I don't think it is a good stability test, could be though.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Sorted, thanks.
> For those failing at bkclk, if you go to the configure ipdt app, then set the blclk tolerance to 100% then it'll pass blclk, its only reporting on the number.
> Not sure how useful the whole test is though.


Putting the tolerance to 100% is saying that it will pass with any bclk. That's not what we're testing. At stock, it should pass. I have a ticket in with Intel and they're looking into this to see if their program isn't reading right or if the chip is bad.


----------



## furyn9

Well last night I disable the igpu and I run prime 95 after 10 minutes fatal error core #1 , I run cinebench 11.5 more that 10 times and benchmark and frybench and everything run perfect and then prime 95 and I get fatal error , sometimes I think that prime 95 is @[email protected]&&


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Well last night I disable the igpu and I run prime 95 after 10 minutes fatal error core #1 , I run cinebench 11.5 more that 10 times and benchmark and frybench and everything run perfect and then prime 95 and I get fatal error , sometimes I think that prime 95 is @[email protected]&&


Or you need more VCore. Some chips just need more. Like mine needs 1.24v @ 4.5 while someone else needs 1.19v. It's a lottery afterall.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Putting the tolerance to 100% is saying that it will pass with any bclk. That's not what we're testing. At stock, it should pass. I have a ticket in with Intel and they're looking into this to see if their program isn't reading right or if the chip is bad.


The other tests beyond that are far more interesting, I think that the bkclk test is literally asking is it the right value, and for some reason 100 +/- 5% (the std tolerance) is not being seen as the right value, that strikes me as a silly error and not the true purpose of the test, which is to make sure that the instruction sets are all working properly. Have you gotten it to carry out the rest of the tests? there's 4-5 mins worth.

I only suggest 100% because I know it works, and seeing as its a tolerance value it wouldn't cause harm. It could be that 6% works.


----------



## Nihilo

I'll try tonight the rest of the tests other than the bclk test, but again, seeing as this is Intel's own program it should be updated to run properly on their new chips. I'm really just interested to see what Intel says. They told HardwareDecoder that his bad when it failed that test at stock.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Or you need more VCore. Some chips just need more. Like mine needs 1.24v @ 4.5 while someone else needs 1.19v. It's a lottery afterall.


I use 1.320 to be stable at 4.6ghz less volt it fail as soon start the prime 95 , a little bit of volt won't boot . Sunday I did more of 12 hour of prime , the only different this time I turn off the igpu , this evening I will turn on the igpu and see what happen


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I use 1.320 to be stable at 4.6ghz less volt it fail as soon start the prime 95 , a little bit of volt won't boot . Sunday I did more of 12 hour of prime , the only different this time I turn off the igpu , this evening I will turn on the igpu and see what happen


Wow...that's a crazy high voltage, but it happens. I suppose if you don't need the iGPU you could just leave it off. I've thought about doing this myself. Seeing as you don't have HT, you shouldn't need that much voltage for that clock. What's your VID for that speed?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Wow...that's a crazy high voltage, but it happens. I suppose if you don't need the iGPU you could just leave it off. I've thought about doing this myself. Seeing as you don't have HT, you shouldn't need that much voltage for that clock. What's your VID for that speed?


I think ( not 100% sure ) 1.280


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I think ( not 100% sure ) 1.280


Use that voltage as a starting point to get stable. Leave everything else at default (maybe up the LLC and lower the PLL), but you should be able to be stable at that voltage. Shouldn't have to shoot it up that much higher, but I could be wrong.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Use that voltage as a starting point to get stable. Leave everything else at default (maybe up the LLC and lower the PLL), but you should be able to be stable at that voltage. Shouldn't have to shoot it up that much higher, but I could be wrong.


With that volt is stable at 4.4ghz but at 4.6ghz it didn't boot


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> With that volt is stable at 4.4ghz but at 4.6ghz it didn't boot


VID doesn't necessarily mean its stable at that voltage, it's just a reference voltage. If 1.32 is as low as you can go, then maybe there is another setting you can change to get a small adjustment, or you just got bad luck.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> VID doesn't necessarily mean its stable at that voltage, it's just a reference voltage. If 1.32 is as low as you can go, then maybe there is another setting you can change to get a small adjustment, or you just got bad luck.


well I can stop by at microcenter and replaced and see what happen


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> well I can stop by at microcenter and replaced and see what happen


If you search around OCN a bit and look at other people's results, it seems that the i5's are not overclocking as well as the i7's. Before you go to the trouble of replacing it, look around and see what other people are getting with 3570ks. Check the ivy stable thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## .theMetal

decide to clock down to 4.4 and 1.22v for summer, its getting pretty warm.

ran about 4 hours of prime with temps maxing around mid 70's c, and the house was close to 80f so I'm pretty happy.

if it games with out problems, then I'm calling it good for a while. when winter comes around, I think I'll try and hit 4.8


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> If you search around OCN a bit and look at other people's results, it seems that the i5's are not overclocking as well as the i7's. Before you go to the trouble of replacing it, look around and see what other people are getting with 3570ks. Check the ivy stable thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


Thanks , I see some guys in the same volt 1.320 I don't fee that bad now after all ,


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone, my 3770k on p8z77 v deluxe mobo works very god and stable at 4500mhz with only 1.185v vcore and 1.5v PLL, LLC ultra high.

i have corsair h70.

in linx, after one hour, it reaches 85-88c !!! with so low voltage-1.185 , this high temperatures?? i tried to remount cooler and i get the same temperatures!

what is the point??

is it possible that ivy bridge produce so much heat with only 1.185v??

i am dissapointed with cooling, because i think that my cpu is very good chip because with so low voltage it reaches 4.5ghz, isnt it???

i saw guys testing with 1.3v or more, but how? with which cooler?


----------



## IronWill1991

lol, my CPU is not even stable at [email protected] You shouldn't feel bad at all. I got this chip shipped to me from Microcenter. I have been using since the beginning of May. Is it still possible for me to go to Microcenter and switch chips?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> lol, my CPU is not even stable at [email protected] You shouldn't feel bad at all. I got this chip shipped to me from Microcenter. I have been using since the beginning of May. Is it still possible for me to go to Microcenter and switch chips?


I think it is only a 15 day window to freely exchange/return. Then it is an RMA/warranty type return.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi everyone, my 3770k on p8z77 v deluxe mobo works very god and stable at 4500mhz with only 1.185v vcore and 1.5v PLL, LLC ultra high.
> i have corsair h70.
> in linx, after one hour, it reaches 85-88c !!! with so low voltage-1.185 , this high temperatures?? i tried to remount cooler and i get the same temperatures!
> what is the point??
> is it possible that ivy bridge produce so much heat with only 1.185v??
> i am dissapointed with cooling, because i think that my cpu is very good chip because with so low voltage it reaches 4.5ghz, isnt it???
> i saw guys testing with 1.3v or more, but how? with which cooler?


It's cause you're using LinX. That pushes the CPU harder than P95 does so you're going to get higher temps. And yes, you have an awesome chip if you're stable at the VCore. I need 1.24v to keep my stable at the same speed. Also, your cooler isn't that great, but isn't terrible so those temps are about right for you.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I think it is only a 15 day window to freely exchange/return. Then it is an RMA/warranty type return.


Damn, it was shipped out on May 1, so I have 2 days left. Not enough time since MC is an hour away.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Damn, it was shipped out on May 1, so I have 2 days left. Not enough time since MC is an hour away.


You shouldn't have any problem , that why I love MC


----------



## furyn9

A question , how do I keep my CPU at the same speed all the time , remember this is my first Intel CPU , and the so many setting on the BIOS which I have no idea what is it .


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> A question , how do I keep my CPU at the same speed all the time , remember this is my first Intel CPU , and the so many setting on the BIOS which I have no idea what is it .


Well, with Asus, it's Speedstep and C states that make it clock down. i'm sure there's something similar on your board?


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Well, with Asus, it's Speedstep and C states that make it clock down. i'm sure there's something similar on your board?


The first one is on OC profile the second one in the CPU setting . It could be that the reason that need more volt to keep it stable ( the turbo mode on )


----------



## Nihilo

I wish I could comment more, but I'm not familiar with AsRock boards...like on Asus, I have to have turbo on to be able to change my multiplier.


----------



## Teiji

If you have speedstep on, you can just use the High Performance power settings in Windows 7 and it'll keep the minimum and maximum processor state at 100%.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I wish I could comment more, but I'm not familiar with AsRock boards...like on Asus, I have to have turbo on to be able to change my multiplier.


Thanks +1 rep


----------



## Aparition

Turn off C states in EUFI/bios. That should keep the frequency and voltage constant.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Turn off C states in EUFI/bios. That should keep the frequency and voltage constant.


Will this help the stability?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Will this help the stability?


It can help with Idle stability, but not usually for overall stability. Turning off the C states just means the system will not clock down the cpu and voltage when at idle.

If the system is unstable at load you still have more tweaking to do.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Turn off C states in EUFI/bios. That should keep the frequency and voltage constant.


What about the speedstep ?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

nihilio any word from intel about anything ?


----------



## Nihilo

Not yet, going to chat with them tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> What about the speedstep ?


When doing a manual overclock you can disable all C states and speedstep. Doing this will force your cpu to remain at the overclocked speed all the time.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

this is unacceptable as far as I am concerned


----------



## Kitarist

So how much can you OC this chip without having to raise vcore or any other stuff?

Thanks!!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So how much can you OC this chip without having to raise vcore or any other stuff?
> Thanks!!!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Any danger to other components if I work the vcore voltage up to 2 or so volts?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So how much can you OC this chip without having to raise vcore or any other stuff?
> Thanks!!!


4.2-4.4GHz


----------



## MaFi0s0

Dont know how this got binned as a k.
I cant bring myself to delid it, its not worth it, gonna rma and delid the next one.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Dont know how this got binned as a k.
> I cant bring myself to delid it, its not worth it, gonna rma and delid the next one.


Those temps sucks, but you're on stock cooler so that may be the problem. I was getting mid 80s at 1.24v and 4.5GHz with an H100 cooler.


----------



## ForNever

RMA it on what grounds? I don't believe Intel gives any guarantees as far as how high you can oc, or the temps it will reach. Maybe I missed something in an earlier post?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Dont know how this got binned as a k.
> I cant bring myself to delid it, its not worth it, gonna rma and delid the next one.


why are you attempting such clocks on a stock cooler? just wondering. those temps are frightening


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Dont know how this got binned as a k.
> I cant bring myself to delid it, its not worth it, gonna rma and delid the next one.


The stock cooler sucks balls for sure. I don't think they designed it with overclocking in mind









At 4.4ghz 1.20v I get to about 80 degrees full load. There does seem to be a sharp point though where temps skyrocket. I brought my OC back down to 4.2ghz 1.12v - temps get to around 64 degrees max full load. The 25% extra heat just for 5% more performance isn't worth it to me!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> The stock cooler sucks balls for sure. I don't think they designed it with overclocking in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 4.4ghz 1.20v I get to about 80 degrees full load. There does seem to be a sharp point though where temps skyrocket. I brought my OC back down to 4.2ghz 1.12v - temps get to around 64 degrees max full load. The 25% extra heat just for 5% more performance isn't worth it to me!


how do you know its a %5 performance drop if you don't mind me asking?

if this is true I might drop my clock down a little


----------



## MaFi0s0

I wanted to compare delid vs stock, but instead got a good gauge of the chip.

The temps dont bother me its below max and not surprising for the stock cooler. The problem with the chip is that it needs a lot of voltage for these moderate overclocks.

It wont do 4.5 ht off under 1.3v.

Some people have done 4.5 with 1.2v, havent seen a chip that cant do 4.5 ht off at 1.26 but this one.
Its not a multi issue either, I tried adjusting everything including bclk and tried 4.6 and 4.7 and even tried with HT on.

Its not gonna work when I RMA it.


----------



## blizzard182cold

LOL Sorry but those temps are fine with stock cooling i reached a max 71 deg c at stock with no cpu clocks changed considering yours is clocked to 4.4Ghz i would not worry just get yourself a H80 and check again














dont go the H70 the pump is diff to the H80 and you can always just replace the fans on the H80 if need be


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I wanted to compare delid vs stock, but instead got a good gauge of the chip.
> The temps dont bother me its below max and not surprising for the stock cooler. The problem with the chip is that it needs a lot of voltage for these moderate overclocks.
> It wont do 4.5 ht off under 1.3v.
> Some people have done 4.5 with 1.2v, havent seen a chip that cant do 4.5 ht off at 1.26 but this one.
> Its not a multi issue either, I tried adjusting everything including bclk and tried 4.6 and 4.7 and even tried with HT on.
> Its not gonna work when I RMA it.


ok gotcha, like I say, I was just curious.

somewhere in the fourm, I believe a guy delided his and stuck the heatsink directly to the chip and I think it dropped like 15c under load. I might be wrong I was just skimming


----------



## blizzard182cold

On another note its winter here right now so ambient`s are lower then usual i have had the heater on in my room and of a morning the cpu is 29 to 32 deg c idle with the heater on it reaches up to 35 tbh in the winter here like this personally i`d rather put a heater in the room and overclock/stress test to make sure when summer does come i wont be too much higher then the heat results i did test what kind of compensation or variables do the rest of you leave in place heat wise in those respects ? thanks in advance


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how do you know its a %5 performance drop if you don't mind me asking?
> if this is true I might drop my clock down a little


4.2 + 5% = 4.41









Ok its not quite as linear as that, but I mainly do video encoding and 4.4ghz only gets me 1 extra frame per second versus 4.2ghz, which is around 5%.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> ok gotcha, like I say, I was just curious.
> somewhere in the fourm, I believe a guy delided his and stuck the heatsink directly to the chip and I think it dropped like 15c under load. I might be wrong I was just skimming


There was a link posted although it was all in chinese i believe and it was about replacing the TIM`s intels Vs some ones super dooper TIM







seen same thing


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSeries*
> 
> 4.2 + 5% = 4.41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok its not quite as linear as that, but I mainly do video encoding and 4.4ghz only gets me 1 extra frame per second versus 4.2ghz, which is around 5%.


cool beans, I think I'll see how low I can get the voltage at like 4.3 and and call it a good middle ground


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I wanted to compare delid vs stock, but instead got a good gauge of the chip.
> The temps dont bother me its below max and not surprising for the stock cooler. The problem with the chip is that it needs a lot of voltage for these moderate overclocks.
> It wont do 4.5 ht off under 1.3v.
> Some people have done 4.5 with 1.2v, havent seen a chip that cant do 4.5 ht off at 1.26 but this one.
> Its not a multi issue either, I tried adjusting everything including bclk and tried 4.6 and 4.7 and even tried with HT on.
> Its not gonna work when I RMA it.


My Cooler Master V6GT is 20C cooler than the stock cooler. I did run on stock cooler first.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I wanted to compare delid vs stock, but instead got a good gauge of the chip.
> The temps dont bother me its below max and not surprising for the stock cooler. The problem with the chip is that it needs a lot of voltage for these moderate overclocks.
> It wont do 4.5 ht off under 1.3v.
> Some people have done 4.5 with 1.2v, havent seen a chip that cant do 4.5 ht off at 1.26 but this one.
> Its not a multi issue either, I tried adjusting everything including bclk and tried 4.6 and 4.7 and even tried with HT on.
> *Its not gonna work when I RMA it*.


Yeah, you probably just lost the lottery. I lol'ed at that last part. I've been there. Hell, I almost did the same to my chip haha


----------



## MaFi0s0

You cant override the thermal throttling, I disabled it in the bios but load goes to 99.9% when you hit 105.

No whei 19 events, so seems 1.28 is the v I need for 4.5.

Gonna push onwards to see if the crappyness of this chip is exponential.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I might not even OC my new 3570k that is coming since apparently a 17 hour prime stable 4.4ghz @ 1.200 vcore was not stable and was throwing errors all over the place.. All I do is game anyway so is it even worth it to OC?


----------



## .theMetal

check this out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256249/video-added-watercooling-results-replacing-the-internal-ihs-tim-of-an-i7-3770k

at the bottom of his first post are results with out the IHS!


----------



## ForNever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Its not gonna work when I RMA it.


Haha, gotcha. Very interested in your results, hope you make your own thread.


----------



## Aparition

Well from my posts earlier I am up to 1.288 v core @ 4.7 and raised PLL to 1.65. Prim95 crashed a few hours in









I might drop it down to 4.6 because the temps are a little over 90'c during prime testing.
Interesting enough the watts used by the CPU are about 88, so it doesn't use too much power overclocked compared to a 4.2 or so OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> check this out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1256249/video-added-watercooling-results-replacing-the-internal-ihs-tim-of-an-i7-3770k
> at the bottom of his first post are results with out the IHS!


Appears a higher reduction in temps when water cooling. There is some difference for air but I don't think voiding warranty is worth the -5'c decrease.


----------



## MaFi0s0

My chips crappyness is exponential.

whea 19 with 4.7 ht off @ 1.38v (1.396 reading)

Soon I will see how many volts it cant handle.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> Haha, gotcha. Very interested in your results, hope you make your own thread.


http://www.overclock.net/t/81866/incoming-conroe/40#post_847883

I never opened it.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> My chips crappyness is exponential.
> whea 19 with 4.7 ht off @ 1.38v (1.396 reading)
> Soon I will see how many volts it cant handle.


I got WHEA 19 errors at [email protected] 1.35V. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Nihilo

Ok, wait, so adding volts will reduce the WHEA 19 errors?


----------



## MaFi0s0

My guess is whea 19 is an easy quick tell your OC isnt stable.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitarist*
> 
> So how much can you OC this chip without having to raise vcore or any other stuff?
> Thanks!!!


how many times are you going to ask this or a similar question, Have a look at the spreadsheet on page one, figure out what std voltage is and see who is around there and at what speed.

no-one know yet, its only 2 weeks old.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Turn off C states in EUFI/bios. That should keep the frequency and voltage constant.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> When doing a manual overclock you can disable all C states and speedstep. Doing this will force your cpu to remain at the overclocked speed all the time.


Well is working so far perfect a 4.6ghz but when I turn off those feature the computer wont boot, the only way that work perfect at 4.6ghz is using the pre-program (on the BIOS) turbo mode and then modifield the CPU volt , I'm thinking maybe is the bios , so far this mobo only has one Bios (no updates) so far , I hope the new bios fix this, Still much performances compared with my old crosshair V with FX=8120 at 4.8ghz.


----------



## tw33k

I was stable @ 4.6GHz (1.21v & HT off) until yesterday. Now I get random lockups while doing simple things like watching a video. I've gone back to stock until I get time to work it out


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I was stable @ 4.6GHz (1.21v & HT off) until yesterday. Now I get random lockups while doing simple things like watching a video. I've gone back to stock until I get time to work it out


It might be the board , we only have the firs BIOS firmware ,


----------



## samwiches

That could be like the idle BSOD. If you've been using DVID, drop your LLC one level and raise the offset to compensate. It will give a higher minimum vcore.

If you've been using a fixed voltage.. try DVID.


----------



## tw33k

Sorry...DVID? Dynamic VID. I was using fixed with LLC Level 5
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> It might be the board , we only have the firs BIOS firmware ,


Yeah...maybe


----------



## iSeries

24 hours ago after a night of x264 encoding I read on here about the whea errors so I checked my event viewer and there they were, all of them occurring during prolonged system load. Praying to the God that is Intel that it wasn't a duff processor I upped the voltage a smidge. I've been encoding ever since and thankfully not one single whea warning has occurred.

This confirms that, at least in my case, the warnings were being generated because I was at that fine line between stable and _not quite_ stable. I blame Prime95 for fooling me into believing I was stable after a 22 hour run! So for those of you who consider yourself Prime stable, you might want to check out your event viewer and up the voltage if you see any of these warnings.

An eye opener for me - Prime95 is not the be-all-and-end-all of stability testing. It's also a testament I think to just just how resilient these chips are.

Now all I need to do is figure out why I'm failing the Intel Diagnostics bclk test lol. Anyone got an update on this?


----------



## furyn9

doble post


----------



## blizzard182cold

could we be hearing of a recall and mod on the chip to change the TIM if that is found to be the cause of temps in these ?


----------



## Darco19

Looking quite nice, here's an update for my batch #1L212B252 on the i7-3770k

- Temps are now *71c* on the hottest core
- My new OC is *4.709Ghz*
- Vcore set to manual *1.23v*. PLL on auto. VCCSA and VCCIO on auto. DRAM at 1.66v.
- Still using the H100 with 2x Cougar Vortex Fans as push and another as a rear case fan

Other notes:

My RAM is at 2400mhz. HT is off. LLC is set to high. Internal PLL overvoltage is disabled. CPU current is set to 130%. Using the latest BIOS for my mobo.


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> could we be hearing of a recall and mod on the chip to change the TIM if that is found to be the cause of temps in these ?


Highly doubtful, they function quite well at advertised specs.


----------



## mav2000

I doubt very much Intel is going to accept this as an issue.


----------



## xNAPx

I removed the IHS on the cpu, which kind of damage should i worried about? at the four corners some of the green of the cpu is not "green" anymore


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> could we be hearing of a recall and mod on the chip to change the TIM if that is found to be the cause of temps in these ?


No, because it works doesn't it? It will be miraculously solved for haswell.









I'd hope a cottage industry of 'improving' these chips springs up though.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Looking quite nice, here's an update for my batch #1L212B252 on the i7-3770k
> - Temps are now *71c* on the hottest core
> - My new OC is *4.709Ghz*
> - Vcore set to manual *1.23v*. PLL on auto. VCCSA and VCCIO on auto. DRAM at 1.66v.
> - Still using the H100 with 2x Cougar Vortex Fans as push and another as a rear case fan
> Other notes:
> My RAM is at 2400mhz. HT is off. LLC is set to high. Internal PLL overvoltage is disabled. CPU current is set to 130%. Using the latest BIOS for my mobo.


I'm curious, and in no way bashing you, why you would turn HT off on the 3770k? Wouldn't it have been cheaper to get the 3570k then? The whole point of the 3770 line is the HT.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I'm curious, and in no way bashing you, why you would turn HT off on the 3770k? Wouldn't it have been cheaper to get the 3570k then? The whole point of the 3770 line is the HT.


I turn it off for gaming. I'm a computing student that uses a lot of adobe software also so HT does help somewhat, but the main reason is that I just wanted the best of the best Ivy's


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I'm curious, and in no way bashing you, why you would turn HT off on the 3770k? Wouldn't it have been cheaper to get the 3570k then? The whole point of the 3770 line is the HT.


It will use less voltage, so therefore probably clock higher, as well as run faster in certain applications (such as most games) that are not able to utilize hyper-threaded cores fully. Hyper threading actually reduces the performance of each individual core.

EDIT: But it adds a virtual core for each physical core, so heavily threaded applications will run faster.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> It will use less voltage, so therefore probably clock higher, as well as run faster in certain applications (such as most games) that are not able to utilize hyper-threaded cores fully. Hyper threading actually reduces the performance of each individual core.
> EDIT: But it adds a virtual core for each physical core, so heavily threaded applications will run faster.


I know all that. I'm asking, why did they get a 3770 if they're not going to use the HT? Like in my case, I do 3D modeling, some photoshop, and some audio editing so I'll be using the HT, hence why I got the 3770. But, if I wasn't using those virtual cores, then I would've gotten the 3570k instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> I turn it off for gaming. I'm a computing student that uses a lot of adobe software also so HT does help somewhat, but the main reason is that I just wanted the best of the best Ivy's


Gotcha, but you might want to make sure you're stable with it on if you're going to use it for Adobe software. That's where the real test will come in. Games don't really push the CPU, they push the GPU.


----------



## Darco19

Yeah, and as I said, money wasn't too much of a problem and I manually turn it on for when I do need it for my work.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Yeah, and as I said, money wasn't too much of a problem and I manually turn it on for when I do need it for my work.


That's a good idea. I might have to do that, too. I'll just make a second profile where I'm stable with HT off and less voltage







like I said, just remember to make sure you're stable with HT on. The last thing you want is to be doing some work and the thing crashes before you can save, it's happened to me too many times in the past


----------



## Aparition

So far it looks like 3770k's overclock better than 3570k's too.
As for gaming with HT I just set Affinity settings







, works like a charm.


----------



## Frankrizzo

true but not by much and cost is over 100 bucks more. Is it really worth it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So far it looks like 3770k's overclock better than 3570k's too.
> As for gaming with HT I just set Affinity settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , works like a charm.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> So far it looks like 3770k's overclock better than 3570k's too.
> As for gaming with HT I just set Affinity settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , works like a charm.


But games don't use the virtual cores, so it would be more efficient to just turn them off for normal use.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> true but not by much and cost is over 100 bucks more. Is it really worth it?


If you want hyper threading then yes. It makes 3d modeling and rendering much faster. And as stated before, you can always turn it off when you don't want it.


----------



## Frankrizzo

i notice a lot of you have my mother board the P8Z77-V. Anyone find it in My Rig components?


----------



## Aparition

Reduced my video encoding from 1:30min to 50min doing a 1 hour longvideo.
Great chip! ...actually I think it was faster than that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> i notice a lot of you have my mother board the P8Z77-V. Anyone find it in My Rig components?


I own one.


----------



## 3kramd5

I upgraded last night from a C2D machine to an ivy bridge i5 (MSI z77a-g45, i5-3570k, 4X4GB Patriot PC3 12800 kit). Previously, I was running off a OCZ Solid 3, with a second OCZ Solid 3 as a cache/swap/temp drive.

New hardware is all in running fine, however I can't clean install windows 7 on the SSDs. I went through the steps in the Sean's W7SSD thread (AHCI SATA, MBR created), but every time I go to install it either returns an error during the extraction step (error code 0x80070570, or error code 0xc0000005) or it just blue screens shortly after. I can and did, however, install Windows onto a HDD.

Any ideas what's going on? Thanks!


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> I upgraded last night from a C2D machine to an ivy bridge i5 (MSI z77a-g45, i5-3570k, 4X4GB Patriot DDR31600 kit). Previously, I was running off a OCZ Solid 3, with a second OCZ Solid 3 as a cache/swap/temp drive.
> New hardware is all in running fine, however I can't clean install windows 7 on the SSDs. I Went through the steps in the OP (AHCI SATA, MBR created), but every time I go to install it either returns an error during the extraction step (error code 0x80070570, or error code 0xc0000005) or it just blue screens shortly after. I can and did, however, install Windows onto a HDD.
> Any ideas what's going on? Thanks!


Have you tried swapping the SATA cable and/or plugging it into SATA II port if you currently have it in the SATA III one and vice versa?


----------



## Frankrizzo

I didn't have a sata DVD drive so u had to buy one. I guess IDE is so outdated they stopped supporting them in the mobo.


----------



## 3kramd5

Many forums suggest that the first error code (0x80070570) is generally attributed to faulty memory. I've tried with each DIMM individually to no avail, and since it installed without issue on the HDD, is it safe to assume that's not my problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> Have you tried swapping the SATA cable and/or plugging it into SATA II port if you currently have it in the SATA III one and vice versa?


I have not, and will do so when I get home.

Does the installer have a known issue with SATA3?

Either way, good idea since it successfully installed to an HDD over SATA2.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> Many forums suggest that the first error code (0x80070570) is generally attributed to faulty memory. I've tried with each DIMM individually to no avail, and since it installed without issue on the HDD, is it safe to assume that's not my problem?
> I have not, and will do so when I get home.
> Does the installer have a known issue with SATA3?
> Either way, good idea since it successfully installed to an HDD over SATA2.


Well, the SSD might not be compatible with SATA3, so that could be causing an issue.


----------



## 3kramd5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Well, the SSD might not be compatible with SATA3, so that could be causing an issue.


They are.

http://www.ocztechnology.com/ocz-solid-3-sata-iii-2-5-ssd.html

Also, the motherboard recognizes the drives directly (listed as Solid 3).


----------



## Nihilo

Hmmm...and you booted from the Windows disk, deleted the parttion, and created a new one?


----------



## 3kramd5

Well, first I tried booting to my old install. Didn't work, couldn't repair (wanted to be up and running quickly, planned to do a full format this weekend).

Then I booted to my W7 DVD, formatted the SSD and attempted install.

Then I used the command line DISKPART to clean the SSD and manually enable a master boot record and attempted install.

I've tried that with each DIMM and on both SSDs.

Plugging in all the DIMMs and a spare HDD, it installed first try.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> Well, first I tried booting to my old install. Didn't work, couldn't repair (wanted to be up and running quickly, planned to do a full format this weekend).
> Then I booted to my W7 DVD, formatted the SSD and attempted install.
> Then I used the command line DISKPART to clean the SSD and manually enable a master boot record and attempted install.
> I've tried that with each DIMM and on both SSDs.
> Plugging in all the DIMMs and a spare HDD, it installed first try.


Are you sure it's not your motherboard giving you the issues?


----------



## 3kramd5

Nope, it could be. I have no idea what the problem is









It could be something with the board/SATA3 controller. Seems weird though. I'm going to try installing onto the SSD from Windows (booted to the HDD).


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> Well, first I tried booting to my old install. Didn't work, couldn't repair (wanted to be up and running quickly, planned to do a full format this weekend).
> Then I booted to my W7 DVD, formatted the SSD and attempted install.
> Then I used the command line DISKPART to clean the SSD and manually enable a master boot record and attempted install.
> I've tried that with each DIMM and on both SSDs.
> Plugging in all the DIMMs and a spare HDD, it installed first try.


using ahci drivers?


----------



## 3kramd5

The motherboard natively supports AHCI and SATA is in AHCI mode; I don't *think* I need any other drivers.


----------



## Darco19

It could also be bad firmware on the SSD. As much as I'd hate to say this, bad firmware plays quite a part in causing BSODs and drive errors. You might want to consider updating the firmware to see if that helps. It's not like you have anything to lose anyway, since there is no existing data on it.


----------



## Frankrizzo

Maybe it's the DVD? Install from a USB?


----------



## 3kramd5

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. I appreciate the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frankrizzo*
> 
> Maybe it's the DVD? Install from a USB?


Would be odd since it works to install to a HDD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darco19*
> 
> It could also be bad firmware on the SSD. As much as I'd hate to say this, bad firmware plays quite a part in causing BSODs and drive errors. You might want to consider updating the firmware to see if that helps. It's not like you have anything to lose anyway, since there is no existing data on it.


Could be. I'll flash the drives after work (have the firmware sitting on a USB stick).


----------



## MaFi0s0

If anyone has a nice-decent 3570k or 3770k they got from an online store that ships internationally or to US PO boxes(so not newegg) could they please let me know where they got it and what batch.

I am buying another lottery ticket.


----------



## Frankrizzo

I got mine from micro center they don't ship awesome prices though.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> The motherboard natively supports AHCI and SATA is in AHCI mode; I don't *think* I need any other drivers.


but windows needs the drivers, doesn't it?


----------



## 3kramd5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> but windows needs the drivers, doesn't it?


During the install process?

I don't know. I didn't install any drivers when I put W7 on the same drive with my old system though.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3kramd5*
> 
> During the install process?
> I don't know. I didn't install any drivers when I put W7 on the same drive with my old system though.


Your old system might have been old enough that windows had the drivers built in? (or rather that controller might have been old enough)

I tried to install win7 a few years ago on an SSD running achi, and didn't install the drivers, very odd symptoms, it would get 90% to booting, but would then blue screen, or would just freeze. Even though the windows installer recognises the drive, you might still need to do the equivalent of the F5 at the point where you are telling it where to install.


----------



## 3kramd5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Your old system might have been old enough that windows had the drivers built in? (or rather that controller might have been old enough)
> I tried to install win7 a few years ago on an SSD running achi, and didn't install the drivers, very odd symptoms, it would get 90% to booting, but would then blue screen, or would just freeze. Even though the windows installer recognises the drive, you might still need to do the equivalent of the F5 at the point where you are telling it where to install.


That's very similar to what I'm experiencing.

I'll try installing drivers. Thanks a ton.

[/hopeful]


----------



## 13thmonkey

keep us informed, good luck.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> If anyone has a nice-decent 3570k or 3770k they got from an online store that ships internationally or to US PO boxes(so not newegg) could they please let me know where they got it and what batch.
> I am buying another lottery ticket.


I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.


----------



## Aparition

Windows probably does not have default drivers yet for the Z77 platform. No idea how backwards compatible Z68 or P68 drivers are or if Windows has default drivers for those either. Load those drivers up during the install, won't hurt and it is easy to do








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.


What are you comparing? GFlops? Turn off HT to get more... Temps? Ivy is faster clock vs clock than SB so you don't need to OC as high to match a high SB clock.

Linx also cooks Ivy. real world programs don't run the chip nearly as hot. Most games don't break 70'c for me at 1.288 volts at 4.7 Ghz. Prime95 puts me at 94'c.
Even encoding on all threads doesn't get me over 80'c.

Ivy is just different thinking to what we are used to.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.


1.200 volts for 4.6 on a 3770k??? That's really good. Mine needs 1.272 for 4.6. What cooling are you using?


----------



## .theMetal

any one know of a chart comparing the 2500k vs the 3570k clock wise (like ivy at 4.5 runs like sandy at 4.X) I'm just curious because I'm the only one out of all my friends with the ivy vs the sandy


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> any one know of a chart comparing the 2500k vs the 3570k clock wise (like ivy at 4.5 runs like sandy at 4.X) I'm just curious because I'm the only one out of all my friends with the ivy vs the sandy


Both IB's show the same benchmark increases over their SB counterparts---5~12% clock-for-clock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> If anyone has a nice-decent 3570k or 3770k they got from an online store that ships internationally or to US PO boxes(so not newegg) could they please let me know where they got it and what batch.
> I am buying another lottery ticket.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.
Click to expand...

And going by that 5~10% advantage, this screenshot is like showing a *~5GHz SB /w 1.20v*. What is better about the 2700K?


----------



## MoYu

Can someone comment on whether or not my temps are too high for my current settings? Because according to the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide in a different thread;



Im supposed to be getting temperatures around the 50Degrees. My current stats are;

3570k 4.5Ghz 1.256V Max Load temp on Prime 95 (70,69,72,65)

Im Cooling this with an H100

Thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Both IB's show the same benchmark increases over their SB counterparts---5~12% clock-for-clock.
> And going by that 5~10% advantage, this screenshot is like showing a *~5GHz SB /w 1.20v*. What is better about the 2700K?


gotcha so for anything in between 4.2 and 4.6 on ivy, add about .3 - .4 and that would be the approximate sandy clock performance?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> Can someone comment on whether or not my temps are too high for my current settings? Because according to the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide in a different thread;
> 
> Im supposed to be getting temperatures around the 50Degrees. My current stats are;
> 3570k 4.5Ghz 1.256V Max Load temp on Prime 95 (70,69,72,65)
> Im Cooling this with an H100
> Thanks


I don't remember if this is for stress testing or Real World temps. The chart better reflects actual world usage temps though.
Linx and Prime cook Ivy way more than regular programs.


----------



## PMantis24

That's gotta be for regular usage temps, cause it's way off for stress testing temps. Most people easily hit 70+ at 1.25V.

MoYu, your temps look fine. If anything, I can tell your H100 is doing a real good job cause I get 70C max at 1.10V.


----------



## Nihilo

There is no way that's at full load with P95 or LinX...that's probably real world.


----------



## MoYu

thanks for the input guys, im thinking of stepping it up to 4.6ghz then running Prime95 overnight and see how it goes, since so far ive been only running it at 30min intervals and upping the multiplier


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> thanks for the input guys, im thinking of stepping it up to 4.6ghz then running Prime95 overnight and see how it goes, since so far ive been only running it at 30min intervals and upping the multiplier


My advice is to try not to go over 90'c during Stress testing.
I hit 94'c on my hottest core at my settings, but real world temps never hit 80'c, during heavy encoding.
The real world difference is HUGE. Just get it stable and don't worry about it


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.


nice, was that without WHEA 19 warnings??


----------



## elina08

I think I have interesting sample here,cooling is NH-D14 , on z68xp-ud4 with beta UEFI, so no control of VID , LLC ...
Temps are interesting



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MaFi0s0

Are you an Eskimo?


----------



## elina08

Quote:


> Are you an Eskimo?


Room temp is 19.7°C

I did not belive it my self so a turn on both coretemp and realtemp , i'm still suspicios


----------



## Nihilo

So, I think I got a crap chip LOL all these low volts. This is why I don't play the real lottery


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elina08*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an Eskimo?
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp is 19.7°C
> 
> I did not belive it my self so a turn on both coretemp and realtemp , i'm still suspicios
Click to expand...

Well that's only 6 minutes of Prime. After two hours or more you might see +5C for the max.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elina08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an Eskimo?
> 
> 
> 
> Room temp is 19.7°C
> I did not belive it my self so a turn on both coretemp and realtemp , i'm still suspicios
Click to expand...

Raise your voltage to around 1.22 and see if it scales.


----------



## elina08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Raise your voltage to around 1.22 and see if it scales.


With this beta UEFI on z68 i cannot rise cpu voltage.
But temp on stock(with turbo on) are max. 50˘C and it was on room temp 24˘C , that was yesterday when i still got old Award BIOS on MBO


----------



## tw33k

New BIOS for my Fatal1ty seems to have helped. Back to 4.6GHz @ 1.21v. Running Aida64 now


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> New BIOS for my Fatal1ty seems to have helped. Back to 4.6GHz @ 1.21v. Running Aida64 now


is that new bios for all asrock z77 boards? what version is it?


----------



## tw33k

It's 1.10 for the Fatal1ty. I'm not sure about other boards but it's worth checking.

UPDATE: 1.40 is available for your board http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=Z77%20Extreme4&o=BIOS


----------



## .theMetal

definitely especially it it helped your clock


----------



## tw33k

It seems to have helped. For some reason I lost stability @ 4.6GHz. I flashed the BIOS and tried again. AIDA64 is still running but it's looking good

UPDATE: It was looking good but just crashed after 52 minutes


----------



## MaFi0s0

My IB just met a 9v battery and a peice of alfoil, battery got warm so I think it was a success, gonna check now.

Terrible CPU had to be put down.

CPU 1, voltage 0.


----------



## MaFi0s0

1.7v it wont let me boot, its idling at 77-80c lol.

BIOS is giving me warnings.

1.8 posted but not 1.9, cleared cmos and the cpu is fine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

LMAO my new chip fails that intel processor diagnostic test too. the test is broken lol.


----------



## MaFi0s0

[email protected] HT ON but 2 cores disabled. Looking stable.


----------



## 3kramd5

So I am up and running, but sadly can not explain why or how it came to be.

I installed new firmware. No go.
I installed the latest BIOS. No go.
I then ran clonezilla and copied windows from my HDD. Forgot to copy the boot partition so of course it didn't boot.
I booted to the Windows disk to run repair. It found a boot problem but failed to fix it.
For poops and grins, I decided to try one last time. I run the installer, and it goes through.


----------



## maestrobg

hi everyone, this is my screenshots:

1. 4.5ghz:
vcore 1.185v
pll 1.5v
llc ultrahigh

linx 128 gflops



3dmarkvantage 32330



cinebench: 8.97



2. 4.6ghz

vcore 1.22v
pll 1.5v
llc ultra high

linx: 131gflops



3dmarkvantage: 32448



cinebench: 9.27



3. 4.7ghz

vcore 1.3v
pll 1.5v
llc ultra high

3dmarkvantage: 33252



cinebench:9.49



4. 4.8ghz

vcore 1.4v
pll 1.5v
llc ultra high

3dmarkvantage: 33803



cinebench: 9.69



p.s. normallyi didnt tried linx on 4.7ghz and 4.8ghz because of high temps! with this corsair H70 my oc maximum is 4.6ghz, and everything over it would be madness! even my vcore on 4.6ghz is not too much - 1.22v, ivy is very very hot under H70! 90 c in linx.....


----------



## maestrobg

maybe to buy nhd 14 or some better cooler, maybe h100 and i can go over 4.6ghz... maybe 4.7 or even 4.8ghz.... i dont know...


----------



## tw33k

@maestrobg...Great scores. My Cinebench @ 4.6GHz is only 7.60. You have HT enabled? Mine keeps crashing when I enable HT. Maybe it needs more voltage than I'm willing to give it

At least it seems stable again..


----------



## furyn9

well guys, I take my change today and I went to microcenter and I exchange the cpu now the new one is a lot much better








Old one 4.6ghz 1.320v
New one 4.6ghz 1.208v


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> well guys, I take my change today and I went to microcenter and I exchange the cpu now the new one is a lot much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one 4.6ghz 1.320v
> New one 4.6ghz 1.208v


Now I really want to go to Microcenter and exchange the CPU. It's been 15 days and I'm not sure they'll let me exchange. I might give them a call. The closest one is an hour away and I don't want to get there for nothing.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

they will be more likely to say no on the phone then when they are looking at you standing there with the chip bro. take it in say it doesn't run right and I bet 99.9% they exchange it


----------



## furyn9

I testing 4.7ghz at 1.224V so far so good, the temp is almost 12c cooler that my old one


----------



## blizzard182cold

ok thanks just wanted to check with you guys what your thought on it was








tbh im rather happy with the improved performance over my old AMD 1090T it @ 3.933 Ghz and same gpu hdd`s and so on other then mobo scored P6222 and since the new mobo and 3570K i ran a test without virt vsync & hyperformance enabled and it still beat the old score by far with almost P7000 with hyperformance & virt vsync enabled i get just under P8800 so i cant really complain no they run rather well


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> they will be more likely to say no on the phone then when they are looking at you standing there with the chip bro. take it in say it doesn't run right and I bet 99.9% they exchange it


Good idea, they better do it. I might tell them how long the drive to MC to add the touch.


----------



## Timlander

3570K for me! I am not going to be doing any super hardcore overclocking, but I will report back with my 4-4.5GHz overclock and validation in a few days.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Now I really want to go to Microcenter and exchange the CPU. It's been 15 days and I'm not sure they'll let me exchange. I might give them a call. The closest one is an hour away and I don't want to get there for nothing.


go all the way there is harder for them to say no in person


----------



## semlethe3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I testing 4.7ghz at 1.224V so far so good, the temp is almost 12c cooler that my old one


What batch did you have and what batch do you have now?
I did the same thing, and it looks like i actually got a worse performing chip.. ugh.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> go all the way there is harder for them to say no in person


lol I just said that before


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I testing 4.7ghz at 1.224V so far so good, the temp is almost 12c cooler that my old one


Wish I only needed voltage that low. What are you using to stress it?


----------



## furyn9

frybench, and cinebench 11.5 but I run about 10 times straight, and tonight I'll gonna leave running prime to see what happen ,


----------



## Ph3n0m

Got a 3570k and ASUS Sabertooth Z77 MB At Microcenter for $189 each yesterday!
Sweet deal imo.
Going to start overclocking this weekend, too busy during the week.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> they will be more likely to say no on the phone then when they are looking at you standing there with the chip bro. take it in say it doesn't run right and I bet 99.9% they exchange it
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, they better do it. I might tell them how long the drive to MC to add the touch.
Click to expand...

They can test it onsite, immediately if they want to. It will have to be dead for that idea to work.


----------



## semlethe3rd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> well guys, I take my change today and I went to microcenter and I exchange the cpu now the new one is a lot much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old one 4.6ghz 1.320v
> New one 4.6ghz 1.208v


Furyn9? What are the batch numbers for the chips?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> They can test it onsite, immediately if they want to. It will have to be dead for that idea to work.


Wait, they can do that?


----------



## HiDe85

here is mine, is not that impressive but its something, may be i can lower a little the vcore hahaha http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2372092 but im happy Linx 50 pases 74c max !


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semlethe3rd*
> 
> Furyn9? What are the batch numbers for the chips?


3208C123


----------



## phillyd

anybody looking to sell? ill be looking to buy next month


----------



## tw33k

4.7GHz.. Offset mode +0.085 (1.34v under load) LLC Level 1

  

CPU-Z


----------



## MaFi0s0

Found out CPUPLL affects bclk, had it at 1.55 and bclk on auto and crashed, set cpupll to 1.75 and was fine, crashed at 1.7.

Set blk to 100 and CPUPLL to 1.55 and okay again.


----------



## y2kcamaross

4.7 on a 3770k @1.03 volts? Sounds fishy


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 4.7 on a 3770k @1.03 volts? Sounds fishy


It's 1.34v under load (which you would have seen if you clicked the CPU-Z link)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> They can test it onsite, immediately if they want to. It will have to be dead for that idea to work.


they would actually put it in a mobo to test it while he was standing there ?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> I might be selling mine. Still playing but so far I like my 2700k more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice, was that without WHEA 19 warnings??
Click to expand...

What's with everyone being glued to these WHEA 19 warnings? When I looked in there, I was getting a couple warnings (not sure of the code) every hour (maybe 3-4 an hour). All I know is its stable for 12+ hours of prime95 blend, temps stay below 80, no games or software are crashing whatsoever. I know Linux, which tends to be finicky about running/installing with unstable overclocks, works perfectly too.

I think too much attention is being put on these WHEA errors.

Also, to whomever was referencing the chart for what temps they are supposed to be getting, you're interpreting the chart wrong. It was simply to show that not just voltage, but frequency is completely relative to temperatures. That it's not just the fact you're running 1.3v that's making the processor hot, but the fact you're trying to cram information in and out of the processor at 5ghz that's doing it. It was Sin's way of illustrating how tri-gate influences and how sub-zero can/will perform really well with these chips because of that.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Someone at Intel said WHEA 19 was bad, I only get it if I dont have enough volts, I think its a good indicator of determining how stable you might not be.
No WHEA 19 I assume I am stable rather than waiting 24 hours on prime.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I started the whole WHEA 19 thing and idk what to make of it all anymore except that I know for sure all ivy bridge chips fail the intel processor diagnostic test because it's not updated for ivy bridge apparently and they told me to run it. I have since informed them of this fact in no uncertain terms....


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> They can test it onsite, immediately if they want to. It will have to be dead for that idea to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they would actually put it in a mobo to test it while he was standing there ?
Click to expand...

They would take it to the back and put it on the bench. Do you think they have no computers there? Fry's does it too. Any place can. If you're not trying to get one over on them they'll even help you troubleshoot your stuff.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I started the whole WHEA 19 thing and idk what to make of it all anymore except that I know for sure all ivy bridge chips fail the intel processor diagnostic test because it's not updated for ivy bridge apparently and they told me to run it. I have since informed them of this fact in no uncertain terms....


I only get WHEA 19 at 4.5GHz when it's not stable. I was getting BSOD while gaming. I did pass over 12 hours of prime. I never seen one on stock though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

eh whatever he will figure it out.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I only get WHEA 19 at 4.5GHz when it's not stable. I'm getting BSOD while gaming. I did pass over 12 hours of prime. I never seen one on stock though.


yea I have never seen one on stock either....... maybe it means absolutely nothing idk...


----------



## MaFi0s0

.


----------



## tw33k

Average temps after 90 mins of Aida 64 are 79, 81, 84 & 74c. Looks like the Phanteks handles it nicely


----------



## G3RG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Average temps after 90 mins of Aida 64 are 79, 81, 84 & 74c. Looks like the Phanteks handles it nicely


It doesn't take much to handle IB









I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see 4.8ghz on a 212+

I'm loving my 3570k though, makes so little heat


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Currently im running 4.5ghz at 1.245v, for 4.7ghz im not entirely stable at 1.360v, and even up to 1.400v im not stable at 4.8ghz. Once i put more then 1.350v into her, im getting temps over 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Batch no. is L214C045


Same batch as you, I am getting, with HT off:

4.4 @ 1.235
4.5 @ 1.3


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> It doesn't take much to handle IB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I honestly wouldn't be surprised to see 4.8ghz on a 212+*
> I'm loving my 3570k though, makes so little heat


I think that's a bit of a stretch


----------



## MaFi0s0

I just bought a pretested 3770k that does [email protected] 1.09v

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=4.51092vt4evs.jpg


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I just bought a pretested 3770k that does [email protected] 1.09v
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=4.51092vt4evs.jpg


Batch number?

:-O


----------



## MaFi0s0

L152B693

I dont think I have the nerve to delid it.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> L152B693
> I dont think I have the nerve to delid it.


I've the same, arrived yesterday 

I started yesterday building the rig. This weekend I'll do the IHS with Liquid pro and indigo xtreme.
I hope I had more time for this **** these days :-(

By the way, with a Corsair H100 it demands more volts. With first testing with AS5 (without cure), 4.5 HT needed 1.20v. I'm sure that with a good LC and the IHS mod it'll ask for less volts.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> I've the same, arrived yesterday
> I started yesterday building the rig. This weekend I'll do the IHS with Liquid pro and indigo xtreme.
> I hope I had more time for this **** these days :-(


Another batch brother!









I have 3 batch brothers now.

Why not run it bare? I might try that on the one I have delidded now once I can set up my waterblock, if that works out and then on release GW2 eternal battlegrounds runs at like 45-59 FPS I would do it to the golden one too.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What's with everyone being glued to these WHEA 19 warnings? When I looked in there, I was getting a couple warnings (not sure of the code) every hour (maybe 3-4 an hour). All I know is its stable for 12+ hours of prime95 blend, temps stay below 80, no games or software are crashing whatsoever. I know Linux, which tends to be finicky about running/installing with unstable overclocks, works perfectly too.
> I think too much attention is being put on these WHEA errors.


It's definitely voltage related as others have said. I ran Prime for 22 hours successfully but had these whea warnings during the run and also during encoding. I upped the voltage a tiny amount and I have not had any since. I think you get them when you have _just enough_ voltage that the cpu can recover from any errors rather than crash. I'd suggest upping your voltage slightly and see if you stop getting them.


----------



## amlett

I'm preparing a full review for N3D (Spanish site) doing the whole process. Starting with AS5+ H100 and a couple of Nidec GTs 1450rpm and going forward passing through Liquid pro, Indigo, Deltas AFP 1212VHE and if I it can go better, mounting a full LC, but this last one would take some time. I don'nt even have the CPU block yet.

I was looking for the same batch since a couple of weeks, and finally I found it in a spanish store hahaha


----------



## pioneerisloud

Thread is not official, as such I have removed the official tag. If you wish for it to be official, you need to PM an Intel section editor and ask for them to do so.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I only get WHEA 19 at 4.5GHz when it's not stable. I was getting BSOD while gaming. I did pass over 12 hours of prime. I never seen one on stock though.


I've had one or two at 4.3GHz whilst gaming, but no effect on the gaming (unless I put my BF3 performance down to it). It might be an error correction flag, i.e. its warning that a parity bit is found to be wrong, that should be correctable, that's the point of parity bits isn't it? unless they can't tell if the parity itself is wrong, or if the data it is performing the parity on is wrong.


----------



## FiShBuRn

But what is point of passing 20hours in prime but have system errors? That doesnt make sense if at stock clock those errors doesnt appear...


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiShBuRn*
> 
> But what is point of passing 20hours in prime but have system errors? That doesnt make sense if at stock clock those errors doesnt appear...


Because prime tests for maths functionality for its own purpose, we happen to use it because it loads cores well, the answers that prime gets are good enough to satisfy it, therefore it is happy. Perhaps this tells us that prime is the wrong test, or that you have to use prime and check for whea error. But like the tree in the woods, if an error occurs and no-one notices the effect is it really an error. Perhaps the whea's are pre-cursors to errors that can be recovered from, but get to many and they indicate an increased likelihood of getting an unrecoverable error, or incorrect answer to a question.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

qwell my new 3570k is much better than the other one I THINK just ran prime for 10 hours ( yea I know not long enough but im gonna play d3 now ) and I used much less voltage than my other one and it did not give me any whea errors at 4.4ghz temps seem better too I think my first chip was just a dog chip.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> Because prime tests for maths functionality for its own purpose, we happen to use it because it loads cores well, the answers that prime gets are good enough to satisfy it, therefore it is happy. Perhaps this tells us that prime is the wrong test, or that you have to use prime and check for whea error. But like the tree in the woods, if an error occurs and no-one notices the effect is it really an error. Perhaps the whea's are pre-cursors to errors that can be recovered from, but get to many and they indicate an increased likelihood of getting an unrecoverable error, or incorrect answer to a question.


Actually, the WHEA error is generally from too low of voltage. So you may pass P95, but if you get those errors, bump up your voltage and try again.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> Actually, the WHEA error is generally from too low of voltage. So you may pass P95, but if you get those errors, bump up your voltage and try again.


the 'why' is not what I am getting at, what I am trying to get at is are these errors important or not? Are they just indications that the OS picks up that says 'there was an issue but we corrected it' are they a sign that there is an undercurrent of 'potential instability' that could, under the right circumstances, turn into actual instability.

Like I've said I've had 1 that I could find since putting the OC on, and its had probably a good 20-30 hours of gaming in 2-3 hour sessions. Currently I'm happy with that. I expect though that I'll have to re-assess the OC once the bios updates start coming in, and i'll end up with a few more millivolts anyway.


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> the 'why' is not what I am getting at, what I am trying to get at is are these errors important or not? Are they just indications that the OS picks up that says 'there was an issue but we corrected it' are they a sign that there is an undercurrent of 'potential instability' that could, under the right circumstances, turn into actual instability.
> Like I've said I've had 1 that I could find since putting the OC on, and its had probably a good 20-30 hours of gaming in 2-3 hour sessions. Currently I'm happy with that. I expect though that I'll have to re-assess the OC once the bios updates start coming in, and i'll end up with a few more millivolts anyway.


I'm not really saying the why is important either, but what I'm saying is, that an error could be a potential silent corrupter if not looked into. There are a lot of errors you can ignore, I get tons of them from Windows just being stupid, but when they involve my processor, I take that a bit more serious.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

exactly nihilo .....


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> I'm not really saying the why is important either, but what I'm saying is, that an error could be a potential silent corrupter if not looked into. There are a lot of errors you can ignore, I get tons of them from Windows just being stupid, but when they involve my processor, I take that a bit more serious.


yep, bf3 caused 1 in many many hours, happy with that.

Empire: Total war, caused 10's in an hour, and the locked the machine. They are as we have been agreeing symptomatic, not crash faults themselves, but good indicators that they may be one. And there was one. Added 0.005 V and its fine now.


----------



## blizzard182cold

getting as low as 26 deg c here idle max 34 idle 65 deg c during IBT max stock clocks H80 cooler


----------



## .theMetal

might have found the sweet spot:



4.4ghz with 1.35 volts. these are the current temps and you can see the max. ambient around 70f.

gonna see if it last through the night for stability


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> might have found the sweet spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz with 1.35 volts. these are the current temps and you can see the max. ambient around 70f.
> 
> gonna see if it last through the night for stability


I'll get it out of the way now, but people are going to tell you to stress using 27.7 as it introduces the AVX FFTs to the stress test, and should give you a better picture of stability. It draws more voltage to do the AVX tests.


----------



## blizzard182cold

modest OC of 18% 40x multi rest auto and stock with H80 the temps are good and voltage is not so bad simple yet effective


----------



## MaFi0s0

whats the CPU-NB voltage equivilant on the Z77 platform??

I am failing blendtest but passing everything else and I am reading I gotta raise this.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 
> modest OC of 18% 40x multi rest auto and stock with H80 the temps are good and voltage is not so bad simple yet effective


I think you'll be able to hit x42 x43 like that, and may be able to reduce voltages a touch.

Anything higher than that and its getting more complex


----------



## blizzard182cold

Was too tempted and tried it before reading this







stable by IBT (Max) then i thought ok then lets bench and i was getting just under P8800 before the cpu OC now this score with the cpu OC`d @ 4.2Ghz 1.128 V one program showed almost 70 deg c max others 65 and even as low as 50 so yeh i been busy testing a lot of diff aspects into the chip and features im happy with 4.2Ghz personally i just game and surf listen to tunes and with this i could even fold to help now and then....


----------



## blizzard182cold

i was just browsing 3D Mark 11 scores for the same cpu and gpu as my rig and looked at my score and according to it i would be in the top 5 tested if it was valid test result it keeps saying to update the lucidlogix software Virtual MVP though if i did that i get an annoying floating banner in some games constantly hard to play cod4 seems better i stick with the full copy that came with the motherboard disc and then i can turn it off lol i may update it just to try validate the score to be in the top 5 listed i hope thats the highest there 9200 odd







i think i can push for more rather easy lol


----------



## MaFi0s0

Ram did 4 passes of memtest okay. I upped PCH, PLL and VCCSA to the edge of white, running blend test again if this doesnt work its really gonna suck.

Fixed it, had to set up digi+ settings for the RAM, must of been getting vdroop.


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> might have found the sweet spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4ghz with 1.35 volts. these are the current temps and you can see the max. ambient around 70f.
> 
> gonna see if it last through the night for stability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get it out of the way now, but people are going to tell you to stress using 27.7 as it introduces the AVX FFTs to the stress test, and should give you a better picture of stability. It draws more voltage to do the AVX tests.
Click to expand...

No one here has any AVX software besides Prime and Linpack. Testing with them will only make people lower their clocks, or state max load Vcores that are way beyond real-use voltage.

Go ahead and get familiar with 27.7, but it's too much for 99% of people's setups here.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Well I got mine....It wont go any higher then 4.6ghz. No matter what voltage I set. Any ideas?


----------



## Orc Warlord

So for overclocking I just change multiplier and set voltage accordingly, and that's it?

What do I do for vdroop, LLC, and PLL?


----------



## thx1138

I'm trying to figure out what ram kit to buy to pair with the 3770k I just ordered. I'm trying to figure out if any of you guys who are running 4.5ghz upwards are using a certain brand or not but its hard jumping around 15 pages. I'm also thinking of either going with the asrock extreme6 or the fatality z77 professional but totally undecided on the ram.

I can't decide between the boards. How important is 16+8 power phase design vs. 8+4? I'll be water cooling everything including the mobo if I can (cant find any chipset blocks for any z77 boards) and I want to run the highest OC I can. I also have a rx480 and ordered a TJ07 which is on it's way, this is going to be a fun build


----------



## Buckster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What's with everyone being glued to these WHEA 19 warnings? When I looked in there, I was getting a couple warnings (not sure of the code) every hour (maybe 3-4 an hour). All I know is its stable for 12+ hours of prime95 blend, temps stay below 80, no games or software are crashing whatsoever. I know Linux, which tends to be finicky about running/installing with unstable overclocks, works perfectly too.
> I think too much attention is being put on these WHEA errors.
> Also, to whomever was referencing the chart for what temps they are supposed to be getting, you're interpreting the chart wrong. It was simply to show that not just voltage, but frequency is completely relative to temperatures. That it's not just the fact you're running 1.3v that's making the processor hot, but the fact you're trying to cram information in and out of the processor at 5ghz that's doing it. It was Sin's way of illustrating how tri-gate influences and how sub-zero can/will perform really well with these chips because of that.


the WHEA errors are definately to do with internal CPU errors that are recoverable - and it means the CPU is not fully stable/and or performing at full performance

for instance with a Handbrake encode at 4.6 - 1.275V (note was LINX and Prime95 stable (latter 7 hours) - I was getting WHEA 19 errrors every 1-2 minutes

at 1.29V one WHEA error every hour or so

at 1.305V every 2 hours or so

1.31V none so far ...

you can tell they effect performance, as if you are just fast enough to be stable running LINX and getting loads of WHEA errors you will note your MFLOPs in LINX are lower than they should ... and its repeatable

I've seen say at 4.6 at 1.27V down to 96, repeatable (and stable in LINX) yet bump Vcore to 1.305V and LINX scores go up to 104 ...

why is this ? well every parity error the CPU is doing a re-calculation ,yes its still stable to windows and applications but the processor is slower than it should be due to these recalculations


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'll get it out of the way now, but people are going to tell you to stress using 27.7 as it introduces the AVX FFTs to the stress test, and should give you a better picture of stability. It draws more voltage to do the AVX tests.


yea I've been told, and I appreciate your input.

I'm not the type that 24 hour stress tests and what not the machine is used strictly for gaming and I never play a game for more than a few hours at a time.

Until I get heavily into folding or whatever, I'll stick to regular prime and at the most like 8 hour sessions. If it passes that, its more than worthy in my book.


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thx1138*
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what ram kit to buy to pair with the 3770k I just ordered. I'm trying to figure out if any of you guys who are running 4.5ghz upwards are using a certain brand or not but its hard jumping around 15 pages. I'm also thinking of either going with the asrock extreme6 or the fatality z77 professional but totally undecided on the ram.
> I can't decide between the boards. How important is 16+8 power phase design vs. 8+4? I'll be water cooling everything including the mobo if I can (cant find any chipset blocks for any z77 boards) and I want to run the highest OC I can. I also have a rx480 and ordered a TJ07 which is on it's way, this is going to be a fun build


I would recommend some G.Skill RipjawsX/Z that have a XMP profile of 1866mhz speeds or higher. The Trident X ones that were just released also seem tasty as well. On a sidenote, OC'ing RAM is actually quite easy on Ivy Bridge, so there shouldn't be much harm in doing so if you want to get even more juice out of it.
The ones that I bought (http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=462) are currently running at 2410mhz, with timings of 10-12-12-35-1T. That's really not bad seeing as they were originally intended to run at 1866mhz







You could also go for the Samsung Green kit, as they are known to be extremely OC friendly due to their low voltages.

As for power phases in motherboards, it shouldn't matter too much, but it should help a bit with more power phases, assuming they are designed well (i.e. digital power, etc).


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> They would take it to the back and put it on the bench. Do you think they have no computers there? Fry's does it too. Any place can. If you're not trying to get one over on them they'll even help you troubleshoot your stuff.


I've returned a few CPUs at Microcenter and they never took it in the back to test it. They just took it and gave me a new one. Do they do that at the Microcenter by you or were you just assuming they do because Frys does it?


----------



## Darco19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Well I got mine....It wont go any higher then 4.6ghz. No matter what voltage I set. Any ideas?


Try the following things if possible:

Adjust your LLC/vdroop (try 'high')
Enable internal PLL overvoltage if this setting exists
Set your RAM to run at default XMP/stock speeds if you've OC'd it
Set your CPU current to 140% and extreme duty power phase in the DIGI+ power settings


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *speedy2721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> They would take it to the back and put it on the bench. Do you think they have no computers there? Fry's does it too. Any place can. If you're not trying to get one over on them they'll even help you troubleshoot your stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've returned a few CPUs at Microcenter and they never took it in the back to test it. They just took it and gave me a new one. Do they do that at the Microcenter by you or were you just assuming they do because Frys does it?
Click to expand...

Well that's nice for you. They can all do whatever they want to do, and the one here will test hardware if they want to know what's wrong with it.


----------



## speedy2721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Well that's nice for you. They can all do whatever they want to do, and the one here will test hardware if they want to know what's wrong with it.


I was just seeing if they actually tested them by you or if you were saying that since Fry s does it that Mirocenter does it too.. I wasn't accusing you of lying or anything.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I've been told, and I appreciate your input.
> I'm not the type that 24 hour stress tests and what not the machine is used strictly for gaming and I never play a game for more than a few hours at a time.
> Until I get heavily into folding or whatever, I'll stick to regular prime and at the most like 8 hour sessions. If it passes that, its more than worthy in my book.


I agree with you. I think 24 hours runs are overkill. I just ran a 6 hour session and that's plenty to satisfy me that it's stable



Weird thing is my temps were higher running Aida64 than they were running Prime and the ambient temp was pretty much the same. I've never seen that before. Usually Prime gets the chip a lot hotter than Aida64 does.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Add to club please.

Batch #3208C139
I5-3570k

Currently running 4.5 at 1.26 vcore.


----------



## furyn9

Well after 2 hour playing metro 2033 max temp is 57c , after playing battlefield 3 for almost 3 hours the max temp 58c ,core 4


----------



## EliteReplay

hi i want to know if some of you have a 3570k or 3770k costa rica batch? whats are the improvement regarding temps and oc, thanks


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> hi i want to know if some of you have a 3570k or 3770k costa rica batch? whats are the improvement regarding temps and oc, thanks


Mines from costa rica. #3208C139

Supposedly they clock better I dont know. I cant get 4.6 stable. Even with 1.365 volts. Temps are around 83*c with 360+24-mm rad cooling. Currently running 4.5 at 1.28 temps below 72*c.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Mines from costa rica. #3208C139
> Supposedly they clock better I dont know. I cant get 4.6 stable. Even with 1.365 volts. Temps are around 83*c with 360+24-mm rad cooling. Currently running 4.5 at 1.28 temps below 72*c.


Mines @ 4.7 Prime stable (6 hours) with 1.32v. Hottest core averages 87c on air. I think that shows Costa Rica chips are no better.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i OC`d last night leaving everything auto just changing the multi cause i just game and dont need much higher im thinking maybe x43 max with all else auto temps fine running folding @ home and stable after hours max cpu temp 68 deg c and the pic`s really speak for them selves tbh


----------



## .theMetal

yea data is too scattered to tell where the better chips come from.

mines costa as well, its running at 1.24 volts at 4.4ghz and primes in the lower 70's for the hottest core. thats on air.


----------



## blizzard182cold

wow my voltage is low for auto then at 4.2Ghz & 1.128 V


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> wow my voltage is low for auto then at 4.2Ghz & 1.128 V


A lot more voltage is needed for higher clocks. I was able to get 4.6 stable @ 1.212v but need 1.32v for 4.7GHz. 4.2GHz @ 1.128v is average


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahhh ok cool better then bad


----------



## MaFi0s0




----------



## furyn9

my best score 7.69 , at 4.7ghz


----------



## Da1Nonly

So what do you guys consider a safe voltage for 24/7? Im running 1.3 in bios and 1.288 in cpu-z. Temps dont peak 73*c. Think going to 1.35 is safe for 2-3 years?


----------



## antonis21

What is the average voltage for 4.2ghz?


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> What is the average voltage for 4.2ghz?


1.15? Maybe lower. Depends on the chip. My chip is a voltage hog


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *antonis21*
> 
> What is the average voltage for 4.2ghz?


4.2 @ stock voltage. 1.1 i think it was. 1.2 for 4.4 1.288 for 4.5 1.32 for 4.6. Anything higher bsod.


----------



## Orc Warlord

I got 4.5ghz stable at 1.208

4.7 is a pain in the ass I can't get it at 1.288 it crashed today when doing a custom test...


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> I got 4.5ghz stable at 1.208
> 4.7 is a pain in the ass I can't get it at 1.288 it crashed today when doing a custom test...


Yeah no matter what v-core I run I cant get 4.7 stable. Maybe try 46 multi but adjust bclk a little. Ive been seeing ppl run 103 on bclk just fine. Ivy is fun to play with regardless.


----------



## furyn9

I use 47 multiplier bus 100.1 , 1.230 volt try it. Who knows


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> I use 47 multiplier bus 100.1 , 1.230 volt try it. Who knows


Yeah no good for me. I need 1.375 for 4.7. Going to keep it at 4.5 actually. 4.5 at 1.288 and temps stay below 72*c under water.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> Yeah no good for me. I need 1.375 for 4.7. Going to keep it at 4.5 actually. 4.5 at 1.288 and temps stay below 72*c under water.


I have the same problem with my first CPU 4.6ghz I need 1.320V to be stable , max temp was 83C (prime 95) I bought my cpu at microcenter (15 minutes away from home) I went to MC I exchange it and the new one is a lootttttttt better 4.7ghz 1.230 max temp 68c, I dont know if you can exchange it , but if you can take the shot.


----------



## EliteReplay

Hi, i would like some of you to connect his *IVY CPU to a KILL A WATT*, i would like to have some info about idle cpu and load as we as overcloked if possible thanks!


----------



## samwiches

Here's a little bit from Prime95 26.6 on my 3570K and UD3H:

It's actual Vcore, at the board.

Code:



Code:


Ambient: 22C

EIST, C-states: disabled

Power phase, voltage response: auto

clock   vcoreV  idleW   loadW   tempC
3800    1.09    84      125     58
4200    1.14    87      141     66
4300    1.17    89      147     67
4400    1.21    92      157     71
4500    1.25    95      167     79
4600    1.28    96      174     84
4600    1.32    98      185     88


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> Here's a little bit from Prime95 26.6 on my 3570K and UD3H:
> It's actual Vcore, at the board.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Ambient: 22C
> EIST, C-states: disabled
> Power phase, voltage response: auto
> clock   vcoreV  idleW   loadW   tempC
> 3800    1.09    84      125     58
> 4200    1.14    87      141     66
> 4300    1.17    89      147     67
> 4400    1.21    92      157     71
> 4500    1.25    95      167     79
> 4600    1.28    96      174     84
> 4600    1.32    98      185     88


thanks thats awesome, is this with your PC GPU? what about playing a game i would like to have the info, like this thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1217079/fx-8150-watt-meter


----------



## samwiches

I won't have a GPU until the 670 is more available.


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376978 i`d say thats close to avg


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> Hi, i would like some of you to connect his *IVY CPU to a KILL A WATT*, i would like to have some info about idle cpu and load as we as overcloked if possible thanks!


I'm pulling 102 watts from the wall at idle.

3570K, asus Vpro, GTX470, GT210, 2x WD RE4 1x Crucial M4, 4x4GB ram, 5x120mm fans. Seasonic S12-600W

I'm guessing at maybe 70% efficient, so from the power supply i'm probably only pulling 70W or so.

At load (4.3Ghz @ 1.1V) approaching 300W, but too many variables to be accurate enough for your needs (whatever they might be)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Picked up a Z77x-D3H for $179 today, ordered a 3570k off eBay for $230 AUD delivered!

I'll post CPU-Z screenshots once i've got it all running! I'm ordering a XSPC rasa as per my sig.. What would be the better deal? I know the thinner RS is cheaper and would do the CPU, but the thicker RS would be better if i ever add anything else to my loop yes?

I'm hoping for a 4.8-5GHz overclock with that water loop.. I'll test if it's stable on the handy Hyper 212+ and if it's not as those frequencies i'll get a high end air cooler!









What do you guys think?


----------



## Tslm

Ive managed 4.4GHz @ 1.23v. Hottest core in LinX is 93c so thats probably my limit. The CPU doesnt even crack 50c in Diablo 3 though. Batch is L208B080, I think ive got a bit of a dud









edit: For some reason small ftts in prime is only getting it to 78c on the hottest core. Should I just use that instead of LinX?


----------



## blizzard182cold

i just not long installed all my gear into a corsair carbide 500r i also put in a H80 so i moved the rear fan to the roof adding just moments ago a 2nd fan to the roof in fact a Hyper 212 Plus fan to be exact and my overall temps are about 5 deg c cooler on avg


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Ive managed 4.4GHz @ 1.23v. Hottest core in LinX is 93c so thats probably my limit. The CPU doesnt even crack 50c in Diablo 3 though. Batch is L208B080, I think ive got a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: For some reason small ftts in prime is only getting it to 78c on the hottest core. Should I just use that instead of LinX?


Which version of prime are you using?


----------



## Tslm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Ive managed 4.4GHz @ 1.23v. Hottest core in LinX is 93c so thats probably my limit. The CPU doesnt even crack 50c in Diablo 3 though. Batch is L208B080, I think ive got a bit of a dud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: For some reason small ftts in prime is only getting it to 78c on the hottest core. Should I just use that instead of LinX?
> 
> 
> 
> Which version of prime are you using?
Click to expand...

25.11 build 2

At 4.5GHz with 1.26v hottest core is only 83c


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> 25.11 build 2
> At 4.5GHz with 1.26v hottest core is only 83c


That's a pretty old version. 26.6 is the latest official version. 27.7 is the new beta version that uses the AVX instruction set (like LinX does), so it will generate much higher temps because it allows the CPU to perform more operations in the same amount of time.

So to answer your question, prime95 is a great stability test. But if you want to check stability with AVX instructions, you need 27.7 (technically 27.3 or later, but just go with 27.7).


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> 25.11 build 2


thats what I'm going by personally. its the most stress my processor will ever see and if it can take it, it can take any game as far as I'm concerned

what kind of ambient temps do you have?


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> That's a pretty old version. 26.6 is the latest official version. 27.7 is the new beta version that uses the AVX instruction set (like LinX does), so it will generate much higher temps because it allows the CPU to perform more operations in the same amount of time.
> So to answer your question, prime95 is a great stability test. But if you want to check stability with AVX instructions, you need 27.7 (technically 27.3 or later, but just go with 27.7).


Also, 27.7 runs the chip at higher voltages than 26.6...which makes it confusing when you're doing offset voltages. Honestly, which do we trust? I supposed I'd have to trust the higher voltage one so be more accurate?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> thats what I'm going by personally. its the most stress my processor will ever see and if it can take it, it can take any game as far as I'm concerned
> what kind of ambient temps do you have?


I'm not the first to say it, (and this isn't 'against' you, but more of an awareness thing for everyone) but I had 6 hrs of 26.6 prime, maxing at 70C on air, thought I was safe, had 1 whea error on BF3 with no significant issue. Started playing empire:total war and it was throwing wheas like they were candy at a party. Then it crashed, once to desktop, once hard-locked. Bumped voltage by 0.005 and its OK.

So although prime might seem stressful some games can be a lot more stressful. BF3 only loads my CPU to 60-70% and 60-63C, E:TW a lot less than that maybe only 50C, but it showed problems that prime 26.6 didn't show, and if 27.7 is 26.6 + avx then it won't show them up either.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm not the first to say it, (and this isn't 'against' you, but more of an awareness thing for everyone) but I had 6 hrs of 26.6 prime, maxing at 70C on air, thought I was safe, had 1 whea error on BF3 with no significant issue. Started playing empire:total war and it was throwing wheas like they were candy at a party. Then it crashed, once to desktop, once hard-locked. Bumped voltage by 0.005 and its OK.
> So although prime might seem stressful some games can be a lot more stressful. BF3 only loads my CPU to 60-70% and 60-63C, E:TW a lot less than that maybe only 50C, but it showed problems that prime 26.6 didn't show, and if 27.7 is 26.6 + avx then it won't show them up either.


cool man, if I do start having problems in games (I need to find one that really makes the proc work its ass off maybe skyrim?) I will reconsider getting a hold of 27.7.

thanks for the heads up


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> cool man, if I do start having problems in games (I need to find one that really makes the proc work its ass off maybe skyrim?) I will reconsider getting a hold of 27.7.
> thanks for the heads up


Actually I found that i had to bump my voltage up by .005 to improve stability in skyrim. So I would say it is a good choice!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Actually I found that i had to bump my voltage up by .005 to improve stability in skyrim. So I would say it is a good choice!


cool I'll give it a shot if I can peel myself away from diablo


----------



## Orc Warlord

12 hrs prime 95, i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz with 1.208v.

Max temps 81 on one core. Is it safe to say I'm "good" now? I'll be posting validation to the suicide thread for 4.5ghz.

I had 4.7 and 4.8ghz as well, but at 1.33V i was getting temps up to 95C on the hottest core.

My ambient temp at home is 80F and it sucks. There is literally no airflow in my room (even with AC on it doesn't do anything)... every other room in the house is cool but mine. My mom won't let me put my computer in the basement either, because our basement is the "entertainment" area... and we have two rooms down there but one is my dad's office, and the other room has server racks in it.

So cool right now @ uni... in my CS class in the computer labs... wish it was like this in my room lol.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> cool I'll give it a shot if I can peel myself away from diablo


Good luck.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> cool I'll give it a shot if I can peel myself away from diablo


I wish I knew precisely what was causing the issues, then we could figure out a set of (hopefully demo) games that 'prove' a high probability of stability.

If E:TW is bad, then I imagine the S2:TW (which has a demo), should also be bad, as the AI & Battlke engine etc. will similar.

I might go back a test skyrim without my bump, but don't like the effect that instability can have on the OS.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> 12 hrs prime 95, i7 3770k @ 4.5ghz with 1.208v.
> Max temps 81 on one core. Is it safe to say I'm "good" now? I'll be posting validation to the suicide thread for 4.5ghz.
> I had 4.7 and 4.8ghz as well, but at 1.33V i was getting temps up to 95C on the hottest core.
> My ambient temp at home is 80F and it sucks. There is literally no airflow in my room (even with AC on it doesn't do anything)... every other room in the house is cool but mine. My mom won't let me put my computer in the basement either, because our basement is the "entertainment" area... and we have two rooms down there but one is my dad's office, and the other room has server racks in it.
> So cool right now @ uni... in my CS class in the computer labs... wish it was like this in my room lol.


I consider a high 95'c during Prime testing ok if you are aiming for a high, OC 4.7+.
I get about 94'c on Core #2 during the highest load sections of Prim95 v27.

Regular programs don't ever pass 80'c even when encoding, so I don't worry about it.
Then again I have had decent luck and am running 4.7 @ 1.288. You could try raising BCLCK a little 102/103 or so so that you can have a lower frequency setting. Each frequency settings raises VID on the chip which raises Voltage at load. BCLCK does raise memory and PCI-e lanes so you don't want this very high as it will degrade SSD and HDDrive performance, you are overclocking the entire board. 103 seems pretty safe as that is the auto tuning default for my Asus board.


----------



## EliteReplay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> I'm pulling 102 watts from the wall at idle.
> 3570K, asus Vpro, GTX470, GT210, 2x WD RE4 1x Crucial M4, 4x4GB ram, 5x120mm fans. Seasonic S12-600W
> I'm guessing at maybe 70% efficient, so from the power supply i'm probably only pulling 70W or so.
> At load (4.3Ghz @ 1.1V) approaching 300W, but too many variables to be accurate enough for your needs (whatever they might be)


whats are your watts under playing let say BF3? metro 64 player?


----------



## Awful

So I'm a total noob to Intel and overclocking (other than just turning up the multiplier on my old amd) in general. It's time to learn. I want to get up to 4.2 ghz-ish. Someone want to link me to a bible for overclocking? I just got my 3770k 4 or 5 days ago.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awful*
> 
> So I'm a total noob to Intel and overclocking (other than just turning up the multiplier on my old amd) in general. It's time to learn. I want to get up to 4.2 ghz-ish. Someone want to link me to a bible for overclocking? I just got my 3770k 4 or 5 days ago.


It's the same if you have a "k" model CPU.. Basically you increase the multiplier to whatever you're trying to get.. And the voltage!









On another note.. My i5 3570k arrived today! I'm so happy! They shipped it at 4PM yesterday in express post from Victoria and it arrived in Tassie at my door before 12 today!








Picking up some RAM to borrow tonight, i really need to get onto ordering the Samsung memory from America.. Sigh

As for the batch it's a *L204B588* anyone had any experience with this batch? I'm going to open it now! I'll take a CPU-Z shot tonight and take a few pics now!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It's the same if you have a "k" model CPU.. Basically you increase the multiplier to whatever you're trying to get.. And the voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note.. My i5 3570k arrived today! I'm so happy! They shipped it at 4PM yesterday in express post from Victoria and it arrived in Tassie at my door before 12 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up some RAM to borrow tonight, i really need to get onto ordering the Samsung memory from America.. Sigh
> As for the batch it's a *L204B588* anyone had any experience with this batch? I'm going to open it now! I'll take a CPU-Z shot tonight and take a few pics now!


I can't find anywhere that ships that Samsung low profile RAM to Oz. If you find it can you let me know. I'm keen to try it as well


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I can't find anywhere that ships that Samsung low profile RAM to Oz. If you find it can you let me know. I'm keen to try it as well


I'm getting a friend to ship it to me from America! So i'm getting 16GB!









You can buy it on eBay though, works out quite a fair bit more for 16GB though i'm afraid to say..

My only fear is that one of the four sticks i get will be dead.. Oh well we have to take a gamble once in a while, i'll just buy a kit off eBay if i have to at a later date!









EDIT: My i5 3570k has arrived!







I'm keen to get this thing going after tea!


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It's the same if you have a "k" model CPU.. Basically you increase the multiplier to whatever you're trying to get.. And the voltage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note.. My i5 3570k arrived today! I'm so happy! They shipped it at 4PM yesterday in express post from Victoria and it arrived in Tassie at my door before 12 today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking up some RAM to borrow tonight, i really need to get onto ordering the Samsung memory from America.. Sigh
> As for the batch it's a *L204B588* anyone had any experience with this batch? I'm going to open it now! I'll take a CPU-Z shot tonight and take a few pics now!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm getting a friend to ship it to me from America! So i'm getting 16GB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy it on eBay though, works out quite a fair bit more for 16GB though i'm afraid to say..
> My only fear is that one of the four sticks i get will be dead.. Oh well we have to take a gamble once in a while, i'll just buy a kit off eBay if i have to at a later date!


That's awesome, Matt. I saw your pictures on Facebook. I figured that's what you did with the Samsung RAM. Whichever friend did that for you was really nice thing to do.

Edit: I also got a kick out of the comment Paige made on your Facebook. She was like what am I looking at, with the picture of your motherboard.







Not that I expect Facebook friends to be computer experts but it was good for a chuckle none the less.


----------



## blizzard182cold

batch#: L204B161 is not far off there ok i got one


----------



## mav2000

Here is where I am...quite stable for now, but do you guys recon the CPU voltage is too high. This is my first time on Intel, so still need to get my head around it. Do I need to get some other voltages higher to reduce cpu Vcore? I am a bit confused seeing all the low voltages here to be honest. Its a batch # L204


----------



## vikingsteve

I've got a 3570k, at stock... but not by choice. Every time I try to OC it, I get a BSOD shortly after. I'm using a Noctua NH-D14 for the heatsink... I don't know if it's overheating, if the voltage is too high, or what else it could be... it's almost like an instant BSOD, I barely even get enough time to check the voltage.

Batch 3214D001


----------



## MaFi0s0

Is it normal for overclocking RAM to make the CPU require more voltage?


----------



## solar0987

My 3570k will be here tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quick question1.5 or 1.6 or 1.65v ram for ivy?


----------



## MaFi0s0

1.65v


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> 1.65v


so my 1.5 I ordered today isn't recommended?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> so my 1.5 I ordered today isn't recommended?


1.5 will still work, but overclock it to 1.65v I am using a 1.5v @ 1.63.

What RAM did you order?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> 1.5 will still work, but overclock it to 1.65v I am using a 1.5v @ 1.63.
> What RAM did you order?


CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CML16GX3M4A1600C9


----------



## MaFi0s0

Run it at 1800 cas 10 1.65.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Run it at 1800 cas 10 1.65.


Thanks, should be here Thursday, I'll try that out.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> That's awesome, Matt. I saw your pictures on Facebook. I figured that's what you did with the Samsung RAM. Whichever friend did that for you was really nice thing to do.
> Edit: I also got a kick out of the comment Paige made on your Facebook. She was like what am I looking at, with the picture of your motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I expect Facebook friends to be computer experts but it was good for a chuckle none the less.


Lol yeah! She always comments on my photos and talks to me... Awkward moment when she asks me who i like and i say another girls name









And yeah! He's a family friend dad met when he used to drive the taxi's! He stays here every couple of years for a week or so, he's a really cool guy! I called him today to confirm the order of 16GB


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> My 3570k will be here tommorow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Quick question1.5 or 1.6 or 1.65v ram for ivy?


Ivy is specified for 1.5 RAM voltage, but I read of other members running high with no problems.
If you are concerned you could get the Samsung ram, I'm clocking it at 1800 with 1.49 voltage, if you wanted high freqency ram within the Intel spec.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ivy is specified for 1.5 RAM voltage, but I read of other members running high with no problems.
> If you are concerned you could get the Samsung ram, I'm clocking it at 1800 with 1.49 voltage, if you wanted high freqency ram within the Intel spec.


I'm using 1.65v ram tempoarily.. It's 1333mhz too.. Only untill the samsung RAM arrives!









What temps/overclock should i expect to see from a Hyper 212+ with a 3570K? 'cause stock is 30c idle and 50c max in IBT


----------



## ShodanMarcus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I'm using 1.65v ram tempoarily.. It's 1333mhz too.. Only untill the samsung RAM arrives!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What temps/overclock should i expect to see from a Hyper 212+ with a 3570K? 'cause stock is 30c idle and 50c max in IBT


Running 1.65v is fine. I ran 1.65v on my 2500K for over a year with no issues.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> whats are your watts under playing let say BF3? metro 64 player?


270-280 watts on a fairly full metro server, low details at 2049x1152. 80-90%GPU usage 60-70% CPU usage.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShodanMarcus*
> 
> Running 1.65v is fine. I ran 1.65v on my 2500K for over a year with no issues.


Turns out it's actually 1.5v, my friend has a mix of 1.65v 1600MHz and 1.5v 1333MHz ram then.. Probably the same stuff truth be told!









Anyway, here is stock voltage OC. Doesn't pass 60c on my faithful Hyper 212+


----------



## Arkangel10

so far i am stable with my 3570K on 4.4Ghz with 1.84v.
I would like to go to 4.7Ghz, but by increasing voltage only (i am noob into overclock) i can only get 4.7 in 1.308v. is ok to 24/7 use? (not allways loading of course)
its possible to decrease vontage and stay stable by mixing around with other options?
i got P8Z77-V MB and corsair H100 with corsair vengeange 1600mhz.

thanks in advange and sorry about my english.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkangel10*
> 
> so far i am stable with my 3570K on 4.4Ghz with 1.84v.
> I would like to go to 4.7Ghz, but by increasing voltage only (i am noob into overclock) i can only get 4.7 in 1.308v.


0.53v to go from 4.7 to 4.8... i think you found your wall


----------



## Cobalt

Hey guys. I have a couple of quick questions -- Going to attempt my first build (ordering the parts in a couple of days).

First and foremost, i plan on getting a 3570k for the cpu --
-Can you see the batch number on/through the box? (if so i'll gladly drive to frys to pick up a chip instead of ordering off newegg)
-And if so are there any "good batches" I've been following this but I left off after page 100 or so. From what i can tell it seems like the Costa chips clock nicely, correct?

Thanks for the help


----------



## mav2000

Yes you can see the batch number, both on the box and on the chip itself as the chip is in a clear plastic container.

No, it really is luck of the draw as far as I see it. Some chips are better than others...and atleast as far as I have seen similar batch numbers also perform very differently.

Maybe there will be some sort of clarity going ahead, but as of now does not look like it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cobalt*
> 
> Hey guys. I have a couple of quick questions -- Going to attempt my first build (ordering the parts in a couple of days).
> First and foremost, i plan on getting a 3570k for the cpu --
> -Can you see the batch number on/through the box? (if so i'll gladly drive to frys to pick up a chip instead of ordering off newegg)
> -And if so are there any "good batches" I've been following this but I left off after page 100 or so. From what i can tell it seems like the Costa chips clock nicely, correct?
> Thanks for the help


yup as mav2000 said, its still pretty much a lottery, but your ticket is a bad ass processor


----------



## Orc Warlord

i7 3770k OWNS









idle temps are 25-30C in my case (its 80F in my room, but my haf x is a mini wind tunnel) and load after gaming (i got 4.5ghz stable at 1.208 12hrs prime and i did that aida test) is like 40s-low 50s


----------



## Webbyboy

1. 3770k
2. L212B295
3. Average 70+
4. 4500mhz
5. 1.15v
6 Watercooling


----------



## mav2000

Nice voltages...


----------



## solar0987

3570k and lower voltage i bsod
batch #L206b108


And my box says its a 95 watt processor haha!


----------



## Matt-Matt

I think we should make a Google docs list of batch numbers and be able to post on the first post.. So we can see what sort of results we expect with what batch.. I can't find anything about mine in Google


----------



## MaFi0s0

I can assure you batches mean nothing with IB.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I can assure you batches mean nothing with IB.


Really? The first CPU I buy isn't even any fun :/
That and it won't boot at 4.4GHz with 1.3v








Max i've successfully IBT'd is 4.0GHz.................


----------



## antonis21

Guys my 3770k is cloked 4.2ghz, 1.13vcore.I have installed a corsair h80 but i have a tempreture issue.Hw monitor show 63c average while playing crysis2 but asus ai suite shows 45c.What is the right tempreture?


----------



## mav2000

Download core temp or real temp, this will give you core temperatures and not package or socket temps. Thats what you need to keep below say 90.


----------



## antonis21

Οκ i have real temps.I have 65c avg on crysis 2 with h80 and cpu core 1.13v.Is it right for my cooling?


----------



## Matt-Matt

What's the max suggested voltage for ivy? I'm running 1.4v for 4.6GHz atm..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

double post


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What's the max suggested voltage for ivy? I'm running 1.4v for 4.6GHz atm..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*


Thanks!









As for overclocking.. Is there anything else I should be doing apart from increasing the multi/voltage?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for overclocking.. Is there anything else I should be doing apart from increasing the multi/voltage?


Read this Ivy Bridge OC thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

This will help you.


----------



## BodenM

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380632
^ What do you guys think of this? I held back a bit because I was starting to hit 80 degrees while folding, need to get a new cooler.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380632
> ^ What do you guys think of this? I held back a bit because I was starting to hit 80 degrees while folding, need to get a new cooler.


What cooler?

I was just getting 1.4v on CPU-Z with my rig.. I had the voltage set to +0.140 and a multi of 47 with LLC on Turbo. By my calculations it shouldn't pass 1.3v?
Should i try extreme LLC?









Anyway running 4.6GHz now with 1.380 according to CPU-Z.. Where can i check the voltage on the board? I can get access to a multimeter maybe..


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2380632
> ^ What do you guys think of this? I held back a bit because I was starting to hit 80 degrees while folding, need to get a new cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler?
> 
> I was just getting 1.4v on CPU-Z with my rig.. I had the voltage set to +0.140 and a multi of 47 with LLC on Turbo. By my calculations it shouldn't pass 1.3v?
> Should i try extreme LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway running 4.6GHz now with 1.380 according to CPU-Z.. Where can i check the voltage on the board? I can get access to a multimeter maybe..
Click to expand...

Running the stock Intel cooler that's in the box. I've got my voltage set in Fixed Mode, Offset always made me have 1.2V+, no matter how small the increase I set in the BIOS. I also have LLC on High, Spread Spectrum off, turbo off, SpeedStep off, iGPU disabled, and RAM set to XMP (1600MHz). Have you tried checking voltage in BIOS? Seems to be a smidge more accurate than CPU-Z for me.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Running the stock Intel cooler that's in the box. I've got my voltage set in Fixed Mode, Offset always made me have 1.2V+, no matter how small the increase I set in the BIOS. I also have LLC on High, Spread Spectrum off, turbo off, SpeedStep off, iGPU disabled, and RAM set to XMP (1600MHz). Have you tried checking voltage in BIOS? Seems to be a smidge more accurate than CPU-Z for me.


Okay, i'll look at those tomorrow.. I need more "bios" voltage to get it stable in fixed mode, it's stable at +0.120 now (i forgot that +0.100 was stable)

Linky, I've got a party to go to this weekend and my goal is to do my CCNA exam this week.. So i'll have little time to tweak alot more.

I'll have a look once the holidays start, then i'll get into stressing for 12h+ also
To be fair i don't think i'll get much more from this, a 47 multi makes CCC/Chrome crash.. A 48x won't boot and a 49x needs too many volts.. I'm not even going to try for 50x


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Read this Ivy Bridge OC thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> This will help you.


That is for gigabyte boards.
Nothing on that oc guide helped in terms of voltages.
Asus boards don't even have all them options


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> That is for gigabyte boards.
> Nothing on that oc guide helped in temps of voltages.
> Asus boards don't even have all them options


If you Google it, there's a few decent vids from an Asus rep on how to OC using their boards. You can look at other boards and read the forums and get a pretty good idea of what you're doing.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Asus has good OC software if you dont know what your doing use it if you know what your doing then youtube has plenty on Asus board OC`s for ivy bridge but not a lot on ASRock or Gigabyte you just have to look around









googlness is next to godliness


----------



## Nihilo

I actually started with their software for OCing, but didn't like how high it was putting my volts. But it is a good way to start and to get some learning. It gets complicated though when you start changing the multiplier on each individual core instead of them all together. That gave me a headache


----------



## jayarte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> What cooler?
> I was just getting 1.4v on CPU-Z with my rig.. I had the voltage set to +0.140 and a multi of 47 with LLC on Turbo. By my calculations it shouldn't pass 1.3v?
> Should i try extreme LLC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway running 4.6GHz now with 1.380 according to CPU-Z.. Where can i check the voltage on the board? I can get access to a multimeter maybe..


What temps are you getting with your 212? I've almost completed a proposed build based around 3570K, but kind of stuck atm on cooler and psu. Thought I'd trawl through posts here to see what coolers people are using.


----------



## solar0987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> If you Google it, there's a few decent vids from an Asus rep on how to OC using their boards. You can look at other boards and read the forums and get a pretty good idea of what you're doing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nihilo*
> 
> If you Google it, there's a few decent vids from an Asus rep on how to OC using their boards. You can look at other boards and read the forums and get a pretty good idea of what you're doing.


This is what I have got so far. I know what im doing for the most part, they just left some voltages out that gigabyte boards have!

The asus videos are ok but my voltage differences are what makes it a challenge









I think gigabyte won this round for boards imo.



can get 4.6 stable but it takes 1.38 voltage tryed 4.8 at 1.5 but it wasnt stable so this is my everyday oc.

Will keep trying for 4.8


----------



## Nihilo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> This is what I have got so far. I know what im doing for the most part, they just left some voltages out that gigabyte boards have!
> The asus videos are ok but my voltage differences are what makes it a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think gigabyte won this round for boards imo.
> 
> can get 4.6 stable but it takes 1.38 voltage tryed 4.8 at 1.5 but it wasnt stable so this is my everyday oc.
> Will keep trying for 4.8


Personally, I like having a few less options. Less stuff to mess with and potentially go wrong lol, but that's just me. Yeah some of these chips just take more volts


----------



## blizzard182cold

i went with a H80 for my 3570K lowest core temp was 16 deg c at one stage avg for all 4 cores is around 28 to 34 depending on the heat of the day so far max temp has been 68 deg c under 100% load running IBT passed


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solar0987*
> 
> This is what I have got so far. I know what im doing for the most part, they just left some voltages out that gigabyte boards have!
> The asus videos are ok but my voltage differences are what makes it a challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think gigabyte won this round for boards imo.
> 
> can get 4.6 stable but it takes 1.38 voltage tryed 4.8 at 1.5 but it wasnt stable so this is my everyday oc.
> Will keep trying for 4.8


Your chip sounds the same as mine! I've got mine on 4.6 right now with an offset voltage of +0.120v.. I can get 47x multi to boot but it makes chrome and CCC crash, 48 won't boot no matter what and 49x needs too much voltage to be realistic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayarte*
> 
> What temps are you getting with your 212? I've almost completed a proposed build based around 3570K, but kind of stuck atm on cooler and psu. Thought I'd trawl through posts here to see what coolers people are using.


At stock i'm getting 30c idle and 60c max, overclocked to 4.6GHz i'm getting 30 idle (goes up a bit). And a load of 75c, my CPU's temps spike after 4.6GHz though. (I haven't tested it fully)
That's with 2x fans in push/pull and a bad TIM application, so your results may differ!

I'm getting a new cooler soon, once my old EP45-UD3P and Q9400 sell on eBay. Anyway I should get back to class.. Making a website!








I'm looking at a NZXT Havik 140 or a Noctua NH-D14.. Don't know yet.

P.S The cooler you can get your chip the better it will OC, the leakage on these chips is rather bad when they get to higher temperatures, which is what i suspect is making me unstable after 4.6GHz (Going past 75c)


----------



## blizzard182cold

what kind of folding results are you guys getting ???


05:39:39:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1855.00 points


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> what kind of folding results are you guys getting ???
> 
> 
> 05:39:39:WU01:FS01:Final credit estimate, 1855.00 points


Running my i7-3770k at 4.7GHz, booting into Ubuntu (dual boot, not VM), Mine is ranging from 35k-49k on FAHControl.. I'd say it averages about 39k though...

Although, I did notice some new instability on my folding efforts... not sure if it's just a little hit against degradation or what... if it continues I'm gonna drop another .05 on it and see if it stabilizes. I had ran 1.33v for about 11WU... now it gets about 2% in and gets some sort of error, and downloads a new WU... not sure of the issue just yet (really new to folding... unless you count the hundreds of WUs I did back in 2003!)


----------



## blizzard182cold

nice estimated 18000 plus ppd atm myself @ 4.2 Ghz 1.144 V 54 to 55 max with heater on its cold







and 49 to 50 deg c without heater on earlier today i can push a lot higher but have not got as much XP as some of you lot with cpu OC`s so yeh GPU 2EZ but CPU too much to adjust to not forget something important lol


----------



## Crimsontech

Now the owner of an i5 3570k, have not put it together yet but will in the next few days! Excited, 1st intel CPU here:



Drove to Microcenter and got an amazing deal on the i5 & UD5H combo! All other parts were via Newegg!


----------



## blizzard182cold

you wont be upset mate i went from AMD 1090T to a 3570K and everything is faster smoother and better looking


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Now the owner of an i5 3570k, have not put it together yet but will in the next few days! Excited, 1st intel CPU here:
> 
> Drove to Microcenter and got an amazing deal on the i5 & UD5H combo! All other parts were via Newegg!


awesome! you will be happy I hope you get a good oc'er if you plan on ocing. my first one sucked but my second one is awesome.


----------



## Crimsontech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> you wont be upset mate i went from AMD 1090T to a 3570K and everything is faster smoother and better looking


That's sounds great cause im on a AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome! you will be happy I hope you get a good oc'er if you plan on ocing. my first one sucked but my second one is awesome.


Yeah I am going to OC, not sure to what extent though as of yet.


----------



## skyn3t

If anyone looking for buy a Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz LGA 1155 Processor BNIB just see my Thread i have 2 left and if you guys want more let me know this ways i can order more for cheap price and free shipping


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> If anyone looking for buy a Intel Core i5 3570K 3.4GHz LGA 1155 Processor BNIB just see my Thread i have 2 left and if you guys want more let me know this ways i can order more for cheap price and free shipping


um not to dis you at all, but you can get them for 239.99 from newegg right now and they have a great return policy. How do people know you are legit?


----------



## blizzard182cold

i OC`d to 4.2 left everything on auto and my temps volts and everything else is fine 4.2 will give you reasonable results with less heat saying that i have not pushed on further but have read a lot of posts


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crimsontech*
> 
> Now the owner of an i5 3570k, have not put it together yet but will in the next few days! Excited, 1st intel CPU here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drove to Microcenter and got an amazing deal on the i5 & UD5H combo! All other parts were via Newegg!


very nice! i bought my proc at microcenter too (and some shin-etsu) and bought board and heat sink from the egg.

I'm interested to see how well that 812 heatsink cools, be sure and post us up some temps and what not

sidenote: Its really, really bad that I'm only about a half an hour from microcenter now, my wallet is feeling the sting.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Really? The first CPU I buy isn't even any fun :/
> That and it won't boot at 4.4GHz with 1.3v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max i've successfully IBT'd is 4.0GHz.................


My first one same as you 4.6ghz it need 1.320V , 5 days later I went to MC and I exchange that sucker , the new one 4.7ghz 1.224V , 4.8ghz 1.255V Stable,


----------



## furyn9

Well now I see when people was talking about CPU bottleneck, , My old CPU 8120 at 4.8ghz(Asus Crosshair V) only can run Crysis 1 ( everything max out) around 25-35FPS and it look really bad , with the 3570K ( same hardware) I run that game all max out solid 50fps (vsync on)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> My first one same as you 4.6ghz it need 1.320V , 5 days later I went to MC and I exchange that sucker , the new one 4.7ghz 1.224V , 4.8ghz 1.255V Stable,


Yeah, I can't return mine.. I got it off eBay and besides that nowhere here has a 7 day return policy like the egg,


----------



## gizmoman0

hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble looking for some simple OC benchmarks. It seems people are just trying to get the highest OC they can but I'd like to see the performance/ghz OC. What is the sweet spot for say a 3770k? I was thinking a mild 4.2ghz or so thermal sweet spot, but how does actual performance scale with temp/power? thanks


----------



## blizzard182cold

some places do i believe mwave msy just look and check i think you`ll find msy is cheaper in almost all cases


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> some places do i believe mwave msy just look and check i think you`ll find msy is cheaper in almost all cases


I live in Tasmania.. So nowhere does, unless i ship it back to them








Toolate now anyway, i still got a good deal!


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahh ok cool yeh long way from any where that tazzy lol


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoman0*
> 
> hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble looking for some simple OC benchmarks. It seems people are just trying to get the highest OC they can but I'd like to see the performance/ghz OC. What is the sweet spot for say a 3770k? I was thinking a mild 4.2ghz or so thermal sweet spot, but how does actual performance scale with temp/power? thanks


It really depends on your chip and your cooling capability. Sweet spot for me is 4.7GHz... that gives me temps at 80C in prime95, 60s in games... nice and stable. Everyone's chip will be different. 95% of them hit 4.4GHz without getting near temp issues though. So that seems to be the easy OC to work with.


----------



## gizmoman0

but what kind of performance do you get? Past stock clocks how much does the performance per mhz start tailing? Meaning at what point does it stop being worth it to go any higher... nobody really posts any performance graphs along the way at different clocks, temps, power


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoman0*
> 
> but what kind of performance do you get? Past stock clocks how much does the performance per mhz start tailing? Meaning at what point does it stop being worth it to go any higher... nobody really posts any performance graphs along the way at different clocks, temps, power


As long as the processor isn't throttling due to temperatures, there will not be any diminishing results.


----------



## tw33k

I had my 3770k at 4.7GHz. Ran Prime for 6 hours no problem. Suddenly I started getting blue screens in Windows at least once a day. Reinstalled Windows, started loading programs and blue screen. Wound back to 4.6GHz...no blue screens since.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I had my 3770k at 4.7GHz. Ran Prime for 6 hours no problem. Suddenly I started getting blue screens in Windows at least once a day. Reinstalled Windows, started loading programs and blue screen. Wound back to 4.6GHz...no blue screens since.


Mine was getting instability while folding at 4.7... was gonna bump the voltage... but it just started working again... lol. I think the slight bump in ambients while I was resisting turning on ACs was the downfall. Seems fine now


----------



## tw33k

I think I'm gonna stay with 4.6. 4.7 needs a full .12v increase and load temps are ~15c higher


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> As long as the processor isn't throttling due to temperatures, there will not be any diminishing results.


and correcting its miscalculations (whea19)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I think I'm gonna stay with 4.6. 4.7 needs a full .12v increase and load temps are ~15c higher


yea I can do 4.6 @ 1.175 but I have to go up alot to get 4.8 it's just not worth it...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> ahh ok cool yeh long way from any where that tazzy lol


Pretty much, it really sucks 'cause people say how it's expensive to live in Australia for food/necessities.. Go live in Tasmania, sure it's nice and quiet.. But far out,
we'd be rich if we lived in America or something!


----------



## Jesse D

Just finished my build earlier last night. (camera is acting wonky on my phone so ill post pics when I flash a new rom after this weekend is over)

Anyway its the 3570k with a p8z77 v pro

Batch# 3207B712 (anyone had these yet?)

have not OC yet, and wont have time till next weekend so no temp or OC to report yet

Cooling: AquaComputer Cuplex Kryos HF, swiftech mpc655, swiftech 360 rad, 6 GT 1850 (one died 2 min after turning it on so it will be rma'ed)

Anyway here is a cpuz validation

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2384281

Can anyone tell me why CPUz says rejected though?


----------



## zpaf




----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmoman0*
> 
> hey guys I'm having a bit of trouble looking for some simple OC benchmarks. It seems people are just trying to get the highest OC they can but I'd like to see the performance/ghz OC. What is the sweet spot for say a 3770k? I was thinking a mild 4.2ghz or so thermal sweet spot, but how does actual performance scale with temp/power? thanks


for me its 4.4, folding 24/7 temps around 60*C, idle around 26-27*C.

converts avi -> dvd around 8-9 min, crushes games / apps


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Hi.I'm not really an expert at overlocking,my i7 3770K is at 4.5 Ghz,but I didn't touch the voltage,are these ok?What should I set?
http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/view/120527/2012-05-27_18.03.14_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> Hi.I'm not really an expert at overlocking,my i7 3770K is at 4.5 Ghz,but I didn't touch the voltage,are these ok?What should I set?
> http://www.kepfeltoltes.hu/view/120527/2012-05-27_18.03.14_www.kepfeltoltes.hu_.jpg


personally i only changed the multipliers, no voltage tinkering for me


----------



## K1llrzzZ

And is that ok?I heared that if you let it automaticly changeing the voltage than it could damage your CPU.Is that right?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> And is that ok?I heared that if you let it automaticly changeing the voltage than it could damage your CPU.Is that right?


Meh. It shouldn't apply THAT much voltage to get the speeds you want, but I would keep an eye on what it applies. If it's setting the voltage beyond 1.3 to get 4.5GHz, I'd start playing with manual voltages to find the right level.

But yea, it has been said many times over. If you feel your level of computer expertise is sufficient that you can safely overclock a processor, then you should be manually changing voltages as well. AKA... if you don't know what you're doing, don't do it sorta mentality. Learn to OC, and OC your processor safely.


----------



## K1llrzzZ

I tested it with prime 95 and it goes beyond 1.3 V :/ I don't want to damage my CPU so I should do something about it...An is that right that if the difference of the VTT and the Memory Voltage is more than 0.5V than that is not wealty as well?


----------



## Zantrill

4.1 is fine for me. Don't really want to kill off my new toys just yet...


----------



## K1llrzzZ

All right,so:
CPU Offset Voltage: +0.015V
IGPU Offset Voltage: +0.120V(Didn't touch this)
DRAM Voltage: 1.650V - Auto
VTT Voltage: 1.169V
PCH Voltage: 1.059V
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.832V
VCCSA Voltage: 0.925V
Prime 95,full load: CPU is at 1.248V-1.256V
Is that fine?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Now that we have these for some time, what do you guys think the max voltage for 24/7 should be? currently running mine at 1.288 and wondering if I can take it to say 1.375 for 24/7.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I bought some cool labs liquid pro, was gonna delid mine and see how high i can take it, but it runs so [email protected] 4.7 in not sure if the risk of screwing up the chip to try and get to 5ghz is worth it


----------



## mastercode

all my parts are here in the morning







.... updated my system info ... so im happy too be back too intel from amd ...


----------



## K1llrzzZ

I have an other problem...My RAM Settings was on auto so 1 change it to XMP 1.2 Profile 1:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/821/20120527212318.jpg/ My problem is that I can't change the Memory Voltage from Auto to 1.655V becouse my PC does not boots in.I heard that If i leave it on auto it can kill the IMC(Integrated Memory Controller) in my CPU,causing the death of my CPU.Any suggestions?


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I bought some cool labs liquid pro, was gonna delid mine and see how high i can take it, but it runs so [email protected] 4.7 in not sure if the risk of screwing up the chip to try and get to 5ghz is worth it


If it does that with less than 1.30v then I would not mess with it.. 4.7GHz is already the new 5.0GHz.


----------



## qlum

Just got my 3570k, OC'd it to 4.5ghz not very optimized and not pushing it to much but cpu Voltage Offset is 0.055 and the temperatures never get above 70. Maybe I will bother ocing a bit more in the future ore trying to see if its stable with a little lower voltage but for now its fine by me.
I Used the asrock overclocking utility as going to the bios every time is kind of annoying.
Is this good for a 3570k btw?


----------



## Sujeto 1

folks i need advice, 2600K vs 3770k, im not a big Overclocker, but temp is something that really scare me in ivy bridge, i know people say is pretty normal to get 80 - 90 C, but i must add that i live in a very warm country, so IB would become potentially dangerous to use 24/24, i dont see point to take risk for 2 or 5 fps more in video games vs 2600K wich we already know is a proof technollogy, and i dont think i could use IB features soon, like better IGP or USB 3.0, PCI E 3.0.

However, SB is so old tech, 2 years i think.


----------



## Dhalmel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> folks i need advice, 2600K vs 3770k, im not a big Overclocker, but temp is something that really scare me in ivy bridge, i know people say is pretty normal to get 80 - 90 C, but i must add that i live in a very warm country, so IB would become potentially dangerous to use 24/24, i dont see point to take risk for 2 or 5 fps more in video games vs 2600K wich we already know is a proof technollogy, and i dont think i could use IB features soon, like better IGP or USB 3.0, PCI E 3.0.
> However, SB is so old tech, 2 years i think.


First, Sandy Bridge isn't really old tech (only a little over a year old) and more than enough for majority of users.

As for question with the temperatures at load, as long as you stay at stock and have a decent cooler, it shouldn't get no where near dangerously hot.

If you don't care for overclocking just get the non-k versions of the chips. You get to benefit the lower overall power draw and better IPC at stock.

Also IB doesn't have USB 3.0, that's the motherboard chipset.


----------



## samwiches

I traded a SB system (5GHz 1.36v) for an IB (4.5GHz 1.26v). This IB does not reach equal horsepower.


----------



## Sujeto 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> First, Sandy Bridge isn't really old tech (only a little over a year old) and more than enough for majority of users.
> As for question with the temperatures at load, as long as you stay at stock and have a decent cooler, it shouldn't get no where near dangerously hot.
> If you don't care for overclocking just get the non-k versions of the chips. You get to benefit the lower overall power draw and better IPC at stock.
> Also IB doesn't have USB 3.0, that's the motherboard chipset.


of course i like overclock but not hardly, i know USB 3.0 is about the chipset but as i can understand IB is the only cpu able to use that feature from the chipset, not SB. Maybe i could wait couple months to see if Intel realease a revision from IB fixing that thing about the thermal past, i hope it happen, i meand IB would be a great processor if they can change the thermal past for a better one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I traded a SB system (5GHz 1.36v) for an IB (4.5GHz 1.26v). This IB does not reach equal horsepower.


but, not better fps in video games? IB has high temps but also get fps as i read in reviews, maybe you need a better cooling solution.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> of course i like overclock but not hardly, i know USB 3.0 is about the chipset but as i can understand IB is the only cpu able to use that feature from the chipset, not SB. Maybe i could wait couple months to see if Intel realease a revision from IB fixing that thing about the thermal past, i hope it happen, i meand IB would be a great processor if they can change the thermal past for a better one.
> but, not better fps in video games? IB has high temps but also get fps as i read in reviews, maybe you need a better cooling solution.


You're thinking of pci-e 3.0, that only comes with an IB cpu regardless of mobo, SB is fine with usb 3.0, that is a function of the motherboard alone.


----------



## jynsanity90

i hope somebody could help me out...

im new to overclocking this ivy bridge...but i thought it was just a 1 sec overclock where you select options for what speed to or what to..but i was wrong...

anyway my current setup is

corsair h80
i7 3770K
z77a gd55

i just wanted to oc for up to 4.0 or 4.2ghz

i hope somebody can help me on how i could reach a stable oc with cooler temps...

what to tick and values i could change...

anyway thank you so much


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sujeto 1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dhalmel*
> 
> First, Sandy Bridge isn't really old tech (only a little over a year old) and more than enough for majority of users.
> As for question with the temperatures at load, as long as you stay at stock and have a decent cooler, it shouldn't get no where near dangerously hot.
> If you don't care for overclocking just get the non-k versions of the chips. You get to benefit the lower overall power draw and better IPC at stock.
> Also IB doesn't have USB 3.0, that's the motherboard chipset.
> 
> 
> 
> of course i like overclock but not hardly, i know USB 3.0 is about the chipset but as i can understand IB is the only cpu able to use that feature from the chipset, not SB. Maybe i could wait couple months to see if Intel realease a revision from IB fixing that thing about the thermal past, i hope it happen, i meand IB would be a great processor if they can change the thermal past for a better one.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I traded a SB system (5GHz 1.36v) for an IB (4.5GHz 1.26v). This IB does not reach equal horsepower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but, not better fps in video games? IB has high temps but also get fps as i read in reviews, maybe you need a better cooling solution.
Click to expand...

Already accounting for performance increase, but I don't know about FPS. My 560 died awhile back and the 670 won't be here until next week.









But what I was going by is the rough performance advantage IB has over SB (shown at Anandtech): it was testing 6-14% faster clock for clock. And when I averaged the gaming tests, IB's ran games about 8% faster than SB.

So if my max 24/7 clock on this 3570K is 4400MHz, that might be like 4800MHz on the 2500K, and my old 2500K did 5000+, easily.

Anyway, all I'm saying is that you can try an Ivy Bridge, but then find yourself with a dud and end up worse off than before. Just compare the max clocks in my sig.. -800MHz going to Ivy Bridge.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I bought some cool labs liquid pro, was gonna delid mine and see how high i can take it, but it runs so [email protected] 4.7 in not sure if the risk of screwing up the chip to try and get to 5ghz is worth it


Judge the chip with a graph. If the volts needed for 4.6 is -.03 or less, i'd delid that sucker in a heartbeat. If 4.6 passes with -.04 or more, leave it alone.


----------



## Jared Pace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I traded a SB system (5GHz 1.36v) for an IB (4.5GHz 1.26v). This IB does not reach equal horsepower.


No reason to buy Ivy right now, unless you just want 4.4-4.5g OC, or you want 64X Multi for cold.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I traded a SB system (5GHz 1.36v) for an IB (4.5GHz 1.26v). This IB does not reach equal horsepower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No reason to buy Ivy right now, unless you just want 4.4-4.5g OC, or you want 64X Multi for cold.
Click to expand...

However, if you are like me having come from an AMD 64 x2 chip with DDR2 and PCIe 1, it is well worth the jump. I'm only OCing to 4.1 right now because I just want to play games and make my chip last. I know I will get bored though and eventualy OC more.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared Pace*
> 
> No reason to buy Ivy right now, unless you just want 4.4-4.5g OC, or you want 64X Multi for cold.


I believe it's got a max of 63x, well the i5 anyway. I don't know about the i7's (Seeing as they come with a higher stock multi) - Do they have a higher max multi? If so that's interesting..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Judge the chip with a graph. If the volts needed for 4.6 is -.03 or less, i'd delid that sucker in a heartbeat. If 4.6 passes with -.04 or more, leave it alone.


4.6 @ an offset of -0.03? Noway you'd do that.. Feel free to swap my i5 which needs +0.120 for 4.6GHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jynsanity90*
> 
> i hope somebody could help me out...
> im new to overclocking this ivy bridge...but i thought it was just a 1 sec overclock where you select options for what speed to or what to..but i was wrong...
> anyway my current setup is
> corsair h80
> i7 3770K
> z77a gd55
> i just wanted to oc for up to 4.0 or 4.2ghz
> i hope somebody can help me on how i could reach a stable oc with cooler temps...
> what to tick and values i could change...
> anyway thank you so much


You should be fine leaving the voltage on stock, then setting the multiplier to 42x, start with a multiplier of 40 however and run Intel Burn Test! See if that's stable, then go ahead and try a 42x multiplier.

As for the temps, high temps are normal.. But what are you getting?

Btw guys, do you think a NH-D14 is a good choice for an i5 3570k?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I believe it's got a max of 63x, well the i5 anyway. I don't know about the i7's (Seeing as they come with a higher stock multi) - Do they have a higher max multi? If so that's interesting..


Might depend on board & bios, my msi-z77s have a 63x max, With 3770k on a p67 m4e max was 59x like SB.
But i have seen people who see 57x as the max multi with a 2600k, so I suppose it varies a bit with boards/bios.


----------



## blizzard182cold

whats your voltage at 4.1 Ghz


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Might depend on board & bios, my msi-z77s have a 63x max, With 3770k on a p67 m4e max was 59x like SB.
> But i have seen people who see 57x as the max multi with a 2600k, so I suppose it varies a bit with boards/bios.


I see, that's even more interesting..

It could be because they're using P67/Z68? - The board and bios being the limitation here!
I'm thinking that a 3770k has a single higher multiplier than a 3570k though, can anyone confirm?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> whats your voltage at 4.1 Ghz


1.208?

CPUz


----------



## blizzard182cold

try dropping it to 1.144 it should do that with ease 1.2 seems way too high for a 4.1 Ghz OC man


----------



## blizzard182cold

i tried 4.4 Ghz @ 1.144 and it was unstable folding i got a bsod i could have upped the voltage a little but i like my temps and voltage as they are check the pic`s in my profile for reff.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> try dropping it to 1.144 it should do that with ease 1.2 seems way too high for a 4.1 Ghz OC man


Actualy it is at 1.13. All I did was set XMP mode for my 1600 mem to run at 1600. It changed my CPU speed to 41x100


----------



## blizzard182cold

ahh ok so the mem effected the cpu voltage interesting


----------



## blizzard182cold

wonders how much higher i can put my Corsair Veng Blue to test that i have seen them at stock voltage and 2000Mhz


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 4.6 @ an offset of -0.03? Noway you'd do that.. Feel free to swap my i5 which needs +0.120 for 4.6GHz


No silly... Talking about your board's literal offset values is crazy because it's different for every cpu+mobo. I meant if 4.6 requires a drop of only .03 volts from 4.7, delid it. If, however, he can get 4.6ghz stable by dropping .04v or more, don't touch it.


----------



## blizzard182cold

I`m pretty sure he would have found the threshold already though


----------



## blizzard182cold

i have not pushed my chip to check i`m not that confident not after having two AMD motherboards go on me while pushing higher clocks 1090T reached 4.0Ghz on one board but not another and then i pushed for 4.2Ghz lol







kinda fail both boards would not post so inless i can get a reliable person to help me out and push higher i wont be able to yet


----------



## zpaf

With just these three steps from bios.

Ai Overclock Tuner X.M.P
Ratio Limit 47
CPU Manual Voltage 1.275


----------



## blizzard182cold

nice temps







what is it under full load max ? oh never mind i see down the bottom of the read out sorry


----------



## blizzard182cold

finally a validation from 3D Mark 11 that has not said anything bad about the lucid logix









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3531749


----------



## king8654

Wow, dropped voltage to 1.2V from 1.35 and temps at full load went from 62-70 to 50-60


----------



## nanetorg

Just bought i3770k. Will run it on p8z77-i deluxe and h100 and corsair 1866 vengeance.
Wanna get 100% stable run for 24 hours with best possible temps...

What temp i can expect? Ill buy bitfenix prodigy with bf 200mm pro blue fan in front...


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nanetorg*
> 
> Just bought i3770k. Will run it on p8z77-i deluxe and h100 and corsair 1866 vengeance.
> Wanna get 100% stable run for 24 hours with best possible temps...
> What temp i can expect? Ill buy bitfenix prodigy with bf 200mm pro blue fan in front...


running 3770k /w h100 and vengeance. full load temps or idle? idle normally should be 20-30*C, full load 50-70*C (depending on OC n voltage)

like i said above, oc to 4.4 at 1.2V and at full load 50-60


----------



## btdvox

Overclocked my i7-3770k this weekend. Using ASROCK Z77 Fatal!ty Pro, LLC @ Level 2.
Getting to 4.4 is no problem, on my Water setup (Apogee XT Rev 2 + Swiftech MCR-X220 Drive/MCP-355 Combo), My temps were from 70-75 @ 1.196-ish.

4.5 GHZ needed considerably more voltage and CPU PLL to be at 1.88, vcore @ 1.24 (in windows) 80-85 degrees load

4.6 needed 1.27 vcore to be fully stable (12 hour prime, all 3 data sets). 83-88 degrees load

4.7 needed 1.32 vcore which in turn ran @ 90-95 degrees, it was stable for the 30 mins that I ran Prime but I decided to run 4.6 as my 24/7 for the cooler temps.

4.8 would crash in windows.


----------



## Hambone07si

Just built this really hot chick I know a badass pc. It looks pretty sick in the NZXT H2 white case. She doesn't do anything to crazy but wanted something that was fast and going to last.

3570k clocked to 4.4ghz 1.200v 68c max load Prime95 blend 4hrs
Hyper 212 Evo
asus z77 pro
corsair TX550m
corsair 8gigs 1600mhz xms3
Nzxt H2 classic white
Ocz Agility 3 120gig ssd
WD 500gig Black storage
Evga Gtx 550ti 1024mb
1x samsung dvd rw
Win 7 pro 64bit
2x 24" led lcd's

I think this will do for just about anyone looking for a nice system no matter what you do. She was going to go to bestbuy and spend OVER $2,000 for even less. This cost here $1,500 after tax including the 2 monitors. Can't really beat it. I added some UV lights inside for her to just for fun


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just built this really hot chick I know a badass pc. It looks pretty sick in the NZXT H2 white case. She doesn't do anything to crazy but wanted something that was fast and going to last.
> 3570k clocked to 4.4ghz 1.200v 68c max load Prime95 blend 4hrs
> Hyper 212 Evo
> asus z77 pro
> corsair TX550m
> corsair 8gigs 1600mhz xms3
> Nzxt H2 classic white
> Ocz Agility 3 120gig ssd
> WD 500gig Black storage
> Evga Gtx 550ti 1024mb
> 1x samsung dvd rw
> Win 7 pro 64bit
> 2x 24" led lcd's
> I think this will do for just about anyone looking for a nice system no matter what you do. She was going to go to bestbuy and spend OVER $2,000 for even less. This cost here $1,500 after tax including the 2 monitors. Can't really beat it. I added some UV lights inside for her to just for fun


Just the PC? Pic of really hot chick modelling with her new badass PC incoming?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hambone07si*
> 
> Just built this really hot chick I know a badass pc. It looks pretty sick in the NZXT H2 white case. She doesn't do anything to crazy but wanted something that was fast and going to last.
> 3570k clocked to 4.4ghz 1.200v 68c max load Prime95 blend 4hrs
> Hyper 212 Evo
> asus z77 pro
> corsair TX550m
> corsair 8gigs 1600mhz xms3
> Nzxt H2 classic white
> Ocz Agility 3 120gig ssd
> WD 500gig Black storage
> Evga Gtx 550ti 1024mb
> 1x samsung dvd rw
> Win 7 pro 64bit
> 2x 24" led lcd's
> I think this will do for just about anyone looking for a nice system no matter what you do. She was going to go to bestbuy and spend OVER $2,000 for even less. This cost here $1,500 after tax including the 2 monitors. Can't really beat it. I added some UV lights inside for her to just for fun


That's not the only "fun" you'll be having!









Overclocking it was fun too yeah?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btdvox*
> 
> Overclocked my i7-3770k this weekend. Using ASROCK Z77 Fatal!ty Pro, LLC @ Level 2.
> Getting to 4.4 is no problem, on my Water setup (Apogee XT Rev 2 + Swiftech MCR-X220 Drive/MCP-355 Combo), My temps were from 70-75 @ 1.196-ish.
> 4.5 GHZ needed considerably more voltage and CPU PLL to be at 1.88, vcore @ 1.24 (in windows) 80-85 degrees load
> 4.6 needed 1.27 vcore to be fully stable (12 hour prime, all 3 data sets). 83-88 degrees load
> 4.7 needed 1.32 vcore which in turn ran @ 90-95 degrees, it was stable for the 30 mins that I ran Prime but I decided to run 4.6 as my 24/7 for the cooler temps.
> 4.8 would crash in windows.


Your temps seem high for water cooling. I'm @ 4.6GHz 1.202v and I average 67.4c on air


----------



## jynsanity90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I believe it's got a max of 63x, well the i5 anyway. I don't know about the i7's (Seeing as they come with a higher stock multi) - Do they have a higher max multi? If so that's interesting..
> 4.6 @ an offset of -0.03? Noway you'd do that.. Feel free to swap my i5 which needs +0.120 for 4.6GHz
> You should be fine leaving the voltage on stock, then setting the multiplier to 42x, start with a multiplier of 40 however and run Intel Burn Test! See if that's stable, then go ahead and try a 42x multiplier.
> As for the temps, high temps are normal.. But what are you getting?
> Btw guys, do you think a NH-D14 is a good choice for an i5 3570k?


i am getting 40 - 42 then 50 with load...is that alright?...thank you for the reply


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jynsanity90*
> 
> i am getting 40 - 42 then 50 with load...is that alright?...thank you for the reply


What cooler and what voltage/speed? I can't really say much without knowing the cooler you're running!


----------



## Hambone07si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Just the PC? Pic of really hot chick modelling with her new badass PC incoming?


That could be done!! I'm installing it for her tonight, mite install something else again too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> That's not the only "fun" you'll be having!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocking it was fun too yeah?


Your dame right







. I'm always having fun. For overclocking, it's always fun til the BSOD


----------



## MoYu

Here are my results so far at 4.7Ghz, Vcore set to 3.3V, Vdrop to 1.288-1.296 under load. LLC set on medium. Max temps (74,78,78,82). Does this look alright? If this stays stable till tonight im thinking of lowering my Vcore so i might get lower temps.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoYu*
> 
> Here are my results so far at 4.7Ghz, Vcore set to 3.3V, Vdrop to 1.288-1.296 under load. LLC set on medium. Max temps (74,78,78,82). Does this look alright? If this stays stable till tonight im thinking of lowering my Vcore so i might get lower temps.


yikes...... 3.3 for 4.7 .... is this a 3570k ? I guess my chip must be golden im doing 4.6 @ 1.175. you sure you need that much?? maybe 4.7 is too high then try for a 4.6


----------



## Sn4k3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yikes...... 3.3 for 4.7 .... is this a 3570k ? I guess my chip must be golden im doing 4.6 @ 1.175. you sure you need that much?? maybe 4.7 is too high then try for a 4.6


LOL

I assume he wanted to say 1.33v, because there's no way possible for a cpu to run at 3.3v without getting killed instantly xD


----------



## HardwareDecoder

lmao I didn't even catch that, I saw 1.33 in my head too....


----------



## Xealot

I just got my 3570k and I was wondering if there is a preferred method to apply the TIM? Will a vertical line be just as good as any other method?


----------



## xNAPx

i used two drops close to the middle


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> I just got my 3570k and I was wondering if there is a preferred method to apply the TIM? Will a vertical line be just as good as any other method?


My preferred is an "X" if not lapped, and a thin layer over cpu and HS if lapped. I dont like the pea or line method because if you don't place the HS onto the cpu almost perfectly parallel, it's possible 1/3 of your cpu won't get TIM.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> I just got my 3570k and I was wondering if there is a preferred method to apply the TIM? Will a vertical line be just as good as any other method?


the dot method never has failed me. but seriously the amount is really the key. with two [almost] completely flat surfaces pressed together, the tim will spread itself and if you put it directly in the middle of the processor it will spread from there. this is right where the cores sit underneath the processors heat sink. use no more than a grain of cooked rice size, literally.

I wouldn't bother spreading it out yourself, there too much of a risk of an air bubble (even a super tiny one) getting trapped between the surfaces. Not that it doesn't work, but it takes practice.

not meaning to go against what your saying Iketh if I am, but more often than not the problem with tim is just using too much


----------



## Xealot

Got it, less is more.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xealot*
> 
> Got it, less is more.


----------



## CopperOC

After a few days of reading this entire thread, I convince myself to buy a i5 3570K. So far I like it, i've hit 4500mhz @ 1.25v stable for 6 hours of 27.7 p95 with core 1 hitting 62 for highest temp, rest of them averaging mid 50's. Damn good start I think.

Heres what i'm running right now
i5 3570K L204B145
Asus P8Z77-V LK
Zalman 9700 Heatsink (sooo sexy, and of 1600 posts, i didn't see a single person running this!! Kinda shocked)
Asus 6970 DirectCU II 2gbs gddr5
8gbs G.Skill 1600 (the tall red ones, borrowing from a friend...)
Heres the bad part - Win 7 32bit (only recognizes 3gbs usable ram @ 800mhz)
No SSD : /

In a couple weeks, i'll be ordering my Crucial m4 128GB SSD and Crucial Ballistix Elite 1866MHZ 16GB kit along with Win 7 64.

I feel like i'm doing pretty well with what i'm running, and after i get win 64, i'll try for higher seeming it will be less bottlenecked. SOOO stoked to see what it will do when the build is complete!!


----------



## king8654

the win 7 / ssd will make everything alot faster, unleash that 3570 of yours.







nothing better than super fast bootup and overall quickness


----------



## ChaosAD

May i join the club? Just recieved a Costa Rica 3770k. Hopefully my 670 will also be here till friday so i can play a little on weekend


----------



## Aparition

I have backed down my 3770k from 4.7 to 4.6.
Odd thing. After leaving the system off for 5 days it is now unstable. I was only running at 1.288v with offset but when I was doing an encode the system rebooted and I had a mess of errors.
Anyone else experience this?
Almost as if there is a warm-up period for the chip.
Retesting for 4.6 and I think I will just leave it there, the performance difference was minimal in my experience.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I have backed down my 3770k from 4.7 to 4.6.
> Odd thing. After leaving the system off for 5 days it is now unstable. I was only running at 1.288v with offset but when I was doing an encode the system rebooted and I had a mess of errors.
> Anyone else experience this?
> Almost as if there is a warm-up period for the chip.
> Retesting for 4.6 and I think I will just leave it there, the performance difference was minimal in my experience.


encoding/converting videos has become part of my stress testing recently







I find if my OC is unstable I get WHEA errors while encoding, so I encode first while keeping an eye on the error log, if I don't get any WHEA errors I then run prime







I've made the mistake of running prime for hours and then finding I have WHEA errors later and having to do it all again, I don't have the patience for that ;x


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I have backed down my 3770k from 4.7 to 4.6.
> Odd thing. After leaving the system off for 5 days it is now unstable. I was only running at 1.288v with offset but when I was doing an encode the system rebooted and I had a mess of errors.
> Anyone else experience this?
> Almost as if there is a warm-up period for the chip.
> Retesting for 4.6 and I think I will just leave it there, the performance difference was minimal in my experience.


Yes. I originally needed 1.272v to run my 3770k at 4.6, but that does not seem to cut it any more. I even switched from offset mode to manual mode to give myself more precise control over the voltages, and now it requires around 1.29 to be stable. Not fun.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> encoding/converting videos has become part of my stress testing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find if my OC is unstable I get WHEA errors while encoding, so I encode first while keeping an eye on the error log, if I don't get any WHEA errors I then run prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made the mistake of running prime for hours and then finding I have WHEA errors later and having to do it all again, I don't have the patience for that ;x


I test the same way.
Which is why I am confused why turning the system off for 5 days would make my OC unstable.
When I was testing my 4.7 OC the system was on for 2+ weeks, with resets here and there, but never off for long periods.
I had it encoding for a week straight at 4.7.
Then when I booted back up and jumped right into encoding a video the system crashed and I got errors. V-core not even close to cause degradation, temps were ~70-~78'c.


----------



## furyn9

My temp use to be around 58c while I'm gaming now I can see go to 62C ( only in one core) I'll gonna try to use a different thermal paste , right now I'm using artic silver 5 , anyone's has any better temp with a different thermal paste ?


----------



## Jesse D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> My temp use to be around 58c while I'm gaming now I can see go to 62C ( only in one core) I'll gonna try to use a different thermal paste , right now I'm using artic silver 5 , anyone's has any better temp with a different thermal paste ?


AS5 is very old man...

If looking for a top of the line easy to apply non conductive paste go for either Prolimatech PK-1 or Phobya HeGrease.

If you dont mind going a bit more difficult, using something conductive, but getting the best possible results go for Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra or the king of TIM Indigo Xtreme

I currently am using the PK-1, but have also used the Phobya and Indigo Xtreme in the past. You really cant go wrong with any of them.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> encoding/converting videos has become part of my stress testing recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find if my OC is unstable I get WHEA errors while encoding, so I encode first while keeping an eye on the error log, if I don't get any WHEA errors I then run prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made the mistake of running prime for hours and then finding I have WHEA errors later and having to do it all again, I don't have the patience for that ;x


That's a clever way to test CPU's stability. IBT is usually a quick way to test, but it runs hotter than prime.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> That's a clever way to test CPU's stability. IBT is usually a quick way to test, but it runs hotter than prime.


I use MeGUI which does a good job. I think Handbrake touches the AVX instruction set though so it is a little better.
I think I am finding a pattern though. If you watch CPU usage and it drops from 90+ to 50+ then that is the CPU correcting itself. That doesn't mean the program or your system will crash. Not completely possitive on that but I think it is a visual sign. Will know a bit more once I get my OC stable again.


----------



## benben84

Just got my 3770K stable at 4.5Ghz @ 1.245v in Prime, Aida64, and IBT along with the games I play. This was my goal and I'm happy with it. I did a lot of playing around with the Asus TurboV EVO software which is a great tool! However I felt that I was most comfortable the old school way of manual voltage and multiplier settings. Eventually I will play with the offset settings. Anyone see any issues?









http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m117/benben1984/The%20OG%20Darktrooper%20Build/OC4500success.png


----------



## Darth Oscar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benben84*
> 
> Just got my 3770K stable at 4.5Ghz @ 1.245v in Prime, Aida64, and IBT along with the games I play. This was my goal and I'm happy with it. I did a lot of playing around with the Asus TurboV EVO software which is a great tool! However I felt that I was most comfortable the old school way of manual voltage and multiplier settings. Eventually I will play with the offset settings. Anyone see any issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m117/benben1984/The%20OG%20Darktrooper%20Build/OC4500success.png


Only issue I see is you have every meter except cpu meter


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I use MeGUI which does a good job. I think Handbrake touches the AVX instruction set though so it is a little better.
> I think I am finding a pattern though. If you watch CPU usage and it drops from 90+ to 50+ then that is the CPU correcting itself. That doesn't mean the program or your system will crash. Not completely possitive on that but I think it is a visual sign. Will know a bit more once I get my OC stable again.


That would be neat if you could catch it like that, but unfortunately those drops in CPU usage are simply the decoder thread (single-threaded) falling behind and leaving encoding threads (the remaining available threads) with nothing to do.

Internal parity check errors and their subsequent corrections show up as 100% usage in task manager.


----------



## iSeries

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I use MeGUI which does a good job. I think Handbrake touches the AVX instruction set though so it is a little better.


If using x264 for encoding it doesn't matter what GUI is used but yes I find x264 encoding is an excellent way to test for stability (I did not get any whea errors with Prime but got a few when encoding, bumped up voltage a tiny amount and no more whea errors).


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> That would be neat if you could catch it like that, but unfortunately those drops in CPU usage are simply the decoder thread (single-threaded) falling behind and leaving encoding threads (the remaining available threads) with nothing to do.
> Internal parity check errors and their subsequent corrections show up as 100% usage in task manager.


shucks! thought I was on to something...


----------



## BodenM

My 3570K is pretty terribad, 1.18V for 4.1GHz, 1.17V makes BF3 crash, yet IBT, [email protected] and P95 are all stable at that voltage


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> My 3570K is pretty terribad, 1.18V for 4.1GHz, 1.17V makes BF3 crash, yet IBT, [email protected] and P95 are all stable at that voltage


I've heard this before about BF3. I run 4.1GHz with 1.13v (41x100)


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> My 3570K is pretty terribad, 1.18V for 4.1GHz, 1.17V makes BF3 crash, yet IBT, [email protected] and P95 are all stable at that voltage


Same, BF3 stresses it more then IBT...

I'm running 4.6GHz with + 0.120 in the bios.. 4.7 Requires a 46x multi and a 102mhz FSB or something with +0.180 which isn't worth it..
Considering that makes CPU-Z read at 1.5V!


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> My 3570K is pretty terribad, 1.18V for 4.1GHz, 1.17V makes BF3 crash, yet IBT, [email protected] and P95 are all stable at that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same, BF3 stresses it more then IBT...
> 
> I'm running 4.6GHz with + 0.120 in the bios.. 4.7 Requires a 46x multi and a 102mhz FSB or something with +0.180 which isn't worth it..
> Considering that makes CPU-Z read at 1.5V!
Click to expand...

Kinda ironic how a game stresses the CPU more than a program designed for stress testing CPUs.


----------



## Teiji

I've set RealTemp to run at startup to display core temperatures as little icons on the bottom right. Is it bad (for the cpu and system as a whole) to run RealTemp for as long as I'm using my pc (ie. is constant polling for temps bad?)?


----------



## samwiches

Of course not--it's a monitoring program that is meant to protect your computer. It _should_ always be running while overclocked.

I just wish auto shutdown would work.


----------



## Teiji

Thanks!

Can someone suggest a program/gadget/etc that I can set on my desktop or taskbar to constantly view vcore and core speed?


----------



## samwiches

Core Temp will show the relative temp in a bar style, like a meter, as well as displaying the number in the systray.

The problem with Core Temp is that it runs at low prioroty by default, and will hang under some load conditions. You have to figure out a good way for it to autorun with elevated priority.


----------



## benben84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone suggest a program/gadget/etc that I can set on my desktop or taskbar to constantly view vcore and core speed?


You have an Asus board, install Asus AI Suite and use their Monitoring, works great and shows temps and vcore.


----------



## Teiji

AI Suite 2 is totally buggy for me. The last time I installed it, it would freeze when my PC is on hard load. Not to mention, I don't think it's accurate like CPUZ. I prefer a lightweight (and/or portable) app/gadget.

I will give Core Temp gadget a try.


----------



## MasterRy88

Hey guys I was noticing something weird yesterday. (should have grabbed screen shots, im at work right now)

When running IBT I was getting a speed of about 60 Gflops when running IBT on standard with my 3570 OCed to 4.4GHz. Thats a little less than half of what everyone else is getting. I have all speedstepping and voltage/clock lowering things off. Any idea what could be causing my low speeds?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterRy88*
> 
> Hey guys I was noticing something weird yesterday. (should have grabbed screen shots, im at work right now)
> When running IBT I was getting a speed of about 60 Gflops when running IBT on standard with my 3570 OCed to 4.4GHz. Thats a little less than half of what everyone else is getting. I have all speedstepping and voltage/clock lowering things off. Any idea what could be causing my low speeds?


Make sure you install SP1.


----------



## MasterRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Make sure you install SP1.


wow will that really make that big of a difference, I wonder if SP1 installed already.... I know I have some more updates to do since this was a fresh install.


----------



## neveser

I've been ramping up my overclock bit by bit and I wondered if there was a way to stop that 1 core from being hotter than the rest.

I'm at 4.2 without touching vcore or anything (I'm not an experienced overclocker)

Here's a screenshot of the temps


That 1 warm core is the one that gets the hottest under load. IBT gets that core up to 75ºC with the rest in the 60s.

Using an H100 for cooling.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterRy88*
> 
> Hey guys I was noticing something weird yesterday. (should have grabbed screen shots, im at work right now)
> 
> When running IBT I was getting a speed of about 60 Gflops when running IBT on standard with my 3570 OCed to 4.4GHz. Thats a little less than half of what everyone else is getting. I have all speedstepping and voltage/clock lowering things off. Any idea what could be causing my low speeds?


You need Windows 7 SP1 (adds AVX) and you need the latest IBT that utilizes AVX as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> I've been ramping up my overclock bit by bit and I wondered if there was a way to stop that 1 core from being hotter than the rest.
> 
> I'm at 4.2 without touching vcore or anything (I'm not an experienced overclocker)
> 
> Here's a screenshot of the temps
> 
> 
> That 1 warm core is the one that gets the hottest under load. IBT gets that core up to 75ºC with the rest in the 60s.
> 
> Using an H100 for cooling.


Yea, temps are wonky on mine too. At full load in Prime95, my temps will read 74 85 80 80. I've had that Core 0 below 70 with the others at 80 before. I wish they all ran as cool as that Core 0.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neveser*
> 
> I've been ramping up my overclock bit by bit and I wondered if there was a way to stop that 1 core from being hotter than the rest.
> I'm at 4.2 without touching vcore or anything (I'm not an experienced overclocker)
> Here's a screenshot of the temps
> 
> That 1 warm core is the one that gets the hottest under load. IBT gets that core up to 75ºC with the rest in the 60s.
> 
> Using an H100 for cooling.


We all have 1 core like that


----------



## samwiches

Core 2 is always my hottest, and is always the first one to show an error in Prime.


----------



## neveser

I assumed that was the deal with the one warmer core. I noticed that the discussion of it died down so I figured one of 2 things happened...
Either a fix or acceptance.

I see acceptance it is.









Just went to 4.3 and IBT will get that core into the 80s.

I still have the voltage on the board set to auto (Asus P8Z77-V)

Guess its time to take control. I must admit, the BIOS seems a bit more complex than my P5Q SE Plus. Had my [email protected] with ease on that thing.


----------



## Benladesh

I just got a 3770k and an Asus p8z77-v Pro, here's the build thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263004/build-log-i7-3770k-680-xclio-wind-tunnel-blue-ice

i seem to have hit 4.5 GHz, 1 hour stable at 1.230 volts
I set the multiplier to 45.
I'm hitting 72 degree tops which seems to be better than the standard.

My question is how do in turn on the on-board graphics? I have my TV plugged into the motherboard but I don't know how to turn it on :/


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Kinda ironic how a game stresses the CPU more than a program designed for stress testing CPUs.


I know! LOL


----------



## MaFi0s0

EK supreme works with bare die








http://www.overclock.net/t/1244251/build-log-storage-monster-build/60#post_17385146


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> EK supreme works with bare die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1244251/build-log-storage-monster-build/60#post_17385146


It sure does


----------



## MaFi0s0

What did you use to clean the glue and how much did it lower temps compared to replacing TIM under the IHS?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> What did you use to clean the glue and how much did it lower temps compared to replacing TIM under the IHS?


I used 99% alcohol and my nails








I didn't test much with IHS on, but from one run I did it's about 8C cooler without it.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> What did you use to clean the glue and how much did it lower temps compared to replacing TIM under the IHS?
> 
> 
> 
> I used 99% alcohol and my nails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't test much with IHS on, but from one run I did it's about 8C cooler without it.
Click to expand...

4.9 with those temps? push the 5.0 damnit.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Yea I am shooting for 5.0 minimum.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

now I want to de-lid mine...... question: im using a hyper 212 evo will it still contact the chip to cool it, doesn't it need the extra metal part to clear the socket holder im confused...


----------



## .theMetal

got it stable at 4.5 with 1.23 volts. passed prime for 10 hours.



those are the max temps but it was hovering in the upper 60's when I came back to it this morning, I'm pretty happy


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> got it stable at 4.5 with 1.23 volts. passed prime for 10 hours.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/900632/width/600/height/338/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those are the max temps but it was hovering in the upper 60's when I came back to it this morning, I'm pretty happy


Is this 45x100?


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> now I want to de-lid mine...... question: im using a hyper 212 evo will it still contact the chip to cool it, doesn't it need the extra metal part to clear the socket holder im confused...


Yes you need to remove the cpu bracket if you want to install a cooler on a naked dye. I think you might be able to use 212 with some washers.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Is this 45x100?


yup, I also have cpu load line at level 1 and pll at 1.799

edit: also an extra 0.004 volts added during load, I think or it might be 0.008?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Is this 45x100?
> 
> 
> 
> yup, I also have cpu load line at level 1 and pll at 1.799
> 
> edit: also an extra 0.004 volts added during load, I think or it might be 0.008?
Click to expand...

hmmm, tried that. BOS here


----------



## .theMetal

yea I actually tired 4.6 with these settings and it froze at the splash screen, maybe try yours at 4.4 and see what happens


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea I actually tired 4.6 with these settings and it froze at the splash screen, maybe try yours at 4.4 and see what happens


The only changes I made were

41 to 45

CPU Volt from auto to 1.23

Kept memory at 1.5V from XMP mode running at 1600MHz

Check sig rig for equipment.

Anything else I need to know or maybe you see I'm missing?

Note: Before this, I did nothing but set the memory to XMP mode (jumping from 1330 to mems stock of 1600)and it gave me the 4.1GHz. I touched nothing else.


----------



## .theMetal

no I think thats it, I have the igpu disabled as well.

punceh, a member here gave me this which helped considerably:

bios.zip 2620k .zip file


see what happens with those settings.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> no I think thats it, I have the igpu disabled as well.
> 
> punceh, a member here gave me this which helped considerably:
> 
> bios.zip 2620k .zip file
> 
> 
> see what happens with those settings.


hmm, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McDown*
> 
> It sure does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I just got done doing mine, I've been putting it off after I wussed out on my first attempt but after seeing your post earlier and some extreme boredum I did it









first boot I panicked, did't post, stuck on CPU LED







So I stripped it all back down and reapllied the paste under the IHS a little thicker, well a lot thicker then my first attempt and it's just started up fine







Currently running stock since I didn't want to fry the thing incase I'd messed up the paste ;x gonna reboot and reapply my OC now and check temps out, hopefully they are fine because I just used the last of my TIM D;





EDIT: temps seem nice so far, below 60c in LinX at 1.2v but now I've gotta figure out why I can only boot with one stick of ram now







I didn't even touch the ram!


----------



## homestyle

uh oh. the imc is on the chip.

back in 1366 days, there were reports where the mobo pins and cpu pads didn't make good contact and only 1 stick of ram was detected.

since you probably took out the socket plate, make sure the cooler is making good pressure. you want the pins to make good contact with the cpu pads.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea







I was all set to de-lid mine then I realized my 212 evo isn't gonna make contact w/ the cpu chip if the IHS isn't on it. so it's a no go


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *homestyle*
> 
> uh oh. the imc is on the chip.
> back in 1366 days, there were reports where the mobo pins and cpu pads didn't make good contact and only 1 stick of ram was detected.
> since you probably took out the socket plate, make sure the cooler is making good pressure. you want the pins to make good contact with the cpu pads.


I've screwed up something









tried both sticks of ram seprately, both work fine, but can't post with two sticks in any combination of slots. getting good conatct pressure too as I'm still usingthe IHS..







I have a feeling I have bent pins, no TIM left to remount/check right now too. Bah. Temps are good though







What sucks is I just upgraded to 8gb of RAM, now I'm stuck with 4gb again. Atleast it's still running I guess ;x


----------



## HardwareDecoder

did you have to take the socket part off to make yours fit? and that sucks dude







i feel bad when peoples stuff breaks especially a 230$ part hope nothing is bent and you get it resolved.

this is why I'm scared to do mine


----------



## GeforceGTS

Na I didn't have to remove the socket since I wasn't doing direct die but yeah sucks to be me, I've gone through the laughing at myself stage and now I'm at the rage stage









I just found a tiny bit of TIM and remounted everything again, still the same







No post, just sits there with the RAM led lit up :l Seems to run perfect with one stick, I'm thinking it's the board.. Kinda wish it was the CPU since it's a terrible clocker. When I checked the socket it actually looks like there is a whole damn pin missing, hard to see though in this bad light and without magnifying glass... I'm sure it's always been like that though and when I removed/replaced the CPU I was careful as usual and nothing out of the ordinary happened :l

Heh, Hitting 55c max in prime small FFT now too, that's with a bad tim job since I barely had any.. Dropped almost 10c but lost 4gb


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Na I didn't have to remove the socket since I wasn't doing direct die but yeah sucks to be me, I've gone through the laughing at myself stage and now I'm at the rage stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a tiny bit of TIM and remounted everything again, still the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No post, just sits there with the RAM led lit up :l Seems to run perfect with one stick, I'm thinking it's the board.. Kinda wish it was the CPU since it's a terrible clocker. When I checked the socket it actually looks like there is a whole damn pin missing, hard to see though in this bad light and without magnifying glass... I'm sure it's always been like that though and when I removed/replaced the CPU I was careful as usual and nothing out of the ordinary happened :l
> Heh, Hitting 55c max in prime small FFT now too, that's with a bad tim job since I barely had any.. Dropped almost 10c but lost 4gb


The missing ram has to do with the socket. Overpressure and unpressure of the heatsink can make this happen. Also make sure your heatsink is not misaligned. Bent pins in the socket also cause missing ram to be detected.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so is the best move to de-lid and re-apply better thermal paste and then use epoxy to re-apply the IHS or...?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The missing ram has to do with the socket. Overpressure and unpressure of the heatsink can make this happen. Also make sure your heatsink is not misaligned. Bent pins in the socket also cause missing ram to be detected.


Yeah I've tried remounting several times with different amounts of TIM and pressure, nothing helps. after looking at some pics of P8P67 sockets I'm pretty certain I have a severly bent pin, if not missing completely







When I get some new TIM I'll attempt to straighten it if I can actually see it, if not then I guess i have an excuse to upgrade to Z77


----------



## zpaf

Minimum voltage for my Ivy.



















All other bios settings at defaults.


----------



## malikq86

Anyone know the highest stable OC on stock everything? Can I push it to 4.0 or 4.2 without changing anything?


----------



## blizzard182cold

Should be able to get away with changing the multi to 42 and leaving all else auto
just watch your temps and do so at own risk there is an auto clock feature in the bios for the ASRock boards use that to go to 4.2Ez


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so is the best move to de-lid and re-apply better thermal paste and then use epoxy to re-apply the IHS or...?


You dont need epoxy to put the IHS back on.

Best move is to use a bare die followed by replacing the TIM and just letting the socket hold the IHS in place.

GC extreme is the best non conductive TIM I think.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so is it unsafe to just use arctic silver 5, I have seen some people doing that and getting like 8-10c better temps. I'm bout ready to crack this thing open. once it's de-lidded I can order some liquid pro or whatever it is thats sposed to be the best.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so is it unsafe to just use arctic silver 5, I have seen some people doing that and getting like 8-10c better temps. I'm bout ready to crack this thing open. once it's de-lidded I can order some liquid pro or whatever it is thats sposed to be the best.


I used AS5, it's all I had left laying around that hadn't gone off. Did the job fine until I get something better.


----------



## MaFi0s0

You are suppose to use a non conductive on the die but a conductive one should be okay, the idea is that if it runs in to the socket it wont matter. I am not sure on the reasoning of this cause it can happen whether you use the IHS or not, and infact Indigo Xtreme is known to run around the socket and its conductive and I havent heard of any problems.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

how much better temps did you get / how did you apply it to the die?? i've been seeing the finger method w/ a plastic bag works good. or maybe just the dot in the middle method?

and yea im not going to use anywhere near enough for it to run into the socket... my temps are like 86c full load IBT 4.6 @ 1.185 right now I want them lower....


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> how much better temps did you get / how did you apply it to the die?? i've been seeing the finger method w/ a plastic bag works good. or maybe just the dot in the middle method?
> and yea im not going to use anywhere near enough for it to run into the socket... my temps are like 86c full load IBT 4.6 @ 1.185 right now I want them lower....


well, honestly the best method to lower your temps would be to invest in better cooling. I have nothing against the 212 its legendary for its price/performance ratio. but it just has trouble keeping up with the heat ivy puts out at those clock speeds.

your best bet is to get the highest end air cooling (noctua d-14, phanteks, or silver arrow) or maybe an h100, if you don't mind a bit more air noise. or go balls to the wall with water cooling.

trust me I'm not trying to discourage you from splitting your processor in half, but actually yes I am lol. it will take a year or two for me to get that brave personally.









if you do, I wish you luck.







I'm definitely not against voiding warranties, just afraid of not having a computer.

just for reference, my phantek keeps my processor running in the mid to high 70's clocked at 4.5 with prime.

edit: dig the avatar, I'm one of those people obsessed with futurama.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

IDK what i want to do anymore I got everything all setup razor knife rubbing alcohol a foam mat for the cpu to sit on and then I pussed out sort of and i've just been sitting here on my laptop since i've had my rig unplugged to cool down for awhile. I really didn't want to spend another 100 on this pc guess I should have gotten the h100 in the first place. If the TIM under the IHS is so bad though whats the point of getting a better top end cooling solution? I guess i'll just be happy @ 86c max with a working computer. Good advice I guess if the cpu gets too hot and dies within 3 years I have a warranty so whats the point of cracking it in half for maybe a 10c drop in temps and maybe having no computer. +1 rep


----------



## .theMetal

just keep in mind, the "holy crap don't let your processor get this hot temp" is 105c. you are far, far away from that. I would personally never let my proc hit 90. that is my max max. I would honestly get it nice and cool and stable at around 4.4 and let it do its thing, it will easily keep up with the 670 and stay reasonable cool, but seriously I wouldn't fear the mid 80's like you are running.

and I know the 100 buck for a cooler is steep. I got a good college graduate bonus, so I went all out on the proc and cooling. it runs so quiet I cant even here it. I had a h50 with two yate loon high speed fans, and I though that was not too loud. now, its literally in-audible I actually couldn't believe how quiet it is.

just stick with what you got, cause its beastly. then in the future save up some money upgrade your cooling.







seriously this proc at 4.4 ish is like a sandy at 4.7 and there is more processor power there than you could ever for gaming.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea I was thinking about dialing down to 4.4 you are like reading my mind here. I wonder how low I could get the voltage/temps to for a 4.4 I dont really need 4.6 anyway. I could just lower to a 4.4 oc and get temps down a little more then just save every penny for IB-E or something later on.


----------



## .theMetal

give it a shot and see how it runs , it will even do decently if your into benchmarking. but honestly, your set in gaming.

I just posted this a few pages back, but just set everything at these settings, except for the core speed. put that at 44. then lower/raise where needed. this will give you a starting point, it helped me.

bios.zip 2620k .zip file


for me these exact settings (except I set the core speed at 4.5), were prime stable for 10 hours. I actually got a freeze with diablo 3 so I bumped the voltage up to 1.235. but its been amazing since then.

edit: this is an asrock Z77 extreme4, I'm assuming thats the same board you have


----------



## MaFi0s0

Line method. I noticed 10c lower load temps just by replacing the TIM and still using the IHS at 1.28v with the stock heatsink.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

are those settings on an extreme 4?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> are those settings on an extreme 4?


yup sorry I edited my last post.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Line method. I noticed 10c lower load temps just by replacing the TIM and still using the IHS at 1.28v with the stock heatsink.


thanks for the info so you just put a thin line across the die? I think i'm gonna hold off for awhile atleast if I do it at all


----------



## HardwareDecoder

and yes that is the same board I have and it's an awesome board if I do say so my self.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> and yes that is the same board I have and it's an awesome board if I do say so my self.


definitely agree, I couldn't be happier with the money I spent on it. every single feature I could want at an affordable price tag and super overclockable. +1 for Asrock with this board.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea you probably are aware but they released a couple more bios updates (all the way up to 1.60 now) just recently. last one was on the 23rd. I'm gonna see how low volts I can get 4.4 to boot and then prime it.


----------



## .theMetal

I know I keep a watch on the thread. I have thought of tinkering with the bios, but its just running so good now its hard for me to change things up.

when someone says "my clock speeds have gone up, and my temps have gone down" then I will consider messing with it lol.

edit: I think i'm chillin with 1.3 or 1.4? not sure, very low though.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea if it aint broke don't fix it I guess. If this one works out for me I will stick w/ 1.60 I think. just booted in to windows @ 4.4 / 1.100 vcore doubt it's stable though... I do see in the notes that some of the updates are for fixes to stuff you might actually be interested in like LLC calibration during OC or something but if urs is working perfectly already then yea stick with it i'd say.

and is there is a thread on here for extreme 4? I never saw it lol


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea you probably are aware but they released a couple more bios updates (all the way up to 1.60 now) just recently. last one was on the 23rd. I'm gonna see how low volts I can get 4.4 to boot and then prime it.


1.6 version isn't available for Extreme6 for some reason. What is the difference between Extreme4 and Extreme6?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I have no idea what the difference is.


----------



## .theMetal

I may take a look into it. but your definitely right about the ain't broke, don't fix it. I live in Jeep land, and our motto is "if it ain't broke, fix it 'till it is" lol. but I probably will let it hang out where it is for the summer. and crank it up when the cool weather hits.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im not good @ the if it aint broke don't fix it. my wife was laying on the couch and when she found out what I was doing going up and down the stairs getting stuff ready to de-lid she was right there with you telling me not to (after I explained what de-lidding meant and why I was gonna do it) LOL!!!

so I just ran IBT @ 4.4 / 1.100 and it passed no whea errors my temps were 73c max. THAT I CAN LIVE WITH!







now who knows if this is stable till I run prime for 12 hours ( i know people recommend 17+ but I can just put it to test each FFT for 10 mins right? anyway if its stable for 12+ hours then thats good enough for me. so from 1.100 to 1.185 is a 13c increase it appears.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im not good @ the if it aint broke don't fix it. my wife was laying on the couch and when she found out what I was doing going up and down the stairs getting stuff ready to de-lid she was right there with you telling me not to (after I explained what de-lidding meant and why I was gonna do it) LOL!!!
> so I just ran IBT @ 4.4 / 1.100 and it passed no whea errors my temps were 73c max. THAT I CAN LIVE WITH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now who knows if this is stable till I run prime for 12 hours ( i know people recommend 17+ but I can just put it to test each FFT for 10 mins right? anyway if its stable for 12+ hours then thats good enough for me. so from 1.100 to 1.185 is a 13c increase it appears.


that is actually extremely acceptable , especially with the mid end air cooling. I'm digging it.









test prime for a while and see where your temps are, I bet they are even better.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea prime is awesome doing some small FFTS real quick getting 59 on lowest core 67 on highest so Im not even cracking 70 so far on prime. awesome I don't really care if I get a 1.2ghz oc i'm fine with 1ghz w/ much better temps / lower volts and not having to de-lid I'll probably de-lid in a few years or something.


----------



## .theMetal

exactly I agree, I will chop this freakin processor in half in a year or so. no if and's or but's. but right now its perfect


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so it just seems like it takes ALOT of voltage to get from 4.4 to 4.6 for me atleast especially since i'm not sure I was completely stable on 4.6, i'm hoping this voltage is stable or I won't have to go up too much from here for 4.4 I am truly diggin it right now. Thanks ALOT for the advice man. I am curious as heck to know how much difference de-lidding would make for me. the only thing I think I might do is get some of that liquid pro thermal paste for the heatsink side since everyone says how awesome it is ya know?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Speaking of LLC, what do you guys use?
I'm using the second highest.. I read that somewhere that it helped, it does make 4.5GHz read at 1.35v in CPU-Z though.. (Set to +0.65) where as + 0.150 makes it read 1.5v?!

That being said the "1.5v" run didn't pass 90c.. That was at 4.9GHz on a Hyper 212+

Should i turn LLC down a bit?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so it just seems like it takes ALOT of voltage to get from 4.4 to 4.6 for me atleast especially since i'm not sure I was completely stable on 4.6, i'm hoping this voltage is stable or I won't have to go up too much from here for 4.4 I am truly diggin it right now. Thanks ALOT for the advice man. I am curious as heck to know how much difference de-lidding would make for me. the only thing I think I might do is get some of that liquid pro thermal paste for the heatsink side since everyone says how awesome it is ya know?


Try 4.5GHz, mine does the same. What sort of voltage are you speaking of though for "a lot more"?
Mines been at 4.6GHz stable with an offset of +0.120 but it heats up alot, i'll probably run it at 4.7-4.8 once i get my NH-D14


----------



## HardwareDecoder

holy crap matt-matt how do you manage to run @ 1.5v on a 212 and not hit 90c when I was getting almost 90c on less than 1.2v ......... I just don't get that and no I don't have a bad TIM app or a crappy HS positioning

I am using all the settings from that bios the metal posted except im using LLC level 2 instead of 1 since iketh and opt33 explained to me why and it did drop my temps by 5c earlier when I switched to it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so it just seems like it takes ALOT of voltage to get from 4.4 to 4.6 for me atleast especially since i'm not sure I was completely stable on 4.6, i'm hoping this voltage is stable or I won't have to go up too much from here for 4.4 I am truly diggin it right now. Thanks ALOT for the advice man. I am curious as heck to know how much difference de-lidding would make for me. the only thing I think I might do is get some of that liquid pro thermal paste for the heatsink side since everyone says how awesome it is ya know?


I know for sure. I think it is just the chip we each personally own. Its different for everyone. I couldn't even get past the bios splash screen with these settings at 4.6 but with 4.5 it passed a 10 hour prime test lol.

and I agree, if there was a 10c drop in temps for sure guaranteed with delidding, I would be all over it. but I have to see what lapping and adding a third 140mm fan to my heat sink does first.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I strapped a 120mm fan for pull to the other side of my 212 evo w/ zip ties ( went through the top 2 holes on the clip on fan that came w/ the 212 and it actually worked out great IDK if it made ANY DIFFERENCE in my temps though lol.

and matt-matt I had to go to 1.185 on 4.6 to not get whea errors right away when doing IBT so far im running 4.4 @ 1.100 with no whea errors so thats a huge leap in voltage and temps I think just to get 200 more measly mhz out of an already beastly proc.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Pics etc on my delidding here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1256686/another-ivy-bridge-die-tim-removal


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> holy crap matt-matt how do you manage to run @ 1.5v on a 212 and not hit 90c when I was getting almost 90c on less than 1.2v ......... I just don't get that and no I don't have a bad TIM app or a crappy HS positioning
> I am using all the settings from that bios the metal posted except im using LLC level 2 instead of 1 since iketh and opt33 explained to me why and it did drop my temps by 5c earlier when I switched to it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I strapped a 120mm fan for pull to the other side of my 212 evo w/ zip ties ( went through the top 2 holes on the clip on fan that came w/ the 212 and it actually worked out great IDK if it made ANY DIFFERENCE in my temps though lol.
> and matt-matt I had to go to 1.185 on 4.6 to not get whea errors right away when doing IBT so far im running 4.4 @ 1.100 with no whea errors so thats a huge leap in voltage and temps I think just to get 200 more measly mhz out of an already beastly proc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I strapped a 120mm fan for pull to the other side of my 212 evo w/ zip ties ( went through the top 2 holes on the clip on fan that came w/ the 212 and it actually worked out great IDK if it made ANY DIFFERENCE in my temps though lol.
> and matt-matt I had to go to 1.185 on 4.6 to not get whea errors right away when doing IBT so far im running 4.4 @ 1.100 with no whea errors so thats a huge leap in voltage and temps I think just to get 200 more measly mhz out of an already beastly proc.


I used to be like "Just push it more" but now that i'm actually seeing the intense amounts of voltage just for an extra 200mhz (and the heat) I can now say that I understand why people run their machines at 4.5GHz 24/7 as opposed to 4.7GHz 24/7.

For a Sandy 4.9GHz-5.1GHz 24/7 is do-able, a Ivy however.. No, the best an Ivy can do is along the lines of 4.8GHz 24/7

My VID is 1.185.. At 3.4GHz. I take it that I've got a bad chip?
It can get to 4.3 at stock voltage though, it hasn't been tested much though, yeah CPU-Z was telling me it was pumping 1.5v and i was like "WHAT THE F" so i shutdown my PC..
I checked temps first though, I think it peaked at 91c.

My TIM application is rather bad, It was a temp rush job.. I had homework to do that night and I needed to get it up and running. As I said i'm swapping over to a NH-D14 in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## MaFi0s0

LN2 guys are saying Ivy bridge is a lot more resilient than Sandy, they arnt getting any degredation benching 1.9v so I got no problem running 1.5 daily.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I have heard either use the X method or I recommend just putting a small blob in the middle of the cpu chip and letting the HS pressure/heat do it's job if ur TIM job is bad and you know it fix that shizzz . what is stock voltage anyway isn't it 1.065 v? if i'm stable at this voltage i'll obviously try to start lowering it 1 step at a time. and I think LN2 is that liquid nitrogen? is insanity just to cool a PC but I guess i'm not extreme enough lol.


----------



## blizzard182cold

I`d like to find someone with my board +cpu to get bios settings from


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> I`d like to find someone with my board +cpu to get bios settings from


We wouldn't mind helping you out, except your sig rig doesn't list a motherboard. Just says Z77 performance.


----------



## BradleyW

4.5Ghz Easy!
LLC High
Offset Voltage used.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Each time I clean my CPU I notice more and more scratches on the die.

btw any1 know how easy these things crack? I got a bit rough with the waterblock while installing some Tygon 2001.


----------



## samwiches

The TIM itself can scratch the die, not to mention your block or heatsink base.

You may lose a corner or two also, but the chip can perform unaffected that way.

Remember, the die is basically glass.


----------



## Futzy

Got my 3570k to 4.4ghz at 1.19v, staying around 70 or less under load. Tested 6 hours of prime95 earlier this morning.
I'm stopping here, not too concerned about pushing it further.


----------



## Orc Warlord

thank god 1.19 i was like 1.9!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> 
> Got my 3570k to 4.4ghz at 1.19v, staying around 70 or less under load. Tested 6 hours of prime95 earlier this morning.
> I'm stopping here, not too concerned about pushing it further.


looks good


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you can't do 4.4 @ say around 1.100 ? thats what I am at after some good advice from .theMetal yesterday and I primed 12 hours stable no whea errors. did you try a lower voltage first or just went with 1.19 ?


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> you can't do 4.4 @ say around 1.100 ? thats what I am at after some good advice from .theMetal yesterday and I primed 12 hours stable no whea errors. did you try a lower voltage first or just went with 1.19 ?


I just stopped there because temps were alright and voltage was a lot lower than auto; would there be any benefits of doing another round of testing down to 1.1?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> I just stopped there because temps were alright and voltage was a lot lower than auto; would there be any benefits of doing another round of testing down to 1.1?


lower volts = lower temps.

also your temps do look pretty good already but yea I think you can do 4.4 with less voltage for sure.


----------



## Futzy

Simply set it to 1.18 and it's not even reaching 70 anymore. What load line calibration should I have set? Currently at Ultra High.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I believe level 2, thats what has been recommended to me it keeps your cpu core slightly lower under load I believe on mine its level 1 4 idk about ur bios with ultra high. I bet you can do alot better than 1.8 also unless ur chip is power hungry I seem to be stable @ 1.1


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Simply set it to 1.18 and it's not even reaching 70 anymore. What load line calibration should I have set? Currently at Ultra High.


It depends on how much Vdroop you want. I have mine set to ultra high as well, because I don't want my Vcore to drop that much under load. I would say use high or ultra high, but not extreme, because that actually overshoots your voltage.


----------



## Futzy

Set LLC to high. 1.1v didn't pass IBT. Backed it up to 1.3v, passed IBT at a max of 74c; Prime95 has been going in the low 60c range for a while now


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Set LLC to high. 1.1v didn't pass IBT. Backed it up to 1.3v, passed IBT at a max of 74c; Prime95 has been going in the low 60c range for a while now


huh? you went from 1.1 to 1.3? thats more than you had before or do you mean 1.130 ?


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> huh? you went from 1.1 to 1.3? thats more than you had before or do you mean 1.130 ?


Yeah, second time I've forgotten the .1 in here :/

1.13 crashed after a while in p95, backed it up to 1.14 and put LLC back to Ultra High


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea thats what u wanna do, when it fails you just go 1 step at a time till it doesn't prime 12 hours+ is usually good enough. are you checking for WHEA errors in event viewer?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> are you checking for WHEA errors in event viewer?


that bit is critical, and possibly new?, and very odd, prime - fine, ibt - fine, bf3 - fine (nearly), total war - a mess wheaing all over the place.don't just rely on prime, or get prime stable and give it another 0.005V to be sure, those extra 0.005's always stopped whea for me.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I saw somewhere that bit is new? that ivy is first to report processor parity errors but I could be totally wrong. Just pretty sure I saw it on here somewhere


----------



## Futzy

Where would that be located in the event viewer, and what exactly should I be looking for with them?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

setup options for filtering your logs for warnings/critical/events I even have mine set to alert me with a pop up box when one happens and SIGH I just got one a second ago while launching a game I ran prime 12 hours last night and didn't get any so I guess I need a bit more vcore


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Yeah, second time I've forgotten the .1 in here :/
> 1.13 crashed after a while in p95, backed it up to 1.14 and put LLC back to Ultra High


why are you adjusting volts and LLC at the same time? that's the same as adjusting your volts twice...

with that low of an overclock, no need to go over 3/5 LLC


----------



## Futzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> why are you adjusting volts and LLC at the same time? that's the same as adjusting your volts twice...
> with that low of an overclock, no need to go over 3/5 LLC


Voltage was sitting well below where I set it when it was on high, and then I increased it just to be safe.


----------



## malikq86

Hey Guys,

Can you tell me if I am doing something wrong?? I feel like my temps are too high for 4.4ghz, even though voltage is low...

*Bios vCore*: 1.040V
*CPU-Z Core voltage at full load:* 1.160V
*Ratio*: x44
*LLC:* Level 4
*Offset:* -0.015

I am trying to get the lowest voltage possible (lowest temps) with 4.4ghz...so far I think this is the best I can do...

Been running Prime95 for 3 hours...so far soo good..temps on cores are usually about 70C on full load...however, max temp is: 76C - 79C - *82C* - 72C

I feel like my Corsair A70 should be cooling better....

I know a lot of people use LLC at Level 2 or 3...but Level 4 should keep voltage lower...and if it works...shouldn't I be using it? Offset at -0.015 is the lowest I can do so far as well... anything lower is Error or BSOD.

*What you guys think??* Am I doing something wrong...I haven't oc'ed in 5 years...any advice would be appreciated. *Let me know if you think any of my settings or results look wacky.*

FYI - Running custom blend test...using 5 minute intervals for small FFT and 93% of RAM.


----------



## samwiches

I know the A70 is supposed to be decent, but hardly anybody has one so it will be hard to say if that's too hot.

You should post your ambient temp and reseat the cooler. You might also find improvement by mounting it to point downward, since those heatpipes will be making more contact with the IB die.

(Well not _contact_ exactly since it's under the IHS, but length of the die is oriented up/down under there.)


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I know the A70 is supposed to be decent, but hardly anybody has one so it will be hard to say if that's too hot.
> You should post your ambient temp and reseat the cooler. You might also find improvement by mounting it to point downward, since those heatpipes will be making more contact with the IB die.
> (Well not _contact_ exactly since it's under the IHS, but length of the die is oriented up/down under there.)


hmmm...mounting it up and down ....hmm...only problem with that is my airflow goes from front to back in my case....pipes might be more lined up with die...but airflow would take a hit...let me see if i can google this... thanks for the idea though.


----------



## bgineng

You may have just gotten unlucky with the TIM inside your chip. If reseating your cooler doesn't get you lower temps, then there may not be much you can do. Ivy bridge is a real lottery because intel switched to TIM. It's inconsistent.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You may have just gotten unlucky with the TIM inside your chip. If reseating your cooler doesn't get you lower temps, then there may not be much you can do. Ivy bridge is a real lottery because intel switched to TIM. It's inconsistent.


yeah that's what i hear...pretty lame.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> why are you adjusting volts and LLC at the same time? that's the same as adjusting your volts twice...
> with that low of an overclock, no need to go over 3/5 LLC


so for a 4.4 ghz OC level 3 is better than 2? if so why?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You may have just gotten unlucky with the TIM inside your chip. If reseating your cooler doesn't get you lower temps, then there may not be much you can do. Ivy bridge is a real lottery because intel switched to TIM. It's inconsistent.


Makes me want to consider getting some of my own tim and de-lidding that sucker!
Because the way i see it, once it's been installed once and working fine at stock settings.. Nothing can go wrong really?

I'll probably get my NH-D14 and see what happens, then wait it out for a while to see what happens (Who knows, there might be a recall?)

Now that I understand how to overclock this thing more, and how LLC works etc. I'll take another attempt once i get my 16GB ram + NH-D14


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> Can you tell me if I am doing something wrong?? I feel like my temps are too high for 4.4ghz, even though voltage is low...
> *Bios vCore*: 1.040V
> *CPU-Z Core voltage at full load:* 1.160V
> *Ratio*: x44
> *LLC:* Level 4
> *Offset:* -0.015


Yeah, gonna be hard to know with that cooler. Haven't seen many using it. But I am very impressed that your chip will run that well with 1.160v It took me 1.270 roughly, manual, to get 4400. I switched to offset and now i'm at 1.304 cpuz 4.5ghz. I max out around 74° . I would be happy with your setup. Slap a proven cooler on there, and see what it can really do over 1.3v!


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> Yeah, gonna be hard to know with that cooler. Haven't seen many using it. But I am very impressed that your chip will run that well with 1.160v It took me 1.270 roughly, manual, to get 4400. I switched to offset and now i'm at 1.304 cpuz 4.5ghz. I max out around 74° . I would be happy with your setup. Slap a proven cooler on there, and see what it can really do over 1.3v!


Yeah thanks. I'm pretty happy with the low voltage...its actually very low for 4.4ghz imo.....but my feeling it that the intel TIM in the CPU is f-ed up. Corsair A70 is pretty darn good cooler (from what I know)....it should be doing better temp-wise...unless I messed up TIM application....maybe when I get time ill redo the heatsink.

lol..my problem is low voltage = high temps....damnit!!

FYI: I am using MX-4 thermal paste...I don't think it has a cure time....

UPDATE: Passed 4.5 hours on Prime95 so far....


----------



## samwiches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *samwiches*
> 
> I know the A70 is supposed to be decent, but hardly anybody has one so it will be hard to say if that's too hot.
> You should post your ambient temp and reseat the cooler. You might also find improvement by mounting it to point downward, since those heatpipes will be making more contact with the IB die.
> (Well not _contact_ exactly since it's under the IHS, but length of the die is oriented up/down under there.)
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm...mounting it up and down ....hmm...only problem with that is my airflow goes from front to back....pipes might be more lined up with die...but airflow would take a hit...let me see if i can google this... thanks for the idea though.
Click to expand...

Airflow will be fine. Or if you want more ideas I have two case flow diagrams for up/down coolers in my profile.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> Yeah, gonna be hard to know with that cooler. Haven't seen many using it. But I am very impressed that your chip will run that well with 1.160v It took me 1.270 roughly, manual, to get 4400. I switched to offset and now i'm at 1.304 cpuz 4.5ghz. I max out around 74° . I would be happy with your setup. Slap a proven cooler on there, and see what it can really do over 1.3v!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thanks. I'm pretty happy with the low voltage...its actually very low for 4.4ghz imo.....but my feeling it that the intel TIM in the CPU is f-ed up. Corsair A70 is pretty darn good cooler (from what I know)....it should be doing better temp-wise...unless I messed up TIM application....maybe when I get time ill redo the heatsink.
> 
> lol..my problem is low voltage = high temps....damnit!!
> 
> FYI: I am using MX-4 thermal paste...I don't think it has a cure time....
> 
> UPDATE: Passed 4.5 hours on Prime95 so far....
Click to expand...

The cooler doesn't necessarily matter. While you can't have an absolute crap cooler (stock for example), anything average and above will fair fine until you start pushing some major clocks. The issue isn't how much heat the processor puts out (which isn't a lot) but how hot it runs on a very small spot. Small die (takes up very little space) with high temperatures. I'm running mine on water and 4.7GHz puts me mid 80s for temperatures. Same water cooling setup, different batch of the same chip only allows 4.6GHz with high 80s temperatures.

My chip: 4.7GHz @ 85C.
Murlocke's chip: 4.6GHz at 85C (or so, can't remember).

Silicon lottery, friends. Silicon lottery.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Where would that be located in the event viewer, and what exactly should I be looking for with them?


eventviewer - windows logs - system, whea in one of the latter columns.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Silicon lottery, friends. Silicon lottery.


QFT.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *13thmonkey*
> 
> eventviewer - windows logs - system, whea in one of the latter columns.


Default is under - Warnings


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My chip: 4.7GHz @ 85C.
> Murlocke's chip: 4.6GHz at 85C (or so, can't remember).
> Silicon lottery, friends. Silicon lottery.


Are those max load temps or normal load usage temps? If normal load usage...thats pretty in-line with mine..since my max load temp is low 80s on prime95. If those are max load temps...damn my cpu gets hot for 4.4.


----------



## Futzy

Left prime up for 12 hours overnight. 4.4ghz at 1.14v, max temp reported by realtemp was 71c, no WHEA errors


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Left prime up for 12 hours overnight. 4.4ghz at 1.14v, max temp reported by realtemp was 71c, no WHEA errors


what load line you using? any offset?

that is what i wish my max temp was...mine seem about 10C hotter.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futzy*
> 
> Left prime up for 12 hours overnight. 4.4ghz at 1.14v, max temp reported by realtemp was 71c, no WHEA errors


Nice








Now run a newer game, assign it 2 cores, then run prim95 on the other 2 cores.
Still no crashes or WHEA errors your good









This is how I've started testing my chip. I could run Prim95 easy, but then when I ran my Video encoding and a game I BSOD, and had 11 WHEA errors.
Bumped voltage 1 notch and now I can encode, game, and record using a combination of assigned (affinity) cores without issues.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Default is under - Warnings


I've never seen them there, but they probably are. Thats one of the odd things about them, being a warning rather than an error.


----------



## Futzy

This is a new build and I don't have any games on it atm, going to order one of the 1440p monitors and a data HDD today so I'll do more testing when those arrive.

LLC is 3/4, manual voltage


----------



## Da1Nonly

I have a really weird problem. If i overclock my cpu to 4.5 or above, BF3 crashes at the loading screen. If i downlclock it to 4.4 everything is fine. But other then gaming i do photoediting and adobe premier and i n&8eed the faster speed. Any ideas??

Also my volts seem a little high. I looked through the threads and read everything. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Da1Nonly*
> 
> I have a really weird problem. If i overclock my cpu to 4.5 or above, BF3 crashes at the loading screen. If i downlclock it to 4.4 everything is fine. But other then gaming i do photoediting and adobe premier and i n&8eed the faster speed. Any ideas??
> Also my volts seem a little high. I looked through the threads and read everything. Any advice would be appreciated.


I'd check your memory. I got the same Sammy ram and had crashes with it at a high overclock even after testing, was just a tad unstable.
For CPU what is your LLC, high LLC can make idle volts unstable if they are too low. Lowering LLC will keep idle volts a little higher.
What are the rest of your CPU settings?


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'd check your memory. I got the same Sammy ram and had crashes with it at a high overclock even after testing, was just a tad unstable.
> For CPU what is your LLC, high LLC can make idle volts unstable if they are too low. Lowering LLC will keep idle volts a little higher.
> What are the rest of your CPU settings?


Thanks for the info. LLC set to very high. Right before max. Everything on their stock volts other then cpu voltage and dram voltage. pll over voltage enabled. max performance. all the c-stats disabled.

Ram currently running 2400mhz 11,12,12,32 at 1.614. Passed prime95 for 5 hours. How high can these ram sticks go for voltage?


----------



## Aparition

I don't think you should need PLL overvoltage for 4.5, but I don't think that is the cause of instability either.
Might just have a bad chip and need more volts. Try setting PLL on Auto or 1.8, it might raise tempts but it could also help stability. Most people try to hit 1.5 for the low temps, I am at 1.65.
I would not take the Sammy ram past 1.65.
Did you test ram with Memtest? For Prime95 make sure to do a blend custom test and increase the total ram used.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I don't think you should need PLL overvoltage for 4.5, but I don't think that is the cause of instability either.
> Might just have a bad chip and need more volts. Try setting PLL on Auto or 1.8, it might raise tempts but it could also help stability. Most people try to hit 1.5 for the low temps, I am at 1.65.
> I would not take the Sammy ram past 1.65.
> Did you test ram with Memtest? For Prime95 make sure to do a blend custom test and increase the total ram used.


Thanks for the info,

Yes I ran prime95 blend for 5 hours. CPU PLL is at 1.8. Max temps at 77*c after 5 hours with custom water cooling. Regarding volts for Ivy, I know its early in the game, but is 1.4 safe for these cpu's? At 1.4 I can run 4.7 stable at 1600mhz on the ram for 24 hours.


----------



## Aparition

It is all about the temperatures. If you can keep them low, less than 90'c for a high OC, it should be ok. Stress testing will put more heat on these chips then games and most programs.
Intel spec is around 1.5 or something for Max intel spec voltage... there was a post with those numbers around here somewhere.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It is all about the temperatures. If you can keep them low, less than 90'c for a high OC, it should be ok. Stress testing will put more heat on these chips then games and most programs.
> Intel spec is around 1.5 or something for Max intel spec voltage... there was a post with those numbers around here somewhere.


Well at 1.365 volts max temps under prime95 were at 84*c I remember. Going to get as close to 90*c and keep it there. Thanks for your info.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My chip: 4.7GHz @ 85C.
> Murlocke's chip: 4.6GHz at 85C (or so, can't remember).
> Silicon lottery, friends. Silicon lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> Are those max load temps or normal load usage temps? If normal load usage...thats pretty in-line with mine..since my max load temp is low 80s on prime95. If those are max load temps...damn my cpu gets hot for 4.4.
Click to expand...

12 hours prime i spike to 85. Highest in games is mid 60s.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run a newer game, assign it 2 cores, then run prim95 on the other 2 cores.
> Still no crashes or WHEA errors your good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I've started testing my chip. I could run Prim95 easy, but then when I ran my Video encoding and a game I BSOD, and had 11 WHEA errors.
> Bumped voltage 1 notch and now I can encode, game, and record using a combination of assigned (affinity) cores without issues.


that just sounds like improper settings covered up by overvolting... you could have lowered LLC instead and gotten the same results


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now run a newer game, assign it 2 cores, then run prim95 on the other 2 cores.
> Still no crashes or WHEA errors your good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I've started testing my chip. I could run Prim95 easy, but then when I ran my Video encoding and a game I BSOD, and had 11 WHEA errors.
> Bumped voltage 1 notch and now I can encode, game, and record using a combination of assigned (affinity) cores without issues.
> 
> 
> 
> that just sounds like improper settings covered up by overvolting... you could have lowered LLC instead and gotten the same results
Click to expand...

Lowering his LLC would have further decreased his voltages at load, which in theory would increase his errors. WHEA errors so far seem to be caused by not enough voltage supplied to the processor, but its able to recover from the error as opposed to lock/BSOD the system.

Sounds like his overclock needed a slight bump in voltage.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Lowering his LLC would have further decreased his voltages at load, which in theory would increase his errors. WHEA errors so far seem to be caused by not enough voltage supplied to the processor, but its able to recover from the error as opposed to lock/BSOD the system.
> Sounds like his overclock needed a slight bump in voltage.


yes sorry, i neglected to mention that he would have to bump volts anyhow for the prime load... regardless, he's still overvolting his prime load with the route he took


----------



## Futzy

So what would be the better route to take? Lower LLC down a notch or lowering voltage?


----------



## Iketh

lower LLC 1 notch, and you'll probably have to bump volts again to reach the same volts you had in cpuz before under prime


----------



## Da1Nonly

Whats VCCSA for (in bios) and where should I keep it?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> that just sounds like improper settings covered up by overvolting... you could have lowered LLC instead and gotten the same results


I am working with High LLC 50% instead of Very High 75% right now for a 4.6 clock. I think I will stay with High setting when I start tinkering with the 4.7 clock again. I'm not really seeing much of a v-droop difference so I think this is the better setting.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

im so confused to is LLC level 2 or 3 better for a 4.4ghz oc thats what im working on right now...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> im so confused to is LLC level 2 or 3 better for a 4.4ghz oc thats what im working on right now...


as far as I know...LLC Level controls vdroop...

Level 1 = least vdroop
Level 5 = most vdroop (default)

vdroop happens so that your cpu doesn't get spike voltage when it needs more voltage from idle to load state...instead it lowers voltage to reduce heat/damage...while still getting you the load "turbo" speed.

Basically, LLC Level is a way to control voltage so its more steady. That being said...Level 2 is probably the highest you want to go (voltage will stay steady; but when you get spike in volts from load usage, it will go above the needed level as well)...this will make overclocking easier..however, if you can get stable 4.4 with Level 4...that would be better...less volts, less heat...(lower voltage on load, but when you get a spike voltage from load usage, voltage won't go too much over needed amount either compared to Level 2)...Level 4 is safer/better for CPU than Level 2 in general (due to lower voltage / lower spike levels)...but harder to get stable OC with....as far as I know....

I am trying to get 4.4 with Level 4 and even a slight (-) Offset! Hope I can do it!

*Someone correct me if I am wrong.* I haven't OC'ed in a lonnngggtttimeeee...trying to play caught up with new BIOS stuff. So I could be complete off! Just trying me best.
 








PS: I am trying to get the highest OC (aiming for 4.4 stable right now) with the highest LLC Level (4 seems stable for me, 5 does not), and lowest Offset number (currently working with -0.01)...


----------



## IronWill1991

Expect for ASRock boards, level 1 is highest you can go. The vdroop on level 1 is very minimal.

EDIT: It seems like there are more people who have Extreme4 instead of 6. It makes me wonder if there is any difference.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Getting error code 55 memory not installed after it stalling on qcode 15 on the CPU and no beep, wonder if its a cracked die??

If I do take out the memory I get a series of beeps and qcode 20.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Getting error code 55 memory not installed after it stalling on qcode 15 on the CPU and no beep, wonder if its a cracked die??
> 
> If I do take out the memory I get a series of beeps and qcode 20.


Did you delid? or fasten a cooler to tightly? If you tighten your cooler too much, it can bend the board and make pins no longer touch on the CPU, and the most common side effect is memory codes


----------



## MaFi0s0

Its delidded.

If I loosen the block I get 00 no qcode basicly.

Its fully tightened, 0.7mm drop over stock.

I just reseated the block, checked for bent pins and cracks none.

Also swapped in the RAM from my current computer.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

anyone else w/ a z77 extreme 4 know how to turn off the IGPU ? I only see how much memory to alocate to it or which to make primary gpu...


----------



## pedokuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> anyone else w/ a z77 extreme 4 know how to turn off the IGPU ? I only see how much memory to alocate to it or which to make primary gpu...


Multi Monitor Display in that same screen


----------



## HardwareDecoder

thanks! I figured it out earlier but thanks alot anyway for the reply.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thank **** my computer can post, I ghettod the socket, not even using a backplate.
> BIOS temp reads ambient


so you didn't break your cpu/mobo ? good im happy to hear that.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thank **** my computer can post, I ghettod the socket, not even using a backplate.
> BIOS temp reads ambient


Please post before and after temp readings under intense load!


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so you didn't break your cpu/mobo ? good im happy to hear that.


I am surprised I didnt, the way I had to man handle everything with the Tygon 2001.

I really need some sleep will post some temps tomorrow but its gonna be with air in the loop.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so you didn't break your cpu/mobo ? good im happy to hear that.
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised I didnt, the way I had to man handle everything with the Tygon 2001.
> 
> I really need some sleep will post some temps tomorrow but its gonna be with air in the loop.
Click to expand...

Can't wait to see results!


----------



## Da1Nonly

Just wanted to share some info with everyone, Ive been running my i5-3570k at 4.7ghz at a voltage of 1.412. Seems high but this cpu is freakin vcore hungry. Ive been running it for about a week now like that with the last two days under full load (prime95 for 24 hours and since 10am yesterday folding till right now)
So far Im not seeing any degradation or any signs of negative impact. Temps under water have maxed (while folding) at 84*c but stay around 74-75 on all the cores 99% of the time while under prime or folding. Really strong CPU so far. Will see what happens after a week of folding at this vcore.


----------



## Aparition

Awesome, I read the LN2 guys were saying it is a very durable chip, and they didn't experience any degradation at extreme volts either.
Nice if it is only temp limited.

How are the rest of the components handling the high voltages? VRM's and such. Everyone has a pretty durable board who are posting here, I think these boards can take the heat.


----------



## Da1Nonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Awesome, I read the LN2 guys were saying it is a very durable chip, and they didn't experience any degradation at extreme volts either.
> Nice if it is only temp limited.
> How are the rest of the components handling the high voltages? VRM's and such. Everyone has a pretty durable board who are posting here, I think these boards can take the heat.


Everything is warm to the touch on my motherboard. Ram is even cold cause these samsung ram sinks ROCK. Id pump for volts into it, but currently folding and need my system stable








Will pump up to 1.45 over the next few days though and keep it there for a week or two under full load.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Can't wait to see results!


Having trouble with aquaero so there is a delay.

My fan controller isnt being recognised, I think it might be DOA so not sure when I will be able to post temps.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I plugged the fans in to the motherboard, been running it for 5mins 4.5 HT off @ 1.31v and I am getting 50c load. LOL

ambients are around 22.

This is with a lot of air in the loop and 3 pull fans disabled.


----------



## zpaf

All bios settings at defaults except


----------



## MaFi0s0

Okay so I heard lower temps = more stable and its true.

I needed 1.28ish for 4.5 now I am doing 4.5 at 1.2!

gonna try hit 5ghz now.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I am getting CPU overvoltage error @ 1.55v so couldnt boot 5.1, maybe I need to enable LN2 mode?

5.0 is looking good though.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Wasnt stable, had to set LLC to Extreme, seems to be okay now. @ 1.55v in cpuz. 1.5v in bios.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you make me so jealous lol, your temps are only slightly higher than me and your at much much higher voltage and OC. full water loop w/ stripped die right? yea. rock on dude I hope you get 5 stable.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Thanks. 1.55v was not stable and it won't let me boot above that so need to
Enable ln2 mode.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thanks. 1.55v was not stable and it won't let me boot above that so need to
> Enable ln2 mode.


Hope you're not planning on running that 24/7. That chip will be cooked running 1.5v+ 24/7


----------



## .theMetal

Well its been like 85f+ here, hot as hell, so I decided to clock down a bit for the summer. I set it at 4.4ghz and though just for fun to set volts to 1.20. It passed ibt, so I though ok how about 1.19 and sure enough it passed again. Then I let it sit over night priming and no problems, 10 hours. temps hung around mid to upper 60s with prime and with IntelBurn, they maxed out right around 80c. and again this is in 30c + ambients.

how I found it this morning:


clock before was 4.5 with 1.23v. I may have found the sweet spot for my proc I guess. and another strange thing at 1.23v clock at 4.6 instead of 4.5 it was so unstable, it would freeze on the splash screen.

going to test it in a few games and see if it stays stable.

the only other things I have messed with in the bios was the LLC is at level2, and PLL I think is what its called is at 1.799 or so if anyone wondered.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Well its been like 85f+ here, hot as hell, so I decided to clock down a bit for the summer. I set it at 4.4ghz and though just for fun to set volts to 1.20. It passed ibt, so I though ok how about 1.19 and sure enough it passed again. Then I let it sit over night priming and no problems, 10 hours. temps hung around mid to upper 60s with prime and with IntelBurn, they maxed out right around 80c. and again this is in 30c + ambients.
> how I found it this morning:
> 
> clock before was 4.5 with 1.23v. I may have found the sweet spot for my proc I guess. and another strange thing at 1.23v clock at 4.6 instead of 4.5 it was so unstable, it would freeze on the splash screen.
> going to test it in a few games and see if it stays stable.
> the only other things I have messed with in the bios was the LLC is at level2, and PLL I think is what its called is at 1.799 or so if anyone wondered.


These are my results as of now...I can pass like 10 hours with Prime95 with these:

*Ambients Temp:* I think it's around 23C in my room...

*Idle CPU Temp:* Right around 30C....most cores are jumping around 28C - 32C

*For 4.3ghz:* Level 5 LLC, Offset around -0.02 to -0.03 (still working on this part), voltage around 1.11 to 1.12, max temps from mid to high 70s

*For 4.4ghz:* Level 4 LLC, Offset around -0.01 (still working on this part), voltage would be around 1.15? (didn't record), max temp in low to mid 80s.

4.5+ is too hot for me (max at high 80s)...even though voltage would be very low (around 1.25+). It requires at least Level 3 LLC with positive Offset (unlike negative, at 4.4 and 4.3).

My CPU seems to have very low voltage requirement, but still hot as hell at those settings...im being restricted by heat..not voltage.









Overall..I *think* our chips are probably pretty similar...unless your max temp of 80C is refer to "Package" temp.

*What is "Package"* ?? You said your CPU hits max temp of 80C...but doesn't that mostly refer to core temps and not "Package"?? I use RealTemp and see no "package" temp anywhere. I haven't been paying attention to "Package" temps....if I should be...then it's probably running closer to 90C at 4.4ghz on max temp for me.

My CPU is awesome with low voltage (seems like I need less voltage than most people)...but horrible with heat displacement (worse than most people)...my max temps should be lower by 10C imho...damn lottery.









*FYI -* My Core #2 is the hottest...and Core #3 is the coolest...difference is about 9C both in idle/max temp.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What you said.
> 
> 
> 
> These are my results as of now...I can pass like 10 hours with Prime95 with these:
> *Ambients Temp:* I think it's around 23C in my room...
> *Idle CPU Temp:* Right around 30C....most cores are jumping around 28C - 32C
> *For 4.3ghz:* Level 5 LLC, Offset around -0.02 to -0.03 (still working on this part), voltage around 1.11 to 1.12, max temps from mid to high 70s
> *For 4.4ghz:* Level 4 LLC, Offset around -0.01 (still working on this part), voltage would be around 1.15? (didn't record), max temp in low to mid 80s.
> 4.5+ is too hot for me...even though voltage would be very low.
> My CPU seems to have very low voltage requirement, but still hot as hell at those settings...im being restricted by heat..not voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU is awesome with low voltage (seems like I need less voltage than most people)...but horrible with heat displacement (worse than most people)...my max temps should be lower by 10C imho...damn lottery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall..I *think* our chips are probably pretty similar...unless your max temp of 80C is refer to "Package" temp.
> *What is "Package"* ?? said your CPU hit max of 80C...but doesn't that mostly refer to core temps and not "Package"?? I haven't been paying attention to "Package" temps....if I should be...than it's probably running closer to 90C for me.
> *FYI -* My Core #2 is the hottest...and Core #3 is the coolest...difference is about 9C.


actually as far as volts and clock go, this is pretty decent. but it does seem a tad warm. have you tried re-seating your heat sink? According to reviews, it won't quite run with the big boys (d-14, phantek, SA) but its not too far off. so maybe a seating/paste problem?

also, how is the airflow in your case?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Hope you're not planning on running that 24/7. That chip will be cooked running 1.5v+ 24/7


12/7









So I think I am stable at 1.56v 5.0 HT off, RAM is at 2400 Cas10.

Max core temps are at around 75c. ambient is around 20.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> 12/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I think I am stable at 1.56v 5.0 HT off, RAM is at 2400 Cas10.
> Max core temps are at around 75c. ambient is around 20.


WOW 1.56v and only 75c... makes me want to delid.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> actually as far as volts and clock go, this is pretty decent. but it does seem a tad warm. have you tried re-seating your heat sink? According to reviews, it won't quite run with the big boys (d-14, phantek, SA) but its not too far off. so maybe a seating/paste problem?
> also, how is the airflow in your case?


Yeah I might try resetting the heatsink...but i've heard other people say it hasn't helped them..might just be a bad chip. Unfortunately, resetting heatsink is a pain in the @$$ with my case.

That being said, I think my airflow is actually pretty good.

*East to West:* 3 front fans, 1 internal middle fan, 1 side fan, 2 back fans, 1 big top fan, 2 cpu fans, 1 gfx fan + 2 PSU fans (technically, lol) = 13 fans in case (all case/cpu fans running on high settings). I had to modify my side fan to get the Corsair A70 heat-sink to fit into my Antec 1200...lol, see below:

*Front View:*



*Profile View:*



*Back View:*



*Side Panel:*



*Modified Side Fan (fitting for Corsair A70 cooler):*


----------



## .theMetal

haha yea you have tons of fresh air hitting that heatsink, thats definitely off of the list.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> The missing ram has to do with the socket. Overpressure and unpressure of the heatsink can make this happen. Also make sure your heatsink is not misaligned. Bent pins in the socket also cause missing ram to be detected.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> Yeah I've tried remounting several times with different amounts of TIM and pressure, nothing helps. after looking at some pics of P8P67 sockets I'm pretty certain I have a severly bent pin, if not missing completely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get some new TIM I'll attempt to straighten it if I can actually see it, if not then I guess i have an excuse to upgrade to Z77
Click to expand...

Quoting myself ;x

So I just got round to stripping it down again and inspecting the socket, finally found a magnifying glass








Anyway, the pin has snapped right as it comes up out of the socket, so I guess I need a new board







I managed to get it to boot with two sticks, seems that pin only affects the last two slots and it runs fine with the ram in the first two, stuck in single channel though.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Bugger dude







feel sorry for ya


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Just finished changing out the stock paste on my 3770k to the liquid pro, and i am amazed. Temps have lowered at least 20c on full load.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Just finished changing out the stock paste on my 3770k to the liquid pro, and i am amazed. Temps have lowered at least 20c on full load.


WOW are you serious, what did you do exactly? are you on air/water did you take the IHS off apply liquid pro (what method did you use just swabbing it out like in the video on their website?) did you re-apply the IHS w/ liquid pro on that too?

I am very curious as I am looking in to de-lidding and using liquid pro.


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Just finished changing out the stock paste on my 3770k to the liquid pro, and i am amazed. Temps have lowered at least 20c on full load.


drooooool


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> WOW are you serious, what did you do exactly? are you on air/water did you take the IHS off apply liquid pro (what method did you use just swabbing it out like in the video on their website?) did you re-apply the IHS w/ liquid pro on that too?
> I am very curious as I am looking in to de-lidding and using liquid pro.


I took the Ihs off with a razor blade got rid of the stock paste which was way dry, and applied the liquid pro and spread it with the q tip. It was super easy to do just be carefull when your cutting off the ihs.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> I took the Ihs off with a razor blade got rid of the stock paste which was way dry, and applied the liquid pro and spread it with the q tip. It was super easy to do just be carefull when your cutting off the ihs.


yea I gotta get one of those knives with the long razor blade the clicker ones. Im ordering 2 things of the cool liquid pro now. or do you think one is enough? did you apply it to the under-side of the IHS too or just the cpu dye? this does it for me i'm de-lidding.

also +rep

can you post some screenies under full load??? w/ prime 95 small fft and IBT on high. that would be totally awesome. im super jealous are you on air or water?


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea I gotta get one of those knives with the long razor blade the clicker ones. Im ordering 2 things of the cool liquid pro now. or do you think one is enough? did you apply it to the under-side of the IHS too or just the cpu dye? this does it for me i'm de-lidding.
> also +rep
> can you post some screenies under full load??? w/ prime 95 small fft and IBT on high. that would be totally awesome. im super jealous are you on air or water?


You just need 1 package of lqp, and you only need to apply it to the dye you only need a very very small amount when you look at it you will think its not enough but trust me it is, and i used some as5 to mount the cooler to the cpu.

I will run some prime 95 tonight when i get off work if i am not to tired and show the temps, also i am only on a H80 cooler


----------



## HardwareDecoder

awesome. also how did you clean off the black glue i've seen in pics or did you just leave it on? and why did you not use liquid pro on the top side also? just curious ordering now







also is a very very small amount like 1 drop? pea size? sorry want to do this right.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome. also how did you clean off the black glue i've seen in pics or did you just leave it on? and why did you not use liquid pro on the top side also? just curious ordering now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is a very very small amount like 1 drop? pea size? sorry want to do this right.


The black gunk is kinda rubbery, I picked the thick of it off then used some ArctiClean, if you let it soak in a little it starts to break up and you can scrape it away with your nail :l


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome. also how did you clean off the black glue i've seen in pics or did you just leave it on? and why did you not use liquid pro on the top side also? just curious ordering now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is a very very small amount like 1 drop? pea size? sorry want to do this right.


I didnt use it on the top of the ihs becuase ive heard it can bond to the cpu and cooler, and also you want to use much smaller than a pea sized drop with the LQP



Here is some small fft i ran just a second ago, before i couldnt run this clock with this voltage, before i was only able to hit 4.6 with 1.35 volts and it would run up to 95C in prime95, after tim change i can run the 4.6 clocks at 81C all day in prime95 and 4.7 at 1.42 with these temps.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

wow simply awesome. ordered some from frozen cpu and payed for 2-3 day usps shipping so i'll have it by the weekend. thanks alot for all the info.


----------



## losttsol

Has anyone tried lapping an Ivy chip here yet? Just wondering what results you got from it.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Just finished changing out the stock paste on my 3770k to the liquid pro, and i am amazed. Temps have lowered at least 20c on full load.


Do you put the ihs back on? I know you have to remove the cpu socket cover on your motherboard if you dont, and that seems risky. If you did put the ihs back, how did you reattach it?

All of these ridiculous temp differences with changing the tim is making me want to delid really bad.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Do you put the ihs back on? I know you have to remove the cpu socket cover on your motherboard if you dont, and that seems risky. If you did put the ihs back, how did you reattach it?
> All of these ridiculous temp differences with changing the tim is making me want to delid really bad.


Yes he did, and me too


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Do you put the ihs back on? I know you have to remove the cpu socket cover on your motherboard if you dont, and that seems risky. If you did put the ihs back, how did you reattach it?
> All of these ridiculous temp differences with changing the tim is making me want to delid really bad.


all you do is socket the chip put the IHS back on and use the socket cover to hold it in place. Also he did say he put it back on and used as5 for the top









also im guessing its safe to just use alcohol to clean the TIM off the dye? also is their an agreement on what method to use to apply paste to the top of the IHS i've heard so many different things I want this to be the last time I do this.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> all you do is socket the chip put the IHS back on and use the socket cover to hold it in place. Also he did say he put it back on and used as5 for the top


Life needs to have a save option so I can do this and if I screw up I can just reload and try again...

Give it a week and I'll probably end up doing it anyway tho. Just remove the ihs with a sharp blade, remove tim and glue with alcohol or the arcticlean stuff, apply new tim with q tip, put in socket, place cover on top, lock down, apply tim, attach cooler, and way lower temps? Is that it?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yes I really think so, and I'm mad at intel for making have to do this, I like you am really hoping I don't screw up and need another chip that would just need this part done again. why did they use tim when it could be soldered to save money of course why does a company ever do anything


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> awesome. also how did you clean off the black glue i've seen in pics or did you just leave it on? and why did you not use liquid pro on the top side also? just curious ordering now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also is a very very small amount like 1 drop? pea size? sorry want to do this right.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt use it on the top of the ihs becuase ive heard it can bond to the cpu and cooler, and also you want to use much smaller than a pea sized drop with the LQP
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some small fft i ran just a second ago, before i couldnt run this clock with this voltage, before i was only able to hit 4.6 with 1.35 volts and it would run up to 95C in prime95, after tim change i can run the 4.6 clocks at 81C all day in prime95 and 4.7 at 1.42 with these temps.
Click to expand...

Those temps at 4.7 will go much higher as soon as you hit the next set of FFTs. The first set doesn't generate nearly as much heat as the second. Usually about 5-10C more on the second set even. Either way, still really cool, but not sure I want to void my warranty... maybe in the future I will to play when I already have my next upgrade lined up


----------



## MaFi0s0

Have had a lot of BSOD code 101.

Trying 1.61v now for 5Ghz HT off.

temps are 81c hottest core.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> all you do is socket the chip put the IHS back on and use the socket cover to hold it in place. Also he did say he put it back on and used as5 for the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Life needs to have a save option so I can do this and if I screw up I can just reload and try again...
> 
> Give it a week and I'll probably end up doing it anyway tho. Just remove the ihs with a sharp blade, remove tim and glue with alcohol or the arcticlean stuff, apply new tim with q tip, put in socket, place cover on top, lock down, apply tim, attach cooler, and way lower temps? Is that it?
Click to expand...

You forgot the parts about watching your warranty instantly voided and resale value plummeting, but other than that it looks right.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Those temps at 4.7 will go much higher as soon as you hit the next set of FFTs. The first set doesn't generate nearly as much heat as the second. Usually about 5-10C more on the second set even. Either way, still really cool, but not sure I want to void my warranty... maybe in the future I will to play when I already have my next upgrade lined up


Posting from work i got bored.... anyway your right they will get hottter with the small fft's but im not gonna run those any longer than the first, i started blend test before i left for work at 3 so hopefully around 12 when i get off work everything is still running without error so i can see my max temps for blend.


----------



## malikq86

Random Question: Does getting multiple BSODs while optimizing OC....bad for your PC or harddrive?? I think I've had like 20 BSODs by now....lol, no joke...I hope it isn't causing issues/problems for my PC.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> You forgot the parts about watching your warranty instantly voided and resale value plummeting, but other than that it looks right.


Haha true. I'm not concerned about resale at all, the only part that worries me is the warranty part.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> I didnt use it on the top of the ihs becuase ive heard it can bond to the cpu and cooler, and also you want to use much smaller than a pea sized drop with the LQP
> 
> Here is some small fft i ran just a second ago, before i couldnt run this clock with this voltage, before i was only able to hit 4.6 with 1.35 volts and it would run up to 95C in prime95, after tim change i can run the 4.6 clocks at 81C all day in prime95 and 4.7 at 1.42 with these temps.


You're using a pretty outdated prime95. You should use version 27.7 because it tests the AVX instruction. Note: Temperatures will also be a bit higher.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> You're using a pretty outdated prime95. You should use version 27.7 because it tests the AVX instruction. Note: Temperatures will also be a bit higher.


Yea i know i will test the 27.7 out tommorow.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I give up, I am drawing the line at 1.61v this is BS temps were only 81 too.

Gonna try a lower clock speed.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> You forgot the parts about watching your warranty instantly voided and resale value plummeting, but other than that it looks right.


im not planning on re-selling this I'm just trying to get the temps down to a reasonable level. Also I don't even care about the warranty if it breaks it breaks and i'll buy another one and not touch it having learned my lesson. You gotta pay to play some times. and nothing gained if nothing ventured.

Also it might be worth more money since the work having been done already to de-lid it and it ending up a cooler running chip and a better oc? just a thought that occured to me.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Random Question: Does getting multiple BSODs while optimizing OC....bad for your PC or harddrive?? I think I've had like 20 BSODs by now....lol, no joke...I hope it isn't causing issues/problems for my PC.


I've corrupted Windows installations due to tweaking my OC before... but not in a long time. There is however an easy solution... (and the road I usually take if I'm seeing a lot of BSOD's while tweaking).

1. Install Windows at stock.
2. Tweak the OC until you have it perfect.
3. Save OC settings to BIOS.
4. Revert to defaults for Windows installation in BIOS.
5. Turn OC back on.

This way you have a nice clean installation of Windows that hasn't been crashed on 40 million times and a stable OC to go with it.

GL HF


----------



## HardwareDecoder

it shouldn't be a problem whenver you remove the source of the BSOD"s everything will go back to normal


----------



## MaFi0s0

CPU wont even do 4.9 @ 1.56v I got a feeling I need to reset cmos, anyways running 4.9 HT off @ 1.61v now if this doesnt work gonna reset cmos.

If it doesnt do 4.8 or higher I am gonna run it at 100c, whatever voltage that ends up being and buy an i5 and start again.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

isnt 1.5 what ur not supposed to go over?


----------



## bandook

Yeah, you can really bugger your system when you get a bsod. Not common but possible. Anything that gets loaded in memory can get corrupted if bad data gets wrote to disk. I've had to reinstall programs. Good practice is to use msconfog and disable everything you can until you're stable.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I give up, I am drawing the line at 1.61v this is BS temps were only 81 too.
> Gonna try a lower clock speed.


It is possible that the IHS removal & TIM change can lower the max clocks, for air/water stable guys it seems to help lower temps for the sub 5Ghz area, but 5/6 extreme coolers have found that switching it out instantly reduces the max overclock a chip was previously capable of. Not sure how applicable it might be for air/water...
http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=177744&postcount=65


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> CPU wont even do 4.9 @ 1.56v I got a feeling I need to reset cmos, anyways running 4.9 HT off @ 1.61v now if this doesnt work gonna reset cmos.
> If it doesnt do 4.8 or higher I am gonna run it at 100c, whatever voltage that ends up being and buy an i5 and start again.


I think I would idle at 100 with those volts.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is possible that the IHS removal & TIM change can lower the max clocks, for air/water stable guys it seems to help lower temps for the sub 5Ghz area, but 5/6 extreme coolers have found that switching it out instantly reduces the max overclock a chip was previously capable of. Not sure how applicable it might be for air/water...
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=177744&postcount=65


weird I can't see the correlation


----------



## GeforceGTS

All I can think of is their chips degraded









they did suicide runs at 6ghz+, then de-lidded and repeated.

Unlikey but has more reasoning behind it than just simply removing the IHS :l


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> All I can think of is their chips degraded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they did suicide runs at 6ghz+, then de-lidded and repeated.
> Unlikey but has more reasoning behind it than just simply removing the IHS :l


Not really, the chips don't degrade that easy. I've degraded a chip faster folding at 4.5Ghz than benching at high volts when cold. It is hard to pin down a reason though without more testing


----------



## bigal1542

For my sig rig, what would you guys say is a good voltage to max out at?

Right now I am at 1.224V and a max temp of 80C. At idle, I have a voltage of 0.94V with a max temp of 35C. Is this idle voltage too low?

I have tried to hit 4.4 GHz but even at 1.27V it isn't stable









Current settings:
Multi: 43
Offset: -0.030V
LLC: 3

I might be missing something as it is interesting that an extra 0.05V won't get me another multi.

ALL help is welcome










Spoiler: Here are some screenshots that might help:















Also, here is a excel sheet of what I have tried. Note that for all tests the PLL has remained at the lowest setting of 1.586V (I saw a few places that that was best) I did try 1.808V for the PLL and it made no difference


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I honestly have no idea what to do as a next step because I am so new to this


----------



## malikq86

^ Seeing as your CPU is running hotter than expected..it's kind of sounds similar to mine (though it looks like you need more voltage than me). Not sure this helps you but thought I share.

Here is my latest log:

http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2467109/width/600/height/507/flags/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















See the green rows.. I am not done yet...but am narrowing in very closely to the sweet spots for 4.3ghz and 4.4ghz. My chip doesn't like anything above 4.4ghz...it hits 85C+ after that.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> ^ Seeing as your CPU is running hotter than expected..it's kind of sounds similar to mine (though it looks like you need more voltage than me). Not sure this helps you but thought I share.
> Here is my latest log:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2467109/width/600/height/507/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the green rows.. I am not done yet...but am narrowing in very closely to the sweet spots for 4.3ghz and 4.4ghz. My chip doesn't like anything above 4.4ghz...it hits 85C+ after that.


Thanks for the table. I am going to try one or two things that you did that I haven't yet.

The worst part is I can tell I got a pretty crappy chip







lol

+rep for the info


----------



## bandook

Just curious guys, what are you using to find max temps? IBT? Prime? and for how long?
Thanks


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> Just curious guys, what are you using to find max temps? IBT? Prime? and for how long?
> Thanks


well if you want to see literally how hot your processor will get ever, ibt will do it. prime will get it warm, but its more for extended stability. so if you see 10c hotter temps from ibt don't be surprised.

I usually do an overnight prime test (10 hours) and an IBT maximum for stability testing, if it passes these, I call it good. many people would not consider this stable (especially folders, which is understandable) some do not consider it stable unless it goes 24 hours under prime.

It really depends on what you do with your computer. I game thats it, which is why I consider that ^ stable.


----------



## phillyd

It's official, I'm getting a 3770k for my Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 and the second build log in my sig.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's official, I'm getting a 3770k for my Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 and the second build log in my sig.


Jelly, but only because I didn't have the patience to hold out for the i7 over the i5. Grats!


----------



## phillyd

lol that sucks! its expensive lol


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol that sucks! its expensive lol


meh... 100 bucks more than mine, I just didn't want to get that and then wait on the mobo on the next check. I wanted both and that was the only way I could do it. I am holding out and saving for 2x EVGA 680 FTW 4GB though, I have patience for that.


----------



## phillyd

lol 100 is hard for me


----------



## Zantrill

It can be hard for me, but only when it requires more that 400 a pay check to spend on PC parts. Same thing happen with my PSU. No patience. I got the 860W instead of the 1000W I wanted. But that is ok, 860W will do me just fine for all I want.


----------



## phillyd

lol my paychecks are about 250 atm...


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol my paychecks are about 250 atm...


ouch!







I make minimum wage right now, but I work over time and I spend only 500 a month on living.

Far cry from the IT Directors job I had. I could have built my dream machine off of 2 checks.







Sad because I screwed that up real nice like. Me ->


----------



## phillyd

yeah i dnt work tht much.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yeah i dnt work tht much.


jelly of this. My feet hurt, just want to be at my PC... Dats it...


----------



## phillyd

I just want a good PC


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just want a good PC


yea well, I think most including me are jelly of your sponsors. I would have such a pimp PC if I did.


----------



## phillyd

mine is pimp, but it needs to start over


----------



## Zantrill

I do not think so, just up the SSD and mobo (maybe proper CPU to match said mobo if needed) to have a clean white/blue build. It looks awesome! (lame word? I know, I'm from the 80's) Give me a few sponsors and I'd pimp a machine a jock would cry over.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I do not think so, just up the SSD and mobo (maybe proper CPU to match said mobo if needed) to have a clean white/blue build. It looks awesome! (lame word? I know, I'm from the 80's) Give me a few sponsors and I'd pimp a machine a jock would cry over.


i like it, but i want to move on lol.


----------



## Zantrill

really? why?


----------



## phillyd

I've struggled with it for a while, i feel like i need a fresh start.


----------



## Zantrill

Well, what ever you do, I hope it will be epic. Either way, I will still sub it.


----------



## phillyd

its the second log in my sig


----------



## Zantrill

got it, and going to sub now...


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> isnt 1.5 what ur not supposed to go over?


Not when you just gotta last until the next architecture.

4.9 HT off @ 1.61v has been stable for 8 hours, no WHEA errors, it did all FFTs. That will be my OC. Max temp is 82-84c.

What a bad chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It is possible that the IHS removal & TIM change can lower the max clocks, for air/water stable guys it seems to help lower temps for the sub 5Ghz area, but 5/6 extreme coolers have found that switching it out instantly reduces the max overclock a chip was previously capable of. Not sure how applicable it might be for air/water...
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=177744&postcount=65


Well it was crappy to begin with, needed 1.28v for 4.5 ht off.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> jelly of this. My feet hurt, just want to be at my PC... Dats it...


This is what I wanted too, and then I got my wish. 3 years later, I'm still in front of my PC enjoying the hell outta my career, but fighting my first ever health problems because of bad posture while sitting. I'm in pain right now just typing this. Correct posture is very important for your organs.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> This is what I wanted too, and then I got my wish. 3 years later, I'm still in front of my PC enjoying the hell outta my career, but fighting my first ever health problems because of bad posture while sitting. I'm in pain right now just typing this. Correct posture is very important for your organs.


15 minutes of yoga stretches - back, kneck, legs.
Then 10 minutes of stretches before bed.
30 min walk each day at lunch.

As long as your not super over weight and eat reasonably healthy is all you need to keep from getting those sever back problems.
I had an issue with my lower vertebrae nerve being pressed against my spine. Pretty awful jarring pain







.
Started these simple exercises and no more back problems. I even gained weight, which is unfortunate - working on that now.

Desk jobs are horrible


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> This is what I wanted too, and then I got my wish. 3 years later, I'm still in front of my PC enjoying the hell outta my career, but fighting my first ever health problems because of bad posture while sitting. I'm in pain right now just typing this. Correct posture is very important for your organs.


hey iketh sorry you aren't feeling good, I am having some health problems my self recently I know how it sucks.

Anyway awhile back you said about bumping ram (dram?) voltage and (vccsa) or whatever that other one is when whea errors pop up. Can you PLEASE give some more info about why this is effective or what the reasoning is?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> This is what I wanted too, and then I got my wish. 3 years later, I'm still in front of my PC enjoying the hell outta my career, but fighting my first ever health problems because of bad posture while sitting. I'm in pain right now just typing this. Correct posture is very important for your organs.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 minutes of yoga stretches - back, kneck, legs.
> Then 10 minutes of stretches before bed.
> 30 min walk each day at lunch.
> 
> As long as your not super over weight and eat reasonably healthy is all you need to keep from getting those sever back problems.
> I had an issue with my lower vertebrae nerve being pressed against my spine. Pretty awful jarring pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Started these simple exercises and no more back problems. I even gained weight, which is unfortunate - working on that now.
> 
> Desk jobs are horrible
Click to expand...

I recommend the giant exercise balls to use as a chair. Great for keeping your core muscles active, great for posture.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

is that you in the picture? sorry if it is you but that guy looks a little too happy lol.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> hey iketh sorry you aren't feeling good, I am having some health problems my self recently I know how it sucks.
> Anyway awhile back you said about bumping ram (dram?) voltage and (vccsa) or whatever that other one is when whea errors pop up. Can you PLEASE give some more info about why this is effective or what the reasoning is?


I want someone to test dram and vccsa voltage for whea19 errors based on technical articles i've read regarding whea19. I can't test it myself. Just bump a little, i'm not asking to overvolt anything.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

like 1 notch a piece ?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 15 minutes of yoga stretches - back, kneck, legs.
> Then 10 minutes of stretches before bed.
> 30 min walk each day at lunch.
> As long as your not super over weight and eat reasonably healthy is all you need to keep from getting those sever back problems.
> I had an issue with my lower vertebrae nerve being pressed against my spine. Pretty awful jarring pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Started these simple exercises and no more back problems. I even gained weight, which is unfortunate - working on that now.
> Desk jobs are horrible


im talking more like hiatal hernia and a problem with my liver/digestion... all because of poor sitting posture all day every day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I recommend the giant exercise balls to use as a chair. Great for keeping your core muscles active, great for posture.


i've heard about this and need to get me one... thx for reminding me +rep


----------



## malikq86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> im talking more like hiatal hernia and a problem with my liver/digestion... all because of poor sitting posture all day every day
> i've heard about this and need to get me one... thx for reminding me +rep






My co-worker does this...she says it helps her posture and abs. I believe it....my back/shoulders gets stressed/tight crouching over my computer desk at work.


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh and for long periods of sitting is better to prevent the Hemorroides or how ever you spell it i always get that one wrong

actually really good for abbs too if you do crunches sitting on it its like its too easy i done 150 and thought wow i can do more so next day 300 the day after that i woke up and could barely move at all my abbs hurt that much lol was a good sign it works and with very little effort or lack of comfort.


----------



## DaClownie

Yea, they are great. I can't use them at my work because technically even though I have an office, it's on the manufacturing floor and exercise ball chairs don't fly. If I can petition to get my office moved upstairs to the actual offices, I'd be cleared to use it. I used it when I was selling cars though. Customers looked at me weird when I was working deals sitting on an exercise ball but it is great for you. One article I read said you'll burn an extra 100+ calories per day if you use it for a standard 8 hour shift. 100 calories doesn't seem like a lot, but daily just for sitting is a great help. Combine that with a walk during your lunch or something and you're good to go.

EDIT: That was NOT me in the picture. Google images ftw.


----------



## DOM.

not max but min volt for 4.5GHz

1st 3770K @4.5 1.25v










2nd 3770K @4.5 1.16v










there both 4sale


----------



## malikq86

hmmm maybe i should download LinX...i haven't seen that on before.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> not max but min volt for 4.5GHz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1st 3770K @4.5 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd 3770K @4.5 1.16v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there both 4sale


how much?


----------



## DaClownie

LinX is just IBT... also that is not using AVX (Windows isn't updated apparently) so the temperatures might be misleading. You need to run those same tests post SP1 so that the GFlop numbers are closer to 110 and you should see 5-10C higher temps.

Buyer beware.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> LinX is just IBT... also that is not using AVX (Windows isn't updated apparently) so the temperatures might be misleading. You need to run those same tests post SP1 so that the GFlop numbers are closer to 110 and you should see 5-10C higher temps.
> Buyer beware.


lmao im not upto date on those stress testing apps

whats one thats better to stress test so i can re run them ? i also have prime95 27.7... and thats my bench hd XD

was testing them on Air CM Hyper 212 EVO with 2 fans push/pull


----------



## MaFi0s0

Game crashed in Diablo 3, running P95 2.77 and I got BSOD 124 upped VCCIO and VCORE and ran Prime while asleep, woke up and computer had rebooted no BSOD code.

I got 124 before and upped VCCIO and Vcore for a bit, before I got the reboot.

Dropped Vcore now and have upped RAM Voltage, also set CPU voltage frequency to auto.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Game crashed in Diablo 3, running P95 2.77 and I got BSOD 124 upped VCCIO and VCORE and ran Prime while asleep, woke up and computer had rebooted no BSOD code.
> I got 124 before and upped VCCIO and Vcore for a bit, before I got the reboot.
> Dropped Vcore now and have upped RAM Voltage, also set CPU voltage frequency to auto.


On the rig in your specs ?

It's not IB ??

I just posted in this thread so fogive me if you already posted in here


----------



## MaFi0s0

No the 2nd one, Storage Monster.

I just got BCCODE 124. Trying to avoid upping vcore atm.

I think I am gonna get a 3570k ready, for when this POS chip bites the dust.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Upping VCCIO(to 1.2v) and RAM Voltage seemed to of helped. Not sure if upping RAM voltage was neccesary.

I am running custom blend all available RAM and 1minute FFTs.

My OC is 4.9htoff @ 1.61
2400 cas10 @ 1.63

Prime 2.77 runs a lot hotter, by like 8c.

I will hold off on the new cpu.


----------



## skyn3t

Here is my 3570k 24/7 i'm kinda love this IB than mine 25k, today i just give my IB a pair of 670 FTW







so everything now is married for good


----------



## DOM.

1.61 vcore ?? really lol

I wouldn't push that much volts for daily clocks the cpu is going to over heat and crash with that much vcore


----------



## MaFi0s0

It doesnt go over 65 in normal use and idles at around 25-30.

Making good use of my custom loop with delid.

Just holding out till Haswell.

I just got 124 in the last 10mins of stress testing. Upping VCCIO again to 1.225v.


----------



## DOM.

Yes it might stay under 65 but how do you think the circuitry is handling it ?

For a lot of volts it better to be at sub zero to help make it stable

But imo that's a lot for even 4.9GHz


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have no idea how its handling it, it could last for years or it could die tomorrow at these voltages.
The power is clean though I got an OP PSU and all VRM/Phases active on my motherboard.

If it does start crashing before Haswell I will just drop the clocks.

Its a bad chip, it needed a lot of voltage even for 4.4 and 4.5.


----------



## bigal1542

K guys... I have given up. My chip will just not be stable at 4.3 GHz unless I pump 1.26 volts through it and even then I get the WHEA errors. First bottom of the barrel chip I have ever had :/


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> K guys... I have given up. My chip will just not be stable at 4.3 GHz unless I pump 1.26 volts through it and even then I get the WHEA errors. First bottom of the barrel chip I have ever had :/


If I were you I'd just RMA the CPU and cross your fingers you get a better one in return.








Seems to me like you were handed a bad ticket out of the sillicon lottery.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> K guys... I have given up. My chip will just not be stable at 4.3 GHz unless I pump 1.26 volts through it and even then I get the WHEA errors. First bottom of the barrel chip I have ever had :/
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I'd just RMA the CPU and cross your fingers you get a better one in return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me like you were handed a bad ticket out of the sillicon lottery.
Click to expand...

Never done an RMA. Will they really take one like mine? I mean it's perfectly fine at the stock settings. I don't even know what to do if I do do the RMA lol

I'm not on my comp, but when I am, I'll rep ya for the thought. I'll definitely consider it based on what you guys say.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I have no idea how its handling it, it could last for years or it could die tomorrow at these voltages.
> The power is clean though I got an OP PSU and all VRM/Phases active on my motherboard.
> If it does start crashing before Haswell I will just drop the clocks.
> Its a bad chip, it needed a lot of voltage even for 4.4 and 4.5.


yeah that doesnt matter its alot of volts no matter what for non sub zero cooling

what do you need for 4.4-4.5 ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Never done an RMA. Will they really take one like mine? I mean it's perfectly fine at the stock settings. I don't even know what to do if I do do the RMA lol
> I'm not on my comp, but when I am, I'll rep ya for the thought. I'll definitely consider it based on what you guys say.


just tell them its not stable at stock clocks and there going to ask about your mem and i think volts say the mem is 1.5v and you just ran everything at stock and now its not stabke that your getting BSOD


----------



## UltraVolta425

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Never done an RMA. Will they really take one like mine? I mean it's perfectly fine at the stock settings. I don't even know what to do if I do do the RMA lol
> I'm not on my comp, but when I am, I'll rep ya for the thought. I'll definitely consider it based on what you guys say.


What you could also try is Intel's PTPP (Performance Tuning Protection Plan). Technically, it means that anything that happens wrong outside the normal warranty, with this tuning plan, will be covered just the same as the normal warranty. Consider it Intel's permission to OC.









Anyway, it's 35$ for the PTPP, it's actually a lot cheaper than buying a new CPU and it's far from the end of the world. It's another option to maybe look at, in case the RMA doesn't work out.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraVolta425*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Never done an RMA. Will they really take one like mine? I mean it's perfectly fine at the stock settings. I don't even know what to do if I do do the RMA lol
> I'm not on my comp, but when I am, I'll rep ya for the thought. I'll definitely consider it based on what you guys say.
> 
> 
> 
> What you could also try is Intel's PTPP (Performance Tuning Protection Plan). Technically, it means that anything that happens wrong outside the normal warranty, with this tuning plan, will be covered just the same as the normal warranty. Consider it Intel's permission to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's 35$ for the PTPP, it's actually a lot cheaper than buying a new CPU and it's far from the end of the world. It's another option to maybe look at, in case the RMA doesn't work out.
Click to expand...

Sweet sounds good. I'll definitely look into that.

If I look into the RMA... Would I through newegg or intel?

I'll rep ya again tomorrow when I'm on my comp. Yell at me if I forget


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> yeah that doesnt matter its alot of volts no matter what for non sub zero cooling
> what do you need for 4.4-4.5 ?
> just tell them its not stable at stock clocks and there going to ask about your mem and i think volts say the mem is 1.5v and you just ran everything at stock and now its not stabke that your getting BSOD


I cant remember exacly but around 1.28.

So I have ran Prime for around 85mins with 1minute FFT lengths and I dont see the same numbers repeating except on 1 thread.

To RMA you say it doesnt pass the Intel test thing, it worked for someone here I think Hardwaredecoder.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I got all the FFTs, this is it for my CPU overclocking.

5ghz kept giving 101 BCCODE.

2400Mhz blend WAS stable at 1.1 VCCIO at 4.5Ghz in P 2.66.

4.9 Prime 2.66 small FFT was okay but in 2.77 blend I got 124 and had to raise VCCIO to 1.225v not even 1.2v was enough.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> I got all the FFTs, this is it for my CPU overclocking.
> 
> 5ghz kept giving 101 BCCODE.
> 
> 2400Mhz blend WAS stable at 1.1 VCCIO at 4.5Ghz in P 2.66.
> 
> 4.9 Prime 2.66 small FFT was okay but in 2.77 blend I got 124 and had to raise VCCIO to 1.225v not even 1.2v was enough.


That cracks me up... 2 hour stress test at 1.61. Kinda impressed it survived it


----------



## oryon

10 hrs stable so far without a hiccup. Max temp reached is 91 degrees C.

I'm running 4.5 on a 3570K @ 1.32V. Does the voltage seem a little high to anybody out there? I tried lower voltages lastnight but had problems getting into Windows.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> 10 hrs stable so far without a hiccup. Max temp reached is 91 degrees C.
> I'm running 4.5 on a 3570K @ 1.32V. Does the voltage seem a little high to anybody out there? I tried lower voltages lastnight but had problems getting into Windows.


Not sure about the voltage (I care about max temps)....but on average that temp is high for 4.5ghz. You probably got unlucky with the cpu wafter...like myself.

A lot of people can take it to 4.5 at max temp of like 70C - 80C...

I however, hit 80C at 4.4 and probably closer to 90C (like yourself) at 4.5....

As a result, I'm running 4.4ghz (only 1.168v!!!)...best I can do and feel safe about. I feel like my cpu runs about 10C hotter than most.

_such high heat for such low voltage!!







_


----------



## oryon

I should have included the ambient temp. actually. Last night when I started the test, it was about 5C higher than it is now. My max temp. was reached last night and it was 91C. Now, its max is 80-81C.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> I should have included the ambient temp. actually. Last night when I started the test, it was about 5C higher than it is now. My max temp. was reached last night and it was 91C. Now, its max is 80-81C.


90'c during Prime95 testing on air cooling at 1.3+ voltage is ok.
1.35 volts seems to be about the limit for air cooling.


----------



## venomblade

Hm, is my chip awful or what? Takes 1.224v to stabilize 4.4. Hm maybe I should do more testing and see how much I can lower it, if people are hitting my clock speed at under 1.2v.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Hm, is my chip awful or what? Takes 1.224v to stabilize 4.4. Hm maybe I should do more testing and see how much I can lower it, if people are hitting my clock speed at under 1.2v.


whats you max temp??

My voltage is only 1.168v for 4.4ghz...but hits 80C in Prime95 (12 hours).


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> whats you max temp??
> My voltage is only 1.168v for 4.4ghz...but hits 80C in Prime95 (12 hours).


max temp for prime blend is 81

but also, a problem I face gaining true stability is, as CPU-Z reports, my voltage drops by .008 in random phases. I've messed with LLC but changing off of level 2 makes it worse. For example, my settings now, 1.250v fixed voltage in bios, CPU-Z reports max voltage is 1.232v, and then it drops in intervals of .008, and the lowest i've seen it go is 1.216. So it has three phases of voltage drops(1.216, 1.224, 1.232) but at load it sticks with the middle one. I turned off all power saving and C states, and if I change LLC level I'll sometimes drop 5+ times of .008, so I'm not sure how to just get one voltage, or if CPU-Z is reporting wrong.


----------



## .theMetal

what are your ambients guys? that is a key piece of info. If my house is cool (70-75f) my processor primes in the mid to high 60's c. but its summer and the house can get up to 85f (which is right around 30c) and temps go up to the mid to high 70's c.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> what are your ambients guys? that is a key piece of info. If my house is cool (70-75f) my processor primes in the mid to high 60's c. but its summer and the house can get up to 85f (which is right around 30c) and temps go up to the mid to high 70's c.


Hm, I'll have to check ambient when I get home from work. But I see you have the same mobo as me, could you refer to my post above yours, the second paragraph, and let me know if you've faced any similar experiences? Thanks.


----------



## losttsol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> 10 hrs stable so far without a hiccup. Max temp reached is 91 degrees C.
> I'm running 4.5 on a 3570K @ 1.32V. Does the voltage seem a little high to anybody out there? I tried lower voltages lastnight but had problems getting into Windows.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure about the voltage (I care about max temps)....but on average that temp is high for 4.5ghz. You probably got unlucky with the cpu wafter...like myself.
> 
> A lot of people can take it to 4.5 at max temp of like 70C - 80C...
> 
> I however, hit 80C at 4.4 and probably closer to 90C (like yourself) at 4.5....
> 
> As a result, I'm running 4.4ghz (only 1.168v!!!)...best I can do and feel safe about. I feel like my cpu runs about 10C hotter than most.
> 
> _such high heat for such low voltage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
Click to expand...

There seems to be a lot Ivy chips out there with different voltage requirements and temps. I see people with 1.2XX volts doing 4.8GHz where I need 1.36v. My cores stay in the mid to upper 70's C though at that voltage, where others are much lower or higher. I don't really see much correlation between anything with these chips.


----------



## .theMetal

well I honestly don't pay much attention to the actual voltage being sent







I know that I snapped a screen shot of primeing and cpuz said it had 1.168v. I'm at the clocks in my sig. And after 10 hours of prime and passing IBT on maximum, I've just called it stable.







It hasn't given me any problems in games yet, which is my final test.

I have the LLC at level 2, and I think the setting is called PLL? not very sure but its at 1.779 I believe, and everything else is pretty much auto. set voltage is 1.19 and all cores at 44. also IGPU is disabled.

To get to 4.5 stable I have to send 1.23 volts.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> well I honestly don't pay much attention to the actual voltage being sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I snapped a screen shot of primeing and cpuz said it had 1.168v. I'm at the clocks in my sig. And after 10 hours of prime and passing IBT on maximum, I've just called it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't given me any problems in games yet, which is my final test.
> I have the LLC at level 2, and I think the setting is called PLL? not very sure but its at 1.779 I believe, and everything else is pretty much auto. set voltage is 1.19 and all cores at 44. also IGPU is disabled.
> To get to 4.5 stable I have to send 1.23 volts.


Ah I see. To get stable for me at 4.5 I had to be at 1.276. Hm, I wonder if because the fact that I'm using the IGP makes it harder for me to OC.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> what are your ambients guys? that is a key piece of info. If my house is cool (70-75f) my processor primes in the mid to high 60's c. but its summer and the house can get up to 85f (which is right around 30c) and temps go up to the mid to high 70's c.


My ambient is like 23C (72F or so)..according to AC panel...


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> well I honestly don't pay much attention to the actual voltage being sent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I snapped a screen shot of primeing and cpuz said it had 1.168v. I'm at the clocks in my sig. And after 10 hours of prime and passing IBT on maximum, I've just called it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't given me any problems in games yet, which is my final test.
> I have the LLC at level 2, and I think the setting is called PLL? not very sure but its at 1.779 I believe, and everything else is pretty much auto. set voltage is 1.19 and all cores at 44. also IGPU is disabled.
> To get to 4.5 stable I have to send 1.23 volts.


What's you max temp at those settings (4.4 ghz, 1.168v)...I ask because that is my setup also...but I run it in LLC 4 with Offset -0.005.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *losttsol*
> 
> I don't really see much correlation between anything with these chips.


Same...it's all random at this point. Voltage and temps don't seem to be standard across the boards. it's a total lottery.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> What's you max temp at those settings (4.4 ghz, 1.168v)...I ask because that is my setup also...but I run it in LLC 4 with Offset -0.005.


I ask you this because like .theMetal, you have the same motherboard as me, and I really haven't found a conclusive answer for this yet. Does CPU-Z report voltage drops of .008 when you're stress testing or just in general use?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> I ask you this because like .theMetal, you have the same motherboard as me, and I really haven't found a conclusive answer for this yet. Does CPU-Z report voltage drops of .008 when you're stress testing or just in general use?


hmmm my voltage is always changing in load..and even in idle (i think)... for instance, I am 12 hours stable on Prime95 (90% RAM) & 50 rounds in IBT (max RAM)..but i've seen my voltage jump from like 1.15 - 1.17 (or something) on load. 90% of the time I see 1.160 or 1.168..with small spikes in 1.17 or dips in 1.15. I don't mind it changing as long as it passing tests..*.i thought this was totally normal..isn't it??* Is that what you meant?

if you want a fixed voltage..you'd could use fix mode..which I don't like...I like the lower voltage/heat on idle usage.


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> hmmm my voltage is always changing in load..and even in idle (i think)... for instance, I am 12 hours stable on Prime95 (90% RAM) & 50 rounds in IBT (max RAM)..but i've seen my voltage jump from like 1.15 - 1.17 (or something) on load. 90% of the time I see 1.160 or 1.168..with small spikes in 1.17 or dips in 1.15. I don't mind it changing as long as it passing tests..*.i thought this was totally normal..isn't it??* Is that what you meant?
> if you want a fixed voltage..you'd could use fix mode..which I don't like...I like the lower voltage/heat on idle usage.


Ah, maybe it is normal, I've never owned an Intel CPU until now, but my Phenom 965 never fluctuated in voltage, according to CPU-Z perhaps. And the fact that I set the voltage in the bios to 1.250 in the bios, but cpuz says 1.232 I'm assuming is just vdroop, but I didn't expect it to then drop in intervals of .008. Good to see it's not just me. I'm going to try testing with a lower voltage than what I am now since it seems I have way too much for 4.4.


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys,

If I do an RMA, do I do it through Newegg or Intel?

First timer here


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys,
> If I do an RMA, do I do it through Newegg or Intel?
> First timer here


lol..what did you do to it?!?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> What's you max temp at those settings (4.4 ghz, 1.168v)...I ask because that is my setup also...but I run it in LLC 4 with Offset -0.005.


The highest I've seen it get was about 82c with IBT. But with prime the hottest ever was 73c (core 2) and that was when the house was at like 85f, in the morning when I found it the house was down to like 75f all of the cores were around mid 60's c and the hottest was 67c (again, core 2) I cant remember what my offset is.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Hey guys,
> If I do an RMA, do I do it through Newegg or Intel?
> First timer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..what did you do to it?!?
Click to expand...

Nothing, it just runs hot as hell and isnt even stable at 4.3 GHz @ 1.3V.

I tried running it with the stock cooler just to see and it hits 85C on the Auto settings lol. I'm just worried its gonna fail in the future after the warranty because it runs so hot. Even with the hyper212 I'm hitting 78 on stock settings.

Would I do intel or newegg though?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Nothing, it just runs hot as hell and isnt even stable at 4.3 GHz @ 1.3V.
> I tried running it with the stock cooler just to see and it hits 85C on the Auto settings lol. I'm just worried its gonna fail in the future after the warranty because it runs so hot. Even with the hyper212 I'm hitting 78 on stock settings.
> Would I do intel or newegg though?


how are you applying thermal paste? and how are your ambient temps?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Ah, maybe it is normal, I've never owned an Intel CPU until now, but my Phenom 965 never fluctuated in voltage, according to CPU-Z perhaps. And the fact that I set the voltage in the bios to 1.250 in the bios, but cpuz says 1.232 I'm assuming is just vdroop, but I didn't expect it to then drop in intervals of .008. Good to see it's not just me. I'm going to try testing with a lower voltage than what I am now since it seems I have way too much for 4.4.


its normal it's called VDROOP


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> how are you applying thermal paste? and how are your ambient temps?


I have done the pea-drop size method and the X method. I have applied thermal paste to well over 20 processors before and have never had problems until now


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I have done the pea-drop size method and the X method. I have applied thermal paste to well over 20 processors before and have never had problems until now


its the TIM under the IHS that is the problem most likely.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> its the TIM under the IHS that is the problem most likely.


Yeah only problem is that I am still getting WHEA errors on runs at 4.2 GHz with a voltage of 1.28. And from what you guys have said, temps really won't help :/


----------



## HardwareDecoder

yea but if you de-lid and apply some liquid pro you can use more voltage to get it stable with less temps. I am doing mine soon.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yea but if you de-lid and apply some liquid pro you can use more voltage to get it stable with less temps. I am doing mine soon.


I could, but I need this processor to last a few years. I'm worried if I up the voltage that it might die too soon


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I could, but I need this processor to last a few years. I'm worried if I up the voltage that it might die too soon


its the chip you just got a rotten egg my 3570K in similar board is at 1.144 for 4.2 Ghz , with the stock cooling before i installed the H80 temps were ok i have plenty of pic`s for you to look at in profile if need be i`d say try the RMA tbh i don`t think de-lidding a bad chip will help not when his talking 1.3 V to reach what others can with far far less


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I could, but I need this processor to last a few years. I'm worried if I up the voltage that it might die too soon


well idk what to tell you then. these chips are crap until you de-lid them IMO and I am wishing I had just gotten a 2500k for $50 less and waited for haswell to upgrade.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I have done the pea-drop size method and the X method. I have applied thermal paste to well over 20 processors before and have never had problems until now


hmmm, not sure man. as much as I hate to tell you, I think you might have just lost the lottery. you might look into an rma like some others around here have done.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well idk what to tell you then. these chips are crap until you de-lid them IMO and I am wishing I had just gotten a 2500k for $50 less and waited for haswell to upgrade.


well, some are crap, others are not so much. I will give it at least 6 months till I delid mine, just for funsies. but I am extremely pleased with it. yes its a hot bastard, but its a challenge I've had a lot of fun with. I want to lap my phantek and add a third 140 fan first to drop the temps. also I can wait till a colorado winter.

but for now, at 4.4, its benching with 2500k's at ~4.7. which is a ton of power in my opinion


----------



## venomblade

Does anyone know how to disable the IGP? Mobo is in sig rig. Getting a 670 soon so I won't have a need for it to be enabled, I don't see any option in bios, I can choose to use either onboard or pci exprses but i'm not sure when I set it to pci-e with my 670 in, that it'll disable itself. Others have said you can't, and just manually set the amount of ram it reserves for itself to the lowest you can.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> well, some are crap, others are not so much. I will give it at least 6 months till I delid mine, just for funsies. but I am extremely pleased with it. yes its a hot bastard, but its a challenge I've had a lot of fun with. I want to lap my phantek and add a third 140 fan first to drop the temps. also I can wait till a colorado winter.
> but for now, at 4.4, its benching with 2500k's at ~4.7. which is a ton of power in my opinion


True mate the performance i get out of my chip is more then enough to keep me happy (FOR NOW) even at stock i would have been reasonably happy but as we do here at OCN we just cant help to push them a bit further then just stock lol


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the IGP? Mobo is in sig rig. Getting a 670 soon so I won't have a need for it to be enabled, I don't see any option in bios, I can choose to use either onboard or pci exprses but i'm not sure when I set it to pci-e with my 670 in, that it'll disable itself. Others have said you can't, and just manually set the amount of ram it reserves for itself to the lowest you can.


why not take full advantage and use it


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> why not take full advantage and use it


Not sure what you mean. I am, and have been using it now, but when my 670 comes I won't need it anymore. Are you referring to quick sync or virtu or whatever it's called?


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Not sure what you mean. I am, and have been using it now, but when my 670 comes I won't need it anymore. Are you referring to quick sync?


no i`m saying just cause you have a 670 coming does not mean you should disable the IGP wait till after you test and run benches







if how ever you were to get 2x 670 and run them in sli the IGP will not be needed or even work for that matter in conjunction with the two 670`s


----------



## bigal1542

I know this may seem like a really stupid question to ask, but if I get a replacement processor, do I need to reinstall the OS?

I can see reasons for me having to reinstall it and reasons not to.

Thanks,
Big Al


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I know this may seem like a really stupid question to ask, but if I get a replacement processor, do I need to reinstall the OS?
> I can see reasons for me having to reinstall it and reasons not to.
> Thanks,
> Big Al


Nope. Don't need to Re-install when changing platform either.
You might have to do a double reboot when changing platform for Windows 7 to adjust.
I had a I7 2700k in my mobo, switched it out the next week for my 3770k. Windows couldn't care less.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> I know this may seem like a really stupid question to ask, but if I get a replacement processor, do I need to reinstall the OS?
> I can see reasons for me having to reinstall it and reasons not to.
> Thanks,
> Big Al


should not have to no


----------



## venomblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> no i`m saying just cause you have a 670 coming does not mean you should disable the IGP wait till after you test and run benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if how ever you were to get 2x 670 and run them in sli the IGP will not be needed or even work for that matter in conjunction with the two 670`s


? So you're saying run benches of the HD 4000 vs the 670? I have a pretty good grasp on what the HD 4000 can and can't do lol.


----------



## blizzard182cold

well with my GTX570 i get P7000 + without the IGP with it P9000 + so tbh the idea of disabling something that is giving that little extra performance boost just seems silly

http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version << a thread on lucid logix and how people have been finding using both IGP and Discrete GPU`s playing there fave games might just make you wanna keep it enabled


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the IGP?


It's under Advanced\North Bridge configuration, *GPU Multi Monitor Support* = DISABLE.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

^^^ that one took me awhile to figure out also


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *venomblade*
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the IGP? Mobo is in sig rig. Getting a 670 soon so I won't have a need for it to be enabled, I don't see any option in bios, I can choose to use either onboard or pci exprses but i'm not sure when I set it to pci-e with my 670 in, that it'll disable itself. Others have said you can't, and just manually set the amount of ram it reserves for itself to the lowest you can.


malik beat me to it... turning off multi-monitor support when the 670 is installed will disable the IGPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> well with my GTX570 i get P7000 + without the IGP with it P9000 + so tbh the idea of disabling something that is giving that little extra performance boost just seems silly
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1254204/lucid-virtu-mvp-full-version << a thread on lucid logix and how people have been finding using both IGP and Discrete GPU`s playing there fave games might just make you wanna keep it enabled


the P9000 score with the IGP is a false number... FPS did not improve and actually dropped a little


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> True mate the performance i get out of my chip is more then enough to keep me happy (FOR NOW) even at stock i would have been reasonably happy but as we do here at OCN we just cant help to push them a bit further then just stock lol


I fully agree with you there, and trust me I plan on pushing the hell out of this thing come winter. Its just too damn hot in the summer







I figure for three months the clock can be a tad slower.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> I fully agree with you there, and trust me I plan on pushing the hell out of this thing come winter. Its just too damn hot in the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure for three months the clock can be a tad slower.


its winter here and my room gets as low as 16 deg c so i myself am a little worried come summer in Oz it does get really hot up to and over 40 deg c i have had the heater on a lot to try some what compensate for a summer temp while testing and so forth that way come summer i don`t need to be so concerned









Edit: also if i did want the heater on and by doing so after overclocking/stressing i may have gone over my desired temps not so much with this clock i don`t think but a higher clock would certainly pull more heat


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> malik beat me to it... turning off multi-monitor support when the 670 is installed will disable the IGPU
> the P9000 score with the IGP is a false number... FPS did not improve and actually dropped a little


interesting where did you get these results i have heard in many a game the fps has improved and even become more stable with a higher avg fps


----------



## malikq86

*Can anyone explain this:*

This is weird....my load voltage changed...i went in game and had CPU-Z running...the voltage hit 1.2v...however, voltage was mostly always 1.168 in Prime95. Anyone know what caused this? I also ran Prime95 again..voltage seems slightly higher as well...1.176 or something.

FYI - I had dual monitors...now I am using single. Using GTX 570.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> *Can anyone explain this:*
> 
> This is weird....my load voltage changed...i went in game and had CPU-Z running...the the voltage hit 1.2v...however, votlage was mostly always 1.168 in Prime95. Anyone know what caused this? I also ran Prime95 again..voltage seems slightly higher as well...1.176 or something.
> 
> FYI - I had dual monitors...now I am using single. Using GTX 570.


Lighter load on the CPU should result in a higher VCore, as Vdroop isn't as heavy.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> interesting where did you get these results i have heard in many a game the fps has improved and even become more stable with a higher avg fps


http://www.anandtech.com/show/4795/idf-2011-lucid-announces-virtu-ultimate-mvp-featuring-hyperformance-technology

Ryan Smith gives a good explanation in the article with:
Quote:


> One thing Lucid has made very clear is that while HyperFormance technically improves framerates, this is not the intention of the technology. Indeed it's largely a side effect of the fact that with HyperFormance the GPU is rendering some (or none) of a frame while still reporting to the CPU that the frame has been rendered and the buffers flipped.
> 
> The principle purpose of HyperFormance is to reduce input lag, and this is a logical extension of Virtual Vsync - if something is not going to be displayed (e.g. it will be an out of date frame by the time the next buffer flip comes around), why render it? Ultimately what Lucid is doing here is a creative workaround on updating the display without always waiting up to 16ms for a new refresh cycle with v-sync, and an even more creative workaround for the fact that modern GPUs typically have up to several frames in their rendering pipeline. The end goal is to display as new a frame as possible, as waiting for refreshes and having multiple frames in the rendering pipeline both contribute to input lag.


In essence, you get the latest frame displayed on your screen sooner. So, it's great for gaming, but it's not improving FPS and should be turned off for benchmarks.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i have ran 3D Mark 11 both with and with out and would beg to differ the avg fps is higher with it on maybe not the highest fps overall but the avg for me seems to be higher

Edit : screen shots in profile show with and without also take a look at the 3D Mark 11 account Blizzard182cold for all tests taken

Saying this i`m not meaning to be argumentative just trying to figure out what the go is with it it is a new tech and prob not fully understood by most as yet inc. myself


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> i have ran 3D Mark 11 both with and with out and would beg to differ the avg fps is higher with it on maybe not the highest fps overall but the avg for me seems to be higher


Please try to understand the Lucid technology. There is *no debate* that FPS figures are higher while using it. Everyone agrees. But the reason they are higher has nothing to do with more frames being rendered. The values are *not accurate*.

I have presented the information straight to you and you either ignored it or misread it. So, what motivation do I have to try to help anymore?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> i have ran 3D Mark 11 both with and with out and would beg to differ the avg fps is higher with it on maybe not the highest fps overall but the avg for me seems to be higher
> 
> 
> 
> Please try to understand the Lucid technology. There is *no debate* that FPS figures are higher while using it. Everyone agrees. But the reason they are higher has nothing to do with more frames being rendered. The values are *not accurate*.
> 
> I have presented the information straight to you and you either ignored it or misread it. So, what motivation do I have to try to help anymore?
Click to expand...

Easy partner, he said he didn't quite understand it









Blizzard: If Lucid decides that a frame no longer needs to be rendered, it reports the frame as rendered and displayed so that the next frame in queue is worked on instead. So even though the frame will not be displayed on your monitor, your benchmark believes it displayed it due to the "frame completion" message being sent to it.

Almost like when you divide out money...

1 for me, 1 for you... You only have 1 dollar. 2 dollars have been spent though...


----------



## oryon

Well, I had a heartbreaking crash after 12 hours in Prime95. I decided to kick the multiplier down 1.

I downloaded LinX to see if I could find any errors earlier and it made it through 20 runs with no errors. Now, I know this is also referred to as the Intel Burn Test, but the temp on my hottest core reached 104C. My temps in Prime95 only reach a max of 87C. I'm not too familiar with when chip degradation begins to take effect, but since I want to err on the side of caution, do you think any damage was done?

I'm at 1.28V at load.


----------



## ojmh7

Hi friends i need some guidance here overlocking my ivy i5-3570k, i have this already:



I'm pleased with a 4.3ghz frecuency, but i'm not sure if the core voltage is good, the temperatures looks right, with a room temperature of 20°C.

You can see my rig aspects at my signature .....


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> Well, I had a heartbreaking crash after 12 hours in Prime95. I decided to kick the multiplier down 1.
> I downloaded LinX to see if I could find any errors earlier and it made it through 20 runs with no errors. Now, I know this is also referred to as the Intel Burn Test, but the temp on my hottest core reached 104C. My temps in Prime95 only reach a max of 87C. I'm not too familiar with when chip degradation begins to take effect, but since I want to err on the side of caution, do you think any damage was done?
> I'm at 1.28V at load.


Dude...I won't never let IBT pass 90C....that 104C is WAY to hot for safety imho. The CPU will shut itself down at 105C to prevent damage. I would reduce speed/voltage if I were you..until IBT only hits 90C. But to each his own.

FYI - the temp difference between Prime95 (12 hours blend, 90% RAM) and IBT (50 rounds, maximum) for me is only 5C.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojmh7*
> 
> Hi friends i need some guidance here overlocking my ivy i5-3570k, i have this already:
> 
> I'm pleased with a 4.3ghz frecuency, but i'm not sure if the core voltage is good, the temperatures looks right, with a room temperature of 20°C.
> You can see my rig aspects at my signature .....


If you can reduced voltage try...your chip is a pretty hot for 4.3ghz (given your ambient is only 20C). However, you might just have a hot chip like me. Are you using offset or fixed mode?? I would recommend offset mode. Try a higher LLC Load Live Level with the lowest possible Offset you can to get 4.3ghz.

FYI - My ambient is 23C... I hit 81C at 4.4ghz (Level 4, -0.005 Offset)...and about 75C at 4.4ghz (Level 5, -0.035).


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojmh7*
> 
> Hi friends i need some guidance here overlocking my ivy i5-3570k, i have this already:
> 
> I'm pleased with a 4.3ghz frecuency, but i'm not sure if the core voltage is good, the temperatures looks right, with a room temperature of 20°C.
> You can see my rig aspects at my signature .....


Go in to Digi+ and change T.Probe to Extreme. and the optimized option to Extreme this will allow lower voltage although wont lower heat.

Start at 1.15v. and increment by .02 while running Prime 2.77 with 1minute FFTs, run it for 2 hours, if you get any crashes reboot and increase voltage.
If you are getting WHEA errors increase voltage. (check event viewer).

Once thats stable try custom blend 1min FFTs for the same amount of time using most your RAM, if you are overclocking the RAM do that 1st.
If you get BCCODE 124 in Blend after your vcore is stable you increase VCCIO.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Dude...I won't never let IBT pass 90C....that 104C is WAY to hot for safety imho. The CPU will shut itself down at 105C.


Even if you disable Thermal Control in BIOS, what happens at the temp limit is the CPU just throttles itself down to about 102c.

It never crashes or reboots.


----------



## ojmh7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Go in to Digi+ and change T.Probe to Extreme. and the optimized option to Extreme this will allow lower voltage although wont lower heat.
> Start at 1.15v. and increment by .02 while running Prime 2.77 with 1minute FFTs, run it for 2 hours, if you get any crashes reboot and increase voltage.
> If you are getting WHEA errors increase voltage. (check event viewer).
> Once thats stable try custom blend 1min FFTs for the same amount of time using most your RAM, if you are overclocking the RAM do that 1st.
> If you get BCCODE 124 in Blend after your vcore is stable you increase VCCIO.


Thanks man, but this is my first overlock and I don't understand a word you're saying hahahha, is there some guide out there to learn all those terms you used like: Digi+, T.probe, FFT's, BCCODE, VCCIO?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojmh7*
> 
> Thanks man, but this is my first overlock and I don't understand a word you're saying hahahha, is there some guide out there to learn all those terms you used like: Digi+, T.probe, FFT's, BCCODE, VCCIO?


Here are some guides:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_50
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1688360


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojmh7*
> 
> Thanks man, but this is my first overlock and I don't understand a word you're saying hahahha, is there some guide out there to learn all those terms you used like: Digi+, T.probe, FFT's, BCCODE, VCCIO?


He means phase control and duty control, tbh I never found them to help with my overclocking, maybe suicide runs idk. Worth a try though.



VCCIO is the imc voltage? I run it at 1.1v shouldn't need to go any higher and I only have it that high since I'm overclocking my ram.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Yea VCCIO is the IMC voltage, I had to raise it to 1.225v with blend test only once both CPU and RAM were overclocked, one or the other I could of left it at 1.1.


----------



## oryon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *oryon*
> 
> Well, I had a heartbreaking crash after 12 hours in Prime95. I decided to kick the multiplier down 1.
> I downloaded LinX to see if I could find any errors earlier and it made it through 20 runs with no errors. Now, I know this is also referred to as the Intel Burn Test, but the temp on my hottest core reached 104C. My temps in Prime95 only reach a max of 87C. I'm not too familiar with when chip degradation begins to take effect, but since I want to err on the side of caution, do you think any damage was done?
> I'm at 1.28V at load.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...I won't never let IBT pass 90C....that 104C is WAY to hot for safety imho. The CPU will shut itself down at 105C to prevent damage. I would reduce speed/voltage if I were you..until IBT only hits 90C. But to each his own.
> 
> FYI - the temp difference between Prime95 (12 hours blend, 90% RAM) and IBT (50 rounds, maximum) for me is only 5C.
Click to expand...

That's odd. I'm not sure why my temp differences are so much? It passed both IBT and a Prime95 (13hr, blend).

Any thoughts?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Got degradation on my CPU, not stable in prime anymore even if I pump the voltage .05.
New wifi controller added and ambients are 4 degrees warmer but I think its just degradation.

I am just gonna leave it, if it BSOD during normal use or throws any WHEA errors I will buy a 3570k.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Trying now in safe mode and it's fine so far, I think it was Kaspersky pure which I had installed, so everyone should either stress test in safe mode or stress test with Kaspersky pure.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Running 5Ghz @ 1.55v now, its not insta crashing like it was before I installed Kaspersky, I think software could play a role in prime stability.

One problem though is I cant monitor temperatures, when I run realtemp it says driver not loaded, the driver is apparently winring0 not sure how to load drivers in safemode.

I will run a stress test in safe mode during the Italy v Spain match.

At 5Ghz and 2400Mhz RAM I have had to raise VCCIO again for DIablo 3.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I know you kinda want the chip to die, but if you just find a ridiculous sweet spot (ridiculous since I know you wont back down) and leave it there and stop running prime everyday that chip will last twice as long. You're just asking for degradation by running prime at those voltages every other day. I don't care what people say about ivy being more resistant, that chip will degrade.


----------



## bandook

Hey, if he wants to fry his chip, let him! I love the fact that someone wants to volunteer to put data on the charts


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS*
> 
> I know you kinda want the chip to die, but if you just find a ridiculous sweet spot (ridiculous since I know you wont back down) and leave it there and stop running prime everyday that chip will last twice as long. You're just asking for degradation by running prime at those voltages every other day. I don't care what people say about ivy being more resistant, that chip will degrade.


We need someone to abuse their chip like this. The information will benefit everyone.


----------



## GeforceGTS

I know, I know.

I just had to say something, I've resisted for the last week ;x everytime he posts that he's running prime again makes me cringe









It would be nice to know how long it would live at high vcore under normal use though, instead of constantly running prime. Probably be more usefull information.


----------



## DOM.

not normal use but best out of the two new chips that clocked on air


----------



## ojmh7

Thanks all of you for the help, I tried doing everything you said and what the guides say ... and now this is how it looks:










I tested with IBT and everything was ok, and with prime95 for more than 4 hours and as you can see no problems so far ... but i'm a little bit worried cuz one of my cores seems to be a lot hotter than the others

If you have any more suggestion please tell me


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ojmh7*
> 
> Thanks all of you for the help, I tried doing everything you said and what the guides say ... and now this is how it looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested with IBT and everything was ok, and with prime95 for more than 4 hours and as you can see no problems so far ... but i'm a little bit worried cuz one of my cores seems to be a lot hotter than the others
> 
> If you have any more suggestion please tell me


One core always seems to be hotter than the others... I'm folding right now and my temperatures are 62-73-72-68. lol

Great OC, awesome temps. Enjoy


----------



## v1x

i can pass 12h48m prime small ffts @ 4.6ghz 1.208 vcore vdroop

fails blend instantly,
4.6ghz @ 1.23 fails blend, 1.245 fails blend, 1.28 fails blend!!

vcore is not the issue for me which leads me to believe its not the cpu causing my 0x124 bsod

got my ram manually set to 1866mhz(default) 9 10 9 27 2t @ 1.5v

need some help xD

currently testing
i/o voltage 1.2v
system agent voltage 0.9500v
memory voltage 1.6v
PLL voltage 1.84

SPEC
corsair vengeance 1866 mhz
msi z77 gd65
ati 7970 w/koolance block
corsair tx 850w psu
switch 810 watercooled


----------



## malikq86

Just wondering, who all here is using "Additional Turbo Boost Voltage" ???

I'm 100% stable with just Offset and LLC Line Load....but thinking of redoing OC with Turbo Boost Voltage.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> not normal use but best out of the two new chips that clocked on air


Nice one!

My second 3770k isn't as good as my 1st, I don't normally stress test but this one deserved a spanking so gave it a few passes of IBT.


----------



## MaFi0s0

1.55v 5ghz 1.3 vccio, Stable in safe mode for 3 1/2 hours 1min ffts, 1 bsod 101 on boot in normal.

Running blend now in safe mode, on phone so can't type properly.

I will try other voltages to try get 1.55v 5ghz stable in windows.


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1x*
> 
> i can pass 12h48m prime small ffts @ 4.6ghz 1.208 vcore vdroop
> fails blend instantly,
> 4.6ghz @ 1.23 fails blend, 1.245 fails blend, 1.28 fails blend!!
> vcore is not the issue for me which leads me to believe its not the cpu causing my 0x124 bsod
> got my ram manually set to 1866mhz(default) 9 10 9 27 2t @ 1.5v
> need some help xD
> currently testing
> i/o voltage 1.2v
> system agent voltage 0.9500v
> memory voltage 1.6v
> PLL voltage 1.84
> SPEC
> corsair vengeance 1866 mhz
> msi z77 gd65
> ati 7970 w/koolance block
> corsair tx 850w psu
> switch 810 watercooled


Try 1.225 io or 1.65v ram. That should do it, if not 1.275 io.

So protip, dont mess with PCH Voltage, I think I am okay now though but got a strange BSOD code.
BCCode: bad0020

I set it to 1.15v which is the start of it turning from white to yellow in my bios.

Event viewer is telling me to run chkdisk, everytime this sorta thing happens with overclocking I get no errors.


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Try 1.225 io or 1.65v ram. That should do it, if not 1.275 io.
> So protip, dont mess with PCH Voltage, I think I am okay now though but got a strange BSOD code.
> BCCode: bad0020
> I set it to 1.15v which is the start of it turning from white to yellow in my bios.
> Event viewer is telling me to run chkdisk, everytime this sorta thing happens with overclocking I get no errors.


Funny things can happen when you overclock. Could be unrelated, but you could need to increase your northbridge/chipset voltage. Haven't figured out which one it is on this platform, only messing with vcore right now. But the z77 controls the intel sata ports, so it's unlikely it's a faulty disk, just need to tweak some other voltages to get the chipset stable. maybe. I dunno.


----------



## MaFi0s0

I have tried all voltages in the bios, even disabled some cpu settings. It seems to be either a motherboard issue or windows issue.
So running 4.8 at 1.55.

TIL, install all yours apps first then overclock.

I had to fix 1 error with chkdsk just a useless tmp file.


----------



## MaFi0s0

CPU is running 15-20c hotter than usual, running 4.7 @ 1.5v 4.4 @ 1.35v now. Ordering a new chip and wont be going over 1.5v.
Loop is fine.

Chip is degraded finally lol.


----------



## Aparition

I followed Iketh's previous advice with LLC. Works great if you want to use offset Vcore.
Set it to normal (%25)
Using offset Vcore
4.6 x 100 @ 1.218 voltage. (highest I have seen it)
Not had any WHEA errors for the past week. Ran the chip heavily in different stress states - 1 core, full load, split load and idle load, full idle load, etc...
So if you find your overclock stable during full stress test on all cores, but still see whea errors pop up randomly switch LLC to low or off (some is still good for high oc I guess).
Temperatures didn't change really at all from previous settings for me.


----------



## Caos

my 3570k after 1 hours prime 95 27.7 build 2


PD: could lower the vcore offset to -0025, the vcore stay at 1.176


----------



## malikq86

EDIT: hmmm...nvm. accident, wrong post.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> CPU is running 15-20c hotter than usual, running 4.7 @ 1.5v 4.4 @ 1.35v now. Ordering a new chip and wont be going over 1.5v.
> Loop is fine.
> Chip is degraded finally lol.


awwwww







i was hoping you'd go at least a month lol... +rep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I followed Iketh's previous advice with LLC. Works great if you want to use offset Vcore.
> Set it to normal (%25)
> Using offset Vcore
> 4.6 x 100 @ 1.218 voltage. (highest I have seen it)
> Not had any WHEA errors for the past week. Ran the chip heavily in different stress states - 1 core, full load, split load and idle load, full idle load, etc...
> So if you find your overclock stable during full stress test on all cores, but still see whea errors pop up randomly switch LLC to low or off (some is still good for high oc I guess).
> Temperatures didn't change really at all from previous settings for me.


----------



## Murlocke

So, out of curiosity.. I pulled out my Noctua D14 and removed my Rasa RX360 Extreme Kit. 3C drop on full load. 5C drop on idles. Ambient is the same 72F. This is at 1.25v on a i7 3770k at 4.6GHz and in a 800D, a case claimed to be "very bad for air cooling".

I'm going to be selling my watercooling now, and i'm wonder what people feel about this. Should I sell the kit for cheap because something could possibly be faulty in it? Or do you feel this is just the processor? I reseated about 50 times and troubleshooted my watercooling temps for awhile on here, and it seems nothing was wrong with my kit.


----------



## ChaosAD

Only 3C drop on full load doesnt sound right to me. Since you have reseated the block i cant think of anything else atm.

When you stress test with prime, do you just run the default blend test?


----------



## Danylu

Hi guys! Going to try OC my chip, has anyone fried their 3570k by hitting 1.4v? I want mine to last 4 years or so before it fries, especially because gains from CPUs aren't that great, I mean going from my Q6600 to a 3570k is nice, but not mind blowingly different.

Going by this thread, should I expect about 4.3Ghz, if I'm keeping to my limits?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So, out of curiosity.. I pulled out my Noctua D14 and removed my Rasa RX360 Extreme Kit. 3C drop on full load. 5C drop on idles. Ambient is the same 72F. This is at 1.25v on a i7 3770k at 4.6GHz and in a 800D, a case claimed to be "very bad for air cooling".
> I'm going to be selling my watercooling now, and i'm wonder what people feel about this. Should I sell the kit for cheap because something could possibly be faulty in it? Or do you feel this is just the processor? I reseated about 50 times and troubleshooted my watercooling temps for awhile on here, and it seems nothing was wrong with my kit.


Have you tried a higher voltage to see if the temp delta is better for the Rasa?
These chips produce less than 80 watts even with a moderate overclock. High end coolers are designed to cool 150watt + rated CPU's. At low to moderated voltages most coolers are perfectly capable of handling Ivy Bridge.

When you get into the higher voltages is when water cooling will have better effect with heat.
The Noctua D14 is very very good though so it might be the quality of the Rasa Block is only as efficient as the D14. If you can check for higher voltages and see if there is a difference.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> So, out of curiosity.. I pulled out my Noctua D14 and removed my Rasa RX360 Extreme Kit. 3C drop on full load. 5C drop on idles. Ambient is the same 72F. This is at 1.25v on a i7 3770k at 4.6GHz and in a 800D, a case claimed to be "very bad for air cooling".
> I'm going to be selling my watercooling now, and i'm wonder what people feel about this. Should I sell the kit for cheap because something could possibly be faulty in it? Or do you feel this is just the processor? I reseated about 50 times and troubleshooted my watercooling temps for awhile on here, and it seems nothing was wrong with my kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a higher voltage to see if the temp delta is better for the Rasa?
> These chips produce less than 80 watts even with a moderate overclock. High end coolers are designed to cool 150watt + rated CPU's. At low to moderated voltages most coolers are perfectly capable of handling Ivy Bridge.
> 
> When you get into the higher voltages is when water cooling will have better effect with heat.
> The Noctua D14 is very very good though so it might be the quality of the Rasa Block is only as efficient as the D14. If you can check for higher voltages and see if there is a difference.
Click to expand...

He's been battling his i7-3770k since release day. He's put that WC loop through the ringer to get those temps to come down and to hit 4.8. He ended up backing down to 4.6 because it just wouldn't make it comfortably at 4.7, let alone 4.8


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danylu*
> 
> Hi guys! Going to try OC my chip, has anyone fried their 3570k by hitting 1.4v? I want mine to last 4 years or so before it fries, especially because gains from CPUs aren't that great, I mean going from my Q6600 to a 3570k is nice, but not mind blowingly different.
> Going by this thread, should I expect about 4.3Ghz, if I'm keeping to my limits?
> Thanks in advance


No one has fried it that I know of, but there was some lunatic on here that was running 1.6? or something, and finally seen some chip degradation lol. As far as not feeling the performance boost from q6600 to the 3570, that's understandable. The q6600 is a decent chip, and your not gonna "feel" a whole lot compared to the 3570. However, if you have a stopwatch, your gonna "see" a lot of difference. This chip is at least twice as fast as the q6600 at crunching numbers in everything it does. I came up from a q9550 at 4.0 and didn't "feel" much, but i'm certainly not waiting for things as much







If you really want to feel somthing, get an SSD and have your mind blown


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Danylu*
> 
> Hi guys! Going to try OC my chip, has anyone fried their 3570k by hitting 1.4v? I want mine to last 4 years or so before it fries, especially because gains from CPUs aren't that great, I mean going from my Q6600 to a 3570k is nice, but not mind blowingly different.
> Going by this thread, should I expect about 4.3Ghz, if I'm keeping to my limits?
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one has fried it that I know of, but there was some lunatic on here that was running 1.6? or something, and finally seen some chip degradation lol. As far as not feeling the performance boost from q6600 to the 3570, that's understandable. The q6600 is a decent chip, and your not gonna "feel" a whole lot compared to the 3570. However, if you have a stopwatch, your gonna "see" a lot of difference. This chip is at least twice as fast as the q6600 at crunching numbers in everything it does. I came up from a q9550 at 4.0 and didn't "feel" much, but i'm certainly not waiting for things as much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to feel somthing, get an SSD and have your mind blown
Click to expand...

Mafioso... yea. he didn't just see SOME degradation though... he kept stress testing his chip at 1.55-1.6, and it got to the point where it wouldn't even boot at 4.4 w/ 1.3 volts anymore. LOL

I'm personally not going above 1.35 with my chip. I want it to fold its ass off for years to come.


----------



## An4rchyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mafioso... yea. he didn't just see SOME degradation though... he kept stress testing his chip at 1.55-1.6, and it got to the point where it wouldn't even boot at 4.4 w/ 1.3 volts anymore. LOL
> I'm personally not going above 1.35 with my chip. I want it to fold its ass off for years to come.


Damn that's too bad I was planning to get maybe 5.5ghz with my cold plate sitting at about -20c. I guess I shouldn't delid if they degrade like that and use my overclocker warranty.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *An4rchyZ*
> 
> I guess I shouldn't delid if they degrade like that


Degrade like what?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *An4rchyZ*
> 
> Damn that's too bad I was planning to get maybe 5.5ghz with my cold plate sitting at about -20c. I guess I shouldn't delid if they degrade like that and use my overclocker warranty.


The LN2 guys were benching Ivy just fine with very high volts. I think running 1.5-1.6 volts on water/air is what killed the chip.
TEC should be interesting for overclocking Ivy
The cooler you can keep Ivy the lower volts it will use.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

got my new chip gonna install later. we'll see how this one does.









Is it a bad idea to use cool lab liquid pro on the top of ihs since i'm not gonna de-lid this one. It just says on the package don't use on aluminum is the ihs aluminum?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *An4rchyZ*
> 
> I guess I shouldn't delid if they degrade like that
> 
> 
> 
> Degrade like what?
Click to expand...

Mafioso's chip. He delidded, and ran stress tests galore at 1.6 volts. That is why it degraded.

If you bump the volts up, and run it for gaming at 5.0 with 1.55 volts or something, I'm sure it'll last for a while like that. I wouldn't delid, because if it degrades to the point of instability at all settings, use your OC warranty and get a new one to do it again. Hopefully by the time you need to replace it, the new stepping will be out and it'll hit 5.0 without insane temps/volts.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> got my new chip gonna install later. we'll see how this one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a bad idea to use cool lab liquid pro on the top of ihs since i'm not gonna de-lid this one. It just says on the package don't use on aluminum is the ihs aluminum?


It has been noted to bond or act like a glue in some cases. The IHS should be copper.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so it's not a good idea?


----------



## Aparition

It should be ok
Here is the data sheet for it
http://www.coollaboratory.com/pdf/manual_liquid_pro_englisch.pdf

It does have an adverse affect with aluminum ( creates an insulator with the reaction) most coolers are Copper with Nickel Plating.
Unsure if Nickel plating has aluminum in it


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I just decided to use as5 since I don't want to risk ruining this chip. Looking like I got a cooler one this time.

44x @ 1.200 / LLC 3/ 80c max in IBT high settings. and the as5 should drop another 2-3c once it cures in my experience. went with this X pattern this time.

will have to prime over night to see if stable.

this one is a costa-rica my others were malaysia


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> It should be ok
> Here is the data sheet for it
> http://www.coollaboratory.com/pdf/manual_liquid_pro_englisch.pdf
> It does have an adverse affect with aluminum ( creates an insulator with the reaction) most coolers are Copper with Nickel Plating.
> Unsure if Nickel plating has aluminum in it


Ni plating is not an alloy so should be pure nickel


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> got my new chip gonna install later. we'll see how this one does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a bad idea to use cool lab liquid pro on the top of ihs since i'm not gonna de-lid this one. It just says on the package don't use on aluminum is the ihs aluminum?


The IHS is nickle-plated copper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mafioso's chip. He delidded, and ran stress tests galore at 1.6 volts. That is why it degraded.
> If you bump the volts up, and run it for gaming at 5.0 with 1.55 volts or something, I'm sure it'll last for a while like that. I wouldn't delid, because if it degrades to the point of instability at all settings, use your OC warranty and get a new one to do it again. Hopefully by the time you need to replace it, the new stepping will be out and it'll hit 5.0 without insane temps/volts.


My question was for anarchy to think about his statement because he judged IvB resilience without knowing the conditions of the degradation. Then, factor in that IvB is proving to be more resilient than SnB and his statement becomes rediculous.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I think I want to do an offset oc this time.

vcore + 0.005
turbo + 0.004
LLC level 3

cpuz reports: 1.200/8 idle 1.168/0 full load. temps are 75c prime 81c IBT.

is this too much vdroop? do I need LLC lvl 2 ?


----------



## Iketh

no that's perfect


----------



## Teiji

1.200 idle is perfect? What's the point of using offset if your idle voltage is that high?


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> 1.200 idle is perfect? What's the point of using offset if your idle voltage is that high?


HardwareDecoder asked a question and I answered it. His question had nothing to do with idle voltage.

While we're at it, yes you still get offset benefits at full load if he's idling at full voltage. What you lose are the benefits with all loads in between.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *An4rchyZ*
> 
> Damn that's too bad I was planning to get maybe 5.5ghz with my cold plate sitting at about -20c. I guess I shouldn't delid if they degrade like that and use my overclocker warranty.


5.5Ghz might be a bit much for a TEC, guess it depends on the chip & voltage needed. I was stressing my 3770k at 5.2Ghz a couple pages back at 1.4V load, after that it wanted pretty big voltage bumps to do more & although it was angering me by being a so-so overclocker I didn't want to degrade it with IBT.
If you will be looking for max clocks don't delid, temperatures will be cooler but most sub-zero coolers find delidding instantly lowers the max clocks a chip was capable of before delidding, basically an instant degrade.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> HardwareDecoder asked a question and I answered it. His question had nothing to do with idle voltage.
> While we're at it, yes you still get offset benefits at full load if he's idling at full voltage. What you lose is the benefits with all loads in between.


what exactly are the benefits of offset vs fixed cause this is the same voltage that I needed on this chip to not get whea errors instantly w/ fixed.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what exactly are the benefits of offset vs fixed cause this is the same voltage that I needed on this chip to not get whea errors instantly w/ fixed.


The voltage you listed was with full prime. Now put a different full load on it such as [email protected] and check your voltage. Stay at LLC3 or lower and you'll still be stable.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what exactly are the benefits of offset vs fixed cause this is the same voltage that I needed on this chip to not get whea errors instantly w/ fixed.


Offset mode allows the voltage to drop as frequency drops (when you're not doing anything intensive). And if voltage drops, temperature and power usage drops. So you get a cooler and longer lasting CPU (and a cooler room because of less exhaust heat maybe).

But if you have the idle voltage as high as your load voltage, then you might as well stick with fixed mode, since I don't think you'll get any benefit from it (unless you can't get stable at fixed voltage).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Offset mode allows the voltage to drop as frequency drops (when you're not doing anything intensive). And if voltage drops, temperature and power usage drops. So you get a cooler and longer lasting CPU (and a cooler room because of less exhaust heat maybe).
> But if you have the idle voltage as high as your load voltage, then you might as well stick with fixed mode, since I don't think you'll get any benefit from it (unless you can't get stable at fixed voltage).


oh I have all the c-states disabled anyway but I might re-enable. yea i'm not sure if i should use offset or fixed since it's giving me the same voltage anyway. I'm fairly confused.


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> oh I have all the c-states disabled anyway but I might re-enable. yea i'm not sure if i should use offset or fixed since it's giving me the same voltage anyway. I'm fairly confused.


It is strange that your idle doesn't drop. Maybe it is the c states. You should drop down close to 1v idle, i would think. I'm at 45x100, idle around 1.080v, load 1.310.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bandook*
> 
> It is strange that your idle doesn't drop. Maybe it is the c states. You should drop down close to 1v idle, i would think. I'm at 45x100, idle around 1.080v, load 1.310.


yeah it was cstates being off, did also have a bios update so not sure if turning those back on or the update but it seems my temps are 3c cooler now @ full load.

idle's at 0.984 full load 1.168 didn't crack 80 in ibt so thats nice.

it seems like my frequency jumps all over the place even at idle is this normal? actually it might just be an issue with realtemp as cpu-z isn't showing it moving except from 1600 to 4400 when I actually do something.

also if +0.005 is enough to run 4.4 why isn't +0.010 enough to run 4600. just curious im happy with 4400

getting pretty tired of trying to get a stable OC. i'm gonna be done soon and just game even if I have to do it at stock so hopefully I can do 12 hours of prime tonight and call it done.


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> yeah it was cstates being off, did also have a bios update so not sure if turning those back on or the update but it seems my temps are 3c cooler now @ full load.
> idle's at 0.984 full load 1.168 didn't crack 80 in ibt so thats nice.
> it seems like my frequency jumps all over the place even at idle is this normal? actually it might just be an issue with realtemp as cpu-z isn't showing it moving except from 1600 to 4400 when I actually do something.


Yeah, it will jump to various frequencies.

I bet it was the c-states. Just more evidence that these chips run fine with them on. May be better with them off under LN2 or something, but i'll never know







That has been the first thing I did on my older systems when I start overclocking, turn all power saving states off. lol, now it's difficult because I always want to wonder if having the features on is not preventing a certain overclock.


----------



## ChaosAD

Still testing with stock hsf. Atm my cpu runs at 4ghz with offset set to -0.080 (0.80v idle - 1.088v load), LLC standard, VTT 1.60v, Ram 1.60v @ 2133 9-11-9-28 1T. Room temp 26C, 29-36-29-32 idle and 90C max with linx/prime. Lowering VTT from default 1.80v to 1.60v didnt drop temp even 1C at load like some say.

I am going to give a try with offset set to -0.090/-0.10v and ram at 2200.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

well i got whea errors (ran prime for 10 hours no errors) then got whea while playing a game, so do i increase offset voltage to +0.010 or..?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> well i got whea errors (ran prime for 10 hours no errors) then got whea while playing a game, so do i increase offset voltage to +0.010 or..?


If you are stable running full load, then you want to decrease LLC if you have it high.
If you are not stable running full load, then ya raise v-core by raising offset 1.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

so if im using level 3, switch to level 2?


----------



## MaFi0s0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Mafioso... yea. he didn't just see SOME degradation though... he kept stress testing his chip at 1.55-1.6, and it got to the point where it wouldn't even boot at 4.4 w/ 1.3 volts anymore. LOL
> I'm personally not going above 1.35 with my chip. I want it to fold its ass off for years to come.


I think it would boot at 4.4 1.3v. Its running 4.4 @ 1.35v stable right now.

It still Overclocks, just wont reach 4.9 stable anymore, runs 20c hotter than it should, and requires a little more voltage for lower clocks.

Stress tests all pass, swapping it out tonight for my new CPU, its from Costa Rica.

Glue was a little easier to cut.



Gonna run it at 1.45ish not going past 1.5v at all.

On the other chip temps were in the 90s under stress testing in prime 2.77, I think the AVX instructions is what degraded it, 2.77 is tough on the chip.

It totalled about 30hrs 100c @ 1.3v on air then 20 hours on 2.66 @ 1.6v and about 6 hours on 2.77 @ 1.6v.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> so if im using level 3, switch to level 2?


I'm only familiar with Asus BIOS which uses Default 0, Medium %25, High %50, Very High %75, Extreme %100,
but if 2 is less LLC then yes if Load voltage is stable but still receive those errors.

Lowering LLC raises idle/low load voltage.
If full load voltage is at the minimum for stability you might have to nudge v-core up 1 when you lower LLC, this doesn't raise v-core during load it just raises the ceiling so the CPU can reach the v-core you had before (V-Droop).


----------



## MaFi0s0

Just to wrap up my OCing.

CPU PLL made no difference except when raising BCLK 1.55v was not enough for 103BCLK.

Internal PLL I did not need =< 5GHz.

VCCSA, PCH both did SFA except corrupt a temporary file on my SSD which chkdsk sorted.

Vcore and a couple Digi+ settings was all that helped with the CPU.

VCCIO voltages needed to avoid BCCode 124 in blend test:

1.225v 4.9GHz 2400 cas 10.

1.3v 5GHz 2400 Cas 10.

I advise overclocking RAM 1st then CPU with the RAM. Going from 1333 to 2400 may require more vcore and raise temps, did not get to test this fully.

2hr 1min FFTs seems suitable. Not 20hr 15min FFTs.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Still testing with stock hsf. Atm my cpu runs at 4ghz with offset set to -0.080 (0.80v idle - 1.088v load), LLC standard, VTT 1.60v, Ram 1.60v @ 2133 9-11-9-28 1T. Room temp 26C, 29-36-29-32 idle and 90C max with linx/prime. Lowering VTT from default 1.80v to 1.60v didnt drop temp even 1C at load like some say.
> I am going to give a try with offset set to -0.090/-0.10v and ram at 2200.


Never really a good idea to OC cpu with the stock cooler. Even a budget air cooler (i.e., $30) would give you a better safety cushion.


----------



## mikailmohammed

I have disabled C3 and and C1E and my cpu still down clocks when i want it to run at 4ghz all the time. i have the gigabyte z77 UD3H with the latest bios.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> I have disabled C3 and and C1E and my cpu still down clocks when i want it to run at 4ghz all the time. i have the gigabyte z77 UD3H with the latest bios.


You don't need to disable c3. You do need to disable speedstep tho.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> You don't need to disable c3. You do need to disable speedstep tho.


Yep, and also enable High Performance profile in Windows 7 Power setting, just in case.


----------



## mikailmohammed

ok. i will try it. but where do i find speed step? this is my first time OC an intel. Moved from amd. I hate the new bios.


----------



## bgineng

Should be in the cpu configuration area. It could also be labeled EIST (Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology).


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Should be in the cpu configuration area. It could also be labeled EIST (Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology).


yep thats it. thanks.


----------



## mikailmohammed

the last core on my processor runs hotter. Is this normal for ivy bridge? It runs 10 degrees hotter sometimes.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> the last core on my processor runs hotter. Is this normal for ivy bridge? It runs 10 degrees hotter sometimes.


mines the other way around..last core (#3) runs 10C cooler than the rest. But It think it's pretty normal for the most part...


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> mines the other way around..last core (#3) runs 10C cooler than the rest. But It think it's pretty normal for the most part...


So it seems i see a lot of people have the same thing. Guess its an ivy thing.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> the last core on my processor runs hotter. Is this normal for ivy bridge? It runs 10 degrees hotter sometimes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> mines the other way around..last core (#3) runs 10C cooler than the rest. But It think it's pretty normal for the most part...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> So it seems i see a lot of people have the same thing. Guess its an ivy thing.


My IB is 2 to 4 sometimes :-D


----------



## MaFi0s0

The CPU die dented my waterblock!

and I am getting qcode 55 again.

So only DIMM slot 3 works.

stress testing now 4.4 @ 1.2v 53c


----------



## LostRib

Do these idle temps seem okay (stock)? The cores all different


----------



## MaFi0s0

Those are good temps.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Those are good temps.


Just odd that one core is at 40. I've reseated the heat sink twice


----------



## MaFi0s0

Thats normal, one or 2 cores will always be much hotter.

The difference becomes smaller the higher the temps go.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Thats normal, one or 2 cores will always be much hotter.
> The difference becomes smaller the higher the temps go.


Thanks, running an intel burn test seems they all reach around 60-63, max of 66C on the hot core. Are core temperatures accurate or is there a better measure like "package" in HW Monitor?


----------



## mikailmohammed

is 60 degrees at 4ghz at 1.1v on a noctua NH-D14 good?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaFi0s0*
> 
> Those are good temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Just odd that one core is at 40. I've reseated the heat sink twice
Click to expand...

Better question - what does it go to on load? Does the gap widen?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Never really a good idea to OC cpu with the stock cooler. Even a budget air cooler (i.e., $30) would give you a better safety cushion.


I know, i m just waiting for my waterblock to arrive. Besides i use my pc only for diablo atm, so at 4.22ghz/1.104v it max at 51C


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Better question - what does it go to on load? Does the gap widen?


On load (IBT) it goes to 66, while the other cores are ~60C


----------



## jcniest5

Got a 2570K batch 3208C123 as well, running at 4.6Ghz @1.250v (in BIOS) on the Asus -V Pro. CPU-Z is giving 1.256V. Stable for overnight, but wasn't expecting to go on the record so no screenies to show for. Later on if I decide to put it on the record, will do a screen shots or CPU-Z validation screen. Haven't played with it much. Will try to finetune it more later on to see how low I can go on the vcore. So far it would crap out on me if I go to 4.7Ghz using the same vcore. Not really interested in giving it too much juice ATM. Looks like some of the highest records go at 5.7Ghz at around 1.50v on phase cooling at XS.org. Nice...


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> is 60 degrees at 4ghz at 1.1v on a noctua NH-D14 good?


yes its ok. 74IBT 68 prime @4.3 @1.12V


----------



## bigal1542

What is the best way of applying thermal paste for the IB?

Line (as recommended by most TIM makers), pea, or X


----------



## bandook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> What is the best way of applying thermal paste for the IB?
> Line (as recommended by most TIM makers), pea, or X


I would say rice size will work fine, but might be "best" to run it parallel to the chip.


Kinda like this


----------



## whitextasy

This is my Ivy Bridge:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2408794


Batch#: L213B825
Thank you!


----------



## Scorpion49

Hey guys, had a quick question about the 3570k. I'm using the iGPU on it to drive an aux display, and the CPU never seems to throttle down. It stays at 3800mhz all the time, even with no load. I've reset all my BIOS settings to stock and just turned on the integrated graphics, so I'm fairly sure that is the culprit. However, I can't find any info that it is supposed to do that.


----------



## chrisparkermedia

I took ownership of my MSI GT60 w/ i7-3610QM a week ago.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Hey guys, had a quick question about the 3570k. I'm using the iGPU on it to drive an aux display, and the CPU never seems to throttle down. It stays at 3800mhz all the time, even with no load. I've reset all my BIOS settings to stock and just turned on the integrated graphics, so I'm fairly sure that is the culprit. However, I can't find any info that it is supposed to do that.


Did you set the Windows 7 power settings to High Performance? If you did, then the frequency won't go down. You can go into the profile advanced settings and change the Minimum processor state to 5% or change to Balanced profile, and it'll drop down..


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Did you set the Windows 7 power settings to High Performance? If you did, then the frequency won't go down. You can go into the profile advanced settings and change the Minimum processor state to 5% or change to Balanced profile, and it'll drop down..


Does that have to do with the iGPU? I haven't changed settings since I started doing that and everything worked fine before, even OC'd with C3/C6 states disabled. Also, its on the regular balanced plan.


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Does that have to do with the iGPU? I haven't changed settings since I started doing that and everything worked fine before, even OC'd with C3/C6 states disabled. Also, its on the regular balanced plan.


Then there must be an "Auto" setting that the mobo switched itself, such as C1E or EIST. Force both of those to Enabled and set C3/C6 to Auto and check it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Ok so I'm still trying to get this oc stable 44x 100. 1.205 vcore in bios, getting what I believe to be low-load WHEA errors as in I can prime with no problems but get whea rarely on web browsing etc.

Tried LLC level 3/2 already still getting errors currently on LLC 2. do I need more vcore or a different LLC setting, Need some advice thanks.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Ok so I'm still trying to get this oc stable 44x 100. 1.205 vcore in bios, getting what I believe to be low-load WHEA errors as in I can prime with no problems but get whea rarely on web browsing etc.
> Tried LLC level 3/2 already still getting errors currently on LLC 2. do I need more vcore or a different LLC setting, Need some advice thanks.


hey dude try level 2 but put the PLL at around 1.799 and see if that helps at all. seems to be the sweet spot for mine at least, then you can tinker from there.


----------



## Caos

Guide says: "Increase the Turbo Boost by 1 spot OR raise CPU PLL (max is 1.89v) OR lower CPU PLL (as low as 1.709v)."

my question: the cpu pll maximum can be lowered to 1.709v? can happen if low to 1.600v or 1.500v?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey dude try level 2 but put the PLL at around 1.799 and see if that helps at all. seems to be the sweet spot for mine at least, then you can tinker from there.


can you explain what that does exactly, my pll is 1.832 thats what the bios likes to set on auto. I was thinking maybe I just need more vcore but I appear to be prime stable just not low-load.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can you explain what that does exactly, my pll is 1.832 thats what the bios likes to set on auto. I was thinking maybe I just need more vcore but I appear to be prime stable just not low-load.


If I remember right, nobody knows lol

I have heard that really only the guys at Intel that designed the chips know


----------



## Iketh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> can you explain what that does exactly, my pll is 1.832 thats what the bios likes to set on auto. I was thinking maybe I just need more vcore but I appear to be prime stable just not low-load.


lower your LLC to 3 and raise vcore to maintain prime stability

raising PLL will improve low-load stability, so feel free to try that first, but you really shouldn't be using that high of LLC with offsets specifically because of the problem you're having


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iketh*
> 
> lower your LLC to 3 and raise vcore to maintain prime stability
> raising PLL will improve low-load stability, so feel free to try that first, but you really shouldn't be using that high of LLC with offsets specifically because of the problem you're having


I stopped using offset cause i was getting errors, but I might go back to using +0.010 ? if ur telling me to use it. +0.005 with llc 3 produced whea errors. this is getting extremely frustrating


----------



## Jinny1

Hey Guys,

What is the average idle temperature that i should be expecting when using a H60 with my 3570k??

Everything on stock and using one fan.

thank you


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinny1*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> What is the average idle temperature that i should be expecting when using a H60 with my 3570k??
> Everything on stock and using one fan.
> thank you


With an Overclock on v-core temps can be as low as 28'c and as high as 40'c on the hottest core (reported) with average idle temps around 30-34'c.
At stock with power saving features running you will probably see idle temps under 30'c for the most part, depending on ambient.


----------



## Nippa

Well i am now a proud owner of a Ivy Bridge system. So far its a huge improvement over my Q6600. Cant wait to go home and see how far i can overclock it.

What temps are u guys seeing on a stock chip with a custom EK loop ? I noticed anywhere from 30-40c while playing WOW and running benchmarks.
But its getting HOT up here in Toronto, with i had better cooling in my room.


----------



## TheHarvman313

I have the i5 3570K. Batch# 3209B951.
Running at 4.514GHz @ 1.375V.
Temps for each core max around 80C.
Overall CPU temp averages at 63C (after cooling fans spin up).
I'm using the Coolermaster TPC-812 for cooling.


----------



## duhasttas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHarvman313*
> 
> I have the i5 3570K. Batch# 3209B951.
> Running at 4.514GHz @ 1.375V.
> Temps for each core max around 80C.
> Overall CPU temp averages at 63C (after cooling fans spin up).
> I'm using the Coolermaster TPC-812 for cooling.


That is some gnarly voltage for only a 4.5 OC. Have you tried tweaking it and turning it down to the 1.25v area?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duhasttas*
> 
> That is some gnarly voltage for only a 4.5 OC. Have you tried tweaking it and turning it down to the 1.25v area?


lol, some chips can be that bad.


----------



## phillyd

Gonna buy one tomorrow that clocks at 4.7 stable at 1.33v








what is the max safe long-term voltages on these?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Gonna buy one tomorrow that clocks at 4.7 stable at 1.33v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is the max safe long-term voltages on these?


3570 or 3770? My 3770 does that... 4.7 @ 1.33v


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 3570 or 3770? My 3770 does that... 4.7 @ 1.33v


3770, and i read wrong, 1.32v, anyways its a good OC.
whats max volts? I looked in the OP


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 3570 or 3770? My 3770 does that... 4.7 @ 1.33v
> 
> 
> 
> 3770, and i read wrong, 1.32v, anyways its a good OC.
> whats max volts? I looked in the OP
Click to expand...

Sin's recommended max on air is 1.35... though intel puts the max at 1.55v I believe. I personally don't want to go above 1.35 on water with mine even.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Sin's recommended max on air is 1.35... though intel puts the max at 1.55v I believe. I personally don't want to go above 1.35 on water with mine even.


if intel says 1.55v ill stay within their range, and I'll be careful with temps.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> if intel says 1.55v ill stay within their range, and I'll be careful with temps.


You'll be limited by temps before going too far on voltage.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> if intel says 1.55v ill stay within their range, and I'll be careful with temps.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be limited by temps before going too far on voltage.
Click to expand...

even with the best block (raystorm) and a 240GTS and 360GTX in push/pull?
still figures, the max recommended temp is 90


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> if intel says 1.55v ill stay within their range, and I'll be careful with temps.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be limited by temps before going too far on voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> even with the best block (raystorm) and a 240GTS and 360GTX in push/pull?
> still figures, the max recommended temp is 90
Click to expand...

I'm hitting 85C in prime95 with 1.33V...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm hitting 85C in prime95 with 1.33V...


what are your rads and fans?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm hitting 85C in prime95 with 1.33V...
> 
> 
> 
> what are your rads and fans?
Click to expand...

RX360 with 3 High Speed Yate Loons in push...

All your radiators shouldn't make that much difference as it isn't a matter of heat dissipation, it's a matter of the processors run hot. Unless you de-lid the processor, your temps will go up fast.


----------



## phillyd

i was afraid of that :/
maybe I'll lap it.


----------



## An4rchyZ

Its not about how much heat you can disperse. Ivybridge does not output more heat. It merely fails to release it so you need to get high temperature deltas to cool these things down. So basically subzero. How many rads does not matter.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *An4rchyZ*
> 
> Its not about how much heat you can disperse. Ivybridge does not output more heat. It merely fails to release it so you need to get high temperature deltas to cool these things down. So basically subzero. How many rads does not matter.


figures!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i was afraid of that :/
> maybe I'll lap it.


It's not the flatness of the IHS of the chip that's the problem. It's the TIM job between the cpu die itself and the IHS. So to get better temps, you can either delid the cpu and apply a better coat of TIM and relid the cpu, or just run naked die to your cpu block.

If it was me, I'd delid and have bare die under my cpu block.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> i was afraid of that :/
> maybe I'll lap it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the IHS of the chip that's the problem. It's the TIM job between the cpu die itself and the IHS. So to get better temps, you can either delid the cpu and apply a better coat of TIM and relid the cpu, or just run naked die to your cpu block.
> 
> If it was me, I'd delid and have bare die under my cpu block.
Click to expand...

i have a friend that might redo the TIM.
if it tests well in OCing ill buy it.


----------



## Aparition

Before you De-lid see how high you can OC and if those Temps are comfortable with you.
Lots of guys who have De-lid their chips are saying that their OC ceiling strangely drops once they remove the IHS. As in you get lower temperatures but you cannot overclock as high.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1150#post_17490565

Very strange, ya.

Remember that Prime and benches that run the AVX instruction set will cook IVy, but games and every day stuff, including encoding, will be 20'c cooler.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Before you De-lid see how high you can OC and if those Temps are comfortable with you.
> Lots of guys who have De-lid their chips are saying that their OC ceiling strangely drops once they remove the IHS. As in you get lower temperatures but you cannot overclock as high.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1150#post_17490565
> 
> Very strange, ya.
> 
> Remember that Prime and benches that run the AVX instruction set will cook IVy, but games and every day stuff, including encoding, will be 20'c cooler.


the TIM is being replaced by another guy, so he is doing all the testing.


----------



## ASSEMbler

4.5ghz stable but 84C

It wants to do more, it's only at 1.27v

I am a bit depressed at this limit due to saving $0.50 on
the heat spreader.

Intel has sort of betrayed my trust at this point. I thought
K processor was supposed to be better quality than this.


----------



## .theMetal

again, temps keep going up in my apartment, so I decided to down clock some more. also I just like tinkering. its running at 4.0 on 1 volt









it was over 90f (about 35c) in my place last night and I ran intelburn on it, struggled to get above 60c.

cant wait till winter, when outside temps are 0f.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Before you De-lid see how high you can OC and if those Temps are comfortable with you.
> Lots of guys who have De-lid their chips are saying that their OC ceiling strangely drops once they remove the IHS. As in you get lower temperatures but you cannot overclock as high.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1150#post_17490565
> Very strange, ya.
> Remember that Prime and benches that run the AVX instruction set will cook IVy, but games and every day stuff, including encoding, will be 20'c cooler.


If a user never plans to do any extreme overclocking or sub-zero cooling, de-lidding looks like it does give lower temps with an average overclock.
But if someone does want to try extreme overclocking on their chip in the future, so far looks like 7 out of 8 extreme coolers have found de-lidding instantly drops their previous max clocks by a couple hundred Mhz.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If a user never plans to do any extreme overclocking or sub-zero cooling, de-lidding looks like it does give lower temps with an average overclock.
> But if someone does want to try extreme overclocking on their chip in the future, so far looks like 7 out of 8 extreme coolers have found de-lidding instantly drops their previous max clocks by a couple hundred Mhz.


that is extremely good to know I had future plans of delidding, but they just went out the window


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Before you De-lid see how high you can OC and if those Temps are comfortable with you.
> Lots of guys who have De-lid their chips are saying that their OC ceiling strangely drops once they remove the IHS. As in you get lower temperatures but you cannot overclock as high.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1150#post_17490565
> Very strange, ya.
> Remember that Prime and benches that run the AVX instruction set will cook IVy, but games and every day stuff, including encoding, will be 20'c cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> If a user never plans to do any extreme overclocking or sub-zero cooling, de-lidding looks like it does give lower temps with an average overclock.
> But if someone does want to try extreme overclocking on their chip in the future, so far looks like 7 out of 8 extreme coolers have found de-lidding instantly drops their previous max clocks by a couple hundred Mhz.
Click to expand...

Has anyone tested this theory in opposite order? Seems most are getting their max overclock (and possibly causing damage) and then they're delidding and getting a lower clock. Has someone delid and ran with no IHS first, and then put that back on to see if the overclock does in fact go up?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Has anyone tested this theory in opposite order? Seems most are getting their max overclock (and possibly causing damage) and then they're delidding and getting a lower clock. Has someone delid and ran with no IHS first, and then put that back on to see if the overclock does in fact go up?


Impossible to say for sure that there is no degrading/damage going on, but that really isn't likely, at least a couple of the guys who tried it really know their stuff. If splave or T0lsty figure it was delidding alone that caused it, I tend to believe them.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Has anyone tested this theory in opposite order? Seems most are getting their max overclock (and possibly causing damage) and then they're delidding and getting a lower clock. Has someone delid and ran with no IHS first, and then put that back on to see if the overclock does in fact go up?
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible to say for sure that there is no degrading/damage going on, but that really isn't likely, at least a couple of the guys who tried it really know their stuff. If splave or T0lsty figure it was delidding alone that caused it, I tend to believe them.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm not doubting the expertise of the clockers. It was more so just to eliminate the other causes via opposite order.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Oh, I'm not doubting the expertise of the clockers. It was more so just to eliminate the other causes via opposite order.


That wouldn't really work though, if you don't know the max it is capable of first, can't tell if it changes with delidding. They were trying different tim under the IHS, & tried gluing the IHS back on to see if it made a difference. It didn't help.

This is the thread, doesn't look like anyone else is trying it lately. http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539 1 was successful at getting a better OC, the rest were not.


----------



## McDown

I couldn't even run 4.8 with IHS and stock paste and now I'm rocking on 4.9/HT 24/7 with 78C max on the hottest core in Prime 27.7


----------



## FtW 420

Why I like phase cooling, even easier yet, I was running IBT on a 3770k I was mad at at 5.2Ghz a couple pages back & didn't hit 0°, with stock IHS.
I do shut it down when not using it & it takes a few minutes to get down to temp before booting up, then have to leave it for a while after shutting down again. Not sure if it would count as 24/7.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> If a user never plans to do any extreme overclocking or sub-zero cooling, de-lidding looks like it does give lower temps with an average overclock.
> But if someone does want to try extreme overclocking on their chip in the future, so far looks like 7 out of 8 extreme coolers have found de-lidding instantly drops their previous max clocks by a couple hundred Mhz.


What about those who are changing tim and replacing the spreader?

Is the loss of headroom with those using no heat spreader, or after replacing it?


----------



## FtW 420

Looks like bare die or replacing the tim & IHS made no difference, once the IHS & stock tim were removed, max OC decreased. At least one tried gluing the IHS back on to see if that made any difference after just placing it on, & it didn't.
I really don't get why clocks go down after popping the IHS either, intel has some strange magical sub-zero loving TIM that hates air & water.


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Looks like bare die or replacing the tim & IHS made no difference, once the IHS & stock tim were removed, max OC decreased. At least one tried gluing the IHS back on to see if that made any difference after just placing it on, & it didn't.
> I really don't get why clocks go down after popping the IHS either, intel has some strange magical sub-zero loving TIM that hates air & water.


It is possible they apply the tim and glue / cure in an inert gas environment, also due to loss of compression on the ihs.

I am guessing the metal deforms slightly from the heat, and when the glue is popped it deforms.

I would love to see someone make a copper ihs replacement and see how the temps go, or machine a custom block that can fit inside the window
of the retention mechanism.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASSEMbler*
> 
> I would love to see someone make a copper ihs replacement and see how the temps go, or machine a custom block that can fit inside the window
> of the retention mechanism.


This would be really interesting if someone did this.


----------



## Aparition

So my Chemical Sealed Gas guess has some probability of being plausible


----------



## DOM.

i was one that changed the paste it did mess up my max oc of almost 6.7









and couldnt run spuper pi 1M at 6.2









but its running right now at 4.7 1.31v









i wouldnt do it to another cuz i found another 6.7 chip and dont wanna play the lotto anymore









i got 2 more to test then sell the ones that dont get past 6.7+, i got 1 fs and hope the other make me some money


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i was one that changed the paste it did mess up my max oc of almost 6.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and couldnt run spuper pi 1M at 6.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its running right now at 4.7 1.31v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wouldnt do it to another cuz i found another 6.7 chip and dont wanna play the lotto anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 2 more to test then sell the ones that dont get past 6.7+, i got 1 fs and hope the other make me some money


What Batch?


----------



## DOM.

for which one ??


----------



## ASSEMbler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> for which one ??


The 6.7


----------



## DOM.

L206B383

my other one was L204B259 untill i i replaced the paste


----------



## FtW 420

If you find a better one save me a 6.7!
My first was a 5.9Ghz cascade, 6.4Ghz ln2, second only did 5.7 on cascade. Have to save moneys for the Toronto event so have to hold on binning.

Now the 680 lightning is coming too, mo money...


----------



## DOM.

I was going to say get a egg card but I'm not sure they offer that up there... That's how u been doing it but I stopped due to resale sucks when your paying $350 a each then they raised the price $10 more










I would like to go to some kind of event but being a father of 3 doesn't help


----------



## bigal1542

Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?

I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.

Thoughts?

Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?


----------



## FtW 420

I'm not good with money & I know it, so I avoid having any credit. When using the cash in my pocket I can't spend more than I have, so keep myself out of trouble.
Does make it difficult to buy stuff online though, anything over $200 or so I try to get into the local NCIX so I can go in & get it. The salesguy I usually deal with is pretty good about holding things for me until I can get in to the store, & he has been OK with picking lucky chips.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I'm not good with money & I know it, so I avoid having any credit. When using the cash in my pocket I can't spend more than I have, so keep myself out of trouble.
> Does make it difficult to buy stuff online though, anything over $200 or so I try to get into the local NCIX so I can go in & get it. The salesguy I usually deal with is pretty good about holding things for me until I can get in to the store, & he has been OK with picking lucky chips.


Should tell him to get a job at a local lottery ticket seller. Then, you can solve both those issues in one fell swoop. Just sayin'









And DOM: I'm a father of 4, and I know what you're saying about missing events


----------



## DOM.

Yeah I hear you but I have no local stores to go to









But with me it gives me time to pay it back or ill go broke or wife would kill me









And if I didn't pop the ihs off the first one I wouldn't have to bin I was happy with that one

@ DaClownie having kids have there plus and cons I have all girls XD lmao


----------



## ASSEMbler

My current results.

It wants to do more, but sadly the limits of my cooling setup have been reached.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Yeah I hear you but I have no local stores to go to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with me it gives me time to pay it back or ill go broke or wife would kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I didn't pop the ihs off the first one I wouldn't have to bin I was happy with that one
> 
> @ DaClownie having kids have there plus and cons I have all girls XD lmao


Eek all girls. I got the split, 2 boys 2 girls. Definite pro and cons.

No kids = folding farm. Computers galore, running up my electricity, netting insane points.

4 kids = folding farm. Kids galore, folding my laundry, netting me spare time to play D3.


----------



## bigal1542

It seems that my voltage fluctuates a bunch at max, and that the WHEA errors correlate with the times where it drops. For example, here are my specs now:
Multi: 45
Offset: -10
LLC: 2
PLL 1.799
Turbo Volts: 0.004

I get an idle voltage of 0.98V and a load voltage that fluctuates between 1.224 and 1.248V. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? I am getting WHEA errors at these settings.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Eek all girls. I got the split, 2 boys 2 girls. Definite pro and cons.
> No kids = folding farm. Computers galore, running up my electricity, netting insane points.
> 4 kids = folding farm. Kids galore, folding my laundry, netting me spare time to play D3.


LOL

I have a lot of gpus I could have a folding farm but my ac is already on 24/7 I wouldn't like to see how it would be if I folded XD

Only play bf3 when I get a chance most of the time I have the 1yr on my lap until she starts smashing the buttons


----------



## itzzjason

put me on the list


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Eek all girls. I got the split, 2 boys 2 girls. Definite pro and cons.
> No kids = folding farm. Computers galore, running up my electricity, netting insane points.
> 4 kids = folding farm. Kids galore, folding my laundry, netting me spare time to play D3.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> I have a lot of gpus I could have a folding farm but my ac is already on 24/7 I wouldn't like to see how it would be if I folded XD
> 
> Only play bf3 when I get a chance most of the time I have the 1yr on my lap until she starts smashing the buttons
Click to expand...

Yea, when my youngest was one, I used to have her on my shoulders while I played video games, and she loved it. Flashing lights, sounds, me acting like I was getting shot when I got shot virtually (the shaking must have tickled her stomach with the back of my head).

Needless to say, she splits her time quite evenly between playing outside all healthy like, and Nintendo DS like a champ.

Back OT: Welcome to the club ITZZJASON


----------



## DOM.

Brown truck is coming Friday so in going to fill the dewar









But might have to come in and work OT on one of my days off


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Should I pay attention to WHEA errors?
> I have seen people saying they are important and should be considered unstable, but others say they are fine.
> Thoughts?
> Also, if it is important, is there anything except the offset that I can use to remedy a WHEA error?


yes, add 0.005V, test with a range of software some encourage whea some don't, whea's are precursors to bsods.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, when my youngest was one, I used to have her on my shoulders while I played video games, and she loved it. Flashing lights, sounds, me acting like I was getting shot when I got shot virtually (the shaking must have tickled her stomach with the back of my head).
> Needless to say, she splits her time quite evenly between playing outside all healthy like, and Nintendo DS like a champ.
> Back OT: Welcome to the club ITZZJASON


I got one of my own brewing








If it is a boy we are going kayaking.
If it is a girl I'm gonna do my best to get her into Overclocking and electronics cause there are enough woman in my life right now







.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, when my youngest was one, I used to have her on my shoulders while I played video games, and she loved it. Flashing lights, sounds, me acting like I was getting shot when I got shot virtually (the shaking must have tickled her stomach with the back of my head).
> Needless to say, she splits her time quite evenly between playing outside all healthy like, and Nintendo DS like a champ.
> Back OT: Welcome to the club ITZZJASON
> 
> 
> 
> I got one of my own brewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a boy we are going kayaking.
> If it is a girl I'm gonna do my best to get her into Overclocking and electronics cause there are enough woman in my life right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Congrats man! First?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Congrats man! First?


First


----------



## gc86

I've primed my 3210B*777* 3570k at 4.5 ghz with 1.12v load for 4 hours or so. Boots into Windows at 4.8 with that voltage as well. I know the chip has huge potential just haven't had the time to extract it all and perform thorough testing. Runs SUPER cool too not going past 67*C with a NH-D14.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> I've primed my 3210B*777* 3570k at 4.5 ghz with 1.12v load for 4 hours or so. Boots into Windows at 4.8 with that voltage as well. I know the chip has huge potential just haven't had the time to extract it all and perform thorough testing. Runs SUPER cool too not going past 67*C with a NH-D14.


Dang that's a nice chip.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> First


congrats! my guy is about 14 months old now its insane watching him grow. a few months ago he couldn't walk, now he's running ALL over the place. you're in for a treat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gc86*
> 
> I've primed my 3210B*777* 3570k at 4.5 ghz with 1.12v load for 4 hours or so. Boots into Windows at 4.8 with that voltage as well. I know the chip has huge potential just haven't had the time to extract it all and perform thorough testing. Runs SUPER cool too not going past 67*C with a NH-D14.


nice! what kind of ambient temps do you have for that d14 to suck up?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Just built a 3570K for a friend, on a low end Gigabyte mobo, artic cooler freezer 13.

Idling at sub 30C stock, vs my 35C, jealous. His was a retail chip, mine OEM.


----------



## Altin

Had my i7 3770k for a bit now trying to oc it on my asus z77 sabertooth. The board comes with a standerd oc setting only to 4.2 but to take that to 4.5 or higher looked at lot forms and what not but ever setting I try even trying to get it to 4.3 blue screens. At 4.5 went from 1.2 to 1.45 on vcor did the turbov evo did not work and went to the bios did from there did not work so I don't know want to do now any help would be great. Thanx in advance.


----------



## phillyd

i7 3770k that clocks to 4.7GHz stable at 1.32v







thanks to DexNFx


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> First


congrats! greatest job in the world


----------



## bigal1542

I have been keeping a spreadsheet with the OC attempts I have done today. I have omitted any redundant stuff, so if something doesn't work on the sheet, you can assume that the voltages below it don't work either. I have them in mine being that I picked a starting point and if I didn't get it stable, I increased until I got a boot and those are in the sheet.


Spoiler: Spreadsheet







I have it color coded for ones that passed. The ones in black failed. Note that a TON of sets ran fine for the original 10-15 minute tests I was running but they ALL crashed at 25 minutes of Prime95. The only times Prime95 failed, it gave me a "Prime95 has stopped responding" and then I had to exit the program. ALL of these occurred at 25 minutes too. I was using a custom blend with 90 percent of available RAM and running the FFTs for 2 minutes each.

For the max voltage, the lowest number is the minimum voltage I saw on load, the middle is the most common voltage I saw, and the highest is the absolute max. The voltage fluctuated a bunch at load, is this normal? I noticed that WHEA errors coincided with the times that the voltage would be at the low end of the load values. Is there any way to make it fluctuate less? Note that I started doing this later on in trials, the earlier ones just show max or the range.

For the times, if it was stable, I wrote the time it was stable for, and the time I ran each FFT.

I stopped at 45 for a multiplier because I didn't want to push too much voltage through this chip, as I would like it to last a few years. What is a safe voltage to have it on load for it to last that long?

Where would you guys go from where I am now? That last run actually just finished and ran 30 minutes without problems.

I know there are tons of questions in this post, but I would really really appreciate it if you could answer them all









Thanks again,
Big Al


----------



## Aparition

I'm on my phone...but
Low load voltage and you get whea errors but load voltage is stable. You need less LLC. This will raise the low load voltage.

Safe voltage is generally up to 1.35 on air but more so if temps stay below 90 during stress run you are ok.

I am at 46 multi, medium LLC, with offset 0.05, 1.26 ~ roughly load voltage for a 4.6 oc just for an idea.
My temps max about 75 during a stress run.

The higher the frequency the higher the vid voltage will be so offset settings will change as you clock higher.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm on my phone...but
> Low load voltage and you get whea errors but load voltage is stable. You need less LLC. This will raise the low load voltage.
> Safe voltage is generally up to 1.35 on air but more so if temps stay below 90 during stress run you are ok.
> I am at 46 multi, medium LLC, with offset 0.05, 1.26 ~ roughly load voltage for a 4.6 oc just for an idea.
> My temps max about 75 during a stress run.
> The higher the frequency the higher the vid voltage will be so offset settings will change as you clock higher.


Thanks for the help. I don't think I have gotten one WHEA error at idle, and when I get a WHEA error on load, I increase the Vcore until they disappear.

So you're saying there is no real way to make the vcore fluctuate less at load?









+rep!


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> Thanks for the help. I don't think I have gotten one WHEA error at idle, and when I get a WHEA error on load, I increase the Vcore until they disappear.
> So you're saying there is no real way to make the vcore fluctuate less at load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep!


I think it's normal for vcore to fluctuate at load. For example, my current settings: 4400, -0.020; LLC Medium (25%); PLL Auto. I only tested prime95 for around 12min (5min per FFT) and the load vcore is *1.200*/1.208/1.192/*1.184*/1.176. But it'll generally settle on two (very subjective) voltages (see my bold voltages), so I use them as the vcore for comparison if I change any settings.

(Btw, my vcore also fluctuates a lot at idle but I don't know if my background programs or services are affecting them or not, so I generally just write down the two lowest vcore I see for data.)


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I think it's normal for vcore to fluctuate at load. For example, my current settings: 4400, -0.020; LLC Medium (25%); PLL Auto. I only tested prime95 for around 12min (5min per FFT) and the load vcore is *1.200*/1.208/1.192/*1.184*/1.176. But it'll generally settle on two (very subjective) common voltages (see my bold voltages), so I use them as the vcore for comparison if I change any settings.
> (Btw, my vcore also fluctuates a lot at idle but I don't know if my background programs or services are affecting them or not, so I generally just write down the two lowest vcore I see for data.)


Got ya. Thanks a ton for the help!


----------



## bigal1542

Is it possible that WHEA errors can be caused by my memory being unstable?

I was getting repeatable WHEA errors on a bunch of settings after I lowered the voltage and VTT on my RAM. Now that I upped it again, the WHEA errors are gone. I only ask because nearly everyone has said that WHEA errors are caused by a low offset (which in my case the offset didn't help.)


----------



## DaClownie

The only way I know of to get rid of load voltage fluctuation is to use manual vcore as opposed to offset. I personally prefer it that way, but that is because I'm coming from LGA775 prior to this, and overclocking was all direct volts.

WHEA errors can be caused by a multitude of things, they are simply a precursor to a BSOD, except Windows was able to recover from the fault. In your case, perhaps your WHEA's were a result of too low of a voltage on the memory.


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The only way I know of to get rid of load voltage fluctuation is to use manual vcore as opposed to offset. I personally prefer it that way, but that is because I'm coming from LGA775 prior to this, and overclocking was all direct volts.
> WHEA errors can be caused by a multitude of things, they are simply a precursor to a BSOD, except Windows was able to recover from the fault. In your case, perhaps your WHEA's were a result of too low of a voltage on the memory.


Cool beans. Thanks a ton for the help +rep.

Is there a way to do manual vcore, yet have the voltage and multi drop off at idle?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

just keep cstates on etc
Im using manual with all c states think i finally got mine stable


----------



## bigal1542

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> just keep cstates on etc
> Im using manual with all c states think i finally got mine stable


So does your chip lower it's voltage and clocks on idle?


----------



## Tslm

About WHEA errors, I've had my cpu at 4.4GHz @ 1.23v for about a month now and for the most part haven't had any of these, except for 2 small bunches of "internal parity errors". I had about 6 of them all in the space of an hour on the 23rd of last month and had about 10 on the 17th of this month, again all in the space of an hour. Other than that there are no others.

I don't remember what I did on either of those days, been mostly playing D3 and nothing else. Can I assume my OC is fine? The OC passed multiple LinX runs and temps topped out at around 83c.


----------



## Aparition

Did you have your pc in sleep or hibernate?
It might not ever crash but whea errors affect performance, the cpu is having to perform the same process multiple times.

I think it is best to tune until you don't see them anymore.
You probably just need a single bump in vcore or maybe in vtt.


----------



## sena

Guys on Intel site, they are saying that may temp for CPU is 67C: http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz)
I was running more that one hour my OCCT with that temp: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6940/occt.png
Is that OK?


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> About WHEA errors, I've had my cpu at 4.4GHz @ 1.23v for about a month now and for the most part haven't had any of these, except for 2 small bunches of "internal parity errors". I had about 6 of them all in the space of an hour on the 23rd of last month and had about 10 on the 17th of this month, again all in the space of an hour. Other than that there are no others.
> I don't remember what I did on either of those days, been mostly playing D3 and nothing else. Can I assume my OC is fine? The OC passed multiple LinX runs and temps topped out at around 83c.


I had none under prime/ibt, a few under bf3 and many under total war, only blue screened in total war, +0.005V and they went away. Different loads different results.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys on Intel site, they are saying that may temp for CPU is 67C: http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz)
> I was running more that one hour my OCCT with that temp: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6940/occt.png
> Is that OK?


wait they are saying the max safe temp for the ivy processors is 67c?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> wait they are saying the max safe temp for the ivy processors is 67c?


According to this yes, but that is Tcase temp. TjMax for cores is 105C.
Please can someone throw some light on Tcase temp. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GeforceGTS

A quick search on OCN brings up this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> 
> _tj max is more like "exceed this temp and ur cpu will explode" kinda thing. t-case is more of a "shouldn't exceed this or it MAY degrade your cpu" i look at t-case as more of a guideline than anything. you dont want to exceed your tcase for long periods of time, but if you do it wont hurt the cpu. i try to keep mine under 75c, which isnt hard i might add. but during prime sometimes it exceeds 75 depending on the clock.
> 
> as long as u dont exceed ur tcase in every day usage u are fine. only time id say its exceptable to exceed the tcase is when stresss testing._
> 
> 
> This isn't how it works.
> 
> tjmax and tcase are measurements of different locations.
> 
> tcase= top of the IHS.
> 
> tjunction = temperature of the die itself.
> 
> Intel's DTS is calibrated to read distance to tjmax, and this is where most temp monitoring programs get their numbers from. They then give you a temp based on what they think tjmax is by subtracting the the distance to tjmax.
> 
> If tjmax is set to 100C, and your CPU cores are running at 80C, you aren't past that 72.7C limit. You are well below it. The temperatures are calibrated to totally different locations.
> 
> The assumption is that, within normal TDP values, with an unmolested IHS, the top of the IHS won't reach 72C until the cores hit ~100C (or whatever true tjmax is).
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*
> 
> 
> _edit: this is all my opinion by the way. others will tell you its perfectly safe to exceed tcase, which it very well may be. i just try to keep it below the tcase._
> 
> 
> Unless you have milled a trench in your IHS and installed your own thermal probe, you have no real way of knowing what your current tCASE is.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys on Intel site, they are saying that may temp for CPU is 67C: http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz)
> I was running more that one hour my OCCT with that temp: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6940/occt.png
> Is that OK?


lol, I don't believe that. A lot of people are priming at mid to low 80s and their chips are fine.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys on Intel site, they are saying that may temp for CPU is 67C: http://ark.intel.com/products/65520/Intel-Core-i5-3570K-Processor-(6M-Cache-up-to-3_80-GHz)
> I was running more that one hour my OCCT with that temp: http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/6940/occt.png
> Is that OK?
> 
> 
> 
> lol, I don't believe that. A lot of people are priming at mid to low 80s and their chips are fine.
Click to expand...

Read the post above you. tCase is the surface of the IHS temp. The tjMax is 105C, which is the temperature of the cores.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigal1542*
> 
> So does your chip lower it's voltage and clocks on idle?


yea


----------



## jjsoviet

Hello guys. I'm a new owner of a 3570k coming from an x4 955, and I have questions about the temps.

I'm currently testing 4.4 GHz on Prime95 with +0.005V CPU voltage offset and Turbo Boost to +0.004V offset as per this guide: Guide. While in the small FFT section (8k, for example) my temps are maxing out at 82-85C even with a Corsair H60 and Yate Loon high-speed fans in push-pull configuration. I have an Antec Formula 5 (similar to AS5) as my TIM and I have reseated the entire CPU cooler just to be sure. Are those mid-80s temperatures considered normal for an Ivy? My ambient temperature is around 72F or 22.2C at the moment.

I know IB runs hotter than SB, but I'm still worried about my new build. Thanks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm a new owner of a 3570k coming from an x4 955, and I have questions about the temps.
> 
> I'm currently testing 4.4 GHz on Prime95 with +0.005V CPU voltage offset and Turbo Boost to +0.004V offset as per this guide: Guide. While in the small FFT section (8k, for example) my temps are maxing out at 82-85C even with a Corsair H60 and Yate Loon high-speed fans in push-pull configuration. I have an Antec Formula 5 (similar to AS5) as my TIM and I have reseated the entire CPU cooler just to be sure. Are those mid-80s temperatures considered normal for an Ivy? My ambient temperature is around 72F or 22.2C at the moment.
> 
> I know IB runs hotter than SB, but I'm still worried about my new build. Thanks.


The temps could be a bit better, but they're not outlandish. Some of these chips just run hot... However, if while stress testing you're hitting the mid 80s mark, you're safe. That means in games you shouldn't even be breaking 70C, and that is a nice comfortable place to be.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Hey there, this is my first post as I just signed up at Overclock.net right now purely to join this thread and share my excitement









I've just finished ordering my new parts.. upgrading from a phenom II [email protected], 4gb DDR2 and a gigabyte GA-MA790FX-DQ6 motherboard.

What im transferring to the new rig:
all of my HDDS (1tb, and 3x 320GB)
90GB OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Silverstone Strider 750W PSU
2 x (MSI) AMD 5850's (reference) for crossfire

What's New?

Asus P8Z77-V Motherboard
i5 3570K
8GB (2 x 4GB) Mushkin Frostbyte DDR3 RAM (Cas9)
Corsair H100 Self Contained Water Cooler.

At the moment I still have all of my old gear (cpu,ram,mobo) in my HAF932, although im wanting to sell all of that (including the 5850's too) if I get a decent price, i'll look into getting the Coolermaster Storm Stryker and perhaps a gtx 670/80 to replace the 5850's.

So, what should I expect? I've never owned intel before, so im looking forward to OCing and just experiencing the jump in performance that everyone seems to buzz about when they upgrade to Intel from AMD lol...

From what I have read, 4.5-4.6Ghz should be do-able, yet even at stock im pretty sure even if I keep my 5850's i'll see a nice little jump in fps, particularly in the minimum FPS? This will be primarily a gaming system so can't wait to build this! Will keep you all up to date. Cheers.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The temps could be a bit better, but they're not outlandish. Some of these chips just run hot... However, if while stress testing you're hitting the mid 80s mark, you're safe. That means in games you shouldn't even be breaking 70C, and that is a nice comfortable place to be.


Many thanks. But that leads to another question: how can I achieve better temps with my 3570k? It's surprising to see it pull those temps even with a push-pull config, actually. Should I upgrade my cooler, reseat using a better TIM, or something else? I am not entirely comfortable with 80C on Prime95 even with the chip's Tj. Max of 105C, to be honest.









And oh, the +0.005V core offset led to a BSOD after an hour of Prime95. Upping it to +0.010 and I'm already seeing temps reaching dangerously close to 90C on small FFT tests. Yikes.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> The temps could be a bit better, but they're not outlandish. Some of these chips just run hot... However, if while stress testing you're hitting the mid 80s mark, you're safe. That means in games you shouldn't even be breaking 70C, and that is a nice comfortable place to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks. But that leads to another question: how can I achieve better temps with my 3570k? It's surprising to see it pull those temps even with a push-pull config, actually. Should I upgrade my cooler, reseat using a better TIM, or something else? I am not entirely comfortable with 80C on Prime95 even with the chip's Tj. Max of 105C, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, the +0.005V core offset led to a BSOD after an hour of Prime95. Upping it to +0.010 and I'm already seeing temps reaching dangerously close to 90C on small FFT tests. Yikes.
Click to expand...

These chips more or less decide they'll run hot way in advance









Could be a mounting issue, could just be a hot running chip... There are a lot of chips that stop at the 4.5 mark because of heat. It's not uncommon.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> These chips more or less decide they'll run hot way in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a mounting issue, could just be a hot running chip... There are a lot of chips that stop at the 4.5 mark because of heat. It's not uncommon.


Yeah, once you hit start on Prime the temps just shoot up like a rocket.









Maybe I'll try playing more on the various CPU settings through UEFI. I know some mess with the C states as well as forcing the multiplier on a per-core basis (instead of all cores), along with fixed voltages and disabled Turbo Boost/Speed Step.

Again, thanks for your help.


----------



## sena

Guys could stopped working things mean unstable OC?
Now my Power DVD 10 has stopped working.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Dang that's a nice chip.


yeah, I have an identical sealed one for sale (same stepping) that I was contemplating putting in my secondary rig but the 2500k in there now is overkill already
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> congrats! my guy is about 14 months old now its insane watching him grow. a few months ago he couldn't walk, now he's running ALL over the place. you're in for a treat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice! what kind of ambient temps do you have for that d14 to suck up?


I don't have a thermometer but I had good airflow in the room when I was benching so I want to say around 70*F?


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hello guys. I'm a new owner of a 3570k coming from an x4 955, and I have questions about the temps.
> I'm currently testing 4.4 GHz on Prime95 with +0.005V CPU voltage offset and Turbo Boost to +0.004V offset as per this guide: Guide. While in the small FFT section (8k, for example) my temps are maxing out at 82-85C even with a Corsair H60 and Yate Loon high-speed fans in push-pull configuration. I have an Antec Formula 5 (similar to AS5) as my TIM and I have reseated the entire CPU cooler just to be sure. Are those mid-80s temperatures considered normal for an Ivy? My ambient temperature is around 72F or 22.2C at the moment.
> I know IB runs hotter than SB, but I'm still worried about my new build. Thanks.


i won't push it much more. id stay under 85C max on load with Prime95...you might just have to lower to 4.3ghz and try to find stability there...and just be happy with it. H60 should be good enough. Does your TIM have a cure time?? maybe it doesn't hit optimal cooling capability until you have used it for a few days, just a thought.


----------



## sena

If its similar to AS5, then its has curing time, about 200 hours.


----------



## sixor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Guys could stopped working things mean unstable OC?
> Now my Power DVD 10 has stopped working.
> Thanks in advance.


i believe yes on some cases

i ran prime just ok, but gaming mass effect 2 and assasing creed brother reboots my pc or crash the game, i went to stock and everything perfect, so OC was the blame, i had to lower my speed


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sixor*
> 
> i believe yes on some cases
> i ran prime just ok, but gaming mass effect 2 and assasing creed brother reboots my pc or crash the game, i went to stock and everything perfect, so OC was the blame, i had to lower my speed


Yup is was unstable, it crashed in fritz chess.


----------



## LostRib

What windows power options do you guys use? High performance or balanced?


----------



## Teiji

I use High Performance with Minimum Processor state set to 5%, so freq and vcore can go down if I don't do anything intensive (offset OC).


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What windows power options do you guys use? High performance or balanced?


Depends on what I'm doing. When benching I set to High Performance so that nothing goes to sleep no matter what.

Normal day-to-day web surfing and such, I use Balanced. However I manually go through that and change a few things around as well. I want my computer to go to sleep when not in use so that I don't have to keep turning it on and off.

Because I modify my Balanced, I don't really have a need for a third power state.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> I use High Performance with Minimum Processor state set to 5%, so freq and vcore can go down if I don't do anything intensive (offset OC).


Isnt that basically balanced?


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Isnt that basically balanced?


Not at all. Balanced has many features enabled to conserve power such as Sleep, USB selective suspend, Link Power State Management, etc., while High Performance disabled those features for maximum performance.


----------



## juanP

got my 3770k running at 4.5ghz with 1.195 V prime 95 stable for last couple of days.


----------



## LostRib

What priority should be used for Prime 95?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> What priority should be used for Prime 95?


Dont change priority at all.


----------



## dimsdale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanP*
> 
> got my 3770k running at 4.5ghz with 1.195 V prime 95 stable for last couple of days.


What VCCIO, VCCSA, and PLL are you using? Auto or something else? I need 1.300 in BIOS +LLC at Extreme to get my 3770K stable with 32GB of [email protected] Going down to 1.95 will BSOD very quickly in prime95.

Would bumping up VCCIO or VCCSA would allow me to lower VCore?


----------



## TrueForm

Wow, I just got my 3570k yesterday. Upgraded from a PII 1055T @ 4ghz and sheesh! It smokes it even at stock! Games a lot smoother (esp sc2) I'm using the stock cooler atm cause I lost some nuts on my 212+







But my bro is getting an EVO today, so I'll install it after work. Can't wait to OC this bad boy and have a blast. Now I'm just waiting for GTX 660!

AMD, you served me well and the 1055T was a decent ship, but i'll never go back now


----------



## bigkahuna360

Is it well worth it to upgrade to Z77 + i5/i7 3xxxK from an i7 960? When I upgraded from that to a 2550K it didnt feel that much faster as I'd hoped.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Is it well worth it to upgrade to Z77 + i5/i7 3xxxK from an i7 960? When I upgraded from that to a 2550K it didnt feel that much faster as I'd hoped.


3570 is only 5% faster clock for clock than 2500... so I'd say if you didn't feel the difference then, don't bother now.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigkahuna360*
> 
> Is it well worth it to upgrade to Z77 + i5/i7 3xxxK from an i7 960? When I upgraded from that to a 2550K it didnt feel that much faster as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> 3570 is only 5% faster clock for clock than 2500... so I'd say if you didn't feel the difference then, don't bother now.
Click to expand...

Okay thanks.


----------



## TheHarvman313

Actually when I was testing with Prime95 I found that my setup wasn't stable. I had the memory oc'd as well. Made it unstable. I went ahead and started from scratch. I put the cpu voltage in manual. I'm currently running the following:
BCLK: 103.0
Multiplier: 44.0
CPU Voltage: 1.335V

I'm getting 4.533GHz at 1.328V.


----------



## sjoggan

New member of the club here!
This is the highest I've gone so far, was aiming to be as close to 1.3V as possible for 24/7-use, might try a bit higher sometime just to see how high I can go without hitting 85C!








Had some initial problems where I would pass prime95 and OCCT, but BSOD when just browsing the web. But this OC has been stable for a few days now so think I found a good one!









CPU: i5-3570K
Max OC: 4589.7MHz
CoreVoltage: 1.32V
Max CoreTemp: 79C after about 1h of prime95


----------



## Hand_Grenade

Ever since I updated my mobo's bios everything has been running smooth and stable.

CPU: 3570K
Batch # L211B420
Max Temp: 76C with an ambient temp of roughly 30C
Max OC: 4.5ghz
Max Voltage: 1.216V
Cooling: Antec 620

http://i.imgur.com/sdl1L.jpg
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2425335


----------



## IronWill1991

Why doesn't my CPU lower the voltage when it downclocks to 1.6GHz? I have C states and speedstep enabled. Am I missing something?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Why doesn't my CPU lower the voltage when it downclocks to 1.6GHz? I have C states and speedstep enabled. Am I missing something?


Are you using Offset voltage or Set voltage?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Are you using Offset voltage or Set voltage?


Fixed voltage.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Fixed voltage.


Well there's your problem. You need to use offset for the voltage to change.


----------



## Aparition

Yup ^^


----------



## IronWill1991

What offset I should use? I don't even know what is the stock voltage.


----------



## bgineng

It's different for each processor. Run prime95 at your overclocked settings, open coretemp and it will tell you your VID. Then just do this:

Your fixed voltage - VID = offset.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> It's different for each processor. Run prime95 at your overclocked settings, open coretemp and it will tell you your VID. Then just do this:
> Your fixed voltage - VID = offset.


Wow, my VID is 1.2860. Is that normal?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Wow, my VID is 1.2860. Is that normal?


What clock speed are you running at? VID adjusts itself with clock speed.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What clock speed are you running at? VID adjusts itself with clock speed.


4.5GHz


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> 4.5GHz


It's higher than mine, but not abnormal. What fixed voltage do you run it at?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> It's higher than mine, but not abnormal. What fixed voltage do you run it at?


1.4V right now. I was running 1.38V for couple weeks without any WEHA errors until now. So, I bumped to 1.4V


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> 1.4V right now. I was running 1.38V for couple weeks without any WEHA errors until now. So, I bumped to 1.4V


Holy crap. Your chip is a voltage hog. Your VID definitely is not high if your chip requires that kind of voltage. The problem is, offset voltage also affects your idle Vcore, so instead of idling at 1.0ish volts, your chip with idle at 1.0+your offset. The offset you need is +.114 volts, so your chip will idle at 1.114ish.

The way to combat this to get a lower idle vcore is to raise your LLC so you have less Vdroop, which will allow you to have a lower offset and still maintain the same load Vcore.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Holy crap. Your chip is a voltage hog. Your VID definitely is not high if your chip requires that kind of voltage. The problem is, offset voltage also affects your idle Vcore, so instead of idling at 1.0ish volts, your chip with idle at 1.0+your offset. The offset you need is +.114 volts, so your chip will idle at 1.114ish.
> The way to combat this to get a lower idle vcore is to raise your LLC so you have less Vdroop, which will allow you to have a lower offset and still maintain the same load Vcore.


I know my chip sucks. I have turning protection plan, so I'm not afraid to punish my chip for being failure. I'll try that offset with LLC level 2 and see if I get any WEHA warnings and any BSOD.


----------



## AbdullahG

This came in the mail today


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I know my chip sucks. I have turning protection plan, so I'm not afraid to punish my chip for being failure. I'll try that offset with LLC level 2 and see if I get any WEHA warnings and any BSOD.


Alright, let us know how it goes. Make sure you have had the tuning plan for at least 30 days before killing your chip


----------



## Aparition

Keep in mind it is better to have Less LLC when using Offset. You want to use the minimum you can.
Idle/Low load voltage is more stable with less LLC.
With High LLC you end up having to Raise the Offset higher than is necessary for Load to make the low load voltage stable.

Vdroop is good when using Offset.

WHEA errors during low load tasks is an indication that low load voltage is unstable.


----------



## IronWill1991

Wow, on offset with LLC level 2, I have no to little vdroop on load. I get up like .02V Vdroop on fixed voltage. Maybe I should lower offset voltage. My idle voltage is 1.14V


----------



## bgineng

I would lower LLC before lowering voltage. Aparition is right.


----------



## ti20n

At the same time, you don't want _too little_ LLC, given that you're already at 1.40v. Despite load volts running at (load-VID + offset - vDroop(LLC)), there are times where I can clearly see voltage spike to just (load-VID + offset); so I'd make sure to select an LLC level high enough so that (load-VID + offset) is _well_ below 1.52v (official max). I'd start at LLC 3 (50%) and go from there.

Note I used to have a 3570K with 1.301v VID at 45x. Heartbreaker. Needed 1.38v for 45x stable. I also think that temperatures don't scale with absolute load vCore, but rather with (vCore - VID); this would explain why 1.40v can give the same temps on some (bad) chips as 1.25v does on other (good) chips.


----------



## BodenM

Ugh, I got an absolutely crappy chip. Needs 1.3V manual voltage (!) for 4.3GHz, and temps are skyrocketing at that voltage, even on a H50 with the fan locked at 100%. Once I get more money and I buy the Tuning Protection Plan, I'm going to run this chip into the ground in the hope of getting a better one. BTW, it's from the Malaysia factory, I'll get the batch # in a sec.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Ugh, I got an absolutely crappy chip. Needs 1.3V manual voltage (!) for 4.3GHz, and temps are skyrocketing at that voltage, even on a H50 with the fan locked at 100%. Once I get more money and I buy the Tuning Protection Plan, I'm going to run this chip into the ground in the hope of getting a better one. BTW, it's from the Malaysia factory, I'll get the batch # in a sec.


Just an fyi: When you get the tuning protection plan, your coverage doesn't start for 30 days.
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/Terms.aspx

So basically, don't kill it right away unless you like waiting without a cpu.


----------



## BodenM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Ugh, I got an absolutely crappy chip. Needs 1.3V manual voltage (!) for 4.3GHz, and temps are skyrocketing at that voltage, even on a H50 with the fan locked at 100%. Once I get more money and I buy the Tuning Protection Plan, I'm going to run this chip into the ground in the hope of getting a better one. BTW, it's from the Malaysia factory, I'll get the batch # in a sec.
> 
> 
> 
> Just an fyi: When you get the tuning protection plan, your coverage doesn't start for 30 days.
> http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/Terms.aspx
> 
> So basically, don't kill it right away unless you like waiting without a cpu.
Click to expand...

Already know about that, thanks though








has anyone actually used the warranty? If so, can you tell me how it works? Do you ship your CPU to them first before they send you a new one, or do they send a new one first?


----------



## Aparition

You send Intel your chip, with a down-payment for a new one (full price).
They send you a new one and when after you send them your busted one they refund your dollars.
Takes like 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Prezesiak

The question is how to kill a CPU without frying the motherboard as well?









I'm thinking about this tuning plan for my crappy chip. It needs 1.26-1.27V for 4.4GHz. I couldn't get it stable with 1.32v at 4.5GHz and haven't tried pushing it further because of the temps.


----------



## exploiteddna

Hey guys and gals, the OP has been updated!
Also, if anyone has posted validation for their OC in the thread but has not been added to the spreadsheet, please send me a PM so we can get you added!
**remember that this is not the Ivy Bridge Stable thread, so we do not require any form of stability test for your OC. simply obtain a CPU-Z validation link or screenshot and send that to me along with your processor's batch # and I'll get you added to the owners list right away!

I HAVE ADDED THE CODE (see the OP) NEEDED FOR THE SIGNATURE TAG


----------



## NLight95

My 3570K appears to be from an early production unit made in Malaysia.

*Batch#: L151B877*

Does anyone else have a part with an early batch like this? If so, please display some of your test results if you have any.

I find it odd that I have an early batch considering that I received it from Newegg about a week ago.


----------



## AbdullahG

*EDIT*
I'm having a bit of trouble with my i5 3570K. I have it at 4.2GHz using auto voltage (computer fails to boot a few times every time I follow this Ivy Bridge OCing Guide): http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition#

Voltage looks to be 1.225V, and idle temps are in the 30s while load temps are in the low 70s after a few hours in P95 (no errors).

Does this all seem normal? I'm inexperienced with overclocking Intel CPUs...


----------



## sjoggan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> *EDIT*
> I'm having a bit of trouble with my i5 3570K. I have it at 4.2GHz using auto voltage (computer fails to boot a few times every time I follow this Ivy Bridge OCing Guide): http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/sandy-ivy-bridge-complete-overclocking-guide-asrock-edition#
> Voltage looks to be 1.225V, and idle temps are in the 30s while load temps are in the low 70s after a few hours in P95 (no errors).
> Does this all seem normal? I'm inexperienced with overclocking Intel CPUs...


Are you getting BSOD's when you try to follow the guide?
Temps looks pretty normal I would say. What cooler are you using? My 3570K goes up to a maximum of 79C in prime95 when I stick it at 1.32V.
I'm not very sure about the auto voltage though.

EDIT: I'm using a Corsair H60 on mine.


----------



## AbdullahG

No BSODs. The PC just attempts to boot, shuts down, and after an extra try or two, starts back up. I have to restore the modified settings for it to load into Windows

The CPU cooler I am using is this.

Also, I have to downclock my RAM to be able to boot into windows with my current overclock, and that seems to have a toll on gaming performance (my previous Athlon II X4 setup was getting more FPS in GTA IV than my current setup).
Boot failures due to RAM settings being changed. I'll have to keep it at 1333MHz now.
Well, at least I can overclock/undervolt properly. At 4.0GHz with -0.015V offset. I'm confused on when to stop TBH. I'm following the mentioned guide.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> No BSODs. The PC just attempts to boot, shuts down, and after an extra try or two, starts back up. I have to restore the modified settings for it to load into Windows
> The CPU cooler I am using is this.
> Also, I have to downclock my RAM to be able to boot into windows with my current overclock, and that seems to have a toll on gaming performance (my previous Athlon II X4 setup was getting more FPS in GTA IV than my current setup).
> Boot failures due to RAM settings being changed. I'll have to keep it at 1333MHz now.
> Well, at least I can overclock/undervolt properly. At 4.0GHz with -0.015V offset. I'm confused on when to stop TBH. I'm following the mentioned guide.


Are you using XMP settings for your RAM?For a 4.0GHz overclock, you shouldnt be having too many problems. I would try to see if your RAM will run at rated specs when the CPU is running at stock voltage and speed.

Also, you wanna know when to stop?? ... you stop when you cant add any more voltage because your temps are too high. Some people say under 80c for Ivy but other let it max out at 90c. Remember that Ivy will throttle speeds once your temps reach 105c


----------



## AbdullahG

Even at stock the RAM wouldn't run at rated frequency. It instead runs at 1333MHz. I contacted ASRock Tech Support via email about the issue. Also, I meant stopping for underclocking. I learned it the best way by getting a BSOD at -0.2V offset


----------



## exploiteddna

ah i see. yeah that sounds like a ram/mb compatibility issue to me. is your ram on the list of approved memory for your board? I had a set of mushkin ram that OCs to 2400+ MHz on my UD5 and i swapped it over to a new board I got and it won't run at anything other than 1333.. its funny how that works out sometimes


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

just got home from the shop with my new 3570k







not installed yet get an asrock Z77 board tomorrow


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> just got home from the shop with my new 3570k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not installed yet get an asrock Z77 board tomorrow


get me that batch number and I'll add you to the owners list









then we can update it with your OC once you get the time


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

what? what do you mean?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> what? what do you mean?


The BATCH # of your new processor is printed on the outside of the retail box, where the SKU # and serial # are also printed. The BATCH # is the number I need to add you to the owners list (it should start with either an 'L' or a '3' ) The batch # is also printed on top of the processor itself


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh, I forgot to add mine: L204B145
My CPU is an I5 3570K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> ah i see. yeah that sounds like a ram/mb compatibility issue to me. is your ram on the list of approved memory for your board? I had a set of mushkin ram that OCs to 2400+ MHz on my UD5 and i swapped it over to a new board I got and it won't run at anything other than 1333.. its funny how that works out sometimes


I just checked and it isn't on the list








Oh well, I am sure performance in gaming will not be noticeable affected.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

k batch: 3218B035


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Oh, I forgot to add mine: L204B145
> My CPU is an I5 3570K.
> I just checked and it isn't on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, I am sure performance in gaming will not be noticeable affected.


for the most part, no. however, its disappointing when a piece of hardware just simply wont work with another piece of hardware..
I will add you to the owners' list too!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> k batch: 3218B035


ok great! I will add you to the owners' list! Once you get some time, post up your overclock and I'll add it to the list next to your username and batch #


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

awesome!


----------



## AbdullahG

Yes, it is


----------



## NAWZ77

my batch# 3209B542 i5 3570k


----------



## TassM

I guess I should post here also. This is a mild OC, haven't really tweaked it.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TassM*
> 
> I guess I should post here also. This is a mild OC, haven't really tweaked it.


That is probably waaay more voltage than you need for 4.3ghz.


----------



## riseabove91

I got my i5 3570k on the 4th and i love it!! My batch # is 3208C060


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> That is probably waaay more voltage than you need for 4.3ghz.


sometimes cpu z is little bit bugging toward voltages they need a new update for this software


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> sometimes cpu z is little bit bugging toward voltages they need a new update for this software


Yeah... I guess a better thing would have been to ask if that is what the voltage was set to in the bois.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> my batch# 3209B542 i5 3570k


added to list/spreadsheet. PM me with your final OC and ill update your info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TassM*
> 
> I guess I should post here also. This is a mild OC, haven't really tweaked it.


Added you to list, please PM me with your batch # (printed on bottom of box on one of the stickers. thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riseabove91*
> 
> I got my i5 3570k on the 4th and i love it!! My batch # is 3208C060


added to list/spreadsheet. PM me with your final OC and ill update your info


----------



## Lenster

Please add me
I3770K, P8Z77-V
Batch is L221A996 Malay.

No overclock as yet

By the way I do not see the wide variations in temps from one core to the next (yet)

At stock

Idle is 33,30,29,29
At load 57,60,60,56

Len


----------



## G3RG

I'm working on a 5ghz oc on my 3570k, anybody know how to solve a 7e bsod? Apparently it means my OS is corrupt but I'm fairly sure it's not.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Please add me
> I3770K, P8Z77-V
> Batch is L221A996 Malay.
> No overclock as yet
> By the way I do not see the wide variations in temps from one core to the next (yet)
> At stock
> Idle is 33,30,29,29
> At load 57,60,60,56
> Len


i just got the same batch today









but havent put it in my MVG tryed it out on the MIVG


----------



## pingoat

I'd like to join!


----------



## phillyd

add me!


stock cooling, my temps are in the mid 80's under load


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> add me!
> 
> 
> stock cooling, my temps are in the mid 80's under load


me gusta


----------



## admflameberg




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> me gusta


check my build out then! its the second one in the sig


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lenster*
> 
> Please add me
> I3770K, P8Z77-V
> Batch is L221A996 Malay.
> No overclock as yet
> By the way I do not see the wide variations in temps from one core to the next (yet)
> At stock
> Idle is 33,30,29,29
> At load 57,60,60,56
> Len


alright buddy, ive got you added. once you get your OC going, PM me with a CPUZ validation and I'll update your info on the sheet









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3RG*
> 
> I'm working on a 5ghz oc on my 3570k, anybody know how to solve a 7e bsod? Apparently it means my OS is corrupt but I'm fairly sure it's not.


Check out this guide by sin0822 where he lists some common BSOD codes and how they relate to OC. here is a excerpt from his guide, but you should read through it because i think he goes over some of the codes in more detail.

Quote:


> BDOS CODES:
> Here is a list of Common BDOS Errors and what to do to get rid of them; these suggestions are from trial and error, and many BDOSes from hundreds of hours of overclocking. I have gotten many of these BDOSes and checked them out (tried to cause them) and I have modified that list, here it is.
> BSOD Codes
> 0x124 = add/remove vcore or QPI/VTT voltage (usually Vcore, once it was QPI/VTT)
> 0x101 = add more vcore
> 0x50 = RAM timings/Frequency add DDR3 voltage or add QPI/VTT
> 0x1E = add more vcore
> 0x3B = add more vcore
> 0xD1 = add QPI/VTT voltage
> "0x9C = QPI/VTT most likely, but increasing vcore has helped in some instances"
> 0X109 = add DDR3 voltage
> 0x0A = add QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> add me!
> 
> 
> stock cooling, my temps are in the mid 80's under load
Click to expand...

hey guys, what is the *batch number* of your new CPUs? I need to add it to the spreadsheet. you can find it on one of the printed stickers on the bottom/side of the retail box your processor came in. Either post it in the forum here or just send me a PM. Thanks fellas


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i just got the same batch today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but havent put it in my MVG tryed it out on the MIVG


romdom youre added


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> hey guys, what is the *batch number* of your new CPUs? I need to add it to the spreadsheet. you can find it on one of the printed stickers on the bottom/side of the retail box your processor came in. Either post it in the forum here or just send me a PM. Thanks fellas


I PM'd you with it earlier


----------



## paulerxx

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o172/paulerxx/Untitled-9.png

The picture was taken before I tested the oc, my current stable volts are 1.368v.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I PM'd you with it earlier










i must've been blind lol.
updated your info


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> check my build out then! its the second one in the sig


seen your rig's before very nice work. just that picture tho. me likey


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> check my build out then! its the second one in the sig
> 
> 
> 
> seen your rig's before very nice work. just that picture tho. me likey
Click to expand...

check em out. both of my active builds are in the top of my sig.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> romdom youre added


romdom ??

I'll post my other ones later today.... lm so tired







I wanna to home lol


----------



## LostZombie

Can I get added to the list? Running i5 3570k OC'd to 4.2Ghz


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> romdom ??
> I'll post my other ones later today.... lm so tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna to home lol


thought you were romdominance over at OC Alliance... guess not lol


----------



## FtW 420

DOM. althou8gh still at OCA.

What happened to patch & romdominance dom? just thinking I haven't seen those names at the bot for a while...


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> DOM. althou8gh still at OCA.
> What happened to patch & romdominance dom? just thinking I haven't seen those names at the bot for a while...


yea i dunno.. i know him and splave are buddies IRL and splave has been pretty active lately.. heh


----------



## DOM.

lmao yeah im DOM not romdominance









they just been mia but splave keeps in touch with them

there just on a long break and busy with life and there families

i thought about taking one also i have all the sutff to bench but just not the time i would like with 3 lil girls


----------



## Teiji

Can you guys stay on topic please?


----------



## FtW 420

On topic.

3770k batch L206B351
6432mhz ln2 http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2376705

3570k can't remember the batch...
5571mhz cascade http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2429072

3770k batch 3215B622
Not as good as the first 3770k so didn't validate, tortured with IBT instead.


----------



## DOM.

Lmao I forgot to post my other ones XD

What cooling was that don't on ftw ?


----------



## FtW 420

That was on the cascade, has a pretty decent IMC but cpu frequency wasn't as good as the other.

edit: found the screen while IBT was running


----------



## DOM.

And that's all you can IBT on cascade ?

I wish ivy was like sb so I could just run it on my ss... I have two more to test then I can start doing some 3D

Off topic

Anyone on the team looking got a good 26k ? Does 5.8 on ss


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> And that's all you can IBT on cascade ?
> I wish ivy was like sb so I could just run it on my ss... I have two more to test then I can start doing some 3D
> Off topic
> Anyone on the team looking got a good 26k ? Does 5.8 on ss


naw i just got rid of my last sb chip .. im done


----------



## phillyd

CM V6
batch # L206B343


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> CM V6
> batch # L206B343


updated


----------



## phillyd

Does anyone know how to get the minimum clock on these CPU's to go up? I don't want to run at 1.6GHz at 1.224v. I want it to stay higher.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the minimum clock on these CPU's to go up? I don't want to run at 1.6GHz at 1.224v. I want it to stay higher.


If you always want it to run at max clock speed, just disable speedstep and C1E and it should work.


----------



## exploiteddna

or sometimes youll have to go into power options in windows and choose 100% Minimum CPU Power .. depending on which MB you have


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the minimum clock on these CPU's to go up? I don't want to run at 1.6GHz at 1.224v. I want it to stay higher.


It will clock higher when it needs to do that. It's called speedstep, it saves power when you're not at load. Your voltage is locked because you might be using fixed voltage instead of offset voltage.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Does anyone know how to get the minimum clock on these CPU's to go up? I don't want to run at 1.6GHz at 1.224v. I want it to stay higher.
> 
> 
> 
> It will clock higher when it needs to do that. It's called speedstep, it saves power when you're not at load. Your voltage is locked because you might be using fixed voltage instead of offset voltage.
Click to expand...

I want the speed to stay up, i understand why it does that.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I want the speed to stay up, i understand why it does that.


Well, then do what other two people said before my post. Disable speedstep, C states and choose maximum power in power management.


----------



## Blizlake

What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).


----------



## twisted-pc

Hi there... I wanna be in your gang.

I'm the proud owner of an i5 3570K which i bought an OEM version so I don't know the batch number off hand.

I'm currently running at stock speeds as I haven't upgraded my motherboard yet (she's currently running on a Asus P8H67M-Pro with Arctic 7 air cooling), think i'm going to get a Asus sabertooth Z77 in a few weeks as I love the look of the armor covering.

Here's me CPU-Z


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).


Intel states that 1.55V is the max safe voltage. But IB chips are more sensitive to voltage, so I wouldn't go over 1.4V. You'll have temps problem before you'll reach that high.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).
> 
> 
> 
> Intel states that 1.55V is the max safe voltage. But IB chips are more sensitive to voltage, so I wouldn't go over 1.4V. You'll have temps problem before you'll reach that high.
Click to expand...

Yeah, thought so.

Got my 3570k to 4.5GHz by bumping vcore offset to +0.005 and turbo offset to +0.008. She was prime stable but crashed after a hour of folding, so decided to put the chip to 4.4GHz and take the turbo offset down to .004. I'll OC the chip more once I switch to something better from my 620 with low speed fan.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).


i have the same 4.4GHz OC with the same load voltage....but i couldn't get 4.5ghz without some serious voltage increases...and very high prime95 temps (like high 80s) ...so i stopped (maybe my A70 heat-sink is not good with this chip, idk). ill try again later when i have more time... i still need to tweak bios a bit ..maybe lower CPU PPL and stuff like that...let me know if you can get a stable 4.5ghz with low 80s temp or better.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).
> 
> 
> 
> i have the same 4.4GHz OC with the same load voltage....but i couldn't get 4.5ghz without some serious voltage increases...and very high prime95 temps (like high 80s) ...so i stopped (maybe my A70 heat-sink is not good with this chip, idk). ill try again later when i have more time... i still need to tweak bios a bit ..maybe lower CPU PPL and stuff like that...let me know if you can get a stable 4.5ghz with low 80s temp or better.
Click to expand...

I OC'd using regular offset of +.005 and turbo boost offset of +.008 and the 4.5 was prime stable, but not folding stable. I did try +.012 turbo voltage, and it completed a WU just fine, so seems like it was pretty stable then. Temps were around the 80's using my Antec 620 but I prefer the 70C temps at 4.4







But since every chip is different, it doesnt mean that your chip is stable at the same voltage mine is


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> What are the max "safe" volts for Ivy chips (like 1.5v for sandy)? Currently running prime 1.168V 4.4GHz (CPU-Z reports voltage between 1.160-1.168V).


max safe volts is going to be diff for everyone. mine idea of max safe is usually higher than others. i keep mine at or under 1.4v but others may say 1.3 or 1.35.. either way 1.160 isnt even close to maxing out lol


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twisted-pc*
> 
> Hi there... I wanna be in your gang.
> I'm the proud owner of an i5 3570K which i bought an OEM version so I don't know the batch number off hand.
> I'm currently running at stock speeds as I haven't upgraded my motherboard yet (she's currently running on a Asus P8H67M-Pro with Arctic 7 air cooling), think i'm going to get a Asus sabertooth Z77 in a few weeks as I love the look of the armor covering.
> Here's me CPU-Z


great! ill add you to the list but you need to update me with your batch number. read the original post of this thread if you have any questions, or send me a PM.


----------



## Blizlake

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2437425
Batch#: L211B427


----------



## martinhal




----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*


What sort of voltage and cooling are you running for 4.9?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> What sort of voltage and cooling are you running for 4.9?


Im at 1.352 v . Cooling XSPC Rasa Cpu block. Prime95 temps max 89 C.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*


Very nice, congrats on very good chip.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Very nice, congrats on very good chip.


Thanks . First good chip I've owned. Sold my i7 2600k that needed 1.465 to get to 4.7.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*


batch?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> batch?


L215B968


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> L215B968


awesome bro. ive added your pretty solid oc to the spreadsheet


----------



## General_Chris

Got my i5 3570K 1.5 weeks ago

Core i5 3570K (for now just on stock but the max OC i just tryed 4.3 i just didnt felt like i wanted to go any higher)
MSI Z77A-G43
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
Noctua NH-D14

in a Corsair 600T

Batch Number 3218C037

Proof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438611


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> Got my i5 3570K 1.5 weeks ago
> Core i5 3570K (for now just on stock but the max OC i just tryed 4.3 i just didnt felt like i wanted to go any higher)
> MSI Z77A-G43
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
> Noctua NH-D14
> in a Corsair 600T
> Batch Number 3218C*037*
> Proof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438611


This number is pretty low, that means that chip is from almost center of the wafer, it should be good overclocker.


----------



## Piloten

I'm sure it's been mentioned in this topic before, but what are safe load temperatures for the i5-3570k on air? I've seen many users say the chip runs a little warm and can easily handle higher temperatures. Would just like to confirm. Any other specs are in signature if needed. Currently running at 4.5GHz with a voltage of 1.226V and at about 79C loaded.


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piloten*
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned in this topic before, but what are safe load temperatures for the i5-3570k on air? I've seen many users say the chip runs a little warm and can easily handle higher temperatures. Would just like to confirm. Any other specs are in signature if needed. Currently running at 4.5GHz with a voltage of 1.226V and at about 79C loaded.


what is your definition of "load"?

Load as in full stress testing ...like prime95 with all cores at 100%?? If so...stay at or under 85C (max temp) and you're totally fine.

If by load you mean...like when you are playing a game...then the same applies (85C)...but in reality it probably should be going above 75C or so, since 100% on all cores isn't very practical.


----------



## Piloten

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> what is your definition of "load"?
> Load as in full stress testing ...like prime95 with all cores at 100%?? If so...stay at or under 85C (max temp) and you're totally fine.
> If by load you mean...like when you are playing a game...then the same applies (85C)...but in reality it probably should be going above 75C or so, since 100% on all cores isn't very practical.


I meant full stress testing. Thank you for clearing the numbers up!


----------



## yur400

Wrong topic. Sorry.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> Got my i5 3570K 1.5 weeks ago
> Core i5 3570K (for now just on stock but the max OC i just tryed 4.3 i just didnt felt like i wanted to go any higher)
> MSI Z77A-G43
> 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP DDR3-1600
> Noctua NH-D14
> in a Corsair 600T
> Batch Number 3218C037
> Proof:http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2438611


looking good my friend. youve been added!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> This number is pretty low, that means that chip is from almost center of the wafer, it should be good overclocker.


are they numbered from the center outward?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piloten*
> 
> I'm sure it's been mentioned in this topic before, but what are safe load temperatures for the i5-3570k on air? I've seen many users say the chip runs a little warm and can easily handle higher temperatures. Would just like to confirm. Any other specs are in signature if needed. Currently running at 4.5GHz with a voltage of 1.226V and at about 79C loaded.


You are 100% safe up to 90C.


----------



## CalinTM

It's normal to have 10 degrees difference between the cores ? I am using Noctua D14 and MX-4 paste.


----------



## alyraver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> It's normal to have 10 degrees difference between the cores ? I am using Noctua D14 and MX-4 paste.


not usually - what chip? how did you apply TIM?


----------



## CalinTM

A 3770k. My last core is always colder than the others, and one core is always hotter than the others, both on stock and oc.

I've put the TIM a short line on the middle on the IHS, and then 4 thin bubbles on the 4 corners of the IHS.


----------



## Blizlake

my 3570k has one core that runs rougly 10c lower than others. I've remounted it once but nothing really changed. Could have something to do with the thermal paste under the IHS, or maybe the core is just more efficient or something.


----------



## CalinTM

Mine lower idle (all stock 3.5Ghz) core is 27 degrees and the hotter is 33. And on turbo 3.9Ghz on prime95 the hotter core is 65 degrees and the coldest is 58 degrees.

And on 4.5Ghz(playing Battlefield 3 for 30 mins) @ 1.21v (CPU-Z reporting 1.84v) the hottest core is 62 degrees and the coldest one is 57 degrees. And on same frequency 4.5Ghz on prime95 i know the hottest one is 75 degrees and the coldest one is around 68...

So in all circumstances my core temperature difference is around 6-7 degrees. Is that OK ?

I didn't run prime95 for hours, just a couple of minutes for the temps to settle. (i guess if i will run it for hours, i could get around +3-4 degrees).


----------



## alyraver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> A 3770k. My last core is always colder than the others, and one core is always hotter than the others, both on stock and oc.
> I've put the TIM a short line on the middle on the IHS, and then 4 thin bubbles on the 4 corners of the IHS.


TBH (and i'm no expert) i'd say thats too much thermal paste - you could try re applying using just the line method, or blob. But that wouldnt account for that much difference in core temps - depsite the ever lasting debates there are about whats best

Also bear in mind that the cores will always differ from each other, you'll never get them all being the same temp. I have about 5 deg difference on my 3930k. As long as their within the limits and its stable i really wouldnt worry too much


----------



## malikq86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> It's normal to have 10 degrees difference between the cores ? I am using Noctua D14 and MX-4 paste.


a lot of people do...including myself.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malikq86*
> 
> a lot of people do...including myself.


Me too


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> It's normal to have 10 degrees difference between the cores ? I am using Noctua D14 and MX-4 paste.


Mine has a 10C difference between cores. Base your temperatures on the hottest core as opposed to the coldest or in the middle...

While folding my PC shows 61-71-68-68 for temps *shrug*


----------



## exploiteddna

my cores show the greatest difference when idle or medium load.. the gap gets smaller usually when at high loads

ive had 4 different 3770k chips.... this trend holds for all of them, even though the difference between hottest/coldest is different for each one


----------



## CalinTM

Ok, so it's kinda normal, thanks. I have the same thing, on idle or medium load i have the difference, but on high, isn't that big.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Mine are about 5c different, I'd say it's to do with the thermal paste. Along with the possibility of the paste underneath the IHS being not a great spread too. It's about the same at max load for 6 hours afaik, I'll be reapplying soon so i'll get back to you









EDIT: To the guy that has terrible CPU-Z voltage readings.. Tried a later bios/CPU-Z? Mine is almost perfect.. It usually sits one setting lower than what I set it in the BIOS.


----------



## CalinTM

I've don't think it's the thermal paste problem, i've applied the paste about 4 times in 4 different ways and i have the same temp difference, and i've tested the CPU with two different coolers. So it's not the paste. Maybe it's the Intels's TIM paste under the IHS. Some users get small temp difference because they probably have got a cpu with a optimal intel's tim paste on all surface of the cpu, and others got it on the other way.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I've don't think it's the thermal paste problem, i've applied the paste about 4 times in 4 different ways and i have the same temp difference, and i've tested the CPU with two different coolers. So it's not the paste. Maybe it's the Intels's TIM paste under the IHS. Some users get small temp difference because they probably have got a cpu with a optimal intel's tim paste on all surface of the cpu, and others got it on the other way.


It's normal to have a different temperature though, that's what everyone is saying!


----------



## CalinTM

I know it's normal mate, but it's kinda big difference.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> I know it's normal mate, but it's kinda big difference.


Yeah I know, it could be your board too.


----------



## CalinTM

The most big difference between the cores i get when it's idle on stock frequency. 25-33 between cores, so it's 8 degrees.

How many people have the last core #4 core the coldest one ?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> The most big difference between the cores i get when it's idle on stock frequency. 25-33 between cores, so it's 8 degrees.
> How many people have the last core #4 core the coldest one ?


My third core is my coldest according to HWmonitor.. Could just be the programs too.
It varies alot also..


----------



## CalinTM

I think it's manufacturing issues, not every cpu is the same....


----------



## exploiteddna

some chips will have #3 the hottest, some #2, some #1, and so on.
8 degrees diff at idle isnt _TOO_ bad IMHO it's well within acceptable range.. ive had a chip with 10-11 degrees diff at idle and about 5-6 degrees diff at load.

Some motherboards may read it a degree or two differently, the factory TIM on the IHS could be factor as well. At the end of the day, it doesnt really matter for you.
All in all, youve got nothing to worry about. your temps and temp differences are fine


----------



## CalinTM

I've read in a article than the DTS sensors for core i7 processors, aren't calibrated 100% to read the exact temperature and exact temperature difference between cores on idle. And on full load, the sensors calibrate themselves to read with accuracy the real temperature between cores. This is a Intel standard. So i guess is no trouble on temp. differences.

And on idle as i said while the DTS sensors aren't accurate the temperature doesn't matter, what matters is the higher distance to Tjmax.


----------



## Blizlake

Ehh... I'm not sure what's happened during these last few days, but I just fired up Linx and Realtemp to prove that there can be a big difference between cores even at 100% load, but it seems that my cpu has magically fixed its core temps... A few days ago I got 71-75-65-72 on my cores, now they're 72-76-74-74









Weird


----------



## CalinTM

Can depend of stress test program, linx uses some stress algorithms, and prime95 another type of stuff.


----------



## Blizlake

But what does it matter if I used Linx on both occasions, and read the temps from Realtemp?

lol I have no idea what's happened, but I'm happy with the new temps








Maybe the mount got better because of the 48 hour stressing? You know, TIM flows into all tiny cracks because of the heat...


----------



## CalinTM

What paste did you use ? If you use MX-4, doesn't matter, that paste is ready to go, no need to wait until it settles down. It's all about the DTS sensors, your cpu didn't "fixed" himself.







You can't know for sure if your DTS sensors are calibrated with accuracy(every cpu isn't the same, and every cpu's DTS sensors are calibrated different, not big, but different) so the temps may be a little lower or higher than reported with software, and the temp difference, again, little lower or higher inside the cpu himself.

So no worry, if your cpu makes the same values on 3dmark11, vantage, and other points tests, as posted on internet reviews you are perfectly fine.









And ivy bridge can handle higher temps better than sandy bridge.For example a 60 degrees for ivy bridge is with 5-6 lower degrees for a sandy bridge. So it's the same thing, on different temps, cuz IB can handle it better.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> A 3770k. My last core is always colder than the others, and one core is always hotter than the others, both on stock and oc.
> I've put the TIM a short line on the middle on the IHS, and then 4 thin bubbles on the 4 corners of the IHS.


Its normal.


----------



## ChaosAD

I am using stock intel hsf atm and folding at 3.8Ghz @ 0.98v, althought idle temps are like 31-34-32-36, max temps are 68-67-67-68


----------



## martinhal

Hi have decided to push it a bit to 5 Ghz. So far good for 1 hour BF3


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hi have decided to push it a bit to 5 Ghz. So far good for 1 hour BF3


Temps?


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hi have decided to push it a bit to 5 Ghz. So far good for 1 hour BF3


How much does BF3 load your CPU? I was able to get 5.0 GHz also and do general work with it, but as soon as I tried to load it with Prime95... it wasn't so happy anymore







I'm still going to gradually work toward it, I think. Especially with a new water cooling kit I'm hopefully going to order today...


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Temps?


85 C


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> How much does BF3 load your CPU? I was able to get 5.0 GHz also and do general work with it, but as soon as I tried to load it with Prime95... it wasn't so happy anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still going to gradually work toward it, I think. Especially with a new water cooling kit I'm hopefully going to order today...


Did not look but will keep an eye out. Did 10 minutes of prime only. I'm not aiming for 24/7 stability. I'm 24/7 stable at 4.7 but consider that as stock......
I'm going to try bring the voltage down and see it goes.

Hope I don't get a lecture. It's my hobby so I'm happy to thrash the hell out of my hardware; I only expect it to last around a year or so. I like the idea of gaming at 5 GHz teamed up with 2 7970's at 1315/1825


----------



## DOM.

this one is in my gamer now cuz i cut the ihs and redid the paste killed me ln2 oc









H20 still testing for the best volt/temp

L204B259



update played some bf3 and no WHEA errors


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> 85 C


I'd like my eggs scrambled please


----------



## DOM.

martinhal can you run IBT at 5GHz ? ss for temps ?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> martinhal can you run IBT at 5GHz ? ss for temps ?


He can, but with LN2.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> He can, but with LN2.


I can run 6+ with ln2


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'd like my eggs scrambled please


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> martinhal can you run IBT at 5GHz ? ss for temps ?


Not on air.. will do when I install a waterblock...


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Not on air.. will do when I install a waterblock...


what are you cooling it with now?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hi have decided to push it a bit to 5 Ghz. So far good for 1 hour BF3


Nice bro, I updated your OC on the sheet!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> this one is in my gamer now cuz i cut the ihs and redid the paste killed me ln2 oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H20 still testing for the best volt/temp
> L204B259
> 
> update played some bf3 and no WHEA errors
> 
> haha nice. i added this chip to the list too, right underneath your first one. you killed your ln2 chip? i gave my a coldbug the other day! so pissed haha


----------



## Swag

Anyone using the 3570k, what LLC mode are you using? I'm using Extreme and it seems to be the only one that lets me use full voltage with Prime. Anyone else experiencing this or have a fix to it?


----------



## sena

Turbo LLC on my board is better imho, Extreme overvolts, altrough you cant see that in CPU-Z, you need multimeter for that.
Turbo LLC has only small undervolt, about 4-6 mV.


----------



## Swag

Mine is just awful, at Extreme (Prime runs at 1.18vcore), but on Ultra High (Prime runs at 1.15vcore). I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Mine is just awful, at Extreme (Prime runs at 1.18vcore), but on Ultra High (Prime runs at 1.15vcore). I don't know how to fix it.


Little correction in my post, with Extreme LLC you are likely to see drop in CPU-Z, but in real and if you check with multimeter you will massive overvolt.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Mine is just awful, at Extreme (Prime runs at 1.18vcore), but on Ultra High (Prime runs at 1.15vcore). I don't know how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> Little correction in my post, with Extreme LLC you are likely to see drop in CPU-Z, but in real and if you check with multimeter you will massive overvolt.
Click to expand...

When I use Extreme, it shows up higher than Ultra High. I really hope I don't overvolt.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When I use Extreme, it shows up higher than Ultra High. I really hope I don't overvolt.


Only true is multimeter, there are pretty cheap, and also its very easy to use them on your board.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When I use Extreme, it shows up higher than Ultra High. I really hope I don't overvolt.
> 
> 
> 
> Only true is multimeter, there are pretty cheap, and also its very easy to use them on your board.
Click to expand...

By how much overvolt do you think? By 0.01 or by a whole 0.1?


----------



## exploiteddna

extreme is the highest level of LLC if im not mistaken. therefor, it makes sense that your vcore is higher than ultra high.

another thing to note, overvolt is always a bad thing. there are two things to look at when youre deciding which level of LLC to use (you should try at least 3 settings; 1 higher 1 lower 1 middle)... Vcore at idle and vCORE at full load. You want to try to minimize Vcore fluctuation between load and idle, and sometimes in order to do that, your idle voltage is actually just a little bit higher than what you set in the BIOS. If the LLC setting you choose does overvolt but is otherwise correct in that it shows the proper amount of fluctuation between load and idle, just go into bios and lower you vcore setting a little. Tweak it!

Another thing to remember is that the same LLC setting will not behave the same at two different Vcore settings.. at 1.20v (for example) LLC will behave one way, but at 1.3v (again, for example) that same LLC setting will have a slightly different effect than it did with Vcore at 1.2v

Good luck


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone using the 3570k, what LLC mode are you using? I'm using Extreme and it seems to be the only one that lets me use full voltage with Prime. Anyone else experiencing this or have a fix to it?


What you're experiencing is called Vdroop, and it exists to protect your cpu from overvoltage. Do not use extreme LLC, because as other people have stated, it overvolts your cpu, which is bad. You are much better off finding a stable overclock using medium or high LLC with a higher idle voltage.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What you're experiencing is called Vdroop, and it exists to protect your cpu from overvoltage. *Do not use extreme LLC, because as other people have stated, it overvolts your cpu, which is bad. You are much better off finding a stable overclock using medium or high LLC with a higher idle voltage*.


most of the time this is true. however, it depends on how high your vcore is set. if you have a sufficiently high vcore, it will not overvolt, but rather keep it precisely steady. also, overvolting isnt always bad. lets say you set your vcore to 1.4 and then with your LLC it actually idles at 1.410 and droops to 1.400 at load.. this is not always a bad thing. it _can_ become bad if it overvolts during load (i.e. going from 1.400 at idle to 1.415 at load)


----------



## Psyco Flipside

3770k Batch: #L221B014
How has the silicon lottery gone?








I'm gonna delid it. I'll post results soon


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> What you're experiencing is called Vdroop, and it exists to protect your cpu from overvoltage. *Do not use extreme LLC, because as other people have stated, it overvolts your cpu, which is bad. You are much better off finding a stable overclock using medium or high LLC with a higher idle voltage*.
> 
> 
> 
> most of the time this is true. however, it depends on how high your vcore is set. if you have a sufficiently high vcore, it will not overvolt, but rather keep it precisely steady. also, overvolting isnt always bad. lets say you set your vcore to 1.4 and then with your LLC it actually idles at 1.410 and droops to 1.400 at load.. this is not always a bad thing. it _can_ become bad if it overvolts during load (i.e. going from 1.400 at idle to 1.415 at load)
Click to expand...

Ok, I changed LLC to Ultra High (2nd to highest). Will that fix the overvolting problem?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I changed LLC to Ultra High (2nd to highest). Will that fix the overvolting problem?


Ultra high is I THINK 75% LLC, so it should still allow for some Vdroop.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I changed LLC to Ultra High (2nd to highest). Will that fix the overvolting problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra high is I THINK 75% LLC, so it should still allow for some Vdroop.
Click to expand...

Yes it is, so this means that overvolting will not be a problem anymore right? Sorry I need a definite yes or no answer, I get paranoid with my things. Something I want to fix.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I changed LLC to Ultra High (2nd to highest). Will that fix the overvolting problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Ultra high is I THINK 75% LLC, so it should still allow for some Vdroop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is, so this means that overvolting will not be a problem anymore right? Sorry I need a definite yes or no answer, I get paranoid with my things. Something I want to fix.
Click to expand...

If the LLC works similarly to Gigabyte boards... it's not overvolting enough to instill panic. I run my UD5H on the highest LLC setting, and that effectively is adding .01 volts to whatever I might be setting it to. AKA, I'm running 4.7GHz @ 1.3v. LLC is effectively making that 1.31-1.32v. Hardly anything to panic about.


----------



## Swag

Well I just fixed it and I'm running prime to make sure it's stable. So far it is and I don't like to take chances with overvolting.


----------



## .theMetal

ran linx on my 4.5ghz offset overclock. max volts that went to the processor was 1.22v
temps were hanging around the top picture the whole time, they bumped up to the max temps once.
ambient temp was right at 25c or upper 70's f.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> By how much overvolt do you think? By 0.01 or by a whole 0.1?


Sorry for late reply, busy.
Anyway, didnt checked wth multimeter, but you can check on first page on Z77X UD5H, how much it overvots, sin did a test.


----------



## Schmuckley

3570K
3221b052
62C @ 4.2 Ghz








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
1.14
bong cooler + RASA waterblock


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyco Flipside*
> 
> 3770k Batch: #L221B014
> How has the silicon lottery gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna delid it. I'll post results soon


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> 3570K
> 3221b052
> 62C @ 4.2 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441
> 1.14
> bong cooler + RASA waterblock


added both


----------



## Swag

Can a few people post their OC, vcore, and temps? I want to be able to know a base for Ivy overclocks.


----------



## AbdullahG

CPU: i5 3570K
OC: 4.2GHz
VCore: 1.192V
Temps: Idle = mid 30s/ Load= low 60s


----------



## Swag

My temps are so high. They reach 80s! I'm not sure why. Our vcore is the same, but I'm running on a 212 Evo.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps are so high. They reach 80s! I'm not sure why. Our vcore is the same, but I'm running on a 212 Evo.


how warm is it where you are? ambient temps can play a huge role. also what thermal paste are you using and how did you apply it?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps are so high. They reach 80s! I'm not sure why. Our vcore is the same, but I'm running on a 212 Evo.


My room temperature is pretty cool though (about 60 to 65 degrees Fahrenheit). I used Arctic Cooling MX-4 Thermal Paste (line method).

Idle:


Load (Cinebench):


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps are so high. They reach 80s! I'm not sure why. Our vcore is the same, but I'm running on a 212 Evo.
> 
> 
> 
> how warm is it where you are? ambient temps can play a huge role. also what thermal paste are you using and how did you apply it?
Click to expand...

It is about 80F in my room and it's fairly cold in the winter where I live now. Around 10F in the winter, but it's summer and it's around 85 outside. I use Indigo and AS5. I'm using AS5 right now and I used the uncooked rice in the middle method.


----------



## CalinTM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can a few people post their OC, vcore, and temps? I want to be able to know a base for Ivy overclocks.


Here:

3770k, 4.5Ghz, 1.20V (1.18 reported in CPU-z), all threads active, Noctua D14 cooler, MX-4 thermal paste, stock fans, CM 690 II case.

Here is after some Battlefield 3 and after 30 minutes on prime95 blend.

Battlefield 3: http://i50.tinypic.com/29cs3o5.jpg
Prime95: http://i45.tinypic.com/ngr98j.jpg


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is about 80F in my room and it's fairly cold in the winter where I live now. Around 10F in the winter, but it's summer and it's around 85 outside. I use Indigo and AS5. I'm using AS5 right now and I used the uncooked rice in the middle method.


I think its normal. 80f is a tad high for an ambient and your using a 20-30 dollar heatsink - as legendary as it is, its still a budget cooler. and running in the 70's c under load with an overclocked ivy really isn't too bad.

how long has the as5 been on? I know when I used to use it I would see at least a 2-4c drop over time with it. cure time is 200 hours.

for reference mine is at 4.5ghz with offset set to .65 I believe. but I have the llc set to level 3 so it v-droops quite a bit under load. the most volts I've seen go to the processor has been 1.23v and I ran linx for an hour and a half last night and the temps hung in the mid to high 60's c most of the time and the hottest core just barely broke the 70's for a second. I'm using a phanteks cooler with three 140mm fans and the phanteks pk-1 paste - rice method. also the ambient in my appartment were in the upper 70's f, or right around 25c.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is about 80F in my room and it's fairly cold in the winter where I live now. Around 10F in the winter, but it's summer and it's around 85 outside. I use Indigo and AS5. I'm using AS5 right now and I used the uncooked rice in the middle method.
> 
> 
> 
> I think its normal. 80f is a tad high for an ambient and your using a 20-30 dollar heatsink - as legendary as it is, its still a budget cooler. and running in the 70's c under load with an overclocked ivy really isn't too bad.
> 
> how long has the as5 been on? I know when I used to use it I would see at least a 2-4c drop over time with it. cure time is 200 hours.
> 
> for reference mine is at 4.5ghz with offset set to .65 I believe. but I have the llc set to level 3 so it v-droops quite a bit under load. the most volts I've seen go to the processor has been 1.23v and I ran linx for an hour and a half last night and the temps hung in the mid to high 60's c most of the time and the hottest core just barely broke the 70's for a second. I'm using a phanteks cooler with three 140mm fans and the phanteks pk-1 paste - rice method. also the ambient in my appartment were in the upper 70's f, or right around 25c.
Click to expand...

I just re-seated this morning, and I'm running prime95 for 12 hours so it can properly seat.


----------



## Valgaur

3770K, running at a ballsy 4926 MHz stable on my h100 with stock fans (push pull) with my amazing (horrible) thermal paste by dynamex (didn't have the time nor cash to get some good stuff). I have run intel burn v2 at full mem usage and everything hitting a scary 104 C lol.

now I know these temps are crazy. but first thing first is that I have crappy fans and crappier TIM. still getting good results tho. I can get sooo close to 5 Ghz I can taste it almost had a full intel run earlier this afternoon but it failed on the last run....sad


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 3770K, running at a ballsy 4926 MHz stable on my h100 with stock fans (push pull) with my amazing (horrible) thermal paste by dynamex (didn't have the time nor cash to get some good stuff). I have run intel burn v2 at full mem usage and everything hitting a scary 104 C lol.
> 
> now I know these temps are crazy. but first thing first is that I have crappy fans and crappier TIM. still getting good results tho. I can get sooo close to 5 Ghz I can taste it almost had a full intel run earlier this afternoon but it failed on the last run....sad


Just quit, that's just too much. 104C will cause your CPU to degrade and you might not even reach 4.5


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just quit, that's just too much. 104C will cause your CPU to degrade and you might not even reach 4.5


I don't keep it at that speed heck no lol I bump it down to 4.7 where i get to high 80's and thats it I was just OC'ing to see what I could get.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just quit, that's just too much. 104C will cause your CPU to degrade and you might not even reach 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> I don't keep it at that speed heck no lol I bump it down to 4.7 where i get to high 80's and thats it I was just OC'ing to see what I could get.
Click to expand...

What vcore do you need for 4.7?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What vcore do you need for 4.7?


the frequency?? or the volts


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What vcore do you need for 4.7?
> 
> 
> 
> the frequency?? or the volts
Click to expand...

vcore = voltage


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> vcore = voltage


1.405 volts


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 1.405 volts


I wouldn't be comfortable with that kind of voltage TBH.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I wouldn't be comfortable with that kind of voltage TBH.


moved to 1.370


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I wouldn't be comfortable with that kind of voltage TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> moved to 1.370
Click to expand...

That's fine as long as temps are reasonable. Does anyone know if running RAM at 1.65 on Ivy is bad? Every thread I see is 1.65v RAM = dead chip. I'm scared.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's fine as long as temps are reasonable. Does anyone know if running RAM at 1.65 on Ivy is bad? Every thread I see is 1.65v RAM = dead chip. I'm scared.


I keep it at 1.5 no matter what and my cpu stay pretty cool even with mah crappy fans







:thumb:


----------



## Swag

I want to overclock my ram a bit more but I can't without upping the vcore.


----------



## CalinTM

You want to oc the ram for ? Games ? It's useless.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> You want to oc the ram for ? Games ? It's useless.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's fine as long as temps are reasonable. Does anyone know if running RAM at 1.65 on Ivy is bad? Every thread I see is 1.65v RAM = dead chip. I'm scared.


1.65v is fine. i run mine at 1.8 all the time while benching and never hurt the chip.. Do you see all the ivy bridge memory kits for sale? many of the 2133mhz and all other kits above 2133mhz are all rated at 1.65v .. it was more an issue of SB, but not IVB.. these chips are begging for high memory frequencies and the req'd Vdimm


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can a few people post their OC, vcore, and temps? I want to be able to know a base for Ivy overclocks.


I5 3570K @ 4.6 GHZ 1.310 (bios), 1.296 (idle), 1.29(load), max temp arround 88C in these hot days, otherwise its about 82C.
For RAM, 1.65V is fine for everyday, i used that for over 20 days without problem.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's fine as long as temps are reasonable. Does anyone know if running RAM at 1.65 on Ivy is bad? Every thread I see is 1.65v RAM = dead chip. I'm scared.


I ran some TEAM ddr3 2000 @ 1.73v for four months..never a problem.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Just got the 3570K and I am running it at 3.8GHz.

I upgraded from the Phenom X4 965 and can't believe how much better games are running now. I don't think I'll ever consider going back to AMD.


----------



## Sunsetter

3570K, hyper 212 evo, two fans.

1.31 vcore, 4.7 OC for right now. Max temp is 81C

1.5 volts for ram...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunsetter*
> 
> 3570K, hyper 212 evo, two fans.
> 1.31 vcore, 4.7 OC for right now. Max temp is 81C
> 1.5 volts for ram...


I was pumping in 1.43 volts and getting only upper 80's on my 4.7 oc


----------



## Swag

I actually like my Evo more than my Corsair A70. The A70 was so hard to have a proper seat because the chip was so small it would always just stay as a little dot in the middle.


----------



## NLight95

FWIW, these are my results. I've never seen anyone post a lower batch# here or in any other forum, at least not that I've seen. I don't think my chip's a good one, maybe mediocre at best.







Of course, it could just be that I'm expecting too much out of the stock cooler.







I certainly won't be pushing higher until I get some real cooling.

Batch#: L151B877 (Malaysia)
i5-3570K @4200 MHz, stock Intel cooler
vCore offset=.015
Test: LinX 0.6.4
Min=31C, Max=97C

*Load:*









*Idle:*


----------



## Swag

Stop overclocking with the stock CPU cooler. It will damage your CPU.


----------



## TPE-331

Hopefully I can join the club next week. I plan on buying a 3770K and a Asus Maximus V Extreme some time this week.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Hopefully I can join the club next week. I plan on buying a 3770K and a Asus Maximus V Extreme some time this week.


If you look at the Maximus V club thread, you should just get the Formula. The Extreme is not worth it unless you need the thunderbolt right now.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you look at the Maximus V club thread, you should just get the Formula. The Extreme is not worth it unless you need the thunderbolt right now.


Thanks, I'll have a look at the Formula as well. What ram do you recommend for the Extreme or Formula. I've always ran Corsair ram in most of my systems but, what are some other recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Samsung RAM 8GB, it can run overclocked easily. It's great and fairly cheap.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM 8GB, it can run overclocked easily. It's great and fairly cheap.


Thanks for that.







Now as far as the psu goes, it's a waiting game for me. I am waiting for Corsair to release the AX1200i. Hopefully some time within the next couple of days/weeks.

http://www.corsair.com/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM 8GB, it can run overclocked easily. It's great and fairly cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now as far as the psu goes, it's a waiting game for me. I am waiting for Corsair to release the AX1200i. Hopefully some time within the next couple of days/weeks.
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/power-supply-units/ax-series-power-supply-units/ax1200i-digital-atx-power-supply-1200-watt-80-plus-platinum-certified-fully-modular-psu.html
Click to expand...

Can you please list all your components and whether you plan to overclock?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> FWIW, these are my results. I've never seen anyone post a lower batch# here or in any other forum, at least not that I've seen. I don't think my chip's a good one, maybe mediocre at best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, it could just be that I'm expecting too much out of the stock cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly won't be pushing higher until I get some real cooling.
> 
> Batch#: L151B877 (Malaysia)
> i5-3570K @4200 MHz, stock Intel cooler
> vCore offset=.015
> Test: LinX 0.6.4
> Min=31C, Max=97C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please stop it. That's too much for the CPU, you're going to kill it. Just spend $25 and buy a Hyper 212+ or an Evo. 97C makes your CPU cry. Would you like to be put into an oven that's 200F?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stop overclocking with the stock CPU cooler. It will damage your CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Please stop it. That's too much for the CPU, you're going to kill it. Just spend $25 and buy a Hyper 212+ or an Evo. 97C makes your CPU cry. Would you like to be put into an oven that's 200F?


Orly..... Don't think the guy cares he knows he needs a cooler lmao

And how is it to much when that's how hot it runs stock on full load.... Have you used the stock hs ? I have it sucks I hit 90c+


----------



## snipekill2445

Hey guys, I was gonna buy a 2500K until I realised they are not in stock lol

So now I'm gonna get a 3570K. My question is how well will a Antec Kuhler 620 cool this bad boy. Can I expect to see around 4.2-4.4Ghz OC while staying under 80C or so?

Thnx for any help


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hey guys, I was gonna buy a 2500K until I realised they are not in stock lol
> So now I'm gonna get a 3570K. My question is how well will a Antec Kuhler 620 cool this bad boy. Can I expect to see around 4.2-4.4Ghz OC while staying under 80C or so?
> Thnx for any help


I think you should be able to get up past 4.2 with decent temps. its all about the lottery, you never know how well your new chip will do until you fire it up.


----------



## snipekill2445

That's good to know







I I want is at least 4.0Ghz to be honest









At least then I can play games with the worst micro-stutter imaginable to man!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> That's good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I want is at least 4.0Ghz to be honest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least then I can play games with the worst micro-stutter imaginable to man!










many people are able to get to 4.2 with stock voltage


----------



## Mr Frosty

I expect mine to run between 5 and 5.5Ghz 24/7


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hey guys, I was gonna buy a 2500K until I realised they are not in stock lol
> 
> So now I'm gonna get a 3570K. My question is how well will a Antec Kuhler 620 cool this bad boy. Can I expect to see around 4.2-4.4Ghz OC while staying under 80C or so?
> 
> Thnx for any help


Depends on the lottery, but mine is running 4.4 with prime temps in the high 70's. Ambient is close to 30C though...
That's antec 620 with a single 1000rpm fan.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Depends on the lottery, but mine is running 4.4 with prime temps in the high 70's. Ambient is close to 30C though...
> That's antec 620 with a single 1000rpm fan.


are you offset or straight voltage and how many volts? just out of curiosity


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you look at the Maximus V club thread, you should just get the Formula. The Extreme is not worth it unless you need the thunderbolt right now.


or if you are extreme OCer or gamer. It has many additional features for subzero benchmarking and extreme OC. It also has more PCIe lanes and can handle 4-way SLI/CrossFire. And, like you said, it has Thunderbolt.
I own the Formula and have an Extreme on the way right now.. I'll be the first to tell you that there is a difference.. the questions is whether or not you will need/use the added features of the Extreme


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> I expect mine to run between 5 and 5.5Ghz 24/7


lol


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> I expect mine to run between 5 and 5.5Ghz 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

I phase cool 24/7 so you're loling because?

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you look at the Maximus V club thread, you should just get the Formula. The Extreme is not worth it unless you need the thunderbolt right now.
> 
> 
> 
> or if you are extreme OCer or gamer. It has many additional features for subzero benchmarking and extreme OC. It also has more PCIe lanes and can handle 4-way SLI/CrossFire. And, like you said, it has Thunderbolt.
> I own the Formula and have an Extreme on the way right now.. I'll be the first to tell you that there is a difference.. the questions is whether or not you will need/use the added features of the Extreme
Click to expand...

Yea basically, but 99% of people won't even touch subzero benchmarking and 60% of people won't go 4-way SLI that is really costly other than picking up like 4x 540s or something cheap. Normally people go for a dual SLI and the Gene or Formula is good. Since you said it, when I got my MVG, my dad just loved it so he ordered an Extreme for his build. We'll see how his chip compares though and if the motherboard makes any difference.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> I expect mine to run between 5 and 5.5Ghz 24/7


How cold does you ss run ?

I would run my 24 but its like a heater lol


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Hey guys, I was gonna buy a 2500K until I realised they are not in stock lol
> 
> So now I'm gonna get a 3570K. My question is how well will a Antec Kuhler 620 cool this bad boy. Can I expect to see around 4.2-4.4Ghz OC while staying under 80C or so?
> 
> Thnx for any help


That shouldn't be an issue... You should be hitting 4.2-4.3 on stock volts even.


----------



## Blizlake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blizlake*
> 
> Depends on the lottery, but mine is running 4.4 with prime temps in the high 70's. Ambient is close to 30C though...
> That's antec 620 with a single 1000rpm fan.
> 
> 
> 
> are you offset or straight voltage and how many volts? just out of curiosity
Click to expand...

Turbo offset, 2 notches up. CPU-Z says 1.168V.


----------



## TPE-331

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you please list all your components and whether you plan to overclock?


Hi Swag,

So far the plan is: i7 3770k + Maximus V Extreme purchase by Thursday (Payday)









RAM is still a toss up between Corsair Dominator GT, Vengeance or Gkill Ripjaws. Will also purchase this Thursday.

PSU is going to be 2x AX1200i - Waiting for Corsair to release.

GPU's - Plan on buying 4 GTX 690's on Saturday to replace my 3 GTX 570's, will sell the the 690's and go 4way Kepler when Kepler is released.

SSD's - 6 Samsung 830's and 2 Crucial M4's. Already have the M4's. Have a ton of other SSD's but don't want to disturb my other rigs.

Sound card - Not sure? Might stick with my Titanium HD.


Case - CaseLabs TH10 with 180mm extended top and extended pedestal. Everything will be housed in the TH10.
So far I have 4 RX480 rads in my case but I don't know what rad config I'll run with the new hardware.





Here a couple of shots of my current build in the early stages. I still need to figure out how to sell my Rampage III Extreme Black Edition. It has given me way too many problems/headaches along with lack of support.


Please go ahead and toss some more recommendations my way.

Thanks


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> I phase cool 24/7 so you're loling because?
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


i know that you phase cool bro, dont get so defensive. i was loling bc its funny how everyone was talking about maxing out their air OC and you bust in and pwned it with phase


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Hi Swag,
> So far the plan is: i7 3770k + Maximus V Extreme purchase by Thursday (Payday)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAM is still a toss up between Corsair Dominator GT, Vengeance or Gkill Ripjaws. Will also purchase this Thursday.
> PSU is going to be 2x AX1200i - Waiting for Corsair to release.
> GPU's - Plan on buying 4 GTX 690's on Saturday to replace my 3 GTX 570's, *will sell the the 690's and go 4way Kepler when Kepler is released.*
> SSD's - 6 Samsung 830's and 2 Crucial M4's. Already have the M4's. Have a ton of other SSD's but don't want to disturb my other rigs.
> Sound card - Not sure? Might stick with my Titanium HD.
> 
> Case - CaseLabs TH10 with 180mm extended top and extended pedestal. Everything will be housed in the TH10.
> So far I have 4 RX480 rads in my case but I don't know what rad config I'll run with the new hardware.
> 
> Here a couple of shots of my current build in the early stages. I still need to figure out how to sell my Rampage III Extreme Black Edition. It has given me way too many problems/headaches along with lack of support.
> 
> Please go ahead and toss some more recommendations my way.
> Thanks


GTX 6xx are all Kepler-based GPUs .. the successor to which will be GK110 (dont know what the code name is)


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPE-331*
> 
> Here a couple of shots of my current build in the early stages. I still need to figure out how to sell my Rampage III Extreme Black Edition. It has given me way too many problems/headaches along with lack of support.


Really what kind of problems, my Rampage III has been purring like a kitten for over 2yrs now.


----------



## Swag

Ok never mind then, I had thought you were going with a much more basic build and might not even need the 1200i, but since that's a big build, I guess you need it. Remember to make a build log and give me a link to it







It looks really good and I wish I could afford all those components.


----------



## sena

TPE-331
You cant insert 4 GTX 690, only two, GTX 690 is already dual gpu.


----------



## Futan

Hey guys. Quick question. I'm trying out 4.7 GHz now and it seems stable but I've been noticing that a couple of my cores run significantly higher than the other two. The difference between the coldest and hottest cores is 9º C. Is this normal?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> Hey guys. Quick question. I'm trying out 4.7 GHz now and it seems stable but I've been noticing that a couple of my cores run significantly higher than the other two. The difference between the coldest and hottest cores is 9º C. Is this normal?


Yes, it's perfectly normal for another core to be around 8 - 10C hotter. My Core 2 runs around 10 - 11C higher than the rest and the lowest being 5 degrees the average. Don't fret too much about it, but when you are stressing and looking at temps, go by the hottest/highest temp core or you might end up damaging that one core and never find stability.


----------



## Futan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, it's perfectly normal for another core to be around 8 - 10C hotter. My Core 2 runs around 10 - 11C higher than the rest and the lowest being 5 degrees the average. Don't fret too much about it, but when you are stressing and looking at temps, go by the hottest/highest temp core or you might end up damaging that one core and never find stability.


Alright, thanks!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yes, it's perfectly normal for another core to be around 8 - 10C hotter. My Core 2 runs around 10 - 11C higher than the rest and the lowest being 5 degrees the average. Don't fret too much about it, but when you are stressing and looking at temps, go by the hottest/highest temp core or you might end up damaging that one core and never find stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, thanks!
Click to expand...

May I ask you what is your OC, vcore, and temps?


----------



## Futan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> May I ask you what is your OC, vcore, and temps?


Right now, I'm at 4.7GHz, vcore is 1.38, and when I initially asked the question my temps were 70-79ºC. Since then they're now 71-85ºC. Just finished this rig last week and I'm seeing how high I can go and still be stable-ish. Probably going to revert back 4.6GHz, 1.3v and 60-75º. 100MHz isn't worth the ~.1v and 10º.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> May I ask you what is your OC, vcore, and temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm at 4.7GHz, vcore is 1.38, and when I initially asked the question my temps were 70-79ºC. Since then they're now 71-85ºC. Just finished this rig last week and I'm seeing how high I can go and still be stable-ish. Probably going to revert back 4.6GHz, 1.3v and 60-70º. 100MHz isn't worth the ~.1v and 10-15º.
Click to expand...

Yea it isn't and 4.6 is around on par with a 5.0 Sandy. Also, you should try to keep temps below 85. Try to keep max around 80C - 85C.


----------



## Futan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it isn't and 4.6 is around on par with a 5.0 Sandy. Also, you should try to keep temps below 85. Try to keep max around 80C - 85C.


Kind of sucks because this seems pretty stable. Obviously too early to say for sure but I've thrown everything I've had at it with no luck in crashing it so far. XD I'm going to try lower voltages but I doubt it will be enough to make up for the temps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Futan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it isn't and 4.6 is around on par with a 5.0 Sandy. Also, you should try to keep temps below 85. Try to keep max around 80C - 85C.
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sucks because this seems pretty stable. Obviously too early to say for sure but I've thrown everything I've had at it with no luck in crashing it so far. XD I'm going to try lower voltages but I doubt it will be enough to make up for the temps.
Click to expand...

Yea, I'd rather clock lower than risk damaging me CPU.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stop overclocking with the stock CPU cooler. It will damage your CPU.


But why? I like living on the edge.
















Actually I'm just benching out of curiosity, and the only time it has seen sustained full load is during the tests I posted here. I keep vCore low and thermal protection is in place so the processor will throttle down when the temps get too high. And yeah, I've been doing this stuff for a long time so certainly a far better cooler is in the works.Now what's that smokin...


----------



## AbdullahG

Yeah, living on the edge of killing your CPU


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Stop overclocking with the stock CPU cooler. It will damage your CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> But why? I like living on the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I'm just benching out of curiosity until I get better cooling, and the only time it has seen sustained full load is during the tests I posted here. I keep vCore low and thermal protection is in place so the processor will throttle down when the temps get too high.
Click to expand...

That thermal protection will throttle down, but after it reaches 105C which will cause damage to your CPU at around 100C so you have about 1 minute of damaged CPU on your hands if you keep doing what you're doing. Not telling you how to run your CPU, just saying what's happening.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> which will cause damage to your CPU at around 100C


Can you people seriously please stop saying things like this. Intel has rated the Processor to have the ability to run at 105C, they wouldn't say that if they knew they would lose money due to replacements.


----------



## DOM.

Swag is the only person that keeps saying that idk why... Guess his a cpu lover ROFL


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Swag is the only person that keeps saying that idk why... Guess his a cpu lover ROFL


Probably because I burned my friends CPU thinking it was fine then and I had to pay him back. I vowed I wouldn't touch any one's PC after that.


----------



## ChaosAD

Thats why there is thermal protection. Cpu cant be damaged. It can degrade though if you consist on running at 100C+ 24/7


----------



## Zantrill

OH DO THIS! no don't do that.... blah

If he doesn't care about the 200 to 300 he spent on the CPU.... then let it be. Why entertain this dude? If he cared and had any knowledge about the OC, no reasoning would help. If he had the money and didn't care with no knowledge of OC'ing he would have gotten the 3770K and reasoning wouldn't help still. Just ignore it seems the best response to me... maybe wrong.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Thats why there is thermal protection. Cpu cant be damaged. It can degrade though if you consist on running at 100C+ 24/7


This.
It can only be degraded, like my old i7 970.
It lost about 200 Mhz. I was pushing that CPU many times in Tjmax, but i think voltage degraded him, not temp.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably because I burned my friends CPU thinking it was fine then and I had to pay him back. I vowed I wouldn't touch any one's PC after that.


LOL

What where you guys doing to it haha

Why no rma ?


----------



## snipekill2445

I'm pretty sure once you OC a CPU it instantly void's the warranty.

Also DOM something off topic, do you own the bike in your avatar?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably because I burned my friends CPU thinking it was fine then and I had to pay him back. I vowed I wouldn't touch any one's PC after that.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> What where you guys doing to it haha
> 
> Why no rma ?
Click to expand...

He didn't have warranty for it because when I was re-seating his heat sink, the words and numbers got really light and unreadable so they said I couldn't RMA it.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm pretty sure once you OC a CPU it instantly void's the warranty.
> Also DOM something off topic, do you own the bike in your avatar?


so all mine hardware is voided then









yes i do but she doesnt look that pertty anymore been wating to buy new plastic but havent







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> He didn't have warranty for it because when I was re-seating his heat sink, the words and numbers got really light and unreadable so they said I couldn't RMA it.










what cpu was it ? ive switched out cpus alot and have never seen that happen


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I'm pretty sure once you OC a CPU it instantly void's the warranty.


This is worth $20 if plan on playing with OC IMHO.

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That thermal protection will throttle down, but after it reaches 105C which will cause damage to your CPU at around 100C so you have about 1 minute of damaged CPU on your hands if you keep doing what you're doing. Not telling you how to run your CPU, just saying what's happening.


So... am I the only one running CoreTemp all the time (polling 200 ms) with Overheat Protection enabled? I was hoping that should solve my concerns about overheating damaging anything.

Also, am I the only one with a batch number for my 3570k starting with CNC? The batch numbers I'm seeing posted here are all very different than mine. Mine is: CNCV21V00I


----------



## Swag

It was the i7 930 and the tuning plan was not available then. I bought one for my 3570k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That thermal protection will throttle down, but after it reaches 105C which will cause damage to your CPU at around 100C so you have about 1 minute of damaged CPU on your hands if you keep doing what you're doing. Not telling you how to run your CPU, just saying what's happening.
> 
> 
> 
> So... am I the only one running CoreTemp all the time (polling 200 ms) with Overheat Protection enabled? I was hoping that should solve my concerns about overheating damaging anything.
> 
> Also, am I the only one with a batch number for my 3570k starting with CNC? The batch numbers I'm seeing posted here are all very different than mine. Mine is: CNCV21V00I
Click to expand...

I run realtemp 24/7 from the time it boots to the time it shutsdown. Also where was your chip manufactured?


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it isn't and 4.6 is around on par with a 5.0 Sandy. Also, you should try to keep temps below 85. Try to keep max around 80C - 85C.


wrong..more like 4.850 is on par with Sandy Bridge @ 5.0. I did a little testing yesterday..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea it isn't and 4.6 is around on par with a 5.0 Sandy. Also, you should try to keep temps below 85. Try to keep max around 80C - 85C.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong..more like 4.850 is on par with Sandy Bridge @ 5.0. I did a little testing yesterday..
Click to expand...

I'm basing it on that sticky on the top of Intel CPUs. I don't have a Sandy available.


----------



## Schmuckley

fair enough..and thanks for not hating! :







: I catch flak cuz I call it like it is.PS ..Does protection plan cover delidding? :







:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> fair enough..and thanks for not hating! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I catch flak cuz I call it like it is.PS ..Does protection plan cover delidding? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


God, I want to delid my CPU too! I hate the temps I get. I was going to ask this same question. Does it?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> fair enough..and thanks for not hating! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I catch flak cuz I call it like it is.PS ..Does protection plan cover delidding? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


It doesn't cover physical modification unfortunately. Just voltage and other various adjustments related to overclocking.

I too want to delid mine because i hate how hot it gets.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> fair enough..and thanks for not hating! :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : I catch flak cuz I call it like it is.PS ..Does protection plan cover delidding? :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


You catch flak for misinformation that you put out, not "telling it like it is"


----------



## Ukkooh

What should stock 3770k temps be with H100? I have a H100 push/pull cooling a stock 3770k and the hottest core during [email protected] was 61°C while the coolest one was 54°C. Should I try reseating?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> What should stock 3770k temps be with H100? I have a H100 push/pull cooling a stock 3770k and the hottest core during [email protected] was 61°C while the coolest one was 54°C. Should I try reseating?


if it's at stock vcore and settings no OC'ing at all then no it is doing fine I run my 3770k at 4.7 all the time and under full load (hoping these temps your posting are under load(clarify for me please)) and I hit at the most 90 but thats under intel burn maxed out completely.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> You catch flak for misinformation that you put out, not "telling it like it is"


May I get a link to this misinformation?I'm not a fan of misinformation..at all.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> May I get a link to this misinformation?I'm not a fan of misinformation..at all.


Its addressed in each thread, not interested in wasting the time for you...


----------



## Schmuckley

nice guy







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Its addressed in each thread, not interested in wasting the time for you...


so..







?no? Didn't happen.
I may post some things that some people don't like for some reason..but nothing that isn't true








i.e:A Thuban calculates Wprime 1024 faster than 3570k..It's a fact..not misinformation,I don't make
unsubstantiated claims..much








yet people get butthurt.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> if it's at stock vcore and settings no OC'ing at all then no it is doing fine I run my 3770k at 4.7 all the time and under full load (hoping these temps your posting are under load(clarify for me please)) and I hit at the most 90 but thats under intel burn maxed out completely.


The temps I posted were the max temps realtemp showed during one IBT run with the maximum stress setting.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> The temps I posted were the max temps realtemp showed during one IBT run with the maximum stress setting.


nope its fine my second and third core run hotter than me first and fourth by a bit i'd say a good 5-7 C just go by the hottest as Hookie has said a few times.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> OH DO THIS! no don't do that.... blah
> If he doesn't care about the 200 to 300 he spent on the CPU.... then let it be. Why entertain this dude? If he cared and had any knowledge about the OC, no reasoning would help. If he had the money and didn't care with no knowledge of OC'ing he would have gotten the 3770K and reasoning wouldn't help still. Just ignore it seems the best response to me... maybe wrong.


Oh, I care about the money spent but know when to pull the plug. If my post was read carefully one would see that _*only during those tests*_ were the temps above 90C. In other words, I don't run an OC 24/7 on the stock cooler (I may be dumb but not _that_ dumb







). In fact after the tests I reset the 3570K back to its default values and that is where it has been since that time.

I never knew there'd be such an "uproar" over a simple oc on a stock cooler. I know and have seen others do it, even well known and respected review sites. I only did it for comparative analysis and a little fun. One does not own a Maximus V Formula and not do at least a little experimentation until his prize cooler arrives.







I'm sure all of us here have made mistakes, some costly and some not so (believe it or not I'm in the latter group). This hobby's about learning, sharing info and yes, having fun; not just hard dollars and cents.


----------



## Schmuckley

One does not simply have a Maximus V and 3570K.. and not overclock...


----------



## Swag

Yea, if you're not going to overclock, what's the point in buying a Maximus V. Just buy a $100 board and spend the money elsewhere. Like an SSD if you don't have one, or a new GPU.


----------



## NLight95

You guys are kiddin about not oc'ing--right?







My sig should show that a different (ie: much better) cooler is in the works. I'd have to do a sanity check to think I'd ever stay with the stock cooler. I could always retrofit my old 775 Xigmatek S1283: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233039 ...but I'm a patient guy and would rather put the money towards something more substantial rather than a stop-gap solution.

P.S. I already have a Sandisk Extreme. I'm also working on a GTX 670 or perhaps a 7950/7870. I game at 1920 so I don't need SLI/CFx or have the desire or room for 2+ monitors.


----------



## Swag

Just stick with Nvidia. I love Nvidia so much more than ATI. I've always had a problem with the ATI Drivers.
Also, we're just saying if you don't OC, a Maximus is not needed.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> You guys are kiddin about not oc'ing--right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sig should show that a different (ie: much better) cooler is in the works. I'd have to do a sanity check to think I'd ever stay with the stock cooler. I could always retrofit my old 775 Xigmatek S1283: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835233039 ...but I'm a patient guy and would rather put the money towards something more substantial rather than a stop-gap solution.
> P.S. I already have a Sandisk Extreme. I'm also working on a GTX 670 or perhaps a 7950/7870. I game at 1920 so I don't need SLI/CFx or have the desire or room for 2+ monitors.


I was just kidding..







It was a joke


----------



## NLight95

No sweat guys, all in fun.
















I'm leaning more towards the GTX 670 if I can squeeze it into my budget. Same thing with cooling: I like the Swiftech here: http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx ...but it may stretch me too thin, so perhaps I'll settle on a Corsair H80/100. Something else I'd like to do is have the top cover of my Lian Li A77 case cut for a 3-core rad and if I have the spare $$$, powder coat the interior black or maybe pearl white. All in all it'd be a nice rig. I talked to Joe at FrozenCPU and he said Lian Li doesn't make this cover any more. http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=525&cl_index=2&sc_index=45&ss_index=74. He did say they could cut the cover for me so I'm still giving that consideration.

To give you an idea of where I'd like to head with the case, less the wc components...

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=153155

What batch are your 3570Ks? I ended up with an early batch, #L151B877, from Newegg back in late June while most others at that time received L2 batches.

@Swag: Have you installed the mini PCIe card in your M5 Gene? I installed the one in my Formula and even though there are no driver conflicts in Device Manager, Network Connections in Win7 shows the wi-fi and bt adapters as "not connected" and "network cable unplugged." Yeah, it doesn't make sense because they are _wireless_ connections. Apparently it's a pending issue on the ROG forums but doesn't get much attention because most people don't install it.

@Scmuckley: Love that mousepad of yours


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> So... am I the only one running CoreTemp all the time (polling 200 ms) with Overheat Protection enabled? I was hoping that should solve my concerns about overheating damaging anything.
> Also, *am I the only one with a batch number for my 3570k starting with CNC? The batch numbers I'm seeing posted here are all very different than mine. Mine is: CNCV21V00I*


Ive never seena batch number that looks even remotely similar to this.. are you sure youre looking at the correct alphanumeric code?
post a pic of your retail box showing the white labels/stickers printed in black ink on the left edge of the back side of the box..


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> No sweat guys, all in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more towards the GTX 670 if I can squeeze it into my budget. Same thing with cooling: I like the Swiftech here: http://www.swiftech.com/H2O-x20-Edge-HD.aspx ...but it may stretch me too thin, so perhaps I'll settle on a Corsair H80/100. Something else I'd like to do is have the top cover of my Lian Li A77 case cut for a 3-core rad and if I have the spare $$$, powder coat the interior black or maybe pearl white. All in all it'd be a nice rig. I talked to Joe at FrozenCPU and he said Lian Li doesn't make this cover any more. http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=525&cl_index=2&sc_index=45&ss_index=74. He did say they could cut the cover for me so I'm still giving that consideration.
> To give you an idea of where I'd like to head with the case, less the wc components...
> http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=153155
> What batch are your 3570Ks? I ended up with an early batch, #L151B877, from Newegg back in late June while most others at that time received L2 batches.
> @Swag: Have you installed the mini PCIe card in your M5 Gene? I installed the one in my Formula and even though there are no driver conflicts in Device Manager, Network Connections in Win7 shows the wi-fi and bt adapters as "not connected" and "network cable unplugged." Yeah, it doesn't make sense because they are _wireless_ connections. *Apparently it's a pending issue on the ROG forums but doesn't get much attention because most people don't install it.*
> @Scmuckley: Love that mousepad of yours


i installed mine of my formula just to check it out bc ive never used wifi on a "desktop" PC before and it worked just fine.. i uninstalled it though because i dont really have a need for it... but yeah, i had no problems with mine.. just had to install the wifi drivers that i DL'ed from the ASUS site


----------



## Swag

What mini PCIe card? Is it in the box or something?


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What mini PCIe card? Is it in the box or something?


Yep, the one that comes in the box. I believe the Gene is similar.


----------



## Swag

I never received one. ): Are you sure the MVG comes with one?


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> i installed mine of my formula just to check it out bc ive never used wifi on a "desktop" PC before and it worked just fine.. i uninstalled it though because i dont really have a need for it... but yeah, i had no problems with mine.. just had to install the wifi drivers that i DL'ed from the ASUS site


Thanks for the feedback. I had a D-Link DIR-601 in the same spot that I have the M5F antennas now, so signal shouldn't be a problem. I may have to RMA mine (the card, hopefully not the entire board) as it just won't install without the aforementioned issues.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I never received one. ): Are you sure the MVG comes with one?


According to their web site, yes. It's what they call an "mPCIe Combo."

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/


----------



## Swag

Ok, can you take a picture of what it looks like, I may have got it but I never really payed any attention to it.


----------



## Swag

Nevermind, I got it. I initially thought that thing was for crossfire. So, what do I do with this? I don't have any other devices that I can connect this to.


----------



## exploiteddna

read the manual dude it walks you through it step by step


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, can you take a picture of what it looks like, I may have got it but I never really payed any attention to it.


I had to take this pic with my friend's daughter's Kodak easyshare camera so it may not be the best quality, but here it is installed on my M5F.










This may be more helpful:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/Maximus_V_Gene/5.html


----------



## TrueForm

Could I push my CPU lil further? Say like, 4.7? Max temps @ are about 75 C.


----------



## Swag

Ok, got it. I don't want to put it in until I need to use it. So far, there is nothing I need it for and going wireless for a desktop seems really dumb to me unless you can't get ethernet wiring throughout the house.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> read the manual dude it walks you through it step by step


And I can add that you have to install the BT driver before the wi-fi, not that it made any difference in my case.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Could I push my CPU lil further? Say like, 4.7? Max temps @ are about 75 C.


You can go further if you want, max temp is 105C, but why? 4.5Ghz is blazing fast!


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, got it. I don't want to put it in until I need to use it. So far, there is nothing I need it for and going wireless for a desktop seems really dumb to me unless you can't get ethernet wiring throughout the house.


My br player is about 30 feet from my desk here, and it'd be a job for me to route some cat5 cable in the basement up through the floor where my TV is. My D-Link worked ok but the signal wasn't all that strong (3 out of 5 bars no matter where I placed it).

Too bad I couldn't make a trade or something.







From what I understand it's a Broadcom-based unit and max throughput's around 79 Mbps, so I may end up either replacing the mini NIC card or go with a PCIe or external unit.


----------



## Swag

Just invest in a PCIE card since you can't wire your place.


----------



## NLight95

Ok, back on topic...









Have any of you guys removed the IHS to verify that Intel is using thermal paste instead of soldering the chip to the lid? I know it voids the warranty but I think most of us are past that point by now anyway. And yeah, I'm too chicken to do it.


----------



## Swag

Intel IS using thermal paste. The fact that we can delid it is proof enough. If you try to delid a soldered CPU, you will damage it.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

I'd like to join. I just got the 3570k and am running it at 3.8GHz.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Intel IS using thermal paste. The fact that we can delid it is proof enough. If you try to delid a soldered CPU, you will damage it.


That much I know, I was just wondering if anyone here in this thread has tried it.

This is what I was referring to as far as the mPCIe card issue...

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?14800-Anyone-got-mPCIe-Wifi-card-working-in-their-Maximus-V-Gene/page2


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> I'd like to join. I just got the 3570k and am running it at 3.8GHz.


Welcome aboard.









You're running stock like me, at least for the time being.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrueForm*
> 
> Could I push my CPU lil further? Say like, 4.7? Max temps @ are about 75 C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> You can go further if you want, max temp is 105C, but why? 4.5Ghz is blazing fast!










Runnin at 4.7 Ghz 24/7 and maxxin out at around 85-88C area only on intel burn v2 I have maxed my comp out through programms to make it barely stable and made it just a hair under 80C would switch between 79-80C every half second. I can even hit 4926Mhz (high as I can get with mah skillz right now







) and thats when i hit 105C on intel but under 95C when normal max out.

Go beyond my friend!! Go Beyond!!!







Good luck!!


----------



## Swag

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256249/video-added-watercooling-results-replacing-the-internal-ihs-tim-of-an-i7-3770k/0_50

Here are results from the delid of the CPU, the temps drop about 3 - 5C. Your choice if you think it's worth it.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> I'd like to join. I just got the 3570k and am running it at 3.8GHz.


need your batch number please, ... its printed on the outside of the retail box and also is printed on top of the chip's IHS


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> need your batch number please, ... its printed on the outside of the retail box and also is printed on top of the chip's IHS


He can also add the country of origin as well (Malaysia, Costa Rica, etc.) Always good to know.









Here's another nice running thread of batch numbers:

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280668-Ivy-Bridge-i5-3570K-i7-3770K-batch-and-o-c-results


----------



## phillyd

Hey guys, am I wrong to say that it is common for de-lidded Ivy Bridge CPU's to overclock worse than lidded ones (assuming very good cooling)


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, am I wrong to say that it is common for de-lidded Ivy Bridge CPU's to overclock worse than lidded ones (assuming very good cooling)


Only under ln2 or phase change


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, am I wrong to say that it is common for de-lidded Ivy Bridge CPU's to overclock worse than lidded ones (assuming very good cooling)
> 
> 
> 
> Only under ln2 or phase change
Click to expand...

can i see evidence? anyone who has done it personally?


----------



## madevil20

Hello guys! I am looking foward to upgrade my i5 750 (been 2 years when I bought it), to an i7 3770k.









My problem is not the CPU, but the Motherboard. I cannot decide which one to buy.









The two ones that are holding me, are the Asrock Fatal1ty Professional and the Asus Sabertooth Z77, being the Asrock 5€ more expensive than the Asus.

I guess the Sabertooth has better heat transfer rate than the Fatal1ty, but I also own a Noctua NH-D14, from what ive heard it isnt that compatible with Sabertooth motherboards because of the covers they present.

Will you guys help me out here? I am seriously on doubts with this two guys.









Thanks in advance.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey guys, am I wrong to say that it is common for de-lidded Ivy Bridge CPU's to overclock worse than lidded ones (assuming very good cooling)


I posted a while back asking for a comparison between stock and de-lidded but no one replied. Someone claimed that his temps improved ~10c but didn't provide any proof. If I can get some real evidence that it improves temps by a decent margin I'll give it a try (I might do it anyway but not until I buy a 2nd chip in case it all goes wrong)


----------



## Swag

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256249/video-added-watercooling-results-replacing-the-internal-ihs-tim-of-an-i7-3770k/0_50

How many times did I re-post this? I think about 5x.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1256249/video-added-watercooling-results-replacing-the-internal-ihs-tim-of-an-i7-3770k/0_50
> 
> How many times did I re-post this? I think about 5x.


it doesnt come up when i search delid so i didnt find it
all that answers is temps, not max overclock.


----------



## Swag

Yea because it isn't called delid technically. It's replacing the IHS.


----------



## Swag

So guys, is 80s across the board for load temps average for 1.20vcore?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea because it isn't called delid technically. It's replacing the IHS.


some people run them with out the IHS
and no, its replacing the TIM. not the IHS


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea because it isn't called delid technically. *It's replacing the IHS.*


You mean replacing the TIM?
Phillyd beat me to it.


----------



## AbdullahG

*Double Post*


----------



## Swag

Yea, sorry, that's what I meant. I'm thinking of running without the IHS. I think it looks nice, but that's probably after the tuning plan is expired or I used it.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> some people run them with out the IHS
> and no, its replacing the TIM. not the IHS


Running without the IHS could be rather dangerous considering the force exerted on the small surface area of the processor core. I had an old Athlon CPU chip at the corner because the cooler had shifted a bit when I moved the case. Thankfully it didn't affect operation but I would much rather have a heatspreader in place to prevent such an occurrence, which the Athlon's didn't. Now AMD smartly caps them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeah, I agree. If you want to get a thermal edge you can lap your IHS and then replace the TIM with some extreme TIM and then use indigo extreme as a TIm for the transition from the IHS to your heatsink.


----------



## phillyd

good idea. still doesnt answer my question. I saw posts about max overclocks decreasing on extreme cooling solutions when delidded in ANY manner. whether it is replacing TIM or running without an IHS


----------



## Swag

I might just use that Coolaboratory paste. Looks interesting and performs well.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, do you guys think I should return my 3570k and go for the 3770k? The 3770k is $120 more so I'm not sure if I should go for it.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys think I should return my 3570k and go for the 3770k? The 3770k is $120 more so I'm not sure if I should go for it.


what do you do with your computer?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys think I should return my 3570k and go for the 3770k? The 3770k is $120 more so I'm not sure if I should go for it.


If you aren't going to utilize HyperThreading, then it isn't worth the trouble of returning your i5 and buying an i7.


----------



## Swag

Play games and sometimes I do some folding here and there, but mostly gaming. Only reason why I'm contemplating is because they say the 3770k can run a high OC. And that the 3570k is barely a better CPU than the 2500k.


----------



## .theMetal

meh i you mostly game, you honestly will not see a difference. actually hyperthreading decreases gaming performance in some cases. I would stick with your i5.

and unless you win the infamous lottery, there is a good chance you won't get much higher of an overclock. If there is money burning a hole, get yourself a 670 or something.


----------



## Swag

I do 4.6GHz @ 1.20vcore, do you think I will be able to do better?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I do 4.6GHz @ 1.20vcore, do you think I will be able to do better?


That's pretty good. At that voltage, I can only do around 4.2 or 4.3GHz. You can probably go higher if temps don't become an issue.


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> good idea. still doesnt answer my question. I saw posts about max overclocks decreasing on extreme cooling solutions when delidded in ANY manner. whether it is replacing TIM or running without an IHS


Though this thread will not answer your Q (see below), you may find some of the info relates to it. It may very well depend on the thermal properties of the TIM at subzero temps. Some thermal compounds don't do so well under such conditions, whether using it on-die or with the IHS. As far as any formal testing, like you I haven't seen any. I'm sure if de-lidding is beneficial under LN2 then it'll be validated somewhere, either during a competition or via software.

http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?p=175769


----------



## Swag

God, my temps are awful. That's why I have this dilemma. If I can clock up a bit more on a 3770k on the same voltage, then it'd be great. Or I'll go water for around $200 with the XSPC kit.


----------



## phillyd

the question has nothing to do with temperatures and everything to do with the instant you remove the IHS. I saw some very specific posts about it.


----------



## Swag

So ok, do you think I should buy the 3770k or go custom water cooling? Would I see a fairly nice drop of temps if I go custom?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the question has nothing to do with temperatures and everything to do with the instant you remove the IHS. I saw some very specific posts about it.


You thinking of this link? http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539
First extreme cooler to try it got 100Mhz more, everyone else who has tried it got an instant degrade.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the question has nothing to do with temperatures and everything to do with the instant you remove the IHS. I saw some very specific posts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking of this link? http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539
> First extreme cooler to try it got 100Mhz more, everyone else who has tried it got an instant degrade.
Click to expand...

that will do the trick.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the question has nothing to do with temperatures and everything to do with the instant you remove the IHS. I saw some very specific posts about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You thinking of this link? http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47539
> First extreme cooler to try it got 100Mhz more, everyone else who has tried it got an instant degrade.
Click to expand...

Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, do you guys think I should return my 3570k and go for the 3770k? The 3770k is $120 more so I'm not sure if I should go for it.


If you return your 3570K more than likely you're going to incur a restocking fee, typically 15% or more. So the net cost of the 3770K will be substantially higher that your original 3570K purchase.

Some forum posters say the 3770K is binned higher than the 3570Ks but I haven't seen any real proof. Many if not most of the high overclocks on the 3770K are with HT disabled, which puts both chips on very nearly equal terms of performance, certainly not noticeable in daily use. The 3770K's extra 2mb of L3 cache is nice but makes little difference unless you're using highly specialized applications that really take advantage of it.

Before I purchased my 3570K I was really considering a 3770K because I do a fair amount of video editing, conversion and transcoding but thought that I'd rather put the extra cash towards a better video card and utilize Intel's QuickSync for the editing instead.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?


evidence shows...


----------



## Swag

God, then I'm not doing it then. Why hasn't anyone said this before? So would buying a custom water cool lower temps?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> God, then I'm not doing it then. Why hasn't anyone said this before? So would buying a custom water cool lower temps?


technically yes and no...if you do graphics cards and cpu it will be hotter debending on the setup for example I'm going to be using 2 rads a slim 360 and a super thick 240 and lots of tubing for heat dissipation.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> God, then I'm not doing it then. Why hasn't anyone said this before? So would buying a custom water cool lower temps?


It could but Ivy Bridge is very reliant on the Silicon Lottery. There have been users running low voltage, clocked at 4.4 that can't keep their temps in line with a custom loop, and others that are approaching 5ghz on air. There's no real way of saying which you'll receive.

I got lucky, I run 4.7GHz on my 3770k with a custom water loop and temps hover at 80 while folding/stress testing with 1.33v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> God, then I'm not doing it then. Why hasn't anyone said this before? So would buying a custom water cool lower temps?
> 
> 
> 
> technically yes and no...if you do graphics cards and cpu it will be hotter debending on the setup for example I'm going to be using 2 rads a slim 360 and a super thick 240 and lots of tubing for heat dissipation.
Click to expand...

Lots of tubing can have a negative effect on temperatures, as you're increasing the distance water has to flow, lowering it's rate. General consensus is the shortest possible amount of tubing is the best scenario.


----------



## Swag

I'm only going to do a CPU loop. The XSPC RX240. Do you think it will drop my temps by around 10C because I run at around 85C.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the question has nothing to do with temperatures and everything to do with the instant you remove the IHS. I saw some very specific posts about it.


Hey..I guess I delidded before a DICE run..It stayed cold..except well..the acetone was almost* boiling over during UCbench run.I s'pose that just proves the heat was coming off the cores :







:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1286994/schmuckleys-delidding-of-3570k/0_20

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2453441

http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2303173_schmuckley_cpu_frequency_core_i5_3570k_5708.17_mhz

..Not exactly a stellar chip..kind of middle-of-the-road..results vary widely with them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> God, then I'm not doing it then. Why hasn't anyone said this before? So would buying a custom water cool lower temps?
> 
> 
> 
> technically yes and no...if you do graphics cards and cpu it will be hotter debending on the setup for example I'm going to be using 2 rads a slim 360 and a super thick 240 and lots of tubing for heat dissipation.
Click to expand...

yeah rubber is a good insulator and wont do anything to dissipate heat.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It could but Ivy Bridge is very reliant on the Silicon Lottery. There have been users running low voltage, clocked at 4.4 that can't keep their temps in line with a custom loop, and others that are approaching 5ghz on air. There's no real way of saying which you'll receive.
> I got lucky, I run 4.7GHz on my 3770k with a custom water loop and temps hover at 80 while folding/stress testing with 1.33v.
> Lots of tubing can have a negative effect on temperatures, as you're increasing the distance water has to flow, lowering it's rate. General consensus is the shortest possible amount of tubing is the best scenario.


yeah but with my case and build I need a bit of a few long ones but the rest are short and I am getting the best pump. and a large res for even more thermal help.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It could but Ivy Bridge is very reliant on the Silicon Lottery. There have been users running low voltage, clocked at 4.4 that can't keep their temps in line with a custom loop, and others that are approaching 5ghz on air. There's no real way of saying which you'll receive.
> I got lucky, I run 4.7GHz on my 3770k with a custom water loop and temps hover at 80 while folding/stress testing with 1.33v.
> Lots of tubing can have a negative effect on temperatures, as you're increasing the distance water has to flow, lowering it's rate. General consensus is the shortest possible amount of tubing is the best scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but with my case and build I need a bit of a few long ones but the rest are short and I am getting the best pump. and a large res for even more thermal help.
Click to expand...

I guess you don't realize how minimally a res and tubing will help. It's really insignificant. Like maybe 1/10 of a degree C for all your efforts.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you saying removing the IHS results in an instant degrade?


For maximum clocks at least, yes. If your cpu can do say 6.5Ghz max now, chances are good that if you delid it will never do 6.5Ghz again.
Air & water cooling will never see the max a cpu is capable of, so if you're doing 5Ghz with high temps, more than likely it will still do 5Ghz but with a bit lower temps. I still don't think delidding is worthwhile, voids warranty, could hamper future used sale, & risk of killing the chip in the process. Better cooling can accomplish the same thing (or better), & be used with other cpus in the future.


----------



## Swag

So the grand total for a custom water is $240 with shipping and some TIM. Do you guys think it's worth it?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I guess you don't realize how minimally a res and tubing will help. It's really insignificant. Like maybe 1/10 of a degree C for all your efforts.


I do but differences are differences


----------



## The_chemist21

-


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So the grand total for a custom water is $240 with shipping and some TIM. Do you guys think it's worth it?


nah..build a bong..total cost is $170
You know..People should listen to FtW about the delidding thing








My chip was meh anyway







: and I bought it to delid


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So the grand total for a custom water is $240 with shipping and some TIM. Do you guys think it's worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> nah..build a bong..total cost is $170
> You know..People should listen to FtW about the delidding thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My chip was meh anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : and I bought it to delid
Click to expand...

Can you link me to information about a bong? I'm not sure what it is. Only thing I know about *a* bong is weed.


----------



## phillyd

yeah a few people are denying it...


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> It could but Ivy Bridge is very reliant on the Silicon Lottery. There have been users running low voltage, clocked at 4.4 that can't keep their temps in line with a custom loop, and others that are approaching 5ghz on air. There's no real way of saying which you'll receive.
> I got lucky, I run 4.7GHz on my 3770k with a custom water loop and temps hover at 80 while folding/stress testing with 1.33v.
> Lots of tubing can have a negative effect on temperatures, as you're increasing the distance water has to flow, lowering it's rate. General consensus is the shortest possible amount of tubing is the best scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but with my case and build I need a bit of a few long ones but the rest are short and I am getting the best pump. and a large res for even more thermal help.
Click to expand...

If you keep your CPU at any sort of load for any length of time, the water temperature will rise. It might take a minute or two longer, but the load will be there.

For example, if you play BF3 for longer than 15 minutes, or fold for longer than 15 minutes, the temperature of the water, despite how big of a res you have, will be basically the same.

Thinking that large res and tons of tubing will lower temps is wrong. It's just a larger amount of water to be warmed, but it'll be warmed none the less.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you link me to information about a bong? I'm not sure what it is. Only thing I know about *a* bong is weed.


Make a bong - use it - then go for MAX overclock









About the WC loop , if you like building stuff go for it. It should help your temps if changing from air.


----------



## DOM.

I have yet to test my delidded 37k on my ss again but my max and max stable oc is gone on ln2

But imo its not worth it even for air/h20


----------



## phillyd

http://www.overclock.net/t/1289338
kind of a write-up about de-lidding


----------



## DOM.

Lmao

But yes you might gain better load temps but its like the lottery they all don't oc the same I've have tested about 7-8 and only two where good for ln2 benching but all did 6ghz but on h20 some oc better and could get stable at different volts and clocks

So no reason for ppl to make something out of nothing

I'll have two more to post for 24/7 clocks then off they go to the fs thread


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. If you want to get a thermal edge you can lap your IHS and then replace the TIM with some extreme TIM and then use indigo extreme as a TIm for the transition from the IHS to your heatsink.


^this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> yeah but with my case and build I need a bit of a few long ones but the rest are short and I am getting the best pump. and a large res for even more thermal help.


even if your logic here was accurate (which i personally dont think it is), youre going to kill your water pressure and flow rate with all of this added tubing and oversized res.. just a thought


----------



## Valgaur

even if your logic here was accurate (which i personally dont think it is), youre going to kill your water pressure and flow rate with all of this added tubing and oversized res.. just a thought[/quote]
It will go 250mm res > pump >240mm rad > 360mm rad > (possible mobo waterblocks) > CPU > 680 block(s) > then back to res right next to the graphics card. so not really that long just one that will be a bit long.


----------



## Khaled G

Chip: 3770K
Batch: L223B634
Tempratures: 38C Idle, 81C @ 100% Load (Folding)
Max OC: 4.1 GHz @ 1.2209v (Heat Issue)
Voltages: 1.1459 @ idle, 1.2159 @ Full Load (Folding)
Cooling: Stock (Currently)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2460017


----------



## Dimaggio1103

*Chip: 3570K

Batch: L210B475

Tempratures: 35C Idle, 66C @ 100% Load

Current OC: 4.4 GHz @ 1.195v (CPUz says 1.2 for some reason)

Cooling: EVO 212 single fan, with PK-1 Paste
*

CPUz Validation

I think I'm getting good temps for a cheapy cooler. That PK-1 is so much better than as5.


----------



## .theMetal

yes pk-1 is phenomenal paste


----------



## chip94

Hey,
I just picked up a 3570K and I'm really impressed with its performance. However, I'm using Corsair XMS3 Ram 1.65v. Is it safe?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chip94*
> 
> Hey,
> I just picked up a 3570K and I'm really impressed with its performance. However, I'm using Corsair XMS3 Ram 1.65v. Is it safe?


Yup.


----------



## DOM.

i7 3770K - batch - 3218B957


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i7 3770K - batch - 3218B957


What's your cooling?


----------



## DOM.

h20


----------



## Swag

What block? Your temps look great.


----------



## DOM.

Enzotech SCW-REV.A

thanks im about to order more fans for push pull, right now im just running 3 fans on pull on 480GTX rad lol


----------



## Swag

Temps are fine, I don't think it will make a major difference. Probably 3-5C difference.


----------



## DOM.

well ive has these same fans for 4yrs and i also have one of the 7970 on a wb in the loop

im just going to get the same fans an do push pull on the rad and new black tubing


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can you link me to information about a bong? I'm not sure what it is. Only thing I know about *a* bong is weed.


http://www.overclock.net/t/406256/the-official-bong-lovers-club-56k-fail/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/water-cooling/557313-rays-bong-build-how-56k-warning.html

FtW is doing it wrong







..or maybe right







I think that might ..heat up the "res" water


----------



## Swag

Thanks Schmuckley. I'll read it while Day Z loads up (taking forever!)


----------



## NLight95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> well ive has these same fans for 4yrs and i also have one of the 7970 on a wb in the loop
> im just going to get the same fans an do push pull on the rad and new black tubing


What are your temps & oc on the 7970, and what kit did you use to cool the DDR5?

I'm considering a GPU block but would like to see the net gain by such an endeavor.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys what thermal paste should I use?? I want something better than my quick buy and crappy dynamex TIM and will I see better temps??


----------



## B-Roll

Hey all, just got my system up and running tonight. Are these temps normal for an H100 and 3770K? This pic is at idle. Just did 100% load in P95 and I'm getting 49c-51c.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Hey all, just got my system up and running tonight. Are these temps normal for an H100 and 3770K? This pic is at idle. Just did 100% load in P95 and I'm getting 49c-51c.


Yes, because I run 4.4 for FAH and tried intel burn and got 65 area. so your good!


----------



## B-Roll

Woohoo!! Can't wait to put it under a real loop!


----------



## Swag

I want to get my CPU under water too. I hate the high temps!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NLight95*
> 
> What are your temps & oc on the 7970, and what kit did you use to cool the DDR5?
> I'm considering a GPU block but would like to see the net gain by such an endeavor.


I'm using a ek full cover wb and I mostly run stock lol

But run 1100 sometimes and one on h20 can bench at 1300 1.3v max temp it gets is 45c


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Hey all, just got my system up and running tonight. Are these temps normal for an H100 and 3770K? This pic is at idle. Just did 100% load in P95 and I'm getting 49c-51c.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You got 17c idle, lol, whats your ambient temp like?


----------



## Swag

Is that stock?


----------



## TheStig93

Got a 3570K for my first selfbuild PC ever, so even if I only play with the Multiplier or increase the Turbo Boost it already voids the warranty? What If I do a slight overclock and it breaks because of something else. Still no warranty?


----------



## Swag

If you're really concerned that you will break your CPU with OC, buy the tuning plan: http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

Really, if you're going for a high OC like a lot of people here, then buy it, but if it's only like 4.0, Intel won't probably know unless you tell them you overclocked or you added 10x more voltage or changed the bclk. Just move ratio to 40 and keep it at auto. Should be able to run it on stock. Hell 99% of people can run 42x (4.2GHz) at stock.


----------



## TheStig93

Im from Germany, is that plan available here also? Cant seem to find it on their german site. Im not really concerned about overclocking it, id oc it to 4 ghz, if it all, I dont really need all that power. will be mostly playing games with this pc.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Hey all, just got my system up and running tonight. Are these temps normal for an H100 and 3770K? This pic is at idle. Just did 100% load in P95 and I'm getting 49c-51c.


Those temps are really good. I'm idling at 30°C and getting 64°C at full load with my H100 P/P and [email protected] I guess I really have to get a good TIM and remount. Any suggestions for a good H100 TIM?


----------



## Swag

Stock H100 TIM is Shin-Etsu I believe.


----------



## Swag

When I read his first post, I was typing "Welcome", I see his follow-up. "...."


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only one with a batch number for my 3570k starting with CNC? The batch numbers I'm seeing posted here are all very different than mine. Mine is: CNCV21V00I
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never seena batch number that looks even remotely similar to this.. are you sure youre looking at the correct alphanumeric code?
> post a pic of your retail box showing the white labels/stickers printed in black ink on the left edge of the back side of the box..
Click to expand...

Now I feel silly. I can only guess that I got that CNC number from a different box (different product), but I don't know what box.

Now I look at my CPU box again and I see Batch#: L206B682 Made in Malaysia


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys what thermal paste should I use?? I want something better than my quick buy and crappy dynamex TIM and will I see better temps??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Those temps are really good. I'm idling at 30°C and getting 64°C at full load with my H100 P/P and [email protected] I guess I really have to get a good TIM and remount. Any suggestions for a good H100 TIM?


shin etsu is always good, there's mx2 and mx4, gelid extreme, tuniq tx3, and many more! pk-1 seems to get very good reviews also, I'm using it cause it came with my phanteks (in a massive tube to boot.)

or you could spend a ton and get some indigo xtreme strips, they are about the best you can buy.

edit: just found this, not sure how accurate it is cause its off of indigo's website, but hey shows some of the good stuff.


----------



## zinc

I own the i7-3770K not over clocked standard heat sink and fan.
It's a new build and I am worried about the temperatures.

Asrock Fatal1ty Professional Z77 motherboard.
Intel i7-3770K using on-board igpu to the TV.
G. Skill 1866MHz 4x4GB 16GB kit. Running 1866Mhz profile.
XFX 850W PSU.

Running Prime95 on all cores I have these temperatures.

Using Realtemp 3.70.
Core 1 min 74c max 82c
Core 2 min 82c max 89c
Core 3 min 81c max 86c
Core 4 min 77c max 83c
Room temperature is 22c
Motherboard is out of the case and on the table being tested.

CPU is only registering at 3700.12MHz @100% load. 100.00 x 37.00. Why is it not registering at the advertised 3900MHz?

Are these temperatures normal or do I have a problem?

They seem very high with no over clock to me.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I own the i7-3370K not over clocked standard heat sink and fan.
> It's a new build and I am worried about the temperatures.
> Asrock Fatal1ty Professional Z77 motherboard.
> Intel i7-3370K using on-board igpu to the TV.
> G. Skill 1866MHz 4x4GB 16GB kit. Running 1866Mhz profile.
> XFX 850W PSU.
> Running Prime95 on all cores I have these temperatures.
> Using Realtemp 3.70.
> Core 1 min 74c max 82c
> Core 2 min 82c max 89c
> Core 3 min 81c max 86c
> Core 4 min 77c max 83c
> Room temperature is 22c
> Motherboard is out of the case and on the table being tested.
> CPU is only registering at 3700.12MHz @100% load. 100.00 x 37.00. Why is it not registering at the advertised 3900MHz?
> Are these temperatures normal or do I have a problem?
> They seem very high with no over clock to me.


I think those temps are normal with stock heatsink. Also it normally does 3.9ghz with 2-core load but most mobos at auto settings run it at 3.9ghz also with all cores stressed.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Now I feel silly. I can only guess that I got that CNC number from a different box (different product), but I don't know what box.
> Now I look at my CPU box again and I see Batch#: L206B682 Made in Malaysia


haha, glad you got it figured out


----------



## zinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I own the i7-3370K not over clocked standard heat sink and fan.
> It's a new build and I am worried about the temperatures.
> Asrock Fatal1ty Professional Z77 motherboard.
> Intel i7-3770K using on-board igpu to the TV.
> G. Skill 1866MHz 4x4GB 16GB kit. Running 1866Mhz profile.
> XFX 850W PSU.
> Running Prime95 on all cores I have these temperatures.
> Using Realtemp 3.70.
> Core 1 min 74c max 82c
> Core 2 min 82c max 89c
> Core 3 min 81c max 86c
> Core 4 min 77c max 83c
> Room temperature is 22c
> Motherboard is out of the case and on the table being tested.
> CPU is only registering at 3700.12MHz @100% load. 100.00 x 37.00. Why is it not registering at the advertised 3900MHz?
> Are these temperatures normal or do I have a problem?
> They seem very high with no over clock to me.


I have just used F-STREAM TUNING to set CPU @ 3.9GHz and ran Prime95 and my temps are
Core 1 min 21c max 99c
Core 2 min 27c max 103c
Core 3 min 26c max 103c
Core 4 min 25c max 99c

Does anyone know what the normal temeratures are for the i7-3770K with standard heatsink runing Prime on this motherbaord please?


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Is that stock?


Yes sir.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You got 17c idle, lol, whats your ambient temp like?


It's like 73F in my office with AC.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Yes sir.
> It's like 73F in my office with AC.


Something wrong there, it is impossible to have core temps under ambient with water loop or air.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I have just used F-STREAM TUNING to set CPU @ 3.9GHz and ran Prime95 and my temps are
> Core 1 min 21c max 99c
> Core 2 min 27c max 103c
> Core 3 min 26c max 103c
> Core 4 min 25c max 99c
> Does anyone know what the normal temeratures are for the i7-3370K with standard heatsink runing Prime on this motherbaord please?


For starters you should do overclocking through bios. I believe those temps are about right, because no reason for intel to ship coolers with CPUs that allow them to run much below tjmax. What program did you use to monitor temps?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Something wrong there, it is impossible to have core temps under ambient with water loop or air.


Thats the reason i asked. You cant have lower idle temps than your ambient temp. Check temps with realtemp or coretemp


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Something wrong there, it is impossible to have core temps under ambient with water loop or air.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the reason i asked. You cant have lower idle temps than your ambient temp. Check temps with realtemp or coretemp
Click to expand...

core temps are calculated and often 5-10C less than if you had a thermometer in the cores.


----------



## NLight95

Is this ek wb similar to what you're using? Are you using Ekoolant or some other type of additive? Looks like a pretty decent block for the money.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4731/ek_water_blocks_ek_fc7950_en_full_cover_gpu_water_block_review/index4.html


----------



## B-Roll

Hmm. I'll have to try to reseat my H100 to be sure. I know I had a tricky time getting the backplate on with the standoffs.


----------



## staffy007

tax time again so got myself a 3770k and its a ripper, [email protected] max temps 72c(ambient of 15c) only got yesterday so i'm going to see how it goes and see if it will do 5ghz.
had it at [email protected] and temps got to 80c so i think 5ghz is gunna be pretty toasty but i won't know until i give it try later today,but so far i'm stoked to get a good cpu:thumb:


----------



## Swag

Please update my max OC.
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

It will boot 4.8 @ 1.24, but won't be more that 8 hour prime stable. So I upped it.


----------



## Scorched912

Add me!








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461337


----------



## Swag

Scorched, revalidate that. It looks like it was rejected.


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Scorched, revalidate that. It looks like it was rejected.


Ok why would it be rejected for?


----------



## Scorched912

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461351

There we go.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Scorched, revalidate that. It looks like it was rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok why would it be rejected for?
Click to expand...

Not sure. Probably didn't have a constant connection to the server. I don't know how CPU-z determines if it is to be rejected.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Guess I should be official









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461364


----------



## qualitypro

Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k ?

I got 3770K Unlocked!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qualitypro*
> 
> Which chip you got, 3570k or 3770k ?
> 
> I got 3770K Unlocked!


I don't know what that means.


----------



## phillyd

lol wut


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461479

theres my 4.9 stable....I want that 5Ghz......but I think new TIM is in order due to temps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461479
> 
> theres my 4.9 stable....I want that 5Ghz......but I think new TIM is in order due to temps.


look at the link...thats 5GHz


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> look at the link...thats 5GHz


Lol I litterally just got 5Ghz I didn't know if it was gonna work. it must have just updated it then I guess....

Sorry I'm totally new to this validation thingy....only 2 times have I used it just now....sorry


----------



## phillyd

lol congrats though.
what are your max temps??
>1.496v


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lol congrats though.
> what are your max temps??
> >1.496v


Thank you sir. It was right around 104 was the max but I didn't run it very long I want better TIM and fans before I try again for better temps honestly. 5GHZ!!!!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you sir. It was right around 104 was the max but I didn't run it very long I want better TIM and fans before I try again for better temps honestly. 5GHZ!!!!


That's really dangerous. I would Lap the CPU and block too.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's really dangerous. I would Lap the CPU and block too.


??? Lap cover with TIM?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's really dangerous. I would Lap the CPU and block too.
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Lap cover with TIM?
Click to expand...

lapping is when you sand down the surface of the CPU and block so you get the absolute best contact


----------



## B-Roll

Well, I reseated my H100 and made sure everything was ok and I'm still getting the same readings. I don't know if that's good or bad. :[










Idle and load. Halp?

I'm also seeing that some cores typically run hotter than others. I can try to reseat again with different TIM but I dunno. Seems to be doing ok.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Well, I reseated my H100 and made sure everything was ok and I'm still getting the same readings. I don't know if that's good or bad. :[
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle and load. Halp?
> 
> I'm also seeing that some cores typically run hotter than others. I can try to reseat again with different TIM but I dunno. Seems to be doing ok.


Stop reseating it. Good temperatures are no reason to reseat your cooler.

Start overclocking that thing


----------



## zinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> For starters you should do overclocking through bios. I believe those temps are about right, because no reason for intel to ship coolers with CPUs that allow them to run much below tjmax. What program did you use to monitor temps?


I used Asrock F-STREAM and Realtemp 3.70 and both had the same temps. Core 2 and 3 hit 105c last night. I reseated the CPU and the temps stayed the same.

Also TJMax was down to between 1 - 6. Surely these temps can't be right if the CPU is throtling down without overclocking. What could be causing this?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lapping is when you sand down the surface of the CPU and block so you get the absolute best contact


ummm......no? lol I don't trust myself with that at the moment wouldn't know what to do for timing wise and how hard and such. I just need better TIM and fans really...if I get indigo TIM I can drop around atleast 5C but then better fans will help as well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lapping is when you sand down the surface of the CPU and block so you get the absolute best contact
> 
> 
> 
> ummm......no? lol I don't trust myself with that at the moment wouldn't know what to do for timing wise and how hard and such. I just need better TIM and fans really...if I get indigo TIM I can drop around atleast 5C but then better fans will help as well.
Click to expand...

if you're lucky youll get half that.
there are lapping guides all over the place on OCN. but if you don't want to, you don't need to.


----------



## B-Roll

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461631


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> if you're lucky youll get half that.
> there are lapping guides all over the place on OCN. but if you don't want to, you don't need to.


I can dream i spose







lol nah I figured I won't get crazy temp drops but even 5C is all I really want out of it shoot with 2 more fans I'll be able to pump way more air into this case and get them even lower. I do thank you for the info on the lapping deal any new info is good info ^.^







Thank you sir!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> lapping is when you sand down the surface of the CPU and block so you get the absolute best contact


Lapping really only helps when surfaces are uneven. If the IHS is concave or something lapping can make a fair difference, if it's already flat not so much. I spent hours lapping a 920 & heatsink before, only to see a 2° difference, time spent was not worthwhile.


----------



## DOM.

update

i7 3770K - batch - L221A996 H20


----------



## zinc

I have an Intel i7-3770K and 2 different motherboards. An Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional and an Asus P8Z77-V Pro both bios's are set to default.

On both motherboards my CPU will only turbo @ 3700MHz when tested with Prime95.

Question. Should the bios on both motherboards set turbo automaticaly to 3900MHz?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I have an Intel i7-3770K and 2 different motherboards. An Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional and an Asus P8Z77-V Pro both bios's are set to default.
> 
> On both motherboards my CPU will only turbo @ 3700MHz when tested with Prime95.
> Question. Should the bios on both motherboards set turbo automaticaly to 3900MHz?


try running something that only loads 1-2 cores see if it goes to 3.9


----------



## zinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> try running something that only loads 1-2 cores see if it goes to 3.9


If I load 1 core it fluxuates between x37 and x39 3700MHz to 3900MHz but it is not stable. What is causing this?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I have an Intel i7-3770K and 2 different motherboards. An Asrock Z77 Fatal1ty Professional and an Asus P8Z77-V Pro both bios's are set to default.
> 
> On both motherboards my CPU will only turbo @ 3700MHz when tested with Prime95.
> Question. Should the bios on both motherboards set turbo automaticaly to 3900MHz?


I have an p8Z77-V pro myself and it also turbod to 3.7ghz but then I turned on Asus multicore enchancement or it was called something like that and it turbo'd to 3.9ghz. Before that I turned on XMP and it disabled my speedstep and kept my cpu at 3.9ghz and I had to manually put speedstep on after that.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Please update my max OC.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> It will boot 4.8 @ 1.24, but won't be more that 8 hour prime stable. So I upped it.


Updated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461337


Added. *I need your BATCH # please*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Guess I should be official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461364


Added. *I need your BATCH # please*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461479
> theres my 4.9 stable....I want that 5Ghz......but I think new TIM is in order due to temps.


Updated. *I need your BATCH # please*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461631


Added. *I need your BATCH # please*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> update
> i7 3770K - batch - L221A996 H20


Thanks DOM. added.


----------



## Scorched912

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Updated
> Added. *I need your BATCH # please*
> Added. *I need your BATCH # please*
> Updated. *I need your BATCH # please*
> Added. *I need your BATCH # please*
> Thanks DOM. added.


Off the box my batch# is 3220B217


----------



## zinc

I have just run Intel Burn Test (stress level standard) on my stock i7-3770K and it gave me an error 91.92 seconds in. That says,

Warning your system is found to be unstable under Intelburntest.
Please check your cooling system and/or lower your overclock.

I have cleaned and reseated the CPU three times on each of the 2 Z77 mother boards I have here with the same outcome.

I am not overclocking I am just running turbo boost @ 3.9gb.

Do I have a CPU problem?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I have just run Intel Burn Test (stress level standard) on my stock i7-3770K and it gave me an error 91.92 seconds in. That says,
> Warning your system is found to be unstable under Intelburntest.
> Please check your cooling system and/or lower your overclock.
> I have cleaned and reseated the CPU three times on each of the 2 Z77 mother boards I have here with the same outcome.
> I am not overclocking I am just running turbo boost @ 3.9gb.
> Do I have a CPU problem?


Do you have erros in everyday work?


----------



## zinc

Not sure. Because it's a new build I've not used it much. I'm at the testing stage before it goes in it's case. Why do you ask?

But not only has Intelburntest failed every time I test using standard turbo boost settnings (no overclock) but Realtemp is showing temps of 104C and then it starts to throttle down.


----------



## Valgaur

what cooler are you using.


----------



## Swag

Hey michaelrw, since people aren't putting the time to read what you need them to, you should just make a big bold "Requirements to get in" right under the spreadsheet and list what they need done. To be honest, before I posted I went re-reading that entire thing before I finally got it stuck in my brain to be able to do it.


----------



## SPMOkc73

errr, that number there?







ooops.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> 
> 
> errr, that number there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooops.


There is a batch number on your CPU, just take off heat sink and look.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Yeah, i figured that, next time I need to take it off I will have to remember to look. For now its running too well to mess with anything, you know it aint broke...


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> Not sure. Because it's a new build I've not used it much. I'm at the testing stage before it goes in it's case. Why do you ask?
> But not only has Intelburntest failed every time I test using standard turbo boost settnings (no overclock) but Realtemp is showing temps of 104C and then it starts to throttle down.


High temp can cause stress tests fail.
You should buy some cooler and the re-donne tests, and also you should try other tests like aida64 and prime95.


----------



## Buzzin92

I need to get a better board. The VDroop on this is HORRIBLE :C

i7 3770k - 4.4GHz 1.3v - 85*c max temp/load


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I need to get a better board. The VDroop on this is HORRIBLE :C
> 
> i7 3770k - 4.4GHz 1.3v - 85*c max temp/load


There's no LLC settings to turn up?


----------



## Buzzin92

Nope. This board is extremely limited with overclocking.


----------



## Swag

I hate the fact that vdroop checks the load with the intensity of the program. I tried running [email protected] and the max vcore it would let it go to was 1.25 which I need 1.264 to be stable @ 4.8 and I can't run folding unless I use manual. It's so annoying!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Nope. This board is extremely limited with overclocking.


Maybe a bios update? I haven't used that board, but gd55, gd65 & gd80 all had about .010V of vdroop with the vdroop control on auto (auto sets max, it isn't called LLC on the msi mobos). Vcore at 1.3 would drop to 1.29V under load.
4.4Ghz at 1.3V is awful...


----------



## Buzzin92

I'll try a BIOS update after I've finished installing BF3.

But yeah, in CPU-Z, the voltage is reported at 1.4v (though in bios it's reporting 1.3v) at idle, when under load the voltage reading in CPU-Z drops to 1.32v from 1.4v. If the drop in voltage is accurate, then that is a huge decrease with VDroop.

I gave the manual another read, nothing to do with LLC/VDroop is mentioned.


----------



## Buzzin92

Okay, either my board is the worst for overclocking, or I've gotten the worst 3770k ever...

BIOS update gave me some extra vcore options, but not much else, no LLC/vdrop options either. I've had to go down to 4.2GHz with an approx voltage of 1.28v, temps are hitting 84*c on the hottest core.

Heatsink is extremely cool to the touch, and it had been re-seated earlier.

I just don't know what to do xD will probably save up for a better board, but that won't fix my cooling issues (was hitting 102*c at 4.5GHz 1.32v)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Okay, either my board is the worst for overclocking, or I've gotten the worst 3770k ever...
> BIOS update gave me some extra vcore options, but not much else, no LLC/vdrop options either. I've had to go down to 4.2GHz with an approx voltage of 1.28v, temps are hitting 84*c on the hottest core.
> Heatsink is extremely cool to the touch, and it had been re-seated earlier.
> I just don't know what to do xD will probably save up for a better board, but that won't fix my cooling issues (was hitting 102*c at 4.5GHz 1.32v)


Holy cow man... The onl;y way I could get my 3770k to run 5Ghz was to over charge it at 1.5V........... but my 4.7Ghz that I run all day and for folding ^.^ is at 1.4 and when folding i hit 78C after 2 full days of constant folding.


----------



## Buzzin92

I think I might get some better TIM, and do another mount when that arrives...

Also thinking of going in to watercooling, though it'll be a challenge with my case


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I think I might get some better TIM, and do another mount when that arrives...
> Also thinking of going in to watercooling, though it'll be a challenge with my case


I neeed new TIM as well....we should try this stuff and compare results!

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15255/thr-135/Indigo_Xtreme_Precision_Engineered_Thermal_Interface_ETI_Kit_for_Core_i5_LGA_1155_1156_-_2_Pack.html

for 18 bucks and 2 uses...I think it's worth it.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I neeed new TIM as well....we should try this stuff and compare results!
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15255/thr-135/Indigo_Xtreme_Precision_Engineered_Thermal_Interface_ETI_Kit_for_Core_i5_LGA_1155_1156_-_2_Pack.html
> for 18 bucks and 2 uses...I think it's worth it.


It's £16 here :C Which is about $25 xD


----------



## Buzzin92

Going water is possible in this case! They do 2x180mm rads :O

Though, this will be some expensive stuffs... I need time to save up for this >_>


----------



## Swag

You could do that or buy an XSPC Rasa kit, add another rad if you like, add the gpu block, and get the tubing and compression fittings and save a whole lot more. Since you're ending up buying a res and pump combo, just buy the XSPC Rasa kit and call it done.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Going water is possible in this case! They do 2x180mm rads :O
> Though, this will be some expensive stuffs... I need time to save up for this >_>


Nice but you should get a better mobo first man. I love my mobo lets me do whatever i want to my computer even OC in anon screen bios. love it


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could do that or buy an XSPC Rasa kit, add another rad if you like, add the gpu block, and get the tubing and compression fittings and save a whole lot more. Since you're ending up buying a res and pump combo, just buy the XSPC Rasa kit and call it done.


I like my AP181's though









I could get a RASA kit and use the dual 180 rad instead, would save me a bit.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could do that or buy an XSPC Rasa kit, add another rad if you like, add the gpu block, and get the tubing and compression fittings and save a whole lot more. Since you're ending up buying a res and pump combo, just buy the XSPC Rasa kit and call it done.
> 
> 
> 
> I like my AP181's though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could get a RASA kit and use the dual 180 rad instead, would save me a bit.
Click to expand...

I'm getting a Rasa kit and then upgrade through that, it'll be so much better and cheaper. The Rasa CPU block is one of the best blocks out.

Anyone know what vcore max for air that won't cause fast degrade?


----------



## B-Roll

Can't wait to put this under a real water loop. The noise is already killing me and I've only had it going for a little over a day haha.

Oh and my batch # is L206A973


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Can't wait to put this under a real water loop. The noise is already killing me and I've only had it going for a little over a day haha.
> 
> Oh and my batch # is L206A973


I can't wait to go water too, I hate my temps! Noise doesn't really bother me considering I'm going to get some Deltas for the rad fans.

Can anyone tell me what is the max voltage that will not cause fast degrade?

What's better? Coretemp or Realtemp for Ivy?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michaelrw, since people aren't putting the time to read what you need them to, you should just make a big bold "Requirements to get in" right under the spreadsheet and list what they need done. To be honest, before I posted I went re-reading that entire thing before I finally got it stuck in my brain to be able to do it.


yeah i thought it was pretty plainly put, but i guess not. i will make some changes to the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Okay, either my board is the worst for overclocking, or I've gotten the worst 3770k ever...
> BIOS update gave me some extra vcore options, but not much else, no LLC/vdrop options either. I've had to go down to 4.2GHz with an approx voltage of 1.28v, temps are hitting 84*c on the hottest core.
> Heatsink is extremely cool to the touch, and it had been re-seated earlier.
> I just don't know what to do xD will probably save up for a better board, but that won't fix my cooling issues (was hitting 102*c at 4.5GHz 1.32v)


thats a lot of voltage just to run 4.2ghz.. one of mine can run 4.7ghz at that voltage... you should be able to do _*at least*_ 4.5 or 4.6 with 1.28v imho


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Can't wait to put this under a real water loop. The noise is already killing me and I've only had it going for a little over a day haha.
> Oh and my batch # is L206A973


thanks ill add it


----------



## Swag

Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?


----------



## Scorched912

I love these chips!!























Easily hit 4Ghz on stock volts and max temps while playing skyrim (game I play the most, by far) was 65c


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> I love these chips!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily hit 4Ghz on stock volts and max temps while playing skyrim (game I play the most, by far) was 65c


Have you tried upping the multi until it becomes unstable? Most chips will do 4.2 on stock. So you can reap the benefits while on the same terms as on stock.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?


I guess 1.3v is on the safe side. But you should also check your temps. Dont pass 80-85c while stressing/folding.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 1.3v is on the safe side. But you should also check your temps. Dont pass 80-85c while stressing/folding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Yea, sorry I forgot to mention, what is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade *as long as temperature is in order*?

I really want to know because I want to push my CPU a bit more and I just realized running blend makes lower temps than folding.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> I guess 1.3v is on the safe side. But you should also check your temps. Dont pass 80-85c while stressing/folding.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorched912*
> 
> I love these chips!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily hit 4Ghz on stock volts and max temps while playing skyrim (game I play the most, by far) was 65c


You can either push further or decrease vcore for better temps. On stock cooling i can do [email protected] and [email protected]

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swag

So guys, a question about upgrading?
Should I buy this Zalman Closed loop for $50?
or
Should I wait and buy an AX750 PSU?

I'm going water, but that's not gonna be soon and my temps are I guess ok. They reach a peak of 75C on my Hyper 212 Evo.
or a new PSU later?
My PSU right now is 600W and it's an OCZ PSU.

Which one guys?

Also, can you answer my earlier question? What's the max safe voltage while temps allow for 24/7? (Without causing degrade)


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?


imho ~1.45v with sufficient air/water cooling that keeps your temps in check
i see lots of guys running at 1.45v for 5ghz 24/7 and havent heard of any of them seeing degradation

i think even higher if youre using phase change 24/7


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?


Up to 1.5V with right cooling.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> imho ~1.45v with sufficient air/water cooling that keeps your temps in check
> i see lots of guys running at 1.45v for 5ghz 24/7 and havent heard of any of them seeing degradation
> 
> i think even higher if youre using phase change 24/7
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey michael, what do you think is the max safe voltage for 24/7 that won't cause degrade?
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 1.5V with right cooling.
Click to expand...

So Ivy Bridge is just like Sandy? It can handle up to 1.5? I was hearing a lot of people saying that 1.35 is max and I wasn't sure. Where did they get this information anyways? It seems like most recommended range are 1.30 ~ 1.50.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So Ivy Bridge is just like Sandy? It can handle up to 1.5? I was hearing a lot of people saying that 1.35 is max and I wasn't sure. Where did they get this information anyways? It seems like most recommended range are 1.30 ~ 1.50.


Sandy is much more prone to degradation, there are large amounts of chips that will degrade at moment when you put over 1.5V.
With Ivy that is not case, at least no one reported. Problem is that with air/water cooling you will hit temp wall somewhere at 1.3V - 1.4V (depends on chip).


----------



## phillyd

the people that recommend 1.35 are taking temps into account. most people cant keep much more voltage cool on ambient.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> the people that recommend 1.35 are taking temps into account. most people cant keep much more voltage cool on ambient.


This, 1.33 in BIOS brings me to the low 80s for temps in stress testing @ 4.7GHz.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So Ivy Bridge is just like Sandy? It can handle up to 1.5? I was hearing a lot of people saying that 1.35 is max and I wasn't sure. Where did they get this information anyways? It seems like most recommended range are 1.30 ~ 1.50.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy is much more prone to degradation, there are large amounts of chip that will degrade at moment when you put over 1.5V.
> With Ivy that is not case, at least no one reported. Problem is that with air/water cooling you will hit temp wall somewhere at 1.3V - 1.4V (depends on chip).
Click to expand...

So basically, if the temps permits, the Ivy can theoretically run over 1.5 and not have any problems until temps are bad?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So Ivy Bridge is just like Sandy? It can handle up to 1.5? I was hearing a lot of people saying that 1.35 is max and I wasn't sure. Where did they get this information anyways? It seems like most recommended range are 1.30 ~ 1.50.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandy is much more prone to degradation, there are large amounts of chip that will degrade at moment when you put over 1.5V.
> With Ivy that is not case, at least no one reported. Problem is that with air/water cooling you will hit temp wall somewhere at 1.3V - 1.4V (depends on chip).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So basically, if the temps permits, the Ivy can theoretically run over 1.5 and not have any problems until temps are bad?
Click to expand...

1.52 is the limit according to intel data sheets, but temperatures become an issue WAY before that.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So basically, if the temps permits, the Ivy can theoretically run over 1.5 and not have any problems until temps are bad?


Yes, but also bear in mind that Ivy responds extremely well to the colder temp.
I have done small test about that, when its colder i can run CPU at 4.5 GHz (aida64 stress test) with about 1.210V in load, but when its hotter i need about 1.230-1.240V.
So if you chip is decent, that needs for example 1.35V for 4.8 Ghz, on phase cooling you could probably run 5.0 GHz with 1.25V or even less.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So basically, if the temps permits, the Ivy can theoretically run over 1.5 and not have any problems until temps are bad?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but also bear in mind that Ivy responds extremely well to the colder temp.
> I have done small test about that, when its colder i can run CPU at 4.5 GHz (aida64 stress test) with about 1.210V in load, but when its hotter i need about 1.230-1.240V.
> So if you chip is decent, that needs for example 1.35V for 4.8 Ghz, on phase cooling you could probably run 5.0 GHz with 1.25V or even less.
Click to expand...

Ok, I got it. I was just wondering because I want to run my CPU fairly high and it will probably need about 1.37 - 1.38 to run stable. Thanks.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I got it. I was just wondering because I want to run my CPU fairly high and it will probably need about 1.37 - 1.38 to run stable. Thanks.


1.38V is hefty, what are you temps now?
I dont like when i pass over 90C.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, I got it. I was just wondering because I want to run my CPU fairly high and it will probably need about 1.37 - 1.38 to run stable. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.38V is hefty, what are you temps now?
> I dont like when i pass over 90C.
Click to expand...

I'm using 1.264 vcore right now and during night, about 75C max on load, and 82C max during day. It gets a bit hot here.

Do you think upgrading to an Antec 920 would lower my temps? I'm using the Hyper 212 Evo right now.


----------



## dejahboi

I'd like to join the club







. I'll post pictures tonight.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm using 1.264 vcore right now and during night, about 75C max on load, and 82C max during day. It gets a bit hot here.
> Do you think upgrading to an Antec 920 would lower my temps? I'm using the Hyper 212 Evo right now.


Temps are not bad.
Some users reported that liquid coolers work better with Ivy than air, but i didnt tried so i cant comment from my point of view. I always favor high end air coolers over closed loop liquid coolers. But that is only my opinion.
My temps are 85C(hottest core) with 1.29V (load) with GC-Extreme and Noctua NH-D14, now its higher because of massive heat, its nearly 40C in my town, but i dont run stress test in summers anyway.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm using 1.264 vcore right now and during night, about 75C max on load, and 82C max during day. It gets a bit hot here.
> Do you think upgrading to an Antec 920 would lower my temps? I'm using the Hyper 212 Evo right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are not bad.
> Some users reported that liquid coolers work better with Ivy than air, but i didnt tried so i cant comment from my point of view. I always favor high end air coolers over closed loop liquid coolers. But that is only my opinion.
> My temps are 85C(hottest core) with 1.29V (load) with GC-Extreme and Noctua NH-D14, now its higher because of massive heat, its nearly 40C in my town, but i dont run stress test in summers anyway.
Click to expand...

It's more like I can get one for $50 rather than spending $85 on a NH-D14. It's $35 cheaper.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's more like I can get one for $50 rather than spending $85 on a NH-D14. It's $35 cheaper.


Then its better value, good luck.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's more like I can get one for $50 rather than spending $85 on a NH-D14. It's $35 cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> Then its better value, good luck.
Click to expand...

So, a tie-breaker with myself, do you think I should spring for it? I mean my temps get a bit toasty and unsure if it's worth it. Do you think?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, a tie-breaker with myself, do you think I should spring for it? I mean my temps get a bit toasty and unsure if it's worth it. Do you think?


I would, because its only 50USD, you will see at least 5C temperature drop.
And later you can buy better fans.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So, a tie-breaker with myself, do you think I should spring for it? I mean my temps get a bit toasty and unsure if it's worth it. Do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I would, because its only 50USD, you will see at least 5C temperature drop.
> And later you can buy better fans.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. I think I'll get it then, either tomorrow or today.


----------



## Buzzin92

So it's a big possibility that I will be getting the XSPC Raystorm kit for Christmas, with that I'll order a dual 180mm rad.









Will try and find a way of utilising the rs240 rad that comes with the kit, if I can't find anything I'll put it up for sale.

Until then, I'm going to lap my Cogage arrow tomorrow, there's been reports of the bases on them being concave. This kinda confirms the poor TIM spread that I found yesterday when I remounted the heatsink.


----------



## mothow

*Username*: mothow

*Chip Model*: i5 3570K

*Batch #*: L207A867

*Max OC*: 4.3ghz

*CPUZ Validation Link*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463761



Put me in i have 3570K but i have a 3770K comming tomorrow


----------



## Sporadic E

Username: Sporadic E
Chip Model: Core i5 3570K
Batch #: 3221B843
Max OC: 4.02GHz (mild OC to start)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463711

Es


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok, thanks. I think I'll get it then, either tomorrow or today.


Np mate. Post results when you get it.
btw i figured now that i am not in club, i will add batch info tomorrow alongside with other info.


----------



## Swag

Can anyone link me to a good mic? Not a headset, just a mic. I just got quality headphones so all I need is a mic.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can anyone link me to a good mic? Not a headset, just a mic. I just got quality headphones so all I need is a mic.


ASUS stx sound card comes with the mic...amazing cards man.

Also for the 4.7 Ghz's out there and vcore question I'm running at 4.7Ghz at 1.385 vcore it seems to perform a bit better on folding with the slight increas of voltage for my stleast it does and also I use an H100 love the thing with stock fans and crappy TIM I get mid to barely mid high 70's when folding all day long.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Sandy is much more prone to degradation, there are large amounts of chips that will degrade at moment when you put over 1.5V.
> With Ivy that is not case, at least no one reported. Problem is that with air/water cooling you will hit temp wall somewhere at 1.3V - 1.4V (depends on chip).


this is accurate. SB is a lot more prone to degradation than IVB is


----------



## Swag

Ok, then I guess if temps are in check, I will OC it to 5.0, I can boot at 5.0 at 1.35v, but needs 1.39 or so to be stable for a bit.


----------



## tw33k

I tested a H100 vs Phanteks vs Silver Arrow SB-E on my 3770K @ 4.6GHz 1.202v. The DH-14 performs similarly to these 2 air coolers. I kept the H100 on my Intel box because with better fans it performs a fair bit better and I like the look. Results are here


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> *Username*: mothow
> 
> *Chip Model*: i5 3570K
> 
> *Batch #*: L207A867
> 
> *Max OC*: 4.3ghz
> 
> *CPUZ Validation Link*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463761
> Put me in i have 3570K but i have a 3770K comming tomorrow


Ive got you added, but your validation only shows your 3570k frequency at 1600MHz (100 x 16). Please validate when your cpu is under some sort of load so it will change to the max frequency.

*For those of you who do not disable the CPU C-states, real-time ratio changes in the OS, thermal response, etc. and your CPU changes multiplier while in the OS, you need to make sure your CPU is under sufficient load to run at full speed. Otherwise your CPUZ validation will only show an underclocked frequency.*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Username: Sporadic E
> Chip Model: Core i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3221B843
> Max OC: 4.02GHz (mild OC to start)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2463711
> Es


added


----------



## Swag

Anyone know what mic is good for streaming?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone know what mic is good for streaming?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132054

kinda cool and if you have good headphones might as well get a good card to put those muffs to the test right?? comes with a mic as well.


----------



## Swag

I have a ROG motherboard and I like the sound card already.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have a ROG motherboard and I like the sound card already.


but but......I'm kiddin it's your choice. I wants one tho....especially for my headphones.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have a ROG motherboard and I like the sound card already.
> 
> 
> 
> but but......I'm kiddin it's your choice. I wants one tho....especially for my headphones.
Click to expand...

It looks good and the mic is a bonus, but I don't have $200 to drop on a sound card right now. I think I'd rather buy a standalone mic knowing it's great.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It looks good and the mic is a bonus, but I don't have $200 to drop on a sound card right now. I think I'd rather buy a standalone mic knowing it's great.


nah thats fine im slowly turning into an audiophile so no biggy.


----------



## zeggie

First post, long time reader without registering









Well finally got my 3570k stable at 4.6ghz. No matter what voltage or bios settings I used, I did could not pass Prime more than a few hours at 4.7ghz, and didn't wish to increase voltage more than 1.35 so gave up.

4.6ghz
Cooling: H80
1.336V
Temps never hit 90c.
http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/2063/oclock.jpg

Is the voltage a bit much, or does it not matter because the temps are under 90c? I see a lot of 4.5ghz+ overclocks by people running ~1.25's...maybe my chip is a dud. I realize these can survive to 105c but not comfortable pushing it harder.


----------



## B-Roll

Oooo la la. Looks good up front. The back, not so much. It's a jungle back there hahah. Now I need a GTX680, a bigger SSD and a custom loop and I'll be good (yeah right, it's never enough!)


----------



## zeggie

Very nice








Wanted a H100 but doesnt quite fit in my case (300r) so have to live with the H80


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> Oooo la la. Looks good up front. The back, not so much. It's a jungle back there hahah. Now I need a GTX680, a bigger SSD and a custom loop and I'll be good (yeah right, it's never enough!)


680 FTW!!!!!!


----------



## Swag

Should I push for that 5.0? My temps at the voltage I need to run it is about 84C max on load during the night. It's a bit chillier and I don't dare run prime or folding during the day until winter comes.


----------



## Swag

michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143

When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.


You wanna sell me your CPU?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.


Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.


That voltage is perfectly fine, if his temps are in check.


----------



## zinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> what cooler are you using.


I;m using the stock cooler.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinc*
> 
> I;m using the stock cooler.


if you haz spare cash plz get a better cooler I really do like my H100 yeah the stock fans stink but they keep it under 80C on [email protected] during full day runs at 4.7 Ghz. Also for when I did my %Ghz run I had to super boost the vcore to a scary 1.5v just to get it quick then i put it way the heck back down to where it's at which i believe is 1.385v Can I drop that to a lower one and gett better temps just curious that I'm not burning my CPU alive here!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jras

Assistance please....

Trying to finalize my overclock of 4.2GHz before i move up to 4.4. Something is puzzling me with the voltages though, if I move up to 4.2 using the TurboV EVo I can get 1 hour Prime stable using 1.12V, but if i overclock in the bios, I need 1.16 ( 75% LLC) to get the same stability.

Any ideas as to what is going on or how to lower the voltage or have I just lost the silicon lottery this round?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jras*
> 
> Assistance please....
> Trying to finalize my overclock of 4.2GHz before i move up to 4.4. Something is puzzling me with the voltages though, if I move up to 4.2 using the TurboV EVo I can get 1 hour Prime stable using 1.12V, but if i overclock in the bios, I need 1.16 ( 75% LLC) to get the same stability.
> Any ideas as to what is going on or how to lower the voltage or have I just lost the silicon lottery this round?


thats a crazy low vcore.....


----------



## Jras

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> thats a crazy low vcore.....


1.12 or 1.16?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> thats a crazy low vcore.....


Doesn't look like crazy low for 4.2 with my eyes.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> That voltage is perfectly fine, if his temps are in check.


I've heard of SB chips degradin with that vcore and taking into account that IVB has lower stock vcore it is hard for me to believe that it can't cause degrading. Sure IVB can be more resilient to vcore, but I personally wouldn't count on it if planning to use it for more than a few years.


----------



## Valgaur

so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I've heard of SB chips degradin with that vcore and taking into account that IVB has lower stock vcore it is hard for me to believe that it can't cause degrading. Sure IVB can be more resilient to vcore, but I personally wouldn't count on it if planning to use it for more than a few years.


It is true for SB chips, but as it stands now, Ivy chips are much more resilient to degradation than SB chips.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?


hello?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> hello?
Click to expand...

If your temperatures are comfortable for you, run with it. I'm personally running 1.33 for 4.7GHz, but all chips are different.

What LLC setting are you running on your board? Not sure how the LLC works on ASUS boards, but I know with the UD5H LLC of extreme (highest setting) actually applies additional voltage ABOVE what you set. So if you set 1.35, at full load it might actually supply 1.36. I run mine at extreme with 1.33, so it's probably applying 1.34 after LLC, and if I decided to use a multimeter I'd probably be supplying closer to 1.35 volts, heh


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> If your temperatures are comfortable for you, run with it. I'm personally running 1.33 for 4.7GHz, but all chips are different.
> What LLC setting are you running on your board? Not sure how the LLC works on ASUS boards, but I know with the UD5H LLC of extreme (highest setting) actually applies additional voltage ABOVE what you set. So if you set 1.35, at full load it might actually supply 1.36. I run mine at extreme with 1.33, so it's probably applying 1.34 after LLC, and if I decided to use a multimeter I'd probably be supplying closer to 1.35 volts, heh


LLC??? lol still new to this kinda stuff.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I primed my comp for the OC of 4.4ghz with 1.9v and it passed however doing Folding for a few days I got a random shut down then after a reboot a blue screen. I tracked the code down and it was needing more Vcore. So its now bumped to 1.21 Vcore, this still good ?

It seems folding is better suited to test stability.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?


It is actually quite bad man. I got my 3570K stable at 1.275V @ 4.7Ghz and the VCore that you've mentioned is even higher for a 4.8Ghz frequency.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I primed my comp for the OC of 4.4ghz with 1.9v and it passed however doing Folding for a few days I got a random shut down then after a reboot a blue screen. I tracked the code down and it was needing more Vcore. So its now bumped to 1.21 Vcore, this still good ?
> It seems folding is better suited to test stability.


1.9V, typo?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> If your temperatures are comfortable for you, run with it. I'm personally running 1.33 for 4.7GHz, but all chips are different.
> What LLC setting are you running on your board? Not sure how the LLC works on ASUS boards, but I know with the UD5H LLC of extreme (highest setting) actually applies additional voltage ABOVE what you set. So if you set 1.35, at full load it might actually supply 1.36. I run mine at extreme with 1.33, so it's probably applying 1.34 after LLC, and if I decided to use a multimeter I'd probably be supplying closer to 1.35 volts, heh
> 
> 
> 
> LLC??? lol still new to this kinda stuff.
Click to expand...

Load line calibration. Essentially, the higher this setting, the less your voltage drops under load. This allows you to usually set a lower VCore overall because it'll drop less when load hits. For example... LLC set to 50%, voltage of 1.3v set in BIOS. Under load, your voltage might drop to 1.28. LLC set to 100%, voltage of 1.3v in BIOS. Under load your voltage might stay at 1.3v.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually quite bad man. I got my 3570K stable at 1.275V @ 4.7Ghz and the VCore that you've mentioned is even higher for a 4.8Ghz frequency.
Click to expand...

You have a 3570k. His is a 3770k. Different animal. Not every chip is the same either, and it seems most 3770ks are hitting a wall at around 4.6-4.7GHz. I think I could hit 4.8GHz on mine, but I don't want load temps in stress tests over 90, nor would it help me while folding on here either. I'm already scared of my 59C south bridge temps while folding


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It is actually quite bad man. I got my 3570K stable at 1.275V @ 4.7Ghz and the VCore that you've mentioned is even higher for a 4.8Ghz frequency.


Thank you finally an asnwer lol sorry I'm in kinda a bad mood I'll crank it way down probably to like 1.25 or 1.27 or something low like that.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> so 1.385 is bad for 4.7Ghz?


That seems on the high side. What are your temps under load?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> So I primed my comp for the OC of 4.4ghz with *1.9v* and it passed however doing Folding for a few days I got a random shut down then after a reboot a blue screen. I tracked the code down and it was needing more Vcore. So its now bumped to 1.21 Vcore, this still good ?
> It seems folding is better suited to test stability.


Bolding added by me.

I assume this is a typo. It's only good if it's stable. Try running Prime for 12 hrs and see if it is still stable. If so, you can then fold or run demanding game to give it some more different stresses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ali Man*
> 
> It is actually quite bad man. I got my 3570K stable at 1.275V @ 4.7Ghz and the VCore that you've mentioned is even higher for a 4.8Ghz frequency.


There really is no "bad" or "good" or whatever. There is the range of reported performance for that particular cpu but then you still have many other variables such as other system components and such. However, that being said, if you try and find others who have reported on posting the same OC as you have with same cpu and similar components you can get a feel for how well you cpu performance is. For instance, I am able to run my 3570 at 1.26 at 4800 stable with max temps under 90 degrees C and have found this to be somewhat better than average of the folks posting their results of the same cpu. This does not make your chip "bad" just because you need a higher voltage to get a lower OC.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> That seems on the high side. What are your temps under load?
> Bolding added by me.
> I assume this is a typo. It's only good if it's stable. Try running Prime for 12 hrs and see if it is still stable. If so, you can then fold or run demanding game to give it some more different stresses.
> There really is no "bad" or "good" or whatever. There is the range of reported performance for that particular cpu but then you still have many other variables such as other system components and such. However, that being said, if you try and find others who have reported on posting the same OC as you have with same cpu and similar components you can get a feel for how well you cpu performance is. For instance, I am able to run my 3570 at 1.26 at 4800 stable with max temps under 90 degrees C and have found this to be somewhat better than average of the folks posting their results of the same cpu. This does not make your chip "bad" just because you need a higher voltage to get a lower OC.


Sweet thanks man I just got done testing vcore's and I got it to a nice stable 1.345 gonna try 1.335 again it liked it earlier and now it doesn't......little bugger.


----------



## Valgaur

I can't get lower than 1.345 vcore but my temps while folding so far are under 70C now. about a 6-8C difference on the cores w00t ^.^


----------



## Hatchet

Rather than make _another_ de-lidding thread. I figured id just post my results here:

Before de-lid: 4.65ghz @ 1.35v - 82C MAX 24/7 folding.

After lap to 800grains, de-lid and replace die TIM with MX-4: 4.9ghz @ 1.45v - 80C MAX 24/7 folding.

Specs in sig.

First time de-lidding. Not to hard to be honest.

Im going to yank it again this weekend, lap to 1600grain, and lap my H80's base to at least 800grain. But, at this point, im pretty sure im thermally limited by my H80, than limited by the heat of Intel's poor design.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.
Click to expand...

I am and I thought it was less prone to degradation so 1.36v isn't bad I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.
> 
> 
> 
> That voltage is perfectly fine, if his temps are in check.
Click to expand...

My temps are great considering I went from 1.264 to 1.36. It's about 86C max for the stress test.

I had no errors last night but was forced to turn it off at around 4 - 5 hours in because it passed 85C which is my personal max. I think I'll do a longer one next time, but for now, 4.8 is good enough. (Riiiiight, never enough) I thought 4.0 was enough for my 930, but ended up pushing for 4.4.

So sena, 1.36v is ok to run 24/7 as long as my temps are below 80C? Right? No problem?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> 1.9V, typo?


Yes I ment 1.19 lol


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am and I thought it was less prone to degradation so 1.36v isn't bad I think.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Are you going to upgrade to haswell when it is released? That voltage looks like it could kill it early.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That voltage is perfectly fine, if his temps are in check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My temps are great considering I went from 1.264 to 1.36. It's about 86C max for the stress test.
> 
> I had no errors last night but was forced to turn it off at around 4 - 5 hours in because it passed 85C which is my personal max. I think I'll do a longer one next time, but for now, 4.8 is good enough. (Riiiiight, never enough) I thought 4.0 was enough for my 930, but ended up pushing for 4.4.
> 
> So sena, 1.36v is ok to run 24/7 as long as my temps are below 80C? Right? No problem?
Click to expand...

Depending on what you're doing with your processor, stressing at 85-90 is whatever, as real world load wouldn't hit that. Prime95 blend test puts my processor to 84C. Folding doesn't clear 79C. Gaming doesn't break into the 70s.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I can't get lower than 1.345 vcore but my temps while folding so far are under 70C now. about a 6-8C difference on the cores w00t ^.^


4.7 at 1.345 and 70 degrees is not bad. Are you setting the vcore in bios or using a tuning program in windows? Also, what are you using to test for stability; just folding? You may want to also try running Prime for 12 hrs and really test the stability. Also, some have had success with disabling the hyperthreading and been able to increase their max OC. This may be useful for running programs or games that do not benefit from the hyperthreading.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> 4.7 at 1.345 and 70 degrees is not bad. Are you setting the vcore in bios or using a tuning program in windows? Also, what are you using to test for stability; just folding? You may want to also try running Prime for 12 hrs and really test the stability. Also, some have had success with disabling the hyperthreading and been able to increase their max OC. This may be useful for running programs or games that do not benefit from the hyperthreading.


I'm not a fan of prime 95 I run intel burn and it hits 100 gflops easily and I might bump it up just a smidge for some extra area incase of stability but other than gaming I'm basically always folding lol. might try running 4.8 for folding but I think 4739Mhz is good for my temps and vcore.


----------



## Buzzin92

Lapping my heatsink when my wet/dry paper arrives, got sheets up to 2500 grit so should get some shiny results (and hopefully better temps, not lapping the 3770k yet though... not for at least 2 years







)


----------



## Swag

Is it possible to lap the Evo or are the copper heatpipes too thin?

I stress test when I try to get stability then I start folding. I was just wondering why my temps are higher during folding than prime?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> michaelrw, please update my maximum OC:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> When it becomes chillier, I will push a bit more and see. So far, this OC has been stable for the last hour and been checking up on Event viewer and no sign of errors. Will continue to test for the next hour and if temps are ok, throughout the night.


done


----------



## jwspamacc

I'm running my 3770K CPU on the Maximus V Formula with BigWater 760i fusion thermo watercooling inside the NZXT Phantom case with all fans installed. The CPU is overclocked to 4.8 GHz, and I'm idling with CPU 0 temperature of about 39 C and the rest of the CPU temperatures at about 10 C lower. My loaded temperatures were at about 71 C using OCCT. Are these numbers normal?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

BOOM! increased my max stable OC please update OP when you get a chance. Heres a pic Sucks I had to go 1.34 for the vcore


----------



## B-Roll

So my loop in my other machine (1100T and CHV) I have 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD tubing. All it was was one 360 rad for a CPU block and a GPU block..

I'm thinking of switching to 3/8" ID and 1/2" OD tubing for this build. Am I gonna see a better or worse difference in temps? I would think better, no?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> So my loop in my other machine (1100T and CHV) I have 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD tubing. All it was was one 360 rad for a CPU block and a GPU block..
> I'm thinking of switching to 3/8" ID and 1/2" OD tubing for this build. Am I gonna see a better or worse difference in temps? I would think better, no?


Dont bother change tubing thickness just to get better temps. I dont think you will. Just try to get the shortest loop you can


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-Roll*
> 
> So my loop in my other machine (1100T and CHV) I have 3/8" ID and 5/8" OD tubing. All it was was one 360 rad for a CPU block and a GPU block..
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to 3/8" ID and 1/2" OD tubing for this build. Am I gonna see a better or worse difference in temps? I would think better, no?


Just stay with the most common tubing size and try to get a shorter loop. Shorter loop = faster water reaching the CPU block. You cannot get better temps with the tubing, plastic will not release heat and will contain everything there. Temps may go worse if pump cannot handle the extra size and length.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I am and I thought it was less prone to degradation so 1.36v isn't bad I think.
> My temps are great considering I went from 1.264 to 1.36. It's about 86C max for the stress test.
> I had no errors last night but was forced to turn it off at around 4 - 5 hours in because it passed 85C which is my personal max. I think I'll do a longer one next time, but for now, 4.8 is good enough. (Riiiiight, never enough) I thought 4.0 was enough for my 930, but ended up pushing for 4.4.
> So sena, 1.36v is ok to run 24/7 as long as my temps are below 80C? Right? No problem?


It is ok. No worry.


----------



## Swag

Hey sena, do you think running 1.40 24/7 is ok? I'm getting an H100 for around $75 instead of that $50 one. Temps should drop a bit and you think it's okay? I keep pushing my CPU so much. ): But I'm addicted to getting faster speeds!


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey sena, do you think running 1.40 24/7 is ok? I'm getting an H100 for around $75 instead of that $50 one. Temps should drop a bit and you think it's okay? I keep pushing my CPU so much. ): But I'm addicted to getting faster speeds!


We need to first see you temps with 1.4V. Then we will decide.
Also degradation occurs with combination of high voltage and high temp, that is reason why you must keep you temps down with higher voltage.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey sena, do you think running 1.40 24/7 is ok? I'm getting an H100 for around $75 instead of that $50 one. Temps should drop a bit and you think it's okay? I keep pushing my CPU so much. ): But I'm addicted to getting faster speeds!
> 
> 
> 
> We need to first see you temps with 1.4V. Then we will decide.
> Also degradation occurs with combination of high voltage and high temp, that is reason why you must keep you temps down with higher voltage.
Click to expand...

Damn, I think I'll wait until I go real WC before I go 1.4 then. I don't have the balls to do it. I'd rather wait then hurt my precious. ):


----------



## EqualMe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> BOOM! increased my max stable OC please update OP when you get a chance. Heres a pic Sucks I had to go 1.34 for the vcore


I have to go 1.4v for 4.7GHz....=[


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anthonylokrn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> BOOM! increased my max stable OC please update OP when you get a chance. Heres a pic Sucks I had to go 1.34 for the vcore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go 1.4v for 4.7GHz....=[
Click to expand...

What's your cooling?


----------



## Buzzin92

Lapping kit's arrived!

Will get this thing stripped down and flattened. Will post pics of progress and end results.


----------



## B-Roll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just stay with the most common tubing size and try to get a shorter loop. Shorter loop = faster water reaching the CPU block. You cannot get better temps with the tubing, plastic will not release heat and will contain everything there. Temps may go worse if pump cannot handle the extra size and length.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Dont bother change tubing thickness just to get better temps. I dont think you will. Just try to get the shortest loop you can


Thanks guys. Will rep when I'm not on my tablet.

Chaos AD, I've been to Thessaloniki! Such a great place.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Lapping kit's arrived!
> Will get this thing stripped down and flattened. Will post pics of progress and end results.


looking forward to seeing your results


----------



## Buzzin92

Finished lapping;

4.4GHz before: 98*c hottest core

4.4GHz after: 80*c hottest core

And that's with the same TIM application as I hadn't realised I ran out. So gonna order some now.

I'm impressed at these results, I wasn't expecting that much of a drop tbh

* Tested with Prime btw


----------



## Dimaggio1103

80c is still way to hot for only 4.4GHz.


----------



## Buzzin92

Much better than what is was before though.

Not forgetting I am still using the same TIM, Just ordered some new stuff to go on.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> 80c is still way to hot for only 4.4GHz.


little warm, but it looks like he's cooling it passively


----------



## Swag

18C drop isn't something to laugh about, if he really wants lower temps, delid and apply some of that coolaboratory stuff, then pop the IHS back on.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ah I see for passive HS seems spot on then. Curious as to why you would cool passively when OC'ing Ivy? Slap a spare fan on that thing and watch those temps really drop.


----------



## Buzzin92

De-lidding is totally out of the question.

And no, it's not running passive, has a 140mm fan running at about 600rpm in the center of the hs.

The hs itself is freezing to the touch, not even warm after an hour of prime/ibt


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> De-lidding is totally out of the question.
> And no, it's not running passive, has a 140mm fan running at about 600rpm in the center of the hs.
> The hs itself is freezing to the touch, not even warm after an hour of prime/ibt


Ya mine gets like that too kinda. You should be able to feel the hot air being blown away from it though. If you can touch the heatpipes and see if they are a tiny bit warm. if not with those high-ish temps I would question if its in 100% contact. Not meaning to insult just help. I backed my OC down to my 24/7 clock wich is same as yours and I am getting max 65c in prime and 58c in folding. And I have a cheapo cooler.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> De-lidding is totally out of the question.
> And no, it's not running passive, has a 140mm fan running at about 600rpm in the center of the hs.
> The hs itself is freezing to the touch, not even warm after an hour of prime/ibt
> 
> 
> 
> Ya mine gets like that too kinda. You should be able to feel the hot air being blown away from it though. If you can touch the heatpipes and see if they are a tiny bit warm. if not with those high-ish temps I would question if its in 100% contact. Not meaning to insult just help. I backed my OC down to my 24/7 clock wich is same as yours and I am getting max 65c in prime and 58c in folding. And I have a cheapo cooler.
Click to expand...

Every chip is different which includes the voltage and in Ivy Bridge's case, the temps. The high temps are caused by the crappy TIM Intel decided to use and sometimes when the TIM is being applied, the application is not a perfect application. Many Ivy Bridge chips can vary in temps even on the same voltage or same cooler.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Every chip is different which includes the voltage and in Ivy Bridge's case, the temps. The high temps are caused by the crappy TIM Intel decided to use and sometimes when the TIM is being applied, the application is not a perfect application. Many Ivy Bridge chips can vary in temps even on the same voltage or same cooler.


I understand this believe me. But just chalking something up to "Intels bad TIM" is irresponsible. What if he really did have a bad seat? or something else that needs to be corrected? Not saying this is the case with him but you dont know.

Just because its Ivy does not mean troubleshooting should be thrown out the window. Once you have tried everything and nothing works then yes blame the poor TIM application.

I had a very poor OC at first and had 80c temps at 4GHz!! people kept saying bad Intel TIM well after legit helpful posts I found that lowering my PLL then my Vcore was able to drop 10c on my stock cooler.

Like I said not saying its not bad TIM but cant we try to help each other get the best possible results without having a "blame intel nothing you can do" comment?


----------



## Prezesiak

80C @ 1.32V is not bad at all. I've got 90C with the same voltage using Thermalright HR-02 Macho and AS5 (in Prime and IBT). It's my second cooler and I've tried various methods of thermal paste application so that's not it. Apparently some of those chips do get that hot.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> De-lidding is totally out of the question.
> 
> And no, it's not running passive, has a 140mm fan running at about 600rpm in the center of the hs.
> 
> The hs itself is freezing to the touch, not even warm after an hour of prime/ibt


The issue isn't heat dissipation... These processors do NOT put out a lot of heat. They do however run hot, there's a HUGE difference.

That's why air and water on non de-lidded processors get roughly the same results.

Also to everyone saying 80 at 4.4... every chip is different. Honestly. Get it through your heads. I had an LGA 775 Core 2 Duo E8400 that did 4.8GHz on a crap air cooler. Doesn't mean the person who hits 70C at 4.2GHz is doing it wrong, his chip just isn't as good thermally. It's life.

EDIT: Moral of the story: Nice job OCing and finding great ways to lower your temps Buzzin. I hope you can hit 4.5GHz comfortably to really get the most out of your chip


----------



## Tori

I'm trying to oc my i7 3770 further, from 4.5ghz stable @ 1.208v to 4.8ghz @ 1.352v.

First, is 1.352v for 4.8ghz normal?

Second, prime 95 showed a hardware failure (worker stopped) on core 1 when I was testing 4.8ghz @ 1.344v. This happened sometime when I was asleep. Would bumping the voltage up to 1.352 work better?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I'm trying to oc my i7 3770 further, from 4.5ghz stable @ 1.208v to 4.8ghz @ 1.352v.
> First, is 1.352v for 4.8ghz normal?
> Second, prime 95 showed a hardware failure (worker stopped) on core 1 when I was testing 4.8ghz @ 1.344v. This happened sometime when I was asleep. Would bumping the voltage up to 1.352 work better?


You must upp voltage if one or more workers fail, what are you temps?


----------



## Tori

Prime95 load temps are ranging between 75-90C. The hottest core goes up to 90 but only for a short time before falling back down. The other cores are 5C less than the hottest core at their max.

I have an H100 btw


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Prime95 load temps are ranging between 75-90C. The hottest core goes up to 90 but only for a short time before falling back down. The other cores are 5C less than the hottest core at their max.
> I have an H100 btw


You are on limit imho, i would just step down to 4.7 GHz with better temps and voltage, at 4.7 GHz, that CPU is extremely fast.


----------



## Tori

Well I am just trying to see if I can get 4.8 stable because my apartment is much cooler than my room at home. I'm moving back to my apt in 4 days and my old CPU (i5 2500k 4.6ghz) max temps in prime were in the like 60-70 range.

for the sake of overclocking (xD) would you say I should take a stab at trying to get 4.8ghz stable?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Well I am just trying to see if I can get 4.8 stable because my apartment is much cooler than my room at home. I'm moving back to my apt in 4 days and my old CPU (i5 2500k 4.6ghz) max temps in prime were in the like 60-70 range.
> for the sake of overclocking (xD) would you say I should take a stab at trying to get 4.8ghz stable?


For the sake, you should try. But if is not going, fall back to 4.7 GHz.


----------



## Tori

oh one more question.

When I do offset OC and set it as +0.155v, how come the core voltage in cpu-z sometimes drops from 1.352v to 1.344, but back to 1.352? It stays at 1.352 like 99% of the time but it will drop to 1.344 for like 5 seconds then go back.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> oh one more question.
> When I do offset OC and set it as +0.155v, how come the core voltage in cpu-z sometimes drops from 1.352v to 1.344, but back to 1.352? It stays at 1.352 like 99% of the time but it will drop to 1.344 for like 5 seconds then go back.


I think these are normal fluctuations.


----------



## Tori

A user named two cables was helping me and he said that it is normal too and that in cpu-z the thing shows vcore like +- 0.08 v.

Does this mean the cpu is pulling 1.344v when it needs that much and 1.352 when it needs 1.352?

Also what should my LLC be set to?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> A user named two cables was helping me and he said that it is normal too and that in cpu-z the thing shows vcore like +- 0.08 v.
> Does this mean the cpu is pulling 1.344v when it needs that much and 1.352 when it needs 1.352?
> Also what should my LLC be set to?


What levels you have, i am not too familiar with MSI boards.
I think these are fluctuations in motheboards VRM and some other things are affecting this, also its very questionable are these fluctuations are happening at all, you would need good multimeter to check real situation.


----------



## Tori

ah crap i gotta update that

i have an asus z77 sabertooth.

the msi motherboard sucked lol the sata cables had stupid positioning (they were backwards so the cable led backwards onto the mobo instead of out from it...

I have it set right now to 75% (very high I believe in Asus mobo lingo lol)


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> De-lidding is totally out of the question.
> And no, it's not running passive, has a 140mm fan running at about 600rpm in the center of the hs.
> The hs itself is freezing to the touch, not even warm after an hour of prime/ibt


O ok, just assumed cause of your sig. but yea crank the fan a bit and add a matching one to push. I bet you will see temps drop even further, and 140mm fans even up around 1000 rpm are still super quiet.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> ah crap i gotta update that
> i have an asus z77 sabertooth.
> the msi motherboard sucked lol the sata cables had stupid positioning (they were backwards so the cable led backwards onto the mobo instead of out from it...
> I have it set right now to 75% (very high I believe in Asus mobo lingo lol)


That is good level, very often at 100%, there will be some overvolt, so its best to keep at one level below maximum LLC.


----------



## Tori

yay 1 hour and so far so good.

max temp only 90C on the hottest core (ugh)

currently everything is between 78 and 85C. No idea why my one core is freaking ridiculously hotter than the others (its like 5C hotter !!!)


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> yay 1 hour and so far so good.
> max temp only 90C on the hottest core (ugh)
> *currently everything is between 78 and 85C.* No idea why my one core is freaking ridiculously hotter than the others (its like 5C hotter !!!)


Is that idle?! Also, the difference in temps between the cores is normal. One of my cores idles at 40C while the other three idle in the low 30s.


----------



## Tori

LOL if that was idle I'd be screwed hahaha

Idle is like 17-23C in my stupid hot room.

Load at 4.8ghz prime 95 test run is in the range you bolded lol.


----------



## AbdullahG

Oh okay.


----------



## Tori

Is there any way to OC ivy bridge really heavily without doing the crazy sub zero thing that sin did?

How can I get 5ghz on i7 3770k without burning the CPU lol?

The h100 is nice but while it seems to keep the cpu cooler than my hyper 212+ would have (which broke when I was rolling my heavy haf x from my bedroom to the second bedroom in my apt) it still lets the cpu get to like high 80s..


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is there any way to OC ivy bridge really heavily without doing the crazy sub zero thing that sin did?
> How can I get 5ghz on i7 3770k without burning the CPU lol?
> The h100 is nice but while it seems to keep the cpu cooler than my hyper 212+ would have (which broke when I was rolling my heavy haf x from my bedroom to the second bedroom in my apt) it still lets the cpu get to like high 80s..


You need golden chip for 5.0 GHz everyday.
For bench 5.0 GHz you dont need to be extremely lucky, but still you need to be lucky.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is there any way to OC ivy bridge really heavily without doing the crazy sub zero thing that sin did?
> How can I get 5ghz on i7 3770k without burning the CPU lol?
> The h100 is nice but while it seems to keep the cpu cooler than my hyper 212+ would have (which broke when I was rolling my heavy haf x from my bedroom to the second bedroom in my apt) it still lets the cpu get to like high 80s..


If there was a way, wouldn't we all air-cooling and water-cooling freaks already be doing it? Sadly there's no way apart from getting a golden CPU. Sin actually has a golden one, just so you know, making him hit 5.3Ghz (3770K) on air cooling without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Tori

I was told that 4.5ghz @ 1.208v is nothing too bad for the CPU's lifespan, but how would 4.8ghz @ 1.35v with offset fare?

Would the CPU last me at least 3 years if it is on like 6-10 hours a day?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Is there any way to OC ivy bridge really heavily without doing the crazy sub zero thing that sin did?
> How can I get 5ghz on i7 3770k without burning the CPU lol?
> The h100 is nice but while it seems to keep the cpu cooler than my hyper 212+ would have (which broke when I was rolling my heavy haf x from my bedroom to the second bedroom in my apt) it still lets the cpu get to like high 80s..


Honestly it took me a lot of tweaking to get 5Ghz right but I had to crank the vcore over 1.4 and I got lucky with my temps I need better fans and my indigo xtreme tim...need to get that. I want to hit 5Ghz for all day 24/7 times for folding so I can own the team comps. But I move by itty bit and only test with 5 runs on intel burn v2 test the try for longer until you get to like 25 runs but be careful with those crazy temps on 5Ghz gonna scare ya I hit 105 once........I never want to hit that again I had it at 98 when I got it to run perfectly....love my 3770K lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> I was told that 4.5ghz @ 1.208v is nothing too bad for the CPU's lifespan, but how would 4.8ghz @ 1.35v with offset fare?
> 
> Would the CPU last me at least 3 years if it is on like 6-10 hours a day?


I have been asking this question many times and have come to the same conclusion. Ivy Bridge is less susceptible to degrade so running 1.35 vcore is not a problem even for a long time at 100%. The only factor that really comes into play is if the temps are reasonable. Let's say you run at 1.35 and your CPU at 100% load is 75C max. Then you should be good and degrade would be a very low line in the life-span graph. But let's say you run 90C, degrade line would be more because of the combination of high temps and high vcore.

I was running my 930 @ 80C 24/7 because of folding for 4 months @ 1.392vcore. The max vcore for that chip was supposedly 1.4 ~ 1.45 and I was at the limit. It still runs beautifully today and with the same overclock.


----------



## pabszilla

Username: pabszilla
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: L206B682
Max OC: 4.2GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465965

Stock cooler had to go back on while I RMA the H100 (grinding/buzzing issue). Hopefully it gets back soon, then the fun begins!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabszilla*
> 
> Username: pabszilla
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: L206B682
> Max OC: 4.2GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465965
> 
> Stock cooler had to go back on while I RMA the H100 (grinding/buzzing issue). Hopefully it gets back soon, then the fun begins!


Nice, how do you feel your chip is doing? Also, what's your temps on stock. I never really used stock cooling before, but I'm still interested.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Swag you mentioned above that Ivy does not degrade as bad as others. Im curious as I want to maintain a high OC on mine but am worried about the vcore. temps are not a problem as I have a lucky chip I guess. on 4,7GHz I have to have around 1.34 - 1.35 for 24/7 stable. Would you think that's acceptable for 24/7 folding? I would like to make this chip last for about 2 years.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Swag you mentioned above that Ivy does not degrade as bad as others. Im curious as I want to maintain a high OC on mine but am worried about the vcore. temps are not a problem as I have a lucky chip I guess. on 4,7GHz I have to have around 1.34 - 1.35 for 24/7 stable. Would you think that's acceptable for 24/7 folding? I would like to make this chip last for about 2 years.


What are your temps? If your temps are let's say below 75C for folding, then you're good. As long as it's proven stable and you have good temps, you should be able to keep it for at least 5 years and probably more. It is less susceptible to degrade and you will probably keep the OC for a long time until it gets too hot and starts to degrade. Don't worry if your chip runs fairly low. My chip does 4.8 @ 1.264, but the temps are bad. I can be at 4.2 with stock voltage and I'd be pushing 70s. It really is just that. My chip is great voltage wise, but I can't push it too much because of temps. @4.8, I push 82C, but I hope when I go water I can finally reach lower temps and be able to push 5.0
Can't wait.

I'm going to be making an overclocking guide with the Maximus V motherboards and will put some insight on voltage and degrade when I get more information about the fact.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

That would be nice, let me know if you need help I got same mobo and been OCing it for awhile now.

Thats good to hear as the only reason I went back down to 4.4 was because I was concerned 1.34 or 1.35 was to high. my temps on 100% load where 70c so I guess I will throw it back up there. right on man.


----------



## Swag

I can OC, just temps limit me so much. Remember folding has higher temps than gaming so if you fold a lot, you may want to lower your OC.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Swag you mentioned above that Ivy does not degrade as bad as others. Im curious as I want to maintain a high OC on mine but am worried about the vcore. temps are not a problem as I have a lucky chip I guess. on 4,7GHz I have to have around 1.34 - 1.35 for 24/7 stable. Would you think that's acceptable for 24/7 folding? I would like to make this chip last for about 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps? If your temps are let's say below 75C for folding, then you're good. As long as it's proven stable and you have good temps, you should be able to keep it for at least 5 years and probably more. It is less susceptible to degrade and you will probably keep the OC for a long time until it gets too hot and starts to degrade. Don't worry if your chip runs fairly low. My chip does 4.8 @ 1.264, but the temps are bad. I can be at 4.2 with stock voltage and I'd be pushing 70s. It really is just that. My chip is great voltage wise, but I can't push it too much because of temps. @4.8, I push 82C, but I hope when I go water I can finally reach lower temps and be able to push 5.0
> Can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to be making an overclocking guide with the Maximus V motherboards and will put some insight on voltage and degrade when I get more information about the fact.
Click to expand...

Just to be argumentative, your degradation information is a bit premature to be taken as gospel. As the release version of these processors hasn't been out more than 3 or so months now, it's very early to tell what sort of degradation will be seen from what appear to be reasonable voltages such as 1.4v. For all intents and purposes you could have a processor capping at 4.2GHz within a year. Who knows.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Swag you mentioned above that Ivy does not degrade as bad as others. Im curious as I want to maintain a high OC on mine but am worried about the vcore. temps are not a problem as I have a lucky chip I guess. on 4,7GHz I have to have around 1.34 - 1.35 for 24/7 stable. Would you think that's acceptable for 24/7 folding? I would like to make this chip last for about 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> What are your temps? If your temps are let's say below 75C for folding, then you're good. As long as it's proven stable and you have good temps, you should be able to keep it for at least 5 years and probably more. It is less susceptible to degrade and you will probably keep the OC for a long time until it gets too hot and starts to degrade. Don't worry if your chip runs fairly low. My chip does 4.8 @ 1.264, but the temps are bad. I can be at 4.2 with stock voltage and I'd be pushing 70s. It really is just that. My chip is great voltage wise, but I can't push it too much because of temps. @4.8, I push 82C, but I hope when I go water I can finally reach lower temps and be able to push 5.0
> Can't wait.
> 
> I'm going to be making an overclocking guide with the Maximus V motherboards and will put some insight on voltage and degrade when I get more information about the fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to be argumentative, your degradation information is a bit premature to be taken as gospel. As the release version of these processors hasn't been out more than 3 or so months now, it's very early to tell what sort of degradation will be seen from what appear to be reasonable voltages such as 1.4v. For all intents and purposes you could have a processor capping at 4.2GHz within a year. Who knows.
Click to expand...

I was reading up on this and it's basically based on how Ivy Bridge is made. 22nm vs 32nm technology and 3d capacitors.


----------



## snipekill2445

Hmm, 85C doesn't seem that bad,


----------



## Tori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are your temps? If your temps are let's say below 75C for folding, then you're good. As long as it's proven stable and you have good temps, you should be able to keep it for at least 5 years and probably more. It is less susceptible to degrade and you will probably keep the OC for a long time until it gets too hot and starts to degrade. Don't worry if your chip runs fairly low. My chip does 4.8 @ 1.264, but the temps are bad. I can be at 4.2 with stock voltage and I'd be pushing 70s. It really is just that. My chip is great voltage wise, but I can't push it too much because of temps. @4.8, I push 82C, but I hope when I go water I can finally reach lower temps and be able to push 5.0
> Can't wait.
> I'm going to be making an overclocking guide with the Maximus V motherboards and will put some insight on voltage and degrade when I get more information about the fact.


is ur 4.8ghz OC with HT off?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tori*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are your temps? If your temps are let's say below 75C for folding, then you're good. As long as it's proven stable and you have good temps, you should be able to keep it for at least 5 years and probably more. It is less susceptible to degrade and you will probably keep the OC for a long time until it gets too hot and starts to degrade. Don't worry if your chip runs fairly low. My chip does 4.8 @ 1.264, but the temps are bad. I can be at 4.2 with stock voltage and I'd be pushing 70s. It really is just that. My chip is great voltage wise, but I can't push it too much because of temps. @4.8, I push 82C, but I hope when I go water I can finally reach lower temps and be able to push 5.0
> Can't wait.
> I'm going to be making an overclocking guide with the Maximus V motherboards and will put some insight on voltage and degrade when I get more information about the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> is ur 4.8ghz OC with HT off?
Click to expand...

My chip is a 3570k.


----------



## Tslm

I don't understand how anand managed 4.4GHz @ 1.05v. Either theirs is amazing or mine is rubbish. I can only manage 4GHz at 1.05v. For 4.4GHz I need 1.22v and I need close to 1.3v for 4.5.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> I don't understand how anand managed 4.4GHz @ 1.05v. Either theirs is amazing or mine is rubbish. I can only manage 4GHz at 1.05v. For 4.4GHz I need 1.22v and I need close to 1.3v for 4.5.


Every chip is different so it really depends on how well you do in the silicon lottery.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice, how do you feel your chip is doing? Also, what's your temps on stock. I never really used stock cooling before, but I'm still interested.


As someone else currently RMAing an H100 due to buzzing, I can comment on stock cooling.

It sucks. Absolutely terrible. I get higher temps using the stock cooler at stock clocks than I was getting at 4.6ghz 1.29v with an H100, and it idles about 10c - 15c hotter.


----------



## CronusBlade

Just got my chip last Friday, and it's awesome so far.

*Username:* CronusBlade
*Chip Model:* i5 3570k
*Batch #:* 3215C026
*Max OC:* 4.6GHz @ 1.3v
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2466392



Can't seem to get it stable past 4.6 without upping the voltage massive amounts (1.35v+), so I think I'll stay settled around 4.6.


----------



## ChaosAD

Stock cooling is garbage to say the least. Folding [email protected] max temp 73-74C, [email protected] max temp low 80s. Room temp 31C. Good till i set up my water loop


----------



## pabszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> As someone else currently RMAing an H100 due to buzzing, I can comment on stock cooling.
> It sucks. Absolutely terrible. I get higher temps using the stock cooler at stock clocks than I was getting at 4.6ghz 1.29v with an H100, and it idles about 10c - 15c hotter.


I ran a quick IBT before work today and I saw my temperatures spike to 88-92C before I stopped it. On the H100 (push/pull on low) the max temperature after 5 loops was 78C. This was at a stockish 4.2 @ 1.18v.


----------



## .theMetal

thought I tossed my processor box in the trash so I couldn't get my batch number and stuff off of it to actually sign up for the thread ha, turns out I was smart enough to keep it. Will update soon.


----------



## KellyKelly

Username: KellyKelly
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: L215B634
Max OC: Stock
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2466516


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabszilla*
> 
> Username: pabszilla
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: L206B682
> Max OC: 4.2GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2465965
> Stock cooler had to go back on while I RMA the H100 (grinding/buzzing issue). Hopefully it gets back soon, then the fun begins!


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronusBlade*
> 
> Just got my chip last Friday, and it's awesome so far.
> *Username:* CronusBlade
> *Chip Model:* i5 3570k
> *Batch #:* 3215C026
> *Max OC:* 4.6GHz @ 1.3v
> *CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2466392
> Can't seem to get it stable past 4.6 without upping the voltage massive amounts (1.35v+), so I think I'll stay settled around 4.6.


ADDED


----------



## Codaisayoda

Username: Codaisayoda
Chip Model: i7 3770k
Batch#: 3224D075
No overclock yet. Just got this thing yesterday and am trying to get my build all situated. just switched from an amd rig
Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467056
Love this thing so far. Can't wait to OC it


----------



## Buzzin92

I should request to be added too...

*Username:* Buzzin92
*Chip Model:* 3770k
*Batch#:* 3224B035
*Max OC:* 4.6GHz 1.4v (Crappy board, with terrible VDroop)
*CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467071 (Also, voltage readings are inaccurate. Voltage is actually at 1.3v in BIOS)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Any one know where the IMC or VTT voltage is on maximus v gene? is it VTTDDR? I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Tslm

Don't you just hate loading up the event log to find a whea error on an overclock you've been running for weeks and seemed perfectly stable and fine


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Don't you just hate loading up the event log to find a whea error on an overclock you've been running for weeks and seemed perfectly stable and fine


For what i need to look in event viewer?
Hardware events?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Don't you just hate loading up the event log to find a whea error on an overclock you've been running for weeks and seemed perfectly stable and fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what i need to look in event viewer?
> Hardware events?
Click to expand...

I think under warning in the main menu. That's where I usually find all my WHEA notations.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Any one know where the IMC or VTT voltage is on maximus v gene? is it VTTDDR? I cant seem to find it.


VCCIO is the QPI/VTT voltage


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think under warning in the main menu. That's where I usually find all my WHEA notations.


Now in hardware events in zero.
But ACE events log its ove 700, but everything is related to ATI drivers, so i assume that had nothing to do with CPU.
Edit: I found something, might want to investigate this.
EDIT: 10 erros in about about 15 days, so i have some stability, maybe one +5mV voltage bump would help.


----------



## TheEnforcer

Username: TheEnforcer
Chip Model: Intel Core i5 3570K
Batch #: 3220B217
Max OC: 4000Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468412
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468412

Add me


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I think under warning in the main menu. That's where I usually find all my WHEA notations.
> 
> 
> 
> Now in hardware events in zero.
> But ACE events log its ove 700, but everything is related to ATI drivers, so i assume that had nothing to do with CPU.
> Edit: I found something, might want to investigate this.
> EDIT: 10 erros in about about 15 days, so i have some stability, maybe one +5mV voltage bump would help.
Click to expand...

I really have a problem with ATI drivers. So unreliable I hate them. Yea probably a minor bump will fix things.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really have a problem with ATI drivers. So unreliable I hate them. Yea probably a minor bump will fix things.


Can WHEA erros be caused by unstable RAM?


----------



## braincracking

I've decided to join the ivy owners club, am running this setup now for more than 1 month without problems(Also did a 4.8Ghz oc but decided that the temps where not worth it ^^)

Anyway, here goes the required info:

Username: braincracking(Or caps in my cpu-Z validation...)
Chip Model: i7 3770k
Batch #: 3218C021
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468671

I am running stable at temps below 70Deg, might push it a bit further later 

Cheers,

Brain


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> For what i need to look in event viewer?
> Hardware events?


Go to control panel > administrative tools > event viewer. Then click on windows logs and click system. In those logs scroll down and see if you see anything that says "Warning WHEA-Logger"


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Go to control panel > administrative tools > event viewer. Then click on windows logs and click system. In those logs scroll down and see if you see anything that says "Warning WHEA-Logger"


I found whea errors in event viewer, warning, whea logger.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really have a problem with ATI drivers. So unreliable I hate them. Yea probably a minor bump will fix things.
> 
> 
> 
> Can WHEA erros be caused by unstable RAM?
Click to expand...

I'd imagine so, but don't quote me on this, I am still new to the WHEA term. I'm reading up on it and getting some basis on what it's supposedly for and when it occurs.


----------



## DaClownie

WHEA errors are all well and good. If you've been using your system for days, with zero stability issues, gaming, browsing, folding, whatever you do, who cares what WHEA says.

Let's put it this way... My computer has been up for 22 days straight folding. It has about 100 WHEA errors in the viewer. It's been folding, gaming, web browsing, video watching, and just about everything in between for the entire 22 days. Who cares really?


----------



## sena

Thx guys for help all and very useful info. +1

Looks like i nailed what is causing WHEA, looks like HD video is problem, i now looked in log and 28 July there are about 6-7 errors all in time while i was watching Enemy At Gates Blu-Ray, 2-3 more errors while i was playing full HD youtube video.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> Username: Codaisayoda
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch#: 3224D075
> No overclock yet. Just got this thing yesterday and am trying to get my build all situated. just switched from an amd rig
> Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467056
> Love this thing so far. Can't wait to OC it


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> I should request to be added too...
> *Username:* Buzzin92
> *Chip Model:* 3770k
> *Batch#:* 3224B035
> *Max OC:* 4.6GHz 1.4v (Crappy board, with terrible VDroop)
> *CPU-Z Validation:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2467071 (Also, voltage readings are inaccurate. Voltage is actually at 1.3v in BIOS)


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheEnforcer*
> 
> Username: TheEnforcer
> Chip Model: Intel Core i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3220B217
> Max OC: 4000Mhz http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468412
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468412
> Add me


Added!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> I've decided to join the ivy owners club, am running this setup now for more than 1 month without problems(Also did a 4.8Ghz oc but decided that the temps where not worth it ^^)
> Anyway, here goes the required info:
> Username: braincracking(Or caps in my cpu-Z validation...)
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch #: 3218C021
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2468671
> I am running stable at temps below 70Deg, might push it a bit further later
> Cheers,
> Brain


Added!







BTW that batch you got is the batch that most of the golden 3770k chips are coming out of. Its no guarantee, but your chances are definitely good. Good luck my friend, i hope its a good one for you


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey guys I haven't been here in awhile cause I thought I had finished my OC. Now I have gotten some whea errors after quite some time not sure how long more than a month though. I was stable @ 1.215 llc level 3 for a long time. I am up to 1.225 now running prime for atleast 12 hours to make sure no whea. I

am at 4400 mhz is it possible my chip has degraded slightly. Is it normal for a whea error to not show up for a long time maybe I was not stable at all lol. If it has ALREADY degraded I am a bit worried because I did not think anything under 1.250 would even cause it to degrade? I need this to last but I also really don't want to go back to stock that would be lame!

I really don't want to keep pushing voltage as I am already hitting 80c in intel burn test (linpack) on my 212 evo and I once again tried to re-paste reseat my cooler and temps have stayed the same which might actually be good if my AS5 cures and drops a few C which I have seen it do before.Temps have not really gone up noticeably from 1.215 to 1.225 so thats good I guess..

Can someone shed any insight?


----------



## braincracking

Quote:


> Added! BTW that batch you got is the batch that most of the golden 3770k chips are coming out of. Its no guarantee, but your chances are definitely good. Good luck my friend, i hope its a good one for you


Thanks for adding me, I certainly can't complain so far, to run this thing at 4.5Ghz, I am using a -0.010V offset, and a +0.004V on turbo boost. Must say it works remarkably well ^^. In cpu-z my core voltage is now(I have added the negative offset this morning, to see how low I could go...) 1.144V

To get to 4.7-4.8Ghz btw, I need a lot of voltage, cpu-z will then give me a core voltage of 1.232V(at 4.7Ghz stable) and ~1.256V(at 4.8Ghz unstable). My biggest concern than become the temps as within 1 hour of full load they will reach ~80Deg. Which is past my comfort zone 

Still, love this little chip, its been great to me so far hehe.


----------



## Swag

I'm going have you guys decide for my new heatsink. I'm getting this because the Evo can't withstand my OC so until I go real water, this is what I can get.

Either the Zalman closed water loop or the H40. Which one? Only problem with the Zalman is that when I tried re-seatin it, the backplate got stripped and I had to use a plier to hold it and unscrew the front. So which one should I get?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm going have you guys decide for my new heatsink. I'm getting this because the Evo can't withstand my OC so until I go real water, this is what I can get.
> 
> Either the Zalman closed water loop or the H40. Which one? Only problem with the Zalman is that when I tried re-seatin it, the backplate got stripped and I had to use a plier to hold it and unscrew the front. So which one should I get?


Neither. They'll AT BEST match the performance of your 212.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Thanks for adding me, I certainly can't complain so far, to run this thing at 4.5Ghz, I am using a -0.010V offset, and a +0.004V on turbo boost. Must say it works remarkably well ^^. In cpu-z my core voltage is now(I have added the negative offset this morning, to see how low I could go...) 1.144V
> To get to 4.7-4.8Ghz btw, I need a lot of voltage, cpu-z will then give me a core voltage of 1.232V(at 4.7Ghz stable) and ~1.256V(at 4.8Ghz unstable). My biggest concern than become the temps as within 1 hour of full load they will reach ~80Deg. Which is past my comfort zone
> Still, love this little chip, its been great to me so far hehe.


80C is extremely fine for these CPU, nothing to worry about.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hey guys I haven't been here in awhile cause I thought I had finished my OC. Now I have gotten some whea errors after quite some time not sure how long more than a month though. I was stable @ 1.215 llc level 3 for a long time. I am up to 1.225 now running prime for atleast 12 hours to make sure no whea. I
> am at 4400 mhz is it possible my chip has degraded slightly. Is it normal for a whea error to not show up for a long time maybe I was not stable at all lol. If it has ALREADY degraded I am a bit worried because I did not think anything under 1.250 would even cause it to degrade? I need this to last but I also really don't want to go back to stock that would be lame!
> I really don't want to keep pushing voltage as I am already hitting 80c in intel burn test (linpack) on my 212 evo and I once again tried to re-paste reseat my cooler and temps have stayed the same which might actually be good if my AS5 cures and drops a few C which I have seen it do before.Temps have not really gone up noticeably from 1.215 to 1.225 so thats good I guess..
> Can someone shed any insight?


Imho, these is no chance you CPU degraded, espacially with those clocks and volts.
For what i learned in last 24 hours, WHEA errors can be random/or app generated, also the arent always indicator of instability, like sin said earlier, they are always errors.
Sorry for double.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hey guys I haven't been here in awhile cause I thought I had finished my OC. Now I have gotten some whea errors after quite some time not sure how long more than a month though. I was stable @ 1.215 llc level 3 for a long time. I am up to 1.225 now running prime for atleast 12 hours to make sure no whea. I
> am at 4400 mhz is it possible my chip has degraded slightly. Is it normal for a whea error to not show up for a long time maybe I was not stable at all lol. If it has ALREADY degraded I am a bit worried because I did not think anything under 1.250 would even cause it to degrade? I need this to last but I also really don't want to go back to stock that would be lame!
> I really don't want to keep pushing voltage as I am already hitting 80c in intel burn test (linpack) on my 212 evo and I once again tried to re-paste reseat my cooler and temps have stayed the same which might actually be good if my AS5 cures and drops a few C which I have seen it do before.Temps have not really gone up noticeably from 1.215 to 1.225 so thats good I guess..
> Can someone shed any insight?
> 
> 
> 
> Imho, *these is no chance you CPU degraded, espacially with those clocks and volts.*
> For what i learned in last 24 hours, WHEA errors can be random/or app generated, also the arent always indicator of instability, like sin said earlier, they are always errors.
> Sorry for double.
Click to expand...

There is always a chance your chip has degraded. if you're running your processor faster than it's intended, it can degrade. It's unlikely, but if there was no chance of degradation then Intel would make that the stock speed and voltage.

Also, we don't know the volatility of these new tri-gate transistors. For us to make claims that degradation is impossible, or max safe voltage for 24/7 is this is beyond bold. We've got to give these things some time, see how they perform in the long term.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> There is always a chance your chip has degraded. if you're running your processor faster than it's intended, it can degrade. It's unlikely, but if there was no chance of degradation then Intel would make that the stock speed and voltage.
> Also, we don't know the volatility of these new tri-gate transistors. For us to make claims that degradation is impossible, or max safe voltage for 24/7 is this is beyond bold. We've got to give these things some time, see how they perform in the long term.


I know the best that CPU can degrade, my old i7 970 degraded little, lost about 100-200 MHz.

But considering lot of users comments about degradation, and his CPU volts and clocks speed, i am pretty sure that his isnt degraded, but everyone must bear in mind that degradation also depends on silicon quality, its basically lottery like lottery for volts required for xx clock.

After all CPU and all devices starts do degrade first time electric current flows though it.


----------



## Ali Man

Hawell would be the real Ivy Bridge guys!
From what I've found it, it would have a higher envelope of its TDP and the chips die size itself would be a bit bigger than Ivy.


----------



## Swag

I'll probably upgrade to Haswell if the die is soldered. I hate how temps really limit me here. I usually upgrade anyways, but we'll see.


----------



## Ali Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll probably upgrade to Haswell if the die is soldered. I hate how temps really limit me here. I usually upgrade anyways, but we'll see.


I myself was only planning to upgrade to broadwell after Ivy, but again, I didn't know that Intel would screw up just by saving some extra bucks on the side and use thermal paste between the IHS and the die. Also looking forward to what Haswell has got going.


----------



## Swag

We'll see what it has going on soon enough and my Ivy is performing well.

Also, I saw a 15C drop going from the Evo to the Zalman, only reason why I'm asking is because I have to exchange mine for a new one and may have picked up the H40 instead if it was the same or better. Mine had a stripped back plate by me.







I was using the Scythe 3000 RPM fan for both and they work phenomenally. I bought this to fix my temps a bit and so I can have a heatsink in my old PC, the 930.


----------



## Matthew89

I got an i5 3570k today and love the performance gain. (upgraded from an AMD Phenom II 965)

Just trying some overclocking as it's my first time using an Intel cpu. Here is what I've got so far..


----------



## .theMetal

Username: .theMetal
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: 3210B777
Max OC: 4.4ghz (right now at least - 4.7 for a few 3dmark11 runs







)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470035


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braincracking*
> 
> Thanks for adding me, I certainly can't complain so far, to run this thing at 4.5Ghz, I am using a -0.010V offset, and a +0.004V on turbo boost. Must say it works remarkably well ^^. In cpu-z my core voltage is now(I have added the negative offset this morning, to see how low I could go...) 1.144V
> To get to 4.7-4.8Ghz btw, I need a lot of voltage, cpu-z will then give me a core voltage of 1.232V(at 4.7Ghz stable) and ~1.256V(at 4.8Ghz unstable). My biggest concern than become the temps as within 1 hour of full load they will reach ~80Deg. Which is past my comfort zone
> Still, love this little chip, its been great to me so far hehe.


his talking about guys that bench with ln2 that batch seems to be hot 6.6+









but they also do goo under air/h20, cuz those are still lower volts for a higher oc i need like 1.32 for 4.7 and this is one of my better chips i have


----------



## exploiteddna

finally found me a golden/cherry 3770k








now lets just hope it does 6700mhz+ under LN2 like it's supposed to









5002mhz SPi 32M @ 1.360v


4.9ghz SPi 32M @ 1.30v


*BATCH: 3218C094*


----------



## DOM.

batch ?


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Username: .theMetal
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: 3210B777
> Max OC: 4.4ghz (right now at least - 4.7 for a few 3dmark11 runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2470035


Added!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

ok so im on 20 hours of prime blend with no whea errors @ 1.225 or 1.230 not sure right now gotta check bios. I am still not sure why I went a month and a half or two months without whea errors @ 1.215 and then started getting them. Really hope this chip did not degrade but i find it unlikely it did already from this voltage. It took my i3 550 2 years to degrade at all with a 1ghz OC.


----------



## Khaled G

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/2500_100#post_17847652


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> ok so im on 20 hours of prime blend with no whea errors @ 1.225 or 1.230 not sure right now gotta check bios. I am still not sure why I went a month and a half or two months without whea errors @ 1.215 and then started getting them. Really hope this chip did not degrade but i find it unlikely it did already from this voltage. It took my i3 550 2 years to degrade at all with a 1ghz OC.


Don't fret too much about WHEA errors. People say you have to worry about them a lot, but it's basically just a warning saying that there might be a problem and a lot of WHEA errors aren't caused by your OC but by programs you may run.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

its just weird that it would be my programs and not my overclock since I am running the same programs I was a month ago when I was getting no errors. I have gotten like 6 so far this week.

I just finished 24 hours of prime with no whea errors though so hoping im good finally and they wont show up again.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> its just weird that it would be my programs and not my overclock since I am running the same programs I was a month ago when I was getting no errors. I have gotten like 6 so far this week.
> 
> I just finished 24 hours of prime with no whea errors though so hoping im good finally and they wont show up again.


I guess, but I haven't had any problems at all. I ran Prime95 for around 12 hours with getting no errors when I first built this PC, then when I started playing games, I received WHEA errors. I completely disregard WHEA errors now and after reading more about them, I completely disregard them even more. My dad has a Masters and I kept asking him do I need to worry about these errors I'm getting and he said as long as there are no crashing programs, crashing, hanging, or BSODing, then you're good.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


out of curiosity, what are your ambient temps?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

says its 75F in the house now probably was 77-78 earlier today. the 212 evo kinda sucks for ivy bridge. I am also using 24 hour old AS5 so hopefully the temps will go down soon. I have tried re-seating this heatsink plenty of times. I have tried the X method and the rice method for paste and it all ends up near 80C in intel burn test/prime 95.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> says its 75F in the house now probably was 77-78 earlier today. the 212 evo kinda sucks for ivy bridge. I am also using 24 hour old AS5 so hopefully the temps will go down soon. I have tried re-seating this heatsink plenty of times. I have tried the X method and the rice method for paste and it all ends up near 80C in intel burn test/prime 95.


Uncooked rice grain in the middle is the best, if that doesn't work after 3x, then it's just those temps. Don't worry, you can join the club. My temps are just awful. I actually went for a Zalman closed loop and it dropped my temps quite a bit despite what people said.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Uncooked rice grain in the middle is the best, if that doesn't work after 3x, then it's just those temps. Don't worry, you can join the club. My temps are just awful. I actually went for a Zalman closed loop and it dropped my temps quite a bit despite what people said.


Yea id like the temps to be better but I think 80c is fine since I don't ever even hit near that unless im priming / intel burn testing. When im gaming I almost never hit 50 and HD video encode is like 65 maybe? Yea I used the grain of rice method this time I think ill stick with that from now on since its so easy and the X method does not provide better temps at all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Uncooked rice grain in the middle is the best, if that doesn't work after 3x, then it's just those temps. Don't worry, you can join the club. My temps are just awful. I actually went for a Zalman closed loop and it dropped my temps quite a bit despite what people said.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea id like the temps to be better but I think 80c is fine since I don't ever even hit near that unless im priming / intel burn testing. When im gaming I almost never hit 50 and HD video encode is like 65 maybe? Yea I used the grain of rice method this time I think ill stick with that from now on since its so easy and the X method does not provide better temps at all.
Click to expand...

Exactly, whenever I game, other than BF3, I barely scratch 55C.


----------



## AbdullahG

I use the line method to get coverage over the die.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I use the line method to get coverage over the die.


You should use the uncooked rice grain method because it get's a clean perfect circle on the IHS, the line method would be better if you were to put something between the die and IHS.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I always take a small rice size and then a credit card and thinly spread over entire chip so there is a ultra thing layer covering it. That is probably why I always got real lucky with my temps when putting on a new HSF.


----------



## Swag

I don't know, I don't like spreading it because of the air bubbles it creates. Also Dimaggio, did you update BIOS?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

It never creates air bubbles if you do it right. Im talking spreading takes me about 10min. I have used that technique since I first became a PC tech and its always had great results.

No haven't updated the BIOS is it doesn't help with OC I don't see a point to doing it yet. I read its just a win 8 compatibility thing.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It never creates air bubbles if you do it right. Im talking spreading takes me about 10min. I have used that technique since I first became a PC tech and its always had great results.
> 
> No haven't updated the BIOS is it doesn't help with OC I don't see a point to doing it yet. I read its just a win 8 compatibility thing.


I'm still getting more testimonials from other people who are trying it out, but I lowered my voltages by 4 notches, so instead of being 1.265 it became 1.24. Pretty good I think.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I tried to spread it out my self one time, what a disaster it must have had a million air bubbles cause it was like 90C lol


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I tried to spread it out my self one time, what a disaster it must have had a million air bubbles cause it was like 90C lol


Same here. I was idling in the 40s and 50s with no overclock when I tried spreading lol. For the past AMD CPUs I had, spreading actually worked fine. I had to look into new methods getting an i5.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yea id like the temps to be better but I think 80c is fine since I don't ever even hit near that unless im priming / intel burn testing. When im gaming I almost never hit 50 and HD video encode is like 65 maybe? Yea I used the grain of rice method this time I think ill stick with that from now on since its so easy and the X method does not provide better temps at all.


Rice???


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> says its 75F in the house now probably was 77-78 earlier today. the 212 evo kinda sucks for ivy bridge. I am also using 24 hour old AS5 so hopefully the temps will go down soon. I have tried re-seating this heatsink plenty of times. I have tried the X method and the rice method for paste and it all ends up near 80C in intel burn test/prime 95.


ok yea that sounds about right. its right around the same temp in my place, around 25c (or a hair under 80f) and with the same clocks, I am maxing out around 65-70. I have a $100 dollar heat sink compared to your $30 heatsink, so don't think your temps are too bad. also expect your temps to drop 2-5 degrees over a period of time. at least they always did when I used as5









also as a side note, I have always put a grain of rice sized (uncooked) piece of paste under my heatsinks - and the temps have always been very good.


----------



## Swag

What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):


A quick google search points to some sort of benchmarking. IDK.


----------



## Swag

I googled it too and I got some chinese websites too.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):


OK... if you're running a version of Prime95 older than 27.7 you're getting P4 FFTs. AKA, they are lengths and styles of the Prime computation that are designed to tax the older Pentium4 architectures (which was relevant with everything up until Ivy). Ivy Bridge has AVX now... and Prime95 27.7 alternates between P4 FFTs and AVX FFTs when stressing, fully utilizing your new Ivy Bridge CPU. The only thing I've found about the new Prime95 AVX FFTs is that they are FAR more vcore hungry. This in turn equates to higher temperatures. As it stands right now, there are no real applications utilizing AVX, so it seems like a silly thing to stress to. In 3 years when AVX applications are all over the place it'll be a concern, but by then most of us will be on Haswell, or whatever they plan on debuting after that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):
> 
> 
> 
> OK... if you're running a version of Prime95 older than 27.7 you're getting P4 FFTs. AKA, they are lengths and styles of the Prime computation that are designed to tax the older Pentium4 architectures (which was relevant with everything up until Ivy). Ivy Bridge has AVX now... and Prime95 27.7 alternates between P4 FFTs and AVX FFTs when stressing, fully utilizing your new Ivy Bridge CPU. The only thing I've found about the new Prime95 AVX FFTs is that they are FAR more vcore hungry. This in turn equates to higher temperatures. As it stands right now, there are no real applications utilizing AVX, so it seems like a silly thing to stress to. In 3 years when AVX applications are all over the place it'll be a concern, but by then most of us will be on Haswell, or whatever they plan on debuting after that.
Click to expand...

So why run AVX then? I see no point if that's the case.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):
> 
> 
> 
> OK... if you're running a version of Prime95 older than 27.7 you're getting P4 FFTs. AKA, they are lengths and styles of the Prime computation that are designed to tax the older Pentium4 architectures (which was relevant with everything up until Ivy). Ivy Bridge has AVX now... and Prime95 27.7 alternates between P4 FFTs and AVX FFTs when stressing, fully utilizing your new Ivy Bridge CPU. The only thing I've found about the new Prime95 AVX FFTs is that they are FAR more vcore hungry. This in turn equates to higher temperatures. As it stands right now, there are no real applications utilizing AVX, so it seems like a silly thing to stress to. In 3 years when AVX applications are all over the place it'll be a concern, but by then most of us will be on Haswell, or whatever they plan on debuting after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why run AVX then? I see no point if that's the case.
Click to expand...

People do it because they're deathly concerned with stability. If the computer runs good for what you use it for, then it runs good.

I mean, to be argumentative, you and some others were concerned with WHEA errors. If you're computer is running stable, who cares if WHEA errors pop up in the Event Viewer?


----------



## alex-tpc

My entry: *Batch L215B620*

Max benchable OC so far on H20: 5.4Ghz 2C2T around 1.4v in bios









Linx-"stable" 5Ghz @1.288v OC on H20. 5Ghz Prime stable needs a bit more @ around 1.312v (see sig rig)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What are P4 FFTs? People are saying them, but no one is answering me when I ask what they are. ):
> 
> 
> 
> OK... if you're running a version of Prime95 older than 27.7 you're getting P4 FFTs. AKA, they are lengths and styles of the Prime computation that are designed to tax the older Pentium4 architectures (which was relevant with everything up until Ivy). Ivy Bridge has AVX now... and Prime95 27.7 alternates between P4 FFTs and AVX FFTs when stressing, fully utilizing your new Ivy Bridge CPU. The only thing I've found about the new Prime95 AVX FFTs is that they are FAR more vcore hungry. This in turn equates to higher temperatures. As it stands right now, there are no real applications utilizing AVX, so it seems like a silly thing to stress to. In 3 years when AVX applications are all over the place it'll be a concern, but by then most of us will be on Haswell, or whatever they plan on debuting after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why run AVX then? I see no point if that's the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People do it because they're deathly concerned with stability. If the computer runs good for what you use it for, then it runs good.
> 
> I mean, to be argumentative, you and some others were concerned with WHEA errors. If you're computer is running stable, who cares if WHEA errors pop up in the Event Viewer?
Click to expand...

I completely agree. I completely disregard WHEA errors now.


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> ...
> Ivy Bridge has AVX now... and Prime95 27.7 alternates between P4 FFTs and AVX FFTs when stressing, fully utilizing your new Ivy Bridge CPU. The only thing I've found about the new Prime95 AVX FFTs is that they are FAR more vcore hungry. This in turn equates to higher temperatures. As it stands right now, there are no real applications utilizing AVX, so it seems like a silly thing to stress to. In 3 years when AVX applications are all over the place it'll be a concern, but by then most of us will be on Haswell, or whatever they plan on debuting after that.


Sandy B. and later generations have the AVX instruction set. And there are real apps that use AVX, mostly in the High Performance Computing world where FFTs and Linear Algebra routines that can benefit from vectorization are used as building blocks. LINPACK is the benchmark, but the underlying BLAS routines are used in the HPC world. Same with FFTs that are the core of Prime 95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> So why run AVX then? I see no point if that's the case.


For real-world apps: HPC as mentioned.

For those Overclocking and needing to test stability of the OC: because they do stress the CPU and require the right amount of current (with heat generated correspondingly). So there's strong (but not perfect) correlation on passing benchmarks that use them and OC stability. Even if you're not using AVX in your day-to-day computing, the fact that an OC setting has passed stress testing with AVX routines means it is likely (but not guaranteed) that it will be stable day-to-day. It's still not fool-proof of course which is why most will use a mix of stability tests. I use 20 minutes Prime 95 AVX 8K FFT + hyper-pi / super pi to test IMC + 3DMV / 3DM11 to test CPU+GPU dynamics. If it passes those, they're typically stable day-to-day for me (but not necessarily Prime 95 stable on all the FFT tests which needs 18-24 hours). YMMV.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

I heard whea error is because the processor thinks it did some math wrong and it goes and re-checks its self. So lets just say you need 1.25 vcore but you only give it 1.20. So it does some math wrong all the time, well it has to re-check that math causing lower performance. So I am pretty sure whea errors do matter...


----------



## Tslm

^ Yep thats why I care. Why overclock the extra 100MHz when the CPU is re-doing things it did incorrectly anyway?


----------



## MikelMolto

Usually I only read here, but with the doubts about the WHEA Errors I need to register.
My 3770K will run Prime and LinX 4,5Ghz without any Error and 1,172V Vcore, but with WHEA Error.
To eliminate this WHEA Errors the correct VCore is 1,200V for 4,5Ghz.

If You are folding and You have WHEA Errors, then You would fold faster without this errors (so what is the point to ignore them).
For example: Running LinX with WHEA Errors generate less GFlops and running CineBench with WHEA Errors and You will see a less good result.

WHEA Errors can only be solved with increasing the VCore.
To check, if Your VCore is correct, just run Prime v27.7 Beta the Custom Test Min. FFT 36K Max FFT 36K and Run FFT´s in Place.
Running this Test for about 30 Min. and not having one WHEA Error is a good indicator for enough VCore.


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I always take a small rice size and then a credit card and thinly spread over entire chip so there is a ultra thing layer covering it. That is probably why I always got real lucky with my temps when putting on a new HSF.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It never creates air bubbles if you do it right. Im talking spreading takes me about 10min. I have used that technique since I first became a PC tech and its always had great results.


I think there's some confusion here. The technique Dimaggio1103 is describing is not the typical spread it around thing that I have seen some do and is not recommended. Rather, it sounds like Dimaggio1103 is doing what's described in the Arctic Silver recommendations here:

http://www.arcticsilver.com/intel_application_method.html#

"Tinting the Heatsink and Metal cap"

My temps aren't what I was expecting with my waterblock. Maybe I'll try that method and see if I get any improvement, too.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> My entry: *Batch L215B620*
> Max benchable OC so far on H20: 5.4Ghz 2C2T around 1.4v in bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linx-"stable" 5Ghz @1.288v OC on H20. 5Ghz Prime stable needs a bit more @ around 1.312v (see sig rig)


please see the original post in the thread (the OP) for submission instructions


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> I heard whea error is because the processor thinks it did some math wrong and it goes and re-checks its self. So lets just say you need 1.25 vcore but you only give it 1.20. So it does some math wrong all the time, well it has to re-check that math causing lower performance. So I am pretty sure whea errors do matter...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> ^ Yep thats why I care. Why overclock the extra 100MHz when the CPU is re-doing things it did incorrectly anyway?


Why I have a hard time not disregarding WHEA errors is because I never get those errors during Prime, but the second I fire up some apps, I get like maybe 1 error a week or sometimes never, but sporadically it will show.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, what do you guys use? RealTemp or CoreTemp?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you guys use? RealTemp or CoreTemp?


between the two, I use real. but I actually prefer hwmonitor. I like to know the temps of every piece of hardware on my rig I suppose.


----------



## exploiteddna

real temp, aida64


----------



## DaClownie

Aida64 all the way. Love the widget/gadget it puts on the desktop. Run that in my second monitor 24/7.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you guys use? RealTemp or CoreTemp?


I use RealTemp.


----------



## Swag

RealTemp it is then, I can't justify paying for Aida64.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why I have a hard time not disregarding WHEA errors is because I never get those errors during Prime, but the second I fire up some apps, I get like maybe 1 error a week or sometimes never, but sporadically it will show.


I wonder if you are load stable but not low load stable. Some one on here helped me fix that problem I believe the answer was raising llc from level 2 to level 3.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Why I have a hard time not disregarding WHEA errors is because I never get those errors during Prime, but the second I fire up some apps, I get like maybe 1 error a week or sometimes never, but sporadically it will show.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you are load stable but not low load stable. Some one on here helped me fix that problem I believe the answer was raising llc from level 2 to level 3.
Click to expand...

I hope not, but I usually leave my PC on for days and over night without any load obviously and still haven't crashed or gotten any WHEA errors. What I have a hard time with is when let's say using Firefox or Chrome, then I get WHEA errors. It's usually when I launch an app or flash crashes. Other than that, I never get a WHEA error even during load prime.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hope not, but I usually leave my PC on for days and over night without any load obviously and still haven't crashed or gotten any WHEA errors. What I have a hard time with is when let's say using Firefox or Chrome, then I get WHEA errors. It's usually when I launch an app or flash crashes. Other than that, I never get a WHEA error even during load prime.


Thats exactly what I am telling you, not idle but LOW LOAD like chrome, firefox, word. I had that problem whats your LLC at ?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hope not, but I usually leave my PC on for days and over night without any load obviously and still haven't crashed or gotten any WHEA errors. What I have a hard time with is when let's say using Firefox or Chrome, then I get WHEA errors. It's usually when I launch an app or flash crashes. Other than that, I never get a WHEA error even during load prime.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats exactly what I am telling you, not idle but LOW LOAD like chrome, firefox, word. I had that problem whats your LLC at ?
Click to expand...

Ultra high. I used to use auto or low LLC, but whenever I used Prime it would only give like 1.23vcore rather than the amount I wanted to set it as.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone know what's the lowest I should set PLL as?


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

Any CM 212+ owners, what is the preferred method and amount of TIM for these IB CPU's with the 212+?

Using MX-4

Prep cooler surface with a bit of paste w/ card and then a rice sized in center of CPU netted me the best with SB.

Getting a 3770k Tues.

Thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyChuttz*
> 
> Any CM 212+ owners, what is the preferred method and amount of TIM for these IB CPU's with the 212+?
> 
> Using MX-4
> 
> Prep cooler surface with a bit of paste w/ card and then a rice sized in center of CPU netted me the best with SB.
> 
> Getting a 3770k Tues.
> 
> Thanks.


With the 212+, spread a bit on it prior to the rice-grain method to get a bit of thermal paste between the copper heat pipes. After getting the heat sink prepped with the thermal paste, put an uncooked rice grain-sized thermal paste on the center of your CPU and just lay it like you would with any other heat sink. I normally stay away from those type of heat sinks because it's a bit hard to tell whether you got a good seat or not, but you can't do anything about it.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Aida64 all the way. Love the widget/gadget it puts on the desktop. Run that in my second monitor 24/7.


yeah i used to use the gadget but i just started using the OSD.. uses less resources (i think) and achieves same thing. either way, its a great program.. i show all my core temps, core and mem speeds, mem timings, all of my voltages (core, dimm, vccio, vccsa, pll, pch, etc.), gpu core clock, gpu mem clock, gpu temps, gpu voltage. All in a little pane on the side of the screen at all times... it's perfect. I dont use this on my benching drive/OS but its perfect for my everyday/gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> RealTemp it is then, I can't justify paying for Aida64.


AIDA64 is well worth the money you pay for it. the monitoring stuff i just mentioned, all of the benchmark tests, stability/stress tests, system information that youd be hard pressed to find on your own, etc. etc. and the list goes on. Very versatile application that i dont ever regret paying for


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know what's the lowest I should set PLL as?


1.6 iirc


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone know what's the lowest I should set PLL as?
> 
> 
> 
> 1.6 iirc
Click to expand...

Would setting it below that damage anything on my build?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

you wont damage from too low PLL just be unstable..


----------



## Swag

I've been running prime since I lowered it earlier and I haven't crashed or gotten any WHEA errors so far. It's 1.5000 right now.


----------



## exploiteddna

yeah i mean no harm no foul.. just most people do keep it at or above 1.6
that being said, if youre fine at 1.5 then i dont see anything wrong with it. are you gaining anything by using 1.5 instead of 1.6?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Updated new bios Ivy still needs 1.255v to be stable at 4.5


----------



## sliflex

*Username*: sliflex
*Chip Model*: i7 3770k
*Batch #*: L2125587
*Max OC*: 4.7 prime95 stable
*CPUZ Validation Link*: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472262


----------



## alex-tpc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> please see the original post in the thread (the OP) for submission instructions


sorry, here you go. increased max oc in the meantime. I guess the stable OC doesn't need validation?

*Username:* alex-tpc
*Chip Model:* i7 3770k
*Batch #:* L215B620
*Max OC:* 5439.08 MHz (100.72 * 54) on H20 cooling
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472225


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> yeah i mean no harm no foul.. just most people do keep it at or above 1.6
> that being said, if youre fine at 1.5 then i dont see anything wrong with it. are you gaining anything by using 1.5 instead of 1.6?


Lowered my temps quite a bit, new max folding temp is 72C vs the old 82C max.


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sliflex*
> 
> *Username*
> : sliflex
> 
> *Chip Model*
> : i7 3770k
> 
> *Batch #*
> : L2125587
> 
> *Max OC*
> : 4.7 prime95 stable
> 
> *CPUZ Validation Link*
> :
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472262


added, thanks










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alex-tpc*
> 
> sorry, here you go. increased max oc in the meantime. I guess the stable OC doesn't need validation?
> *Username:* alex-tpc
> *Chip Model:* i7 3770k
> *Batch #:* L215B620
> *Max OC:* 5439.08 MHz (100.72 * 54) on H20 cooling
> *CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2472225


thanks, added








what do you mean? all submissions for this thread need a validation. it doesnt matter stable/not stable.. however, most people like to submit at least semi-stable results otherwise its pointless.. some like Prime95 stable.. however, i only look for 32M stable since most of my chips are for benching. I dont ever run P95 on my chips. so again, its up to you how stable you wanna get it but it needs validation either way


----------



## Khaled G

Slight OC, Same temps


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Slight OC, Same temps


Push it more!!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Slight OC, Same temps


Nice. I need around 1.8V to 1.192V to get 4.0GHz stable.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I got off the phone with Intel and it didn't hit me until now, but the representative said, "Good you are running 1.5v ram, Ivy Bridge isn't spec'd to run 1.65." I was always under the impression that it was spec'd to run at 1.65 as well, is this not true or what? I'm scared because I ran my RAM @ 1.65 for about a week once.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Intel and it didn't hit me until now, but the representative said, "Good you are running 1.5v ram, Ivy Bridge isn't spec'd to run 1.65." I was always under the impression that it was spec'd to run at 1.65 as well, is this not true or what? I'm scared because I ran my RAM @ 1.65 for about a week once.


My RAM runs at 1.65V. It's been running like that for awhile and I have had no issue in stability or performance at all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Intel and it didn't hit me until now, but the representative said, "Good you are running 1.5v ram, Ivy Bridge isn't spec'd to run 1.65." I was always under the impression that it was spec'd to run at 1.65 as well, is this not true or what? I'm scared because I ran my RAM @ 1.65 for about a week once.
> 
> 
> 
> My RAM runs at 1.65V. It's been running like that for awhile and I have had no issue in stability or performance at all.
Click to expand...

Not in terms of stability or performance but damaging the CPU because I know Sandy Bridge gets damaged with any RAM over 1.5vcore so that's what I was thinking.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not in terms of stability or performance but damaging the CPU because I know *Sandy Bridge gets damaged with any RAM over 1.5vcore* so that's what I was thinking.


wrong


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, I got off the phone with Intel and it didn't hit me until now, but the representative said, "Good you are running 1.5v ram, Ivy Bridge isn't spec'd to run 1.65." I was always under the impression that it was spec'd to run at 1.65 as well, is this not true or what? I'm scared because I ran my RAM @ 1.65 for about a week once.


Dont worry, i ran my RAM at 1.65V for over 20 days, without problem.


----------



## Buzzin92

Sandy/Ivy will accept, and run perfectly fine at 1.65v for the RAM.


----------



## Aparition

1.65v ram is technically an overclock, and Intel does not officially support overclocking... so there ya go.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 1.65v ram is technically an overclock, and Intel does not officially support overclocking... so there ya go.


Lol..load of tosh..

How is changing the voltage overclocking the ram..

Overvolt not overclock

Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Lol..load of tosh..
> How is changing the voltage overclocking the ram..
> Overvolt not overclock
> Sent from my GT-I5500 using Tapatalk 2


Overvolt







I was being inclusive in my words of the above statement.


----------



## Swag

Doesn't SB's warranty get voided by running RAM over 1.5v?

Does SB-E have the same limitation in terms of warranty and Intel Spec'd IMC?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't SB's warranty get voided by running RAM over 1.5v?
> Does SB-E have the same limitation in terms of warranty and Intel Spec'd IMC?


think about it, how would they even know you over volt/clock the ram?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't SB's warranty get voided by running RAM over 1.5v?
> Does SB-E have the same limitation in terms of warranty and Intel Spec'd IMC?
> 
> 
> 
> think about it, how would they even know you over volt/clock the ram?
Click to expand...

I know how they can't find out because they don't have your BIOS settings and things like that, just saying if you have a good chip and you don't want to damage anything, then you should stay decently in the Intel Specs. For example, I ran my i7 930 @ 4.4 24/7, but followed the 0.5QPI rule. Why even though they couldn't tell if I was overclocking or not? Because I didn't want to damage my chip.

I'm asking this because my brother has a 3820 and to some of you, you know how he damaged his board. I think it's the RAM because he kept running 1.65v on it the second he got it and he got nothing but errors.


----------



## Buzzin92

Okay, so I've just been talking with Intel tech support, Apparently the max supported voltage with the memory controller is infact 1.5v. Though I have had no problems at all with 1.65v memory running with the controller.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Okay, so I've just been talking with Intel tech support, Apparently the max supported voltage with the memory controller is infact 1.5v. Though I have had no problems at all with 1.65v memory running with the controller.


This is for Sandy-Bridge right? Not Ivy?


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is for Sandy-Bridge right? Not Ivy?


I asked about both, he said it's the same.


----------



## Prezesiak

Yup, according to below datasheet it's 1.5V:

http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html

On page 84, in table 7-5 there's also information about VDDQ Tolerance +-5% but I'm still not sure if setting 1.5V + 5% (1.575V) is considered safe. I OCed my RAM and was running it at 1.55V but currently I changed it back to stock settings. I'm not feeling comfortable not knowing if that's safe for the CPU. I guess we'll know in a couple of years if 1.65V was safe or not.

Btw, for Sandy Bridge the datasheet clearly stated that 1.425-1.575V was within spec.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is for Sandy-Bridge right? Not Ivy?
> 
> 
> 
> I asked about both, he said it's the same.
Click to expand...

Damn, I guess that representative was right. I always thought it was 1.65 for Ivy since it had a better and stronger IMC. Hmm, guess not.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Push it more!!


1- I am an OC noob as the only CPU I've OCed before was the QX6700 (I just raised the BCLK to 293) and the new bios has much more options (I only Know Vcore, BCLK, Multiplier and Turbo)
2- Every time I set the BCLK (3770K) to 100 It changes (on it's own) to 101 or 102
3- I just Bumped the multiplier to 40 and disabled turbo core and some other options (Power Saving I think).
4- Vcore is 1.2159 and Temps are 76, 74, 80, 82 as I'm still on the stock thin heatsink cooler, so should I still push it more ?
5- I'm using the IGP so If I play a game the temps will raise to 90. So with this OC, Playing and folding are enemies.
6- I'm Planning (for the next year) to get Corsair H80, OC to 4.4, 2 More memory sticks and GTX 560 Ti SLI (May be 660 Ti).

Thank You.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Push it more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I am an OC noob as the only CPU I've OCed before was the QX6700 (I just raised the BCLK to 293) and the new bios has much more options (I only Know Vcore, BCLK, Multiplier and Turbo)
> 2- Every time I set the BCLK (3770K) to 100 It changes (on it's own) to 101 or 102
> 3- I just Bumped the multiplier to 40 and disabled turbo core and some other options (Power Saving I think).
> 4- Vcore is 1.2159 and Temps are 76, 74, 80, 82 as I'm still on the stock thin heatsink cooler, so should I still push it more ?
> 5- I'm using the IGP so If I play a game the temps will raise to 90. So with this OC, Playing and folding are enemies.
> 6- I'm Planning (for the next year) to get Corsair H80, OC to 4.4, 2 More memory sticks and GTX 560 Ti SLI (May be 660 Ti).
> 
> Thank You.
Click to expand...

Screw the H80 and just get the 212 Evo. Works great and isn't bad looking imo. I didn't know you were on stock, but those temps are pretty good for stock. On 4.3 with no voltage changes, I get raped by the temps with my aftermarket cooling. Seems like my temps didn't change after making the voltage a bit higher, but not sure.


----------



## Khaled G

I think I'll need the H80 as I'll OC the IGP too (until I get a graphics card) It's Quite too, and looks sick IMO







. I've always wanted to WC a pc and custom loops are not an option (Where I live)









I know It's 3x the price of Hyper 212 EVO but I'm ready to give it a try. It's the TOP Item on my Upgrade list. (I need a job ASAP!)

As for Now I'll try to bump the multiplier to 41,42 and 43 with the same voltage (1.2159) and If everything is stable I'll keep the OC, Otherwise, Back to 4.0 (I need a 24/7 Stable for [email protected])

I'll make some research to learn the new OC terms that I don't know yet, I need to know everything about OCing IVB on Z77X-UD3H first, then give it a try.

Thank You


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I think I'll need the H80 as I'll OC the IGP too (until I get a graphics card) It's Quite too, and looks sick IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've always wanted to WC a pc and custom loops are not an option (Where I live)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know It's 3x the price of Hyper 212 EVO but I'm ready to give it a try. It's the TOP Item on my Upgrade list. (I need a job ASAP!)
> As for Now I'll try to bump the multiplier to 41,42 and 43 with the same voltage (1.2159) and If everything is stable I'll keep the OC, Otherwise, Back to 4.0 (I need a 24/7 Stable for [email protected])
> I'll make some research to learn the new OC terms that I don't know yet, I need to know everything about OCing IVB on Z77X-UD3H first, then give it a try.
> Thank You


Instead of buying the h80 leave your cpu at stock and buy a decent GPU. you can get a ok gpu for that price. Better then the iGP.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't SB's warranty get voided by running RAM over 1.5v?
> Does SB-E have the same limitation in terms of warranty and Intel Spec'd IMC?


Quote:


> *Manufacturer Response:
> .
> Dear Customer
> 
> We can certainly clarify the confusion you may have. Intel does NOT support overclocking, so DDR3-1600 is the maximum frequency they suggest. As a result, DRAM Voltage is also limited at 1.50V (standard). This memory kit is clearly not average, or standard, so of course it will not follow Intel's guidelines. As you know, Intel has had this DDR3 limitation for Sandybridge and chipsets prior, so it is nothing new. If you do a quick search for performance DDR3 memory, everything is above 1.50V. Rarely is <1.50V memory considered high performance.
> 
> G.Skill produces the best (extreme) memory modules available on the market. Rest assured that the kits are tested for their specific platforms. With the proper settings, although much greater than Intel specifications, it will not harm your CPU. Similar to CPU frequency overclocking, 4.6GHz+ from 3.8GHz default (turbo) is common, but technically Intel does not support it. If you want to follow Intel and the standards, you will need to purchase DDR3-1600 CL11 or under.
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL SUPPORT*


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Doesn't SB's warranty get voided by running RAM over 1.5v?
> Does SB-E have the same limitation in terms of warranty and Intel Spec'd IMC?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *Manufacturer Response:
> .
> Dear Customer
> 
> We can certainly clarify the confusion you may have. Intel does NOT support overclocking, so DDR3-1600 is the maximum frequency they suggest. As a result, DRAM Voltage is also limited at 1.50V (standard). This memory kit is clearly not average, or standard, so of course it will not follow Intel's guidelines. As you know, Intel has had this DDR3 limitation for Sandybridge and chipsets prior, so it is nothing new. If you do a quick search for performance DDR3 memory, everything is above 1.50V. Rarely is <1.50V memory considered high performance.
> 
> G.Skill produces the best (extreme) memory modules available on the market. Rest assured that the kits are tested for their specific platforms. With the proper settings, although much greater than Intel specifications, it will not harm your CPU. Similar to CPU frequency overclocking, 4.6GHz+ from 3.8GHz default (turbo) is common, but technically Intel does not support it. If you want to follow Intel and the standards, you will need to purchase DDR3-1600 CL11 or under.
> 
> Thank you
> GSKILL SUPPORT*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thanks.

Wow, this is just sad. I thought Ivy Bridge could handle higher RAM, guess not. I think I'm going to stay with my RAM then instead of upgrading and overclocking.


----------



## coolhandluke41

are you kidding me,did you even read what i posted ? lol
since Ivy supports 2400/2600/2666/2800 ...show me one set of RAM 2400 and up that is rated 1.5v LMAO


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> Wow, this is just sad. I thought Ivy Bridge could handle higher RAM, guess not. I think I'm going to stay with my RAM then instead of upgrading and overclocking.


I don't believe that is what was stated.


----------



## Aparition

And that is why the Samsung 8gig 1600 low profile DDR3 kit is EPIC.
Easily runs 1866 with less than 1.5v.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you kidding me,did you even read what i posted ? lol
> since Ivy supports 2400/2600/2666/2800 ...show me one set of RAM 2400 and up that is rated 1.5v LMAO


I kept re-reading it again and what I got from it was that I want to stay within Intel's standard. That's what I'm saying, I want 2400 RAM or something like that but I really don't want to go over Intel's standard on RAM.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> are you kidding me,did you even read what i posted ? lol
> since Ivy supports 2400/2600/2666/2800 ...show me one set of RAM 2400 and up that is rated 1.5v LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> I kept re-reading it again and what I got from it was that I want to stay within Intel's standard. That's what I'm saying, I want 2400 RAM or something like that but I really don't want to go over Intel's standard on RAM.
Click to expand...

G.SKILL in the same breath said that the same standard has been in place for a couple generations now, of not to exceed 1.5v, and to use DDR3-1600mhz kits... OH BY THE WAY we sell epic high speed kits that blow the doors off of intel's standard.

They also mentioned that intel doesn't allow overclocking,but their processors commonly run faster (4.6GHz). G. SKILL essentially said to man up and buy some high end RAM.


----------



## Otterclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kept re-reading it again and what I got from it was that I want to stay within Intel's standard. That's what I'm saying, I want 2400 RAM or something like that but I really don't want to go over Intel's standard on RAM.


http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/gaming/gaming-computers/core-i5-processor-memory-datasheet.html


----------



## AbdullahG

Should I undervolt my RAM? It's running at 1333MHz (suppose to run at 1600MHz, but it isn't supported to run at it's advertised speed on my board), so is it possible for me to undervolt it from 165V to 1.5V?

Nevermind, it's already running at 1.5V.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kept re-reading it again and what I got from it was that I want to stay within Intel's standard. That's what I'm saying, I want 2400 RAM or something like that but I really don't want to go over Intel's standard on RAM.


1.65v is perfectly safe for 24/7 on all the new gen. CPU's (some guys run close to 2.0v for benching on air => you will fry your RAM before your damage your CPU )
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?280903-SuperPi32m-5Ghz-Ivy-All-Out-Challenge!&p=5125733&viewfull=1#post5125733

EDIT; here bro
http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/default.aspx


----------



## Khaled G

Bumped to 41x multiplier, 1.2209v Core, Temps are 71~75 (Lower than stock). I'm about to try to raise to 42x, I haven't tested stability yet. Am I walking on the right path?


----------



## SirWooties

I'm upgrading to intel next month. I've heard theres some sort of heat problems with ivy? Some sort of crappy ihs issue where its glued on with crappy thermal paste? Should I just get a 2500k instead and wait for a revision of ivy down the line? Help a noob out please


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWooties*
> 
> I'm upgrading to intel next month. I've heard theres some sort of heat problems with ivy? Some sort of crappy ihs issue where its glued on with crappy thermal paste? Should I just get a 2500k instead and wait for a revision of ivy down the line? Help a noob out please


Ivy Bridge will run quite hot if you don't have decent cooling (Ivy Bridge and stock cooler do not mix) and if you will overclock considerably high. Each chip is different, and will require different voltage to run at a different speeds, so it's a gamble. My CPU barely passes 60C under load with an ambient of 22C @ 4.2GHz with 1.192V. Doesn't seem too hot. I say go with the i5 3570K.


----------



## Khaled G

4.3 GHz @ 1.226v













Back to stock temps so I'll stick to this OC for a while. (Until I replace the stock cooler with the H80, then my target OC will raise to 4.5)

There are two CPU related voltages that I don't know their use, can't remember their names but they are (1.8v and 1.05v), what are these ?


----------



## Swag

1.80v will almost definitely be the CPU PLL voltage, now the other one, I'm not sure. Really, when you're doing a normal overclock like 45x, only change 2 voltages. CPU voltage (vcore) and CPU PLL.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Swag whats your vcore at for the 4.8 clock you have?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Swag whats your vcore at for the 4.8 clock you have?


Sorry took me a while, I went to watch the Bourne Legacy, ok movie to me.

1.264vcore or 1.270 when I want to pass 14 hour mark.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451602

Both stable and can run fah for a loooong time without hiccups. Well, no hiccups so far. I hope I don't jinx it.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry took me a while, I went to watch the Bourne Legacy, ok movie to me.
> 1.264vcore or 1.270 when I want to pass 14 hour mark.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451602
> Both stable and can run fah for a loooong time without hiccups. Well, no hiccups so far. I hope I don't jinx it.


Wow your lucky takes 1.375 for my 4.7GHz to be stable. Had to back her down to 4.5 again


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry took me a while, I went to watch the Bourne Legacy, ok movie to me.
> 1.264vcore or 1.270 when I want to pass 14 hour mark.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2451602
> Both stable and can run fah for a loooong time without hiccups. Well, no hiccups so far. I hope I don't jinx it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow your lucky takes 1.375 for my 4.7GHz to be stable. Had to back her down to 4.5 again
Click to expand...

Haha. I was wishing to get a good chip when I was at the store since I couldn't return it any more. Try tweaking other settings a bit and see if they have any effect because I was tweaking mine for around 16 hours straight. Testing each little voltage lower and higher and seeing if I got a bit more stable. Lowered voltage a bit and I finally got up to 4.8 with this voltage. I actually thought my chip was bad at first because people kept saying that they can get 4.8 @ 1.23 or something. I died a bit inside when I heard that.









Are the temps the reason why you clocked down?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> 4.3 GHz @ 1.226v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to stock temps so I'll stick to this OC for a while. (Until I replace the stock cooler with the H80, then my target OC will raise to 4.5)
> There are two CPU related voltages that I don't know their use, can't remember their names but they are (1.8v and 1.05v), what are these ?


Like swag said 1.8V is PLL, and 1.05V is Vtt voltage.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Does anyone know when the ivy bridge i3 for desktops are gonna come out? I wanna build a nice little htpc


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> Does anyone know when the ivy bridge i3 for desktops are gonna come out? I wanna build a nice little htpc


3570k or 3770k + mATX board (Asus Maximus V Gene) = perfect little HTPC! Sexy too.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 3570k or 3770k + mATX board (Asus Maximus V Gene) = perfect little HTPC! Sexy too.


haha I already have an i7 3770k in my signature rig. And I'm trying to go cheap







literally all I'd really use it for is basic browsing like YouTube or Facebook and watching like blurays ha. An i3 would be perfect and was trying to see when the newest would come out







ya know


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 3570k or 3770k + mATX board (Asus Maximus V Gene) = perfect little HTPC! Sexy too.
> 
> 
> 
> haha I already have an i7 3770k in my signature rig. And I'm trying to go cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally all I'd really use it for is basic browsing like YouTube or Facebook and watching like blurays ha. An i3 would be perfect and was trying to see when the newest would come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know
Click to expand...

Wait for Haswell then or go for a C2D. C2D is proven to be a great performer. I mean it's great and I still enjoy using them. Cheaper too I guess. I guess you could go cheap but 3570k ($200 on sale usually) + Asus MVG ($200) + Cheap case + Low watt PSU + 8GB RAM ($40) + Cheap GPU ($100) = $650. Cheap I guess. You could ditch the case and make wall art like that one featured in watercooling.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> haha I already have an i7 3770k in my signature rig. And I'm trying to go cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally all I'd really use it for is basic browsing like YouTube or Facebook and watching like blurays ha. An i3 would be perfect and was trying to see when the newest would come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know


I've seen some 3570k's on sale used in the market place for around $200 probably a better deal than a 150 or so i3 when it comes out


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> haha I already have an i7 3770k in my signature rig. And I'm trying to go cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> literally all I'd really use it for is basic browsing like YouTube or Facebook and watching like blurays ha. An i3 would be perfect and was trying to see when the newest would come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen some 3570k's on sale used in the market place for around $200 probably a better deal than a 150 or so i3 when it comes out
Click to expand...

Microcenter has them on sale for $190 almost 90% of the time. I went there back to back once a week for like 8 weeks and it was always $190 + $50 off on any motherboard you want. I picked up a 3570k + Asus MVG for around $320. I got extra discount from the sales person. Pretty good deal I think. My brother went and picked up his 3820 + Asrock Extreme4-m which I think is making him second think his purchase because he has had to RMA both the chip and mobo for defective.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha. I was wishing to get a good chip when I was at the store since I couldn't return it any more. Try tweaking other settings a bit and see if they have any effect because I was tweaking mine for around 16 hours straight. Testing each little voltage lower and higher and seeing if I got a bit more stable. Lowered voltage a bit and I finally got up to 4.8 with this voltage. I actually thought my chip was bad at first because people kept saying that they can get 4.8 @ 1.23 or something. I died a bit inside when I heard that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the temps the reason why you clocked down?


I clocked down because I just don't feel comfortable with vcore that high. temps where not to bad maxing out in prime at 92c I know gaming and folding dont get me that high. However just was to worried about degrading and 1.37-1.38v is out of my comfort zone. Sucks cause I could use the boost in PPD.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha. I was wishing to get a good chip when I was at the store since I couldn't return it any more. Try tweaking other settings a bit and see if they have any effect because I was tweaking mine for around 16 hours straight. Testing each little voltage lower and higher and seeing if I got a bit more stable. Lowered voltage a bit and I finally got up to 4.8 with this voltage. I actually thought my chip was bad at first because people kept saying that they can get 4.8 @ 1.23 or something. I died a bit inside when I heard that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the temps the reason why you clocked down?
> 
> 
> 
> I clocked down because I just don't feel comfortable with vcore that high. temps where not to bad maxing out in prime at 92c I know gaming and folding dont get me that high. However just was to worried about degrading and 1.37-1.38v is out of my comfort zone. Sucks cause I could use the boost in PPD.
Click to expand...

What's your PPD? I have about 17k with mine, but I heard trying out the Linux will be better for PPDs. I'm not sure though if I want to install that.


----------



## Buzzin92

I get about 20k with mine at 4.5. Will probably give linux VM a try at some point later one.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Microcenter has them on sale for $190 almost 90% of the time. I went there back to back once a week for like 8 weeks and it was always $190 + $50 off on any motherboard you want. I picked up a 3570k + Asus MVG for around $320. I got extra discount from the sales person. Pretty good deal I think. My brother went and picked up his 3820 + Asrock Extreme4-m which I think is making him second think his purchase because he has had to RMA both the chip and mobo for defective.


What about a i3 2100? Those pretty good? And like I said its going to be pretty damn basic stuff done on it


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> What about a i3 2100? Those pretty good? And like I said its going to be pretty damn basic stuff done on it


I know this is intel in all but an AMD APU would be the best HTCP IMO. I owned a A8 and it was a beast.


----------



## Swag

Sorry but I don't like AMD even i they are cheaper.

How is it possible that you get 20k with 4.5 and I get 17k at 4.8?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry but I don't like AMD even i they are cheaper.
> How is it possible that you get 20k with 4.5 and I get 17k at 4.8?


No offense but AMD is a solid company with great products. Just like Intel they have their place. Intel IMO is for ultimate enthusiast, and AMD has a nice nitch in the APU's My A8 APU gamed just fine on the iGP well over Intels capability with their igp.

Not looking for debate just throwing it out there to they guy looking for a HTPC. having a cheap quad core CPU with great onboard graphics is awesome. Im building me another one.


----------



## Codaisayoda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> No offense but AMD is a solid company with great products. Just like Intel they have their place. Intel IMO is for ultimate enthusiast, and AMD has a nice nitch in the APU's My A8 APU gamed just fine on the iGP well over Intels capability with their igp.
> Not looking for debate just throwing it out there to they guy looking for a HTPC. having a cheap quad core CPU with great onboard graphics is awesome. Im building me another one.


I did consider one of these but I want to get a mini itx board and amd has really crappy boards for that. Plus I would rather better processing power since I already have a older 6570 gpu laying around I could slap into a build.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Codaisayoda*
> 
> I did consider one of these but I want to get a mini itx board and amd has really crappy boards for that. Plus I would rather better processing power since I already have a older 6570 gpu laying around I could slap into a build.


This is true selection on fm1 mini-itx is extremely limited.


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry but I don't like AMD even i they are cheaper.
> How is it possible that you get 20k with 4.5 and I get 17k at 4.8?


You have an i5 and I have an i7?









Folding LOVES extra threads.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry but I don't like AMD even i they are cheaper.
> How is it possible that you get 20k with 4.5 and I get 17k at 4.8?
> 
> 
> 
> You have an i5 and I have an i7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folding LOVES extra threads.
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you had the 3570k. I was on my Tapatalk app so I couldn't see your rig. Is 17k good for a 3570k?

AMD is good for lower end rigs, the only CPU I liked from them is the 965 BE.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh I thought you had the 3570k. I was on my Tapatalk app so I couldn't see your rig. Is 17k good for a 3570k?
> AMD is good for lower end rigs, the only CPU I liked from them is the 965 BE.


A friend of mine with a [email protected] can do 17k ppd on a good day running WCG, but usually is around 15k+


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh I thought you had the 3570k. I was on my Tapatalk app so I couldn't see your rig. Is 17k good for a 3570k?
> AMD is good for lower end rigs, the only CPU I liked from them is the 965 BE.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine with a [email protected] can do 17k ppd on a good day running WCG, but usually is around 15k+
Click to expand...

Hmm, I need to know why I get such a low PPD. This is sad.


----------



## exploiteddna

this has been added to the OP for future reference

*TO UPDATE YOUR INFO*
To update your MAX OC in the spreadsheet _after_ you have already been added to the list, please make a post in this format:

*Updated Max OC*

*Username*: **********************
*Max OC*: ************************
*CPUZ Validation Link*: **************


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I need to know why I get such a low PPD. This is sad.


I get 20-26K PPD on my 3770K just depends on those luxurious WU's. I switch between 4.4 and 4.7 Ghz depending on the days temps outside. Darn dorm rooms.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I need to know why I get such a low PPD. This is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I get 20-26K PPD on my 3770K just depends on those luxurious WU's. I switch between 4.4 and 4.7 Ghz depending on the days temps outside. Darn dorm rooms.
Click to expand...

Well my room is extremely hot, it's usually 90F outside and my house doesn't have an AC so it gets extremely hot in here. Also the kitchen is right below me and the heat from the stove goes to my room. Sad.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, I need to know why I get such a low PPD. This is sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I get 20-26K PPD on my 3770K just depends on those luxurious WU's. I switch between 4.4 and 4.7 Ghz depending on the days temps outside. Darn dorm rooms.
Click to expand...

I'm around the same... if you get 10044's for WUs you can pull 50k+ PPD v7 folding... to bad I only manage to get like 1-2 a week. LOL


----------



## Swag

Oh I want that work unit! That's crazy!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> this has been added to the OP for future reference
> 
> *TO UPDATE YOUR INFO*
> To update your MAX OC in the spreadsheet _after_ you have already been added to the list, please make a post in this format:
> *Updated Max OC*
> *Username*: **********************
> *Max OC*: ************************
> *CPUZ Validation Link*: **************


will do my friend. when winter hits, a whole new level of overclock will hit


----------



## Zantrill

And when I switch to a loop, I'll post new results. Keeping it at 4.1 with an AC unit blowing next to it set at 68 for now. Rather not help degradation till the loop is here.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> And when I switch to a loop, I'll post new results. Keeping it at 4.1 with an AC unit blowing next to it set at 68 for now. Rather not help degradation till the loop is here.


Haha, you're well in the clear. I run at 65C max during normal load, but whenever I stress-test which I do a lot reach the high 70s and I hate it. After using it for a few weeks, I haven't had a single problem running at the same speed so it seems well in the clear. I stress test a lot to make sure it hasn't degraded yet. I know, counter-productive right?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> And when I switch to a loop, I'll post new results. Keeping it at 4.1 with an AC unit blowing next to it set at 68 for now. Rather not help degradation till the loop is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you're well in the clear. I run at 65C max during normal load, but whenever I stress-test which I do a lot reach the high 70s and I hate it. After using it for a few weeks, I haven't had a single problem running at the same speed so it seems well in the clear. I stress test a lot to make sure it hasn't degraded yet. I know, counter-productive right?
Click to expand...

I meant I'm keeping the AC unit set at 68C. The CPU is running lower temps with the H100. I'm sure I'm safe.... but safe is what I want till I switch up. Sadly though, it will take a while. I have $2200 worth of upgrades I want till I switch.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> And when I switch to a loop, I'll post new results. Keeping it at 4.1 with an AC unit blowing next to it set at 68 for now. Rather not help degradation till the loop is here.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, you're well in the clear. I run at 65C max during normal load, but whenever I stress-test which I do a lot reach the high 70s and I hate it. After using it for a few weeks, I haven't had a single problem running at the same speed so it seems well in the clear. I stress test a lot to make sure it hasn't degraded yet. I know, counter-productive right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I meant I'm keeping the AC unit set at 68C. The CPU is running lower temps with the H100. I'm sure I'm safe.... but safe is what I want till I switch up. Sadly though, it will take a while. I have $2200 worth of upgrades I want till I switch.
Click to expand...

What do you plan on upgrading? What's your load temps with prime?


----------



## Zantrill

Highest is 50C. The upgrades consist of Monitor, GPU, Keyboard, mouse, headset and Speakers with after market wireing oh and a 2nd SSD for more space/raid


----------



## Swag

IPL monitor? And 670?


----------



## Zantrill

nope, These.

EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB

and

ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27"


----------



## Skullwipe

Username: Skullwipe
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: 3213B590
Max OC: 4304.14 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2477112

Had this for about a month, wanted to let my TIM cure before overclocking, plus this Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM isn't exactly a top tier cooler. Just using auto on everything at the moment, a bit lost as to how to fine tune the voltages on these chips, my last overclock was an E6600 Core 2 Duo.

Edit: Pictures


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm around the same... if you get 10044's for WUs you can pull 50k+ PPD v7 folding... to bad I only manage to get like 1-2 a week. LOL


I have never had one of those WU's


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Username: Skullwipe
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: 321B590
> Max OC: 4304.14 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2477112
> 
> Had this for about a month, wanted to let my TIM cure before overclocking, plus this Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM isn't exactly a top tier cooler. Just using auto on everything at the moment, a bit lost as to how to fine tune the voltages on these chips, my last overclock was an E6600 Core 2 Duo.


Only 3 things you really need to constantly change and that's CPU vcore, ratio, and CPU PLL. Everything other than that is usually static and you just set them and leave them alone. Overclocking has become extremely easy with Ivy Bridge. Just refer to one of the many guides on overclocking Ivy Bridge.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/40

Here's my guide, if anything doesn't make sense, ask here or refer to the many other guides.







Have fun overclocking and patience is number 1 during overclock.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm around the same... if you get 10044's for WUs you can pull 50k+ PPD v7 folding... to bad I only manage to get like 1-2 a week. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had one of those WU's
Click to expand...

Every now and then I'll come home from and see one of these cranking away with a projected PPD of about 50-60k and will absolutely love life. These processors did MUCH better when they first came out, in Linux I was getting WUs that consistently gave me about 40k PPD, but that dried up and now they hover around 20k or so, which is a little disappointing


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I'm around the same... if you get 10044's for WUs you can pull 50k+ PPD v7 folding... to bad I only manage to get like 1-2 a week. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had one of those WU's
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every now and then I'll come home from and see one of these cranking away with a projected PPD of about 50-60k and will absolutely love life. These processors did MUCH better when they first came out, in Linux I was getting WUs that consistently gave me about 40k PPD, but that dried up and now they hover around 20k or so, which is a little disappointing
Click to expand...

I looked up threads about certain WUs on other forums and people say that there are some faster WUs out there that they hit once in a while. I have yet to hit one for the last week I have been folding vigorously. I am running my 3570k to death for folding. My i7 930, 965 BE, 1090T, and C2D are serving their time as well. I tried using my dad's laptop for folding, but his cooling pad coincidentally broke when I started folding... I don't buy it. How do I make all the points count up for me? Like 1 single user? Use the same passkey?


----------



## Swag

So I ran prime95 for a bit to see my temps because I just re-seated using the tiny bit of IC Diamond I got from my dad's work and so far so good. Temps are a bit better, I suspected a bad seat the first time since temps coming from my initial seat with the cooler was far lower than my 2nd re-seat. Ambient temps are about 73 - 74F. About there. I have a fan directed to my computer now since I bought the magnetic dust filter set for the 600T. Hopefully dust doesn't get in.

Any new recommendations to fix my temps a bit more?

EDIT: Oh yea, my taskbar is on the side because I'm using multiple monitors and I hate having that god awful long bar on the bottom spreading through all monitors. Just plain ugly and the bezels don't help.


----------



## Zantrill

OK, so, some of you have the 3570K, Sabertooth Z77 and the H100 with XMP 1600. Post you best stats and tell me the settings in the bios. thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> OK, so, some of you have the 3570K, Sabertooth Z77 and the H100 with XMP 1600. Post you best stats and tell me the settings in the bios. thanks.


Stats with what? You mean benchmarks?


----------



## Zantrill

yea.... go with it it. I have a pint in me... thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea.... go with it it. I have a pint in me... thanks.


Which benchmark man?


----------



## Zantrill

man, just way over my head right now man. look at OP I made... just want to know what I can do with my bios to hit maybe 4.5? If you can't follow... you are good man... I can't even follow right now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> man, just way over my head right now man. look at OP I made... just want to know what I can do with my bios to hit maybe 4.5? If you can't follow... you are good man... I can't even follow right now.


Haha, just hit the sheets then. Nothing like a good journey through dreamland. If you're wondering about Cinebench. I scored 7.98 pts.

Specs:
3570k - 4.8OC
RAM - 1333 6-9-6-20 1T (same score for 1600 9-9-9-24 1T)


----------



## Zantrill

yea, are you on water?

anywho, going to take advice...

i bid you all adieu


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea, are you on water?


No, I will be on it soon though. I'm saving up money for a Rasa EX360 kit. I think it was EX, their newest model. I bought essentials first though. My essential was my PSU and new cables for it so I'm basically broke again.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I looked up threads about certain WUs on other forums and people say that there are some faster WUs out there that they hit once in a while. I have yet to hit one for the last week I have been folding vigorously. I am running my 3570k to death for folding. My i7 930, 965 BE, 1090T, and C2D are serving their time as well. I tried using my dad's laptop for folding, but his cooling pad coincidentally broke when I started folding... I don't buy it. How do I make all the points count up for me? Like 1 single user? Use the same passkey?


same passkey and also use the same username.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I looked up threads about certain WUs on other forums and people say that there are some faster WUs out there that they hit once in a while. I have yet to hit one for the last week I have been folding vigorously. I am running my 3570k to death for folding. My i7 930, 965 BE, 1090T, and C2D are serving their time as well. I tried using my dad's laptop for folding, but his cooling pad coincidentally broke when I started folding... I don't buy it. How do I make all the points count up for me? Like 1 single user? Use the same passkey?
> 
> 
> 
> same passkey and also use the same username.
Click to expand...

Ok, that's what I did assuming that's the way to do it. Thanks for the confirmation. 1090T has the worst PPD in the world. Gets beaten by my OCed C2D.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea, are you on water?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will be on it soon though. I'm saving up money for a Rasa EX360 kit. I think it was EX, their newest model. I bought essentials first though. My essential was my PSU and new cables for it so I'm basically broke again.
Click to expand...

I would have gone with what I have (oh I did)







The Platinum 860 will do anything you need. I hope what you have does you well. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> nope, These.
> EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB
> and
> ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27"


You are wasting money on that GTX 670 4GB, i doubt that that bus can even use more than 2GB.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> nope, These.
> EVGA 680 FTW+ 4GB
> and
> ASUS VG Series VG278H Black 27"
> 
> 
> 
> You are wasting money on that GTX 670 4GB, i doubt that that bus can even use more than 2GB.
Click to expand...

670? nope ... 680


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea, are you on water?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will be on it soon though. I'm saving up money for a Rasa EX360 kit. I think it was EX, their newest model. I bought essentials first though. My essential was my PSU and new cables for it so I'm basically broke again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone with what I have (oh I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Platinum 860 will do anything you need. I hope what you have does you well. Let me know how it goes.
Click to expand...

I ordered the AX650. I asked about it and people said it was good so I jumped on it. I had a Newegg coupon and a gift card from a return before that I never got to use. So basically, I only paid $110 for it.







Cables are another $40 (Bitfenix Alchemy)


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> yea, are you on water?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I will be on it soon though. I'm saving up money for a Rasa EX360 kit. I think it was EX, their newest model. I bought essentials first though. My essential was my PSU and new cables for it so I'm basically broke again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would have gone with what I have (oh I did)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Platinum 860 will do anything you need. I hope what you have does you well. Let me know how it goes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ordered the AX650. I asked about it and people said it was good so I jumped on it. I had a Newegg coupon and a gift card from a return before that I never got to use. So basically, I only paid $110 for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables are another $40 (Bitfenix Alchemy)
Click to expand...

Bitfenix is good... I hope 650 holds you up.


----------



## Swag

Any reason why it won't? A big selling point to me was the 7 year warranty from Corsair.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 670? nope ... 680


Typo, you are wasting money on 4GB GTX 680, as i said before, i doubt that that bus can even use 4GB effectivly.


----------



## Grzesiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Typo, you are wasting money on 4GB GTX 680, as i said before, i doubt that that bus can even use 4GB effectivly.


I'm currently running a 4GB GTX 670 and I've managed to use upwards of 2.5GB while playing skyrim, heavily modded of course. The 256bit bus is limited, but not as limited as people make it out to be, especially when overclocking the vram 6200MHz+. Though I'd agree 4GB of vram running 1920x1080 is complete over kill as I'm running 2560x1600.


----------



## Deadroger

Username: Deadroger
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: 3219B510
Max OC: 4693.1MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2477967


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Any reason why it won't? A big selling point to me was the 7 year warranty from Corsair.


Just remember that Corsair, like most companies don't actually manufacture the power supply, the AX 650 is a Seasonic PSU. I normally skip the resellers/re-branders and go right to the source, picked up a Seasonic 860w Platinum and it's been performing great, also has the 7 year warranty.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Any reason why it won't? A big selling point to me was the 7 year warranty from Corsair.
> 
> 
> 
> Just remember that Corsair, like most companies don't actually manufacture the power supply, the AX 650 is a Seasonic PSU. I normally skip the resellers/re-branders and go right to the source, picked up a Seasonic 860w Platinum and it's been performing great, also has the 7 year warranty.
Click to expand...

Yea haha I know, that's why the only PSUs on my list that I allow are SeaSonic and Corsair. My dad's PSU is a SeaSonic so I don't want to copy and I like the look of Corsair PSUs. That nice clean AX650 sticker.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Only 3 things you really need to constantly change and that's CPU vcore, ratio, and CPU PLL. Everything other than that is usually static and you just set them and leave them alone. Overclocking has become extremely easy with Ivy Bridge. Just refer to one of the many guides on overclocking Ivy Bridge.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards/40
> Here's my guide, if anything doesn't make sense, ask here or refer to the many other guides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun overclocking and patience is number 1 during overclock.


I looked at your thread, and also at Sin's massive post ( http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end), Sin's post is slightly more applicable since I'm using a GA-Z77X-UD5H. I'm trying to avoid turning off the power save features as I'm trying to get a stable OC of 4.3-4.5 for daily use, not for benchmarking. I can run stable at 4.0 Ghz on default setting ( Vcore 1.155v, Vtt 1.050, PLL 1.8v) but any higher and I start to get stability issues. If I set it to Auto and go to 4.3Ghz I get a BSOD between 5-15 minutes while running P95.


----------



## Swag

Auto should only be used until a decently high overclock so you should stop using auto and learn how to use your own things. Look at my guide and set things like how I have them set. Try as much as possible. After that, follow SIn's guide in overclocking. Raise ratio +1 and make vcore at +0.005 offset. After that, test prime95 for 10minutes, if passes either raise ratio +1 or keep testing until 12 hours. If you fail, raise vcore one notch.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Auto should only be used until a decently high overclock so you should stop using auto and learn how to use your own things. Look at my guide and set things like how I have them set. Try as much as possible. After that, follow SIn's guide in overclocking. Raise ratio +1 and make vcore at +0.005 offset. After that, test prime95 for 10minutes, if passes either raise ratio +1 or keep testing until 12 hours. If you fail, raise vcore one notch.


I'm still not following exactly what you mean by offset, god I feel like such a noob, lol. I guess I am, new chip, new architecture, new skills required.


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> I'm still not following exactly what you mean by offset, god I feel like such a noob, lol. I guess I am, new chip, new architecture, new skills required.


Normally to overclock a cpu, you can just pick a voltage and it will run at that voltage.

These chips have a voltage called VID (each chip is different). VID increases as clock speed increases. Basically, VID + offset voltage = voltage the chip will run at.

You can find your chip's VID at different clock speeds using coretemp if you want.


----------



## Swag

Offset is a mode of voltage. Go to voltage and you should have 2 options, manual and offset.


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea haha I know, that's why the only PSUs on my list that I allow are SeaSonic and Corsair. My dad's PSU is a SeaSonic so I don't want to copy and I like the look of Corsair PSUs. That nice clean AX650 sticker.


One quirky thing about my Corsair that I like is that it doesn't matter if you mount it fan up or down the sticker is facing the correct direction for the side showing, i didn't buy it for that reason but it made me happy, lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea haha I know, that's why the only PSUs on my list that I allow are SeaSonic and Corsair. My dad's PSU is a SeaSonic so I don't want to copy and I like the look of Corsair PSUs. That nice clean AX650 sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> One quirky thing about my Corsair that I like is that it doesn't matter if you mount it fan up or down the sticker is facing the correct direction for the side showing, i didn't buy it for that reason but it made me happy, lol.
Click to expand...

I'm buying it because the reliability and the way it looks. I mean that AX sign is just unbeatable.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm buying it because the reliability and the way it looks. I mean that AX sign is just unbeatable.


I couldn't find a high quality PSU to match my UD5H, and I wasn't about to move to an x79 or a Thunderbolt enabled board just for the black and platinum color scheme.


----------



## Swag

Haha, I guess so. You could try the AX1200i, I'm pretty sure that's an overkill high quality PSU perfect for any system. Hell if you want an even more high quality PSU, get 2 of those and dedicate one only to your motherboard. HAHAHA!


----------



## rhinitis

I just upgraded my i5 2500k to a i5 3570k. Replace the CM 212 EVO to a Corsair H80. Also replaced my HIS IceQ Turbo 6970 with two Zotac GTX 670 4GB.http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482254


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I guess so. You could try the AX1200i, I'm pretty sure that's an overkill high quality PSU perfect for any system. Hell if you want an even more high quality PSU, get 2 of those and dedicate one only to your motherboard. HAHAHA!


My SeaSonic 860w Platinum is plenty over kill, got it on the odd chance I'd SLI GTX 480's, after seeing the 660ti though, I may pick one of those up instead. Then again, two GTX 480's would cut down on my need to run a heater this winter.


----------



## JohnnyChuttz

SIgn me up, thanks.

Username: JohnnyChuttz
Chip Model: i7-3770k
Batch #: 3223B603
Max OC: Stock Clocks
CPUZ Validation Link: link


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Username: Skullwipe
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: 3213B590
> Max OC: 4304.14 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2477112
> Had this for about a month, wanted to let my TIM cure before overclocking, plus this Cooler Master Hyper 612 PWM isn't exactly a top tier cooler. Just using auto on everything at the moment, a bit lost as to how to fine tune the voltages on these chips, my last overclock was an E6600 Core 2 Duo.
> Edit: Pictures
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


Added!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadroger*
> 
> Username: Deadroger
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3219B510
> Max OC: 4693.1MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2477967


Added!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JohnnyChuttz*
> 
> SIgn me up, thanks.
> Username: JohnnyChuttz
> Chip Model: i7-3770k
> Batch #: 3223B603
> Max OC: Stock Clocks
> CPUZ Validation Link: link


Added!







get your OC going and ill change your "stock" OC


----------



## Swag

I finally thought a witty rig name. I have been racking my brain for the last hour playing games for inspiration until I was watching videos of people killing their PCs.


----------



## Swag

I also took I guess a somewhat better picture of my PC.



I also fixed my signature. Look so much better and cleaner. I would keep the flames of the original Ivy Bridge Owners signature but it would look off in the design.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I also took I guess a somewhat better picture of my PC.
> 
> I also fixed my signature. Look so much better and cleaner. I would keep the flames of the original Ivy Bridge Owners signature but it would look off in the design.


Nice wire management! Can't get mine to look that clean, there's no tray behind the drive cages.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I also took I guess a somewhat better picture of my PC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also fixed my signature. Look so much better and cleaner. I would keep the flames of the original Ivy Bridge Owners signature but it would look off in the design.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice wire management! Can't get mine to look that clean, there's no tray behind the drive cages.
Click to expand...

On my closed loop, do you think the tubing should be on the bottom or on top like how it is?


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> On my closed loop, do you think the tubing should be on the bottom or on top like how it is?


I like it the way you have, if for no reason other than the fact that you can read it facing that way. That 200mm fan is exhaust, so i doubt those small diameter tubes are causing much of an airflow issue. Really makes me want to build a custom loop for my CPU, then add in a water cooled GPU down the road...been looking at a 280mm radiator which is complete overkill for a 3570k.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> On my closed loop, do you think the tubing should be on the bottom or on top like how it is?
> 
> 
> 
> I like it the way you have, if for no reason other than the fact that you can read it facing that way. That 200mm fan is exhaust, so i doubt those small diameter tubes are causing much of an airflow issue. Really makes me want to build a custom loop for my CPU, then add in a water cooled GPU down the road...been looking at a 280mm radiator which is complete overkill for a 3570k.
Click to expand...

I bought this piece of crap to keep me from buying a full one before the other things I need.







Haha, I really hate this thing. Bad temps.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought this piece of crap to keep me from buying a full one before the other things I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I really hate this thing. Bad temps.


Isn't it essentially an H60? It cools better than my Hyper 612, but it's only like $20 shy of an h100 or h80, which cool far better. I don't know, I've seen an h100 in my case in push/pull, so temping...just can't justify the $160 for it and 4 good fans.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I bought this piece of crap to keep me from buying a full one before the other things I need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, I really hate this thing. Bad temps.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it essentially an H60? It cools better than my Hyper 612, but it's only like $20 shy of an h100 or h80, which cool far better. I don't know, I've seen an h100 in my case in push/pull, so temping...just can't justify the $160 for it and 4 good fans.
Click to expand...

It's an H80. It is basically an Antec 920 just renamed. So an H80 basically. It's ok I guess, not terrible. I just want my real WC setup! I got this for only $50. That's an insane price. A CL that's on par with the H80 for only $50? That's a good deal. Waaaay better than my Evo!


----------



## .theMetal

yea man if your gonna spend that much get a big silent, air cooler (phanteks, silver arrow, d14, assassin) or go full water cooling for $20 more with the rs240 water cooling kit I think. don't get me wrong h100 can keep up with my phanteks but to surpass it, you have to buy better (usually louder) fans. and I've heard of all of the failing pumps and fan controllers with the h100 when my air cooler is just some fans pushing air.









I actually had an h50 before this and I absolutely loved it. but this thing is such a beast.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea man if your gonna spend that much get a big silent, air cooler (phanteks, silver arrow, d14, assassin) or go full water cooling for $20 more with the rs240 water cooling kit I think. don't get me wrong h100 can keep up with my phanteks but to surpass it, you have to buy better (usually louder) fans. and I've heard of all of the failing pumps and fan controllers with the h100 when my air cooler is just some fans pushing air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had an h50 before this and I absolutely loved it. but this thing is such a beast.


I love air cooling, but I hate having such a huge chunk or metal sitting my case. I've been looking at 280mm rads, but my understanding is that 140mm fans have poor static pressure ratings compared to the 120mm fans. And I guess for simply cooling a 3570k a 120mm rad is fine...then the question becomes mounting location. I can mount it up top in a push pull, I can mount it on the drive cages in a pull configuration, but my wiring will be in the way, or I could go with a smaller 140mm Rad where my exhaust fan is.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> yea man if your gonna spend that much get a big silent, air cooler (phanteks, silver arrow, d14, assassin) or go full water cooling for $20 more with the rs240 water cooling kit I think. don't get me wrong h100 can keep up with my phanteks but to surpass it, you have to buy better (usually louder) fans. and I've heard of all of the failing pumps and fan controllers with the h100 when my air cooler is just some fans pushing air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had an h50 before this and I absolutely loved it. but this thing is such a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> I love air cooling, but I hate having such a huge chunk or metal sitting my case. I've been looking at 280mm rads, but my understanding is that 140mm fans have poor static pressure ratings compared to the 120mm fans. And I guess for simply cooling a 3570k a 120mm rad is fine...then the question becomes mounting location. I can mount it up top in a push pull, I can mount it on the drive cages in a pull configuration, but my wiring will be in the way, or I could go with a smaller 140mm Rad where my exhaust fan is.
Click to expand...

Exactly. I love air cooling, it looks nice but when it comes to relying on ambient temps more and a huge piece of scrap metal in my case, I don't. Water is the way to go for me and I'm getting the Rasa RX240 + Black Ice 240 (Red) and keep everything else until I have money. I think a 240 + 240 is enough for a CPU only loop until I decide to add my GPU. Maybe. I think I like the idea of 480 rad for my CPU.


----------



## Khaled G

Updated Max OC

User: Khaled G
Max OC: 5001.61 MHz
Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480220








(Now I know what "Sky Rocketing Temperature" Means, 99C in 10 seconds)


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly. I love air cooling, it looks nice but when it comes to relying on ambient temps more and a huge piece of scrap metal in my case, I don't. Water is the way to go for me and I'm getting the Rasa RX240 + Black Ice 240 (Red) and keep everything else until I have money. I think a 240 + 240 is enough for a CPU only loop until I decide to add my GPU. Maybe. I think I like the idea of 480 rad for my CPU.


You will depend on ambient with water too, after all, air is used to cool water.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly. I love air cooling, it looks nice but when it comes to relying on ambient temps more and a huge piece of scrap metal in my case, I don't. Water is the way to go for me and I'm getting the Rasa RX240 + Black Ice 240 (Red) and keep everything else until I have money. I think a 240 + 240 is enough for a CPU only loop until I decide to add my GPU. Maybe. I think I like the idea of 480 rad for my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will depend on ambient with water too, after all, air is used to cool water.
Click to expand...

Yea, but it depends on it more than air because liquid has a lower, more steady linear line when put on a graph with ambient and result CPU temp.


----------



## USFORCES

Any word on Ivy bridge-E release date yet?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Any word on Ivy bridge-E release date yet?


I don't think it has even been finalized. I haven't heard of any IB-E news recently.


----------



## USFORCES

Will the 3770K use the same socket as the Ivy bridge-E because I'm thinking of retiring my 980x which is over 2yrs old now or should I just wait a little longer...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Will the 3770K use the same socket as the Ivy bridge-E because I'm thinking of retiring my 980x which is over 2yrs old now or should I just wait a little longer...


I would wait for Haswell as you have waited a bit already, I hope you know that your 980x basically beats 95% of consumer CPUs out there. 3770k would be considered a downgrade to me.

SB-E and IB-E(if released) would be on Socket 2011 and the 3770k is on LGA1155. Do not go for the 3770k. If they don't release an IB-E, they probably would release another "Extreme" line which would probably be Haswell-E.








Haswell will be on LGA1150 as far as I know.


----------



## RobertIH4

Are you guys overclocking via turbo mode or by setting the clocks in power managment?


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would wait for Haswell as you have waited a bit already, I hope you know that your 980x basically beats 95% of consumer CPUs out there. 3770k would be considered a downgrade to me.
> SB-E and IB-E(if released) would be on Socket 2011 and the 3770k is on LGA1155. Do not go for the 3770k. If they don't release an IB-E, they probably would release another "Extreme" line which would probably be Haswell-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell will be on LGA1150 as far as I know.


Thanks, I'll wait then...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I would wait for Haswell as you have waited a bit already, I hope you know that your 980x basically beats 95% of consumer CPUs out there. 3770k would be considered a downgrade to me.
> SB-E and IB-E(if released) would be on Socket 2011 and the 3770k is on LGA1155. Do not go for the 3770k. If they don't release an IB-E, they probably would release another "Extreme" line which would probably be Haswell-E.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haswell will be on LGA1150 as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll wait then...
Click to expand...

Your welcome, I would love to have an 980X, it is one of the fastest processors out there so I'm jealous.


----------



## pabszilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertIH4*
> 
> Are you guys overclocking via turbo mode or by setting the clocks in power managment?


Turbo mode? Do you mean the auto-tune utilities? Generally speaking, the "Auto" OC given by a lot of boards is way to aggressive on voltage/power settings. An auto OC to 4.5 might have the board supplying 1.3v while a manual clock could yield the same 4.5ghz on only 1.2v.

If you have the time and know-how (shouldn't be hard since you are on OCN!) its always better to get into the UEFI/BIOS and tweak settings yourself.

Now if I misunderstood and you meant the 24/7 fixed clocks vs. dropping down to 16x multiplier on idle, that is really up to personal preference. I prefer to have my processor to drop to .9v/1.6ghz when idle for the heat/power savings since I tend to use my PC a lot with light workloads and don't require it to be screaming at 4+ ghz.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobertIH4*
> 
> Are you guys overclocking via turbo mode or by setting the clocks in power managment?


Overclocking via BIOS is 10x better and will yield 100% better results. Please keep posting and I'll gladly help you OC your chip right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pabszilla*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RobertIH4*
> 
> Are you guys overclocking via turbo mode or by setting the clocks in power managment?
> 
> 
> 
> Turbo mode? Do you mean the auto-tune utilities? Generally speaking, the "Auto" OC given by a lot of boards is way to aggressive on voltage/power settings. An auto OC to 4.5 might have the board supplying 1.3v while a manual clock could yield the same 4.5ghz on only 1.2v.
> 
> If you have the time and know-how (shouldn't be hard since you are on OCN!) its always better to get into the UEFI/BIOS and tweak settings yourself.
> 
> Now if I misunderstood and you meant the 24/7 fixed clocks vs. dropping down to 16x multiplier on idle, that is really up to personal preference. I prefer to have my processor to drop to .9v/1.6ghz when idle for the heat/power savings since I tend to use my PC a lot with light workloads and don't require it to be screaming at 4+ ghz.
Click to expand...

Turbo mode is I think Intel's Turbo mode where you can go from stock 3.4 to turbo 3.8. You should always stress your OC using manual when determining stability and then switch over to offset afterwards. Most people do it because who wants a steady line of voltage running towards your CPU if you aren't using all the power.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly. I love air cooling, it looks nice but when it comes to relying on ambient temps more and a huge piece of scrap metal in my case, I don't. Water is the way to go for me and I'm getting the Rasa RX240 + Black Ice 240 (Red) and keep everything else until I have money. I think a 240 + 240 is enough for a CPU only loop until I decide to add my GPU. Maybe. I think I like the idea of 480 rad for my CPU.


yea probably rely on ambient a bit more, but in colorado, I'm pretty set ambient wise. Its usually nice and cool here. also these air coolers are really not as heavy as you would thing by looking at them. and being a huge piece of scrap metal is definitely a matter of opinion. it looks far from scrap lol.

but a heat sink that did look like a rusted piece of scrap metal might look pretty cool


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> Will the 3770K use the same socket as the Ivy bridge-E because I'm thinking of retiring my 980x which is over 2yrs old now or should I just wait a little longer...


Ivy bridge-E will use LGA 2011 socket. So obviously 3770K is no-no for you.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Exactly. I love air cooling, it looks nice but when it comes to relying on ambient temps more and a huge piece of scrap metal in my case, I don't. Water is the way to go for me and I'm getting the Rasa RX240 + Black Ice 240 (Red) and keep everything else until I have money. I think a 240 + 240 is enough for a CPU only loop until I decide to add my GPU. Maybe. I think I like the idea of 480 rad for my CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea probably rely on ambient a bit more, but in colorado, I'm pretty set ambient wise. Its usually nice and cool here. also these air coolers are really not as heavy as you would thing by looking at them. and being a huge piece of scrap metal is definitely a matter of opinion. it looks far from scrap lol.
> 
> but a heat sink that did look like a rusted piece of scrap metal might look pretty cool
Click to expand...

I just said scrap metal because I couldn't think of a word for a huge block of metal. I love the look of the D14. Pure sexiness. Colorado is freezing, I remember the mountain roads during snow. Scary stuff. I never really had a problem with the weight of them. I mean, why would a well-known computer company be making a product that would end up destroying your motherboard. That's just dumb.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't think it has even been finalized. I haven't heard of any IB-E news recently.


"Ivy Bridge-E" is slated for Q3-2013.

http://www.techpowerup.com/169804/Intel-Ivy-Bridge-E-Slated-for-Q3-2013.html


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't think it has even been finalized. I haven't heard of any IB-E news recently.
> 
> 
> 
> "Ivy Bridge-E" is slated for Q3-2013.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/169804/Intel-Ivy-Bridge-E-Slated-for-Q3-2013.html
Click to expand...

Ok, well there we go, it's coming out. You think their's going to be a Haswell Extreme line? I don't see the point in IB-E if they plan on continuing using this godforsaken TIM thing.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just said scrap metal because I couldn't think of a word for a huge block of metal. I love the look of the D14. Pure sexiness. Colorado is freezing, I remember the mountain roads during snow. Scary stuff. I never really had a problem with the weight of them. I mean, why would a well-known computer company be making a product that would end up destroying your motherboard. That's just dumb.


all true stuff. and I love driving in the snow. I would take a blizzard on a mountain pass over rush hour any day.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just said scrap metal because I couldn't think of a word for a huge block of metal. I love the look of the D14. Pure sexiness. Colorado is freezing, I remember the mountain roads during snow. Scary stuff. I never really had a problem with the weight of them. I mean, why would a well-known computer company be making a product that would end up destroying your motherboard. That's just dumb.
> 
> 
> 
> all true stuff. and I love driving in the snow. I would take a blizzard on a mountain pass over rush hour any day.
Click to expand...

I was driving to Lake Tahoe once and it was crazy. Our chains broke and we spun out of control. It took 4 hours for the blizzard to go down and another 3 hours for emergency vehicles to get to us and we weren't the only ones trapped. So, the whole ordeal took 12 hours and them sending only 1 tow truck was bad enough.


----------



## .theMetal

O wow that does sound pretty bad. you say it was in CO? where at?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> O wow that does sound pretty bad. you say it was in CO? where at?


This wasn't in CO, I live in Buena Park which is in SoCal and I was driving up to Lake Tahoe and we got stuck. We were on a road trip when we went to CO and the mountain roads were just scary. I mean specially when there is a blizzard. Every time we do a winter road trip, we end up going through hell!


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was driving to Lake Tahoe once and it was crazy. Our chains broke and we spun out of control. It took 4 hours for the blizzard to go down and another 3 hours for emergency vehicles to get to us and we weren't the only ones trapped. So, the whole ordeal took 12 hours and them sending only 1 tow truck was bad enough.


This is why I miss the Bay Area, no snow, temps rarely break 80 or dip below 32 for more than a month out of the year. The downside was paying $1200 for a 1 bedroom studio apartment.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was driving to Lake Tahoe once and it was crazy. Our chains broke and we spun out of control. It took 4 hours for the blizzard to go down and another 3 hours for emergency vehicles to get to us and we weren't the only ones trapped. So, the whole ordeal took 12 hours and them sending only 1 tow truck was bad enough.
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I miss the Bay Area, no snow, temps rarely break 80 or dip below 32 for more than a month out of the year. The downside was paying $1200 for a 1 bedroom studio apartment.
Click to expand...

Well we have a house so we don't rent. Our house is nicely priced I guess.


----------



## .theMetal

o gotcha


----------



## Skullwipe

New validated OC

Username: Skullwipe
Max OC: 4501.49 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482041


----------



## Renairy

Ok got my 3770k overclocked and i might settle it for 4.5ghz although it does 4.8ghz easy on 1.296-1.31v

It's currently doing 4.5ghz @ 1.168 - 1.176 fluctuating.
Thats pretty decent right? Should i be proud of it?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Ok got my 3770k overclocked and i might settle it for 4.5ghz although it does 4.8ghz easy on 1.296-1.31v
> It's currently doing 4.5ghz @ 1.168 - 1.176 fluctuating.
> Thats pretty decent right? Should i be proud of it?


Wait, your i7 can get to 4.5GHz using 1.168V-1.176V? If so, then yeah, you should be proud.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> New validated OC
> 
> Username: Skullwipe
> Max OC: 4501.49 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482041


Good job on lowering your voltages.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Ok got my 3770k overclocked and i might settle it for 4.5ghz although it does 4.8ghz easy on 1.296-1.31v
> It's currently doing 4.5ghz @ 1.168 - 1.176 fluctuating.
> Thats pretty decent right? Should i be proud of it?


yes sir, nice work.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, what mouse pad should I get?


----------



## FtW 420

Winnie the pooh mousepad. It worked for mad222 to get his 3770k over 7ghz, all in the mousepad (& the tape to make it his signature board I suppose).


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Winnie the pooh mousepad. It worked for mad222 to get his 3770k over 7ghz, all in the mousepad (& the tape to make it his signature board I suppose).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like his keyboard. Looks sexy.


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, what mouse pad should I get?


I like rigid pads, easy to keep clean, and they don't degrade from extensive use the way cloth pads tend to. Been using this one for a few months and like it pretty well.

Wow, can't use the standard BBcode for link text...oh well.

http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-Accutrack-Mouse-Pad-28238/dp/B0001Z3N0S]http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-Accutrack-Mouse-Pad-28238/dp/B0001Z3N0S


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys, what mouse pad should I get?
> 
> 
> 
> I like rigid pads, easy to keep clean, and they don't degrade from extensive use the way cloth pads tend to. Been using this one for a few months and like it pretty well.
> 
> Wow, can't use the standard BBcode for link text...oh well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-Accutrack-Mouse-Pad-28238/dp/B0001Z3N0S]http://www.amazon.com/Allsop-Accutrack-Mouse-Pad-28238/dp/B0001Z3N0S
Click to expand...

Haha, troll listing price. $300? OMG what a saving!


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, troll listing price. $300? OMG what a saving!


Lol, quite the sales tactics, wonder how many people will jump on it to save the $289...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, quite the sales tactics, wonder how many people will jump on it to save the $289...


You know what they say "there is a sucker born every minute".


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Lol, quite the sales tactics, wonder how many people will jump on it to save the $289...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what they say "there is a sucker born every minute".
Click to expand...

I guess so, I can imagine Fry saying "Take my money!"


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I guess so, I can imagine Fry saying "Take my money!"


Compels me to mention my desire for a steam punk style cpu cooler or water cooling kit. Though I guess heat dissipating ceramic coatings makes this unlikely to be efficient.


----------



## taotree

Updated Max OC

Username: taotree
Max OC: 5.0 GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483863


----------



## taotree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgineng*
> 
> These chips have a voltage called VID (each chip is different). VID increases as clock speed increases. Basically, VID + offset voltage = voltage the chip will run at.
> You can find your chip's VID at different clock speeds using coretemp if you want.


Is VID supposed to only depend on multiplier and nothing else? Because it doesn't for me. Using offset mode...
For example:
multiplier 46, coretemp VID = 1.256 idle, 1.246 under load
multiplier 47, coretemp VID = 1.256 idle, 1.246 under load <-- same as 46 multipler

Not only that, but VID changes if I change the turbo voltage (both of these are at multiplier 48):
turbo volt: 0.125, VID = 1.326 idle, 1.3210 under load
turbo volt: 0.160, VID = 1.3561 idle, 1.3561 under load <-- it's different even though same multiplier

And the voltages aren't exact since they generally alternate between two or three numbers.

Is something wrong with my system, or can someone explain exactly where the CoreTemp VID comes from?

And... as far as real voltage going to the chip... is that what CPU-Z reports as core voltage, or? When people talk about max voltage going into the chip, are they talking about as reported by CPU-Z?


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, what Event Viewer Error ID is WHEA?

I will be asking this in multiple threads, sorry.


----------



## Skullwipe

WHEA is Windows Hardware Error Architecture, it has multiple error ID's associated with it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> WHEA is Windows Hardware Error Architecture, it has multiple error ID's associated with it.


Yea, I got the Event ID.







Thanks.


----------



## Murlocke

Not to happy with my 3770k right now. Bought it at launch. I've been running 4.6GHz @ 1.25v which was about 90C load during 12hrs of P95. I updated my BIOS today, and figured i'd retest my overclock. It fails after about 15 minutes, and the temps were already 96C. I verified my comp isn't dusty and the mobo won't allow me to downgrade BIOS to see if that's was caused it. So now i'm going to have to go down to 4.5GHz @ ~1.2v which is about 85C load with these "new" temps i'm getting. Whoever applied the thermal paste under the IHS of this processor is hopefully off the assembly line by now...

So, all in all, my processor has gotten hotter and requires more voltage than it did a few months ago. At 4.5GHz, I would of just bought a Sandy for much cheaper. Almost any sandy can beat or match the performance of a 4.5GHz Ivy.









Still seeing tons of Newegg reviews of people claiming 4.6GHz with more voltage than me, and still getting better temps. My processor seems like such a dud.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Murlocke*
> 
> Not to happy with my 3770k right now. Bought it at launch. I've been running 4.6GHz @ 1.25v which was about 90C load during 12hrs of P95. I updated my BIOS today, and figured i'd retest my overclock. It fails after about 15 minutes, and the temps were already 96C. I verified my comp isn't dusty and the mobo won't allow me to downgrade BIOS to see if that's was caused it. So now i'm going to have to go down to 4.5GHz @ ~1.2v which is about 85C load with these "new" temps i'm getting. Whoever applied the thermal paste under the IHS of this processor is hopefully off the assembly line by now...
> So, all in all, my processor has gotten hotter and requires more voltage than it did a few months ago. At 4.5GHz, I would of just bought a Sandy for much cheaper. Almost any sandy can beat or match the performance of a 4.5GHz Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still seeing tons of Newegg reviews of people claiming 4.6GHz with more voltage than me, and still getting better temps. My processor seems like such a dud.


if you can afford the risk I'd say de-lid in your circumstance and use cool lab liquid pro and I have told more than one person not to. After my experience damaging one chip.

If you can't afford the risk then you will just have to live with it I guess


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if you can afford the risk I'd say de-lid in your circumstance and use cool lab liquid pro and I have told more than one person not to. After my experience damaging one chip.
> If you can't afford the risk then you will just have to live with it I guess


or try indigo extreme TIM


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> if you can afford the risk I'd say de-lid in your circumstance and use cool lab liquid pro and I have told more than one person not to. After my experience damaging one chip.
> If you can't afford the risk then you will just have to live with it I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or try indigo extreme TIM
Click to expand...

Don't think you can use Indigo on the die because Indigo is a thermal pad and it won't cover the die, but cover the surroundings.


----------



## DOM.

I think he ment to try the indigo extreme before de liding it

I've also had trouble with my main rig or its bf3 being a ***** lol


----------



## one80

I've got a 3570K running 4.5ghz @ 1.304v

I know the voltage is higher than most would need to run that 4.5, however the temps are all pretty reasonable - 60-65C during Prime blend, and mid 70s during small FTTs.

How does CPU VID affect voltage settings if I'm using offset - should I be using the VID shown in Core Temp as my target Vcore, the minimum, or maximum? I'm a little confused...

Does VID help to indicate a good/bad chip?


----------



## bgineng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> I've got a 3570K running 4.5ghz @ 1.304v
> I know the voltage is higher than most would need to run that 4.5, however the temps are all pretty reasonable - 60-65C during Prime blend, and mid 70s during small FTTs.
> How does CPU VID affect voltage settings if I'm using offset - should I be using the VID shown in Core Temp as my target Vcore, the minimum, or maximum? I'm a little confused...
> Does VID help to indicate a good/bad chip?


VID is unique to each chip, and it is just used to calculate how much voltage to feed the chip. If you're using offset, then VID + offset = Vcore. VID should also change as clock speed changes.


----------



## Swag

Do you guys think I should keep 4.8 @ 1.264 or clock down to 4.5 at stock?


----------



## mav2000

Delided!!!!!!!!










Before temps at 4.5 Ghz 1.20V










After temps at 4.5 Ghz 1.20V










Awesome temp drop on all 4 cores, but I think maybe a clean up and re mounting is required. Used Collaboratory Liquid Pro.

I should have used Linx, but in my hurry I ran IBT.

Btw, the Gflops has also increased after delidding. No idea why??


----------



## .theMetal

hey mav, you should zoom in on those pics and repost them. can't read the temps, they are too small


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey mav, you should zoom in on those pics and repost them. can't read the temps, they are too small


Mid 70s before, mid 50s after.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Delided!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before temps at 4.5 Ghz 1.20V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After temps at 4.5 Ghz 1.20V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome temp drop on all 4 cores, but I think maybe a clean up and re mounting is required. Used Collaboratory Liquid Pro.
> I should have used Linx, but in my hurry I ran IBT.
> Btw, the Gflops has also increased after delidding. No idea why??






Probably because the cooler it runs the faster it runs even at the same frequencies don't quote me on that though. I have heard that gflops means nothing though.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> hey mav, you should zoom in on those pics and repost them. can't read the temps, they are too small


Before:

63/72/70/63

After

51/57/55/51


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I so wanna do this but not worth loosing my warranty since I overclock it alot I need that warranty!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Before:
> 63/72/70/63
> After
> 51/57/55/51


awesome


----------



## sena

Damn, that de-liding looks soo delicious.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Damn, that de-liding looks soo delicious.


Yea I bet the glue is tasty?









LOL


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Yea I bet the glue is tasty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


Hahaha, maybe one day i will menage to gather enough bravery to do this.


----------



## mav2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I so wanna do this but not worth loosing my warranty since I overclock it alot I need that warranty!


Yes hats the first thing that went through my mind when I decided to do this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> awesome


Thanks man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Damn, that de-liding looks soo delicious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Hahaha, maybe one day i will menage to gather enough bravery to do this.


Well if you don't cAre about the warranty, then it's not an issue. It's not too difficult and took me about 15 minutes to do with a shaving blade. Just be careful to protect your fingers as well as the CPU. It's not as difficult as you think.

Also like I said I used coolaboratory pro between the IHS and the chip. I think it has some fusing possibilities and in time it may actually get fixed to the IHS.

Finally, in all my 15-16 years of playing with components I have had only a single dead CPU, which part died under LN2. I say part died as it would still work on stock settings and would probably give me a blue screen once in 5-10 days. The point I am tryin to make is, if you have a working CPU, unless you mess up the de lidding, it's very rare that you will kill the CPU within the 3 year warranty period. And BTW, I am running the chip with offset at around.85 negative. S basically I am running the chip at 4.5 ghz with lower volts then what it came with.

If you really think, this makes no difference to day to day usage and was done more as an experiment to corroborate findings with the others that have done it.


----------



## nigelreloaded

Hi just bought my ivy bridge last month dont have an proper cooler yet so no OC at the moment pls add me up thanks









Username: nigelreloaded
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3218B258
Max OC: STOCK SPEED
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461552


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav2000*
> 
> Yes hats the first thing that went through my mind when I decided to do this.
> Thanks man.
> Well if you don't cAre about the warranty, then it's not an issue. It's not too difficult and took me about 15 minutes to do with a shaving blade. Just be careful to protect your fingers as well as the CPU. It's not as difficult as you think.
> Also like I said I used coolaboratory pro between the IHS and the chip. I think it has some fusing possibilities and in time it may actually get fixed to the IHS.
> Finally, in all my 15-16 years of playing with components I have had only a single dead CPU, which part died under LN2. I say part died as it would still work on stock settings and would probably give me a blue screen once in 5-10 days. The point I am tryin to make is, if you have a working CPU, unless you mess up the de lidding, it's very rare that you will kill the CPU within the 3 year warranty period. And BTW, I am running the chip with offset at around.85 negative. S basically I am running the chip at 4.5 ghz with lower volts then what it came with.
> If you really think, this makes no difference to day to day usage and was done more as an experiment to corroborate findings with the others that have done it.


I have one full tube of coolaboratory pro so i might try, but i have one question for you.

After you delided, can you now use less voltage for same frequency then before delid?


----------



## phillyd

My friend got a decent camera so we decided to take some pics. Check the switchbox build log in the sig below. Things are moving slowly but surely.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My friend got a decent camera so we decided to take some pics. Check the switchbox build log in the sig below. Things are moving slowly but surely.


I was going to get that board or the MVG, and the MVG's sexy black/red look just won it for me, and the price tag as well being only $140.









Nice CPU cooler with a res in the back.







What waste of a res, send it to me if you aren't going to use it!


----------



## AbdullahG

I would have gone for the black Vengeance RAM, but looks nice nonetheless.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was going to get that board or the MVG, and the MVG's sexy black/red look just won it for me, and the price tag as well being only $140.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice CPU cooler with a res in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What waste of a res, send it to me if you aren't going to use it!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I would have gone for the black Vengeance RAM, but looks nice nonetheless.


it's all temporary:
most of the hardware will go into the Switch[Box] (sig) and the blue vengeance ram was temporarily borrowed from a friend for the Water Phantom pics. The res will be used (check build) and the cooler is for backup.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I would have gone for the black Vengeance RAM, but looks nice nonetheless.


I have an Asus MVG and I have blue vengeance RAM and I love the contrast. Just different I guess, I like having the majority of it black/red and some parts a different color and blue seems the nicest.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have an Asus MVG and I have blue vengeance RAM and I love the contrast. Just different I guess, I like having the majority of it black/red and some parts a different color and blue seems the nicest.


Understandable. I just like colors to match and work with one another.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have an Asus MVG and I have blue vengeance RAM and I love the contrast. Just different I guess, I like having the majority of it black/red and some parts a different color and blue seems the nicest.
> 
> 
> 
> Understandable. I just like colors to match and work with one another.
Click to expand...

Haha, I remember when I put orange and a lot of other colors that didn't match in art class. My teacher hated me for it, but I said, this is ART! It's different and just like picasso, it's just a bunch of different colors put on a canvas sheet.


----------



## Skullwipe

So I found a recent article that should make us all feel better about our CPU choice than we already do. These guys took a selection of modern CPU's and not only measured FPS, but also frame lag, it's a rather more in depth analysis than what I'm used to seeing.

From a pure gaming perspective it doesn't make much sense to buy anything but an i5, though I bet most of you with i7's do audio and video work which can take advantage of hyperthreading.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/23246/1


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> So I found a recent article that should make us all feel better about our CPU choice than we already do. These guys took a selection of modern CPU's and not only measured FPS, but also frame lag, it's a rather more in depth analysis than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> From a pure gaming perspective it doesn't make much sense to buy anything but an i5, though I bet most of you with i7's do audio and video work which can take advantage of hyperthreading.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/23246/1


Nice find, I actually needed that. I was actually planning to sell my CPU and buy a 2700K or a 3770K.







Thanks.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> So I found a recent article that should make us all feel better about our CPU choice than we already do. These guys took a selection of modern CPU's and not only measured FPS, but also frame lag, it's a rather more in depth analysis than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> From a pure gaming perspective it doesn't make much sense to buy anything but an i5, though I bet most of you with i7's do audio and video work which can take advantage of hyperthreading.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/23246/1


That's an interesting way of testing the architectures, and for getting more realistic views of frame rates as well. We feel those dips in performance, but they are seldom highlighted in the results of reviews.

I personally went with an i7 just because I've always been a little bit behind. Dual core was the standard? I had single. Quad core was the standard? I had dual core. 4 cores and 8 threads is the standard? I gots it!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> So I found a recent article that should make us all feel better about our CPU choice than we already do. These guys took a selection of modern CPU's and not only measured FPS, but also frame lag, it's a rather more in depth analysis than what I'm used to seeing.
> 
> From a pure gaming perspective it doesn't make much sense to buy anything but an i5, though I bet most of you with i7's do audio and video work which can take advantage of hyperthreading.
> 
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/23246/1
> 
> 
> 
> That's an interesting way of testing the architectures, and for getting more realistic views of frame rates as well. We feel those dips in performance, but they are seldom highlighted in the results of reviews.
> 
> I personally went with an i7 just because I've always been a little bit behind. Dual core was the standard? I had single. Quad core was the standard? I had dual core. 4 cores and 8 threads is the standard? I gots it!
Click to expand...

Technically 4core and 4threads are the standard right now, but ok.







Those extra threads don't hurt as long as they don't break your budget. Seriously though, other than folding, I never really needed the full 8 threads of my i7 930 so I decided to save $190 vs going the 3770k. I got my 3570k for only $160 so yea.


----------



## Tslm

I've had my 3570k at 4.4GHz @ 1.25v for a couple of weeks now and haven't had any WHEA errors, until today. Makes me wonder if my chip is getting worse or the error is just bad luck or something. It's been warmer here lately so it's probably been running a little warmer than it has been.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> I've had my 3570k at 4.4GHz @ 1.25v for a couple of weeks now and haven't had any WHEA errors, until today. Makes me wonder if my chip is getting worse or the error is just bad luck or something. It's been warmer here lately so it's probably been running a little warmer than it has been.


I have realized that I am stable when I switched over my CPU cooler and dropped my temps than vs my A70. I can run a notch lower voltage when cooler vs when my temps were fairly high.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taotree*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: taotree
> Max OC: 5.0 GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2483863


Pretty nice OC. Have you run any benchmarks with that like Prime or IBT?


----------



## Gilroyy

Username: Gilroyy
Chip Model: i7 3770k
Batch #: L222B213
Max OC: N/A
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488414


----------



## sockpirate

Hey guys i have been using my 3570k for the last few days.

Currently on the stock cooler, i idle at around 33-45c depending on the core. In just dota2 i have seen my highest temp about 70c is this normal for the stock cooler?

I will be moving to water soon, just making sure though. The cooler is seated properly and making full contact it seems.

EDIT: I am running at stock.


----------



## Khaled G

Try Prime95 and IBT and post your results


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Try Prime95 and IBT and post your results


i dunno, i am a bit reluctant to do that with just the stock cooler....


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Hey guys i have been using my 3570k for the last few days.
> Currently on the stock cooler, i idle at around 33-45c depending on the core. In just dota2 i have seen my highest temp about 70c is this normal for the stock cooler?
> I will be moving to water soon, just making sure though. The cooler is seated properly and making full contact it seems.
> EDIT: I am running at stock.


Yep, normal temps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Try Prime95 and IBT and post your results
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, i am a bit reluctant to do that with just the stock cooler....
Click to expand...

You can do it as long as you're on stock speed and voltage. Don't try to OC on the stock because that's when the temps skyrocket in a second.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Try Prime95 and IBT and post your results
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno, i am a bit reluctant to do that with just the stock cooler....
Click to expand...

I would be too unless you are undervolting your processor. Mine was hitting 95C+ in less than 30 seconds with the stock cooler on.


----------



## ChaosAD

Even though you are at stock clocks try to undervolt to help the temps. I m running [email protected] and im folding at 66-67C in a 31C room on stock hsf.


----------



## one80

Damn I wish I was getting the volts some of you are seeing:
L221B007 4.5 @ 1.312
3218C331 4.5 @ 1.296


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one80*
> 
> Damn I wish I was getting the volts some of you are seeing:
> L221B007 4.5 @ 1.312
> 3218C331 4.5 @ 1.296


Well, normally 3770k's are binned better so really 90% of the time you will get a decent chip unlike 3570k owners. Just some of us are lucky to get a decent chip. I mean does it make sense that a 3770k that has HT clocks higher and with lower voltages than something that is a whole lot less intense?


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You can do it as long as you're on stock speed and voltage. Don't try to OC on the stock because that's when the temps skyrocket in a second.


1- I messed around and OCed to 5.0 GHz @ 1.62v and had to run prime 95 to get it out of idle state and force the multiplier to reach 50 to be able to validate, in 10 seconds only I hitt 100C but successfully validated so I hit the restart button quickly and set the OC back to 4.3 @ 1.225v

2- Today I OCed to 4.4 @ 1.235, Intel burn test worked fine on standard, But at high or after few minutes of Prime95 I would reach 100C, On the other hand [email protected] seems to work fine with 83C max.

BTW I lowered the PLL to 1.73

Should I keep This OC or go back to 4.3 ???

EDIT: I'm on the stock cooler too, I'm saving to buy a corsair H80


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You can do it as long as you're on stock speed and voltage. Don't try to OC on the stock because that's when the temps skyrocket in a second.
> 
> 
> 
> 1- I messed around and OCed to 5.0 GHz @ 1.62v and had to run prime 95 to get it out of idle state and force the multiplier to reach 50 to be able to validate, in 10 seconds only I hitt 100C but successfully validated so I hit the restart button quickly and set the OC back to 4.3 @ 1.225v
> 
> 2- Today I OCed to 4.4 @ 1.235, Intel burn test worked fine on standard, But at high or after few minutes of Prime95 I would reach 100C, On the other hand [email protected] seems to work fine with 83C max.
> 
> BTW I lowered the PLL to 1.73
> 
> Should I keep This OC or go back to 4.3 ???
> 
> EDIT: I'm on the stock cooler too, I'm saving to buy a corsair H80
Click to expand...

Go back to 4.3 until you get the H80. Put PLL to 1.60 and see if it helps drop temps a bit.


----------



## Khaled G

I thought the lowest PLL recommended by intel is 1.71 (and the highest is 1.89)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I thought the lowest PLL recommended by intel is 1.71 (and the highest is 1.89)


I haven't had a problem running mine at 1.5 and it's been like this since I got it so.


----------



## staffy007

just got my z68 fatality going again, this board was the same with my 2600k it took more volts and won't clock my 3770k as high as my extreme3,but [email protected] still not to bad

Username: staffy007
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: L220B448
Max OC: 4800.59 (48 x 100.1) 1.248v
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488843


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't had a problem running mine at 1.5 and it's been like this since I got it so.


I'm running at 1.600 with no issues, only running at 4 Ghz atm, though I was stable at 4/5 Ghz with it at the same level. From my experiences and what others have posted, PLL doesn't need to increase with clock speeds like VCORE does.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't had a problem running mine at 1.5 and it's been like this since I got it so.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running at 1.600 with no issues, only running at 4 Ghz atm, though I was stable at 4/5 Ghz with it at the same level. From my experiences and what others have posted, PLL doesn't need to increase with clock speeds like VCORE does.
Click to expand...

It really depends on your chip but PLL doesn't affect stability of your OC linearly like vcore. With vcore, as you up the OC, you need more vcore. With PLL, you can have the same PLL any OC and be stable. Or if you put it too low, it may not like it and be unstable even at stock.


----------



## Robertesg1

Getting pretty good results so far with my 3570k and Sabertooth Z77. I am running it at 4.5ghz at 1.16v (set in offset) and it's stable for at least 4 hours in Prime 95 27.7. Cooling is Hyper 212+


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robertesg1*
> 
> Getting pretty good results so far with my 3570k and Sabertooth Z77. I am running it at 4.5ghz at 1.16v (set in offset) and it's stable for at least 4 hours in Prime 95 27.7. Cooling is Hyper 212+
> 
> Any ideas what 3570ks are doing on air these days?


Most don't reach 48 until extreme voltaging. So 4.5 is around 1.20 - 1.25. 4.2 - 4.3 on stock. 4.6 at around 1.32 - 1.36

Yours seems really good but I'd test using manual and you could probably lower vcore as well as using custom blend if you don't already.


----------



## mypg036

Please add me in the list. TQ.

Username: mypg036
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: L214C670
Max OC: 4,600MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488877


----------



## Strid3r

please add me to the list.

Username: Strid3r
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch# 3214C777
MAX OC: 4.5ghz
CPU-z Validation link- http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489045


----------



## Swag

Damn this new layout to join the club is 10x better than before. And people are actually reading the original post for the requirements.


----------



## coolhandluke41

here is my second i7









Username: coolhandluke41
Chip Model: i7 3770K
Batch# 3213B393
MAX OC: 5.0 for now .........


----------



## Matt26LFC

I have an i5 3570K

Matt26LFC
i5 3570K
3221C045
Stock speed at present


----------



## Skullwipe

Just added an MSI GT60 with an i7-3610QM to my fleet. Don't think there's a way for me to get a batch number without a full disassembley.









I will say though, single easiest laptop to clean and add parts to that I've ever owned, seven easy steps gets me to every user serviceable part, including the replaceable 670m GPU.


----------



## johnvosh

Username: johnvosh
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: 3214C939
Max OC: 4GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489758

Having been stress testing for an hour, temps don't seem to be going over 60c, is stable. Ran a couple benchmarks and a couple games and no problems. All I did was increase the multiplier to 40, didn't touch the voltage at all.


----------



## TitoJenks

First post ever on OCN ... be kind









Username: TitoJenks
Chip Model: i7 3770K
Batch #: L206A973
Max OC: 4300.4 MHz
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490903

I plan on posting my official OC results on the [Official] The Ivy Bridge Stable / Suicide Club shortly.


----------



## Arkaridge

Username: Arkaridge
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch No: L214C192
Max OC: 5200.98Ghz
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213

5.2Ghz under 1.4v. Pretty sure I could reach higher speeds, but I'm limited by my air cooler. =[


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch No: L214C192
> Max OC: 5200.98Ghz
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213
> 5.2Ghz under 1.4v. Pretty sure I could reach higher speeds, but I'm limited by my air cooler. =[


Which cooler?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Which cooler?


NZXT Havik 140. Does pretty well for a single tower cooler. Almost like a D-14.


----------



## Friction

Add me thanks.

*Username:* Friction
*Chip Model:* i7-3770k
*Batch #:* L220B359
*Max OC:* 4.6GHz at the moment
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491362


----------



## Skullwipe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> NZXT Havik 140. Does pretty well for a single tower cooler. Almost like a D-14.


Crazy thing is that the Havik 120 is supposed to cool better than the 140.


----------



## phillyd

Not really. It has almost as good of fans though they are smaller but it's the same heat sink design and the 140's is noticeably bigger


----------



## bengal

Username: bengal
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch#: 3221B852
Max OC: None. Running at stock for now.
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491826

Add me kindly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SquareDancer

I've got an i5 3570K and ASRock Z77 OC Formula.
I can get:
4.5GHz @ 1.24v (60-65C~)
4.6GHz @ 1.30v (65-70C~)
4.7GHz @ 1.344v (67-78C~)


----------



## shredzy

Man my 3770K is fair bad....

Chip Model: i7 3770k
Batch# L226B517
MAX OC: 4.5GHz @ 1.290V
CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492605

I can't run the volts any higher, its already hitting 92C when running LinX w/ AVX.

Really don't know if I'm missing something...........but any lower the voltage and its unstable.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Man my 3770K is fair bad....
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch# L226B517
> MAX OC: 4.5GHz @ 1.290V
> CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492605
> I can't run the volts any higher, its already hitting 92C when running LinX w/ AVX.
> Really don't know if I'm missing something...........but any lower the voltage and its unstable.


do you have ppl over voltage enabled ?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> do you have ppl ober voltage enabled ?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*


ROFL fixed it


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Man my 3770K is fair bad....
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch# L226B517
> MAX OC: 4.5GHz @ 1.290V
> CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492605
> I can't run the volts any higher, its already hitting 92C when running LinX w/ AVX.
> Really don't know if I'm missing something...........but any lower the voltage and its unstable.


You should be able to lower your cpu voltage to 1.2v and be stable. Might even be able to lower it more than that. 1.29v is way too much voltage for 4.5GHZ.


----------



## shredzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> do you have ppl over voltage enabled ?


Nope, will it help?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> You should be able to lower your cpu voltage to 1.2v and be stable. Might even be able to lower it more than that. 1.29v is way too much voltage for 4.5GHZ.


Can't even go .01V lower or it bluescreens in LinX









I have to be missing something...


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> You should be able to lower your cpu voltage to 1.2v and be stable. Might even be able to lower it more than that. 1.29v is way too much voltage for 4.5GHZ.


That's a good one. I need 1.28V for 4.4GHz so 1.29V is definitely not way too much for 4.5GHz.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> That's a good one. I need 1.28V for 4.4GHz so 1.29V is definitely not way too much for 4.5GHz.


They are both high for 4.4 oc. Mine does 4.7 at 1.248. What sort of temps are you getting ?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Nope, will it help?
> Can't even go .01V lower or it bluescreens in LinX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to be missing something...


i think it does try it, i always enable it when ocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> They are both high for 4.4 oc. Mine does 4.7 at 1.248. What sort of temps are you getting ?


i can get 5ghz at 1.275v stable on my SS does that count XD


----------



## sena

Man, you guys have some really good chips. I wish i have something like that.


----------



## SonDa5

My 3570k can do 4.5GHZ withe very little voltage but above 4.7GHZ I have to crank up the voltage to stay stable and the temps really take off.

I really think the motherboard and mother board bios has alot to do with over clock ability of IB cpus.

1.3v for 4.5GHZ is way too much much voltage.

3 voltage to dial in for IB.

PLL, IOH, CPU.

4.5GHz, 1.136v, PLL 1.55v, RAM 1.63v, IOH 1.05v RAM 2133mhz, 9-11-10-27-1T

Ambient Temp 21.11C

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2365024










5GHZ benchmarks
Super Pi 32m and MaxxMem2


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i think it does try it, i always enable it when ocing
> i can get 5ghz at 1.275v stable on my SS does that count XD


That 1.275v is crazy low voltage for 5GHZ.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That 1.275v is crazy low voltage for 5GHZ.


yeah its only at -50c on the ss I can't load IBT on h2o it bsod at 4.8









But I was messing with it on the ss trying to see how high I could oc the mem got 1532.7 mhz

But even at 5ghz the the temps never go over 0c but @ 5.5 it needs a lot more volts like 1.7 but temps get into the 80+


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> yeah its only at -50c on the ss I can't load IBT on h2o it bsod at 4.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I was messing with it on the ss trying to see how high I could oc the mem got 1532.7 mhz
> But even at 5ghz the the temps never go over 0c but @ 5.5 it needs a lot more volts like 1.7 but temps get into the 80+


Good stuff. Sounds fun.


----------



## Swag

Sorry, but what's SS? I've been trying to track the convos, and I get lost at "SS" every time.


----------



## McDown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, but what's SS? I've been trying to track the convos, and I get lost at "SS" every time.


Single Stage


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Good stuff. Sounds fun.


yeah its even more fun with ln2 does around 6.6-6.7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, but what's SS? I've been trying to track the convos, and I get lost at "SS" every time.


single stage phase


----------



## Prezesiak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> 4.5GHz, 1.136v, PLL 1.55v, RAM 1.63v, IOH 1.05v RAM 2133mhz, 9-11-10-27-1T


I must have a reaaaaally terrible CPU. 1.136v is my stock load voltage at stock frequency

Actually it was 1.120 but I had to bump it up a bit because it wasn't prime stable...stock CPU unstable at stock settings...I'm extremely lucky.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Prezesiak*
> 
> I must have a reaaaaally terrible CPU. 1.136v is my stock load voltage at stock frequency
> Actually it was 1.120 but I had to bump it up a bit because it wasn't prime stable...stock CPU unstable at stock settings...I'm extremely lucky.


Maybe its your mother board. I see alot of people with Asus mother boards having problems over clocking IB.


----------



## Prezesiak

Is there anyone on this forum who got significantly better OC results by changing Motherboard?


----------



## bengal

When will the owner''s list be updated


----------



## PCWargamer

I would like to join too:

I have a 3770K
5GHz @ 1.152v
Batch: 3219B383

(Only for Super Pi, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)

CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> When will the owner''s list be updated


He's on his honeymoon still I think and I think he deserves the time off since he was on 24/7 prior to his honeymoon and he was on time to time on his honeymoon. It's not mandatory to do this so just give him some time.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I would like to join too:
> I have a 3770K
> 5GHz @ 1.152v
> Batch: 3219B383
> (Only for Super Pi, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)
> CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181


It must be reading it wrong cuz 1.15v seems way to low for 5ghz


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I would like to join too:
> I have a 3770K
> 5GHz @ 1.152v
> Batch: 3219B383
> (Only for Super Pi, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)
> CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be reading it wrong cuz 1.15v seems way to low for 5ghz
Click to expand...

Or he's got one of those godly chips where you can run 5GHz at basically stock.


----------



## tw33k

Finally got my board after 2 months wiating for RMA. Actually, ASRock sent me a new one (brand new with latest BIOS) Anyway, I got my 3770K @ 4.6GHz fully stable (no WHEA errors even) on 1.248v (offset)
I'm very happy.




I'm tempted to grab another chip and try de-lidding it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> It must be reading it wrong cuz 1.15v seems way to low for 5ghz


You are correct. At least it did not last long....before the blue screen....

This is where I have it at now:

5GHz @ 1.376v

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497236



More like what I'd expect as the other was way too good!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I would like to join too:
> I have a 3770K
> 5GHz @ 1.152v
> Batch: 3219B383
> (Only for *Super Pi*, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)
> CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181


32M @5.0 would be more appropriate









EDIT; lol
http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/3200#post_18069478


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Or he's got one of those godly chips where you can run 5GHz at basically stock.


I wish. For prime95 and IBT I have it set to 4.6GHz @ 1.248v with temps in the high 80's.

Just playing around today and I was very much surprised at the 5GHz @ 1.152v today for super pi and it did not last long......

Still, I am happy with the 5GHz @ 1.376v, but I do not expect it to be stable for gaming or regular use.



Not through playing yet though and I will see what it will do!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I wish. For prime95 and IBT I have it set to 4.6GHz @ 1.248v with temps in the high 80's.
> Just playing around today and I was very much surprised at the 5GHz @ 1.152v today for super pi and it did not last long......
> Still, I am happy with the 5GHz @ 1.376v, but I do not expect it to be stable for gaming or regular use.
> 
> Not through playing yet though and I will see what it will do!


Got the 3770K to 5.1GHz @ 1.472v!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262



Lots of volts! Going back to 4.6GHz and 1.248v for regular use. Fun playing a little today though.....


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Got the 3770K to 5.1GHz @ 1.472v!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262
> 
> Lots of volts! Going back to 4.6GHz and 1.248v for regular use. Fun playing a little today though.....


whats the batch #

i ran IBT on mine on the SS @ 1.275v it passed but -50c makes it pass lol


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> yeah its even more fun with ln2 does around 6.6-6.7


With some LN2 on your HD7970 you could probably rank high on the 3dMark11 rankings at HWbot.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> With some LN2 on your HD7970 you could probably rank high on the 3dMark11 rankings at HWbot.


im not sure its just a ref so i should max out around 1400 maybe 1500 range

you need a lighting for top scores


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> im not sure its just a ref so i should max out around 1400 maybe 1500 range
> you need a lighting for top scores


Hopefully a bit more, my reference hit a wall around 1560 core. I still have to try freezing the lightning...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> im not sure its just a ref so i should max out around 1400 maybe 1500 range
> you need a lighting for top scores


Didn't realize how much domination the MSI Lightning HD7970 has in the competitive bench marking world.


----------



## Teiji

Hey guys, if you add a new hardware (like harddrive) to your system, will it affect the OC? I recently added another harddrive to my system (and also updated the BIOS from 1205 to 1504) and my system that used to be stable now BSOD instantly when I run prime95 test (40k FFT).

Old config that used to be stable:
4400 OC, LLC Medium, everything else default.
-0.030 offset
peak voltage: 1.216
idle (as low as): 0.888
p95 voltage: *1.192*/1.184/1.176/*1.168*/1.160 (usually settle at bold voltages)
temp: 72/75/72/71
p95 time: 11h (5m complete FFTs)

I'm not sure if the new harddrive or the new BIOS that is affecting OC stability, so I'm wondering if anyone has a similar experience...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hey guys, if you add a new hardware (like harddrive) to your system, will it affect the OC?
> I'm not sure if the new harddrive or the new BIOS that is affecting OC stability, so I'm wondering if anyone has a similar experience...


After updating MB BIOS I have had issues with over clocking. Some times an older MB BIOS works better for over clocking but may lack a little something added to a newer BIOS. If your system is working well and you don't need added features of newer BIOS it's sometimes best to just stick with working BIOS for over clocking.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Hey guys, if you add a new hardware (like harddrive) to your system, will it affect the OC?
> I'm not sure if the new harddrive or the new BIOS that is affecting OC stability, so I'm wondering if anyone has a similar experience...
> 
> 
> 
> After updating MB BIOS I have had issues with over clocking. Some times an older MB BIOS works better for over clocking but may lack a little something added to a newer BIOS. If your system is working well and you don't need added features of newer BIOS it's sometimes best to just stick with working BIOS for over clocking.
Click to expand...

I don't fix what's not broken. I only updated because some people was wondering if it performed well. That would be the only reason why I would flash BIOS other than a problem arises.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> whats the batch #
> i ran IBT on mine on the SS @ 1.275v it passed but -50c makes it pass lol


My Batch: 3219B383

IBT @ 1.275v @5.1GHz using SS? Good job. Cool temps do make a difference. Sounds fun.

My 5.1GHz blue screened every time I ran super pi or wprime all the times the program didn't just die part way through a run.
No way I would try IBT at 1.472v!







Temps were in the high 90s just with the pi's. H80 was doing best it could...


----------



## exploiteddna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> User: Khaled G
> Max OC: 5001.61 MHz
> Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2480220
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now I know what "Sky Rocketing Temperature" Means, 99C in 10 seconds)


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skullwipe*
> 
> New validated OC
> Username: Skullwipe
> Max OC: 4501.49 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482041


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nigelreloaded*
> 
> Hi just bought my ivy bridge last month dont have an proper cooler yet so no OC at the moment pls add me up thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: nigelreloaded
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3218B258
> Max OC: STOCK SPEED
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461552


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilroyy*
> 
> Username: Gilroyy
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch #: L222B213
> Max OC: N/A
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488414


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> just got my z68 fatality going again, this board was the same with my 2600k it took more volts and won't clock my 3770k as high as my extreme3,but [email protected] still not to bad
> Username: staffy007
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: L220B448
> Max OC: 4800.59 (48 x 100.1) 1.248v
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2488843


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here is my second i7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: coolhandluke41
> Chip Model: i7 3770K
> Batch# 3213B393
> MAX OC: 5.0 for now .........


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt26LFC*
> 
> I have an i5 3570K
> Matt26LFC
> i5 3570K
> 3221C045
> Stock speed at present


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnvosh*
> 
> Username: johnvosh
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3214C939
> Max OC: 4GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2489758
> Having been stress testing for an hour, temps don't seem to be going over 60c, is stable. Ran a couple benchmarks and a couple games and no problems. All I did was increase the multiplier to 40, didn't touch the voltage at all.


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitoJenks*
> 
> First post ever on OCN ... be kind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: TitoJenks
> Chip Model: i7 3770K
> Batch #: L206A973
> Max OC: 4300.4 MHz
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2490903
> I plan on posting my official OC results on the [Official] The Ivy Bridge Stable / Suicide Club shortly.


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch No: L214C192
> Max OC: 5200.98Ghz
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2482213
> 5.2Ghz under 1.4v. Pretty sure I could reach higher speeds, but I'm limited by my air cooler. =[


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Friction*
> 
> Add me thanks.
> *Username:* Friction
> *Chip Model:* i7-3770k
> *Batch #:* L220B359
> *Max OC:* 4.6GHz at the moment
> *CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491362


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bengal*
> 
> Username: bengal
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch#: 3221B852
> Max OC: None. Running at stock for now.
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2491826
> Add me kindly. Thanks in advance.


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredzy*
> 
> Man my 3770K is fair bad....
> Chip Model: i7 3770k
> Batch# L226B517
> MAX OC: 4.5GHz @ 1.290V
> CPU-z Validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2492605
> I can't run the volts any higher, its already hitting 92C when running LinX w/ AVX.
> Really don't know if I'm missing something...........but any lower the voltage and its unstable.


ADDED








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I would like to join too:
> I have a 3770K
> 5GHz @ 1.152v
> Batch: 3219B383
> (Only for Super Pi, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)
> CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181


ADDED









Sorry guys Ive been really busy ever since summer ended and im back in school. If I missed anyone, please send me a PM so i can add/update you.
Swag will be helping me update the sheet, so if you have any isues you can also contact him.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't fix what's not broken. I only updated because some people was wondering if it performed well. That would be the only reason why I would flash BIOS other than a problem arises.


I agree with you. But the only reason I updated my BIOS from 1205 to 1504 was because Asus added a Fast Boot option (I'd do anything to speed up POST time bc it's slower than my Windows boot time--from Windows logo to desktop, which is annoying for a modern motherboard).

So you think the new harddrive isn't what's causing the OC instability, but rather the new BIOS?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I don't fix what's not broken. I only updated because some people was wondering if it performed well. That would be the only reason why I would flash BIOS other than a problem arises.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. But the only reason I updated my BIOS from 1205 to 1504 was because Asus added a Fast Boot option (I'd do anything to speed up POST time bc it's slower than my Windows boot time--from Windows logo to desktop, which is annoying for a modern motherboard).
> 
> So you think the new harddrive isn't what's causing the OC instability, but rather the new BIOS?
Click to expand...

What new hard drive? Is it an SSD?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelrw*
> 
> Originally Posted by PCWargamer
> 
> I would like to join too:
> I have a 3770K
> 5GHz @ 1.152v
> Batch: 3219B383
> (Only for Super Pi, wprime, and such - not prime95 or IBT)
> CPU-Z validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497181
> 
> ADDED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys Ive been really busy ever since summer ended and im back in school. If I missed anyone, please send me a PM so i can add/update you.
> If anyone would like to volunteer to help maintain the spreadsheet, shoot me a PM and we can work something out.


Thanks for getting to all of these. But, could you please *not* use that 5GHz @ 1.152v as it was more of a fluke than something I would want to claim.

Can you use this instead:

3770K
5.1GHz @ 1.472v
Batch: 3219B383

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262

or even....

3770K
5GHz @ 1.376v
Batch: 3219B383

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497236

I really do not want anyone to think I had 3770 that could do 5GHz @ 1.152v using a H80 as it didn't last much beyond the validation.....

Thanks


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> My Batch: 3219B383
> IBT @ 1.275v @5.1GHz using SS? Good job. Cool temps do make a difference. Sounds fun.
> My 5.1GHz blue screened every time I ran super pi or wprime all the times the program didn't just die part way through a run.
> No way I would try IBT at 1.472v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were in the high 90s just with the pi's. H80 was doing best it could...


yeah at 5ghz 1.275v on single stage phase

it does 6+ on ln2


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> My Batch: 3219B383
> IBT @ 1.275v @5.1GHz using SS? Good job. Cool temps do make a difference. Sounds fun.
> My 5.1GHz blue screened every time I ran super pi or wprime all the times the program didn't just die part way through a run.
> No way I would try IBT at 1.472v!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were in the high 90s just with the pi's. H80 was doing best it could...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah at 5ghz 1.275v on single stage phase
> 
> it does 6+ on ln2
Click to expand...

WOW, that is nice. I want to do LN2! I want to be able to join the 6GHz club!


----------



## codenamew

Hey, I just got my 3570K last week. Trying to find the max OC that this chip can get under air cooling using Noctua D14. By the way, the higher OC i manage to get is 4.6Ghz. Pls add me up to the records.

Username:codenamew
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: L214C670
Max OC: 4600.82 Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497573


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codenamew*
> 
> Hey, I just got my 3570K last week. Trying to find the max OC that this chip can get under air cooling using Noctua D14. By the way, the higher OC i manage to get is 4.6Ghz. Pls add me up to the records.
> 
> Username:codenamew
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: L214C670
> Max OC: 4600.82 Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497573





It will take some time for it to show on the spreadsheet.


----------



## Agenesis

Nice OC guys.

Man this thread is really giving me the itch. It makes me want to go pick up the Asrock ITX board and OC my 3570k. But apparently it doesn't feature pll voltage control so I don't know what effects that'll have on higher oc ranges. Really looking forward to clocking this thing to 5GHZ on my mini itx rig. Hopefully a H80 can handle it or I'll have to figure out a way to put a custom loop on my FT03 mini LOL.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Nice OC guys.
> 
> Man this thread is really giving me the itch. It makes me want to go pick up the Asrock ITX board and OC my 3570k. But apparently it doesn't feature pll voltage control so I don't know what effects that'll have on higher oc ranges. Really looking forward to clocking this thing to 5GHZ on my mini itx rig. Hopefully a H80 can handle it or I'll have to figure out a way to put a custom loop on my FT03 mini LOL.


A mini board will probably yield really bad OC results. Not sure though because I never wanted to deal with those tiny boards.


----------



## bengal

Hey thanks for adding me tot he club man


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> It will take some time for it to show on the spreadsheet.


you cant update the op why post that


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> It will take some time for it to show on the spreadsheet.
> 
> 
> 
> you cant update the op why post that
Click to expand...

I can update the spreadsheet.


----------



## DOM.

i didnt know that i tired but i cant change it


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt know that i tired but i cant change it


Haha it's cool. I was just able to change it now because so many people want to join and I'm on this forum basically 24/7.







When school starts, it doesn't matter because I carry an iPad around with me and I can log on anywhere.







Good thing my dad's company let me have this for my birthday! So happy.


----------



## DOM.

U suck lol

I don't even own a tablet









Was thinkin of getting one for my kids

But as for me I got no more cpus and don't plan on gettin anymore







it was fun while it lasted haha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> U suck lol
> 
> I don't even own a tablet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinkin of getting one for my kids
> 
> But as for me I got no more cpus and don't plan on gettin anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was fun while it lasted haha


Well, I got it for free for my birthday so yea. I paid for my computer though.







Took a while but it was worth it! Had to work for my dad for setting up servers and networking buildings. Hard work but this computer was definitely worth it! To be completely honest, I don't think you should get a tablet for your kids. If you do, lay down the line where the tablet is yours and they only have the privilege to use it. Nowadays, I see 8 year old having their own laptops, tablets, and expensive phones. I remember the day when I got my first phone at 14 years old and it was a free phone. With these new things, all they know is "Can I have the new iPad?" "It's new and I don't like the old one anymore." I'm fairly young myself, but I like the old days where we watched Pokemon after school on our 11 channel TV. My family couldn't afford cable then







. Good experience though, allowed me to learn a few things.


----------



## Zantrill

Will OC soon.... (more than 4.1) when I can be in a position to buy a replacement.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What new hard drive? Is it an SSD?


I had a Crucial m4 128G SSD and 1 Hitachi 1TB HDD before. Now I just bought and added a WD Caviar Black 2TB HDD to my system.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What new hard drive? Is it an SSD?
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Crucial m4 128G SSD and 1 Hitachi 1TB HDD before. Now I just bought and added a WD Caviar Black 2TB HDD to my system.
Click to expand...

Since it is not an SSD, then most likely it is something else. Turn off all overclocks for component in your rig (GPU, RAM, CPU, etc). Re-flash BIOS to most current BIOS Version. Check and see if you get BSOD with just default settings. Post your results.


----------



## Teiji

Nope, no BSOD, freezes, or anything like that at default. Like I said, my previous mild 4400 OC was rock stable back then, but ever since I added a new harddrive and updated new BIOS (both done at the same time), the OC is no longer stable. I upped my offset from -0.030 to -0.015 and currently doing preliminary stress tests. So far, it seems stable. Gonna do an 8h run soon.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Nope, no BSOD, freezes, or anything like that at default. Like I said, my previous mild 4400 OC was rock stable back then, but ever since I added a new harddrive and updated new BIOS (both done at the same time), the OC is no longer stable. I upped my offset from -0.030 to -0.015 and currently doing preliminary stress tests. So far, it seems stable. Gonna do an 8h run soon.


It seems like it could've been your OC. Anyway, just go do your stress-testing for the OC again and be happy at the end.


----------



## TheStig93

Hey guys, just started messing with the multiplier of my 3570k and I have a few questions to ask!

First of all, if I just increase the multiplier, is it actually affecting the turbo speed, or can I just disable it when I overclock it past 3.6 ghz? or is there something like a turbo boost multiplier?
And if I increase only the multiplier, my mainboard wont mess with the voltages right? have a z77 extreme4. not doing something serious, as mentioned just messing around. thanks in advance


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Hey guys, just started messing with the multiplier of my 3570k and I have a few questions to ask!
> 
> First of all, if I just increase the multiplier, is it actually affecting the turbo speed, or can I just disable it when I overclock it past 3.6 ghz? or is there something like a turbo boost multiplier?
> And if I increase only the multiplier, my mainboard wont mess with the voltages right? have a z77 extreme4. not doing something serious, as mentioned just messing around. thanks in advance


Do this.

Increase multiplier to 42. Disable all power-saving features *other* than EIST (Enhanced Intel SpeedStep Technology) and C1E. This includes disabling C-states!!!
Keep everything else stock! Do not change anything else!

Stress-test for a while and see if it's stable.


----------



## TheStig93

will try in a while, thx.

can you explain why to turn all the other power saving features? what advantage do i have with that?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> will try in a while, thx.
> 
> can you explain why to turn all the other power saving features? what advantage do i have with that?


Mostly it's because they cause problems and random BSODs. Some people have problems, some people don't. It's better to turn it off since it doesn't really matter? I mean the main thing you need to have is C1E and EIST because that's basically what clocks your CPU speed down and keeps it there until you need the OC and it will go to 4.2GHz.


----------



## TheStig93

alright, will try that out tomorrow thx a lot.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> alright, will try that out tomorrow thx a lot.


Yea no prob. Just post your results tomorrow or whenever you do it so people can help you troubleshoot things if something went wrong.


----------



## TheStig93

Well, I actually got curious and tried it out right now.









All power saving I found was the "powersaving feature" and it was already turned off.

I bumped the multiplier to 40 for now and then ran Prime95 maximum heat test.

On stock clocks it got to 63°C max.
At 4 Ghz the max was 70°C, which is still perfectly fine I guess but I dont think im gonna run it like that. Can playing with the voltage actually decrease the temps?
Was the first time I actually heared my CPU cooler lol, using the Xigmatek SD1283

Edit: The 7 min. of prime test reported it to be stable, no bsod as well of course.

Edit 2: Running prime95 max. heat test at 4.2Ghz since 15 min. stable so far. what now?

Another edit guys! I actually played around with CPU-Z and the BIOS now and found out that my mainboard has been raising the voltage through the Turbo Boost Voltage. For example it went from 1.16 at stock I think to over 1.2 at a x43 multiplier! Could that be the reason for the 10°C increase in temps? Should I disbale that feature also? Thanks in advance again.


----------



## sena

70C is nothing for IB chips, up to 85C-90C is considered ok for stress tests like prime95/linx.


----------



## TheStig93

Youre totally right as to what Ive read on the internet, but I have no needs for such power, so I Am just going to stick with stock speeds for daily use anyway. Just overclocking for the hell of it.







Also its fun!

Anyway heres a post from another thread I started, as I got more into the overclocking thing, maybe I can get some answers here as well.

Sup!

Just started messing around with my 3570K and Id really appreciate some feedback from the people on here that actually know something about overclocking, because I dont. biggrin.gif

The first thing I did was bumping the multiplier to 40, the temps rose up by a solid 10°C and I noticed that according to CPU-Z the Vcore while under prime95 testing went from ~1.16 to 1.224, which I didnt want to as im only going for slight overclocks on stock voltages.

Anyway I tried seeting the Vcore from Auto to Offset +0.005 and Additional Turbo Boost Voltage from Auto to +0.004, which brought the same result, a reported Vcore of 1.224. So I started messing around with the Vcore and put it to -0.055 on a Level 5 LLC (was auto before). This resulted in a Vcore of 1.168 (which should be around the stock Vcore?) and 6min. of Prime95 reported it to be stable and the temps also dropped by over 5°C from the x40 multiplier with automatic voltages. Is this ok or did I do something wrong? Temps are hovering around 65°C on load and below 29°C in idle.

Thanks in advance and please bare with me for asking so many questions

Also, at what voltage would the CPUs lifetime start to get shorter, if at all?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Also, at what voltage would the CPUs lifetime start to get shorter, if at all?


Everytime you increase voltage even if by 1 mV your CPU's lifetime gets shorter.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> Also, at what voltage would the CPUs lifetime start to get shorter, if at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime you increase voltage even if by 1 mV your CPU's lifetime gets shorter.
Click to expand...

Seriously? Not even. I have had CPU's last longer when they were overclocked vs CPU's I've had that weren't ever OCd.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Seriously? Not even. I have had CPU's last longer when they were overclocked vs CPU's I've had that weren't ever OCd.


100% serious. The thing is Intel cpus last ATLEAST 10 years when stock and with modest oc and overvoltage they could still last 5 years. Most upgrade before that so they won't notice the lifespan shortening. But the fact that most don't notice it doesn't make it any less true. I thougth this was wide spread knowledge by now?
Note: Pulled the year numbers from my ass, so they aren't anywhere near accurate but you still get the point.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Seriously? Not even. I have had CPU's last longer when they were overclocked vs CPU's I've had that weren't ever OCd.
> 
> 
> 
> 100% serious. The thing is Intel cpus last ATLEAST 10 years when stock and with modest oc and overvoltage they could still last 5 years. Most upgrade before that so they won't notice the lifespan shortening. But the fact that most don't notice it doesn't make it any less true. I though this was wide spread knowledge by now?
> Note: Pulled the year numbers from my ass, so they aren't anywhere near accurate but you still get the point.
Click to expand...

I get where you're coming from, but CPU's are run on a voltage that is usually below what they can run at. I mean, most CPU's can last 10 years even on higher voltage than stock. My dad still has his C2D that he gave me when I was about 5. It's been OCed since 2003 and still running strong. I have my i7 930 that is running @ 1.392vcore (max 1.40 vcore) and it's still running strong since it's been released. No degrade by the way.

I think Intel CPU's are rated a certain speed, but really can run higher and last the same amount of time with higher vcore.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I get where you're coming from, but CPU's are run on a voltage that is usually below what they can run at. I mean, most CPU's can last 10 years even on higher voltage than stock. My dad still has his C2D that he gave me when I was about 5. It's been OCed since 2003 and still running strong. I have my i7 930 that is running @ 1.392vcore (max 1.40 vcore) and it's still running strong since it's been released. No degrade by the way.
> I think Intel CPU's are rated a certain speed, but really can run higher and last the same amount of time with higher vcore.


Ofcourse they are run below the max voltage they can run at. Most Ivy Bridge CPUs stand atleast 1.7V (used with dice bench), but not for long. And yes that was my point. I agree with you that overclocked CPUs last a long time but it is still a fact that at a lower voltage they last longer. If you don't believe me, believe the intel engineers that have also said this. And no I won't look it up for you, because it is common knowledge.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I get where you're coming from, but CPU's are run on a voltage that is usually below what they can run at. I mean, most CPU's can last 10 years even on higher voltage than stock. My dad still has his C2D that he gave me when I was about 5. It's been OCed since 2003 and still running strong. I have my i7 930 that is running @ 1.392vcore (max 1.40 vcore) and it's still running strong since it's been released. No degrade by the way.
> I think Intel CPU's are rated a certain speed, but really can run higher and last the same amount of time with higher vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Ofcourse they are run below the max voltage they can run at. Most Ivy Bridge CPUs stand atleast 1.7V (used with dice bench), but not for long. And yes that was my point. I agree with you that overclocked CPUs last a long time but it is still a fact that at a lower voltage they last longer. If you don't believe me, believe the intel engineers that have also said this. And no I won't look it up for you, because it is common knowledge.
Click to expand...

Normally, I don't ask for links.

Here, there is a fine line between science and reality. Something can be created for a use and under certain scientific laws or research, the conclusion can come to something. Although, in reality, the outcome can be completely different. Engineers may say that certain building can last only for so long or CPU's in this case can only last a certain amount. If this was true, why are we still finding remnants of buildings that was supposed to be washed away a long time ago?

What I'm trying to say here is, I have overclocked for a while and I agree that adding a lot of voltage may decrease the life of a CPU, but adding a tiny bit won't hurt it at all. A single MV increase will not degrade the CPU. Adding maybe 0.30volts may, but definitely not 1mV.

I don't really feel like arguing so you believe what you want and I'll do what I want. Nothing's really certain in this world except taxes and death or so what that guy said.


----------



## TheStig93

But is there any way to OC it as far as possible with the stock volts? I mean even with the smallest Offset settings of +0.005 and +0.004 and also on Auto settings the Vcore went from ~1.16 to over 1.22V. What the hell? As mentioned, the x40 multiplier on a Vcore offset of -0.055 was stable so far.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> But is there any way to OC it as far as possible with the stock volts? I mean even with the smallest Offset settings of +0.005 and +0.004 and also on Auto settings the Vcore went from ~1.16 to over 1.22V. What the hell? As mentioned, the x40 multiplier on a Vcore offset of -0.055 was stable so far.


Go into BIOS, change vcore to AUTO and use manual for now. Change multi to 42 and stress-test using prime95 custom blend for 10 minutes, if it passes, up multi by 1 and do it again. If you fail, drop down 1 multi and stress-test that for 12 hours. If you crash or get an error anytime during the 12 hours stress-test, drop ratio down 1 and do it again.


----------



## nezff

Username: nezff
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch#: 3225B936
Max OC: Stock (current)
CPUZ Validation: (awaiting install)


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Count me in..3770k Batch L221A986


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Username: nezff
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch#: 3225B936
> Max OC: Stock (current)
> CPUZ Validation: (awaiting install)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*Accepted
Updated*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> Count me in..3770k Batch L221A986


Please follow the correct format stated on the OP.

So guys, I have a major problem. My PC booted properly for the first boot of the day and when I restarted it, I got a fatal error. I spent about 1 hour looking this problem up and talking to my dad's Microsoft source, and he said it is a messed up OS or RAM. I have now concluded that it is the OS. I just reinstalled this Windows Installation about 4 days ago and it went like this? No wonder I have an OCD in reinstalling Windows every 3 days. Anyway, just wanted to vent my anger. It's gonna be a looooong 3 hours. Updates and all!

Thank you Sean Webster for making this Windows Installation guide! Such a big help.


----------



## Systemlord

I finely received my Intel Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K (*batch #3224A925*), haven't got my MB or RAM yet. Is my batch number any indication of how it will overclock or behave under overclocking? I'll be buying an Asus Maximus Extreme Z77 soon with Corsair Dominator GT's with the red cooling fins to match my STH10 build!









The voice of reason in my head is telling me to get the ultra low voltage Samsung RAM!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I finely received my Intel Ivy Bridge Core i7 3770K (*batch #3224A925*), haven't got my MB or RAM yet. Is my batch number any indication of how it will overclock or behave under overclocking? I'll be buying an Asus Maximus Extreme Z77 soon with Corsair Dominator GT's with the red cooling fins to match my STH10 build!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The voice of reason in my head is telling me to get the ultra low voltage Samsung RAM!


Samsung RAM only if you are going to be adding it to your loop or if you are making custom RAM cooler. I'd go for a MVF (Formula) instead because I doubt you'd use all the extra features in the MVE.

Look at the Ivy Bridge stable club or on here and look at the batch numbers. If there is one exactly the same as your batch number, you can see a theoretical thought of what your CPU will do. Make sure you join this club using the proper format!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM only if you are going to be adding it to your loop or if you are making custom RAM cooler. I'd go for a MVF (Formula) instead because I doubt you'd use all the extra features in the MVE.
> Look at the Ivy Bridge stable club or on here and look at the batch numbers. If there is one exactly the same as your batch number, you can see a theoretical thought of what your CPU will do. Make sure you join this club using the proper format!


wait how come only if you are adding them to a loop? they don't get hot - even when overclocked.

They are very fun for overclocking


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM only if you are going to be adding it to your loop or if you are making custom RAM cooler. I'd go for a MVF (Formula) instead because I doubt you'd use all the extra features in the MVE.
> Look at the Ivy Bridge stable club or on here and look at the batch numbers. If there is one exactly the same as your batch number, you can see a theoretical thought of what your CPU will do. Make sure you join this club using the proper format!
> 
> 
> 
> wait how come only if you are adding them to a loop? they don't get hot - even when overclocked.
> 
> They are very fun for overclocking
Click to expand...

I was just thinking why he would get the Corsair ones would be because they look better in a build. That's why I said if he's adding them to his loop or making custom heatsinks for them.

I just reinstalled Windows and now I am having a problem installing Steam. I keep getting the error "There was a problem with your Steam Installation". I Google'd and all the answers didn't work for me. Anyone have a thought on this?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was just thinking why he would get the Corsair ones would be because they look better in a build. That's why I said if he's adding them to his loop or making custom heatsinks for them.
> I just reinstalled Windows and now I am having a problem installing Steam. I keep getting the error "There was a problem with your Steam Installation". I Google'd and all the answers didn't work for me. Anyone have a thought on this?


O gotcha for the color scheme/look of the rig.

Did you try to re install steam? It seems like that happened to me once and a simple uninstall - shutdown - re install seemed to fix the problem.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was just thinking why he would get the Corsair ones would be because they look better in a build. That's why I said if he's adding them to his loop or making custom heatsinks for them.
> I just reinstalled Windows and now I am having a problem installing Steam. I keep getting the error "There was a problem with your Steam Installation". I Google'd and all the answers didn't work for me. Anyone have a thought on this?
> 
> 
> 
> O gotcha for the color scheme/look of the rig.
> 
> Did you try to re install steam? It seems like that happened to me once and a simple uninstall - shutdown - re install seemed to fix the problem.
Click to expand...

Yea, tried that. I have tried so many different methods. I tried deleting the tier0 file and still no luck! I want to play GO and some other games I just bought!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM only if you are going to be adding it to your loop or if you are making custom RAM cooler. I'd go for a MVF (Formula) instead because I doubt you'd use all the extra features in the MVE.
> Look at the Ivy Bridge stable club or on here and look at the batch numbers. If there is one exactly the same as your batch number, you can see a theoretical thought of what your CPU will do. Make sure you join this club using the proper format!


I don't plan on using more than two graphics cards in SLI and one sound card for 5.1/7.1 surround, I won't be using on-board sound.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Samsung RAM only if you are going to be adding it to your loop or if you are making custom RAM cooler. I'd go for a MVF (Formula) instead because I doubt you'd use all the extra features in the MVE.
> Look at the Ivy Bridge stable club or on here and look at the batch numbers. If there is one exactly the same as your batch number, you can see a theoretical thought of what your CPU will do. Make sure you join this club using the proper format!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plan on using more than two graphics cards in SLI and one sound card for 5.1/7.1 surround, I won't be using on-board sound.
Click to expand...

Get the Formula and save the money. Spend the money on a better card! $100 is a lot. You can get a better PSU if you want.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Get the Formula and save the money. Spend the money on a better card! $100 is a lot. You can get a better PSU if you want.


Just 10 minutes ago I was sleeving my Seasonic X-1250 with MDPC-X sleeving, it's only $100 bucks more for the King Of Z77!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Get the Formula and save the money. Spend the money on a better card! $100 is a lot. You can get a better PSU if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Just 10 minutes ago I was sleeving my Seasonic X-1250 with MDPC-X sleeving, it's only $100 bucks more for the King Of Z77!
Click to expand...

I was telling you your options. $100 can make a difference like from a 670 to a 680. Or 16GB or 32GB of RAM. Or a new SSD!

Anyway, anyone know which USB drive is the fastest and most reliable? Don't really care about encryption or security for it. I keep it on my desk and I usually only use it when I need to transfer files from one PC to another. So anyone know? Also, I need about a 16 - 32GB only. Thanks guys.


----------



## DOM.

Can you oc the Intel hd 4000 on a z68 mivg ?

Or only on z77 ?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Can you of the Intel hd 4000 on a z68 mivg ?
> Or only on z77 ?


I believe that you can use them on both.

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/359858-33-chipset-support-hd4000


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> I believe that you can use them on both.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/359858-33-chipset-support-hd4000


i did i typo XD

i ment can you oc the hd 4000 on a z68 cuz its not showing any clock settings in the bios or in windows


----------



## Gunderman456

Add me to the Ivy Bridge owner's club! Go here for build Log/Pics;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Add me to the Ivy Bridge owner's club! Go here for build Log/Pics;
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1302993/computer-building-pleasure-angst


Please follow the entry format found in the requirements in first page. Only then can I input you into the club.


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Please follow the entry format found in the requirements in first page. Only then can I input you into the club.


Have not overclocked yet, once I do, I will input the required entry information and let you know.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> i did i typo XD
> i ment can you oc the hd 4000 on a z68 cuz its not showing any clock settings in the bios or in windows


On z77 I had to install the hd4000 driver, & then to OC it I had to install Intel extreme tuning utility http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22
You can try that on the z68 & see if it gets it done.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I just got a Core i5 3470 (Non-K) Semi Unlocked Processor. Overclocked @ 3.8 stock voltage. Multiplier won't go any higher and I don't want to mess with base clock.


----------



## nagle3092

So I just got my 3770K and this is what I'm sitting at for 4.5ghz. Its currently running a custom blend of Prime95, I had ran it through 30 rounds of IBT using the very high preset just before this. So far max temps durring IBT were 76c and now during prime95 they are sitting around 70c. So how is this chip?


----------



## Gunderman456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> So I just got my 3770K and this is what I'm sitting at for 4.5ghz. Its currently running a custom blend of Prime95, I had ran it through 30 rounds of IBT using the very high preset just before this. So far max temps durring IBT were 76c and now during prime95 they are sitting around 70c. So how is this chip?


Good overclock and great temps at load. You can still push it with ease!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Good overclock and great temps at load. You can still push it with ease!


Yeah I'm sure I could but I'm gonna leave it for now. I'm gonna work on lowering the voltage more first since I just set offset to + 0.005 and Pll to 1.6 and booted it up and been running stress tests. Maybe after I'll take it higher.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gunderman456*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Please follow the entry format found in the requirements in first page. Only then can I input you into the club.
> 
> 
> 
> Have not overclocked yet, once I do, I will input the required entry information and let you know.
Click to expand...

Ok then. I'll add you then.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> On z77 I had to install the hd4000 driver, & then to OC it I had to install Intel extreme tuning utility http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?keyword=%22%22extreme+tuning+utility%22%22
> You can try that on the z68 & see if it gets it done.


thanks ill give it a try


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I have an i7 3770K with indigo extreme on a maximus v gene (soon to be extreme) mobo with a total of 720mm of rad space and I am still having trouble getting 4.9 ghz stable. Soon I shall find the magic and post back with screen pics.


----------



## nagle3092

So Im pretty sure I've found my lowest stable voltage for 4.5ghz. If I bump it from offset -0.060 to -0.065 it would BSOD on me in the first 1-2 minutes of prime. I'm gonna let it run prime a little longer and call it good though. Now if I can figure out what the hell is going on with my ram.

Current OC


----------



## TitoJenks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> So Im pretty sure I've found my lowest stable voltage for 4.5ghz. If I bump it from offset -0.060 to -0.065 it would BSOD on me in the first 1-2 minutes of prime. I'm gonna let it run prime a little longer and call it good though. Now if I can figure out what the hell is going on with my ram.
> Current OC


What are your max temps on air for a 12+ hour Prime95 run using your current cooling solution? I find that mine spike pretty high @ 4.3GHz (temps max in the mid 90's @ 1.16v) with a CM Hyper 212+ push/pull config...I'm impressed that your temps are running much lower than that @ 4.5GHz with higher voltage. Trying to determine whether it is my cpu cooler or something else...already tried to re-seat without much improvement.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TitoJenks*
> 
> What are your max temps on air for a 12+ hour Prime95 run using your current cooling solution? I find that mine spike pretty high @ 4.3GHz (temps max in the mid 90's @ 1.16v) with a CM Hyper 212+ push/pull config...I'm impressed that your temps are running much lower than that @ 4.5GHz with higher voltage. Trying to determine whether it is my cpu cooler or something else...already tried to re-seat without much improvement.


They sit around 70c, that was with 1.216v running prime95 overnight while I was at work, during IBT they would hit around 77c. Right now I have my window open so the temps are around 5c lower than they normally would be.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> They sit around 70c, that was with 1.216v running prime95 overnight while I was at work, during IBT they would hit around 77c. Right now I have my window open so the temps are around 5c lower than they normally would be.


That sounds like a very good chip then. You could do more once you wish to and we would like to know how it goes once you do.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone happen to know how much it costs for Intel to produce a 3770K? I'm fairly interested in how much they are profiting.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how much it costs for Intel to produce a 3770K? I'm fairly interested in how much they are profiting.


That is pretty classified info.

I only know how much Iphone4 costs.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know how much it costs for Intel to produce a 3770K? I'm fairly interested in how much they are profiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That is pretty classified info.
> 
> I only know how much Iphone4 costs.
Click to expand...

Yea, but I wish someone would find out. I want to know if they are selling it for a really high profit or sticking to a more consumer-friendly platform.


----------



## bufu994

guys is this ok ?


and im haveing problem with overclocking the ram :S just dont know what to do
and my CPU seems to run too hot
when I oc teh ram prime starts crashing

my build is :
3770K + H100 cooler
ASUS MAXIMUS V Formula
Samsung 30nm 4x4GB
seasonic gold X750
old GTX 560 MSI twinForz


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bufu994*
> 
> guys is this ok ?
> 
> and im haveing problem with overclocking the ram :S just dont know what to do
> and my CPU seems to run too hot
> when I oc teh ram prime starts crashing
> my build is :
> 3770K + H100 cooler
> ASUS MAXIMUS V Formula
> Samsung 30nm 4x4GB
> seasonic gold X750
> old GTX 560 MSI twinForz


What voltage is your RAM set at? 16GB of RAM while populating all of your DIMMs could be hurting your OC.


----------



## Swag

Hey guys, I bought a H100 for only $60 and was wondering where should I put the tubing? On the right or left?


----------



## bufu994

The RAM was on 1.35V

Im currently running prime (been over 2 hours now )
and i got the ram at 1875Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 (latency went that way on auto







) and 1.4V ohh and VCCIO at 1.1 i think i can lower a bit but not sure if i should bother it gives me 32236 DRAM efficiency score with the MEM TweakIT if i go on 2133 it gets like 32810 score , but crashes on prime .....
and on stock it gets only like 28k score

the CPU is at x45-x44-x43-x42 multiplier set for each core and 1.2V witch i think i can get down a bit but temps are under 70C so im ok

dont know why but my cores 2 and 3 tend to be around 5C higher then my cores 1and 4

can anyone suggest me a good and simple benchmark for cpu and RAM ???


----------



## Swag

Custom blend prime95. Select blend first then custom and put 90% of your RAM for RAM size. Best stress test in the world for new Intel chips. I'd also recommend using stock RAM while you test CPU then test RAM after cpu is considered stable. Also i wouldnt use the lowering multis. Just set everything to 45 and get that stable


----------



## bufu994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Custom blend prime95. Select blend first then custom and put 90% of your RAM for RAM size. Best stress test in the world for new Intel chips. I'd also recommend using stock RAM while you test CPU then test RAM after cpu is considered stable. Also i wouldnt use the lowering multis. Just set everything to 45 and get that stable


why wouldn't you use the lowering multis ??

i was fine at 4.4 Ghz at 1.175V but crashed when clocking ram ....

for stable 4.5Ghz with some ram oc i think i need a bit over 1.2V and it runs HOT

currently i have it at 1.2v and clocks x46 x45x44 x43 and when on prime and using all cores art 4.3 Voltage drops at 1.16 and temps 60-69C



edit:

all day my room temperature was really high (i couldn't even sleep because it was too hot ... )

now my room temperature is like 79F or around 26.5C and
those are my CPU temperatures running custom prime with 90% ram :


so now I think my cpu doesn't suck so much just my room was way too hot , and soon i think i will by AC to keep it cool i like when its cold







but just moved here and first thing had to do is build my pc


----------



## Swag

I don't see the point in the lowering multis because it just doesn't make sense. When I overclock, I want my entire CPU to be 4.5 GHz and remember. It means, you are pumping a certain amount of voltage to run a thread at 4.5 meaning you are only a tiny bit away from running all threads as 4.5. I mean is there a point to the lowering multis then? You can still OC to 4.4 or 4.3 with all of them at that speed. It just doesn't make sense to me to be running those.


----------



## Swag

I want to apologize for the crappy pictures, my D7000 is in the shop since I accidentally dropped it and the lens cracked.











Does it look cleaner that my previous one? Where I had the 120 closed loop instead? The fans are on the top so it makes the inside look cleaner.


----------



## NAWZ77

OK i will post my validation soon just overclocked to 4.7 using aida 64 extreme edition and tested for a hour 13 but my max temp was 89 and average was 74 but it never went up to 89 but once when it first start like five minutes after and since no higher then 74c on core 2 and 3 at 1.29 volts and im quite sure i can lower my volts a little but i want to no what else i can do to drop temps







and buy the way im using a h 100 on my 3570k and on prime 27.7 i never exceed 58c so whats up with that


----------



## Swag

When I kept re-seating last night, I realized my IHS was coming off. It's to the point where I can just flip it off my die. Should I? Also, if I use Coolaboratory and over time it binds a bit, how would Intel say that it was delidded? As well as if I use their "rushed" service and they send it to me before they actually receive my CPU.


----------



## de Cossatot

Has anyone used the Asus software that comes with their motherboards? It reads 62C and CPUID HW Monitor says 82C and also CoreTemp says 82C. This is on a folding 3770K at stock settings and stock heatsink. I am just seeing some limits on it. Once my new case comes in I will put a H100 on it and let it fold then.

Edit: Got side tracked. Which one is more accurate? It is a 20C difference in temps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Has anyone used the Asus software that comes with their motherboards? It reads 62C and CPUID HW Monitor says 82C and also CoreTemp says 82C. This is on a folding 3770K at stock settings and stock heatsink. I am just seeing some limits on it. Once my new case comes in I will put a H100 on it and let it fold then.
> 
> Edit: Got side tracked. Which one is more accurate? It is a 20C difference in temps.


Probably the CoreTemp and CPUID HW Monitor. Asus is probably trying to read the temps with their motherboard vs the native Intel Thermal Read.


----------



## Systemlord

Asus software isn't very accurate on reading temperatures, it's been this way for several years now.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Probably the CoreTemp and CPUID HW Monitor. Asus is probably trying to read the temps with their motherboard vs the native Intel Thermal Read.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Asus software isn't very accurate on reading temperatures, it's been this way for several years now.


Thanks, I figured that. I was going by the CoreTemp and HW Monitor. The stock CPU heatsink on the 3770K is pretty bad!


----------



## batman3009

Im new oc'ing and i got i7 3770k and p8z77-v pro mobo.I want to know how to overclock the cpu from bios.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batman3009*
> 
> Im new oc'ing and i got i7 3770k and p8z77-v pro mobo.I want to know how to overclock the cpu from bios.


Go look at my sig and open a page with the "Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide" and follow that. If you have any questions, please post over there. Also, put in your sig rig with the "Rigbuilder" found on the top of the page. Top right corner.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*
> 
> Thanks, I figured that. I was going by the CoreTemp and HW Monitor. The stock CPU heatsink on the 3770K is pretty bad!


RealTemp and CoreTemp seem to be the most reliable. I find them better than HW Monitor, and much better than Asus AI Suite, which both report temps too low. It is better to be safe with the higher temp readings just in case, and these two programs mainly agree with each other on temps for me.

You can google to get the latest versions of RealTemp & CoreTemp, but I think these links will work:

http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> When I kept re-seating last night, I realized my IHS was coming off. It's to the point where I can just flip it off my die. Should I? Also, if I use Coolaboratory and over time it binds a bit, how would Intel say that it was delidded? As well as if I use their "rushed" service and they send it to me before they actually receive my CPU.


You know, this might be an opportunity. I know what I would do if that happened to me. I'd take the IHS all the way off and try out some better TIM!

I hope you do too! And if so, let us know what you use and before and after temps!


----------



## Swag

I'm thinking of ordering some Coolaboratory and seeing how it works. Also, what I have a hard time with though is, how can Intel find out if you delidded? I was wondering because wouldn't putting a Coolaboratory on it mean that it would "stick" and all they see is a normal chip. So do they scrutinize or what?


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys gonna be changing out my TIM in a few days or next week to the Indigo blue extreme ETM lol getting a good deal and want better TIM that that crappy dynamex lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys gonna be changing out my TIM in a few days or next week to the Indigo blue extreme ETM lol getting a good deal and want better TIM that that crappy dynamex lol.


Yup Indigo is the way to go. Best TIM out and easy to apply actually.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup Indigo is the way to go. Best TIM out and easy to apply actually.


I know I'm excited just wish i could use it on my gpu lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup Indigo is the way to go. Best TIM out and easy to apply actually.
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm excited just wish i could use it on my gpu lol.
Click to expand...

You could. I did it, I used a clean syringe from a hospital and extracted it from the pad and placed it on my GPU.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could. I did it, I used a clean syringe from a hospital and extracted it from the pad and placed it on my GPU.


kinda overkill honestly lol.


----------



## Tslm

Ordering a 3770k tonight, hope it's not as awful as my i5.









I'd grab another i5 but I've been using Handbrake alot lately. Sucks that CUDA encoding quality is so dodgy otherwise I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tslm*
> 
> Ordering a 3770k tonight, hope it's not as awful as my i5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd grab another i5 but I've been using Handbrake alot lately. Sucks that CUDA encoding quality is so dodgy otherwise I wouldn't bother.


I just ordered my ASUS Maximus V Extreme for my 3770K and I'll de-lid the sucker if OC is promising at low vcore with high temperatures on air cooling even though it will go underwater! My board will have to prove itself before I take the time to install a full coverage MB water blocks.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I just ordered my ASUS Maximus V Extreme for my 3770K and I'll de-lid the sucker if OC is promising at low vcore with high temperatures on air cooling even though it will go underwater! My board will have to prove itself before I take the time to install a full coverage MB water blocks.


Im curious though if you would get significant TOA decreases when delidding and either soldiering or replacing TIM. I have only seen around a 5 degree difference. To me, that isn't a big enough of a change to void my warranty and take a chance of damaging my CPU.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Im curious though if you would get significant TOA decreases when delidding and either soldiering or replacing TIM. I have only seen around a 5 degree difference. To me, that isn't a big enough of a change to void my warranty and take a chance of damaging my CPU.


You may have only noticed 5 degree difference but some have noticed much larger temperature differences. There's no way I'm going to delid my CPU for small 5 degree difference or even 10 degrees, if it's anything like the person in the video then I will.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You may have only noticed 5 degree difference but some have noticed much larger temperature differences. There's no way I'm going to delid my CPU for small 5 degree difference or even 10 degrees, if it's anything like the person in the video then I will.


Nice vid. I am going to watch the whole thing tomorrow. I browsed through it though. Something must have been wrong with his. He was getting temps nearly 30 degrees C warmer on core 1. That's ridiculous. I have the same CPU and my farthest spread is about 6 degrees C.


----------



## NAWZ77

I been doing some stress testing and some tweaking and manage to get my 3570k to 4.5 at 1.18 stable but i didn't stress it for more than 1 hour aida 64 extreme and 30 min prime max temp 81 but im not really sure about stress testing long period of time it seem to me like that is bad for the CPU especially prime that thing scare me how it will shut you down or freeze up your computer fast if things aint right


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> I been doing some stress testing and some tweaking and manage to get my 3570k to 4.5 at 1.18 stable but i didn't stress it for more than 1 hour aida 64 extreme and 30 min prime max temp 81 but im not really sure about stress testing long period of time it seem to me like that is bad for the CPU especially prime that thing scare me how it will shut you down or freeze up your computer fast if things aint right


I wouldn't be to worried about it. These CPU's seem pretty resilient. I am at 4.5ghz as well but around 1.20-1.21 checked with CPUz. I stressed tested mine for 12+ hours, passed with flying colors. Also passed IBT. I like to run IBT first. It gets temps higher than prime, so if you can stay under TJ max and within the threshold in IBT, you will be more than fine in Prime. Prime is there for that 24.7 stability test bro. I would recommend it.


----------



## NAWZ77

Capture.PNG 313k .PNG file
 this is the 4.7 i did about 2 days ago


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> Capture.PNG 313k .PNG file
> this is the 4.7 i did about 2 days ago


Nice. What were your temps?


----------



## NAWZ77

max temp was 89c in prime but im gonna retest since i did some more tweaking today and see how low my max is now because i know it should of dropped cause my max temp on 4.5 dropped about 7 degrees so i think im gonna wait till the weekend then bump back up to 4.7 and save the core temp and everything then re post but i really like my volts and temp at 4.5 so thats wear it gonna stay for 24/7 use with my offset enabled


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> max temp was 89c in prime but im gonna retest since i did some more tweaking today and see how low my max is now because i know it should of dropped cause my max temp on 4.5 dropped about 7 degrees so i think im gonna wait till the weekend then bump back up to 4.7 and save the core temp and everything then re post but i really like my volts and temp at 4.5 so thats wear it gonna stay for 24/7 use with my offset enabled


Agreed. TURBO OC'd with offset FTW!


----------



## .theMetal

finally got a nice, cool, rainy day here in CO. I did a quick test so see what to expect in the winter :



When the weather gets even cooler, I will really stretch the ivy's legs and aim for a 4.8+ stable clock for funzies


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally got a nice, cool, rainy day here in CO. I did a quick test so see what to expect in the winter :
> 
> When the weather gets even cooler, I will really stretch the ivy's legs and aim for a 4.8+ stable clock for funzies


I def can't wait until winter either. Lower temperatures, higher OC's, and high $$ in the bank account.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> finally got a nice, cool, rainy day here in CO. I did a quick test so see what to expect in the winter :
> 
> When the weather gets even cooler, I will really stretch the ivy's legs and aim for a 4.8+ stable clock for funzies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I def can't wait until winter either. Lower temperatures, higher OC's, and high $$ in the bank account.


Up in North Dakota gonna utilize that -30 degrees temps outside......gonna cool my computer to the bone don't care about me but if i can get 5Ghz stable at like 70C i'll gladly do it for folding.


----------



## black7hought

I ordered an i3-3225 (should have ordered a 3220) for the gaming rig I'm building for my wife. I'm interested in seeing how well two cores will handle Guild Wars 2 with a 6870.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I ordered an i3-3225 (should have ordered a 3220) for the gaming rig I'm building for my wife. I'm interested in seeing how well two cores will handle Guild Wars 2 with a 6870.


It should do well considering these chips don't really bottleneck that much or atleast i don't see any really.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Up in North Dakota gonna utilize that -30 degrees temps outside......gonna cool my computer to the bone don't care about me but if i can get 5Ghz stable at like 70C i'll gladly do it for folding.


heck yes, in the dead of winter here it will be below zero at night, and I will have my window open to cool off the computer, while I am bundled up in a coat, hat and gloves


----------



## black7hought

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> It should do well considering these chips don't really bottleneck that much or atleast i don't see any really.


I'm hoping, all the components should arrive today.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Up in North Dakota gonna utilize that -30 degrees temps outside......gonna cool my computer to the bone don't care about me but if i can get 5Ghz stable at like 70C i'll gladly do it for folding.


Haha. I feel ya. I will be doing the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I ordered an i3-3225 (should have ordered a 3220) for the gaming rig I'm building for my wife. I'm interested in seeing how well two cores will handle Guild Wars 2 with a 6870.


You should be MORE than fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> heck yes, in the dead of winter here it will be below zero at night, and I will have my window open to cool off the computer, while I am bundled up in a coat, hat and gloves


DEDICATION!!


----------



## CalinTM

Where i can find some batch statistics ? My batch is L206B343

My batch is good or not ?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Where i can find some batch statistics ? My batch is L206B343
> My batch is good or not ?


Refer a couple of pagea back man. Someone explained the batch numbers. But, i think he also said there are no statistics that link good or bad results with a certain batch number.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Also, I would like to join.



Here is my submission. (Note: I wish I would've ran 80-90% ram usage; however, I did tell prime95 to run with 4096MB of ram)

I hope it doesn't matter if I didn't screenshot my batch and cooler.

But, my batch is #3221C092 and my cooler is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Single Fan

Thanks

ALSO: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509545


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> Where i can find some batch statistics ? My batch is L206B343
> My batch is good or not ?


Even chips from the same batch can be good or bad, but an L206B351 has been the best 3770k I've had so far.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Also, I would like to join.
> 
> Here is my submission. (Note: I wish I would've ran 80-90% ram usage; however, I did tell prime95 to run with 4096MB of ram)
> I hope it doesn't matter if I didn't screenshot my batch and cooler.
> But, my batch is #3221C092 and my cooler is a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO Single Fan
> Thanks
> ALSO: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2509545


It's strange that my batch number doesn't have a letter at the beginning of batch number. My chip was baked three weeks after yours (#3224A925), does the circled e4 after the batch # indicate stepping?


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

http://cdn.overclock.net/1/10/10a901f7_ivyproof.PNG

I finally got my 4.8ghz cant seem to get a stable 5.0 on this board but i'm happy with 4.8 for now.


----------



## Swag

Not many people joining the club now, I wonder why.







We need more members!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not many people joining the club now, I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more members!


I'll be joining in less than a month when I can afford everything, I still have a lot to purchase before I put things under water.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/1/10/10a901f7_ivyproof.PNG
> I finally got my 4.8ghz cant seem to get a stable 5.0 on this board but i'm happy with 4.8 for now.


That DRAM voltage is too high I believe bro. I have always seen, read, and been told not to exceed 1.65v. It could damage components.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not many people joining the club now, I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more members!


I asked to join.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Not many people joining the club now, I wonder why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need more members!
> 
> I asked to join.


I may have skipped you or you were lacking a CPU-Z validation. Or you didn't put it in the right format. Can you re-post it and I'll get you in? Sorry about that!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

The screen shot on the beginning of this page isn't sufficient?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> The screen shot on the beginning of this page isn't sufficient?


This is the only exception I will do since I skipped it, but for future reference to everyone else, please submit it in the format that is found in the first page.

Accepted and Updated.

Welcome to the Club.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is the only exception I will do since I skipped it, but for future reference to everyone else, please submit it in the format that is found in the first page.
> Accepted and Updated.
> Welcome to the Club.


Thank you. Sorry for being the one not to follow directions. I never read those things anyway.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> This is the only exception I will do since I skipped it, but for future reference to everyone else, please submit it in the format that is found in the first page.
> Accepted and Updated.
> Welcome to the Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Sorry for being the one not to follow directions. I never read those things anyway.
Click to expand...

It's okay, just next time.









Been folding this entire day and my PC is getting pretty toasty. Hitting the 70s but my ambients went up to about 85F in here.


----------



## Valgaur

omg....I want an appartment right now so badly take a box fan and make a tunnel straight to my case's intake and blow 400 cfm of -30 Fahrenheit North Dakota air into ym comp....I might even freeze my Antec 620 and H100!!!!!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's okay, just next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been folding this entire day and my PC is getting pretty toasty. Hitting the 70s but my ambients went up to about 85F in here.


So you felt the heat today, boy was it to hot for my existence! I'm not to far from you, I an't going outside the next couple of days with temperatures over 100F!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's okay, just next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been folding this entire day and my PC is getting pretty toasty. Hitting the 70s but my ambients went up to about 85F in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you felt the heat today, boy was it to hot for my existence! I'm not to far from you, I an't going outside the next couple of days with temperatures over 100F!
Click to expand...

Haha, you live in OC too.







I'm guessing Cerritos or Anaheim. Love the Cerritos mall though, me and my friends go there like twice a week to chill.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, you live in OC too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Cerritos or Anaheim. Love the Cerritos mall though, me and my friends go there like twice a week to chill.


Mission Viejo Southern Orange County, it's still kind of warm outside! I only worry about my AC bill, and my friend wanted me to move in Arizona!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, you live in OC too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing Cerritos or Anaheim. Love the Cerritos mall though, me and my friends go there like twice a week to chill.
> 
> 
> 
> Mission Viejo Southern Orange County, it's still kind of warm outside! I only worry about my AC bill, and my friend wanted me to move in Arizona!
Click to expand...

It's a bit drier in Arizona though. Fairly close, but yea, even though winter is closing in, it's still hot. AC is usually on in the afternoons but not in the night.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's a bit drier in Arizona though. Fairly close, but yea, even though winter is closing in, it's still hot. AC is usually on in the afternoons but not in the night.


Did you achieve that 4.8GHz overclock with 16GB of Ram installed? Are you using 4 or 2 DIMMs?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> omg....I want an appartment right now so badly take a box fan and make a tunnel straight to my case's intake and blow 400 cfm of -30 Fahrenheit North Dakota air into ym comp....I might even freeze my Antec 620 and H100!!!!!


I've actually been thinking about taking one of our small house box fans and making a shroud that pulls air from the out side and moves it directly under my pc (where the intake fans are)

Just to see how cold I can get it









also I have been folding the last two nights I guess my overclock is pretty stable, the temps max out around the mid 60's. Got my first WU last night


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> That DRAM voltage is too high I believe bro. I have always seen, read, and been told not to exceed 1.65v. It could damage components.
> I asked to join.


I have it overclocked to 1800 so it might be over voting because it's on auto


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> I have it overclocked to 1800 so it might be over voting because it's on auto


yeah. I would def go in the BIOS and manually set the DRAM voltage. These new z77 mobos on AUTO I have noticed have been setting PLL voltage and DRAM voltage higher than they need to be sometimes. At least mine does. Also, for some reason, after a BIOS update, mine is limiting vcore on auto. I doesn't let it get past 1.20v no matter what I do. Looks like I have to switch it up to manual. I just want to have a lower power bill.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I decided I would comment on the new 3570k I got, this thing runs REALLY cool. I finally won the silicon lottery for once it seems, right now I'm running it at 4.6ghz 1.215v and it loads at 60*C on an H100 while folding. My last chip was a total dud and wouldn't go past 4.4ghz even with over 1.4v and was running around 80*C for 4.2ghz , so I'm very pleased this time around. I'm going to spend some more time dialing it in this weekend, I think I can get to 5ghz on this chip as it did run 4.8 at the same voltage but I did not do more than 15 minutes of stress testing on it so I backed it down for folding.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I decided I would comment on the new 3570k I got, this thing runs REALLY cool. I finally won the silicon lottery for once it seems, right now I'm running it at 4.6ghz 1.215v and it loads at 60*C on an H100 while folding. My last chip was a total dud and wouldn't go past 4.4ghz even with over 1.4v and was running around 80*C for 4.2ghz , so I'm very pleased this time around. I'm going to spend some more time dialing it in this weekend, I think I can get to 5ghz on this chip as it did run 4.8 at the same voltage but I did not do more than 15 minutes of stress testing on it so I backed it down for folding.


pretty sweet, what are your ambient temps like?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I decided I would comment on the new 3570k I got, this thing runs REALLY cool. I finally won the silicon lottery for once it seems, right now I'm running it at 4.6ghz 1.215v and it loads at 60*C on an H100 while folding. My last chip was a total dud and wouldn't go past 4.4ghz even with over 1.4v and was running around 80*C for 4.2ghz , so I'm very pleased this time around. I'm going to spend some more time dialing it in this weekend, I think I can get to 5ghz on this chip as it did run 4.8 at the same voltage but I did not do more than 15 minutes of stress testing on it so I backed it down for folding.


Nice! I am starting to wonder if there is any correlation here. A lot of people are saying with the newer chips that they are getting they are much better. I have also noticed that people that had a batch number that started with a letter rather than a number had "a last place finisher chip". Im just talking out loud... Any thoughts?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice! I am starting to wonder if there is any correlation here. A lot of people are saying with the newer chips that they are getting they are much better. I have also noticed that people that had a batch number that started with a letter rather than a number had "a last place finisher chip". Im just talking out loud... Any thoughts?


I don't know for sure. When I got my first one many were clocking extremely well so I feel like I just had bad luck. I don't follow batches enough to say one way or the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> pretty sweet, what are your ambient temps like?


Around 75*F or so, nice and warm in socal.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Around 75*F or so, nice and warm in socal.


Yea your chip is pretty solid, is it a stock h100?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Yea your chip is pretty solid, is it a stock h100?


Yeah, I did have it n a custom loop with an EX360 yesterday and the temps were identical, but I sold the loop so it had to come out. I was happy to find the temps were the same with the H100.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I decided I would comment on the new 3570k I got, this thing runs REALLY cool. I finally won the silicon lottery for once it seems, right now I'm running it at 4.6ghz 1.215v and it loads at 60*C on an H100 while folding. My last chip was a total dud and wouldn't go past 4.4ghz even with over 1.4v and was running around 80*C for 4.2ghz , so I'm very pleased this time around. I'm going to spend some more time dialing it in this weekend, I think I can get to 5ghz on this chip as it did run 4.8 at the same voltage but I did not do more than 15 minutes of stress testing on it so I backed it down for folding.


Niiice you'll easily hit 4.8GHz and I'm betting you'll hit 5GHz just not with that H100, for 5GHz you'll probably need a custom loop. I haven't even fired my 3770K want to trade.


----------



## Leo_Da_vinci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Niiice you'll easily hit 4.8GHz and I'm betting you'll hit 5GHz just not with that H100, for 5GHz you'll probably need a custom loop. I haven't even fired my 3770K want to trade.


Im @ 4.8 with a H100 and it running about 74 100% load mostly because I was able to get it stable @1.312 vcore , I tryed 5.0 and it needed way to much vcore temps shot up 100c and shut it down a fast as I could lol . 5.0 ghz for an h100 is no good.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Niiice you'll easily hit 4.8GHz and I'm betting you'll hit 5GHz just not with that H100, for 5GHz you'll probably need a custom loop. I haven't even fired my 3770K want to trade.


I already tried 4.8 still at the same 1.215v and it passed 15-20 minutes of prime and an IBT run, but I backed it down to 4.6 for folding just to be safe as I didn't test it for very long. When this work unit finishes I'm going to try for 5ghz.

EDIT: Just gave it a try, big old NOPE. Tried 1.350v, wouldn't POST. 1.400v, wouldn't POST, just for kicks 1.450v got to windows and then BSOD. This thing hits a definite wall at 4.8ghz, it will go no further. I guess I'll just keep it running at 4.6 where its at now since there is practically no difference.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's a bit drier in Arizona though. Fairly close, but yea, even though winter is closing in, it's still hot. AC is usually on in the afternoons but not in the night.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you achieve that 4.8GHz overclock with 16GB of Ram installed? Are you using 4 or 2 DIMMs?
Click to expand...

4DIMMS installed. I want new ones though because these can't even run on 1T.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4DIMMS installed. I want new ones though because these can't even run on 1T.


Wow I thought that the higher density memory and using all four DIMM's hindered your CPU overclocks, at least that's what I've been taught. Is this rumor or mith?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4DIMMS installed. I want new ones though because these can't even run on 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I thought that the higher density memory and using all four DIMM's hindered your CPU overclocks, at least that's what I've been taught. Is this rumor or mith?
Click to expand...

It's true. It does hinder your CPU overclocks, but in my case, my CPU can run it with 4DIMMs. I took off 2 DIMMS one time and I was able to run the same clock with 1 notch lower in vcore.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's true. It does hinder your CPU overclocks, but in my case, my CPU can run it with 4DIMMs. I took off 2 DIMMS one time and I was able to run the same clock with 1 notch lower in vcore.


Well I have the perfect board for overclocking, the Maximus V Extreme, let's hope my chip is up to the task. I'll be very happy to reach 4.8GHz with 8GB of Ram being water cooled (not the Ram), I have an overkill of cooling capacity! However I will initially run on air cooling for the first 2-3 months, need to wait for EK or Koolance to come out with a VRM cooling solution, Aqua Computer flow meter yet to be released. Sometime in November.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It's true. It does hinder your CPU overclocks, but in my case, my CPU can run it with 4DIMMs. I took off 2 DIMMS one time and I was able to run the same clock with 1 notch lower in vcore.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have the perfect board for overclocking, the Maximus V Extreme, let's hope my chip is up to the task. I'll be very happy to reach 4.8GHz with 8GB of Ram being water cooled (not the Ram), I have an overkill of cooling capacity! However I will initially run on air cooling for the first 2-3 months, need to wait for EK or Koolance to come out with a VRM cooling solution, Aqua Computer flow meter yet to be released. Sometime in November.
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan! I'm saving money for a nice WC set too. I am planning to buy a FrozenQ res! They are sexy looking. I don't have much care for VRM cooling because it doesn't seem like it doesn't get too hot and I've never had a problem before with it. I'm planning to buy a RASA kit then sell the rad and other things that I don't need and just get some Black Ice rads and some nice looking fittings. Savings of like $100 in the end.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I'm saving money for a nice WC set too. I am planning to buy a FrozenQ res! They are sexy looking. I don't have much care for VRM cooling because it doesn't seem like it doesn't get too hot and I've never had a problem before with it. I'm planning to buy a RASA kit then sell the rad and other things that I don't need and just get some Black Ice rads and some nice looking fittings. Savings of like $100 in the end.


I understand but if the M5E follows the RIVE then VRM cooling is a must under water! the VRM's on the RIVE get EXTREMELY HOT!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds like a plan! I'm saving money for a nice WC set too. I am planning to buy a FrozenQ res! They are sexy looking. I don't have much care for VRM cooling because it doesn't seem like it doesn't get too hot and I've never had a problem before with it. I'm planning to buy a RASA kit then sell the rad and other things that I don't need and just get some Black Ice rads and some nice looking fittings. Savings of like $100 in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand but if the M5E follows the RIVE then VRM cooling is a must under water! the VRM's on the RIVE get EXTREMELY HOT!
Click to expand...

Hmm, I guess. I was looking at the MVE and that things looks nice. I want it and get 4x660Tis and just OC them all.







All under water too.


----------



## SonDa5

Somebody start a IB DELID club.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Somebody start a IB DELID club.


The club would be so limited because most people won't want to touch their CPU because of warranty. Only reason why I'm holding off is because there are rumors that Intel is releasing a Revision where the die is soldered on.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The club would be so limited because most people won't want to touch their CPU because of warranty. Only reason why I'm holding off is because there are rumors that Intel is releasing a Revision where the die is soldered on.


Proper contact pressure with the right block on direct die may be the best method for cooling current generation of IB cpus. I am getting ready to delid myself. No going back.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The club would be so limited because most people won't want to touch their CPU because of warranty. Only reason why I'm holding off is because there are rumors that Intel is releasing a Revision where the die is soldered on.
> 
> 
> 
> Proper contact pressure with the right block on direct die may be the best method for cooling current generation of IB cpus. I am getting ready to delid myself. No going back.
Click to expand...

Yea, but remember, most people don't like the risk of having a very expensive paperweight on their desk.


----------



## Systemlord

If Intel is really thinking about using solder to the die and IHS it's a bit way to late for that since Haswell is very close around the corner, they should have made a smart move at the beginning! To little to late!


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> If Intel is really thinking about using solder to the die and IHS it's a bit way to late for that since Haswell is very close around the corner, they should have made a smart move at the beginning! To little to late!


*nods* mine got the delid/relid treatment before i even tested what stock looks like :S If i'm getting idles around 29-35 now I wonder what stock was... (my load temps seem to be better than the average though so I'm assuming it helped off the top at least).


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The club would be so limited because most people won't want to touch their CPU because of warranty. Only reason why I'm holding off is because there are rumors that Intel is releasing a Revision where the die is soldered on.


That would be great. When that happens I will delid mine. If I mess it up I will get a new one. Would like to see how far I can take mine 4.9 Hhz at 1.345 at the moment for 24/7 use.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> The club would be so limited because most people won't want to touch their CPU because of warranty. Only reason why I'm holding off is because there are rumors that Intel is releasing a Revision where the die is soldered on.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great. When that happens I will delid mine. If I mess it up I will get a new one. Would like to see how far I can take mine 4.9 Hhz at 1.345 at the moment for 24/7 use.
Click to expand...

I'm going to do this, my dad has some industrial glue and I'm gonna try to delid, if I fail, I'm gonna squeeze some of this glue and make it look like I never delidded it.







Or I can use some really stiff TIM and slap on the IHS back on and it'll look normal regardless. I don't see how Intel will be able to tell if I have attempted to delid.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Username: KingKwentyne
Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770K
Batch #: 3223B473
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511898


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Username: KingKwentyne
> Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770K
> Batch #: 3223B473
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511898
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Welcome


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leo_Da_vinci*
> 
> Im @ 4.8 with a H100 and it running about 74 100% load mostly because I was able to get it stable @1.312 vcore , I tryed 5.0 and it needed way to much vcore temps shot up 100c and shut it down a fast as I could lol . 5.0 ghz for an h100 is no good.


Dang. No 5.0ghz on H100?


----------



## williamdabastrd

Username: WilliamDaBastrd
Chip Model: Core i5-3570k
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
Batch: 3205C109
CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511965


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *williamdabastrd*
> 
> Username: WilliamDaBastrd
> Chip Model: Core i5-3570k
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> Batch: 3205C109
> CPU-Z Validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511965


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*


look at you Swag, your getting all pro at this


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at you Swag, your getting all pro at this
Click to expand...

Haha, yea. When I have time, I try to get everyone in.







OP is busy so I should take the responsibility and try to get everyone in as quick as possible.

More people need to join! We need to make this club even more popular.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome


Thank you sir! Proud to be in the club!


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, yea. When I have time, I try to get everyone in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP is busy so I should take the responsibility and try to get everyone in as quick as possible.
> More people need to join! We need to make this club even more popular.


agreed.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm going to do this, my dad has some industrial glue and I'm gonna try to delid, if I fail, I'm gonna squeeze some of this glue and make it look like I never delidded it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can use some really stiff TIM and slap on the IHS back on and it'll look normal regardless. I don't see how Intel will be able to tell if I have attempted to delid.


They would taste it


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> They would taste it


Hahaha.

On another note, has anyone started a Delid thread around here with test results before and after?


----------



## Valgaur

I'm going to apply my indigo extreme today so be ready for my batch number finally lol!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm going to apply my indigo extreme today so be ready for my batch number finally lol!


How much did you spend and where did you buy from?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> How much did you spend and where did you buy from?


18 bucks got 2 applications from frozencpu.com

Theres the link

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15255/thr-135/Indigo_Xtreme_Precision_Engineered_Thermal_Interface_ETI_Kit_for_Core_i5_LGA_1155_1156_-_2_Pack.html


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 18 bucks got 2 applications from frozencpu.com
> Theres the link
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15255/thr-135/Indigo_Xtreme_Precision_Engineered_Thermal_Interface_ETI_Kit_for_Core_i5_LGA_1155_1156_-_2_Pack.html


Thanks!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Thanks!


Might do a video of the burning in process....... but might just do pics of it instead and see the temps after folding at home for a few hours. Also for reference I am getting 56C max for folding over 12 hours.this will hopefully drop that like a stone since I have super crappy TIM. will post results.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Might do a video of the burning in process....... but might just do pics of it instead and see the temps after folding at home for a few hours. Also for reference I am getting 56C max for folding over 12 hours.this will hopefully drop that like a stone since I have super crappy TIM. will post results.


I am thinking of replacing my TIM. I am using the stock stuff that came with my coolermaster evo 212.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I am thinking of replacing my TIM. I am using the stock stuff that came with my coolermaster evo 212.


Well this is with me horrible dynamex stuff that was burnt in....horrible stuff really so much residue to clean off the his and the h100 block



pre burn in

post burn in......still got a while before my real temps show though.

switch mid and bot


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Well this is with me horrible dynamex stuff that was burnt in....horrible stuff really so much residue to clean off the his and the h100 block
> 
> 
> pre burn in
> 
> post burn in......still got a while before my real temps show though.
> switch mid and bot


Nice. 6 C degree difference showing already just by replacing the crappy TIM? I might have to look into this stuff.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice. 6 C degree difference showing already just by replacing the crappy TIM? I might have to look into this stuff.


Yeah I had a very derpy moment of putting my ETI (whats the TIM is called). I placed it on to early and was like......oh crap....
but heres the rest of the picks...and sad to say I don't have my batch number on my HIS of my IB.









I'm an idiot...my batch number is on there....my bad lol. also that cleaner stuff they give you is amazing stuff no joke one swipe and they were clean and a few more swirles and circles and they were spotless.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

You just stick in on the top of the CPU lid and reinstall your cpu heatsink?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You just stick in on the top of the CPU lid and reinstall your cpu heatsink?


Basically just have your cpu latch down first then install it....I had to take it off very carefully and re attach it...took a while also they give you a blue outline of the socket so you install it just right. Just read the materials if you get them it's not to bad just sounds like it for a bit.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Basically just have your cpu latch down first then install it....I had to take it off very carefully and re attach it...took a while also they give you a blue outline of the socket so you install it just right. Just read the materials if you get them it's not to bad just sounds like it for a bit.


So like I said, --> 1)Remove CPU heatsink/fan, 2) Clean old TIM, 3) Position New TIM, 4) Reinstall Heatsink.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> So like I said, --> 1)Remove CPU heatsink/fan, 2) Clean old TIM, 3) Position New TIM, 4) Reinstall Heatsink.


yup lol


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Username: KingKwentyne
> Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770K
> Batch #: 3223B473
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511898
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1.488V for 4.5GHz, you lost the chip lottery!


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 1.488V for 4.5GHz, you lost the chip lottery!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Username: KingKwentyne
> Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770K
> Batch #: 3223B473
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2511898
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.488V for 4.5GHz, you lost the chip lottery!
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's using the CPU Up thing most boards give now or he's doing something wrong. The worst chip I've ever seen was like 4.5 @ 1.38vcore.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sounds like he's using the CPU Up thing most boards give now or he's doing something wrong. The worst chip I've ever seen was like 4.5 @ 1.38vcore.


That voltage was my fault. The Chip didnt need that much voltage at all and even at that voltage my temps were going all the way down to 28C on idle. I put offset too high in the AI tweaker and CPU load line to very high. Adjusted them lastnite even before reading these posts and the voltages went down and so did my temps as well. I am not at my right now. Will post a new cpu-z later today when I get back home. Thanks for the observations anyways guys.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 1.488V for 4.5GHz, you lost the chip lottery!


Now see, that is what I call bad luck.

One guy was complaining about 1.3v for 4.6ghz. This is a prime example. 1.3v for 4.6ghz is no where near bad. The above kind of sucks. Sorry about getting a last place finisher boss man!

Sorry, didn't see above post before posting.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Now see, that is what I call bad luck.
> One guy was complaining about 1.3v for 4.6ghz. This is a prime example. 1.3v for 4.6ghz is no where near bad. The above kind of sucks. Sorry about getting a last place finisher boss man!
> Sorry, didn't see above post before posting.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050

My voltage fluctuats between 1.38 and 1.4.....might try for 4.9 24/7 thanks to this new TIM. dropped my max temps at 4.8 to an awesome 86 little spike.

Theres my 4.9 and the spike went to 87C.....I love this TIM !!!!!!!!!!!
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050
> My voltage fluctuats between 1.38 and 1.4.....might try for 4.9 24/7 thanks to this new TIM. dropped my max temps at 4.8 to an awesome 86 little spike.
> Theres my 4.9 and the spike went to 87C.....I love this TIM !!!!!!!!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050


That's all with the Indigo Extreme? You are pushing that FSB ain't ya? Lol.







102.2 BSCK.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Now see, that is what I call bad luck.
> One guy was complaining about 1.3v for 4.6ghz. This is a prime example. 1.3v for 4.6ghz is no where near bad. The above kind of sucks. Sorry about getting a last place finisher boss man!
> Sorry, didn't see above post before posting.


And this is why I returned my 3770k and reverted back to my 2600K. My current chip does 4.5ghz fully stable (tested for 3 days) at 1.23 vcore with HT on... Temps top out mid 50's celcius depending on room ambient temperatures.

4.5 on my 3770k had temps in the high 70's with similar cooling and required 1.29 vcore for stability.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> That's all with the Indigo Extreme? You are pushing that FSB ain't ya? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 102.2 BSCK.


trying to get my tim burnt in right now and seeing how that affects it......difficult to do the burning in really.....
but running prime at 5.0 right now and right under 90C

FSB???


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> trying to get my tim burnt in right now and seeing how that affects it......difficult to do the burning in really.....
> but running prime at 5.0 right now and right under 90C
> FSB???


Front side bus?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Front side bus?


whats that do LOL....I'm still as newbie oc'er


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> whats that do LOL....I'm still as newbie oc'er


Did you mess with the BSCK settings? According to CPUZ, it is set to 102.3 or something mhz. I have seen this is a no-no and to leave it at 100mhz as it could damage other components.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Did you mess with the BSCK settings? According to CPUZ, it is set to 102.3 or something mhz. I have seen this is a no-no and to leave it at 100mhz as it could damage other components.


I'll change it then.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050
> My voltage fluctuats between 1.38 and 1.4.....might try for 4.9 24/7 thanks to this new TIM. dropped my max temps at 4.8 to an awesome 86 little spike.
> Theres my 4.9 and the spike went to 87C.....I love this TIM !!!!!!!!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514050


I get that with AS5 at 4.9.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> I get that with AS5 at 4.9.


I'm folding at 4.8 right now and I'm sitting right at 72C spikes.....and all my cores are fairly closer in temps now to. no big differences anymore. This ETI is supposed to help each core with temps individual and overall.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm folding at 4.8 right now and I'm sitting right at 72C spikes.....and all my cores are fairly closer in temps now to. no big differences anymore. This ETI is supposed to help each core with temps individual and overall.


One day I will give that TIM a try. Perhaps when I delid it.


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Vivi - 3770k Batch L152B567 (Malay) - Max OC - 6683mhz (Screenshot)

Just to summarize:

if any of you guys have cpu's that do below 1.3v for 5ghz those are 6.7ghz+ cpu's on ln2! So you may feel special if you have one haha.

And if you have Costa Rica written on your CPU they are also more favored and better oc'ers in general.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Now see, that is what I call bad luck.
> One guy was complaining about 1.3v for 4.6ghz. This is a prime example. 1.3v for 4.6ghz is no where near bad. The above kind of sucks. Sorry about getting a last place finisher boss man!
> Sorry, didn't see above post before posting.


Its kool. I am pretty sure I was running a voltage closer to 1.2+ when I last checked... unfortunately went home for lunch today and I was gonna get another cpuz validation while I had my grilled cheese sandwich but the pump in Antec Kuhler went bad. I got a "cpu fan error". Went into the bios to see the cpu sitting at 56 degrees. Turned off the pc right away and did cmos wipe and restarted the machine. Thought the fan was not spinning on the radiator but it turns out it was the pump. Returning it this afternoon and hopefully will back up and running tonight and get that cpu-z validation.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> Vivi - 3770k Batch L152B567 (Malay) - Max OC - 6683mhz (Screenshot)
> Just to summarize:
> if any of you guys have cpu's that do below 1.3v for 5ghz those are 6.7ghz+ cpu's on ln2! So you may feel special if you have one haha.
> And if you have Costa Rica written on your CPU they are also more favored and better oc'ers in general.


who did you buy that chip from ?
P.S. nice CPU Vivi


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> who did you buy that chip from ?
> P.S. nice CPU Vivi


funny story actually. My cpu died while overclocking with LN2. Then i had to get a new one cause i had unfinished college work (yes my bench system is my only system







).

So then i rushed to buy a cpu from one of my friends, and it happened to be this great cpu. So i was lucky


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm folding at 4.8 right now and I'm sitting right at 72C spikes.....and all my cores are fairly closer in temps now to. no big differences anymore. This ETI is supposed to help each core with temps individual and overall.


Are you air cooling or water cooling and what were you temps like before delidding your chip?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> Vivi - 3770k Batch L152B567 (Malay) - Max OC - 6683mhz (Screenshot)
> Just to summarize:
> if any of you guys have cpu's that do below 1.3v for 5ghz those are 6.7ghz+ cpu's on ln2! So you may feel special if you have one haha.
> And if you have Costa Rica written on your CPU they are also more favored and better oc'ers in general.


Yeah, I've got Costa Rica written on my 3770K but with no letter at the beginning of my batch #3224A925 e4 circled. What makes chips more favored versus others?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm in the process of getting 1.3v 5.0 (good for 6.7) so i was just wondering ...you have a nice buddy especially if he only charges you the retail price
good luck with your chip ,6.7+ Ivy's are pretty rare


----------



## Valgaur

L221A996 (Malay)

There is my batch number finally....sorry for that ridiculously long wait there.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> Vivi - 3770k Batch L152B567 (Malay) - Max OC - 6683mhz (Screenshot)
> Just to summarize:
> if any of you guys have cpu's that do below 1.3v for 5ghz those are 6.7ghz+ cpu's on ln2! So you may feel special if you have one haha.
> And if you have Costa Rica written on your CPU they are also more favored and better oc'ers in general.










. HOLYYYY. I am guessing you are using liquid nitrogen? I haven't looked into this much, but under LN2 you are aloud to exceed voltage and baseclock usual guide lines like that? 1.9volts?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Its kool. I am pretty sure I was running a voltage closer to 1.2+ when I last checked... unfortunately went home for lunch today and I was gonna get another cpuz validation while I had my grilled cheese sandwich but the pump in Antec Kuhler went bad. I got a "cpu fan error". Went into the bios to see the cpu sitting at 56 degrees. Turned off the pc right away and did cmos wipe and restarted the machine. Thought the fan was not spinning on the radiator but it turns out it was the pump. Returning it this afternoon and hopefully will back up and running tonight and get that cpu-z validation.


Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Are you air cooling or water cooling and what were you temps like before delidding your chip?
> Yeah, I've got Costa Rica written on my 3770K but with no letter at the beginning of my batch #3224A925 e4 circled. What makes chips more favored versus others?


I have noticed this as well. But one other guy has proved me wrong. I have been seeing Costa Rica chips and chips without a letter in front of them have been getting better clocks at better voltages. But then again, there is no hard evidence to support this.


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Are you air cooling or water cooling and what were you temps like before delidding your chip?
> Yeah, I've got Costa Rica written on my 3770K but with no letter at the beginning of my batch #3224A925 e4 circled. What makes chips more favored versus others?


Well costa rica and malaysia make cpu's on different parts of the globe. The results from Costa rica are just more apparent. Like 60% costa rica over 40% malay in max clock. But ofcourse you can get to 7ghz on both you just need lots of luck!

oooh! i had that batch before "3224B", but my cpu died. It had a great memory controller. got me to 3000mhz +

3060mhz using Team Xtreem 2600 LV

Although my max clock was not too great. 6.4ghz ish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm in the process of getting 1.3v 5.0 (good for 6.7) so i was just wondering ...you have a nice buddy especially if he only charges you the retail price
> good luck with your chip ,6.7+ Ivy's are pretty rare


Yea in South africa we have lots of users with compulsive upgrade disorders, they just sell sell sell so we have a huge cheap secondhand market here. and for my overclocking i don't mind if its not new haha. As long as it has warranty in-case i break it :<

1.3V for 5ghz is the sweetspot









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . HOLYYYY. I am guessing you are using liquid nitrogen? I haven't looked into this much, but under LN2 you are aloud to exceed voltage and baseclock usual guide lines like that? 1.9volts?
> Good luck!


Bingo







. Nitrogen was used for sure. Guidelines would be, Increase baseclock past 105 blck (this overcomes cold bug issues) then go to -180 degrees Celsius. Throw anywhere between 1.85v or 1.95v and get your max clock.

But you can already guess your max clock using this clock guideline

For 5ghz on all 8 cores on air:

1.2v = 6.9 - 7ghz
1.25v = 6.8 - 6.95
1.3v = 6.6 - 6.7
1.35v = 6.45 - 6.6
1.4v = waste of time


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I just can't imagine covering my board in LN2 though.


----------



## DOM.

vivi









how have you been

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I just can't imagine covering my board in LN2 though.


i just use art eraser very easy to put on and remove


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> vivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how have you been
> i just use art eraser very easy to put on and remove


I just can't do it.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I just can't do it.


well you also have to have a place to get ln2 and a dewar or if that place rents them also

mine doesnt and i pay like $32 with tax to fill me 50L









but its been like a over a month since i filled it


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I just can't imagine covering my board in LN2 though.


You try to keep the ln2 off the board & in the pot, a pot would also have to be added to the dewar & ln2 DOM. has there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> well you also have to have a place to get ln2 and a dewar or if that place rents them also
> mine doesnt and i pay like $32 with tax to fill me 50L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but its been like a over a month since i filled it


Better than filling a dewar & having it wait there for weeks when work gets all out of control busy after the fill. The pressure vent keeps hissing at me to remind me it is waiting...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You try to keep the ln2 off the board & in the pot, a pot would also have to be added to the dewar & ln2 DOM. has there.
> Better than filling a dewar & having it wait there for weeks when work gets all out of control busy after the fill. The pressure vent keeps hissing at me to remind me it is waiting...












i always get mine on my day off friday for the weekend and most of the time end up using it all before going back to work

im waiting for my neck core tube to get here, place i ordered it from is a joke been since tuesday and it hasnt shipped out









cuz i sold off my 35L with the withdraw device since the tubes where to short for the 50L, i wanted to bench this weekend


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> You try to keep the ln2 off the board & in the pot, a pot would also have to be added to the dewar & ln2 DOM. has there.
> Better than filling a dewar & having it wait there for weeks when work gets all out of control busy after the fill. The pressure vent keeps hissing at me to remind me it is waiting...


I am a complete NOOB on the LN2 thing. Do you have to keep applying the LN2? (I am guessing so because it won't stay frozen forever right?)


----------



## theknappkin

theknappkin
3570k
3221B852
4.2Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514385

I love it







its in my first time build in my sig!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> theknappkin
> 3570k
> 3221B852
> 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514385
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in my first time build in my sig!


Nice submission!

You could push it further though if you wanted sir! What are your temps!?


----------



## theknappkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice submission!
> You could push it further though if you wanted sir! What are your temps!?


Sadly much higher than I would have hoped for. I didn't spend much on my cooler (Hyper 212 Evo) because i plan to water cool this and my maximus v formula further down the road when i have a bit more money







Under load and the 212 on max RPM, i avg about 70c at 1.21 v. Oh well. Idle is about 39c. Maybe I could have acheived high clocks if I spent more time with it, but I've been veeeery busy lately


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> theknappkin
> 3570k
> 3221B852
> 4.2Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514385
> 
> I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its in my first time build in my sig!


This is the last one I'm gonna accept due to the CPU-Z validation. LAST ONE! Rules are rules. Please submit your validations using your OCN Username!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Sadly much higher than I would have hoped for. I didn't spend much on my cooler (Hyper 212 Evo) because i plan to water cool this and my maximus v formula further down the road when i have a bit more money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under load and the 212 on max RPM, i avg about 70c at 1.21 v. Oh well. Idle is about 39c. Maybe I could have acheived high clocks if I spent more time with it, but I've been veeeery busy lately


I would say then you are above average. That isn't bad at all. I am around the same temps at the same voltage at 4.5ghz.


----------



## theknappkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would say then you are above average. That isn't bad at all. I am around the same temps at the same voltage at 4.5ghz.


Interesting, I guess I will push it a little further once I get the time








Noob question, what would be the maximum acceptable temps? Like 75-80ish?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theknappkin*
> 
> Interesting, I guess I will push it a little further once I get the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noob question, what would be the maximum acceptable temps? Like 75-80ish?


TJ Max for the Ivy is 105C. Some push it as high as 95C. The highest I WOULD PERSONALLY push my Ivy under air is 90C.


----------



## Valgaur

Valgaur
3770K i7
@ 4.8 O.C. 1.39 vcore
L221A996 (Malay) Batch number....finally


----------



## JQuantum

Aw I forgot I don't have my batch number :S can't join







but I have a question on stability, if you can't boot into the BIOS properly because the voltage is too low but windows and such itself run fine, is that an okay voltage? I ask kuz on my i5 sandy system at 4.6 @ 1.355v it'd boot and pass tests and was perfectly stable (in windows) but I'd could never boot into my UEFI bios properly as it'd give a screen glitch (had to dive into a random menu and go back out to fix it).

Username: JQuantum
Chip Model: i7-3770k
Batch #: ************************
Max OC: 4.8GHz is all I've tried so far.
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514408 <- stable 24/7 speed, dynamic vcore.

I'd try non-dynamic but my raid is almost guaranteed to break if I touch my OC again.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Valgaur
> 3770K i7
> @ 4.8 O.C. 1.39 vcore
> L221A996 (Malay) Batch number....finally


I need the CPU-Z validation.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I need the CPU-Z validation.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423
there ya go.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I need the CPU-Z validation.
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423
> there ya go.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I really don't want to be anal but I also want OP to know that I'm doing the approvals correct. Can you revalidate using your OCN Username? Sorry.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I really don't want to be anal but I also want OP to know that I'm doing the approvals correct. Can you revalidate using your OCN Username? Sorry.


Yup no problem just one second.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423

There ya go lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I really don't want to be anal but I also want OP to know that I'm doing the approvals correct. Can you revalidate using your OCN Username? Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup no problem just one second.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423
> 
> There ya go lol.
Click to expand...

Ok thanks.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup no problem just one second.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423
> There ya go lol.


I am just curious. But, did you manually change your baseclock? Your CPU-Z validation says 102.2mhz. Stock values are 100.0mhz. I don't think this is safe for other hardware because it speeds up the base clocks on other devices as well and could lead to damaging your hardware (Like i said before). Someone correct me if I am wrong please or if this isn't something to worry about.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok thanks.


Finally in the IB club...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup no problem just one second.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514423
> There ya go lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious. But, did you manually change your baseclock? Your CPU-Z validation says 102.2mhz. Stock values are 100.0mhz. I don't think this is safe for other hardware because it speeds up the base clocks on other devices as well and could lead to damaging your hardware (Like i said before). Someone correct me if I am wrong please or if this isn't something to worry about.
Click to expand...

If you put it too high, it will damage the PCIE slots and DMI. But a minor change such as a 1 - 2BCLK up would do no harm although also no good. It makes no difference. It's harder to get higher OC and it doesn't provide any faster benchmarks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ok thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally in the IB club...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Haha, welcome!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I am just curious. But, did you manually change your baseclock? Your CPU-Z validation says 102.2mhz. Stock values are 100.0mhz. I don't think this is safe for other hardware because it speeds up the base clocks on other devices as well and could lead to damaging your hardware (Like i said before). Someone correct me if I am wrong please or if this isn't something to worry about.


theres nothing wrong ocing the BLCK but most cap out arround 110 and its alot easier to oc the K cpus, cuz you just change the multi


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Finally in the IB club...


There's still the initiation. Wear nothing but an apron and chef hat while cooking eggs and bacon on your Ivy Bridge CPU. Do that and you'll be fully accepted.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> There's still the initiation. Wear nothing but an apron and chef hat while cooking eggs and bacon on your Ivy Bridge CPU. Do that and you'll be fully accepted.


Give me a bit and i'll do it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514443
got a better voltave running through. 4.8 at 1.276 aint bad if i say so myself.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Oh lord...


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Give me a bit and i'll do it.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514443
> got a better voltave running through. 4.8 at 1.276 aint bad if i say so myself.


run 3dmark11 and see if it passes


----------



## PCWargamer

Updated Max OC

Username: pcwargamer
Max OC: 5107
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> 
> Username: pcwargamer
> Max OC: 5107
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


Can't do anything without the batch number. Sorry, I can't leave an entry block blank.


----------



## Conspiracy

i love my i7-3770

just saying


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> i love my i7-3770
> 
> just saying


STOOOOOOOOP! I'm so close to selling my 3570k and just going for a 3770k even though I don't need it other than folding!


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> STOOOOOOOOP! I'm so close to selling my 3570k and just going for a 3770k even though I don't need it other than folding!


just do it.

i got mine because i edit a lot of video. i had no intention to OC past 4GHz so i got non-K. im not into big OCing


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: pcwargamer
> Max OC: 5107
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


So I'm assuming that's not a 24/7 overclock, because you sig show 4.6GHz... is that not a safe voltage?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: pcwargamer
> Max OC: 5107
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262


Impressive sir! Props. BIG POWER BILL HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## Essenbe

Username: Essenbe
Chip Model: i7-3770K
Batch #: 3223B603
Max OC: 5026
CPUZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Username: Essenbe
> Chip Model: i7-3770K
> Batch #: 3223B603
> Max OC: 5026
> CPUZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


Nice. I can't see you running that for a 24/7 though.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice. I can't see you running that for a 24/7 though.


That's why its max oc


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> That's why its max oc


You would be surprised at what some people run 24.7


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Username: Essenbe
> Chip Model: i7-3770K
> Batch #: 3223B603
> Max OC: 5026
> CPUZ http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2503828


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can't do anything without the batch number. Sorry, I can't leave an entry block blank.


Sorry about that Swag. The first page says I did not need to include that again if I was doing an update though. I did a cut and paste of the info it asked for to do the update. But no problem getting the batch to ya....

Updated Max OC

Username: pcwargamer
Max OC: 5107
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262
Batch: 3219B383

@Systemlord: no 24/7 with that, only a super_pi and validation, and then a BSOD sometime soon after that.....









@mytoyotaco: sure hope not, but it is worth it for I little higher OC and fun seeing how hi this chip would go!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You would be surprised at what some people run 24.7


Idk if it my mb or cooling I couldn't run the two 3770k over 4.7 on water

On the ss phase they do 5+









New to test them on the MVG


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can't do anything without the batch number. Sorry, I can't leave an entry block blank.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that Swag. The first page says I did not need to include that again if I was doing an update though. I did a cut and paste of the info it asked for to do the update. But no problem getting the batch to ya....
> 
> Updated Max OC
> 
> Username: pcwargamer
> Max OC: 5107
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2497262
> Batch: 3219B383
Click to expand...

Completely fine. I need to see which CPU I need to change, that's why.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Idk if it my mb or cooling I couldn't run the two 3770k over 4.7 on water
> On the ss phase they do 5+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to test them on the MVG


Interesting to see if the new mb will make a significant diff or not....hope so!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Completely fine. I need to see which CPU I need to change, that's why.


no problem, and thanks!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Interesting to see if the new mb will make a significant diff or not....hope so!


I've had the MVG since it came put but only used it for benching on ln2 XD

might try it sometimes this week see if its any better for 24/7 clocks I know it can 6+


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I've had the MVG since it came put but only used it for benching on ln2 XD
> might try it sometimes this week see if its any better for 24/7 clocks I know it can 6+


I understand the MVG's are great for OC. Inspiring to hear about your 6+ runs on ln2! Good work there! I'm just happy to get a 5.1 on my H80 so far..., but love hearing about those who go further than that.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I've had the MVG since it came put but only used it for benching on ln2 XD
> might try it sometimes this week see if its any better for 24/7 clocks I know it can 6+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand the MVG's are great for OC. Inspiring to hear about your 6+ runs on ln2! Good work there! I'm just happy to get a 5.1 on my H80 so far..., but love hearing about those who go further than that.
Click to expand...

Trust me, it does. I love my MVG. Best board I have ever bought. Small and every inch of it is just amazing. The looks, the performance, and the effort Asus put into it. Not saying the other Maximus products aren't as worth it as the MVG, but this board is amazing. I got for super cheap about $150 at Microcenter. Paired it up with my 3570k for only $320 in total.







Not including tax of course. Tax is 9.75% I believe.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Impressive sir! Props. BIG POWER BILL HERE WE COME!!!!


Naw, I bet it still won't draw more power than my overclocked phenom x4 would. 1.5 volts to stay at 4.0


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Trust me, it does. I love my MVG. Best board I have ever bought. Small and every inch of it is just amazing. The looks, the performance, and the effort Asus put into it. Not saying the other Maximus products aren't as worth it as the MVG, but this board is amazing. I got for super cheap about $150 at Microcenter. Paired it up with my 3570k for only $320 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not including tax of course. Tax is 9.75% I believe.


TBH, I wish I would have gotten an ASUS board. The MVG is an excellent board. Stupid me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> Naw, I bet it still won't draw more power than my overclocked phenom x4 would. 1.5 volts to stay at 4.0


Did you mean 5.0ghz? Lol. Just wait for that first power bill.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> TBH, I wish I would have gotten an ASUS board. The MVG is an excellent board. Stupid me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you mean 5.0ghz? Lol. Just wait for that first power bill.


nope its actually sitting tamely stock in my wifes computer now, but that's what it took haha. motherboard had notorious vdroop issues so the voltage had to be set high to keep it stable.

h-50 still kept it in the upper 40's while gaming though. but your right power was a bit higher.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.theMetal*
> 
> nope its actually sitting tamely stock in my wifes computer now, but that's what it took haha. motherboard had notorious vdroop issues so the voltage had to be set high to keep it stable.
> h-50 still kept it in the upper 40's while gaming though. but your right power was a bit higher.


You would be amazed how much more power bill is especially if it is a 24/7 computer going from 1.00v to 1.5v.


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You would be amazed how much more power bill is especially if it is a 24/7 computer going from 1.00v to 1.5v.


interesting, I never really knew it made that much of a difference. good to know though. Luckily, my computer is only ever on in the evenings, and occasionally overnight for folding.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice. I can't see you running that for a 24/7 though.


Not even thinking of it. I just wanted to see if I could do it after everyone said IB won't OC as high as SB. I could have fried some eggs on it though.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Trust me, it does. I love my MVG. Best board I have ever bought. Small and every inch of it is just amazing. The looks, the performance, and the effort Asus put into it. Not saying the other Maximus products aren't as worth it as the MVG, but this board is amazing. I got for super cheap about $150 at Microcenter. Paired it up with my 3570k for only $320 in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not including tax of course. Tax is 9.75% I believe.


You got a good price for a great board then! Microcenter does have great bundels! I almost bought a MVG when Fry's was selling their last Z68 boards for a great price, but I wanted both SLI and an extra PCIe slot for my soundboard, and the MVP could support the SLI but not the soundboard. So I went with the P8Z68-V/Gen3 which has done fine. I do think that the MVG does have upgraded onboard sound though and maybe I would not have needed a soundboard with it. Is the MVG onboard audio good enough to do without an upgraded soundcard?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> STOOOOOOOOP! I'm so close to selling my 3570k and just going for a 3770k even though I don't need it other than folding!


Ya know, the whole time I had my 2500K (and I just loved that chip), but I still always wished I had gotten the 2600K, and then the 2700K. Not becuase I really needed the HT at all, but just because they were faster and benched better on lots of stuff. So when the IB's came out I decided on getting the 3770K just so I could stop thinking I wish I got it instead of the 3570K. And it worked! Of course I still don't need HT at all. Maybe it will pay off in time if the programs I use ever need it, but more likely that will never happen.Really a waste of money. But, I still am happy I got the 3770K this time!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Now with better optimization and more tweaks in the bios and not being lazy and using the asus os overclocking software here is my new cpu-z validation:

4.7Ghz @ 1.288V









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2515322

I will run this for a while and see if I get any bsod. I may throttle it down to 4.5ghz just to get even lower temps. peace!


----------



## stellamonster7

Here you go!

Username: Stellamonster7
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: 3213B552
Max OC: 45x, 1.260v
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514412

thanks


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Username: Stellamonster7
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: 3213B552
> Max OC: 45x, 1.260v
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514412
> 
> thanks






Welcome to the Club!


----------



## stellamonster7

thank you sir! we'll push it now and see what we can do...thanks to your help as always!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stellamonster7*
> 
> thank you sir! we'll push it now and see what we can do...thanks to your help as always!


No problem. Keep pushing it and try to get a super high validation.







I can't do these things anymore!







I was so close to 2GHz (which is awkward I couldn't because I'm OP to the 2GHz Club).


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I shoulda got the ASUS z77 mobo.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I shoulda got the ASUS z77 mobo.


Heres my limited edition asus mobo. Love this thing it really is a great board with the options on it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131850R


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Heres my limited edition asus mobo. Love this thing it really is a great board with the options on it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131850R


Go ahead... Just rub it in.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Go ahead... Just rub it in.


*hugs* Its okay...it'll all be okay....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> *hugs* Its okay...it'll all be okay....


BTW, your avatar is epic!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> BTW, your avatar is epic!


Thanks man!








Your the 4th person to tell me that so now I'm definitely keeping it!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I shoulda got the ASUS z77 mobo.


Not to rub it in as well but here is my board from asus









http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2406886&CatId=6976

Not as many specs as Valgaurs but it will do


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Not to rub it in as well but here is my board from asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2406886&CatId=6976
> Not as many specs as Valgaurs but it will do


The sabertooth is nice. So is the MVG.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> The sabertooth is nice. So is the MVG.


Get this mobo!

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_Extreme/


----------



## martinhal

While we are at it my Sniper... http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#dl

Getting better OC on this than my old Asus Z77 V Pro.


----------



## Valgaur

I love folding my i7 at 55C......this TIM is so good seriously I recommend you guys try it.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I love folding my i7 at 55C......this TIM is so good seriously I recommend you guys try it.


Its on my list!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> The sabertooth is nice. So is the MVG.


I will not tell a lie that is the MAIN reason I got it .... cause it looked nice... in hind sight i could have gotten the better one hahaha


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I will not tell a lie that is the MAIN reason I got it .... cause it looked nice... in hind sight i could have gotten the better one hahaha


The next board I get is the ASUS. But i do love my MSI.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Heres my limited edition asus mobo. Love this thing it really is a great board with the options on it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131850R


How can this motherboard have dual x16 at PCIe 3.0 spec? It's not X79...


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> How can this motherboard have dual x16 at PCIe 3.0 spec? It's not X79...


Like the Sniper 3 it must have a PLX chip.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Like the Sniper 3 it must have a PLX chip.


Not even my M5E is marketed as having dual x16 at spec PCIe 3.0, it shows 1 x16 or dual x8/x8. Is it technically possible to actually run dual x16 at PCIe 3.0 using a PLX bridge chip? I mean the 3770K CPU still only has 16 lanes, how does a PLX chip change reality? My motherboard does have a PLX bridge chip.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Not even my M5E is marketed as having dual x16 at spec PCIe 3.0, it shows 1 x16 or dual x8/x8. Is it technically possible to actually run dual x16 at PCIe 3.0 using a PLX bridge chip? I mean the 3770K CPU still only has 16 lanes, how does a PLX chip change reality? My motherboard does have a PLX bridge chip.


I know....it's the reason I got this motherboard. it's absolutely amazing I can't overclock amazing well but the features on it....totally worth it man.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Heres my limited edition asus mobo. Love this thing it really is a great board with the options on it.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131850R


That board looks good. I am still running on a Z68...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That board looks good. I am still running on a Z68...


z77 FTw


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> z77 FTw


I will probably be able to get a Z77 once Haswell comes out.....and then it will be old tech and unable to support it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> z77 FTw


I'm thinking about switching mobos for the maximus v extreme but I love the ability for dual x16 pci3 lanes for my sli in the future....what you guys think?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No problem. Keep pushing it and try to get a super high validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do these things anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so close to 2GHz (which is awkward I couldn't because I'm OP to the 2GHz Club).


Hey *Swag*, I just wanted to note how much help you are giving to everyone on your Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide. I was checking it out a couple of days ago and saw all the help and advice you were giving the people there. Great job!

+1rep


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I already rep+ him.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No problem. Keep pushing it and try to get a super high validation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do these things anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so close to 2GHz (which is awkward I couldn't because I'm OP to the 2GHz Club).
> 
> 
> 
> Hey *Swag*, I just wanted to note how much help you are giving to everyone on your Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide. I was checking it out a couple of days ago and saw all the help and advice you were giving the people there. Great job!
> 
> +1rep
Click to expand...

Haha, thanks.







I just wanted to help people overclock their Ivys. It was so hard for me to get everything up and running and was risking damaging my CPU during the time frame of me tweaking every single voltage and setting. So I guess this is a way for me to actually give back to the forum that help me get into overclocking!

Thanks.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Not even my M5E is marketed as having dual x16 at spec PCIe 3.0, it shows 1 x16 or dual x8/x8. Is it technically possible to actually run dual x16 at PCIe 3.0 using a PLX bridge chip? I mean the 3770K CPU still only has 16 lanes, how does a PLX chip change reality? My motherboard does have a PLX bridge chip.


It can run at Pcie 3 x16 on both cards. Dont get too excited as it makes no diffirence. My old Asus could switch between Pcie 2 and Pcie 3 both at x8. I benched two 7970's @ 1300/1800 with i7 a 3770K @ 4.9 Mhz. Scores where the same on Pcie 2 and Pcie 3.It's nice to have but no current GPU can use all that bandwidth even Pcie 2 x8.

The resaon I got the Sniper as it can do x16/x16 2 cards or x8/x8/x8 with 3 cards , without PLX it would be x8/x8/x4 and that would hurt .


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> It can run at Pcie 3 x16 on both cards. Dont get too excited as it makes no diffirence. My old Asus could switch between Pcie 2 and Pcie 3 both at x8. I benched two 7970's @ 1300/1800 with i7 a 3770K @ 4.9 Mhz. Scores where the same on Pcie 2 and Pcie 3.It's nice to have but no current GPU can use all that bandwidth even Pcie 2 x8.
> The resaon I got the Sniper as it can do x16/x16 2 cards or x8/x8/x8 with 3 cards , without PLX it would be x8/x8/x4 and that would hurt .


Meanwhile I can do 8x/8x/8x/8x.


----------



## kkampbel32

Username: kkampbel32
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: L220B280
Max OC: 4.4 Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516698


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkampbel32*
> 
> Username: kkampbel32
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: L220B280
> Max OC: 4.4 Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2516698






Good job on the Ivy Bridge build.







Good choice over Sandy! Haha, Welcome to the club and as always, just ask here if you have any problems OCing. A 4.4MHz clock is extremely slow. How long does it take you to add 1 + 1 in your calculator?


----------



## kkampbel32

Thanks and its a first build for me. Also Day 1 of overclocking. Just got 'er up and running stable. Got final parts in yesterday evening. Hopefully more to come. I'll check back for some fine tuning adjustments if you have any.

I-5 3570k
Asus P8Z77-V LK
Samsung 256gb SSD
G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
Seasonic X1050
Noctua NH-D14 Heatsink
(future) MSI GTX 660Ti PE


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkampbel32*
> 
> Thanks and its a first build for me. Also Day 1 of overclocking. Just got 'er up and running stable. Got final parts in yesterday evening. Hopefully more to come. I'll check back for some fine tuning adjustments if you have any.
> I-5 3570k
> Asus P8Z77-V LK
> Samsung 256gb SSD
> G-Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600
> Seasonic X1050
> Noctua NH-D14 Heatsink
> (future) MSI GTX 660Ti PE


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Meanwhile I can do 8x/8x/8x/8x.


So can mine if I had 4 cards but I am happy with my three 7970's


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> So can mine if I had 4 cards but I am happy with my three 7970's










nice!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> So can mine if I had 4 cards but I am happy with my three 7970's












I wish....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish....


Same but make that 3 680's lol.









Hey guys how do I optimize my 3770K for folding I'm getting a lot lower points than I thought I would be getting.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Same but make that 3 680's lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys how do I optimize my 3770K for folding I'm getting a lot lower points than I thought I would be getting.


I would be content with two 660 gtx ti's SLI.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would be content with two 660 gtx ti's SLI.


no must go overkill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no must go overkill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Plus 1 , this is OCN


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> no must go overkill!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A lot of people do. Its because of us enthusiasts the average noob thinks they must have 2 or 3 graphics cards to play BF3. Lol. These days 1 660 oc or 670 on 1080p can easily handle it. But, once you want to play on 2500x1600 with 3 screens, then you gotta shell out the $$$


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Plus 1 , this is OCN


And? Why spend 1000+ on graphics you won't even get the benefit of? So you can play at 150 fps? The human cannot detect the difference when that high. Now, if you are going to use them by all means do it. Lol. But im tired of some people having 3 SLI or xfire when they don't even have displays that can support a res higher than 1920x1080

Edit: Some people do render video however


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> A lot of people do. Its because of us enthusiasts the average noob thinks they must have 2 or 3 graphics cards to play BF3. Lol. These days 1 660 oc or 670 on 1080p can easily handle it. But, once you want to play on 2500x1600 with 3 screens, then you gotta shell out the $$$


Hence the three , 5760X1080 with all the eye candy. But to tell the truth I was quite happy with my 570's in Sli on 1080. I then got interested in water cooling ..........


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Hence the three 5760X1080 with all the eye candy.


Precisely.


----------



## martinhal

Off the topic . How do I add club memberships to my sig ?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Off the topic . How do I add club memberships to my sig ?


Go to club thread, usually on first page they will have the code, copy and paste it in your signature under profile.


----------



## martinhal

Thanks .


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Thanks .


Np


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> While we are at it my Sniper... http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4169#dl
> Getting better OC on this than my old Asus Z77 V Pro.


What was the OC you got on your asus mobo? I'm curious because I happen to own the P8Z77-V Pro.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> What was the OC you got on your asus mobo? I'm curious because I happen to own the P8Z77-V Pro.


4.7 Ghz on the Asus. The CPU seemed to need just the extra bit of Vcore .


----------



## Jacer200

Can I please join the club?

Username: Jacer200
Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K 
Batch #:L206A973 
Max OC: 42000 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Welcome! Swag will get ya in a bit. Ivy till death!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join the club?
> 
> Username: Jacer200
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Batch #:L206A973
> Max OC: 42000 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478


....omg man...highest OC I will most likely see in ym lifetime.....42Ghz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ....omg man...highest OC I will most likely see in ym lifetime.....42Ghz!!!!!!!!!


Not everyone wants high clocks. Lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Not everyone wants high clocks. Lol


I want that 42 Ghz......


----------



## kope

I would love to play Spider Solitaire on that rig


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Haha. Yall quick picking on him. He just added an extra 0. But seriously, 42 ghz ftw.


----------



## martinhal

42 Ghz... Who needs Haswell... Welcome to the club


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Haha. Yall quick picking on him. He just added an extra 0. But seriously, 42 ghz ftw.


I couldn't resist lol. and Welcome!


----------



## Buzzkill

Username: Buzzkill
Chip Model: i7-3770k 3.50GHz, 8MB Cache, LGA1155, 77W
Batch #: 3213B585
Max OC: 4588.44 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518574

4600MHz at 1350v on Z77 FTW


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Username: Buzzkill
> Chip Model: i7-3770k 3.50GHz, 8MB Cache, LGA1155, 77W
> Batch #: 3213B585
> Max OC: 4588.44 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518574
> 4600MHz at 1350v on Z77 FTW


HOLY ****

TWO 690 in SLI? You sir must be made of









Anywho...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join the club?
> 
> Username: Jacer200
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Batch #:L206A973
> Max OC: 42000 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzkill*
> 
> Username: Buzzkill
> Chip Model: i7-3770k 3.50GHz, 8MB Cache, LGA1155, 77W
> Batch #: 3213B585
> Max OC: 4588.44 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518574
> 
> 4600MHz at 1350v on Z77 FTW


----------



## DCPL

I think it about time i joined the club









Username: DCPL
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3221B843
Max OC: Stock
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518631


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> I think it about time i joined the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: DCPL
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3221B843
> Max OC: Stock
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518631


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Welcome ALL!!


----------



## Swag

So many entries in so little time.







Sorry for the late entry, I went to take a nap.


----------



## DCPL

YAY







ill probably overclock when i get this thing on liquid, im using the 212 plus right now.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> YAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill probably overclock when i get this thing on liquid, im using the 212 plus right now.


Are you going to be making your own custom loop or buying a premade cooler setup?


----------



## DCPL

I don't know, i WANT to make a custom loop, but ive never watercooled before, so i would probably buy like the H-80 or the H-100. cause other than that i don't know much about watercooling :/


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> I don't know, i WANT to make a custom loop, but ive never watercooled before, so i would probably buy like the H-80 or the H-100. cause other than that i don't know much about watercooling :/


Beyond belief, im seem recent tests that the h100 isn't that impressive when compared to the 212+


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> I don't know, i WANT to make a custom loop, but ive never watercooled before, so i would probably buy like the H-80 or the H-100. cause other than that i don't know much about watercooling :/


it's not to bad but just decide what size tubing you want mainly....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> it's not to bad but just decide what size tubing you want mainly....


What's the most popular? 1/2 in or 3/8?


----------



## DCPL

yeah and like what are good pumps, like the vary in size and some are small and some are huge


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> yeah and like what are good pumps, like the vary in size and some are small and some are huge


Checked the posted link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club/4597

Tell me if you don't think that is crazy. The 212+ basically equally competes with the h100 high speed on load temps. Idle temps are lower, but who cares... lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Checked the posted link:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/632591/cooler-master-hyper-212-plus-club/4597
> Tell me if you don't think that is crazy. The 212+ basically equally competes with the h100 high speed on load temps. Idle temps are lower, but who cares... lol


That is interesting *mrtoyotaco*. I have a 212 evo and a H80, and for me the H80 did better, but I have seen other sites noting what your link above is noting that there is little diff between their cooling temps. I would have to say that the H80 does look much better even if they are around the same cooling!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That is interesting *mrtoyotaco*. I have a 212 evo and a H80, and for me the H80 did better, but I have seen other sites noting what your link above is noting that there is little diff between their cooling temps. I would have to say that the H80 does look much better even if they are around the same cooling!


Yeah. It's more of an aesthetic comparison than anything.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Username: ivanlabrie
Chip Model: i7 3770K
Batch #: 3223B444
Max OC: 5189.5 MHz
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2515768

Add me!








Thanks...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Username: ivanlabrie
> Chip Model: i7 3770K
> Batch #: 3223B444
> Max OC: 5189.5 MHz
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2515768
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...


LOL. You're pushing that 1.55v limit aint ya? Haha


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Username: ivanlabrie
> Chip Model: i7 3770K
> Batch #: 3223B444
> Max OC: 5189.5 MHz
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2515768
> 
> Add me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...






Which iPhone 5 color should I get? Don't tell me not to get it because I am and I don't care if you tell me not to. I just want to know your opinion in which color? I personally like white, but what do you guys think?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Which iPhone 5 color should I get? Don't tell me not to get it because I am and I don't care if you tell me not to. I just want to know your opinion in which color? I personally like white, but what do you guys think?


I have the white 4s with a black otterbox. It's nice.


----------



## Jacer200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Can I please join the club?
> 
> Username: Jacer200
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Batch #:L206A973
> Max OC: 42000 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478


LOL! This made my day. I almost got a full page of flamage for adding an extra zero. Awesome







. And I'm not gonna edit it







.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Which iPhone 5 color should I get? Don't tell me not to get it because I am and I don't care if you tell me not to. I just want to know your opinion in which color? I personally like white, but what do you guys think?


I personally like the black iPhone. Looks really sleek.


----------



## rexbinary

Hi all, could you please add me









Username: rexbinary
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3218C203 (Costa Rica)
Max OC: 4.7GHz @ 1.224v (+0.075 offset)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518801


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Ivy is becoming popular.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Which iPhone 5 color should I get? Don't tell me not to get it because I am and I don't care if you tell me not to. I just want to know your opinion in which color? I personally like white, but what do you guys think?


I'm for black too....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> LOL! This made my day. I almost got a full page of flamage for adding an extra zero. Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I'm not gonna edit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


we are all just envious of your chips mega abilities....


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd need 1350volts like that guy above for 42ghz...lol

Then again, that's my highest oc on 4c/8t so far, using a bit of bclck and 51x multi.
I'm waiting for my new IC Diamond 7 paste to burn in and I'll likely get some extra headroom.

I need that sig now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hi all, could you please add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: rexbinary
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3218C203
> Max OC: 4.7GHz @ 1.224v (+0.075 offset)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518801






I got the black iPhone 5! I didn't even pre-order one or anything! They asked if I did and they just gave me one!







A small line up too!


----------



## Swag

Our iPhones side-by-side.







Yay! I went to the Samsung stand right outside of Apple and asked if they sold iPhone 5 cases. Troll I know.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> Our iPhones side-by-side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I went to the Samsung stand right outside of Apple and asked if they sold iPhone 5 cases. Troll I know.


One is for me, right?


----------



## MIGhunter

I hope you didn't use an iPhone to take that picture, it's terrible.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our iPhones side-by-side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I went to the Samsung stand right outside of Apple and asked if they sold iPhone 5 cases. Troll I know.
> 
> 
> 
> One is for me, right?
Click to expand...

Haha, you could own one for a measly price of $299 and we tell you we're out of stock but really we aren't, we just want to control supply and demand.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> I hope you didn't use an iPhone to take that picture, it's terrible.


iPhone 4 and it's grainy because of the screen protector I put in the back, it covered part of the lens and I don't want to take it out because I can sell it a bit more with the screen protector.


----------



## Essenbe

is it overclocked?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> is it overclocked?


If you're referring to me, I want to. I wish I could overclock the iPhone.







That way, I can benchmark and get higher scores than the S3. Although the S3 beats the iPhone, the iPhone's OS seems more fluid and more simplistic vs the S3. Not saying Android is bad, just saying that my preference of OS's goes to the iOS.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm buying a 4s for a friend of mine...he always wanted one and people are selling them cheap to get I5's lol (as in phones eh)

Anyway, I'm trying to go past 5.2ghz now, but I'm having a hard time cause my paste is not cured yet and temps skyrocket.








I haven't seen a higher clocked 3770k on air so far...here at least


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If you're referring to me, I want to. I wish I could overclock the iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way, I can benchmark and get higher scores than the S3. Although the S3 beats the iPhone, the iPhone's OS seems more fluid and more simplistic vs the S3. Not saying Android is bad, just saying that my preference of OS's goes to the iOS.


I agree with you there only reason I like apple....is the os...thats it it's so easy to use. but for me I liek to fiddle with everything so I love my android's for that ability got my droid 3 OC's to 2 Ghz once...had a box fan blowing right on it to cool the thing....just saying lol.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> is it overclocked?


...is it underwater?


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> Our iPhones side-by-side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I went to the Samsung stand right outside of Apple and asked if they sold iPhone 5 cases. Troll I know.


Its good phone, but i hate apple, nothing personal to you of course.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

EVERYONE!

Haha. Kidding.

But if you are in to jail-braking like me (you can tweak the a5 chip). It's mighty dangerous though. I have my ios5 on my 4s jailbroken and I love it. Once they come out with an untethered jailbrake for ios6 and have worked out all the kinks (Already have been hearing about battery issues with ios6) I am going to update mine.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Finally found a stable setting...

4.7ghz @ 1.37v in bios (1.344v in cpuz under load)

Prime stable with no WHEA errors, max temp 91c and folding stable, max temps: 81c.

What do you guys think?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Finally found a stable setting...
> 4.7ghz @ 1.37v in bios (1.344v in cpuz under load)
> Prime stable with no WHEA errors, max temp 91c and folding stable, max temps: 81c.
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like a keeper to me!


----------



## DCPL

Yeah i agree and the 212 plus is very big compared to any water loop, which always looks nice, plus its not as loud


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems rock solid and pretty cool.
I wanted 5ghz but getting that stable would require really good cooling and delidding the chip.

As for coolers, I like my Silver Arrow


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Finally found a stable setting...
> 4.7ghz @ 1.37v in bios (1.344v in cpuz under load)
> Prime stable with no WHEA errors, max temp 91c and folding stable, max temps: 81c.
> What do you guys think?


I think you have done well, and your normal program temps will be much lower than that - ship it!


----------



## martinhal

Its good to go







Delid it for us and report back .







Good to see a IB post , was worried it was going to become an iPhone thread.


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'd need 1350volts like that guy above for 42ghz...lol
> Then again, that's my highest oc on 4c/8t so far, using a bit of bclck and 51x multi.
> I'm waiting for my new IC Diamond 7 paste to burn in and I'll likely get some extra headroom.
> I need that sig now.


Immagine the temps ... wounder at what temp TIM catches fire ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Immagine the temps ... wounder at what temp TIM catches fire ?


It's over 400 degrees depending on the mineral and metal configurations they use.......all TIM is certain metal compound....so......yeah hot....
Also guys. My max temps for my 4.8 Ghz folding is at 1.4Vcore and my max temps are at 78C...hows that for folding nonstop?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Finally found a stable setting...
> 
> 4.7ghz @ 1.37v in bios (1.344v in cpuz under load)
> 
> Prime stable with no WHEA errors, max temp 91c and folding stable, max temps: 81c.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Looks good, if you haven't, re-update your max OC.









I bought the iPhone 5 for only $180 with no line up and I sold my iPhone 4 (NOT the S) for $350! So worth it.







Only 1 year Contract for my new phone too.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, if you haven't, re-update your max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I bought the iPhone 5 for only $180* with no line up and I sold my iPhone 4 (NOT the S) for $350! So worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 year Contract for my new phone too.


That is super price, here in bosnia its over 1000USD.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, if you haven't, re-update your max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I bought the iPhone 5 for only $180* with no line up and I sold my iPhone 4 (NOT the S) for $350! So worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 year Contract for my new phone too.
> 
> 
> 
> That is super price, here in bosnia its over 1000USD.
Click to expand...

Oh god, I can't move there then. I upgrade my phone every 2 - 3 years. I don't see the point in 1 year upgrades. Too early.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh god, I can't move there then. I upgrade my phone every 2 - 3 years. I don't see the point in 1 year upgrades. Too early.


Agreed. Im going to get the 6 next year when it comes out.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh god, I can't move there then. I upgrade my phone every 2 - 3 years. I don't see the point in 1 year upgrades. Too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Im going to get the 6 next year when it comes out.
Click to expand...

We'll see if it's the 6 or 5S.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We'll see if it's the 6 or 5S.


Haha. True.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh god, I can't move there then. I upgrade my phone every 2 - 3 years. I don't see the point in 1 year upgrades. Too early.


I am still on SGS.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We'll see if it's the 6 or 5S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. True.
Click to expand...

Normally I tell people to stay away from the "S" version because they are usually the phones where they "trial" the next phone. Like look at the 4S, it was basically a crappy version of the 5 and it had more problems in its release than the 4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh god, I can't move there then. I upgrade my phone every 2 - 3 years. I don't see the point in 1 year upgrades. Too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still on SGS.
Click to expand...

SGS? I had a crappy Nokia that didn't have bars anywhere for like 12 years.







I finally saved some cash to get my parents to switch my plan (had to pay for the phone) and then pay $10 of the bill.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Valgaur

No one answers my question......sad day.......sad day for intel since apple is everywhere....


----------



## Valgaur

No one answers my question......sad day.......sad day for intel since apple is everywhere....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No one answers my question......sad day.......sad day for intel since apple is everywhere....


Youre fine. 1.4v is far as I would go for 24.7 folder


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Looks good, if you haven't, re-update your max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the iPhone 5 for only $180 with no line up and I sold my iPhone 4 (NOT the S) for $350! So worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1 year Contract for my new phone too.


My max oc is still 5.2ghz...24/7 is 4.7ghz








Good deal on that phone








I'm paying $300 for a used 4s lol but it's not for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No one answers my question......sad day.......sad day for intel since apple is everywhere....


I'm folding at 81c max, I think it's ok, Sandy had a max daily temp of 75c for folding, at least for me that was my limit (following good advice)
Ivy generates much less heat unless you really push the volts, so in reality there is not too much heat as in watts, thermal energy dissipating from your cpu.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Im just curious? Why do people fold?

Is there any real benefit or just a **** measuring competition?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Actually you help to aid medical research which is done through the [email protected] program by Stanford.
There has been some advance in regards to Alzheimer treatments for example lately...
Why not fold if you have surreal amounts of cpu power that aren't being utilized to it's full potential most of the time?
I see it as a donation, something I give back, from all that has been given to me.
I'm one of the very few people in Argentina that has such a high end pc nowadays, and I feel it's truly a bless, a good thing that has happened to me, and I wanna share that good.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually you help to aid medical research which is done through the [email protected] program by Stanford.
> There has been some advance in regards to Alzheimer treatments for example lately...
> Why not fold if you have surreal amounts of cpu power that aren't being utilized to it's full potential most of the time?
> I see it as a donation, something I give back, from all that has been given to me.
> I'm one of the very few people in Argentina that has such a high end pc nowadays, and I feel it's truly a bless, a good thing that has happened to me, and I wanna share that good.


Never saw it that way...


----------



## Swag

I fold for e-peen and for the cause! This phone gets so hot!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually you help to aid medical research which is done through the [email protected] program by Stanford.
> There has been some advance in regards to Alzheimer treatments for example lately...
> Why not fold if you have surreal amounts of cpu power that aren't being utilized to it's full potential most of the time?
> I see it as a donation, something I give back, from all that has been given to me.
> I'm one of the very few people in Argentina that has such a high end pc nowadays, and I feel it's truly a bless, a good thing that has happened to me, and I wanna share that good.


Sounds like a great reason to me....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I fold for e-peen and for the cause! This phone gets so hot!


iphone 5 piece of ****?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I fold for e-peen and for the cause! This phone gets so hot!


My HTC One S would get so hot to the extent I can no longer hold it. The metal back only makes it worse. This is after hours of browsing, videos, and games though.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> My HTC One S would get so hot to the extent I can no longer hold it. The metal back only makes it worse. OThis is after hours of browsing, videos, and games though.


I had a battery "burst" on me before it go so hot.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually you help to aid medical research which is done through the [email protected] program by Stanford.
> There has been some advance in regards to Alzheimer treatments for example lately...
> Why not fold if you have surreal amounts of cpu power that aren't being utilized to it's full potential most of the time?
> I see it as a donation, something I give back, from all that has been given to me.
> I'm one of the very few people in Argentina that has such a high end pc nowadays, and I feel it's truly a bless, a good thing that has happened to me, and I wanna share that good.


I agree here as you can see I actually fold for OCN on a team so I have to fold at least 20 hours a day. hence my questions about my temps but I think I have a solution to that really soon......... and boy do I mean really good temps lol. I fold for multiple reason but mainly because you can actually put it on a resume if you want because no one has barely even heard about [email protected] and that kinda bugs me. when I got my ps3 I have been folding since I got that thing and that's what led into the PC's doing it. (correct me if I'm wrong). I do it as a donation I have done tons of donating through Boy Scouts and As an Eagle Scout I feel it as a duty of myself and my computer since I am not able to be on it all day every day.

Max temps so far are 81C....I need my idea to come soon!!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I fold for e-peen and for the cause! This phone gets so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> My HTC One S would get so hot to the extent I can no longer hold it. The metal back only makes it worse. This is after hours of browsing, videos, and games though.
Click to expand...

It isn't to the point that I can't hold it, it just gets warm.







It's a great phone though. Siri is so useful and it's so quick. I just watched an HD movie via Netflix and the screen is amazing.







To be honest, the resolution is on par on as the S3, just not as big. I went to the Samsung stand and tried putting an S3 in my sweats and they couldn't fit. I wear Lululemon a lot.







It's a Canadian brand and it's so comfy!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree here as you can see I actually fold for OCN on a team so I have to fold at least 20 hours a day. hence my questions about my temps but I think I have a solution to that really soon......... and boy do I mean really good temps lol. I fold for multiple reason but mainly because you can actually put it on a resume if you want because no one has barely even heard about [email protected] and that kinda bugs me. when I got my ps3 I have been folding since I got that thing and that's what led into the PC's doing it. (correct me if I'm wrong). I do it as a donation I have done tons of donating through Boy Scouts and As an Eagle Scout I feel it as a duty of myself and my computer since I am not able to be on it all day every day.
> Max temps so far are 81C....I need my idea to come soon!!!!


???????


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> ???????


Okay take a 20 inch box fan 40 F temps outside...and a collapsable white tube.....and you get the coldest cpu on earth....you know what I mean I can't beat ln2 but I can keep my pc cool and run it at 5 Ghz and keep my room warm as well.......I just need that friggen tube man......


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree here as you can see I actually fold for OCN on a team so I have to fold at least 20 hours a day. hence my questions about my temps but I think I have a solution to that really soon......... and boy do I mean really good temps lol. I fold for multiple reason but mainly because you can actually put it on a resume if you want because no one has barely even heard about [email protected] and that kinda bugs me. when I got my ps3 I have been folding since I got that thing and that's what led into the PC's doing it. (correct me if I'm wrong). I do it as a donation I have done tons of donating through Boy Scouts and As an Eagle Scout I feel it as a duty of myself and my computer since I am not able to be on it all day every day.
> Max temps so far are 81C....I need my idea to come soon!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ???????
Click to expand...

That's damn nice but aesthetically I can't see it in my room. I like my things either wood or metal or glass.







Cherry oak desk and shelves + Corsair 600T on a wooden platform (off the ground is the best!).


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's damn nice but aesthetically I can't see it in my room. I like my things either wood or metal or glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry oak desk and shelves + Corsair 600T on a wooden platform (off the ground is the best!).


Heres my dream right now. it's 40 degrees F outside.....get some tubing and pipe that cold stuff right into my cases intake 200mm and 120mm fans. and ND will eventually get to around -40F area....imagine those temps man.......oh my lord.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That's damn nice but aesthetically I can't see it in my room. I like my things either wood or metal or glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry oak desk and shelves + Corsair 600T on a wooden platform (off the ground is the best!).
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my dream right now. it's 40 degrees F outside.....get some tubing and pipe that cold stuff right into my cases intake 200mm and 120mm fans. and ND will eventually get to around -40F area....imagine those temps man.......oh my lord.....
Click to expand...

I'd imagine an increase in heat while passing through the tubing and resulting in -10C temps for your CPU. I'd combine that with 40 Fans (just like the 40Fan H100) and get -20C!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd imagine an increase in heat while passing through the tubing and resulting in -10C temps for your CPU. I'd combine that with 40 Fans (just like the 40Fan H100) and get -20C!


pump it right through the H100 huh?......hmmmm that would work as well.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I need to dig, but I found a post where I guy did that and did some tests. (That's AC window unit in a wooden sealed box with fans pushing the air through the tubes if anyone didn't notice. But, he did it for around 200 dollars. And got temps better than any air cooling/water cooling setup in a case. Sure it doesn't beat LN2, but he was pumping straight icy cold air non stop in his case. The dude never let his temps INSIDE the case go over 60F. Thats ambient temps of 15C or better ALWAYS! That wins in my book...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I need to dig, but I found a post where I guy did that and did some tests. (That's AC window unit in a wooden sealed box with fans pushing the air through the tubes if anyone didn't notice. But, he did it for around 200 dollars. And got temps better than any air cooling/water cooling setup in a case. Sure it doesn't beat LN2, but he was pumping straight icy cold air non stop in his case. The dude never let his temps INSIDE the case go over 60F. Thats ambient temps of 15C or better ALWAYS! That wins in my book...


Summer?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Summer?


Not sure.

What I mean in simplier terms is the AC was apart of the case essentially. It was sealed inside a wooden box that was sealed shut to the case with fans pull and pushing the air through the tubing. He also rigged up the temperature censor inside the case. (So, when the temps inside the case go above 60F, the AC would kick on automatically)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Not sure.
> What I mean in simplier terms is the AC was apart of the case essentially. It was sealed inside a wooden box that was sealed shut to the case with fans pull and pushing the air through the tubing. He also rigged up the temperature censor inside the case. (So, when the temps inside the case go above 60F, the AC would kick on automatically)


Langer1972.....thats him.....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Langer1972.....thats him.....


.....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> .....


Seriously he just posted temps to me. hes at 100% getting mid 40's

He follows me lol Me and him are admins for the ADHD club.


----------



## Asbestos

Username: Asbestos
Chip Model: Intel Core i7-3770k
Batch #: L223B831
Max OC: 3.7Ghz (Z68 limitations)
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519931


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> Username: Asbestos
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7-3770k
> Batch #: L223B831
> Max OC: 3.7Ghz (Z68 limitations)
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519931






What do you mean Z68 limitations?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean Z68 limitations?


I would like to know the same?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think the best way to cool a 24/7 folder would be high end air cooling, you don't risk burning your chip if your pump fails. Or perhaps a dual pump setup for redundancy, with a 240 rad for the cpu and a good quality waterblock. What I've always wanted is a water chiller, one of those aquarium units. They are REALLY pricey but they can keep the water in your loop in a fixed temperature of your choosing, and move that cold water through your waterblock. No need for a radiator at all! Plus, you can insulate and go subzero whenever you want


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbestos*
> 
> Username: Asbestos
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7-3770k
> Batch #: L223B831
> Max OC: 3.7Ghz (Z68 limitations)
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2519931


I have a Z68 and I have found no MB limitations...just 3770K voltage and temp limitations.....


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think the best way to cool a 24/7 folder would be high end air cooling, you don't risk burning your chip if your pump fails. Or perhaps a dual pump setup for redundancy, with a 240 rad for the cpu and a good quality waterblock. What I've always wanted is a water chiller, one of those aquarium units. They are REALLY pricey but they can keep the water in your loop in a fixed temperature of your choosing, and move that cold water through your waterblock. No need for a radiator at all! Plus, you can insulate and go subzero whenever you want


Tried that with my Hailea chiller. It cant keep up with the heat load and is as noisy as hell. It keeps temps down but only 5 C less than without it , not worth the noise and power usage of the unit IMHO.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think the best way to cool a 24/7 folder would be high end air cooling, you don't risk burning your chip if your pump fails. Or perhaps a dual pump setup for redundancy, with a 240 rad for the cpu and a good quality waterblock. What I've always wanted is a water chiller, one of those aquarium units. They are REALLY pricey but they can keep the water in your loop in a fixed temperature of your choosing, and move that cold water through your waterblock. No need for a radiator at all! Plus, you can insulate and go subzero whenever you want


See I have thought about that....only bad thing is you have to wait weeks to either take out or put in new parts....it takes forever....


----------



## Arkaridge

Did this a while ago, but i thought i might share my re-run of Prime95 at 5.0Ghz with and without AVX.

Initially I had reached 5.0Ghz stable at 1.36V without AVX. After updating to Win7 SP1 (with AVX), the same bios settings drew a higher voltage. In my testing, an average of 0.01V to 0.02V was added across all overclock speeds. Benchmarks suggested there was little to no improvement in most tasks, likely due to the limited number of programs which currently utilize AVX. In the end, my CPU temps increased by 7-8 degrees with performance boosts in only certain applications.

Without AVX

With AVX


I my opinion, it might be worth not having AVX if you don't really utilize it, the increase in temperatures may not be worth it. Also, if you're just overclocking for the speed validations or something, you might be able to reach higher speeds without AVX enabled. The system was less stable (especially at idle) with AVX enabled.


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Did this a while ago, but i thought i might share my re-run of Prime95 at 5.0Ghz with and without AVX.
> Initially I had reached 5.0Ghz stable at 1.36V without AVX. After updating to Win7 SP1 (with AVX), the same bios settings drew a higher voltage. In my testing, an average of 0.01V to 0.02V was added across all overclock speeds. Benchmarks suggested there was little to no improvement in most tasks, likely due to the limited number of programs which currently utilize AVX. In the end, my CPU temps increased by 7-8 degrees with performance boosts in only certain applications.
> Without AVX
> 
> With AVX
> 
> I my opinion, it might be worth not having AVX if you don't really utilize it, the increase in temperatures may not be worth it. Also, if you're just overclocking for the speed validations or something, you might be able to reach higher speeds without AVX enabled. The system was less stable (especially at idle) with AVX enabled.


I see two same screens.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I see two same screens.


My bad. Edited. ><"


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> My bad. Edited. ><"


What a CPU, you wann a sell.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Did this a while ago, but i thought i might share my re-run of Prime95 at 5.0Ghz with and without AVX.
> Initially I had reached 5.0Ghz stable at 1.36V without AVX. After updating to Win7 SP1 (with AVX), the same bios settings drew a higher voltage. In my testing, an average of 0.01V to 0.02V was added across all overclock speeds. Benchmarks suggested there was little to no improvement in most tasks, likely due to the limited number of programs which currently utilize AVX. In the end, my CPU temps increased by 7-8 degrees with performance boosts in only certain applications.
> Without AVX
> 
> With AVX
> 
> I my opinion, it might be worth not having AVX if you don't really utilize it, the increase in temperatures may not be worth it. Also, if you're just overclocking for the speed validations or something, you might be able to reach higher speeds without AVX enabled. The system was less stable (especially at idle) with AVX enabled.


Nice little chip there! I'll look into that AVX thing...Perhaps there's a way to disable it manually for validations.
Thanks!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Interesting... This is my first time to hear about AVX. I have never seen the option to disable it in the BIOS. Must be done through the OS? Or maybe cmd?


----------



## sena

There is no option to enable/disable AVX, if you have Win7 SP1 and application that support AVX set and CPU that support AVX, it will be utilized automatically.


----------



## fishinfiend

Username: fishinfiend
Chip Model: Intel Core I5-3570k
Batch #: 3222C062
Max OC: 4.2GHz
CPUZ Validation Link:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishinfiend*
> 
> Username: fishinfiend
> Chip Model: Intel Core I5-3570k
> Batch #: 3222C062
> Max OC: 4.2GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link:






Welcome to the Club!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Well...


----------



## Swag

I delidded.







Temps are ok I guess. I want some Coollaboratory though.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are ok I guess. I want some Coollaboratory though.


Congrats! How significant are the temp changes?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Finally delidded my 3770k, the differences are unreal. First I was using just MX4 on the IHS with an h50 in pushpull, did a quick and dirty prime95 run for 10 minutes just to get some baseline temperatures. This was about 3 hours ago and I have the windows open, im not sure the ambient temps but it was probably 62-65 degrees out. Prime95 after 10 minutes was 85-93-91-84 for the 4 cores. Finally got it put together 30 minutes or so, I used coollabratory liquid pro on the die and MX4 on the IHS, temps outside have gone up to about 70, i'm not sure the actual differences in the room, probbaly a few degrees farenheit warmer, but I've been running prime95 since booting, its been going for 25 minutes so far, and the cores are at 63-67-63-63, this is [email protected] and 1.284v underload


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Finally delidded my 3770k, the differences are unreal. First I was using just MX4 on the IHS with an h50 in pushpull, did a quick and dirty prime95 run for 10 minutes just to get some baseline temperatures. This was about 3 hours ago and I have the windows open, im not sure the ambient temps but it was probably 62-65 degrees out. Prime95 after 10 minutes was 85-93-91-84 for the 4 cores. Finally got it put together 30 minutes or so, I used coollabratory liquid pro on the die and MX4 on the IHS, temps outside have gone up to about 70, i'm not sure the actual differences in the room, probbaly a few degrees farenheit warmer, but I've been running prime95 since booting, its been going for 25 minutes so far, and the cores are at 63-67-63-63, this is [email protected] and 1.284v underload


Holy hell. You sir are a bad influence. I just got my i5 less than a month ago and you are already wanting to make me delid my chip.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Username: nezff
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch#: 3225B936
> Max OC: 3.99ghz (currently)
> CPUZ Validation:


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Username: nezff
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch#: 3225B936
> Max OC: 3.99ghz (currently)
> CPUZ Validation:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome! What part of louisiana you from?
Click to expand...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Finally delidded my 3770k, the differences are unreal. First I was using just MX4 on the IHS with an h50 in pushpull, did a quick and dirty prime95 run for 10 minutes just to get some baseline temperatures. This was about 3 hours ago and I have the windows open, im not sure the ambient temps but it was probably 62-65 degrees out. Prime95 after 10 minutes was 85-93-91-84 for the 4 cores. Finally got it put together 30 minutes or so, I used coollabratory liquid pro on the die and MX4 on the IHS, temps outside have gone up to about 70, i'm not sure the actual differences in the room, probbaly a few degrees farenheit warmer, but I've been running prime95 since booting, its been going for 25 minutes so far, and the cores are at 63-67-63-63, this is [email protected] and 1.284v underload


Don't tell me that!!!!!!!!!.....uuuuuugh


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps are ok I guess. I want some Coollaboratory though.


Please do let us know how that worked for you (or not...). I hope you see significant improvments.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Finally delidded my 3770k, the differences are unreal. First I was using just MX4 on the IHS with an h50 in pushpull, did a quick and dirty prime95 run for 10 minutes just to get some baseline temperatures. This was about 3 hours ago and I have the windows open, im not sure the ambient temps but it was probably 62-65 degrees out. Prime95 after 10 minutes was 85-93-91-84 for the 4 cores. Finally got it put together 30 minutes or so, I used coollabratory liquid pro on the die and MX4 on the IHS, temps outside have gone up to about 70, i'm not sure the actual differences in the room, probbaly a few degrees farenheit warmer, but I've been running prime95 since booting, its been going for 25 minutes so far, and the cores are at 63-67-63-63, this is [email protected] and 1.284v underload


That sounds so cool (literally!)! Great job and thanks for sharing the results. I'm still thinking about it myself......


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Welcome! What part of louisiana you from?


alex.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Did this a while ago, but i thought i might share my re-run of Prime95 at 5.0Ghz with and without AVX.
> Initially I had reached 5.0Ghz stable at 1.36V without AVX. After updating to Win7 SP1 (with AVX), the same bios settings drew a higher voltage. In my testing, an average of 0.01V to 0.02V was added across all overclock speeds. Benchmarks suggested there was little to no improvement in most tasks, likely due to the limited number of programs which currently utilize AVX. In the end, my CPU temps increased by 7-8 degrees with performance boosts in only certain applications.
> 
> I my opinion, it might be worth not having AVX if you don't really utilize it, the increase in temperatures may not be worth it. Also, if you're just overclocking for the speed validations or something, you might be able to reach higher speeds without AVX enabled. The system was less stable (especially at idle) with AVX enabled.


What a great chip! Is that a 24/7 OC? Have you been able to OC it higher w/o running prime95, just to see how high it can go? How hi did it go?

I expect AVX to be the future with newer programs sometime or other, so better to be stable under it than not I'd think.


----------



## Swag

Who wants pictures? 5 people to say they want and I'll post them.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I want pics!








And temps...and an updated max oc sir


----------



## Swag

4 more people to go.









I hate how I have to use a higher max voltage just so my CPU is stable during folding. I need 1.18v for prime95 to be stable at 4.6, but if I put 1.18v as my max on offset, it uses only 1.15v during folding. Annoying!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4 more people to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how I have to use a higher max voltage just so my CPU is stable during folding. I need 1.18v for prime95 to be stable at 4.6, but if I put 1.18v as my max on offset, it uses only 1.15v during folding. Annoying!


Offsets are complicated for varying amounts of load, prime95 must be harder on the cpu hence the higher voltage supplied.
I'm using fixed clocks and voltages, cause what matters is the amount of current passing through the chip after all...Less current = less power draw/heat dissipated with the same voltage when idle.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4 more people to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how I have to use a higher max voltage just so my CPU is stable during folding. I need 1.18v for prime95 to be stable at 4.6, but if I put 1.18v as my max on offset, it uses only 1.15v during folding. Annoying!
> 
> 
> 
> Offsets are complicated for varying amounts of load, prime95 must be harder on the cpu hence the higher voltage supplied.
> I'm using fixed clocks and voltages, cause what matters is the amount of current passing through the chip after all...Less current = less power draw/heat dissipated with the same voltage when idle.
Click to expand...

I'm gonna use a voltmeter plus extreme LLC so I can counter that extra voltage!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good luck with that!








Though I'm not sure is vdroop what's causing that, but perhaps rather the nature of offset oc's.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good luck with that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm not sure is vdroop what's causing that, but perhaps rather the nature of offset oc's.


It is the nature of offset OC's. I'm gonna post the pictures in just a sec, I'm gonna do some studying so I might not be able to post them later.


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Offsets are complicated for varying amounts of load, prime95 must be harder on the cpu hence the higher voltage supplied.
> I'm using fixed clocks and voltages, cause what matters is the amount of current passing through the chip after all...Less current = less power draw/heat dissipated with the same voltage when idle.


You are not from this "OC" planet









Lott of people here thinks that volts are spendable!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 4 more people to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate how I have to use a higher max voltage just so my CPU is stable during folding. I need 1.18v for prime95 to be stable at 4.6, but if I put 1.18v as my max on offset, it uses only 1.15v during folding. Annoying!


I had that same issue this morning while folding, Bsod after BSOD. I'm trying it now on fixed voltage to see if that helps. The only thing I find strange is the VID goes down too. So, as I understand it, it should be OK. But....


----------



## ivanlabrie

awesome, doubt I'm the only one watching though


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> alex.


Isn't that ironic. I grew up there. Graduated from ASH.


----------



## Swag

*Tools*


*Delidded*


*Shiny







*


----------



## kope

That much about size of TIM


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome pics!!!

You make me wanna delid mine lol
Too risky for me in my current financial state, and having no warranty whatsoever.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome pics!!!
> 
> You make me wanna delid mine lol
> Too risky for me in my current financial state, and having no warranty whatsoever.


Haha, I'm gonna pay for the $25 Intel Rush thing and then use a black glue to glue back on the IHS so Intel doesn't find out.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hmmm, would I be able to do that here? Is Intel's warranty serial number based or do I need an invoice of the original purchase?
I got my chip from someone here at Ocn (someone in the US, me being in Argentina...)


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome pics!!!
> You make me wanna delid mine lol
> Too risky for me in my current financial state, and having no warranty whatsoever.


Same here haha, sooo interesting


----------



## Swag

You can do it anywhere in the world basically. Just as long as Intel supports RMA in that country. RMA is based on the CPU Batch number I believe.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Nice...

I would do this if my temps were bad. But there really isn't a reason to do this. My temps aren't as high as others claim.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nice...
> 
> I would do this if my temps were bad. But there really isn't a reason to do this. My temps aren't as high as others claim.


My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!


You...lol I contacted Intel support, let's see what they have to say.
If I get green lights then I'll delid it lol









EDIT: hey! go for a suicide run now!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!


Very good improvment.....thanks for sharing your results. Any before and after screen shots?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!
> 
> 
> 
> You...lol I contacted Intel support, let's see what they have to say.
> If I get green lights then I'll delid it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: hey! go for a suicide run now!!!
Click to expand...

Don't ask them if you delid you can send back your CPU! Don't tell them your batch number!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!
> 
> 
> 
> Very good improvment.....thanks for sharing your results. Any before and after screen shots?
Click to expand...

I have after shots only. Sorry.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't ask them if you delid you can send back your CPU! Don't tell them your batch number!


Don't worry, I wasn't born yesterday.








I only inquired about the overclocking warranty, no batch numbers or anything yet, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't ask them if you delid you can send back your CPU! Don't tell them your batch number!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I wasn't born yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only inquired about the overclocking warranty, no batch numbers or anything yet, but thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...

Oh ok, how it seemed to me was that you asked them if they will honor your warranty if your delid. They usually ask for your CPU info prior to answering questions, I gave them my brother's CPU.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Oh ok, how it seemed to me was that you asked them if they will honor your warranty if your delid. They usually ask for your CPU info prior to answering questions, I gave them my brother's CPU.


Ah, gotcha!








I don't have any other Intel chip in the house atm...but anyway, I only contacted them using the form in their website.
There's no rush really, I'm happy with 4.7ghz and 91c max prime temps (for now muahahaha)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Ah, gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any other Intel chip in the house atm...but anyway, I only contacted them using the form in their website.
> There's no rush really, I'm happy with 4.7ghz and 91c max prime temps (for now muahahaha)


Hows 4.7 max temps folding at just under 80C I'm thinking about delidding but I want better fans first. just in case because i run on stock fans. yeah i know hush hush. I hate them dearly


----------



## ivanlabrie

I haven't delidded it yet and I get 81c max while folding and browsing...









Grab a good air cooler or the Thermaltake water 2.0 exreme which is the best cooler out there (except for custom loops)


----------



## sena

Damn, so tempted to do de-lid, swag can you give me detalied instructions and how much time you needed to do a de-lid?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Finally delidded my 3770k, the differences are unreal. First I was using just MX4 on the IHS with an h50 in pushpull, did a quick and dirty prime95 run for 10 minutes just to get some baseline temperatures. This was about 3 hours ago and I have the windows open, im not sure the ambient temps but it was probably 62-65 degrees out. Prime95 after 10 minutes was 85-93-91-84 for the 4 cores. Finally got it put together 30 minutes or so, I used coollabratory liquid pro on the die and MX4 on the IHS, temps outside have gone up to about 70, i'm not sure the actual differences in the room, probbaly a few degrees farenheit warmer, but I've been running prime95 since booting, its been going for 25 minutes so far, and the cores are at 63-67-63-63, this is [email protected] and 1.284v underload


Interesting your core temps are a lot more even across the board, much closer! These Ivy Bridge delid results greatly vary from chip to chip!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Tools*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delidded*
> 
> *Shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Let me get this right, when using the razer to delid do you push upward towards the IHS to avoid scraping the CPU's PCB or is there not enough room to angle your razer upwards away from the PCB?


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hows 4.7 max temps folding at just under 80C I'm thinking about delidding but I want better fans first. just in case because i run on stock fans. yeah i know hush hush. I hate them dearly


I am running 4.3 GHz @ 1.225v on the stock fan, 1 more multiplier and it boils ! but no chance to delid


----------



## y2kcamaross

I finally got mine stable @4.8, takes .7 more volts to go from 47 to 48, not sure if it's worth it, though temps still don't break 83°


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> I finally got mine stable @4.8, takes .7 more volts to go from 47 to 48, not sure if it's worth it, though temps still don't break 83°


Like I said before, it isn't in my opinion. What's an extra 100mhz when you have to increase voltage nearly 25%?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

How much does Collaboratory liquid and MX4 cost?

Somewhere around 50 bucks together shipped right?


----------



## antonis21

Today i pushed my cpu to 4.4ghz with Vcore1.22 but my tempretures raised up too much.I used prime for twenty minutes and my temps went up to 95 average.Tomorrow i am going to replace my 3years old AS5 with a new MX-4.I hope for some tempreture decrease


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Like I said before, it isn't in my opinion. What's an extra 100mhz when you have to increase voltage nearly 25%?










I messed up, I didn't mean .7 volts, as that would be from 1.284 to 1.984, which would definitely kill this processor, I meant .07 volts, so it's sitting at 1.355, but yeah, I don't think it's worth it either, probably leave it 24/[email protected] and just kick it up to 5.0 if I wanna do some benching


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> How much does Collaboratory liquid and MX4 cost?
> Somewhere around 50 bucks together shipped right?


frozencpu has coollabratory liquid pro for 13.99+ shipping and mx-4 for 11.99+ shipping, can probably find the mx-4 cheaper somewhere else


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I messed up, I didn't mean .7 volts, as that would be from 1.284 to 1.984, which would definitely kill this processor, I meant .07 volts, so it's sitting at 1.355, but yeah, I don't think it's worth it either, probably leave it 24/[email protected] and just kick it up to 5.0 if I wanna do some benching


I read it meaning .07vcore increase. Still to me, not really worth.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think every mhz counts, as long as it's below the 90c mark during prime95...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Not me. Ivy is a greedy women when you want her to work faster. I won't feed her a significant more amount when I get little to nothing in return.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Not me. Ivy is a greedy women when you want her to work faster. I won't feed her a significant more amount when I get little to nothing in return.


That goes right to my sig


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Not me. Ivy is a greedy women when you want her to work faster. I won't feed her a significant more amount when I get little to nothing in return.


lol Seems to me I have a weakness there...with greedy women








Anyway, taking into account the level of ipc we're talking here, I appreciate every drop of it.









4.7ghz roughly equates 5ghz (sandy i7) and it helps a lot for my ppd. Getting 53k atm!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> lol Seems to me I have a weakness there...with greedy women
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, taking into account the level of ipc we're talking here, I appreciate every drop of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7ghz roughly equates 5ghz (sandy i7) and it helps a lot for my ppd. Getting 53k atm!


I see your point. To each his own "greedy woman" my good sir.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> That goes right to my sig


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Damn, so tempted to do de-lid, swag can you give me detalied instructions and how much time you needed to do a de-lid?


It took about 25 minutes in total to take off the IHS and about 45 minutes in total to do the prep work and actually taking off the CPU from the board and the other things.







Should I make a guide?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Tools*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Delidded*
> 
> *Shiny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this right, when using the razer to delid do you push upward towards the IHS to avoid scraping the CPU's PCB or is there not enough room to angle your razer upwards away from the PCB?
Click to expand...

As much as you can, push it upwards or at least flat, but my CPU's IHS was unbelievably close to the PCB due to the H100 being tightened so much. I actually had to get into one corner and break my way around rather than the 4 corners method. Like I said, should I make a guide?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It took about 25 minutes in total to take off the IHS and about 45 minutes in total to do the prep work and actually taking off the CPU from the board and the other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I make a guide?
> As much as you can, push it upwards or at least flat, but my CPU's IHS was unbelievably close to the PCB due to the H100 being tightened so much. I actually had to get into one corner and break my way around rather than the 4 corners method. Like I said, should I make a guide?


Be my guest!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

By all means!!!


----------



## tw33k

This is the best guide I've seen. His results are incredible


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> This is the best guide I've seen. His results are incredible


That is a great guide and I used it before I delidded. Just to get an overview of it, but the main problem I had was not cutting the die because I couldn't imagine it. I'd imagine people are having a hard time doing that as well. It'll be a pretty quick and direct guide. I'll link it here when I finish either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Valgaur

Thank for the link...wants to make me do it even more now!!! but one question about it since I fold how does one just put a H100 right onto the die......without the IHS.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank for the link...wants to make me do it even more now!!! but one question about it since I fold how does one just put a H100 right onto the die......without the IHS.


You're going to have to remove the retaining brackets on the motherboard and place the die onto the socket. After that, apply TIM to the die and place the H100 onto the die and screw it in very gently. I tried it but it wasn't as good as the IHS on because I was so scared of tightening it down and crush the die.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You're going to have to remove the retaining brackets on the motherboard and place the die onto the socket. After that, apply TIM to the die and place the H100 onto the die and screw it in very gently. I tried it but it wasn't as good as the IHS on because I was so scared of tightening it down and crush the die.


Yeah I suppose I guess with those results and better fans I'll keep the IHS. I need to buy my cougars first and see the differances there....and then if i do this i can check on my job of using the indigo extreme....GRRRRRR


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You're going to have to remove the retaining brackets on the motherboard and place the die onto the socket. After that, apply TIM to the die and place the H100 onto the die and screw it in very gently. I tried it but it wasn't as good as the IHS on because I was so scared of tightening it down and crush the die.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I suppose I guess with those results and better fans I'll keep the IHS. I need to buy my cougars first and see the differances there....and then if i do this i can check on my job of using the indigo extreme....GRRRRRR
Click to expand...

I'd use the Indigo when you finish delidding and you're sure that the spread on the die is good so you don't waste a pad.







I've been folding for about the whole day and max temps are 65C! The ambients are 90F too.







Haha!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd use the Indigo when you finish delidding and you're sure that the spread on the die is good so you don't waste a pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been folding for about the whole day and max temps are 65C! The ambients are 90F too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!


Awesome!








I'm at 81c max, just folding, at 21c ambient.
4.7ghz @ 1.37v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd use the Indigo when you finish delidding and you're sure that the spread on the die is good so you don't waste a pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been folding for about the whole day and max temps are 65C! The ambients are 90F too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 81c max, just folding, at 21c ambient.
> 4.7ghz @ 1.37v
Click to expand...

Delidding was the best thing that I have every done to my CPU. I don't think I even need an H100 and my 212 would suffice!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd use the Indigo when you finish delidding and you're sure that the spread on the die is good so you don't waste a pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been folding for about the whole day and max temps are 65C! The ambients are 90F too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!


hmmm.....mine are around 60-70 F ambients. Darn it i want to do this now! ugh what the best TIM for under the IHS though?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Wonder what I can do with my Silver Arrow and a delidded chip...Evil thoughts


----------



## furyn9

Well My 3570k at 4.7ghz 1.224Volt ( antec 620pull push) a little high the temp but no bad for my cooler


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That is a great guide and I used it before I delidded. Just to get an overview of it, but the main problem I had was not cutting the die because I couldn't imagine it. I'd imagine people are having a hard time doing that as well. It'll be a pretty quick and direct guide. I'll link it here when I finish either today or tomorrow.


I am looking forward to your guide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delidding was the best thing that I have every done to my CPU. I don't think I even need an H100 and my 212 would suffice!


Great job. I am happy for you and for your sharing about the good effects. Very encouraging. I think several of us are now thinking more about trying this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hmmm.....mine are around 60-70 F ambients. Darn it i want to do this now! ugh what the best TIM for under the IHS though?


I was wanting to know what TIM you used between the die and IHS too...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd use the Indigo when you finish delidding and you're sure that the spread on the die is good so you don't waste a pad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been folding for about the whole day and max temps are 65C! The ambients are 90F too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm.....mine are around 60-70 F ambients. Darn it i want to do this now! ugh what the best TIM for under the IHS though?
Click to expand...

Best TIM out would probably be the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. It is the closest thing you can get to an actual solder. Don't use on aluminum though, it goes crazy.







Also, I'd just use it between the die + IHS even if your heatsink is not aluminum!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Wonder what I can do with my Silver Arrow and a delidded chip...Evil thoughts


Abused little die?







Don't hurt it!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best TIM out would probably be the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. It is the closest thing you can get to an actual solder. Don't use on aluminum though, it goes crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd just use it between the die + IHS even if your heatsink is not aluminum!
> Abused little die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hurt it!


Yeah I'd use my other application of indigo extreme and do this...I might try my new 4 cougars first then try the delidding.....but man those temps are tempting lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best TIM out would probably be the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. It is the closest thing you can get to an actual solder. Don't use on aluminum though, it goes crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd just use it between the die + IHS even if your heatsink is not aluminum!
> Abused little die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hurt it!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'd use my other application of indigo extreme and do this...I might try my new 4 cougars first then try the delidding.....but man those temps are tempting lol
Click to expand...

I'll be doing a comparison soon.







Although I did lower my clock due to the high ambients. Oh god. That sun! Global warming. But you guys want to know something good from Global warming? Even if it did happen to an extreme extent, the Ice Age after it would give us amazing temps.


----------



## PCWargamer

*Swag* did the de-lid right, but here is what happens if you don't - a recent de-lid fatality....

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309536/did-i-kill-my-3770k-trying-to-delid-it

Great temp returns, but be easy on the pcb...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll be doing a comparison soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I did lower my clock due to the high ambients. Oh god. That sun! Global warming. But you guys want to know something good from Global warming? Even if it did happen to an extreme extent, the Ice Age after it would give us amazing temps.


So "cool"!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best TIM out would probably be the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. It is the closest thing you can get to an actual solder. Don't use on aluminum though, it goes crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd just use it between the die + IHS even if your heatsink is not aluminum!
> Abused little die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hurt it!


lol I'd use it with the ihs on...better surface area = better temps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Swag* did the de-lid right, but here is what happens if you don't - a recent de-lid fatality....
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309536/did-i-kill-my-3770k-trying-to-delid-it
> 
> Great temp returns, but be easy on the pcb...


I was gonna give up with the delid but I went through with it and took my time with getting it in. I had some scuffs on the PCB around the corners but nothing that drastic. Just scuff marks. I'll make a guide later so you can make sure you have the razor flat as well as how far to cut. The "just cut deep enough to cut the glue" is too vague and I was examining parts on the CPU that can be made as markers on how far the blade can go.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Best TIM out would probably be the Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra. It is the closest thing you can get to an actual solder. Don't use on aluminum though, it goes crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd just use it between the die + IHS even if your heatsink is not aluminum!
> Abused little die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hurt it!


lol I'd use it with the ihs on...better surface area = better temps.[/quote]

It also permanently damages the heatsink.







So yea.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Hey guys, i still haven't fired up my 3570K rig yet (still waiting on PSU) but I will be straight on here to join once ive got her clocked. It's going to be cooled with an H100 using just the stock pre applied thermal paste to begin with but will re apply with better TIM later if i'm not happy. The Chip was purchased from my favourite Kiwi online PC store called Computerlounge and the Batch number for my chip is L214C177...is there a trend we are seeing with Batch numbers yet?

With most of my CPU purchases in the past i've always been pretty lucky in landing great overclockers...fingers crossed this one has followed suit


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It took about 25 minutes in total to take off the IHS and about 45 minutes in total to do the prep work and actually taking off the CPU from the board and the other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I make a guide?
> As much as you can, push it upwards or at least flat, but my CPU's IHS was unbelievably close to the PCB due to the H100 being tightened so much. I actually had to get into one corner and break my way around rather than the 4 corners method. Like I said, should I make a guide?


Waiting for guide.


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Waiting for guide.


Same haha, I get so scared trying to do something like that by myself


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Hey all, can I join please?









Username: Doc_Gonzo
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: 3221C811
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522475


----------



## AbdullahG

all this delidding talk is tempting me. I can't afford to kill my CPU right now. Maybe once I find a job or Intel decides to cover delidding in their warranty, I'll try it.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> My temps weren't that bad. It was max 80C during prime95. Now, it's max 61C!


Have you try intel burn test at very high setting I'll get 89C max but in prime 95 barely hit the 80C, while I'm gaming it hit 62C


----------



## .theMetal

Dang Swag, I was not planning to de-lid anytime soon, but you may have pushed me over the edge. Now its getting really tempting.

Maybe just a bullet point guide? That would be awesome like list of tools and what tim's you used, and the steps you took.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Have you try intel burn test at very high setting I'll get 89C max but in prime 95 barely hit the 80C, while I'm gaming it hit 62C


IBT is a quick stability test. It will get temps much higher than prime95. My temps using IBT get about 5-7 C higher than prime in 2 minutes versus prime for 12+ hrs.

Use IBT for quick stability test. Then use prime for a 12+ hr run.

I wanna delid


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> IBT is a quick stability test. It will get temps much higher than prime95. My temps using IBT get about 5-7 C higher than prime in 2 minutes versus prime for 12+ hrs.
> Use IBT for quick stability test. Then use prime for a 12+ hr run.
> I wanna delid


Actually if you use Prime95 version 27.7, you get to use AVX extensions and the temps will go up to IBT numbers (which is the absolute max temp you'll ever see your cpu get)
Small fft's give this sort of temp fast, or custom test, 36k fft size min-max, give it two minutes


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually if you use Prime95 version 27.7, you get to use AVX extensions and the temps will go up to IBT numbers (which is the absolute max temp you'll ever see your cpu get)
> Small fft's give this sort of temp fast, or custom test, 36k fft size min-max, give it two minutes


Mmm...

I will have to try the AVX extension thing. I have tried a lot and have never seen prime 95 get as high as IBT. I will try it though.


----------



## Arkaridge

Yeah, Prime95 small FFT's produce pretty much the same results as IBT in terms of heat.

Soooooo tempted to delid my good chip. I could probably reach 5.1Ghz or even 5.2Ghz if i did. But i dunno if i can trust myself enough to do it right. =[


----------



## mrtoyotaco

What kind of material does Intel use to "glue" the lid onto the PCB board and onto the die? I see its black.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If we could manage to get that same glue or an equivalent one we could delid, test for best performing tim/application and glue the ihs again like nothing happened hehehe


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If we could manage to get that same glue or an equivalent one we could delid, test for best performing tim/application and glue the ihs again like nothing happened hehehe


True that. I am just curious... But, when delidding, why doesn't everyone stay as close to the lid as possible when razoring the "glue" like substance. I know you would leave most of the glue left on the pcb, but you wouldn't risk touching the PCB or die.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> True that. I am just curious... But, when delidding, why doesn't everyone stay as close to the lid as possible when razoring the "glue" like substance. I know you would leave most of the glue left on the pcb, but you wouldn't risk touching the PCB or die.


Yep, it seems there's plenty of clearance between the glue and the die itself...Dang, I wanna do this








I'll wait till I gather the courage and my current ic diamond paste cures.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Come on Swag.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> True that. I am just curious... But, when delidding, why doesn't everyone stay as close to the lid as possible when razoring the "glue" like substance. I know you would leave most of the glue left on the pcb, but you wouldn't risk touching the PCB or die.


they do, some chips there is just more space between the ihs and pcb than others, some are so close it's almost impossible to get a razor in, it all depends on how tight the waterblock/heatsink was tightened down I'd imagine, along with differences in manufacturing


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, it seems there's plenty of clearance between the glue and the die itself...Dang, I wanna do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll wait till I gather the courage and my current ic diamond paste cures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Come on Swag.


I want to do this as well just remember no ic diamond on the die there mister!!! UGH Okay I think I'm in on this. But what thermal paste for under the IHS again?









Durn you SWAG!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Why can't you use some pastes on some surfaces? I've seen you cant used collaboratory liquid with aluminum heat-sink because they go nuts. Is the EVO 212 aluminum? I guess i could look it up.

Why can't you use some thermals on the die?


----------



## ivanlabrie

IC diamond 7 is a bit behind the Coolaboratory one, but not by much. It's definitely better than most regular thermal pastes, just not at Indigo Xtreme or Coolaboratory levels (which happens to help sticking the ihs to the die again apparently, right?)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> IC diamond 7 is a bit behind the Coolaboratory one, but not by much. It's definitely better than most regular thermal pastes, just not at Indigo Xtreme or Coolaboratory levels (which happens to help sticking the ihs to the die again apparently, right?)


Yeah your right on the IHS sticking better because indigo is basically as close to solder you can get lol....stuffs good just wonder if i did my aplication correctly or not.. *looks at computer







*

also ic diamond has some very small bits of actual diamond in it and it scratches EVERYTHING.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah your right on the IHS sticking better because indigo is basically as close to solder you can get lol....stuffs good just wonder if i did my aplication correctly or not.. *looks at computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> also ic diamond has some very small bits of actual diamond in it and it scratches EVERYTHING.


Gotcha...


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I want to do this as well just remember no ic diamond on the die there mister!!! UGH Okay I think I'm in on this. But what thermal paste for under the IHS again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durn you SWAG!!!!!!!


If I didn't know any better some of you must live on the internet, go to school or work wash your car, give your wife some attention and by that time Swag will get it done. No wife then give some attention to your dog, don't have a dog then your really screwed! Oh my 5 foot iguana wants to eat now, go to go!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> If I didn't know any better some of you must live on the internet, go to school or work wash your car, give your wife some attention and by that time Swag will get it done. No wife then give some attention to your dog, don't have a dog then your really screwed! Oh my 5 foot iguana wants to eat now, go to go!


I'm in college I'm a Computer Science major that might be double majoring in Elictrical Enginerring. I do live on the internet and on my computer especially since I'm starting my new Computer Company very soon.







I have a girlfriend of over 2 years and she's sick with the flu and she wont let me get near her she doesn't want me sick...so today is my day lol


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DCPL*
> 
> Same haha*, I get so scared trying to do something like that by myself*


Haha, me toooo.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> If I didn't know any better some of you must live on the internet, go to school or work wash your car, give your wife some attention and by that time Swag will get it done. No wife then give some attention to your dog, don't have a dog then your really screwed! Oh my 5 foot iguana wants to eat now, go to go!


i just have a sophisticated smart phone.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a Droid pro...by Verizon lol
Has 3g and plays Max Payne xD


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have a Droid pro...by Verizon lol
> Has 3g and plays Max Payne xD


Oh yeah?

I have the iphone 4s jailbroken and have several emulators that play old school NES roms. I win.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have all the emulators, NES, SNES, Genesis, psx, you name it!








Also mine costs like 2 bucks versus $300 for yours









I need an upgrade though :/ (but I just ordered a gtx670 ftw lol)


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have all the emulators, NES, SNES, Genesis, psx, you name it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also mine costs like 2 bucks versus $300 for yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need an upgrade though :/ (but I just ordered a gtx670 ftw lol)


I got all my emulators for free? Along with the roms?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I got all my emulators for free? Along with the roms?


*cough* *cough* whats the best TIM for under the IHS,.......lol still waiting on this one I am buying stuff today to do this so help a brotha' out here!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> *cough* *cough* whats the best TIM for under the IHS,.......lol still waiting on this one I am buying stuff today to do this so help a brotha' out here!


Don't quote me on this...

But from what Swag has said and from what I have seen... The best is collaboratory liquid under the IHS on the die and then MX4 or another alternative on top.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Don't quote me on this...
> But from what Swag has said and from what I have seen... The best is collaboratory liquid under the IHS on the die and then MX4 or another alternative on top.


where do you get it from though?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I got everything for free! Android man...cyanogenmod 7.2 too








Haven't paid for a single app thus far xD

Not sure on the delidding thing now...Might go for 7ghz on ln2 someday hehe


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Use google shopping.


----------



## Swag

*Sorry, it'll be up by tonight! I will do it. Last night I got busy finishing my studies for an exam today. So I'll do it now or in an hour. I won't be re-doing the delid but I will show you where to stop so you don't hit the die!

*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Hey all, can I join please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Doc_Gonzo
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3221C811
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2522475






Sorry I was busy!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Can't wait.


----------



## Swag

Can someone do me a favor? Can someone provide me a top view of an Ivy Bridge CPU?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor? Can someone provide me a top view of an Ivy Bridge CPU?




Ther ya go....now time for me to go cry after my lab......ugh that sucked so hard.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor? Can someone provide me a top view of an Ivy Bridge CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ther ya go....now time for me to go cry after my lab......ugh that sucked so hard.
Click to expand...

Lab? Chemistry I'm guessing? Thanks man, I'm almost done with the guide.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Lab? Chemistry I'm guessing? Thanks man, I'm almost done with the guide.


Lots of college students.. I graduated recently


----------



## Swag

it's UP!:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50

Tell me how it is! First impressions?


----------



## Swag

2 Xeon Server! Yay! 72GB of RAM installed now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> it's UP!:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50
> Tell me how it is! First impressions?


Thanks a lot! Very informative and to the point


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> it's UP!:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50
> Tell me how it is! First impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! Very informative and to the point
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I hope people start delidding so we Intel can finally realize that they made a big mistake.


----------



## ivanlabrie

hehehe...I really don't get it. What's the reason behind that? Cutting costs??


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> hehehe...I really don't get it. What's the reason behind that? Cutting costs??


Are you asking about the guide? Or my remark about Intel?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

"The hell wit em boys!!!"


----------



## ivanlabrie

Intel's decision to use crappy tim between the ihs and die instead of solder...Epic facepalm worthy.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Intel's decision to use crappy tim between the ihs and die instead of solder...Epic facepalm worthy.


It is. I like to call them and ask them to get a new revision out with a soldered die.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is. I like to call them and ask them to get a new revision out with a soldered die.


no problem man I couldn't pass the chance to take that awesome pic when i put my indigo on.

I know that collaboratory liquid is the best but whats a bit better price range under 10 area i need like 40 bucks to makes my business cards and I'm going to read your guide in a minute instead of studying for my exam tomorrow







but to give you guys a little teaser here is my company website for the moment and we are getting it all nice and pretty we've only put 4-5 hours into it not bad for college students I think.

http://steeldds.com/

Tell me what you guys think and also recommend us if you'd like!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It is. I like to call them and ask them to get a new revision out with a soldered die.
> 
> 
> 
> no problem man I couldn't pass the chance to take that awesome pic when i put my indigo on.
> 
> I know that collaboratory liquid is the best but whats a bit better price range under 10 area i need like 40 bucks to makes my business cards and I'm going to read your guide in a minute instead of studying for my exam tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but to give you guys a little teaser here is my company website for the moment and we are getting it all nice and pretty we've only put 4-5 hours into it not bad for college students I think.
> 
> http://steeldds.com/
> 
> Tell me what you guys think and also recommend us if you'd like!
Click to expand...

Nice clean design. When I was in business class, they were saying how that "/" can look unprofessional a bit, you can try a "|" rather than that for the website, but under your company registration, keep it as "/". Looks good, if someone lives near you guys that asks me, I'll direct them to your site.

Best TIM for under 10 would probably be NT-H1.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice clean design. When I was in business class, they were saying how that "/" can look unprofessional a bit, you can try a "|" rather than that for the website, but under your company registration, keep it as "/". Looks good, if someone lives near you guys that asks me, I'll direct them to your site.
> Best TIM for under 10 would probably be NT-H1.


http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=85&name=Thermal-Compound-Grease&Order=RATING

We are doing online orders as well they just contact us basically ^.^ we want to build pc's no matter where they go.


----------



## Swag

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242027

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154016

These two are probably one of THE best TIM's out in the market. Cheap and effective. You won't have to even re-seat because they are so good. That's good. I do some of that here but normally I fix other problems or I set up networking or servers.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835242027
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154016
> These two are probably one of THE best TIM's out in the market. Cheap and effective. You won't have to even re-seat because they are so good. That's good. I do some of that here but normally I fix other problems or I set up networking or servers.


I like the prolimatech one a litle bit more. I'm gonna grab that with my 4 cougar fans and hope my fans notch temps down a bit (hoping)

Then possible delidding shall be happening.


----------



## Swag

After delid, P/P seems futile to me.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> After delid, P/P seems futile to me.


I'm getting rid of my poopy corsair and coolermaster stock fans...hate those things! icky icky!!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> After delid, P/P seems futile to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting rid of my poopy corsair and coolermaster stock fans...hate those things! icky icky!!!!
Click to expand...

Yea, I got rid of them already.







I'm using Noctua fans now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, I got rid of them already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Noctua fans now.


I've been slowly driven towards the cougars sadly I used to be a huge noctua nut lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> After delid, P/P seems futile to me.


Come on! here on OCN?

Plus, push-pull can reduce pull fans noise when paired with a low rpm high pressure 120mm push fan.








Also, who doesn't want MOAR ocing headroom!?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Come on! here on OCN?
> Plus, push-pull can reduce pull fans noise when paired with a low rpm high pressure 120mm push fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, who doesn't want MOAR ocing headroom!?


MOAR indeed good sir!


----------



## kope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm getting rid of my poopy corsair and coolermaster stock fans...hate those things! icky icky!!!!


Shame on you! Be polite with my CM blade 120 fans


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> it's UP!:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50
> Tell me how it is! First impressions?


Nice concise guide Swag. Thanks for posting that for everyone.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kope*
> 
> Shame on you! Be polite with my CM blade 120 fans


but I haz 6 sickle flows my friend!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ...to give you guys a little teaser here is my company website for the moment and we are getting it all nice and pretty we've only put 4-5 hours into it not bad for college students I think.
> http://steeldds.com/
> Tell me what you guys think and also recommend us if you'd like!


Simple and clean design. Let us know when you get more of it completed so we can check that out too. Hope you get lots of business soon!


----------



## DCPL

ok guys remember how i was comparing the Hyper 212 with the H100 for cooling?

i think i found the solution hahaha


----------



## VonDutch

Username: VonDutch
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)
Max OC: 4545 mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523553



Looks like its stable like this, i only use AIDA for testing stability, my kids and BF3 ,
and my bios seems to be a good indication if its stable or not,
ive seen the strangest colours and or it just hangs, reboots, bootloops if its not right ..lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Username: VonDutch
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)
> Max OC: 4545 mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523553
> 
> Looks like its stable like this, i only use AIDA for testing stability, my kids and BF3 ,
> and my bios seems to be a good indication if its stable or not,
> ive seen the strangest colours and or it just hangs, reboots, bootloops if its not right ..lol


Pretty cool! I used prime to determine my highest stable oc, found a fast test that helped.
Custom: 36k min-max fft size, run it for 30min lol
You can give that a try!

Anyways, I wouldn't test stability with unrealistic loads though, I'd test with the most stressful program I'd use in real life (like Folding at home)
Congrats on your chip and welcome!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> it's UP!:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1309867/short-and-direct-delid-guide-ivy-bridge/0_50
> Tell me how it is! First impressions?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice concise guide Swag. Thanks for posting that for everyone.
Click to expand...

I hope it was able to actually help people.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Username: VonDutch
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)
> Max OC: 4545 mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523553
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its stable like this, i only use AIDA for testing stability, my kids and BF3 ,
> and my bios seems to be a good indication if its stable or not,
> ive seen the strangest colours and or it just hangs, reboots, bootloops if its not right ..lol


Sorry, I will accept and update after I get back from school. Can't right now.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Simple and clean design. Let us know when you get more of it completed so we can check that out too. Hope you get lots of business soon!


This is awesome. I wish I did this in college with some of my buddies.

Swag: What degree of study are you in? I graduated recently with a BS in Computer Information Systems.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pretty cool! I used prime to determine my highest stable oc, found a fast test that helped.
> Custom: 36k min-max fft size, run it for 30min lol
> You can give that a try!
> Anyways, I wouldn't test stability with unrealistic loads though, I'd test with the most stressful program I'd use in real life (like Folding at home)
> Congrats on your chip and welcome!


Thanks ivanlabrie









i hope i did it right with what you said, like this?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Sorry, I will accept and update after I get back from school. Can't right now.


Np , thanks


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Core 2 must be a hot woman...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> This is awesome. I wish I did this in college with some of my buddies.
> Swag: What degree of study are you in? I graduated recently with a BS in Computer Information Systems.


Yeah I'm excited we just need customers is all lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks ivanlabrie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope i did it right with what you said, like this?


Actually the min and max fft size should be 36. And I forgot to add that you should check "run fft's in place"
Sorry my bad!
Half an hour of that and you're good to go, unless you overclocked your ram.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually the min and max fft size should be 36. And I forgot to add that you should check "run fft's in place"
> Sorry my bad!
> Half an hour of that and you're good to go, unless you overclocked your ram.


Sigh... Stress testing...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Actually the min and max fft size should be 36. And I forgot to add that you should check "run fft's in place"
> Sorry my bad!
> Half an hour of that and you're good to go, unless you overclocked your ram.


didnt really overclock my ram, only blck is 101
its running, first time 1 worker stopped, i upped my offset with 0.005 V
LLC to Turbo, running it again like you said, np yet








but im sweating it with those temps, even more then my proc ...lol



those temps are really bugging me tho, and check out the difference between core 1 and 3 ,
15-16 C ?
gonne try liquid pro between Die and IHS next for sure, using AS5 now...
o, looks like everything says "passed!" ...lol round 2 ...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Sigh... Stress testing...


im stressing it more then my proc ..lol


----------



## Whisper135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Have you try intel burn test at very high setting I'll get 89C max but in prime 95 barely hit the 80C, while I'm gaming it hit 62C


Prime 95 is apparantly pretty bad for the Ivy Bridge processors and could potentially damage the processor, according to this video anyway. 



He mentions that Aida is a better choice for stressing Ivy Bridge.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whisper135*
> 
> Prime 95 is apparantly pretty bad for the Ivy Bridge processors and could potentially damage the processor, according to this video anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> He mentions that Aida is a better choice for stressing Ivy Bridge.


I'm gonna have to disagree...Newegg tv?
There's a whole Ivy stable club here and no one's had an issue with prime95. What's really bad is going off spec with voltages and temps. Say running more than 1.55v and more than 95c for long periods of time or as a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm gonna have to disagree...Newegg tv?
> There's a whole Ivy stable club here and no one's had an issue with prime95. What's really bad is going off spec with voltages and temps. Say running more than 1.55v and more than 95c for long periods of time or as a 24/7 folding rig.


Agreed. Degrading of Ivy is very overrated. These processors are pretty resilient.


----------



## VonDutch

Watched the vid , thnks ..
Yea, i really think hes got a good point there,
thats why till now i was using AIDA to look for stability without the high temps prime or ibt give..
and like he said, if you game alot, play games to look if the oc is stable or not, use the programs you normally use etc etc ..
i figure,. if my temps in AIDA are 70-75 C, then prime would be about 85-90C..
some of my oc worked, but then i opened a internet browser, and it chashed ..lol , just a example.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Watched the vid , thnks ..
> Yea, i really think hes got a good point there,
> thats why till now i was using AIDA to look for stability without the high temps prime or ibt give..
> and like he said, if you game alot, play games to look if the oc is stable or not, use the programs you normally use etc etc ..
> i figure,. if my temps in AIDA are 70-75 C, then prime would be about 85-90C..
> some of my oc worked, but then i opened a internet browser, and it chashed ..lol , just a example.


Stick to prime.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Stick to prime.


I like the folding test. you hit fold and walk away.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Stick to prime.


I will, if i can lower those temps some more, + 90 C using prime is to much for me,
i know it cant hurt for some time, but im new to intel anyways, coming from amd 1100T with max temp 62C ...lol
so have to really get used to those temps i guess








hope it will improve when i get other compound between ihs and die..
AS5 isnt good enough, and i used that for a long time now, liked it much


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> I will, if i can lower those temps some more, + 90 C using prime is to much for me,
> i know it cant hurt for some time, but im new to intel anyways, coming from amd 1100T with max temp 62C ...lol
> so have to really get used to those temps i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it will improve when i get other compound between ihs and die..
> AS5 isnt good enough, and i used that for a long time now, liked it much


Dont touch IBT or Linx then LOL


----------



## rexbinary

I have a theory on the Newegg TV bit where the ASUS guy says that AIDA is the only good stress test for Ivy Bridge.

I believe AIDA was the only stress test at the time of that video that did support the new AVX instruction in Ivy Bridge. I believe Prime95 and the others were updated shortly there after to support the AVX instruction. So at the time, he was probably right, but not now.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I have a theory on the Newegg TV bit where the ASUS guy says that AIDA is the only good stress test for Ivy Bridge.
> I believe AIDA was the only stress test at the time of that video that did support the new AVX instruction in Ivy Bridge. I believe Prime95 and the others were updated shortly there after to support the AVX instruction. So at the time, he was probably right, but not now.


Could be. That video is a tad outdated. A lot has transpired since then.


----------



## rexbinary

That, or since he was showing off his $149 copy AIDA64 Extreme Edition Engineer License that I'm sure he got for free, he felt like he needed to give them some love.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> That, or since he was showing off his $149 copy AIDA64 Extreme Edition Engineer License that I'm sure he got for free, he felt like he needed to give them some love.


Lol. Yeah.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Watched the vid , thnks ..
> Yea, i really think hes got a good point there,
> thats why till now i was using AIDA to look for stability without the high temps prime or ibt give..
> and like he said, if you game alot, play games to look if the oc is stable or not, use the programs you normally use etc etc ..
> i figure,. if my temps in AIDA are 70-75 C, then prime would be about 85-90C..
> some of my oc worked, but then i opened a internet browser, and it chashed ..lol , just a example.


You crashed when having a lesser load cause you're using an offset overclock. To test stability for that you should run only one thread of prime95 instead of 4 or 8 workers. That should put a light load on your cpu, if it crashes doing that test I reccomended with one thread then your light load vcore is too low for idling/surfing. The only way to combat that is turning off load line calibration and using a higher offset voltage to keep the same vcore under full load that you're having in your stable aida setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> I will, if i can lower those temps some more, + 90 C using prime is to much for me,
> i know it cant hurt for some time, but im new to intel anyways, coming from amd 1100T with max temp 62C ...lol
> so have to really get used to those temps i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it will improve when i get other compound between ihs and die..
> AS5 isnt good enough, and i used that for a long time now, liked it much


The temps are no problem really, cause the amount of heat is less, the temp sensors pick up 90c cause the heat is packed in smaller transistors than the am3 cpu you mention, which by the way outputs more heat at 125w tdp stock.
AS5 is good enough, but the best would be mx-2 (bang/buck ratio)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> That, or since he was showing off his $149 copy AIDA64 Extreme Edition Engineer License that I'm sure he got for free, he felt like he needed to give them some love.


Might be...AVX is only in prime95 27.7 which is the one I used.
Folding is a good stability test, only if you fold


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You crashed when having a lesser load cause you're using an offset overclock. To test stability for that you should run only one thread of prime95 instead of 4 or 8 workers. That should put a light load on your cpu, if it crashes doing that test I reccomended with one thread then your light load vcore is too low for idling/surfing. The only way to combat that is turning off load line calibration and using a higher offset voltage to keep the same vcore under full load that you're having in your stable aida setup.
> The temps are no problem really, cause the amount of heat is less, the temp sensors pick up 90c cause the heat is packed in smaller transistors than the am3 cpu you mention, which by the way outputs more heat at 125w tdp stock.
> AS5 is good enough, but the best would be mx-2 (bang/buck ratio)
> Might be...AVX is only in prime95 27.7 which is the one I used.
> Folding is a good stability test, only if you fold


I need to get ubuntu in vmware running for folding...get some real PPD then....but it sounds so complicated!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I need to get ubuntu in vmware running for folding...get some real PPD then....but it sounds so complicated!


I had it set like that. A vm under Win7, special folding at home distro, command line and basic stuff to get it up and running. Did some MASSIVE ppd with it, but had to reinstall Windows and never bothered with that again. Specially after hearing that the multicore flags were forbidden for regular 4 core chips with HT (bigadv)
I bench more nowadays, and fold regularly when I'm at work.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I had it set like that. A vm under Win7, special folding at home distro, command line and basic stuff to get it up and running. Did some MASSIVE ppd with it, but had to reinstall Windows and never bothered with that again. Specially after hearing that the multicore flags were forbidden for regular 4 core chips with HT (bigadv)
> I bench more nowadays, and fold regularly when I'm at work.


Thats really odd.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Dont touch IBT or Linx then LOL


To be honest, i started with ibt ..lol
man, i was shocked, temps over 102C !
since then i know it starts to throttle ..haha,
it shut down a core and downclocked i think the others,
and i couldnt find the stopbutton fast enough,
for a moment i thought i fried my proc ..but it still works very well,
now you know why im so carefull with those programs ..yea, im a noob


----------



## rexbinary

AIDA64 will produce heat nearly like IBT if you only check Stress FPU, and un-check the rest. It's a good cooling check for a short run, say 10 min. For stability I think it's better to check the top four boxes and run for hours if only using AIDA. Personally I use them all. (AIDA, Prime,IBT, and LinX)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You crashed when having a lesser load cause you're using an offset overclock. To test stability for that you should run only one thread of prime95 instead of 4 or 8 workers. That should put a light load on your cpu, if it crashes doing that test I reccomended with one thread then your light load vcore is too low for idling/surfing. The only way to combat that is turning off load line calibration and using a higher offset voltage to keep the same vcore under full load that you're having in your stable aida setup.
> The temps are no problem really, cause the amount of heat is less, the temp sensors pick up 90c cause the heat is packed in smaller transistors than the am3 cpu you mention, which by the way outputs more heat at 125w tdp stock.
> AS5 is good enough, but the best would be mx-2 (bang/buck ratio)
> Might be...AVX is only in prime95 27.7 which is the one I used.
> Folding is a good stability test, only if you fold


thanks for explaining, so what youre saying is, those high temps cant hurt ?
at least not for a while running programs like prime and ibt , i still think 90-95C is alot,
wouldnt be my advice to others if they want to overclock, im trying to stay under 90, more like 80-85C tops,
with peaks to 90..

im not sure if AS5 is good to use between Die and IHS, thats why i wanted to try liquid pro,
i dont mind paying a few bucks more, if it takes the temps down more then AS5 does now ..
8.83 euro i pay over here(the netherlands) for Coollaboratory Liquid Pro (1g)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks for explaining, so what youre saying is, those high temps cant hurt ?
> at least not for a while running programs like prime and ibt , i still think 90-95C is alot,
> wouldnt be my advice to others if they want to overclock, im trying to stay under 90, more like 80-85C tops,
> with peaks to 90..
> im not sure if AS5 is good to use between Die and IHS, thats why i wanted to try liquid pro,
> i dont mind paying a few bucks more, if it takes the temps down more then AS5 does now ..
> 8.83 euro i pay over here(the netherlands) for Coollaboratory Liquid Pro (1g)


Oh, gotcha! If you're gonna delid yeah, ditch as5 and go for the premium stuff Swag suggests. His results speak for themselves!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> AIDA64 will produce heat nearly like IBT if you only check Stress FPU, and un-check the rest. It's a good cooling check for a short run, say 10 min. For stability I think it's better to check the top four boxes and run for hours if only using AIDA. Personally I use them all. (AIDA, Prime,IBT, and LinX)


Me too.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, gotcha! If you're gonna delid yeah, ditch as5 and go for the premium stuff Swag suggests. His results speak for themselves!!!


Yeah. thats why i mentioned it, i already delid it a while ago,
which gave me a 5-10C drop in temp. using the AS5








but im sure i can get even more out of it using other/better compound between Die and IHS..

i want to be like mrtoyotaco and rexbinary and say, "i use them all"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Username: VonDutch
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)
> Max OC: 4545 mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2523553
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its stable like this, i only use AIDA for testing stability, my kids and BF3 ,
> and my bios seems to be a good indication if its stable or not,
> ive seen the strangest colours and or it just hangs, reboots, bootloops if its not right ..lol





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Simple and clean design. Let us know when you get more of it completed so we can check that out too. Hope you get lots of business soon!
> 
> 
> 
> This is awesome. I wish I did this in college with some of my buddies.
> 
> Swag: What degree of study are you in? I graduated recently with a BS in Computer Information Systems.
Click to expand...

Getting into medical.







Pays for my addiction and I like the field anyway.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into medical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pays for my addiction and I like the field anyway.


Your addiction to computers and OC'ing of course.....(i mean the "medical" part might give people the wrong impression....







)


----------



## Valgaur

ugh...I can't quite get how to run [email protected] in ubuntu yet......grrrrr


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Getting into medical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pays for my addiction and I like the field anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Your addiction to computers and OC'ing of course.....(i mean the "medical" part might give people the wrong impression....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
Click to expand...

Haha, medicinal marijuana?







If you are implying that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ugh...I can't quite get how to run [email protected] in ubuntu yet......grrrrr


It's confusing, have the OP of the Ubuntu guide help you.


----------



## Swag

Double!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Medical huh?

What exactly?


----------



## hammerforged

Id like to join

Username: HammerForged
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3228B114
Max OC: 4600.2 Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524289


----------



## Arkaridge

Tried to break my max OC today. Couldn't manage to get to 5.3Ghz, I'm still too chicken to break 1.4V. =[

Username: Arkaridge
Chip Model: 3570k
Batch #: L214C192
Max OC: 5004.26Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524278


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Tried to break my max OC today. Couldn't manage to get to 5.3Ghz, I'm still too chicken to break 1.4V. =[
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5004.26Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524278


I run at 1.4 vcore all the time for 4.7 just to be safe but I didn't completely win the chip lottery


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Tried to break my max OC today. Couldn't manage to get to 5.3Ghz, I'm still too chicken to break 1.4V. =[
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5004.26Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524278


That's a pretty good chip!








Go for 1.45v and 54x multi. Then you can play with the bclkc if it won't boot higher than that.
1.55v is the max save vcore on air. Sometimes you can even validate an oc with less vcore cause of the temps causing instability.

For 24/7 operation the max would be 1.4v btw...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> Id like to join
> 
> Username: HammerForged
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: 3228B114
> Max OC: 4600.2 Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524289





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Tried to break my max OC today. Couldn't manage to get to 5.3Ghz, I'm still too chicken to break 1.4V. =[
> 
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5004.26Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2524278






*Welcome to the club!*


----------



## Jacer200

Please add

Username: Jacer200
Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K
Batch #:L206A973
Max OC: 4200 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacer200*
> 
> Please add
> 
> Username: Jacer200
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7 3770K
> Batch #:L206A973
> Max OC: 4200 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2518478






*3 entries in a row basically!*


----------



## LostRib

How do these temperatures look (Using Nh-D14)?


On IBT Maximum it can reach 80-85C on the hottest cores. Does that sound too high?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Seems kinda high, what's your ambient?

I had 57c over ambient with my Silver Arrow at 4.4ghz - 1.23v
And that was with crappy white tim. I should try now with Ic diamond 7.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Seems kinda high, what's your ambient?
> I had 57c over ambient with my Silver Arrow at 4.4ghz - 1.23v
> And that was with crappy white tim. I should try now with Ic diamond 7.


Well my AC is set to 74F, so probably like 24-25C


----------



## Swag

Delid and you won't have that problem.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid and you won't have that problem.


Oh god, that seems a bit excessive


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid and you won't have that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god, that seems a bit excessive
Click to expand...

A solution to a problem. Not excessive at all.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> How do these temperatures look (Using Nh-D14)?
> 
> On IBT Maximum it can reach 80-85C on the hottest cores. Does that sound too high?


Don't let them scare you. Your temps are fine. TJ Max for Ivy is 105C. I wouldn't personally push it past 95C. It appears that you didn't win the chip lottery. Too bad, not a bad overclock though. Just be happy.

Delidding and using some collaboratory liquid pro on the die with some nice TIM on top of the IHS would bring those temps down considerably. But, I would be happy and do whatever I wanna do.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Don't let them scare you. Your temps are fine. TJ Max for Ivy is 105C. I wouldn't personally push it past 95C. It appears that you didn't win the chip lottery. Too bad, not a bad overclock though. Just be happy.
> Delidding and using some collaboratory liquid pro on the die with some nice TIM on top of the IHS would bring those temps down considerably. But, I would be happy and do whatever I wanna do.


Yeah, I just expected to see a greater difference upgrading from hyper 212+. Although the d14 probably gave me the extra headroom to go from 4.2 to 4.4, though I'm not sure how much I gain from that








Edit: To be honest, I just really hate that ******* 3rd core. It's always hotter than the rest. At idle it's around 40-45c while the rest are around 30-35.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Don't let them scare you. Your temps are fine. TJ Max for Ivy is 105C. I wouldn't personally push it past 95C. It appears that you didn't win the chip lottery. Too bad, not a bad overclock though. Just be happy.
> Delidding and using some collaboratory liquid pro on the die with some nice TIM on top of the IHS would bring those temps down considerably. But, I would be happy and do whatever I wanna do.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just expected to see a greater difference upgrading from hyper 212+. Although the d14 probably gave me the extra headroom to go from 4.2 to 4.4, though I'm not sure how much I gain from that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To be honest, I just really hate that ******* 3rd core. It's always hotter than the rest. At idle it's around 40-45c while the rest are around 30-35.
Click to expand...

You think that's bad? One time my 2nd worker went away from the others by a +17 difference!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Yeah, I just expected to see a greater difference upgrading from hyper 212+. Although the d14 probably gave me the extra headroom to go from 4.2 to 4.4, though I'm not sure how much I gain from that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: To be honest, I just really hate that ******* 3rd core. It's always hotter than the rest. At idle it's around 40-45c while the rest are around 30-35.


Are you using Asrocks "Auto Genie" or "Turbo OC Genie"? If you are, that is why your temps are so high. The automatic OC Genie's suck (except for some of ASUS's stuff). My MSI board overclocked mine to 4.2 ghz at temps higher than what I manually achieved at 4.5ghz.

I bet that is what your using... Your idle temps shouldn't be 40-45C unless you ambients are a few degrees cooler than that. If you aren't using OC genie and if your rig is a cool A/C environment, you may have used too much thermal paste on top of the IHS and between your heatsink.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Are you using Asrocks "Auto Genie" or "Turbo OC Genie"? If you are, that is why your temps are so high. The automatic OC Genie's suck (except for some of ASUS's stuff). My MSI board overclocked mine to 4.2 ghz at temps higher than what I manually achieved at 4.5ghz.
> I bet that is what your using... Your idle temps shouldn't be 40-45C unless you ambients are a few degrees cooler than that. If you aren't using OC genie and if your rig is a cool A/C environment, you may have used too much thermal paste on top of the IHS and between your heatsink.


No i'm not. I have it set with offset +.005v and turbo voltage +.008v with LLC 3 (which is right in the middle). It's only one core at 40-45 and it was like that before i switched coolers. The other cores all fluctuate at 28-35C. I have reseated the NH-D14 twice, the second time using a very small amount of TIM about the size of a grain of rice (almost literally) dot in the middle of the cpu


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Are you using Asrocks "Auto Genie" or "Turbo OC Genie"? If you are, that is why your temps are so high. The automatic OC Genie's suck (except for some of ASUS's stuff). My MSI board overclocked mine to 4.2 ghz at temps higher than what I manually achieved at 4.5ghz.
> I bet that is what your using... Your idle temps shouldn't be 40-45C unless you ambients are a few degrees cooler than that. If you aren't using OC genie and if your rig is a cool A/C environment, you may have used too much thermal paste on top of the IHS and between your heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> No i'm not. I have it set with offset +.005v and turbo voltage +.008v with LLC 3 (which is right in the middle). It's only one core at 40-45 and it was like that before i switched coolers. The other cores all fluctuate at 28-35C. I have reseated the NH-D14 twice, the second time using a very small amount of TIM about the size of a grain of rice (almost literally) dot in the middle of the cpu
Click to expand...

It's either you are restricted by the TIM underneath the IHS or that the worker is always working a whole lot harder then the rest. My temps somewhat even'd out with the delid, it's only above the rest by around 2 - 4C.


----------



## NAWZ77

Please update me my score

3570k
1.184
4.5 gz
Batch # 3209B542


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> 
> 
> Please update me my score
> 
> 3570k
> 1.184
> 4.5 gz
> Batch # 3209B542


I will tomorrow okay? I'm extremely busy right now so I'll update it tomorrow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> No i'm not. I have it set with offset +.005v and turbo voltage +.008v with LLC 3 (which is right in the middle). It's only one core at 40-45 and it was like that before i switched coolers. The other cores all fluctuate at 28-35C. I have reseated the NH-D14 twice, the second time using a very small amount of TIM about the size of a grain of rice (almost literally) dot in the middle of the cpu


Depends on a lot of factors, +-5c is not too terrible really...You can probably fine tune the voltage more without using offsets and going for a set vcore but that would kill your power savings, if that's what you like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I will tomorrow okay? I'm extremely busy right now so I'll update it tomorrow.


We can send you our chips so you can delid them for $5 a pop


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on a lot of factors, +-5c is not too terrible really...You can probably fine tune the voltage more without using offsets and going for a set vcore but that would kill your power savings, if that's what you like.


I use offset because that is what is used in the asrock guide on here, and because it drops the vcore and temps at idle


----------



## tw33k

My 3rd core is way higher than the others. Right now they are 23c, 24c, *41c*, 26c (ambient is 22.1c). Under load it's still higher but not as much. I'm waiting on some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra to arrive from the US. When it does, I'm de-lidding my chip.


----------



## DCPL

Think i might do some temp. tests with Prime and see how well my Hyper 212 evo performs, that way i can compare it to the H100 when i get it


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My 3rd core is way higher than the others. Right now they are 23c, 24c, *41c*, 26c (ambient is 22.1c). Under load it's still higher but not as much. I'm waiting on some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra to arrive from the US. When it does, I'm de-lidding my chip.


You are probably using the wrong program to monitor temperatures, because 23C core temperature with 22C ambient is not possible.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'd suggest using Coretemp, and checking your ambient temp readings...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My 3rd core is way higher than the others. Right now they are 23c, 24c, *41c*, 26c (ambient is 22.1c). Under load it's still higher but not as much. I'm waiting on some Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra to arrive from the US. When it does, I'm de-lidding my chip.


WHAT!??


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> You are probably using the wrong program to monitor temperatures, because 23C core temperature with 22C ambient is not possible.


Which program is better core temp or real temp? Or Hwmonitor?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Which program is better core temp or real temp? Or Hwmonitor?


Realtemp will give you the most accurate readings for Intel based processors.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Realtemp will give you the most accurate readings for Intel based processors.


So it's starting to get cold up here in north dakota. I'm loving my 4.7 Ghz running at 68C max. Gotta love fall!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> So it's starting to get cold up here in north dakota. I'm loving my 4.7 Ghz running at 68C max. Gotta love fall!!!


Cant w8 for winter to come ..lol, let it be -10 -15C, and im gonna hit 4.9 ghz on air for sure ..lol
yea, i cant now, still to "warm" outside, +10 to15C,
guess i have to work on my cooling before next summer








does it get very cold where you live or ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Cant w8 for winter to come ..lol, let it be -10 -15C, and im gonna hit 4.9 ghz on air for sure ..lol
> yea, i cant now, still to "warm" outside, +10 to15C,
> guess i have to work on my cooling before next summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does it get very cold where you live or ?


-20 to -60 F temps w00t!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> -20 to -60 F temps w00t!!!


I would be rigging something up. Lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would be rigging something up. Lol.


I really want to buuut noooooo my room mates who is a freshman is like fak you! and I'm like......are you kidding me I'm a junior -.-


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Which program is better core temp or real temp? Or Hwmonitor?


CoreTemp and RealTemp are both good and they often have temps within 1C of each other. Hwmonitor often give temps that are too low and lower than CoreTemp and RealTemp. Not as safe to rely on Hwmonitor due to that.

Also, all these programs are more reliable on the top end than the lower temps, so they can often give low idle temps that are even lower than ambient. Not really an issue if they do. Load temps are what is more important to monitor.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> CoreTemp and RealTemp are both good and they often have temps within 1C of each other. Hwmonitor often give temps that are too low and lower than CoreTemp and RealTemp. Not as safe to rely on Hwmonitor due to that.
> Also, all these programs are more reliable on the top end than the lower temps, so they can often give low idle temps that are even lower than ambient. Not really an issue if they do. Load temps are what is more important to monitor.


Yeah that's what i noticed recently. Hwmonitor seems to give higher idle temps but lower load temps, so i've switched to realtemp


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostRib*
> 
> Yeah that's what i noticed recently. Hwmonitor seems to give higher idle temps but lower load temps, so i've switched to realtemp


Real temp FTW


----------



## Vlada011

Please add me to.

User Name: Vlada011
Chip Model: Intel® Core™ i7-3770k
Batch # : 3218B987 Costa Rica
Max OC: 4.8GHz
CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525111

http://i.imgur.com/hZZgC.jpg


----------



## tw33k

It doesn't matter which program I use to monitor temps, the results are the same.



Like I said, it evens out a bit under load but core 3 is always higher.


----------



## LostRib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It doesn't matter which program I use to monitor temps, the results are the same.
> 
> Like I said, it evens out a bit under load but core 3 is always higher.


Yeah i have almost exactly the same problem with my core 3


----------



## Vlada011

My 3rd core is is always lower 5-10C than others.
Why is so big temp difference???


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> My 3rd core is is always lower 5-10C than others.
> Why is so big temp difference???


I believe it has to do with the TIM used within the chip. Most people who delis no longer have the problem. I personally have very uneven core temps too. Core 1 is always about 10-15c higher than the others, although the gap narrows down at higher temps.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I don't have this problem... Where are yalls chips made? I bet they aren't Costa Rica chips... Look and see.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Core 3 should be ~10C hotter than the rest. For explanation why, look at this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1307132/why-sandy-ivy-bridges-core-2-is-hotter. Also, don't forget that the temperature sensors on intel chips can be very inaccurate at lower temps, so what Realtemp is reading for idle temps could be far from reality. And idle temperatures are completely meaningless, so don't worry about them.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Core 3 should be ~10C hotter than the rest. For explanation why, look at this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1307132/why-sandy-ivy-bridges-core-2-is-hotter. Also, don't forget that the temperature sensors on intel chips can be very inaccurate at lower temps, so what Realtemp is reading for idle temps could be far from reality. And idle temperatures are completely meaningless, so don't worry about them.


Yeah but 15 C? That's pretty excessive. It's probably from bad or faulty TIM under the IHS on top of the die.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yeah but 15 C? That's pretty excessive. It's probably from bad or faulty TIM under the IHS on top of the die.


No, 15C is very normal, I delidded and still have core 3 12C hotter than the core 1. If you looked at the post I linked you should understand that this is very normal for this chip.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> No, 15C is very normal, I delidded and still have core 3 12C hotter than the core 1. If you looked at the post I linked you should understand that this is very normal for this chip.


Then why is it different for many people? I dont have 15 C differences. As far as mine gets is somewhere between 4-6C. Many others dont have 15C difference either or anywhere close.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have 6c of difference in core 2, (counting from 0







)
Had the same difference with my 2600k before...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> 
> 
> Please update me my score
> 
> 3570k
> 1.184
> 4.5 gz
> Batch # 3209B542






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> Please add me to.
> 
> User Name: Vlada011
> Chip Model: Intel® Core™ i7-3770k
> Batch # : 3218B987 Costa Rica
> Max OC: 4.8GHz
> CPU-Z Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525111
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/hZZgC.jpg


----------



## Conquistador SW

Well, like I said, those sensors are not very accurate. If I google for screenshots, the majority of the realtemps shots show at least 6C difference or more (myself included with 12C)

Here an older screenshot I took showing 11C difference:


----------



## DCPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Well, like I said, those sensors are not very accurate. If I google for screenshots, the majority of the realtemps shots show at least 6C difference or more (myself included with 12C)
> Here an older screenshot I took showing 11C difference:


so which temps are right?


----------



## unclewebb

Intel only designed their core temperature sensors for thermal throttling and thermal shutdown control. They were never intended for 100% accurate core temperature reporting.

These sensors are fine if you want to make comparisons from one day to the next against the same CPU but you can't make any meaningful comparisons if you are comparing to a different CPU because the sensors are not accurate enough.


----------



## tw33k

I don't care how people try to justify it, it shouldn't be happening and should not be considered "normal". It's a result of Intel using crappy paste instead of solder. Delidding solves this problem.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I don't care how people try to justify it, it shouldn't be happening and should not be considered "normal". It's a result of Intel using crappy paste instead of solder. Delidding solves this problem.


Did you just skip the last 2 pages of this thread?


----------



## Valgaur

I have a question for the delidding. is it really okay to touch the bottom of the processor??? I'm worried about that a lot.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I don't care how people try to justify it, it shouldn't be happening and should not be considered "normal". It's a result of Intel using crappy paste instead of solder. Delidding solves this problem.


Hay sport thanks for the head-up, we have already 3877 posts.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have a question for the delidding. is it really okay to touch the bottom of the processor??? I'm worried about that a lot.


I would try to avoid it as much as possible, sweat, static, skin etc isnt good for it, that i know,
wear some gloves, use a anti static bag and/or antistatic wrist strap and you should be good,
no worries, its not like if you touch it, it will damaged right away..

when i delidded mine, i only tried not to touch the bottom, and all went fine ..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have a question for the delidding. is it really okay to touch the bottom of the processor??? I'm worried about that a lot.


Completely fine to touch the bottom especially with the new chips. We don't use pins anymore so the bending part isn't really a problem anymore. As long as you de-static yourself constantly or wear a de-static bracelet, you will not damage the CPU. I thought I was but I kept touching it and actually squeezed the CPU very hard time to time. Obviously it didn't break it and I'm still on the same OC with no problems and lower temps!


----------



## Valgaur

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Swag

Guys, should I disable hardware acceleration in the Firefox settings? I already disabled the one in the Flash settings, but unsure about the Firefox setting's one.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Guys, should I disable hardware acceleration in the Firefox settings? I already disabled the one in the Flash settings, but unsure about the Firefox setting's one.


Why would you?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclewebb*
> 
> Intel only designed their core temperature sensors for thermal throttling and thermal shutdown control. They were never intended for 100% accurate core temperature reporting.
> These sensors are fine if you want to make comparisons from one day to the next against the same CPU but you can't make any meaningful comparisons if you are comparing to a different CPU because the sensors are not accurate enough.


I agree w/*unclewebb*... It is cool and helpful that we have some programs that can monitor the temps, but one ought to know they were never made to "for 100% accurate core temperature reporting." Always factor that into what you are seeing and they are still very useful guides that we OC'ers would not want to do without.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I agree w/*unclewebb*... It is cool and helpful that we have some programs that can monitor the temps, but one ought to know they were never made to "for 100% accurate core temperature reporting." Always factor that into what you are seeing and they are still very useful guides that we OC'ers would not want to do without.


+1


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> Core 3 should be ~10C hotter than the rest. For explanation why, look at this post http://www.overclock.net/t/1307132/why-sandy-ivy-bridges-core-2-is-hotter. Also, don't forget that the temperature sensors on intel chips can be very inaccurate at lower temps, so what Realtemp is reading for idle temps could be far from reality. And idle temperatures are completely meaningless, so don't worry about them.


Good and interesting link *Conquistador SW*. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good and interesting link *Conquistador SW*. Thanks for sharing that.


Its because of the "buddy" system


----------



## Valgaur

Sorry i kinda disappeared I had to settle things down in one of my threads....holy cow it got bad in there. Anyways, I'm glad to say I will be delidding once my TIM and fans get here hopefully monday I shall be delidding!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Sorry i kinda disappeared I had to settle things down in one of my threads....holy cow it got bad in there. Anyways, I'm glad to say I will be delidding once my TIM and fans get here hopefully monday I shall be delidding!!!


Yall make me want to delid. LOL


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same here...but I think I'll go the safe and cold route and get a phase change cooler sometime in the future








And some benching ram too.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same here...but I think I'll go the safe and cold route and get a phase change cooler sometime in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some benching ram too.


Those are so expensive though...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall make me want to delid. LOL


Then why not? I'm sick of running at 70C with 4.7 I want better temps for folding. I'm fed up with this crappy TIM we were given and I'm gonna change that.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Sorry i kinda disappeared I had to settle things down in one of my threads....holy cow it got bad in there. Anyways, I'm glad to say I will be delidding once my TIM and fans get here hopefully monday I shall be delidding!!!


Glad your back! Which thread was giving you the problems? Might be fun reading....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Glad your back! Which thread was giving you the problems? Might be fun reading....


The ADHD group closure thread....omg it was so bad in that one lol people just kept coming in and posting but I had it locked down my the mods. I was fed up with it. I hope our group can still be able to stay. But anyways. I ordered my stuff from newegg on tuesday night....and that 3 day shipping is getting here monday.....those liars!!!!!


----------



## Swag

Delid and be happy!









I've been looking up, they said to disable Hardware Acceleration in the Firefox settings, I'm not sure if I should. Any concrete evidence whether I should or should not.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yall make me want to delid. LOL


Me too.....


----------



## hammerforged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delid and be happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking up, they said to disable Hardware Acceleration in the Firefox settings, I'm not sure if I should. Any concrete evidence whether I should or should not.


I only had issues with that when I had to have it open for games like BF3 because it uses the browser to launch the game. Ive got chrome now. Seems to be working okay.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I only had issues with that when I had to have it open for games like BF3 because it uses the browser to launch the game. Ive got chrome now. Seems to be working okay.


Chrome FTW


----------



## EnmityNZ

please can you add me?

Username: EnmityNZ
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: L214C177
Max OC: 4534.72Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: 

look at that over compensated voltage haha..

I just got this up and running last night, haven't touched the bios yet lol...so all i've done to reach this overclock is flicking the tpu switch on my motherboard which gave me 4.2Ghz, then from within windows i ran the asus TurboV EVO auto overclock - so yeah lol...pretty outstanding considering I haven't done a thing myself yet.

its priming right now..quite happy to see there isn't too much fluctuation between the cores like some of you have been seeing and im pretty happy with this H100 considering its on stock fans, with the stock TIM too. Actually on that note, you know how you can regulate the fan speed by pressing the button on the H100? well that doesn't seem to work, whether i set it to run at low, medium or high the fan rpm stays the same...i'll post some pics of the rig below.

priming:









the Auto OC:









the rig:


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> please can you add me?
> 
> Username: EnmityNZ
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: L214C177
> Max OC: 4534.72Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link:
> 
> look at that over compensated voltage haha..
> 
> I just got this up and running last night, haven't touched the bios yet lol...so all i've done to reach this overclock is flicking the tpu switch on my motherboard which gave me 4.2Ghz, then from within windows i ran the asus TurboV EVO auto overclock - so yeah lol...pretty outstanding considering I haven't done a thing myself yet.
> 
> its priming right now..quite happy to see there isn't too much fluctuation between the cores like some of you have been seeing and im pretty happy with this H100 considering its on stock fans, with the stock TIM too. Actually on that note, you know how you can regulate the fan speed by pressing the button on the H100? well that doesn't seem to work, whether i set it to run at low, medium or high the fan rpm stays the same...i'll post some pics of the rig below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> priming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Auto OC:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rig:


Can you please edit it and put it in spoilers? Too much scrolling to get through 1 post.

Anyway, accepted and updated.


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Its because of the "buddy" system


I don't get it what you mean with this


----------



## Swag

Anyone wanna answer a few questions about earphones and cleaning? I can't seem to get a decent conversation going without trolls.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> I don't get it what you mean with this


Same principle in cooling. If you put 9 beers in a box in the frig overnight and take them out the one in the center will remain colder for longer versus the ones on the outside. The reason is because the coolness of the outer beers helps keep cool the center beer.

Apply the same thing with the cores in Ivy. The center core is surrounded by multiple parts that produce heat. The center core gets all that heat from all of the other internals while the ones on the edge can be cooled better because they are not surrounded by things on all four sides. Hence, the buddy system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone wanna answer a few questions about earphones and cleaning? I can't seem to get a decent conversation going without trolls.


Shoot.


----------



## Swag

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conquistador SW*
> 
> I don't get it what you mean with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same principle in cooling. If you put 9 beers in a box in the frig overnight and take them out the one in the center will remain colder for longer versus the ones on the outside. The reason is because the coolness of the outer beers helps keep cool the center beer.
> 
> Apply the same thing with the cores in Ivy. The center core is surrounded by multiple parts that produce heat. The center core gets all that heat from all of the other internals while the ones on the edge can be cooled better because they are not surrounded by things on all four sides. Hence, the buddy system.
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Anyone wanna answer a few questions about earphones and cleaning? I can't seem to get a decent conversation going without trolls.


Shoot.

I got these earphones as a gift so no trolling please. I really just want to clean them because they got a bit dirty and I want them to look like new. They're the Beats Tours White and the wires are a bit dirty so how can I clean them without making them turn yellow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Isopropyl alcohol and rub? That tends to work...


----------



## Conquistador SW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Same principle in cooling. If you put 9 beers in a box in the frig overnight and take them out the one in the center will remain colder for longer versus the ones on the outside. The reason is because the coolness of the outer beers helps keep cool the center beer.
> Apply the same thing with the cores in Ivy. The center core is surrounded by multiple parts that produce heat. The center core gets all that heat from all of the other internals while the ones on the edge can be cooled better because they are not surrounded by things on all four sides. Hence, the buddy system.
> Shoot.


Oh, damnit, I completely misunderstood you post haha. I thought me linking that post had to do with some kind of buddy systems, which does not make any sense......


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Isopropyl alcohol and rub? That tends to work...


Would that start the "yellowing" process of white products? I really want to avoid that.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would that start the "yellowing" process of white products? I really want to avoid that.


Is there any real leather parts on them?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Would that start the "yellowing" process of white products? I really want to avoid that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any real leather parts on them?
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think it should work...without any yellowing.
Free beats headphones?








not bad...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think it should work...without any yellowing.
> Free beats headphones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not bad...


A gift so not entirely free.







I have to be friends with them. Haha! I like the way the look though and they aren't as bad as everyone says they are. Better than the Apple earphones, but not as good for the price.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, not really worth the price...but not bad if you like that kind of muddy bass sound. I don't really, but well.
People buy into the looks of them too xD Like Zalman coolers, not bad at all, but not great either. Definitely good looking though


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Any regular cleaning product should work. I have only seen white yellow with cleaning products when its raw leather. (This applies to a lot of white leather purses that have raw untreated leather for appeal)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, not really worth the price...but not bad if you like that kind of muddy bass sound. I don't really, but well.
> People buy into the looks of them too xD Like Zalman coolers, not bad at all, but not great either. Definitely good looking though


I haven't tried Zalman coolers ever. I can't seem to get past the circular part of them.







Free better than not having them. Haha.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't tried Zalman coolers ever. I can't seem to get past the circular part of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free better than not having them. Haha.


Get some Astros


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I haven't tried Zalman coolers ever. I can't seem to get past the circular part of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free better than not having them. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some Astros
Click to expand...

If I can get them for free, then okay. Haha. Too much money for that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I want good quality headphones cause speakers are a no go at my apartment for gaming. But I can't justify the expense atm...using cheap in ear phillips ones lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If I can get them for free, then okay. Haha. Too much money for that.


ASTROS are amazing for FPS. They are so sophisticated now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If I can get them for free, then okay. Haha. Too much money for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ASTROS are amazing for FPS. They are so sophisticated now.
Click to expand...

Hmm, hey guys, I just got this Asus 9800GT, what can I do with it? My dad just picked it up from his office since someone didn't need it anymore.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, hey guys, I just got this Asus 9800GT, what can I do with it? My dad just picked it up from his office since someone didn't need it anymore.


That sir is a great benching card!
Prep it for cold, grab a plastic sandwich bag, put some dry ice in it and place it between the heatsink and the core. BAM! You got yourself sub-zero cooling.
Only thing left to do would be to volt-modd it to get some extreme overclocks out of it, and some massive 3dmark06 boints.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, hey guys, I just got this Asus 9800GT, what can I do with it? My dad just picked it up from his office since someone didn't need it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> That sir is a great benching card!
> Prep it for cold, grab a plastic sandwich bag, put some dry ice in it and place it between the heatsink and the core. BAM! You got yourself sub-zero cooling.
> Only thing left to do would be to volt-modd it to get some extreme overclocks out of it, and some massive 3dmark06 boints.
Click to expand...

Will try after a few days, I'm busy trying to catch up. This card isn't that bad. Performs fairly well against my other cards and it OCs great for an old card.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, think it's actually a rebadged 8800gt, it was so good at the time that they kept it as the top dog for the next gen lol









If you have decent cpu clocks (close to 5ghz) you can get some good 3d boints with it!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, think it's actually a rebadged 8800gt, it was so good at the time that they kept it as the top dog for the next gen lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have decent cpu clocks (close to 5ghz) you can get some good 3d boints with it!


I can run 5.0 for benching so I might be able to do some good.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yep, go for it!

Anything like 3dmark06, Vantage, Aquamark, and older 3dmarks should do well...
Play with the clocks and compare driver versions to the ones used in the best submissions. That's as far as it goes for tweaks, at least what you get from me








(I bench for OCF hehe)


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, go for it!
> 
> Anything like 3dmark06, Vantage, Aquamark, and older 3dmarks should do well...
> Play with the clocks and compare driver versions to the ones used in the best submissions. That's as far as it goes for tweaks, at least what you get from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I bench for OCF hehe)


Haha, I'll try doing some soon. I'm trying to get into the habit of benching like crazy, but always scared of killing my stuff. So since this is free, then it shouldn't be a big problem for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's the spirit, plus it's a cheap way to get big points. Either that card, the 8800gt, or a gtx580 are awesome for hardware boints.








You can also bench on unusual cpu's or gpu's, those net good boints cause there are very few submissions.


----------



## Swag

Can anyone verify for me if getchromium.org is a safe site? (It's for the Chromium Browser)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man, you're the master of off-topicness!








No clue here...

How's your chip doing? Max oc?


----------



## Swag

Yea I know! I like to wander.







Highest is 5.3. Trying to get to 5.4!


----------



## ivanlabrie

5.3ghz is really good...if you can validate 5.3 add bclck.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 5.3ghz is really good...if you can validate 5.3 add bclck.


You mean slowly increase bclk?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I mean boot with the 52x multi, bump bclck to 102 and add vcore from within windows using a software tool...Easiest way to get those extreme oc's


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I mean boot with the 52x multi, bump bclck to 102 and add vcore from within windows using a software tool...Easiest way to get those extreme oc's


That's what I did. I was using the Asus OC Tweaker.


----------



## ivanlabrie

What vcore for 5.3?
Perhaps it's a temp thing...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What vcore for 5.3?
> Perhaps it's a temp thing...


I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.


----------



## sena

So its time for me to finally get in the club.









Username: Sena
Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
Batch #: L210B663
Max OC: 4500 MHz( i have higher clocks, but i dont have CPU-Z validation for them, so i will update that later)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2526768


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.


Great! If you can bench at 5.3ghz you're up to some evil there








You booted at 53x or booted with less and changed ratio within windows?
I'd keep the last good multi and tweak the bclck, that way it wouldn't crash


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.


5.3? Thats nice...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.


Good going *Swag*. I got to 5.1 with it crashing at 5.2, but I'm not done. I'll try what *invanlabrie* suggests when I make my next max OC try. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Remember you can go as far as 1.55v, but at times less is more, cause temps will be a hindrance more than vcore. It's a delicate balancing art








Swag knows his stuff


----------



## sena

I want SWAG CPU.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I just want his mobo... lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

Working on undervolting now...4.4ghz at 1.2v so far. Aiming for 1.05v at 44x...or 0.9v and see what's the max oc I can get.
Power saving mode for folding lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Working on undervolting now...4.4ghz at 1.2v so far. Aiming for 1.05v at 44x...or 0.9v and see what's the max oc I can get.
> Power saving mode for folding lol


My 4.5ghz is stable at 1.184-1.2v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> So its time for me to finally get in the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Sena
> Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
> Batch #: L210B663
> Max OC: 4500 MHz( i have higher clocks, but i dont have CPU-Z validation for them, so i will update that later)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2526768


Accepted
Updated
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.
> 
> 
> 
> Great! If you can bench at 5.3ghz you're up to some evil there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You booted at 53x or booted with less and changed ratio within windows?
> I'd keep the last good multi and tweak the bclck, that way it wouldn't crash
Click to expand...

Yup, 53x in BIOS and no crash but I can't get it to 54 even if I increase vcore bit by bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I was able to reach 5.3 with 1.48vcore. It lasted while I was in it but I crashed immediately when I changed the ratio to 54.
> 
> 
> 
> 5.3? Thats nice...
Click to expand...

I wish I can get 5.4 because I'm OP to the 2GHz Club and I want to reach that milestone!


----------



## NAWZ77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> My 4.5ghz is stable at 1.184-1.2v


We have similar chips


----------



## ivanlabrie

Mine is stable at 1.37v for 47x...quite a jump!
I wanna see the least I can increase the vcore for the highest clocks.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NAWZ77*
> 
> We have similar chips


Indeed. Costa rica chip? Or malashia?


----------



## ivanlabrie

4ghz at 0.9v - instant crash when set.
4.2ghz at 1.115v - testing


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 4ghz at 0.9v - instant crash when set.
> 4.2ghz at 1.115v - testing


4.2 at 1.115? Id settle for that


----------



## tw33k

Best I got so far is 4.6GHz 1.24v stable. I had it at 4.7GHz but after a while I started getting random crashes and I haven't tried getting it stable yet.


----------



## PCWargamer

Update - new hi OC

pcwargamer
3770K @ 5.20GHz @ 1.512v
Cooling: Corsair H80
Batch: 3219B383

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527366



*Swag* and you guys on this thread have encouraged me to try for a new top OC. So, I got to 5.2GHz using 52x multi and then tried *ivanlabrie's* suggestion of going to 51x and then adding Bclk. Both got to the same place, and when I tried to go higher either way my system just crashed....

I was able to do multiple runs of superPi at 5.1GHz this time. None at 5.2 would make it though without the program erroring-out.

Had fun. I'll try again sometime and fiddle with BIOS more to see if 5.3 can be reached with this chip!


----------



## cab2

Here you go, i5 3570k batch 3208C123 @ 4.6 GHz



Runs too hot, Win 7 intermittent crashing, Linux runs OK.


----------



## osoben

i5 3750k

Batch L220B280 4.5 GHZ


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Here you go, i5 3570k batch 3208C123 @ 4.6 GHz
> 
> Runs too hot, Win 7 intermittent crashing, Linux runs OK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osoben*
> 
> i5 3750k
> Batch L220B280 4.5 GHZ


What voltage and what are your load temps?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Update - new hi OC
> 
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 5.20GHz @ 1.512v
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> Batch: 3219B383
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527366
> 
> 
> 
> *Swag* and you guys on this thread have encouraged me to try for a new top OC. So, I got to 5.2GHz using 52x multi and then tried *ivanlabrie's* suggestion of going to 51x and then adding Bclk. Both got to the same place, and when I tried to go higher either way my system just crashed....
> 
> I was able to do multiple runs of superPi at 5.1GHz this time. None at 5.2 would make it though without the program erroring-out.
> 
> Had fun. I'll try again sometime and fiddle with BIOS more to see if 5.3 can be reached with this chip!


Will update in a bit but Accepted and Updated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Here you go, i5 3570k batch 3208C123 @ 4.6 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Runs too hot, Win 7 intermittent crashing, Linux runs OK.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osoben*
> 
> i5 3750k
> 
> Batch L220B280 4.5 GHZ


Are these two submissions or max OC updates?


----------



## EnmityNZ

Ive never had an intel build before and this is my first time using uefi bios. Id like to manually overclock. Which method would you recommend? Offset overclocking? Or just running max speed all the time? What settings should i be aware of and is anyone familiar with the uefi bios from asus p8z77-v?

lso, with offset, does this mean if i changed the turbo multi to say x46 and applied an offset voltage of maybe 1.25 would this mean when idling itll be at stock 1.6ghz, but turbo to a maxspeed of 4.6ghz incrementially dependant on load? Or will it jump straight to 4.6?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Ive never had an intel build before and this is my first time using uefi bios. Id like to manually overclock. Which method would you recommend? Offset overclocking? Or just running max speed all the time? What settings should i be aware of and is anyone familiar with the uefi bios from asus p8z77-v?
> 
> lso, with offset, does this mean if i changed the turbo multi to say x46 and applied an offset voltage of maybe 1.25 would this mean when idling itll be at stock 1.6ghz, but turbo to a maxspeed of 4.6ghz incrementially dependant on load? Or will it jump straight to 4.6?


General overclocking tips:
Overclock using offset
Check overclock stability with using manual vcore
Have C1E and EIST enabled to clock down to 1.6GHz
Disable all C-States other than C1E

What motherboard do you have? If I know, I can probably help you out.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Thanks swag, its asus p8z77-v


----------



## ivanlabrie

New undervolted folding oc: 4.2ghz @ 1.12v
Max temp: 61c while folding - 69c Prime95










Now trying to improve my ram clocks, but it's really hard at this point.
Don't wanna go past 1.65v, and that so far got me to 2133mhz cl10-11-11-26-1T.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Thanks swag, its asus p8z77-v


You can go to my Ivy Bridge guide and follow the settings there. When stress-testing always use manual and then when you are done stress-testing, we will change it to offset. Post there or here if you have any questions.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## EnmityNZ

Ok so ive been to bios, disabled the power states, changed turbo multi to x45, voltage set to manual 1.275 and its benching vantage and priming fine so far (temps of 75c) tried 1.25v previously but pc rebooted after 30sec of prime.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Ok so ive been to bios, disabled the power states, changed turbo multi to x45, voltage set to manual 1.275 and its benching vantage and priming fine so far (temps of 75c) tried 1.25v previously but pc rebooted after 30sec of prime.


That's great. Once you figure out a voltage that YOU deem stable, we will convert it to offset and you can be on your merry way.


----------



## Valgaur

Anybody have a good guide to oc on ivy? I wanna try for higher but I want to know exactly how to do it and properly. What is pll by the way??


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Anybody have a good guide to oc on ivy? I wanna try for higher but I want to know exactly how to do it and properly. What is pll by the way??


Sin guide is best imho.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Sin guide is best imho.


Swag's guide is a good read aswell...Sin's more oriented towards non offset oc using Gigabyte boards, but it's really thorough.
Also, there's an Asrock guide that raises some valid points. What really counts is what you do with that info. Eventually it's up to you and your chip.


----------



## cab2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are these two submissions or max OC updates?


Mine is new entry, I don't really overclock, I just did it for fun.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Anybody have a good guide to oc on ivy? I wanna try for higher but I want to know exactly how to do it and properly. What is pll by the way??


Even though I love my guide, Sin's guide is just the best. His is completely thorough and it goes through LN2 OC as well. I started with his knowledge and I expanded it for Asus boards specially.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cab2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are these two submissions or max OC updates?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is new entry, I don't really overclock, I just did it for fun.
Click to expand...

Put it in correct format and I will add you.

I just took off my CPU and took new pictures of my delid so you guys can see what it looks like. As well as why you should be using my "half a rice grain" method on the die. I'll edit this in a second to get the pictures up!

What "half a rice grain" looks like after it has been seated


Clean CPU, this will show you a guess on how much you have to cut. Like I said, 3/4 of the crescent on the top left and right will do!


How the "half a rice grain" method looks like!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks man, I'm seriously considering it after seeing the cost of good quality copper or dice pots locally.








I'll buy Intel's tuning plan and do it


----------



## mothow

Ill have to get my info up here but ive been lazy lately


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks man, I'm seriously considering it after seeing the cost of good quality copper or dice pots locally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll buy Intel's tuning plan and do it


Do you mean you're going to delid?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow*
> 
> Ill have to get my info up here but ive been lazy lately


I need the batch number and you need to put it in the correct format before I can even think of letting you join.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you mean you're going to delid?
> I need the batch number and you need to put it in the correct format before I can even think of letting you join.


He is a good fella! Let him in









...and yeah, I'll try my luck at delidding once I have my "Tuning plan" warranty and some industrial glue in case I screw up.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Do you mean you're going to delid?
> I need the batch number and you need to put it in the correct format before I can even think of letting you join.
> 
> 
> 
> He is a good fella! Let him in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and yeah, I'll try my luck at delidding once I have my "Tuning plan" warranty and some industrial glue in case I screw up.
Click to expand...

I'm using this black glue from Home Depot. Haha, I tried it with a broken AMD CPU I had laying around and it looks like the real thing.







Just had to spend time making sure it was in the right position!

I'll let him in if he gets a batch number. I can't leave an entry empty.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm using this black glue from Home Depot. Haha, I tried it with a broken AMD CPU I had laying around and it looks like the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to spend time making sure it was in the right position!
> I'll let him in if he gets a batch number. I can't leave an entry empty.


I'm heading to home depot right now btw...gotta grab some stuff for the house, what brand is it? Perhaps I find the same one here, in South America lol

As for the batch, yeah of course!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm using this black glue from Home Depot. Haha, I tried it with a broken AMD CPU I had laying around and it looks like the real thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just had to spend time making sure it was in the right position!
> I'll let him in if he gets a batch number. I can't leave an entry empty.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading to home depot right now btw...gotta grab some stuff for the house, what brand is it? Perhaps I find the same one here, in South America lol
> 
> As for the batch, yeah of course!
Click to expand...

It's in my garage somewhere. I'll try to find it online real quick. If you can't wait, ask them for a black colored glue. Any black colored glue will work and just use a little bit and use a Q-tip to spread it so only a thin layer is there so it doesn't leak and you end up with a shady looking CPU.


----------



## Swag

Okay, get some black epoxy adhesive. That's what it is. It looks just like the real thing, you will see once you put it on a piece of paper!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, get some black epoxy adhesive. That's what it is. It looks just like the real thing, you will see once you put it on a piece of paper!


Can you link that oc guide from sin?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Okay, get some black epoxy adhesive. That's what it is. It looks just like the real thing, you will see once you put it on a piece of paper!
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link that oc guide from sin?
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/0_50

Here you go!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, hey guys, I just got this Asus 9800GT, what can I do with it? My dad just picked it up from his office since someone didn't need it anymore.


Use it for a PhysX processor.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hmm, hey guys, I just got this Asus 9800GT, what can I do with it? My dad just picked it up from his office since someone didn't need it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Use it for a PhysX processor.
Click to expand...

Just wondering, how do I do that when I have an ATI card in my system?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, how do I do that when I have an ATI card in my system?


There was a guide on it somewhere around OCN on how to run a Physx card with an AMD/ATI GPU (I think). I really don't think it's worth the effort to get some extra bells and whistles in a few games, and I think you have to use outdated drivers, but I could be wrong.

Found it: http://www.overclock.net/t/591872/how-to-run-physx-in-windows-7-with-ati-cards


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, how do I do that when I have an ATI card in my system?


Good question. Wonder if it's possible? I know you can install only the PhysX driver when installing Nvidia drivers. Would be cool if you could rock Borderlands 2 with ATIs and PhysX!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just wondering, how do I do that when I have an ATI card in my system?
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. Wonder if it's possible? I know you can install only the PhysX driver when installing Nvidia drivers. Would be cool if you could rock Borderlands 2 with ATIs and PhysX!
Click to expand...

Haha, if only they wouldn't fight in your system. I can imagine an ATI vs Nvidia brawl within your system.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Ok so here's my update.

currently have 4.6Ghz stable @1.320v I tried to get 4.7Ghz but it wasn't stable even with 1.360v so thought i'd hold off on that one for now. but 4.6 is stable at 1.320v









One thing I did notice when trying to get 4.7 stable was that the voltage in cpu-z was dropping down (vdroop?) but also applying slightly higher volts whilst priming sometimes.

but with the x46 multi set, and voltage of 1.320v set in bios theres been no fluctuation at all. under prime95 w/avx i've seen a max temp of 82c and an average temp across the board of 74c.

Since I don't want a 24/7 OC voltage over 1.35v looks like I may have to settle for 4.6ghz.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm getting tired of leaving my CPU at 4.2GHz...
I'm gonna overclock it next week a few hundred more MHz.


----------



## EnmityNZ

I use to run my 5850's with a zotac 9800GT eco edition as physx when I first purchased my graphics cards. To my knowledge this is still possible. I was playing mafia 2, mirrors edge, batman arkham asylum using my crossfired 5850's to render, while the 9800gt did the physx.

Ended up selling the 9800gt though for a couple reasons.

a) since it was sandwiched inbetween my 5850's, it ran HOT! often hitting over 100C despite it was only being used for physx and had plenty of airflow (HAF 932)

b) Because of the way it had to be installed, it messed up my crossfire - like I lost my fanspeed control and overclockability of my secondary 5850.

So yeah, I weighed it up and it turned out there wasn't much benefit in using the 9800 in the end, too hot and too much issues (on top of the regular issues u get with crossfire anyway lol) I did love seeing those 40+ k cpu scores in vantage though haha.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Ok so here's my update.
> 
> currently have 4.6Ghz stable @1.320v I tried to get 4.7Ghz but it wasn't stable even with 1.360v so thought i'd hold off on that one for now. but 4.6 is stable at 1.320v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I did notice when trying to get 4.7 stable was that the voltage in cpu-z was dropping down (vdroop?) but also applying slightly higher volts whilst priming sometimes.
> 
> but with the x46 multi set, and voltage of 1.320v set in bios theres been no fluctuation at all. under prime95 w/avx i've seen a max temp of 82c and an average temp across the board of 74c.
> 
> Since I don't want a 24/7 OC voltage over 1.35v looks like I may have to settle for 4.6ghz.


Find out your VID using CoreTemp while running prime95.


----------



## Valgaur

okay...got my PLL down to 1.45 and my vcore to 1.300. It's just perfectly barely stable so I got it down from 1.4 vcore that guide helped man thanks a ton! I'm going to try gor a better oc tonight after LoL lol and then see if i cant get 5.1 or 5.2 under 1.4 vcore area


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> okay...got my PLL down to 1.45 and my vcore to 1.300. It's just perfectly barely stable so I got it down from 1.4 vcore that guide helped man thanks a ton! I'm going to try gor a better oc tonight after LoL lol and then see if i cant get 5.1 or 5.2 under 1.4 vcore area


I'd just run whatever you have now. Pushing over 5.0 is considered benchmarking region for me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Unless you delid, 5ghz is a fair stretch, perhaps with a lucky chip and water cooling









I'm going to delid to get 5ghz stable...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Unless you delid, 5ghz is a fair stretch, perhaps with a lucky chip and water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to delid to get 5ghz stable...


I can run 5GHz @ 1.37 and I don't see the point in the temp increase. I mean my temps don't even break 62C now and I'm great. I didn't see a difference in my PPD from 4.8 to 4.5. I don't think I'll see a difference from 5.0 either.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Folding at 4.7ghz is more than enough, but I backed it down to 4.2ghz / 1.12v and the ppd is pretty much up there. 24k atm

I wanna bench on air, hence the delidding.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can run 5GHz @ 1.37 and I don't see the point in the temp increase. I mean my temps don't even break 62C now and I'm great. I didn't see a difference in my PPD from 4.8 to 4.5. I don't think I'll see a difference from 5.0 either.


I'ts not about folding. it's about OC'ing I want to push this thing as hard as i can under 1.5 as i can to know exactly what this thing can do.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you delid it you'll be able to use less vcore for the same clocks, cause of the lower temps.
With an H100 you can do some good clocks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you delid it you'll be able to use less vcore for the same clocks, cause of the lower temps.
> With an H100 you can do some good clocks


See heres the good part









I'm going to make a comparison of the temps and oc'ing of ivy with the delidded ness of my chip tomorrow and test the oc's again thats why I'm pushing it so hard









All for your thread Swag!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you delid it you'll be able to use less vcore for the same clocks, cause of the lower temps.
> With an H100 you can do some good clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See heres the good part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a comparison of the temps and oc'ing of ivy with the delidded ness of my chip tomorrow and test the oc's again thats why I'm pushing it so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for your thread Swag!
Click to expand...

Great. I will put it up on the top.







I should have reserved the 2nd post so I can make a page about people's successes and results!

I just clocked to 4.8 and I have so low temps.







Not even breaking 68C!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Thanks man, might give us some useful insights on this...
I bet the power consumption and vcore required will go down








I've experienced that myself when upgrading my cooler to the Silver Arrow I now own.


----------



## Swag

Since people have been asking me constantly for this, here you guys go!

*Before* delid:


*After* delid:


As you can see, the after delid has been running 23 minutes longer than the before delid and the before delid would probably have hit 90s if I waited a bit longer in running it but I was too damn impatient!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thanks man, might give us some useful insights on this...
> I bet the power consumption and vcore required will go down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've experienced that myself when upgrading my cooler to the Silver Arrow I now own.


Thats why I'm doing this so I can let everyone truely see what you can do with delidding. My ivy seems to love me tonight as well been getting crazy good responses from it lol. also whats the max for blk frequency and lowest for PLL?


----------



## ivanlabrie

pll lowest= 1.5v
max bclck= 110mhz (with some luck and cold) I run a max of 102.26mhz when going for max clocks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> pll lowest= 1.5v
> max bclck= 110mhz (with some luck and cold) I run a max of 102.26mhz when going for max clocks.


102BCLK is my max because I don't want to risk damaging my DMI or my PCIE slots.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> pll lowest= 1.5v
> max bclck= 110mhz (with some luck and cold) I run a max of 102.26mhz when going for max clocks.


lol im at 1.45v your arguement is invalid lol.


----------



## Arkaridge

This is an updated max overclock. Finally decided to break 1.4v; previously my max was 5.2Ghz @ 1.39v

Username: Arkaridge
Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
Batch #: L214C192
Max OC: 5304.05Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789

I realized I could possibly get 5.1Ghz stable for 24/7 use at around the same voltages. It ran through all the benches I threw at it, and even passed IBT (high). Temps were ridiculously high though (triple digits). I'll probably end up delidding, lapping, or get water cooling in the future.


----------



## Valgaur

Igot 4.9 stable at about 1.425-1.43 and pll was at 1.65 im pretty sure. Tried for 5 ghz but it would even start ibt. Gonna let the champ take it easy tonight and try 5 ghz again and see if I can't get itjust right I don't want to break that 1.5v range....but I might after I delid just to see. But if anything it'll be one bench. Can't wait to see 4.9 and 4.8 after delidding though. Im excited for those results!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> See heres the good part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make a comparison of the temps and oc'ing of ivy with the delidded ness of my chip tomorrow and test the oc's again thats why I'm pushing it so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All for your thread Swag!


This will be great info to share. Great going *Valgaur*, I know most of us are looking forward to the temp and performance data.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Since people have been asking me constantly for this, here you guys go!
> *Before* delid:
> 
> *After* delid:
> 
> As you can see, the after delid has been running 23 minutes longer than the before delid and the before delid would probably have hit 90s if I waited a bit longer in running it but I was too damn impatient!


Nice. Thanks for puting that up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> This is an updated max overclock. Finally decided to break 1.4v; previously my max was 5.2Ghz @ 1.39v
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5304.05Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789
> I realized I could possibly get 5.1Ghz stable for 24/7 use at around the same voltages. It ran through all the benches I threw at it, and even passed IBT (high). Temps were ridiculously high though (triple digits). I'll probably end up delidding, lapping, or get water cooling in the future.


What a chip *Arkaridge*! No telling what it will do once delidded and under water...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> This is an updated max overclock. Finally decided to break 1.4v; previously my max was 5.2Ghz @ 1.39v
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5304.05Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789
> I realized I could possibly get 5.1Ghz stable for 24/7 use at around the same voltages. It ran through all the benches I threw at it, and even passed IBT (high). Temps were ridiculously high though (triple digits). I'll probably end up delidding, lapping, or get water cooling in the future.


You GOTTA delid that beast!


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Swag's guide is a good read aswell...Sin's more oriented towards non offset oc using Gigabyte boards, but it's really thorough.
> Also, there's an Asrock guide that raises some valid points. What really counts is what you do with that info. Eventually it's up to you and your chip.


Can you link me SWAG guide?


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> Can you link me SWAG guide?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## ivanlabrie

Useful resources:

Swag's guide

Asrock guide

Sin's guide

Ivy stable club (good info on stress testing)


----------



## sena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


Thx mate. +1 REP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Useful resources:
> Swag's guide
> Asrock guide
> Sin's guide
> Ivy stable club (good info on stress testing)


Thx mate.+1 REP

I totaly abandoned CPU section of forum, so this is first time for me to see this guide. I just had to many problems with GPUs.


----------



## Valgaur

UGH these temps man they are killing me. I'm getting bottled up the buttocks! Also including max temps for the Oc's for the info I'm gonna give you guys. I just can't seem to get that 50 multiplier......grrrrr i even tried 1.5v and still nothing it'll try but then crash about 2 runs of ibt in.




























my cpu loves 4.7 for some reason though I dropped my PLL all the way to 1.25v once.......it was crazy but i keep it at the minumum of 1.45v now i just wanted to see how low i could get on 4.7. Time to delid later this afternoon.....just waiting for my stuff to be delivered and then I'll start and take pics as well you you guys then compare my temps and volts and such.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i7 3770K *#3*








batch # 3218B121



EDIT; this is benching chip so it's stock until cold ,.. 5.0 @1.3v..will see..)


----------



## ivanlabrie

If it does boot at that voltage on ambient temps it's really impressive! Old batch right?
Mine's a 3223B444, and it takes 1.37v for 4.7ghz...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it does boot at that voltage on ambient temps it's really impressive! Old batch right?
> Mine's a 3223B444, and it takes 1.37v for 4.7ghz...


Okay now I happy that i can boot at 1.3v for 4.7...didnt know what people were getting

Also! got my cougars for my h100 and my blade is ready got my rubber gloves the TIM and now i just need to take this thing apart and see how well my indigo extreme worked exactly.....(I have no idea) and then time to delid!!!

Then rebuild lol.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

So much information... LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> So much information... LOL


Wait until I'm done benching first I forgot to do 4.0 through 4.6 Ghz for temps vcore and pll........only about an hour ill need!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Wait until I'm done benching first I forgot to do 4.0 through 4.6 Ghz for temps vcore and pll........only about an hour ill need!


Im sitting at 4.5ghz right now only at 1.2v and temps around 75 average. I believe I could get 200-300mhz out of her. But, I wouldn't have any benefit from it except having to brag that I have a higher stable OC.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If it does boot at that voltage on ambient temps it's really impressive! Old batch right?
> Mine's a 3223B444, and it takes 1.37v for 4.7ghz...


there is a way you can figure out the date from batch #,it'a ES chip that i got from another overclocker , 6.7 chip confirmed







,that's all i know


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> there is a way you can figure out the date from batch #,it'a ES chip that i got from another overclocker , 6.7 chip confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,that's all i know


Yeah. There's a post somewhere that dictates what every number is.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Pretty cool ES chip I say!









I got some free paypal money, but I should ask if I can use it to get some gskill 2400mhz ram before I do...







(it's a friend's account)


----------



## Valgaur

Ugh im on 4.2........I need to get to 4.0 ( this sounds backwards I know). Hey guys what's the stock volts of the intel chip with the 3.5 to 3.9 boost??


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Pretty cool ES chip I say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some free paypal money, but I should ask if I can use it to get some gskill 2400mhz ram before I do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's a friend's account)


Care to share? LOL. Joking...


----------



## Callumpy

Username: Callumpy
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: L222A892
Max OC: 4090.69 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514097

When I did the validation I had just done a moderate overclock to 4GHz and my RAM timings are all wrong... but itll do







I might clock it higher sometime, if I do ill post you an update


----------



## Systemlord

How do I figure out what my stock vcore is as I haven't touch anything in my BIOS yet? My vcore and CPU VID constantly changes every few seconds, I would like to manually set my vcore and other settings.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> This is an updated max overclock. Finally decided to break 1.4v; previously my max was 5.2Ghz @ 1.39v
> 
> Username: Arkaridge
> Chip Model: Intel i5 3570K
> Batch #: L214C192
> Max OC: 5304.05Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2528789
> 
> I realized I could possibly get 5.1Ghz stable for 24/7 use at around the same voltages. It ran through all the benches I threw at it, and even passed IBT (high). Temps were ridiculously high though (triple digits). I'll probably end up delidding, lapping, or get water cooling in the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> Username: Callumpy
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: L222A892
> Max OC: 4090.69 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2514097
> 
> When I did the validation I had just done a moderate overclock to 4GHz and my RAM timings are all wrong... but itll do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might clock it higher sometime, if I do ill post you an update


Accepted and Update for both!


----------



## Essenbe

The stock Vcore should be what is listed in Bios if you haven't changed anything. If the VID drops just for a second and goes back up, I don't think you need to worry about the brief drops. Have you read the Overclocking Guide by Swag? It will pretty much tell you what settings to use. Read through the thread and you will start to understand a little about it. It made me understand enough to get me in trouble, lol.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> The stock Vcore should be what is listed in Bios if you haven't changed anything. If the VID drops just for a second and goes back up, I don't think you need to worry about the brief drops. Have you read the Overclocking Guide by Swag? It will pretty much tell you what settings to use. Read through the thread and you will start to understand a little about it. It made me understand enough to get me in trouble, lol.


Yea, brief drops won't cause system stability. However, if those drops are like from 1.290 to 1.250 during prime95, I'd worry because that shouldn't happen.


----------



## EnmityNZ

sorry for the late reply Swag, realised I hadn't flashed my bios yet, was still on the stock, on latest now







. Should I try OCing some more again? but anyway, heres my 4.6Ghz VID while priming : 1.2660v verified with coretemp 1.0 RC3.

Max temp : 83C


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> sorry for the late reply Swag, realised I hadn't flashed my bios yet, was still on the stock, on latest now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should I try OCing some more again? but anyway, heres my 4.6Ghz VID while priming : 1.2660v verified with coretemp 1.0 RC3.
> 
> Max temp : 83C


You could, just whenever you try to find your offset:

Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset

The sign you get from the equation is whether you choose positive or negative offset.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could, just whenever you try to find your offset:
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The sign you get from the equation is whether you choose positive or negative offset.


Thanks for telling me about delliding swag but you didnt tell me it would be this stressful lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> You could, just whenever you try to find your offset:
> Vvcore - Vvid = Voffset
> The sign you get from the equation is whether you choose positive or negative offset.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me about delliding swag but you didnt tell me it would be this stressful lol
Click to expand...

Haha, stress is part of the experience! Once it posts and you get to see your new temps, the stress makes the satisfaction 10x greater.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, stress is part of the experience! Once it posts and you get to see your new temps, the stress makes the satisfaction 10x greater.


I truly cant wait lol im going anal over this glue lol but saying meh now lol its good enough for a scrub now.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, stress is part of the experience! Once it posts and you get to see your new temps, the stress makes the satisfaction 10x greater.
> 
> 
> 
> I truly cant wait lol im going anal over this glue lol but saying meh now lol its good enough for a scrub now.
Click to expand...

I still have some left over but I'm not sure how much in your case. Pics?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Which tims are you using Valgaur?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Which tims are you using Valgaur?


Under the ihs is prolimatech pk-3 and on top of the ihs to the h100 is indigo extreme....you guys have got to see my pic from the taking off of the h100 with the indigo extreme....its mind blowing it truely is.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Post it


----------



## EnmityNZ

Ok so my vcore in bios is 1.330 - 1.2660 = 0.064 offset. Which is best? Positive or negative offset?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Ok so my vcore in bios is 1.330 - 1.2660 = 0.064 offset. Which is best? Positive or negative offset?


I have only seen people use positive offsets. I have seen very few use negative offsets.


----------



## EnmityNZ

Awesome ive set it as positive offset and its going swell. Also, a friend of mine has recommended me to turn speedstep and turbo off, but leave the cstates. Apparently this will mean itll idle at 1.6ghz but jump straight to 4.6 under load. He was saying this way ur pc is always at fullspeed when under load, ratuer than using turbo which has the 3.4ghz stepping etc. Does this make sense?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Awesome ive set it as positive offset and its going swell. Also, a friend of mine has recommended me to turn speedstep and turbo off, but leave the cstates. Apparently this will mean itll idle at 1.6ghz but jump straight to 4.6 under load. He was saying this way ur pc is always at fullspeed when under load, ratuer than using turbo which has the 3.4ghz stepping etc. Does this make sense?


Nope, not at all. Just follow the guide and it'll clock down. I don't know what your friend is saying but C1E and EIST are the ones that clock down your CPU to idle. Don't see why turning those off. Also, if you turn off turbo on some motherboards, they turn off your ability to change the ratio meaning you can't OC. This is with my motherboard.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nope, not at all. Just follow the guide and it'll clock down. I don't know what your friend is saying but C1E and EIST are the ones that clock down your CPU to idle. Don't see why turning those off. Also, if you turn off turbo on some motherboards, they turn off your ability to change the ratio meaning you can't OC. This is with my motherboard.


I'm up and running finally w00t!! delidding complete!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm up and running finally w00t!! delidding complete!


Great going *Valgaur*!







We can't wait for your pics and results to post!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nope, not at all. Just follow the guide and it'll clock down. I don't know what your friend is saying but C1E and EIST are the ones that clock down your CPU to idle. Don't see why turning those off. Also, if you turn off turbo on some motherboards, they turn off your ability to change the ratio meaning you can't OC. This is with my motherboard.


You still can't change the multiplier? On my mobo I can change the multiplier in regular OC settings and then I can change the ratio limit in CPU specs. They both achieve the same result in my case. But you are right, if you disable turbo you can't adjust the CPU ratio limit, but I can still change my multiplier and get the same OC. Also, whichever one is higher in my case trumps the other.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nope, not at all. Just follow the guide and it'll clock down. I don't know what your friend is saying but C1E and EIST are the ones that clock down your CPU to idle. Don't see why turning those off. Also, if you turn off turbo on some motherboards, they turn off your ability to change the ratio meaning you can't OC. This is with my motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> You still can't change the multiplier? On my mobo I can change the multiplier in regular OC settings and then I can change the ratio limit in CPU specs. They both achieve the same result in my case. But you are right, if you disable turbo you can't adjust the CPU ratio limit, but I can still change my multiplier and get the same OC. Also, whichever one is higher in my case trumps the other.
Click to expand...

Yea, in mine I only have the CPU ratio limit so I have to have it enabled.


----------



## Valgaur

pics are on the way!.....silly phone

And here they are!!




Thats h100 waterblock has my indigo extreme tim on it...and yes thats the information imprinted from my cpu onto the thermal paste....yeah its that amazing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome shots!
That die looks so cool...mine is jelly now lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome shots!
> That die looks so cool...mine is jelly now lol


I know isn't it so awesome? I was wondering what it would look like.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It would look real sweet on its own, without ihs...black and looks like alien tech or something from predator lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> pics are on the way!.....silly phone
> 
> And here they are!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats h100 waterblock has my indigo extreme tim on it...and yes thats the information imprinted from my cpu onto the thermal paste....yeah its that amazing.


Nice pictures.







I'd hold back from re-seating too much. The imprints on the CPU will start going away from the Indigo Xtreme and end up with a blank IHS and then you can't replace it anymore no matter what.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Nice pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd hold back from re-seating too much. The imprints on the CPU will start going away from the Indigo Xtreme and end up with a blank IHS and then you can't replace it anymore no matter what.


Oh i know it's the first time i took it off with xtreme on it. it's still very pretty...man this thing runs so well after delidding lol.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Oh i know it's the first time i took it off with xtreme on it. it's still very pretty...man this thing runs so well after delidding lol.


Great pics! That looks so cool. Temps???


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Great pics! That looks so cool. Temps???


Temps wont be until tomorrow....for some reason my cpu likes to be picky on when it wants me to OC the bsod in a row means time to fold and re-flow my thermal paste and get some good temp readings overnight at an even higher frequency but with lower temps than i was at before.







(So good news for temps and vcore and such) ((but i need sleep so I'm gonna make you wait))









It took a while before my xtreme got settled in anyways the first time i tried i really didn't see any difference then slowly it did it's job. and boy did it do it. i mean last night i could scratch 5 ghz and be at 96C still perfectly fine range for benching. Lol now i feel like i need a test bench.


----------



## DOM.

I cant do before and after but I can compare a stock paste 3770k vs one that's been delided they also both oc about the same

Just not on ln2 anymore


----------



## Ukkooh

I'm a little bit curious about the lower ocing under ln2 if delidded. Has anybody came up with a solid theory NOT involving aliens which explains it?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I cant do before and after but I can compare a stock paste 3770k vs one that's been delided they also both oc about the same
> Just not on ln2 anymore


Please do share paste temps. Also, sorry to hear about no more ln2 after. What's the reason for this? Too cold for the chip? Condensation in the ihs???


----------



## HPE1000

Add me!

Username: HPE1000
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: 3222B207
Max OC: 4ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530281


----------



## Callumpy

*Updated Max OC

Username: Callumpy
Max OC: 4390.13 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530348*

I decided to push it a little more, I hear these CPUs don't clock much higher, how much further do you think I could push it?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Dude, post temps of delid. PLEASE.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> *Updated Max OC
> Username: Callumpy
> Max OC: 4390.13 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530348*
> I decided to push it a little more, I hear these CPUs don't clock much higher, how much further do you think I could push it?


crank that sucker up you can go to 1.4volts without having any cpu issues its above 1.5v is where it gets scary.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Dude, post temps of delid. PLEASE.


working on it right now!









it's gonna need time guys my thermal pastes burn in time is a little tricky and it must have crashed last night (Ihad it set to my lowest ibt volts and everything though lol. so I'm going to run them now and the differences for you guys! 4.0 to 4.9 Ghz here i come...ugh lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> crank that sucker up you can go to 1.4volts without having any cpu issues its above 1.5v is where it gets scary.


I wanna do the same to mine. Also, I would use real temp for the 3570k. Core temp doesn't display my temperatures correctly on my 3570k. They were higher than what core temp was showing you. It gives you more realistic values IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> working on it right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna need time guys my thermal pastes burn in time is a little tricky and it must have crashed last night (Ihad it set to my lowest ibt volts and everything though lol. so I'm going to run them now and the differences for you guys! 4.0 to 4.9 Ghz here i come...ugh lol


Test and burn, test and burn.


----------



## Callumpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> crank that sucker up you can go to 1.4volts without having any cpu issues its above 1.5v is where it gets scary.


Cheers








Ill push it further tomorrow
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wanna do the same to mine. Also, I would use real temp for the 3570k. Core temp doesn't display my temperatures correctly on my 3570k. They were higher than what core temp was showing you. It gives you more realistic values IMO.


RealTemp shows the exact same values as CoreTemp for me


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wanna do the same to mine. Also, I would use real temp for the 3570k. Core temp doesn't display my temperatures correctly on my 3570k. They were higher than what core temp was showing you. It gives you more realistic values IMO.
> Test and burn, test and burn.


GRRRRRR my indigo xtreme is NOT being nice this round........I've tried to reseat and get it just right a few times...this reflow process needs to be done...just so frigen right. do you think my prolimatech tim would be good?? also going to check under the lid and see if when I put it back in I didn't move the time off of the die...I hope not. or else lots of cleaning for Valgaur.


----------



## hammerforged

I use Pk-1 and it servered me pretty well this go around. I had some idigo on my old 2600k. Very touchy. Didnt feel like messing with it again so I just slapped on some pk-1 in a nice pea size dot. Works well. Full WC though.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I use Pk-1 and it servered me pretty well this go around. I had some idigo on my old 2600k. Very touchy. Didnt feel like messing with it again so I just slapped on some pk-1 in a nice pea size dot. Works well. Full WC though.


I'm using pk-3 so Thats the better one right? or just the next version?

Also I'm gonna take a look under this babies lid and see whats going on in there....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> I use Pk-1 and it servered me pretty well this go around. I had some idigo on my old 2600k. Very touchy. Didnt feel like messing with it again so I just slapped on some pk-1 in a nice pea size dot. Works well. Full WC though.


Nice.


----------



## VonDutch

Updated Max OC

Username: VonDutch
Max OC: 5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530571



bios was set to 1.420 V on cpu tho, shows higher,
but the temps are great, prime would give 85-90C
cant get higher on air, and this is after De-lidding and using liquid pro


----------



## hammerforged

You guys gotta stop posting de-lidding results. Im getting the itch to cut of stuff and thats never a good thing


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: VonDutch
> Max OC: 5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530571
> 
> 
> bios was set to 1.420 V on cpu tho, shows higher,
> but the temps are great, prime would give 85-90C
> cant get higher on air, and this is after De-lidding and using liquid pro


Yeah Im gonna have to scrap my indigo xtreme this round i try to fold and it shoot up to 98C.....ummmm no

Really nice oc there man. wish i could get 5ghz on 1.42......or stleast i hope to soon.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammerforged*
> 
> You guys gotta stop posting de-lidding results. Im getting the itch to cut of stuff and thats never a good thing


DITTO


----------



## ivanlabrie

I just saw a good idea...some guy suggested increasing the current to 400a or more in the bios, reporting that he couldn't go past 4.8ghz with ANY vcore value without doing that.
I think it may be a good idea for us 5.3ghz or more wannabes


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I just saw a good idea...some guy suggested increasing the current to 400a or more in the bios, reporting that he couldn't go past 4.8ghz with ANY vcore value without doing that.
> I think it may be a good idea for us 5.3ghz or more wannabes


All BIOS current limits and wattage limits should be set to BIOS max.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never bothered finding the max...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I just saw a good idea...some guy suggested increasing the current to 400a or more in the bios, reporting that he couldn't go past 4.8ghz with ANY vcore value without doing that.
> I think it may be a good idea for us 5.3ghz or more wannabes


...I'm a 5.3ghz wannabe.... 5.2 max so far, so I'll give that a try next time I play with OCing

(Really thinking more and more about deliding these days.....sooooo tempting)


----------



## Swag

I help, but some people get mad at me if I don't fix their problem. Venting here. You guys can ignore this post.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Hmm, whenever i tried upping the amps in my bios, it wouldn't boot


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Hmm, whenever i tried upping the amps in my bios, it wouldn't boot


What? That's weird.

I was always told to put the max. That isn't what the motherboard is FEEDING the part, it is what the MAX is allowed. When OC'ing you want to set those to MAX. It was in one of the guides.


----------



## ivanlabrie

How odd...I'm at work, I'll test when I get back home.








Bet I can get to 5.3ghz now lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> How odd...I'm at work, I'll test when I get back home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet I can get to 5.3ghz now lol


Pulled from Asrock OC edition:

Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
~To get "Max", type in 10000 and press Enter.
~These are simply power limits. They are only used to stop the CPU from using a certain amount of watts/amps.
~But since we are overclocking, we don't care for limits and should set them to max.
~It will not hurt the CPU at all (it won't suddenly use 1000 amps and blow up). Its not what it will use, just a limit of what it can use.
~This won't allow the CPU to user more than is should either. These are NOT safety limits.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I have a Gigabyte z77x-ud5h, so I doubt the bios is the same. But I'll try it later tonight when I get back home from work.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, I have a Gigabyte z77x-ud5h, so I doubt the bios is the same. But I'll try it later tonight when I get back home from work.


Its under the CPU specifications in mine. It was recently added under my latest BIOS revision I believe.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Its under the CPU specifications in mine. It was recently added under my latest BIOS revision I believe.


Oh, I mean, I doubt I can type 'max' like you do. I suppose I should input the amps, like 450a or something like that.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Please do share paste temps. Also, sorry to hear about no more ln2 after. What's the reason for this? Too cold for the chip? Condensation in the ihs???


okay, wiaiting for new mb

got a H100 for my 2nd rig not that happy with it









dropped temps like 5-6c on the hottest core vs a EVO 212+, would of expected at lest 10c









and the cpu didnt have a cb still but just couldnt clock that high and couldnt even pass super pi at 6GHz


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> okay, wiaiting for new mb
> got a H100 for my 2nd rig not that happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped temps like 5-6c on the hottest core vs a EVO 212+, would of expected at lest 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cpu didnt have a cb still but just couldnt clock that high and couldnt even pass super pi at 6GHz


Delid it if it's a cold dud


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> okay, wiaiting for new mb
> got a H100 for my 2nd rig not that happy with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dropped temps like 5-6c on the hottest core vs a EVO 212+, would of expected at lest 10c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the cpu didnt have a cb still but just couldnt clock that high and couldnt even pass super pi at 6GHz


Would that chip go over 6GHz before the delid?

I also have a EVO 212+ that I replaced with the H80, and I got a 5-6C change. I too was wishing for more...









*mrtoyotaco* had some links noting that sometime cooling tests between the 212 and H80/100 were not too different....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Depends on the fan you use, but the h100 does have more cooling potential.
I mean, come on, look at the surface area of the 240 rad vs an Hyper 212+...
Sounds like an issue with the case airflow or the fans, or maybe a defective pump.
Do you happen to know the delta or ambient temps to compare?


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Would that chip go over 6GHz before the delid?
> I also have a EVO 212+ that I replaced with the H80, and I got a 5-6C change. I too was wishing for more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mrtoyotaco* had some links noting that sometime cooling tests between the 212 and H80/100 were not too different....


yeah it did 6.7-6.6 before i delided it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Depends on the fan you use, but the h100 does have more cooling potential.
> I mean, come on, look at the surface area of the 240 rad vs an Hyper 212+...
> Sounds like an issue with the case airflow or the fans, or maybe a defective pump.
> Do you happen to know the delta or ambient temps to compare?


i even used my delta 120x 38mm fans on it it didnt make to much diff vs the stock fans @ full speed

also the fans never go full speed if i hook them up to the block on performance mode even on full load


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I help, but some people get mad at me if I don't fix their problem. Venting here. You guys can ignore this post.


Hey, we appreciate you *swag*!







And you do help more people than those who just live to complain whenever someone trys to help them....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> yeah it did 6.7-6.6 before i delided it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i even used my delta 120x 38mm fans on it it didnt make to much diff vs the stock fans @ full speed
> also the fans never go full speed if i hook them up to the block on performance mode even on full load


That sucks man...I have heard that it reduces extreme overclocking headroom. Yours was a great chip too!









I still find your h100's performance too poor. :/
Let's hope you get to a good air overclock for 24/7 use.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

What I meant was to put the max value your mobo will allow. Hold the + sign. Remember thats not what the mobo will give, just a theoretical reachable limit. Max them out. It didn't hurt mine. Maybe that's why my 4.5ghz at 1.2v is possible or maybe it's not doing anything? Lol

Also, theres a guy in the 212 club I agrued with. He is claiming 20+ C differences between his evo and h100. I will link it yall want to see it. I think it heavily depends on processor. Might not see a huge difference between EVO and h100 on Ivy, but may on AMD phenom


----------



## ivanlabrie

I've seen reviews showing big temperature drops when using an h100...Perhaps the mount or the airflow or whatever wasn't ideal.
What works for you is what counts in the end. If it fits your budget and you're good with the posibility of a leak or the pump failing and making funny noises, fine, get an h100


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> What I meant was to put the max value your mobo will allow. Hold the + sign. Remember thats not what the mobo will give, just a theoretical reachable limit. Max them out. It didn't hurt mine. Maybe that's why my 4.5ghz at 1.2v is possible or maybe it's not doing anything? Lol
> Also, theres a guy in the 212 club I agrued with. He is claiming 20+ C differences between his evo and h100. I will link it yall want to see it. I think it heavily depends on processor. Might not see a huge difference between EVO and h100 on Ivy, but may on AMD phenom


Next OC session I will try the max out idea on my Asus and see what happens. If I don't log back on you can guess what happened....









No prob on the 212 thing, but thanks for offering. I know what my 212 did, and I know what my H80 did, and for me it was 5-6C better with my H80. That's all I needed to know for my system.









And I still use the 212 on my Kids' 2500K rig OC'ed to 4.6GHz. Its a good cooler.


----------



## DOM.

my room temp is like 25-26c XD


----------



## Swag

I'm gonna add those people who submitted their entry later. Right now, I'm gonna study.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> my room temp is like 25-26c XD


Same here.


----------



## DOM.

I wish it was more like 19c


----------



## Dmac73

We appreciate your swag, Swag.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> We appreciate your swag, Swag.


My swag is fresh...

"whacha takin bout willis"


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> We appreciate your swag, Swag.


Haha, I kinda regret my name. People talk so much about it that they are timid to talk to me because of my username.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I kinda regret my name. People talk so much about it that they are timid to talk to me because of my username.


Not me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I kinda regret my name. People talk so much about it that they are timid to talk to me because of my username.
> 
> 
> 
> Not me.
Click to expand...

I didn't know some people wouldn't like my username. I just thought it was cool that I got a short name.







Oh my inner "I have to have an amazing username" is coming out.


----------



## DOM.

I wanna ask something but don't know sound racist lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I wanna ask something but don't know sound racist lol


Just ask, if it comes out racist, we'll tell you and you can just edit the post to remove it.


----------



## DOM.

Are u blk.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Are u blk.....


Nope.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Are u blk.....


LOL









Ohh btw guys....temps are amazing lol your gonna love these results like i am! should be done in an hour or so! unless i get greedy and push for 5 Ghz again!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Are u blk.....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh btw guys....temps are amazing lol your gonna love these results like i am! should be done in an hour or so! unless i get greedy and push for 5 Ghz again!
Click to expand...

PUUUUUUUUUUUUUSH. I pushed for 5.4 but it was impossible. Nothing. I even turned on my AC right next to me PC and dropped idle temps on it to like 15C. Amazing, but still no luck!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh btw guys....temps are amazing lol your gonna love these results like i am! should be done in an hour or so! unless i get greedy and push for 5 Ghz again!


Just notice u got a blk dude in your avatar lol

Do you know the rpm from your h100 pump ?

Also its no far your up north









I can't wait for winter even though it doesn't last long like I wish ot would


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh btw guys....temps are amazing lol your gonna love these results like i am! should be done in an hour or so! unless i get greedy and push for 5 Ghz again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just notice u got a blk dude in your avatar lol
> 
> Do you know the rpm from your h100 pump ?
> 
> Also its no far your up north
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for winter even though it doesn't last long like I wish ot would
Click to expand...

Wishing for that isn't what you want. Imagine looking at one color for 4 months. Just pure white. You'd go crazy. Read that one Stephen King book where a kid is sent through a portal to a different dimension and if you go in awake, you're stuck in an infinite loop of blankness even after arriving in the new dimension.


----------



## Valgaur

okay I can scrap 5.1 for seconds literally on IBT it will only run 6 of 8 threads on prime lol what else should i run to test and try for higher oc's??


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wishing for that isn't what you want. Imagine looking at one color for 4 months. Just pure white. You'd go crazy. Read that one Stephen King book where a kid is sent through a portal to a different dimension and if you go in awake, you're stuck in an infinite loop of blankness even after arriving in the new dimension.


Done that and am completely sane. Your argument is invalid. Welcome to Finland.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wishing for that isn't what you want. Imagine looking at one color for 4 months. Just pure white. You'd go crazy. Read that one Stephen King book where a kid is sent through a portal to a different dimension and if you go in awake, you're stuck in an infinite loop of blankness even after arriving in the new dimension.
> 
> 
> 
> Done that and am completely sane. Your argument is invalid. Welcome to Finland.
Click to expand...

Haha.







Warning to Travelers to Finland, you may experience dimension traveling during your flight.

Anyone having problems where CPU-Z doesn't clock down. I'm still using the same OC and after re-installing Windows, it doesn't clock down in CPU-Z but I know it does because even in BIOS it clocks down.


----------



## Valgaur

Results are done!

Give me time to post them in a new thread and I'll link it shortly!!

.....then time for sleep....


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wishing for that isn't what you want. Imagine looking at one color for 4 months. Just pure white. You'd go crazy. Read that one Stephen King book where a kid is sent through a portal to a different dimension and if you go in awake, you're stuck in an infinite loop of blankness even after arriving in the new dimension.


idc about seeing snow all day its something I want every yr last yr we only had one day of snow









@ Valgaur what's the rpm speed of your h100 pump !?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> idc about seeing snow all day its something I want every yr last yr we only had one day of snow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Valgaur what's the rpm speed of your h100 pump !?!?!?!?!?


AI suite says 2160 RPM...I really have no idea....

ANYWAYS results are up here's the link!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1312362/before-and-after-delidding-results

Time for sleep...its 3:22 A.M. lol class in 6 and a half hours


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> AI suite says 2160 RPM...I really have no idea....
> ANYWAYS results are up here's the link!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1312362/before-and-after-delidding-results
> Time for sleep...its 3:22 A.M. lol class in 6 and a half hours


That's better then mine... mines at 19XX


----------



## xd9denz

i want to make watercooling on my 3570k before overclocking it.....Corsair H80 is my choice but im thinking maybe it would'nt fit on the back fan of my case....my case is thermaltake coomander ms-I and im having a doubt before im goin to decide to buy this....

but my 2nd choice is aircooling a CM hyper evo 212 with push/pull config...if H80 will not fit on the fan of my case,then it would be the 2nd choice aircooling is the best choice.....

anyone who have experience or idea about my case?


----------



## Asbestos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would like to know the same?


With the Gigabyte Z68X-UD4-B3, the bios update for Ivy compatibility. Multiplier is locked at x39. Can't really push an i7-3770k with the Z68X-UD4-B3, its (going from info I looked into a couple weeks ago, sure they've addressed it since then) my EVGA Z68 Sli and i7-3770k are incompatible (again, old info, going to check for bios updates.)

But yeah, But yeah, lackluster Multipliers. Going to look into recent updates on the subject.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnmityNZ*
> 
> Ok so my vcore in bios is 1.330 - 1.2660 = 0.064 offset. Which is best? Positive or negative offset?


So the way you figure out your Offset is the difference between Vcore and VID?


----------



## .theMetal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I kinda regret my name. People talk so much about it that they are timid to talk to me because of my username.


this is what I though of when I saw your username:



So I like it!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ANYWAYS results are up here's the link!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1312362/before-and-after-delidding-results
> Time for sleep...its 3:22 A.M. lol class in 6 and a half hours


Thanks *Valgaur*! Good to see that even your chip had significant results from deliding. Thanks again for post all the info!









+1 Rep


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Thanks *Valgaur*! Good to see that even your chip had significant results from deliding. Thanks again for post all the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Rep


No problem man. Well I guess there is one lol I didn't make it to my 10 am class. was way to tired from all that benching last night lol.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No problem man. Well I guess there is one lol I didn't make it to my 10 am class. was way to tired from all that benching last night lol.


Not good sir. STAY IN SCHOOL.









On the other hand, nice work.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Not good sir. STAY IN SCHOOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, nice work.


I know what we went over in class anyways. Teach also reads right from the book that I have as well....I just need to read it......or you know...bench more...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I know what we went over in class anyways. Teach also reads right from the book that I have as well....I just need to read it......or you know...bench more...


Everyone here seems to be in college. I graduated recently. Go to class though, seriously. It is worth it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Everyone here seems to be in college. I graduated recently. Go to class though, seriously. It is worth it.


I know I got class in 15 but...I has a phone to check on you guys as well bahahahaha. no joking aside i take schooling seriously


----------



## EnmityNZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> So the way you figure out your Offset is the difference between Vcore and VID?


Yep thats right man


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think I screwed up buying the Liquid Ultra instead of the Pro. I mailed Sidewinder computers to see if they can switch them before shipping the box (they cost the same!)
What do you think will happen?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think I screwed up buying the Liquid Ultra instead of the Pro. I mailed Sidewinder computers to see if they can switch them before shipping the box (they cost the same!)
> What do you think will happen?


Why do you think you screwed up?


----------



## h2on0

1. h2on0
2. 3770k
3. 3224B042
4. 4.7
5. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530837


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Why do you think you screwed up?


Thermal conductivity, or perhaps I'm reading it wrong.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Thermal conductivity, or perhaps I'm reading it wrong.


I've emailed Coollaboratory for confirmation on the difference between Pro and Ultra. The difference in performance is negligible from all the results I've seen. I bought Ultra as well, just waiting for it to arrive but I don't regret getting it instead of Pro.


----------



## Valgaur

Ugh... I want my max oc of 5050Mhz...but I don't think I could push it that hard again with also doing the cpu-z lol......who knows....


----------



## ivanlabrie

5ghz is plenty if benchable...

I've seen some results from a german site, and it's a minimal difference. Negligible...
So, I think it'll be fine. Liquid Pro had 0,5c less vs the Ultra in an x58 testbed. Thermal conductivity was 36w/mk vs 32w/mk.
I've read here on ocn someone claiming 34,6w/mk vs something brutal like 82w/mk, but it's simply not true.
The only real difference is if you intend to use it over the IHS, liquid pro is really sticky and damashes the inprint on the ihs, whereas Liquid Ultra doesn't (not so much at least)


----------



## Valgaur

Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!

I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))

All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds cool, I wanna join the club xD


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!
> I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))
> All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


I say go for. Mods shot it down before I think because a lot eas unconfrmed and not many were doing it. This has changed. Pull the trigger.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!
> I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))
> All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


I'm good to go with that dude!


----------



## Valgaur

Do I just name the thread the Official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club??


----------



## Callumpy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Do I just name the thread the Official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club??


I wouldn't even dare delid my CPU, its almost like throwing away a load of money.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Do I just name the thread the Official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club??


I THINK a club has to be approved by a MOD. Don't quote me on that though. (An Intel Mod to be exact, I think)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I THINK a club has to be approved by a MOD. Don't quote me on that though. (An Intel Mod to be exact, I think)


It will have to be, I am in the process of getting my thread approved to be official. You can only make a thread official if there is a decent amount of people on it, and it is informative and useful for the community. Contact a moderator in the section you post it in, and see if they think it should be an official thread.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey Guys thought I'd ask for some good thoughts in here so here goes!
> I will be heading this shindig and I'm asking around for interest ina official Delidded Ivy Bridge Club. (yes mines delidded I even made a thread relating to it for temps and everything you can imagine from 4.0 Ghz to 5.05 Ghz (new OC))
> All I want to know is if you guys would like me to do something like this and if so I'm trying to see if theirs enough interest for this! Tell me your thoughts, and then we can get this show on the road!


I say no. It will make me want to delid mine, and I can't affoard another if I mess up.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> I wouldn't even dare delid my CPU, its almost like throwing away a load of money.


And thats completely fine but this is for the people that truly strive for performance and DEMAND it out of their chips like myself I did this for OC'ing and for folding as well I incresed my PPD by 5k just from doing this by going from 4.5 to 4.8 and still being colder!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I THINK a club has to be approved by a MOD. Don't quote me on that though. (An Intel Mod to be exact, I think)


I'll look and ask around


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> And thats completely fine but this is for the people that truly strive for performance and DEMAND it out of their chips like myself I did this for OC'ing and for folding as well I incresed my PPD by 5k just from doing this by going from 4.5 to 4.8 and still being colder!!
> I'll look and ask around


Look at what the guy stated above you. It has to be informative, for the good of the community, a decent amount of people, and approved by a section mod that it should be posted in. Contact a MOD.


----------



## Swag

Find a Forum Mod and run them by it. Do not put in Official in the tag until it has been approved to have the Official Status! Weekends guys, I will add the new people. Right now, I have so many exams this week and next week.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Kinda OT but I'll be getting my gtx670 ftw and achieva qh270 lite this week, so by the weekend I expect to be gaming at 2560x1440 with decent framerates.








And in two weeks I expect to have some wicked good Vantage scores with a 5.3ghz cpu







(I should be delidding by then)


----------



## Valgaur

I'll contact a mod don't worry guys lol. I hear ya loud and clear


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Kinda OT but I'll be getting my gtx670 ftw and achieva qh270 lite this week, so by the weekend I expect to be gaming at 2560x1440 with decent framerates.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in two weeks I expect to have some wicked good Vantage scores with a 5.3ghz cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I should be delidding by then)


That sounds awesome!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll contact a mod don't worry guys lol. I hear ya loud and clear


We are here if they/you need to find some OCN members with interest, and you can also direct them to the different threads talking about it already.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That sounds awesome!


Thanks! It was an awesome deal, couldn't pass on it. Also my hd4000 igpu was getting long in the tooth, let alone if I had to use it with a 1440p screen, yikes!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> We are here if they/you need to find some OCN members with interest, and you can also direct them to the different threads talking about it already.


I will have the proper link in this thread as well. Also one heck of a disclaimer.....but that doign the delidding for people sounds like good money as a just starter for my company!


----------



## SonDa5

IB BAD BOY De-Lidding club coming soon.

Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I will have the proper link in this thread as well. Also one heck of a disclaimer.....but that doign the delidding for people sounds like good money as a just starter for my company!


Might be worth offering to see how it sells. I expect some would like that done for them, but might be that those on OCN would rather do it themselves as that is how most of us probably are on here I'd think. I know that no one but me is going to delid my chip! A big part of that is due to the fun I'd have doing it and accomplishing the results myself - not the risk of another maybe destroying my chip. I'd just want to do it and see what my efforts did to my systems temps and operation.... Still, worth offering to see what happens..... I'm only one person... My 2cents....


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> IB BAD BOY De-Lidding club coming soon.
> Not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Might be worth offering to see how it sells. I expect some would like that done for them, but might be that those on OCN would rather do it themselves as that is how most of us probably are on here I'd think. I know that no one but me is going to delid my chip! A big part of that is due to the fun I'd have doing it and accomplishing the results myself - not the risk of another maybe destroying my chip. I'd just want to do it and see what my efforts did to my systems temps and operation.... Still, worth offering to see what happens..... I'm only one person... My 2cents....


Thanks for the input and stuff man it means a lot! And I agree with the self accomplishment I felt awesome when it posted and started running!


----------



## Swag

Hey guys,

An Intel 7 Series Chipset Board is a Z77, Z75 or H77 Board right?

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> An Intel 7 Series Chipset Board is a Z77, Z75 or H77 Board right?
> Thanks


All i know are the z77 boards....i thought that was it......


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Hey guys,
> An Intel 7 Series Chipset Board is a Z77, Z75 or H77 Board right?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> All i know are the z77 boards....i thought that was it......
Click to expand...

Yea, that's what I think it is too. I'll assume it is the Z77 line.


----------



## DOM.

There's more then one Z.7X but they all don't have the sane features

And tested the 3770k on the H100

the delided one runs a lot cooler and got it to pass IBT @ 4.9Ghz under 100c load









Post ss tomorrow I'm at work


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> There's more then one Z.7X but they all don't have the sane features
> 
> And tested the 3770k on the H100
> 
> the delided one runs a lot cooler and got it to pass IBT @ 4.9Ghz under 100c load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ss tomorrow I'm at work


Delidded Ivy Bridge do run cooler, but I am thinking you meant one that had the IHS off and it was just the die?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Add me!
> 
> Username: HPE1000
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: 3222B207
> Max OC: 4ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530281


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Callumpy*
> 
> *Updated Max OC
> 
> Username: Callumpy
> Max OC: 4390.13 MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530348*
> 
> I decided to push it a little more, I hear these CPUs don't clock much higher, how much further do you think I could push it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> 1. h2on0
> 2. 3770k
> 3. 3224B042
> 4. 4.7
> 5. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530837


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> There's more then one Z.7X but they all don't have the sane features
> And tested the 3770k on the H100
> the delided one runs a lot cooler and got it to pass IBT @ 4.9Ghz under 100c load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post ss tomorrow I'm at work


72 83 84 82

those are my 4.9 load temps......you should "should" be under 90 man easily unless your chip take way more vcore than mine which uses 1.400vcore


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like the ihs does help if he's not using it, or the tim is not ideal for the job.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds like the ihs does help if he's not using it, or the tim is not ideal for the job.


If the TIM between the die and IHS have nearly perfect heat transfer, then an IHS on would be ideal because it disperses the heat immediately from the die and the intermediate time where the heat goes from the die to the heatsink to be cooled is helped by the IHS. Now, if the die was put with direct contact with the heatsink and it had nearly perfect heat transfer, it wouldn't have the intermediate stage and the die can only be cooled by how fast the cooler can disperse the heat away from it. In theory, an IHS would be more ideal for the nearly perfect heat transfer.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> 72 83 84 82
> those are my 4.9 load temps......you should "should" be under 90 man easily unless your chip take way more vcore than mine which uses 1.400vcore


I need 1.425v and room is around 25-6c during testing

But the other stock ihs paste got up to the 80+ just at 4.6Ghz lol


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> IHS would be more ideal for the nearly perfect heat transfer.


IT's hard to understand your theory but to me it seems like direct die is the ideal choice for maximum cooling.

Seems easier for the heat come directly from the die to the block and get transferred ASAP. I see the layers of TIM and IHS detrimental to the cooling.


----------



## VonDutch

Updated Max OC

Username: VonDutch
Max OC: 5 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530571


----------



## Zantrill

My room is at 15.6C and I still can't get passed 4.1GHz on an H100


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> My room is at 15.6C and I still can't get passed 4.1GHz on an H100


Why? because of high temps or ? 4.1ghz should be fine with everything on stock i think,
above 4.2 you normally need to adjust vcore etc


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> My room is at 15.6C and I still can't get passed 4.1GHz on an H100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why? because of high temps or ? 4.1ghz should be fine with everything on stock i think,
> above 4.2 you normally need to adjust vcore etc
Click to expand...

I don't know what I am doing wrong because when I go into the bios and try to do more than 4.1.... I get BSOD


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I don't know what I am doing wrong because when I go into the bios and try to do more than 4.1.... I get BSOD


What are you settings ?


----------



## Zantrill

For now... for what works... I just set my memory to XMP and it sets my mem to 1600 and adjusted the CPU automaticaly to 4.1? If I try anything else above 4.1 BSOD. On a Sabertooth Z77 with a 3570K... what should be the right settings to try above that?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I don't know what I am doing wrong because when I go into the bios and try to do more than 4.1.... I get BSOD


oki, could mean you need to set vcore now, instead of everything on auto/default etc,
i would try 1.15 for 4.2ghz to start with, its just a avarage for that speed tho,
could be you need some more, or even less, just try it, boot to windows,
run some tests, and adjust if needed









youre temps are ok i assume? H100 is a good one to use for this


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: VonDutch
> Max OC: 5 Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2530571


I told you you could get it!....I must try aida64.....i might get 5.1 then...and be able to cpuz it....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> My room is at 15.6C and I still can't get passed 4.1GHz on an H100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I don't know what I am doing wrong because when I go into the bios and try to do more than 4.1.... I get BSOD


You HAVE to adjust the vcore. on the auto tweaker or the overclocking page in bios where you change the multiplier scroll to the bottom and switch the volts to manual and enter around 1.380 that should give you some serious head room and great stability. your temps will rise with this! Also don't have offset on at all just disable that (I hate that crap I run at 100% all day everyday it's bad for my chip)

Try that and let me know!









Ohh! if you do run in wondows tweaker like AI suite it's so much easier than bios and shut down boot up and having bsod. use the in windows tweaker to save time!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> IT's hard to understand your theory but to me it seems like direct die is the ideal choice for maximum cooling.
> Seems easier for the heat come directly from the die to the block and get transferred ASAP. I see the layers of TIM and IHS detrimental to the cooling.


Here I'll explain it a bit better. take a 32 nm chip (Sandy bridge) and the 22nm chip (Ivy bridge). now time to explain take a soldering gun for example and let it heat up to max temps. then dumb it into water and you boil the water immediately because of the heat. you pull it out...and behold it's still the same temp. now take a metal bar and heat it to the same temp as the soldering gun and dunk that in the water. it boils at first but then it stops. you are then able to grab it by hand and hold it even.

Bigger surface area = greater heat dissipation = better cooling. What Swag is saying is that the Ivy Bridge architecture is so small that the heatsink can't get the heat off a small object fast enough. Thats why when you use a bigger surface area like an IHS you can can have more heat spread out like the metal bar in water letting it cool even faster even though it's the same temp! Surface area is the key to all heat dissipation Thats why you use bigger and thicker radiators for better performance the more surface the better heat transfer and the better cooling you get for your CPU.









Hope that helps if not let me know and I'll find something for you to demonstrate it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> For now... for what works... I just set my memory to XMP and it sets my mem to 1600 and adjusted the CPU automaticaly to 4.1? If I try anything else above 4.1 BSOD. On a Sabertooth Z77 with a 3570K... what should be the right settings to try above that?


try set memry by hand first, i run into m,ore problems when i use XMP instead of setting it by hand somehow ..


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> youre temps are ok i assume? H100 is a good one to use for this


Idle I run at 21C


----------



## VonDutch

what Valgaur says works too ..lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I told you you could get it!....I must try aida64.....i might get 5.1 then...and be able to cpuz it....
> !


Thanks








yea, i know if lets say, aida runs 70C, prime would be 10-15C more, so thats goos enough for me,
but i can run prime now, and even IBT, all because of the De-lid and using liquid pro..lol


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> You HAVE to adjust the vcore.


I'm new to OCing... Just incase my bios does not say "vcore" what does "vcore" stand for? The long term. And do I need to trurn the XMP off?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> what Valgaur says works too ..lol
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, i know if lets say, aida runs 70C, prime would be 10-15C more, so thats goos enough for me,
> but i can run prime now, and even IBT, all because of the De-lid and using liquid pro..lol


must. get. liquid something!!!...i need to contact them about me doing that comparison tomorrow. got busy today lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I'm new to OCing... Just incase my bios does not say "vcore" what does "vcore" stand for? The long term. And do I need to trurn the XMP off?


turn XMP off it gets in the way for me. and vcore stands for Volts to the processors. it should literally say CPU voltage









crap i doubled posted my bad guys!!


----------



## Zantrill

CPU voltage is what I needed to hear. Thanks. I'll try this.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> CPU voltage is what I needed to hear. Thanks. I'll try this.


No problem let us know so we can help you!


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> CPU voltage is what I needed to hear. Thanks. I'll try this.


Are you setting the cpu ratio aka multi in the bios ? or ocing the blck 100


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wishing for that isn't what you want. Imagine looking at one color for 4 months. Just pure white. You'd go crazy. Read that one Stephen King book where a kid is sent through a portal to a different dimension and if you go in awake, you're stuck in an infinite loop of blankness even after arriving in the new dimension.


I'd live in the south pole if that what it takes to get better temps !


----------



## h2on0

Yes, my first club.

Does anyone else here ever try to compile their own android roms? I started doing it a while back as a means to see how fast my old computer would work compared to others(the overclock mentality). Compiling android is also a good way to test your overclock stability. For example, tonight I was trying to compile AOKP(android open kang project) and I kept getting errors, I googled for a few hours trying to figure it out, well, it ended up being my overclock. the overclock was only at 4.5. I put everything back to defaults and ran it again and it worked.

My old machine was an i7 920 @ 3.75 I could do 4.0 but could never get it to boot into linux, it had 12 gigs of ram. I ran it tonight and it took 37 mins to compile aokp

Here's where we get to the nexus of my post and the thread topic. When I compiled on the 3770k (stock) with 16 gigs of ram it took 26m49s. I think that's a pretty big difference.
Yesterday I had the 3770k overclocked to 4.2 and it compiled in 25m2s. Sure there is a little bit more ram and its running at 3.9 in turrbo mode

Well, anyway, I kinda lost my train of thought.......

This chip rocks


----------



## sockpirate

is 1.245v decent for 4.4, i dont know what is considered decent volts for Ivy, i know these chips require a lot less volts for lowere 4.0-4.6 clocks when compared to SB. I know i can bring down the volts but around how much in general ?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> is 1.245v decent for 4.4, i dont know what is considered decent volts for Ivy, i know these chips require a lot less volts for lowere 4.0-4.6 clocks when compared to SB. I know i can bring down the volts but around how much in general ?


yeah, thats decent, for 4.4ghz 1.22V is average, some do less, some do more

i know some hate this stat, but i use it as a startpoint, it worked for me, maybe it helps


----------



## lon5210

Guys can i join the club? stock clocks









Username: lon5210
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: L221A999
Max OC: 3.9Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532372


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lon5210*
> 
> Guys can i join the club? stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: lon5210
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: L221A999
> Max OC: 3.9Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532372


with a Max OC like that , i vote yes! ..lol..jk

but its not up to me, so you have to w8


----------



## lon5210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> with a Max OC like that , i vote yes! ..lol..jk
> but its not up to me, so you have to w8


Thanks vondutch. Was wondering will i still be able to join the club using stock clocks or i need to oc my baby?


----------



## VonDutch

Should be np,
otherwise they have to change the thread name, "Ivy Bridge Owners"








if you want to get into the 5 Ghz club, well...lol
but it is a overclock forum


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> For now... for what works... I just set my memory to XMP and it sets my mem to 1600 and adjusted the CPU automaticaly to 4.1? If I try anything else above 4.1 BSOD. On a Sabertooth Z77 with a 3570K... what should be the right settings to try above that?


So I have this same board and setting the memory to xmp just did not work for me no matter what i tried. I found it better to let it do an asus over clock and then set to manual and copy the asus settings. Cause they work perfectly. Right now i am literally running it at 1024Mhz it will show as 500+Mhz in cpuz and my pc has never been more stable and the clocks are at 7-7-7-20-2t. I will see if i can post a screenie of my bios if you want. I have gotten stable clocks at 4.5Ghz and 4.7Ghz. I have it clocked down to 4.0Ghz right now cause I intend on using the machine as an everyday rig. There is really no need for such high clocks. I am running a 3770k btw. so our processor are different.

Here is that screen shot of my stress test running right now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate*
> 
> is 1.245v decent for 4.4, i dont know what is considered decent volts for Ivy, i know these chips require a lot less volts for lowere 4.0-4.6 clocks when compared to SB. I know i can bring down the volts but around how much in general ?


this is my vcore for 4.4 hope thats gives you a ball park area to shoot for!! 1.180


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I'm curious Valguar.

You said way back "its bad for your chip" if its not 100% clocked all the time. Why did you say this? I am assuming you meant you do not like EIST.

But, I have seen no conclusive evidence that EIST and varying voltage/clock speeds have any more of a degrading effect than if you left it full speed 100% of the time.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I'm curious Valguar.
> You said way back "its bad for your chip" if its not 100% clocked all the time. Why did you say this? I am assuming you meant you do not like EIST.
> But, I have seen no conclusive evidence that EIST and varying voltage/clock speeds have any more of a degrading effect than if you left it full speed 100% of the time.


What I was saying is that if you set your volts manual and have them stay at for instance my 1.420 to run 4.8 constantly and be super stable. if you let it stay there and it self downclocks when it's not doing anything your still pump[ing 1.420 vcore in no matter what I use all of it at 100% so no extra is there and it's all being utilized instead of wasted as heat generated and extra volts for no reason.....I think i explained that right...not sure though









Username: Valgaur
Chip: 3770K (delidded)
batch: L221A996
Max OC: 5200.12 Mhz!!!!!!!!!
CPU validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670

YES FINALLY!!!!! must try for 5.3 or 5.4!!!! muahhahahahahahahaha


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What I was saying is that if you set your volts manual and have them stay at for instance my 1.420 to run 4.8 constantly and be super stable. if you let it stay there and it self downclocks when it's not doing anything your still pump[ing 1.420 vcore in no matter what I use all of it at 100% so no extra is there and it's all being utilized instead of wasted as heat generated and extra volts for no reason.....I think i explained that right...not sure though


what kind of OC can you do max with offset?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Username: Valgaur
> Chip: 3770K (delidded)
> batch: L221A996
> Max OC: 5200.12 Mhz!!!!!!!!!
> CPU validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670
> YES FINALLY!!!!! must try for 5.3 or 5.4!!!! muahhahahahahahahaha


Gratz!









got mine too at 5.2ghz today


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> what kind of OC can you do max with offset?


I don't use offset







I want to knwo what I pump in at all time no matter what I hate fluctuations in my benchings


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I don't use offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to knwo what I pump in at all time no matter what I hate fluctuations in my benchings


Oki, my highest was 47.45ghz with offset, but didnt fool around long anough with it to get it stable,
46.45 works well, 0.020V offset,
will try sometime, just to see what OC still works with it..
did you join the 5ghz club yet ? lol


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Oki, my highest was 47.45ghz with offset, but didnt fool around long anough with it to get it stable,
> 46.45 works well, 0.020V offset,
> will try sometime, just to see what OC still works with it..
> did you join the 5ghz club yet ? lol


****MHZ (47.45ghz)


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Oki, my highest was 47.45ghz with offset, but didnt fool around long anough with it to get it stable,
> 46.45 works well, 0.020V offset,
> will try sometime, just to see what OC still works with it..
> did you join the 5ghz club yet ? lol


I'm thinking about it since I can get 5.2 now lol I can't get 5.3.....and I don't wanna break that 1.55 vcore yet.....not until a custom loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> ****MHZ (47.45ghz)


lol VonDutch in Mhz its 4756Mhz and in Ghz it's 4.756 Ghz. 47.56 Ghz is.........ungodly and not fair lol

mr taco is impressed apparently lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'm thinking about it since I can get 5.2 now lol I can't get 5.3.....and I don't wanna break that 1.55 vcore yet.....not until a custom loop
> lol VonDutch in Mhz its 4756Mhz and in Ghz it's 4.756 Ghz. 47.56 Ghz is.........ungodly and not fair lol
> mr taco is impressed apparently lol


whats with you all about the Ghz and Mhz? ..lol

its 1000Mhz or 1Ghz right? im trying to correct myself, will get it right ok








nvm, i just set my blck to 100 and be done with it, 4.7Ghz or 4.6Ghz for me from now on ...lol

i can do 5.2 or 5.3Ghz with temps i think, but voltages, can i do 1.6V if temps are good?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> whats with you all about the Ghz and Mhz? ..lol
> its 1000Mhz or 1Ghz right? im trying to correct myself, will get it right ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm, i just set my blck to 100 and be done with it, 4.7Ghz or 4.6Ghz for me from now on ...lol
> i can do 5.2 or 5.3Ghz with temps i think, but voltages, can i do 1.6V if temps are good?


If your delidded 3770k can do 47ghz, I am going down to my local hardware store getting razors and some highly concentrated isopropyl alcohol and getting after it. LOL


----------



## ivanlabrie

1.4v would still be the safe 24/7 max vcore, 1.52v Intel's spec, and 1.55v absolute max on ambient temps.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> whats with you all about the Ghz and Mhz? ..lol
> its 1000Mhz or 1Ghz right? im trying to correct myself, will get it right ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nvm, i just set my blck to 100 and be done with it, 4.7Ghz or 4.6Ghz for me from now on ...lol
> i can do 5.2 or 5.3Ghz with temps i think, but voltages, can i do 1.6V if temps are good?


see thats my issue as well lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1.4v would still be the safe 24/7 max vcore, 1.52v Intel's spec, and 1.55v absolute max on ambient temps.


oki, then 5.1 i dont know anymore Ghz i think ..lol is my max? im at 1.5V to make it run,
5.2 needs 1.560V at least to some benching, but not long enough to make it count ..
5.30ghz needed 1.580V to run some small tests..


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> oki, then 5.1 i dont know anymore Ghz i think ..lol is my max? im at 1.5V to make it run,
> 5.2 needs 1.560V at least to some benching, but not long enough to make it count ..
> 5.30ghz needed 1.580V to run some small tests..


Like I said before, I wouldn't go over 1.55vcore under any circumstances with air/water. You can exceed that when on Dice/Phase change/LN2


----------



## JUDGEandJURY

Hmmm what am i doing wrong here...?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUDGEandJURY*
> 
> Hmmm what am i doing wrong here...?


you gotta stress test it and then run the cpu validation process during the stress test to actually show it


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUDGEandJURY*
> 
> Hmmm what am i doing wrong here...?


Nothing.

You have EIST enabled in your BIOS. When the CPU is not under load it will decrease voltage/clock speeds on a equivalent basis. If you don't want to have your CPU be downclocked at idle. Disable EIST.


----------



## JUDGEandJURY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> you gotta stress test it and then run the cpu validation process during the stress test to actually show it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Nothing.
> You have EIST enabled in your BIOS. When the CPU is not under load it will decrease voltage/clock speeds on a equivalent basis. If you don't want to have your CPU be downclocked at idle. Disable EIST.


OK, that's what I thought. Posting again soon...


----------



## JUDGEandJURY

Is there any way to get the batch# without having the original packaging and/or taking off my cooler?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yeah, thats decent, for 4.4ghz 1.22V is average, some do less, some do more
> i know some hate this stat, but i use it as a startpoint, it worked for me, maybe it helps


Ok, i didn't test it i just tossed in a vcore that i knew would be stable, i will start working my way down from there until i am unstable.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JUDGEandJURY*
> 
> Is there any way to get the batch# without having the original packaging and/or taking off my cooler?


No


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> No


I was about to say the same thing. Surely Intel has some way of hooking up the CPU to a socket and have it detect the number. That would be handy at least.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It will have to be, I am in the process of getting my thread approved to be official. You can only make a thread official if there is a decent amount of people on it, and it is informative and useful for the community. Contact a moderator in the section you post it in, and see if they think it should be an official thread.


I think there is a decent amount of interest in IB deliding. And it would be informative and useful to the community. I hope we have the chance to prove that to the Mods.

By the way, what thread are you trying to get approved?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lon5210*
> 
> Guys can i join the club? stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: lon5210
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: L221A999
> Max OC: 3.9Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532372


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I'm curious Valguar.
> You said way back "its bad for your chip" if its not 100% clocked all the time. Why did you say this? I am assuming you meant you do not like EIST.
> But, I have seen no conclusive evidence that EIST and varying voltage/clock speeds have any more of a degrading effect than if you left it full speed 100% of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> What I was saying is that if you set your volts manual and have them stay at for instance my 1.420 to run 4.8 constantly and be super stable. if you let it stay there and it self downclocks when it's not doing anything your still pump[ing 1.420 vcore in no matter what I use all of it at 100% so no extra is there and it's all being utilized instead of wasted as heat generated and extra volts for no reason.....I think i explained that right...not sure though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Valgaur
> Chip: 3770K (delidded)
> batch: L221A996
> Max OC: 5200.12 Mhz!!!!!!!!!
> CPU validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670
> 
> YES FINALLY!!!!! must try for 5.3 or 5.4!!!! muahhahahahahahahaha
Click to expand...





I can reach 5.3 like nothing but 5.4 doesn't work!


----------



## Swag

Usernames:
*TassM
FtW 420
twisted-pc
JonnyBigBoss
Scorched912
SPMOkc73*

These people have been deleted from the list due to a corruption and the batch #'s were deleted. If you are any of these, please re-apply to this club and I will add you ASAP. Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


----------



## ivanlabrie

We lost an extreme clocker there!









Couldn't get my monitor out of customs today...so pissed off








I'll have to wait till next week.

Guess I'll play at 300fps with my gtx 670 ftw since tomorrow I'll be getting it to pair it with my crt lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We lost an extreme clocker there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get my monitor out of customs today...so pissed off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait till next week.
> 
> Guess I'll play at 300fps with my gtx 670 ftw since tomorrow I'll be getting it to pair it with my crt lol


Yea, but I can't have the list populated with so many blanks or else people might get the wrong idea that we're letting people in without batch numbers.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> We lost an extreme clocker there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get my monitor out of customs today...so pissed off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to wait till next week.
> Guess I'll play at 300fps with my gtx 670 ftw since tomorrow I'll be getting it to pair it with my crt lol


LOL. 300fps FTW indeed.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> What I was saying is that if you set your volts manual and have them stay at for instance my 1.420 to run 4.8 constantly and be super stable. if you let it stay there and it self downclocks when it's not doing anything your still pump[ing 1.420 vcore in no matter what I use all of it at 100% so no extra is there and it's all being utilized instead of wasted as heat generated and extra volts for no reason.....I think i explained that right...not sure though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Valgaur
> Chip: 3770K (delidded)
> batch: L221A996
> Max OC: 5200.12 Mhz!!!!!!!!!
> CPU validation: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532670
> YES FINALLY!!!!! must try for 5.3 or 5.4!!!! muahhahahahahahahaha


Wow... It's like delidding makes any chip turn into golden chip. If I see people start reaching 5.3+, I reckon ill have to delid too. I'm missing out on all then fun =[


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> LOL. 300fps FTW indeed.


I might go for some Quake 3 arena online lol...used to be quite good at that. xD
Or BLR perhaps hmmm...

Waiting for my Liquid Ultra is getting long in the tooth, and I still got 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I might go for some Quake 3 arena online lol...used to be quite good at that. xD
> Or BLR perhaps hmmm...
> Waiting for my Liquid Ultra is getting long in the tooth, and I still got 2 more weeks to go.


Why so long?


----------



## ivanlabrie

First class international mail takes up to 3 weeks to deliver stuff to your door. Perhaps less, who knows?









Next week I'll get my monitor somehow, I may go nuts and go to customs on a tank or something lol
JK obviously xD

Gonna do some 3d benches during the weekend


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> First class international mail takes up to 3 weeks to deliver stuff to your door. Perhaps less, who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'll get my monitor somehow, I may go nuts and go to customs on a tank or something lol
> JK obviously xD
> Gonna do some 3d benches during the weekend


Haha. Well good deal.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Downloading AIDA64 atm, never really tried it with this chip.

So bored...If only I had some other paste rather than IC Diamond I'd delid now


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can reach 5.3 like nothing but 5.4 doesn't work!


Well, I can't get to 5.3....yet! But with everyone getting to 5.2 I noticed ya never updated the spreadsheet for my 5.207GHz, and after all the effort many trys it took me...









So heres the info and link again:

Update - hi OC

pcwargamer
3770K @ 5.207GHz @ 1.512v
Cooling: Corsair H80
Batch: 3219B383

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2527366



Thanks!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, but I can't have the list populated with so many blanks or else people might get the wrong idea that we're letting people in without batch numbers.


For those deleted validations...is there any kind of thread-specific post search that can find their past entires with?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> First class international mail takes up to 3 weeks to deliver stuff to your door. Perhaps less, who knows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week I'll get my monitor somehow, I may go nuts and go to customs on a tank or something lol
> JK obviously xD
> Gonna do some 3d benches during the weekend


Man, if I just got a 670, thats exactly what I would be doing too dude! Have fun!!


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Downloading AIDA64 atm, never really tried it with this chip.
> So bored...If only I had some other paste rather than IC Diamond I'd delid now


I had good results with IC Diamond.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, but I can't have the list populated with so many blanks or else people might get the wrong idea that we're letting people in without batch numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> For those deleted validations...is there any kind of thread-specific post search that can find their past entires with?
Click to expand...

I don't think there is a way other than going one by one. I'll update yours later.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> If the TIM between the die and IHS have nearly perfect heat transfer, then an IHS on would be ideal because it disperses the heat immediately from the die and the intermediate time where the heat goes from the die to the heatsink to be cooled is helped by the IHS. Now, if the die was put with direct contact with the heatsink and it had nearly perfect heat transfer, it wouldn't have the intermediate stage and the die can only be cooled by how fast the cooler can disperse the heat away from it. In theory, an IHS would be more ideal for the nearly perfect heat transfer.


Reading this got me all curious. I study thermodynamics and wanna test out this theory with some calculations.

But first off, does someone have the dimensions of the die? Length x width. And also the area and approximate thickness of the copper CPU waterblock? I'll determine biot number of the die to waterblock. If its a small number.. then its possible that direct mounting to the die is better.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Reading this got me all curious. I study thermodynamics and wanna test out this theory with some calculations.
> But first off, does someone have the dimensions of the die? Length x width. And also the area and approximate thickness of the copper CPU waterblock? I'll determine biot number of the die to waterblock. If its a small number.. then its possible that direct mounting to the die is better.


Wouldn't it depend on how efficient the heatsink is dissipating heat? Which is different from how well it cools it?


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Wouldn't it depend on how efficient the heatsink is dissipating heat? Which is different from how well it cools it?


You can determine that using the properties of the material. In this case, ill be assuming the waterblock surface is pure copper. Just need to know the various dimensions.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> You can determine that using the properties of the material. In this case, ill be assuming the waterblock surface is pure copper. Just need to know the various dimensions.


Well has anyone attempted the same delid with and without the IHS with the same cooler? That would answer the same question.


----------



## DOM.

I erased the ss from before and after temps lol

But running 4.8Ghz 1.35v anygood ?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I erased the ss from before and after temps lol
> But running 4.8Ghz 1.35v anygood ?


I would def say so.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I erased the ss from before and after temps lol
> But running 4.8Ghz 1.35v anygood ?


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Well has anyone attempted the same delid with and without the IHS with the same cooler? That would answer the same question.


Thats true too. I'm just doing it because of curiosity. Might be a while till some else does the same delid and with cooler. It'd be cool to have both theoretical and experimental confirmation.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Someone should do the test I just said.

Anyone care to try it?


----------



## HPE1000

Updated Max OC

Username: HPE1000
Max OC: 4.6ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533120


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Someone should do the test I just said.
> Anyone care to try it?


what test ?


----------



## Swag

You see, I would do the test but I'm strapped for time as it is. Sorry, if there's time on the weekend, I'll go do it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I erased the ss from before and after temps lol
> But running 4.8Ghz 1.35v anygood ?


It's good here's mine!
@4.8
1.355


----------



## Swag

Here's mine:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336

I don't use it anymore because I can run 4.6 @ 1.18v and it had better temps/voltage for the clock.







That's stable btw.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> I don't use it anymore because I can run 4.6 @ 1.18v and it had better temps/voltage for the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stable btw.


well mister golden chip!


----------



## HPE1000

I just did 4.6ghz @ 1.2v I bet I could do 1.18 too, is this good for a 3570k. I kept BSOD'ing when I tried to get 4.7 though. I dont think I was giving it enough voltage I think I tried 1.25v which gave me 0x50 and 0x7E or something.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Here's mine:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2461336
> I don't use it anymore because I can run 4.6 @ 1.18v and it had better temps/voltage for the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's stable btw.
> 
> 
> 
> well mister golden chip!
Click to expand...

Well, it was a lucky pick. I told the MicroCenter guy to get 3 and play rock-paper-scissors for which one.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just did 4.6ghz @ 1.2v I bet I could do 1.18 too, is this good for a 3570k. I kept BSOD'ing when I tried to get 4.7 though. I dont think I was giving it enough voltage I think I tried 1.25v which gave me 0x50 and 0x7E or something.


That's good. I'd go with that rather than the 4.7 or anything higher.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I erased the ss from before and after temps lol
> But running 4.8Ghz 1.35v anygood ?


I'd say it is pretty good. I wish I could do that.


----------



## Swag

I have had pretty good chips the past times I've gotten one, but I will tell you this. If it takes a certain voltage to run the overclock, run it. Do you know why? Because Intel's amazing CS is so good that you can get one replaced for a small price of $25 in 1 day!

Yesterday, I told him to get it replaced, today:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Update: Called Intel today and arranged for a $25 Cross-ship return, new CPU will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have had pretty good chips the past times I've gotten one, but I will tell you this. If it takes a certain voltage to run the overclock, run it. Do you know why? Because Intel's amazing CS is so good that you can get one replaced for a small price of $25 in 1 day!
> Yesterday, I told him to get it replaced, today:












omg....


----------



## HPE1000

I think my chip is pretty dang good, I will keep going tonight. edit it was 4.7ghz


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think my chip is pretty dang good, I will keep going tonight.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181
> new one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181


Right in my range! w00t keep going those 4.9 and %ghz get tough man...they really do.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Right in my range! w00t keep going those 4.9 and %ghz get tough man...they really do.


http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181

.1 more ghz then I am done for the night!!! I am pretty happy now!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I think my chip is pretty dang good, I will keep going tonight.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181
> new one http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181
> 
> 
> 
> Right in my range! w00t keep going those 4.9 and %ghz get tough man...they really do.
Click to expand...

Just like the Bloomfields. It was so easy to get 4.0 but anything over that was nearly impossible. I could only get up to 4.6 on Bloomfield. I actually ran 4.4 though and it was nice to have the extra threads. Not that I really use it other than folding.


----------



## HPE1000

I hit 5ghz tonight, I am good with that just for the validation and have no intention of running it any more. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I hit 5ghz tonight, I am good with that just for the validation and have no intention of running it any more. http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2533181


Puuush! I demand you to push! We need a 5.2 or I ain't updating your max OC.







Haha, joking...maybe.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Puuush! I demand you to push! We need a 5.2 or I ain't updating your max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, joking...maybe.


Maybe soon







I would say this is great considering I thought I hit a wall at 4.6ghz earlier tonight after all my BSOD's.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Puuush! I demand you to push! We need a 5.2 or I ain't updating your max OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, joking...maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say this is great considering I thought I hit a wall at 4.6ghz earlier tonight after all my BSOD's.
Click to expand...

We'll see.







The Max OC bug always hits me!

Almost 1 Million points in folding for Team Competition for OCN! So close! 940K!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Max OC bug always hits me!
> Almost 1 Million points in folding for Team Competition for OCN! So close! 940K!


I am running this off a mini itx board and a thermaltake water 2.0 performer so this is pretty nice for me.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Max OC bug always hits me!
> Almost 1 Million points in folding for Team Competition for OCN! So close! 940K!
> 
> 
> 
> I am running this off a mini itx board and a thermaltake water 2.0 performer so this is pretty nice for me.
Click to expand...

True, the Thermaltake Water 2.0 is so expensive. I only bought the H100 because it was on sale for $60. I can't even justify me buying a D14 or SA for $80.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> True, the Thermaltake Water 2.0 is so expensive. I only bought the H100 because it was on sale for $60. I can't even justify me buying a D14 or SA for $80.


It is expensive, although I would say it is the best small watercooler. I only have one fan on it because two would not fit inside of my case, that is how little space I have. So I would say my money was well spent in my situation.


----------



## Valgaur

.......should I go past that 1.55V wall...I want 5.3 and 5.4 so badly............


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> .......should I go past that 1.55V wall...I want 5.3 and 5.4 so badly............


You better live close to the fire department


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> True, the Thermaltake Water 2.0 is so expensive. I only bought the H100 because it was on sale for $60. I can't even justify me buying a D14 or SA for $80.


thats really cheap, where i live i pay about 100 Euros = 130.19 U.S. dollars
can you send me one pls







..lol


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> .......should I go past that 1.55V wall...I want 5.3 and 5.4 so badly............


I guess I haven't told you or you haven't heard about it. I ran 1.58vcore on air (before I got my H100) for about 1 minute trying to get a 5.4 validation! It didn't work.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I guess I haven't told you or you haven't heard about it. I ran 1.58vcore on air (before I got my H100) for about 1 minute trying to get a 5.4 validation! It didn't work.


.....still need a yes or no lol







im stubborn that way.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I guess I haven't told you or you haven't heard about it. I ran 1.58vcore on air (before I got my H100) for about 1 minute trying to get a 5.4 validation! It didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....still need a yes or no lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im stubborn that way.
Click to expand...

Max I would go to minimize any chance of damage would be 1.56vcore. Ivy Bridge is strong though so you probably won't hurt it one bit even if you pass the 1.55vcore mark.


----------



## ivanlabrie

1.52v is the max Intel's spec voltage.
You won't see degradation for some suicide runs at 1.55v, but I wouldn't try more than that on air/water.
Also, adding vcore won't make you go higher up to certain extent, cause of temps, so you won't gain any more mhz unless you start decreasing temps.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 1.52v is the max Intel's spec voltage.
> You won't see degradation for some suicide runs at 1.55v, but I wouldn't try more than that on air/water.
> Also, adding vcore won't make you go higher up to certain extent, cause of temps, so you won't gain any more mhz unless you start decreasing temps.


It hates 5.3 wasn't even running anything lol......it's a no go for even 1.58......it was just a windows try no stressing at all. no more I'm happy with 5.2 Ghz lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you can at least bench 2d and 3d stuff, 5.2ghz is a great oc


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you can at least bench 2d and 3d stuff, 5.2ghz is a great oc


I do no 2d 3d benching at 5.1 or 5.2 - just cpu-z validation! (although I did get a run or two of superpi in at 5.1 - no go for 5.2 though!)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I do no 2d 3d benching at 5.1 or 5.2 - just cpu-z validation! (although I did get a run or two of superpi in at 5.1 - no go for 5.2 though!)


could do some benching at 5.1ghz and 1.485V vcore set in bios, 78C on hottest core with Aida,
prime would prolly give max 15-20C more, more likely 10-15C


----------



## Arkaridge

Okay, so i did the theoretical calculations for mounting a water block directly to the die.

I had no actual dimensions (unless someone gives them to me) of water block, die, etc. I assumed die was 1 x 2 cm, and copper plate of water block to be 4cm x 4cm x 0.2cm (L x W x H). Most values used for calculation were estimated for 'load' conditions.

Anyways, it turns out that the base of the water block would sufficiently distribute the heat across it's entire surface. Assuming you have a good mount, a direct mount onto the die would be more effective than having the IHS. My conclusion is based upon calculated biot numbers, which were always less than 0.1 (suggesting uniform distribution of heat across the water block).

I won't get into the details of how to calculate it (unless people insist).. but the results generally showed uniform distribution of temperature, regardless of the dimensions, temperatures i used. It's a pretty interesting result, but I'd like to see someone test it experimentally. I don't know how much of a difference it'd make, but directly mounting to die should be lower since there's no thermal resistance from the IHS and a layer of thermal grease.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Okay, so i did the theoretical calculations for mounting a water block directly to the die.
> I had no actual dimensions (unless someone gives them to me) of water block, die, etc. I assumed die was 1 x 2 cm, and copper plate of water block to be 4cm x 4cm x 0.2cm (L x W x H). Most values used for calculation were estimated for 'load' conditions.
> Anyways, it turns out that the base of the water block would sufficiently distribute the heat across it's entire surface. Assuming you have a good mount, a direct mount onto the die would be more effective than having the IHS. My conclusion is based upon calculated biot numbers, which were always less than 0.1 (suggesting uniform distribution of heat across the water block).
> I won't get into the details of how to calculate it (unless people insist).. but the results generally showed uniform distribution of temperature, regardless of the dimensions, temperatures i used. It's a pretty interesting result, but I'd like to see someone test it experimentally. I don't know how much of a difference it'd make, but directly mounting to die should be lower since there's no thermal resistance from the IHS and a layer of thermal grease.


from everything i read about it, temps drop 1 to 3C max without the IHS, and mounted directly to the Die..
i dont try, because i have a aircooler,Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull, i think its to heavy and puts to much pressure on the die, its hard to mount it,
and afterwards, theres always a bit more pressure on 1 side of the die,
if i had a watercooling, i would surely try it..


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Okay, so i did the theoretical calculations for mounting a water block directly to the die.
> I had no actual dimensions (unless someone gives them to me) of water block, die, etc. I assumed die was 1 x 2 cm, and copper plate of water block to be 4cm x 4cm x 0.2cm (L x W x H). Most values used for calculation were estimated for 'load' conditions.
> Anyways, it turns out that the base of the water block would sufficiently distribute the heat across it's entire surface. Assuming you have a good mount, a direct mount onto the die would be more effective than having the IHS. My conclusion is based upon calculated biot numbers, which were always less than 0.1 (suggesting uniform distribution of heat across the water block).
> I won't get into the details of how to calculate it (unless people insist).. but the results generally showed uniform distribution of temperature, regardless of the dimensions, temperatures i used. It's a pretty interesting result, but I'd like to see someone test it experimentally. I don't know how much of a difference it'd make, but directly mounting to die should be lower since there's no thermal resistance from the IHS and a layer of thermal grease.


I used contact paper pressure test to make sure I had good contact before applying TIM.

DT SNIPER Water Block Contact Pressure Paper mounted to IHS











DT SNIPER Water Block Contact Pressure Paper mounted to bare i5-3570k *NO IHS*











The solid pink color shows good contact.

I think this is a great method for visually seeing where the contact is on a mount. Great tool for getting a good mount.

Fujifilm makes it. https://www.fujifilm.com/products/prescale/guide/


----------



## SonDa5

Some new stability testing since I de-lidded.

20 run LinX pass in Windows Diagnostic Mode
4.8 GHZ 1.29v under load
TIM IC Diamond 24



http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532673

20 pass of LinX
4.5 GHZ OC on i5-3570k 1.15v under load
TIM IC Diamond 24


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> .......should I go past that 1.55V wall...I want 5.3 and 5.4 so badly............
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I haven't told you or you haven't heard about it. I ran 1.58vcore on air (before I got my H100) for about 1 minute trying to get a 5.4 validation! It didn't work.
Click to expand...

I'v set the voltage on Auto in my first (and only so far) 5GHz attempt, the validation link showed 1.62 VCore









No more Auto


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Some new stability testing since I de-lidded.
> 20 run LinX pass in Windows Diagnostic Mode
> 4.8 GHZ 1.29v under load
> TIM IC Diamond 24
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532673
> 20 pass of LinX
> 4.5 GHZ OC on i5-3570k 1.15v under load
> TIM IC Diamond 24


temps seem kind of high for 4.8 right ?


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> temps seem kind of high for 4.8 right ?


Yes. It has always ran hot but with low voltage.

Looop has HD7950 and CPU in same loop with 1x120x120x25mmmm radiator.

I think temps will come down some when I get a larger radiator.

Also looking into a better TIM.


----------



## Aparition

Hey guys just for fun I was playing around with the different Turbo settings. Again... for FUN!









I hit 5 Ghz easy on core 0.
Turbo set as 50, 47, 47, 46.



I later used affinity settings to try to isolate Prime95 to only use Core 0 (and HT core). It did sorta work, spending ~%90 of the time only using core 0.
What would happen is the when only running 1 thread of Prim95 it would pass the load between cores, so I would see CPU-z go 5, then 4.7, then 4.7, then 4.6, then 5.0 etc... Setting affinity to only use core 0 stayed at 5.0 Ghz with 1 Prim95 thread running fairly well.

Check out the temps and the voltage for that 5.0 Ghz clock
















If I only had a better cooler than my 3 Heat pipe Xigy S-1283 LOL


----------



## Khaled G

I got BSOD 0x101 (While folding although I ran IBT before)

I've raised the vcore to 1.175


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> from everything i read about it, temps drop 1 to 3C max without the IHS, and mounted directly to the Die..
> i dont try, because i have a aircooler,Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B push/pull, i think its to heavy and puts to much pressure on the die, its hard to mount it,
> and afterwards, theres always a bit more pressure on 1 side of the die,
> if i had a watercooling, i would surely try it..


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Okay, so i did the theoretical calculations for mounting a water block directly to the die.
> I had no actual dimensions (unless someone gives them to me) of water block, die, etc. I assumed die was 1 x 2 cm, and copper plate of water block to be 4cm x 4cm x 0.2cm (L x W x H). Most values used for calculation were estimated for 'load' conditions.
> Anyways, it turns out that the base of the water block would sufficiently distribute the heat across it's entire surface. Assuming you have a good mount, a direct mount onto the die would be more effective than having the IHS. My conclusion is based upon calculated biot numbers, which were always less than 0.1 (suggesting uniform distribution of heat across the water block).
> I won't get into the details of how to calculate it (unless people insist).. but the results generally showed uniform distribution of temperature, regardless of the dimensions, temperatures i used. It's a pretty interesting result, but I'd like to see someone test it experimentally. I don't know how much of a difference it'd make, but directly mounting to die should be lower since there's no thermal resistance from the IHS and a layer of thermal grease.


My thoughts as well, having a Silver Arrow on top of my die scares me...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> could do some benching at 5.1ghz and 1.485V vcore set in bios, 78C on hottest core with Aida,
> prime would prolly give max 15-20C more, more likely 10-15C


That's really cool, no pun intended








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I do no 2d 3d benching at 5.1 or 5.2 - just cpu-z validation! (although I did get a run or two of superpi in at 5.1 - no go for 5.2 though!)


Submit it to the bot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Hey guys just for fun I was playing around with the different Turbo settings. Again... for FUN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hit 5 Ghz easy on core 0.
> Turbo set as 50, 47, 47, 46.
> 
> I later used affinity settings to try to isolate Prime95 to only use Core 0 (and HT core). It did sorta work, spending ~%90 of the time only using core 0.
> What would happen is the when only running 1 thread of Prim95 it would pass the load between cores, so I would see CPU-z go 5, then 4.7, then 4.7, then 4.6, then 5.0 etc... Setting affinity to only use core 0 stayed at 5.0 Ghz with 1 Prim95 thread running fairly well.
> Check out the temps and the voltage for that 5.0 Ghz clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I only had a better cooler than my 3 Heat pipe Xigy S-1283 LOL


You can delid it and lower temps by 20c








I thought about a variable turbo boost, but never gave it a go...Might try it this weekend.


----------



## Aparition

The challenge with variable boost is that I don't think there is any concrete way of isolating cores to specific programs.
So you may be running on 5.0 for 10 min then 4.6 for 2 hours. I don't understand it enough to give a good answer though.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, me neither...Nor do I know how to set up offsets to work with that kind of varying clock speed. Vid could help if set to auto, but once past the stock turbo multis you're pretty much screwed


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Yes. It has always ran hot but with low voltage.
> Looop has HD7950 and CPU in same loop with 1x120x120x25mmmm radiator.
> I think temps will come down some when I get a larger radiator.
> Also looking into a better TIM.


Yeah.. i was gonna say the temps were quite high. But all on 1 single radiator? Dam. Be sure to post results when upgrade that radiator! =D


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Im not so sure now if delidding my i5 is worth it...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Im not so sure now if delidding my i5 is worth it...


Why so?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why so?


I would assume because he would be throwing 230 dollars away if he screws up.


----------



## ketapang

My 3570k(4.5Ghz-1.28v) is hitting 93c on highest core, stable running IBT for 25x at max stress. Is it safe for me to run 24/7? Cooled by NH-D14.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Why so?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would assume because he would be throwing 230 dollars away if he screws up.


Well that...

And I have mine at 4.5ghz now at 1.2v at 75C averaged cores.

I figured now I could get it to 4.7-4.8ghz on current setup before I would reach the temperature ceiling.

I have only seen so far around one 3570k perform alot better after delidded and that's SWAGS.

He does have a lot better air cooler than I do as well. WITH better TIM.

So, I am just contemplating how much reward I would get out of a lot of risk and hard work.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> My 3570k(4.5Ghz-1.28v) is hitting 93c on highest core, stable running IBT for 25x at max stress. Is it safe for me to run 24/7? Cooled by NH-D14.


Sounds perfectly safe, give prime95 custom blend with 90% of your total ram a try. You can lower the test duration to 5min instead of 15min, so you can reduce the 18hs duration three-fold.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Well that...
> And I have mine at 4.5ghz now at 1.2v at 75C averaged cores.
> I figured now I could get it to 4.7-4.8ghz on current setup before I would reach the temperature ceiling.
> I have only seen so far around one 3570k perform alot better after delidded and that's SWAGS.
> He does have a lot better air cooler than I do as well. WITH better TIM.
> So, I am just contemplating how much reward I would get out of a lot of risk and hard work.


Oh, never factored your hyper 212 in the equation...Yeah, I'm not sure it's worth it for you.
Me having a Silver Arrow and a 3770k on the other hand, could use the extra boost to bench at 5ghz or more. I already can bench 2d at 5.1ghz so I bet it would be worth it.
Don't feel bad for not joining the club







You can always improve that cooling and go for it


----------



## HPE1000

I noticed last night when I was doing overclocks, when you try to get 4.6 to 4.7 the chip really wants a ton more volts than any of the previous time. It works okay, but the temperatures would probably not be all that great. 4.6ghz was where I saw the sweet spot of volts to clocks on my chip.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> So, I am just contemplating how much reward I would get out of a lot of risk and hard work.


Good point


----------



## HPE1000

Hey I am using mini itx so I am happy to be running with the other setups.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Oh, never factored your hyper 212 in the equation...Yeah, I'm not sure it's worth it for you.
> Me having a Silver Arrow and a 3770k on the other hand, could use the extra boost to bench at 5ghz or more. I already can bench 2d at 5.1ghz so I bet it would be worth it.
> Don't feel bad for not joining the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always improve that cooling and go for it


Also,

Since I don't fold, a higher overclock for me would be just bragging rights. And, for a 650 budget build... I am very pleased. But, if I were to ever get some water cooling, I may contemplate delidding.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Well that...
> And I have mine at 4.5ghz now at 1.2v at 75C averaged cores.
> I figured now I could get it to 4.7-4.8ghz on current setup before I would reach the temperature ceiling.
> I have only seen so far around one 3570k perform alot better after delidded and that's SWAGS.
> He does have a lot better air cooler than I do as well. WITH better TIM.
> So, I am just contemplating how much reward I would get out of a lot of risk and hard work.


i bet youre avatar would start smiling, when you could run the 4.5ghz at 55C on the hottest core, lol
thats a nice reward..

besides the warranty, i dont think its very risky, most people who mess up are impatient or didnt prepare well enough ,
like reading , watching vid's about de-lidding etc.. I for one, am still veryvery happy i did this








maybe 1-2 on 100 attemps go wrong, that aint much..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Also,
> Since I don't fold, a higher overclock for me would be just bragging rights. And, for a 650 budget build... I am very pleased. But, if I were to ever get some water cooling, I may contemplate delidding.


my daily oc would be 4.5-4.6ghz, i think it works great,
every 100mgz more is a pain, and the speedgain is only a few %
if you can get that, and keep temps in check, theres no need to de-lid


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i bet youre avatar would start smiling, when you could run the 4.5ghz at 55C on the hottest core, lol
> thats a nice reward..
> besides the warranty, i dont think its very risky, most people who mess up are impatient or didnt prepare well enough ,
> like reading , watching vid's about de-lidding etc.. I for one, am still veryvery happy i did this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe 1-2 on 100 attemps go wrong, that aint much..


You're assumption is mighty strong.

Just because you or others may have experienced 20C differences when delidding doesn't mean I will.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You're assumption is mighty strong.
> Just because you or others may have experienced 20C differences when delidding doesn't mean I will.


True that , i got lucky i guess..


----------



## Aparition

More like unlucky







that you got a poor TIM application on your chip from Intel.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> More like unlucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that you got a poor TIM application on your chip from Intel.


yeah, they started this ...lol
risking 300 euro isnt my daily thing too, i was really nervous
but i really wasnt happy with the temps i had before,
4.5ghz, 80C with Aida .. 105C IBT

o well , nough said, theres con's and pros like always,
to each their own they say?
now it feels like its running like supposed to run in the first place,
oc good, temps good..better then IB with everything..


----------



## Aparition

I'd be interested in a comparison between mounting devices and pressure. Be interesting to know if there is a way to manipulate the TIM inside the chip and get different results.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'd be interested in a comparison between mounting devices and pressure. Be interesting to know if there is a way to manipulate the TIM inside the chip and get different results.


maybe just put huges amoutns of pressure of the IHS and squeeze the TIM off thew die and make direct contact but that would require some serious pressure on your mobo. I had somewhat near that I had a little bit of open spots where no TIM was on my die when I delidded...glad that I did!


----------



## Aparition

Well if there is a enough give in the chip, doing a 10 minute Prime95 run to heat the cores up then re-mounting the cooler could cause the TIM to spread differently. Talking extremely small changes, but would be interesting.


----------



## HPE1000

I know this is crazy, but could it be easier to delid if you got your cpu to 105c then real quick took it out and tried to take the lid off?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not sure on the melting point of the glue...might be worth a try though








Off to work.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know this is crazy, but could it be easier to delid if you got your cpu to 105c then real quick took it out and tried to take the lid off?


...I doubt it that glue is some tough stuff man.....it took me 30 minutes to cut through it. you don't want to rush it seriously.....please don't I don't want to see another chip go!

By the way working on the Club right now!!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> ...I doubt it that glue is some tough stuff man.....it took me 30 minutes to cut through it. you don't want to rush it seriously.....please don't I don't want to see another chip go!
> By the way working on the Club right now!!


I have no intention of trying that, and I take no responsibility if someone tries it. Beside destroying your chip you could get burnt pretty bad.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Very true


----------



## Valgaur

Club is up!


----------



## Aparition

I wouldn't want to touch a 105'c metal plate








Really though I think that glue has an extremely high temperature threshold.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I wouldn't want to touch a 105'c metal plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really though I think that glue has an extremely high temperature threshold.


I would think so too. Plus that stuff gets really sticky. Might make a huge mess.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I would think so too. Plus that stuff gets really sticky. Might make a huge mess.


I would be like tar that is 230f... lol


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would be like tar that is 230f... lol


Your finger may become a partial feature of the CPU when you go to wipe it off with a paper towel.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Perhaps flesh helps as a thermal interface, it'll be a sort of bionic chip thing xD


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club#post_18303486

Who has delidded can join!

it's just me and sonda...........


----------



## tw33k

My PCI-e slots died and I think killed my graphics card. This is the second time this has happened to me with an ASRock z77 Fatal1ty Pro. So I'm looking to buy a new board and would like some opinions because I'm finding it hard to make a decision between 2 boards. I would appreciate your input ASRock OC Formula vs ASUS Maximus V Formula


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My PCI-e slots died and I think killed my graphics card. This is the second time this has happened to me with an ASRock z77 Fatal1ty Pro. So I'm looking to buy a new board and would like some opinions because I'm finding it hard to make a decision between 2 boards. I would appreciate your input ASRock OC Formula vs ASUS Maximus V Formula


ASUS. All the way IMO. Honestly can't believe your contemplating another Asrock after that much trouble with it. Msi mpower maybe? I am very pleased with my msi board.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My PCI-e slots died and I think killed my graphics card. This is the second time this has happened to me with an ASRock z77 Fatal1ty Pro. So I'm looking to buy a new board and would like some opinions because I'm finding it hard to make a decision between 2 boards. I would appreciate your input ASRock OC Formula vs ASUS Maximus V Formula


Go for any high-end ASUS or Gigabyte board if ASRock has given you trouble.


----------



## tw33k

Since I've had the same problem on 2 different boards, I'm kind of thinking maybe I did it (I went tell ASRock that tho) Both times it happened after I had pulled the graphics card out to do something. Maybe I didn't ground myself and static zapped the board.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'll have to vouch for the Asrock OC Formula...Maximus V Gene tends to have issues with the pcb thickness, specially when going cold. The socket area tends to bend and induce bad contact with the pins, thus bricking it.
You don't really need that kind of high end board unless you plan on going for an extreme overclock, hence the suggestion.
If you want a good quality board with good customer support the Gigabyte ud5h or up5 series are of incredible value. OC Formula is the best bang/buck for extreme overclocks.


----------



## tw33k

I'm not interested in the Gene. I'm looking at the Maximus V Formula


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm not interested in the Gene. I'm looking at the Maximus V Formula


get the maximus V extreme.....I have a better mobo and even I want it lol


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> get the maximus V extreme.....I have a better mobo and even I want it lol


It's not worth the extra money for me. It's over $100 more than the 2 I'm interested in and I don't want or need Thunderbolt


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My PCI-e slots died and I think killed my graphics card. This is the second time this has happened to me with an ASRock z77 Fatal1ty Pro. So I'm looking to buy a new board and would like some opinions because I'm finding it hard to make a decision between 2 boards. I would appreciate your input ASRock OC Formula vs ASUS Maximus V Formula


Invanlabrie is probably right about his info, but I have found consistent quality in my Asus products, especially MBs, so I lean towards them first. Not that other manufacters don't have good boards too....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club#post_18303486
> Who has delidded can join!
> it's just me and sonda...........


Great work putting that club up *Valgaur*!


----------



## Essenbe

I was looking at the Formula too, but after reading some of the user reviews I decided to spend the extra and get the extreme. I'm not sorry I did either. But, I also have an Asrock Extreme 4 P67 board. It has been a good board and I'm still using it. It has been extremely stable. The only thing is I can't overclock as well with it as I can with the Asus board using the same CPU. It overclocks fairly well but if you are looking for a high overclock, like I know you are, I would go with Asus. The extreme is a great board and there is nothing you can't do with it, except change the batch number on your CPU.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'll have to vouch for the Asrock OC Formula...Maximus V Gene tends to have issues with the pcb thickness, specially when going cold. The socket area tends to bend and induce bad contact with the pins, thus bricking it.
> You don't really need that kind of high end board unless you plan on going for an extreme overclock, hence the suggestion.
> If you want a good quality board with good customer support the Gigabyte ud5h or up5 series are of incredible value. OC Formula is the best bang/buck for extreme overclocks.


I'll never buy Gigabyte again. I had a nightmare of a time back when I had a 990 FXA UD7. The first revision of those Gigabyte 990 FXA boards lacked LLC control and vdroop was killing me. Their "support" was terrible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> I was looking at the Formula too, *but after reading some of the user reviews I decided to spend the extra and get the extreme*. I'm not sorry I did either. But, I also have an Asrock Extreme 4 P67 board. It has been a good board and I'm still using it. It has been extremely stable. The only thing is I can't overclock as well with it as I can with the Asus board using the same CPU. It overclocks fairly well but if you are looking for a high overclock, like I know you are, I would go with Asus. The extreme is a great board and there is nothing you can't do with it, except change the batch number on your CPU.


What turned you off the ASRock board?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Current z77 boards by Gigabyte are nothing like that








Give the up5 or up7 a look...totally worth it.









UP5

MVF

Asrock OC Formula


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club#post_18303486
> Who has delidded can join!
> it's just me and sonda...........


I'm sure more will come once they get to the point where they want to improve their IB over heating problem.









Seems like I have been able to lover my vcore a just a little more for stability testing with Prim95. Here is over 7 hour pass of Prime95 doing the large FFT hottest Prime95 test.



My rig is water cooled with a HD7950 in the same loop with a very slim HWLab Black ICE stealth 120mm radiator.

LOOP FLOW

*Pump to radiator to HD7950 to i5-3570k to reservoir back to pump.*

This is a temporary loop set up till I get a better radiator and reconfigure loop for better performance. I think my my temps will come down with loop performance adjustments which I have planned in the near future.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I'm sure more will come once they get to the point where they want to improve their IB over heating problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like I have been able to lover my vcore a just a little more for stability testing with Prim95. Here is over 7 hour pass of Prime95 doing the large FFT hottest Prime95 test.
> 
> My rig is water cooled with a HD7950 in the same loop with a very slim HWLab Black ICE stealth 120mm radiator.
> LOOP FLOW
> *Pump to radiator to HD7950 to i5-3570k to reservoir back to pump.*
> This is a temporary loop set up till I get a better radiator and reconfigure loop for better performance. I think my my temps will come down with loop performance adjustments which I have planned in the near future.


They will by quite a bit dependent on the size of rad you are getting also try switch the cpu in front of the gpu. thats the normal flow of things the gpu can take some serious heat and they dissipate it even more because of backplates now a days.


----------



## Essenbe

Tw33k, in between the Asrock P67 and the Extreme, I bought an Asus z68. Using the same 2500K and 2600K I realized that the Asrock board needed a lot more vcore to run the same speeds. The Asrock had a few quirks too. It may have been just my board, but to use their utility in the OS to adjust voltages, I had to use the software overclock to start. If I used manual, which I always do, the Windows utility did not work. I usually use the windows utility to make voltage adjustments to save me from a dozen trips to bios. But, the biggest issue was the higher voltages required by the Asrock board. My 2500K would never go over 4.6 on the asrock board. The first night I put it into the Asus board I hit 4.87. But, I have to say the Asrock board is the most stable board I had ever owned. I'm not including the extreme in that as I haven't owned it long enough. But so far, stable as a rock. And a lot of extra goodies too.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> They will by quite a bit dependent on the size of rad you are getting also try switch the cpu in front of the gpu. thats the normal flow of things the gpu can take some serious heat and they dissipate it even more because of backplates now a days.


i thought back plates were designed to help keep the PCB straight and not for thermal heat transfer???

I don't have a back plate on my card.

If you know of a good back plate for reference HD7970 PCB that is proven with tests to show increase in thermal heat transfer please share.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Backplates are more for the sake of clean looks, but perhaps they can help dissipate some heat through the back...Older gpu's used to benefit from backside coolers, newer ones not so much. The times they are a changin'


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> i thought back plates were designed to help keep the PCB straight and not for thermal heat transfer???
> I don't have a back plate on my card.
> If you know of a good back plate for reference HD7970 PCB that is proven with tests to show increase in thermal heat transfer please share.


I'll try to dig something up lol. but I have a 680 that folds all day and that back plate gets hot. I've even called EVGA a few times and asked about it they swear and so do I that it takes heat away from the PCB and the VRM pretty well actually, plus makes the card look baller in my mind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Backplates are more for the sake of clean looks, but perhaps they can help dissipate some heat through the back...Older gpu's used to benefit from backside coolers, newer ones not so much. The times they are a changin'


Yeah they are...I mean we delidded our chips after all.....

My room is so cold........omg....must get colder for 5.3 run though!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

That's dedication!









I think I could get a backplate from EVGA for my 670 ftw...I'll have to ask EVGA Jacob how to get one from abroad.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll try to dig something up lol. but I have a 680 that folds all day and that back plate gets hot. I've even called EVGA a few times and asked about it they swear and so do I that it takes heat away from the PCB and the VRM pretty well actually, plus makes the card look baller in my mind.
> Yeah they are...I mean we delidded our chips after all.....
> My room is so cold........omg....must get colder for 5.3 run though!!!


That particular back plate must have some thermal transfer points on it to do all that.

Or the screws are working as heat sinks.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I'll try to dig something up lol. but I have a 680 that folds all day and that back plate gets hot. I've even called EVGA a few times and asked about it they swear and so do I that it takes heat away from the PCB and the VRM pretty well actually, plus makes the card look baller in my mind.
> Yeah they are...I mean we delidded our chips after all.....
> My room is so cold........omg....must get colder for 5.3 run though!!!


Well, *Valgaur's* heroic attempt for 5.3 tonight got me wanting to try too, but no dice. No 5.3 for me tonight. Let's hope Valgaur was more successful!

But I did get a new high OC from the effort!









Update
...to 5.2416GHz
pcwargamer
3770K @ 5.2416GHz
Cooling: Corsair H80
Batch: 3219B383

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534280


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Well, *Valgaur's* heroic attempt for 5.3 tonight got me wanting to try too, but no dice. No 5.3 for me tonight. Let's hope Valgaur was more successful!
> But I did get a new high OC from the effort!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update
> ...to 5.2416GHz
> pcwargamer
> 3770K @ 5.2416GHz
> Cooling: Corsair H80
> Batch: 3219B383
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534280


Here ya go









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283

I tried for 5.4. #770 was like....awww hell no.
tried 5.353....same answer......pumped 1.650 and tried 5.353 again...nothin lol......I think I hit my limit until ln2 or something crazy.

Forgot to edit this is the 5Ghz club. Nice OC man making me run for my spot now!!! Gots a surprise for you's as well











My room was 0°C....I'm still cold and I can't feel my toes...but worth it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2534283
> I tried for 5.4. #770 was like....awww hell no.
> tried 5.353....same answer......pumped 1.650 and tried 5.353 again...nothin lol......I think I hit my limit until ln2 or something crazy.
> Forgot to edit this is the 5Ghz club. Nice OC man making me run for my spot now!!! Gots a surprise for you's as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My room was 0°C....I'm still cold and I can't feel my toes...but worth it.


Those are some mighty low temps on RealTemp.....


----------



## Swag

I wish I can get those low temps but I really can't since it's hot and my AC won't go below 60.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Those are some mighty low temps on RealTemp.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I wish I can get those low temps but I really can't since it's hot and my AC won't go below 60.


I know and I'm still cold.

Hey Swag did you get 1 mill points yet?? you gotta be sooo close!!!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Those are some mighty low temps on RealTemp.....
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I wish I can get those low temps but I really can't since it's hot and my AC won't go below 60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I'm still cold.
> 
> Hey Swag did you get 1 mill points yet?? you gotta be sooo close!!!
Click to expand...

Haha, I have about 28K more to go.







So close! Can't wait. I had to stop because I had to reinstall Windows. My PPD went down to like 3K for some reason and I didn't know why. I reinstalled Windows and PPD is now 30K as it was before. Tomorrow morning when I wake up, it'll probably be 1M! My first 1M for OCN!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I have about 28K more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close! Can't wait. I had to stop because I had to reinstall Windows. My PPD went down to like 3K for some reason and I didn't know why. I reinstalled Windows and PPD is now 30K as it was before. Tomorrow morning when I wake up, it'll probably be 1M! My first 1M for OCN!


I'm approaching 2 mill soon...you need to catch me sir.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, I have about 28K more to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close! Can't wait. I had to stop because I had to reinstall Windows. My PPD went down to like 3K for some reason and I didn't know why. I reinstalled Windows and PPD is now 30K as it was before. Tomorrow morning when I wake up, it'll probably be 1M! My first 1M for OCN!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm approaching 2 mill soon...you need to catch me sir.
Click to expand...

I presume you've been folding for OCN much longer than me.







I will catch up though especially once I get my server up and running.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I presume you've been folding for OCN much longer than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will catch up though especially once I get my server up and running.


been folding since August...basically 1 mill a monther here lol. trying to get ubuntu working (haven't played with it much) so I can get 40K ppk on my ivy almost constantly. waiting for my 680 to get optimized as well....man will that be so awesome to have that thing optimized.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I presume you've been folding for OCN much longer than me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will catch up though especially once I get my server up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> been folding since August...basically 1 mill a monther here lol. trying to get ubuntu working (haven't played with it much) so I can get 40K ppk on my ivy almost constantly. waiting for my 680 to get optimized as well....man will that be so awesome to have that thing optimized.
Click to expand...

My 12C/24T server will get so many points.







Can't wait to get it up and running!


----------



## PCWargamer

Hey *swag*, have you been updating the spreadsheet and it's just not loading to the thread? I'm asking as I know Valgaur and I posted new high OC updates that did not get updated, and I was wondering if the updates were not uploading for us and others, or are you just super busy with homework! Understandable if you do need to study, but if there is a technical issue you may want to know.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey *swag*, have you been updating the spreadsheet and it's just not loading to the thread? I'm asking as I know Valgaur and I posted new high OC updates that did not get updated, and I was wondering if the updates were not uploading for us and others, or are you just super busy with homework! Understandable if you do need to study, but if there is a technical issue you may want to know.


I'll update yours right now.







Sorry, I have this program I have to write for my Programming Class and it's just crazy. I have to create 4 search programs, 6 sort programs, and a sort program that I make from scratch that can't be the same of the well-known sort programs. Too much!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll update yours right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have this program I have to write for my Programming Class and it's just crazy. I have to create 4 search programs, 6 sort programs, and a sort program that I make from scratch that can't be the same of the well-known sort programs. Too much!


I hear that......


----------



## exousia

Just got mine today and don't have all the other parts yet for my new build so I can show my cpuz but I thought I'd post anyways because I got a really good price match deal at Frys Electronics.

$279.99 before taxes aint bad...


http://imgur.com/SaVTZ











Batch # 3226C194 -


http://imgur.com/yj9hH


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll update yours right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have this program I have to write for my Programming Class and it's just crazy. I have to create 4 search programs, 6 sort programs, and a sort program that I make from scratch that can't be the same of the well-known sort programs. Too much!


Dude, I'm OK with you doing your homework first! Sounds like you are having lots of fun too....

And try to get Valgaurs 5.3 too after all the efforts and cold he endured to make that happen!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exousia*
> 
> Just got mine today and don't have all the other parts yet for my new build so I can show my cpuz but I thought I'd post anyways because I got a really good price match deal at Frys Electronics.
> $279.99 before taxes aint bad...
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SaVTZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch # 3226C194 -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/yj9hH


Did you have them do a price match with MicroCenter???


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'll update yours right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I have this program I have to write for my Programming Class and it's just crazy. I have to create 4 search programs, 6 sort programs, and a sort program that I make from scratch that can't be the same of the well-known sort programs. Too much!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I'm OK with you doing your homework first! Sounds like you are having lots of fun too....
> 
> And try to get Valgaurs 5.3 too after all the efforts and cold he endured to make that happen!!!
Click to expand...

What post number is his? I'll add his now since I'm stopping for tonight.


----------



## exousia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Did you have them do a price match with MicroCenter???


It was the CompUSA in-store only special they were running through today - http://www.tigerdirect.com/email/stores/webjck773.asp

I had to actually go up the chain to the store manager to honor it because they no longer have a CompUSA here in Austin so it's not considered a 'local market' and the online deal the department rep wasn't able to replicate since it was only sent out as an email newsletter.


----------



## lolmont

Got a 3570k just waiting for motherboard and memory to come in.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Got a 3570k just waiting for motherboard and memory to come in.


Psst, delid.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What post number is his? I'll add his now since I'm stopping for tonight.


he is #4356, I was #4355 - thanks!


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Psst, delid.


I'd be way to afraid to do that


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Got a 3570k just waiting for motherboard and memory to come in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Psst, delid.


Get pre-delid temps before you delid so that you (and we) can know if there was an improvement in temps and OCs and how much of an improvment it is. Better than if you delid first and not get to see how much better it is with a delid to make sure you are extra happy with the choice!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> I'd be way to afraid to do that


Yep. It can be scary. Read through the results of others and their success in doing it and how they did it and see if the idea becomes more real and doable or not. If not, everyone understands. Deliding is not for everyone. But if you like to OC, and temps get in your way, then it is an alternative that works.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club/90


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> What post number is his? I'll add his now since I'm stopping for tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> he is #4356, I was #4355 - thanks!
Click to expand...

Updated his too now.







Thanks.

I kinda want to be able to edit OP for a bit. I need to inform people a bit more on certain things.


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Yep. It can be scary. Read through the results of others and their success in doing it and how they did it and see if the idea becomes more real and doable or not. If not, everyone understands. Deliding is not for everyone. But if you like to OC, and temps get in your way, then it is an alternative that works.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/delidded-ivy-bridge-club/90


I like to do mild overclocks as I just use my PC's for gaming. I was thinking of just doing a 4.2 OC since I only have a CM Evo and like I said I just use my PC for gaming and like to overclock for fun but be safe


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Psst, delid.


What Swag said....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda want to be able to edit OP for a bit. I need to inform people a bit more on certain things.


Good idea. Can you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> I like to do mild overclocks as I just use my PC's for gaming. I was thinking of just doing a 4.2 OC since I only have a CM Evo and like I said I just use my PC for gaming and like to overclock for fun but be safe


But, your bullets will go faster if you delid.....









Just kiding - looks like you do not need to delid, but if you every do, come by and lets us know so we can help!


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Good idea. Can you?
> But, your bullets will go faster if you delid.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiding - looks like you do not need to delid, but if you every do, come by and lets us know so we can help!


Will do always love the friendliness of OCN


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda want to be able to edit OP for a bit. I need to inform people a bit more on certain things.
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea. Can you?
Click to expand...

Nope, I should talk to OP about it. I need to make a few things clear.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Will do always love the friendliness of OCN


Welcome!









Don't listen to these nutjobs here! lol I did and I ended up buying Liquid Ultra paste from abroad.

4.2ghz is a good oc, whilst not needing much extra voltage or any at all, so you'll be seeing max temps of 80c in the worst possible scenario (which is pretty good and 100% safe)
Have fun with your chip


----------



## Casterina

Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> Can someone help me overclock the i5 3570K please,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313745/bios-overclock


No need to post in multiple places. Refer to my post in your thread.


----------



## rexbinary

Updated (and really stable) OC, Thanks!











prime12hourfinal.png 954k .png file


----------



## ChaosAD

Just finished my water setup and started to fold immediately to check my new temps. Crunching at 4.22Ghz with 1.12v 4c/8t i see temps betwwen 66-69C with the setup in my sig (24C ambient). I think temps are on the high side. What do you think?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just finished my water setup and started to fold immediately to check my new temps. Crunching at 4.22Ghz with 1.12v 4c/8t i see temps betwwen 66-69C with the setup in my sig (24C ambient). I think temps are on the high side. What do you think?


My 3570k @ 4.7ghz on a thermaltake water 2.0 performer 25mm thick rad with one fan @ 800rpm is a couple c cooler than that. Hmm, good temps, but maybe you should oc more to see if it gets any hotter.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just finished my water setup and started to fold immediately to check my new temps. Crunching at 4.22Ghz with 1.12v 4c/8t i see temps betwwen 66-69C with the setup in my sig (24C ambient). I think temps are on the high side. What do you think?


That sounds high for water. Those are the temps I get with a 3770k at 4.5Ghz with ~1.202 volts with my Xigy S-1283 air cooler (3 heatpipes). Those are my prime95 benching temps I am comparing too. May need to tweak your water setup a little.


----------



## Swag

Unless you delid you CPU, there's always a minimum on how hot your CPU will run. Mostly because the die can't get rid of the heat fast enough to the IHS and in turn, to the heatsink because the TIM that's placed on it isn't transferring it properly.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just finished my water setup and started to fold immediately to check my new temps. Crunching at 4.22Ghz with 1.12v 4c/8t i see temps betwwen 66-69C with the setup in my sig (24C ambient). I think temps are on the high side. What do you think?


I have that same setup except that it's cooled by a Silver Arrow with two ty140's at 800rpm.
I get max 73c while running prime95, and a bit less while folding.
Sounds a bit hot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Unless you delid you CPU, there's always a minimum on how hot your CPU will run. Mostly because the die can't get rid of the heat fast enough to the IHS and in turn, to the heatsink because the TIM that's placed on it isn't transferring it properly.


It would make sense that you get different results despite the similar ambient temps and identical oc settings because of the tim application on the die, under he ihs. It's not equal for all chips out there.
You might wanna delid, mayhaps?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Unless you delid you CPU, there's always a minimum on how hot your CPU will run. Mostly because the die can't get rid of the heat fast enough to the IHS and in turn, to the heatsink because the TIM that's placed on it isn't transferring it properly.
> 
> 
> 
> It would make sense that you get different results despite the similar ambient temps and identical oc settings because of the tim application on the die, under he ihs. It's not equal for all chips out there.
> You might wanna delid, mayhaps?
Click to expand...

I have delidded.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Just finished my water setup and started to fold immediately to check my new temps. Crunching at 4.22Ghz with 1.12v 4c/8t i see temps betwwen 66-69C with the setup in my sig (24C ambient). I think temps are on the high side. What do you think?


Those temps are rather High with my 1.4 vcore 3770K (higher vcore than necessary for super stability for folding) is at 4.8 Ghz and cranking wu's out as a nice and chilly 74C max temp for 2 days straight after my benching to 5.3 Ghz run. If your wonderin yes my chip is delidded if you are concerned about temps and OC's keep giving us info to help you get better temps and OC's


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have delidded.


lol, that was a mistake, my bad...missed the multi quote thingie








But yeah, it was aimed at the water cooled guy who runs 4.2ghz folding at 1.12v


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, that was a mistake, my bad...missed the multi quote thingie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, it was aimed at the water cooled guy who runs 4.2ghz folding at 1.12v
Click to expand...

Seriously, people need to start delidding. It's the best thing you can do to your CPU! Let it breathe! Watercooling your rig won't do anything. The only way to cool it better is to penetrate the air inside the IHS and the die itself and the only way to do that is to do LN2 or DICE cooling because it's the only type that can penetrate it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have delidded.


you may want to add in the dilid club banner so that people will know and not make that mistake again.....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I have delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may want to add in the dilid club banner so that people will know and not make that mistake again.....
Click to expand...

I will when I find a way to make room in my sig.


----------



## Swag

I hit the 1 million mark!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hit the 1 million mark!


Congrats *Swag*!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hit the 1 million mark!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats *Swag*!
Click to expand...

Thanks.







Now I'm off to get another 9 to reach my goal.







I hope I get it before the end of the year!


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Those temps are rather High with my 1.4 vcore 3770K (higher vcore than necessary for super stability for folding) is at 4.8 Ghz and cranking wu's out as a nice and chilly 74C max temp for 2 days straight after my benching to 5.3 Ghz run. If your wonderin yes my chip is delidded if you are concerned about temps and OC's keep giving us info to help you get better temps and OC's


You cant actually compare a delidded chip with a stock one. Do you think a cpu block reseat is needed or my cpu just suck at stock and need a surgery?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You cant actually compare a delidded chip with a stock one. Do you think a cpu block reseat is needed or my cpu just suck at stock and need a surgery?
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah use some better TIM (indigo extreme) and reseat that thing. what cooler you using?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> You cant actually compare a delidded chip with a stock one. Do you think a cpu block reseat is needed or my cpu just suck at stock and need a surgery?
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah use some better TIM (indigo extreme) and reseat that thing. what cooler you using?
Click to expand...

I want to order some Indigo Xtreme and use my syringe to get a blob of it and put it on my die. It seems like it'll perform well because of how well it performs on the IHS.


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yeah use some better TIM (indigo extreme) and reseat that thing. what cooler you using?


I use the water setup i have in my sig. Raystorm + PA120.3 +3xap15

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> you may want to add in the dilid club banner so that people will know and not make that mistake again.....


I never mistook Swag for a non delidder








I thought I had made that clear...I was trying to quote another post which he had quoted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want to order some Indigo Xtreme and use my syringe to get a blob of it and put it on my die. It seems like it'll perform well because of how well it performs on the IHS.


Perhaps you can cut the thermal pad with the shape of the die and put that beneath the ihs, and use a regular indigo extreme pad on the ihs...Sounds costly, but it might work good.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> you may want to add in the dilid club banner so that people will know and not make that mistake again.....
> 
> 
> 
> I never mistook Swag for a non delidder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had made that clear...I was trying to quote another post which he had quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I want to order some Indigo Xtreme and use my syringe to get a blob of it and put it on my die. It seems like it'll perform well because of how well it performs on the IHS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps you can cut the thermal pad with the shape of the die and put that beneath the ihs, and use a regular indigo extreme pad on the ihs...Sounds costly, but it might work good.
Click to expand...

I kinda don't want to cut it because I might make a mistake. I might just use the line of TIM on the side that gets smaller as it progresses. I just want to try it because it might prove to be better than my Liquid Pro. I can always just switch back.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda don't want to cut it because I might make a mistake. I might just use the line of TIM on the side that gets smaller as it progresses. I just want to try it because it might prove to be better than my Liquid Pro. I can always just switch back.


Give it a try if you can afford it! It'll be of help, definitely...
That's "pursuit of performance" right there man


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda don't want to cut it because I might make a mistake. I might just use the line of TIM on the side that gets smaller as it progresses. I just want to try it because it might prove to be better than my Liquid Pro. I can always just switch back.


I'm going to contact indigo xtreme labs and ask if they can specially make us indigo xtreme for our Ivy bridges die's.....what you guys think?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I kinda don't want to cut it because I might make a mistake. I might just use the line of TIM on the side that gets smaller as it progresses. I just want to try it because it might prove to be better than my Liquid Pro. I can always just switch back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to contact indigo xtreme labs and ask if they can specially make us indigo xtreme for our Ivy bridges die's.....what you guys think?
Click to expand...

Ask them if they can do it as a specialty. I'll be okay with paying for it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Ask them if they can do it as a specialty. I'll be okay with paying for it.


same here that stuff is awesome. kinda sad my last batch didn't go so well......I believe i reseted it to much usually i take my pgu out to get it just right.....I got lazy


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doubt the Indigo guys would do custom tim for us








It'd be hella cool though, no pun intended.


----------



## Aparition

Easy there Swag on the de-lid recruitment campaign your driving








At lower overclocks the stock Intel tim should not be that big of a concern. It was only when a high overclock was saught after and needed a lot more volts over stock.

What you could do is try to get the Tim to settle by laying the system down so the cpu is flat on the desk and bench it for 10 minutes, then shut it off for 10min, bench for 10min... etc.. heat / cool / heat / cool. I am experimenting with this myself to see if there is any way to manipulate the Intel tim to avoid de-lidding.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Easy there Swag on the de-lid recruitment campaign your driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At lower overclocks the stock Intel tim should not be that big of a concern. It was only when a high overclock was saught after and needed a lot more volts over stock.
> What you could do is try to get the Tim to settle by laying the system down so the cpu is flat on the desk and bench it for 10 minutes, then shut it off for 10min, bench for 10min... etc.. heat / cool / heat / cool. I am experimenting with this myself to see if there is any way to manipulate the Intel tim to avoid de-lidding.


I was told the stock Intel TIM is some of the best stuff you can come by....


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I hit the 1 million mark!


Congrats


----------



## VonDutch

Updated Max OC

Username: VonDutch
Max OC: 5.2Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I was told the stock Intel TIM is some of the best stuff you can come by....


Yup, see the delidded club, there's a link to a thread that had some evidence suggesting it is, and that the heat problem is due to bad contact between the die and ihs cause of the amount of glue used.


----------



## Valgaur

W00T 2 MILL CLUB!







come on Swag I put 53K up yesterday catch me!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> W00T 2 MILL CLUB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on Swag I put 53K up yesterday catch me!!!!!!


Sigh... folders....


----------



## HPE1000

I just started folding, and is there any particular reason my estimated ppd for a 4ghz 3570k is only 2-3k?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Sigh... folders....


join us mr taco join us!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just started folding, and is there any particular reason my estimated ppd for a 4ghz 3570k is only 2-3k?


yes you need to set it for....ohh shoot what was it again....I have mine for beta wu's and I get around 40K PPD area you can boost the PPD by using ubuntu as well...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> join us mr taco join us!!!!
> yes you need to set it for....ohh shoot what was it again....I have mine for beta wu's and I get around 40K PPD area you can boost the PPD by using ubuntu as well...


Can you fold with any pc? Lol


----------



## HPE1000

WHHHHHYYYYYY IS MY 3570k only doing 3k PPD!!!!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Can you fold with any pc? Lol


Yup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WHHHHHYYYYYY IS MY 3570k only doing 3k PPD!!!!!


After I get done with classes in 2 and a half hours I'll help you out.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup.
> After I get done with classes in 2 and a half hours I'll help you out.


I have a celeron duo laptop i am about to resurrect. Mmmmm


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup.
> After I get done with classes in 2 and a half hours I'll help you out.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> W00T 2 MILL CLUB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come on Swag I put 53K up yesterday catch me!!!!!!


You got 4C/8T! I only got 4C/4T! Once this server actually starts working like how I want it, I'll have another 24T in my arsenal! Gonna beat you man!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I wish you could fold for $. Id have every PC in the house folding. Including finding a way to fold my ps3 lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wish you could fold for $. Id have every PC in the house folding. Including finding a way to fold my ps3 lol


PS3's have been folding since they came out by the way......


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wish you could fold for $. Id have every PC in the house folding. Including finding a way to fold my ps3 lol


I really don't care if it's for money or not. You can fold for EVGA for some EVGA bucks but I wouldn't. I don't see the point. EVGA Folding sucks.







Getting a bit crazy there but yea.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wish you could fold for $. Id have every PC in the house folding. Including finding a way to fold my ps3 lol


You can mine for bitcoins but you need AMD GPUs. Can't talk about it on OCN but it should be easy to google. It's a slow way to make $ but it turns profit if you don't pay for electricity or have cheap electricity rates.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I really don't care if it's for money or not. You can fold for EVGA for some EVGA bucks but I wouldn't. I don't see the point. EVGA Folding sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a bit crazy there but yea.


I figured that. You use to be able to easily install a Linux distro on them and do what you will. Ive never seen folding done from the XMB on the ps3 but then again i havent looked in awhile.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I wish you could fold for $. Id have every PC in the house folding. Including finding a way to fold my ps3 lol


That's NOT the spirit man...
Folding's not for that!

What you want it BTC as someone else mentioned, but you need an AMD gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> I figured that. You use to be able to easily install a Linux distro on them and do what you will. Ive never seen folding done from the XMB on the ps3 but then again i havent looked in awhile.


It's not worth it, too much power draw, and dead ps3's...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's NOT the spirit man...
> Folding's not for that!
> What you want it BTC as someone else mentioned, but you need an AMD gpu.
> It's not worth it, too much power draw, and dead ps3's...


Ill probably end up folding eventually... LOL

I wouldn't do that to my ps3. haha. Rather sell it and use the money for a closed custom loop


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like a plan!








Get the Eisberg once it comes out, looks promising.


----------



## tw33k

Replaced my Fatal1ty z77 with an ASUS Maximus V Formula. On the ASRock board I needed 1.246v to run @ 4.6GHz. On the ASUS board I only need 1.213v. The offset is the same on both boards +0.030



Temps are way down as a result.

*Fatal1ty*


*Maximus V*


I couldn't get 4.7GHz stable on my ASRock but this ASUS board will do it easily.


----------



## Essenbe

Nice job, Tw33k. Congrats on the new board. I know you will like it. Well done.


----------



## tw33k

Thanks mate. Can't wait to see how far I can push the chip. I'm still waiting for some Liquid Ultra to arrive so I can pull the top off.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Replaced my Fatal1ty z77 with an ASUS Maximus V Formula. On the ASRock board I needed 1.246v to run @ 4.6GHz. On the ASUS board I only need 1.213v. The offset is the same on both boards +0.030
> 
> Temps are way down as a result.
> *Fatal1ty*
> 
> *Maximus V*
> 
> I couldn't get 4.7GHz stable on my ASRock but this ASUS board will do it easily.


Which voltage did you use on the asrock to try to keep it stable . My first 3570k it needs 1.3V,my 2nd one, it does 4.7ghz stable with only 1.224V


----------



## bigaluksys

Hey guys, how far can a i5 3570k overclock without touching voltages? I'll be using a 4+1 power desing motherboard, so extra voltage is not an option (not to mention the heat in my room).

Thx!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Hey guys, how far can a i5 3570k overclock without touching voltages? I'll be using a 4+1 power desing motherboard, so extra voltage is not an option (not to mention the heat in my room).
> Thx!


It varies from mobo to mobo and chip to chip. I am on AUTO voltage (So on my current OC I haven't touched the vcore) and I am sitting at 4.5ghz with an aftermarket cooler. My mobo/chip wants more voltage than AUTO will provide when I bump it to 4.6ghz


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> It varies from mobo to mobo and chip to chip. I am on AUTO voltage (So on my current OC I haven't touched the vcore) and I am sitting at 4.5ghz with an aftermarket cooler. My mobo/chip wants more voltage than AUTO will provide when I bump it to 4.6ghz


But if you set on AUTO, will your mobo adjust voltages above stock when needed?

I already bought an Asrock Z77 PRO3, sou can I expect that the minimum (worst case scenario) overclock with stock volts is 4.2ghz? I have a Zalman Performa with 2 Coolermaster Blademaster 2200rpm (but I keep it at 1400prm).


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> But if you set on AUTO, will your mobo adjust voltages above stock when needed?
> I already bought an Asrock Z77 PRO3, sou can I expect that the minimum (worst case scenario) overclock with stock volts is 4.2ghz? I have a Zalman Performa with 2 Coolermaster Blademaster 2200rpm (but I keep it at 1400prm).


Yes. Your motherboard will adjust voltages according to clock speed whether you have increased the multipler/ratio or have EIST enabled when set on AUTO. My mobo doesn't feed the CPU any more than 1.2vcore on AUTO. Its a safe guard. After that, I have to manually adjust it.


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Yes. Your motherboard will adjust voltages according to clock speed whether you have increased the multipler/ratio or have EIST enabled when set on AUTO. My mobo doesn't feed the CPU any more than 1.2vcore on AUTO. Its a safe guard. After that, I have to manually adjust it.


Very nice. Already loving Intel world!

Thx for the help


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Very nice. Already loving Intel world!
> Thx for the help


Intel is the only way to go IMO. No problem.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Intel is the only way to go IMO. No problem.


It really is, I would only do amd for a budget laptop, but haswell might change all that.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It really is, I would only do amd for a budget laptop, but haswell might change all that.


Agreed. I waiting to see Haswell's integrated graphics benchmarked. Its suppose to be a lot better than Intel's hd 4000. Hell I don't even have a graphics card right now and I have been rocking 2 monitors, full 1080p, watching movies dual display, etc etc, playing some old warcraft 3 no problem. Imma have to get a dedicated GPU though if I wanna play the big boy games.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Agreed. I waiting to see Haswell's integrated graphics benchmarked. Its suppose to be a lot better than Intel's hd 4000. Hell I don't even have a graphics card right now and I have been rocking 2 monitors, full 1080p, watching movies dual display, etc etc, playing some old warcraft 3 no problem. Imma have to get a dedicated GPU though if I wanna play the big boy games.


Like minecraft? jkjkjk


----------



## bigaluksys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Intel is the only way to go IMO. No problem.


Yes, it is!

I've always heard a lot of "OMG so much bottleneck on your RIG", and AMD fanboys always denying, saying that's intel fanboyism... Well, I decided to test it myself.

I built an i5 2500k rig with a GTX570 for a friend of mine with the cheapest mobo avaliable and ran Hard Reset benchmark on his rig to see how it would fare compared to my rig.

Game settings: Everything maxed out, FXAA, 1080p

i5 2500k + GTX570 = 97fps (everything stock)
Phenom II X6 4.0/2.8 + GTX670 = 78fps
Phenom II X6 STOCK + GTX670 = 57fps

Boy, that's almost DOUBLE performance when both CPUs are at stock settings. My GTX670 runs @ 1300/6600mhz.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Agreed. I waiting to see Haswell's integrated graphics benchmarked. Its suppose to be a lot better than Intel's hd 4000. Hell I don't even have a graphics card right now and I have been rocking 2 monitors, full 1080p, watching movies dual display, etc etc, playing some old warcraft 3 no problem. Imma have to get a dedicated GPU though if I wanna play the big boy games.


I am using hd 4000 as well! I am going to get a gtx670 4gb soon but I am using integrated atm. I can play most games 1080p maxed like tf2, portal2, l4d2 and more. And I can play GTA4 at 720p which still looks way better than the consoles especially since I have reflections turned to max so my modded cars look awesome. Intel hd4000 is pretty amazing.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaluksys*
> 
> Yes, it is!
> I've always heard a lot of "OMG so much bottleneck on your RIG", and AMD fanboys always denying, saying that's intel fanboyism... Well, I decided to test it myself.
> I built an i5 2500k rig with a GTX570 for a friend of mine with the cheapest mobo avaliable and ran Hard Reset benchmark on his rig to see how it would fare compared to my rig.
> Game settings: Everything maxed out, FXAA, 1080p
> i5 2500k + GTX570 = 97fps (everything stock)
> Phenom II X6 4.0/2.8 + GTX670 = 78fps
> Phenom II X6 STOCK + GTX670 = 57fps
> Boy, that's almost DOUBLE performance when both CPUs are at stock settings. My GTX670 runs @ 1300/6600mhz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I'm playing Borderlands 2 at 1280x1024, physx at med...powered by my hd4000 with 2133mhz ram and a 4.7ghz 3770k. Pretty smooth overall, no hiccups...Settings at low though, I'll try max settings now to see how that feels.


----------



## ketapang

Hey guys, how the new batch perform? Any good compare to the older batch?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm playing Borderlands 2 at 1280x1024, physx at med...powered by my hd4000 with 2133mhz ram and a 4.7ghz 3770k. Pretty smooth overall, no hiccups...Settings at low though, I'll try max settings now to see how that feels.


I wonder how it would fair at 1920x1080

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> Hey guys, how the new batch perform? Any good compare to the older batch?


Check my stats.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I haven't tried running all maxed out yet...It's similar and even slightly better than a Geforce 8600gt...from what I've seen so far.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I haven't tried running all maxed out yet...It's similar and even slightly better than a Geforce 8600gt...from what I've seen so far.


Have you seen the gtx 650 ti OC editions? They start around 150. They are pretty impressive for price. Though you could get a 7850 for a little more...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Have you seen the gtx 650 ti OC editions? They start around 150. They are pretty impressive for price. Though you could get a 7850 for a little more...


get a 680...enough said lol.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I have a GTX 670 FTW at customs...I'll pick it up this week. Got it for 325 bucks








Same as my 40gb intel ssd, I should have both by Friday.









EDIT: And the 650 ti oc version by MSI is a great bang/buck card.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have a GTX 670 FTW at customs...I'll pick it up this week. Got it for 325 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as my 40gb intel ssd, I should have both by Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And the 650 ti oc version by MSI is a great bang/buck card.


Thats the same one I was talking about. Its like 160 at newegg with a copy of assassina creed 3. Everything maxed out at 1080p it runs around 30ish consistently. Which is pretty epic.


----------



## tw33k

It's a chilly morning...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's a chilly morning...


Core 3 must be a stubborn SOB. Lol


----------



## VonDutch

GigaByte GV-R787OC-2GD Radeon

my next card








already has a extra 100mhz oc..1,1ghz

i like the HD 6850 oc i have now, but to finish my build,
i want that card, and a 128gb ssd..lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's a chilly morning...


chilly is good, better/easier to OC ! ...lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

VonDutch, great choice, love those Gigabyte cards








Can't you get a 7950 for a little more down there?
That's the best bang/buck high end card atm.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> VonDutch, great choice, love those Gigabyte cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't you get a 7950 for a little more down there?
> That's the best bang/buck high end card atm.


cheapest 7950 is a Club3D Radeon HD7950 249.90euro
Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 293 euro ..
the gb 7870 i can get for 231 euro

i think i can get close to the lets say Club3D Radeon 7950 with performance
because it is oced already, its a very nice card, runs cool and quiet too ,

\and has potential to oc even more,
read some test go upto 1250 mgz


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Dude....

MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition OC is a beast. Its 299.99 shipped right now on amazon.

You can get clocks up to ~1250mhz.

I have seen multiple reports of this card out performing a reference 670 and many 7950's.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Dude....
> MSI GTX 660 TI Power Edition OC is a beast. Its 299.99 shipped right now on amazon.
> You can get clocks up to ~1250mhz.
> I have seen multiple reports of this card out performing a reference 670 and many 7950's.


yea, but the cheapest i can find right now is a,
EVGA GeForce GTX 660 Ti for 276 euro ..

i choose mine, not only for performance, were talking about a few fps differences, but for the what they call, bang/buck too,
they are cheaper, simple







and im dutch, so we know cheap











if i can play bf3 on high settings with it, no lag etc...its fine ..i think i will have enough gpu power for the newest games
that come out in the next few years, the chart is at stock , mine will do a bit better


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah I'm with you on bang/buck...In your case I'd go for the Gigabyte 7870 if you're gaming at 1080p.
Club3d customer support is totally foreign to me, not familiar with them...Gb on the other hand is a great brand, and that Windforce cooler is a beast.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's a chilly morning...


...not for core three....


----------



## tw33k

I know







That's the main reason I'm going to de-lid it, that's if the liquid ultra ever gets here


----------



## ivanlabrie

Waiting gets long in the tooth eh?

I'll delid this weekend, remove the glue and run it with stock die tim...can't wait anymore, and I bet that it will reduce temps with the increased ihs/die contact.


----------



## tw33k

If it doesn't arrive by the weekend, I'm going to de-lid and just use some Antec Formula 7 til it arrives


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yup, same feeling here...but I only have IC Diamond, and I don't wanna scratch my die. Plus measuring temps with the stock tim but no glue should prove useful.


----------



## tw33k

I held back using Antec Formula 7 for the same reason but I've since seen a few people use IC Diamond on the die so it must be safe


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't risk it. Use the stock tim and compare temps with the original glued mount. I'm pretty sure it will reduce temps by at least 10c...


----------



## tw33k

It's definitely safe. People on the Anandtech Forums have been getting great results with no problems


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It's definitely safe. People on the Anandtech Forums have been getting great results with no problems


Doesn't that stuff scratch though?


----------



## ivanlabrie

It does if you remove it without some solvent before rubbing it off...


----------



## lolmont

Batch # 3228B572
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539920
i5 3570k at 4.4


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys.......should I dive for 5.4 Ghz........


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys.......should I dive for 5.4 Ghz........


Kill your CPU if you have to. Do it!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I bet you can get 5.4ghz with some AC goodness...can you make a duct to send cool AC air straight to your heatsink?
That would do the trick.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Kill your CPU if you have to. Do it!


Oh God don't say that I would cry! lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I bet you can get 5.4ghz with some AC goodness...can you make a duct to send cool AC air straight to your heatsink?
> That would do the trick.


I can pump in some sweetly cold 40°F temps for a while and drop my temps liek last time...


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> I can pump in some sweetly cold 40°F temps for a while and drop my temps liek last time...


If possible place your mb upside down so that condensation flows away from mother board and place radiator in a big bowl of ICE cube water.









Good luck.

I hope you don't kill your CPU.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Kill your CPU if you have to. Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh God don't say that I would cry! lol
Click to expand...

Do what it takes to get it! I wish I can do the AC thing but the only duct I have with the AC I have is the exhaust and it's just awful air...


----------



## Valgaur

Ugh....but I have no idea again for what vcore to even try...my guess is 1.63 or 1.64....but no idea at all.


----------



## AbdullahG

Am I the only one who wishes they had a personal heater (my CPU doesn't count)? The heat doesn't work very well on the ground floor of the house, but the main floor and second floor are pretty toasty. It's freakin' cold here; so cold my GTX 470 actually dropped 5 to 10C on average in certain games with 72% fan and my CPU barely passes 60C under load. I have no idea why, it's so strange.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes they had a personal heater (my CPU doesn't count)? The heat doesn't work very well on the ground floor of the house, but the main floor and second floor are pretty toasty. It's freakin' cold here; so cold my GTX 470 actually dropped 5 to 10C on average in certain games with 72% fan and my CPU barely passes 60C under load. I have no idea why, it's so strange.


Thats good!!!!!!!!! I love the cold I wear shorts in 30 F temps I love winter.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats good!!!!!!!!! I love the cold I wear shorts in 30 F temps I love winter.


Yeah, I love frostbite in the morning...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Am I the only one who wishes they had a personal heater (my CPU doesn't count)? The heat doesn't work very well on the ground floor of the house, but the main floor and second floor are pretty toasty. It's freakin' cold here; so cold my GTX 470 actually dropped 5 to 10C on average in certain games with 72% fan and my CPU barely passes 60C under load. I have no idea why, it's so strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good!!!!!!!!! I love the cold I wear shorts in 30 F temps I love winter.
Click to expand...

I don't know why but after delidding, the heat in my room just vanished. It's not hot in my room anymore, it's still colder here when my windows are closed than before delid when windows were open. So much better.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thats good!!!!!!!!! I love the cold I wear shorts in 30 F temps I love winter.


I wear shorts and short sleeve shirts in the snow sometimes. I love the cold.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wear shorts and short sleeve shirts in the snow sometimes. I love the cold.


Finally I'm not alone!!!!!!!!!!

ugh I'm getting ready for this 5.4 run....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I wear shorts and short sleeve shirts in the snow sometimes. I love the cold.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I'm not alone!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ugh I'm getting ready for this 5.4 run....
Click to expand...

Try walking around with shorts on a cold rainy day. Crazy.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Try walking around with shorts on a cold rainy day. Crazy.


Well here goes I guess lol.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ugh....but I have no idea again for what vcore to even try...my guess is 1.63 or 1.64....but no idea at all.


That sounds like way too much voltage. I don't know though either.

1. What is your max stable BCLK? Run it.
2. Run lowest multiplier possible to = 5.4GHZ
3. Before maxing out vcore voltage and burning up a motherboard VRM or the CPU try tweaking your PLL voltage to see if that helps.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ugh....but I have no idea again for what vcore to even try...my guess is 1.63 or 1.64....but no idea at all.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like way too much voltage. I don't know though either.
> 
> 1. What is your max stable BCLK? Run it.
> 2. Run lowest multiplier possible to = 5.4GHZ
> 3. Before maxing out vcore voltage and burning up a motherboard VRM or the CPU try tweaking your PLL voltage to see if that helps.
Click to expand...

During my Extreme OC, I change most of my Digi+ options to Extreme and the PLL to 1.8000. I also change DRAM settings to make sure things can run properly. The max BCLK I was able to get was 102, anything over that I got so many errors and my GPU started developing problems. Good thing I used my 9800GT.







It's not dead, but it started crashing randomly. It's fine though!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> That sounds like way too much voltage. I don't know though either.
> 1. What is your max stable BCLK? Run it.
> 2. Run lowest multiplier possible to = 5.4GHZ
> 3. Before maxing out vcore voltage and burning up a motherboard VRM or the CPU try tweaking your PLL voltage to see if that helps.


I've done all of that...my CPU hates blck for some reason it just hates it. I'm gonna overvolt my Ram and see what happens this time...it's the only thing I haven't done.


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I've done all of that...my CPU hates blck for some reason it just hates it. I'm gonna overvolt my Ram and see what happens this time...it's the only thing I haven't done.


Might want to under clock and under volt ram.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I've done all of that...my CPU hates blck for some reason it just hates it. I'm gonna overvolt my Ram and see what happens this time...it's the only thing I haven't done.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Might want to under clock and under volt ram.


I'd try both. If you have not been able to get any bclk increase, and you have not yet tried to increase ram voltage, then that could fix that problem. And if that does not work, do what *SonDa5* suggests and lower ram clocks and voltage. Two ways to go to increase your bclk!


----------



## KingKwentyne

I would like to update my max clock proudly to 5.0Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767

I7 3770k @5.0Ghz

Had to work hard my cpu is not friendly....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I would like to update my max clock proudly to 5.0Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> 
> I7 3770k @5.0Ghz
> 
> Had to work hard my cpu is not friendly....


Congratulations.







I'll update it right now!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

my max clock is now 4.5 ghz @ 1.285 w/ max temp of 85c


----------



## KingKwentyne

Thank you sir appreciate it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Ugh....but I have no idea again for what vcore to even try...my guess is 1.63 or 1.64....but no idea at all.


With cold vcore needed goes WAY down. You can do 1.3v for 5ghz with chilly temps...
As someone else suggested put your rad inside a bucket of ice and put some towels around your components to avoid condensation to flow over contacts in your board or gpu, you can place the case flat in the floor and open the side panel to do this, as soon as you validate and turn off your rig unplug it and let it dry!








Experiment with lowering the vcore when going colder, that'll help go higher. Also, use more vtt voltage for fsb tweaking, 1.1v should be plenty, paired with 1.095v imc and 1.8v pll.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Might want to under clock and under volt ram.


Yep, takes pressure off the IMC in your cpu.


----------



## Swag

I bought a few things for my fish tank and my PC.








Psst, water chiller. It's small and perfect for how big I plan to make it. Should I connect the block to my fish tank?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Water chillers have certain ratings...it's not gonna be able to cope with your cpu if not powerful enough, like a regular SS unit.
Some Hailea chillers work good for that though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Water chillers have certain ratings...it's not gonna be able to cope with your cpu if not powerful enough, like a regular SS unit.
> Some Hailea chillers work good for that though.


I just read the specs and it said it can cool "up to 10 gallons of water 6-8F below ambient air temperature". I hope it's good enough. It was about $100 for it. My tank ain't too big. It's for Feng Shui.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just read the specs and it said it can cool "up to 10 gallons of water 6-8F below ambient air temperature". I hope it's good enough. It was about $100 for it. My tank ain't too big. It's for Feng Shui.


Hope the Feng Shui don't mind the cold....


----------



## sNiTcH

just got my 3770k proc with maximus v formula thunderfx... im gonna try this. OC after the installation of my wcs


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sNiTcH*


ummm.... mums the word...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just read the specs and it said it can cool "up to 10 gallons of water 6-8F below ambient air temperature". I hope it's good enough. It was about $100 for it. My tank ain't too big. It's for Feng Shui.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the Feng Shui don't mind the cold....
Click to expand...

Never heard of it but I like keeping my fishies happy.


----------



## Th0m0_202

IN! ram is dual channel i just put it in like like you would an amd board :/ anyway here it is!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538899


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just read the specs and it said it can cool "up to 10 gallons of water 6-8F below ambient air temperature". I hope it's good enough. It was about $100 for it. My tank ain't too big. It's for Feng Shui.


Sounds cool








Give it a try, those have a pump already, right? Not sure how it'd work, but do try, you can always shutdown fast in case temps start crawling up.


----------



## Aparition

Just flip the main power switch on the PSU or Power Strip if temps go ballistic








PC button is too slow and Start Button is even slower!


----------



## barkeater

Username: Barkeater
Chip Model: Intel Core i5 3570
Batch #: L204B425
Max OC: 4.8
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539747


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Username: Barkeater
> Chip Model: Intel Core i5 3570
> Batch #: L204B425
> Max OC: 4.8
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539747


4.8GHz on 1.26v? Is that accurate? If it is you have a great chip!


----------



## tw33k

Just tried 5GHz. Not bench stable yet so I don't have temps


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I just read the specs and it said it can cool "up to 10 gallons of water 6-8F below ambient air temperature". I hope it's good enough. It was about $100 for it. My tank ain't too big. It's for Feng Shui.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a try, those have a pump already, right? Not sure how it'd work, but do try, you can always shutdown fast in case temps start crawling up.
Click to expand...

Yea, it has a pump in it but I bought this pump too and it's so much better quality than the pumps for "Watercooling".


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> 4.8GHz on 1.26v? Is that accurate? If it is you have a great chip!


Yes, I have been running 4.8 using an offset of 1.1 for a few months now. Compared to other reported performance it seems to be better than average. Play BF3 quite a bit and run the occasional bench just to make sure everything is still solid. Check for Windows errors and so far so good. Funny that I have been lurking here since the chip was released and just now getting to joining but what the hey. Actually thought I had joined way back but checking list and not there.


----------



## tw33k

What are your temps like?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it has a pump in it but I bought this pump too and it's so much better quality than the pumps for "Watercooling".


Cool! Those pond pumps are not quite up to the task, different gph and purpose.
Please report back with temps soon







Always digged the idea of a water chiller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> What are your temps like?


With that vcore he should be close to 85c with 22c ambients...Betcha I was close


----------



## barkeater

Using my OC that I did using 1.26 vcore without offset I got 86 on hottest core during 12 Hr of prime.

Ivan, damn close


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it has a pump in it but I bought this pump too and it's so much better quality than the pumps for "Watercooling".
> 
> 
> 
> Cool! Those pond pumps are not quite up to the task, different gph and purpose.
> Please report back with temps soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always digged the idea of a water chiller.
Click to expand...

Will do. I will set it up soon. I need to get a waterblock first.


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*
> 
> IN! ram is dual channel i just put it in like like you would an amd board :/ anyway here it is!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538899


fixing.

Username: Th0m0_202
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3219B787
Max OC: 4ghz (havnt bothered going higher. its summer atm)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538899


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> I would like to update my max clock proudly to 5.0Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538767
> I7 3770k @5.0Ghz
> Had to work hard my cpu is not friendly....


1.3v for 5ghz is really good.

thats a possible 6.7-6.8GHZ cpu on LN2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Will do. I will set it up soon. I need to get a waterblock first.










You got all the fun toys...not fair lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> Using my OC that I did using 1.26 vcore without offset I got 86 on hottest core during 12 Hr of prime.
> Ivan, damn close










lol I figured...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> 1.3v for 5ghz is really good.
> thats a possible 6.7-6.8GHZ cpu on LN2










Sounds like an awesome chip!
Btw, I wouldn't delid it if I were him lol just in case. I've seen tons of reports of bad cold ocing after delidding.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

So I made the switch today


----------



## rexbinary

Hmm looks like I'm not on the spreadsheet for some reason. Well here we go:

Username: rexbinary
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3218C203
Max OC: 4.6GHz @ 1.192v (+0.050 offset)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539939


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hmm looks like I'm not on the spreadsheet for some reason. Well here we go:
> Username: rexbinary
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3218C203
> Max OC: 4.6GHz @ 1.192v (+0.050 offset)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539939


im on the sheet, but need to adjust max OC to 5301.82mhz









just a bit more then Valgaur, muahahaha(thats Worf laughing)
bet hes going for the 5.4ghz now ..lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> So I made the switch today


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> im on the sheet, but need to adjust max OC to 5301.82mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a bit more then Valgaur, muahahaha(thats Worf laughing)
> bet hes going for the 5.4ghz now ..lol


Not right now I'm trying to gte my prime run ready for 5 Ghz.....12 or 18 hours stable...kinda lost on what to do exactly...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Not right now I'm trying to gte my prime run ready for 5 Ghz.....12 or 18 hours stable...kinda lost on what to do exactly...


yea, nvm the 5.4ghz, i tried yesterday, a few times,
not sure if you saw my post about it tho,
1.690V...no go
1.7V vcore ..could boot, but half the icons didnt load, couldnt click anything ..lol
to go even higher with voltages, like prolly 1.720V-1.730V vcore to get the validation ...nah ..
im done with 5.4ghz , thinking about my next stable OC, 4.9ghz
4.8ghz was easy to get 24H prime stable compared to 4.9ghz.. o well...well see










3H prime, 1.470V vcore is where i stopped, and went for the 4.8ghz first, which ran 24H prime ..np

Good luck with the 5ghz








i would say, set multi to 50x to start with







jk


----------



## mrtoyotaco

I am starting to see a lot of people have with high clocks and lower vcores, while this is all peaches and cream... When conducting your stress benching, open up Event Viewer as well and click Administrative view. If you are getting multiple WHEA 19 errors, I would up the voltage. My chip can be perfectly IBT and PRIME stable @4.5ghz @1.184vcore.... However, I will catch a WHEA error or two. Bumping the vcore slightly will fix this.


----------



## Valgaur

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735

Never mind i lied......I benched again!


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Never mind i lied......I benched again!










HOLY GOOD GOD OF CPUS!!! Congratualtions are in order here! Vcore of 1.752! LOL how could the processor survive that at all ... dude u have some grapefruits!

I doubt anyone in here will miss it but let me point this out again....


----------



## CL3P20

Some CPU's have higher leakage than others.. mine only needed 1.504 for 3D @ 5.4ghz.. not just suicide









http://hwbot.org/submission/2315694_cl3p20_3dmark05_2x_radeon_hd_5770_46212_marks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Nice man!


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Hes got some big coho-nays.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> Hes got some big coho-nays.


It worked wonderfully I was again at 0C and I got my h100 to pull me through it yet again lol

Thanks for the gratz guys!!!!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Never mind i lied......I benched again!


not bad







lol..

so...my next question should be,

what temps do i need to get to 5.401ghz or 5.5ghz? 0C? -1C? -5C?








oops, 1.8V vcore with my proc?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> so...my next question should be,
> what temps do i need to get to 5.401ghz or 5.5ghz? 0C? -1C? -5C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, 1.8V vcore with my proc?


You're gonna fry your ****. LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> You're gonna fry your ****. LOL


You gonna join the 5.4 Ghzers like me VonDutch???


----------



## shremi

i am getting new chip in today hopefully i can get a good chip so far 0 for 5


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vivi_ZA*
> 
> 1.3v for 5ghz is really good.
> thats a possible 6.7-6.8GHZ cpu on LN2


One day.... maybe...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2540735
> Never mind i lied......I benched again!


That is quite a feat *Valgaur*. I'm happy your chip could take it. And your nerves. We may need to call this the "Ivy Bridge Owners and Suicide Club"....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> i am getting new chip in today hopefully i can get a good chip so far 0 for 5


Best wishes! What was your worst and best chip OC & vcore so far?


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Valguar got some BALLS lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

There's already a stable/suicide club...

I wanna get the buck outta here and go back home to play with my new gpu


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol..
> so...my next question should be,
> what temps do i need to get to 5.401ghz or 5.5ghz? 0C? -1C? -5C?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, 1.8V vcore with my proc?


Phase cooling at least.

Not sure if I ever posted this here, rarely run stability tests but should try for better.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Phase cooling at least.
> Not sure if I ever posted this here, rarely run stability tests but should try for better.


Ohh, you posted it before, but someone ended up corrupting your batch # and had to remove your entry....... Not saying who or anything....and it was an accident&#8230;.he says....









Glad to have you back!

....he will probably still want your batch #.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Phase cooling at least.
> Not sure if I ever posted this here, rarely run stability tests but should try for better.


That's such a nice chip! Original intel tim and all...


----------



## oldmud

Username: Oldmud
Chip Model: 3570k
Batch #: 3218C294
Max OC: 4.8 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: ]http://[/URL]


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Best wishes! What was your worst and best chip OC & vcore so far?


Thanks man

Well i am done trying to find my golden chip.......

Testing 4.6 @ 1.320 vcore so far so good anything less will BSOD on me. but i am getting a gazillion WHEA errors







im done with ivy


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Thanks man
> Well i am done trying to find my golden chip.......
> Testing 4.6 @ 1.320 vcore so far so good anything less will BSOD on me. but i am getting a gazillion WHEA errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im done with ivy


What a bummer. And its not like you didn't do what you needed to do to try. Sorry to hear that dude.....


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> What a bummer. And its not like you didn't do what you needed to do to try. Sorry to hear that dude.....


Yeah i know it sucks well i could always delid this one..... honestly i cant believe my luck

BTW i did not returned any single one of them... i sold all of them locally some of them for a profit since i bought them in the US and down here in my country this chips are really expensive.....


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> You gonna join the 5.4 Ghzers like me VonDutch???


i cant leave you alone on that cold mountain top







, so yes ...

5401.82 MHz!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182

*eat this VonDutch..grmbl* yea...sure..take a look at my back son ...muhahahaha..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i cant leave you alone on that cold mountain hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so yes ...
> 5401.82 MHz!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182
> *eat this VonDutch..grmbl* yea...sure..take a look at my back son ...muhahahaha..


Did you see your vcore???? (the horror the horror.....) And the IB's just keep on going. Let us know if you start to notice any degergration or not over time.

And *Valgaur*, your only a blck bump away of going over this......


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Did you see your vcore???? (the horror the horror.....) And the IB's just keep on going. Let us know if you start to notice any degergration or not over time.
> And *Valgaur*, your only a blck bump away of going over this......


i dont think putting that much vcore on it for like 4-5 min will give alot of degration..
but who's to tell right..
and, if i need alot more vcore to get stable again anytime soon, i can always complain at intel,
that i get BSOD's at stock, and need more and more vcore, and ask for a new cpu..lol








but, i dont think i will need it..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Did you see your vcore???? (the horror the horror.....) And the IB's just keep on going. Let us know if you start to notice any degergration or not over time.
> And *Valgaur*, your only a blck bump away of going over this......


I have seen no degradation what so freaking ever i kid you not man it truly it a tank of a chip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i dont think putting that much vcore on it for like 4-5 min will give alot of degration..
> but who's to tell right..
> and, if i need alot more vcore to get stable again anytime soon, i can always complain at intel,
> that i get BSOD's at stock, and need more and more vcore, and ask for a new cpu..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, i dont think i will need it..


Lol True that fellow 5.4Ghzer!!!

High Five!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I have seen no degradation what so freaking ever i kid you not man it truly it a tank of a chip.
> Lol True that fellow 5.4Ghzer!!!
> High Five!


yeah! High Five!, we did it ..haha, can we stop now pls ..lol


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yeah! High Five!, we did it ..haha, can we stop now pls ..lol


No. You must now go to 5.5! And then to 5.6. This is OCN and it never ends.....


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'll need cold for that!









Ah, got some globals at the bot for the first time








I love my new 670 ftw


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yeah! High Five!, we did it ..haha, can we stop now pls ..lol


I wanna try my multiplier now.....darn you!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> No. You must now go to 5.5! And then to 5.6. This is OCN and it never ends.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll need cold for that!


i hope we have a cold winter again, can be -15 to -20C..
it was 8C this morning at my frontdoor, so about 10-11C in the hallway, where my comp is
coolest core before my attempt was about 11-12C after idle for a bit


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i hope we have a cold winter again, can be -15 to -20C..
> it was 8C this morning at my frontdoor, so about 10-11C in the hallway, where my comp is
> coolest core before my attempt was about 11-12C after idle for a bit


Hi

5428.19 MHz

Update me Swaggy!!!!

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hi
> 5428.19 MHz
> Update me Swaggy!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*


Thank you sir now to let "Frank" get some nice 1.4 vcore for folding over the weekend (got my client working finally)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you sir now to let "Frank" get some nice 1.4 vcore for folding over the weekend (got my client working finally)


cool, good to hear you solved it... "Frank" (shakes head)...LOL


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> cool, good to hear you solved it... "Frank" (shakes head)...LOL


Lol little Franky is nice and cold with that 1.4 vcore.

Okay I'm done benching for quite a while until I can get dry ice or even LN2. I promise this time VonDutch no more from little Franky for some time lol. I won't even chase if you tie or beat me lol. by all means tie me lol!


----------



## Zantrill

you guys rock my world... and make me jelly


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> you guys rock my world... and make me jelly


We try lol.







Glad you like this stuff!


----------



## chris-br

Username: Chris-Br
Chip Model:I5-3570K
Batch #: L220B307
Max OC: 4.5
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541465

Here: 

Add me please.


----------



## barkeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmud*
> 
> Username: Oldmud
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: 3218C294
> Max OC: 4.8 Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: ]http://[/URL]


your validation link is not working.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hi
> 5428.19 MHz
> Update me Swaggy!!!!
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251


bclk to the rescue!


----------



## PCWargamer

mistake post!


----------



## HPE1000

lawl, he has one of those super rare Intel Core i3/i5/i7's


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lawl, he has one of those super rare Intel Core i3/i5/i7's


I HIGHLY doubt that "Little Franky" is one of those super rare chips lol.

By the way hows your PPD?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt that "Little Franky" is one of those super rare chips lol.
> By the way hows your PPD?


I had been busy recently, and you reminded me









I just started it up, I forget things pretty easily.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I had been busy recently, and you reminded me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started it up, I forget things pretty easily.


No prob's lol, if not just PM me!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> No prob's lol, if not just PM me!


Its saying estimated ppd 2k aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## mrtoyotaco

SO MUCH FOLDINGGGGG


----------



## HPE1000

OC'd and help from Valgaur and now I am at ~40k ppd.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OC'd and help from Valgaur and now I am at ~40k ppd.


Nice! Im on a 23 hour wu right now lol worth 19.5k points though....


----------



## oldmud

Do I make this list with my crappy chip?


----------



## Scorpion49

I guess I'll post mine up here, I have both.

Username: Scorpion49
Chip Model: 3570k
Batch #: 3221C081
Max OC: 4.4 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: Don't have one for this, its in a Linux box for folding and I don't know how I could get it.

Username: Scorpion49
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: 3226C002
Max OC: 4.6 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542062


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Nice! Im on a 23 hour wu right now lol worth 19.5k points though....


I am now on a ~16 hour wu for ~16k.


----------



## ivanlabrie

My pc is happily folding at home, literally...Haven't checked with Teamviewer though.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oldmud*
> 
> Username: Oldmud
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: 3218C294
> Max OC: 4.8 Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: ]http://[/URL]





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i hope we have a cold winter again, can be -15 to -20C..
> it was 8C this morning at my frontdoor, so about 10-11C in the hallway, where my comp is
> coolest core before my attempt was about 11-12C after idle for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 5428.19 MHz
> 
> Update me Swaggy!!!!
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541251
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris-br*
> 
> Username: Chris-Br
> Chip Model:I5-3570K
> Batch #: L220B307
> Max OC: 4.5
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541465
> 
> Here:
> 
> Add me please.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I guess I'll post mine up here, I have both.
> 
> Username: Scorpion49
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: 3221C081
> Max OC: 4.4 Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: Don't have one for this, its in a Linux box for folding and I don't know how I could get it.
> 
> Username: Scorpion49
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3226C002
> Max OC: 4.6 Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542062






Only 1 of them okay, I need a CPU-Z validation!


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Only 1 of them okay, I need a CPU-Z validation!


How do I get a CPU-Z under Ubuntu?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Only 1 of them okay, I need a CPU-Z validation!
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get a CPU-Z under Ubuntu?
Click to expand...

I'd love to help but on my Fedora machine, I don't use CPU-Z. I install a VM of Windows on it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'd love to help but on my Fedora machine, I don't use CPU-Z. I install a VM of Windows on it.


Hmm, I'm not going to interrupt its folding today, maybe sometime this weekend I will pause it and get a validation. Thanks for adding the one though!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hmm looks like I'm not on the spreadsheet for some reason. Well here we go:
> Username: rexbinary
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3218C203
> Max OC: 4.6GHz @ 1.192v (+0.050 offset)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539939


Hi Swag! You missed me. Can you please add me? Thanks!


----------



## Valgaur

Thanks swag!

Yes me and VonDutch are still trading OCs lol


----------



## tw33k

I killed my chip







I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


Sorry for your loss...









Can't you glue the ihs back on with some generic tim and send it back?


----------



## HPE1000

My thing is, you break a chip, then when you replace it you could have had a 3930k for about the same


----------



## Vivi_ZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


glue glue glue send send send!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


Yeah, try to send it back in, and if they do take it, return the one you just bought and if they give you store credit buy yourself a 256gb ssd or something


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


NOOOOOOOO. Darn it! You could try it to post with the gpu out and everything I guess then no damage will be had except maybe the mobo but those things are uber tough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thing is, you break a chip, then when you replace it you could have had a 3930k for about the same


.

Well for the price and the perfomance a correctly done 3770K can beat a 3930K. Not many things use those 6 cores at all....which you never need unless you strictly fold and even then it would be just for folding which I would love...but for what I need my 3770K is a dream cpu.


----------



## barkeater

swag,

could you add me as well.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/4510#post_18338250

thnks


----------



## tw33k

I can't send it back because you can tell it's been tampered with. I can't get the IHS totally flat against the PCB all round. It's like the PCB has bent very slightly on one of the corners. I've already paid for a new 3770K, I just have to wait a couple days for delivery because it's Saturday and they aren't open on weekends


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


This is the reason I dont really wanna delid.

Also, I was wondering... Swag says hes running a virtual machine from Ubuntu. Im curious, if I have windows 7 64bit, can I install a VM of Ubuntu and run it in windows and install the folding application in Ubuntu?

Or do you have to have a dedicated partition for Ubuntu to run the folding application?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtoyotaco*
> 
> This is the reason I dont really wanna delid.
> Also, I was wondering... Swag says hes running a virtual machine from Ubuntu. Im curious, if I have windows 7 64bit, can I install a VM of Ubuntu and run it in windows and install the folding application in Ubuntu?
> Or do you have to have a dedicated partition for Ubuntu to run the folding application?


That's the way to go actually...Run [email protected] off a Linux VM.
There's a tutorial here at OCN, search for 'folding linux virtual machine bigadv" and it should pop.
Only thing worth noting is that the bigadv flag is no longer useful, you won't be able to finish those big WU's before the deadline expires after some modifications from Stanford.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> That's the way to go actually...Run [email protected] off a Linux VM.
> There's a tutorial here at OCN, search for 'folding linux virtual machine bigadv" and it should pop.
> Only thing worth noting is that the bigadv flag is no longer useful, you won't be able to finish those big WU's before the deadline expires after some modifications from Stanford.


http://www.overclock.net/t/153657/guide-for-setting-up-smp-folding-with-vmware-and-suse-10-2


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/153657/guide-for-setting-up-smp-folding-with-vmware-and-suse-10-2


Thanks man! Yeah, 'tis that one.


----------



## tx-jose

Im in a bit of a delema. I have some money saved up and I have the upgrade bug. Question is...with Haswell supposedly close by would be be a bad idea to jump on IVY now?

mind you guys i have a FIRST gen dual core i5....its clocked like a bat out of hell but at the end of the day it's still a duallyy.

parts i have...

750W XFX 80+ silver PSU
SSD's and HDDs from current build plus 2TB green

Sapphire 7950 950Mhz Edition

Coolermaster V6 GT CPU cooler.

Parts I have my eye on...

Asus Maximus formula Z77

Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 8Gb kit of RAM

and a 3770K

case can just be a 300R with the window.....i really want the SMH10 from Caselabs


----------



## ivanlabrie

If you want it, go for it!








You can always resell your stuff...Maximus is kinda extreme perhaps, you don't really need a uber top of the line board with these chips though.
Nor those overpriced Dominators, you can get cheaper and higher rated Gskills.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Im in a bit of a delema. I have some money saved up and I have the upgrade bug. Question is...with Haswell supposedly close by would be be a bad idea to jump on IVY now?
> mind you guys i have a FIRST gen dual core i5....its clocked like a bat out of hell but at the end of the day it's still a duallyy.
> parts i have...
> 750W XFX 80+ silver PSU
> SSD's and HDDs from current build plus 2TB green
> Sapphire 7950 950Mhz Edition
> Coolermaster V6 GT CPU cooler.
> Parts I have my eye on...
> Asus Maximus formula Z77
> Corsair Dominator Platinum 1866 8Gb kit of RAM
> and a 3770K
> case can just be a 300R with the window.....i really want the SMH10 from Caselabs


You'll only be able to cool the ivy well enough and OC it by delidding it with that v6 your thinking. Agreed with ivans ram idea platinums are honestly overrated. Lol for the mobo get mine the asus p8z77-v premium....one heck of a limited edition flagship mobo by asus. I love this thing.

Im kidding about the mobo btw its not for sale anywhere...except maybe ebay or asus...no newegg or anything though.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If you want it, go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always resell your stuff...Maximus is kinda extreme perhaps, you don't really need a uber top of the line board with these chips though.
> Nor those overpriced Dominators, you can get cheaper and higher rated Gskills.


I want it to last for about 2-3 generations and i LOVE to OC......how do u think i got a MITX with a dual core to 4.4Ghz









I wanted the sabertooth but the formula isnt that much more.....the dominators are for the purdyy lights but I hear ya onthe Gskills...best ram i have owned and my last system was a P4 socket 478 and its running 1Gb of gskills.

I just theink i screwed my self when i got this dual core when it came to gaming. I didnt get into untill BF3 cam out and now i video edit and transcode a bit and my dually hates life at that point lolz


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, poor guy...You're killing it!








Keep it as a ln2 rig, and get a proper quad. Sounds like you could use a 3770k, for your needs.
You don't really need the extreme/formula/gene boards unless you're going cold with ln2 or dice. An Msi z77 Mpower is a great choice, same as the Gigabyte z77x boards (up4/5/7, ud3h/ud5h) or the Asrock OC Formula. Even with those you can do that pretty well too


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, poor guy...You're killing it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it as a ln2 rig, and get a proper quad. Sounds like you could use a 3770k, for your needs.
> You don't really need the extreme/formula/gene boards unless you're going cold with ln2 or dice. An Msi z77 Mpower is a great choice, same as the Gigabyte z77x boards (up4/5/7, ud3h/ud5h) or the Asrock OC Formula. Even with those you can do that pretty well too


well the box i have now i can just throw server on it and an LSI RAID card and stuff 6 HDDs in it and have it as a home server.

Reason for the formula is the watter cooling....i want to get back into it...as i said the plan would be a Case labs SMH10...and another 7950 all under watter....but progressivly....like first get the 2nd 7950...then the case...then later all the WCing hardware.

My worry is that haswell being supposedly so close but its always like this with hardare anyway right lol


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> well the box i have now i can just throw server on it and an LSI RAID card and stuff 6 HDDs in it and have it as a home server.
> Reason for the formula is the watter cooling....i want to get back into it...as i said the plan would be a Case labs SMH10...and another 7950 all under watter....but progressivly....like first get the 2nd 7950...then the case...then later all the WCing hardware.
> My worry is that haswell being supposedly so close but its always like this with hardare anyway right lol


Go straight to intel and look up the haswell information. Then its all up to your ideas an imagination. We can persuade you but remember this is your rig...so your dream!







never let anyone push your ideas out of something, because that's what makes us who we are!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Go straight to intel and look up the haswell information. Then its all up to your ideas an imagination. We can persuade you but remember this is your rig...so your dream!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never let anyone push your ideas out of something, because that's what makes us who we are!


I know but I trust my OCN bretherin to guid me in the right path....I will de lid it and if i kill it well 2500Ks are cheap lol

But Haswell isn't until Q2 of 2013 right?? So I think Ivy would be alright...I mean I dont have to have the uber hardware....if that were the case I would be asking about a 3930K and Rampage Extreme.

i just want something to game on....i dont really do THAT much video encoding, Just a lil bit. I mean I could rool with a 3570K if need be but I just want something that is going to last me a while and primarally play games.....thats where its at for me.....and fold too....i want to get into that as well.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I know but I trust my OCN bretherin to guid me in the right path....I will de lid it and if i kill it well 2500Ks are cheap lol
> But Haswell isn't until Q2 of 2013 right?? So I think Ivy would be alright...I mean I dont have to have the uber hardware....if that were the case I would be asking about a 3930K and Rampage Extreme.
> i just want something to game on....i dont really do THAT much video encoding, Just a lil bit. I mean I could rool with a 3570K if need be but I just want something that is going to last me a while and primarally play games.....thats where its at for me.....and fold too....i want to get into that as well.


3770k sounds about right








I actually think the 3930k is only more expensive, not really 'better'. Better for folding and multi thread scenarios, but nothing more really...Clock per clock Ivy's faster. I consider the premium Asus boards over the top btw...Plus, their customer support sucks.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I know but I trust my OCN bretherin to guid me in the right path....I will de lid it and if i kill it well 2500Ks are cheap lol
> But Haswell isn't until Q2 of 2013 right?? So I think Ivy would be alright...I mean I dont have to have the uber hardware....if that were the case I would be asking about a 3930K and Rampage Extreme.
> i just want something to game on....i dont really do THAT much video encoding, Just a lil bit. I mean I could rool with a 3570K if need be but I just want something that is going to last me a while and primarally play games.....thats where its at for me.....and fold too....i want to get into that as well.


I was in the same situation you are in now, dive in for the 3770K or wait for Haswell. I refuse to wait until the second quarter of 2013 for an upgrade, but remember I was coming from an E6600, P5E and 2GB RAM so I had a difficult decision to make! Realistically Haswell is supposed to be 5-15% better then Ivy Bridge not counting the iGPU, but here really needs it anyway! So consider what I have said and you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I killed my chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking the IHS off and put a bit too much pressure on the knife and chipped the die. As soon as I heard the sound of crushing glass I knew what I'd done. I just ordered a new chip so I'll try again when it gets here. I've taped off the blade and measured it against the dead chip and it can't go in any deeper than it needs to. Apart from this, the process was pretty easy. The knife has a paper thin blade which slides in easily and I just slowly slid the blade through the glue. It only took a minute to get it off. I have some Liquid Ultra to use on it. I did a test on the dead chip and it goes on nicely with the little brush they include


I felt my heart drop after reading the first 4 words. really unfortunate.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> Hmm looks like I'm not on the spreadsheet for some reason. Well here we go:
> Username: rexbinary
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3218C203
> Max OC: 4.6GHz @ 1.192v (+0.050 offset)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2539939
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Swag! You missed me. Can you please add me? Thanks!
Click to expand...




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkeater*
> 
> swag,
> 
> could you add me as well.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-thread/4510#post_18338250
> 
> thnks






Sorry guys, I didn't see it.


----------



## barkeater

Thanks Swag, your the man.


----------



## rexbinary

Thanks Swag!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> I felt my heart drop after reading the first 4 words. really unfortunate.


That was the same feeling I got when I heard the crunch sound. I'm trying to stay positive tho. I just got a new board and soon I'll have a new chip. Who knows, maybe I'll win the lottery with the next one.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> That was the same feeling I got when I heard the crunch sound. I'm trying to stay positive tho. I just got a new board and soon I'll have a new chip. Who knows, maybe I'll win the lottery with the next one.


Feel bad for ya with that first chip, and hope I don't have the same experience next week when I delid.







Best wishes on getting an upgraded chip on the new one!


----------



## tw33k

Thanks man. When you de-lid, take it slow and you'll be right. You don't need to put the blade in very far to cut through the glue


----------



## Valgaur

Yeah that tim is surprisingly sticky stuff!


----------



## Th0m0_202

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*
> 
> fixing.
> Username: Th0m0_202
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3219B787
> Max OC: 4ghz (havnt bothered going higher. its summer atm)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2538899


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys, I didn't see it.


forgot me 2 ;(


----------



## VonDutch

Updated Max OC

Username: VonDutch
Max OC:5.4ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


----------



## barkeater

Holy Moly!


----------



## ChaosAD

Username: ChaosAD
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3217B593
Max OC: 4.3Ghz (want an oc to fold 24/7, wait till cpu surgery







)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2544287


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: VonDutch
> Max OC:5.4ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182


Very good. Nice OC update. You need to join *Valgaur* in doing some dice next as those vcors in the 1.7+ range are scary.

Yet, so far no burnt chips. So far....


----------



## Valgaur

Wait until tonight im gonna do a bclk oc with my 5.4 runs....its gonna be a quick dive in lol....my folding seemed to stop again while I was gone.......grrrrr

Might make it to 5.5 or 5.6


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> Username: VonDutch
> Max OC:5.4ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541182
> 
> 
> 
> Very good. Nice OC update. You need to join *Valgaur* in doing some dice next as those vcors in the 1.7+ range are scary.
> 
> Yet, so far no burnt chips. So far....
Click to expand...

 Agreed.. DICE can hit those speeds with ease and way lower volts.

Heres my latest 32mil @ -66c .. 5.61ghz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2320910_


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CL3P20*
> 
> Agreed.. DICE can hit those speeds with ease and way lower volts.
> 
> Heres my latest 32mil @ -66c .. 5.61ghz
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2320910_


That's why I wanna do dice so badly!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Wait until tonight im gonna do a bclk oc with my 5.4 runs....its gonna be a quick dive in lol....my folding seemed to stop again while I was gone.......grrrrr
> Might make it to 5.5 or 5.6


Man, I'd say you should fold with your voltage as low as possible, folding for hours, then suicide clocking at 1.7v on air! Poor Frank man, give him a break!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That's why I wanna do dice so badly!


We should be doing dice...so we can prove delidded chips can clock well on cold too!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, I'd say you should fold with your voltage as low as possible, folding for hours, then suicide clocking at 1.7v on air! Poor Frank man, give him a break!
> We should be doing dice...so we can prove delidded chips can clock well on cold too!


Oh god he's not at 5.4 right now lol! He's at 1.4 vcore for my 4.8 super stable....I believe some college idiots messed with my computer this drunk weekend.....or I just forgot to hit fold.....

I make the OC runs usually after a few days of 1.4vcore to even him out with regulatory vcore to help build a memory vcore (something I completely made up by the way) but when I did my delidded results thread. I found my vcores the exact same even after my crazy OC's.

Im trying to think if us delidded people could meet and Ln2 with the pros of OCN and get it properly and really see what are chips can do! Including Swaggy lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should freeze it asap...1.4v sounds okay for folding, at 4.8ghz, kinda like my chip.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You should freeze it asap...1.4v sounds okay for folding, at 4.8ghz, kinda like my chip.


he loves my 1.4vcore and I do to from the temps I rarely hit 75C and I haven't gotten rid of all that black goop on my pcb yet.....was a little scared to lol.


----------



## Swag

Folding at 4.8 and 4.5 have no difference. I clocked down to 4.6 because of the lower voltages and I have no benefits at 4.8.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Same here, I have very similar ppd when running 4.4ghz vs 4.7ghz. (Heck, even 4.2ghz is a tad slower...)
The biggest hit comes when you disable HT lol

Hey guys, isn't there a quick way to find my cpu-z validation? It's not in the spreadsheet...
I'll have to get 5.3ghz it seems.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Same here, I have very similar ppd when running 4.4ghz vs 4.7ghz. (Heck, even 4.2ghz is a tad slower...)
> The biggest hit comes when you disable HT lol


Well, of course the HT helps. It's essentially a 140% boost. Since the extra threads don't act as quick as the original cores.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Meh, tried to increase my max validation but it won't happen...52x works ok, but I can't validate using 52 ratio, I can with 102 bclk and 51x :/
I wanna delid now so bad. But still kinda scared to do it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Well, of course the HT helps. It's essentially a 140% boost. Since the extra threads don't act as quick as the original cores.


found the problem.....it's unstable....uh oh....NOOO LITTLE FRANKY NOOOOOO

Nah just kidding lately we've been having around a second long blackouts so it was most likely that that shut it down and my Colleges internet demands a login every time you boot...yeah OCing is annoying but I'm back next to my precious Fanky


----------



## tw33k

My new 3770K just arrived (Batch # L229B784) I just used the last of my Liquid Ultra on my AMD so just ordered some more. Can't wait to see how this 3770K compares to my last one (Batch # L202B982)


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My new 3770K just arrived (Batch # L229B784) I just used the last of my Liquid Ultra on my AMD so just ordered some more. Can't wait to see how this 3770K compares to my last one (Batch # L202B982)


Hopefully it'll be even better and less volt hungry!
I love Liquid Ultra, already used up my first tube.
I'll buy some more just to have it...Did wonders for my 670 ftw.


----------



## tw33k

I didn't realise there was so little of it there's only enough for a couple applications. The temps on my AMD machine dropped 10c compared to Antec Formula 7.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, it has like 4 drops in it...which is enough for gpu die, plus die, underside of the ihs and ihs lol


----------



## PCWargamer

I'm going to be trying Ultra too - hope it is as good as you see it


----------



## tw33k

My new chip is not as good as my last one. I used to have a 24/7 OC 4.6GHz @ 1.24v (+0.03 offset) This new chip needs 1.32v (+0.045 offset)







I'm still checking load temps but it looks like the temps are up a fair bit as well. Can't believe I killed my first chip.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My new chip is not as good as my last one. I used to have a 24/7 OC 4.6GHz @ 1.24v (+0.03 offset) This new chip needs 1.32v (+0.045 offset)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still checking load temps but it looks like the temps are up a fair bit as well. Can't believe I killed my first chip.


atleast you had the money for a second one lol. If i messed up....I was gonna be out of a comp for a couple months lol... Okay thats not a good thing.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> atleast you had the money for a second one lol. If i messed up....I was gonna be out of a comp for a couple months lol... Okay thats not a good thing.


The way you been OC'ing that thing! I thought you had a reserve stockpile in your house LOL.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> The way you been OC'ing that thing! I thought you had a reserve stockpile in your house LOL.


Nope. I just push my stuff really hard...then I baby it for a while lol its at 4.5 for folding now at 1.3vcore just to be safe. If I get Haswell Im going to OC the crap out of this thing at an Ln2 event.


----------



## tw33k

I'm lucky I had money saved. I made an error earlier. My offset is +0.015 1.352v. That's an increase of 0.106v for the same frequency (4.6GHz) Bummer







Of course temps are way up too. Hitting 90c on the hottest core, averaging mid 80s ambient is ~25c). I really want to de-lid this chip now.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Do it slowly and be careful when inserting it in the socket. I'd reccomend t aking a break away from your rig once you finish delidding it. Nerves and impatience ruined my board...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I'm lucky I had money saved. I made an error earlier. My offset is +0.015 1.352v. That's an increase of 0.106v for the same frequency (4.6GHz) Bummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course temps are way up too. Hitting 90c on the hottest core, averaging mid 80s ambient is ~25c). I really want to de-lid this chip now.


There is a great video guide on youtube of it. I used that along with Swags guide. I used a box cutter though not an exacto knife those are way to fat.


----------



## tw33k

I've got a great , thin blade. The problem was that it slipped and hit the die. I've taped it off so it can't go in too far now. I just have to wait for more Liquid Ultra to get here


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've got a great , thin blade. The problem was that it slipped and hit the die. I've taped it off so it can't go in too far now. I just have to wait for more Liquid Ultra to get here


Gotcha and that's a great idea actually I might ask for a pic of the blade with tape on it so I can include that into the delidded club main page.


----------



## tw33k

I've got a pic...


----------



## VonDutch

I used this one for de-lidding my proc..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've got a pic...


Thanks for the pic of the blade. Looks dangerous! Like a chip killer! It should be better with the tape, but I think I will go with a one sided razorblade.....









I bet you have learned how to do it better this time though!


----------



## tw33k

It took less than a minute to get the IHS off last time. If I hadn't slipped it would have worked out perfectly.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It took less than a minute to get the IHS off last time. If I hadn't slipped it would have worked out perfectly.


Oh, I can see that it can do the job and do it well, but i can also see how one slip from it would do in a chip too!

You will be fine the second time with that tape though! Looking forward to you letting us know once it is a success!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Oh, I can see that it can do the job and do it well, but i can also see how one slip from it would do in a chip too!
> You will be fine the second time with that tape though! Looking forward to you letting us know once it is a success!


Agreed can't wait to see that blade in action! It does scare me about the lanes though...just gotta be careful man. But good luck!!!

Silly liquid ultra hurry up!


----------



## tw33k

I can't get CoolLabs locally and Performance PCs are sold out of Ultra so I got some off the CoolLabs website. It's probably gonna take a week or so I reckon


----------



## ivanlabrie

Coollabs is in Germany! You should have ordered from Sidewinder computers








I'll order some more soon, 10 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Coollabs is in Germany! You should have ordered from Sidewinder computers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll order some more soon, 10 bucks plus shipping.


Thanks for the tip. I never heard of them before


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great e-tailer...A friend got an NH-d14 and I ordered LIquid Ultra. Fast shipping, good pricing and they ship international which is a big plus!
(You also get lots of options unlike frozen cpu which only uses private express mailing...$$$ yikes)


----------



## malmental

afternoon ladies and gents.
I plan on joining you real soon, this evening in-fact...
pics and temps to come.
cheers.

3570K for the win...
if in the US and live near Microcenter or Fry's they have in-store only deals and you can get the CPU and/or CPU + mobo combo for less than anywhere else.
plus they price match.

i5-3570K @ $195.74 out the door..


----------



## AbdullahG

Hey there


----------



## Arkaridge

Dam... CPU's are so much cheaper in the US. Lowest I could find a 3570K here was $230..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Dam... CPU's are so much cheaper in the US. Lowest I could find a 3570K here was $230..


omg, how about europe(netherlands), cheapest 3570k i could find is,
197 Euros = 257.8533 U.S. dollars


----------



## Arkaridge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> omg, how about europe(netherlands), cheapest 3570k i could find is,
> 197 Euros = 257.8533 U.S. dollars










Owch, I guess i was really lucky to get a good chip on my first try.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owch, I guess i was really lucky to get a good chip on my first try.


yea, i payed 301 Euros = 394 U.S. dollars for my 3770k few months ago,
still about the same prize now..


----------



## Khaled G

I've bought and installed the CM Hyper 212 EVo Turbo (Dual fans) and OCed to 4.7 GHz @ 1.325v. Barely stable, I have to raise it a notch or two.The voltage difference between 4.6 and 4.7 is huge.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I've bought and installed the CM Hyper 212 EVo Turbo (Dual fans) and OCed to 4.7 GHz @ 1.325v. Barely stable, I have to raise it a notch or two.The voltage difference between 4.6 and 4.7 is huge.


Yep every step above 4.6Ghz is whole new world [cue music]. Just be sure to check your temps as you crank the voltage up and make you doing this for fun


----------



## ivanlabrie

Don't be cry babies...

3570k here = 335usd
3770k= 500usd


----------



## ChaosAD

I am asking myself if i should sell my current cpu and buy a new one or delid. I can oc to [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Didnt go any higher due to crazy temps. I fold at 4.3 atm at 70c with my water setup in sig. I dont think i ll be able to make it wcg stable at more than [email protected] max for 24/7. What do you think?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I am asking myself if i should sell my current cpu and buy a new one or delid. I can oc to [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] Didnt go any higher due to crazy temps. I fold at 4.3 atm at 70c with my water setup in sig. I dont think i ll be able to make it wcg stable at more than [email protected] max for 24/7. What do you think?
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Delidding will drop your temps a huge amount. Look at the delidded ivy bridge club


----------



## ivanlabrie

Only concern would be resale value...I find it hard to believe someone where I live cares for a delidded chip's wonders, they'll suspect of me selling them a brick or something.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Only concern would be resale value...I find it hard to believe someone where I live cares for a delidded chip's wonders, they'll suspect of me selling them a brick or something.


if its a overclocker he will understand ..lol,
prolly give you some more money for the work you did too








not sure how warm it is where you live,
but not much headroom for OCing a "normal" 35/3770k i guess,
some summer days over here can be 30-35C, i dont think i can have a very high OC then..


----------



## sena

I know someone mentioned that, but i dont have time to browse through this massive thread.









So does higher PLL voltage helps with CPU Vcore, so if i use higher PLL, i could use lower Vcore?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I know someone mentioned that, but i dont have time to browse through this massive thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does higher PLL voltage helps with CPU Vcore, so if i use higher PLL, i could use lower Vcore?


I wouldn't say that honestly, my PLL help very little for vcore dropping but it was mainly for stability balance for me. With my pll. Any OC above 4.7 is higher than 1.5v PLL I drop PLL for temps mainly.


----------



## CL3P20

each CPU is different with PLL too..

ie - my 3770k prefers 1.82v PLL on air... and 1.65v PLL when frozen


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> I know someone mentioned that, but i dont have time to browse through this massive thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does higher PLL voltage helps with CPU Vcore, so if i use higher PLL, i could use lower Vcore?


It doesnt help getting you a better or lower vcore,
changing it can help you stabilize a OC tho,
and give a little tempdrop if you lower it


----------



## sena

Ok guys, thx for info, when i first bought i5 3570K, i just set PLL on 1.65V and left on that.

I will experiment in next couple of days.


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Keep in mind lowering PLL will only work for some. My MOBO/CPU combo doesn't like me messing with PLL. It likes me to leave it on AUTO. I tried lowering it at high OC's but I got BSOD's when lowering as low as 1.6 or 1.5 PLL at around 4.8 OC


----------



## msgclb

I found my twin!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Username: nezff
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch#: 3225B936
> Max OC: Stock (current)
> CPUZ Validation: (awaiting install)


----------



## furyn9

Hi , guys , the 3570k & 3770k can handle 4 way sli or it will be a bottleneck ?
Thanks


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi , guys , the 3570k & 3770k can handle 4 way sli or it will be a bottleneck ?
> Thanks


It wont bottleneck, and if you have the money for 4 way sli, just grab a 3770k.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi , guys , the 3570k & 3770k can handle 4 way sli or it will be a bottleneck ?
> Thanks


Yes they both can and if your doing 4 way sli you should know the 4th card doesn't give much of a performance boost. Also the Sandy Bridges can even handle quad sli without any bottlenecking. But Id get the 3770K for the extra performance boost thanks to the Z77 platform and the pci gen 3 slots.

Hope this helps


----------



## furyn9

Thanks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Thanks


no problem


----------



## malmental

just an Ivy update...
now here's the MYTH BUSTER..
HEAT...
I run my i5-3570K with a $25 CPU HS/F (cooler), I'm using a CM TX3 with dual 92mm fans.
today it's almost 75F outside and around the same (maybe slightly cooler) in the actual room.
right now I'm idling @ 22C...
my i5-2500K with CM Gemin II idled @ 28C.

yes the CM Gemin II is a downflow (cools board and VRM) and the TX3 is a side-blowing cooler but I'm just making note of the temps...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just an Ivy update...
> now here's the MYTH BUSTER..
> HEAT...
> I run my i5-3570K with a $25 CPU HS/F (cooler), I'm using a CM TX3 with dual 92mm fans.
> today it's almost 75F outside and around the same (maybe slightly cooler) in the actual room.
> right now I'm idling @ 22C...
> my i5-2500K with CM Gemin II idled @ 28C.
> yes the CM Gemin II is a downflow (cools board and VRM) and the TX3 is a side-blowing cooler but I'm just making note of the temps...


Don't use HWMonitor for temps. Download RealTemp. Its as close as you can get for Intel CPU's. Especially the newer Sandy/Ivy Bridges.


----------



## malmental

I'm on it, thanks...


----------



## mrtoyotaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm on it, thanks...


NP


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just an Ivy update...
> now here's the MYTH BUSTER..
> HEAT...
> I run my i5-3570K with a $25 CPU HS/F (cooler), I'm using a CM TX3 with dual 92mm fans.
> today it's almost 75F outside and around the same (maybe slightly cooler) in the actual room.
> right now I'm idling @ 22C...
> my i5-2500K with CM Gemin II idled @ 28C.
> yes the CM Gemin II is a downflow (cools board and VRM) and the TX3 is a side-blowing cooler but I'm just making note of the temps...


Idle temps are irrelevant so you've hardly "busted" a "myth"


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just an Ivy update...
> now here's the MYTH BUSTER..
> HEAT...
> I run my i5-3570K with a $25 CPU HS/F (cooler), I'm using a CM TX3 with dual 92mm fans.
> today it's almost 75F outside and around the same (maybe slightly cooler) in the actual room.
> right now I'm idling @ 22C...
> my i5-2500K with CM Gemin II idled @ 28C.
> yes the CM Gemin II is a downflow (cools board and VRM) and the TX3 is a side-blowing cooler but I'm just making note of the temps...
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps are irrelevant so you've hardly "busted" a "myth"
Click to expand...

I was joking...
who pissed in your cornflakes..


----------



## tw33k

of course you were...lol


----------



## nezff

is this normal temps? I played bf3 for roughly 1 hour for load.

for some reason core# 2 is higher always at idle and load.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> is this normal temps? I played bf3 for roughly 1 hour for load.
> for some reason core# 2 is higher always at idle and load.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


yes, thats "normal"








my difference was about 10 to 15C between 1 core and the others

just took a pic of my temps now, after almost 2 hours of doing normal things,

as you can see, i still have some difference, but not as much as before ( de-lid)
i must say it seems like the differences are getting less, maybe because of my
compound is on it for a few weeks now , idk..
it was about 6-8C when i just applied it(liquid pro)


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yes, thats "normal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my difference was about 10 to 15C between 1 core and the others


just making sure, because i was thinking that the heatsink or paste wasnt right on that part of the cpu.

thanks.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> just making sure, because i was thinking that the heatsink or paste wasnt right on that part of the cpu.
> thanks.


np
its the paste under the IHS, and the distance between Die and IHS which does it,
so it doesnt make very good contact everywhere , it has to "bridge the gap", and it cant


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> is this normal temps? ... for some reason core# 2 is higher always at idle and load.


I don't believe you'll ever find the cores showing the same temp.

I've now got my 3770k batch *3225B936* running on a test bench.

ASUS P8Z77-V BIOS: 1504
3770k (batch *3225B936*)
Corsair H50 cooling
G.Skill 8GB DDR3 2133
Started with on board video
WD 3.2 GB HD
Test Bench
Windows 7 64-bit

I got it up to 4.2 GHz. Any higher will have to wait until I move everything over to my HAF 932 that's full of water cooling components.

*nezff* the Real Temp GT is for 6 core / 12 thread processors. Use the Real Temp version that *VonDutch* is using.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I don't believe you'll ever find the cores showing the same temp.
> I've now got my 3770k batch *3225B936* running on a test bench.
> ASUS P8Z77-V BIOS: 1504
> 3770k (batch *3225B936*)
> Corsair H50 cooling
> G.Skill 8GB DDR3 2133
> Started with on board video
> WD 3.2 GB HD
> Test Bench
> Windows 7 64-bit
> I got it up to 4.2 GHz. Any higher will have to wait until I move everything over to my HAF 932 that's full of water cooling components.
> *nezff* the Real Temp GT is for 6 core / 12 thread processors. Use the Real Temp version that *VonDutch* is using.


I downloaded the realtemp program, but hit real temp gt because i wasnt sure. Im using the realtemp app now. There are two version inside the install folder.


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Transferred OP to new owner...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Transferred OP to new owner...


Thanks man.







Thanks michael as well for leading this club to what it is now.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Transferred OP to new owner...


Cool, but, just to be clear, from whom and to whom? Thanks!

And thanks to the original OP for getting this thread started!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XtremeCuztoms*
> 
> Transferred OP to new owner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, but, just to be clear, from whom and to whom? Thanks!
> 
> And thanks to the original OP for getting this thread started!
Click to expand...

From michaelrw to me.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Grats Swag








You know have more of that swag


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Grats Swag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know have more of that swag


Haha. Some Ivy Bridge swag.







I'm gonna be updating the OP soon with some extra information like tech specs and other things from Intel. Also, if I have time, I might add a section for articles about Intel and what they expected from Ivy.


----------



## VonDutch

http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/docs.php

interesting read









im not sure if this is one of the reasons we see a temp difference between cores,
because its not calibrated well, its to technical for me anyways ..lol (help!







)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> From michaelrw to me.


Gratz


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> From michaelrw to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gratz
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> From michaelrw to me.


Coolness! From good hands into good hands! This is good news! Looking forward to having you keep this thread moving and growing!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> From michaelrw to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coolness! From good hands into good hands! This is good news! Looking forward to having you keep this thread moving and growing!
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll be updating OP soon so we can inform the masses more.


----------



## nostra

hi guys i just bought a 3770k and i started to overclock today, i got it to 4.6 ghz @ 1.295v, iam cooling it with a Corair H100 and after 1 houre prime95 iam getting package temps at 85-87 and core temps between 78-84.

i have 2 questions.

1. how many degrees can the cpu take before its starting to take damage and decrease the life spans?
2. how many volts before the cpu takes damage?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> hi guys i just bought a 3770k and i started to overclock today, i got it to 4.6 ghz @ 1.295v, iam cooling it with a Corair H100 and after 1 houre prime95 iam getting package temps at 85-87 and core temps between 78-84.
> i have 2 questions.
> 1. how many degrees can the cpu take before its starting to take damage and decrease the life spans?
> 2. how many volts before the cpu takes damage?
> thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "UPDATE"
> i tryed to set my speeds 4.4 GHz but somehow my mother board wont let me change settings.... i can't even disable the overclock... when i try load optimized settings it just makes a 4.6GHz @ 1.33v
> its pretty ******* annoying
> i got a Asus Maximus V GENE if it can help


1. to be on the safe side, dont go over 90C, ivy can run a bit hotter then sandy,
(Sandy Bridge TJmax is 98C, Ivy Bridge is 105C.)
you prolly run onto the max temp before max voltage..

2. intel states 1.52V max, so going over that, would mean (more) degradation over time,
or damage like you say, i went all the way up to 1.75V vcore, and it still works great,
but that was only for short moments, wouldnt recommend it to anyone ..lol
again, to be safe, dont go over 1.4V, or better, stay close to 1.3-1.35V vcore, and youll be fine









we have some great guides on this forum which can give you more answers..
i liked this one, and learned alot from it,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

o, and are you doing all settings in bios, or using software to make changes?

theres also a thread for asus mobo's. maybe you should check there too








http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## nostra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 1. to be on the safe side, dont go over 90C, ivy can run a bit hotter then sandy,
> (Sandy Bridge TJmax is 98C, Ivy Bridge is 105C.)
> you prolly run onto the max temp before max voltage..
> 2. intel states 1.52V max, so going over that, would mean (more) degradation over time,
> or damage like you say, i went all the way up to 1.75V vcore, and it still works great,
> but that was only for short moments, wouldnt recommend it to anyone ..lol
> again, to be safe, dont go over 1.4V, or better, stay close to 1.3-1.35V vcore, and youll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have some great guides on this forum which can give you more answers..
> i liked this one, and learned alot from it,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> o, and are you doing all settings in bios, or using software to make changes?
> theres also a thread for asus mobo's. maybe you should check there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


i did fix my mobo by making a cmos reset, and got my settings back at 44GHz @ 1.19v, iam stress testing it atm my max pakage temp is 70 and my core temps is between 62-68
and thanks for the answers and links i will check them out


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> 44GHz @ 1.19v


You want to sell???
would love to have a chip running 44ghz and 1.19V ..LOL jk jk









good to hear you solved that problem tho








and yvmw..


----------



## nostra

i will think about


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nostra*
> 
> 44GHz @ 1.19v
> 
> 
> 
> You want to sell???
> would love to have a chip running 44ghz and 1.19V ..LOL jk jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good to hear you solved that problem tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yvmw..
Click to expand...

We got a troll! Haha. Would love that capability right?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Another thread to add to my 'must read to keep myself updated' list. My i5 3570K will arrive tommorow I hope!


----------



## mahiv87

Username: mahiv87
Chip Model: i5 3570k
Batch #: L204B145
Max OC: 4.6Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557727


----------



## Valgaur

Update

3770K
Valgaur
H100

CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Update
> 3770K
> Valgaur
> H100
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184


Frankie!
you did it








your boss earned a new nickname,
"Punisher"!


(to funny, the new movie working title is, The Punisher: Welcome Back Frank..) LOL


----------



## VonDutch

Well , here my new entry for the "crazy bunch"..

*Update:*
VonDutch
3770K
Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull

o valgaur.. "oops, i did it again"









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354

so, i opened my frontdoor , to let the cold in,
it was under zero last night, -2C
just made a pic from my temps after 5-10 min


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Well , here my new entry for the "crazy bunch"..
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> o valgaur.. "oops, i did it again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> so, i opened my frontdoor , to let the cold in,
> it was under zero last night, -2C
> just made a pic from my temps after 5-10 min


YES Thats what us delidders do! LOL Gratz yet again on you getting it with me again!!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> YES Thats what us delidders do! LOL Gratz yet again on you getting it with me again!!


Thanks Bro








2mhz aint much, but it doesnt matter if you win a race with 1 meter or 1 cm right ..lol

ran into a little problem tho, i couldnt set my vcore higher then 1.850V,
when i put in 1.855V or 1.860V it just jumped back to auto...
something i have to disable to make it go higher?

(just in case valgaur decides to go for 5.6ghz...LOL)


----------



## malmental

this P8Z68-M Pro has a limited BIOS AI Tweak section, it's like you only have a few presets on how to clock.
my temps are fine and probably can run @ 4.4-4.5GHz with no issue but I would have like more control.
I'm able to manually offset all voltages going through one by one but even that is somewhat limited because
of the LLC option is only 'enable' and nothing else. also I would like to tell my CPU to run over 100% but I can't.
I'll make do..









bottom line is I like the board for my 'daily driver' unit and mild overclock like up to 4.2Ghz even on mostly auto is no problem.
anything higher of a clock and this is probably not the best board to work with.

as for the 3570K, I like it and I have each 2550K/2500K chips to compare it with.
seems to idle lower and of course less voltage.
I can tell the 4-7% increase in performance Ivy is stated to have over Sandy @ same clocks..

cheers.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Thanks Bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2mhz aint much, but it doesnt matter if you win a race with 1 meter or 1 cm right ..lol
> ran into a little problem tho, i couldnt set my vcore higher then 1.850V,
> when i put in 1.855V or 1.860V it just jumped back to auto...
> something i have to disable to make it go higher?
> (just in case valgaur decides to go for 5.6ghz...LOL)


I'm pretty sure most motherboards have a jumper somewhere to disable the extremely high voltages unless you switch it. Give your manual a read and see if you can find it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I'm pretty sure most motherboards have a jumper somewhere to disable the extremely high voltages unless you switch it. Give your manual a read and see if you can find it.


will do, thanks


----------



## CalypsoRaz

CalypsoRaz
3770K
3226B900
No OC yet, Just got 'er all installed
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558946


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> CalypsoRaz
> 3770K
> 3226B900
> No OC yet, Just got 'er all installed
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558946


welcome








very nice setup you have there,
should do well with ocing..


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice setup you have there,
> should do well with ocing..


Thank you =)

Can't wait to try my hand at some intel overclocks


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> Thank you =)
> Can't wait to try my hand at some intel overclocks


Push it like me and Von do!


----------



## Dradien

Happy to join the IB family!

Username: *Dradien*
Chip Model: *I5 3570*
Batch #: *3221c093*
Max OC: *4.6 Ghz*
CPUZ Validation Link: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559227*


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Happy to join the IB family!
> Username: *Dradien*
> Chip Model: *I5 3570*
> Batch #: *3221c093*
> Max OC: *4.6 Ghz*
> CPUZ Validation Link: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559227*


Welcome *Dradien*! Glad to have you.

Did you get to that OC from the auto tuner, or by manual? Vcore is high at 1.368v for 4.6GHz.


----------



## nezff

mild overclock. first time trying this.

I just bumped up the clock to 42 and hit go.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Push it like me and Von do!


----------



## Bigdale7

Member of the club now...

Username: Bigdale7
Chip Model: i5 3570
Batch # L221A962
Max OC: 4.7 so far
CPUZ validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559322


----------



## AbdullahG

I always hear about how too little voltage can cause instability. Can too much voltage do the same? Just curious.


----------



## enigma7820

not too my knowledge just too much heat and why woud you want to use to much voltage you the right amount by trail and error through test after you do your testing as long as temps are good and you pass 50+ test on IBT i would keep those setting go back into bios and add on bump up to your vcore and be happy


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*


Very good! That's what I picture *Valgaur* looking when he is "pushing it"!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Username: *JuliusCivilis*
Chip Model: *i5 3570K*
Batch #: *L224C029*
Max OC: *Not max but this is fine for me: 4.2*
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559368


----------



## Dradien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Welcome *Dradien*! Glad to have you.
> Did you get to that OC from the auto tuner, or by manual? Vcore is high at 1.368v for 4.6GHz.


Manual, but I'm tweaking it. First time with an Intel processor...ever...so it's a bit new to me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Do you guys think i can get higher then 4.6Ghz? I am @ 1.35v and load 82C.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Happy to join the IB family!
> 
> Username: *Dradien*
> Chip Model: *I5 3570*
> Batch #: *3221c093*
> Max OC: *4.6 Ghz*
> CPUZ Validation Link: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559227*


your voltage for IB is insanely high..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Happy to join the IB family!
> Username: *Dradien*
> Chip Model: *I5 3570*
> Batch #: *3221c093*
> Max OC: *4.6 Ghz*
> CPUZ Validation Link: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559227*
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome *Dradien*! Glad to have you.
> 
> Did you get to that OC from the auto tuner, or by manual? Vcore is high at 1.368v for 4.6GHz.
Click to expand...

^
what you just said...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I always hear about how too little voltage can cause instability. Can too much voltage do the same? Just curious.


too much will fry it..


----------



## AbdullahG

^Clear enough.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> ^Clear enough.


how's Tom's.?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> how's Tom's.?


I occasionally drop by for a conversation. I'm usually busy with other things, so I don't spend much time on there. I do talk to stickg often on Steam.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Well , here my new entry for the "crazy bunch"..
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> o valgaur.. "oops, i did it again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> so, i opened my frontdoor , to let the cold in,
> it was under zero last night, -2C
> just made a pic from my temps after 5-10 min


Tried for 5550 Mhz but no go lol couldn't even get my BCLK to 100.5 or even 100.1 lol I think I finally hit the wall. I dont wanna break that 1.9 vcore wall either that one scares me.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*


You wanna know whats funny? Thats one of ym favorite songs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Very good! That's what I picture *Valgaur* looking when he is "pushing it"!


Yup! You got that right!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Do you guys think i can get higher then 4.6Ghz? I am @ 1.35v and load 82C.


What the heck? Dont tell me that is a custom loop with those temps.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Tried for 5550 Mhz but no go lol couldn't even get my BCLK to 100.5 or even 100.1 lol I think I finally hit the wall. I dont wanna break that 1.9 vcore wall either that one scares me.....


You know ..even with the cold coming into my hallway, that dropped the temps to about 0C,
i was actually sweating when i booted 5.5ghz and 1.850V vcore,
and the sweating got even worse when i discovered that i didnt have cpu-z installed yet,
i closed my eyes when i clicked install ..lol, but it all worked out









like i said elsewhere, i cant get my vcore higher then that 1.850V,
1.855V or higher just resets to auto, guess that "safety" isnt for nothing ..lol

i think we both did a (crazy) great job ocing to 5.5ghz


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> You know ..even with the cold coming into my hallway, that dropped the temps to about 0C,
> i was actually sweating when i booted 5.5ghz and 1.850V vcore,
> and the sweating got even worse when i discovered that i didnt have cpu-z installed yet,
> i closed my eyes when i clicked install ..lol, but it all worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said elsewhere, i cant get my vcore higher then that 1.850V,
> 1.855V or higher just resets to auto, guess that "safety" isnt for nothing ..lol
> i think we both did a (crazy) great job ocing to 5.5ghz


I agree lol. We both took our delids and proved what could be done with the right tweaking and well....shivers lol. This really shows how sturdy and resilient these chips are.

One thing that surprised me is that both of us have a wickedly close vcore for every OC as well. especially when we are above 5Ghz. Even more interesting is that mine from Malaysia and I think I remember your being from Costa Rica.....not quite sure though.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree lol. We both took our delids and proved what could be done with the right tweaking and well....shivers lol. This really shows how sturdy and resilient these chips are.
> One thing that surprised me is that both of us have a wickedly close vcore for every OC as well. especially when we are above 5Ghz. Even more interesting is that mine from Malaysia and I think I remember your being from Costa Rica.....not quite sure though.


yep, mine is from Costa Rica,
funny thing is, everytime you got yours 100mhz higher, i just copied your vcore,
and it worked all the way









"sturdy and resilient".. indeedy, it felt like i was more stressed then my chip doing this ..lol
we really turned some heads with our crazy oc's, thats for sure ..

this is one crazy oc chip, no wonder intel tried to give it a mild oc without de-lidding it,
still 4.4 - 4.5ghz doable for most and is a very nice speedgain,
25-30% extra speed for free is very good, and 4.5 + 7% = 4.815 for sandy


----------



## VonDutch

Welcome Dradien, nezff, JuliusCivilis and others i might have missed








this thread is going so fast ..lol, every morning i have to read up about 3 pages ..
Bigdale7, nice oc and vcore


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yep, mine is from Costa Rica,
> funny thing is, everytime you got yours 100mhz higher, i just copied your vcore,
> and it worked all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "sturdy and resilient".. indeedy, it felt like i was more stressed then my chip doing this ..lol
> we really turned some heads with our crazy oc's, thats for sure ..
> this is one crazy oc chip, no wonder inel tried to give it a mild oc without de-lidding it,
> still 4.4 - 4.5ghz doable for most and is a very nice speedgain,
> 25-30% extra speed for free is very good, and 4.5 + 7% = 4.815 for sandy


Yup That's why I wanna get the research fully done for INTEL so we can show them to not hide their results but to let us show the world how to fully utilize the CPU's we are given. I still can't believe they did that with the TIM!


----------



## Arkaridge

Man.. every time i saw you guys reach a higher overclock. I wanted to pull my hair out. Those Vcore's just kept going higher and higher.









Well done Valgaur and Vondutch! =O


----------



## D7my

guys quick question
is it ok to Fold @ 80C ? 83 max core temp
i5 3570k @ 4.8


----------



## jojoenglish85

I would like to join, just got my 3770k. On its way in the mail.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkaridge*
> 
> Man.. every time i saw you guys reach a higher overclock. I wanted to pull my hair out. Those Vcore's just kept going higher and higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done Valgaur and Vondutch! =O


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> guys quick question
> is it ok to Fold @ 80C ? 83 max core temp
> i5 3570k @ 4.8


should be ok,
keep a eye on temps if youre folding for longer time,
saw someone mention temps will go higher if you fold for a few days..
you notice big difference when you use 4.7ghz for folding, time wise etc ? and temps?
might consider taking it down a notch, if the difference isnt that big








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I would like to join, just got my 3770k. On its way in the mail.


Welcome


----------



## D7my

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> should be ok,
> keep a eye on temps if youre folding for longer time,
> saw someone mention temps will go higher if you fold for a few days..
> you notice big difference when you use 4.7ghz for folding, time wise etc ? and temps?
> might consider taking it down a notch, if the difference isnt that big


sorry mate i dont go down ,, i only go up








and thanks very much


----------



## nezff

quick question guys. I tried my hand at my first overclock. I have the sniper 3 board and 3770k cpu. I basically just bumped the multiplier up to 42 and hit go.

I left bclk at auto and everything else at stock. I notice the voltage throttles up or down with loads. Am I doing this right?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question guys. I tried my hand at my first overclock. I have the sniper 3 board and 3770k cpu. I basically just bumped the multiplier up to 42 and hit go.
> 
> I left bclk at auto and everything else at stock. I notice the voltage throttles up or down with loads. Am I doing this right?


Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6170/four-multigpu-z77-boards-from-280350-plx-pex-8747-featuring-gigabyte-asrock-ecs-and-evga/6

switch CPU Load Line Calibration to Extreme to improve stability and remove VDroop. On an LLC setting of automatic and a fixed CPU voltage of 1.100 volts, in the OS at load this dropped down to 1.068 volts. Changing LLC to extreme gave an OS reading of 1.104 volts, which usually results in a little extra temperature but improved stability all around. Here are our results:

Starting at 44x multiplier and 1.100 volts, the system was stable with LLC on automatic and showed an OS load voltage of 1.068 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 69°C during PovRay and 72°C during OCCT.

The 45x multiplier was stable at 1.100 volts, but with the CPU LLC set to Extreme. This showed an OS load voltage of 1.104 volts. This also gave peak temperatures of 74°C during PovRay and 76°C during OCCT.

The 46x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.150 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.152 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 79°C during PovRay and 78°C during OCCT.

The 47x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.200 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.200 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 85°C during PovRay and 88°C during OCCT.

The 48x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.275 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.272 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 97°C during PovRay and 102°C during OCCT.

Understandably we did not try higher speeds or voltages due to the load temperatures already being reached.

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1933/12/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1259334/official-gigabyte-g1-sniper-3-m3-owners-thread-club/440_40


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/6170/four-multigpu-z77-boards-from-280350-plx-pex-8747-featuring-gigabyte-asrock-ecs-and-evga/6
> switch CPU Load Line Calibration to Extreme to improve stability and remove VDroop. On an LLC setting of automatic and a fixed CPU voltage of 1.100 volts, in the OS at load this dropped down to 1.068 volts. Changing LLC to extreme gave an OS reading of 1.104 volts, which usually results in a little extra temperature but improved stability all around. Here are our results:
> Starting at 44x multiplier and 1.100 volts, the system was stable with LLC on automatic and showed an OS load voltage of 1.068 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 69°C during PovRay and 72°C during OCCT.
> The 45x multiplier was stable at 1.100 volts, but with the CPU LLC set to Extreme. This showed an OS load voltage of 1.104 volts. This also gave peak temperatures of 74°C during PovRay and 76°C during OCCT.
> The 46x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.150 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.152 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 79°C during PovRay and 78°C during OCCT.
> The 47x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.200 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.200 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 85°C during PovRay and 88°C during OCCT.
> The 48x multiplier was stable at a minimum of 1.275 volts, with LLC set to Extreme and an OS load voltage of 1.272 volts. This gave peak temperatures of 97°C during PovRay and 102°C during OCCT.
> Understandably we did not try higher speeds or voltages due to the load temperatures already being reached.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1933/12/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259334/official-gigabyte-g1-sniper-3-m3-owners-thread-club/440_40


I have read Sins guide, I am a member of the sniper 3 forum also.

Forgive me as this is my first overclock, and I am a little stumped on some of the adjustments like DVID, LLC etc.. I have no idea what they are nor what they do.


----------



## Bigdale7

Thanks VonDutch.. yea I think I might have a pretty good chip. Watching you two and your insane vcore/OC makes me want to keep going, maybe delid..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> guys quick question
> is it ok to Fold @ 80C ? 83 max core temp
> i5 3570k @ 4.8


Honestly 4.5 is much better for temps and points there isn't a 20 point difference between 4.8 and 4.5. I even use 4.5 its much easier on the chip with temps and vcore and such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Thanks VonDutch.. yea I think I might have a pretty good chip. Watching you two and your insane vcore/OC makes me want to keep going, maybe delid..


Do it you need to look at all the info and read very carefully and decide. But it has great rewards!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> I have read Sins guide, I am a member of the sniper 3 forum also.
> 
> Forgive me as this is my first overclock, and I am a little stumped on some of the adjustments like DVID, LLC etc.. I have no idea what they are nor what they do.
Click to expand...

DVID = Gigabyte Dynamic Vcore. Vcore must be set to normal or DVID will not function. All C states and EIST etc must be enabled.

The idea is to 'find' the max Vcore necessary for stablity. Then 'know' what is the normal cpu voltage supplied by the board's bios.
Not something you set but Vcore supplied automatically by board bios.
Then subtract default Vcore from the Max Vcore needed for stability. This resultant number is inserted as the DVID setting.
Thus DVID is NOT some arbitrary 0.1 or 0.4 setting but an actual value determined setting by testing and doing the math.
"DVID would only or should only come into play after stability is reached"

Hope this helps

Increased range between 44 to 47x multipliers will generally require an LLC recommended setting of high to ultra high.
Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> DVID = Gigabyte Dynamic Vcore. Vcore must be set to normal or DVID will not function. All C states and EIST etc must be enabled.
> The idea is to 'find' the max Vcore necessary for stablity. Then 'know' what is the normal cpu voltage supplied by the board's bios.
> Not something you set but Vcore supplied automatically by board bios.
> Then subtract default Vcore from the Max Vcore needed for stability. This resultant number is inserted as the DVID setting.
> Thus DVID is NOT some arbitrary 0.1 or 0.4 setting but an actual value determined setting by testing and doing the math.
> "DVID would only or should only come into play after stability is reached"
> Hope this helps
> Increased range between 44 to 47x multipliers will generally require an LLC recommended setting of high to ultra high.
> Increasing the range between 48 to 50x multiplier will generally require a LLC recommended setting of ultra high.


I just set the turbo multipleir to 45, and llc to extreme. hit go

I think i might have did something wrong, because when I hit 4.5 ghz load in windows, the voltage goes to 1.3 etc.


----------



## malmental

1.3xx (what's the exact).
tried using a (-) negative offset.?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1.3xx (what's the exact).
> tried using a (-) negative offset.?


Ok, im lost now. When I hit validate on cpu-z with prime 95 running, it showed 1.416 core voltage. But this shows something different:





here is what my bios looks like. Only things ive changed"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What the heck? Dont tell me that is a custom loop with those temps.


What did you expect? Custom Loop after running Prime 95 24 hours.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What did you expect? Custom Loop after running Prime 95 24 hours.


How high does it get just in the first 20 mins of running prime?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 1.3xx (what's the exact).
> tried using a (-) negative offset.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, im lost now. When I hit validate on cpu-z with prime 95 running, it showed 1.416 core voltage. But this shows something different:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what my bios looks like. Only things ive changed"
Click to expand...

try this as a base.

* disable your IGP (also kills off Virtu Lucid if available)
* disable speed spectrum
* disable turbo boost
(some motherboards will disable turbo when speed spectrum is disabled)
* LLC - medium (x45 and below)
* Phase Control - optimized
* enable internal PPL overvoltage
* enable execute disable bit
* enable Intel Virtualization Tech
* disable CPUID Maximum
* disable overspeed protection
* CPU @ 120%
* CPU voltage - offset mode (-0.015)
* long and short duration times, set them both to 150...
* make sure power saving features are enabled:
C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
* set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
* XMP RAM
* save and exit
* boot into windows

LLC - load line calibration
x45 = medium / x49 = high+


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D7my*
> 
> sorry mate i dont go down ,, i only go up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thanks very much


lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> quick question guys. I tried my hand at my first overclock. I have the sniper 3 board and 3770k cpu. I basically just bumped the multiplier up to 42 and hit go.
> I left bclk at auto and everything else at stock. I notice the voltage throttles up or down with loads. Am I doing this right?


it can jump a bit, i see that with my oc's too, not much tho..

on auto, and just upping multiplier, you can have a bit higher vcore btw,
setting fixed, or using offset, will prolly give you less vcore,
and lower temps








so, yea, youre doing it right..np,


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Ok, im lost now. When I hit validate on cpu-z with prime 95 running, it showed 1.416 core voltage. But this shows something different:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is what my bios looks like. Only things ive changed"


if use the default CPU Vcore (normal), in last pic from bios,
then youre mobo decides what voltage to use,
and most of the time its way to high..

use this as a reference, to set that to a fixed vcore for now

4.5ghz could prolly do with 1.25V vcore, set that, or 1.275 or 1.30V vcore
if you like to start with,
you can always lower it if it works








the above chart is a average, doesnt mean 1.25V works for every chip..


----------



## Valgaur

Especially when you get a stock cpu speed 1.24 vcore is far to much lol I coulg get mine below 1 vcore I bet. They over do the vcore far to much


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How high does it get just in the first 20 mins of running prime?


Thats the highest core after 24 Hours. 20 mins i think it was 72-74 i think.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if use the default CPU Vcore (normal), in last pic from bios,
> then youre mobo decides what voltage to use,
> and most of the time its way to high..
> use this as a reference, to set that to a fixed vcore for now
> 
> 4.5ghz could prolly do with 1.25V vcore, set that, or 1.275 or 1.30V vcore
> if you like to start with,
> you can always lower it if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the above chart is a average, doesnt mean 1.25V works for every chip..


Basically, I need to change the multiplier, set the vcore to a manual setting, and... change anything else?

I was going off one of the links mal sent me. They set LLC to extreme. Also, do I need to turn off turbo?
Sorry, this is my first overclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> try this as a base.
> * disable your IGP (also kills off Virtu Lucid if available)
> * disable speed spectrum
> * disable turbo boost
> (some motherboards will disable turbo when speed spectrum is disabled)
> * LLC - medium (x45 and below)
> * Phase Control - optimized
> * enable internal PPL overvoltage
> * enable execute disable bit
> * enable Intel Virtualization Tech
> * disable CPUID Maximum
> * disable overspeed protection
> * CPU @ 120%
> * CPU voltage - offset mode (-0.015)
> * long and short duration times, set them both to 150...
> * make sure power saving features are enabled:
> C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
> * set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
> * XMP RAM
> * save and exit
> * boot into windows
> LLC - load line calibration
> x45 = medium / x49 = high+


holy crap!

you lost me.


----------



## nezff

I just set the multiplier to 45, set vcore to 1.25, turned off turbo, enabled power saving options C1,c3 etc.. and set LLC to normal.
ran prime and the vcore went up to 1.33.

Im not understanding why it is bumping the vcore up when I set it manually.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I just set the multiplier to 45, set vcore to 1.25, turned off turbo, enabled power saving options C1,c3 etc.. and set LLC to normal.
> ran prime and the vcore went up to 1.33.
> Im not understanding why it is bumping the vcore up when I set it manually.


Set LLC @ Turbo.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Set LLC @ Turbo.


Set LLC from normal to standard and windows wouldnt boot.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahiv87*
> 
> Username: mahiv87
> Chip Model: i5 3570k
> Batch #: L204B145
> Max OC: 4.6Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2557727


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Update
> 
> 3770K
> Valgaur
> H100
> 
> CPU-Z: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Well , here my new entry for the "crazy bunch"..
> 
> *Update:*
> VonDutch
> 3770K
> Cooler: Scythe Mugen2 Rev.B Push/Pull
> 
> o valgaur.. "oops, i did it again"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> 
> so, i opened my frontdoor , to let the cold in,
> it was under zero last night, -2C
> just made a pic from my temps after 5-10 min


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz*
> 
> CalypsoRaz
> 3770K
> 3226B900
> No OC yet, Just got 'er all installed
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558946


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradien*
> 
> Happy to join the IB family!
> 
> Username: *Dradien*
> Chip Model: *I5 3570*
> Batch #: *3221c093*
> Max OC: *4.6 Ghz*
> CPUZ Validation Link: *http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559227*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Member of the club now...
> 
> Username: Bigdale7
> Chip Model: i5 3570
> Batch # L221A962
> Max OC: 4.7 so far
> CPUZ validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559322


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Username: *JuliusCivilis*
> Chip Model: *i5 3570K*
> Batch #: *L224C029*
> Max OC: *Not max but this is fine for me: 4.2*
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2559368


Welcome all.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> I just set the multiplier to 45, set vcore to 1.25, turned off turbo, enabled power saving options C1,c3 etc.. and set LLC to normal.
> ran prime and the vcore went up to 1.33.
> 
> Im not understanding why it is bumping the vcore up when I set it manually.


OK.
keep it like that and let's just use the - offset to lower the voltage and temps..

wait..
what about the rest of the changes like Phase control and such.?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> You know ..even with the cold coming into my hallway, that dropped the temps to about 0C,
> i was actually sweating when i booted 5.5ghz and 1.850V vcore,
> and the sweating got even worse when i discovered that i didnt have cpu-z installed yet,
> i closed my eyes when i clicked install ..lol, but it all worked out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said elsewhere, i cant get my vcore higher then that 1.850V,
> 1.855V or higher just resets to auto, guess that "safety" isnt for nothing ..lol
> i think we both did a (crazy) great job ocing to 5.5ghz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I agree lol. We both took our delids and proved what could be done with the right tweaking and well....shivers lol. This really shows how sturdy and resilient these chips are.
> One thing that surprised me is that both of us have a wickedly close vcore for every OC as well. especially when we are above 5Ghz. Even more interesting is that mine from Malaysia and I think I remember your being from Costa Rica.....not quite sure though.


Hey, have you two made it into the 2GHz club yet? I think you both now qualify!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK.
> keep it like that and let's just use the - offset to lower the voltage and temps..
> wait..
> what about the rest of the changes like Phase control and such.?


Didn't touch anything other than multiplier 45, turbo off, c1e c3 enabled, LLC set to normal, vcore changed from auto to 1.250. Booted.

Set LLC to standard. No boot

LLC settings are auto,normal,standard,low, medium, high turbo extreme


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey, have you two made it into the 2GHz club yet? I think you both now qualify!


Yup made it an hour ago....and really Swag....just a Welcome All....no really Valgaur or your chips are gonna explode?







Glad your back though Swag!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey, have you two made it into the 2GHz club yet? I think you both now qualify!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup made it an hour ago....and really Swag....just a Welcome All....no really Valgaur or your chips are gonna explode?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your back though Swag!
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I'll be adding you all soon once I'm done with this practice test.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding you all soon once I'm done with this practice test.


Okay no biggy....I think I'm actually sick....ugh


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Okay no biggy....I think I'm actually sick....ugh


All that freezing cold OCing starting to get to you? Hope not....


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey, have you two made it into the 2GHz club yet? I think you both now qualify!


not yet.. will try and find it today, and join


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Basically, I need to change the multiplier, set the vcore to a manual setting, and... change anything else?
> 
> I was going off one of the links mal sent me. They set LLC to extreme. Also, do I need to turn off turbo?
> Sorry, this is my first overclock.
> 
> Didn't touch anything other than multiplier 45, turbo off, c1e c3 enabled, LLC set to normal, vcore changed from auto to 1.250. Booted.
> Set LLC to standard. No boot
> LLC settings are auto,normal,standard,low, medium, high turbo extreme


yea,. basically
and np, im new to ocing also and intel, only about 1 month old ..lol

o, i just noticed in the pic's from your bios,
youre using the profile1 for youre ram, for now reset it to auto,
and only put your multi in by hand, 16? , i noticed it can make your OC unstable too,
so when you oc the cpu, its easier to rule out crashes because of ram,
you can always use the profile again when youre done ocing cpu









LLC set to Turbo is best, that gives you a little vdroop,
standard gives more vdroop, thats prolly why it didnt boot,
extreme..nah, they say(sin guide) to use it if you run ice or ln2..

i have C3/C6 state disabled in mine, only C1 is enabled/auto and eist,
i dont even enable them, just set to auto..all good

CPU/PCIe Base Clock you have auto, better put 100 in there..

turbo power limit(watts) 300
core current limit(amps) 200
i quote
If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed.
end quote

thats about it basically, we'll get to offset later, if you like
offset needs a bit more work to get it right,
it was confusing for me too at first,
better get to know other settings first..


----------



## pm1109

Username: pm1109
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: L220B467
Max OC: 4.6 ghz (not delidded)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2561091

Sign me up


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK.
> keep it like that and let's just use the - offset to lower the voltage and temps..
> wait..
> what about the rest of the changes like Phase control and such.?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't touch anything other than multiplier 45, turbo off, c1e c3 enabled, LLC set to normal, vcore changed from auto to 1.250. Booted.
> 
> Set LLC to standard. No boot
> 
> LLC settings are auto,normal,standard,low, medium, high turbo extreme
Click to expand...

what happens when you set it to medium.?


----------



## snipekill2445

Just bought a 3570K, and a Asus P8Z77-V Pro.

They should be here in a couple of days! I can't wait for MOAR POWAH


----------



## CiX

Hi all, I'm planning to get a i3 3220 Ivy, but I heard that motherboard with older BIOS will not run with Ivy Bridge CPU unless the BIOS are updated to latest version with a Sandy Bridge CPU first. Is this true? If so, should I just get a i3 2100/2120 Sandy instead?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea,. basically
> and np, im new to ocing also and intel, only about 1 month old ..lol
> o, i just noticed in the pic's from your bios,
> youre using the profile1 for youre ram, for now reset it to auto,
> and only put your multi in by hand, 16? , i noticed it can make your OC unstable too,
> so when you oc the cpu, its easier to rule out crashes because of ram,
> you can always use the profile again when youre done ocing cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC set to Turbo is best, that gives you a little vdroop,
> standard gives more vdroop, thats prolly why it didnt boot,
> extreme..nah, they say(sin guide) to use it if you run ice or ln2..
> i have C3/C6 state disabled in mine, only C1 is enabled/auto and eist,
> i dont even enable them, just set to auto..all good
> CPU/PCIe Base Clock you have auto, better put 100 in there..
> turbo power limit(watts) 300
> core current limit(amps) 200
> i quote
> If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed.
> end quote
> thats about it basically, we'll get to offset later, if you like
> offset needs a bit more work to get it right,
> it was confusing for me too at first,
> better get to know other settings first..


Ok.

Set multiplier to 45
Set Base clock to 100
Set LLC to turbo
Set Vcore to 1.22
NO BOOT.

Set Vcore to 1.25
Boot
Crashed after about 1 minute of prime 95.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what happens when you set it to medium.?


havent tried it yet


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiX*
> 
> Hi all, I'm planning to get a i3 3220 Ivy, but I heard that motherboard with older BIOS will not run with Ivy Bridge CPU unless the BIOS are updated to latest version with a Sandy Bridge CPU first. Is this true? If so, should I just get a i3 2100/2120 Sandy instead?


What MB are you getting?


----------



## CiX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What MB are you getting?


I'm thinking of AsRock H61-M (mostly), Foxconn B75M or ECS H61H2-M3. The Foxconn is a bit weird because they didn't state Ivy i3 in their supported CPU list, but the Ivy i5 and i7 are supported.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea,. basically
> and np, im new to ocing also and intel, only about 1 month old ..lol
> o, i just noticed in the pic's from your bios,
> youre using the profile1 for youre ram, for now reset it to auto,
> and only put your multi in by hand, 16? , i noticed it can make your OC unstable too,
> so when you oc the cpu, its easier to rule out crashes because of ram,
> you can always use the profile again when youre done ocing cpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLC set to Turbo is best, that gives you a little vdroop,
> standard gives more vdroop, thats prolly why it didnt boot,
> extreme..nah, they say(sin guide) to use it if you run ice or ln2..
> i have C3/C6 state disabled in mine, only C1 is enabled/auto and eist,
> i dont even enable them, just set to auto..all good
> CPU/PCIe Base Clock you have auto, better put 100 in there..
> turbo power limit(watts) 300
> core current limit(amps) 200
> i quote
> If you decide to leave on power saving options, make sure that you increase the turbo current limits for the CPU within the turbo settings list to 200A and 300W to totally maximize Intel Turbo limits; however this might not be needed.
> end quote
> thats about it basically, we'll get to offset later, if you like
> offset needs a bit more work to get it right,
> it was confusing for me too at first,
> better get to know other settings first..
> 
> 
> 
> Ok.
> 
> Set multiplier to 45
> Set Base clock to 100
> Set LLC to turbo
> Set Vcore to 1.22
> NO BOOT.
> 
> Set Vcore to 1.25
> Boot
> Crashed after about 1 minute of prime 95.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what happens when you set it to medium.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> havent tried it yet
Click to expand...

I do not manually set voltage, I actually keep it on auto and then offset from their.

LLC on turbo is too high for you and my way I haven't blue screened yet.
(knock on wood)
your not running a high clock, to me a high clock starts after 4.5GHz.
so after 4.5GHz then you need to set the voltage
(my opinion)

seriously, go through and use my settings and run it to get voltage and temps.
then we'll offset from there.
to be honest we might have been done by now...

* LLC - medium (x45 and below)
* Phase Control - optimized
* enable internal PPL overvoltage
* long and short duration times, set them both to 150...
* make sure power saving features are enabled:
C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
* set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%


----------



## Valgaur

The truly best way to find your vcore is to just set everything to normal. The you set the vcore to let's say 1.3 and up the vcore until it either bsod or doesn't boot. I have used manual for the longest time no point in offset since I run 100% power all day every day. Use manual to find the necessary vcore then use offset to save power for it. Manual is the easiest way to find your vcore honney hole. It saves tones of time. I spent 5 hours finding my 4.0 to 5.1 Ghz this is kinda taking a ridiculous amount of time as stated above. And you can't just use someone elses setttings unless you get really lucky like me and VonDutch who have different region chips but the exact same vcore needs per clock.

Use manual for now to find the stability points then use offset it will save you much more time. Even using you in windows ai suite tweaker or whatever its called. Try that and tell me what happens


----------



## malmental




----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Ok.
> Set multiplier to 45
> Set Base clock to 100
> Set LLC to turbo
> Set Vcore to 1.22
> NO BOOT.
> Set Vcore to 1.25
> Boot
> Crashed after about 1 minute of prime 95.
> havent tried it yet


oki, almost there, try upping vcore some more, 0.005- 0.010V and boot ..try again,
i ended up with 1.235V-1.240V vcore i think to make 4.5ghz stable..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I do not manually set voltage, I actually keep it on auto and then offset from their.
> LLC on turbo is too high for you and my way I haven't blue screened yet.
> (knock on wood)
> your not running a high clock, to me a high clock starts after 4.5GHz.
> so after 4.5GHz then you need to set the voltage
> (my opinion)
> seriously, go through and use my settings and run it to get voltage and temps.
> then we'll offset from there.
> *to be honest we might have been done by now...*
> * LLC - medium (x45 and below)
> * Phase Control - optimized
> * enable internal PPL overvoltage
> * long and short duration times, set them both to 150...
> * make sure power saving features are enabled:
> C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
> * set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%


how can he use your settings, you have a asus mobo(s),
hes got a Gigabyte, like me..

and he first has to know his normal vcore, to set offset anyways,
o well ..

nvm, you take it from here,
but im telling you, hes almost there with what i said..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> The truly best way to find your vcore is to just set everything to normal. The you set the vcore to let's say 1.3 and up the vcore until it either bsod or doesn't boot. I have used manual for the longest time no point in offset since I run 100% power all day every day. Use manual to find the necessary vcore then use offset to save power for it. Manual is the easiest way to find your vcore honney hole. It saves tones of time. I spent 5 hours finding my 4.0 to 5.1 Ghz this is kinda taking a ridiculous amount of time as stated above. *And you can't just use someone elses setttings unless you get really lucky like me and VonDutch who have different region chips but the exact same vcore needs per clock.*
> Use manual for now to find the stability points then use offset it will save you much more time. Even using you in windows ai suite tweaker or whatever its called. Try that and tell me what happens


right


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> right


It's really nice to because we can see each other temps and compare as well lol!


----------



## malmental

it's not about using my exact settings.
it using it for a base reference.

either way we are shooting for the same thing, to help him out.
two different paths for the same result.

and I have a GA-Z68 board as well in my arsenal - FYI...
and he could have been done by now listening to me as well.

mr VonDutch... sounds like you and Valgaur.. need to get a room..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's not about using my exact settings.
> it using it for a base reference.
> either way we are shooting for the same thing, to help him out.
> two different paths for the same result.
> and I have a GA-Z68 board as well in my arsenal - FYI...
> and he could have been done by now listening to me as well.
> mr VonDutch.. :lol:


lol..its cool,
i remembered i tried to help someone that way when i wasnt that long member here,
well, im not that long member yet anyways , but
he had exact the same mobo as me, so i told him all my sttings , and to use them i think,
next post was like "you cant just copy your settings for someone else to use bla bla" ....oops..

well, almost got you beaten then, its because he listens to both of us, it takes so/too long ...lol


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> mr VonDutch... sounds like you and Valgaur.. need to get a room..


I was thinking that EXACT same thing, but I thought like nah, wont post it. LMAO


----------



## VonDutch

Djeez....


----------



## Valgaur

Little Frank is the only man for me guys. So sorry!


----------



## malmental

you guys are cool though....
thanks for the sense of humor..


----------



## nezff

LOL. you guys are killing me.

Am I setting the vcore manually or leave it at auto or normal?
Turbo on or off
power saving on or off?
any other settings?


----------



## Aparition

My gawd those voltages are high... and on air?








How high can you guys get 1 core?
I got 1 core to 5.0Ghz with I think it was 1.35 volts or so, was a little while ago. I wonder if you could hit the max multi... 6.3?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> LOL. you guys are killing me.
> 
> Am I setting the vcore manually or leave it at auto or normal?
> Turbo on or off
> power saving on or off?
> any other settings?


I (me personally) have it on auto and then use offsets
turbo and speed spectrum - off
power saving - on

I guess the rest depends on the changes you made (or haven't) and how it's running right now.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you guys are cool though....
> thanks for the sense of humor..


No problem lol thats what we do here act smart and bench and still have fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> LOL. you guys are killing me.
> Am I setting the vcore manually or leave it at auto or normal?
> Turbo on or off
> power saving on or off?
> any other settings?


Okay as I said....well you know what here give me a little bit and I'll show you my settings for my benching bios settings and my in windows suite for my runs as well. gotta give me some time though lol!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> My gawd those voltages are high... and on air?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How high can you guys get 1 core?
> I got 1 core to 5.0Ghz with I think it was 1.35 volts or so, was a little while ago. I wonder if you could hit the max multi... 6.3?


How do you just get it to one core???? i can take hyper threading off but.......wait oooohhhh you mean just dont use the multi for all the core but for just one and see what you can get???


----------



## furyn9

Hi, guys well I just run 2 benchmark ( alien vs predator and heaven ) factory clock I'll get
199.5 fps aliens vs predator
Heaven 95.6
Overclock to 4.7ghz
201.2 fps aliens vs predator
97 fps heaven
So my question is, what is the real benefit of oc since I'm only see 2-3 fps increase ? By the way this pc is only for gaming


----------



## malmental

^
curious what your temps are.?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi, guys well I just run 2 benchmark ( alien vs predator and heaven ) factory clock I'll get
> 199.5 fps aliens vs predator
> Heaven 95.6
> Overclock to 4.7ghz
> 201.2 fps aliens vs predator
> 97 fps heaven
> So my question is, what is the real benefit of oc since I'm only see 2-3 fps increase ? By the way this pc is only for gaming


It's for suicide benchmarking runs along with bragging right like for example mine and VonDutchs 5.5 runs....which doesn't happen very often on water and air only!


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> curious what your temps are.?


At 4.7ghz the idle is around 37 , gaming battlefield 3 the max 64c , my room temp is around 72-75 Fahrenheit.


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi, guys well I just run 2 benchmark ( alien vs predator and heaven ) factory clock I'll get
> 199.5 fps aliens vs predator
> Heaven 95.6
> Overclock to 4.7ghz
> 201.2 fps aliens vs predator
> *97 fps heaven*
> So my question is, what is the real benefit of oc since I'm only see 2-3 fps increase ? By the way this pc is only for gaming


I get over that stock


----------



## Swag

Welcome my new AX650 to Team Swag.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Welcome my new AX650 to Team Swag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WElcome!!!.......but your not enough powa!! MOAR POWA!!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> Hi, guys well I just run 2 benchmark ( alien vs predator and heaven ) factory clock I'll get
> 199.5 fps aliens vs predator
> Heaven 95.6
> Overclock to 4.7ghz
> 201.2 fps aliens vs predator
> 97 fps heaven
> So my question is, what is the real benefit of oc since I'm only see 2-3 fps increase ? By the way this pc is only for gaming


It all depends on the game. Is it GPU or CPU dependent. The two benches you noted are almost all GPU dependent so that your cpu OC made almost no difference. But some games are more cpu dependent and the performance bottleneck for them would be the cpu - a high OC would make a difference there. A good balanced benchmark that will show a difference in your gpu and your cpu OC would be *3DMark11*. Try that bench at stock and then with your OC and note the difference in your score.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It all depends on the game. Is it GPU or CPU dependent. The two benches you noted are almost all GPU dependent so that your cpu OC made almost no difference. But some games are more cpu dependent and the performance bottleneck for them would be the cpu - a high OC would make a difference there. A good balanced benchmark that will show a difference in your gpu and your cpu OC would be *3DMark11*. Try that bench at stock and then with your OC and note the difference in your score.


3D mark stock 13900-14050
4.7ghz 16000+
I just bench Resident evil 5
Stock 121fps
at 4.7ghz 171.2fps
50fps different, so know I see the different


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furyn9*
> 
> 3D mark stock 13900-14050
> 4.7ghz 16000+
> I just bench Resident evil 5
> Stock 121fps
> at 4.7ghz 171.2fps
> 50fps different, so know I see the different


Guess it may not make much a difference for you then. Stock may be what works for what you run. Maybe only reason left is if you think OCing is fun. Otherwise, just stay at stock.









Edit: Sorry. I thought you didn't see any difference - but you did - Great!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Welcome my new AX650 to Team Swag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WElcome!!!.......but your not enough powa!! MOAR POWA!!!!
Click to expand...

It only cost me $110 with all the discounts and employee discount I got.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It only cost me $110 with all the discounts and employee discount I got.


Employee discounts you say?








Giving Valagur free stuff you say!? I couldn't agree more!!!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> It only cost me $110 with all the discounts and employee discount I got.


That's a great price for a Corsair AX 650! Good steady high quality power bro! And plenty for most single gpu systems. Congrats!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's a great price for a Corsair AX 650! Good steady high quality power bro! And plenty for most single gpu systems. Congrats!


Actually, it will power ANY single GPU setup and probably most dual GPU rigs as well!

On another note:

*Username:* DirektEffekt
*Chip Model:* 3570K
*Batch #:* 3221C120
*Max OC:* 4700MHz
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562095

The voltage is a little high, still working on the offset, but that's not bad for a Mini-ITX rig


----------



## malmental

please get that voltage down before it goes pop...


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's a great price for a Corsair AX 650! Good steady high quality power bro! And plenty for most single gpu systems. Congrats!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Actually, it will power ANY single GPU setup and probably most dual GPU rigs as well!


True! That is defiantly more accurate!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> please get that voltage down before it goes pop...


I'm working on it!









But since I'm barely breaking 80c on a hot day I think I might be alright!


----------



## Swag

This PSU is extremely quiet! So quiet! I love it.







I haven't heard a peep since I installed it. Also, no cable look now since my old sleeved cables don't fit on the AX650.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> please get that voltage down before it goes pop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But since I'm barely breaking 80c on a hot day I think I might be alright!
Click to expand...

close call but I do not like voltage or temps that high.
(me personally)

I have to go back and see what your target clock is and then go from there.
are you manually setting voltage or running off auto.?


----------



## VonDutch

well, if we're of topic,
XFX ProSeries 750W XXX Edition , very good









bought it because i wanted crossfire. but not gonna do that,
a Gigabyte GV-R7870 OC-2GD should be enough...lol
if i have enough money,
its gonna be the Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 WindForce 3

my cinebench score went from stock 82 fps to 102 fps OCed cpu

the HD 6850 OC i use now, is for my oldest son, if i buy my the new one above









end of topic ..lol


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> How do you just get it to one core???? i can take hyper threading off but.......wait oooohhhh you mean just dont use the multi for all the core but for just one and see what you can get???


Yes! Set the turbo on the cores like... 50, 47, 47, 46. That is what I had used. I was able to Prime95 1 thread with CPU affinity to ~90% run on 5.0Ghz. So you can't completely isolate the core but you can get close. I don't know how far away the turbo cores have to be from each other to work. You could of course just try 63, 40, 40, 40 and see what happends!


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> close call but I do not like voltage or temps that high.
> (me personally)
> I have to go back and see what your target clock is and then go from there.
> are you manually setting voltage or running off auto.?


Manual, always manual then once that's stable I move to offset. I'm pretty much happy provided the voltage is below the maximum VID set my Intel and not too hot. These chips really aren't particularly fragile and I'll treat them as such.


----------



## Layo

Is it possible to have one faulty core? Mine 3rd core never seems to go over 50% usage while others are at 90%+ and it's temp is 1-2C higher then other core's.
Also while playing BF3 1., 2., 4. core is at 90% usage with 55-56C and 3rd is on +-50% with 58C, are those temps fine with Hyper212+ EVO?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Is it possible to have one faulty core? Mine 3rd core never seems to go over 50% usage while others are at 90%+ and it's temp is 1-2C higher then other core's.
> Also while playing BF3 1., 2., 4. core is at 90% usage with 55-56C and 3rd is on +-50% with 58C, are those temps fine with Hyper212+ EVO?


does it load all cores 100% if you run prime? or any other program that loads cores 100%..
its strange tho that it runs hotter then the other cores, with less load on it..
your load seems a bit high to me when playing bf3, mine go upto 35-45% load
did you OC, or run at stock? temps look fine ..
ever tried reseat/reapply tim etc with your Hyper212+ ?


----------



## Layo

Somehow I didn't find out how prime95 works, never got over 30% load. It's all on stock speed, didn't try reseating 212+ as 56C at this high load is fine for me. I'm playing BF3 on ultra so I dont know...
Ill try to benchmark it somehow.


----------



## Hokies83

Anywho... upped the Igpu chache and freq an scored a 10.20 in Cinebench ....

Im trying to over take that Bottom Xeon processor lol.

I tried to lower Ram timings but doing so gave me Vcore Bsod codes.. which is strange needed vcore for ram.. so im thinking it may be something else that needs more voltage.


----------



## Layo

So all 4 cores are fine, temps at 55C


----------



## Systemlord

When I overclock my Ivy Bridge am I also overclocking the iGPU as well?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> When I overclock my Ivy Bridge am I also overclocking the iGPU as well?


I think so, but to prove it try to do a 3DMark11 run with the OC and without it and see what happens to the graphics score (not just the overall score or cpu or physics scores). I think you will find a higher graphics score with the OC'ed cpu. Let us know what does happen.


----------



## furyn9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Anywho... upped the Igpu chache and freq an scored a 10.20 in Cinebench ....
> Im trying to over take that Bottom Xeon processor lol.
> I tried to lower Ram timings but doing so gave me Vcore Bsod codes.. which is strange needed vcore for ram.. so im thinking it may be something else that needs more voltage.


do it


----------



## snipekill2445

Lol, I was wondering why my 3570K was running so hot with the stock cooler (100C+) and it turns out only 1/3 if it was making contact


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Lol, I was wondering why my 3570K was running so hot with the stock cooler (100C+) and it turns out only 1/3 if it was making contact


omg...


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> omg...


Well I've never used a stock cooler, and the thermal paste that came on it was crap. Hopefully the temporary Hyper 212 Evo will be better to mount. I know my V6GT was.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Well I've never used a stock cooler, and the thermal paste that came on it was crap. Hopefully the temporary Hyper 212 Evo will be better to mount. I know my V6GT was.


Well when I was temporarily using the celeron g530, temps never went over 60c. But when I took it off to put in the 3570k and watercooler, I relized none of the twisty locks were engaged and I had actually twisted them out instead of pushing them in. But since the motherboard sits horizontally the weight of the cooler was making it get contact I guess. If I was using a normal case where the mobo was vertical I would have had the same problem.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I think so, but to prove it try to do a 3DMark11 run with the OC and without it and see what happens to the graphics score (not just the overall score or cpu or physics scores). I think you will find a higher graphics score with the OC'ed cpu. Let us know what does happen.


The results speak for themselves, what this means if that my iGPU is running at stock Vcore still adding to my temps. When I went back to stock settings at full load I never exceeded 55C on all core in Prime! Now imagine what my water cooling loop would do for me, 40's anyone!

*Stock Settings*


*Overclocked 4.5GHz*


----------



## Zantrill

So, I just attempted a new OC. Getting 4.327GHz. Is my Core Voltage way too high @1.296? Everything seems ok right now. It was 1.048

CPUz



*Old CPUz*


----------



## HPE1000

Not high, no way in the world anyone would ever get 4.1ghz at 1.048v just a little high, I will post my cpuz for 4.5ghz in a minute here, its like 4.5ghz 1.21v


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Not high, no way in the world anyone would ever get 4.1ghz at 1.048v


but I did, that's what I was running ever since I had this set up.

Old CPUz

But thanks anyhow, I'll let this sit a bit, see how it does.


----------



## HPE1000

bump it up .05v more and you probably wont have any problems.


----------



## HPE1000

It jumps between 1.208v and 1.216v while under stress but here it is.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570034


----------



## Zantrill

4.5GHz!!!









OP, please update.


----------



## HPE1000

Update
Username: HPE1000
Max OC: 5.1ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562083


----------



## Valgaur

I Got 4.0 on 1.080 vcore. And that would run IBT for 30 runs.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I Got 4.0 on 1.080 vcore. And that would run IBT for 30 runs.


How bout over 1 hour? DId it crash? You chip is a freak though.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It jumps between 1.208v and 1.216v while under stress but here it is.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570034


those RAM timings, is that better than 9-9-9-24.?
seems you should tighten them up a bit..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> those RAM timings, is that better than 9-9-9-24.?
> seems you should tighten them up a bit..


It didnt work at 9-9-9-24 so I just did that. I just wanted to say I had 1600mhz ram because 1333 felt bad to say lol

Its value series gskill ram


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How bout over 1 hour? DId it crash? You chip is a freak though.


Yeah I folded on it for a week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It didnt work at 9-9-9-24 so I just did that. I just wanted to say I had 1600mhz ram because 1333 felt bad to say lol
> Its value series gskill ram


silly ram lol


----------



## Swag

I just finished Assassin's Creed 3. Such a good game! Loved the ending!


----------



## mpbond

mpbond
i5-3570k
batch: 3223B428
4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> mpbond
> i5-3570k
> batch: 3223B428
> 4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281


Your voltage for that clock scares me.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Your voltage for that clock scares me.


Yeah, what in the world...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> mpbond
> i5-3570k
> batch: 3223B428
> 4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281


Yeah....that vcore is ungodly to high man. don't use auto if you are. safe your chip and your power bill.


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm getting bored of 4.2GHz. I'm starting all over and pushing for a full 1GHz overclock to around 4.4GHz, although my measly cooler might have trouble keeping up. I'll start it the morning; I need to review over an overclocking guide...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm getting bored of 4.2GHz. I'm starting all over and pushing for a full 1GHz overclock to around 4.4GHz, although my measly cooler might have trouble keeping up.


I can do 4.5ghz 1.208 on cpuz,, cant remember what I set it at on the bios, but llc makes it not the same, so try for that.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm getting bored of 4.2GHz. I'm starting all over and pushing for a full 1GHz overclock to around 4.4GHz, although my measly cooler might have trouble keeping up. I'll start it the morning; I need to review over an overclocking guide...


5ghz are stay home!


----------



## Starlo77

Hi All,

Just thought I would add my chip in,

Username: Starlo
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: L208B080
Max OC: 4500Mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570664

Cheers


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Hi All,
> Just thought I would add my chip in,
> Username: Starlo
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: L208B080
> Max OC: 4500Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570664
> Cheers


Nice OC! Push it harder!!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Hi All,
> Just thought I would add my chip in,
> Username: Starlo
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: L208B080
> Max OC: 4500Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570664
> Cheers


Nice OC! Push it harder!!


----------



## Zantrill

So, I decided to OC more than 4.1GHz I turned off XMP mode, put it in manual mode. All I changed was setting the memory to 1600 and changed to 100x44. Everything left on Auto. Getting 4.4GHz. So far so good. This is after running about 11 minutes of prime95.

This look ok? Any concerns here I need to look at? *CPUz*


----------



## HPE1000

You keep setting your voltages insanely high. I do 4.5ghz @ 1.2v


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You keep setting your voltages insanely high. I do 4.5ghz @ 1.2v


you keep saying this. But I'm not setting it. It is auto set.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> you keep saying this. But I'm not setting it. It is auto set.


That is your problem do an offset, or set voltage and turn intel speedstep on.

I am not the only one who is scoffing at that voltage.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> you keep saying this. But I'm not setting it. It is auto set.
> 
> 
> 
> That is your problem do an offset, or set voltage and turn intel speedstep on.
> 
> I am not the only one who is scoffing at that voltage.
Click to expand...

as I am new to this OC thing. set it to 1.2 plus the speed step? Or if "offset", what should that be?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> as I am new to this OC thing. set it to 1.2 plus the speed step? Ot if "offset", what should that be?


Well, for offset, you will have to do a little work for that. I guess read this and see if it helps you http://www.overclock.net/t/1316818/offset-voltage


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> as I am new to this OC thing. set it to 1.2 plus the speed step? Or if "offset", what should that be?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, for offset, you will have to do a little work for that. I guess read this and see if it helps you http://www.overclock.net/t/1316818/offset-voltage


Remember there are different ways to OC based on just the vcore usage alone. you use offset for "normal" usage







for example like surfing the net and playing hardcore games like BF3. Offset is awesome here because the vcore will move based on the load the CPU has on it. which can also help gamers keep power bills down as well.

I much more prefer the setting vcore totally manually with LLC at just 100%. This way while I fold I just set it and let it run because I run at 4.5Ghz with 1.3 vcore. but when i use offset it goes to 1.320 vcore and when i use LLC at extreme = 140% it goes to 1.380 vcore. I know all of my OC's by heart and their vcore's needed it takes time but it's much more stable, also you can tweak it a bit as well dependant on each persons CPU and mobo = motherboard. I suggest taking a few hours and finding your OC's of 4.0 to 4.6 Ghz and the vcores needed to do 10 run standard of Intel Burn Test to find stability and the least amount of vcore then bump it up by like .03 vcore. This gives you some crazy stability.


----------



## Zantrill

Noob question, but is VCore the same as saying Core Voltage? If so, I manually set it to 1.3 as you suggested. Running prime95 right now and CPUz is saying it's at 1.312 V

CPUz


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Noob question, but is VCore the same as saying Core Voltage? If so, I manually set it to 1.3 as you suggested. Running prime95 right now and CPUz is saying it's at 1.312 V
> CPUz


Yes vcore is core voltage. sometimes even messing with PLL max is 1.9 v btw just so peopel know. This can increase stability by a little bit sometimes.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> those RAM timings, is that better than 9-9-9-24.?
> seems you should tighten them up a bit..
> 
> 
> 
> It didnt work at 9-9-9-24 so I just did that. I just wanted to say I had 1600mhz ram because 1333 felt bad to say lol
> 
> Its value series gskill ram
Click to expand...

I feel ya...


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes vcore is core voltage. sometimes even messing with PLL max is 1.9 v btw just so peopel know. This can increase stability by a little bit sometimes.


So should I set PLL to 1.3? is that 100%? or you recommend higher? 30 minutes into prime95. 1 core peaked at 70c 1 time.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'm getting bored of 4.2GHz. I'm starting all over and pushing for a full 1GHz overclock to around 4.4GHz, although my measly cooler might have trouble keeping up. I'll start it the morning; I need to review over an overclocking guide...


slow down kid...








just kidding, update me on your progress.
you missed the drama this morning on Tom's.?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> mpbond
> i5-3570k
> batch: 3223B428
> 4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> mpbond
> i5-3570k
> batch: 3223B428
> 4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281
> 
> 
> 
> Your voltage for that clock scares me.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Your voltage for that clock scares me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, what in the world...
Click to expand...

run for cover, it's going to pop.!!!!!!!!


----------



## HPE1000

Does this look okay? I used the auto overclock button on the motherboard.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does this look okay? I used the auto overclock button on the motherboard.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> you keep saying this. But I'm not setting it. It is auto set.


Have you tried it to set it manually?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> you keep saying this. But I'm not setting it. It is auto set.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried it to set it manually?
Click to expand...









yes, you missed the convo afterwords.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Does this look okay? I used the auto overclock button on the motherboard.


Lol








...nice photoshop skills.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> So should I set PLL to 1.3? is that 100%? or you recommend higher? 30 minutes into prime95. 1 core peaked at 70c 1 time.


You mean V-Core = 1.3
PLL is another setting which should be left on Auto until you want to do some finite tweaking. 1.5-1.8 is the range for this setting. PLL affects stability.


----------



## Aparition

delete


----------



## malmental

last several post was hilarious, especially the Photoshop....
almost spit out a mouth full of Coke-Cola when I saw it...


----------



## Zantrill

set 45x100 @1.3v

So, I didn't see anything wrong with this although one thing weird.



*CPUz*

At the bottom left hand corner was some grey box that popped up for a moment. Said warning and something about voltage. Couldn't catch it exactly.


----------



## malmental

probably the Sabertooth own BIOS monitoring system giving you a warning of some type..
it will show again sooner or later, try to recreate what you were doing when it popped up.
my Revolution use to give me a fan/temp sensor warning before I got things sorted..


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> slow down kid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding, update me on your progress.
> you missed the drama this morning on Tom's.?


Will do. I looking over the Ivy/Sandy Bridge overclocking guide for ASRock here, starting from scratch after a BIOS update: http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition

I miss all the good stuff...


----------



## DirektEffekt

I wouldn't worry about the warning, my ASUS gives me warnings all the time... Once it even told me the 12v rail was down at 3v... Yeah right!


----------



## AbdullahG

I'm currently at 4.4GHz with +0.005V offset. Nothing wrong in the first few minutes of P95 and temps are fine ATM. Thank goodness for the open window near my case









EDIT: Came across an error


----------



## malmental

3570K @ 4.4GHz and right now your running @ 4.2GHz on 1.192V.?
I'd say you need to raise the voltage little more..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the warning, my ASUS gives me warnings all the time... Once it even told me the 12v rail was down at 3v... Yeah right!


yea man I kinda dismissed mine a few times until I made some changes in the build anyways.
I think I also updated the BIOS so with that and upgraded CPU cooler, getting my overclock set...
I haven't seen any warnings since.


----------



## AbdullahG

New overclock:



Max temp during P95 was 74C.


----------



## snipekill2445

Are you using the cooler in your signature? Nice temp for a cooler like that.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Are you using the cooler in your signature? Nice temp for a cooler like that.


That's what I was wondering, I couldn't imagine that is possible, unless he started prime for 10 seconds with the cooler on blast.


----------



## AbdullahG

All fans on max and a window blowing cool air (37F) right into the front fan. With the window closed and fans set to low, I touch the 80s at times.

UPDATE: Here's a single test in P95. It probably doesn't represent long-run temps with precision and accuracy, but it should at least provide as some sort of reference.

With the window open and fans on max:


With the window closed and fans on low:


----------



## Zantrill

Can anyone tell me how to repost my chip with stable clocks so the OP will update?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to repost my chip with stable clocks so the OP will update?


?



Which to run 24/7? This what i have been running 24/7 for awhile now....



Or this.. I do not like the Vcore of this one...


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which to run 24/7? This what i have been running 24/7 for awhile now....
> 
> Or this.. I do not like the Vcore of this one...


I'd say go the 5.2GHz, but I couldn't guarantee longevity!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I'd say go the 5.2GHz, but I couldn't guarantee longevity!


Woah! Back down the vCORE! Try 1.42 and not 1.52...........
Try something along the lines of 4.7GHz at 1.4v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Woah! Back down the vCORE! Try 1.42 and not 1.52...........
> Try something along the lines of 4.7GHz at 1.4v


Why on Earth would i do that?

My 5.1ghz V core is fine.. even below 1.55v when not under load pure win.

Ah just must be one of those guys that do not like to overclock there stuff very high,,

Meh imo 5ghz are stay home.. i ran a i7 920 @ 5ghz 1.5v for over a year and the person i sold it to still runs it at 5ghz...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Why on Earth would i do that?
> My 5.1ghz V core is fine.. even below 1.55v when not under load pure win.


You realise 1.52v is the max Intel Spec... People that ran Sandies at 1.50v killed them after less than a month of light use sometimes.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> You realise 1.52v is the max Intel Spec... People that ran Sandies at 1.50v killed them after less than a month of light use sometimes.


That was Sandy. Ive been at 5.1ghz for over a month with 0 degrading







i think it can take 1.5v 24/7 as long as you do not stress it to the max 24/7.

I would be more fearful of heat then a lil voltage as long as it is not extreme voltage.. And after 8 hrs of prime95 i was more then 25c away from TJmax.


----------



## ChaosAD

I managed to fold for an hour at 5Ghz with 1.48v and 60-64c max. But i got some whea errors so i stopped. I wouldnt use it for 24/7 though. I dont think it would last too long despite the very good temps. If its just for internet/movies/gaming with offset thats anothr story.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I managed to fold for an hour at 5Ghz with 1.48v and 60-64c max. But i got some whea errors so i stopped. I wouldnt use it for 24/7 though. I dont think it would last too long despite the very good temps. If its just for internet/movies/gaming with offset thats anothr story.


Bump the Vcore to fix those errors









Ive got about 30 hrs of stress testing with over 1.5v and prolly another 10 in bench marks.. and about 200 in gaming. 0 issues..Just like many others running them like me. Ivy is tough.. great chips!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> I managed to fold for an hour at 5Ghz with 1.48v and 60-64c max. But i got some whea errors so i stopped. I wouldnt use it for 24/7 though. I dont think it would last too long despite the very good temps. If its just for internet/movies/gaming with offset thats anothr story.


Yeah but what's the point if you're doing those sorts of things? I agree that Ivy is tough.. I just wouldn't use those kind of voltages for everyday usage..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bump the Vcore to fix those errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got about 30 hrs of stress testing with over 1.5v and prolly another 10 in bench marks.. and about 200 in gaming. 0 issues..Just like many others running them like me. Ivy is tough.. great chips!


Yup if you haven't seen me and VonDutch around with our OC's lately...you haven't heard how resiliant these chips are.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184

Thats an easy vcore for my H100 as well. I went all the way to 1.960 vcore on my 3770K....no degradation and I've been benchmarking at all of my OC's including this one as well.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup if you haven't seen me and VonDutch around with our OC's lately...you haven't heard how resiliant these chips are.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> Thats an easy vcore for my H100 as well. I went all the way to 1.960 vcore on my 3770K....no degradation and I've been benchmarking at all of my OC's including this one as well.


Wow...
Here I was thinking 1.32v may have degraded my chip at 4.4GHz..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Wow...
> Here I was thinking 1.32v may have degraded my chip at 4.4GHz..


No way I ran my i7 at 1.4vcore at 4.8 for over 3 months nothing happened to it and then I started benching like this lol. I need to get into DICE and Ln2 lol.


----------



## ckWL

Just ordered a 3570K and Z77 mobo to go along with my GTX 670. Looking forward to becoming a member of the 4GHz club. Should be easy with my newly purchased Noctua DH 14


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckWL*
> 
> Just ordered a 3570K and Z77 mobo to go along with my GTX 470. Looking forward to becoming a member of the 4GHz club. Should be easy with my newly purchased Noctua DH 14


One would think. but man IB gets hot fast. just be careful. or did you mean to type 4Ghz


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Bump the Vcore to fix those errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got about 30 hrs of stress testing with over 1.5v and prolly another 10 in bench marks.. and about 200 in gaming. 0 issues..Just like many others running them like me. Ivy is tough.. great chips!


Yes, im aware how to fix the whea errors. Thats how i overclock. I setup cpu speed and vcore and i start to fold. I check temps and whea errors. If i get errors i up the vcore and let it fold till i get none. Usualy they pop in the first hour of folding. Then i let it fold 24/7. If i see any instability during the week i up vcore a notch. Ivys are so easy to oc








Probably i would be stable with 1.5v but when you fold 24/7 electricity cost is another issue. So i think [email protected] is my best option atm. 55c while crunching is insane


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Yes, im aware how to fix the whea errors. Thats how i overclock. I setup cpu speed and vcore and i start to fold. I check temps and whea errors. If i get errors i up the vcore and let it fold till i get none. Usualy they pop in the first hour of folding. Then i let it fold 24/7. If i see any instability during the week i up vcore a notch. Ivys are so easy to oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably i would be stable with 1.5v but when you fold 24/7 electricity cost is another issue. So i think [email protected] is my best option atm. 55c while crunching is insane


Exactly your benching or prime might be stable. but is it folding stable. That program gets some crazy wu's I have headroom on vcore just in case. I got close one day man that wu sucked.


----------



## ckWL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> One would think. but man IB gets hot fast. just be careful. or did you mean to type 4Ghz


I did say 4Ghz


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yup if you haven't seen me and VonDutch around with our OC's lately...you haven't heard how resiliant these chips are.
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558184
> Thats an easy vcore for my H100 as well. I went all the way to 1.960 vcore on my 3770K....no degradation and I've been benchmarking at all of my OC's including this one as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...
> Here I was thinking 1.32v may have degraded my chip at 4.4GHz..
Click to expand...

I've been reading thread to play catch-up, I feel like you when overclocking my gear as well.
to the rest of you guys with the extreme clocks all I can say is WOW.!
not for me though, I do not see myself going past 4.4-4.5GHz but that over 5.0GHz club....
INSANE..
I'd say one would have to have an H80/100 or better just to try, nothing else.
a good Noctua maybe if still on air but got to be water.

let's all go LN2..!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I've been reading thread to play catch-up, I feel like you when overclocking my gear as well.
> to the rest of you guys with the extreme clocks all I can say is WOW.!
> not for me though, I do not see myself going past 4.4-4.5GHz but that over 5.0GHz club....
> INSANE..
> I'd say one would have to have an H80/100 or better just to try, nothing else.
> a good Noctua maybe if still on air but got to be water.
> let's all go LN2..!


I've got a Thermalright SB-E which is actually better then a NH-D14.. Although I've got only a moderate mount on it and it's a rather bad chip..


----------



## malmental

when does the 3570K spike, what clock or voltage does the biggest increase in temps occur.?
all you guys have me curious.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when does the 3570K spike, what clock or voltage does the biggest increase in temps occur.?
> all you guys have me curious.


From 4.2GHz to 4.4GHz for me. I have to go from 1.14 or something to 1.32v and the heat added at full load is at least 10c..


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> when does the 3570K spike, what clock or voltage does the biggest increase in temps occur.?
> all you guys have me curious.


In Ivy the spike really depends on the quality of the TIM application under the IHS. For some people it happens ar around 1.2v, some people can go up to 1.4v without a problem. People who de-lid can pretty much go as high as they feel safe with the voltage without any sudden temp spikes. It's all about the on-die TIM for Ivy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> From 4.2GHz to 4.4GHz for me. I have to go from 1.14 or something to 1.32v and the heat added at full load is at least 10c..


I honestly wouldn't call that a spike. That's actually really tame for Ivy. I think what he was talking about is the spike some people see when going past certain voltages. It can, in some cases, climb 10c or more with, say, a jump from 1.38v to 1.42v because that's where their particular application of TIM falls through.


----------



## VonDutch

answer from coollaboratory to my question,
*what is the minimum/maximum working temperature for liquid pro?*
i aked this for the ln2 and dice guys..well, and as info for others of course ..lol

thanks for your mail.
*The minimum working temperature is absolute zero, after the apply at room temperature.
The maximum temperature are up to approx 1000°C*

For more information we are gladly at your disposal.

Sincerely yours,

Coollaboratory Support

Coollaboratory

Mittagstr. 38

39124 Magdeburg

Deutschland

Tel.: 0391/4001628

Fax: 0391/4001706

CEO: Michael Metzke

VAT No. : DE 158242912

http://www.coollaboratory.com

[email protected]


----------



## malmental

@ DirektEffekt - rep to you...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I've been reading thread to play catch-up, I feel like you when overclocking my gear as well.
> to the rest of you guys with the extreme clocks all I can say is WOW.!
> not for me though, I do not see myself going past 4.4-4.5GHz but that over 5.0GHz club....
> INSANE..
> I'd say one would have to have an H80/100 or better just to try, nothing else.
> a good Noctua maybe if still on air but got to be water.
> let's all go LN2..!


i "only" have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, push/pull
i beat up water loops/cooling with it ..lol

running IBT on high, 84C hottest core at 5.0ghz

if you delid, have some good tim on die etc,
you prolly could do with a normal aircooler up to about 5ghz-5.1ghz

its not like you have to do extensive testing to join the 5ghz club,
only need a valid cpu-z validation to get in..
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


----------



## malmental

your giving me some ideas.....


----------



## Valgaur

Finally cool labs got back to you Von lol. I figured their stuff would work at any temp basically. I ha e 140 bucks to burn....its either new RAM or.....a pot lol.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Finally cool labs got back to you Von lol. I figured their stuff would work at any temp basically. I ha e 140 bucks to burn....its either new RAM or.....a pot lol.


yea, took a while, already started to wonder if they ever reply to me, but ok,
another answer..lol

you know theres (alot?) gallium in liquid pro right,
i did some research on that too, strange metal it is,
it melts in the hand

if you want to watch it melt, watch this,





and...i finally got a good answer to the question about max vcore for our chip,
really bugged me that i wasnt sure enough when answering the Q.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Hello Sin0822
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Air/Water: Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup,
> many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore
> should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max.
> in regard to this post i made,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition/1860#post_18501975
> can you tell me where you got the info from, the statement you made
> about intel's recommended max is 1.52V?
> a few times now peeps comment on me using the 1.52V as max vcore,
> i did contact intel support about it, weeks ago, and he showed me datasheet 1,
> sheet 1, page 84, 7.10.1, Table 7-4
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/3rd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.html
> im not that technical etc, i see they talk about VID, and VID range, max 1.52V,
> not max vcore..
> just want to make sure i can explain well to others,
> and the why and where etc ...you know how it goes,
> "we need proof"..other wise its bs ...lol
> thanks in advance for helping,
> or anyone else who can help me with this


i quote
"I know for prior generations, the maximum allowable VID from the factory was considered
the maximum voltage for the processor. Not that that max VID was ever really spotted in the
wild for consumer usage. LGA775 was max of 1.45V VID, and that was widely considered
the maximum you should operate in a 24/7 environment, and that is obviously temperature permitting."
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end/830#post_18531902
end quote

gave him a +rep for it









poooot!! pot pot pot .....who cares bout ram, if you can OC to 6.5-6.7ghz!! ...LOL


----------



## ivanlabrie

You need some good psc benching ram AND a pot...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You need some good psc benching ram AND a pot...


Yes but what one first?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes but what one first?


pot








you have ram, but no pot








bet your ram will do fine when its clocked default while ocing..with pot! ..lol


----------



## ivanlabrie

You should sell those sticks and get some psc based cl7 or so 2133mhz ram...Fleabay is your friend. People here sell their binning rejects, for 70 bucks or so.


----------



## Valgaur

Well the pot I want is 295 bucks......I want it but ram is available and cheaper lol.


----------



## malmental

all this mentioning of the word 'pot' and big brother will awaken...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Man, ram will cost you around 100, a good PSC kit. Check OCN Ram addict thread.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Man, ram will cost you around 100, a good PSC kit. Check OCN Ram addict thread.


Gskill 2400 mhz kit for 70 bucks man


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Gskill 2400 mhz kit for 70 bucks man


I know, but those are not too good for benching...check FtW420's reply in the other thread.
If you are serious into benching, you need ram with tighter timings at high clocks, and that's what good bin PSC chips can offer when you put 1.7v or more into them.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> all this mentioning of the word 'pot' and big brother will awaken...


I see what you did there...

It's frustrating to know my RAM isn't supported. It's suppose to run @ 1600MHz, but runs at 1333MHz instead. I assume I can lower the voltage because of this. Is it worth lowering the voltage from 1.65V to 1.5V just because I can?


----------



## malmental

I see it's PNY but link your exact RAM kit.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I see what you did there...
> It's frustrating to know my RAM isn't supported. It's suppose to run @ 1600MHz, but runs at 1333MHz instead. I assume I can lower the voltage because of this. Is it worth lowering the voltage from 1.65V to 1.5V just because I can?


No way, oc it manually...no big deal it's not in the qvl list if it works.
Set each timing manually and set the ratio to 16.00 and 1.65v vdimm.


----------



## malmental

^
that's what I was getting at...
nice comment @ ivanlabrie


----------



## ivanlabrie

lol I would never run 1333mhz ram, unless it can't oc to 1600mhz xD


----------



## AbdullahG

This is my RAM: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820178382

I'll get to OCing my RAM tomorrow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Cool! good luck and have fun...bet you can go higher with stock volts.


----------



## malmental

I had that RAM in my old P55 SLi board.
if you can drop it to 1.545V try it there @ 1600MHz..


----------



## mpbond

Is this better? The first one was using ET6 settings. This time I manually adjusted the voltage and multiplier. Keep in mind that I am using the stock cooler that comes with the CPU.


----------



## malmental

stock cooler.?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> Is this better? The first one was using ET6 settings. This time I manually adjusted the voltage and multiplier. Keep in mind that I am using the stock cooler that comes with the CPU.


 ...cough "stock" cough....


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i "only" have a Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B, push/pull
> i beat up water loops/cooling with it ..lol
> 
> running IBT on high, 84C hottest core at 5.0ghz
> if you delid, have some good tim on die etc,
> you prolly could do with a normal aircooler up to about 5ghz-5.1ghz
> its not like you have to do extensive testing to join the 5ghz club,
> only need a valid cpu-z validation to get in..
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2532017


Nice! ;o
Is that de-lidded?


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice! ;o
> Is that de-lidded?


Yes he is delided. I would like to know his ambient though. Crazy temps for air







There must be some kind of cheating involved here


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Yes he is delided. I would like to know his ambient though. Crazy temps for air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There must be some kind of cheating involved here


hey now!!









i dont remember my ambient back then, it was in september somewhere,
prolly about 10-15C outside, i do have my comp in the (cool) hallway,
no heater there, i noticed my coolest core is about 1-2C higher then outside temps

i did my 5.5ghz run when it was a cold night, -2C
opened my frontdoor for 10-15 min, and got this reading,


----------



## ChaosAD

Thats some cold you have there, ill also try linx at 5ghz just for a comparison with my wc setup. My ambient is 21c though.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Thats some cold you have there, ill also try linx at 5ghz just for a comparison with my wc setup. My ambient is 21c though.


yep, the "cool" thing about it is,
we can have winters that are like -15 to -20C ...lol..yessss.....


----------



## nezff

Quick question guys I have a 3770 K CPU and wondering if my load temps and I idle temps are okay.

Idle runs around 29 30 36 32.
After playing bf3 I get temps around 60 61 67 60

H100 cooler running stock clock. Maybe my voltage is too high?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quick question guys I have a 3770 K CPU and wondering if my load temps and I idle temps are okay.
> Idle runs around 29 30 36 32.
> After playing bf3 I get temps around 60 61 67 60
> H100 cooler running stock clock. Maybe my voltage is too high?


depends on your ambient temp also,
but yea, if you run at stock, and leave vcore on auto etc,
it will get more voltage that way, then setting it by hand, or using offset..
i dont have anything/pics running at stock, so cant really compare with you,
and my chip is delidded so.. but wait.....

5min later, running at stock,

if i run aida, everything at stock, it shows 1.140V vcore under 100% load,
thats to much if you ask me, i could prolly do with less at stock..

few min later, still running stock,

but this time i put 1V vcore in bios, np running aida,
doesnt mean its stable of course, but just to show you the diff between auto settings,
and by hand..


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> depends on your ambient temp also,
> but yea, if you run at stock, and leave vcore on auto etc,
> it will get more voltage that way, then setting it by hand, or using offset..
> i dont have anything/pics running at stock, so cant really compare with you,
> and my chip is delidded so.. but wait.....
> 5min later, running at stock,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> if i run aida, everything at stock, it shows 1.140V vcore under 100% load,
> thats to much if you ask me, i could prolly do with less at stock..
> few min later, still running stock,
> 
> but this time i put 1V vcore in bios, np running aida,
> doesnt mean its stable of course, but just to show you the diff between auto settings,
> and by hand..


I figured the vcore is probably too high at auto.

Here is mine:


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quick question guys I have a 3770 K CPU and wondering if my load temps and I idle temps are okay.
> 
> Idle runs around 29 30 36 32.
> After playing bf3 I get temps around 60 61 67 60
> 
> H100 cooler running stock clock. Maybe my voltage is too high?


what overclock you running and what's the voltage.?
also ambient temps.?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quick question guys I have a 3770 K CPU and wondering if my load temps and I idle temps are okay.
> Idle runs around 29 30 36 32.
> After playing bf3 I get temps around 60 61 67 60
> H100 cooler. *running stock clock*. Maybe my voltage is too high?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what overclock you running and what's the voltage.?
> also ambient temps.?


Everything is stock. Havent touched anything. Auto

Cant check ambient, have no way to.


----------



## malmental

did you at least use thermal paste or just used the pre-applied paste that comes with the OEM (stock) cooler.?


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> did you at least use thermal paste or just used the pre-applied paste that comes with the OEM (stock) cooler.?


are you serious.










Of course I used thremal paste. The dow corning that comes with the H100. Think the voltage at stock is too high. At turbo boost 4ghz is roughly 1.2 ish volts.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> are you serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I used thremal paste. The dow corning that comes with the H100. Think the voltage at stock is too high. At turbo boost 4ghz is roughly 1.2 ish volts.


Yeah, that is a little high for the voltage, not crazy high though, so dont worry.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> did you at least use thermal paste or just used the pre-applied paste that comes with the OEM (stock) cooler.?
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I used thremal paste. The dow corning that comes with the H100. Think the voltage at stock is too high. At turbo boost 4ghz is roughly 1.2 ish volts.
Click to expand...

no I was just messin'...









honestly I'm tired, I didn't see where you had a H100...
I was thinking you were on the (stock) CPU cooler.

(being quiet now...)


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is a little high for the voltage, not crazy high though, so dont worry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> did you at least use thermal paste or just used the pre-applied paste that comes with the OEM (stock) cooler.?


should I play with the voltage or just overclock the damn thing. LOL


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no I was just messin'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly I'm tired, I didn't see where you had a H100...
> I was thinking you were on the (stock) CPU cooler.
> (being quiet now...)










I need the help, believe me. I have no idea about overclocking even after reading the guide.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> should I play with the voltage or just overclock the damn thing. LOL


this is OCN , so yea ...oc he dang thing ..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the help, believe me. I have no idea about overclocking even after reading the guide.


were here to help , if you have any questions about how to etc


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> this is OCN , so yea ...oc he dang thing ..lol
> were here to help , if you have any questions about how to etc


especially me and VonDucth here lol. we got your back on the OC department lol!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> this is OCN , so yea ...oc he dang thing ..lol
> were here to help , if you have any questions about how to etc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> especially me and VonDucth here lol. we got your back on the OC department lol!


thanks guys.

Here are my temps at idle right after playing bf3 for a while. You can see my max temps while playing are 58 58 64 59


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> especially me and VonDutch here lol. we got your back on the OC department lol!


LOL, ..im still a noob compared to you guys








but i learned alot in the short time im a OCN member


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> thanks guys.
> Here are my temps at idle right after playing bf3 for a while. You can see my max temps while playing are 58 58 64 59
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


time to oc?

you can always just start with 100mhz oc, then another 100mhz if it works etc etc
without changing anything, you prolly can go up to 4.2-4.3ghz with no problem,
if it start to crash at 4.3-4.4ghz, you have to start changing some settings ..

just keep a eye on temps and voltages,
but you already know that auto gives more Vcore then setting it by hand


----------



## HPE1000

So if I can pass 10 runs of maximum IBT would you say my ram OC is stable?


----------



## malmental

just got back, going back to read what's going on but yes..!
overclock it..


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> time to oc?
> you can always just start with 100mhz oc, then another 100mhz if it works etc etc
> without changing anything, you prolly can go up to 4.2-4.3ghz with no problem,
> if it start to crash at 4.3-4.4ghz, you have to start changing some settings ..
> just keep a eye on temps and voltages,
> but you already know that auto gives more Vcore then setting it by hand


Basically just change the multiplier and go from there?


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So if I can pass 10 runs of maximum IBT would you say my ram OC is stable?


I would say if you can complete many hours of P95 with all RAM or, better yet, some complete runs of memtest86+.


----------



## chronicfx

OCN User: Chronicfx
CPU: I5-3570k
Costa Rica Batch#3210c023 e4
Mainboard: Asrock Extreme4 Z77
Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
Max OC: 4900 MHz
CPU-z= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2574191

I would like to join


----------



## Starlo77

Hi Guys,

I'm wanting to push my 3570K higher than 4.5Ghz @1.275V, but I'm not sure what would be considered the highest safe voltage? some say no more than 1.350V and others are pushing 1.4-1.5V.

Just want to get some feedback.

Cheers


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I'm wanting to push my 3570K higher than 4.5Ghz @1.275V, but I'm not sure what would be considered the highest safe voltage? some say no more than 1.350V and others are pushing 1.4-1.5V.
> Just want to get some feedback.
> Cheers


I'd say 1.4v is temps aren't too bad, I had mine at 1.4v or so and it was fine I was just a bit upset with temps..
Well 1.42v actually.

1.4v is what I think should be sustained on air.. But 1.45v is a good line to stop at as long as you're not stressing it 24/7 etc and have sufficient cooling for it.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I'm wanting to push my 3570K higher than 4.5Ghz @1.275V, but I'm not sure what would be considered the highest safe voltage? some say no more than 1.350V and others are pushing 1.4-1.5V.
> Just want to get some feedback.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say 1.4v is temps aren't too bad, I had mine at 1.4v or so and it was fine I was just a bit upset with temps..
> Well 1.42v actually.
Click to expand...

stable 4.5 @1.3v here. H100 helps though.


----------



## Starlo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> stable 4.5 @1.3v here. H100 helps though.


Yeh I'm running a H80, temps are great so thinking I'll start @ 1.35V and move onto 1.4V and see if 5Ghz is reachable


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Yeh I'm running a H80, temps are great so thinking I'll start @ 1.35V and move onto 1.4V and see if 5Ghz is reachable


5GHz usually requires a bit more juice then that








1.4v is perfectly safe.. Infact I'd just try jumping to a multiplier of 48x and 1.4v and see what happens, add more if it's not completely stable, otherwise put the multiplier to 49x. That is a much faster way to OC anything


----------



## Zantrill

4.8 Ivy is about what 5.0 sandy is. If you get a stable 5.0 though... you have a great chip.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 4.8 Ivy is about what 5.0 sandy is. If you get a stable 5.0 though... you have a great chip.


From what I've heard (and seen) there's a bit more difference then that. It'd be more like 4.6-4.7 to 5.0 or something. Someone actually tested this, either way the Ivy is better because it has more features even if you can't run it as fast there's negligible difference anyway. Having HD4000 + PCI Gen 3 and other features of Z77 boards is far more important then those extra 100-200MHz. You 3570k will also hold its value better too and probably clock higher if you choose to water cool or delid it.

EDIT: or both


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nezff*
> 
> Basically just change the multiplier and go from there?


yea, its that simple really, to start with anyways








most can go up to 4.3-4.4ghz without changing anything

further, like sin0822 says in his guide,

"When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are
the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures)."

we'll get to that later if you like, aint that hard


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, its that simple really, to start with anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most can go up to 4.3-4.4ghz without changing anything
> further, like sin0822 says in his guide,
> "When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are
> the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures)."
> we'll get to that later if you like, aint that hard


Most people get to 4-4.1GHz on "stock" voltage, I can get to 4.1GHz and 4.4 is my max 24/7 clock :s


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Most people get to 4-4.1GHz on "stock" voltage, I can get to 4.1GHz and 4.4 is my max 24/7 clock :s


i could go up to 4.3-4.4ghz max without changing anything,
4.4ghz wasnt really stable tho with everything set to auto, 4.3ghz was..
so yea, i think on avarage, 4.1-4.2ghz max,
like always, every chip is different ..lol

4.4ghz, you run into high temps, or just your daily oc?
my 24/7 oc is 4646mhz, 1.3V vcore, works great..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i could go up to 4.3-4.4ghz max without changing anything,
> 4.4ghz wasnt really stable tho with everything set to auto, 4.3ghz was..
> so yea, i think on avarage, 4.1-4.2ghz max,
> like always, every chip is different ..lol
> 4.4ghz, you run into high temps, or just your daily oc?
> my 24/7 oc is 4646mhz, 1.3V vcore, works great..


Well 4.5 is a bad multi and won't post at all, 4.6 is okay but runs a bit warm for my liking and it needs a lot more voltage.. 1.4v or something and for 4.4 I only need 1.325v or something. 4.7 was doable but it crashed before it hit 100c.. This is why I want to de-lid in hopes of 4.8GHz.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Well 4.5 is a bad multi and won't post at all, 4.6 is okay but runs a bit warm for my liking and it needs a lot more voltage.. 1.4v or something and for 4.4 I only need 1.325v or something. 4.7 was doable but it crashed before it hit 100c.. This is why I want to de-lid in hopes of 4.8GHz.


if youre already need 1.4V vcore for 4.6ghz,
you might be limited after delid vcore wise to get to 4.8ghz, just saying,
but looks like you can get 4.5ghz now tho, not sure why you call it a bad multi,
and get 4.6ghz to work lol, and 1.4V vcore for 4.5ghz?
if it works, you can take down vcore step by step.. 0.005V till it crashes,
then up again 1 or 2 notches


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if youre already need 1.4V vcore for 4.6ghz,
> you might be limited after delid vcore wise to get to 4.8ghz,
> just saying, but look like you can get 4.5ghz now tho, not sure why you call it a bad multi,
> and get 4.6ghz to work lol, and 1.4V vcore for 4.5ghz? if it works, you can take down vcore
> step by step.. 0.005V till it crashes, then up again 1 or 2 notches


It's just a bad multi.. I know 47 would be fine with a notch more voltage. Probably less once de-lidded as I've personally found that a CPU needs less voltage to keep running when it's cooler. 4.7GHz at 80c is much better then 4.4GHz at 80c. I've already got some Celeron Single cores to test it on in the coming weeks anyway







Two actually. I've even got a board + RAM to test them in too! Well enough parts for two test benches and I might even be able to sell it for a profit if they don't die









Yes, I know people that will buy Celeron computers with XP for money.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It's just a bad multi.. I know 47 would be fine with a notch more voltage. Probably less once de-lidded as I've personally found that a CPU needs less voltage to keep running when it's cooler. 4.7GHz at 80c is much better then 4.4GHz at 80c. I've already got some Celeron Single cores to test it on in the coming weeks anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two actually. I've even got a board + RAM to test them in too! Well enough parts for two test benches and I might even be able to sell it for a profit if they don't die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know people that will buy Celeron computers with XP for money.


well, you know how i think about delidding,
i say go for it








my chip, before delid, hit 105C at 4.5ghz running prime ...within 5 seconds ..lol

took me about 1 month before i delid mine,
read alot/everything i could find, watched all the vid's like 10x etc..

yea, it prolly needs less voltage when its cooler, but its not like a "wow" difference tho..
i hope everything goes well for you, we could use some positive delids again,
i hate peeps picking on the ones that went wrong, and say, "see, thats what you get if you delid"
they dont notice that the few that went wrong,
some of those didnt have anything to do with the delid..

sorry, bit offtopic now, but it bugs me ..lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> well, you know how i think about delidding,
> i say go for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chip, before delid, hit 105C at 4.5ghz running prime ...within 5 seconds ..lol
> took me about 1 month before i delid mine,
> read alot/everything i could find, watched all the vid's like 10x etc..
> yea, it prolly needs less voltage when its cooler, but its not like a "wow" difference tho..
> i hope everything goes well for you, we could use some positive delids again,
> i hate peeps picking on the ones that went wrong, and say, "see, thats what you get if you delid"
> they dont notice that the few that went wrong,
> some of those didnt have anything to do with the delid..
> sorry, bit offtopic now, but it bugs me ..lol


It's the Ivy bridge owners lounge! It's not off topic at all!








Yeah, like I said I've got two Celerons to test with that are glued as far as I know. I'll be buying a small blade in the next couple of weeks.. But for now I've got to study!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> It's the Ivy bridge owners lounge! It's not off topic at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, like I said I've got two Celerons to test with that are glued as far as I know. I'll be buying a small blade in the next couple of weeks.. But for now I've got to study!


i had some info about what chips are soldered and those who arent,
even celerons..i think it was on OCN too ..i posted it somewhere once,
wish i had a computer brain, then i would remember where ..lol
what celerons do you have?

i like to learn, so study for me is ok, but i woke up one morning,
and just felt like, yes...today is the day, delid time! ..lol

10min later,
http://www.overclock.net/t/305443/ihs-removals-how-to-do-it-should-i-do-it-and-the-facts

IHS Not Soldered To Die

Hyperthreading/Single Cores

-(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
-(S-478) Celeron
-(S-775) Celeron
-Celeron 420
-Celeron 430
-Celeron 440
-AMD Athlon 64 3200+*
-AMD Athlon 64 3700+*
-AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (Venice core)

Dual Cores

-AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
-Celeron Dual Core E1200
-Celeron Dual Core E1400
-Pentium Dual Core E2140
-Pentium Dual Core E2160
-Pentium Dual Core E2180
-Pentium Dual Core E2200
-Pentium Dual Core E2210
-Pentium Dual Core E2220
-Pentium Dual Core E6300
-Core 2 Duo E4300
-Core 2 Duo E4400
-Core 2 Duo E4500
-Core 2 Duo E4600
-Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
-Core 2 Duo E7200
-Core 2 Duo E7300
-Core 2 Duo E7400
-Core 2 Duo E7500
-Core 2 Duo E7600


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i had some info about what chips are soldered and those who arent,
> even celerons..i think it was on OCN too ..i posted it somewhere once,
> wish i had a computer brain, then i would remember where ..lol
> what celerons do you have?
> i like to learn, so study for me is ok, but i woke up one morning,
> and just felt like, yes...today is the day, delid time! ..lol
> 10min later,
> http://www.overclock.net/t/305443/ihs-removals-how-to-do-it-should-i-do-it-and-the-facts
> IHS Not Soldered To Die
> Hyperthreading/Single Cores
> -(S-478) Pentium 4 HT (Northwood "A" and "B" Core)*
> -(S-478) Celeron
> -(S-775) Celeron
> -Celeron 420
> -Celeron 430
> -Celeron 440
> -AMD Athlon 64 3200+*
> -AMD Athlon 64 3700+*
> -AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (Venice core)
> Dual Cores
> -AMD X2 5000+ BE (Brisbane core)
> -Celeron Dual Core E1200
> -Celeron Dual Core E1400
> -Pentium Dual Core E2140
> -Pentium Dual Core E2160
> -Pentium Dual Core E2180
> -Pentium Dual Core E2200
> -Pentium Dual Core E2210
> -Pentium Dual Core E2220
> -Pentium Dual Core E6300
> -Core 2 Duo E4300
> -Core 2 Duo E4400
> -Core 2 Duo E4500
> -Core 2 Duo E4600
> -Core 2 Duo E6300 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E6400 (L2 stepping)*
> -Core 2 Duo E7200
> -Core 2 Duo E7300
> -Core 2 Duo E7400
> -Core 2 Duo E7500
> -Core 2 Duo E7600


Nice, I was looking for that the other day! Cheers +rep
I'll take the cooler off one and have a look now, as far as I knew all the single core celerons were pasted/glued?

EDIT: Celeron D 326, 99% sure it's a socket 775 as I know the pin layout.. (Intel states that they made it for 478 and 775)
Guess what? It's definetly glued, I can see the black glue on the side of the chip after being operating for so many years.. Wonder how hard it'll be to pull off if at all. Hmm


See the black line? It's the best photo I could get sorry guys


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice, I was looking for that the other day! Cheers +rep
> I'll take the cooler off one and have a look now, as far as I knew all the single core celerons were pasted/glued?
> EDIT: Celeron D 326, 99% sure it's a socket 775 as I know the pin layout.. (Intel states that they made it for 478 and 775)
> Guess what? It's definetly glued, I can see the black glue on the side of the chip after being operating for so many years.. Wonder how hard it'll be to pull off if at all. Hmm
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the black line? It's the best photo I could get sorry guys


ive looked into it some more for you, i landed on this site,
if you see the black glue, doesnt mean its not soldered,
if i understand the info correct,
"We started out by *running a razor blade under the IHS cutting the adhesive material that attaches the IHS to the processor*.
After we ran the razor blade all the way around the processor *we found that the IHS won't budge as it's soldered to the core as we previously mentioned*."
http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/

the list on that thread is from 2009,
some chips have a *, meaning, *= Said to belong under X category but not confirmed.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> ive looked into it some more for you, i landed on this site,
> if you see the black glue, doesnt mean its not soldered,
> if i understand the info correct,
> "We started out by *running a razor blade under the IHS cutting the adhesive material that attaches the IHS to the processor*.
> After we ran the razor blade all the way around the processor *we found that the IHS won't budge as it's soldered to the core as we previously mentioned*."
> http://www.legitreviews.com/article/402/2/
> the list on that thread is from 2009,
> some chips have a *, meaning, *= Said to belong under X category but not confirmed.


Ohh I see, well I'll still purchase a knife anyway. I have a feeling they are as someone said on another thread that all single core celerons were pasted.. I've never seen so much of the "black stickyness" on an old CPU ever though.. It's on all 4 sides too. I know it means nothing but I have a feeling that it is. I'll confirm over the weekend (I was going to wait longer but now I'm curious)

EDIT: By the odd chance that a socket 478 Pentium 4 is also done (as the HT models are) I've got two of them to test on also just for the sake of knowing.

2GHz and 2.4GHz single core non HT models too**
The chances are low, but hey. Maybe.. They're useless as I've got no 478 boards and even if I did it's a P4.. I'd sell them but I'd get nothing for them AND I'm unsure if they work either, I don't even know how I got them.. They were just in my parts draw next to some DDR and SDRAM that I should get around to selling.

Anyone interested in a 245MB HDD?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Ohh I see, well I'll still purchase a knife anyway. I have a feeling they are as someone said on another thread that all single core celerons were pasted.. I've never seen so much of the "black stickyness" on an old CPU ever though.. It's on all 4 sides too. I know it means nothing but I have a feeling that it is. I'll confirm over the weekend (I was going to wait longer but now I'm curious)


me too, curious ...lol..

its hard to find (good) info about the older chips,
left alone if they soldered or not etc ..
thanks for the +rep btw


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> me too, curious ...lol..
> its hard to find (good) info about the older chips,
> left alone if they soldered or not etc ..
> *thanks for the +rep btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No problems, I actually was thinking "I'll do that later" and forgot!








But I've repp'd ya now









EDIT: (Yes again)
They've got the black line around them too.. I'm sure that at least one of my practice ones will be non-soldered and i'll be annoyed if none are. I guess they were all free so there's no real loss so to speak but yeah.

I've never noticed that before on any CPU whatsoever, I guess I haven't looked for it really.
Also what CPU is that in your profile pic?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> No problems, I actually was thinking "I'll do that later" and forgot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've repp'd ya now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Also what CPU is that in your profile pic?


ive heard intel is working on a new chip, codename "rememberall"
in a few years we wont forget anything with this chip inside our head ...LOL

its a 3770k with lapped IHS spinning freely on the die after delid


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> ive heard intel is working on a new chip, codename "rememberall"
> in a few years we wont forget anything with this chip inside our head ...LOL
> its a 3770k with lapped IHS spinning freely on the die after delid


Hahahahahha nice!


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, its that simple really, to start with anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most can go up to 4.3-4.4ghz without changing anything
> further, like sin0822 says in his guide,
> "When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are
> the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures)."
> we'll get to that later if you like, aint that hard


Gotcha. I'm working today at the firestation so ill get with you soon. I did increase my multiplier to 45 one day and left everything on auto and ran some benchmarks like heaven and didn't have a problem.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Nice, I was looking for that the other day! Cheers +rep
> I'll take the cooler off one and have a look now, as far as I knew all the single core celerons were pasted/glued?
> EDIT: Celeron D 326, 99% sure it's a socket 775 as I know the pin layout.. (Intel states that they made it for 478 and 775)
> Guess what? It's definetly glued, I can see the black glue on the side of the chip after being operating for so many years.. Wonder how hard it'll be to pull off if at all. Hmm
> 
> See the black line? It's the best photo I could get sorry guys


I delidded a Pentium 4 775 and it was soldered...killed the chip :/
Your celereon D 326 is glued to the ihs and uses paste, not solder.
Have fun!


----------



## furyn9

wrong post


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I delidded a Pentium 4 775 and it was soldered...killed the chip :/
> Your celereon D 326 is glued to the ihs and uses paste, not solder.
> Have fun!


Lame.. I've got a knife and I won't be using them at all anyway. I've got two and one PC with RAM so the second one is useless either way..
The Pentium 4's are even more useless.. Never owned a socket 478 board, the P4 that we had was a socket 775 one and before that it was slot in P2's

EDIT: Thanks though +Rep

EDIT2: Ohhh I read that as "It is soldered" woo, sweet!









You can add "Socket 478 Pentium 4 2GHz" to the list, I just cracked it off with no error the first time! I reckon it'd still work, it was easier then what I anticapated! I actually got the blade free too!








I heard a satisfying noise when it started to peel off!









I might save the other P4... hehe dunno.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Lame.. I've got a knife and I won't be using them at all anyway. I've got two and one PC with RAM so the second one is useless either way..
> The Pentium 4's are even more useless.. Never owned a socket 478 board, the P4 that we had was a socket 775 one and before that it was slot in P2's
> EDIT: Thanks though +Rep
> EDIT2: Ohhh I read that as "It is soldered" woo, sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add "Socket 478 Pentium 4 2GHz" to the list, I just cracked it off with no error the first time! I reckon it'd still work, it was easier then what I anticapated! I actually got the blade free too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard a satisfying noise when it started to peel off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might save the other P4... hehe dunno.


o matt-matt,
can you do something for me?

im looking for a pic like this one, from the side with ihs on it,
and a razorblade between it, i cant find any on the net, been looking for days now..

why..well i want to point out something using paint,
about not bending in any direction if you start delidding
would look a bit like this, but then with ihs on and razorblade between it,
with a explanation about it of course, have to make that up when i have a good pic ..lol

have to hold the razor absolutely strait i think, a bit off could mean hitting/scratching the pcb,
doesnt matter if its not a 3770k, its just to use as a example


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> o matt-matt,
> can you do something for me?
> im looking for a pic like this one, from the side with ihs on it,
> and a razorblade between it, i cant find any on the net, been looking for days now..
> why..well i want to point out something using paint,
> about not bending in any direction if you start delidding
> would look a bit like this, but then with ihs on and razorblade between it,
> with a explanation about it of course, have to make that up when i have a good pic ..lol
> 
> have to hold the razor absolutely strait i think, a bit off could mean hitting/scratching the pcb,
> doesnt matter if its not a 3770k, its just to use as a example


I think I know what you mean! I'll do it over the next couple of days if that's okay? I'll do some testing on the Celeron rigs to see what temps are like.
I know what you mean about not bending it though, I tried to on the first one and nothing happened, then all of a sudden after doing the third side i heard it move a bit, It then just popped off with the fourth side/corner done.

Do you want the razorblade in the top so you can see the idea?
Metho won't remove the black glue either.. What can be used?








And yeah, I don't know if I'll get around to it this weekend as I was just told I have a 1,500 word essay on the World Wide Web due today (It'll be overdue therefore I'll have to lie on my papers)









EDIT: Just saw your response on the other thread, Cheers


----------



## VonDutch

no problem, take your time,
good luck with the essay, i would say, dont use www but World Wide Web alot ( 3 words)









yea, the pics are about to warn peeps not to bent the razor blade to much,
im gonna use it in the delid club, to give some helpful tips etc
your pics look very nice and sharp , so that would be great to use..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> no problem, take your time,
> good luck with the essay, i would say, dont use www but World Wide Web alot ( 3 words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, the pics are about to warn peeps not to bent the razor blade to much,
> im gonna use it in the delid club, to give some helpful tips etc
> your pics look very nice and sharp , so that would be great to use..


Hey mister 5.4 Ghz sig. change that to 5.5


----------



## HPE1000

Do my ram timings look better for an overclock from (1333mhz 9-9-9-24) to (1600mhz 9-10-9-24)?


----------



## ivanlabrie

What's the serial number of your ram/color of heatsink and pcb?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> What's the serial number of your ram/color of heatsink and pcb?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231424

el cheapo ram, works great though


----------



## malmental

^
RAM overclocked looks good, what voltage running to them.?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> RAM overclocked looks good, what voltage running to them.?


1.5v


----------



## malmental




----------



## ivanlabrie

No clue regarding IC's and I can't see the serial there...You can likely get more by pushing them to 1.65v, they can probably take that just fine. Also some more vtt voltage helps (1.1 or 1.15v)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey mister 5.4 Ghz sig. change that to 5.5


but for the 5.5ghz run i disabled cores,
remember i couldnt go over the 1.850V vcore,
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
so i had to try another way, if i can figure that,
i might try again with everything enabled, on a cold nite of course ..lol
someone said i needed to look for a jumper on my mobo?
the 5.4ghz had everything enabled
but i change it back if you like..lol

but ill do it tomorrow, my kids are here this weekend,
so not much time to be here, playing bf3
all thew time of course ..lol
only checking in for a min to see if you guys behave


----------



## malmental

trying to lower the voltage a little more..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> trying to lower the voltage a little more..


Or you could just bump it up to 4.5ghz at that voltage


----------



## malmental

that's a thought...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> no problem, take your time,
> good luck with the essay, i would say, dont use www but World Wide Web alot ( 3 words)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, the pics are about to warn peeps not to bent the razor blade to much,
> im gonna use it in the delid club, to give some helpful tips etc
> your pics look very nice and sharp , so that would be great to use..


They do? I think I put the camera on "Food Mode" or something so it'd focus on the "Food"..








Auto is terrible on the Camera as it's only a point and shoot, it's just a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W510 point and shoot.









EDIT: Thanks though, lol


----------



## gerikoh

Please add me to the club









Username: gerikoh
Chip Model: i7 3770
Batch #: 3326C218
Max OC: 4.5ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2576535


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> but for the 5.5ghz run i disabled cores,
> remember i couldnt go over the 1.850V vcore,
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2558354
> so i had to try another way, if i can figure that,
> i might try again with everything enabled, on a cold nite of course ..lol
> someone said i needed to look for a jumper on my mobo?
> the 5.4ghz had everything enabled
> but i change it back if you like..lol
> but ill do it tomorrow, my kids are here this weekend,
> so not much time to be here, playing bf3
> all thew time of course ..lol
> only checking in for a min to see if you guys behave


I Had all 8 cores going I haven't taken HT off of it yet lol. Doing some benches tonight since its nice and cold while buddy is working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> They do? I think I put the camera on "Food Mode" or something so it'd focus on the "Food"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto is terrible on the Camera as it's only a point and shoot, it's just a Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-W510 point and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Thanks though, lol


Mmmmm food lol.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> trying to lower the voltage a little more..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could just bump it up to 4.5ghz at that voltage
Click to expand...

a little better..


----------



## shadowhammer

I would like to Join

Username: Shadowhammer
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3218B418
Max OC: STOCK
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2577429


----------



## Bigdale7

I don't think I have applied yet.. although I have been following theads for awhile now. Here is my offical apllication to join:

Username: Bigdale7
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch # L221A962
Asus P8z77-V 5.0 Ghz
Maximum Overclock: 5.099.96
CPUZ Validation Link:


----------



## Swag

I will be adding all of you guys once I fix my PC, it won't boot up still.


----------



## Zantrill

So, @ 4.5GHz with 1.3 vcore. No overheating. All is well but one thing. I'm finding Windows errors reporting WE has caused an error and is shutting down. Nothing really happens I guess, but I do find restarting makes me feel comfortable. Is this caused by the OC?


----------



## lilchronic

Username: lilchronic
Chip Model: 3570k
Batch #: 3233B499
Max OC: 5ghz needz more testing worried about running prime for 12 hrs
CPUZ Validation Link:








http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577776


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: lilchronic
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: 3233B499
> Max OC: 5ghz needz more testing worried about running prime for 12 hrs
> CPUZ Validation Link:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577776


wouldnt run prime 12H, if i look at temps running AIDA,
you prolly gonna hit 100+C at least , if not throttle..
but the vcore looks great


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> wouldnt run prime 12H, if i look at temps running AIDA,
> you prolly gonna hit 100+C at least , if not throttle..
> but the vcore looks great


well it crashed on me after playin arma2 dayz mod for a few hours so i went back to 4.8
im skerd to join that delidded ivy bridge club cuase of my old chip i messed it up. but ive been thinken bout it


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well it crashed on me after playin arma2 dayz mod for a few hours so i went back to 4.8
> im skerd to join that delidded ivy bridge club cuase of my old chip i messed it up. but ive been thinken bout it


yea, prolly need more vcore, but that would mean higher temp too,
but you gonna get that 4.8ghz running with nice temp,
and very good vcore..you have a good chip now,
not many can do that with a chip that isnt delidded..

to be honest, i wouldnt delid it if i had this one








would try make things optimal, pll etc, and run it 24/7..
my daily oc is "only" 4646mhz, its more then enough ,
about 30% more speed over stock..

keep a eye on the delid club, i hope one day (soon) we'll
find a way to delid without any chance of harming the pcb,
spent today trying all kinds of different methods on old pentiums,
good practice, and cheap, but now im out of them,
only had 3 ..lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> yea, prolly need more vcore, but that would mean higher temp too,
> but you gonna get that 4.8ghz running with nice temp,
> and very good vcore..you have a good chip now,
> not many can do that with a chip that isnt delidded..
> to be honest, i wouldnt delid it if i had this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would try make things optimal, pll etc, and run it 24/7..
> my daily oc is "only" 4646mhz, its more then enough ,
> about 30% more speed over stock..
> keep a eye on the delid club, i hope one day (soon) we'll
> find a way to delid without any chance of harming the pcb,
> spent today trying all kinds of different methods on old pentiums,
> good practice, and cheap, but now im out of them,
> only had 3 ..lol


I really think that the best way to do it is ensure that you don't bend the blade at all AND make sure you take breaks and aren't drinking coffee/energy drinks/alcahol whilst doing it. Lock the door and maybe do it at home alone. I left some good old music from Vice City on and it helped me remain calm while doing a Celeron. Make sure you get a blade like the one I have (or similar) and be very careful and take your time with breaks, make sure that you know what it looks like underneath.. Simply because all the older ones I've practiced on were single cores therefore the actual core is a lot smaller, the actual Ivy bridges are rectangular.


----------



## Despair

Username: Despair
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: L204B183
Max OC: for now 4.5ghz, been tried higher but kept failing
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2578026

Can i join?

Also question:

How come whenever i go to 4.7/4.8ghz windows crashes after 10 mins...always..even at 1.290 vcore!!! I only need 1.184 for 4.5ghz so i expected 4.7 to be around 1.234 or 1.240... Is it my ram? I've been thinking it has been but I'm too lazy to burn memtest86.. I've gotten BSOD error 50, FC, and the other one i can't remember but it was related to vcore I'm pretty sure. Can anybody explain why this is happening? Is it my ram?

PLL overvoltage is enabled and my pll is 1.701


----------



## mystikalrush

Just switched over from being a long term AMD user and got me a 3570k. So far chip runs very nice but when it comes to overclocking and setting voltages manually cant seem to get very far.

I think my max is 4.6 with 1.295v i dont really want to go above 1.3 as temps get to high for my liking.

Readings are still werid to me, anyone have an ivy with a Antec Kuhlur 920? What are your settings to keep this cpu under good temps?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Just switched over from being a long term AMD user and got me a 3570k. So far chip runs very nice but when it comes to overclocking and setting voltages manually cant seem to get very far.
> I think my max is 4.6 with 1.295v i dont really want to go above 1.3 as temps get to high for my liking.
> Readings are still werid to me, anyone have an ivy with a Antec Kuhlur 920? What are your settings to keep this cpu under good temps?


Try 4.8ghz with 1.35v.. and see what temps are Max safe for Ivy is 95c.. " not an Amd chip"

Remember what u see in P95 u will never reach anywhere else.

And for better performance with an Antec 920 2X Cougar 70 cfm push/pull and use Cool Labs liquid ultra should drop temps from 5 - 10c...

P95 my OC max temp reaches right at 80c maybe 81c..

But doing everything benching / games for a month i have not broke 65c in any of it.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: lilchronic
> Chip Model: 3570k
> Batch #: 3233B499
> Max OC: 5ghz needz more testing worried about running prime for 12 hrs
> CPUZ Validation Link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2577776


OMG!!! It's 51 degrees in Tallahassee? ... J/K Thats a sick chip man. Is that de-lidded? I noticed over in the club someone said you failed and then got a golden chip. Thats awesome! Are you gonna be bawlzy enough to de-lid that sucker and run 5.2 24/7?


----------



## kmac20

Username: kmac20
Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3234B856
Max OC: 4.0ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2579001


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Just switched over from being a long term AMD user and got me a 3570k. So far chip runs very nice but when it comes to overclocking and setting voltages manually cant seem to get very far.
> I think my max is 4.6 with 1.295v i dont really want to go above 1.3 as temps get to high for my liking.
> Readings are still werid to me, anyone have an ivy with a Antec Kuhlur 920? What are your settings to keep this cpu under good temps?


came from being long time amd user also








enjoying every day of it, being a intel user now ..lol
got mine in May.

you mean settings on your antec cooler?
or what other readings do you mean,
i do have a gigabyte mobo, so my bios looks about the same as yours,
did you try lower CPU PLL, could shave of some degrees, not much tho,
what tim did you use?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> I really think that the best way to do it is ensure that you don't bend the blade at all
> be very careful and take your time with breaks, make sure that you know what it looks like underneath


im with you on that one, im trying to find a way to make it visual,
with pic's or somehow..photo or drawing ..all good
its easier for peeps to look at a few pic's , and understand,
then reading through post that are long..lol..like mine









yea, taking brakes, my son and i delidded a few pentiums this weekend
but i let him do the delidding, hes 15 years old, good practice ..lol
but with chip 2, after doing corner 6, and and the fiirst all delidded, and perfect too








his hands started to cramp a bit, and then it starts to shake a little..
we took a brake..
heres a short vid, how hes cutting a corner with a box cutter,






this is the first one, after normal delid, and then after removing the IHS which was soldered








we put the 2 blades between 2 sides after delid, also to protect the pcb some more, and as handles,
then we hanged it upside down, and slowly heated around the center IHS with that lighter..
popped of after 2-3min,
same with the third one ..lol


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> im with you on that one, im trying to find a way to make it visual,
> with pic's or somehow..photo or drawing ..all good
> its easier for peeps to look at a few pic's , and understand,
> then reading through post that are long..lol..like mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, taking brakes, my son and i delidded a few pentiums this weekend
> but i let him do the delidding, hes 15 years old, good practice ..lol
> but with chip 2, after doing corner 6, and and the fiirst all delidded, and perfect too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his hands started to cramp a bit, and then it starts to shake a little..
> we took a brake..
> heres a short vid, how hes cutting a corner with a box cutter,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first one, after normal delid, and then after removing the IHS which was soldered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we put the 2 blades between 2 sides after delid, also to protect the pcb some more, and as handles,
> then we hanged it upside down, and slowly heated around the center IHS with that lighter..
> popped of after 2-3min,
> same with the third one ..lol


Nice! Though that can damage the core greatly..
Yeah, after getting to the second side my hands started to cramp and I required a break. It was still fine though,


----------



## Zantrill

I like when it is cold out. I do not use a heater in my room. However, what is the coldest I can allow my room to be before moisture build-up inside my case?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I like when it is cold out. I do not use a heater in my room. However, what is the coldest I can allow my room to be before moisture build-up inside my case?


As long as the rig is not colder than the air around it, should be no moisture issues. Condensation can be an issue when a surface is colder than the ambient temperature of the area.
Air conditioner in front of the rig blowing right on the case can make a condensation issue, air conditioner cooling whole room (or windows open) should not.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> I like when it is cold out. I do not use a heater in my room. However, what is the coldest I can allow my room to be before moisture build-up inside my case?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the rig is not colder than the air around it, should be no moisture issues. Condensation can be an issue when a surface is colder than the ambient temperature of the area.
> Air conditioner in front of the rig blowing right on the case can make a condensation issue, air conditioner cooling whole room (or windows open) should not.
Click to expand...

Thanks, we will have a freeze tonight. 28c or lower temps. Don't really want to turn the heat on, just wear heavy clothes tonight.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Thanks, we will have a freeze tonight. 28c or lower temps. Don't really want to turn the heat on, just wear heavy clothes tonight.


Maybe 28f?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Thanks, we will have a freeze tonight. 28c or lower temps. Don't really want to turn the heat on, just wear heavy clothes tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 28f?
Click to expand...


----------



## mystikalrush

What is the most effecient way to overclock these processors, via Ratio or Turbo Multipliers?


----------



## mystikalrush

Username: Mystikalrush
Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3222B284
Max OC: 4.2ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2580542


----------



## malmental

not turbo...
good voltage on your overclock..


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not turbo...
> good voltage on your overclock..


Okay, im doing mine via Turbo Ratios, ill play with it then this weekend, i just bought the cpu and mobo friday.


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> came from being long time amd user also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoying every day of it, being a intel user now ..lol
> got mine in May.
> you mean settings on your antec cooler?
> or what other readings do you mean,
> i do have a gigabyte mobo, so my bios looks about the same as yours,
> did you try lower CPU PLL, could shave of some degrees, not much tho,
> what tim did you use?


Correct Antec cooler settings, im using Zalman ZM-STG2 TIM, i do have IC-Diamond, but didnt use it since this is my first Intel CPU in YEARS (decade) and i know it stains the surface.
I'll give the PLL a go, i think default is 1.8 correct? What should i change it to?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> What is the most effecient way to overclock these processors, via Ratio or Turbo Multipliers?


Multipliers and ratio are the same on most boards. Some call them multipliers (mostly because that's what they were called before) and on mine, they are called ratio. It depends which board you have.


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> What is the most effecient way to overclock these processors, via Ratio or Turbo Multipliers?
> 
> 
> 
> Multipliers and ratio are the same on most boards. Some call them multipliers (mostly because that's what they were called before) and on mine, they are called ratio. It depends which board you have.
Click to expand...

I think you misunderstood, oc via CPU ratio or turbo ratio. That should clear things up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Correct Antec cooler settings, im using Zalman ZM-STG2 TIM, i do have IC-Diamond, but didnt use it since this is my first Intel CPU in YEARS (decade) and i know it stains the surface.
> I'll give the PLL a go, i think default is 1.8 correct? What should i change it to?


yep, 1.8V is default,
some go as low as 1.5V pll,
i think 1.60-1.75 is a good range to start with,
have to say, i tried almost every setting between 1.5 and 1.7950V,
didnt notice a big difference in temps, but temps are not really a big issue for me,
one guy said he had a 11C temp drop, others say its just a few degrees max,
but if youre close to 90C while running prime, a few can make a difference,
and it can make a oc more stable, another good reason to try ..

dont know about the Antec settings tho,. srry..
got my mugen in push/pull,
with push on pwm setting in bios i think, 200 to 1300 rpm max
and the pull disabled, so it runs about 1050 rpm constant..

ic-diamond stains the surface after long time use?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> What is the most effecient way to overclock these processors, via Ratio or Turbo Multipliers?


I don't know what you mean by saying the most efficient way to overclock, an overclock is trial and error (a guess). You are either stable or unstable, my suggestion is to visit the Ivy Bridge overclocking guide *here*!


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Correct Antec cooler settings, im using Zalman ZM-STG2 TIM, i do have IC-Diamond, but didnt use it since this is my first Intel CPU in YEARS (decade) and i know it stains the surface.
> I'll give the PLL a go, i think default is 1.8 correct? What should i change it to?
> 
> 
> 
> yep, 1.8V is default,
> some go as low as 1.5V pll,
> i think 1.60-1.75 is a good range to start with,
> have to say, i tried almost every setting between 1.5 and 1.7950V,
> didnt notice a big difference in temps, but temps are not really a big issue for me,
> one guy said he had a 11C temp drop, others say its just a few degrees max,
> but if youre close to 90C while running prime, a few can make a difference,
> and it can make a oc more stable, another good reason to try ..
> 
> dont know about the Antec settings tho,. srry..
> got my mugen in push/pull,
> with push on pwm setting in bios i think, 200 to 1300 rpm max
> and the pull disabled, so it runs about 1050 rpm constant..
> 
> ic-diamond stains the surface after long time use?
Click to expand...

Maybe I should let the mobo do its thing, I'm currently using the included software to manually keep it cool but its by far very different then how I used it on an AMD system. I guess I'll uninstall the software and remove its USB connection and relie on pwm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocstar96

Can a 3770k overclock to 4GHz at stock voltages?


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Can a 3770k overclock to 4GHz at stock voltages?


Most IVB will do 4Ghz with stock voltage, unless you got a really bad chip.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Can a 3770k overclock to 4GHz at stock voltages?


didnt see one yet that couldnt,
so prolly yea..should be no problem


----------



## rocstar96

Well thats great news! What is the usual stock voltages of 3770k's?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Well thats great news! What is the usual stock voltages of 3770k's?


great news?
you have one, or gonna buy one?










its been a while since i had mine at stock,
cant remember what is is/was..
like always, every chip is different,
temp wise, so i guess vcore wise(at stock) also ..

looking at howlong youre a member,
and the posts reps etc,
you should tell me what it is, and more ..lol


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Well thats great news! What is the usual stock voltages of 3770k's?
> 
> 
> 
> great news?
> you have one, or gonna buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been a while since i had mine at stock,
> cant remember what is is/was..
> like always, every chip is different,
> temp wise, so i guess vcore wise(at stock) also ..
> 
> looking at howlong youre a member,
> and the posts reps etc,
> you should tell me what it is, and more ..lol
Click to expand...

Well I don't really hang much often in the forums unlike the last months, but im starting to become active again









I'm about to get one soon, my C2Q is aging, I'm planning to pair it with a GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, and 8GB of corsair's vengeance, not sure what HSF to get though, probably a V6GT. I'm still googling stuff for more info.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Can a 3770k overclock to 4GHz at stock voltages?


Mine does 4.2ghz on stock voltage so i would say yes.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Well I don't really hang much often in the forums unlike the last months, but im starting to become active again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to get one soon, my C2Q is aging, I'm planning to pair it with a GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, and 8GB of corsair's vengeance, not sure what HSF to get though, probably a V6GT. I'm still googling stuff for more info.


Nice board choice, grab some Team Xtreem 2133mhz cl9 ram







and a Thermalright Silver Arrow Extreme (the one with orange fans).


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Well I don't really hang much often in the forums unlike the last months, but im starting to become active again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to get one soon, my C2Q is aging, I'm planning to pair it with a GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, and 8GB of corsair's vengeance, not sure what HSF to get though, probably a V6GT. I'm still googling stuff for more info.


great








and looks like you making some good choices,
see, i can learn from you ..lol,
still very new to intel and ocing, got mine in May,
but im a quick learner









that phanteks ph-tc14 is a good one for ivy i think,
the more watts/heat, the better it gets


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good thing about the Phanteks is the different available colors...besides being one of the best air coolers in the market








Buuuuuuut...I'm a Thermalright fan myself, and their ty143 fans are too awesome, and so is their Silver Arrow...There's a new black and white version worth checking out (but it comes with ty150's)


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good thing about the Phanteks is the different available colors...besides being one of the best air coolers in the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuuuut...I'm a Thermalright fan myself, and their ty143 fans are too awesome, and so is their Silver Arrow...There's a new black and white version worth checking out (but it comes with ty150's)


always wanted the one i have now, my Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ,
before that i had a Zalman CNPS10X Performa, thought it was the best back then, price/performance,
same with the Mugen, but theres alot better aircoolers for sure

if i buy my next, i hope next year, its gonna be a water cooler..


----------



## rocstar96

Woah! Don't you guys think thats a bit too much for a mild overclock?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not if you value silence! You can do even with 500rpm 140mm fans...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Woah! Don't you guys think thats a bit too much for a mild overclock?


You mean to tell me.....that 1.8 vcore isn't a mild overclock?? And for 5.4Ghz??? Do tell sir do tell!


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Woah! Don't you guys think thats a bit too much for a mild overclock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean to tell me.....that 1.8 vcore isn't a mild overclock?? And for 5.4Ghz??? Do tell sir do tell!
Click to expand...

But I'm only going for four... thousand gigahertz!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Not if you value silence! You can do even with 500rpm 140mm fans...


Alright I'll see what I can find here in my country. I'll gather some dual-tower heatsinks and post them here with their prices.


----------



## tonybyatt

Sign me up...

Username: tonybyatt
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3226B896
Max OC: STOCK
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2581663


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> But I'm only going for four... thousand gigahertz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll see what I can find here in my country. I'll gather some dual-tower heatsinks and post them here with their prices.


If you can somehow get the NZXT Havik 140 or the Thermalright True Spirit 140, those are the best bang/buck wise, and they cool GREAT! The Havik 140 is on par with a NH-D14 and/or beats it.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> But I'm only going for four... thousand gigahertz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I'll see what I can find here in my country. I'll gather some dual-tower heatsinks and post them here with their prices.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can somehow get the NZXT Havik 140 or the Thermalright True Spirit 140, those are the best bang/buck wise, and they cool GREAT! The Havik 140 is on par with a NH-D14 and/or beats it.
Click to expand...

I found a Havik and the funny thing is, its more expensive than the Silver Arrow, Anyways here's what I found, oh and I don't think we have Phanteks here in the Philippines.

Thermaltake Frio Extreme - $94
Thermalright Silver Arrow - $84
Noctua NH-D14 - $77
DeepCool Assassin - $73

I'm leaning towards the D14, But im still researching between the Silver Arrow and D14.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> I found a Havik and the funny thing is, its more expensive than the Silver Arrow, Anyways here's what I found, oh and I don't think we have Phanteks here in the Philippines.
> Thermaltake Frio Extreme - $94
> Thermalright Silver Arrow - $84
> Noctua NH-D14 - $77
> DeepCool Assassin - $73
> I'm leaning towards the D14, But im still researching between the Silver Arrow and D14.


They're pretty close...if you can afford it the Silver Arrow comes with better fans, and looks nicer. But it depends on your taste really.
DeepCool Assassin is pretty good but overpriced compared to a D14.


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> I found a Havik and the funny thing is, its more expensive than the Silver Arrow, Anyways here's what I found, oh and I don't think we have Phanteks here in the Philippines.
> Thermaltake Frio Extreme - $94
> Thermalright Silver Arrow - $84
> Noctua NH-D14 - $77
> DeepCool Assassin - $73
> I'm leaning towards the D14, But im still researching between the Silver Arrow and D14.
> 
> 
> 
> They're pretty close...if you can afford it the Silver Arrow comes with better fans, and looks nicer. But it depends on your taste really.
> DeepCool Assassin is pretty good but overpriced compared to a D14.
Click to expand...

Yeah, It looks like they are the same in terms of performance, I guess it is a matter of taste on how they look. Thanks!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, depends on the rest of your build and your taste first and foremost.








If you can find a Mux-120 Black, those are perfectly good coolers too, and cheaper.
I had my 2600k up to 5.3ghz with one of those, which is quite high. (using 1.48v)


----------



## dalastbmills

Username: dalastbmills
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3223b457 (e4)
Max OC: 4.7Ghz (delidded)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2581730


----------



## Hokies83

Where is all the new members from the 229$ MC 3770k gold rush?


----------



## rocstar96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah, depends on the rest of your build and your taste first and foremost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can find a Mux-120 Black, those are perfectly good coolers too, and cheaper.
> I had my 2600k up to 5.3ghz with one of those, which is quite high. (using 1.48v)


Alright!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rocstar96*
> 
> Well thats great news! What is the usual stock voltages of 3770k's?
> 
> 
> 
> great news?
> you have one, or gonna buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been a while since i had mine at stock,
> cant remember what is is/was..
> like always, every chip is different,
> temp wise, so i guess vcore wise(at stock) also ..
> 
> looking at howlong youre a member,
> and the posts reps etc,
> you should tell me what it is, and more ..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I don't really hang much often in the forums unlike the last months, but im starting to become active again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to get one soon, my C2Q is aging, I'm planning to pair it with a GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, and 8GB of corsair's vengeance, not sure what HSF to get though, probably a V6GT. I'm still googling stuff for more info.
Click to expand...

When you get your own IB, it will have it's own stock voltage. Some are a bit higher, some are a bit lower, so you will have to see what your chip's is to know what it is.

But once you do, your chip should then have no problem going to 4GHz at that voltage - and maybe higher if you get a good one! Good luck!


----------



## ketapang

Guys, i'm really confused with WHEA errors. If this error showed up, does that mean my oc not stable?


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> Guys, i'm really confused with WHEA errors. If this error showed up, does that mean my oc not stable?


If you OC is Prime stable and IBT don't worry.
I always get WHEA errors, nothing happens who cares.
If it was bad you would have messages popping up everywhere.


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> If you OC is Prime stable and IBT don't worry.
> I always get WHEA errors, nothing happens who cares.
> If it was bad you would have messages popping up everywhere.


Thx for this bro. Rep for you.







This error have been limiting my oc ever since I know about it.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I never had those till I got an Ivy chip...guys at the super stable club consider it a big deal. Not sure really, but I try to have a stable oc without them for folding, cause the cpu slows down recalculating stuff when those occur.


----------



## ketapang

Im not doing folding, just gaming.







But afraid those thing will affect performance during gaming.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> Im not doing folding, just gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But afraid those thing will affect performance during gaming.


Doubt you will notice, but then again, delidding and running 5ghz for gaming is not needed lol
I figured you might want to bench or fold or do something more cpu intensive...those errors make the cpu go over stuff to redo it and thus slow it down a bit.


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Doubt you will notice, but then again, delidding and running 5ghz for gaming is not needed lol
> I figured you might want to bench or fold or do something more cpu intensive...those errors make the cpu go over stuff to redo it and thus slow it down a bit.


I think it's kinda waste not finding max oc after delid.







Anyway i've done some googling about whea error: http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/231210-whea-logger-event-id-19-internal-parity-error.html
Apparently this guy got whea error event 19, i think its the same error like mine.


----------



## Hokies83

LoL With my IB i have never got 1 WHEA error guess im good at guesstimating what is stable XD


----------



## ivanlabrie

You sure are lol








I got a few but only cause I was trying to undervolt a bit...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You sure are lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a few but only cause I was trying to undervolt a bit...


I only had 390 ish. Silly benching and ocing lol.


----------



## VonDutch

easy to get some whea errors, if youre trying to find the lowest vcore possible for any OC,
of course theres peeps like Val, who have no clue about what they do, 390 whea's!!?? ...LOL
trying to get into the , guinness book of records, Val ?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> easy to get some whea errors, if youre trying to find the lowest vcore possible for any OC,
> of course theres peeps like Val, who have no clue about what they do, 390 whea's!!?? ...LOL
> trying to get into the , guinness book of records, Val ?


not yet lol.


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I only had 390 ish. Silly benching and ocing lol.


lol 390. So far no problem with your rig?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketapang*
> 
> I think it's kinda waste not finding max oc after delid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway i've done some googling about whea error: http://www.sevenforums.com/crashes-debugging/231210-whea-logger-event-id-19-internal-parity-error.html
> Apparently this guy got whea error event 19, i think its the same error like mine.


whea error 19 and 20 is what we see most of the time,
if i see those, most of the time upping vcore a notch helps,
were always looking for the lowest stable vcore if we oc,
like i said, its easy to get those when youre busy finding your lowest vcore


----------



## vaporizer

Username: Vaporizer
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: 322C081 ( from Fry's)
Max OC: Not until it gets wet. 4.2 w/ OC genie. Zalman cnps9700

Let me in, plz.


----------



## HPE1000

Is this a lot of errors? Over 2800... How do I get rid of them?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is this a lot of errors? Over 2800... How do I get rid of them?


Mann..............


----------



## HPE1000

any clue? I did a bunch of messing around initially, idk. It seems I get 5 more errors every day.

Never bsod....

EDIT: I found a script that cleared that out, so I will fix the new ones as they come.









Like I said, I did a bunch of messing around with in windows overclocking and such, and I think all my messing made those happen.

Clean slate







(dont judge me)


----------



## Socks keep you warm

5.2Ghz 1.46V http://valid.canardpc.com/2579347


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 5.2Ghz 1.46V http://valid.canardpc.com/2579347


What's the batch number or do you have an ihs hi def shot?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> 5.2Ghz 1.46V http://valid.canardpc.com/2579347


That is very nice.....great chip to be able to do that.....


----------



## Bigdale7

Thought I'd share my highest OC so far.. although not sure how much more I can get out of this chip.. may just need to learn more
about bio settings etc..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Thought I'd share my highest OC so far.. although not sure how much more I can get out of this chip.. may just need to learn more
> about bio settings etc..


wanna let uncle Val take a crack at the guy?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Thought I'd share my highest OC so far.. although not sure how much more I can get out of this chip.. may just need to learn more
> about bio settings etc..


what are your temps with the H100 on stock fans.?


----------



## Bigdale7

Valguar your're scaring me LOL.


----------



## Bigdale7

Well I didn't try to run Prime 95 or IBT because I.m sure that would fry the chip... But max core temp was 81 C and they avg 76 C.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Well I didn't try to run Prime 95 or IBT because I.m sure that would fry the chip... But max core temp was 81 C and they avg 76 C.


What did you use to stress the CPU then because an average of 76c @ 5.3GHz with a H100 is awesome.


----------



## Bigdale7

I used SuperPi.. doesn't seem to heat the cpu that much and only runs for a short time. I doubt very much if it was 24/7 stable... But can't handle the heat to find out.. Need to delid


----------



## tw33k

I use Aida64 and have done for years (when it was called Everest) I've found that if my chip can survive a couple hours under Aida64 stress it can handle everything I'll throw at it. I'm @ 4.6GHz 24/7 and it's rock solid. Not even any warnings from the WHEA logger


----------



## SonDa5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I used SuperPi.. doesn't seem to heat the cpu that much and only runs for a short time. I doubt very much if it was 24/7 stable... But can't handle the heat to find out.. Need to delid


Looks like a good chip to delid. Good luck with your delid.

Before you delid try seeing what your lowest voltage for stability is for 4.5GHZ. 1.15v and below is getting into golden low voltage territory for 4.5GHZ and will probably be a great over clocker once delidded.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Looks like a good chip to delid. Good luck with your delid.
> Before you delid try seeing what your lowest voltage for stability is for 4.5GHZ. 1.15v and below is getting into golden low voltage territory for 4.5GHZ and will probably be a great over clocker once delidded.


Yeah, or subjected to cold


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I use Aida64 and have done for years (when it was called Everest) I've found that if my chip can survive a couple hours under Aida64 stress it can handle everything I'll throw at it. I'm @ 4.6GHz 24/7 and it's rock solid. Not even any warnings from the WHEA logger


me too, and I like it much more than Prime...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> me too, and I like it much more than Prime...


It is more flashy but prime95 ver27.7 can push your chip harder








Tastes are tastes anyhow, but it's not ideal as a torture test. Though, you should also test lighter loads, like gaming (Borderlands 2 comes to mind...right Hokies?)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> It is more flashy but prime95 ver27.7 can push your chip harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes are tastes anyhow, but it's not ideal as a torture test. Though, you should also test lighter loads, like gaming (Borderlands 2 comes to mind...right Hokies?)


Yeah i was almost 8hrs prime 95 stable on myOC.. ran BF3 for 5hrs.. Then went to play some Borderlands 2... spit my OC out in 10 mins had to bump volts so the game would stop crashing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yep, it's not all in the intense loads, the cpu doesn't react equal on different scenarios...
Hey Hokies, have you seen the new 171cfm 140x38mm Silverstone fans?








I want two for my SA.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yep, it's not all in the intense loads, the cpu doesn't react equal on different scenarios...
> Hey Hokies, have you seen the new 171cfm 140x38mm Silverstone fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want two for my SA.


With the built in controller?

To much Dba for my liking ...

I think the Cougars give the perfect Air flow to Dba ratio.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> With the built in controller?
> To much Dba for my liking ...
> I think the Cougars give the perfect Air flow to Dba ratio.


I'm disappoint man...I was about to mention the Joujye Twin Turbos, which go from 0% to 100% pwm doing a maximum of 6000rpm as an alternative, but I see you are a wuss xD lol
And as for the dba/noise, yeah Cougars are nice, but TY-140 is where it's at for air pressure in that scenario.
These 38mm width beasts are even better for heatsinks, and have a max of 2000rpm which is not too noisy when undervolted, while still beating the other fans pressure wise.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I'm disappoint man...I was about to mention the Joujye Twin Turbos, which go from 0% to 100% pwm doing a maximum of 6000rpm as an alternative, but I see you are a wuss xD lol
> And as for the dba/noise, yeah Cougars are nice, but TY-140 is where it's at for air pressure in that scenario.
> These 38mm width beasts are even better for heatsinks, and have a max of 2000rpm which is not too noisy when undervolted, while still beating the other fans pressure wise.


LoL your talking to No wuss i have like 6 San ace 120x28mm and a bunch of other 120x39 tornado's in the closet...

Got tired of having to wear my headset to hear movies.. so i went cfm/dba ratio with my Ivy Build...

Here is my old Tornado box with my i7 930 / Rampage 3 Extreme and my dominators..



Yes i did take that door panel off and paint it XD lol...

Dude i build a Water loop in another case and ran it into my Cosmos 1000... I have no pictures of it up and runing tho =/


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> LoL your talking to No wuss i have like 6 San ace 120x28mm and a bunch of other 120x39 tornado's in the closet...
> Got tired of having to wear my headset to hear movies.. so i went cfm/dba ratio with my Ivy Build...
> Here is my old Tornado box with my i7 930 / Rampage 3 Extreme and my dominators..
> 
> 
> 
> Dude i build a Water loop in another case and ran it into my Cosmos 1000... I have no pictures of it up and runing tho =/


I like your attitude








Backing up with pics and all...









I like the idea of having the extra power if need be, that's all, and I could use some extra case fans, a task two ty-140's would accomplish just fine if I took them off my Silver Arrow.

Edit: http://search.directron.com/newsearch.php?find=fhp-141&x=0&y=0 Pretty cheap if you ask me...171cfm @ 2000rpm


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I like your attitude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backing up with pics and all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the idea of having the extra power if need be, that's all, and I could use some extra case fans, a task two ty-140's would accomplish just fine if I took them off my Silver Arrow.


Yah i got pics of rigs from all the way back from 05/06 XD Athlon x2 6000+ baby lmao..



1600x1200 20 inch Crt FTW!

Athlon 64 x2 6000+ It pwns you...


----------



## kmac20

So I know a little core variance in temps is ok, but my cores are thus:

27, 27, 33, 38!!!

That last one sometimes can hit 40. Thats a discrepancy of over 10Deg!!!!! I reseated the HSF today, so unless I messed it up (again), I dont think thats it. It did this before I reseated it too, just not to such an extreme.

Whats REALLY WEIRD to me is that under load, they all hit roughly the same, of ~67.

Just chalk it up to weird chip and the AS5 being fresh?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> So I know a little core variance in temps is ok, but my cores are thus:
> 27, 27, 33, 38!!!
> That last one sometimes can hit 40. Thats a discrepancy of over 10Deg!!!!! I reseated the HSF today, so unless I messed it up (again), I dont think thats it. It did this before I reseated it too, just not to such an extreme.
> Whats REALLY WEIRD to me is that under load, they all hit roughly the same, of ~67.
> Just chalk it up to weird chip and the AS5 being fresh?


Looks normal to me.

Core 4 is beside the Igpu.. If u want it's temps closer to the other 3... you will have to turn it off in Bios or remove the Igpu chipset driver.


----------



## Conspiracy

hey fellow ivy bridge owners. if any of you fold and are not part of team competition but are interested in joining TC and folding as well as competing for some prizes then Birds of Prey is looking for 2 i7 folders. if you have an i7 folding 24/7

check it out http://www.overclock.net/t/1026259/birds-of-prey

message langer1972 if interested


----------



## 32oz

Where do I find the batch # if I've thrown away the box?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Where do I find the batch # if I've thrown away the box?


It's on the CPU?


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> It's on the CPU?


Well I can't see the CPU with the cooler on it, and I'm not about the unmount and remount it. Oh well!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Well I can't see the CPU with the cooler on it, and I'm not about the unmount and remount it. Oh well!


It is on the box to.


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Well I can't see the CPU with the cooler on it, and I'm not about the unmount and remount it. Oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> It is on the box to*o*.
Click to expand...

This


----------



## lagittaja

Username: lagittaja
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3222B508
Max OC: 4.3Ghz 1.104v
CPUZ Validation Link: clicks

4.3Ghz/1.104v is 19 hours Prime95 v27.7 custom blend 6Gb memory load stable.
4.6Ghz/1.248v is IBT AVX 6.8Gb load 10 rounds stable. clicks
4.8Ghz would be stable somewhere around 1.255-1.270v, haven't bothered testing.

I can _boot_ and load Windows at 5.0Ghz with 1.300v, doesn't quite reach the desktop but at least it doesn't crash/freeze LOL, is that good








And that's all cores and HT turned on with a) crap settings b) crap cooling (True Spirit with 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon) c) not delidded.

Edit.
By the way guys. Wonder if my G530 had some play with this when my motherboard chose to feed my 3770K only 1.096v when stock.
Since the G530's voltage was 1.096v. And when I was still running stock and with the voltage the motherboard chose -> core temp showed a VID of 1.22something.
LOL


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> me too, and I like it much more than Prime...
> 
> 
> 
> It is more flashy but prime95 ver27.7 can push your chip harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tastes are tastes anyhow, but it's not ideal as a torture test. Though, you should also test lighter loads, like gaming (Borderlands 2 comes to mind...right Hokies?)
Click to expand...

Borderlands 2 I haven't gotten to it as of yet but gaming to stability test an overclock works for me as well...








Virginia Tech - Hokies
I'm closer to Atlanta GA so it's more Georgia Tech - Yellow Jackets


----------



## kmac20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Looks normal to me.
> Core 4 is beside the Igpu.. If u want it's temps closer to the other 3... you will have to turn it off in Bios or remove the Igpu chipset driver.


Thanks man! I know that there should be some variances, and I'm not too worried. But I thought like 5deg differential was normal. 10 degree difference to me started to get a bit concerning. I guess just those last 2 cores run hotter, progressively as it gets closer to the IGP. 10 deg Celsius difference idle though.....It was just super weird to me because on load, they are all about the same; except the first core, which always runs about 4C cooler. So just was kinda disconcerting, such a big difference IDLE, but load and they line up? Weird!

To boot, I was actually happier before i reseated, i had 1-2 deg cooler. Guess I should never fix what isn't broken. Shoulda learned this lesson the last time I replaced my HSF on my c2d and ended up bending a pin in the socket. Guess I'm a slow learner









Also addressing the batch #, you guys should read a bit harder! 32oz said why that isn't feasible
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> It is on the box to.
> 
> 
> 
> This
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> Where do I find the batch # *if I've thrown away the box*?


----------



## shadowhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I would like to Join
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2577429


I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.

Username: Shadowhammer
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3218B418
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015


Do you really need that much voltage for 4.5GHz?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015


re do that OC....that vcore it far to high for the clock


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.
> 
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Do you really need that much voltage for 4.5GHz?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> re do that OC....that vcore it far to high for the clock


*Shadowhammer*, either turn your OC up to 5GHz, or turn down the vcore to 1.2 something, or even 1.3 something.....way too high a vcore for 4.5GHz.....unless you got the worst chip we have ever seen....


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Shadowhammer*, either turn your OC up to 5GHz, or turn down the vcore to 1.2 something, or even 1.3 something.....way too high a vcore for 4.5GHz.....unless you got the worst chip we have ever seen....


It's obvious that he has the Vcore set to "Auto", nobody in their right mind would set 1.52 Vcore unless benching!


----------



## ketapang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015


Dude, 1.52v for 4.5Ghz? Even my bad chip need 1.3v. Start vcore with 1.2 and see how it goes.


----------



## 32oz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It's obvious that he has the Vcore set to "Auto", nobody in their right mind would set 1.52 Vcore unless benching!


Doubtful, mine runs at 1.325 on auto, but I have it set at 1.25, haven't tried any lower.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I would like to Join
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2577429
> 
> 
> 
> I want to update my join request. I ahve overclocked up to stable 4.5Ghz so far. Still tweakin' and hope to get it even higher.
> 
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586015
Click to expand...

HOLY COW BATMAN..!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOLY COW BATMAN..!


?

http://valid.canardpc.com/2586770

24/7...


----------



## shadowhammer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It's obvious that he has the Vcore set to "Auto", nobody in their right mind would set 1.52 Vcore unless benching!


Thanks guys! Still a noob at this and I appreciate the information. Vcore was set to auto. I have adjusted the voltage and rerunning my prime95 test.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HOLY COW BATMAN..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586770
> 
> 24/7...
Click to expand...

what's your point.?
his is clocked @ 4.5GHz and your is 5.1GHz.......

(it's kinda different wouldn't you say.?)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's your point.?
> his is clocked @ 4.5GHz and your is 5.1GHz.......
> (it's kinda different wouldn't you say.?)


Thought u were saying it was to much Vcore or something his Vcore is Safe..

However the best ib chip does 4.5ghz with about 1.15v and the worst 1.35v...

Mine does it at 1.19v


----------



## Bigdale7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Looks like a good chip to delid. Good luck with your delid.
> Before you delid try seeing what your lowest voltage for stability is for 4.5GHZ. 1.15v and below is getting into golden low voltage territory for 4.5GHZ and will probably be a great over clocker once delidded.


Well I took your advice and went to work on how low a votage I could get stable at 4.5ghz, As it turns out it was some bit lower than I had it but the best I
could do was 1.16. I tested stability with Cinbench 11.5 and IBT. I don't know if it would be stable in Prime 95 for 24/7 but I did runit with no errors for 11 hours.

Now I need to fine the courage to try and delid, especially since this is a pretty decent chip!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> Looks like a good chip to delid. Good luck with your delid.
> Before you delid try seeing what your lowest voltage for stability is for 4.5GHZ. 1.15v and below is getting into golden low voltage territory for 4.5GHZ and will probably be a great over clocker once delidded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I took your advice and went to work on how low a votage I could get stable at 4.5ghz, As it turns out it was some bit lower than I had it but the best I
> could do was 1.6. I tested stability with Cinbench 11.5 and IBT. I don't know if it would be stable in Prime 95 for 24/7 but I did runit with no errors for 11 hours.
> 
> Now I need to fine the courage to try and delid, especially since this is a pretty decent chip!
Click to expand...

are you saying that @ 4.5GHz your chip is running 1.6v...?!
(must be a typo or I misunderstood...)


----------



## lilchronic

bout to try and go lower


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> bout to try and go lower


sweet...!


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sweet...!




how low can u go! lol


----------



## shadowhammer

Upped my clock to 4.7 and got my voltage down.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> how low can u go! lol


Golden Chip! That is my criteria, 4.5 @ under 1.1v.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> Upped my clock to 4.7 and got my voltage down.


He might have a shot at that too. Try 1.1v and 4.5GHz


----------



## Bigdale7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> are you saying that @ 4.5GHz your chip is running 1.6v...?!
> (must be a typo or I misunderstood...)


LOL.. ya thanks for pointing my tupo out... fixed it.. 1.16


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> LOL.. ya thanks for pointing my tupo out... fixed it.. 1.16


lol i was hoping it was a typo and also hoping u ment to type 1.06v anyway 1.16v is good to


----------



## lagittaja

Nice 3570K's shadowhammer, Bigdale7 and lilchronic

Haven't actually tested what 4.5 requires on my 3770K.. 4.3 goes with 1.104 and 4.6 with 1.248(might be lower, I just bumped the voltage to a random value lol)


----------



## lilchronic




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> are you saying that @ 4.5GHz your chip is running 1.6v...?!
> (must be a typo or I misunderstood...)
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. ya thanks for pointing my tupo out... fixed it.. 1.16
Click to expand...

LoL, I was giving you the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## lagittaja

1.200v~1.192v seems stableish. 9/10 now done. I'll try and lower it more.

http://i.imgur.com/EwlAM.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

E: More official



Also when you guys post screenshots with cpu-z and such could you use the 500x1000 option instead of the default 350x700something because they're unviewable on Tapatalk
















This is what I mean.


http://imgur.com/MebVT


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 1.200v~1.192v seems stableish. 9/10 now done. I'll try and lower it more.
> http://i.imgur.com/EwlAM.jpg
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2
> E: More official
> 
> Also when you guys post screenshots with cpu-z and such could you use the 500x1000 option instead of the default 350x700something because they're unviewable on Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MebVT


where is your clockspeed? Edit: Nevermind I see it now.


----------



## lagittaja

http://valid.canardpc.com/2587066

Maybe I should try and go lower










E: lol nope.avi, tried 1.140v~1.136v and bsod'd before first round of IBT was done








But [email protected] should be in the magical goldenish range right? Esp. with HT on.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Nice 3570K's shadowhammer, Bigdale7 and lilchronic
> Haven't actually tested what 4.5 requires on my 3770K.. 4.3 goes with 1.104 and 4.6 with 1.248(might be lower, I just bumped the voltage to a random value lol)


No love for the 5.1ghz 3770k


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> No love for the 5.1ghz 3770k


I can boot 5.0 with 1.300v and I can even see the desktop for few ms with 1.330v


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I can boot 5.0 with 1.300v and I can even see the desktop for few ms with 1.330v


De Lid can you can get it stable at 1.45 - 1.5v


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I can boot 5.0 with 1.300v and I can even see the desktop for few ms with 1.330v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Lid can you can get it stable at 1.45 - 1.5v
Click to expand...

Yeah I will when I can get better cooling.
Also why would I need to run it with that high voltage, it crashes because of temperatures. Even when I just tried it through aisuite (5.0/1.32) while feeding 6*C air into my living room where the rig is it crashes when loaded with ibt, while running 4.6/1.248v I get temps of 94*C on hottest core with 4.8/1.3v I get 101*C, with 5.0/1.32v it shoots to tjmax and shuts itself down no doubt.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Just put together the MicroCenter special (3570k and AsRock Extreme 4) yesterday. Pretty much settled on 4.3ghz at 1.21-1.23v for 24/7 (doesn't exceed 70c in prime). I have had it pretty stable at 4.7 with no issue (an hour in prime only). Even on water the ivy starts getting exponentially hotter after 4.5ghz. At 4.7ghz I am hitting 87c with just the push fan (ultra kaze at 80%) hooked up to my relatively small (38mm thick) Zalman radiator. I still need to work on case flow and hook up the pull ultra kaze. Hoping to get it too the point of having 5ghz stable. I can get it too load and stay on at 5ghz, but it gets very hot and dies pretty quickly in prime. I haven't played with it much in truth. I'm pretty staggered at the performance with the 3570k and 16g of 2200mhz ram vs my old AMD 955BE at 4.3ghz and 16gb of 1600mhz ram.



5 ghz verification (not remotely stable):
http://valid.canardpc.com/2587060


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yeah I will when I can get better cooling.
> Also why would I need to run it with that high voltage, it crashes because of temperatures. Even when I just tried it through aisuite (5.0/1.32) while feeding 6*C air into my living room where the rig is it crashes when loaded with ibt, while running 4.6/1.248v I get temps of 94*C on hottest core with 4.8/1.3v I get 101*C, with 5.0/1.32v it shoots to tjmax and shuts itself down no doubt.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I can run 4.5ghz stable with 1.19v

There is amassive amount of voltage needed to run stable at 5ghz +..

CpuZ screenies and booting into windows mean nothing if your not stable at those clocks


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I can run 4.5ghz stable with 1.19v
> There is amassive amount of voltage needed to run stable at 5ghz +..
> CpuZ screenies and booting into windows mean nothing if your not stable at those clocks


Erm no if you have a good chip
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1320_20#post_17611386


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Erm no if you have a good chip
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/1320_20#post_17611386


That guys cpu is a 1 out of 10.000 lol


----------



## lagittaja

So







Where's your chip made btw, mines Costa Rica.
My chip might as well run 5.0 with a low voltage stable like a rock. WHO KNOWS until I try when I have delidded and have better cooling LOL


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> De Lid can you can get it stable at 1.45 - 1.5v


i ran this 8 hrs and it crashed on me. i also havent delidded my chip either. too scared to run such a great chip


.then upped voltage more to this using the offset mode and crashed again after about 8-9 hrs.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> So
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your chip made btw, mines Costa Rica.
> My chip might as well run 5.0 with a low voltage stable like a rock. WHO KNOWS until I try when I have delidded and have better cooling LOL


De lidded your cooler will work...

I donno i have a pretty good chip myself.. and need 1.55v for 5.1ghz to be stable 24/7


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> De lidded your cooler will work...
> I donno i have a pretty good chip myself.. and need 1.55v for 5.1ghz to be stable 24/7


Yeah, I needed 1.44 to even get 5.0 to load windows on my 3570k...


----------



## tonkpils37

Does this seem like a decent clock?


----------



## malmental

to me you could come down on the voltage and temps..


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> to me you could come down on the voltage and temps..


LoL you been lucky in that Amd thread so far...

I guess the Amd Fan boy Mob has not seen your posts yet....

LoL Soon as they do they will post these 2 Token benchmarks Preach the 8350 can do 60fps!! and point at BF3 Lmao.

Then afew of the hardcore Fan boys will say Next week all games will use more then 4 cores!!! then show u a screenie of a Game using 6 cores for a whole .0001 second!

Then...


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> to me you could come down on the voltage and temps..


Agree, those are the temps I get at 4.7ghz (running at 1.35v) on a smaller radiator water set-up.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> to me you could come down on the voltage and temps..
> 
> 
> 
> LoL you been lucky in that Amd thread so far...
> 
> I guess the Amd Fan boy Mob has not seen your posts yet....
> 
> LoL Soon as they do they will post these 2 Token benchmarks Preach the 8350 can do 60fps!! and point at BF3 Lmao.
> 
> Then afew of the hardcore Fan boys will say Next week all games will use more then 4 cores!!! then show u a screenie of a Game using 6 cores for a whole .0001 second!
> 
> Then...
Click to expand...

LoL, IKR...


----------



## shremi

Guys as hookies said make sure your overclocks are stable.... I know stability may be different to everyone but i recommend 12 hours on prime95 27.7 with 80 to 90 % of your memory.

The voltage required to run 5.0 stable than from a validation where from 1.350 to 1.408 .


----------



## tw33k

I've never used Prime to "prove" stability and never will. How many times have people successfully ran it for 12+ hours only to have their computer crash when firing up a game. The best test for stability is to use the thing as you normally would. Prime is not necessary.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Yeah, I needed 1.44 to even get 5.0 to load windows on my 3570k...


I can't get anything past 4.7ghz to even boot, temps are too high for anything over 4.5ghz.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've never used Prime to "prove" stability and never will. How many times have people successfully ran it for 12+ hours only to have their computer crash when firing up a game. The best test for stability is to use the thing as you normally would. Prime is not necessary.


thats why 18H or even better 24H prime is best,
at 18H prime has run all the different fft's, i never had any problem
after running prime 24H..

but youre right, a oc can look stable after running prime 12H,
then if you start playing games, it crashes, i even had it when opening a browser,
heck, even my Bios is a stability test, it loads cpu 20-30% in some area's ..lol

for undelidded ivy's, you might as well use AIDA64, cinebench, and play bf3 for a while.
or any other cpu intensive game..

i used AIDA when i started ocing, before delid, couldnt even run prime at 4.5ghz,
without hitting 105C in a few seconds.. aida has all the info/stability testing you need..

it runs about 10-15C cooler then using prime, it shows VID. vcore, max min temp, voltages etc,
or any other info you can think of about your comp..


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've never used Prime to "prove" stability and never will. How many times have people successfully ran it for 12+ hours only to have their computer crash when firing up a game. The best test for stability is to use the thing as you normally would. Prime is not necessary.


`

On my first overclock i lasted about 8 hrs into prime before a worker stooped then i thought to myself great now i can game for a while .... Borderladns 2 spitted my overclock in less than 10 minutes ... I know that stability may be different for some people but i havent got any problems with anything running prime with 90% mem for over 12 hours ... Just curious what do you do to test stability????


----------



## lagittaja

Well the submission I made to this thread was with 4.3ghz oc, which for me is 19hours prime95 custom blend 6gb load stable. AND I have been running PrimeGrid AVX wu's since that test 24/7, these hit my cpu harder than prime or ibt/linx.

Stable?
LOL yeah. Hence the "Super Stable" in my sig.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Stable?
> LOL yeah. Hence the "Super Stable" in my sig.


haha, "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club"
in my sig, i used after being 24+H prime stable, max ram used








anything less i find stable..lol, but thats just me


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> haha, "The Ivy SUPER STABLE Club"
> in my sig, i used after being 24+H prime stable, max ram used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything less i find stable..lol, but thats just me


19h on P95 and 86h and counting stable on PrimeGrid with AVX enabled not enough for you?
lol whatever.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 19h on P95 and 86h and counting stable on PrimeGrid with AVX enabled not enough for you?
> lol whatever.


more then enough








like i said, its just me,
if anyone thinks its super stable after 1 H prime,
and wants to use the link in his signature, let him,
but i will say/think the same anyways ..LOL








lol..whatever


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> I can't get anything past 4.7ghz to even boot, temps are too high for anything over 4.5ghz.


Method of cooling?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Method of cooling?


nice avatar you have, 03threefiftyz
reminded me of one ive used once,

got so many comments on it, i took it of again..lol
but it was a HSP forum, (High Sensitive Person) ...lol, maybe thats why


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've never used Prime to "prove" stability and never will. How many times have people successfully ran it for 12+ hours only to have their computer crash when firing up a game. The best test for stability is to use the thing as you normally would. Prime is not necessary.


Ture - it is not necessary to prove stability, but it is helpful. And it is necessary to join the Ivy Stable Club. But, your system might still fail even after running prime successfully, or really anything else successfully, if whatever you run next uses your system in a different way than what's been tested before (like some games do).

Prime95 is only one tool, of many, to help to bring our systems closer to stability, but it is one of the best at doing so. I have no problem if others use other tools to gain confidence in their system stability. I still like prime as one of mine.


----------



## paulerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Method of cooling?


212+, current volts are 1.32x. I can get 4.2ghz with +.002 on the offset, anything above 4.2ghz requires a bunch of voltage.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> 212+, current volts are 1.32x. I can get 4.2ghz with +.002 on the offset, anything above 4.2ghz requires a bunch of voltage.


Way to much vcore. That's awefully high for 4.2. Try lowering the vcore to around 1.24 vcore.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> 212+, current volts are 1.32x. I can get 4.2ghz with +.002 on the offset, anything above 4.2ghz requires a bunch of voltage.


Yeah, that is a lot of vcore. Mine is stable at 1.33-1.34 at 4.7ghz (on water). It gets up into the mid 80's even with liquid cooling at that vcore/ghz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

It comes down to your chip, I need 1.37v for stability at 4.7ghz...1.115v for 4.2ghz and 1.23 for 4.4ghz, to name a few, up to 1.48v for 5ghz.


----------



## rab23609

Hi people

New to this forum and not sure if this the place to post.

I suddenly having cooling issues with i3770k running 18C hotter, when room is only 2C warmer.

My setup is:
CoolerMaster Cosmos2 case running
5 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P PWM 120 fans for push/pull and spare top exhaust.
6 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 120 fans for hard drives/internal/gpu
1 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK3 140 fan front
1 x Alpenfohn Wing Boost Plus PWM 140 rear
Asus Maximus V Extreme
i3770k
H100 push/pull
32GB Corsair Extreme
Asus GTX680 DCII Top
Creative sound blaster z
Corsair AX1200 psu
1x pioneer DVDRW
1x hp bluray burner
Bitfenix recon controller for drives/GPU fans
1x 180gb intel 520 ssd
1 x WD 2tb green
2 x seagate 3tb

I have been running at 4.6 for a few months without issue normally maxing at 50-52c. Today nothing has been changed however asus warning pops up processor at 70c. I've read in earlier posts that other people have had temp increases over time. the only thing I have noticed was the last install the EVO software bumped the voltage up. I know nothing about overclocking so have just left it to the software to work out. Is this a bad sign? Is this normal?

My main use for weeks has been converting blurays... So full stress on processor.

With all 13 fans on max I can only get down to 67c. The only other recent thing was adding the sound blaster which has put my PLX temp up 12c but that hasn't had any effect on processor temp over weekend.

Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## nemaca

http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt30/SiegeLord/cinebench49memorii2000.jpg

Count me in with an i5.

L.E. I don't have the patience/cooling to make CineBench run at 5GHz.

CPU is NOT delidded, as in, it has the original IHS on, no modification whatsoever.

I also use a CRAPPY thermal paste for my VenomousX (yep it's air cooling, with only one vent).


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> http://i594.photobucket.com/albums/tt30/SiegeLord/cinebench49memorii2000.jpg
> Count me in with an i5.
> L.E. I don't have the patience/cooling to make CineBench run at 5GHz.
> CPU is NOT delidded, as in, it has the original IHS on, no modification whatsoever.
> I also use a CRAPPY thermal paste for my VenomousX (yep it's air cooling, with only one vent).


That score is pretty similar to a fx 8350 at the same clocks... Like ive said before clock for clock a 3570k Destroys a 8350... with half the cores...


----------



## ivanlabrie

OFC, FX cores are modules with shared resources. Like an improved HT with less single thread performance...Such a stupid decision by AMD :/


----------



## nemaca

I have no memory optimisation, no OS optimisation, the BIOS needs to be tidied up, and overall I think it can shoot past 9. Maybe more, with IHS removal<- the big downside of Ivy.


----------



## malmental

ooh you guys that's not nice talking about Bullcrapper and Piledrooper like that, you should be ashamed of yourselves..
I mean just because it takes a 125-watt TDP and disabling of 1/2 of the 'technical marvel' module concept for any comparable performance
to the previous tech that it's replacing (Deneb C3 and Thuban E0),,,, isn't such a bad thing is it...?


----------



## ivanlabrie

If the price is right it's a good alternative, say $120 for an fx8350....Otherwise I'd take a 99usd 2500k from Microcenter any day of the week!


----------



## malmental




----------



## 03threefiftyz

No matter what voltage I use...I can't seem to get CCC to stay working long enough to run cinebench or even WEI at 5ghz. Temps are getting pretty toasty even with push/pull water above 1.45v at 5ghz. Did get an 8.03 on cinehench with 4.85ghz.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Anyone else here got a L204 chip? Mines L204B588 actually, I'm trying to compare chips made in the same lot to see if it varies. Especially seeing as it was an earlier lot.


----------



## JQuantum

Username: JQuantum
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3228b572
Max OC: 4.2GHz (on air so far stock offset)
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2588192

Doesn't seem that great, and still feels slower than my i7-3770k but probably can do better on a different cooler (nothing yet).

I'll update with better clocks later this is just to get on for now.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Anyone else here got a L204 chip? Mines L204B588 actually, I'm trying to compare chips made in the same lot to see if it varies. Especially seeing as it was an earlier lot.


3770K
Batch#: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)

bad oc-er vcore wise..

i think any lot will vary, made in costa rica or malaysia doesnt matter much,
maybe a bit difference every month, if the workers get their payout,
and get drunk over the weekend ..lol

edit,
on the other hand, whats a bad chip, if it doesnt run 5.0ghz with 1.35-1.4V vcore?
4.8ghz is my max "safe" 24/7 oc, needs 1.420V vcore to be 24H prime stable,
which isnt all bad, its still a very nice oc..lol
but with 4.9ghz im close to 1.5V vcore to make it stable,
5.0ghz is a no go for me..


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Anyone else here got a L204 chip? Mines L204B588 actually, I'm trying to compare chips made in the same lot to see if it varies. Especially seeing as it was an earlier lot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 3770K
> Batch#: 3217B554 (Costa Rica)
> bad oc-er vcore wise..
> i think any lot will vary, made in costa rica or malaysia doesnt matter much,
> maybe a bit difference every month, if the workers get their payout,
> and get drunk over the weekend ..lol
> edit,
> on the other hand, whats a bad chip, if it doesnt run 5.0ghz with 1.35-1.4V vcore?
> 4.8ghz is my max "safe" 24/7 oc, needs 1.420V vcore to be 24H prime stable,
> which isnt all bad, its still a very nice oc..lol
> but with 4.9ghz im close to 1.5V vcore to make it stable,
> 5.0ghz is a no go for me..


For you guys again and this thread as well thought I'd share this with you guys.

Remember guy. batch number and place of make doesn't prove squat about chips at all. it just shows where when and who made it.

This is in relation to the silicone not just the makers. Think of it like snowflakes.

Every single on is different in the crystalline properties. you can't "make" them all perfect. or at least not yet with our silicone technologies. You can only hope that you get a good chip that has good silicone properties and takes the electricity just right. Thats how you get the vcores for your chips guys. It's not the fact that it just wont take it. it's the silicones resistance to it. so the more you pump in the more you "force" the chip basically. but those rare golden chips have the crystals lined up just right and are like hell yeah I'll take the vcore like a boss and love it the entire time and not use any. Thats why you don't go by batch number for reference look at VonDutches, and myself's. 2 different batches. 2 different contries. Darn close to the same crystalline properties.

It's never just that it wont do it. it's just that it doesn't like it is all. The silicone is the key not the PCB the batch the lanes no nothing. it's all in the silly little stone is all.

And that is the real Chip Lottery boys and girls.

Enjoy Ladies and Gents.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rab23609*
> 
> Hi people
> New to this forum and not sure if this the place to post.
> I suddenly having cooling issues with i3770k running 18C hotter, when room is only 2C warmer.
> My setup is:
> CoolerMaster Cosmos2 case running
> 5 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-P PWM 120 fans for push/pull and spare top exhaust.
> 6 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-4 120 fans for hard drives/internal/gpu
> 1 x Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro PK3 140 fan front
> 1 x Alpenfohn Wing Boost Plus PWM 140 rear
> Asus Maximus V Extreme
> i3770k
> H100 push/pull
> 32GB Corsair Extreme
> Asus GTX680 DCII Top
> Creative sound blaster z
> Corsair AX1200 psu
> 1x pioneer DVDRW
> 1x hp bluray burner
> Bitfenix recon controller for drives/GPU fans
> 1x 180gb intel 520 ssd
> 1 x WD 2tb green
> 2 x seagate 3tb
> I have been running at 4.6 for a few months without issue normally maxing at 50-52c. Today nothing has been changed however asus warning pops up processor at 70c. I've read in earlier posts that other people have had temp increases over time. the only thing I have noticed was the last install the EVO software bumped the voltage up. I know nothing about overclocking so have just left it to the software to work out. Is this a bad sign? Is this normal?
> My main use for weeks has been converting blurays... So full stress on processor.
> With all 13 fans on max I can only get down to 67c. The only other recent thing was adding the sound blaster which has put my PLX temp up 12c but that hasn't had any effect on processor temp over weekend.
> Any advice would be appreciated
> Thanks


You would be better helped in the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide ► Asus Motherboards.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Remember guy. batch number and place of make doesn't prove squat about chips at all.


----------



## rab23609

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> You would be better helped in the Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide ► Asus Motherboards.


Thanks I will try there


----------



## gatornation240

Username: gatornation240
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: L211B389 (Malaysia)
Max OC: 4.5GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2589031
Very happy with this build, gave my faildozer to my lil bro, @ least it's got him away from the console.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Username: 03threefiftyz
3570k
Batch: 3222B248 (Costa Rica)
4.5ghz stable at 1.25-1.26v Temps are mid-upper 70's under load with push/pull zalman water cooler.


----------



## tw33k

I've set up a Google doc to record info on our Ivy Bridge chips. Please go to Ivy Bridge Clock Speeds and complete the form. I'll work out if I can add it to the OP or a new thread.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've set up a Google doc to record info on our Ivy Bridge chips. Please go to Ivy Bridge Clock Speeds and complete the form. I'll work out if I can add it to the OP or a new thread.


I'll be adding them all soon.







It was just that I needed to really focus on school for a while. It should be wearing down soon as exams come up and winter break coming.







Sorry for all the people who I didn't add. If you happen to have the form that includes all the people that I have not added yet, give me the link and I'll add them all tomorrow morning or afternoon (whichever I have time for)!

Again sorry guys. I keep meaning to come here and add people and edit OP but I'm constantly bugged by school.


----------



## tw33k

When you want send me a PM and I'll give you the embed code for the spreadsheet


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've set up a Google doc to record info on our Ivy Bridge chips. Please go to Ivy Bridge Clock Speeds and complete the form. I'll work out if I can add it to the OP or a new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be adding them all soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just that I needed to really focus on school for a while. It should be wearing down soon as exams come up and winter break coming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for all the people who I didn't add. If you happen to have the form that includes all the people that I have not added yet, give me the link and I'll add them all tomorrow morning or afternoon (whichever I have time for)!
> 
> Again sorry guys. I keep meaning to come here and add people and edit OP but I'm constantly bugged by school.
Click to expand...

understood, do your thing, and when you graduate don't forget about us...


----------



## Swag

*This is a huuuuuge list! This is all the people that I have missed for the past weeks and they will be added by tonight.







*


Spoiler: New Members Added



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Username: pm1109
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: L220B467
> Max OC: 4.6 ghz (not delidded)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2561091
> 
> Sign me up


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That's a great price for a Corsair AX 650! Good steady high quality power bro! And plenty for most single gpu systems. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it will power ANY single GPU setup and probably most dual GPU rigs as well!
> 
> On another note:
> 
> *Username:* DirektEffekt
> *Chip Model:* 3570K
> *Batch #:* 3221C120
> *Max OC:* 4700MHz
> *CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562095
> 
> The voltage is a little high, still working on the offset, but that's not bad for a Mini-ITX rig
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> 4.5GHz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP, please update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Update
> Username: HPE1000
> Max OC: 5.1ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2562083


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mpbond*
> 
> mpbond
> i5-3570k
> batch: 3223B428
> 4081.5Mhz (stock cooler)
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570281


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starlo77*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I would add my chip in,
> 
> Username: Starlo
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: L208B080
> Max OC: 4500Mhz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2570664
> 
> Cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> OCN User: Chronicfx
> CPU: I5-3570k
> Costa Rica Batch#3210c023 e4
> Mainboard: Asrock Extreme4 Z77
> Cooling: Noctua NH-D14
> Max OC: 4900 MHz
> CPU-z= http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2574191
> 
> I would like to join


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerikoh*
> 
> Please add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: gerikoh
> Chip Model: i7 3770
> Batch #: 3326C218
> Max OC: 4.5ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2576535


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadowhammer*
> 
> I would like to Join
> 
> Username: Shadowhammer
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3218B418
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2577429


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigdale7*
> 
> I don't think I have applied yet.. although I have been following theads for awhile now. Here is my offical apllication to join:
> 
> Username: Bigdale7
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch # L221A962
> Asus P8z77-V 5.0 Ghz
> Maximum Overclock: 5.099.96
> CPUZ Validation Link:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Despair*
> 
> Username: Despair
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: L204B183
> Max OC: for now 4.5ghz, been tried higher but kept failing
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2578026
> 
> Can i join?
> 
> Also question:
> 
> How come whenever i go to 4.7/4.8ghz windows crashes after 10 mins...always..even at 1.290 vcore!!! I only need 1.184 for 4.5ghz so i expected 4.7 to be around 1.234 or 1.240... Is it my ram? I've been thinking it has been but I'm too lazy to burn memtest86.. I've gotten BSOD error 50, FC, and the other one i can't remember but it was related to vcore I'm pretty sure. Can anybody explain why this is happening? Is it my ram?
> 
> PLL overvoltage is enabled and my pll is 1.701


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> Username: kmac20
> Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3234B856
> Max OC: 4.0ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2579001


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Username: Mystikalrush
> Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3222B284
> Max OC: 4.2ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2580542


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonybyatt*
> 
> Sign me up...
> 
> Username: tonybyatt
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: 3226B896
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2581663


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> Username: dalastbmills
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: 3223b457 (e4)
> Max OC: 4.7Ghz (delidded)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2581730


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Username: lagittaja
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: 3222B508
> Max OC: 4.3Ghz 1.104v
> CPUZ Validation Link: clicks
> 
> 4.3Ghz/1.104v is 19 hours Prime95 v27.7 custom blend 6Gb memory load stable.
> 4.6Ghz/1.248v is IBT AVX 6.8Gb load 10 rounds stable. clicks
> 4.8Ghz would be stable somewhere around 1.255-1.270v, haven't bothered testing.
> 
> I can _boot_ and load Windows at 5.0Ghz with 1.300v, doesn't quite reach the desktop but at least it doesn't crash/freeze LOL, is that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all cores and HT turned on with a) crap settings b) crap cooling (True Spirit with 1850rpm Gentle Typhoon) c) not delidded.
> 
> Edit.
> By the way guys. Wonder if my G530 had some play with this when my motherboard chose to feed my 3770K only 1.096v when stock.
> Since the G530's voltage was 1.096v. And when I was still running stock and with the voltage the motherboard chose -> core temp showed a VID of 1.22something.
> LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Username: JQuantum
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3228b572
> Max OC: 4.2GHz (on air so far stock offset)
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2588192
> 
> Doesn't seem that great, and still feels slower than my i7-3770k but probably can do better on a different cooler (nothing yet).
> 
> I'll update with better clocks later this is just to get on for now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Username: gatornation240
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: L211B389 (Malaysia)
> Max OC: 4.5GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2589031
> Very happy with this build, gave my faildozer to my lil bro, @ least it's got him away from the console.


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *This is a huuuuuge list! This is all the people that I have missed for the past weeks and they will be added by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **snip*


Thank you







Good luck with your exams btw







finals in 2 weeks right?


----------



## Swag

*Everyone from the the list I have previously posted has been added!*


----------



## Zantrill

just added mine


----------



## lilchronic

Username: Lilchronic
Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
Batch #: 3233B499
Max OC: 5ghz
CPUZ Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/2582987


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *This is a huuuuuge list! This is all the people that I have missed for the past weeks and they will be added by tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **snip*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your exams btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finals in 2 weeks right?
Click to expand...

Thanks.







I've been studying so much.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been studying so much.


He's not alone you know!?







Plus I haz a company on the side!


----------



## nemaca

Username: nemaca
Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
Batch #: L227B621
Max OC: 5ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493

Cause I haven't filled the right form before.


----------



## malmental

funny / interesting side note.
3570K @ 4.2GHz scored 7.7 in Windows 7 WEI
2500K @ 4.5GHz scored 7.6 in Windows 7 WEI..
4.6GHz scores 7.7 with the 2500K..


----------



## gatornation240

Valgaur I'll join you in the student/worker club; are you running the H100 still? I've seen you post some crazy vcores just wondering if those where with the H100. Tried 5.0 @1.575 and I saw tjmax @ 15 so I shut it off. 1.5 gave me BSOD 3B/101 errors so I'm somewhere in-between those two for a stable 5. Just really trying to find what a safe max vcore to throw @ a non-delidded chip is. Got better temps at 4.5 thanks to not running heat while stressing







Alot of Floridans on this board, where's our OC thread @ can't find one


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Just really trying to find what a safe max vcore to throw @ a non-delidded chip is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Delidded or not, max vcore is 1.52V for ivy, or at least thats whats considered to be the max vcore








safe would be less then that, some/most say 1.45V or less..


----------



## Zantrill

Here is an update:

Username: Zantrill
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: L152B659
Max OC: 4.5GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571434


----------



## 03threefiftyz

1.31-1.32 seems pretty high for a 4.5ghz stable?


----------



## Zantrill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> 1.31-1.32 seems pretty high for a 4.5ghz stable?


Not high at all, and yes stable


----------



## 03threefiftyz

I realize it varies from chip to chip. 1.33 is my vcore for 4.7 stable.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> I realize it varies from chip to chip. 1.33 is my vcore for 4.7 stable.


Yours is a nice chip...I need 1.37v for 4.7ghz. and 1.115v for 4.2, 1.23v for 4.4ghz, 1.48v for 5ghz.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Are you stable at 5ghz with 1.48? I need about 1.435 just to boot windows at 5ghz.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Are you stable at 5ghz with 1.48? I need about 1.435 just to boot windows at 5ghz.


Bench stable yeah...


----------



## VonDutch

4.5ghz @ 1.235V vcore
4.6ghz @ 1.280V
4.7ghz @ 1.310V
4.8ghz @ 1.420V (24+H prime stable)
4.9ghz @ 1.510V vcore

all 18+H prime stable, 5.0ghz is a no go for me ..
5.5ghz took 1.850V vcore..highest mine did








my 5.4ghz took 1.752V vcore ..lol
theres a difference between benching, and having a oc stable..

for example, i could run IBT 5.0ghz @ 1.510V vcore

i dont even want to know and try to see what i need as vcore for 5.0ghz prime stable ..lol
still amazed about how well this chip performs, and how stong it is








i have a average performing chip vcore wise..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 4.6ghz @ 1.280V vcore
> 4.7ghz @ 1.310V
> 4.8ghz @ 1.420V (24+H prime stable)
> 4.9ghz @ 1.510V vcore
> all 18+H prime stable, 5.0ghz is a no go for me ..
> 5.5ghz took 1.850V vcore..highest mine did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 5.4ghz took 1.752V vcore ..lol
> theres a difference between benching, and having a oc stable..


I only cared for benching stability, higher than 4.7ghz...cause the cpu had the ihs and stock tim








And I believe you should test stability according to your needs, using the soft you'd use.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatornation240*
> 
> Valgaur I'll join you in the student/worker club; are you running the H100 still? I've seen you post some crazy vcores just wondering if those where with the H100. Tried 5.0 @1.575 and I saw tjmax @ 15 so I shut it off. 1.5 gave me BSOD 3B/101 errors so I'm somewhere in-between those two for a stable 5. Just really trying to find what a safe max vcore to throw @ a non-delidded chip is. Got better temps at 4.5 thanks to not running heat while stressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of Floridans on this board, where's our OC thread @ can't find one


All with an H100. All of them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> Are you stable at 5ghz with 1.48? I need about 1.435 just to boot windows at 5ghz.


I can do 5 ghz at 1.480 for mine. Or something like that.


----------



## tw33k

My old chip could do 5GHz @ 1.392v. My current chip is nowhere near as good







I might try my lick and buy another one

Also, thank you to those of you that have contributed to the data I'm collecting. I would ask that others take a minute to fill out the form so that we have a comprehensive data set for quick and easy comparison.

Ivy Bridge Clock Speeds


----------



## [CyGnus]

I feel lucky with the silicon lottery my 3570K does 4.6GHz at 1.23v with a gammaxx 300 cooler (small 3 heatpipe) temps 69/70ºC


----------



## malmental

get off that IGP and the temps will drop...
(but you already know that I take it...)


----------



## [CyGnus]

cant buy everything at once, for a month i can handle it


----------



## malmental

been there.
I know what you mean..


----------



## Inacoma79

Gents add me:

Username: Inacoma79
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3213B355
Max OC: 4400.0
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591604


----------



## mrmattch3w

Just got mine off newegg, 219.99 + a $20 gift card to newegg. Lol that's the best I've seen it anywhere


----------



## JQuantum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrmattch3w*
> 
> Just got mine off newegg, 219.99 + a $20 gift card to newegg. Lol that's the best I've seen it anywhere


$149 today at TigerDirect in store... 189 online...
$179 TD Online a few weeks ago.

For the i5-3570k at least.

annndddd.... $105 for the intel retail edge for i7-3770k


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JQuantum*
> 
> $149 today at TigerDirect in store... 189 online...
> $179 TD Online a few weeks ago.
> For the i5-3570k at least.
> annndddd.... $105 for the intel retail edge for i7-3770k


How do i get that 105 price?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> How do i get that 105 price?


get me one too, for that prize ..lol


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> the 8350's are even with i7 3770's. i didn't look at price but i would think 8350 is cheaper


----------



## malmental

i5-3750K @ Frys's with price-match = $195 with taxes 'out the door'..


----------



## PCWargamer

MicroCenter still has 3570K's for $169.99 and 3770K's for $229.99, but you have to pick them up at the store only.


----------



## Swag

Someone give me 3 reasons why the Intel equivalent of the 8350 is better than the 8350.

I kept showing these 2 guys benchmarks and everything and all they said was, MOAR CORES!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Better performance all around, 219 for a 3570k, unless you are a graphics designer on the cheap it makes no sense for a gaming rig atm.plus you need a hefty 990fx board to oc properly and be on par in multithread stuff anyway, cause a stock fx8350 is subpar compared to intel...you also need a better cooler.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Better performance all around, 219 for a 3570k, unless you are a graphics designer on the cheap it makes no sense for a gaming rig atm.plus you need a hefty 990fx board to oc properly and be on par in multithread stuff anyway, cause a stock fx8350 is subpar compared to intel...you also need a better cooler.


Ugh, I wish people could see how AMDs CPUs are going down. It seems like all they want is to feed on their loyal customers. I think they should step up the game! More competition = better quality products from both sides! Basics of capitalism right there!


----------



## Hokies83

Intel equivalent to an 8350 is a i7 950 clock for clock there with in 5% of each other.

2500k = faster clock for clock.. in all but heavy multi threaded tasks

3570k = Destroys 8350 in everything but multi threaded tasks but still managers to come with n 5 % of that

2600k 2700k 3770k 30 = 50% faster then an 8350 clock for clock...

If your dealing with Amd fan boys your wasting your time there some of the worst Fan boys ive ever seen.

And the worst part about it is...

Pile driver cores are no faster then Deneb cores...
Meaning the 8350 is no better then a 1090t with 8 scores that clocks a little better..

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=699

It is a sad failure for Amd... And coming out with the High Stock clocks to make it look better in benchmarks... pretty much lying or deceiving the customer...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Intel equivalent to an 8350 is a i7 950 clock for clock there with in 5% of each other.
> 
> 2500k = faster clock for clock.. in all but heavy multi threaded tasks
> 
> 3570k = Destroys 8350 in everything but multi threaded tasks but still managers to come with n 5 % of that
> 
> 2600k 2700k 3770k 30 = 50% faster then an 8350 clock for clock...
> 
> If your dealing with Amd fan boys your wasting your time there some of the worst Fan boys ive ever seen.
> 
> And the worst part about it is...
> 
> Pile driver cores are no faster then Deneb cores...
> Meaning the 8350 is no better then a 1090t with 8 scores that clocks a little better..
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=699
> 
> It is a sad failure for Amd... And coming out with the High Stock clocks to make it look better in benchmarks... pretty much lying or deceiving the customer...


that thread about 'what's next after the 8350' was crazy with fanboism....

but that's about right, Vishera is about equal to Nehalem when it's all said and done.
maybe close to SB but definitely not surpassing it.
AMD needs to keep those prices down..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Intel equivalent to an 8350 is a i7 950 clock for clock there with in 5% of each other.
> 
> 2500k = faster clock for clock.. in all but heavy multi threaded tasks
> 
> 3570k = Destroys 8350 in everything but multi threaded tasks but still managers to come with n 5 % of that
> 
> 2600k 2700k 3770k 30 = 50% faster then an 8350 clock for clock...
> 
> If your dealing with Amd fan boys your wasting your time there some of the worst Fan boys ive ever seen.
> 
> And the worst part about it is...
> 
> Pile driver cores are no faster then Deneb cores...
> Meaning the 8350 is no better then a 1090t with 8 scores that clocks a little better..
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=699
> 
> It is a sad failure for Amd... And coming out with the High Stock clocks to make it look better in benchmarks... pretty much lying or deceiving the customer...
> 
> 
> 
> that thread about 'what's next after the 8350' was crazy with fanboism....
> 
> but that's about right, Vishera is about equal to Nehalem when it's all said and done.
> maybe close to SB but definitely not surpassing it.
> AMD needs to keep those prices down..
Click to expand...

Did they close it and delete it? I want to read it.







Nothing funnier than fanboys going crazy.







I am though a fanboy of Intel and Apple after I tried their products. Also, as in Apple, only their phones!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that thread about 'what's next after the 8350' was crazy with fanboism....
> but that's about right, Vishera is about equal to Nehalem when it's all said and done.
> maybe close to SB but definitely not surpassing it.
> AMD needs to keep those prices down..


It is somewhere between Nehalem and Sandy bridge but much closer to Nehalem then it is Sandy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Did they close it and delete it? I want to read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing funnier than fanboys going crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am though a fanboy of Intel and Apple after I tried their products. Also, as in Apple, only their phones!


They deleted most of the posts however most of mine are still there.. cause there the only truthful ones int he thread lol...

It is funny to think they think BD to PD was 30% performance and they think PD to steamroller will also be 30% performance per core lol......

Im not a fan boy of anything.. if Amd was better id own Amd i do not care about brand but im honest.. and the truth just hurts those boys to bad i guess....


----------



## malmental

I'm not even going to mention all these comparisons of the 'flagship' AMD CPU and the quad core Intel CPU in multitasking (3570K).
comparing the dual core with HT in gaming (i3-2330)
and hardly at all comparing it to the 3770K or 3930K < up at all..
I guess they know better.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that thread about 'what's next after the 8350' was crazy with fanboism....
> but that's about right, Vishera is about equal to Nehalem when it's all said and done.
> maybe close to SB but definitely not surpassing it.
> AMD needs to keep those prices down..
> 
> 
> 
> It is somewhere between Nehalem and Sandy bridge but much closer to Nehalem then it is Sandy.
Click to expand...

still it's a disappointment to say the least..
how does the 980BE vs 4170 vs 4350 turn out.?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that thread about 'what's next after the 8350' was crazy with fanboism....
> but that's about right, Vishera is about equal to Nehalem when it's all said and done.
> maybe close to SB but definitely not surpassing it.
> AMD needs to keep those prices down..
> 
> 
> 
> It is somewhere between Nehalem and Sandy bridge but much closer to Nehalem then it is Sandy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> still it's a disappointment to say the least..
> how does the 980BE vs 4170 vs 4350 turn out.?
Click to expand...

Last AMD I got was the Phenom 965 BE I believe. I don't remember completely because I scrapped it away almost right after. I liked them then because they had great products, now it's more cores and higher TDP.


----------



## malmental




----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not even going to mention all these comparisons of the 'flagship' AMD CPU and the quad core Intel CPU in multitasking (3570K).
> comparing the dual core with HT in gaming (i3-2330)
> and hardly at all comparing it to the 3770K or 3930K < up at all..
> I guess they know better.


I had like 100 benchmark results in that thread from 8-9 different sources they just said that all 8 reviewers were Bias..


----------



## bigaluksys

Just finished my intel rig today, and I had a Phenom X6 @4.0ghz before. The difference in Planetside 2, Sleeping Dogs, Serious Sam 3 and Hard Reset is ridiculous. Planetside 2 doubled the performance in big fights, Sleeping Dogs now runs constantly at 60fps vs 35-40fps when cruising the city, Hard Reset benchmark was 75fps and now is 118fps. I seriously doubt a 8350 would give me this kind of gain on these games.

This is a clock by clock comparison btw, since my cpu is not unlocked.

The worst thing about Intel for me right now is the terrible stock CPU Cooler and the absurd amount of work I had to do to install my old Zalman CNPS10x Performa. That was much easier on AM3


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not even going to mention all these comparisons of the 'flagship' AMD CPU and the quad core Intel CPU in multitasking (3570K).
> comparing the dual core with HT in gaming (i3-2330)
> and hardly at all comparing it to the 3770K or 3930K < up at all..
> I guess they know better.
> 
> 
> 
> I had like 100 benchmark results in that thread from 8-9 different sources they just said that all 8 reviewers were Bias..
Click to expand...










they need a hug..


----------



## Hokies83

Example of Clueless Amd Fan boy.. this guy can only insult you...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Please remind us all why you bother posting in the AMD Forums......? We get it, you hate AMD. So much so that you do everything to hype and confuse yourself and others by cherry picking biased benchmarks and intentionally overlooking and downplaying AMD's strengths. Why are you trying so hard to overcompensate for everything?
> Then when people dont buy your bull, you complain and cry about how its not fair because "amd is clocked higher," and "amd has more cores."
> Please stop trolling our side of the forum and go tell the intel folks how you're a vishera fanboy slayer with an i7 and a hot asian trophy wife/mom who sits around watching you on your 800hz monitor all day.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1329055/which-processor-to-go-with/20_20#post_18670604

I want to know where the so called Non Bias benchmarks are.. because every bench mark ive seen / reviewers review looks the same ...


----------



## Valgaur

Another front that they take to heart is that their chip has the highest OC on the planet right now. ( only because they built a rock that can handle volts.)

But it can't do anything in performance with it.


----------



## tw33k

I own both an Intel and an AMD and I hate fanboi-ism from either side. I love my FX-8150. It's great to play around with the clock speeds and NB settings and see what I can get out of it plus temps are awesome even at 5GHz+. I use my 3770K as my main PC tho because it is the better performer of the two.

As most humans do (with pretty everything) both sides are guilty of focusing on their differences rather than enjoying what they have in common.


----------



## malmental

I gave up my last AMD unit a few months ago, don't plan on going back.
unit was: 975BE | 990FX | 1866 RAM | so on....
never say never but I can't even see myself using an APU either and right now APU is the only thing AMD is good for., my opinion.
I'm not saying the Vishera is trash, Bulldozer is trash, but to me AMD will always damned
because they didn't further the advancement of Deneb C3 and Thuban E0..

enough about bashing AMD....

temp check...
HWMonitor isn't the greatest but I'm just having some fun...
WHAT YOU GOT.?!


----------



## Valgaur

I got 0C temps on an H100.


----------



## Airrick10

Well, I finally made the jump to Intel after all my builds had been AMD. I couldn't pass up the in store sale CompUSA (soon to be Tigerdirect) had on black friday!







Waited in line for 3 hours but it was well worth it. I'm currently waiting for my motherboard (ASRock Z77 Extreme4) to arrive on monday and then I'll be set for some upgrade fun!


----------



## malmental

damn....
$30 less than mine...
(2 months ago though...







)


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> damn....
> $30 less than mine...
> (2 months ago though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


...and you didn't have to wake up before 4am and wait in line for 3 hours lol...anything under $200 is all good!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> ...and you didn't have to wake up before 4am and wait in line for 3 hours lol...anything under $200 is all good!


I would have done it iin a Heart beat..

The only thing i have with in a 2 hr drive is BestBuy.. Comp USA is in North Carolina I live in Virginia but that is the closet thing to me.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I would have done it iin a Heart beat..
> The only thing i have with in a 2 hr drive is BestBuy.. Comp USA is in North Carolina I live in Virginia but that is the closet thing to me.


I know how you feel....I feel the same but about not having a microcenter nearby.


----------



## malmental

Fry's and Micrcenter are over 1 hour for me and closer to two hours.
(traffic, girls in bikinis...)
I live near one or two BB's though and a big-ass Office Depot.

nothing like newegg and sometimes eBay for the stuff you can't get locally.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Fry's and Micrcenter are over 1 hour for me and closer to two hours.
> (traffic, girls in bikinis...)
> I live near one or two BB's though and a big-ass Office Depot.
> nothing like newegg and sometimes eBay for the stuff you can't get locally.


Best Buy prices are Horrid tho.. and what they keep in stock for the most part is aged hardware.


----------



## malmental

sometimes you have to do what you have to do....
like I'm thankful Radio Shack is open 7 days a week, nothing like running down during a half-time of a football game
to grab some AS5 to finish a Sunday build or upgrade...


----------



## stickg1

Hey I'm posting basically to sub. I just ordered an i5-3570k with a ASUS P8Z77-V Pro. I've been an AMD guy for a long time and I also owned a i5-2500k rig for a few months. Any major differences in overclocking between the ivy and sandy?


----------



## malmental

voltage and heat..
by default IB runs on less voltage but there is a certain point when the temps will spike.
somewhere shortly above 4.4GHz from what I've been told.
I have only clocked mine to 4.4GHz and my temps were still cooler than my 2500K.
I believe the max operating temp for Ivy is also higher than Sandy so this compensates.
be brave and delid you Ivy chip when you get it...


----------



## malmental

oh, Hi 'stickg1'...
you dweeb...
(yes, OCN we know each other..)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh, Hi 'stickg1'...
> you dweeb...
> (yes, OCN we know each other..)


Oh jeez, they'll let almost anyone on this forum...









Delid yours first.


----------



## malmental

waiting on you to do it and then call me and complain....









side note:
GTS 450 in mail tomorrow..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> waiting on you to do it and then call me and complain....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note:
> GTS 450 in mail tomorrow..


In the mail for me or in the mail coming to you? And what did you want? The TX3, 4GB RAM kit, and a half eaten snickers?

I will probably delid my Ivy but for scientific purposes I have to at least run it and overclock it so I can get max temps before I delid. And once I do it successfully (and I know I can, I have to do stuff requiring this type of care and precision daily at work), I will do yours for a small fee.


----------



## malmental

mail to me...


----------



## Valgaur

Be a man delid! Both of ya!


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Be a man delid! Both of ya!


Did you clean off the black adhesive? And how, with alcohol and a razor or what?

I'll delid mine but I want to see how hot it gets at 4.5GHz before without the delid.


----------



## AbdullahG

Delidding? Pfft. If you can't take the heat, stay off the computer


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Delidding? Pfft. If you can't take the heat, stay off the computer


another one of the former crew, me and 'stickg1' know this dweeb too...









serious note 'AbdullahG', you should be able to come down more on your voltage...?


----------



## stickg1

Hey!

Hah, man my parts can't get here fast enough. I got all my drivers ready to go!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hey!
> Hah, man my parts can't get here fast enough. I got all my drivers ready to go!


The black glue is what makes Ivy temps higher.

Distance of cores for IHS
Removing the glue makes the distance less causeing temps to drop.
Your remove it with your finger nails and ALC.. on the PCB You can remove it with a razor blade from the back side of the IHS.

Also Ivy IHS was made kinda meh....

Notice the corners nickle gone before the area the Ihs makes contact to Transfer heat....



Also if you change your Avatar your computer will run 50% faster..


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> The black glue is what makes Ivy temps higher.
> Distance of cores for IHS
> Removing the glue makes the distance less causeing temps to drop.
> Also Ivy IHS was made kinda meh....
> Notice the corners nickle gone before the area the Ihs makes contact to Transfer heat....
> 
> Also if you change your Avatar your computer will run 50% faster..


Have you tested with glue on and off, i did'nt remove the glue on my chip when i delided would like to know if taking it off agian and scratching off that glue would be worth it.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Have you tested with glue on and off, i did'nt remove the glue on my chip when i delided would like to know if taking it off agian and scratching off that glue would be worth it.


Info is here
Pretty much the whole point in De lidding is removing the Glue causes to much distance from Cores to IHS.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hey!
> Hah, man my parts can't get here fast enough. I got all my drivers ready to go!


I hate waiting for stuff in the mail.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Info is here
> Pretty much the whole point in De lidding is removing the Glue causes to much distance from Cores to IHS.
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855


Thanks man, hopefully this will shave off a few more degrees at least.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Info is here
> Pretty much the whole point in De lidding is removing the Glue causes to much distance from Cores to IHS.
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2261855
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, hopefully this will shave off a few more degrees at least.
Click to expand...

Delidding will definitely drop your temps. I wouldn't recommend using a hammer though. You can follow my guide or talk to the people in the Delidded Ivy Bridge Club for some advice.


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delidding will definitely drop your temps. I wouldn't recommend using a hammer though. You can follow my guide or talk to the people in the Delidded Ivy Bridge Club for some advice.


Already delided man about a month after ivys released thing is i did'nt bother to take that glue off the pcb when i did it.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *40.oz to freedom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Delidding will definitely drop your temps. I wouldn't recommend using a hammer though. You can follow my guide or talk to the people in the Delidded Ivy Bridge Club for some advice.
> 
> 
> 
> Already delided man about a month after ivys released thing is i did'nt bother to take that glue off the pcb when i did it.
Click to expand...

Just whenever you plan to reseat your HSF, then just do it then.







I just buffed mine and it's clean as hell! I want to sand my IHS but I want to use my warranty next time!


----------



## 40.oz to freedom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Just whenever you plan to reseat your HSF, then just do it then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just buffed mine and it's clean as hell! I want to sand my IHS but I want to use my warranty next time!


Yeah i scratched off enough of the glue when i took it off so that it would sit evenly but i never got all of it off, after reading the link hokies sent im sitting here debating whether or not it's worth it to take off my raystorm block and go through the mess of getting the rest off and reapplying the liquid pro and mounthing the block agian.


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> another one of the former crew, me and 'stickg1' know this dweeb too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious note 'AbdullahG', you should be able to come down more on your voltage...?


It's unstable below the current voltage. I might try to lower it to see otherwise.


----------



## [CyGnus]

will post batch number as soon as I get home but i guess i am lucky with my 3570k, it does 4500MHz with 1.176v prime95 stable (did 4h and i stopped it) for 4600MHz it needs 1.242v so 4500 is the sweet spot


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

I'm interested in purchasing the 3770K, but was wondering how much hotter it runs when overclocking it with hyper-threading active compared to the 3570K? I've heard it gets hotter, but just wanted some official confirmation from the owners here.


----------



## malmental

funny thing with the crazy Windows WEI but I guess it coincides with the 4-7% performance gain in Ivy from Sandy.
my 3570K @ 4.2GHz scored 7.7, while my 2500K @ 4.5GHz scored 7.6..
I know the WEI is garbage but I thought that was interesting.
tomorrow I'll run some benches....


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing the 3770K, but was wondering how much hotter it runs when overclocking it with hyper-threading active compared to the 3570K? I've heard it gets hotter, but just wanted some official confirmation from the owners here.


It's dependant on each chip as the vcore requirements change between each.

I'd say around 5-12 C difference in serious loads really.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> funny thing with the crazy Windows WEI but I guess it coincides with the 4-7% performance gain in Ivy from Sandy.
> my 3570K @ 4.2GHz scored 7.7, while my 2500K @ 4.5GHz scored 7.6..
> I know the WEI is garbage but I thought that was interesting.
> tomorrow I'll run some benches....



my hdd was slowest till now, but wei counts lowest score, so that was 5.9,
i bought a ssd last week, now hdd speed is the fastest, 7.9 ..lol
my 3770k runs at 4646mhz to get the 7.8 score,
not sure at what speed it will go to 7.7


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> 
> my hdd was slowest till now, but wei counts lowest score, so that was 5.9,
> i bought a ssd last week, now hdd speed is the fastest, 7.9 ..lol
> my 3770k runs at 4646mhz to get the 7.8 score,
> not sure at what speed it will go to 7.7


5.2ghz 3770k gets 7.8 aswell..

Need Moar coars to get 7.9 maybe "Intel cores that is"


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 5.2ghz 3770k gets 7.8 aswell..
> Need Moar coars to get 7.9 maybe "Intel cores that is"


only the xeon CPU's will get 7.9. The moar cores the better score. and you will only get 7.8 until you can beat an OC'ed xeon. good luck beating an octacore. 16 threads lol.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> only the xeon CPU's will get 7.9. The moar cores the better score. and you will only get 7.8 until you can beat an OC'ed xeon. good luck beating an octacore. 16 threads lol.


What? WEI likes Moar coars!? do not let the Amd Fan bois know...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What? WEI likes Moar coars!? do not let the Amd Fan bois know...


still wont beat 16 threads. trust me on that lol.


----------



## [CyGnus]

i5 3570K Batch: L222A928


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What? WEI likes Moar coars!? do not let the Amd Fan bois know...


ZOMG! My FX-8320 made WEI come out with a new scoring system because I get like 23.6!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> i5 3570K Batch: L222A928


your voltage is sic, makes me jelly....


----------



## malmental

@ stckg1' - time for avatar change....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> @ stckg1' - time for avatar change....


I'm still an AMD GPU fan. I'm still an AMD fan period. I guess I'm a little more mature than others, where I can still use an Intel CPU but not go around bashing everyone that uses an AMD product!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> @ stckg1' - time for avatar change....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still an AMD GPU fan. I'm still an AMD fan period. I guess I'm a little more mature than others, where I can still use an Intel CPU but not go around bashing everyone that uses an AMD product!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I'm still an AMD GPU fan. I'm still an AMD fan period. I guess I'm a little more mature than others, where I can still use an Intel CPU but not go around *bashing everyone that uses an AMD product!*


Little different when your trying to stop Amd fan Bois from Over hypeing a Cpu...
And your honest and use nothing but the Truth.

And there trying make un knowing new members buy into them when they can build Intel...
Cause Honestly With the price difference in Mbs you can build a 3770k system for the same price as one of those expensives AM3+ boards.. which makes there no need for that Cpu at that price.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($299.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock Z77 Extreme4 ATX LGA1155 Motherboard ($104.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* *$404.98*
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-26 10:58 EST-0500)_

Vs

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD FX-8350 4.0GHz 8-Core Processor ($189.99 @ NCIX US)
*Motherboard:* Asus Crosshair V Formula ATX AM3+ Motherboard ($231.00 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* *$420.99*
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2012-11-26 11:02 EST-0500)_

That's what i do not understand is i Own Amd hardware to... But im not going to Lie to people and say something is more then it really is.

I own 2 Gtx 680s and 1 7970... And im honest with People and tell them that the 7970 is faster and cheaper..

The worst part about it.. is alot of there Ammo to attack with is stuff like this...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Please remind us all why you bother posting in the AMD Forums......? We get it, you hate AMD. So much so that you do everything to hype and confuse yourself and others by cherry picking biased benchmarks and intentionally overlooking and downplaying AMD's strengths. Why are you trying so hard to overcompensate for everything?
> Then when people dont buy your bull, you complain and cry about how its not fair because "amd is clocked higher," and "amd has more cores."
> Please stop trolling our side of the forum and go tell the intel folks how you're a vishera fanboy slayer with an i7 and a hot asian trophy wife/mom who sits around watching you on your 800hz monitor all day.


I post benchmark results from 8 different sources but there Ammo is everybody is Bias? or u cherry picked them?
Well im like uh... they all look that.. I guess thats why they can not post benchmarks from 8 different sources showing me that im wrong because they do not exist
Maybe they just need to learn to cope with reality that there Cpu just is not any good.


----------



## stickg1

I hear you man. I just try to stay out of it. If the newcomer it's to dumb or lazy to look at reviews and benchmarks themselves then let them waste their money on a system that isn't tailored to their needs.

I liked my Vishera but somebody offered me what I paid for it initially and I found a better deal on an Ivy platform. I realized that I needed a $200 mobo, the 8350, and $200 cooling to get where I wanted to be. So instead I spent $400 on a killer Ivy setup. Since I just game and browse I won't miss the extra cores. I will benefit from better IPC and reduced power consumption, that is a fact.


----------



## malmental

I'm so proud of you my son....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I hear you man. I just try to stay out of it. If the newcomer it's to dumb or lazy to look at reviews and benchmarks themselves then let them waste their money on a system that isn't tailored to their needs.
> I liked my Vishera but somebody offered me what I paid for it initially and I found a better deal on an Ivy platform. I realized that I needed a $200 mobo, the 8350, and $200 cooling to get where I wanted to be. So instead I spent $400 on a killer Ivy setup. Since I just game and browse I won't miss the extra cores. I will benefit from better IPC and reduced power consumption, that is a fact.


Overclock the 3570k to what the 8350 was... and compare..



Nearly all Apps scale better with faster single threaded Cpu.. "there are afew that like lots of cores"

Multi Cores really only help if u want to encode 3 videos at once... One at a time.. not so much.

And this is why you get this outcome... 1 Encoding program at a time...
http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/443?vs=551

6 Vishera cores vs 4 Ivy cores at almost the same clocks

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/701?vs=699

6 Vishera cores vs 6 deneb cores..

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/146?vs=699

4 Vishera cores vs 4 Ivy cores

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/701?vs=700

8 Vishera cores vs 4 Ivy Cores with only 100mhz in Favor for the Vishera..

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/701?vs=698

But there all Bias you know


----------



## stickg1

Hokie bird you still got that Antec 920 trying to sell or trade?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Hokie bird you still got that Antec 920 trying to sell or trade?


Yah but with 79$ H100s and me wanting 65$ for it cause it is brand new just leak tested better to go with the New 79$ H100


----------



## malmental

^^^
I'm going to be stealing that post....
(at least I'm informing you of that...)









with the anandtech links.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^^^
> I'm going to be stealing that post....
> (at least I'm informing you of that...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with the anandtech links.


Leave my Cherry picked Bias benchmarks alone!









You know Amd sends Samples to these guys so they can be Bias about there cpus don't you?









*249$ 3770k Free Shipping Go Go Go*

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=2372989&sku=I69-3770K


----------



## malmental

Global Foundry's Finest cut....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yah but with 79$ H100s and me wanting 65$ for it cause it is brand new just leak tested better to go with the New 79$ H100


Yeah but I don't like Corsair CLCs. Maybe we can work out a trade our I can do cash.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah but I don't like Corsair CLCs. Maybe we can work out a trade our I can do cash.


Really nothing i need Atm

65$ and i can ship today i gota ship off a Gtx 275 i sold Friday. So make it quick


----------



## malmental

stickg1 - didn't you just buy a 62O.?


----------



## Hokies83

I have to have Surgery Wens lol so it is today or 2 weeks from today you pick


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> stickg1 - didn't you just buy a 62O.?


Yeah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I have to have Surgery Wens lol so it is today or 2 weeks from today you pick


Okay, I can't do it today, maybe another time.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah
> Okay, I can't do it today, maybe another time.


Okie Dokie.


----------



## malmental

hope whatever surgery goes well man....


----------



## stickg1

My CPU and mobo still haven't shipped. I just called because it says they're out of stock online. The dude said they have one reserved for me and it will ship today. I was kind of hoping they didn't have it because I would just snag the i7 from tigerdirect, or get newegg to match their price.


----------



## malmental

you do not need the 3770K but yes it is a good price.
I'd look at it like this, it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it...
so if you do get it then I understand.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you do not need the 3770K but yes it is a good price.
> I'd look at it like this, it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it...
> so if you do get it then I understand.


Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you do not need the 3770K but yes it is a good price.
> I'd look at it like this, it's better to have the power and not need it then it is to need the power and not have it...
> so if you do get it then I understand.


What are you talking about bro?

He had Amd.. he is used to not having power... When he clocks that 3570k up it is gonna feel like a rocket ship lol.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> What are you talking about bro?
> He had Amd.. he is used to not having power... When he clocks that 3570k up it is gonna feel like a rocket ship lol.


In general man. not saying anything against AMD he has a great point as well. I want to have extra not be limited because of my hardware.

Yes AMD blah blah blah.


----------



## stickg1

I did have a 2500k two months ago. Was my primary PC for months. I tried to sell my 8150 based rig but no takers. My i5 sold instantly, ineeded money for bills. I upgraded my 8150 to a 8320 when it released. It was nice but not i5 nice.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I did have a 2500k two months ago. Was my primary PC for months. I tried to sell my 8150 based rig but no takers. My i5 sold instantly, ineeded money for bills. I upgraded my 8150 to a 8320 when it released. It was nice but not i5 nice.


Nice to see you are a realist .. Amd Fan Bois have Tunnel Vision.. Example.. Last 2 pages http://www.overclock.net/t/1329265/amd-fx-build-under-600-video-editing-cs6-and-blender-3d/80_20#post_18687236


----------



## stickg1

I wouldn't buy a 3770k on a $600 budget either. For most people the 3770k is going to cost over $300. It's hard even recommend a $200 CPU on a budget like that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, impossible to argue with those folks...they won't even read a benchmark properly.
And yeah, different architectures can't be compared but realistic overclocks can be compared, same as pricing and overall performance, which is a win for Intel atm.
I even showed them a used deal you can find here, but still they insist on spending more on a crappy AMD cpu.
210usd gets you a used 2600k, 60usd for a 16gb ram kit here aswell, random used board or even new and you get a 370usd 16gb ram rig, add a gtx660 and you're set.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a 3770k on a $600 budget either. For most people the 3770k is going to cost over $300. It's hard even recommend a $200 CPU on a budget like that.


He lives next to a MC and I did a full cpu mb and ram for 400$ for him to look at.


----------



## malmental

this thread is hilarious....


----------



## stickg1

True. I don't know if he edits video for a living or if it's a hobby but it sounds comparable to buying a tool. I'm a carpenter by trade, I work with tools and wood for a living. Buying budget tools is foolish. I spent $60 on a hammer, lifetime warranty. My tape measure costs $35, I go through 3 or more a year depending on weather. I have a $100 set of nail bags and tool belt, been using it for 6 years. I won't buy power tools at home depot, more often than not they sell B grade. Dewalt makes it easy. Check the serial number. One of the first the characters is a B instead of an A. All of my stuff is top notch because I need performance and longevity. To spend $600 on a work computer for CPU intensive tasks seems ridiculous. I won't suggest that kid a CPU, I suggest he gets another job, day or night, doesn't matter to me. But he needs to tighten up.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> True. I don't know if he edits video for a living or if it's a hobby but it sounds comparable to buying a tool. I'm a carpenter by trade, I work with tools and wood for a living. Buying budget tools is foolish. I spent $60 on a hammer, lifetime warranty. My tape measure costs $35, I go through 3 or more a year depending on weather. I have a $100 set of nail bags and tool belt, been using it for 6 years. I won't buy power tools at home depot, more often than not they sell B grade. Dewalt makes it easy. Check the serial number. One of the first the characters is a B instead of an A. All of my stuff is top notch because I need performance and longevity. To spend $600 on a work computer for CPU intensive tasks seems ridiculous. I won't suggest that kid a CPU, I suggest he gets another job, day or night, doesn't matter to me. But he needs to tighten up.


Honestly he needs a 3930k but the 3770k will get him close.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this thread is hilarious....


Yep Not all but a Big part of Amd Fan boys just seem a bit brain dead and tunnel visioned..

Like they stuck a bunch of illiterate trolls in a room showed them an Amd video from 2005 "Athlon64"

And slapped one of these are there chests 

And sent them out in herds to spread false information and deny the true information and call it Bias..

I mean i Destroy them in each thread... with nothing but the truth... The hard core fan boys have to read it yet.. because they can just call me names but meh XD.... Point is getting the Op the best system for his money.. not to lie to the poor guy...

The Path of the Amd Fan boi..

First your fearful of making the wrong choice.

2nd your angry when you learn you did..

3rd you hate people that remind you..

4th you gotta suffer with it because your on a 600$ budget and now your stuck with it.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just purchased a 3770k for $249.99 no taxes and free shipping. Time to sell my 2700k....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> *Honestly he needs a 3930k but the 3770k will get him close.*
> 
> First your fearful of making the wrong choice.
> 2nd your angry when you learn you did..
> 3rd you hate people that remind you..
> 4th you gotta suffer with it because you made the wrong choice.


That's what I'm thinking, he he needs 12-18 threads.

Lol, this is what happened about a year ago when I was uninformed and bought a FX-6100 because it was new and I was still rocking an Athlon 64 X2.

I started getting more into PC gaming as I had taken a couple years off. Was out of the computer scene for a while and just bought something that seemed reasonable.

Well this dude "malmental" over at Tom's Hardware (







) wouldn't leave me alone about my choice in CPU. And eventually I sold it and picked up a PII X4 980BE because I could use the same motherboard. That was actually a good move despite losing some $$ in the process. Since then I've gotten into the wheel-n-deal hobby where I change hardware like underpants. Mostly selling systems to people or just core components and then buying used or new parts that are on major discount. It's pretty fun, I've had quite a few systems. This i5-3570K and P8Z77-V Pro will probably be the best motherboard/chip combo I've ever had.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> *Well this dude "malmental" over at Tom's Hardware (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) wouldn't leave me alone about my choice in CPU. And eventually I sold it and picked up a PII X4 980BE* because I could use the same motherboard. That was actually a good move despite losing some $$ in the process. Since then I've gotten into the wheel-n-deal hobby where I change hardware like underpants. Mostly selling systems to people or just core components and then buying used or new parts that are on major discount. It's pretty fun, I've had quite a few systems. This i5-3570K and P8Z77-V Pro will probably be the best motherboard/chip combo I've ever had.


I remember him..
funny thing is that he's still #2 on Tom's list and haven't posted there in 3 months...
f'n Tom's..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember him..
> funny thing is that he's still #2 on Tom's list and haven't posted there in 3 months...
> f'n Tom's..


Yeah he was a cool dude but his hardware was always so weak...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I remember him..
> funny thing is that he's still #2 on Tom's list and haven't posted there in 3 months...
> f'n Tom's..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was a cool dude but his hardware was always so weak...
Click to expand...










http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/profile-644818.htm


----------



## lilchronic

i had enough of this amd crap lol. im here for IVY BRIDGE discussion.








any way i cant get 5 ghz stable







i can boot 5ghz @1.3v i can run @ 1.35v for about 8 hours of prime 95 blend test and if i raise my voltage to 1.4v it crashes right away with aida 64 stability test
so im stuck here not stabe at 5ghz. i dont no. should i be upping the turbo voltage or something i feel like im missing something here. does any 1 have any advice for me except deliding i plan on doing that later. but i still think i can get 5ghz stable without doin that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

There's a couple of things to do, but you're giving us much info.
Give us your complete system specs, you can put that in your sig too.
We need a cpu-z main, memory and spd tab to help you out.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> i had enough of this amd crap lol. im here for IVY BRIDGE discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any way i cant get 5 ghz stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can boot 5ghz @1.3v i can run @ 1.35v for about 8 hours of prime 95 blend test and if i raise my voltage to 1.4v it crashes right away with aida 64 stability test
> so im stuck here not stabe at 5ghz. i dont no. should i be upping the turbo voltage or something i feel like im missing something here. does any 1 have any advice for me except deliding i plan on doing that later. but i still think i can get 5ghz stable without doin that.


Give us temps vcores for everything and for your sake use manual and put LLC at 100 %
PLL at 1.8 for now. and save those into bios. we are gonna go through the OS suite to OC your chip much faster and easier on you.


----------



## tw33k

Intel fan-bois bashing AMD is not cool


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hokies is a bit rough, but he's right...no need for the silly gifs and all that though, I'm a bit more serious than that normally








The benchmarks shown and the current deals give him reason though, except if you're not in the US where pricing schemes are different.


----------



## lilchronic

LLC level 1
offset was like +0.050
turbo boost was +0.21
and i put up the cpu pll to like 1.865


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> LLC level 1
> offset was like +0.050
> turbo boost was +0.21
> and i put up the cpu pll to like 1.865


I'd skip turbo and offsets and go for manual ocing first, you won't be able to stabilize your oc otherwise...cause it's hard to tell which is the voltage to change or what not.

EDIT: Ok, disable all the power saving features (c-states, eist, speedstep...not sure on the Asrock nomenclature)


----------



## maestrobg

my READ and COPY scores in AIDA memory test are higher when xmp profile is turned on 2400 mhz than at 2600 mhz RAM speed, how is it possible??

xmp 2400 mhz :



2600 mhz:



p.s. also, in LINX, gflops are higher at 2400 mhz than at 2600 mhz?? can someone explane this ???


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> my READ and COPY scores in AIDA memory test are higher when xmp profile is turned on 2400 mhz than at 2600 mhz RAM speed, how is it possible??
> xmp 2400 mhz :
> 
> 2600 mhz:
> 
> p.s. also, in LINX, gflops are higher at 2400 mhz than at 2600 mhz?? can someone explane this ???


It's cause of the timings, you should use the most efficient ram settings...easily determined by using Maxxmem single threaded test.








The winsat /mem command is useful aswell, run it via cmd.


----------



## maestrobg

i didnt ask for different kind of tests...

i asked why the score is lower at higher frequencies of ram?


----------



## ivanlabrie

I answered...it's because of the different ram timings and subtimings.
Not all benchmarks react the same to timings/clocks, so you gotta test for ram efficiency with Maxxmem single threaded test. It's a very good way of determining the best ram settings for your rig.

EDIT: The sweetspot seems to lie somewhere close to 2400mhz cl8-11-8-24-1t for most stuff...higher than 2400mhz with loose timings doesn't score better except on memory latency.


----------



## maestrobg

ok this is my screenshot in maxxmem, now what? how i will know my best ram settings and timings according to this???


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> ok this is my screenshot in maxxmem, now what? how i will know my best ram settings and timings according to this???


Nice!
Now, try to download Mem Tweak-it. You can use that to see your timings and change them from within the Os.
Show us a screenshot and I can help you out.
Also, you might want to go with 1.65v for dram voltage and change the xmp profile manually...


----------



## malmental

he's politely saying that your RAM timings suck...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> he's politely saying that your RAM timings suck...


Yeah sad to say but yeah. yours are better than mine though.


----------



## FtW 420

Lol, so much AMD hate. With ivy bridge intel made overclocking fun again, but with sandy bridge I started playing with AMD on the side. Sandy was still better performance, but was boring. 10 minutes with a new chip & you knew how fast it would go, period. Nothing you could do would ever make it go any faster.
At least an AMD chip could keep you busy for a while trying to find it's limits, kinda like Ivy does now.

I still haven't had an 8ghz + validation, there's one thing AMD is good at...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, I'm with you ftw...my 2600k was pretty boring, unlike my phenom 955 be or my older stuff...I got an ai-3870k for aa friend with some hinyx ram and a gigabyte fm1 board, so I might have some fun with that.


----------



## malmental

I just love the forum name, FtW 420...
epic name..


----------



## maestrobg

i found a trick by myself as usuall

1. set xmp in bios 2400 mhz

2. start memtweak

3. made a screenshot of primary secondary and terciary latencies in memtweak

4. set 2600 mhz in bios

5. start memtweak and copy all primary, secondary and terciary latencies from screenshots of xmp ( 2400 mhz )

6. and woohoo.... read 26500 copy 30 000+.....

the key was in tRRSR and tWRDR.... ( terciary latencies.... )

here is results


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah, that's a good idea too...work your way from that, if you board supports xmp that is.


----------



## maestrobg

xmp profile on this ram is 2400 mhz.... and when you set it, motherboard sets primary secondary and terciary latencies....

when you set manually 2600 mhz in bios.... motherboard sets primary secondary and taerciary latencies... again... but different values....

then you start memtweak... and in it, manually set timings the same as timings when xmp ( 2400mhz ) is active....

and thats it.... there is no throtling anymore with read and copy....


----------



## PCWargamer

*Ok everyone*, the Ivy Bridge Stable & Suicide Club OP has allowed me to start updating the IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!









*NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*

Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!









If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on that thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".

*Please Note: The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*


----------



## stickg1

I finally get my stuff today...

i5-3570K
ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
8GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHz kit

Trying to figure out a way I can get off work early or not go at all. LOL

I'd like to get home early before the wife and kids so I can actually get going on it instead of everyone trying to distract me! I guess it's pretty close to the weekend but I'm eager to get off this 5 year old laptop and onto my big rig.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, the Ivy Bridge Stable & Suicide Club OP has allowed me to start updating the IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on that thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> *Please Note: The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*


great, youre always doing a great job with things like this, thumb for you








thanks for your time and effort









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I finally get my stuff today...
> i5-3570K
> ASUS P8Z77-V PRO
> 8GB Crucial Ballistix 1600MHz kit
> *Trying to figure out a way I can get off work early or not go at all. LOL*
> I'd like to get home early before the wife and kids so I can actually get going on it instead of everyone trying to distract me! I guess it's pretty close to the weekend but I'm eager to get off this 5 year old laptop and onto my big rig.


you look a bit pale, might be a flu ...lol


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, the Ivy Bridge Stable & Suicide Club OP has allowed me to start updating the IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on that thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> *Please Note: The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*


Add me sir, see #525


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, *the Ivy Bridge Stable & Suicide Club OP* has allowed me to start updating the IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on that thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> *Please Note: The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*
> 
> 
> 
> Add me sir, see #525
Click to expand...

I'm sorry *Inacoma79*, my post was only to note to IVY Bridge owners who also post in the *Ivy Stable thread* that I can update that thread now. You will have to talk to *Swag* about updating this thread!


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

So I just started attempting to overclock my 3770K, I'm using a Corsair H80i for cooling. I started with 4.4 GHz, with ~1.25v reading, but every time I run Prime, my temperatures skyrocket to 90-100 degrees per core. I do have hyper-threading on, and I've heard it can add to temperatures, but can it really be THAT much higher? Is my cooler maybe not set properly?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Probably you need to reseat the cooler and redo the thermal grease...Don't overdo it, rice grain in the middle should do.


----------



## [CyGnus]

something wrong with your cooler i am at 4500MHz with a 3570k in IBT max i've seen was 71ºc with my little 23€ cooler


----------



## malmental

+1 to the above two statements..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *Ok everyone*, the Ivy Bridge Stable & Suicide Club OP has allowed me to start updating the IB Stable thread spreadsheet which I will do as I can. I do have another life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NOTE: Suicide Runs spreadsheet has just been updated with all the "Accepted" scores I could find.*
> Please look them over to see if yours was included and what others have done. _And then see if you can beat their score_!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If yours is missing, please provide a post # to where you posted it on that thread. Remember to read the rules as if it is not done according to them it will not be "Accepted".
> *Please Note: The prime stable spreadsheet will be updated later as I still have to look up some data for it, but you should have already had me tell you if you were accepted and I should already have you on my personal spreadsheet.*
> 
> 
> 
> Add me sir, see #525
Click to expand...

Don't worry, I'll add you. I have a new policy. I'll update at the list every 50 posts are posted. It's soon, don't worry.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigJoeGrizzly*
> 
> So I just started attempting to overclock my 3770K, I'm using a Corsair H80i for cooling. I started with 4.4 GHz, with ~1.25v reading, but every time I run Prime, my temperatures skyrocket to 90-100 degrees per core. I do have hyper-threading on, and I've heard it can add to temperatures, but can it really be THAT much higher? Is my cooler maybe not set properly?


That or if you plugged the pump's power to the cpu fan header on the motherbard, just make sure the cpu fan header is not on some fan/temp curve setting and that it's running at full power.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Found the problem guys, the cooler was poorly seated. I've re-seated it, and put my OC on 4.6GHz at 1.285v with hyper-threading enabled, and temperatures are anywhere from the mid 70s to mid 80s. Does that temperature seem about right with those OC settings in Prime?


----------



## [CyGnus]

With that voltage and HT yes, though i would try to keep it under 80ºC if possible. Try 4.5GHz and see what voltage is needed. For my CPU 4.5 i use 1.17v but for 4.6 i need 1.24v so the jump in voltage is not worth it in my opinion maybe with yours the same could happen.


----------



## BigJoeGrizzly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> With that voltage and HT yes, though i would try to keep it under 80ºC if possible. Try 4.5GHz and see what voltage is needed. For my CPU 4.5 i use 1.17v but for 4.6 i need 1.24v so the jump in voltage is not worth it in my opinion maybe with yours the same could happen.


I've dropped the core down to 4.4 GHz, 1.22 volts, HT still enabled. I'm using Corsair Link (H80i) to place it on the "Performance" mode (one setting below the maximum). I'm getting around mid 70s to low 80s now on temps, initially, but it gets towards the mid to high 80s after a while. I'm going to work on seeing how low I can get the voltage (hoping for 1.2 volts flat). Hopefully, that will further reduce the temperatures


----------



## [CyGnus]

It sure will, for 4.5Ghz i have 1.627v of PLL voltage try to reduce yours if it is on auto the value should be around 1.89v and that is just too much try with 1.7v and see if it holds with your curent vcore.


----------



## Inacoma79

Sorry, I misunderstood. Thanks.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Don't worry, I'll add you. I have a new policy. I'll update at the list every 50 posts are posted. It's soon, don't worry.


Sweet!








...soooo do I have to wait to see my name on the list before I can add the "Official Ivy Owners" sig to my profile


----------



## tw33k

Finally spent some time working on my new 3770K and managed to get 4.6GHz @ 1.288v (with a -0.045 offset).



CPU-Z

Temps are great. I'm using Liquid Ultra and a H-100. I'm waiting on more Liquid Ultra to arrive so I can de-lid (this time I won't kill the chip)


----------



## Layo

My board allows me max multiplier of x38, can i bypass that? This is kind of my first time ocing cpu. I set bus to 106mhz for fun, got 4,05ghz and the cpu won't run at more then 3,915ghz but I guess that might be normal. First boot after OCing I got tons of errors, skype failed, ccc failed, steam failed, ad block failed...


----------



## ivanlabrie

You don't wanna use the bclk for regular overclocking...You probably need to update your bios to access higher multis.


----------



## Layo

Well, I'm fine with my cpu for now I guess. I tried to turn pc off and got bsod, over and over.
Also my ram wont run at more then 1333mhz even tho they are 1600. What would fix this? I don't want to spend 20 hours with memtest.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Do you have an xmp profile?
I'd set the timings in stickers with the rest on auto and use the rated voltage...should work straight away.


----------



## Essenbe

Maybe it would help to read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Maybe it would help to read this http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


this...


----------



## Zantrill

I did properly update I thought. But I don't see my update yet. I'll post my 4.5GHz again if need be.


----------



## Layo

Edit: Ill take this to RAM section.


----------



## malmental

seems you have more issues then just RAM @ 1333.


----------



## stickg1

I might have the worst i5-3570K in existence. I've followed many guides and no matter what I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5, 1.32 for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3. I can't figure it out, my temps are fine though. Using 1.375v for 4.5GHz my temps are in the mid 70's on the hottest core using an Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull. I see people with higher temps using an H100 on 1.3v...

Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I might have the worst i5-3570K in existence. I've followed many guides and no matter what I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5, 1.32 for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3. I can't figure it out, my temps are fine though. Using 1.375v for 4.5GHz my temps are in the mid 70's on the hottest core using an Antec Kuhler 620 in push/pull. I see people with higher temps using an H100 on 1.3v...
> Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


Is your memory overclocked?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Is your memory overclocked?


Nope, stock settings on memory. I've tried XMP profile and manually setting the frequency and timings. Same results either way.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I might have the worst i5-3570K in existence. I've followed many guides and no matter what I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5, 1.32 for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3. I can't figure it out, *my temps are fine though. Using 1.375v for 4.5GHz my temps are in the mid 70's on the hottest core using an Antec Kuhler 620* in push/pull. I see people with higher temps using an H100 on 1.3v...
> Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro


Hmm we may have to point our finger at the motherboard here..

Your voltages are not showing via chip heat... 1.375v Antec 620 u should be hitting TJ Max.

So lets say the board is the issue and it is reporting voltages wrong...

Try another board and see what happens...


----------



## [CyGnus]

That is just way too much voltage.... what is the batch of your CPU? Did you updated the bios? Lower your PLL to around 1.6v/1.65v for 4.5GHz you dont need more.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I might have the worst i5-3570K in existence. I've followed many guides and no matter what I need 1.4v for 4.6GHz, 1.375v for 4.5, 1.32 for 4.4, 1.275 for 4.3. I can't figure it out, *my temps are fine though. Using 1.375v for 4.5GHz my temps are in the mid 70's on the hottest core using an Antec Kuhler 620* in push/pull. I see people with higher temps using an H100 on 1.3v...
> Motherboard is an ASUS P8Z77-V Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm we may have to point our finger at the motherboard here..
> 
> Your voltages are not showing via chip heat... 1.375v Antec 620 u should be hitting TJ Max.
> 
> So lets say the board is the issue and it is reporting voltages wrong...
> 
> Try another board and see what happens...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is just way too much voltage.... what is the batch of your CPU? Did you updated the bios? Lower your PLL to around 1.6v/1.65v for 4.5GHz you dont need more.


guys I told him that all yesterday evening when we were on Steam chattin'.
'something is wrong and that's not right.'
I was thinking it was his overclock settings but now that the motherboard is mentioned, that's possible.

regardless, 3570K @ 4.5GHz shouldn't go anywhere near 1.3V ever..


----------



## [CyGnus]

I know i have a good CPU i just use 1.17v for 4500MHz prime stable (4h) but i would say that 1.22/1.24v is normal for that overclock anything above is just ridiculous.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Hmm we may have to point our finger at the motherboard here..
> Your voltages are not showing via chip heat... 1.375v Antec 620 u should be hitting TJ Max.
> So lets say the board is the issue and it is reporting voltages wrong...
> Try another board and see what happens...


I don't have access to another board without buying one. That's not really an option right now either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> That is just way too much voltage.... what is the batch of your CPU? Did you updated the bios? Lower your PLL to around 1.6v/1.65v for 4.5GHz you dont need more.


BIOS is updated, I've tried PLL at 1.5, 1.55, 1.6, 1.65, 1.7, 1.75, and 1.8. Same results everytime. Actually no, at 1.55 I could take the voltage for 4.5GHz down to 1.365v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> guys I told him that all yesterday evening when we were on Steam chattin'.
> 'something is wrong and that's not right.'
> I was thinking it was his overclock settings but now that the motherboard is mentioned, that's possible.
> regardless, 3570K @ 4.5GHz shouldn't go anywhere near 1.3V ever..


I should have listened to russboi (LOL)


----------



## malmental

more buggy ASRock boards then ASUS boards but sometimes it comes down to the actual board (individual purchaser) itself and 'poop happens'...
just like your first FX-8320 was buggy and the second one ran like it was suppose to.
my ASRock Z68 Pro3-M shorted out and the RMA they sent works fine (so far) knock on wood.
so pick your poison..


----------



## VonDutch

i can buy a new Asus P8Z77-V, for 116 euro,
its a rma mobo,163 euro new..

my Q. is, would it be a (big/small) improvement over the mobo i have now?
GA-Z77X-D3H(€ 119,90 new atm), im not to happy with it ocing tho..


----------



## malmental

Asus P8Z77-V
***
ASUS Digital Power Design :
- Industry leading Digital 12 Phase Power Design
(8 -phase for CPU, 4 -phase for iGPU)
- Industry leading Digital 2 Phase DRAM Power Design
- CPU Power Utility
- DRAM Power Utility
ASUS Wi-Fi GO!

need I say more.?








http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-express-ivy-bridge-benchmark,3254-34.html


----------



## stickg1

Yeah the specs look impressive. That's why I bought it. Also the onboard wireless was a perk for me because I use WiFi. If it weren't instant $10 off and $20 rebate making it the same price as the boards I was thinking of getting (ASRock Extreme6), I wouldn't have bought it. I understand the bad luck cycle, I just dont have any other machines right now and I just had to sit for a week to wait for these parts with no PC. I don't know if I can sit for another 2 weeks if I RMA the board.

The voltage reading is off, but the it operates fine. My goal was 4.5GHz and under 75C and I have that. So I don't know if it's worth returning and not having a computer for 2 weeks.

Oh that tom's hardware link doesn't have the P8Z77-V on it. It has it's bastard step-child the LK or LX or whatever.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V
> ***
> ASUS Digital Power Design :
> - Industry leading Digital 12 Phase Power Design
> (8 -phase for CPU, 4 -phase for iGPU)
> - Industry leading Digital 2 Phase DRAM Power Design
> - CPU Power Utility
> - DRAM Power Utility
> ASUS Wi-Fi GO!
> need I say more.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-express-ivy-bridge-benchmark,3254-34.html


this one looks better









Industry Leading 32+3+2 Phase CPU Power Design

True All Digital PWM Design

GIGABYTE 3D Power Utility

GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 5

4-Way Graphics

GIGABYTE 3D BIOS

OC-Touch

Thin Fin Cooling Design

GIGABYTE 333 Onboard Acceleration

GIGABYTE On/Off Charge

Onboard mSATA Support

80 Port Debug Display

Exclusive Bluetooth 4.0/WiFi Expansion Card

Lucid Universal MVP Support


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah the specs look impressive. That's why I bought it. Also the onboard wireless was a perk for me because I use WiFi. If it weren't instant $10 off and $20 rebate making it the same price as the boards I was thinking of getting (ASRock Extreme6), I wouldn't have bought it. I understand the bad luck cycle, I just dont have any other machines right now and I just had to sit for a week to wait for these parts with no PC. I don't know if I can sit for another 2 weeks if I RMA the board.
> 
> The voltage reading is off, but the it operates fine. My goal was 4.5GHz and under 75C and I have that. So I don't know if it's worth returning and not having a computer for 2 weeks.
> 
> Oh that tom's hardware link doesn't have the P8Z77-V on it. It has it's bastard step-child the LK or LX or whatever.


it still clocks better than the Gigabyte..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Asus P8Z77-V
> ***
> ASUS Digital Power Design :
> - Industry leading Digital 12 Phase Power Design
> (8 -phase for CPU, 4 -phase for iGPU)
> - Industry leading Digital 2 Phase DRAM Power Design
> - CPU Power Utility
> - DRAM Power Utility
> ASUS Wi-Fi GO!
> need I say more.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77-express-ivy-bridge-benchmark,3254-34.html
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Industry Leading 32+3+2 Phase CPU Power Design
> 
> True All Digital PWM Design
> 
> GIGABYTE 3D Power Utility
> 
> GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 5
> 
> 4-Way Graphics
> 
> GIGABYTE 3D BIOS
> 
> OC-Touch
> 
> Thin Fin Cooling Design
> 
> GIGABYTE 333 Onboard Acceleration
> 
> GIGABYTE On/Off Charge
> 
> Onboard mSATA Support
> 
> 80 Port Debug Display
> 
> Exclusive Bluetooth 4.0/WiFi Expansion Card
> 
> Lucid Universal MVP Support
Click to expand...

what board is that.?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what board is that.?


Hail to tha king...

Supports pci-e 16x16x16x ..... <-- that could be wrong but that is what the Egg says.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128569&Tpk=up7


----------



## stickg1

Well a $400 ought to have a couple more features over a $200 board wouldn't you think?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Well a $400 ought to have a couple more features over a $200 board wouldn't you think?


Maybe try to advance RMA the board?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Maybe try to advance RMA the board?


I'll try, I did an advance RMA a little less than 2 weeks ago on a FX-8320. Basically just trying to get a better chip. I will have to call and try it, my phone just broke and I'm waiting on a replacement. I can probably borrow a co-workers phone and do it during lunch on Monday.

I wrote them a really nice letter for how they handled my FX-8320 RMA. The lady gave me next day shipping on the replacement and then sent me a prepaid shipping label for my return item. After writing that letter, a different employee responded and said they appreciated my kind words and she sent me a Newegg.com beanie, lol.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Maybe try to advance RMA the board?


Newegg was all set to do advanced RMA but then I mentioned that I had cut off the UPC from the box to claim my rebate. They said I would have to RMA with ASUS because if they can't scan it they can't take it back.

I'm not sure if ASUS will do an advanced RMA but I will call and ask.


----------



## malmental

dat sux..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dat sux..


+1


----------



## stickg1

Yup, I'm not really in the position to be without a motherboard or a working desktop for a few weeks so I will just hang on until I have some more money and can finish building my backup PC. Then I will send in the motherboard to ASUS because I'm pretty sure I have 3 years on it.

The improper voltage reading is inconvenient and it makes it hard to compare clocks and temps with you guys but the board functions, I have 4.5GHz and I'm well under Tj Max so its not so bad.


----------



## [CyGnus]

As you said you could happen to get one of the worst batches of this cpu and the board is normal...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> As you said you could happen to get one of the worst batches of this cpu and the board is normal...


Speaking of which, I removed my motherboard because I laid out some NZXT sleeved LED lighting behind the mobo and it didn't look nearly as cool as it did in my head before I did it. So in the process I had to remove the cooler and I cleaned the paste and wrote down the batch number (come to find out its on the box too DERP)

3237B617

Anyone have this batch? Also the thing is that with the 1.375v I use to get 4.5GHz, I'm pretty sure an Antec Kuhler 620 with push/pull fans couldn't keep that voltage at 75C. What do you guys think?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Speaking of which, I removed my motherboard because I laid out some NZXT sleeved LED lighting behind the mobo and it didn't look nearly as cool as it did in my head before I did it. So in the process I had to remove the cooler and I cleaned the paste and wrote down the batch number (come to find out its on the box too DERP)
> 3237B617
> Anyone have this batch? Also the thing is that with the 1.375v I use to get 4.5GHz, I'm pretty sure an Antec Kuhler 620 with push/pull fans couldn't keep that voltage at 75C. What do you guys think?


My chip be4 delid 1.35.5v would push me to 95c With an H-100 in Push pull in a Massive Cosmos 2 case.

1 of 2 things is going on here....

1 Intel put solder under the IHS of your chip and it is just a crappy clocker...

or

2 Your MB is not reading voltages correct.. 1.37v Antec 620? 75c.... No way...


----------



## malmental

I'm with the mobo being incorrect.
stickg1 - did you ever roll back the BIOS flash you did when you got the board.?


----------



## stickg1

Yeah I don't know. Might be the motherboard but I sent in that UPC code from the box and Newegg wont take it back. I don't know if a false voltage reading is worth a 2-3 week RMA process and no PC with ASUS.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm with the mobo being incorrect.
> stickg1 - did you ever roll back the BIOS flash you did when you got the board.?


Yeah tried three different BIOSes. The stock one, and the 2 most recent releases from ASUS website. All have the same results.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> My chip be4 delid 1.35.5v would push me to 95c With an H-100 in Push pull in a Massive Cosmos 2 case.


Or you also got a crappy CPU cause mine at 4.5GHz hits 55ºC folding and around 64 doing prime95... My cooler is a DeepCool Gammaxx300 so 23€ worth of cooling in a 35€ case









CPUs are different from one another... And there is not such thing as equal systems even with the same components....


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Or you also got a crappy CPU cause mine at 4.5GHz hits 55ºC folding and around 64 doing prime95... My cooler is a DeepCool Gammaxx300 so 23€ worth of cooling in a 35€ case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPUs are different from one another... And there is not such thing as equal systems even with the same components....


1.35.5v was 4.8ghz...

I have a chip on the better side of things..


----------



## malmental

I think I have a good chip too, I can lower the voltage even more than the current settings I'm running now..


----------



## tw33k

I was @ 4.6GHz 1.288v & could run everything thrown at it but lots of WHEA logger warnings. Upped the voltage to 1.312 and all good now. Average temp is 62.9c across all 4 cores (ambient 23.5c)


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I was @ 4.6GHz 1.288v & could run everything thrown at it but lots of WHEA logger warnings. Upped the voltage to 1.312 and all good now. Average temp is 62.9c across all 4 cores (ambient 23.5c)


----------



## tw33k

lol...that's quite surreal


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*


Heeeyyyy sexy lady!


----------



## ivanlabrie

I liked the pony version more...lol

First one I saw before it went uber viral and people at my workplace started talking about it, and I mean, regular non internet friendly folks that just use facebook lol


----------



## Hoodz

I went out and bought a 3770k yesterday is 4.7ghz good at 1.28v. I had it stable for intel burn test at 4.8ghz at 1.28v but it would not play any game with out not responding.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I went out and bought a 3770k yesterday is 4.7ghz good at 1.28v. I had it stable for intel burn test at 4.8ghz at 1.28v but it would not play any game with out not responding.


yeah that is a great chip.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> I went out and bought a 3770k yesterday is 4.7ghz good at 1.28v. I had it stable for intel burn test at 4.8ghz at 1.28v but it would not play any game with out not responding.


That is very good indeed. What are your temps at load like?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Not stable...IBT proves nothing really. Though it's a good start.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> yeah that is a great chip.


After talk of maybe my motherboard being bad and not my chip, I purchased a multimeter to get a voltage reading straight from the source. I set the voltage to 1.325 in BIOS and after LLC it was 1.328v (I had prime95 running). The multimeter read 1.33v and is accurate to +/- .02v.

So I think these new batches of i5-3570k's must be a little different. I've found a few people that purchased one of these chips in the last few weeks that have higher than normal stock VID and require more voltage for average clocks (4.4-4.6GHz), while still maintaining temperatures similar to what someone with an older 3570K would get with 1.25v.

My stock voltage is 1.316v.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Sounds like better ihs/die contact from the factory, humpf


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Sounds like better ihs/die contact from the factory, humpf


I'm worried about trying to delid, what if they started soldering the die to the IHS? I don't want to be the first person to find out!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Doubt that VERY much!


----------



## malmental

well I ended up having to raise my voltage slightly on my 3570K.
it now bounces from 1.208 to 1.224v @ 4.2GHz during the heaviest gaming I can throw at it..
my package temp hit 52C and the hottest core temp was 50C, case temp shows 22C.
currently almost idle with 30C package and highest core of 23C.

I guess I'm staying at that for now, thinking of snatching a refurb Gene-Z..


----------



## [CyGnus]

malmental werent you at 4.5GHz? what game did you use to push the cpu? hehehe


----------



## malmental

most of my games were crashing when I went to low on the negative offset, Steam games and non-Steam games crashed.
but I'm @ 4.4GHz on the 3570K with 1.216-1.224V, no longer @ 4.2GHz.
that's why I think I was crashing, I didn't adjust my offset precisely enough when I raised the multi..


----------



## Shinigami~

I want to join, I just bought my i7-3770k on black friday (November 25th). I haven't OC'd it yet. Here is my validation from CPU-Z. Is there anything else that I need to do..,. I was also looking for a good ivy bridge OCing guide. If anyone could recommend a good one that you have used I would greatly appreciate it. Also it would be my first OC.. so a beginners guide maybe??


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinigami~*
> 
> I want to join, I just bought my i7-3770k on black friday (November 25th). I haven't OC'd it yet. Here is my validation from CPU-Z. Is there anything else that I need to do..,. I was also looking for a good ivy bridge OCing guide. If anyone could recommend a good one that you have used I would greatly appreciate it. Also it would be my first OC.. so a beginners guide maybe??


not much, but you should use this format, its on page 1 also









PROPER POST FORMAT: (if your post does not follow this format, you will not be added to the sheet)
Username: **********************
Chip Model: **********************
Batch #: ************************
Max OC: ************************
CPUZ Validation Link: **************

this is one of the best guides out there, i used it too with me first oc's
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
maybe not the easiest, but if you have any questions left after reading, and maybe doing some ocing, just ask here


----------



## Valgaur

Welp.... update me.

Valgaur
3770K aka Franky.
status. KIA while trying to get 5.6 Ghz.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Managed 4.6GHz with 1.224v


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Managed 4.6GHz with 1.224v


nice..


----------



## szvwxcszxc

So what do you get for doing this?


----------



## malmental

a cookie...


----------



## Hoodz

Here is my 3770K 4.7Ghz 1.28V (Cooled by 1X Xspc Rx480)
to me temps are hot compared to my old 2600k


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoodz*
> 
> Here is my 3770K 4.7Ghz 1.28V (Cooled by 1X Xspc Rx480)
> to me temps are hot compared to my old 2600k
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


cant really compare them, since the 2600k is soldered,
so has a much better heatransfer (w/mk) then the tim intel used with the 3770k,
besides the distance die/ihs

but your temps look great to me, not delidded?
what proggie did you run to load cores with, prime?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> a cookie...


monster...


----------



## Hoodz

Not delid & i diddnt use any programs that was my temps after playing counter strike global ofensive how ever atm its like 30c in my room.


----------



## tw33k

New chip arrived and it's awesome! Batch #: 3230B378 Costa Rica. Haven't started OCing yet





I just realised too that I had the fans running at 50% so I could have got even better temps.
Unlike a lot of Ivy Bridge chips I've seen including 2 others that I own, this chip doesn't have 1 core displaying temps 10c+ higher than the other cores at idle. All cores are roughly the same temp.

CPU-Z


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> New chip arrived and it's awesome! Batch #: 3230B378 Costa Rica. Haven't started OCing yet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realised too that I had the fans running at 50% so I could have got even better temps.
> Unlike a lot of Ivy Bridge chips I've seen including 2 others that I own, this chip doesn't have 1 core displaying temps 10c+ higher than the other cores at idle. All cores are roughly the same temp.
> 
> CPU-Z


Wow, that is a good looking 4.6 you have there *tw33k*. Congrats for fianlly getting a winner. Let us know how it OC's once you start to push it some.


----------



## tw33k

I definitely got lucky with this chip. Hope it OCs well


----------



## Jayjr1105

So just got my 3770K in the mail today from the Intel Retail Edge Holiday deal... I have a P8Z68-V/Gen3 board with a current BIOS and I have a couple questions. I am looking to hit 4.4-4.5 without delidding. Any tips on what's an average voltage I should start at? Should all other settings follow suit with what my 2500K was? (it was 4.7 @ 1.37v btw) Also, should I possibly be hunting for some faster RAM like 1866 or 2133? or are 1600 CL8 sticks good to stick with.

One last quick Q... any downside to having Z68 vs Z77?


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So just got my 3770K in the mail today from the Intel Retail Edge Holiday deal... I have a P8Z68-V/Gen3 board with a current BIOS and I have a couple questions. I am looking to hit 4.4-4.5 without delidding. Any tips on what's an average voltage I should start at? Should all other settings follow suit with what my 2500K was? (it was 4.7 @ 1.37v btw) Also, should I possibly be hunting for some faster RAM like 1866 or 2133? or are 1600 CL8 sticks good to stick with.
> 
> One last quick Q... any downside to having Z68 vs Z77?


There are some guides for the IB. Here is just one of them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

I had the same MB as you and it works fine for SB and IB with upgraded BIOS.

Average vcore is generally lower for IB than for SB, so 4.5GHz will run anywhere from 1.2v to 1.3v depending on if you got a good chip or a bad one. Some can even do 4.5GHz under 1.2v. Most other settings are the same besides the lower vcore.

You can start around 1.25v or 1.28v to verify stability with IBT, Cinebench, short prime95 runs, and then lower it until you lose stability.

Mem speed only matters for bench scores, so if you have 1600 cl8, then use them that way until you get stable. You can then play with them to get better speeds for benching if you want, but in games and general use 1600 will be fine.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I definitely got lucky with this chip. Hope it OCs well


looks like a good batch made 3 weeks before mine
batch #3233b499
[email protected] 1.15v
[email protected] 1.26v
[email protected] 1.37
http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> looks like a good batch made 3 weeks before mine
> batch #3233b499
> [email protected] 1.15v
> [email protected] 1.26v
> [email protected] 1.37
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115


How do you know if you have a good batch #? My batch number is 3229b576


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> looks like a good batch made 3 weeks before mine
> batch #3233b499
> [email protected] 1.15v
> [email protected] 1.26v
> [email protected] 1.37
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know if you have a good batch #? My batch number is 3229b576
Click to expand...

If it can run a high clock with low voltages, then your batch is good.







Only way to tell is to test it out yourself.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I definitely got lucky with this chip. Hope it OCs well
> 
> 
> 
> looks like a good batch made 3 weeks before mine
> batch #3233b499
> [email protected] 1.15v
> [email protected] 1.26v
> [email protected] 1.37
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2598115
Click to expand...

I tried four different chips in the hopes of getting just one like that....or even close, but no luck......such nice vcore dude.....


----------



## junkerde

my batch is average, 1.27v @ 4.5ghz, not too bad, not the best though.


----------



## tw33k

Mines now @4.8GHz 1.28v

 

CPU-Z


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *junkerde*
> 
> my batch is average, 1.27v @ 4.5ghz, not too bad, not the best though.


Not bad at all. My first chip was like 1.22v, but it died in an unfortunate delidding accident. Every other chip I tried since has been worse than that (~1.29v area or more for 4.5 - ugh)....


----------



## tw33k

I've gone as high as I can without de-lidding. 4.9GHz @ 1.344v. I went as high as 1.45v for 5GHz but temps were too high. Any lower voltage and the system would crash. I really thought I'd have no trouble hitting 5GHz with this new chip


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've gone as high as I can without de-lidding. 4.9GHz @ 1.344v. I went as high as 1.45v for 5GHz but temps were too high. Any lower voltage and the system would crash. I really thought I'd have no trouble hitting 5GHz with this new chip


That is dissapointing for you I bet. Maybe a delid will allow more vcore and the possibility of the higher OC's it may still be able to do.....


----------



## lilchronic

if u want 5ghz our guna have to delid. ive played games @5ghz my temps were around 60 -65c just from gaming. max temp in prime 95 was 90c after 8 hrs
but im not delided i want to thou


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Not bad at all. My first chip was like 1.22v, but it died in an unfortunate delidding accident. Every other chip I tried since has been worse than that (~1.29v area or more for 4.5 - ugh)....


have u attempted deliding again and succeeded. because my first delid died also i just want to no if u did it again with out any problems


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> have u attempted deliding again and succeeded. because my first delid died also i just want to no if u did it again with out any problems


yea i just realized ur the vice captian of the delid team


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That is dissapointing for you I bet. Maybe a delid will allow more vcore and the possibility of the higher OC's it may still be able to do.....


It looks like I need around 1.45v for 5GHz but the temps are too high. De-lidding will solve it for sure. I guess 4.9GHz is pretty good

[email protected] 63.4c
[email protected] 72c
[email protected] 87c
[email protected] 103+c

Might put my de-lidded chip back in and compare


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It looks like I need around 1.45v for 5GHz but the temps are too high. De-lidding will solve it for sure. I guess 4.9GHz is pretty good
> [email protected] 63.4c
> [email protected] 72c
> [email protected] 87c
> [email protected] 103+c
> Might put my de-lidded chip back in and compare


If you decide to delid this chip you better take things nice and slow, you have all the time in the world to get it right! I bet your overclock of [email protected] 87c will have better temps around 62-67C after delidding.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> If you decide to delid this chip you better take things nice and slow, you have all the time in the world to get it right! I bet your overclock of [email protected] 87c will have better temps around 62-67C after delidding.


If I decide to delid I will definitely get it right. I'd hate to kill this chip


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> If I decide to delid I will definitely get it right. I'd hate to kill this chip


How bout this instead. If I get a decent i7 and I delid it for you. Wanna trade me your chip? And what chip you got i5 or i7? If i7 then ill do it.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> That is dissapointing for you I bet. Maybe a delid will allow more vcore and the possibility of the higher OC's it may still be able to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I need around 1.45v for 5GHz but the temps are too high. De-lidding will solve it for sure. I guess 4.9GHz is pretty good
> 
> [email protected] 63.4c
> [email protected] 72c
> [email protected] 87c
> [email protected] 103+c
> 
> Might put my de-lidded chip back in and compare
Click to expand...

Your chip looks like a winner and worthy of being delided as it looks like it has more good OC'ing in it but is now temp limited.

Just take your time and it will be fine. Second time is so much easier than the first!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> It looks like I need around 1.45v for 5GHz but the temps are too high. De-lidding will solve it for sure. I guess 4.9GHz is pretty good
> [email protected] 63.4c
> [email protected] 72c
> [email protected] 87c
> [email protected] 103+c
> Might put my de-lidded chip back in and compare


i think i would just settle for the 4.8-4.9ghz oc, and not delid,
no risk, and a crazy good oc..temp and vcore wise..
the temps are with running prime or IBT?, and are the oc's stable?

edit,
PCW and Val have a point,
but what do you want more, 5.1-5.2ghz prolly need to much vcore anyways for 24/7 usage..and to have it stable,
the jump from 4.9 to 5.0ghz, needs about 0.11V vcore,
ad that as minimum to the 5.0ghz, and 5.1ghz needs 1.56V vcore ..at least, just saying


----------



## tw33k

This chip is begging to be de-lidded. I've already done it twice now although I hit the die on my first chip but the second chip went smoothly. Temps went down by over 20c so if I get similar results I should be able to hit 5.1-5.2GHz with my new chip.

I still haven't pushed the de-lidded chip yet but had it @ 4.6GHz 1.28v 48.3c so I'm confident I'll hit 5GHz with it.


----------



## Jayjr1105

So I popped in my new 3770K, used most of the settings I used for 2500K stability and did a quick 4.2 OC with 1.17v. Is this a good starting point? I passed 10 runs of IBT on high settings with temps only hitting 70c. Is this good for 4.2?

I remember having to disable C3 and C6 to get my 2500K stable for more than 2 hours of prime.. is this the same with Ivy?

One last thing, what is stock voltage on load with this chip? Thanks!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> So I popped in my new 3770K, used most of the settings I used for 2500K stability and did a quick 4.2 OC with 1.17v. Is this a good starting point? I passed 10 runs of IBT on high settings with temps only hitting 70c. Is this good for 4.2?
> I remember having to disable C3 and C6 to get my 2500K stable for more than 2 hours of prime.. is this the same with Ivy?
> One last thing, what is stock voltage on load with this chip? Thanks!


i wouldnt just use settings from a totally other chip tho,
cant really compare them that way.. but 4.2ghz and 1.17V vcore is good
i did disable C3/C6 only, to still have some powersaving,
those are the states where cores completely shut down , or dont get voltage
when not in use, so its "harder" then C1 to get them out of again..

stock voltage is hard to say, some chips need more, or less vcore ,
i used this graph most of the time when i started to oc, as startpoint for vcore settings,

like i said, some need more, some need less then whats shown here so..

C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
or on today case of Multicore shutting down a core or 2.

C3, C6. This is a deeper sleep with a complete core(s) shut down (Gate off) and no voltage/Data at all. harder to recover from quickly, previous data is cached elsewhere and needs to be re-cached in L3 memory
to re initialize full muliticore, multithread use. Part of Core parking

hope this helps


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i wouldnt just use settings from a totally other chip tho,
> cant really compare them that way.. but 4.2ghz and 1.17V vcore is good
> i did disable C3/C6 only, to still have some powersaving,
> those are the states where cores completely shut down , or dont get voltage
> when not in use, so its "harder" then C1 to get them out of again..
> stock voltage is hard to say, some chips need more, or less vcore ,
> i used this graph most of the time when i started to oc, as startpoint for vcore settings,
> 
> like i said, some need more, some need less then whats shown here so..
> C1E Halt: while similar reduces Clock speed by adjusting the multiplier (Core clock to system bus ratio) and to some degree VID. (voltage) this is a more common occurrence with light use
> or on today case of Multicore shutting down a core or 2.
> C3, C6. This is a deeper sleep with a complete core(s) shut down (Gate off) and no voltage/Data at all. harder to recover from quickly, previous data is cached elsewhere and needs to be re-cached in L3 memory
> to re initialize full muliticore, multithread use. Part of Core parking
> hope this helps


Thanks for the info... I think that load temperature line on the graph more resembles a de-lidded chip than a stock IHS chip. BTW I just bumped up the clocks to 4.3 leaving the voltage @ 1.17 (actual 1.168v during IBT), ran another 10 passes of IBT on high setting and I'm still good! Hottest core reached 73. Should I bump to 4.4 or go for a long distance Prime95 run to be sure I'm stable?

Its going to be SOOOOO hard to resist temptation to de-lid if I have a good clocker!!!


----------



## judi924

Username: Judi924
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: 3230B369
Max OC: 4.600.09
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609004

Stress Tested for 6 hours w/Prime95. Max Temps were 70, 73, 72, 70
I'm sure there's room for improvement but for now this will do.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> Username: Judi924
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3230B369
> Max OC: 4.600.09
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609004
> Stress Tested for 6 hours w/Prime95. Max Temps were 70, 73, 72, 70
> I'm sure there's room for improvement but for now this will do.


We have almost the same batch#. Mines 3230B378. I'm @ 4.6GHz 1.76v. I've had it as high as 4.9GHz 1.344v


----------



## ripsaw

Username: ripsaw
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: 3228B157
Max OC: STOCK
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609051

Everything looking good here? Using a50 cooler atm until i can figure out how to mount h100. Going to start o/c tonight...see where i get on air. Might delid too


----------



## judi924

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> We have almost the same batch#. Mines 3230B378. I'm @ 4.6GHz 1.76v. I've had it as high as 4.9GHz 1.344v


I might try 4.8GHz in the near future. What were your temps with the H100 @4.9GHz?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks for the info... I think that load temperature line on the graph more resembles a de-lidded chip than a stock IHS chip. BTW I just bumped up the clocks to 4.3 leaving the voltage @ 1.17 (actual 1.168v during IBT), ran another 10 passes of IBT on high setting and I'm still good! Hottest core reached 73. Should I bump to 4.4 or go for a long distance Prime95 run to be sure I'm stable?
> Its going to be SOOOOO hard to resist temptation to de-lid if I have a good clocker!!!


yea, i would bump it up till i hit around 90C on hottest core running IBT,
have to say, i can run IBT at 5.0ghz using 1.5V vcore

i dont think it will run prime for a long time tho,
i needed 1.510V vcore to make 4.9ghz (24H) prime stable see









yea, bet youre tempted to delid, its a fun project to do, and very rewarding for sure,
at 4.5ghz i hit 105C within seconds running prime, thats why i delidded,
my max (safe) oc now after delid is 4.8ghz with 1.420V vcore..


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> I might try 4.8GHz in the near future. What were your temps with the H100 @4.9GHz?


----------



## DrakeZ

Username: DrakeZ
Chip Model: i5 3570K
Batch #: 3219B936
Max OC: 5.1 GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280

this is the highest clock so far that i can reach so far, and it wasn't stable enough


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Username: ripsaw
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3228B157
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609051
> Everything looking good here? Using a50 cooler atm until i can figure out how to mount h100. Going to start o/c tonight...see where i get on air. Might delid too


Does this thread/ list get updated very often?


----------



## vaporizer

I seem to remember that he would update the list once a week or something like that. There was just to many new to do it daily.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> I seem to remember that he would update the list once a week or something like that. There was just to many new to do it daily.


I believe he said he would update the thread every 50 posts. It does get updated though.


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I believe he said he would update the thread every 50 posts. It does get updated though.


that sounds more like it. thanks for the correction.


----------



## mpbond

I have a question, this is under load. Notice the voltage. At idle, it goes up to 1.224v. Is there a setting that I can change to make it sit at this voltage all the time and not go up to 1.224v?



Also, does this seem like it might be a good chip or is it too soon to tell?


----------



## barretp

What's up? I'm brand new here. I'm going to try and see if I can hit 5 Ghz.

Username: barretp
Chip Model: 3770K
Batch #: 3224A925
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2612469


----------



## Swag

Yup, every 50 because that's when my think resets for a new page.







I try to do it but there were so many before that I want to keep everything organized. Sorry. I'll add you tonight ripsaw and barretp. Let me finish reading over my notes.


----------



## Airrick10

I would like to join the club









Username: Airrick10
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: 3222B646
Max OC: 4.6Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2612525


----------



## barretp

I was playing around with EasyTune6 and I let it do auto tune just to see what it did. It says it got up to 5.95Ghz?? What was it actually doing?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> I was playing around with EasyTune6 and I let it do auto tune just to see what it did. It says it got up to 5.95Ghz?? What was it actually doing?


Please never use auto like that. If you really have a golden chip of sorts it could have taken the vcore to 1.95vcore area like I did my chip and possibly shortened its lifespan. Be careful if you are just doing screenies for validation go to and don't pass 1.6 vcore. If benching don't pass 1.5vcore. If you wanna know more about getting overclocking right I can help you out.


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yup, every 50 because that's when my think resets for a new page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to do it but there were so many before that I want to keep everything organized. Sorry. I'll add you tonight ripsaw and barretp. Let me finish reading over my notes.


no worries, was just wondering







Thankyou !


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Please never use auto like that. If you really have a golden chip of sorts it could have taken the vcore to 1.95vcore area like I did my chip and possibly shortened its lifespan. Be careful if you are just doing screenies for validation go to and don't pass 1.6 vcore. If benching don't pass 1.5vcore. If you wanna know more about getting overclocking right I can help you out.


So you're saying the auto tuning isn't safe? Wow you'd think they would put in a limit for super high voltage (follow intel spec or something). However, I don't think it was giving a true reading, because once it was done CPUz was only reading 41x multi. Also, my temps never went above 45C.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> So you're saying the auto tuning isn't safe? Wow you'd think they would put in a limit for super high voltage (follow intel spec or something). However, I don't think it was giving a true reading, because once it was done CPUz was only reading 41x multi. Also, my temps never went above 45C.


Yes never use auto. The computer/mobo can sometimes get a hickup and just say screw it and keep upping the vcore until pop and your chips dead. So always use manual yourself to find the OCs it takes time but its well worth it. I spent 4 hours finding my absolute lowest vcores for 4.0 to 5.0 Ghz ranging in temps of 50s to 105C Tested it all with 10 runs standard of IBT.

If you have any questions about manual OCing ask swag or myself. But what mobo you got?


----------



## malmental

it seems my 3570K is not the low voltage runner I thought it was OR, I need a better motherboard,
the P8Z68-M Pro is a solid board but me thinks I want a Maximus Gene..









just to get 4.4GHz stable on this board is/was a challenge.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it seems my 3570K is not the low voltage runner I thought it was OR, I need a better motherboard,
> the P8Z68-M Pro is a solid board but me thinks I want a Maximus Gene..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get 4.4GHz stable on this board is/was a challenge.


I have heard that Z68 boards generally needed more voltage on Ivy because they are not optimized for it, but that's just what I have read around the net. Of course, you could just have a bad chip. Althugh after 4.5GHz or so the voltage requirements seem to require the same voltage as sandy.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it seems my 3570K is not the low voltage runner I thought it was OR, I need a better motherboard,
> the P8Z68-M Pro is a solid board but me thinks I want a Maximus Gene..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get 4.4GHz stable on this board is/was a challenge.


just get one...I did and I think it's all great value.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it seems my 3570K is not the low voltage runner I thought it was OR, I need a better motherboard,
> the P8Z68-M Pro is a solid board but me thinks I want a Maximus Gene..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get 4.4GHz stable on this board is/was a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard that Z68 boards generally needed more voltage on Ivy because they are not optimized for it, but that's just what I have read around the net. Of course, you could just have a bad chip. Althugh after 4.5GHz or so the voltage requirements seem to require the same voltage as sandy.
Click to expand...

seems to be true mate, I had to find out for myself..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it seems my 3570K is not the low voltage runner I thought it was OR, I need a better motherboard,
> the P8Z68-M Pro is a solid board but me thinks I want a Maximus Gene..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just to get 4.4GHz stable on this board is/was a challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> just get one...I did and I think it's all great value.
Click to expand...

my next purchase..

@ 4.2GHz I ended up around 1.224V for stability and for 4.4GHz I had to enable LLC and then up the voltage from a negative offset.
@ 4.4GHz I was around 1.256V and might still need a little more.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Asus cheaper boards SUCK for the money...Gigabyte is my go to brand for cheaper boards. They keep the same top notch vrm quality and 10 layers of copper pcb.
Asrock has crappy vrm, except for the AWESOME OC Formula which is my favorite alternative to the MVG if you want an ATX board.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Asus cheaper boards SUCK for the money...Gigabyte is my go to brand for cheaper boards. They keep the same top notch vrm quality and 10 layers of copper pcb.
> Asrock has crappy vrm, except for the AWESOME OC Formula which is my favorite alternative to the MVG if you want an ATX board.


Actually, the only ASRock with bad VRM is the Extreme4. Even then it's not bad, just dated. All other models of ASRock use good VRMs and will push high volts all day long.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I wouldn't reccomend other Asrock boards, cause I think other brands offer better customer support, longer warranties and such in the same price segment (like Gigabyte).








As for benching boards, I'd say MVG is the best bang/buck one...OC Formula for atx. Regular use, you could do the Extreme 4 anyway, but I'd rather use a Gigabyte z77x-ud3h over it.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I wouldn't reccomend other Asrock boards, cause I think other brands offer better customer support, longer warranties and such in the same price segment (like Gigabyte).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for benching boards, I'd say MVG is the best bang/buck one...OC Formula for atx. Regular use, you could do the Extreme 4 anyway, but I'd rather use a Gigabyte z77x-ud3h over it.


I've had my fair share of bad experiences with boards. But I still don't understand why you slammed their VRM.
But the UD3H vs Extreme4 is not a fair comparison, the UD3H is the same price as the Extreme 6. It annoys me when, no offense intended towards you or anyone else, when people compare boards by their position in the range as opposed to their price. And in this case, the boards are pretty much equal, with the ASRock having a more robust VRM. For most people on this site, upgrading yearly or so, Warranty length is irrelevant, to me at least.

I only bring this up because I have seen a lot of ASRock hate lately and I think pretty much all of it is unjustified. Saying this, my last MB was from Gigabyte and I do somewhat wish I had purchased the ASRock equivalent in that case for its feature set.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Oh, I see where you are coming from, and I do think you have a point. I should have said specifically the Extreme 4 which is the go to board when people mention Asrock normally. I also should have mentioned the z77x-d3h which ocs just as good and costs less than the ud3h.








As for the warranty, Gigabyte has you covered anywhere in the globe, so that helps with resale value...cause the warranty is serial no. based, and international (hint *fleabay?)








I think that helps us that upgrade more frequently (I sold my former z68ma-d3h with warranty coverage for 2 more years btw)


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Yes never use auto. The computer/mobo can sometimes get a hickup and just say screw it and keep upping the vcore until pop and your chips dead. So always use manual yourself to find the OCs it takes time but its well worth it. I spent 4 hours finding my absolute lowest vcores for 4.0 to 5.0 Ghz ranging in temps of 50s to 105C Tested it all with 10 runs standard of IBT.
> If you have any questions about manual OCing ask swag or myself. But what mobo you got?


Alright cool thanks for the info. I have the UP7. It seems I have a bad chip but good cooling (I did delid it) because it never breaks 60c on any benchmark, but I can't seem to get it stable past 4.6ghz. It needs high voltage.

Do you ever increase the base clock? Also is vcore the other voltage I should be changing?

I need to just try and replicate someones BIOS settings and see how good my CPU/ram really is.


----------



## ivanlabrie

I see you have Samsung 30nm ram...it all depends on your imc, but you could probably push 2400mhz cl10 out of those.
As for the bios settings use Sin0822's Ivy bridge overclocking guide (with ln2 guide at the end). It's main focus is the Gigabyte uefi bios, so you have that covered already.
Good luck!

EDIT: forgot something...what week/batch are those Sammys? (there's a number like 1205, 1229, 1237...)
Some weeks have better reputation than others, specially newer batches like 1229.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I see you have Samsung 30nm ram...it all depends on your imc, but you could probably push 2400mhz cl10 out of those.
> As for the bios settings use Sin0822's Ivy bridge overclocking guide (with ln2 guide at the end). It's main focus is the Gigabyte uefi bios, so you have that covered already.
> Good luck!
> EDIT: forgot something...*what week/batch are those Sammys?* (there's a number like 1205, 1229, 1237...)
> Some weeks have better reputation than others, specially newer batches like 1229.


Sammy's
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> Alright cool thanks for the info. I have the UP7. It seems I have a bad chip but good cooling (I did delid it) because it never breaks 60c on any benchmark, but I can't seem to get it stable past 4.6ghz. It needs high voltage.
> Do you ever increase the base clock? Also is vcore the other voltage I should be changing?
> I need to just try and replicate someones BIOS settings and see how good my CPU/ram really is.


upto 4.5ghz yea, only things to change is multiplier and vcore most of the time,
above needs some more tweaking..

im using 101blck, but its recommended to leave it at 100,
it stressess other parts of mobo too, so i wouldnt set it to high, 101-103 at most,

just replicate a bios from someone else, even with the same mobo and everything else,
doesnt mean it will work for you too..
best is to find your own settings, with help of a guide like ivan mentioned,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
if after that you still have questions, or run into problems, report back here,
or in the delidded thread, since youre one of us ..lol








http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I see you have Samsung 30nm ram...it all depends on your imc, but you could probably push 2400mhz cl10 out of those.
> As for the bios settings use Sin0822's Ivy bridge overclocking guide (with ln2 guide at the end). It's main focus is the Gigabyte uefi bios, so you have that covered already.
> Good luck!
> EDIT: forgot something...what week/batch are those Sammys? (there's a number like 1205, 1229, 1237...)
> Some weeks have better reputation than others, specially newer batches like 1229.


I got batch 1220 for my memory. Right now I have them at 2000mhz 99924 1T. They seem to be pretty stable. I think its mostly the CPU that can't keep up.


----------



## ivanlabrie

2000-2133mhz is the average oc for those...cl9 is decent. That's as tight as they go, mine did cl8-9-8-21-1t at 2000mhz with 1.575v, but 2133mhz cl9-10-10-21-1t performed better and needed 1.6v for that.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have heard that Z68 boards generally needed more voltage on Ivy because they are not optimized for it, but that's just what I have read around the net. Of course, you could just have a bad chip. Althugh after 4.5GHz or so the voltage requirements seem to require the same voltage as sandy.


My 3770K passes IBT time and time again @ 4.4 1.168v on an Asus P8Z68 board. If your board is 6 phase or higher you won't see a big difference getting a more expensive board with say 12 phase. Its more the CPU than the board that determines your OC potential.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> My 3770K passes IBT time and time again @ 4.4 1.168v on an Asus P8Z68 board. If your board is 6 phase or higher you won't see a big difference getting a more expensive board with say 12 phase. Its more the CPU than the board that determines your OC potential.


Maybe they fixed the issue in later BIOS releases then. But I certainly heard that Z68 boards struggled with Ivy, at least at the start and I'm fairly sure that they still can't clock quite as high just because the chipset, board etc. is not optimized to run with Ivy.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Maybe they fixed the issue in later BIOS releases then. But I certainly heard that Z68 boards struggled with Ivy, at least at the start and I'm fairly sure that they still can't clock quite as high just because the chipset, board etc. is not optimized to run with Ivy.


I don't even have the most current BIOS for my board. I have the first BIOS release that supported Ivy and probably won't upgrade because I had a nightmare situation flashing my board this past summer that left me with a semi-bricked bios chip that needed replaced for $30. If I upgrade again I will just buy a chip with the BIOS firmware already on it from eBay for $10. One thing I really like about Asus boards, the removable BIOS chip is awesome.


----------



## malmental

my P8Z68-M Pro is a 6+2 phase but it's the BIOS and limited options, I have even seen a few threads about it,
not to many AI Tweak settings and the ones it does have are limited in sub-options..
it was a good deal since I needed a replacement ASAP, but now I'm going Z77.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my P8Z68-M Pro is a 6+2 phase but it's the BIOS and limited options, I have even seen a few threads about it,
> not to many AI Tweak settings and the ones it does have are limited in sub-options..
> it was a good deal since I needed a replacement ASAP, but now I'm going Z77.


Your board is weak, step your game up homie


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my P8Z68-M Pro is a 6+2 phase but it's the BIOS and limited options, I have even seen a few threads about it,
> not to many AI Tweak settings and the ones it does have are limited in sub-options..
> it was a good deal since I needed a replacement ASAP, but now I'm going Z77.
> 
> 
> 
> Your board is weak, step your game up homie
Click to expand...

where you been punk.?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> Alright cool thanks for the info. I have the UP7. It seems I have a bad chip but good cooling (I did delid it) because it never breaks 60c on any benchmark, but I can't seem to get it stable past 4.6ghz. It needs high voltage.
> Do you ever increase the base clock? Also is vcore the other voltage I should be changing?
> I need to just try and replicate someones BIOS settings and see how good my CPU/ram really is.


Vcore is the main voltage for OCing and I use that first before going all tweaker on all the other setting really. Just set 1.35 vcore in the bios and keep upping the multi by 1 until it wont boot then then keep upping vcore per multi uppage until 1.45 vcore. It might not boot from temps so let me know.


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Vcore is the main voltage for OCing and I use that first before going all tweaker on all the other setting really. Just set 1.35 vcore in the bios and keep upping the multi by 1 until it wont boot then then keep upping vcore per multi uppage until 1.45 vcore. It might not boot from temps so let me know.


Alright cool I'll try that when I get home. Should I turn the rest of the settings/voltages on auto? Should I turn of turbo boost? I'll leave the LLC on turbo, because that's what Sin had it at in his guide.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> Alright cool I'll try that when I get home. Should I turn the rest of the settings/voltages on auto? Should I turn of turbo boost? I'll leave the LLC on turbo, because that's what Sin had it at in his guide.


Put LLC on 100% and have PLL at 1.8


----------



## Valgaur

Double post but worth it for the info.

There are actually 3-4 batches before release date. The L batch or Malaysia like mine have 4 before release date and the Costa Ricas have 3 before release date. This is because manufacturers got the plans from the heads at Intel before others. They made early batches not just to stock up on them but to test them for around a month before hand before releasing them.

What I believe is happening is that the older batches are being dug into from supplies which yield lower temps mine was a week 22 batch and I had really good temps before delid I could get 4.9 easily and fold but temps were in the 90s.

These earlier batches or test batches as I call them have less glue under the IHS making better contact and I believe Intel made a change with the glue amount of possible testing from manufacturers stating that after a lot of tim change the IHS became a bit movable to the point they could take them off. That's why these later batches have really good IMCs but don't clock as well. The manufacturers samples actually do clock higher and almost all of the test batches do this as well. I think they all used a good batch of silicon, or possibly controlled the manufacturing process a bit more in order to make sure everything was done correctly. Which is why we see a lot more glue and tim on these newer batches.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Maybe they fixed the issue in later BIOS releases then. But I certainly heard that Z68 boards struggled with Ivy, at least at the start and I'm fairly sure that they still can't clock quite as high just because the chipset, board etc. is not optimized to run with Ivy.


Currently have a 3770k installed on my Asrock z68 Fatal1ty Pro board. Needs 1.32v at 4.8Ghz and that's with 4 sticks of 1866Mhz DDR. Either my chip is amazing and my board is holding it back or some Z68 boards have no issue overclocking 3770k's as high as z77 boards.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> Maybe they fixed the issue in later BIOS releases then. But I certainly heard that Z68 boards struggled with Ivy, at least at the start and I'm fairly sure that they still can't clock quite as high just because the chipset, board etc. is not optimized to run with Ivy.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently have a 3770k installed on my Asrock z68 Fatal1ty Pro board. Needs 1.32v at 4.8Ghz and that's with 4 sticks of 1866Mhz DDR. Either my chip is amazing and my board is holding it back or some Z68 boards have no issue overclocking 3770k's as high as z77 boards.
Click to expand...

really.?!
that's interesting because I need voltage similar to SB (2500K) on my Z68 board when running my IB (3570K) just like yours.
and from the discussion I was having earlier I now feel I need to research this more..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> really.?!
> that's interesting because I need voltage similar to SB (2500K) on my Z68 board when running my IB (3570K) just like yours.
> and from the discussion I was having earlier I now feel I need to research this more..


Yes sir. I can even boot into Windows 8 @ 5Ghz with around 1.3-1.3-5v.


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Put LLC on 100% and have PLL at 1.8


So here is my findings. They don't look very good







Cinebench would crash with an application error and intelburn would stop the test with a critical error. My temps still weren't high (avg 57-60). I don't want to go above 1.45 for long term.

*GHz Bios voltage CPU-z voltage intelburn cinebench*
4.6 1.340 1.332 pass pass
4.6 1.335 1.320 pass pass
4.6 1.330 1.320 pass pass
4.6 1.325 1.320 pass fail
4.6 1.320 1.308 pass fail
4.7 1.375 1.368 fail fail
4.7 1.380 1.368 pass fail
4.7 1.385 1.368 fail fail
4.7 1.390 1.380 pass fail
4.7 1.395 1.380 pass pass
4.7 1.400 1.392 pass pass
4.8 1.450 1.440 fail fail
4.8 1.455 1.452 fail fail
4.8 1.460 1.452 fail fail

Maybe I need to start tweaking the VTT or PLL?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> So here is my findings. They don't look very good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench would crash with an application error and intelburn would stop the test with a critical error. My temps still weren't high (avg 57-60). I don't want to go above 1.45 for long term.
> *GHz Bios voltage CPU-z voltage intelburn cinebench*
> 4.6 1.340 1.332 pass pass
> 4.6 1.335 1.320 pass pass
> 4.6 1.330 1.320 pass pass
> 4.6 1.325 1.320 pass fail
> 4.6 1.320 1.308 pass fail
> 4.7 1.375 1.368 fail fail
> 4.7 1.380 1.368 pass fail
> 4.7 1.385 1.368 fail fail
> 4.7 1.390 1.380 pass fail
> 4.7 1.395 1.380 pass pass
> 4.7 1.400 1.392 pass pass
> 4.8 1.450 1.440 fail fail
> 4.8 1.455 1.452 fail fail
> 4.8 1.460 1.452 fail fail
> Maybe I need to start tweaking the VTT or PLL?


Thank you for the info, only person in a while besides myself that gave me all the info i needed.

Okay you can mess with PLL but don't go above 1.9volts on that. VTT and such don't do much really in terms of OCing with Ivy but they do help with the frequency booster. so try this. do you last 4.7 Ghz and with this go for a 102 or 103 frequency for an extra 100Mhz area for the 4.8 set vvcio and vtt to 1.15volts NO higher for now.

Tell me how that works for you.


----------



## malmental

got a little upgrade today in one of my 'house' units.



small upgrade, took an i3-2120 build then updated the BIOS (H67 motherboard), then used the 2120 for another build.
yes, even from a 2120 I can feel the slight performance boost that the 3220 has over it, Ivy over Sandy in general.
so using the same specs as before, I only changed the CPU is all.

turned out to be a killer little unit for my 5 year old daughter and should last her some years I hope, she's 5..! LoL
I know grown AMD runners that can't hang with this little unit, such a shame..

Intel i3-3220 Ivy Bridge 3.3GHz
Rosewill RCX-ZAIO-92 CPU cooler / AS5 paste
MSi H67MA-ED55 (B3)
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600 LP
EVGA GTS 450 1GB GDDR5
WD VelociRaptor 160GB

idle temps:
package - 30C
cores - 22C, 27C

load: 47C

* 7.2 WEI score
* RAM running @ 1600MHz
* 55-watt TDP
* HT (hyper-threading)


----------



## barretp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Thank you for the info, only person in a while besides myself that gave me all the info i needed.
> Okay you can mess with PLL but don't go above 1.9volts on that. VTT and such don't do much really in terms of OCing with Ivy but they do help with the frequency booster. so try this. do you last 4.7 Ghz and with this go for a 102 or 103 frequency for an extra 100Mhz area for the 4.8 set vvcio and vtt to 1.15volts NO higher for now.
> Tell me how that works for you.


Not good. I've messed around for about 5 hours now and I couldn't get it stable. The other voltages really don't do much. Oh well, I guess I'll be content with 4.6.


----------



## iwhocorrupts

Username: iwhocorrupts
Chip Model: Core i5-3570K
Batch #: 3231B359
Max OC: 4.8GHz @ 1.408v
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616740


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Username: iwhocorrupts
> Chip Model: Core i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3231B359
> Max OC: 4.8GHz @ 1.408v
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616740


You and all the other people who submitted but haven't been updated:

*ACCEPTED
UPDATED*


----------



## Funkatronic

Username: Funkatronic
Chip Model: Core i7-3770
Batch #: 3226C481
Max OC: Stock
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2619107


----------



## Teufel9000

Username: Teufel9000
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3221C092 (ive seen 1 other here on overclock.net that did pretty good as well
Max OC: 5.1ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> Username: Teufel9000
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3221C092 (ive seen 1 other here on overclock.net that did pretty good as well
> Max OC: 5.1ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


wow nice chip


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> Username: Teufel9000
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3221C092 (ive seen 1 other here on overclock.net that did pretty good as well
> Max OC: 5.1ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


Is that stable? If so you have a great chip. Is it de-lidded?


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Is that stable? If so you have a great chip. Is it de-lidded?


no highest stable i got was to 4.8ghz. (im temp limited) and thats at 1.335 volts.

i currently run it at 4.5ghz @ 1.19volts stable. and no its not delided. theres no need for me with my low stable volts.


----------



## HSG502

Hey guys, haven't been on OCN in a while, finally finished my 3770K build and had a few questions.

OC settings:
Constant voltage 1.25V BIOS
1.8V PLL
LLC on Turbo
4.4GHz

RAM in stock settings

Max load temps after 24hours of Prime95 custom blend with ~26degC ambient is ~92degC (package temp reading from HW Monitor)
Max individual core temp is 90degC

This is with an EX240 rad, 2 GT15s, EK HF Block and a GTX680 in the water loop.

Are these temps too high for what I'm running or is it simply my ambient temps that are making it run that high?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> no highest stable i got was to 4.8ghz. (im temp limited) and thats at 1.335 volts.
> i currently run it at 4.5ghz @ 1.19volts stable. and no its not delided. theres no need for me with my low stable volts.


Nice job


----------



## [CyGnus]

HSG502 those temps are pretty high grab another 240 rad and 2 GT AP15.

Teufel9000 what is your batch? My CPU also does 4.5 with only 1.17v but needs 1.27 for 4.7


----------



## Valgaur

This is kinda why I dislike Ivy. Some batches have some really weird electrical impedence for higher value clocks. Its like when you set the clocks higher it stresses the silicon just a bit more to make the impedence even higher to make it really bad per clock. That must mean you need a very good hunk of silicon to get it just right for a very good clocker.

My info for the day


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HSG502 those temps are pretty high grab another 240 rad and 2 GT AP15.


The case as it is can't fit another 240 rad =\

Is that my only other option? I ask because the rad doesn't even seem to get that hot.

I did use quite old GC Extreme thermal paste (whilst squeezing the tube, I had to chuck out the first 5mm or so because it was a bit lumpy and dry). Could this have been a cause of the high temps?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HSG502*
> 
> The case as it is can't fit another 240 rad =\
> Is that my only other option? I ask because the rad doesn't even seem to get that hot.
> I did use quite old GC Extreme thermal paste (whilst squeezing the tube, I had to chuck out the first 5mm or so because it was a bit lumpy and dry). Could this have been a cause of the high temps?


Delid it. Temps will drops greatly.


----------



## Swag

Please guys, it will be much easier for me to update everyone if you post just the entrance form in one post and not add other things to it, I normally just scroll quickly down looking for a certain shape and when you add those extra things, I may overlook them and you may not get added!


Spoiler: New members added



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: Lilchronic
> Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
> Batch #: 3233B499
> Max OC: 5ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link:http://valid.canardpc.com/2582987


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nemaca*
> 
> Username: nemaca
> Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
> Batch #: L227B621
> Max OC: 5ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2586493
> 
> Cause I haven't filled the right form before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*
> 
> Here is an update:
> 
> Username: Zantrill
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: L152B659
> Max OC: 4.5GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2571434


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> Gents add me:
> 
> Username: Inacoma79
> Chip Model: i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3213B355
> Max OC: 4400.0
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2591604


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *judi924*
> 
> Username: Judi924
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3230B369
> Max OC: 4.600.09
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609004
> 
> Stress Tested for 6 hours w/Prime95. Max Temps were 70, 73, 72, 70
> I'm sure there's room for improvement but for now this will do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Username: ripsaw
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: 3228B157
> Max OC: STOCK
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609051
> 
> Everything looking good here? Using a50 cooler atm until i can figure out how to mount h100. Going to start o/c tonight...see where i get on air. Might delid too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrakeZ*
> 
> Username: DrakeZ
> Chip Model: i5 3570K
> Batch #: 3219B936
> Max OC: 5.1 GHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2609280
> 
> this is the highest clock so far that i can reach so far, and it wasn't stable enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barretp*
> 
> What's up? I'm brand new here. I'm going to try and see if I can hit 5 Ghz.
> 
> Username: barretp
> Chip Model: 3770K
> Batch #: 3224A925
> Max OC: 4.5Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2612469


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> I would like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: Airrick10
> Chip Model: 3570K
> Batch #: 3222B646
> Max OC: 4.6Ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2612525


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwhocorrupts*
> 
> Username: iwhocorrupts
> Chip Model: Core i5-3570K
> Batch #: 3231B359
> Max OC: 4.8GHz @ 1.408v
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2616740


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Funkatronic*
> 
> Username: Funkatronic
> Chip Model: Core i7-3770
> Batch #: 3226C481
> Max OC: Stock
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2619107


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> Username: Teufel9000
> Chip Model: i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3221C092 (ive seen 1 other here on overclock.net that did pretty good as well
> Max OC: 5.1ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2615989


----------



## HSG502

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Delid it. Temps will drops greatly.


Haha maybe in a few months. I killed my first 3770K already when I delidded (I don't think I was grounded well enough) . I've remounted the block and am currently leak testing again. If all else fails I'll drop the clocks and delid when this thing has had a few more km's in it.


----------



## lilchronic

Username: Lilchronic
Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
Batch #: 3233B499
Max OC: 5.2ghz
CPUZ Validation Link http://valid.canardpc.com/2612731


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> HSG502 those temps are pretty high grab another 240 rad and 2 GT AP15.
> Teufel9000 what is your batch? My CPU also does 4.5 with only 1.17v but needs 1.27 for 4.7


3221C092 is my batch number. as from what i can tell its a good batch to be in


----------



## Teufel9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Username: Lilchronic
> Chip Model: ivy bridge 3570k
> Batch #: 3233B499
> Max OC: 5.2ghz
> CPUZ Validation Link http://valid.canardpc.com/2612731


nice OC. is that stable voltage?

(i roughly need to give mine ~1.42 to even boot into windows at 5.0 & 5.1. cant really test stability with my air cooler though







)


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teufel9000*
> 
> nice OC. is that stable voltage?
> (i roughly need to give mine ~1.42 to even boot into windows at 5.0 & 5.1. cant really test stability with my air cooler though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


no im still working on 5 ghz @ 1.38v but it crased after about 8 hours of prime 95 max temps 91c


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> no im still working on 5 ghz @ 1.38v but it crased after about 8 hours of prime 95 max temps 91c


i even ran [email protected] 1.36v for about 8 hours till it crashed. im having trouble getting 5ghz stable as im not delided


----------



## I_shot

Username: I_shot
Chip Model: 3570K
Batch #: 3221B958
Max OC: 4.8 ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2624769


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Wanted to get in so bad I installed it.







For my up & coming M5E build.....

Username: PatrickCrowely
CPU: Ivy Bridge 3770k
Batch #: 3230B370
Max OC: 4.6GHz
CPU-Z Validation Link http://valid.canardpc.com/2630592

Quick Stable run


----------



## tx-jose

joined the club!!

i7 3770K
Gskill Trident X 2400Mhz 8Gb
Asus Maximus V Formula
Sapphire 7950 950Mhz OC Edition
Samsung 840 250GB SSD
XFX 750W Black Edition CPU
Corsair 650D case

Having questions though..... is 44* C normal for idle with the stock cooler....

and when I enable XMP for my ram it idles at 60* C.


EDIT

here is it idling with XMP


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

EDIT: Nvm


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys - did I get a really good binned chip? I have my i5-3570k OC'd stable to 4.4 ghz at 1.025 volts! That seems ridiculously low to me - but OCCT tells me it's stable and under load it's only at 60 C!


what is your batch#?


----------



## Swag

*Look at the bottom 25 entries. They have been updated. Please inform me if you are not in the list!*


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> joined the club!!
> 
> i7 3770K
> Gskill Trident X 2400Mhz 8Gb
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> Sapphire 7950 950Mhz OC Edition
> Samsung 840 250GB SSD
> XFX 750W Black Edition CPU
> Corsair 650D case
> 
> Having questions though..... is 44* C normal for idle with the stock cooler....
> 
> and when I enable XMP for my ram it idles at 60* C.
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> here is it idling with XMP


your temps are insane, feeling the heat over here your running so hot.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> joined the club!!
> i7 3770K
> Gskill Trident X 2400Mhz 8Gb
> Asus Maximus V Formula
> Sapphire 7950 950Mhz OC Edition
> Samsung 840 250GB SSD
> XFX 750W Black Edition CPU
> Corsair 650D case
> Having questions though..... is 44* C normal for idle with the stock cooler....
> and when I enable XMP for my ram it idles at 60* C.
> 
> EDIT
> here is it idling with XMP


I don't think you're making the best contact with your stock cooler. Also 2400MHz is going to stress the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) of the Ivy Bridge chip. You are going to need a better cooling solution if you want to run RAM like that. Also get yourself some better thermal paste.


----------



## tx-jose

oh trust me I didn't get a 3770K to keep it on the stock cooler lol just that while I wait to make up my mind I would have at least liked to play BF3 ....but it shuts down cause of heat. I know its the heat cause I saw all of the cores over 100* C lol

the H100i looks like a flop so NH-D14 it is...until income tax then its going underwater.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> oh trust me I didn't get a 3770K to keep it on the stock cooler lol just that while I wait to make up my mind I would have at least liked to play BF3 ....but it shuts down cause of heat. I know its the heat cause I saw all of the cores over 100* C lol
> the H100i looks like a flop so NH-D14 it is...until income tax then its going underwater.


In my opinion, and I have both, the D14 will handle most reasonable overclocks you want to run, and BF3 will be a non issue with it. If you need better cooling than the D14, you'll need a custom loop. I'm not sure there is a better air cooler than the D14. It beat out the H100 on my system.


----------



## chronicfx

Agreed. I am running 4.8 with my 3570k and 1.32vcore and my max temp in prime is 70 degrees. Gaming max is 55 degrees. D-14 will do just fine if you de-lid. Otherwise even a custom loop may not help in some cases.


----------



## Korayyy

Username: Korayyy
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3222B495
Max OC: 4.5Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2631543


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> In my opinion, and I have both, the D14 will handle most reasonable overclocks you want to run, and BF3 will be a non issue with it. If you need better cooling than the D14, you'll need a custom loop. I'm not sure there is a better air cooler than the D14. It beat out the H100 on my system.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Agreed. I am running 4.8 with my 3570k and 1.32vcore and my max temp in prime is 70 degrees. Gaming max is 55 degrees. D-14 will do just fine if you de-lid. Otherwise even a custom loop may not help in some cases.


I'm not going to shoot for any world records if that's what u guys are implying lol I'll order a D14 when I get out of work' for now imma try and re seat the stock cooler. If that doesn't help then my local comp USA had some hyper 212s in stock I'll pick one up until the D14 shows up


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I'm already in the list but the clock is higher now, thanks for updating.









Username: JuliusCivilis
Chip Model: i5- 3570K
Batch #: L224C029
Max OC: 4.5 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2631641


----------



## thymedtd

Finally joining the club

Username: ThymeDTD
Chip Model: i5-3570k
Batch #: 3222B081
Max OC: 4.4 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2631665


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I'm not going to shoot for any world records if that's what u guys are implying lol I'll order a D14 when I get out of work' for now imma try and re seat the stock cooler. If that doesn't help then my local comp USA had some hyper 212s in stock I'll pick one up until the D14 shows up


If you're fine with 4.2-4.5GHz then just get the Hyper 212 and don't bother with the D14. That's a lot of money when an Ivy at 4.2GHz is basically the best gaming chip on the planet.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I'm not going to shoot for any world records if that's what u guys are implying lol I'll order a D14 when I get out of work' for now imma try and re seat the stock cooler. If that doesn't help then my local comp USA had some hyper 212s in stock I'll pick one up until the D14 shows up
> 
> 
> 
> If you're fine with 4.2-4.5GHz then just get the Hyper 212 and don't bother with the D14. That's a lot of money when an Ivy at 4.2GHz is basically the best gaming chip on the planet.
Click to expand...

No! This is OCN! We must persevere towards better! Why go lower than what you can truly achieve!


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> If you're fine with 4.2-4.5GHz then just get the Hyper 212 and don't bother with the D14. That's a lot of money when an Ivy at 4.2GHz is basically the best gaming chip on the planet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> No! This is OCN! We must persevere towards better! Why go lower than what you can truly achieve!


Lol I could care less. Its going underwater anyway. Its just a temp heatsink that would work great. Doesn't matter if its a noctua or phanteks ..

I just got back from tiger direct and have a hyper 212 I'll throw it on after the gf goes to bed and report back with temps


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Lol I could care less. Its going underwater anyway. Its just a temp heatsink that would work great. Doesn't matter if its a noctua or phanteks ..
> I just got back from tiger direct and have a hyper 212 I'll throw it on after the gf goes to bed and report back with temps


Well just use that until you get a custom loop. No need to buy a $80 air cooler just to shave a handful of degrees. That's all I'm trying to say. Also you could join us over at the delidded crew to see how far you can really push your chip!


----------



## Belial

Hi.

Im going to be buying a 3570k soon but I cannot justify the cost of z77. Z68 has all the features that z77 has, and the few that it doesnt have, ive seen 100% of the time that the specific motherboard has the features anyways.

sata 3, usb 3, pci3, i won't be using any of these features, p67/z68 motherboards have these features, and they aren't even noticeable nowadays even if you do have them and use them.

The real differences I think in z77/z68 vs p67, is just intel srt (im only using a single ssd), quicksync (not utilized by any programs i use), and lucid virtu (crap program, just for energy efficiency anyways and i dont care about that).

However, I have 2 concerns, and it's actually more about the motherboards than p67/z68:

1. I need a motherboard that overclocks well, and allows voltage control. I know, for example, some lower end ga, p867 lx/le, msi 41/43 boards dont allow voltage control.

2. The board, I'd prefer, supports SLI (not a big deal, but just let me know).

Is there something where p67 cannot do sli with ivy bridge?

I'm totally aware that in order to support ivb, a p67/z68 needs a bios flash. I'll be buying $10 for a bios chip or buying it used, dont worry about that. I'd just rather pocket $100+ in savings from a z77 chipset, and buying p67/z68, than buying an overprice4d z77 just because of out of box ivy support (and some gen 3 z68's even have native z68 support out of box these days, and even have pci 3.0 support).

But a z68 asus maximus iv gene 3 goes for $120, and it's over $200+ for z77. There's plenty of budget GA and EVGA boards, but apparently they had a ton of ivb issues at release. Now it's been a year, but google results dont exactly bring up 20 pages of "hey guys, my ga is no trouble at all!".

Thanks.


----------



## Dylanren99

Username: Dylanren99
Max OC: 4.8Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2628475


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hi.
> Im going to be buying a 3570k soon but I cannot justify the cost of z77. Z68 has all the features that z77 has, and the few that it doesnt have, ive seen 100% of the time that the specific motherboard has the features anyways.
> sata 3, usb 3, pci3, i won't be using any of these features, p67/z68 motherboards have these features, and they aren't even noticeable nowadays even if you do have them and use them.
> The real differences I think in z77/z68 vs p67, is just intel srt (im only using a single ssd), quicksync (not utilized by any programs i use), and lucid virtu (crap program, just for energy efficiency anyways and i dont care about that).
> However, I have 2 concerns, and it's actually more about the motherboards than p67/z68:
> 1. I need a motherboard that overclocks well, and allows voltage control. I know, for example, some lower end ga, p867 lx/le, msi 41/43 boards dont allow voltage control.
> 2. The board, I'd prefer, supports SLI (not a big deal, but just let me know).
> Is there something where p67 cannot do sli with ivy bridge?
> I'm totally aware that in order to support ivb, a p67/z68 needs a bios flash. I'll be buying $10 for a bios chip or buying it used, dont worry about that. I'd just rather pocket $100+ in savings from a z77 chipset, and buying p67/z68, than buying an overprice4d z77 just because of out of box ivy support (and some gen 3 z68's even have native z68 support out of box these days, and even have pci 3.0 support).
> But a z68 asus maximus iv gene 3 goes for $120, and it's over $200+ for z77. There's plenty of budget GA and EVGA boards, but apparently they had a ton of ivb issues at release. Now it's been a year, but google results dont exactly bring up 20 pages of "hey guys, my ga is no trouble at all!".
> Thanks.


You only have to flash the bios if the Z68 board is Gen 3. A regular Z68 board you don't have to do anything. Z68 & Z77 isn't that big of price difference, but if I were buying a new 3570K, I would go with a Z77 board. It's the best technology & newest that Intel has with real PCI-E 3.0


----------



## thymedtd

i got a good deal on my asrock z77 extreme 3. i think theyre around 120 on newegg now, its got everything you asked for, sli, voltage control. Its definitely one of the best priced mobos out there i'd say. NTM you may not need/want some of the features now but down the road its nice to have those extra upgrades like sata 3 and pci 3.0. I'd say getting the newest tech at the old Z68 prices would be your best option


----------



## Belial

yea... but like the biostar z68+ something is aorund $60? and its got everything but sli (its got crossfire though).

I am not going to pay a price premium for sli, i just thought if all these boards were so expensive that you might as well pick one for sli. I'm just looking for the cheapest board with voltage control and good overclockability, that isn't gimped. i think hardocp said the extreme4 z68 was gimped with overclocking.

http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/09/asrock_z68_extreme4_gen3_motherboard_review/6
Quote:


> You only have to flash the bios if the Z68 board is Gen 3. A regular Z68 board you don't have to do anything. Z68 & Z77 isn't that big of price difference, but if I were buying a new 3570K, I would go with a Z77 board. It's the best technology & newest that Intel has with real PCI-E 3.0


I'm using a GTX 460 768mb. I will not need pci 3.0....

Furthermore, even if I was using a gpu that used pci-e 3.0, that 'cheapest' one that does is the GTX 680. Which I wont get for at least 5+ years. I will only be playing sc2 for the next 5+ years (at least 2 years, ie upgrade cycle...). and the gtx 460 is actually too powerful for sc2 (its an old game...). And benches show that gtx 680 is less than 10%, like only 3% improvement, and only in max payne 3, for pci 3.0 over 2.0.

So I REALLY do not need pci 3.0.

So you sound like you know what you are talking about, but your post isn't really helpful simply because you are so focused on pci 3.0 - something that isn't really useful as it is, and that i wont be using.

What do you mean you only have to flash on gen3? I thought gen3 was like the newer board, and that some gen3 boards you didnt have to flash actually. You really can just plug and play a z68 as long as it's not a gen3? And whatever, I'll be buying the board either used with the newest bios (i contact the seller) OR I'll get a bios replacement chip. I dont consider the bios thing an issue.
Quote:


> but if I were buying a new 3570K, I would go with a Z77 board. It's the best technology & newest that Intel has with real PCI-E 3.0


but $125, would you rather have an asus maximus iv gene 4 z68, or an extreme 3? It's no question, right? Or p67 sabertooth for $70, or a G41 z77? right?


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> yea... but like the biostar z68+ something is aorund $60? and its got everything but sli (its got crossfire though).
> 
> I am not going to pay a price premium for sli, i just thought if all these boards were so expensive that you might as well pick one for sli. I'm just looking for the cheapest board with voltage control and good overclockability, that isn't gimped. i think hardocp said the extreme4 z68 was gimped with overclocking.
> 
> http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/09/asrock_z68_extreme4_gen3_motherboard_review/6
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> You only have to flash the bios if the Z68 board is Gen 3. A regular Z68 board you don't have to do anything. Z68 & Z77 isn't that big of price difference, but if I were buying a new 3570K, I would go with a Z77 board. It's the best technology & newest that Intel has with real PCI-E 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a GTX 460 768mb. I will not need pci 3.0....
> 
> Furthermore, even if I was using a gpu that used pci-e 3.0, that 'cheapest' one that does is the GTX 680. Which I wont get for at least 5+ years. I will only be playing sc2 for the next 5+ years (at least 2 years, ie upgrade cycle...). and the gtx 460 is actually too powerful for sc2 (its an old game...). And benches show that gtx 680 is less than 10%, like only 3% improvement, and only in max payne 3, for pci 3.0 over 2.0.
> 
> So I REALLY do not need pci 3.0.
> 
> So you sound like you know what you are talking about, but your post isn't really helpful simply because you are so focused on pci 3.0 - something that isn't really useful as it is, and that i wont be using.
> 
> What do you mean you only have to flash on gen3? I thought gen3 was like the newer board, and that some gen3 boards you didnt have to flash actually. You really can just plug and play a z68 as long as it's not a gen3? And whatever, I'll be buying the board either used with the newest bios (i contact the seller) OR I'll get a bios replacement chip. I dont consider the bios thing an issue.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> but if I were buying a new 3570K, I would go with a Z77 board. It's the best technology & newest that Intel has with real PCI-E 3.0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but $125, would you rather have an asus maximus iv gene 4 z68, or an extreme 3? It's no question, right? Or p67 sabertooth for $70, or a G41 z77? right?
Click to expand...

Do you happen to live near a Microcenter or anything like that?


----------



## Belial

Like an hour or two, it's close enough. I'm considering getting a $190 3570k, might just get one off ebay for $200 though just cause of the gas.

But yea. DC area.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Like an hour or two, it's close enough. I'm considering getting a $190 3570k, might just get one off ebay for $200 though just cause of the gas.
> 
> But yea. DC area.


The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer.


----------



## Belial

It's just for gaming+ streaming so I don't need an i7. My Phenom x4 is more than powerful enough for my needs, which will stay the same for at least 2 years, if not 6+ years.

The reason I'm upgrading is because I'm selling my current build for a little profit, and I have an extra GPU and heatsink laying around, so given that I can upgrade to an i5 3570k + $80-100 motherboard for the same amount I'd get for my phenom x4 build.

I could just go with an i5 2500k, but I plan to delid the ivb. Delidded, +5-8% increase per clock, I think your getting about 450+ mhz in performance for only a $40 price premium. I think $10 per 100mhz is worthwhile.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> yea... but like the biostar z68+ something is aorund $60? and its got everything but sli (its got crossfire though).
> I am not going to pay a price premium for sli, i just thought if all these boards were so expensive that you might as well pick one for sli. I'm just looking for the cheapest board with voltage control and good overclockability, that isn't gimped. i think hardocp said the extreme4 z68 was gimped with overclocking.
> http://hardocp.com/article/2011/11/09/asrock_z68_extreme4_gen3_motherboard_review/6
> I'm using a GTX 460 768mb. I will not need pci 3.0....
> Furthermore, even if I was using a gpu that used pci-e 3.0, that 'cheapest' one that does is the GTX 680. Which I wont get for at least 5+ years. I will only be playing sc2 for the next 5+ years (at least 2 years, ie upgrade cycle...). and the gtx 460 is actually too powerful for sc2 (its an old game...). And benches show that gtx 680 is less than 10%, like only 3% improvement, and only in max payne 3, for pci 3.0 over 2.0.
> So I REALLY do not need pci 3.0.
> So you sound like you know what you are talking about, but your post isn't really helpful simply because you are so focused on pci 3.0 - something that isn't really useful as it is, and that i wont be using.
> What do you mean you only have to flash on gen3? I thought gen3 was like the newer board, and that some gen3 boards you didnt have to flash actually. You really can just plug and play a z68 as long as it's not a gen3? And whatever, I'll be buying the board either used with the newest bios (i contact the seller) OR I'll get a bios replacement chip. I dont consider the bios thing an issue.
> but $125, would you rather have an asus maximus iv gene 4 z68, or an extreme 3? It's no question, right? Or p67 sabertooth for $70, or a G41 z77? right?


Well there is a reason Biostar sells boards for $60, because they are garbage. I've owned Biostar before, I had my first one and it was trash and had to RMA it three times, then I was foolish enough to buy another one of their boards, lasted less than a month. I smashed it with a hammer in the backyard.

I had a Maximus IV Gene-Z Z68, I flashed it to take an Ivy and it worked but it was pretty buggy. The ASRock Extreme4 is the cheapest motherboard I could recommend for an Ivy Bridge unlocked chip.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157293

But you know what's not cheap? Spending $75 on a board, only to find out it sucks and your system is really glitchy or doesn't overclock worth a damn, then having to buy a new board anyway even though everyone told you that it was the best way to go in the first place. I'm not trying to be rude but it seems like the general consensus is that you should go Z77 with an Ivy. If going cheap is the plan then buy a used 2500K and used Z68.

EDIT: Also what Swag was trying to say is that at Microcenter if you buy a 3570K you get $50 off on a motherboard. That would make your motherboard (the one I linked) about $85-$90 and your i5 would be cheaper than anywhere else already so you would be able to save the most money that way.


----------



## thymedtd

i always keep an eye out for future upgrades, thats my own habit







. from the sounds of it though you have it planned out well and know exactly what you need and a Z68 or Z67 should fit the bill nicely


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I'm using a GTX 460 768mb. I will not need pci 3.0....
> Furthermore, even if I was using a gpu that used pci-e 3.0, that 'cheapest' one that does is the GTX 680. Which I wont get for at least 5+ years. I will only be playing sc2 for the next 5+ years (at least 2 years, ie upgrade cycle...). and the gtx 460 is actually too powerful for sc2 (its an old game...). And benches show that gtx 680 is less than 10%, like only 3% improvement, and only in max payne 3, for pci 3.0 over 2.0.
> So I REALLY do not need pci 3.0.
> So you sound like you know what you are talking about, but your post isn't really helpful simply because you are so focused on pci 3.0 - something that isn't really useful as it is, and that i wont be using.
> What do you mean you only have to flash on gen3? I thought gen3 was like the newer board, and that some gen3 boards you didnt have to flash actually. You really can just plug and play a z68 as long as it's not a gen3? And whatever, I'll be buying the board either used with the newest bios (i contact the seller) OR I'll get a bios replacement chip. I dont consider the bios thing an issue.


Not focused on 3.0. You're the one that said you had to flash the bios. You don't have to flash a Z68 board if you're not trying to get Gen 3 out of it with an IVY. You just stick the chip in it & it works straight off... I would buy a Z77 board plain & simple!


----------



## ripsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hi.
> Im going to be buying a 3570k soon but I cannot justify the cost of z77. Z68 has all the features that z77 has, and the few that it doesnt have, ive seen 100% of the time that the specific motherboard has the features anyways.
> sata 3, usb 3, pci3, i won't be using any of these features, p67/z68 motherboards have these features, and they aren't even noticeable nowadays even if you do have them and use them.
> The real differences I think in z77/z68 vs p67, is just intel srt (im only using a single ssd), quicksync (not utilized by any programs i use), and lucid virtu (crap program, just for energy efficiency anyways and i dont care about that).
> However, I have 2 concerns, and it's actually more about the motherboards than p67/z68:
> 1. I need a motherboard that overclocks well, and allows voltage control. I know, for example, some lower end ga, p867 lx/le, msi 41/43 boards dont allow voltage control.
> 2. The board, I'd prefer, supports SLI (not a big deal, but just let me know).
> Is there something where p67 cannot do sli with ivy bridge?
> I'm totally aware that in order to support ivb, a p67/z68 needs a bios flash. I'll be buying $10 for a bios chip or buying it used, dont worry about that. I'd just rather pocket $100+ in savings from a z77 chipset, and buying p67/z68, than buying an overprice4d z77 just because of out of box ivy support (and some gen 3 z68's even have native z68 support out of box these days, and even have pci 3.0 support).
> But a z68 asus maximus iv gene 3 goes for $120, and it's over $200+ for z77. There's plenty of budget GA and EVGA boards, but apparently they had a ton of ivb issues at release. Now it's been a year, but google results dont exactly bring up 20 pages of "hey guys, my ga is no trouble at all!".
> Thanks.


If your buying an IB chip buy and IB board. Z77 preferably. Don't cheap out and buy a subpar board, you won't be happpy. 50 bux more for a Z77 board vs z68. Maximus V GENE is not 200+ dollars. New list price is 199.99. You can find it cheaper than that, especially when you're geting a processor at the same time. Listen to everyone here, don't cheap out on mobo.


----------



## Konkistadori

3770K and MVG is coming on next desktop build







, gonna update this post with CPU-z validation when i receive it. Other info on sig rig.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> 3770K and MVG is coming on next desktop build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , gonna update this post with CPU-z validation when i receive it. Other info on sig rig.


Nice nice, the MVG is a great board. I was able to easily OC my CPU to 4.8 and reach 5.4 as my max clock so far. All with air cooling!


----------



## Konkistadori

Hopefully this _costa rica_ one runs bit better than the other 3770K's, planning to use air and moderate clock with lowest vCore as possible.
I almost bought Asrock Z77 PRO-M but tought that MVG should last longer with better vrm and quality, price difference was 80€uros.

I still have my WC loop from my last Define mini WC build, if i want to push it lil harder









Good Old q9550 + DFI lanparty jr T2RS


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Hopefully this _costa rica_ one runs bit better than the other 3770K's, planning to use air and moderate clock with lowest vCore as possible.
> I almost bought Asrock Z77 PRO-M but tought that MVG should last longer with better vrm and quality, price difference was 80€uros.
> I still have my WC loop from my last Define mini WC build, if i want to push it lil harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Old q9550 + DFI lanparty jr T2RS


3770K & 2600K both are from Costa Rica. They both run great. On H100 & IBT 20 runs standard the chip will do 4.6 @ 1.185volts & hottest core is 63 degrees. My 2600K will do 4.6 @ 1.330 volts * it hits 66 on 2nd core.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Hopefully this _costa rica_ one runs bit better than the other 3770K's, planning to use air and moderate clock with lowest vCore as possible.
> I almost bought Asrock Z77 PRO-M but tought that MVG should last longer with better vrm and quality, price difference was 80€uros.
> I still have my WC loop from my last Define mini WC build, if i want to push it lil harder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Old q9550 + DFI lanparty jr T2RS


Dfi (and MVG) ftw








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> 3770K & 2600K both are from Costa Rica. They both run great. On H100 & IBT 20 runs standard the chip will do 4.6 @ 1.185volts & hottest core is 63 degrees. My 2600K will do 4.6 @ 1.330 volts * it hits 66 on 2nd core.


Nice! Those are some solid clockers...MIVE+2600k quite good


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't think you're making the best contact with your stock cooler. Also 2400MHz is going to stress the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) of the Ivy Bridge chip. You are going to need a better cooling solution if you want to run RAM like that. Also get yourself some better thermal paste.


+ rep to you sir!!!

I got the 212+ and when i pulled off my stock intel heatsink the top right clip thing pulled right off. I looked at the contact plate and just the top right half of the thermal paste looked like it even touched the CPU.

OC to 4.2Ghz with my ram at 2400Mhz max temps are

73*
76*
78*
73*


----------



## nasmith2000

edit--responded to old post! my bad


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I don't think you're making the best contact with your stock cooler. Also 2400MHz is going to stress the IMC (Integrated Memory Controller) of the Ivy Bridge chip. You are going to need a better cooling solution if you want to run RAM like that. Also get yourself some better thermal paste.
> 
> 
> 
> + rep to you sir!!!
> 
> I got the 212+ and when i pulled off my stock intel heatsink the top right clip thing pulled right off. I looked at the contact plate and just the top right half of the thermal paste looked like it even touched the CPU.
> 
> OC to 4.2Ghz with my ram at 2400Mhz max temps are
> 
> 73*
> 76*
> 78*
> 73*
Click to expand...

still a little on the warm side, maybe you have too much paste applied..


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> still a little on the warm side, maybe you have too much paste applied..


all i had was some oldish AS5 and the Asus auto OC i think applies too much voltage..... 1.280V for 4.2Ghz...but its just a quick thing to see what the temps look like.

i will be devoting the next 3-4 days to my OC like I usually do the good ol fashioned way


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> all i had was some oldish AS5 and the Asus auto OC i think applies too much voltage..... 1.280V for 4.2Ghz...but its just a quick thing to see what the temps look like.
> i will be devoting the next 3-4 days to my OC like I usually do the good ol fashioned way


I use 1.28 for 4.5









I think I had something like 1.18V for 4.2 as a reference.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> + rep to you sir!!!
> I got the 212+ and when i pulled off my stock intel heatsink the top right clip thing pulled right off. I looked at the contact plate and just the top right half of the thermal paste looked like it even touched the CPU.
> OC to 4.2Ghz with my ram at 2400Mhz max temps are
> 73*
> 76*
> 78*
> 73*


I knew those temps were off, you really gotta push those pins hard. It can make you a little nervous the first time pushing really hard until you hear that click.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> still a little on the warm side, maybe you have too much paste applied..


Also that 2400MHz RAM is going to heat things up a bit. But some fresh paste will help and AS5 does require a break-in period
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> all i had was some oldish AS5 and the Asus auto OC i think applies too much voltage..... 1.280V for 4.2Ghz...but its just a quick thing to see what the temps look like.
> i will be devoting the next 3-4 days to my OC like I usually do the good ol fashioned way


You should be good with 1.2v with 4.2GHz but every chip is different so it's hard to say until you test it.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I use 1.28 for 4.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had something like 1.18V for 4.2 as a reference.


i have a 3770K not a 3570K









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I knew those temps were off, you really gotta push those pins hard. It can make you a little nervous the first time pushing really hard until you hear that click.
> Also that 2400MHz RAM is going to heat things up a bit. But some fresh paste will help and AS5 does require a break-in period
> You should be good with 1.2v with 4.2GHz but every chip is different so it's hard to say until you test it.


i have my volt meter and milk and cookies ready!!! Tho I will probably delid it later on....its winter here and i live in south Texas and well....60"* F is freezing for us and summer avg is about 110 F out









would it be alright if I had my ram at 1866 or something like that and just 2400 for benchmarks? I dont think it makes that much of a difference in games.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> i have a 3770K not a 3570K


There is no very big difference with overclocking I think. (People can correct me







)


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> i have a 3770K not a 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my volt meter and milk and cookies ready!!! Tho I will probably delid it later on....its winter here and i live in south Texas and well....60"* F is freezing for us and summer avg is about 110 F out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be alright if I had my ram at 1866 or something like that and just 2400 for benchmarks? I dont think it makes that much of a difference in games.


Keep running it at 2400MHz. Your temps aren't too high yet, you're good up to 95C, TJMAX is 105C. Just keep it under 90C, you're not going to hurt the chip or anything.


----------



## malmental

my chip isn't the greatest voltage runner, I think I can get 4.2GHz around 1.171V but right now I have it @ 1.2v
max temp @ load (hottest core) is 53C, even after hours of gaming.
so I think I'm good for now even though I will raise it to 4.4GHz sooner or later.

and running RAM @ 2400MHz doesn't bring enough heat to worry about.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> i have a 3770K not a 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have my volt meter and milk and cookies ready!!! Tho I will probably delid it later on....its winter here and i live in south Texas and well....60"* F is freezing for us and summer avg is about 110 F out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would it be alright if I had my ram at 1866 or something like that and just 2400 for benchmarks? I dont think it makes that much of a difference in games.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> my chip isn't the greatest voltage runner, I think I can get 4.2GHz around 1.171V but right now I have it @ 1.2v
> max temp @ load (hottest core) is 53C, even after hours of gaming.
> so I think I'm good for now even though I will raise it to 4.4GHz sooner or later.
> and running RAM @ 2400MHz doesn't bring enough heat to worry about.


If only it will hurt the sticks if you fold 24/7 and need over 1.7v for that.
I needed 1.112v for 4.2ghz and 1.23v for 4.4ghz on my dead 3770k.

EDIT: Where;s VonDutch now? He chickened out after seeing my no delid results probably lol


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> If only it will hurt the sticks if you fold 24/7 and need over 1.7v for that.
> I needed 1.112v for 4.2ghz and 1.23v for 4.4ghz on my dead 3770k.
> EDIT: Where;s VonDutch now? He chickened out after seeing my no delid results probably lol


My sticks XMP is 2400mhz @ 10-10-10-28 I think .....I have the gskill Trident X 2400 8gb kit. And I'mthanks for the help guys !!!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Is there no other way of finding the batch number. I want to join but im not taking off my H100 cooler just to get a number and the box is well gone.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Is there no other way of finding the batch number. I want to join but im not taking off my H100 cooler just to get a number and the box is well gone.


Nope, just consider yourself part of the club until you reseat. Although, if I find out you lied and you don't really have an Ivy. I will bring all hell into your face.







Just kidding! Anyway, just consider yourself part of the club until then. I know it's a hassle to reseat so no problem.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

why cant you accept a screen shot of AIDA64 or CPU-Z or something like this http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> why cant you accept a screen shot of AIDA64 or CPU-Z or something like this http://valid.canardpc.com/2631627


Mostly because I don't want to have a random empty spot in one and if I choose to give you preference, I'll lose OP or I might end up having to allow others.


----------



## stickg1

Why is it so important to be on a list in the OP? I've been hanging out in these Ivy threads for a while now. Never asked to be added, don't really care, lol. Just come here to learn and spread accumulated knowledge. I know I have an Ivy, don't need my name on a spreadsheet to prove it.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Im just picky


----------



## stickg1

Fair enough


----------



## malmental

well gents I have to admit I was a little off.









my chip is quite nice with the voltage after all, look see and it's stable:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634451

it turns out that I missed some BIOS settings that were added when I updated my BIOS.
took a couple settings off auto that I didn't think about.
now that I have them sorted I have a mild negative offset (-.025) overclock that maxes @ 1.160v.
I might play around and manually set the voltage but I'm gonna see how this goes.
AID64Extreme all pass and almost 3 hrs of Crysis...









cheers.


----------



## croy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> well gents I have to admit I was a little off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my chip is quite nice with the voltage after all, look see and it's stable:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2634451
> it turns out that I missed some BIOS settings that were added when I updated my BIOS.
> took a couple settings off auto that I didn't think about.
> now that I have them sorted I have a mild negative offset (-.025) overclock that maxes @ 1.160v.
> I might play around and manually set the voltage but I'm gonna see how this goes.
> AID64Extreme all pass and almost 3 hrs of Crysis...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers.


what do you guys use for stress testing? what mode and how many hours. i just ran prime95 blend test and passed 6hrs does that mean im good

also what are your load temps on prime95?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> what do you guys use for stress testing? what mode and how many hours. i just ran prime95 blend test and passed 6hrs does that mean im good
> also what are your load temps on prime95?


6H prime is good, but it doesnt mean its stable yet,
at least 12H, 18H prime is stable, 24H prime is very stable,
but its the combination of tests thats important to look for stable oc's,
saw enough prime stable oc's crash later in a game, or do some other stuff,..

i run 24H prime, after running , cinebench, ibt, to make sure its stable,
then the next test is playing a game, like bf3 (35-45% load for me),
even my bios is a test, some parts load cpu 20-30%
thing is, prime ibt etc they load 100% core only, thats why it can fail other load









4.9ghz, 1H prime

80C hottest cores..

4.8ghz, 24H prime

76C hottest core


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> what do you guys use for stress testing? what mode and how many hours. i just ran prime95 blend test and passed 6hrs does that mean im good
> also what are your load temps on prime95?


It's a guy on here that just ran like 24hrs of prime & ended up doing something & his computer BSOD....

Going to see if I can find the post.

Run 8-12hrs of prime, try 150 passes of Intel Burn Tests (more intense than prime), & a couple hrs of OCT....

Whatever suit your needs. I don't think a computer is never a 100% stable, as too many different things can cause it to crash. Even if it's not a direct problem with your CPU. I've had a stock CPU crash $ give me a 101 & I narrowed it down to memory. Sandy doesn't like 1.65V GSkill

EDIT: Links

http://www.guildwarsguru.com/forum/my-pc-can-do-prime95-t10431004.html

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1605714

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2204675

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=808590

Guy below from here explains it really good

http://www.overclock.net/t/1006926/prime95-crash-unstable#post_13418744


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ripsaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Hi.
> Im going to be buying a 3570k soon but I cannot justify the cost of z77. Z68 has all the features that z77 has, and the few that it doesnt have, ive seen 100% of the time that the specific motherboard has the features anyways.
> sata 3, usb 3, pci3, i won't be using any of these features, p67/z68 motherboards have these features, and they aren't even noticeable nowadays even if you do have them and use them.
> The real differences I think in z77/z68 vs p67, is just intel srt (im only using a single ssd), quicksync (not utilized by any programs i use), and lucid virtu (crap program, just for energy efficiency anyways and i dont care about that).
> However, I have 2 concerns, and it's actually more about the motherboards than p67/z68:
> 1. I need a motherboard that overclocks well, and allows voltage control. I know, for example, some lower end ga, p867 lx/le, msi 41/43 boards dont allow voltage control.
> 2. The board, I'd prefer, supports SLI (not a big deal, but just let me know).
> Is there something where p67 cannot do sli with ivy bridge?
> I'm totally aware that in order to support ivb, a p67/z68 needs a bios flash. I'll be buying $10 for a bios chip or buying it used, dont worry about that. I'd just rather pocket $100+ in savings from a z77 chipset, and buying p67/z68, than buying an overprice4d z77 just because of out of box ivy support (and some gen 3 z68's even have native z68 support out of box these days, and even have pci 3.0 support).
> But a z68 asus maximus iv gene 3 goes for $120, and it's over $200+ for z77. There's plenty of budget GA and EVGA boards, but apparently they had a ton of ivb issues at release. Now it's been a year, but google results dont exactly bring up 20 pages of "hey guys, my ga is no trouble at all!".
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> If your buying an IB chip buy and IB board. Z77 preferably. Don't cheap out and buy a subpar board, you won't be happpy. 50 bux more for a Z77 board vs z68. Maximus V GENE is not 200+ dollars. New list price is 199.99. You can find it cheaper than that, especially when you're geting a processor at the same time. Listen to everyone here, don't cheap out on mobo.
Click to expand...

No one has really provided me a reason why Z77 is better. I think I've heard only a few things, and they are more about convenience than performance:

- that z77 can use igpu (z68 can do this, but p67 cant). A discrete GPU like a 4850 or 8800 can be had used for $10-20 used on ebay, which is what I've done before actually during RMAs and repairs. I really dont give a damn about igpu.

- better bios. I dont really care. And im sure some p67/z68 have better bios than some z77, i think that's more a mobo being new. some brands might have uefi on their z77, not on p67/z68. whatever, dont care about this. not hard to up the voltage in bios, not matter how ugly it is.

- lucid virtu (useless), srt (using a single ssd as all my storage, useless), quicksync (not utilized by encoding programs i use and i even talked to developers and they said they werent planning on adding support for it ever), usb 3.0 (i dont use external storage... ive only used up 40gb of hdd in 2 years) isn't noticeable anyways except for file moving kind of stuff and i dont do that, sata 3.0 dont use sata 3.0 devices, dont care to, unnoticeable anyways, pci 3.0, i use a gtx 460 and will be using it for many years, if i were to upgrade it'd be in 4+ years for a 660ti, which doesnt use pci 3.0 anyways. which p67/z68 boards have anyways.

I really dont see anything about z77 being better than z68, especially when it comes to overclocking. I see differences in motherboards, but not in chipsets.

Also, I am interested in SLI, but not that interested. I mean I won't pay more for it, just curious if any board I'm looking at, has it. which all the p67/z68 boards that have overvoltage and overclock options, have anyways.

This is currently what I'm consdering:

- Z77 UD3h $94 (microcenter just has awesome deals, so this z77 becomes competitive).
- p67 sabertooth (used, will be around $70 i think? depends on the bidding, it could end up being $100+ but I think this board will go around $60-80 because it has 2 broken dimm slots, which i dont care for).
- GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 $50-80?

might end up going z77 but im still looking around. p67/z68 might not actually be all that much cheaper, and generally p67/z68s i see on sale are the high end models that are costly, so arent too much cheaper than budget, good z77s.
Quote:


> Not focused on 3.0. You're the one that said you had to flash the bios. You don't have to flash a Z68 board if you're not trying to get Gen 3 out of it with an IVY. You just stick the chip in it & it works straight off... I would buy a Z77 board plain & simple!


I thought with p67/z68, you had to flash an ivy compatible, newer bios, or else they simply wont work? So you can plug an ivb cpu in a p67/z68 and it'll just work just fine, just no pci 3.0 support? To which you can go online and flash it yourself with the ib cpu or just not care?

i dont understand why you say you would buy z77 after saying something like that though.
Quote:


> But you know what's not cheap? Spending $75 on a board, only to find out it sucks and your system is really glitchy or doesn't overclock worth a damn, then having to buy a new board anyway even though everyone told you that it was the best way to go in the first place. I'm not trying to be rude but it seems like the general consensus is that you should go Z77 with an Ivy. If going cheap is the plan then buy a used 2500K and used Z68.


If you know something that I don't, please let me know, but it sounds like your talking out of the air on this one. Any motherboard can be glitchy, plenty of z77s are bad overclockers, and even good z77s can just be bad overclockers just because of being a lemon. Sounds like your just being alarmist.

If z68/p67 overclocks worse than z77, which I have never heard of and every report seems to say there is no difference, let me know.

As far as I see it, z77 is fundamentally not different than z68 or p67. it's not the upgrade that it's made out to be, it seems... all the features on it are either ahead of it's time and on all p67/z68 motherboards anyways, unnoticeable when utilized, require really high end gear to be utilized, etc... you think I use a sata 3.0 ssd? You think I transfer files on usb 3.0 or anything? Ive used 40gb of hdd after 2 years, and that's before deleting all my **** off.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> No one has really provided me a reason why Z77 is better. I think I've heard only a few things, and they are more about convenience than performance:
> - that z77 can use igpu (z68 can do this, but p67 cant). A discrete GPU like a 4850 or 8800 can be had used for $10-20 used on ebay, which is what I've done before actually during RMAs and repairs. I really dont give a damn about igpu.
> - better bios. I dont really care. And im sure some p67/z68 have better bios than some z77, i think that's more a mobo being new. some brands might have uefi on their z77, not on p67/z68. whatever, dont care about this. not hard to up the voltage in bios, not matter how ugly it is.
> - lucid virtu (useless), srt (using a single ssd as all my storage, useless), quicksync (not utilized by encoding programs i use and i even talked to developers and they said they werent planning on adding support for it ever), usb 3.0 (i dont use external storage... ive only used up 40gb of hdd in 2 years) isn't noticeable anyways except for file moving kind of stuff and i dont do that, sata 3.0 dont use sata 3.0 devices, dont care to, unnoticeable anyways, pci 3.0, i use a gtx 460 and will be using it for many years, if i were to upgrade it'd be in 4+ years for a 660ti, which doesnt use pci 3.0 anyways. which p67/z68 boards have anyways.
> I really dont see anything about z77 being better than z68, especially when it comes to overclocking. I see differences in motherboards, but not in chipsets.
> Also, I am interested in SLI, but not that interested. I mean I won't pay more for it, just curious if any board I'm looking at, has it. which all the p67/z68 boards that have overvoltage and overclock options, have anyways.
> This is currently what I'm consdering:
> - Z77 UD3h $94 (microcenter just has awesome deals, so this z77 becomes competitive).
> - p67 sabertooth (used, will be around $70 i think? depends on the bidding, it could end up being $100+ but I think this board will go around $60-80 because it has 2 broken dimm slots, which i dont care for).
> - GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 $50-80?
> might end up going z77 but im still looking around. p67/z68 might not actually be all that much cheaper, and generally p67/z68s i see on sale are the high end models that are costly, so arent too much cheaper than budget, good z77s.


Despite what the specs 'show' or list, there is more to it. Certain things regarding compatibility and tweaking capabilities.
Most p67 or z68 boards are having trouble overclocking ram when using Ivy bridge chips, and also have problems with certain multipliers (some can't go above 39x).
Personally I wouldn't risk getting a fail board to save 30 bucks. Go grab a cheap z77 board and call it a day.


----------



## Belial

I understand that, but unless you know something specific about certain p67/z68 motherboards, quit making alarmist statements out of the air. I dont see anything about p67 or z68 as chipsets being any worse than z77 for overclocking IB, provided you got the right bios installed, a logistic problem that can be solved quite easily and cheaply.

Certain motherboards might have bios or tweaking problems. But it's the motherboards, not the chipset. If you want to tell me "Hey avoid X brand" or X model because it doesnt play well with IB, let me know, or if all p67 or z68 has X limitation with IB, let me know.

As far as it seems so far, a high quality p67/z68 is many times better than a low quality z77 or mid quality z77 or slightly high quality z77.
Quote:


> Most p67 or z68 boards are having trouble overclocking ram when using Ivy bridge chips, and also have problems with certain multipliers (some can't go above 39x).


Which boards don't? Can you be a bit more specific?

I'm buying the cheapest 1.5v CL9 (or better, some cl8's go real cheap on newegg). What do you mean they have trouble overclocking? You can't do it, you can't go above like 2k mhz? Because I'm not buying crazy high end ram, and I dont care if my ram overclock ends up being a few mhz short.

You'll have to forgive me, I'm not familiar with Intel overclocking (yet), just AMD. On AMD overclocking RAM that's the best in the world and any 1.5v cl9 is like 1-2% i think and only in synthetic benchmarks, like really not important at all, and most people focus on timings anyways (i believe amd chips just cant really go past like 1333mhz or 1600mhz or some issue like that, bad imc).

And what boards can't go above 39x? I have never heard that and talked to a lot of people saying they hit 4.5+ on ib on z68/p67. I haven't heard anyone say any problems. Now, such anecdotal reports didn't tell me if p67/z68 is equal better or worse than z77, but it's definitely not as alarmist as I think you are making it out to be.
Quote:


> Personally I wouldn't risk getting a fail board to save 30 bucks. Go grab a cheap z77 board and call it a day.


Right. Well the problem is that the 'cheapest' z77 motherboard that is considerable is the extreme4/ud3h/some biostar/some asus, and they are all $94 after microcenter's $40+ off, and generally such z77's are $120+.

Meanwhile, you can generally find the best of the best quality p67/z68 for $120 - sabertooths, asus maximus, etc, and i think you can generally find high quality p67/z68s for around $50-100. It really varies, nature of ebay, but unless I see a reason, I think I'll just buy a p67/z68 for $20+ less with same or more features.

I'd understand if z77 was better in some capacity. But besides from just being newer and having some flashier implementations as a result of simply being a newer board, I truly haven't heard anything specific about how they are worse in overclocking, or useful features, for that matter. I'm not trying to be difficult, and MC has such a great deal I might just go for that z77 ud3h after all.

TLDR: I"m going to buy the best quality motherboard for the money, chipset be damned. Is that okay?


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Despite what the specs 'show' or list, there is more to it. Certain things regarding compatibility and tweaking capabilities.
> Most p67 or z68 boards are having trouble overclocking ram when using Ivy bridge chips, and also have problems with certain multipliers (some can't go above 39x).
> Personally I wouldn't risk getting a fail board to save 30 bucks. Go grab a cheap z77 board and call it a day.


This is true. I used to could just add a lil voltage for my ram to do 1866, I installed my 3770K onto MIVE & it will just bootloop.


----------



## stickg1

@Belial - Obviously you don't value anyone else's opinion and you've already decided you want a used last generation board. So just get one and quit asking us questions. We all told you potential problems. I'm sorry I didn't take photos of random blue screens and quirks in my BIOS after installing an Ivy chip in my Z68. I've worked on a dozen socket 1155 motherboards in the past year and I'm telling you from personal experience. Just buy your two year old motherboard and have fun.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> @Belial - Obviously you don't value anyone else's opinion and you've already decided you want a used last generation board. So just get one and quit asking us questions. We all told you potential problems. I'm sorry I didn't take photos of random blue screens and quirks in my BIOS after installing an Ivy chip in my Z68. I've worked on a dozen socket 1155 motherboards in the past year and I'm telling you from personal experience. Just buy your two year old motherboard and have fun.


I agree, we gave him our thoughts on the matter. We have also given him statements that are widely accepted by overclockers and yet, he doesn't want to accept them. It's like trying to explain why Ivy runs faster than Sandy in regards to his fight against us saying that Z77 overclocks better and performs better.

@Belial, if you have already made your mind, please do not hound us for answers! We have given you OUR input, we are not forcing something onto you! If you think going for a Z68 board is better than going for a Z77, by all means, go for that board. We are giving you our view on the matter, just like you asked, but we will not continue to entertain your questions if all you are going to do is find something wrong with our answer and just fight it!


----------



## malmental

he needs to stay with his '5 broken pin' AMD chip for $31 and carry-on...


----------



## VonDutch




----------



## malmental

Dutchie..!
where you been mate.?

edit:
settled @ 1.172v for max / load, gonna lock it in.


----------



## Swag

I can only imagine his response once he reads all these.







Hahaha!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Dutchie..!
> where you been mate.?
> edit:
> settled @ 1.172v for max / load, gonna lock it in.


in other threads then you i guess...LOL
reading back..i didnt miss much right









you settled @ 1.172V, youre back at stockspeed?? ..lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I can only imagine his response once he reads all these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha!


o, im to late?. was just calling my friend jerry, and enjoy the show with popcorn etc..lol










o well...other fireworks it is ..hehe..
Jerry ..more beer! .......


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> @Belial - Obviously you don't value anyone else's opinion and you've already decided you want a used last generation board. So just get one and quit asking us questions. We all told you potential problems. I'm sorry I didn't take photos of random blue screens and quirks in my BIOS after installing an Ivy chip in my Z68. I've worked on a dozen socket 1155 motherboards in the past year and I'm telling you from personal experience. Just buy your two year old motherboard and have fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, we gave him our thoughts on the matter. We have also given him statements that are widely accepted by overclockers and yet, he doesn't want to accept them. It's like trying to explain why Ivy runs faster than Sandy in regards to his fight against us saying that Z77 overclocks better and performs better.
> 
> @Belial, if you have already made your mind, please do not hound us for answers! We have given you OUR input, we are not forcing something onto you! If you think going for a Z68 board is better than going for a Z77, by all means, go for that board. We are giving you our view on the matter, just like you asked, but we will not continue to entertain your questions if all you are going to do is find something wrong with our answer and just fight it!
Click to expand...

I was feeling the same way after reading his respone! Ok dude, just go ahead and get whatever you want as you mind is already made up. And we will do the same. But stop asking us for our opinion if you are going to just use it as a reason to disagree! LOL


----------



## cirov

Hi. I spent time overclocking my 3570k yesterday and managed to find (benchmarking)stability at 4.9 Ghz 1.455v
This is my 3dmark run at 4.9 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/5404946
Is this reasonable voltage for 4.9 ghz overclock?


----------



## malmental




----------



## cirov

So this means my chip is below average in terms of silicon lottery


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


That's more like a REALLY good chip...
1.455v for 4.9ghz is perfectly reasonable, if you can cool it properly. (if not delid it







)


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


I always like that chart as a cool reference, but I do wonder about its data as I recall my 4.5GHz was/is around 1.25v, but the temps before I delided were nowhere near 50C! More like in the 90C range under load (prime95/IBT). And IIRC most people on here are not getting to 4.9GHz @ 1.37v, nor to 5GHz @ 1.4v. And with only 75C temps? Really?

I have tried four chips (3x 3770K & 1x 3570K) and never got those OC/vcore or temps, and from what I have seen on here and other forums few have - and we call them golden chips when they do! Anyone else see this too?

Someone on the IVY Stable thread made a chart based off of the data on that thread which was much closer to what I have seen and experienced.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cirov*
> 
> So this means my chip is below average in terms of silicon lottery


Not from what I have seen *cirov*. You chip is typical, so do not worry. The chart must be based off of the best chips and still unreal on temps even when the OC/vcore can be done by the best chips.


----------



## malmental

chart is close but seems a little off for me as well..
kinda off in load temps compared to mine too.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> chart is close but seems a little off for me as well..
> kinda off in load temps compared to mine too.


The lower end is more accurate than the higher end, but the temps are never right for an undelidded IB. I mean I wish our chips could really do what that chart says they can! Maybe it was based on theory instead of reality before the chip was shipped?









Thanks for posting it anyways as it is still some reference to get vcore bearings, but one look at it and it ends up having people think their chips are not very good! LOL


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> I always like that chart as a cool reference, but I do wonder about its data as I recall my 4.5GHz was/is around 1.25v, but the temps before I delided were nowhere near 50C! More like in the 90C range under load (prime95/IBT). And IIRC most people on here are not getting to 4.9GHz @ 1.37v, nor to 5GHz @ 1.4v. And with only 75C temps? Really?
> I have tried four chips (3x 3770K & 1x 3570K) and never got those OC/vcore or temps, and from what I have seen on here and other forums few have - and we call them golden chips when they do! Anyone else see this too?
> Someone on the IVY Stable thread made a chart based off of the data on that thread which was much closer to what I have seen and experienced.


i used that chart alot as you know, but only as reference where to start with vcore at any oc,
not the temps etc, and yea, if you have a 4.5ghz 1.25V vcore chip its a good one..
lower then that is golden, below 1.2V vcore..but 4.5ghz stable of course..
mine needed 1.235-1.240V vcore for 4.5ghz stable, and its a average ocer..

my chip hit 105C at 4.5ghz running prime...lol
thats why i delidded the little monster ..hehe..
i think im close to the temps thats on the chart at 5ghz now


----------



## ivanlabrie

I think we can't identify a chip as golden for lower oc's vcore. Cause after a certain multi of death the chip starts asking for much more juice. Mine sure did after 4.6ghz, I had pretty low vcore for 4.6 and below, but over that 1.37v for 4.7ghz isn't too good, and 4.9ghz at 1.48v ain't that bright either.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I think we can't identify a chip as golden for lower oc's vcore. Cause after a certain multi of death the chip starts asking for much more juice. Mine sure did after 4.6ghz, I had pretty low vcore for 4.6 and below, but over that 1.37v for 4.7ghz isn't too good, and 4.9ghz at 1.48v ain't that bright either.


i think 4.5ghz is a good oc to use as reference for higher oc's, vcore wise
most ivy's can run it without delidding..o, and without the use of auto vcore,
thats stops at about 4.3-4.4ghz, and some peeps ask if its worth to delid theirs..
im in the wrong thread..lol









i need 1.510-1.520V vcore to get 4.9ghz stable, what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?
1.235V vcore i needed for 4,5ghz..and on ly a few 12% beers to make me....typos..letrs


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i think 4.5ghz is a good oc to use as reference for higher oc's, vcore wise
> most ivy's can run it without delidding..o, and without the use of auto vcore,
> thats stops at about 4.3-4.4ghz, and some peeps ask if its worth to delid theirs..
> im in the wrong thread..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need 1.510-1.520V vcore to get 4.9ghz stable, what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?
> 1.235V vcore i needed for 4,5ghz..and on ly a few 12% beers to make me....typos..letrs


I needed 1.23v for 4.4ghz, 1.112v for 4.2ghz and 1.31v for 4.6ghz...prime95 stable 18hs. 4.9ghz required 1.48v for stability, 5ghz was too hot to stress test.


----------



## tw33k

Here's what I can get out of mine..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I needed 1.23v for 4.4ghz, 1.112v for 4.2ghz and 1.31v for 4.6ghz...prime95 stable 18hs. 4.9ghz required 1.48v for stability, 5ghz was too hot to stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here's what I can get out of mine..


i call that a golden chip









have you guys been drinking too?
im asking. "what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?"

and you and ivan give me all kinds of oc's, except 4.5ghz!









thanks


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i call that a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys been drinking too?
> im asking. "what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?"
> and you and ivan give me all kinds of oc's, except 4.5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Don't wanna talk trash, I didn't stress test 4.5ghz extensively cause I went for the maximum oc I could get on air first, and then tried lower ocs that wouldn't differ much in ppd for folding purposes with lower vcore.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i call that a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys been drinking too?
> im asking. "what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?"
> and you and ivan give me all kinds of oc's, except 4.5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


funny. I don't know why but I never tried 4.5GHz. I went straight to 4.6GHz

Got a weird issue. CPU-Z says my voltage is 1.216v but AIDA64 says it's 1.188v. I tried HWMonitor but it doesn't show anything for CPU voltage. Any suggestions? Maybe I should just split the difference. I'm thinking about buying a multi-meter so I can find out exactly what it is

UPDATE: I was running AIDA64 and surfing and I got a bluescreen (WHEA uncorrectable error. Which is why you shouldn't ignore WHEA logger warnings but that's a different topic) I upped the voltage 0.005 and now AIDA64 and CPU-Z are reporting the same core voltage


----------



## vaporizer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i call that a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys been drinking too?
> im asking. "what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?"
> and you and ivan give me all kinds of oc's, except 4.5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


here's my 4.5. bios vcore is 1.235



Edit: prime95 for 1hr. avg seems around mid-50's just by glancing. EK supr. copper/plexi


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here's what I can get out of mine..


Good chip

Mine without delidding. Max temp 65.....


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> i call that a golden chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you guys been drinking too?
> im asking. "what vcore did you need for 4.5ghz?"
> and you and ivan give me all kinds of oc's, except 4.5ghz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my 4.5. bios vcore is 1.235
Click to expand...

Happy New Years *VonDutch* - and others too!!!

My first 3770K needed 1.248v to be stable at 4.5GHz - but that chip died in a tragic delidding accident (small nick in pcb is all it takes!).

My second 3770K needs 1.288v to be stable at 4.5GHz. Bummer as I was hoping for a better replacement chip! But it OCs to 5.2GHz.

I then tried another 3770K and a 3750K, and they had a bit lower vcore requirement for 4.5GHz, but did not OC past 5.0GHz, so no good.

Also, the 2nd 3770K would do 4.5GHz on an MPower at 1.25v, where as it needs the 1.288v for the P8Z68-V/Gen 3 and the Sabertooth Z77.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here's what I can get out of mine..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good chip
> 
> Mine without delidding. Max temp 65.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Man, my per-delidded 4.5GHz temps at 1.248v were in the 90C range with an H80!!! Temps go up fast with higher vcore on the IBs before they are delidded.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Man, my per-delidded 4.5GHz temps at 1.248v were in the 90C range with an H80!!! Temps go up fast with higher vcore on the IBs before they are delidded.


This is true about some IVY bridge chips. Not all. My chip hasn't run hot @ all. It does 4.8GHz @ 1.260 with a max temp of 72. As I didn't do any other overclocking past that.


----------



## HPE1000

Here is my 3570k @ 4.5ghz, it was running prime95 and then furmark on the gtx670.

And yes, the water was heated up all the way, it wasnt a multi hour prime run, but it took around 30 mins for the water to cool down, the temps were 45c idle for around 30 mins straight after running it (no diff in temp even when I run it overnight so that is further proving that). Normally my idle is 25c or so when just at the desktop. Prime ran for around 20 some minutes and furmark was going for 15 mins.


----------



## glc24

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

This is my initial overclock. Not sure if I would really gain much going to 4.8,but I may try to achieve it with no more than 1.25V-1.27V.
Temps are pretty decent for 12 hours on Prime too.


i7 3770K batch #3229A935
Asus Z77 Sabertooth with 1708 BIOS
Corsair H100i with push/pull using Cougar Vortex 1500rpm Fans

Greg


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Don't wanna talk trash, I didn't stress test 4.5ghz extensively cause I went for the maximum oc I could get on air first, and then tried lower ocs that wouldn't differ much in ppd for folding purposes with lower vcore.


same here..lol
the 1.235V vcore for 4.5ghz, was from before delid,
only could do 4.4-4.5ghz, after delid i went for 4.8-4.9ghz,

would be nice to make some kind of comparison for others,
if they ask if their chip is worth delidding or not, like i said,
most ivy's can run 4.5ghz, and most cant run it on auto vcore,
4.3ghz auto vcore was my max, could run 4.4ghz, but it started to crash..

i only say, if a ivy runs 4.5ghz at low vcore, 1.25V or even below 1.2V vcore,
it prolly is a good one to oc higher with still good/low vcore..

maybe im totally wrong trying to collect some data about it








have to wait and see right .. more input, more input.......

did i say, Happy New Year.. already


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> @Belial - Obviously you don't value anyone else's opinion and you've already decided you want a used last generation board. So just get one and quit asking us questions. We all told you potential problems. I'm sorry I didn't take photos of random blue screens and quirks in my BIOS after installing an Ivy chip in my Z68. I've worked on a dozen socket 1155 motherboards in the past year and I'm telling you from personal experience. Just buy your two year old motherboard and have fun.


Can you be a bit more specific? You just said your z68 maximus gene 4 'was a little buggy'. You didn't say it was blue screens and quirks. I should have asked you to be more specific, so, please, be more specific. What does 'little buggy' mean? Is it something you can shrug off, or is it debilitating?

If you could be a little more in-depth, I could understand. Saying "it was a little buggy on a single z68' doesn't really convey me to that z68 is just a terrible idea for half the price.
Quote:


> I agree, we gave him our thoughts on the matter. We have also given him statements that are widely accepted by overclockers and yet, he doesn't want to accept them. It's like trying to explain why Ivy runs faster than Sandy in regards to his fight against us saying that Z77 overclocks better and performs better.
> 
> @Belial, if you have already made your mind, please do not hound us for answers! We have given you OUR input, we are not forcing something onto you! If you think going for a Z68 board is better than going for a Z77, by all means, go for that board. We are giving you our view on the matter, just like you asked, but we will not continue to entertain your questions if all you are going to do is find something wrong with our answer and just fight it!


Not really. I haven't seen anything linked or stated on how z77 runs ivb better than z68. You've just said general, vague comments, nothing specific - no specific problems, no specific z68 motherboards. You've, so far, just made unsubstantiated claims.

I have no problems and am not trying to be difficult, but so far it doesn't even sound like you guys know what you are talking about - and i know you guys do. So far the best I've really gotten is "The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer."

And I've already said my needs will not change in at least 5+ years, so I do not need a 'future proofed' board, also, I think the concept of future proof is terrible. The i5-3570k is already way more power than I need, the phenom ii I currently have is more than enough power (I'm replacing, not upgrading). Nothing in this comment hasn't really said what's wrong, specifically, with z68 or p67.

It sounds like a few of you guys know, specifically, on this exact topic, with first hand experience on z68 and p67 on IVB. I'm asking if you could please elaborate on those experiences, instead of simply saying "little buggy on unnamed z68 boards".

Also, I think blanket comments like "z68 is worse than z77" i think is a little extreme (features aside), I mean the chipsets are very similar, z77 is basically a shipped out z68 with a newer bios already installed. I mean I know everything was buggy on p67/z68 when ivy first came out, but gigabyte and asus already have had out a couple new bioses since, so I'd like to differentiate between your problems because of an old bios, and your problems with the actual motherboard.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not really. I haven't seen anything linked or stated on how z77 runs ivb better than z68. You've just said general, vague comments, nothing specific - no specific problems, no specific z68 motherboards. You've, so far, just made unsubstantiated claims.
> I have no problems and am not trying to be difficult, but so far it doesn't even sound like you guys know what you are talking about - and i know you guys do. So far the best I've really gotten is "The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer."
> And I've already said my needs will not change in at least 5+ years, so I do not need a 'future proofed' board, also, I think the concept of future proof is terrible. The i5-3570k is already way more power than I need, the phenom ii I currently have is more than enough power (I'm replacing, not upgrading). Nothing in this comment hasn't really said what's wrong, specifically, with z68 or p67.
> It sounds like a few of you guys know, specifically, on this exact topic, with first hand experience on z68 and p67 on IVB. I'm asking if you could please elaborate on those experiences, instead of simply saying "little buggy on unnamed z68 boards".
> Also, I think blanket comments like "z68 is worse than z77" i think is a little extreme (features aside), I mean the chipsets are very similar, z77 is basically a shipped out z68 with a newer bios already installed. I mean I know everything was buggy on p67/z68 when ivy first came out, but gigabyte and asus already have had out a couple new bioses since, so I'd like to differentiate between your problems because of an old bios, and your problems with the actual motherboard.


In a way you have a good point... I have a Z68 Maximus 4 Extreme-Z & in a few days I'll have a Maximus V Extreme. The differences between the two are more options in the UEFI, ROG Exchange, USB 3.0, PCI-E 3.0, Thunderbolt, Lucid, Asus Software Packages, & Performance. Yes I said Performance.

I installed my 3770K in my MIVE-Z & my stock run with two 670's installed running 3dmark installed went up nearly 600 points, In heaven I gained nearly 4FPS. I use Convert X to DVD to encode a movie here & there. 3770K @ 4.6GHz is quicker then my 2600K @ 4.9 Ghz by 19 seconds encoding the same movie. I decided then to opt for a Z77 board. I got good feedback from a thread I made & I pretty much went with what users suggested.

It also can down to... Do I want the latest technology, answer is yes. Another thing to really look @. Z68 & Z77 prices aren't really that far apart in prices. Most I've seen the jump by is $25. Lucid is much, much better on Z77 than Z68 & with the last three games I bought. I know it will help out a lot. OH yeah they have more features like the way the Bios is flashed back too. With my MIVE-Z I would have to go in the bios & do it with a USB. Now You just stick it in the ROG Connect & it does it without memory or CPU installed. I'm sure other Z77 boards are similar.

*HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU GUYS & MAY YOUR 2013 BE ALL THAT YOU WANT IT TO BE!*


----------



## croy

i envy this guy for having a 3570K @ 4.5GHz on stock volts!





mine needs 1.248V to be able to boot into windows and bench a little. not even sure if its going to be prime95 stable


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific? You just said your z68 maximus gene 4 'was a little buggy'. You didn't say it was blue screens and quirks. I should have asked you to be more specific, so, please, be more specific. What does 'little buggy' mean? Is it something you can shrug off, or is it debilitating?
> If you could be a little more in-depth, I could understand. Saying "it was a little buggy on a single z68' doesn't really convey me to that z68 is just a terrible idea for half the price.
> Not really. I haven't seen anything linked or stated on how z77 runs ivb better than z68. You've just said general, vague comments, nothing specific - no specific problems, no specific z68 motherboards. You've, so far, just made unsubstantiated claims.
> I have no problems and am not trying to be difficult, but so far it doesn't even sound like you guys know what you are talking about - and i know you guys do. So far the best I've really gotten is "The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer."
> And I've already said my needs will not change in at least 5+ years, so I do not need a 'future proofed' board, also, I think the concept of future proof is terrible. The i5-3570k is already way more power than I need, the phenom ii I currently have is more than enough power (I'm replacing, not upgrading). Nothing in this comment hasn't really said what's wrong, specifically, with z68 or p67.
> It sounds like a few of you guys know, specifically, on this exact topic, with first hand experience on z68 and p67 on IVB. I'm asking if you could please elaborate on those experiences, instead of simply saying "little buggy on unnamed z68 boards".
> Also, I think blanket comments like "z68 is worse than z77" i think is a little extreme (features aside), I mean the chipsets are very similar, z77 is basically a shipped out z68 with a newer bios already installed. I mean I know everything was buggy on p67/z68 when ivy first came out, but gigabyte and asus already have had out a couple new bioses since, so I'd like to differentiate between your problems because of an old bios, and your problems with the actual motherboard.


I know for a fact the p67/z68 Maximus IV Gene-z overclocks IB fine, yet it has some problems with ram overclocking at times, clocking them lower than its z77 equivalent.
Some other boards you get a limited multiplier choice, like max of 39x (for example the non rog p67 Asus and Gigabyte boards).
I wouldn't risk it, rather stay with a z77 board. OC Formula is solid, but eatx, z77x-up5-msi mpower-asus mvg-z77x-ud5h/ud3h are all solid mid range boards (price-wise)


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *croy*
> 
> i envy this guy for having a 3570K @ 4.5GHz on stock volts!
> 
> 
> 
> mine needs 1.248V to be able to boot into windows and bench a little. not even sure if its going to be prime95 stable


Now that is a really good chip! It's some good IVY chips out there. I really understand the term the Silicon Lottery now. A Year ago I knew hardly nothing & the guys here taught me a lot.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I know for a fact the p67/z68 Maximus IV Gene-z overclocks IB fine, yet it has some problems with ram overclocking at times, clocking them lower than its z77 equivalent.
> Some other boards you get a limited multiplier choice, like max of 39x (for example the non rog p67 Asus and Gigabyte boards).
> I wouldn't risk it, rather stay with a z77 board. OC Formula is solid, but eatx, z77x-up5-msi mpower-asus mvg-z77x-ud5h/ud3h are all solid mid range boards (price-wise)


You made a good point, I can't clock my Ram with the 3770K installed on the MIVE-Z. I tried, volts & timings. It just boots up & shuts off (Bootloops)


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Not really. I haven't seen anything linked or stated on how z77 runs ivb better than z68. You've just said general, vague comments, nothing specific - no specific problems, no specific z68 motherboards. You've, so far, just made unsubstantiated claims.
> I have no problems and am not trying to be difficult, but so far it doesn't even sound like you guys know what you are talking about - and i know you guys do. So far the best I've really gotten is "The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer."
> And I've already said my needs will not change in at least 5+ years, so I do not need a 'future proofed' board, also, I think the concept of future proof is terrible. The i5-3570k is already way more power than I need, the phenom ii I currently have is more than enough power (I'm replacing, not upgrading). Nothing in this comment hasn't really said what's wrong, specifically, with z68 or p67.
> It sounds like a few of you guys know, specifically, on this exact topic, with first hand experience on z68 and p67 on IVB. I'm asking if you could please elaborate on those experiences, instead of simply saying "little buggy on unnamed z68 boards".
> Also, I think blanket comments like "z68 is worse than z77" i think is a little extreme (features aside), I mean the chipsets are very similar, z77 is basically a shipped out z68 with a newer bios already installed. I mean I know everything was buggy on p67/z68 when ivy first came out, but gigabyte and asus already have had out a couple new bioses since, so I'd like to differentiate between your problems because of an old bios, and your problems with the actual motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way you have a good point... I have a Z68 Maximus 4 Extreme-Z & in a few days I'll have a Maximus V Extreme. The differences between the two are more options in the UEFI, ROG Exchange, USB 3.0, PCI-E 3.0, Thunderbolt, Lucid, Asus Software Packages, & Performance. Yes I said Performance.
> 
> I installed my 3770K in my MIVE-Z & my stock run with two 670's installed running 3dmark installed went up nearly 600 points, In heaven I gained nearly 4FPS. I use Convert X to DVD to encode a movie here & there. 3770K @ 4.6GHz is quicker then my 2600K @ 4.9 Ghz by 19 seconds encoding the same movie. I decided then to opt for a Z77 board. I got good feedback from a thread I made & I pretty much went with what users suggested.
> 
> It also can down to... Do I want the latest technology, answer is yes. Another thing to really look @. Z68 & Z77 prices aren't really that far apart in prices. Most I've seen the jump by is $25. Lucid is much, much better on Z77 than Z68 & with the last three games I bought. I know it will help out a lot. OH yeah they have more features like the way the Bios is flashed back too. With my MIVE-Z I would have to go in the bios & do it with a USB. Now You just stick it in the ROG Connect & it does it without memory or CPU installed. I'm sure other Z77 boards are similar.
> 
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU GUYS & MAY YOUR 2013 BE ALL THAT YOU WANT IT TO BE!*
Click to expand...

The issue of Bios flash is just convenience, but I'm not flashing the bios that often, you usually just stick with what works anyways. I don't think it's worth anything to have a bios flashback feature, unless maybe cpu-less flash or ib flash on a p67/z68 if anything, but not for much.

I do think your right that z77 doesnt tend to be much more expensive, but sometimes you just find deals on used p67/z68 that is a good 20-50+ cheaper than z77, i think. It tends to be really high quality p67/Z68 going for prices a little less or equal to decent z77s.

You say performance but I'm a bit confused... your z68 maximus 4 extreme-z is better performer than....?

Also, in regards to latest technology... for me the answer is no. sata 3, usb 3, pci 3, i dont need any of these features. I'm going to be using a sata 2 ssd, pci 2.0 gtx 460, i dont use external drives or anything like that often. 40gb of hdd space usage in 2 years, and no plans to change that in the coming years. Not to mention such features aren't even noticeable anyways, or even significant even in synthetic benches. If anything, I'd upgrade to a 660ti in 4+ years, not 3x680s.

Lucid Virtu, as I understand it, is crap, and is just about saving energy, not performance. Dont care. If you could explain how lucid virtu has been helpful to you, maybe that'd be more informative, maybe I'm wrong on lucid, but from what I've seen it's crap and hard to make work and is on z68 anyways.

I'm a budget buyer, so I think your confusing some of the stuff I do. I just stream + game, and i ONLY stream + game starcraft 2. I will not be playing the best and newest games, and have no plans to. I will be playing only sc2 for about the next 5+ years.

In fact, my Phenom ii x4 is MORE than powerful enough for my needs, it does everything I want very very smoothly, ie hd x264 encoding and game capture. I'm just replacing my build, not upgrading. I got a bunch of spare pc components so i can basically sell my amd system for more than it'd cost me to upgrade (obviously, opportunity cost aside, i mean i could list some of these coolers and gpu's and hdd's for sale so im essentially 'paying' $500+ but you get what i mean).


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Can you be a bit more specific? You just said your z68 maximus gene 4 'was a little buggy'. You didn't say it was blue screens and quirks. I should have asked you to be more specific, so, please, be more specific. What does 'little buggy' mean? Is it something you can shrug off, or is it debilitating?
> If you could be a little more in-depth, I could understand. Saying "it was a little buggy on a single z68' doesn't really convey me to that z68 is just a terrible idea for half the price.
> Not really. I haven't seen anything linked or stated on how z77 runs ivb better than z68. You've just said general, vague comments, nothing specific - no specific problems, no specific z68 motherboards. You've, so far, just made unsubstantiated claims.
> I have no problems and am not trying to be difficult, but so far it doesn't even sound like you guys know what you are talking about - and i know you guys do. So far the best I've really gotten is "The 3770k isn't too far away in price from that so consider that. And I would highly recommend you to invest in a better board. If you plan to keep this build for quite a while, I recommend you getting at least a Maximus V Gene or something in that quality. You can OC it better and it will last much longer."
> And I've already said my needs will not change in at least 5+ years, so I do not need a 'future proofed' board, also, I think the concept of future proof is terrible. The i5-3570k is already way more power than I need, the phenom ii I currently have is more than enough power (I'm replacing, not upgrading). Nothing in this comment hasn't really said what's wrong, specifically, with z68 or p67.
> It sounds like a few of you guys know, specifically, on this exact topic, with first hand experience on z68 and p67 on IVB. I'm asking if you could please elaborate on those experiences, instead of simply saying "little buggy on unnamed z68 boards".
> Also, I think blanket comments like "z68 is worse than z77" i think is a little extreme (features aside), I mean the chipsets are very similar, z77 is basically a shipped out z68 with a newer bios already installed. I mean I know everything was buggy on p67/z68 when ivy first came out, but gigabyte and asus already have had out a couple new bioses since, so I'd like to differentiate between your problems because of an old bios, and your problems with the actual motherboard.
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact the p67/z68 Maximus IV Gene-z overclocks IB fine, yet it has some problems with ram overclocking at times, clocking them lower than its z77 equivalent.
> Some other boards you get a limited multiplier choice, like max of 39x (for example the non rog p67 Asus and Gigabyte boards).
> I wouldn't risk it, rather stay with a z77 board. OC Formula is solid, but eatx, z77x-up5-msi mpower-asus mvg-z77x-ud5h/ud3h are all solid mid range boards (price-wise)
Click to expand...

Well I'll be using just 1.5v CL9 ram, so that isn't a big issue, but I'll look more into this, thanks for the specifics.

The max of 39x, I _believe_ that's a bios issue with gigabyte boards, and I _believe_ it's been fixed. GA released a statement when IB first came out in regards to that, I'll ask the Gigabyte thread about it but I believe it was fixed.

It's not a risk, I think you are just saying you wouldnt risk it because you aren't informed on every motherboard (granted, its a pain in the ass to try to research all this but I have time, this isn't happening tommorow). I think with good research I can find a p67/z68 that isn't any more of a risk than a z68. Like anything, you just have to research what you are buying. From what I've read so far, there is no risk. I mean the motherboard either works or doesn't, if it doesn't work with i5 3570k i think it'd be pretty obvious, there's not some 'risk' there.

The z77 chipset is fundamentally just not any different than z68 anyways. In fact, even UEFI is being released on some of the p67/z68 boards that didnt have UEFI before.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> The issue of Bios flash is just convenience, but I'm not flashing the bios that often, you usually just stick with what works anyways. I don't think it's worth anything to have a bios flashback feature, unless maybe cpu-less flash or ib flash on a p67/z68 if anything, but not for much.
> I do think your right that z77 doesnt tend to be much more expensive, but sometimes you just find deals on used p67/z68 that is a good 20-50+ cheaper than z77, i think. It tends to be really high quality p67/Z68 going for prices a little less or equal to decent z77s.
> You say performance but I'm a bit confused... your z68 maximus 4 extreme-z is better performer than....?
> Also, in regards to latest technology... for me the answer is no. sata 3, usb 3, pci 3, i dont need any of these features. I'm going to be using a sata 2 ssd, pci 2.0 gtx 460, i dont use external drives or anything like that often. 40gb of hdd space usage in 2 years, and no plans to change that in the coming years. Not to mention such features aren't even noticeable anyways, or even significant even in synthetic benches. If anything, I'd upgrade to a 660ti in 4+ years, not 3x680s.
> Lucid Virtu, as I understand it, is crap, and is just about saving energy, not performance. Dont care. If you could explain how lucid virtu has been helpful to you, maybe that'd be more informative, maybe I'm wrong on lucid, but from what I've seen it's crap and hard to make work and is on z68 anyways.
> I'm a budget buyer, so I think your confusing some of the stuff I do. I just stream + game, and i ONLY stream + game starcraft 2. I will not be playing the best and newest games, and have no plans to. I will be playing only sc2 for about the next 5+ years.
> In fact, my Phenom ii x4 is MORE than powerful enough for my needs, it does everything I want very very smoothly, ie hd x264 encoding and game capture. I'm just replacing my build, not upgrading. I got a bunch of spare pc components so i can basically sell my amd system for more than it'd cost me to upgrade (obviously, opportunity cost aside, i mean i could list some of these coolers and gpu's and hdd's for sale so im essentially 'paying' $500+ but you get what i mean).


Z68 doesn't rally do USB 3.0 from what I understand.... I wanna add this however. You've had the answers all along for your question.... I will point them out.. Keep your existing hardware or Z68

*Also, in regards to latest technology... for me the answer is no. sata 3, usb 3, pci 3, i dont need any of these features.*

*In fact, my Phenom ii x4 is MORE than powerful enough for my needs, it does everything I want very very smoothly, ie hd x264 encoding and game capture*

*I'm going to be using a sata 2 ssd, pci 2.0 gtx 460,*

*Lucid Virtu, as I understand it, is crap*


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> The issue of Bios flash is just convenience, but I'm not flashing the bios that often, you usually just stick with what works anyways. I don't think it's worth anything to have a bios flashback feature, unless maybe cpu-less flash or ib flash on a p67/z68 if anything, but not for much.
> I do think your right that z77 doesnt tend to be much more expensive, but sometimes you just find deals on used p67/z68 that is a good 20-50+ cheaper than z77, i think. It tends to be really high quality p67/Z68 going for prices a little less or equal to decent z77s.
> You say performance but I'm a bit confused... your z68 maximus 4 extreme-z is better performer than....?
> Also, in regards to latest technology... for me the answer is no. sata 3, usb 3, pci 3, i dont need any of these features. I'm going to be using a sata 2 ssd, pci 2.0 gtx 460, i dont use external drives or anything like that often. 40gb of hdd space usage in 2 years, and no plans to change that in the coming years. Not to mention such features aren't even noticeable anyways, or even significant even in synthetic benches. If anything, I'd upgrade to a 660ti in 4+ years, not 3x680s.
> Lucid Virtu, as I understand it, is crap, and is just about saving energy, not performance. Dont care. If you could explain how lucid virtu has been helpful to you, maybe that'd be more informative, maybe I'm wrong on lucid, but from what I've seen it's crap and hard to make work and is on z68 anyways.
> I'm a budget buyer, so I think your confusing some of the stuff I do. I just stream + game, and i ONLY stream + game starcraft 2. I will not be playing the best and newest games, and have no plans to. I will be playing only sc2 for about the next 5+ years.
> In fact, my Phenom ii x4 is MORE than powerful enough for my needs, it does everything I want very very smoothly, ie hd x264 encoding and game capture. I'm just replacing my build, not upgrading. I got a bunch of spare pc components so i can basically sell my amd system for more than it'd cost me to upgrade (obviously, opportunity cost aside, i mean i could list some of these coolers and gpu's and hdd's for sale so im essentially 'paying' $500+ but you get what i mean).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Well I'll be using just 1.5v CL9 ram, so that isn't a big issue, but I'll look more into this, thanks for the specifics.
> The max of 39x, I _believe_ that's a bios issue with gigabyte boards, and I _believe_ it's been fixed. GA released a statement when IB first came out in regards to that, I'll ask the Gigabyte thread about it but I believe it was fixed.
> It's not a risk, I think you are just saying you wouldnt risk it because you aren't informed on every motherboard (granted, its a pain in the ass to try to research all this but I have time, this isn't happening tommorow). I think with good research I can find a p67/z68 that isn't any more of a risk than a z68. Like anything, you just have to research what you are buying. From what I've read so far, there is no risk. I mean the motherboard either works or doesn't, if it doesn't work with i5 3570k i think it'd be pretty obvious, there's not some 'risk' there.
> The z77 chipset is fundamentally just not any different than z68 anyways. In fact, even UEFI is being released on some of the p67/z68 boards that didnt have UEFI before.


Okay, so you want your build to last you 5 years right? So you plan on using SATA II and PCIe 2.0 for the next 5 years. It seems odd to me that you want to go 5 years on already outdated technology. Oh well, do what you think is best.

If you do plan on just playing SC2 for the next 5 years, and you don't really want or need to overclock, then why aren't you just buying a locked Sandy chip and H61/H67? Why do you even want the Ivy chip or a high end motherboard? Also, I see used 2500K's going for $150 left and right, not much of a difference especially if you're going best bang for buck. Get one of those.

The risk you take with buying a P67/Z68 motherboard and using an Ivy chip for it is that you buy the board and it isn't flashed for Ivy yet. So you either need to get a cheap Sandy chip or find a BIOS chip for it. More money and time spent.

Sounds to me like you could just get a i5-2400 and H67 and play your old game with your old GPU for the next decade and be perfectly happy. That's my suggestion.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Z68 doesn't rally do USB 3.0 from what I understand.... I wanna add this however. You've had the answers all along for your question.... I will point them out.. Keep your existing hardware or Z68


It's just not 'native support' or something. I dont really care, i mean it has more than just usb 2.0, im sure there's no noticeable difference between non native and native usb 3.0 (or usb 2.0 and 3.0 for anything but large file transfers). I dont use external hdd or external storage anyways. I mean there's no usb 3.0 mouse or keyboard you know.

I havne't really had the answers I was looking for, I mean i read there were some issues with p67 and sli, but it might be just that certain mobo model that came up on google. i can't even find that issue if i try googling for it now.

I also didn't know you can't overclock/volt ram on p67 and z68, that'll definitely influence my decision too (so $10-20 premium for z77 is probably worthwhile, even if it isnt in performance, i like to overclock).
Quote:


> Okay, so you want your build to last you 5 years right? So you plan on using SATA II and PCIe 2.0 for the next 5 years. It seems odd to me that you want to go 5 years on already outdated technology. Oh well, do what you think is best.


No not really lol. Here's my opinion on this:

1. Future proofing is stupid. I, and everyone else here among us, are probably going to be upgrading every 2 years, not 5+. And anything is going to be outdated in 5+ years, FX/Phenom or i5, for that matter.

2. trying to future proof things you have no clue on is stupid. Yea, maybe sata 3 and usb 3 might be 'the future', but we dont know that for sure. It could go the way for firewire or something. Or, it may take 5+ years before usb/sata 3 to be a noticeable increase in performance.

3. USB3 is pretty much just for external drives. it doesnt like affect your keyboard or mouse. I'm not moving large files or using external drives, as i said, ive used 40gb of hdd in 2 years.

4. You wont notice sata 3. no current technology really utilizes sata 3, it'll be a few years before you really can notice (ssd performance is all about 4k write/read anyways, which are below the sata 2 max bandwidth speed anyways).

5. I'm not even using usb3/sata3 items. I just 'upgraded' to a sata 2 x25-m 80gb ssd. I wont be using sata3 or usb3 gear anyways, not for a long time.

6. P67/Z68 has sata3/usb3 anyways! so they might not be onchip native controller, that's not even going to be noticeable, and not noticeable even in benchmarks anyways.

i care about the cpu performance, the gear performance. usb3 and sata 3 and pci 3.0 is 'ahead of its time', it's being rolled out before the relevant hardware is out. by the time these things become important, I will be upgrading my build. Worst case scenario, in 2+ years, I'll buy a z77 motherboard for super cheap lol. not a big deal.

i dont have any usb3/sata3/pci3 items. I will be using basically the same stuff in my system sig (except sata2 x25-m 80gb, ill be using gtx 460 768mb, and then, you know, ~400w psu, nzxt gamma, nzxt sentry 2 fan controller).

Future proofing is stupid. in 5 years i5 will be just as outdated as i3, maybe you get a few months, maybe a year out of it. On top of that, i3 and i5 and phenom ii, are all very very strong, and going to last a long time anyways.

on top of all this, i will only be streaming x264 codex to justintv using OBS, starcraft2 (the expansion hots is coming out soon but isn't goign to require much more at all and only 8gb more of hdd space, and the next expansion will be 3+ years in the future...). I wont be playing bf3, i wont be playing any of the newest games, or anything. as i said, my current build is MORE than strong enough to last enough 5+ years for me as it is, an i5 build with p67/z68 (or z77, too) will be way more than enough.

if i was smart id really just sidegrade/replace to another phenom ii build, but i think for $130, basically, the i5+p67/z68/z77 is... well, will be fun.
Quote:


> If you do plan on just playing SC2 for the next 5 years, and you don't really want or need to overclock, then why aren't you just buying a locked Sandy chip and H61/H67?


Streaming is very cpu intensive. I'm replacing my current computer (someone offering to buy it for a very good price, and i have lots of spare computer components, so i can basically replace my current build with an i5 build for free. obviously its not free, I could make $100+ selling these components, but you get my point).

I also enjoy overclocking a lot. I would not buy a locked cpu. if i wanted to 'save' money id go phenom ii, which frankly might be smarter, but no one regrets buying i5 so im biting the bullet and going i5.

the 3570k, at microcenter, which is 1.5 hours away, is $169. The way I look at it, $10 per 100mhz is good.

Per clock, IB is about 300mhz above SB. If you delid the IB (which im comfortable doing), it'll also overclock further. So 200mhz higher overclock, silicon lottery equivalent, plus 300mhz, 500mhz for $40 price premium. Not even, actually, since i5 2500k for cheapest i can find, is more expensive than $169. But I'd be willing to buy the SB if it was $50 or more cheaper, the problem is i just cant find it that cheap. Usually the IB chip is about $40 more expensive per vendor than SB, but at microcenter, the IB is cheaper than anywhere else, and they dont have the SB.
Quote:


> The risk you take with buying a P67/Z68 motherboard and using an Ivy chip for it is that you buy the board and it isn't flashed for Ivy yet. So you either need to get a cheap Sandy chip or find a BIOS chip for it. More money and time spent.


This isn't a risk to me. I'm 'savvy' enough that I can buy a bios replacement chip for just free-$10, or used where the bios is already updated (whatever board i buy, and from whomever i buy it from, ill make sure to ask that the bios is updated). I can also go to a local store, like microcenter, to get the board flashed. Or, I can ask someone. Or, I can 'rent' a $30 celeron and/or throw it in the trash can sell it on ebay for $15.

I dont consider the bios issue a 'risk'. It's an inconvenience that's well worth it for $40+ (if the savings are that much).

I might end up going with the ud3h z77 for $94. But if I see a p67/z68 for $70 of higher quality, i'm gonna go for it. i think. I dont mind spending the time, I build computers for a hobby and for fun, not professionally (although i do stream for money, i woudlnt say it's in a professional capacity). Delidding a CPU, replacing a bios chip, I find these tasks enjoyable, not frustrating.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'll be using just 1.5v CL9 ram, so that isn't a big issue, but I'll look more into this, thanks for the specifics.
> The max of 39x, I _believe_ that's a bios issue with gigabyte boards, and I _believe_ it's been fixed. GA released a statement when IB first came out in regards to that, I'll ask the Gigabyte thread about it but I believe it was fixed.
> It's not a risk, I think you are just saying you wouldnt risk it because you aren't informed on every motherboard (granted, its a pain in the ass to try to research all this but I have time, this isn't happening tommorow). I think with good research I can find a p67/z68 that isn't any more of a risk than a z68. Like anything, you just have to research what you are buying. From what I've read so far, there is no risk. I mean the motherboard either works or doesn't, if it doesn't work with i5 3570k i think it'd be pretty obvious, there's not some 'risk' there.
> The z77 chipset is fundamentally just not any different than z68 anyways. In fact, even UEFI is being released on some of the p67/z68 boards that didnt have UEFI before.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's just not 'native support' or something. I dont really care, i mean it has more than just usb 2.0, im sure there's no noticeable difference between non native and native usb 3.0 (or usb 2.0 and 3.0 for anything but large file transfers). I dont use external hdd or external storage anyways. I mean there's no usb 3.0 mouse or keyboard you know.
> I havne't really had the answers I was looking for, I mean i read there were some issues with p67 and sli, but it might be just that certain mobo model that came up on google. i can't even find that issue if i try googling for it now.
> I also didn't know you can't overclock/volt ram on p67 and z68, that'll definitely influence my decision too (so $10-20 premium for z77 is probably worthwhile, even if it isnt in performance, i like to overclock).
> No not really lol. Here's my opinion on this:
> 1. Future proofing is stupid. I, and everyone else here among us, are probably going to be upgrading every 2 years, not 5+. And anything is going to be outdated in 5+ years, FX/Phenom or i5, for that matter.
> 2. trying to future proof things you have no clue on is stupid. Yea, maybe sata 3 and usb 3 might be 'the future', but we dont know that for sure. It could go the way for firewire or something. Or, it may take 5+ years before usb/sata 3 to be a noticeable increase in performance.
> 3. USB3 is pretty much just for external drives. it doesnt like affect your keyboard or mouse. I'm not moving large files or using external drives, as i said, ive used 40gb of hdd in 2 years.
> 4. You wont notice sata 3. no current technology really utilizes sata 3, it'll be a few years before you really can notice (ssd performance is all about 4k write/read anyways, which are below the sata 2 max bandwidth speed anyways).
> 5. I'm not even using usb3/sata3 items. I just 'upgraded' to a sata 2 x25-m 80gb ssd. I wont be using sata3 or usb3 gear anyways, not for a long time.
> 6. P67/Z68 has sata3/usb3 anyways! so they might not be onchip native controller, that's not even going to be noticeable, and not noticeable even in benchmarks anyways.
> i care about the cpu performance, the gear performance. usb3 and sata 3 and pci 3.0 is 'ahead of its time', it's being rolled out before the relevant hardware is out. by the time these things become important, I will be upgrading my build. Worst case scenario, in 2+ years, I'll buy a z77 motherboard for super cheap lol. not a big deal.
> i dont have any usb3/sata3/pci3 items. I will be using basically the same stuff in my system sig (except sata2 x25-m 80gb, ill be using gtx 460 768mb, and then, you know, ~400w psu, nzxt gamma, nzxt sentry 2 fan controller).
> Future proofing is stupid. in 5 years i5 will be just as outdated as i3, maybe you get a few months, maybe a year out of it. On top of that, i3 and i5 and phenom ii, are all very very strong, and going to last a long time anyways.
> on top of all this, i will only be streaming x264 codex to justintv using OBS, starcraft2 (the expansion hots is coming out soon but isn't goign to require much more at all and only 8gb more of hdd space, and the next expansion will be 3+ years in the future...). I wont be playing bf3, i wont be playing any of the newest games, or anything. as i said, my current build is MORE than strong enough to last enough 5+ years for me as it is, an i5 build with p67/z68 (or z77, too) will be way more than enough.
> if i was smart id really just sidegrade/replace to another phenom ii build, but i think for $130, basically, the i5+p67/z68/z77 is... well, will be fun.
> Streaming is very cpu intensive. I'm replacing my current computer (someone offering to buy it for a very good price, and i have lots of spare computer components, so i can basically replace my current build with an i5 build for free. obviously its not free, I could make $100+ selling these components, but you get my point).
> I also enjoy overclocking a lot. I would not buy a locked cpu. if i wanted to 'save' money id go phenom ii, which frankly might be smarter, but no one regrets buying i5 so im biting the bullet and going i5.
> the 3570k, at microcenter, which is 1.5 hours away, is $169. The way I look at it, $10 per 100mhz is good.
> Per clock, IB is about 300mhz above SB. If you delid the IB (which im comfortable doing), it'll also overclock further. So 200mhz higher overclock, silicon lottery equivalent, plus 300mhz, 500mhz for $40 price premium. Not even, actually, since i5 2500k for cheapest i can find, is more expensive than $169. But I'd be willing to buy the SB if it was $50 or more cheaper, the problem is i just cant find it that cheap. Usually the IB chip is about $40 more expensive per vendor than SB, but at microcenter, the IB is cheaper than anywhere else, and they dont have the SB.
> This isn't a risk to me. I'm 'savvy' enough that I can buy a bios replacement chip for just free-$10, or used where the bios is already updated (whatever board i buy, and from whomever i buy it from, ill make sure to ask that the bios is updated). I can also go to a local store, like microcenter, to get the board flashed. Or, I can ask someone. Or, I can 'rent' a $30 celeron and/or throw it in the trash can sell it on ebay for $15.
> I dont consider the bios issue a 'risk'. It's an inconvenience that's well worth it for $40+ (if the savings are that much).
> I might end up going with the ud3h z77 for $94. But if I see a p67/z68 for $70 of higher quality, i'm gonna go for it. i think. I dont mind spending the time, I build computers for a hobby and for fun, not professionally (although i do stream for money, i woudlnt say it's in a professional capacity). Delidding a CPU, replacing a bios chip, I find these tasks enjoyable, not frustrating.


I agree on the value and overclocking part...I think your best bet would be a really cheap P67 Maximus IV board, 0 issues but you'd still need the celeron SB to flash. (I got one, g620 actually and it makes for a useful backup chip...dead 3770k I still game alright)

See what deals come out, but if you don't bump into anything and feel the itch to upgrade (cause it REALLY is an upgrade from a Phenom II, specially for a cpu bound game like Starcraft 2 *hint double the fps*) get a z77x-d3h board for a decent board with high end components that is cheap.

EDIT: Also if you wanna stream your games you'd be better off with a 2600k or a discounted 3770k for the HT.
I'll give you an advice now:

-Get a 2600k used...cheap.
-Get PSC or BBSE ram which goes for 40 bucks or so. 2000cl9 2x2gb kits are your best bet. (older ram but overclocks better than ANY of the newer chips, except for higher clocks above 2700mhz, which would require cold lol) Still timings of cl7-9-7-24-1t are easily obtainable, at clocks around 2000mhz-2200mhz for SB, and 2400mhz-2600mhz for IB.
-Get a Maximus P67 or Z68 MIVGene-z or a p67 ud7 board.


----------



## Belial

my phenom ii x4 actually streams more than powerful enough.

In fact I started streaming hd @45 fps on my athlon ii x4 cpu (so im sure the phenom can handle 60fps, my athlon just barely stuttered on 60 fps, and it was the stream, not ingame). I streamed for a year on an athlon ii x4 3.4ghz system and it was perfectly capable. I have been doing a lot of pc tinkering recently but the phenom ii x4 streams hd @60fps perfectly.

i have no problems in performance, really.

for ram i'd go for the cheapest cl9 1.5v ram lol. ram doesnt make a difference. Right now though on newegg, the cheapest ram for 4gb, is like 1866CL9 vs 1600CL8. Isn't that basically the exact same thing? faster speed but loosened the timing... if it was 1866cl8 vs 1600cl8 that'd obviously be better, and even 2000mhzcl9 vs 1600cl8 the 2000mhz is better, but 1866cl9 vs 1600cl8... ***.

thanks, ill look into maximus. i think the z77 ud3h for $94 might be cheaper than a used maximus z68 though, ill look into p67 and different variations of the maximus though.

I dont think I'd find a 2600k cheaper than microcenter's [email protected]$169. If it was under $200, I'd go for an i7 maybe... but really, my athlon ii x4 was more than powerful enough. The only reason I have a phenom ii x4 right now, is because I bought a broken one for $31, then sold my athlon ii x4 for $70 used and made a huge profit and huge upgrade. I'm going i5 3570k by basically doing the same thing.

The 'smart' thing for me to do would really be just replace my system with a Phenom ii x4 c3, and pocket the $130. But what the hell. I dont need the i5 performance but i dont think anyone regrets going i5 so im biting the bullet. Im not upgrading, im selling my current pc for profit and replacing.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> my phenom ii x4 actually streams more than powerful enough.
> In fact I started streaming hd @45 fps on my athlon ii x4 cpu (so im sure the phenom can handle 60fps, my athlon just barely stuttered on 60 fps, and it was the stream, not ingame). I streamed for a year on an athlon ii x4 3.4ghz system and it was perfectly capable. I have been doing a lot of pc tinkering recently but the phenom ii x4 streams hd @60fps perfectly.
> i have no problems in performance, really.
> for ram i'd go for the cheapest cl9 1.5v ram lol. ram doesnt make a difference. Right now though on newegg, the cheapest ram for 4gb, is like 1866CL9 vs 1600CL8. Isn't that basically the exact same thing? faster speed but loosened the timing... if it was 1866cl8 vs 1600cl8 that'd obviously be better, and even 2000mhzcl9 vs 1600cl8 the 2000mhz is better, but 1866cl9 vs 1600cl8... ***.
> thanks, ill look into maximus. i think the z77 ud3h for $94 might be cheaper than a used maximus z68 though, ill look into p67 and different variations of the maximus though.
> I dont think I'd find a 2600k cheaper than microcenter's [email protected]$169. If it was under $200, I'd go for an i7 maybe... but really, my athlon ii x4 was more than powerful enough. The only reason I have a phenom ii x4 right now, is because I bought a broken one for $31, then sold my athlon ii x4 for $70 used and made a huge profit and huge upgrade. I'm going i5 3570k by basically doing the same thing.
> The 'smart' thing for me to do would really be just replace my system with a Phenom ii x4 c3, and pocket the $130. But what the hell. I dont need the i5 performance but i dont think anyone regrets going i5 so im biting the bullet. Im not upgrading, im selling my current pc for profit and replacing.


Cool, I know ram doesn't make or break a system, but if you are into spending less for more older ram is heaps better than current stuff.
Most 2000c9 2x2gb kits will be great and sometimes go for as low as 20 bucks a kit lol

Good luck with the Maximus, that would really be your best bet in any possible scenario. That or the p67 ud7 which is superb too...Try to get a g440 single core celeron, they are dirt cheap, and might come in handy.


----------



## DirektEffekt

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> It's just not 'native support' or something. I dont really care, i mean it has more than just usb 2.0, im sure there's no noticeable difference between non native and native usb 3.0 (or usb 2.0 and 3.0 for anything but large file transfers). I dont use external hdd or external storage anyways. I mean there's no usb 3.0 mouse or keyboard you know.
> I havne't really had the answers I was looking for, I mean i read there were some issues with p67 and sli, but it might be just that certain mobo model that came up on google. i can't even find that issue if i try googling for it now.
> I also didn't know you can't overclock/volt ram on p67 and z68, that'll definitely influence my decision too (so $10-20 premium for z77 is probably worthwhile, even if it isnt in performance, i like to overclock).
> No not really lol. Here's my opinion on this:
> 1. Future proofing is stupid. I, and everyone else here among us, are probably going to be upgrading every 2 years, not 5+. And anything is going to be outdated in 5+ years, FX/Phenom or i5, for that matter.
> 2. trying to future proof things you have no clue on is stupid. Yea, maybe sata 3 and usb 3 might be 'the future', but we dont know that for sure. It could go the way for firewire or something. Or, it may take 5+ years before usb/sata 3 to be a noticeable increase in performance.
> 3. USB3 is pretty much just for external drives. it doesnt like affect your keyboard or mouse. I'm not moving large files or using external drives, as i said, ive used 40gb of hdd in 2 years.
> 4. You wont notice sata 3. no current technology really utilizes sata 3, it'll be a few years before you really can notice (ssd performance is all about 4k write/read anyways, which are below the sata 2 max bandwidth speed anyways).
> 5. I'm not even using usb3/sata3 items. I just 'upgraded' to a sata 2 x25-m 80gb ssd. I wont be using sata3 or usb3 gear anyways, not for a long time.
> 6. P67/Z68 has sata3/usb3 anyways! so they might not be onchip native controller, that's not even going to be noticeable, and not noticeable even in benchmarks anyways.
> i care about the cpu performance, the gear performance. usb3 and sata 3 and pci 3.0 is 'ahead of its time', it's being rolled out before the relevant hardware is out. by the time these things become important, I will be upgrading my build. Worst case scenario, in 2+ years, I'll buy a z77 motherboard for super cheap lol. not a big deal.
> i dont have any usb3/sata3/pci3 items. I will be using basically the same stuff in my system sig (except sata2 x25-m 80gb, ill be using gtx 460 768mb, and then, you know, ~400w psu, nzxt gamma, nzxt sentry 2 fan controller).
> Future proofing is stupid. in 5 years i5 will be just as outdated as i3, maybe you get a few months, maybe a year out of it. On top of that, i3 and i5 and phenom ii, are all very very strong, and going to last a long time anyways.
> on top of all this, i will only be streaming x264 codex to justintv using OBS, starcraft2 (the expansion hots is coming out soon but isn't goign to require much more at all and only 8gb more of hdd space, and the next expansion will be 3+ years in the future...). I wont be playing bf3, i wont be playing any of the newest games, or anything. as i said, my current build is MORE than strong enough to last enough 5+ years for me as it is, an i5 build with p67/z68 (or z77, too) will be way more than enough.
> if i was smart id really just sidegrade/replace to another phenom ii build, but i think for $130, basically, the i5+p67/z68/z77 is... well, will be fun.
> Streaming is very cpu intensive. I'm replacing my current computer (someone offering to buy it for a very good price, and i have lots of spare computer components, so i can basically replace my current build with an i5 build for free. obviously its not free, I could make $100+ selling these components, but you get my point).
> I also enjoy overclocking a lot. I would not buy a locked cpu. if i wanted to 'save' money id go phenom ii, which frankly might be smarter, but no one regrets buying i5 so im biting the bullet and going i5.
> the 3570k, at microcenter, which is 1.5 hours away, is $169. The way I look at it, $10 per 100mhz is good.
> Per clock, IB is about 300mhz above SB. If you delid the IB (which im comfortable doing), it'll also overclock further. So 200mhz higher overclock, silicon lottery equivalent, plus 300mhz, 500mhz for $40 price premium. Not even, actually, since i5 2500k for cheapest i can find, is more expensive than $169. But I'd be willing to buy the SB if it was $50 or more cheaper, the problem is i just cant find it that cheap. Usually the IB chip is about $40 more expensive per vendor than SB, but at microcenter, the IB is cheaper than anywhere else, and they dont have the SB.
> This isn't a risk to me. I'm 'savvy' enough that I can buy a bios replacement chip for just free-$10, or used where the bios is already updated (whatever board i buy, and from whomever i buy it from, ill make sure to ask that the bios is updated). I can also go to a local store, like microcenter, to get the board flashed. Or, I can ask someone. Or, I can 'rent' a $30 celeron and/or throw it in the trash can sell it on ebay for $15.
> I dont consider the bios issue a 'risk'. It's an inconvenience that's well worth it for $40+ (if the savings are that much).
> I might end up going with the ud3h z77 for $94. But if I see a p67/z68 for $70 of higher quality, i'm gonna go for it. i think. I dont mind spending the time, I build computers for a hobby and for fun, not professionally (although i do stream for money, i woudlnt say it's in a professional capacity). Delidding a CPU, replacing a bios chip, I find these tasks enjoyable, not frustrating.






I'm not sure how you can say here that USB3.0 and SATA3 might not be the future. They are absolutely here to stay and there is no way they are going the way of firewire. That's just ignorant. The reason firewire went under is because it was under used, as opposed to USB and SATA which both already have millions of devices which use them. And in fact the advantages of both are already being used by current hardware. My SSD achieves transfer rates which do exceed those possible on SATA 2 and I use USB 3.0 hard drives all the time. The only threat to USB 3.0 is thunderbolt, but because USB is already so wide spread it's really not likely to gain popularity to the point that USB would be phased out. Meanwhile, SATA is currently the only option for internal storage attachment and there are no plans to replace it, so it will be here for years to come.

Additionally, while the 3rd party USB3.0 controllers on z68 do work fine, the third party SATA3 controllers are nothing short of garbage. They almost invariably perform worse than the onboard SATA2 controllers, just because they are attached onto a PCI-e controller from the chipset which can't keep up with the data transfer. If you're not using the native controllers you will lose performance, so if you want SATA3 performance from a board then z77 is a better option than z68.

EDIT: I also think that neither of these techs are "The future". They are the present, we have got plenty of external drives that were easily saturated by USB 2.0 and with SSDs SATA2 hit the limit. These techs are not something that we are using for futureproofing, they are here now and they are being used to improve over their older counterparts now.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> if you are into spending less for more older ram is heaps better than current stuff.
> Most 2000c9 2x2gb kits will be great and sometimes go for as low as 20 bucks a kit lol


I'm sorry what? I really have no clue what you are talking about, can you go a little more indepth?

As I always understood it - and I might be a bit outdated on this, I'm more familiar with AMD than Intel - you should just get the cheapest 1.5v RAM with CL9 or better. On newegg right now the cheapest ram is both a 1866 CL9 ram and 1600 CL8 RAM. Which, like, aren't they exactly the same thing?

Like isn't 1333mhz CL9 1.5v RAM the exact same as 1600mhz CL9 1.65v RAM... right? I mean an i5 3570k at [email protected] is not a different processor, it's an i5 3570k the same as any other (granted, silicon lottery makes a difference but it's architecturally the same).

Anyways, from there just pick the 'best', ie go by reviews or something but usually that info isn't really out there, it's just by name brand or something. And also, I understood that for intel 1600mhz is really the sweet spot (and unlike AMD, intel wants more mhz over tighter timings, ie a step up in speed is better than tighter usually, but you have diminishing returns after around 1600mhz+).
Quote:


> I'm not sure how you can say here that USB3.0 and SATA3 might not be the future. They are absolutely here to stay and there is no way they are going the way of firewire. That's just ignorant. The reason firewire went under is because it was under used, as opposed to USB and SATA which both already have millions of devices which use them. And in fact the advantages of both are already being used by current hardware. My SSD achieves transfer rates which do exceed those possible on SATA 2 and I use USB 3.0 hard drives all the time. The only threat to USB 3.0 is thunderbolt, but because USB is already so wide spread it's really not likely to gain popularity to the point that USB would be phased out. Meanwhile, SATA is currently the only option for internal storage attachment and there are no plans to replace it, so it will be here for years to come.


Yes, if you want to get specific, I'm aware of how much better USB 3.0 and Sata3 are over legacy, and how they will definitely be the future.

My point was that USB3.0/SATA3 is:
1. I do not use anything that uses these ports, and I know for 100% certainty I won't be using that uses such ports in the next 3+ years
2. They are 100%, these days, only useful for storage, which I don't care for, I don't move lots of files around or anything, like I said, I have used only 40gb of HDD in 2 years.
3. At the moment, they are not even noticeable increase in performance, for example 4k write/read is the most important in ssd and 4k write/read does not even approach sata2 bandwidth limits.
4. p67/z68 motherboards already have usb 3.0/sata3 so the whole argument of buying z77 because somehow p67/z68 doesnt have it, is absurd and isn't true.

I can promise you, I do not use sata3 or usb3.0. Do you even use usb/sata 3.0? If you do, do you even notice a difference? No, of course not. Cd drives are as outdated as floppies, so it's not like I need a sata 3 bluray drive or whatever (who uses bluray even lol). Mice and keyboards dont use them either. Sata/usb 3.0 is only for transferring large files, basically, and I dont use external storage. My 80gb sata 2 ssd is twice as much space and capacity that I need.

Your only reaching sequential speeds above sata, and you would only notice a couple seconds on huge transfers since it's all 4k write/read on ssds anyways. You go over the sata2 bandwidth speed less than 1% of the time, like almost never (ie sequential or whateve rit is that is never used but is always advertised).

You might use external drives all the time, but I don't. And I won't anytime soon. And worst case scenario, oh my god, it's a few seconds slower. And it doesn't matter, because hardware doesnt yet really use sata/usb3.0, it's not like there's a noticeable difference, and this whole thing is stupid because p67/z68 already has usb3.0 and sata3 (errmugerd its not native controller).

I'll be looking at Gen 3 boards so there's no sata3 problem. Or maybe there is, i really dont give a **** dude. This **** is not relevant today, it's not relevant to me, and in 2 years, worst case scenario, I buy a new motherboard because.... my transfer speeds are 1-2 seconds too long on the external hdd i never use?
Quote:


> EDIT: I also think that neither of these techs are "The future". They are the present, we have got plenty of external drives that were easily saturated by USB 2.0 and with SSDs SATA2 hit the limit. These techs are not something that we are using for futureproofing, they are here now and they are being used to improve over their older counterparts now.


But they don't. They might saturate it in sequential write, which you only use less than 1% of the time, and is completely unnoticeable in real world usage. random 4k, 4k write/read, etc.... they never go anywhere near saturating sata 2, even on the fastest of ssd's today.

I got a sata2 ssd. It's going to last me at least 2 years, if not 5+.... seriously. goofy.

Thanks for your input but that's totally not what I'm doing or care for. Worst case scenario, I buy z77 in 2 years, because the non-native controller is just soooo bad.

If that's really all z77 has to offer - slightly better usb3.0/sata3.0 than the usb/sata3.0 on p67/z68 already on those boards, on hardware I do not have and will not use (i just upgraded from hdd to ssd, I wont be upgrading any further ANYTIME soon), with speeds that aren't noticeably better, and only in large transfers that I don't care about anyways, then I'm buying p67/z68. I could have just gone with a sata 2 hdd and been fine, I only got an ssd because it turned out to be cheaper than a hdd when I realized I only need 64gb used.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I'm sorry what? I really have no clue what you are talking about, can you go a little more indepth?
> As I always understood it - and I might be a bit outdated on this, I'm more familiar with AMD than Intel - you should just get the cheapest 1.5v RAM with CL9 or better. On newegg right now the cheapest ram is both a 1866 CL9 ram and 1600 CL8 RAM. Which, like, aren't they exactly the same thing?
> Like isn't 1333mhz CL9 1.5v RAM the exact same as 1600mhz CL9 1.65v RAM... right? I mean an i5 3570k at [email protected] is not a different processor, it's an i5 3570k the same as any other (granted, silicon lottery makes a difference but it's architecturally the same).
> Anyways, from there just pick the 'best', ie go by reviews or something but usually that info isn't really out there, it's just by name brand or something. And also, I understood that for intel 1600mhz is really the sweet spot (and unlike AMD, intel wants more mhz over tighter timings, ie a step up in speed is better than tighter usually, but you have diminishing returns after around 1600mhz+).


Intel likes higher RAM frequencies AND tighter timings. But will it make a huge difference for SC2 and streaming to JustinTV? Probably not...

1333MHz CL9 1.5v is slower than 1600MHz CL9 1.65v, the 1333MHz uses less power though. If I were you I would get 1600-1866MHz RAM with CL9 or CL8 timings. 1.35-1.5 volts. Its good performance and pretty cheap.

1600MHz CL8


2133MHz CL10


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Intel likes higher RAM frequencies AND tighter timings


Of course, but if it's the choice of 1333mhzCL9 to 1600mhzCL9 vs 1333mhzCL8, the 1600mhzCL9, generally, will win out (certain programs and even the same rig sometimes will be different, obviously), generally, with intel (i think its diminishing returns after 1600mhz, as i've seen though).

Whereas because AMD imc can only go up to 1333mhz or 1600mhz or something like that, at least on deneb/thuban, they really only appreciate timings, although higher speed is better, just not as good as more timings. most of the time, h263 codec is actually one application where speed is more important, but only sometimes.
Quote:


> 1333MHz CL9 1.5v is slower than 1600MHz CL9 1.65v, the 1333MHz uses less power though. If I were you I would get 1600-1866MHz RAM with CL9 or CL8 timings. 1.35-1.5 volts. Its good performance and pretty cheap.


Um... well is it? I mean... would you consider a quadcore, i5 ivy bridge cpu, at [email protected] volt, a different chip than a [email protected]? In the same sense, the 4ghz chip is 'faster', but is it really faster? Or is just overvolted and clocked differently?

Am I just not making sense at all? I feel like I'm not being understood on this ram thing. Like... when I'm overclocking my AMD system's ram, it's 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I could either go to 1600mhz CL9 1.65v (1.6166vdimm), or 1333mhz CL8 1.65v. It's both the same thing.

Like I wouldn't list my ram on ebay or something as "1600mhz CL10 1.5v RAM". I wouldn't list it as "1066mhz CL 8 1.5v RAM". It's just 1333mhz CL9 1.5v, although all 3 of those are really the same, right? What about JEDEC specs, right, i mean those even show tighter/looser timings based on slower/quicker speed respectively.

And yea, 1333mhz *CL9* 1.5v is going to be slower than 1600mhz *CL9* 1.5. My question was *1866mhzCL9 1.5v vs 1600mhzCL8 1.5v*.

I mean, 1333mhzCL9 1.5v is the same ram as 1600mhz CL9 1.65v, is it not? Isn't that simply the same 1333mhzCL9 1.5v RAM, with a little more juice to 1.65v, and then overclocked to 1600mhz with that extra juice? Which probably isn't the overclock limit of the ram anyways. Right?

Does what I say here make no sense at all? My ram. It runs at 1333mhz CL 9 1.5v. Overclocking, silicon lottery, luck, totally aside, this same RAM will run 1600mhz CL10 1.5v, or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. Its all the same.

So isn't 1866 CL9 1.5v ram, the same as 1600mhz CL8 1.5v ram? What's the difference, besides that the speed raised, timings loosened, a 'give and take', a balance bar, that essentially just is the exact same load, but which may or may not be better for one system or another, but you could really run it either way with either ram.

I dont know what your posting those benches for, they dont really tell me anything or are really relevant I feel. Sometimes timings is more important, sometimes speed is, depends on the system, and application, and lots of things. I mean you got 1333mhzCL9 ram, but it could be better to run it as 1066mhzCL8 ram for some application.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Of course, but if it's the choice of 1333mhzCL9 to 1600mhzCL9 vs 1333mhzCL8, the 1600mhzCL9, generally, will win out (certain programs and even the same rig sometimes will be different, obviously), generally, with intel (i think its diminishing returns after 1600mhz, as i've seen though).
> Whereas because AMD imc can only go up to 1333mhz or 1600mhz or something like that, at least on deneb/thuban, they really only appreciate timings, although higher speed is better, just not as good as more timings. most of the time, h263 codec is actually one application where speed is more important, but only sometimes.
> Um... well is it? I mean... would you consider a quadcore, i5 ivy bridge cpu, at [email protected] volt, a different chip than a [email protected]? In the same sense, the 4ghz chip is 'faster', but is it really faster? Or is just overvolted and clocked differently?
> Am I just not making sense at all? I feel like I'm not being understood on this ram thing. Like... when I'm overclocking my AMD system's ram, it's 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I could either go to 1600mhz CL9 1.65v (1.6166vdimm), or 1333mhz CL8 1.65v. It's both the same thing.
> Like I wouldn't list my ram on ebay or something as "1600mhz CL10 1.5v RAM". I wouldn't list it as "1066mhz CL 8 1.5v RAM". It's just 1333mhz CL9 1.5v, although all 3 of those are really the same, right? What about JEDEC specs, right, i mean those even show tighter/looser timings based on slower/quicker speed respectively.
> And yea, 1333mhz *CL9* 1.5v is going to be slower than 1600mhz *CL9* 1.5. My question was *1866mhzCL9 1.5v vs 1600mhzCL8 1.5v*.
> I mean, 1333mhzCL9 1.5v is the same ram as 1600mhz CL9 1.65v, is it not? Isn't that simply the same 1333mhzCL9 1.5v RAM, with a little more juice to 1.65v, and then overclocked to 1600mhz with that extra juice? Which probably isn't the overclock limit of the ram anyways. Right?
> Does what I say here make no sense at all? My ram. It runs at 1333mhz CL 9 1.5v. Overclocking, silicon lottery, luck, totally aside, this same RAM will run 1600mhz CL10 1.5v, or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. Its all the same.
> So isn't 1866 CL9 1.5v ram, the same as 1600mhz CL8 1.5v ram? What's the difference, besides that the speed raised, timings loosened, a 'give and take', a balance bar, that essentially just is the exact same load, but which may or may not be better for one system or another, but you could really run it either way with either ram.


No, what you say does not make sense. Yes is the same CPU that is stock at 3.3GHz and then overclocked to 4.1GHz, but they do not perform the same. One completes operations more quickly than the other one. Not all RAM is going to work outside of its factory specs. Same with CPU's that's why people overclock and HOPE to achieve results. It is not guaranteed.

You said you only wanted a 4GB kit right?

This stuff is on sale and is terrific RAM with respectable frequency and stellar timings..
Crucial Ballistix Tactical Tracer 4GB (2 x 2GB) 1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148516


----------



## Belial

Right... so will you pay me $300 for my 'special i5 (3570k)' because it's [email protected], even though it's just a standard 3.3ghz 3570k? It's not a different chip. It's just pushed to a higher speed..

It's hard to find a right analogy or something for this but...

like my ram, like i said. 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I can set it to 1600mhzCL10 1.5 or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. It's all the same 'thing'.

Isn't 1866mhzCL9 1.5v RAM exactly the same as 1600mhzCL81.5v? Yes, the 1866 is faster but looser at stock, but like it could very well just be the exact same stick of ram, the same chips, set at a different speed and timing.

Like 1600mhz CL5 1.5v RAM is clearly superior to 1866mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. You could probably loosen it to like 2000+mhz CL9 1.5v. Right? Or, you got 2000mhz CL15 1.5v RAM. That is clearly worse than the 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. Or, you got 1600mhz CL8 1.65 ram, that's the same as 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM, and worse than 1600mhz CL8 1.5v RAM.


----------



## Belial

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148516

Yes...
and for 1 penny cheaper:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148495
x 2.

Now these 2 RAM sticks might have different ICs, or one of them might just be fundamentally better or designed better, so maybe the answer is different in this case.

But speaking generally, what is better:
1866mhz CL9 1.5v OR 1600mhz CL8 1.5v

I mean aren't they really just the exact same? And since speed > timing, generally, on intel, even if you got the 1600mhz ram, you'd just run it at 1866mhz CL9 1.5v, right?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Right... so will you pay me $300 for my 'special i5 (3570k)' because it's [email protected], even though it's just a standard 3.3ghz 3570k? It's not a different chip. It's just pushed to a higher speed..
> It's hard to find a right analogy or something for this but...
> like my ram, like i said. 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I can set it to 1600mhzCL10 1.5 or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. It's all the same 'thing'.
> Isn't 1866mhzCL9 1.5v RAM exactly the same as 1600mhzCL81.5v? Yes, the 1866 is faster but looser at stock, but like it could very well just be the exact same stick of ram, the same chips, set at a different speed and timing.
> Like 1600mhz CL5 1.5v RAM is clearly superior to 1866mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. You could probably loosen it to like 2000+mhz CL9 1.5v. Right? Or, you got 2000mhz CL15 1.5v RAM. That is clearly worse than the 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. Or, you got 1600mhz CL8 1.65 ram, that's the same as 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM, and worse than 1600mhz CL8 1.5v RAM.


Actually if you find me an i5-3570K that can do 4.5GHz at 1.0v I would pay $300 for it. I know a guy that just sold a 3770K for $500 because it does 5.5GHz at 1.6v which is quite rare. Even though two chips are the same model number does not mean they overclock the same. They make several batches and chips closest to the middle of the silicon wafer are usually more potent than ones cut off the end. This process is referred to as "binning"

And 1600MHz CL8 is not the same as 1866MHz CL9, especially with an Ivy CPU, case and point...

1600 CL8


1866 CL9


Same exact system, same exact RAM, different speeds, different scores...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Right... so will you pay me $300 for my 'special i5 (3570k)' because it's [email protected], even though it's just a standard 3.3ghz 3570k? It's not a different chip. It's just pushed to a higher speed..
> It's hard to find a right analogy or something for this but...
> like my ram, like i said. 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I can set it to 1600mhzCL10 1.5 or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. It's all the same 'thing'.
> Isn't 1866mhzCL9 1.5v RAM exactly the same as 1600mhzCL81.5v? Yes, the 1866 is faster but looser at stock, but like it could very well just be the exact same stick of ram, the same chips, set at a different speed and timing.
> Like 1600mhz CL5 1.5v RAM is clearly superior to 1866mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. You could probably loosen it to like 2000+mhz CL9 1.5v. Right? Or, you got 2000mhz CL15 1.5v RAM. That is clearly worse than the 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. Or, you got 1600mhz CL8 1.65 ram, that's the same as 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM, and worse than 1600mhz CL8 1.5v RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually if you find me an i5-3570K that can do 4.5GHz at 1.0v I would pay $300 for it. I know a guy that just sold a 3770K for $500 because it does 5.5GHz at 1.6v which is quite rare. Even though two chips are the same model number does not mean they overclock the same. They make several batches and chips closest to the middle of the silicon wafer are usually more potent than ones cut off the end. This process is referred to as "binning"
> 
> And 1600MHz CL8 is not the same as 1866MHz CL9, especially with an Ivy CPU, case and point...
> 
> 1600 CL8
> 
> 
> 1866 CL9
> 
> 
> Same exact system, same exact RAM, different speeds, different scores...
Click to expand...

he needs to start a thread, why is still being discussed here, with him.?


----------



## 8bitclocker

Add me!

Username: 8bitclocker
Chip Model: BX80637I73770k
Batch #: 3230B687
Max OC: 5126.73 mhz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2636512

P.S.
Made in Costa Rica o_0


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Right... so will you pay me $300 for my 'special i5 (3570k)' because it's [email protected], even though it's just a standard 3.3ghz 3570k? It's not a different chip. It's just pushed to a higher speed..
> It's hard to find a right analogy or something for this but...
> like my ram, like i said. 1333mhzCL9 1.5v. I can set it to 1600mhzCL10 1.5 or 1600mhz CL9 1.65v. It's all the same 'thing'.
> Isn't 1866mhzCL9 1.5v RAM exactly the same as 1600mhzCL81.5v? Yes, the 1866 is faster but looser at stock, but like it could very well just be the exact same stick of ram, the same chips, set at a different speed and timing.
> Like 1600mhz CL5 1.5v RAM is clearly superior to 1866mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. You could probably loosen it to like 2000+mhz CL9 1.5v. Right? Or, you got 2000mhz CL15 1.5v RAM. That is clearly worse than the 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM. Or, you got 1600mhz CL8 1.65 ram, that's the same as 1600mhz CL9 1.5v RAM, and worse than 1600mhz CL8 1.5v RAM.


Different ram chips clock differently, there are people that know how to distinguish them in whatever brand/model ram sticks there are and pick the ones that will go faster or will be better for a certain application.
I just said that ram that can do cl7-9-7-24-1t at 2000mhz with 1.65v will be much better than newer ram that can only do 1866mhz cl9-9-9-24-2t at the same voltage and those contain different chips.
And happily, you can find the former for little money, used, in 2x2gb kits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148516
> Yes...
> and for 1 penny cheaper:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820148495
> x 2.
> Now these 2 RAM sticks might have different ICs, or one of them might just be fundamentally better or designed better, so maybe the answer is different in this case.
> But speaking generally, what is better:
> 1866mhz CL9 1.5v OR 1600mhz CL8 1.5v
> I mean aren't they really just the exact same? And since speed > timing, generally, on intel, even if you got the 1600mhz ram, you'd just run it at 1866mhz CL9 1.5v, right?


You won't notice a difference between 1600mhz cl9 random generic crap, but that doesn't mean others will, so just buy whatever you want. Same with the board, get the cheapest thing that will suit your needs if you don't use sata3 storage or faster ssd's, but remember if you eventually do get a sata3 ssd your board will limit the transfer speeds that's all.

Good luck with your new build.


----------



## Belial

Yes, I am 2 steps ahead. I am perfectly aware that an i5 at 4ghz @ 1.0vcore (i didnt even say anything like that?) is great, and that some ram is better than other.

Obviously, when buying ram, I will be looking in-depth into the specific ram. This question is not so complicated, the answer was supposed to be very simple but instead I'm getting a newbs guide written many times over here.

You got 2 ram, same brand, same ics. 1600mhz CL 8 1.5v, or 1866mhz CL9 1.5v. Isn't that essentially the same thing. I'm completely aware that ram can be different, some things like timings, some like speed, some ram ICs overclock better than others, etc. It's a very generic, basic question, please dont read too much into it.
Quote:


> You won't notice a difference between 1600mhz cl9 random generic crap, but that doesn't mean others will, so just buy whatever you want.


I am completely aware of that, but again most people probably wouldn't even notice the difference between an IB and SB, much less an i5 and an i3. That doesn't mean people still don't try to figure out what's the best for their money. I'm simply trying to do the same, sorry if everyone here just doesnt even bother with ram and buys willy nilly.
Quote:


> Same with the board, get the cheapest thing that will suit your needs if you don't use sata3 storage or faster ssd's, but remember if you eventually do get a sata3 ssd your board will limit the transfer speeds that's all.


The thing is, p67/z68 has usb/sata 3.0 so it's an argument that isn't even based in reality.

Sata3 really is not utilized by SSDs. if you look up how SSDs work (see I can play that too), you'll see that sequential writes and transfer speeds that go over sata 2 bandwidth limit, are used less than 1% of the time in SSD performance, and are the least noticeable. That's why going by the advertised specifications of an SSD is worthless - an SSD can be many times better than another, but you wouldn't know it by looking at what the flashy label says. You gotta go by 4k writes, and then 4k reads, which make up 50% and i believe something like 10-20% respectively. Everything else is much less in usage, with the faster, over 200mb/s bandwidth (sic?) , ie over sata2 limit, transfer types almost never being used and completely unnoticeable.

Basically, at the moment, sata 3 drives aren't going to be noticeable over a good sata2 drive, or rather, a high quality sata3 ssd will not appear to run any slower on sata 2 than on sata 3.

And, I will not be buying a sata 3 ssd for at least 5+ years, no time in the foreseeable future. I know it's impossible to understand, but someone who's only used 40gb of HDD simply is not using large files all the time, is not transferring large files, does not use external drives. I dont even have a usb drive, cd drive, or external hdd, nor have ever had a problem with not having one.

And, god forbid some weird emergency happens where I need such a thing, I can live with the .2 seconds 'lost' of my life because of the slower legacy speeds... and pocket the extra cash for something else to be better.

I will be only playing starcraft2, a rather old game, for a few years. I can say with confidence on this too, and I've only played sc2 for the last 2 years. I'm just not the type of person to play a new game every week. So please, this is not your build, this is my build, my needs. Just compatability, overclockability, performance. SLI isn't important but I'd consider paying maybe $10 for it. I won't be upgrading for a very long time, and upgrading in 4 years is perfectly fine, your sata 3 z77 will be outdated by then anyways. Futureproofing is stupid.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yes, I am 2 steps ahead. I am perfectly aware that an i5 at 4ghz @ 1.0vcore (i didnt even say anything like that?) is great, and that some ram is better than other.
> Obviously, when buying ram, I will be looking in-depth into the specific ram. This question is not so complicated, the answer was supposed to be very simple but instead I'm getting a newbs guide written many times over here.
> You got 2 ram, same brand, same ics. 1600mhz CL 8 1.5v, or 1866mhz CL9 1.5v. Isn't that essentially the same thing. I'm completely aware that ram can be different, some things like timings, some like speed, some ram ICs overclock better than others, etc. It's a very generic, basic question, please dont read too much into it.
> I am completely aware of that, but again most people probably wouldn't even notice the difference between an IB and SB, much less an i5 and an i3. That doesn't mean people still don't try to figure out what's the best for their money. I'm simply trying to do the same, sorry if everyone here just doesnt even bother with ram and buys willy nilly.
> The thing is, p67/z68 has usb/sata 3.0 so it's an argument that isn't even based in reality.
> Sata3 really is not utilized by SSDs. if you look up how SSDs work (see I can play that too), you'll see that sequential writes and transfer speeds that go over sata 2 bandwidth limit, are used less than 1% of the time in SSD performance, and are the least noticeable. That's why going by the advertised specifications of an SSD is worthless - an SSD can be many times better than another, but you wouldn't know it by looking at what the flashy label says. You gotta go by 4k writes, and then 4k reads, which make up 50% and i believe something like 10-20% respectively. Everything else is much less in usage, with the faster, over 200mb/s bandwidth (sic?) , ie over sata2 limit, transfer types almost never being used and completely unnoticeable.
> Basically, at the moment, sata 3 drives aren't going to be noticeable over a good sata2 drive, or rather, a high quality sata3 ssd will not appear to run any slower on sata 2 than on sata 3.
> And, I will not be buying a sata 3 ssd for at least 5+ years, no time in the foreseeable future. I know it's impossible to understand, but someone who's only used 40gb of HDD simply is not using large files all the time, is not transferring large files, does not use external drives. I dont even have a usb drive, cd drive, or external hdd, nor have ever had a problem with not having one.
> And, god forbid some weird emergency happens where I need such a thing, I can live with the .2 seconds 'lost' of my life because of the slower legacy speeds... and pocket the extra cash for something else to be better.
> I will be only playing starcraft2, a rather old game, for a few years. I can say with confidence on this too, and I've only played sc2 for the last 2 years. I'm just not the type of person to play a new game every week. So please, this is not your build, this is my build, my needs. Just compatability, overclockability, performance. SLI isn't important but I'd consider paying maybe $10 for it. I won't be upgrading for a very long time, and upgrading in 4 years is perfectly fine, your sata 3 z77 will be outdated by then anyways. Futureproofing is stupid.


No one says you should futureproof either, just that z77 offers better overclocking potential for someone who will compete at benchmarking level, or someone who wants to avoid troubleshooting stuff or researching a lot to find an old board that IS compatible and hassle free with your new IB cpu.
I've said all I have to say to you, I won't bother anymore and I'm quite patient actually...


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

cleaned and reopened.

Folks, remember, we are all here to teach, spread our knowledge and correct one another. I ask kindly that you don't resort to personal attacks, name calling, trolling, singling out a member or members or pass condescending comments at each other to satisfy your ego. Let us respect each other and act like civilized mature human beings that we are


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I needed 1.23v for 4.4ghz, 1.112v for 4.2ghz and 1.31v for 4.6ghz...prime95 stable 18hs. 4.9ghz required 1.48v for stability, 5ghz was too hot to stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here's what I can get out of mine..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vaporizer*
> 
> here's my 4.5. bios vcore is 1.235
> 
> Edit: prime95 for 1hr. avg seems around mid-50's just by glancing. EK supr. copper/plexi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Good chip
> Mine without delidding. Max temp 65.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Happy New Years *VonDutch* - and others too!!!
> My first 3770K needed 1.248v to be stable at 4.5GHz - but that chip died in a tragic delidding accident (small nick in pcb is all it takes!).
> My second 3770K needs 1.288v to be stable at 4.5GHz. Bummer as I was hoping for a better replacement chip! But it OCs to 5.2GHz.
> I then tried another 3770K and a 3750K, and they had a bit lower vcore requirement for 4.5GHz, but did not OC past 5.0GHz, so no good.
> Also, the 2nd 3770K would do 4.5GHz on an MPower at 1.25v, where as it needs the 1.288v for the P8Z68-V/Gen 3 and the Sabertooth Z77.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Man, my per-delidded 4.5GHz temps at 1.248v were in the 90C range with an H80!!! Temps go up fast with higher vcore on the IBs before they are delidded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> This is true about some IVY bridge chips. Not all. My chip hasn't run hot @ all. It does 4.8GHz @ 1.260 with a max temp of 72. As I didn't do any other overclocking past that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Here is my 3570k @ 4.5ghz, it was running prime95 and then furmark on the gtx670.
> And yes, the water was heated up all the way, it wasnt a multi hour prime run, but it took around 30 mins for the water to cool down, the temps were 45c idle for around 30 mins straight after running it (no diff in temp even when I run it overnight so that is further proving that). Normally my idle is 25c or so when just at the desktop. Prime ran for around 20 some minutes and furmark was going for 15 mins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glc24*
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!
> This is my initial overclock. Not sure if I would really gain much going to 4.8,but I may try to achieve it with no more than 1.25V-1.27V.
> Temps are pretty decent for 12 hours on Prime too.
> 
> i7 3770K batch #3229A935
> Asus Z77 Sabertooth with 1708 BIOS
> Corsair H100i with push/pull using Cougar Vortex 1500rpm Fans
> Greg


thanks you all, im curious about ivy's running at 4.5ghz, and the vcore needed,
compare that to higher oc's with the same (delidded) chip's we have, to see if a ivy is worth delidding, to archieve higher oc's with low vcore


----------



## 8bitclocker

Trying to find a way to hit 5.2ghz, which I've set as my goal. Haven't played with any other oc factors excluding vcore voltage, ratio, and bclk. I'm raising vcore voltage slowly with control center, but my primary issue is the OS freezing and not being able to change any factors because of this. However if i'm looking at my mobo's debug led, temperatures are showing 30-35C. This usually happens around the 50 and 51 multiplier, 49 works perfectly fine at 1.4 but anything after that (the 49 multiplier)just blows. I also tried increasing bclk to 106.2 x 49 (slowly)to achieve 5.2 but it froze. Please help asap


----------



## 8bitclocker

Trying to find a way to hit 5.2ghz, which I've set as my goal. Haven't played with any other oc factors excluding vcore voltage, ratio, and bclk. I'm raising vcore voltage slowly with control center, but my primary issue is the OS freezing and not being able to change any factors because of this. However if i'm looking at my mobo's debug led, temperatures are showing 30-35C. This usually happens around the 50 and 51 multiplier, 49 works perfectly fine at 1.4 but anything after that (the 49 multiplier)just blows. I also tried increasing bclk to 106.2 x 49 (slowly)to achieve 5.2 but it froze. Please help asap









EDIT: accidently clicked submit twice


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Trying to find a way to hit 5.2ghz, which I've set as my goal. Haven't played with any other oc factors excluding vcore voltage, ratio, and bclk. I'm raising vcore voltage slowly with control center, but my primary issue is the OS freezing and not being able to change any factors because of this. However if i'm looking at my mobo's debug led, temperatures are showing 30-35C. This usually happens around the 50 and 51 multiplier, 49 works perfectly fine at 1.4 but anything after that (the 49 multiplier)just blows. I also tried increasing bclk to 106.2 x 49 (slowly)to achieve 5.2 but it froze. Please help asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: accidently clicked submit twice


trying to show you my 5.2ghz validation,
somehow my old oc's dont work anymore with the cvf file,
doesnt matter what version i use, it says this,

File 52ghz.cvf upload : OK
Checksum Computed : OK
Checksum Validated : YES
ERROR ! Your CPU-Z Version is outdated. Please upgrade to CPU-Z 1.61.3+ (now available on www.cpuid.com)

using latest 1.63, or the older 1.61.5 doesnt matter...o well

better leave blck set to 100,
finetuning settings for higher oc's gets more important, that i know..
for example blck, it matters to set it by hand to 100, instead of using auto,
another could be, using XMP profile for ram, i couldnt use it for higher oc's
you need more vcore to get to the higher oc's, the vcore jumps are alot bigger..


5.4ghz needed 1.750V vcore to get this validation,
5.5ghz needed 1.850V vcore..could only get that by disabling HT, and shut down 2 cores ..lol
my mobo is limited to 1.850V vcore max..


----------



## 8bitclocker

So it's okay to poke around 1.6v with a h100 briefly?


----------



## VonDutch

im at 1.650V vcore running 5.2ghz while writing this,
but i cant get it validated somehow??
same error, software outdated, but a 5.0ghz i just tried worked..grmbl..

for me, yes, no problem running it briefly, all upto the ocer i guess









this is the only proof i have, running it now,


i win ..lol, here it is..


----------



## 8bitclocker

I see, I got 5.126 with 1.50v and I thought 5.2 would require 1.6v max. Guess ill have to add more voltage to my cpu.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> I see, I got 5.126 with 1.50v and I thought 5.2 would require 1.6v max. Guess ill have to add more voltage to my cpu.


you can try, see what you need to boot,
i tried 1.610 at first for the 5.2ghz, no go, not even boot
so to make sure i just put in 1.650V vcore ..lol

k, back to normal daily oc..haha
already running this 5.2ghz/1.650V vcore more then 15min









back,
i noticed for higher oc's, the vcore jumps needed for every 100mhz more,
are getting bigger to.. if you had to up vcore 0.1V from 5.0ghz to 5.1ghz,
you prolly need more then that to get from 5.1ghz to 5.2ghz see


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> thanks you all, im curious about ivy's running at 4.5ghz, and the vcore needed,
> compare that to higher oc's with the same (delidded) chip's we have, to see if a ivy is worth delidding, to archieve higher oc's with low vcore


I know one thing that holds true. The Silicon Lottery. My first 2600K was from Malaysia & it was Terrible. I sent it back & got a another one & it was from Costa Rica. On my H100 I could get it good & stable in my eyes with Prime95 for 4hrs @ 5.4GHz, but it would 81C cause of the 1.48 volts it took. This 3770K is even better, as it takes 1.280 to do 4.8. I haven't pushed it any further cause I want it on a Full Loop first.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> I know one thing that holds true. The Silicon Lottery. My first 2600K was from Malaysia & it was Terrible. I sent it back & got a another one & it was from Costa Rica. On my H100 I could get it good & stable in my eyes with Prime95 for 4hrs @ 5.4GHz, but it would 81C cause of the 1.48 volts it took. This 3770K is even better, as it takes 1.280 to do 4.8. I haven't pushed it any further cause I want it on a Full Loop first.


mine is from costa rica, of what i see here, they are better for ocing then malasia chips,
mine is just average tho, my highest oc is 4.8ghz at 1.420V vcore..24H prime stable,
4.9ghz needs about 1.510V vcore, which is to much for me personally to run 24/7
daily oc is 4.7ghz , 1.310V vcore running offset..highest vid 1.2560 + 0.055V offset


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> mine is from costa rica, of what i see here, they are better for ocing then malasia chips,
> mine is just average tho, my highest oc is 4.8ghz at 1.420V vcore..24H prime stable,
> 4.9ghz needs about 1.510V vcore, which is to much for me personally to run 24/7
> daily oc is 4.7ghz , 1.310V vcore running offset..highest vid 1.2560 + 0.055V offset


That's better than most. I don't plan to run no more tha 5GHz for daily use, but I will dang sure see how far I can go LOL!!!! 4.7 & a 7970 is good for anything in my IMO. I went on Xstreme Systems & it's some Terrible IVY's on there. I saw one where he couldn't get past 4.2. I just shook my head, feel bad for him. Hopefully Haswell will go forward for those looking to sidegrade their Rig


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> That's better than most. I don't plan to run no more tha 5GHz for daily use, but I will dang sure see how far I can go LOL!!!! 4.7 & a 7970 is good for anything in my IMO. I went on Xstreme Systems & it's some Terrible IVY's on there. I saw one where he couldn't get past 4.2. I just shook my head, feel bad for him. Hopefully Haswell will go forward for those looking to sidegrade their Rig


i noticed reading around on the forum,
peeps who buy ivy lately, need alot more vcore to oc then the first batches,
if yours is,
"This 3770K is even better, as it takes 1.280 to do 4.8."
it should ne no problem running that 24/7 if temps permit..

i hope with haswell, intel learned from the ivy mistake,
and change the distance ihs/die, and use better tim if possible..lol
i dont think i will sidegrade tho..


----------



## 8bitclocker

5.2ghz accomplished!! Had three reboots before I could click "validate", one corrupted file which shut my pc down right when i was about to safe the cvf file, and another one showed 5.199.10 ghz.
The key was to set the bclk at 100mhz for stability, and increasing your voltage by a big chunk after the 49th multiplier. Won't be overclocking over that for a sizable amount of time, my cpu deserves a break.
And of course, the validation itself:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637043


----------



## megawatz

Username: MegaWatz
Chip Model: i5-3570K
Batch #: 3217D081
Max OC: 4223.89
CPUZ Validation Link: CPU-Z Validation Link


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> 5.2ghz accomplished!! Had three reboots before I could click "validate", one corrupted file which shut my pc down right when i was about to safe the cvf file, and another one showed 5.199.10 ghz.
> The key was to set the bclk at 100mhz for stability, and increasing your voltage by a big chunk after the 49th multiplier. Won't be overclocking over that for a sizable amount of time, my cpu deserves a break.
> And of course, the validation itself:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2637043


Great job *8bitclocker*! I was about to tell you that not all chips can even do 5.2GHz, so do not feel bad if yours would not, and then you do it! It does take a lot of vcore to do though, as *VonDutch* was letting you know. Uncomfortable high vcore! But only for a short time to get a validation, so little to no damage done as long as you don't keep vcore too high for too long and keep temps low. At least, that seems to be true and what we hope is true!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Great job *8bitclocker*! I was about to tell you that not all chips can even do 5.2GHz, so do not feel bad if yours would not, and then you do it! It does take a lot of vcore to do though, as *VonDutch* was letting you know. Uncomfortable high vcore! But only for a short time to get a validation, so little to no damage done as long as you don't keep vcore too high for too long and keep temps low. At least, that seems to be true and what we hope is true!


i hope its true too..lol
glad bitlocker doesnt live next door..haha..

i thought this was a interesting read

"The Truth About Processor "Degradation",
http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6
"As soon as you concede that overclocking by definition reduces the useful lifetime of any CPU, it becomes easier to justify its more extreme application. It also goes a long way to understanding why Intel has a strict "no overclocking" policy when it comes to retaining the product warranty. Too many *people believe overclocking is "safe" as long as they don't increase their processor core voltage - not true. Frequency increases drive higher load temperatures, which reduces useful life.* Conversely, better cooling may be a sound investment for those that are looking for longer, unfailing operation as this should provide more positive margin for an extended period of time."

im glad i have a real cool running ivy now ..lol

any vcore above 1.52V, is risky, but we all know that..
so maybe i need 1.320V instead of 1.310V vcore now in 1-2 years, to make my 4.7ghz run,
and in 3-4 years 1.330V or 1.350V vcore for 4.7ghz, im still smiling









im planning to start my next build next year but i think in 5 years this one will still run,
but time will tell, noone can say for sure yet how ivy will degrade,
all we know its more resilient then sandy..but we believe sin's word on that..lol

"Ivy Bridge also seems to be more resilient to degradation than Sandy Bridge was,
however the heat produced by the CPU can cause degradations when above what Intel recommends."


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Great job *8bitclocker*! I was about to tell you that not all chips can even do 5.2GHz, so do not feel bad if yours would not, and then you do it! It does take a lot of vcore to do though, as *VonDutch* was letting you know. Uncomfortable high vcore! But only for a short time to get a validation, so little to no damage done as long as you don't keep vcore too high for too long and keep temps low. At least, that seems to be true and what we hope is true!
> 
> 
> 
> i hope its true too..lol
> glad bitlocker doesnt live next door..haha..
> 
> i thought this was a interesting read
> 
> "The Truth About Processor "Degradation",
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/2468/6
> "As soon as you concede that overclocking by definition reduces the useful lifetime of any CPU, it becomes easier to justify its more extreme application. It also goes a long way to understanding why Intel has a strict "no overclocking" policy when it comes to retaining the product warranty. Too many *people believe overclocking is "safe" as long as they don't increase their processor core voltage - not true. Frequency increases drive higher load temperatures, which reduces useful life.* Conversely, better cooling may be a sound investment for those that are looking for longer, unfailing operation as this should provide more positive margin for an extended period of time."
> 
> im glad i have a real cool running ivy now ..lol
> 
> any vcore above 1.52V, is risky, but we all know that..
> so maybe i need 1.320V instead of 1.310V vcore now in 1-2 years, to make my 4.7ghz run,
> and in 3-4 years 1.330V or 1.350V vcore for 4.7ghz, im still smiling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im planning to start my next build next year but i think in 5 years this one will still run,
> but time will tell, noone can say for sure yet how ivy will degrade,
> all we know its more resilient then sandy..but we believe sin's word on that..lol
> 
> "Ivy Bridge also seems to be more resilient to degradation than Sandy Bridge was,
> however the heat produced by the CPU can cause degradations when above what Intel recommends."
Click to expand...

Yes. Good info *VonDutch*! I have read that too sometime ago, but it is good to see it posted here again - and it shows one of the major reasons for delidding - low temps that prolong the life of our cpus! Not that we don't like all the other nice advantages like being able to OC higher and the fun of just doing it in the first place.....


----------



## rexbinary




----------



## HPE1000




----------



## PCWargamer

Hey, I just noticed something from SINs OC guide about the chart he made that we all like as a guide. The problem we noted was that it seemed a bit better results than we typically see - although it is still a cool and useful guide.

SIN even notes this below it though "You should try to fall under these voltage ranges or slightly above to stabilize your OC, these are the recommended voltages per frequency, *however the CPU I used is very good it seems, so you might need more voltage than I did*."

I never noticed that comment before, but that explains it!


----------



## tx-jose

how is my chip looking?

1.2V @ 4.2ghz priming since about 10:00 last night and I checked it this morning before I came to work and its still going. hopefully it hasn't BSOD on me cause by the time I get out of work it will have been under Prime Blend test for 24hrs


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> Hey, I just noticed something from SINs OC guide about the chart he made that we all like as a guide. The problem we noted was that it seemed a bit better results than we typically see - although it is still a cool and useful guide.
> SIN even notes this below it though "You should try to fall under these voltage ranges or slightly above to stabilize your OC, these are the recommended voltages per frequency, *however the CPU I used is very good it seems, so you might need more voltage than I did*."
> I never noticed that comment before, but that explains it!


i figured out multiquote!..lol

yea, thats why most of the time i say , its a startpoint/reference,
you might need more or less vcore,
i will emphasize it more next time i use the chart









i started with the 1.25V vcore at 4.5ghz from the chart, was close enough, needed 1.235 to make it stable later on..

and this chart, the 1.52V vcore "intel rec. max" that puzzled me long time, where peeps said it wasnt true,

On Air/Water: Intel Rec. Max is Intel's absolute maximum rating for the Ivy Bridge lineup, many of the numbers provided are identical to those of Sandy Bridge, however while vcore should be lower because of a better processing technology (22nm vs 32nm) *it is max 1.52v here because of the SVID max.* When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are the Vcore (which you increase) and the CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures). You should not proceed to just apply the maximum voltage for the vcore, vtt, or system agent as you will heavily increase the temperature so much so that the CPU will throttle and can be damaged. Also if you start off with a higher temperature it is very hard to test stability, as you will probably be more unstable than if you used a lower VCore.

thats the number from intels datasheet,

its the VID range, where others say vcore and vid has nothing to do with eachother,
but i believe sin before others

i noticed when using this chart on the last page post

it also uses the VID as highest vcore..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> how is my chip looking?
> 1.2V @ 4.2ghz priming since about 10:00 last night and I checked it this morning before I came to work and its still going. hopefully it hasn't BSOD on me cause by the time I get out of work it will have been under Prime Blend test for 24hrs


if it still runs when youre back from work,
24H prime is 99.9% stable


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> how is my chip looking?
> 
> 1.2V @ 4.2ghz priming since about 10:00 last night and I checked it this morning before I came to work and its still going. hopefully it hasn't BSOD on me cause by the time I get out of work it will have been under Prime Blend test for 24hrs


I'm starting to think that 1.2v @ 4.2GHz is more the norm nowadays.
after days and days of tweaking that's (about) what I'm running.
temps are still in low-mid 50's on load so that's where it is (winter time = colder temps)..
curious to see what 4.4GHz voltage brings, will do sooner or later, this is not my 'gaming' unit so I'm in no rush.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm starting to think that 1.2v @ 4.2GHz is more the norm nowadays.
> after days and days of tweaking that's (about) what I'm running.
> temps are still in low-mid 50's on load so that's where it is (winter time = colder temps)..
> curious to see what 4.4GHz voltage brings, will do sooner or later, this is not my 'gaming' unit so I'm in no rush.


holy crap 50*!!!!!

something is wrong then....I think I hit mid 70s with my hyper 212


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm starting to think that 1.2v @ 4.2GHz is more the norm nowadays.
> after days and days of tweaking that's (about) what I'm running.
> temps are still in low-mid 50's on load so that's where it is (winter time = colder temps)..
> curious to see what 4.4GHz voltage brings, will do sooner or later, this is not my 'gaming' unit so I'm in no rush.
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap 50*!!!!!
> 
> something is wrong then....I think I hit mid 70s with my hyper 212
Click to expand...

Are you delidded *malmental*? 4.2GHz @ 1.2v could do 50Cs if ambeient temps are real low if not delidded, but that would still be low temps. Using RealTemp for temps?


----------



## stickg1

He stress tests with aida64 so the temps aren't as high as someone who stresses with prime or ibt


----------



## JuliusCivilis

ATM I have 4.2 at 1.20V. 10 minutes of prime and it was at 62C with an ambient of around 23C I guess.


----------



## malmental

my ambient is low (room temp), my case temp on my BitFenix fan controller show 20C..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> He stress tests with aida64 so the temps aren't as high as someone who stresses with prime or ibt


ahh, you must be 'jelly'....


----------



## ivanlabrie

You'll never run hot on a 4.2ghz Ivy lol
No need to fight over temps at such a lowly oc


----------



## malmental




----------



## ivanlabrie

Hahaha! come at me bro







lol
5.2ghz oc prior to delid xD


----------



## malmental

I'm gonna delid, I'm waiting for 'stickg1' to come my way to visit family and get him to do it for me. LoL
no seriously, I'm gonna delid it as soon as I get another one just in case I mess up.









what's strange is that I got the feeling 4.4-4.5GHz for me with this chip I'm on now
will be around 1.24-1.26 for that clock.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good call...I should have done that lol
Would have saved me a couple of months with no pc.
But well, the mobo died actually, not sure on the cpu.

I'm gonna fire it with single channel ram to see if it boots.


----------



## Konkistadori

3770k arrived

Batch# 3237B789 

No official OC yet, tried 4.5ghz "HT ON" 1.2vcore 10 rounds ibt stable, 20min prime95 stable.
installing/updating Win7 atm.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ahh, you must be 'jelly'....


yeah that 4.2 OC really grinds my gears!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> You'll never run hot on a 4.2ghz Ivy lol
> No need to fight over temps at such a lowly oc


We're messing around, hes a friend of mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm gonna delid, I'm waiting for 'stickg1' to come my way to visit family and get him to do it for me. LoL
> no seriously, I'm gonna delid it as soon as I get another one just in case I mess up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's strange is that I got the feeling 4.4-4.5GHz for me with this chip I'm on now
> will be around 1.24-1.26 for that clock.


I'll cut that thing up for you. How bout we just trade? My 4.5GHz at 1.41v is AWESOME! Better ask somebody!









I think your chip will be a decent candidate for delidding. Might wanna buy my Enermax ETS-T40 though!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Yeah I know...have at it fellas xD

I hope I can still be part of this club, albeit in single channel mode. I would be happy till Haswell like that lol


----------



## malmental

stickg1 - you got a bad chip, grab you a temp and RMA that one.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> stickg1 - you got a bad chip, grab you a temp and RMA that one.


I think it's a little late for all that. My best bet is buying the Intel extra coverage and trying to kill it. But apparently they're pretty tough little buggers.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah I know...have at it fellas xD
> I hope I can still be part of this club, albeit in single channel mode. I would be happy till Haswell like that lol


Single channel mode, hopefully not with the new 3770k & a replacement board... Too many posts to catch up on, what happened?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Yeah I know...have at it fellas xD
> I hope I can still be part of this club, albeit in single channel mode. I would be happy till Haswell like that lol
> 
> 
> 
> Single channel mode, hopefully not with the new 3770k & a replacement board... Too many posts to catch up on, what happened?
Click to expand...

where you been stranger.?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Single channel mode, hopefully not with the new 3770k & a replacement board... Too many posts to catch up on, what happened?


I got the ucbench2011 world record with my G620 lol...but after submitting stuff the pc suddently turned off.
Rebooted and nothing, the power led lit for a sec and then turned off. I tried clearing cmos to no avail and then resorted to flash a new bios using usb bios flashback (rog connect ftw). The board flashed ok, but the cpu still didn't post.
I'm gonna try fireing my 3770k with different ram sticks in single channel, hopefully I get that to post.


----------



## FtW 420

Ah, but worthwhile for the hardware WR at least.

I'm convinced the z77 boards just have weak memory channels, I've got 3 different boards with channel issues. 1 new in box mpower with a dead channel (wouldn't post with any memory installed to dimms 1 & 2), killed dimm 1 & 2 while benching on a gd80 so it's a single channel board now, & my mvg only runs dual channel if the heatsink isn't mounted. Have to just sit a heatsink or pot on the cpu, any pressure on it & it turns into a single channel board.


----------



## stickg1

Look what malmental sent me!! (fan controller)

Team America got a facelift. Just in time too because I had to sell my last optical drive to someone I sold a rig to on Craigslist. So there was a big hole in my PC..


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Ah, but worthwhile for the hardware WR at least.
> I'm convinced the z77 boards just have weak memory channels, I've got 3 different boards with channel issues. 1 new in box mpower with a dead channel (wouldn't post with any memory installed to dimms 1 & 2), killed dimm 1 & 2 while benching on a gd80 so it's a single channel board now, & my mvg only runs dual channel if the heatsink isn't mounted. Have to just sit a heatsink or pot on the cpu, any pressure on it & it turns into a single channel board.


Doubt it's the board...I have yet to see if it boots in single channel. I sure hope it does though...
A friend is selling a 3770k for 260 shipped, might snatch that and keep it while RMA my other chips








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Look what malmental sent me!! (fan controller)
> Team America got a facelift. Just in time too because I had to sell my last optical drive to someone I sold a rig to on Craigslist. So there was a big hole in my PC..


Nice!


----------



## malmental

I'm so cool...


----------



## Konkistadori

http://valid.canardpc.com/2637765

Stable after 5 rounds IBT with UH12P, voltage drops from 1.208 to 1.176
temps 69c-74c

Good or bad chip?
Lets se how low this goes with ibt tests.


----------



## 8bitclocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637765
> Stable after 5 rounds IBT with UH12P, voltage drops from 1.208 to 1.176
> temps 69c-74c
> Good or bad chip?
> Lets se how low this goes with ibt tests.


Chip looks pretty good, if that runs stable even better. You probably got one of the better i7 3770ks around.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2637765
> Stable after 5 rounds IBT with UH12P, voltage drops from 1.208 to 1.176
> temps 69c-74c
> Good or bad chip?
> Lets se how low this goes with ibt tests.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8bitclocker*
> 
> Chip looks pretty good, if that runs stable even better. You probably got one of the better i7 3770ks around.


Indeed really good...try vcore for 5ghz.


----------



## tx-jose

close enough to 24hrs Prime blend test.....IDK how the temps got that high..maybe my fam turned on the heater full blast for a while but here we are 4.2......going for 4.4 on 1.2V now....well after dinner and some BF3 ill shoot for 4.4Ghz......just want the whole 24hrs of prime to run...im picky like that











Hope I get the same luck i did with my Sapphire 7950...does 1100 on stock volts


----------



## ivanlabrie

Awesome man!

I'll start binning some i7's real soon...looking for a good 24/7 one and a benching on cold chip. Hopefully both with good imc's cause I enjoy ram overclocking


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Awesome man!
> I'll start binning some i7's real soon...looking for a good 24/7 one and a benching on cold chip. Hopefully both with good imc's cause I enjoy ram overclocking


mine is running my trident X 2400Mhz ram









EDIT::

going for it


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> mine is running my trident X 2400Mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT::
> going for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 min so far


I have 2400 or more capable ram atm...I wanted to get one of the 2400c9 Trident x kits eventually, but they are kinda pricey.
Got my ram for 45usd lol (2x2gb, cl7-11-7-28-1t capable a 2400mhz)


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have 2400 or more capable ram atm...I wanted to get one of the 2400c9 Trident x kits eventually, but they are kinda pricey.
> Got my ram for 45usd lol (2x2gb, cl7-11-7-28-1t capable a 2400mhz)


i got the $65 kit...i plan to run it at 2133 with tighter timings


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> I have 2400 or more capable ram atm...I wanted to get one of the 2400c9 Trident x kits eventually, but they are kinda pricey.
> Got my ram for 45usd lol (2x2gb, cl7-11-7-28-1t capable a 2400mhz)


I have a 2000Mhz 6-9-6 kit on the way, can't wait to see what I can do with it. Last kit was a 1600 6-8-6 pi kit on ebay, $14.57 shipped. Does 2200 7-10-7 at 1.65V, or 2400 9-11-9 at 1.67V with ivy.
Hard to beat the 2600Mhz c10 kit with PSC so far (air) but it's fun to try.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> I have a 2000Mhz 6-9-6 kit on the way, can't wait to see what I can do with it. Last kit was a 1600 6-8-6 pi kit on ebay, $14.57 shipped. Does 2200 7-10-7 at 1.65V, or 2400 9-11-9 at 1.67V with ivy.
> Hard to beat the 2600Mhz c10 kit with PSC so far (air) but it's fun to try.


Yeah, I know...I got a free 6-9-6 pi kit aswell. 1600mhz one.
Hopefully it does good too! Haven't tested my bbse sticks.

Hey this isn't the ocn ram addict thread btw lol


----------



## Crowe98

hey, could i join?

Username: Crowe98
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: L229B683
Max OC: Ive gone to 4.9Ghz but im at 4.0Ghz now
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2637859


----------



## AbdullahG

I can't get 4.5GHz stable! I have to pump so much voltage (well past 1.3V) to get 4.5GHz. My current OC settings:

*Overclocking*
Multiplier : 44
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
Add. Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.004V
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
Core Current Limit: Max
Long Duration Power Limit: Max
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Power Limit: Max
Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
Power Saving Mode: Disabled
CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Voltage: +0.025V
CPU Load-Line Calibration: 50%

*CPU Config*
Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
Package C State Support: Disabled


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> hey, could i join?
> Username: Crowe98
> Chip Model: 3770k
> Batch #: L229B683
> Max OC: Ive gone to 4.9Ghz but im at 4.0Ghz now
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2637859


I just finished a 24 hr Prime blend run @ 4.2Ghz with that voltage.... 1hr into 4.4ghz with same volts


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> I just finished a 24 hr Prime blend run @ 4.2Ghz with that voltage.... 1hr into 4.4ghz with same volts


What cooler was that with?


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> What cooler was that with?


hyper 212+ on its stock config.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> hyper 212+ on its stock config.


Thats the same as me, but ive got an EVO 212 with just a pull config.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Thats the same as me, but ive got an EVO 212 with just a pull config.


the difference is really just the fan that comes with the cooler....i think yours is a bit better.

2Hrs into 4.4Ghz @ 1.2V...well imma go to bed and let this OC bake overnight see what happens in the morning!


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I can't get 4.5GHz stable! I have to pump so much voltage (well past 1.3V) to get 4.5GHz. My current OC settings:
> *Overclocking*
> Multiplier : 44
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> Add. Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.004V
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.025V
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: 50%
> *CPU Config*
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled


dont know your mobo, but shouldnt load line calibration be on 75%, so you have a little vdroop?


----------



## AbdullahG

I only have 0, 50, and 100 for load line calibration.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I only have 0, 50, and 100 for load line calibration.


kk, like i said, i dont know your mobo,
on mine its called Turbo, which give a bit vdroop..one below the highest setting, Extreme
guess its the same as your 50% setting then, or about,
still strange you have that little settings for llc


----------



## Konkistadori

Tried 5ghz only increasing vcore to 1.45 , ibt crashed







.. And temps went over 85 instantly with uh12p.

im okay with this 20 round ibt, next mission is prime64 12H custom


Should i use that speedstep or not? it dropped clocks nicely to 1600mhz when i took screenie :







, i used 45x multi.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Tried 5ghz only increasing vcore to 1.45 , ibt crashed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. And temps went over 85 instantly with uh12p.
> im okay with this 20 round ibt, next mission is prime64 12H custom
> 
> Should i use that speedstep or not? it dropped clocks nicely to 1600mhz when i took screenie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i used 45x multi.


are those temps for 4.5ghz?
i only disable C3/C6, leave the others enabled, C1 and eist, and it will downclock


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I can't get 4.5GHz stable! I have to pump so much voltage (well past 1.3V) to get 4.5GHz. My current OC settings:
> *Overclocking*
> Multiplier : 44
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Intel SpeedStep Tech: Enabled
> Intel Turbo Boost Tech: Enabled
> Add. Turbo Boost Voltage: +0.004V
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
> Core Current Limit: Max
> Long Duration Power Limit: Max
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Power Limit: Max
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Secondary Plane Current Limit: Max
> Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> CPU Core Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Voltage: +0.025V
> CPU Load-Line Calibration: 50%
> *CPU Config*
> Enhanced Halt State (C1E): Enabled
> CPU C3 State Support: Disabled
> CPU C6 State Support: Disabled
> Package C State Support: Disabled


I thought you had the Extreme4?

How much vDroop are you getting with 50% LLC?

Just for reference, and don't keep it this way, but clear your BIOS, set LLC to 50% and multiplier to 45 and see what auto voltage gives you.

You may very well need more than 1.3v for 4.5GHz. Hell my chip needs 1.4v for 4.5GHz...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I only have 0, 50, and 100 for load line calibration.


I'll cross-reference the settings in my ASRock Z68 BIOS and report back.
even @ 4.0 - 4.2GHz I had to put the LLC to 5 to get the voltage (top end) to get right..

but aren't you using some sort of Arctic Pro CPU cooler, how good is it.?


----------



## Konkistadori

Yes, max temps are for that 4.5ghz, PushPull GTyphoons at 1600rpm, TIM AS5


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Thats the same as me, but ive got an EVO 212 with just a pull config.


Push, Pull, Push+Pull makes almost no difference with the 212+ and Evo. Spare your motherboard from the extra weight


----------



## tx-jose

set p95 last night to run blen test for 4.4ghz @ 1.20V and it was still goin this morning. if it lives the 24hrs ill go for 4.5ghz

I think I might have a decent chip!!


----------



## [CyGnus]

You are just wasting time if it passed all night go on and up the oc


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> You are just wasting time if it passed all night go on and up the oc


8hrs isn't enough for me. I like the good ol 24hr burn time


----------



## [CyGnus]




----------



## tx-jose

plus if I set it like I did last night at about 9:00 ill watch TV go to bed and when I get up in the morning just check up on my system and go to work. and by the time I get out of here it will have been about 22hrs so ill have dinner and by that time it will have done its deed. then bump the OC again and repeat


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> plus if I set it like I did last night at about 9:00 ill watch TV go to bed and when I get up in the morning just check up on my system and go to work. and by the time I get out of here it will have been about 22hrs so ill have dinner and by that time it will have done its deed. then bump the OC again and repeat


Hopefully you won't crash when watching youtube like me lol or when playing Borderlands 2 after stressing for 18hs straight.
Turned out the offset oc was the culprit.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hopefully you won't crash when watching youtube like me lol or when playing Borderlands 2 after stressing for 18hs straight.
> Turned out the offset oc was the culprit.


to be honest all I played with was the memory con fig...vcore and multiplier lol

haven't touched the PLL voltage or LLC yet.


----------



## ivanlabrie

That normally works...








1155 is so straightforward for ocing. But low load situations sometimes make your system crash, but llc solves that when using offsets. Less llc for higher idle vcore and presto.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Hopefully you won't crash when watching youtube like me lol or when playing Borderlands 2 after stressing for 18hs straight.
> Turned out the offset oc was the culprit.
> 
> 
> 
> to be honest all I played with was the memory con fig...vcore and multiplier lol
> 
> haven't touched the PLL voltage or LLC yet.
Click to expand...

This is what I recommend to all Ivy OCers, DO NOT TOUCH PLL! Change LLC to 75%, but PLL should stay as 1.8000. Until you have finished consolidating your OC, keep it at 1.8000. Once you are finished, lower it to 1.6000 and check if it's still stable with a 20 - 30 min Prime95 run. If it isn't, raise to 1.7000 and re-check.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Good call, saved me a lot of time when I did that...Prior to seeing your Asus oriented Ivy oc guide I saw an Asrock oc guide which stated you needed to drop pll to lower temps, same as Sin's guide. Better leave that alone till you know you're stable.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Good call, saved me a lot of time when I did that...Prior to seeing your Asus oriented Ivy oc guide I saw an Asrock oc guide which stated you needed to drop pll to lower temps, same as Sin's guide. Better leave that alone till you know you're stable.


Yea, you should lower it in the end when temps are getting out of hand, but lowering any voltage risks your chances of being unstable. It'd be easier if you left it alone so we can isolate the cause of the instability.









TBH, whenever I help people who just want me to do it for them, I hate it. This is why I made my guide oriented for the user to learn rather than just telling them to set up these voltage and you are probably good to go.


----------



## tx-jose

It LIVESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 4.4Ghz 24Hrs of P95 1.2V!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Ha! beats my 4.4ghz at 1.23v...cool


----------



## Tiger S.

Microcenter has 3770k for $229. So tempted to build a gaming rig with parts and make my sig a 24/7workststion


----------



## tx-jose

should i go for 4.5Ghz or try and lower my PLL??


----------



## FtW 420

4.5!

Lowering PLL can wait, it really doesn't make much (if any) difference.


----------



## tx-jose

yes sir









though ill probably do a full 24 burn saturday or sunday..i have been priming for 2 days straight lol one at 4.2 and one at 4.4 now 4.5 lol

ill hit it for a few min see whats good for now.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> should i go for 4.5Ghz or try and lower my PLL??


if temps permit, go for 4.5ghz, lowering pll, can help make your oc stable,
and sometimes even lower your temps a bit..most dont see a drop in temps tho


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> if temps permit, go for 4.5ghz, lowering pll, can help make your oc stable,
> and sometimes even lower your temps a bit..most dont see a drop in temps tho


volts aren't changing...still at 1.20V on the core...... temps seem to be in the low to mid 70's with peaks @ 80...because my grandmother turns up the heater to like 90* F lol usual room temp is about 25* C

well 1 hr on 4.5Ghz and all seems good....imma stop for now...give the power delivery a break .....48hrs of P95 i think it deserves a rest lol


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx-jose*
> 
> volts aren't changing...still at 1.20V on the core...... temps seem to be in the low to mid 70's with peaks @ 80...because my grandmother turns up the heater to like 90* F lol usual room temp is about 25* C
> well 1 hr on 4.5Ghz and all seems good....imma stop for now...give the power delivery a break .....48hrs of P95 i think it deserves a rest lol


lol, i know that, my mum is like 84 years old, and the room is always 25C..i always only have a t-shirt on when im there ..lol
i like cold, so my heater is only on 16-17C most of the time wintertime

if you can get it stable with that vcore, you prolly have a good chip for the higher oc's..
im still collecting data with 4.5ghz oc's, to compare vcores, and see how those chips do with higher oc's and vcores


----------



## tx-jose

I will have an answer this weekend for you on the 4.5Ghz OC.... just closed down P95 after 2hrs blend

cant wait for the summer here where we avg 45* C lol.....yayyy


----------



## ivanlabrie

45c average?? Ouch!
Here the max is 39c-40c in the hottest summer days.

I think your chip will do fine vcore wise in the 4.8-5ghz range.


----------



## tx-jose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> 45c average?? Ouch!
> Here the max is 39c-40c in the hottest summer days.
> I think your chip will do fine vcore wise in the 4.8-5ghz range.


i think 48C is about what we see max.

I will need better cooling.....Birthday money and income tax will hopefully bring me a CaseLabs, rads, and waterblocks


----------



## [CyGnus]

tx-jose very nice cpu there i would shoot for 4.6 and see how it behaves


----------



## Konkistadori

Im starting prime testing with my 4.5ghz 1.16vcore chip, custom blend with 5gb ram usage of 8gb. ill post 12hours results withing 13hours









Edit:

So far no errors...


----------



## ivanlabrie

Great, gonna wait for higher oc's from ya...looking good so far.
Jerryyyyyyy! Bring the popcorn xD


----------



## Konkistadori

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Great, gonna wait for higher oc's from ya...looking good so far.
> Jerryyyyyyy! Bring the popcorn xD


Might need to install my 360 rad and get 1155 retention backplate for my enzotech sapphire block, for higher clocks.
But i shall try 4.6ghz with same voltage, but benefit will be quite small..

Still alive


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Might need to install my 360 rad and get 1155 retention backplate for my enzotech sapphire block, for higher clocks.
> But i shall try 4.6ghz with same voltage, but benefit will be quite small..
> Still alive


im so jealous right now, that looks really good Konkistadori








why not make it yourself easy, and just delid the thing.. LOL
your temps will be good enough even with a aircooler, and your oc's will be great!, maybe a 5ghz 24/7 chip there..
i really hope it will run at least 12H prime for you


----------



## megawatz

I can't wait to get my 212 EVO in today. Won't be able to install it until tomorrow, but I am dying with a 4.2 at 1.25v with 90c temps on a stock cooler.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Konkistadori

Im bit unsure to delid this yet, i have heard that temps might be good for awhile, then they rise high again. "TIM pump" or what was it called

_Edit: Any idea about that if i lower my ram clocks to 1600mhz from xmp profiled 2133mhz, would it make cpu more stable?

Last OCing i did with Q9550







._.

Just got notified on IVY oc thread that i didint use AVX version of prime







.. So i have to start all over again... But it ran well for 4 hours when i stopped it.
Now i tried 4.6ghz @ 1.208v IBT AVX 10 runs. Temps getting bit high. AS*5* seems to be cured, idle temps have dropped 3-5c after first tests.

Same test @1.2v

@1.192v

@1.84v on load idles @1.192v

Crashed when trying 1.176v









So i tried [email protected] 1.25v temps jumped quite much


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Im bit unsure to delid this yet, i have heard that temps might be good for awhile, then they rise high again. "TIM pump" or what was it called
> _Edit: Any idea about that if i lower my ram clocks to 1600mhz from xmp profiled 2133mhz, would it make cpu more stable?
> Last OCing i did with Q9550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> Just got notified on IVY oc thread that i didint use AVX version of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. So i have to start all over again... But it ran well for 4 hours when i stopped it.
> Now i tried 4.6ghz @ 1.208v IBT AVX 10 runs. Temps getting bit high. AS*5* seems to be cured, idle temps have dropped 3-5c after first tests.


yea, thats about what AS5 should drop after a while, ive used it long time









about the pump out effect,

Basic concept

"Large and fast decreases in temperature when coupled with HLT instructions.
A usage pattern that alternates between full idle and full load conditions
will cause die temps to swing WIDE AND FAST, particularly with overclocked/overvolted CPUs.

This thermal cycling causes TIM pump-out, wherein the TIM gets ejected and displaced by air,
which is of course not a good thing.

Greases also creep, again worsening the situation."

I think this happens more often with IB because of how quick it heats up and cools off.
The die contact area is so small with such drastic temperatures is another reason."

i like this explanation from Valgaur, our delidded crew captain









i quote
"Take a TIM put it on your IHS and push your heat sink on it. after a while it starts to
"spread" or pump out from the middle of the IHS and onto the sides causing temps to go up.
I have actually experienced this very recently as my Max's for temps went up. not from
vcore or anything same settings and ambients. it went up 4C.

I think this could also be applied very well to benching. For example you apply a lot
of heat to lets say a candle (Shut up it's a bad example let me be)

You heat up the top of it and it melts making it more fluid and able to move.
you then let it cool thus hardening. then you repeat for a while and eventually
the melted wax overflows the side and drips. the same can be said with this pump
out saying. as it heats it and and makes it more fluid and moves to the outer areas
of the IHS or even the die of your CPU's. This also correlates to the amount of
pressure you have on the IHS and the TIM from your heatsink as that pushes the material
and makes it move. so the more pressure the better temps but higher chance of pumping
out the TIM in the process of better temps."
end quote

one of the notes i saved for later usage,
like i said, before delid, and a while after, i used AS5 also,
after delid, i used it for a few weeks, and renewed after 12 days orso,
because of what i think the pump out effect, my temps got up again,
i didnt know why at that time ..
and my chip was very hot before delid, so the up and down in temps where very often..

after delid, it was better, because the temps where lower, so alot less problems,
maybe just a bit after days, but i had ordered liquid pro already,
when it came in i changed to that, saw a 25+C tempdrop btw,
but this liquid metal compound reacts very different then other tims,
the pump out effect, i havent noticed anything yet, i have it under there for
a few months now so ..i think other delidders that are using it, can confirm this

not trying to get you over to delid it...lol









try do some more testing with 4.6ghz,
the temps you have now with ibt, will be lower when you run prime,
4.6ghz @ 1.208v still looks good..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Im bit unsure to delid this yet, i have heard that temps might be good for awhile, then they rise high again. "TIM pump" or what was it called
> _Edit: Any idea about that if i lower my ram clocks to 1600mhz from xmp profiled 2133mhz, would it make cpu more stable?
> Last OCing i did with Q9550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ._.
> Just got notified on IVY oc thread that i didint use AVX version of prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. So i have to start all over again... But it ran well for 4 hours when i stopped it.
> Now i tried 4.6ghz @ 1.208v IBT AVX 10 runs. Temps getting bit high. AS*5* seems to be cured, idle temps have dropped 3-5c after first tests.
> 
> 
> 
> yea, thats about what AS5 should drop after a while, ive used it long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> about the pump out effect,
> 
> Basic concept
> 
> "Large and fast decreases in temperature when coupled with HLT instructions.
> A usage pattern that alternates between full idle and full load conditions
> will cause die temps to swing WIDE AND FAST, particularly with overclocked/overvolted CPUs.
> 
> This thermal cycling causes TIM pump-out, wherein the TIM gets ejected and displaced by air,
> which is of course not a good thing.
> 
> Greases also creep, again worsening the situation."
> 
> I think this happens more often with IB because of how quick it heats up and cools off.
> The die contact area is so small with such drastic temperatures is another reason."
> 
> i like this explanation from Valgaur, our delidded crew captain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i quote
> "Take a TIM put it on your IHS and push your heat sink on it. after a while it starts to
> "spread" or pump out from the middle of the IHS and onto the sides causing temps to go up.
> I have actually experienced this very recently as my Max's for temps went up. not from
> vcore or anything same settings and ambients. it went up 4C.
> 
> I think this could also be applied very well to benching. For example you apply a lot
> of heat to lets say a candle (Shut up it's a bad example let me be)
> 
> You heat up the top of it and it melts making it more fluid and able to move.
> you then let it cool thus hardening. then you repeat for a while and eventually
> the melted wax overflows the side and drips. the same can be said with this pump
> out saying. as it heats it and and makes it more fluid and moves to the outer areas
> of the IHS or even the die of your CPU's. This also correlates to the amount of
> pressure you have on the IHS and the TIM from your heatsink as that pushes the material
> and makes it move. so the more pressure the better temps but higher chance of pumping
> out the TIM in the process of better temps."
> end quote
> 
> one of the notes i saved for later usage,
> like i said, before delid, and a while after, i used AS5 also,
> after delid, i used it for a few weeks, and renewed after 12 days orso,
> because of what i think the pump out effect, my temps got up again,
> i didnt know why at that time ..
> and my chip was very hot before delid, so the up and down in temps where very often..
> 
> after delid, it was better, because the temps where lower, so alot less problems,
> maybe just a bit after days, but i had ordered liquid pro already,
> when it came in i changed to that, saw a 25+C tempdrop btw,
> but this liquid metal compound reacts very different then other tims,
> the pump out effect, i havent noticed anything yet, i have it under there for
> a few months now so ..i think other delidders that are using it, can confirm this
> 
> not trying to get you over to delid it...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try do some more testing with 4.6ghz,
> the temps you have now with ibt, will be lower when you run prime,
> 4.6ghz @ 1.208v still looks good..
Click to expand...

*Konkistadori*, the TIM "pump-out" problem depends on the type of TIM used, and it does not appear to be a problem with CL PRO or Ultra, as most of us have been using those TIMs for months now without any reported "pump-out" issues - that I know about at least.

And so far, with the large sample of people using those TIMs here, there is little to no "pump-out" being reported - and we have all been aware and looking for it on this thread and the delidding thread. So I do not think you need to be too concerned about this or let it stop you from delidding.


----------



## msgclb

Here's my latest OC.

Username: msgclb
Chip Model: 3770k
Batch #: 3225B936
Max OC: 4800 MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2640250


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Here's my latest OC.
> 
> Username: msgclb
> 
> Chip Model: 3770k
> 
> Batch #: 3225B936
> 
> Max OC: 4800 MHz
> 
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2640250


Nice!

Hey msgclb!!









Sorry the 7970 folding didn't work out, I feel like I let you guys down


----------



## megawatz

I'm running my Prime95 at 4.3Ghz with what I had set at 1.2v but it looks like it stuck at 1.44v.

Started at 12:04, system time says 12:26, its now 12:40. My workers are still working but One of them is at test 33 while the others are at 17 and 18. I know their still working.

Should I lower vCore or clock?









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm running my Prime95 at 4.3Ghz with what I had set at 1.2v but it looks like it stuck at 1.44v.
> Started at 12:04, system time says 12:26, its now 12:40. My workers are still working but One of them is at test 33 while the others are at 17 and 18. I know their still working.
> Should I lower vCore or clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


yea stop that 1.44v is hot on air
unless u delidid


----------



## megawatz

I still had an auto setting set to the vcore so now its running better when I set it to 1.2v instead of auto.

I had to shut the system down, reboot, and set the vcore from auto to 1.2v

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm running my Prime95 at 4.3Ghz with what I had set at 1.2v but it looks like it stuck at 1.44v.
> Started at 12:04, system time says 12:26, its now 12:40. My workers are still working but One of them is at test 33 while the others are at 17 and 18. I know their still working.
> Should I lower vCore or clock?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


update prime to the latest version 27.7,
or this one, not sure if its a beta release, i just found it, Prime95 27.9 Build 1
http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Prime95-Download-76537.html

cant really see whats in the pic you posted,
you have it set to 1.2V vcore in bios, and it shows 1.44V in windows or ?
is that max temp 87C in the pic?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> update prime to the latest version 27.7,
> or this one, not sure if its a beta release, i just found it, Prime95 27.9 Build 1
> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Prime95-Download-76537.html
> 
> cant really see whats in the pic you posted,
> you have it set to 1.2V vcore in bios, and it shows 1.44V in windows or ?
> is that max temp 87C in the pic?


It got up to that temp I believe. It was set to auto so the vcore went up to 1.44 and I guess it got stuck there.

I'm running Prime95 again after setting the vcore to stick to 1.2 and not auto. Temps are around 55-56 now running full load with 90% of memory used in Prime.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> It got up to that temp I believe. It was set to auto so the vcore went up to 1.44 and I guess it got stuck there.
> I'm running Prime95 again after setting the vcore to stick to 1.2 and not auto. Temps are around 55-56 now running full load with 90% of memory used in Prime.


yea., that looks better


----------



## Swag

*This is a message to people who wish to be submitted into the spreadsheet!*

There is a new requirement to be accepted into the club and it is easier! All you need to do is enter all the requirements in to a form that is located on the OP and I will individually approve/reject each entry.

Note: You still need to give a CPU-Z Validation with *YOUR USERNAME*!


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> I thought you had the Extreme4?
> How much vDroop are you getting with 50% LLC?
> Just for reference, and don't keep it this way, but clear your BIOS, set LLC to 50% and multiplier to 45 and see what auto voltage gives you.
> You may very well need more than 1.3v for 4.5GHz. Hell my chip needs 1.4v for 4.5GHz...


I thought I was unlucky, my 3770K using iGPU needs 1.28V for a rock solid 4.5GHz 66C load, except my Offset is so damn close to my Vcore I have to run over what I really need +.005! I wish all motherboards had smaller Offsets like .001 increments! I'll shoot for the moon when I get my water cooling loop online mid January.


----------



## Konkistadori

http://valid.canardpc.com/2640989
tried 4.9ghz







. Passed cinebench,
Dont even want to try IBT..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2640989
> tried 4.9ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Passed cinebench,
> Dont even want to try IBT..


you mean like this?
















just messing with ya..lol


----------



## Konkistadori

Hahha! Nice









We'll see when i delid this







..

Anyways im running prime atm at 4.6ghz @1.216v, but i have set it to 1.200 at bios, should i have vdrooop? LLC is set very high.


----------



## stickg1

That's vboost not vdroop and that is what LLC at very high does.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Hahha! Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see when i delid this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> Anyways im running prime atm at 4.6ghz @1.216v, but i have set it to 1.200 at bios, should i have vdrooop? LLC is set very high.


you already won haha, i need about 1.275V vcore to run 4.6ghz prime stable








i have a different mobo then you, ive set my llc to Turbo, which gives me a bit vdroop
1 step under the highest setting extreme..thats no vdroop..
keep in mind that software readings can be a bit of too, wouldnt think to much about it,
i always keep my bios setting in mind..

look, this post i made this afternoon, doing some testing with my new daily oc,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> just did a 4.7ghz run using 0.055V offset, my new daily oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65C hottest core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> cpuz reports 1.296 and 1.320V vcore , real numbers are different tho,
> while running ibt, the vid jumped between 1.2310 and 1.2510


you see that the cpuz readings are a bit higher then the vid+offset numbers,
and im using a slight vdroop, thats why i said readings can be a bit of, here about 0.010 and 0.015V


----------



## megawatz

I tried running 4.4Ghz with a 1.24v but Prime95 failed the first time with worker #2 failing. Then I tried it again and the program closed on me.
Should I try stepping down the vCore? I'm really trying to hit 4.4Ghz stable and my temps never went about 60c


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I tried running 4.4Ghz with a 1.24v but Prime95 failed the first time with worker #2 failing. Then I tried it again and the program closed on me.
> Should I try stepping down the vCore? I'm really trying to hit 4.4Ghz stable and my temps never went about 60c


Umm if you're failing cores you need to step UP the vCore, not down.


----------



## megawatz

I went with your setup since you have the PRO version of my mobo and the same processor.

4.5Ghz at 1.4v and I had the computer shut down if it hit 94c, and it did while running Prime95.

..and then realized you're using water cooling. -_- which means that I'm not stable at 4.5...yet.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I went with your setup since you have the PRO version of my mobo and the same processor.
> 4.5Ghz at 1.4v and I had the computer shut down if it hit 94c, and it did while running Prime95.
> ..and then realized you're using water cooling. -_- which means that I'm not stable at 4.5...yet.


Yeah if you have a chip that is a bad batch like mine. Unless you delid it you don't really have a chance at running 4.5GHz safely. (from the looks of it anyway, unless there is something you're doing wrong)

I would try to tweak it at 4.3 or 4.4GHz. I could run 4.3GHz at about 1.275v which gives much more comfortable temps than 1.4v without delidding.


----------



## megawatz

It runs 4.3Ghz at 1.2v pretty safely. It's been through an ITB and 2hrs of Prime95, but nothing overnight. Seems like any other Frew I try it just doesn't like. really hoping I wasn't a part of the "bad batch" but someone's got to have them, right?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> It runs 4.3Ghz at 1.2v pretty safely. It's been through an ITB and 2hrs of Prime95, but nothing overnight. Seems like any other Frew I try it just doesn't like. really hoping I wasn't a part of the "bad batch" but someone's got to have them, right?


Yeah it happens, with the typical voltage scaling it seems like 4.5GHz should be doable for you around 1.375v. Whats the required voltage for 4.4GHz?


----------



## megawatz

Idk whats going on. I have it back to my stable 4.3Ghz 1.2v and now my NFS:MW game randomly shuts down.

I musta say that when running Prime95 i didn't have an alarm function to shut the CPU down if it got near the TJ Max. It hit the TJ Max for maybe a second. I'm hoping I didn't damage anything. I JUST put a CM 212 EVO on it w/ AS5, and it seems just as unstable as it was with the stock cooler running at 4.2Ghz.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Nice!
> Hey msgclb!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the 7970 folding didn't work out, I feel like I let you guys down












Thanks for giving it a try.

I missed the part about using the *form* but I've now rectified my error.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Idk whats going on. I have it back to my stable 4.3Ghz 1.2v and now my NFS:MW game randomly shuts down.
> 
> I musta say that when running Prime95 i didn't have an alarm function to shut the CPU down if it got near the TJ Max. It hit the TJ Max for maybe a second. I'm hoping I didn't damage anything. I JUST put a CM 212 EVO on it w/ AS5, and it seems just as unstable as it was with the stock cooler running at 4.2Ghz.


what's your offset at.?
I ask that because games shutting down is from low voltage to the CPU unless you have a temp problem.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's your offset at.?
> I ask that because games shutting down is from low voltage to the CPU unless you have a temp problem.


I had it set to manual mode according to the Asus MoBo Overclocking Guide on the forums here, so I changed it to offset mode and set it to +.1 offset. Maybe that'll help.

I also had my RAM set to 800Mhz instead of 1600Mhz, idk why I though it should be running at half, maybe that's why I'm getting errors on Prime95, too.

Sorry if I'm seeming n00bish, I'm just trying to learn as much as possible. I do look at guides and whatnot, but I like experimenting, too.


----------



## malmental

you mean +.010 offset but I know what you meant....
how's it going and there are different guides all over the net and here on OCN, means nothing.
I'm running a +.010 offset myself.
keep going up until the games do not crash...

also is that 800MHz in the BIOS or CPU-Z.?


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you mean +.010 offset but I know what you meant....
> how's it going and there are different guides all over the net and here on OCN, means nothing.
> I'm running a +.010 offset myself.
> keep going up until the games do not crash...
> also is that 800MHz in the BIOS or CPU-Z.?


I just ran NFS:MW for about an hour and everything ran smoothly. CPU-Z said vCore was ~1.3 while gaming, but idle now it's 1.1.

The 800Mhz was set in BIOS when it said to change it to match the specs of your RAM, so I changed it to 1600Mhz (Ripjaw X 16Gb (4x4) )
Thanks for all your help so far.


----------



## malmental

you should have more of a droop then just that..
what's your LLC set at again.?
for a clock of 4.4GHz or less, I set my LLC on ASUS boards to medium,
4.2GHz or less and I set it to regular.
highest settings are for higher clocks.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Guys silly question but i would like to know your opinion.
I am at 4.6GHz with 1.23v max temp is 66c (prime) is it worth it to push it to 4.7GHz with 1.28v max temp 75c (prime)? Or these 100MHz do nothing for me in games?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Guys silly question but i would like to know your opinion.
> I am at 4.6GHz with 1.23v max temp is 66c (prime) is it worth it to push it to 4.7GHz with 1.28v max temp 75c (prime)? Or these 100MHz do nothing for me in games?


you wont see much or none improvement in games,
im running 4.7ghz now, but at 1.305V vcore,
minor (2-3% max) speed improvement over 4.6ghz in windows, but thats it..


----------



## [CyGnus]

What i thought, just wanted to get the most out of my 7770 for games until i change the vga


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> What i thought, just wanted to get the most out of my 7770 for games until i change the vga


still, looks to me you can run 4.7ghz easy with your vcore and temps,
ocing my 7970 helped a bit with fps in games, but nothing shocking..lol
i cant up voltage on my card, so was limited with the oc..


----------



## [CyGnus]

I have the 7770 @ 1200/1425 with 1.25v for daily gaming pretty heavy oc already. My concern in the CPU is that 100MHz maybe are not worth the extra +0.5v and more 10ºC i am still far away from tjmax for a good margin though and the voltage is acceptable.
Deliding in my case i think is not worth it since my temps look fine and it overclocks good too maybe i am one of the few with a good IHS


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> I have the 7770 @ 1200/1425 with 1.25v for daily gaming pretty heavy oc already. My concern in the CPU is that 100MHz maybe are not worth the extra +0.5v and more 10ºC i am still far away from tjmax for a good margin though and the voltage is acceptable.
> Deliding in my case i think is not worth it since my temps look fine and it overclocks good too maybe i am one of the few with a good IHS


yea, i wouldnt delid if i had a chip like that, tempwise its very good,
lower temps is always good for cpu's lifespan,
i delidded becausei couldnt even run 4.5ghz, prime hit 105C in seconds..lol

my 7970 was already factory oced, 1000/1375,
i oced it to 1100/1500, 1.170V i think its running on, cant change voltage, pity


----------



## [CyGnus]

maybe you can try this modded trixx http://www.online-convert.com/result/fdd45815c3643f6acae043e580a37bf3
I could not change voltage and with that i can until 1.35v though before the game stars i have to check if the voltage is correct because of power savings it jumps to 1.0v sometimes








Tell if it works, i am getting a 7950 wind force 3







so maybe the same will happen


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> maybe you can try this modded trixx http://www.online-convert.com/result/fdd45815c3643f6acae043e580a37bf3
> I could not change voltage and with that i can until 1.35v though before the game stars i have to check if the voltage is correct because of power savings it jumps to 1.0v sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell if it works, i am getting a 7950 wind force 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe the same will happen


just tried it, no go,

could up vddc from 1.170 to 1.175...lol, after reboot it was set to 1.170 again..

i tried to find a way to unlock the voltage,
then someone said , its hardware locked, so i would need a voltmod?
seems they locked voltage on some 7970 later on..i think asus and gigabyte, and another,
if you want to get the 7950, make sure it isnt locked somehow,
but the windforce cooler works very well, i dont exceed 55C in whatever game i play,
and i dont really hear it.. about 2500rpm is what i saw highest..

i havent got liquid pro on the die yet,
so i expect it will run about 10C cooler after ive done that,
3 other cards i did with liquid pro, had about the same tempdrop,
a 4770, 5770 and 6850..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Good to know i have to get that TIM hehehe i ma running mx-4 until its over i am not buying other one. What would be my best bet then? I really like gigabyte card's had them the last 3 years until now they are good low noise very good temps and not overpriced at all. If they are coming hardware locked maybe i will consider the 7970...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Good to know i have to get that TIM hehehe i ma running mx-4 until its over i am not buying other one. What would be my best bet then? I really like gigabyte card's had them the last 3 years until now they are good low noise very good temps and not overpriced at all. If they are coming hardware locked maybe i will consider the 7970...


The Gigabyte 7950 is one of the few recent ones that is NOT voltage locked. Whereas my brand spanking new Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X is locked. You can adjust the slider but unless you force constant voltage it never uses the voltage you set. Even when you do force constant voltage you get a considerable vDroop.

I don't know much about the Gigabyte 7970, the only 7970 I have personally used was a reference model from Visiontek.


----------



## [CyGnus]

If gigabyte 7950 wf3 oc is ok i will go for that one its the one i wanted in 1st place


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> If gigabyte 7950 wf3 oc is ok i will go for that one its the one i wanted in 1st place


Yeah that one seems to be wildly popular in the 7950/7970/7990 owners club.


----------



## lilchronic

670FTW 1359mhz/1700mhz


----------



## tx-jose

Just shut prime own after a 12 hr run @ 4.5Ghz 1.20V seemed to be stable enough for me so I closed prime. Though I derped lastnight and only put the blend test for half my actua; ram useage....but still.....here is the screenie...If i try 4.
6 on the same volts it will boot and everything...just prime will crash....lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

give it more voltage my cpu for 4.5 uses 1.18v for 4.6 i need 1.23/24


----------



## tx-jose

4.5 is enough for me ATM....I dont need anymore. Now I am going to try and lower the voltages, PLL, and overall heat outout....because my little Hyper 212+ is struggling lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

VonDutch well decided to go with 4.7GHz at 1.28v added some rubber feet under my case (1cm higher) guess what the bottom fans now push some good cold air temp dropped 4ºc prime 95 at 71ºc i will leave it like this maybe will try cool laboratory pro and see if it helps


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> VonDutch well decided to go with 4.7GHz at 1.28v added some rubber feet under my case (1cm higher) guess what the bottom fans now push some good cold air temp dropped 4ºc prime 95 at 71ºc i will leave it like this maybe will try cool laboratory pro and see if it helps


cool, good to hear it worked out









i would use Ultra instead of Pro on the ihs tho,
its easier to clean later on, and its almost, or just as good as Pro..
on ihs the differences between tim isnt that big, the heat dissipation area is bigger,
but its very good tim anyways, prolly would shave of another few degrees,
and you need it for your new vid card ..lol


----------



## [CyGnus]

Well were i buy it i only have the Pro or the MX-4 that are worth the money not that mx-4 is bad i use it a few years with no issues at all


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well were i buy it i only have the Pro or the MX-4 that are worth the money not that mx-4 is bad i use it a few years with no issues at all


why change if it runs well, running prime at 4.7ghz, and 71C ..very nice i would say..lol
i use Pro all the way, i dont mind the cleaning later on,
read some leftovers can even up lesser tim's,
but im using the same Pro again, i dont see a problem,
i always used AS5, even when i delidded mine,
then i read about liquid pro used on the die etc,
and i ordered it, shaved of another 15C when i replaced AS5 to liquid pro on the die..wow..


----------



## [CyGnus]

Huge decrease there but as you said in the IHS i am looking maybe to 2-3c difference so nothing special that would do anything more that i already have when this mx-4 runs out i will see. But i have half a tube so its good for another few applications


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Well were i buy it i only have the Pro or the MX-4 that are worth the money not that mx-4 is bad i use it a few years with no issues at all
> 
> 
> 
> why change if it runs well, running prime at 4.7ghz, and 71C ..very nice i would say..lol
> i use Pro all the way, i dont mind the cleaning later on,
> read some leftovers can even up lesser tim's,
> but im using the same Pro again, i dont see a problem,
> i always used AS5, even when i delidded mine,
> then i read about liquid pro used on the die etc,
> and i ordered it, shaved of another 15C when i replaced AS5 to liquid pro on the die..wow..
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Huge decrease there but as you said in the IHS i am looking maybe to 2-3c difference so nothing special that would do anything more that i already have when this mx-4 runs out i will see. But i have half a tube so its good for another few applications


I think what *VonDutch* says is correct in that you have such good temps already I see no good reason to change your TIM. Looks like you have I very nice chip there *CyGnus*.


----------



## Swag

*Message to all Ivy Bridge Owners Club Entries*

Please, when you use the form, link me to a CPU-Z Validation such as this one: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143

No screenshots unless you have your name in that screenshot!


----------



## chizzms

I'll fill up the form later after i assemble my rig again


----------



## [CyGnus]

PCWargamer thanks, well managed to shave off another 2-3c with a home made 20mm shroud and got a bonus less noise heehhe








Found out a thing about pll for 4.6GHz i am stable with 1.758v pll but with 4.7 i had to bump that 2 notches giving me 1.775v of pll, got to be happy with 4.7GHz and max temp in prime of 68c


----------



## Konkistadori

Still not stable with 1.215v @ 4.6ghz








I got bored of high temps for awhile, so now trying how far this goes with 1.025-1.08v.
Dunno if my mobo is really bad, or that ai suite is just glitching those voltages at right corner










Lots of ZERO's


Hooked up my laptop with ROG connect, and saw voltages drop to 0.88 for short period. LLC is 50%


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Message to all Ivy Bridge Owners Club Entries*
> Please, when you use the form, link me to a CPU-Z Validation such as this one: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> No screenshots unless you have your name in that screenshot!


I submitted a form last weekend, please let me now if you didn't see it so I can resubmit it in that case.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Message to all Ivy Bridge Owners Club Entries*
> Please, when you use the form, link me to a CPU-Z Validation such as this one: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2464143
> No screenshots unless you have your name in that screenshot!
> 
> 
> 
> I submitted a form last weekend, please let me now if you didn't see it so I can resubmit it in that case.
Click to expand...

I got it but your submission included an image of the validation and not a validation link. This form submission sheet is easier and I can update it much faster but I need to have some proof of your ownership. Either a picture with your OCN name right next to it in paper (if you are taking a picture of the CPU), CPU-Z Validation with your OCN name, or a screenshot of CPU-Z with your name in a notepad (or something like that) next to it.


----------



## LuckyCharm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> PCWargamer thanks, well managed to shave off another 2-3c with a home made 20mm shroud and got a bonus less noise heehhe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found out a thing about pll for 4.6GHz i am stable with 1.758v pll but with 4.7 i had to bump that 2 notches giving me 1.775v of pll, got to be happy with 4.7GHz and max temp in prime of 68c


Hello, I've been overclocking my 3570k and managed to make my cpu stable by lowering pll from 1.800 to 1.650. What is pll?( I know I should know what it means before messing with it) I saw pll lowering in a guide. OC at 4.5 1.24 volts


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Still not stable with 1.215v @ 4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored of high temps for awhile, so now trying how far this goes with 1.025-1.08v.
> Dunno if my mobo is really bad, or that ai suite is just glitching those voltages at right corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of ZERO's
> 
> 
> 
> Hooked up my laptop with ROG connect, and saw voltages drop to 0.88 for short period. LLC is 50%


glitch,
your 4.6ghz would prolly run with 2.046vcore on it .LOL.. for a few minutes anyways ..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyCharm*
> 
> Hello, I've been overclocking my 3570k and managed to make my cpu stable by lowering pll from 1.800 to 1.650. What is pll?( I know I should know what it means before messing with it) I saw pll lowering in a guide. OC at 4.5 1.24 volts


im not very technical, but do know it works, it can help make a oc stable,
sometimes even help with temps a bit









technical explain
http://www.embedded.com/design/mcus-processors-and-socs/4006610/Dealing-with-PLL-clock-jitter-in-advanced-processor-designs-Part-1

funny explain,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phase-locked_loop
"Automobile race analogy
For a practical idea of what is going on, consider an auto race. There are many cars, and the driver of each of them wants to go around the track as fast as possible. Each lap corresponds to a complete cycle, and each car will complete dozens of laps per hour. The number of laps per hour (a speed) corresponds to an angular velocity (i.e. a frequency), but the number of laps (a distance) corresponds to a phase (and the conversion factor is the distance around the track loop).
During most of the race, each car is on its own and the driver of the car is trying to beat the driver of every other car on the course, and the phase of each car varies freely.
However, if there is an accident, a pace car comes out to set a safe speed. None of the race cars are permitted to pass the pace car (or the race cars in front of them), but each of the race cars wants to stay as close to the pace car as it can. While it is on the track, the pace car is a reference, and the race cars become phase-locked loops. Each driver will measure the phase difference (a distance in laps) between him and the pace car. If the driver is far away, he will increase his engine speed to close the gap. If he's too close to the pace car, he will slow down. The result is all the race cars lock on to the phase of the pace car. The cars travel around the track in a tight group that is a small fraction of a lap."


----------



## malmental

I'm not certain that it's 100% true because I have seen conflicting reports
but lowering the PLL might take the temps down a few more degrees.
as stated, I'm not certain.


----------



## stickg1

It seems to work in some cases. It did nothing for me, but others swear by it.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm not certain that it's 100% true because I have seen conflicting reports
> but lowering the PLL might take the temps down a few more degrees.
> as stated, I'm not certain.


in sin0822's guide, he states this,

"When overclocking on air the only two voltages you should need to touch on an Ivy Bridge setup are the Vcore (which you increase) and the *CPU PLL( which can be decreased to help temperatures)*. You should not proceed to just apply the maximum voltage for the vcore, vtt, or system agent as you will heavily increase the temperature so much so that the CPU will throttle and can be damaged. Also if you start off with a higher temperature it is very hard to test stability, as you will probably be more unstable than if you used a lower VCore."

but not many i saw lowering cpu pll, had temp drop also, i didnt for one,
on the other hand, i saw enough saying it helped stabilize their oc.. it helped me..lol
when i tried the very high oc's, someone told me to set it to 1.8V again, it helped too..
i never went past 1.8V tho, like others did, i think it was idontcare over at anandtech forum who tried
upto 1.9 something, and didnt notice any advantage doing so ..i guess he should know..
like i said before, i only know it works, dont ask me how etc, just my own trial and error ocing








between 1.65 and 1.75V worked best for me, upto about 4.7-4.8ghz


----------



## malmental

I'll go by your words Dutch...


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'll go by your words Dutch...


----------



## Fulvin

I'm not winning any trophies with my chip, but the temps aren't half bad considering i'm running Antec kuhler 620 with NF-F12's in P/P as intake.


Spoiler: 4.4Ghz IDLE






edit: 5 instances of Large FTT's in prime and PLL set to 1.5V


Spoiler: 4.4Ghz 1.215V LOAD







I'll be selling my sig rig as i've learned a bit about what i need and don't, and i'm ridiculously worried about getting a bad chip next time. I guess i'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> I'm not winning any trophies with my chip, but the temps aren't half bad considering i'm running Antec kuhler 620 with NF-F12's in P/P as intake.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.4Ghz IDLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: 5 instances of Large FTT's in prime and PLL set to 1.5V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4.4Ghz 1.215V LOAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be selling my sig rig as i've learned a bit about what i need and don't, and i'm ridiculously worried about getting a bad chip next time. I guess i'll just have to wait and see.


Can I has your MoBo then? lol

*I think I'm going to stick to 4.5Ghz on air.*
Its set to 1.17v (goes up to 1.32v)

It survived the IBT with 2048MB setting:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and 10 minutes of Prime95 (which I'm still going to test overnight):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LuckyCharm

So recently after building my rig I started overclocking. I was aiming at 4.5 but could not run stable through prime 97 wether I ran it at1.24 volts or 1.35volts. Eventually I just ran my cpu at lower clocks yet no matter what it was unstable. While overclocking my temps never exceeded 80C thanks to my noctua D 14. Eventually I clear cmod and ran at stock settings. Just for the hell of it I ran prime 95. My cpu at stock clocks and settings still blue screened after 5 minutes! What should I do? Btw I use a GB UD5H mono.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuckyCharm*
> 
> So recently after building my rig I started overclocking. I was aiming at 4.5 but could not run stable through prime 97 wether I ran it at1.24 volts or 1.35volts. Eventually I just ran my cpu at lower clocks yet no matter what it was unstable. While overclocking my temps never exceeded 80C thanks to my noctua D 14. Eventually I clear cmod and ran at stock settings. Just for the hell of it I ran prime 95. My cpu at stock clocks and settings still blue screened after 5 minutes! What should I do? Btw I use a GB UD5H mono.


You might want to run memtest, sounds like a ram problem to me. Also what was the bsod eror code?


----------



## Swag

Spreadsheet has been updated.

Only person that did not meet the requirements was snef. The batch number should not be written in that form! Please provide the entire batch number!


----------



## chronicfx

Asrock extreme6! I have six WHEA errors so I will up the vcore 2 or 3 notches and run while at work and see if that gets em out. But its still night n day from the extreme4.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock extreme6! I have six WHEA errors so I will up the vcore 2 or 3 notches and run while at work and see if that gets em out. But its still night n day from the extreme4.


Looks good! I would probably increase it a notch, but definitely not 3. It's almost there so I wouldn't really worry too much!


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock extreme6! I have six WHEA errors so I will up the vcore 2 or 3 notches and run while at work and see if that gets em out. But its still night n day from the extreme4.


which batch do you have i just got mine from costa rica
3227d143
anyone know got the same batch #?


----------



## tawak

got mine today, i hope i got a good batch to OC!

costa rica
3227d143


----------



## Konkistadori

Batch# 3237B789 Costa rica here, i think your chip is gonna run just fine







Waiting for your results.

But Im gonna delid mine quite soon







I got bored high temps and low ghz







5ghz here i come









Just add this "not so official" 5ghz CPU-z http://valid.canardpc.com/2649242







PLL was 1.25.


----------



## megawatz

Realizing that your Ivy is the only one with a build lot that doesn't match anyone elses:
3217D081


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Realizing that your Ivy is the only one with a build lot that doesn't match anyone elses:
> 3217D081


lol


----------



## JuliusCivilis

My i5 3570K isnt able to handle two 6970's in Crossfire. I was playing at Ultra (Without Motion Blur, MSAA and HBAO or whatever)

I have it at 4.2 at the moment and GPU usage is 50-60% on both, my CPU is 90-100%. I locked my FPS at 70 just to try but it still doesnt feel smooth because it drops a lot....

Does anyone know what I can do to maybe fix this?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> My i5 3570K isnt able to handle two 6970's in Crossfire. I was playing at Ultra (Without Motion Blur, MSAA and HBAO or whatever)
> 
> I have it at 4.2 at the moment and GPU usage is 50-60% on both, my CPU is 90-100%. I locked my FPS at 70 just to try but it still doesnt feel smooth because it drops a lot....
> 
> Does anyone know what I can do to maybe fix this?


3570K @ 4.2GHz not being able to handle 6970 CF-X....?


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 3570K @ 4.2GHz not being able to handle 6970 CF-X....?


I know its strange. My CPU hits 100% very often causing framedrops which makes the game not feel smooth at all.....


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> I know its strange. My CPU hits 100% very often causing framedrops which makes the game not feel smooth at all.....


7950 CF-X works fine on my 3570K. Something else is at play here.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 7950 CF-X works fine on my 3570K. Something else is at play here.


I will try to go for default settings in BIOS and close all possible programs running when playing and check how it is at that moment...

EDIT: Doesnt help. Even with MESH Quality on Low it still is at 100% A lot of the time. VRAM usage was around 2300 MB most of the time. While both cards only have 2 GB installed.... I thought you couldnt at those numbers up to get total VRAM?

Edit 2: Played with one card and it helps a lot. Normal CPU usage at around 60-70%. FPS locked at 59, GPU usage at 80% on overall high settings. Im just gonna stick with 1 card for the time beeing.


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> 7950 CF-X works fine on my 3570K. Something else is at play here.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to go for default settings in BIOS and close all possible programs running when playing and check how it is at that moment...
> 
> EDIT: Doesnt help. Even with MESH Quality on Low it still is at 100% A lot of the time. VRAM usage was around 2300 MB most of the time. While both cards only have 2 GB installed.... I thought you couldnt at those numbers up to get total VRAM?
> 
> Edit 2: Played with one card and it helps a lot. Normal CPU usage at around 60-70%. FPS locked at 59, GPU usage at 80% on overall high settings. Im just gonna stick with 1 card for the time beeing.
Click to expand...

It is true that some games are not optimized for crossfire or SLI. Does your problem happen on all games, or just one? Often, one card probably does fine anyway.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It is true that some games are not optimized for crossfire or SLI. Does your problem happen on all games, or just one? Often, one card probably does fine anyway.


That is true but BF3 is pretty optimized I think. Like 80 - 90% scaling. But 1 card will do for now, in the furure I will just be buying single cards. Maybe the 8970 when the prices drop. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> It is true that some games are not optimized for crossfire or SLI. Does your problem happen on all games, or just one? Often, one card probably does fine anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> That is true but BF3 is pretty optimized I think. Like 80 - 90% scaling. But 1 card will do for now, in the furure I will just be buying single cards. Maybe the 8970 when the prices drop. Thanks for the help!
Click to expand...

Your right. So somethings not right. Maybe it has to do with GPU BIOS. Since the system CPU usage problem and frame rate drop only happens with two cards and not one card, then it most likely relates to the crossfire handling and the GPU BIOS or drivers. I'd consider trying another BIOS flash of the GPUs to see if it makes a difference. Something different than what they are running now.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Batch# 3237B789 Costa rica here, i think your chip is gonna run just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your results.
> 
> But Im gonna delid mine quite soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored high temps and low ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5ghz here i come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just add this "not so official" 5ghz CPU-z http://valid.canardpc.com/2649242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLL was 1.25.


i hope so, its either my chip will stand out or be a rebel =\


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Realizing that your Ivy is the only one with a build lot that doesn't match anyone elses:
> 3217D081


i feel you bro!

got bad luck with amd's chip
phenom x6 and fx8350 both dissapoints me
hopefully my luck will change now that i moved to intel.


----------



## Valgaur

Try this. find out if your games are using your CPU as a physixs driver. sometimes they ignore the GPU's asmack your CPU around pretty hard.a nd leave your GPU's at around half usage.


----------



## Zeek

Just got my 3770K for 190 at microcenter. Paired up with the extreme4 I got for 94 also at microcenter.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Just got my 3770K for 190 at microcenter. Paired up with the extreme4 I got for 94 also at microcenter.


W00T

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!

Anybody tell that I need to game a little bit? or atleast get away from my homework.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Just got my 3770K for 190 at microcenter. Paired up with the extreme4 I got for 94 also at microcenter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W00T
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anybody tell that I need to game a little bit? or atleast get away from my homework.
Click to expand...

Are you doing Biology homework because if you aren't, I will tell you something.

Our brains don't have short term memory and long term memory. Long term memory is located farther in the back while short term is located somewhat in the middle. If you are bored, the information will only stick to the short term part and will be quickly forgotten in usually about a day. To prevent this, you must engage the brain in some highly interactive activity that you will enjoy.

Another part to this, humans are naturally social. If you do not engage with another person or persona (game characters), then you will lose your sanity like people who have been kidnapped. That is where Stockholm disease comes from because we need someone to interact with or we can't function properly.

Now, would you like to have all the studying go to waste because you are simply bored (so basically a waste of 5 hours of homework), become a recluse and practically destroy your sanity, or play games for a bit?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you doing Biology homework because if you aren't, I will tell you something.
> 
> Our brains don't have short term memory and long term memory. Long term memory is located farther in the back while short term is located somewhat in the middle. If you are bored, the information will only stick to the short term part and will be quickly forgotten in usually about a day. To prevent this, you must engage the brain in some highly interactive activity that you will enjoy.
> 
> Another part to this, humans are naturally social. If you do not engage with another person or persona (game characters), then you will lose your sanity like people who have been kidnapped. That is where Stockholm disease comes from because we need someone to interact with or we can't function properly.
> 
> Now, would you like to have all the studying go to waste because you are simply bored (so basically a waste of 5 hours of homework), become a recluse and practically destroy your sanity, or play games for a bit?


It's just intro stuff to a program. super easy and I already knwo how to use it. just ahve to do it is all lol. just boring.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Are you doing Biology homework because if you aren't, I will tell you something.
> 
> Our brains don't have short term memory and long term memory. Long term memory is located farther in the back while short term is located somewhat in the middle. If you are bored, the information will only stick to the short term part and will be quickly forgotten in usually about a day. To prevent this, you must engage the brain in some highly interactive activity that you will enjoy.
> 
> Another part to this, humans are naturally social. If you do not engage with another person or persona (game characters), then you will lose your sanity like people who have been kidnapped. That is where Stockholm disease comes from because we need someone to interact with or we can't function properly.
> 
> Now, would you like to have all the studying go to waste because you are simply bored (so basically a waste of 5 hours of homework), become a recluse and practically destroy your sanity, or play games for a bit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just intro stuff to a program. super easy and I already knwo how to use it. just ahve to do it is all lol. just boring.
Click to expand...

Wow, I honestly wouldn't do it unless it really counts for points. Like I'm taking programming too and we have to write these programs showing what we learned over the year, I just wrote a paragraph explaining what the terms mean like stacks, queues, recursive, iterative and how they apply to programming and when they should be used. I got 100!


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wow, I honestly wouldn't do it unless it really counts for points. Like I'm taking programming too and we have to write these programs showing what we learned over the year, I just wrote a paragraph explaining what the terms mean like stacks, queues, recursive, iterative and how they apply to programming and when they should be used. I got 100!


lol I'm the student where I ahve to fill it all. it isnt graded but I'm still going through it all.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Wow, I honestly wouldn't do it unless it really counts for points. Like I'm taking programming too and we have to write these programs showing what we learned over the year, I just wrote a paragraph explaining what the terms mean like stacks, queues, recursive, iterative and how they apply to programming and when they should be used. I got 100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I'm the student where I ahve to fill it all. it isnt graded but I'm still going through it all.
Click to expand...

Haha, I see, I do that for some of my other classes. I guess practice makes perfect right?


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Just got my 3770K for 190 at microcenter. Paired up with the extreme4 I got for 94 also at microcenter.


That's a sweet deal!


----------



## malmental

that's the price I paid @ Fry's using pricematch for my 3570K a few months back.

I wonder if the price was within $20-30 of each other, would you go ahead and get the 3770K or keep the $ and stay with the 3570K.?
me personally do not need a 3770K but for $20-30, why the hell not...


----------



## [CyGnus]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> W00T
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anybody tell that I need to game a little bit? or atleast get away from my homework.


You guys have great prices here in Portugal i have to sell a kidney to get that...
3770K goes for 300€ and extreme 4 150€


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> W00T
> 
> PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anybody tell that I need to game a little bit? or atleast get away from my homework.
> 
> 
> 
> You guys have great prices here in Portugal i have to sell a kidney to get that...
> 3770K goes for 300€ and extreme 4 150€
Click to expand...

$400?!? DAMN! You'd have to sell a liver and your heart to even build half of what people build in the States! Like watercooled rigs and all.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Dont remind me about it the Rig sig that i have i spent like 1400€, as you can see its nothing extreme...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Dont remind me about it the Rig sig that i have i spent like 1400€, as you can see its nothing extreme...


you need a mate or someone whom you trust to send you future hardware..
prices like that and I'd still be on AMD..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Dont remind me about it the Rig sig that i have i spent like 1400€, as you can see its nothing extreme...


i think ive spend about the same, but then in euro's ...lol
1400 euro = 1871 U.S. dollars








i need a mate too......









newegg, 3770k $329.99
over here cheapest 3770k, € 298,40 = 399 U.S. dollars


----------



## malmental

never shipped to the Netherlands or Portugal but I have shipped to the UK and several South American countries even the ones with skeptical postal admins.
mostly ship with insurance and have the recipient pick up hardware unless they say it can be delivered.

shipping overseas can be a real pain..


----------



## megawatz

Now trying 1.34Ghz (1.36 on CPUZ) @ 4.5Ghz. I'm hating that I have to keep upping the vCore. Last couple of times were because of temps (hit 100c, made computer shut down while I was away to stop anything else from happening)


----------



## malmental

either a bad chip or something else is running amok with your set-up..
that voltage is higher than most 2500K's..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> either a bad chip or something else is running amok with your set-up..
> that voltage is higher than most 2500K's..


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Dont remind me about it the Rig sig that i have i spent like 1400€, as you can see its nothing extreme...
> 
> 
> 
> i think ive spend about the same, but then in euro's ...lol
> 1400 euro = 1871 U.S. dollars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need a mate too......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newegg, 3770k $329.99
> over here cheapest 3770k, € 298,40 = 399 U.S. dollars
Click to expand...

...and don't forget MicroCenter *VonDutch* - 3770K = $229! Unreal price difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Now trying 1.34Ghz (1.36 on CPUZ) @ 4.5Ghz. I'm hating that I have to keep upping the vCore. Last couple of times were because of temps (hit 100c, made computer shut down while I was away to stop anything else from happening)


That's real bad *megawatz*. And the temps are too high too. And higher temps often mean more vcore needed per/OC. Can you get a better HSF mount to keep temps lower? Maybe help a little bit with the vcore? Else you just got what sounds like the worst IB yet. Sorry dude.....


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...and don't forget MicroCenter *VonDutch* - 3770K = $229! Unreal price difference.
> That's real bad *megawatz*. And the temps are too high too. And higher temps often mean more vcore needed per/OC. Can you get a better HSF mount to keep temps lower? Maybe help a little bit with the vcore? Else you just got what sounds like the worst IB yet. Sorry dude.....


Considering watercooling


----------



## malmental

typo in your motherboard listed in your specs, which one is it and your overclock settings.?
please do not say you hit auto-tune or an AI Suite clock.
maybe your overclock needs a little adjusting first..


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> typo in your motherboard listed in your specs, which one is it and your overclock settings.?
> please do not say you hit auto-tune or an AI Suite clock.
> maybe your overclock needs a little adjusting first..


Its the lk version. And I didn't hit auto tune. I've literally been bumping vcore since 1.2 v


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> ...and don't forget MicroCenter *VonDutch* - 3770K = $229! Unreal price difference.
> That's real bad *megawatz*. And the temps are too high too. And higher temps often mean more vcore needed per/OC. Can you get a better HSF mount to keep temps lower? Maybe help a little bit with the vcore? Else you just got what sounds like the worst IB yet. Sorry dude.....
> 
> 
> 
> Considering watercooling
Click to expand...

Probably much cheaper to delid that sucker to get temps down ~20-25C.









And if the chip dies in the attempt, then still cheaper to get an new one that has got to be so much better than the one you got!









Here is the delidding thread link if ya want to check it out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## PCWargamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> typo in your motherboard listed in your specs, which one is it and your overclock settings.?
> please do not say you hit auto-tune or an AI Suite clock.
> maybe your overclock needs a little adjusting first..
> 
> 
> 
> Its the lk version. And I didn't hit auto tune. I've literally been bumping vcore since 1.2 v
Click to expand...

*malmental* has a point even if you didn't do that horrible auto OC stuff. Maybe good to verify all your BIOS settings see if somethings off.

Maybe check out the asus OC thread we have on here and go through all the settings there and show others your settings and ask questions. Maybe there is some setting messing you up (Unless you have already been there).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCWargamer*
> 
> *malmental* has a point even if you didn't do that horrible auto OC stuff. Maybe good to verify all your BIOS settings see if somethings off.
> 
> Maybe check out the asus OC thread we have on here and go through all the settings there and show others your settings and ask questions. Maybe there is some setting messing you up (Unless you have already been there).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Found one setting that wasn't right. CPU Current Capability was set to 100% and not 120%.hopefully this will help.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Too bad my BIOS was a month outdated. Went from 10.23.12 to 11.16.12


----------



## Fulvin

Off topic, but how well do Kingston's HyperX Genesis series sticks generally overclock? Not so much? Mine just popped in my mail today to go with my future 3570k build. I'll post results of silicon lottery later.


----------



## spizzlo

Username: spizzlo
Chip Model: Intel Core i5-3570k
Batch #: 3220C338
Max OC: 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384


----------



## Latezen

Username: Latezen
Chip Model: Intel Core i7-3770k
Batch #: 3231B598
Max OC: 4.2Ghz

http://valid.canardpc.com/2654416


----------



## staffy007

can you please update my max oc

staffy007
max oc ; 5003mhz
link ;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Off topic, but how well do Kingston's HyperX Genesis series sticks generally overclock? Not so much? Mine just popped in my mail today to go with my future 3570k build. I'll post results of silicon lottery later.


Not really well, same as patriot sticks...what model did you get exactly?
good luck!


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> can you please update my max oc
> 
> staffy007
> max oc ; 5003mhz
> link ;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


I will add you after I finish this episode.


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> can you please update my max oc
> staffy007
> max oc ; 5003mhz
> link ;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


What is your batch number and Malay or CR?
Do u got custom liquid?


----------



## staffy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> What is your batch number and Malay or CR?
> Do u got custom liquid?


It's malay cpu batch L220B448 .Ive got a xspc rasa rs360 kit with an extra 240 rad and koolance blocks on the 470's


----------



## Valgaur

Valgaur
i7 - 3770K
3231B442
5000.2 Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667923


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Valgaur
> i7 - 3770K
> 3231B442
> 5000.2 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667923


That looks yummy.







You should seriously give it to me...


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should seriously give it to me...


Nope I waited well long enough for this chip. My turn for a goody.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> That looks yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should seriously give it to me...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I waited well long enough for this chip. My turn for a goody.
Click to expand...

Haha, how's it performing so far?


----------



## [CyGnus]

Brutal chip congratz


----------



## Wyllliam

Username: Wyllliam
Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770k
Batch #: 3242C005
Max OC: 4.6GHz

CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2668368
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2668368


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Haha, how's it performing so far?


BCLK is kinda crappy but the multi is really nice. Gonna play around with it more today and see in I can beat violences cinebench. Might take a nap though... crazy tired right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Brutal chip congratz


Thank you sir! Yeah I was in bios and just threw 1.2vcore and 45 multi at it going bet it doesn't get this. Booted up and I was thinking fine ill take the multi higher. So the 4.7 at 1.23 is a very very nice butter zone in my opinion.


----------



## megawatz

I'm jelly of everyone else's vCore. Just sayin'


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> I'm jelly of everyone else's vCore. Just sayin'


Thanks!


----------



## JuliusCivilis

I still get 100% CPU usage when gaming in BF3. This CPU shouldnt bottleneck me right?

64 player Back to Karkand. (Ultra settings (No MSAA)

CPU USAGE: 95% - 100%
GPU USAGE: 60% on both
FPS: 45

This is not normal, it should be able to handle my cards just fine, some people have said the GPU drivers could be the problem. Can anyone of u help me further?


----------



## tw33k

New 24/7 clock speed 4.7GHz...



CPU-Z


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> New 24/7 clock speed 4.7GHz...
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-Z


Your vCore makes me angry


----------



## tw33k

Problem is tho, as the clock speed increases the required voltage gets huge.
4.8GHz - 1.276v
4.9GHz - 1.314v
5.0GHz - 1.427v

Haven't tried 5.1GHz yet


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Problem is tho, as the clock speed increases the required voltage gets huge.
> 4.8GHz - 1.276v
> 4.9GHz - 1.314v
> 5.0GHz - 1.427v
> 
> Haven't tried 5.1GHz yet


I wish I had that problem, my first chip needed 1.475v for 4.7GHz and 4.8GHz couldn't get stable, I couldnt even boot to windows at 1.7v.

My 2nd chip I can get 4.8GHz @ 1.41v, I ran 4.9GHz for a while at 1.48v. Haven't tried 5.0GHz yet.


----------



## tw33k

lol...yeah I should be happy. I did get lucky. Had to kill my first 3770K to get this one


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Problem is tho, as the clock speed increases the required voltage gets huge.
> 4.8GHz - 1.276v
> 4.9GHz - 1.314v
> 5.0GHz - 1.427v
> 
> Haven't tried 5.1GHz yet


right along with me and Violence


----------



## ivanlabrie

...and hopefully me too


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> ...and hopefully me too


I hope so! whens the chip here?


----------



## ivanlabrie

No news yet...USPS tracking ain't working atm.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Can you update my max overclock..... I've begin to tweak it some... Prime95 hottest core is 78...

http://valid.canardpc.com/2673468


----------



## Teufel9000

how you getting so much low temps at 1.42 volts?

Delid or Water cooling?


----------



## tawak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Problem is tho, as the clock speed increases the required voltage gets huge.
> 4.8GHz - 1.276v
> 4.9GHz - 1.314v
> 5.0GHz - 1.427v
> 
> Haven't tried 5.1GHz yet


What is your batch number, Costa Rica?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> What is your batch number, Costa Rica?


I checked the first page but I'm not on the list. I posted my batch number I just can't find it but yes, Costa Rica

UPDATE: batch number is in my system specs (I totally forgot)


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> I can run 6+ with ln2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> I'd like my eggs scrambled please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> martinhal can you run IBT at 5GHz ? ss for temps ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sena*
> 
> He can, but with LN2.


I forgot all about the comments . Yes I can !!


----------



## lilchronic

heres my temps with prime95


----------



## Swag

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> Here's my latest OC.
> 
> Username: msgclb
> 
> Chip Model: 3770k
> 
> Batch #: 3225B936
> 
> Max OC: 4800 MHz
> 
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2640250


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tawak*
> 
> 
> 
> got mine today, i hope i got a good batch to OC!
> 
> costa rica
> 3227d143


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spizzlo*
> 
> Username: spizzlo
> Chip Model: Intel Core i5-3570k
> Batch #: 3220C338
> Max OC: 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654384


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Latezen*
> 
> Username: Latezen
> Chip Model: Intel Core i7-3770k
> Batch #: 3231B598
> Max OC: 4.2Ghz
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2654416


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staffy007*
> 
> can you please update my max oc
> 
> staffy007
> max oc ; 5003mhz
> link ;http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2657348


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Valgaur
> i7 - 3770K
> 3231B442
> 5000.2 Ghz
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2667923


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wyllliam*
> 
> Username: Wyllliam
> Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770k
> Batch #: 3242C005
> Max OC: 4.6GHz
> 
> CPU-Z validation link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2668368
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2668368


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Can you update my max overclock..... I've begin to tweak it some... Prime95 hottest core is 78...
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2673468






*Spreadsheet will be updated with the people located on here and those who entered the form on the spreadsheet!*


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spreadsheet will be updated with the people located on here and those who entered the form on the spreadsheet!*


Thank You....


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Spreadsheet will be updated with the people located on here and those who entered the form on the spreadsheet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You....
Click to expand...

Job as OP. Although it took me a while to get away from school and everything else.


----------



## malmental

hey....
I was digging around trying to get organized, I'm adding on to my workbench.
anyways I found my box for my 3570K, here it is..

i5-3570K
Product Code: BX80637153570K
Batch #: 3228B572
Costa Rica
S/N: 3E221049A2015

http://valid.canardpc.com/2636007

I guess I can officially be on the list..


----------



## stickg1

Weakest batch ever....


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Evening guys









Can i be added please m8









Username: SmokeyMcBong
Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770k
Batch #: 3228B206




Max OC: 5.2GHz

CPU-Z validation link:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602

http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602

Thanks guys


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Weakest batch ever....


I smell 'JELLY'....


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I smell 'JELLY'....


Grape or strawberry?
How about some peanut butter?

I'm sorry, I had to.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I smell 'JELLY'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape or strawberry?
> How about some peanut butter?
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to.
Click to expand...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbdullahG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I smell 'JELLY'....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape or strawberry?
> How about some peanut butter?
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to.
Click to expand...

where you been, how's school.?
LOWER THAT VOLTAGE..!


----------



## AbdullahG

Good. Busy, but good. I wish I could go lower, but I seem to have gotten a bad chip.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeyMcBong*
> 
> Evening guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i be added please m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Username: SmokeyMcBong
> Chip Model: Intel Core I7-3770k
> Batch #: 3228B206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Max OC: 5.2GHz
> 
> CPU-Z validation link:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2679602
> 
> Thanks guys


Very Nice Smokey!!!


----------



## xutnubu

Hi, guys.

Is 65C at Prime95 (Small FFT) high for my CPU (Turbo @ 3.8GHz)?

I used Artic Silver 5.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xutnubu*
> 
> Hi, guys.
> 
> Is 65C at Prime95 (Small FFT) high for my CPU (Turbo @ 3.8GHz)?
> 
> I used Artic Silver 5.


It is well within thermal limits. Mine does small ffts stock at about 45C but I have de-lidded my chip.


----------



## Valgaur

I love seeing the delidders post in here with their delid pics. Makes me feel good knowing my army of crewmen is constantly growing!


----------



## xutnubu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> It is well within thermal limits. Mine does small ffts stock at about 45C but I have de-lidded my chip.


I know it's within limits, but do you think it's decent for a Hyper 212 Evo? My ambient temp is like 25C.

Also can someone tell me which HWiNFO64 value should I look at for overall temps? I'm using "CPU Package" right now.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Brand spanking new CPU and Brand spanking new batch number i see 3243B670


----------



## Fulvin

Finally got my 3770k. Ran prime on stock heatsink and the temps quickly shot to about low 90c's with load vcore being 1.176v. Idles around 35 with 29 minimum on all cores. I tried 44 multi with 1.21v which failed after about 30 sec, so i bumbed vcore to 1.25 w/ 44 multi and it stayed stable for 30 sec in prime, but i put it to halt because the temps were closing in on 100c. Is this pretty average chip for 3770k? All cores are within 3 c from each other on load, which im happy about and will probaby buy some new WC gear to go with.


----------



## blizzard182cold

hmmm
. is any modding needed for the contact of a H80 to de-lid ?
. what kind of results are we looking at here temp and O.C. wise ?

my rigs in my sig if anyone can give me an estimated result from there knowledge thanks


----------



## Ardalista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> hmmm
> . is any modding needed for the contact of a H80 to de-lid ?
> . what kind of results are we looking at here temp and O.C. wise ?
> 
> my rigs in my sig if anyone can give me an estimated result from there knowledge thanks


Have you had a look here to see what others have managed to get with the delid process?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


----------



## Strileckifunk

Submitted.

Feels nice coming from a Phenom II x4 965


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Submitted.
> 
> Feels nice coming from a Phenom II x4 965


I 2nd this!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Submitted.
> 
> Feels nice coming from a Phenom II x4 965


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Airrick10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Submitted.
> 
> Feels nice coming from a Phenom II x4 965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd this!
Click to expand...

what made me so mad is that I had my 975BE and 980BE as high as 4.3GHz
and in all the benches I would still get beat by i5-2400 running stock.
pissed me off and then I waited for all things Bulldozer.
so I sold all my AMD hardware after Bulldozer release and grabbed a 2500K.
then I eventually upgraded my i5-760 to a 3570K unit.

when AMD gets the IPC up and the TDP down maybe I'll see them again someday.
right now AMD is APU or nothing in my opinion and then still I might still go Intel with dedicated GPU..

just saying..


----------



## Zeek

Updated Max OC

Username: Zeek
Max OC: 5.2ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2684663


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what made me so mad is that I had my 975BE and 980BE as high as 4.3GHz
> and in all the benches I would still get beat by i5-2400 running stock.
> pissed me off and then I waited for all things Bulldozer.
> so I sold all my AMD hardware after Bulldozer release and grabbed a 2500K.
> then I eventually upgraded my i5-760 to a 3570K unit.
> 
> when AMD gets the IPC up and the TDP down maybe I'll see them again someday.
> right now AMD is APU or nothing in my opinion and then still I might still go Intel with dedicated GPU..
> 
> just saying..


I think we were all in that boat! I too had bought a new mobo for bulldozer and I'm glad I waited on reviews and benches to come out before I would buy one. It was disappointing and so I waited for the next revisions of AMD cpu's and they were still not as good as the Ivy's and used more wattage! I finally abandoned ship during thanksgiving and got a great deal on my I5 3570K for $150 on black friday and $109 on my Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 and haven't looked back! AMD needs to get their act together!


----------



## Scott1541

Hello IB owners, I should be able to join the club/thread tomorrow when my i5 3570K comes









After it and my motherboard arrives I'm hoping to get it up to 4GHz for now and I'll see what it's like. If I need more power then I'll try and get it up to 4.5+ GHz


----------



## Swag

Updated the spreadsheet!

We just reached *200 members*! Good job guys!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Updated the spreadsheet!
> 
> We just reached *200 members*! Good job guys!


do not see my name..


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Updated the spreadsheet!
> 
> We just reached *200 members*! Good job guys!
> 
> 
> 
> do not see my name..
Click to expand...

Did you submit one of those forms or did you post it in here? If you posted it here, link me the post or re-submit it.


----------



## longgia001

I5 3570k - 3239C162 - 47x - 1.3v daily


----------



## DOM.

Got me a new batch yesterday

See wut i can get on custom water









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longgia001*
> 
> I5 3570k - 3239C162 - 47x - 1.3v daily


Use max mem


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hey....
> I was digging around trying to get organized, I'm adding on to my workbench.
> anyways I found my box for my 3570K, here it is..
> 
> i5-3570K
> Product Code: BX80637153570K
> Batch #: 3228B572
> Costa Rica
> S/N: 3E221049A2015
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2636007
> 
> I guess I can officially be on the list..


----------



## Zeek

Killed my sig rig chip (#3229B506) so I have to wait till Saturday so I can drive down to MicroCenter and swap it for a new one. Hopefully it'll be better than my old chip


----------



## Ukkooh

@Zeek: I seriously hope that it didn't die due to 1.28V voltage as shown in your sig rig.

Now to what I was actually going to post: I just tried ocing my 3770k for the first time. I jumped straight to 4.5 and did 10 runs of IBT.

I think I should buy some good tim and finally remount my cooler as I think the temps are a little bit too high for that voltage. Vcore fluctuation was 1.120-1.152V with high LLC is that acceptable or should i try very high? Also are the gflops readings normal for a 3770k @4.5? I hope that it is close to stable with that vcore or otherwise 4.8-4.9 without delidding seems to stay a dream for me.


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> @Zeek: I seriously hope that it didn't die due to 1.28V voltage as shown in your sig rig.
> 
> Now to what I was actually going to post: I just tried ocing my 3770k for the first time. I jumped straight to 4.5 and did 10 runs of IBT.
> 
> I think I should buy some good tim and finally remount my cooler as I think the temps are a little bit too high for that voltage. Vcore fluctuation was 1.120-1.152V with high LLC is that acceptable or should i try very high? Also are the gflops readings normal for a 3770k @4.5? I hope that it is close to stable with that vcore or otherwise 4.8-4.9 without delidding seems to stay a dream for me.


your gflops are fine


----------



## Ukkooh

Is the vcore fluctuation fine also?


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is the vcore fluctuation fine also?


yea, if your VID fluctuates, your vcore will do the same,
sometimes i see 2 different vcores with oc's, np








if its close to what youve set in bios, its ok..otherwise you should look at your llc,
ibt is the hottest temps you will see, but for more stability testing use prime,
its not that hot either, for first impression for stability ibt is good to use,
80-85C Max. with spikes to 90C while running ibt is ok..

o, you have a very nice vcore for 4.5ghz,
would be great if you can get it stable with about that vcore


----------



## Ukkooh

Updated Max OC

Username: Ukkooh
Max OC: 4500MHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694769

I did a 8 hour prime95 with [email protected] so I think it is atleast somewhat stable. I'll go for 4.7/4.8 once I buy some tim and reseat my cooler.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Updated Max OC
> 
> Username: Ukkooh
> Max OC: 4500MHz
> CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2694769
> 
> I did a 8 hour prime95 with [email protected] so I think it is atleast somewhat stable. I'll go for 4.7/4.8 once I buy some tim and reseat my cooler.


whats the batch # off that cpu ?


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> My 3770k from batch 3218C017 has so far been stable at [email protected]


----------



## DOM.

i think thats the batch everyone was after at hwbot

Batch 3232A610

ran this today


----------



## Zeek

I'm hoping that I can get a good chip tomorrow. Gonna return mine since I killed it and swap it for a new one, lol. Dead one needed 1.24v for 4.5


----------



## Ukkooh

Now that some experienced overclockers are active in this thread I'd like to ask which one of these is the most likely cause for my high temps:
1) Mobo is messed up and shows wrong vcore readings. This would explain my low vcore for 4.5
2) The TIM application Intel did between die and IHS is really crappy.
3) I messed up my H100 mounting.


----------



## Zeek

From what I can see you have a Asus P8Z77-V Pro, correct? So your voltage readings should be right. You could have either messed up on the h100 mounting or your CPU's IHS is mounted crappy like you stated. I'd try to remount the h100 first, and if temps are still not good be a boss and delid it


----------



## Ukkooh

I'll order some tim tomorrow so i can remount it by tuesday evening. And I don't like the idea of delidding as it ruins ln2 potential but we'll see.
Any tim recommendations? Price is not an issue because every tim seems to be within 7-9€ price range here in Finland.


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Now that some experienced overclockers are active in this thread I'd like to ask which one of these is the most likely cause for my high temps:
> 1) Mobo is messed up and shows wrong vcore readings. This would explain my low vcore for 4.5
> 2) The TIM application Intel did between die and IHS is really crappy.
> 3) I messed up my H100 mounting.


ivy are just hot, mines on a custom loop cpu/gpu on 480 rad with x4 SP120 fans

but even on my loop, its like after 1.3v+ it starts to get hot even on my loop

i also have a delided cpu it needs lil more vcore for 4.5 but its alot cooler with new paste
Quote:


> ruins ln2 potential


yes it does that's what happened to my delied cpu was a 6.5GHz for 3D HT off


----------



## Ukkooh

I know that they are hot but 81°C with 1.15V sounds too hot even for an ivy. If the temps keep increasing like this when I add vcore I'll start throttling by 1.20V which doesn't sound right considering that many use around 1.25V with air coolers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Now that some experienced overclockers are active in this thread I'd like to ask which one of these is the most likely cause for my high temps:
> 1) Mobo is messed up and shows wrong vcore readings. This would explain my low vcore for 4.5
> 2) The TIM application Intel did between die and IHS is really crappy.
> 3) I messed up my H100 mounting.


Not sure why your mobo is giving low voltages, thought asrocks only did that

They did it because otherwise it would have slaughtered too much, the old sandys would have been obsolete, and they had no need to release something much faster because they dont like doing that

Not sure, user error.


----------



## Ukkooh

I can't decide between the TIMs. The more reviews I read the more confusing it gets. So which one of these I should use for my H100?
-Noctua NT-H1
-Arctic Cooling MX-4
-Prolimatech PK-1
-Gelid GC-Extreme
-Coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I know that they are hot but 81°C with 1.15V sounds too hot even for an ivy. If the temps keep increasing like this when I add vcore I'll start throttling by 1.20V which doesn't sound right considering that many use around 1.25V with air coolers.


yeah seems lil on the warm side but what are the room temps ?

also reminds me of one of my cpus i had to rma it couldnt take alot of volts on ln2 ir would reboot realtemp would show 100+ on load
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I can't decide between the TIMs. The more reviews I read the more confusing it gets. So which one of these I should use for my H100?
> -Noctua NT-H1
> -Arctic Cooling MX-4
> -Prolimatech PK-1
> -Gelid GC-Extreme
> -Coollaboratory liquid pro/ultra


i been using Gelid GC-Extreme for everyday and ln2


----------



## Ukkooh

I can't be sure about room temps because I don't have any thermometers but I'm sure it was between 22-25°C. How easy is the Gelid extreme to apply? Does it spread from the pressure of the block or do I have to spread it?


----------



## Zeek

Gonna drive over to the Boston/Cambridge Microcenter tomorrow morning, like once it's open. So it'll be all quiet and I'll be able to look at all the CPU's and choose the one I want


----------



## DOM.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> I can't be sure about room temps because I don't have any thermometers but I'm sure it was between 22-25°C. How easy is the Gelid extreme to apply? Does it spread from the pressure of the block or do I have to spread it?


it spreads easy with the pressure from tightening down the cpu block


----------



## Scott1541

Whoa, I'm getting 20 more gigaflops on Windows 8 than I was on Windows 7







A few days ago I got around 87 on win 7 and just now I'm getting 107 on win 8 with the same amount of RAM used and my PC otherwise idle. Is this about what I should expect from an i5-3570K at 4GHz?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Whoa, I'm getting 20 more gigaflops on Windows 8 than I was on Windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago I got around 87 on win 7 and just now I'm getting 107 on win 8 with the same amount of RAM used and my PC otherwise idle. Is this about what I should expect from an i5-3570K at 4GHz?


Mid 80's is what you get on Win7 without SP1 and other updates installed. Once you get the updates its about the same. I get around 115-120 in both OS's.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Mid 80's is what you get on Win7 without SP1 and other updates installed. Once you get the updates its about the same. I get around 115-120 in both OS's.


I'm pretty sure Windows 7 had SP1 installed though









Anyway I can't go back and check now as I've formatted and installed 8


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Is it normal that you get higher GFlops when you use more memory?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> Is it normal that you get higher GFlops when you use more memory?


It's normal to get higher GFlops with faster memory speed and lower timings.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> It's normal to get higher GFlops with faster memory speed and lower timings.


I understand that. But If I set IBT on standard thats with 1024 MB I get around 106 GFlops, and if I put it on 5700 MB (or something its High setting) I get 112 GFlops...


----------



## RB Snake

Does anyone know if it's worth going from a 'non k' i5 2500 to a 3770k? I mainly play games like BF3 mutliplayer and will be playing Crysis 3 a lot. Has anyone done an upgrade like this? If it's worth it I'll grab a H100i to get a decent overclock hopefully.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Does anyone know if it's worth going from a 'non k' i5 2500 to a 3770k? I mainly play games like BF3 mutliplayer and will be playing Crysis 3 a lot. Has anyone done an upgrade like this? If it's worth it I'll grab a H100i to get a decent overclock hopefully.


YES.
and the H80 will do fine.
update your BIOS first with your 2500 and then pop in the 3770K and hit the multi...


----------



## RB Snake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> YES.
> and the H80 will do fine.
> update your BIOS first with your 2500 and then pop in the 3770K and hit the multi...


Thanks for the reply. Already updated my bios. So is the H80i better value? It's only a 20aud difference here so maybe it's worth the jump?


----------



## malmental

for only $20(aud) then I would go for it.
does you case have enough room.?

edit:
also what I did was to sell my old chip to recoup some of the finances towards the new chip.
unless you have plans for the 2500.


----------



## Ukkooh

If you won't delid I'm pretty sure that you won't see a big difference between h80i and h100i. That is unless you get a chip which has a good stock tim application.

Edit: For that price difference I'd get the H100i anyway.
Edit2: For some reason here in Finland the h80i and h100i are priced the same. :O


----------



## RB Snake

Yeah, it should fit nicely into my Corsair C70. I'll sell the 2500, or maybe give it to a mate who needs it


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RB Snake*
> 
> Yeah, it should fit nicely into my Corsair C70. I'll sell the 2500, or maybe give it to a mate who needs it


so then what are you waiting on...?









when ready to overclock come on back and we'll get to it.


----------



## longgia001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DOM.*
> 
> Got me a new batch yesterday
> 
> See wut i can get on custom water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Use max mem


here you are



Tim IHS/Die : CF3


----------



## Ukkooh

My experiences with replacing the tim on H100: My temps actually rose a few degrees so the reason for my bad temps was not a bad mount. I find myself considering delidding now.







For now I'm going to let the tim settle for a few days and if the temps stay the same I will remount it again this time with a proper cleaner. I didn't have anything else at hand right now so I used a drop of water. I found it odd though that my whole cpu wasn't covered by the stock H100 tim. Btw I used phobya hegrease extreme which is supposed to be a rebrand of Gelid GC-extreme. I would have bought the original Gelid GC-Extreme but it was slightly more expensive than this stuff (50 cents).


----------



## oldcompgeek

I am getting a crash course on heat dissipation/cooling with this Intel cpu. This is my 1st ever Intel system or build and the speeds are excellent, even at the "stock" overclock (4ghz with auto o/c turned on) with 8 ghz of 1866 dominator gt on an Asrock Fatality Z77 Pro mobo. My N520 from a prior AMD build kept it under 40c under 100% and this baby(3570k) get's to almost 57c. The rapid storage technology is nice too. At work now, but will submit my stuff when I get home tonight. Incidentally, I couldn't believe it when I got to my futuremark site after running 3d11 and vantage! WOW! The scores beat the crap out of all previous and they had 8 and 6 cores... although I have a 7850 instead of the previous 6850... Lot to learn about intel and overclocking too so i'll wait, read, and learn 1st... Thanks everyone.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Have you had a look here to see what others have managed to get with the delid process?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-ivy-bridge-club


thats some good charts but um not one of them are using a H80 so a little hard to compare in that way lol but thank you good to see there are some nice temps though with even 5Ghz


----------



## malmental

thinking about upgrading my 2500K unit with a 3770K chip, why not.?!

right now that unit is running SLi TF3 (560 Ti - 448's) but I wanna upgrade those cards soon and before Haswell is out for sure.
so I'm thinking SLi my TF4 (660 Ti PE/OC), selling one of the 448's and using the other in the other unit until the GTX 780 get here.

anyways the question is...
upgrade from 2500K to 3770K worth it.?

thanks for opinions.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thinking about upgrading my 2500K unit with a 3770K chip, why not.?!
> 
> right now that unit is running SLi TF3 (560 Ti - 448's) but I wanna upgrade those cards soon and before Haswell is out for sure.
> so I'm thinking SLi my TF4 (660 Ti PE/OC), selling one of the 448's and using the other in the other unit until the GTX 780 get here.
> 
> anyways the question is...
> upgrade from 2500K to 3770K worth it.?
> 
> thanks for opinions.


It's definitely more fun...you get better ram oc capabilities, more ln2 headroom, HT, better single thread performance (6%) and Microcenter has them cheap.


----------



## rock2702

I m having an i5 3570k with batch number 3221D072,it takes 1.28v to run at 3.5ghz stable with temps reaching around 85c max on the hottest core using a cm hyper 212 evo.

I m getting a good offer for a sealed i7 3770k batch number 3244C466.I m not satisfied with my i5,should I go ahead and get this i7?I plan on only air cooling.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott1541

Well it probably won't be any worse than your i5 so I'd go for it. If it end up needing loads of voltage and runs hot it's still better than an i5


----------



## rock2702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Well it probably won't be any worse than your i5 so I'd go for it. If it end up needing loads of voltage and runs hot it's still better than an i5


Sorry it was a typo,I meant 4.5ghz @1.28v and not 3.5ghz









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thinking about upgrading my 2500K unit with a 3770K chip, why not.?!
> 
> right now that unit is running SLi TF3 (560 Ti - 448's) but I wanna upgrade those cards soon and before Haswell is out for sure.
> so I'm thinking SLi my TF4 (660 Ti PE/OC), selling one of the 448's and using the other in the other unit until the GTX 780 get here.
> 
> anyways the question is...
> upgrade from 2500K to 3770K worth it.?
> 
> thanks for opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely more fun...you get better ram oc capabilities, more ln2 headroom, HT, better single thread performance (6%) and Microcenter has them cheap.
Click to expand...

thanks for the input amigo..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Well it probably won't be any worse than your i5 so I'd go for it. If it end up needing loads of voltage and runs hot it's still better than an i5


agreed...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rock2702*
> 
> Sorry it was a typo,I meant 4.5ghz @1.28v and not 3.5ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Oh well that changes things a little, I was thinking 1.28v was a hell of a lot for 3.5GHz







You could always get the i7 and see how it performs and then decide which you want to keep. If you're getting the i7 for a good price then you shouldn't lose much money, if any selling it on again if you sell it in the right place.


----------



## airplaneman

Hey all! Just picked up a new 3570K and Z77E-ITX board and started overclocking it today.

I seem to have lucked out with my chip...I've gotten to 4.5GHz (only 3 hours stable so far) on 1.088v (fixed) with a +0.004 turbo boost offset. This seems to be a good vCore compared to some others that I've seen, and the results don't change for fixed or offset mode.

I'll test overnight to make sure it's 8+ hours stable, but for 3 hours I'd say this is pretty good. Is there a point in pushing for 4.8-5Ghz?

Thoughts?

EDIT: Using an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev 2 as my liquid cooling hasn't arrived yet. Max temps are around 70C running caseless on my desk.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Hey all! Just picked up a new 3570K and Z77E-ITX board and started overclocking it today.
> 
> I seem to have lucked out with my chip...I've gotten to 4.5GHz (only 3 hours stable so far) on 1.088v (fixed) with a +0.004 turbo boost offset. This seems to be a good vCore compared to some others that I've seen, and the results don't change for fixed or offset mode.
> 
> I'll test overnight to make sure it's 8+ hours stable, but for 3 hours I'd say this is pretty good. Is there a point in pushing for 4.8-5Ghz?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Using an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev 2 as my liquid cooling hasn't arrived yet. Max temps are around 70C running caseless on my desk.


you suck..


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Hey all! Just picked up a new 3570K and Z77E-ITX board and started overclocking it today.
> 
> I seem to have lucked out with my chip...I've gotten to 4.5GHz (only 3 hours stable so far) on 1.088v (fixed) with a +0.004 turbo boost offset. This seems to be a good vCore compared to some others that I've seen, and the results don't change for fixed or offset mode.
> 
> I'll test overnight to make sure it's 8+ hours stable, but for 3 hours I'd say this is pretty good. Is there a point in pushing for 4.8-5Ghz?
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> EDIT: Using an Arctic Cooling Freezer Pro 7 Rev 2 as my liquid cooling hasn't arrived yet. Max temps are around 70C running caseless on my desk.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> you suck..


LOL seriously. Nice chip dude. I'll trade you my 3570K and $50 for that one...


----------



## Zeek

Does seem like a good chip, but remember that some ASRock boards add extra voltage. Still, it's a nice chip even if you add 0.05v









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Does seem like a good chip, but remember that some ASRock boards add extra voltage.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


Yeah, some more than others. My extreme6 is pretty close, but I've seen some ASRock boards off by .2v

I would need to see a reading from a digital multi-meter.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Yeah, some more than others. My extreme6 is pretty close, but I've seen some ASRock boards off by .2v
> 
> I would need to see a reading from a digital multi-meter.


I knew about the issue when I got my board, but I only paid 90 for it so it doesn't really bother me. I just need to remember that the board adds some extra juice







and not to over volt my chip to hell when I do suicide runs


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Does seem like a good chip, but remember that some ASRock boards add extra voltage. Still, it's a nice chip even if you add 0.05v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360404/asrock-z77-extreme-4-vcore-reading


Not these boards afaik, my 3570k needs 1.2v for 4.5ghz on that board, and so does everyone else in the boards club I run. Lowest previous voltage anyone had reported at 4.5 on this board was 1.112, everyone else is 1.2v average.


----------



## Zeek

Sin posted somewhere that basically all of the ASRock z77 boards have the issue since they use analog pwm's. Only way to really check it is if you have a multi meter. I've seem some only fluctuate by .001v and some up to .1v

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sin0822*
> 
> its limited to all asrock boards that use an analog pwm from intersil, so almost all z77 boards z77 extreme4 and up(except oc formula), and on x79 only a select few boards like the e11.


----------



## airplaneman

Thanks guys!

I guess I do have a pretty okay chip then







.

I never even heard about that voltage issue before I bought this board, but it wouldn't have changed anything. I needed the best ITX board I could get, and this seems to be it. Hopefully I don't have that issue, but I guess there is no real way to know for sure.

HPE1000: You're saying you don't think these boards have that voltage problem, right?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zeek*
> 
> Sin posted somewhere that basically all of the ASRock z77 boards have the issue since they use analog pwm's. Only way to really check it is if you have a multi meter. I've seem some only fluctuate by .001v and some up to .1v
> 
> Edit:


The z77e itx says it has digi power vrm.

Quote from their website
*"More Precise, More Efficient

By adopting digital pulse-width modulation (PWM), the ASRock motherboard can provide CPU Vcore voltage more efficiently and smoothly. Compared to analog PWM, digital PWM can optimize the CPU power solution and provide a proper and stable Vcore for the processor.
"*

So am I right?
NOT trying to start a war if people think I am, I like discussing things like this.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The z77e itx says it has digi power vrm.
> 
> Quote from their website
> *"More Precise, More Efficient
> 
> By adopting digital pulse-width modulation (PWM), the ASRock motherboard can provide CPU Vcore voltage more efficiently and smoothly. Compared to analog PWM, digital PWM can optimize the CPU power solution and provide a proper and stable Vcore for the processor.
> "*
> 
> So am I right?
> NOT trying to start a war if people think I am, I like discussing things like this.


No.. Sorry. Have to side with Zeek on this one. All of the Z77 asrocks except for the OC formula are affected.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> No.. Sorry. Have to side with Zeek on this one. All of the Z77 asrocks except for the OC formula are affected.


Why? He said analog vrms and the itx board uses digital vrms...


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The z77e itx says it has digi power vrm.
> 
> Quote from their website
> *"More Precise, More Efficient
> 
> By adopting digital pulse-width modulation (PWM), the ASRock motherboard can provide CPU Vcore voltage more efficiently and smoothly. Compared to analog PWM, digital PWM can optimize the CPU power solution and provide a proper and stable Vcore for the processor.
> "*
> 
> So am I right?
> NOT trying to start a war if people think I am, I like discussing things like this.


Unfortunately no, the ASRock Z77's are advertised as having Digi-VRM's but they don't. It doesn't mean they are bad boards, it's just ASRock using the term "Digi-VRMs" very loosely. My extreme6 is supposed to be Digi-VRMs but it's not. I can still run OC's with the best of them, you just have to be careful with your vCore. I have a multi-meter though.

If you were running 1.088v then your temps likely wouldn't hit 70C unless your cooler is not mounted correctly or its terribly inefficient. The stock cooler could put up those numbers.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Unfortunately no, the ASRock Z77's are advertised as having Digi-VRM's but they don't. It doesn't mean they are bad boards, it's just ASRock using the term "Digi-VRMs" very loosely. My extreme6 is supposed to be Digi-VRMs but it's not. I can still run OC's with the best of them, you just have to be careful with your vCore. I have a multi-meter though.
> 
> If you were running 1.088v then your temps likely wouldn't hit 70C unless your cooler is not mounted correctly or its terribly inefficient. The stock cooler could put up those numbers.


Well isn't that stupid lol

Still not a problem for me.


----------



## Zeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> NOT trying to start a war if people think I am, I like discussing things like this.


No worries, I like doing this too







And I bought the board after I knew about the issue just because it was so cheap. Only thing that sucks about it is when someone thinks they have a good chip, but then you have to remember about that extra voltage the board adds


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Unfortunately no, the ASRock Z77's are advertised as having Digi-VRM's but they don't. It doesn't mean they are bad boards, it's just ASRock using the term "Digi-VRMs" very loosely. My extreme6 is supposed to be Digi-VRMs but it's not. I can still run OC's with the best of them, you just have to be careful with your vCore. I have a multi-meter though.
> 
> If you were running 1.088v then your temps likely wouldn't hit 70C unless your cooler is not mounted correctly or its terribly inefficient. The stock cooler could put up those numbers.


Ah true, thanks for clarifying that. I will keep that in mind when I make my push for 5.0 GHz.

And this cooler is pretty bad, haha. The fan on it is awful, if I swap it for one of my rad fans it drops the temps like 10C, but since I'm going to be putting this under water in a month or so anyways, I figured I would just leave it as is for now. My other fans are a lot louder, and the quiet is a nice change lol.


----------



## Arnoud87

Just build a MICRO ATX system with 3770 ...
Went from i5 760 3.9ghz







. Now thats about some HUGE difference! in BF3 its for sure 50% faster with 64 players

http://img836.imageshack.us/img836/8360/img0995al.jpg

I like the way you can build a cheap rig with 3770.. board = 50 euros... 3770 = 250 euros...... that was a no brainer for me. memory also comes cheap these days.

And allread had the 1200w and 7970







.

Added some high-end cool paste on that 3770 > IC 24 diamond, keeps it about 50-60 degrees. enough for me.

I dont need overlocking on 3770.. because it wont come far anyway and i would need to spend a LOT more money and totally not worth it







.
That would be more money for the CPU/// an expansive cooler + expansive mainboard like asus Gene....
That would be like 180 euros more for some small overclocking advantages...


----------



## malmental

sorry to tell you this but more options are available to get hardware in the US...

right now on my test bench is a Gene V that I got NIB from newegg for $152 with tax (US).
(sale not full retail.)
yes the Gene V in the US retails for $199 but just like GTX Titan, it sells out..

and as for the CPU and mobo, right now in the US @ Microcenter and Fry's in-store deals are the best.
2500K = $139.99, 3570K = $184.99, 3770K = $220
and ALL mobo's with a combo deal are $80.!!!

so it all depends on where your at..


----------



## Belial

Has anyone degraded their ivy bridge, or killed it? Just curious (there should be a database on that kind of stuff).

And a question - how is it that people warn of like, 1.45v, 1.5v, 1.6v, etc because of degradation, but what about LN2 benchers pushing 1.8v+? How do they not degrade their chips? Or do they? Or is it because of the cold?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Has anyone degraded their ivy bridge, or killed it? Just curious (there should be a database on that kind of stuff).
> 
> And a question - how is it that people warn of like, 1.45v, 1.5v, 1.6v, etc because of degradation, but what about LN2 benchers pushing 1.8v+? How do they not degrade their chips? Or do they? Or is it because of the cold?


There is no max voltage that Intel has reported. However you should mind the temperatures and based on previous architectures people have recommended max voltages.

As far as extreme cooling benchers, they have killed chips, but the thing is when they run a benchmark at 1.9v the chip is super cold and they don't run that voltage 24/7. LN2 and DICE are somewhat costly and require a lot maintenance. It's not like putting your CPU under a heatsink or waterblock. It's only for very short periods of time. Sustained high voltages for long periods of time, days, months, years, etc will degrade your chip. What voltage will it degrade at? Well that is different for every piece of silicon. But I would be weary of 24/7 voltages higher than 1.55v. Of course this is just my opinion.


----------



## HPE1000

I know it's the wrong place but I want your guys help asap on a motherboard choice
http://www.overclock.net/t/1365128/asus-p8z77-m-vs-msi-z77ma-g45-need-quick-help-please


----------



## Belial

I think someone told me that someone reported degrading ivy after using 1.5v, but that's all i've ever heard and i can't find the source on that.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I think someone told me that someone reported degrading ivy after using 1.5v, but that's all i've ever heard and i can't find the source on that.


Our good friend martinhal is conducting an interesting experiment here.


----------



## gian84

I'd like to join the club. Here's my 3570k:

http://valid.canardpc.com/2710006


----------



## Smith Xavyez

I bought core i7 1days ago and my temperature is always around 55 C and when i play Assassin Creed 3 it goes up to 85c ( without any OC ) . Ivy is hot like that ?

My cooler is Thermal take silent 1155 .. and you can see other parts in my sig


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> I bought core i7 1days ago and my temperature is always around 55 C and when i play Assassin Creed 3 it goes up to 85c ( without any OC ) . Ivy is hot like that ?
> 
> My cooler is Thermal take silent 1155 .. and you can see other parts in my sig


Stock CPU settings or overclocked? If stock, it sounds like your cooler isn't fastened all the way or your paste job is insufficient.


----------



## Belial

It sounds right to me. Idle temps don't mean anything, an idle of 55*c just means a hot room, and 85*C load is right where you should be with an i7 on stock cooling. The stock cooler will go right near the limit of temps on full load on stock settings. Especially on the hotter i7-3770k.

The 2 heatpipe HDT thermaltake silent getting up to the 80's sounds right on stock settings if the room is hot.


----------



## phillyd

http://valid.canardpc.com/2710840
4.5GHz @1.248V (load) temps are high, IBT Extreme takes me around 91 max (sticks about 83 usually though) none of my other stressful activities take it over 75 though.
I'm already in the club but I thought I should mention it


----------



## chefproject

Here we go guys not prime stable yet, but gonna tweak on it the next days but you should see the smile on my face









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2711982


----------



## HPE1000

Quick question, my cpu idles at 1.034v not that bad...

BUT I have no offset voltage so if I wanted to overclock to where I want to be I would need to idle at 1.2v 24/7. How bad would that be for the chip, especially compared to my current voltage it's only .17v more.

Is this bad?


----------



## malmental

what's you LLC setting.?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's you LLC setting.?


llc is vdroop right? I just set it to auto but llc and vdroop arent supposed to lower idle voltage right?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's you LLC setting.?
> 
> 
> 
> llc is vdroop right? I just set it to auto but llc and vdroop arent supposed to lower idle voltage right?
Click to expand...

in my findings it seems that manufactures motherboard all seem to work slightly different.
example is that I can't use my ASUS board settings on my ASRock, both will crash.
I do have a MSi Z68 board and I can go check settings in a little while, maybe we can cross-reference and work it out..


----------



## blizzard182cold

what Asrock board is that mate ? i have the Z77 Performance although i have not pushed above stock voltages or changed any other setting bar the multi it is at 4.2Ghz with a H80 67 deg c max , Edit : (accidently put 10 deg higher lol) , with ibt after 8 hours stable you can look at my pics in my profile there are plenty i document most my test results on here in anywhere


----------



## Radmanhs

http://valid.canardpc.com/2713759

Batch: 3224B254

I would like to join


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Our good friend martinhal is conducting an interesting experiment here.


I killed mine


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I killed mine


And we're STILL WAITING for you to kill another one.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> And we're STILL WAITING for you to kill another one.


(M doing it in like 2 hours take it easy I even sharpened my blade last night with a wet stone to cut right through it. I love sharp things I just need more gloves is all and then ill dissassemble and rebuild there mr impatient.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> (M doing it in like 2 hours take it easy I even sharpened my blade last night with a wet stone to cut right through it. I love sharp things I just need more gloves is all and then ill dissassemble and rebuild there mr impatient.


Blades and gloves? Real men use their teeth!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Blades and gloves? Real men use their teeth!


A jackhammer. Very gently


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> A jackhammer. Very gently


read the delidded page......


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> read the delidded page......


I am one of thy crewman! Of course the jackhammer is only experimental.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I am one of thy crewman! Of course the jackhammer is only experimental.


DO IT!


----------



## Scott1541

I've discovered my 3570K isn't anything special







It isn't stable at 4.5GHz with 1.25v, looks like it will be around 1.3 or higher when it's stable.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I've discovered my 3570K isn't anything special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't stable at 4.5GHz with 1.25v, looks like it will be around 1.3 or higher when it's stable.


that's actually the norm....








I wish for one of the magical batch of IB chips as well but @ 1.3v my temps are still only in mid 60's top....


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's actually the norm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish for one of the magical batch of IB chips as well but @ 1.3v my temps are still only in mid 60's top....


I was hitting 70°C at 1.25v with my TX3, but then again mine has 1 fan less than yours







It did sound like a rocket though.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's actually the norm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish for one of the magical batch of IB chips as well but @ 1.3v my temps are still only in mid 60's top....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hitting 70°C at 1.25v with my TX3, but then again mine has 1 fan less than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It did sound like a rocket though.
Click to expand...

too loud...?
strange, my dual 92mm's both are a matching set, OEM fan and then the retail match.
the extra fan only cost like $8US..
along with some AS5 paste I can hardly hear them even gaming....
I do have a well ventilated set-up though.

but the TX3 with dual 92mm fans is quite the little CPU cooling powerhouse..
I guess the secret is out...









edit:
so maybe adding the second fan makes it quieter because two fans working not at full strength
seems to be more quiet than a single fan blowing full blast..


----------



## longgia001

How about my 3570k ?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> too loud...?
> strange, my dual 92mm's both are a matching set, OEM fan and then the retail match.
> the extra fan only cost like $8US..
> along with some AS5 paste I can hardly hear them even gaming....
> I do have a well ventilated set-up though.
> 
> but the TX3 with dual 92mm fans is quite the little CPU cooling powerhouse..
> I guess the secret is out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> so maybe adding the second fan makes it quieter because two fans working not at full strength
> seems to be more quiet than a single fan blowing full blast..


Well it's not excessively loud, but right now the fan is running at 2800 RPM and you can hear it over the other fans clearly. I'd say it's about as loud as the 92mm fan on my graphics card at full speed. It's still got the OEM fan, a Blademaster IIRC. I'm using Arctic Cooling MX-4 too.

I'm not sure whether I should buy another fan for it or just bigger cooler. I know just buying a new fan would be the cheapest option but in the long term it might be better to get a new cooler for overclocking higher in the future. I'll probably try reseating it and changing the case fans around a bit first, before buying anything new.


----------



## malmental

save you some finances first and try the second fan....
my opinion, I like your set-up regardless..









cheers.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys, I want to upgrade to a quad core but the 3570K is a little too expensive for me. I heard you can overclock the 3350P w/out changing the voltage or the BLCK. I think you can overclock it by changing the Turbo Multiplier.

Is this true?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to upgrade to a quad core but the 3570K is a little too expensive for me. I heard you can overclock the 3350P w/out changing the voltage or the BLCK. I think you can overclock it by changing the Turbo Multiplier.
> 
> Is this true?


first I heard of it.... so I'd say no, not true.

edit:
NOT TRUE
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Core-i5-3350P-Ivy-Bridge-Processor-Review-No-Integrated-Graphics/Overclocki


----------



## Chunin

i5 3570K 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V

http://valid.canardpc.com/2725075



10 hours run of prime 95 with 1.19V voltage passed but i got 4 WHEA errors so bumped it to 1.2V and they are gone.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to upgrade to a quad core but the 3570K is a little too expensive for me. I heard you can overclock the 3350P w/out changing the voltage or the BLCK. I think you can overclock it by changing the Turbo Multiplier.
> 
> Is this true?


Do you live near a microcenter? 3570k is only $180 there. and if you feel like buying an AsRock Extreme4 MOBO with it, its $280 for the set. Also, a 3770k is only $230. Just bought one there yesterday:thumb:


----------



## Chunin

180 heh. I paid 265 usd for i5 3570K like 3 weeks ago but i live in europe...


----------



## Scott1541

Damn you Americans and your microcenter. My 3570K was $245 and you can get them for $180 in a physical shop. If I wanted to buy from an actual shop I'd have to pay near $280









Anyway I think I'm going to go back down to 4.0GHz and drop the voltage as far as possible. My cooler just isn't up to the job at 4.5 GHz. It's not like I actually need the 500MHz extra anyway


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Damn you Americans and your microcenter. My 3570K was $245 and you can get them for $180 in a physical shop. If I wanted to buy from an actual shop I'd have to pay near $280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I think I'm going to go back down to 4.0GHz and drop the voltage as far as possible. My cooler just isn't up to the job at 4.5 GHz. It's not like I actually need the 500MHz extra anyway


second fan....


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Damn you Americans and your microcenter. My 3570K was $245 and you can get them for $180 in a physical shop. If I wanted to buy from an actual shop I'd have to pay near $280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I think I'm going to go back down to 4.0GHz and drop the voltage as far as possible. My cooler just isn't up to the job at 4.5 GHz. It's not like I actually need the 500MHz extra anyway


Whats your VCORE and temps with 4.5 Ghz? Im running 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V and the highest my temp got was 76C during a 10 hours prime small ftt test. Im using a Zalman X11 Performa cooler. My room temperature is around 20C and CPU idles at around 35-38C fan speed set to auto.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Whats your VCORE and temps with 4.5 Ghz? Im running 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V and the highest my temp got was 76C during a 10 hours prime small ftt test. Im using a Zalman X11 Performa cooler. My room temperature is around 20C and CPU idles at around 35-38C fan speed set to auto.


I had the vcore set at 1.3v and I still didn't think it was stable, however I didn't run Prime95 long enough to be sure. The temperatures were getting above 80C and I don't really like it running that hot. I'd ideally like to keep the temp under 60 if possible.

I've reseated and changed the cooler position today and it hasn't made too much difference. I have one more thing I might try then if that doesn't work I might leave it at 4GHz or buy a second fan or new cooler entirely.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Whats your VCORE and temps with 4.5 Ghz? Im running 4.4 Ghz / 1.2V and the highest my temp got was 76C during a 10 hours prime small ftt test. Im using a Zalman X11 Performa cooler. My room temperature is around 20C and CPU idles at around 35-38C fan speed set to auto.
> 
> 
> 
> I had the vcore set at 1.3v and I still didn't think it was stable, however I didn't run Prime95 long enough to be sure. The temperatures were getting above 80C and I don't really like it running that hot. I'd ideally like to keep the temp under 60 if possible.
> 
> I've reseated and changed the cooler position today and it hasn't made too much difference. I have one more thing I might try then if that doesn't work I might leave it at 4GHz or buy a second fan or new cooler entirely.
Click to expand...

did I suggest second fan to you yet..


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> did I suggest second fan to you yet..


Second fan you say?


----------



## malmental




----------



## SilverPotato

hey guys I just finished an i5 3570K build! Smokin fast

I wanna get the thing up to at least 4.2GHz. I've never owned an intel processor before though so the overclocking is weirding me out. In the BIOS when I set the multiplier to 42 it still boots to 3400MHz and says the multiplier is at 34, why is that?

main specs:

i5 3570K
ASRock Extreme4 mobo
Corsair 550TX PSU
Corsair A50 cooler


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*
> 
> hey guys I just finished an i5 3570K build! Smokin fast
> 
> I wanna get the thing up to at least 4.2GHz. I've never owned an intel processor before though so the overclocking is weirding me out. In the BIOS when I set the multiplier to 42 it still boots to 3400MHz and says the multiplier is at 34, why is that?
> 
> main specs:
> 
> i5 3570K
> ASRock Extreme4 mobo
> Corsair 550TX PSU
> Corsair A50 cooler


Are you hitting F10 to save and exit the BIOS?


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airplaneman*
> 
> Are you hitting F10 to save and exit the BIOS?


yep


----------



## Chunin

Have you read this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1333612/asrock-z77-extreme4-3570k-oc-settings-with-bios-screenshots ?


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Have you read this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1333612/asrock-z77-extreme4-3570k-oc-settings-with-bios-screenshots ?


Sheesh there really is a thread for everything already, thanks dude


----------



## Chunin

NP. Just be sure to post some results


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> NP. Just be sure to post some results


Getting to 4.2GHz was easier than breathing! I love all this auto overclock stuff these new motherboards have









Specs right now are:

i5 3570K @ 4.2GHz (w/ fanless Corsair A50 cooler)
Asrock Z77 Extreme4
16GB DDR3 2400
Corsair TX550M PSU
Samsung 840 250GB SSD
Corsair 200R Case

thanks to microcenter this whole build was only $750! Performance is so cheap in 2013









EDIT:
Right now I'm running prime95 on 4.4GHz, I'm hoping I can pull off a stable overclock here cause a 1GHz jump is not to be messed with, especially considering I only changed one value in BIOS to get it!









EDIT 2:
Crashed after 20 minutes of Prime95
Back to 4.2GHz...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2730885


----------



## Chunin

That voltage seems kinda low for 4.2 Ghz. Are you sure you are not getting any WHEA errors in your windows event viewer? Also id make sure it passes at least 12 hours of small FFT prime test before running it 24/7. Mine is 100% stable at 4.2 Ghz / 1.11V.

16+ hours test:


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> That voltage seems kinda low for 4.2 Ghz. Are you sure you are not getting any WHEA errors in your windows event viewer? Also id make sure it passes at least 12 hours of small FFT prime test before running it 24/7. Mine is 100% stable at 4.2 Ghz / 1.11V.
> 
> 16+ hours test:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I guess it could be that voltage reading problem that the Extreme 4 has, but I'm unsure as to whether that affects the voltage in CPU-Z or not.


----------



## Chunin

I see. The voltage that is shown in his picure of CPU-Z is more likely that of the idle clock when its down to 1600 Mhz. At least thats around what mine was when i had VCORE set to auto.


----------



## SilverPotato

yeah It must be something to do with the automatic voltage, since I have no fans on my cooler (and I don't constantly need the extra 800MHz) I want to keep the overclocks dynamic so the CPU doesn't cook itself


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I guess it could be that voltage reading problem that the Extreme 4 has, but I'm unsure as to whether that affects the voltage in CPU-Z or not.


Yea it does effect the voltage in cpu-z. My voltage is always off by .06v-.1v on my Z77 Extreme4 depending on the LLC I'm using or if I'm using fixed vs. offset, etc. Horrible board. I'm constantly taking off my back panel and using my DMM to verify the amount of volts my CPU is getting. .1v can mean the early death of my CPU and I wouldn't be able to do anything about it. I advise everyone to have a DMM handy when OC'ing with an AsRock board.


----------



## Chunin

Weird. Im glad i went with Asus board. I was considering getting one of the Asrock boards since they are a lot cheapier and looked somewhat cool but i didnt risk it hehe. Its the core of the build so i rather pay a little more and be sure that my PC is as stable as possible.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Weird. Im glad i went with Asus board. I was considering getting one of the Asrock boards since they are a lot cheapier and looked somewhat cool but i didnt risk it hehe. Its the core of the build so i rather pay a little more and be sure that my PC is as stable as possible.


Yea I'm switching MOBO's ASAP


----------



## HPE1000

I am done with asrock as well, lol

I was never a fanboy but I did defend them and I learned the hard way.

Board died twice, and it seems they want me to send in the majority of my computer so they can test because they do not believe that the boards keep dying....


----------



## Aparition

I know the Extreme 3 was a pretty good board from ASrock. All the issues seem to be with the 4's.


----------



## Scott1541

There's issues with the Extreme 6 too isn't there?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am done with asrock as well, lol
> 
> I was never a fanboy but I did defend them and I learned the hard way.
> 
> Board died twice, and it seems they want me to send in the majority of my computer so they can test because they do not believe that the boards keep dying....


they asked you to do what.?! WTH....
my RMA went pretty well with them but it's the last time I buy one unless in a bind and it's very cheap at the time..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I know the Extreme 3 was a pretty good board from ASrock. All the issues seem to be with the 4's.


Extreme 3's are worse then the Extreme 4's....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> There's issues with the Extreme 6 too isn't there?


Extreme 6 and up in enthusiast series and the Professional series I think is OK..


----------



## eBombzor

Does anyone know if my mobo (GA-Z77-D3H) can overclock a 3350P to 3.7Ghz on all 4 cores?


----------



## malmental

should be able to in general or theory (Z77 mobo) but, it all boils down to the chip itself in the end..


----------



## SantaClaw

My Intel® Core i7-3970X Extreme is on it's way as we speak









Oh... my bad.... sorry


----------



## HPE1000

?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ?


----------



## AbdullahG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> My Intel® Core i7-3970X Extreme is on it's way as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh... my bad.... sorry


You're so cool bro.


----------



## SantaClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ?


Thought this was the Sandy Bridge thread


----------



## HPE1000

WAIT, you just changed your rig from a lower end radeon card and an old amd cpu to a 3970x and a 6990









I could swear I just saw that, or am I going crazy


----------



## malmental

I think the 6990 was there already but yes, he's jumping the gun on the 3970x...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I think the 6990 was there already but yes, he's jumping the gun on the 3970x...


I don't because I looked at the rig and was wondering what was going on.

That was the main reason for the response I initially had.


----------



## SantaClaw

6990 was there, I swapped the CPU+motherboard + ram & most of my drives due to a psu malfunction, it fried my system.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> 6990 was there, I swapped the CPU+motherboard + ram & most of my drives due to a psu malfunction, it fried my system.


spent all that money on the 6990 and then had to get a DiabloTek power supply huh.?


----------



## SantaClaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> spent all that money on the 6990 and then had to get a DiabloTek power supply huh.?


Corsair HK850w was sending 96v through the 12v for my hdd's for some reason or other.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SantaClaw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> spent all that money on the 6990 and then had to get a DiabloTek power supply huh.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair HK850w was sending 96v through the 12v for my hdd's for some reason or other.
Click to expand...

ouch....


----------



## p3gaz_001

veeeeeeery very late due to may lazy a**

here's my post for entering the club :

Updated Max OC

Username: p3gaz_001
Max OC: 5.7ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2358185


----------



## malmental

side note:
blew the IMC on my i3-3220, first time for me doing that and I wasn't that hard on the BLK...
oh well I might replace it with something else instead, not sure yet..


----------



## ninojean

I filled in the spreadsheet to join the club


----------



## Swag

*Spreadsheet has been updated! Please check if you've been missed and post here!*


----------



## Scott1541

I'll do an update after I get my Venomous X next week







I'm running at 4.4GHz right now but I can't be bothered to post an update for the spreadsheet, so I'll wait and do a higher one


----------



## malmental

since I live about 2.5hrs away now from Microcenter I can't go all the time like I use to, I live less than one hour before.
as soon as the IRS and H&R Block get this 'snafu' straightened out and the rest of us can get our income tax...








I'm going to make the trip and grab me one or two 3770K's for $225 in-store only deals, might grab one 3770K and one 2700K instead.
not sure yet..

only way I go Haswell is if I sell off some 1155 gear to buy the 1150 stuff..


----------



## conman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Spreadsheet has been updated! Please check if you've been missed and post here!*


Just joined early this morning, when will you update again


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conman78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> *Spreadsheet has been updated! Please check if you've been missed and post here!*
> 
> 
> 
> Just joined early this morning, when will you update again
Click to expand...

Updated it just for you.







Welcome!


----------



## ninojean

hi everyone,
I recently overclocked by chip and this is what I got. [email protected], and [email protected] Such a massive increase in voltage!!! Will decreasing my pll voltage matter cause I haven't touched it. Only multiplier and vcore atm.
With 4.4 my temps don't go over 83 degrees I think and when I so 4.5 I get in the low 90's.
The silicon lottery was not good to me this time









Also I pass prime test. But when I play bf3 for example it crashes randomly and I was reading some threads and they say increase your vcore if you have overclocked your CPU. I tried this on the 4.5 setup and it seems to work. Anyone else running into this problem?


----------



## conman78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Updated it just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!


Thanks!!!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninojean*
> 
> hi everyone,
> I recently overclocked by chip and this is what I got. [email protected], and [email protected] Such a massive increase in voltage!!! Will decreasing my pll voltage matter cause I haven't touched it. Only multiplier and vcore atm.
> With 4.4 my temps don't go over 83 degrees I think and when I so 4.5 I get in the low 90's.
> The silicon lottery was not good to me this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I pass prime test. But when I play bf3 for example it crashes randomly and I was reading some threads and they say increase your vcore if you have overclocked your CPU. I tried this on the 4.5 setup and it seems to work. Anyone else running into this problem?


I'd just keep it @ 4.4GHz to be honest.....
4.4 to 4.5GHz is not worth it..


----------



## Chunin

Its true that even if you pass Prime 95 you can still run into crashes in games. I had that problem with 4.4 Ghz / 1.18V. Had to bump it to 1.2V and i passed Prime 95 with both voltages but Crysis 2 only liked the second. Look for WHEA errors in your windows event viewer for me they were the indicators of not enough juice. I also had to add lots of voltage to stabilize 4.5 Ghz - 1.288V.


----------



## blizzard182cold

i grew some nannas and took the chance jumping from my safe 4.2 Ghz 1.122 Volts 67 deg c max IBT stable prime95 isnt a true test as i see it IBT stresses the ivy bridge a hell of a lot more right now im on 4.5 Ghz and @ 1.23 Volts with the highest test in prime 95 being 57 deg max IBT has been as high as 78 deg c max it just didnt seem stable at 4.5 and 1.22 it locked up during a prime 95 run so i bumped it up and am using IBT as i type with no lock ups although a lot of lag during test by anything other then a webpage lol


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> 
> how did I do?
> 
> +0.005 Vcore offset
> 
> +0.016 Turbo offset
> 
> 20 min prime stable so far, havent had time to test it futher yet.


First time really messing with my chip, dont have any previous overclocking experience. Was I lucky? What are the odds of it hitting 5 Ghz on air?


----------



## blizzard182cold

nice what cpu cooler ? i had not even tried this chip on air apart from stock clocks and benching but i think if i run IBT at 1.22 and push 4.5 i might just get everything else is set to auto


----------



## blizzard182cold

5 Ghz is that IBT stable ? or benchmark stable ???


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> 5 Ghz is that IBT stable ? or benchmark stable ???


is that adressed to me also? I do not have tried running it @5Ghz, just asking if its even possible on air.









As cooler im using Xigmatek SD1283 Dark Knight Nighthawk if I remember its name correctly ._.


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> is that adressed to me also? I do not have tried running it @5Ghz, just asking if its even possible on air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As cooler im using Xigmatek SD1283 Dark Knight Nighthawk if I remember its name correctly ._.


i have heard good things about that cooler and how quiet it is i believe overclock3d done the review on youtube and gave it a gold award it was on avg about 1 deg to 2 deg warmer then the noctua on his benchrig i honestly think 5Ghz on air would be really pushing it lol although i have heard of 4.7 on air and running in the high 50`s or low 60`s so i guess maybe


----------



## blizzard182cold

this is my first real attempt myself at a manual overclock on my system i had prev. not bothered as the auto OC of 4.2 Ghz and 1.122 Volts was a sweet spot really i almost had 4.4 Ghz stable at 1.122 just slightly unstable


----------



## blizzard182cold

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/325670 3570K @ 4.5 GTX 670 OC +144 +620 1.150 min. Voltage 1.175 Max stock cooling F20 [email protected] no Volt Modd (CPU is liquid cooled) *** 6752 Fire Strike *** PS onboard Graphics Is Off Adjusted Fan Profile.
well she past a bench with my new highest score the physx from 4.2 Ghz to 4.5 is actually a decent step being over 500 physx points in diff

CPU is as above @ 4.5 and 1.23 V 78 deg c max using IBT


----------



## Chunin

Id guess 5 Ghz is doable on air but not for longer periods, seen it done in other posts. I tried to boot 5 Ghz at 1.4V but i never got past the welcome screen. That was the highest voltage i was comfortable using anyways hehe.


----------



## blizzard182cold

what kind of temps was that pushing on air i wonder how the H80 and this chip will handle 5 Ghz
lol


----------



## blizzard182cold

2nd thought i could lose about 8 to 10 deg on highest temp if i de-lid and use the H80 straight on the die that would be the way to go i think then try pushing 4.7 and eventually 5 Ghz for the first time each step i take is my highest OC yet with this chip


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> this is my first real attempt myself at a manual overclock on my system i had prev. not bothered as the auto OC of 4.2 Ghz and 1.122 Volts was a sweet spot really i almost had 4.4 Ghz stable at 1.122 just slightly unstable


how did you get the voltage so low? leaving everything on auto and stock speeds mine is already sitting at 1.168-1.174 

In that ASrock overclocking guide on this forum negative voltages are not recommended...


----------



## blizzard182cold

lol luck of the draw i guess it may be a little diff now but im stable at 4.5 Ghz and 1.23 Volts now


----------



## blizzard182cold

anyways i been up too long goodnight i`ll get back to any further posts sorry


----------



## homestyle

wrong thread.


----------



## Gomi

3770K - 5Ghz @ 1.28Vcore superpi 32m stable

Batch: 3230B359 (Costa rica)


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 3770K - 5Ghz @ 1.28Vcore superpi 32m stable
> 
> Batch: 3230B359 (Costa rica)


........
That is all I have to say about this.


----------



## KingTurboFox

So lucky. I can't even get 4.7 out of my 3770k. I'm stuck at 4.6 I've given up tweaking voltages and bclk.


----------



## Scott1541

My 3570K needs more volts for 4.5GHz, yet in IBT my temps are reaching 92°C already at 1.32V







I thought this new cooler was going to be the end of my thermal worries, but it looks like there's more to it than just the cooler. Delidding is looking quite tempting right now, although it's something I don't really want to do as I could mess up and kill the chip.

I might have a go at delidding a 775 prescott, if it's possible









EDIT: Maybe I won't delid a prescott, I've just read the die is soldered on.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> My 3570K needs more volts for 4.5GHz, yet in IBT my temps are reaching 92°C already at 1.32V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this new cooler was going to be the end of my thermal worries, but it looks like there's more to it than just the cooler. Delidding is looking quite tempting right now, although it's something I don't really want to do as I could mess up and kill the chip.
> 
> I might have a go at delidding a 775 prescott, if it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I won't delid a prescott, I've just read the die is soldered on.


Check out the vice and hammer method. The success rate is really high.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/0_30

I killed my first chip with the blade and was successful on my second. Next chip is going in the vice! That seems like it is your only choice to lower temps. Maybe try lowering the PLL?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Check out the vice and hammer method. The success rate is really high.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/0_30
> 
> I killed my first chip with the blade and was successful on my second. Next chip is going in the vice! That seems like it is your only choice to lower temps. Maybe try lowering the PLL?


I discovered the vice method last night. It looks fairly easy but I'd still rather not risk it if I don't need to. I would like lower temps though


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> 3770K - 5Ghz @ 1.28Vcore superpi 32m stable
> 
> Batch: 3230B359 (Costa rica)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can do prime95 or IBT without crashing with those settings?!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> My 3570K needs more volts for 4.5GHz, yet in IBT my temps are reaching 92°C already at 1.32V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought this new cooler was going to be the end of my thermal worries, but it looks like there's more to it than just the cooler. Delidding is looking quite tempting right now, although it's something I don't really want to do as I could mess up and kill the chip.
> 
> I might have a go at delidding a 775 prescott, if it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Maybe I won't delid a prescott, I've just read the die is soldered on.


somethings up with your chip or maybe your paste. as stated I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.328V and I max around 71-73C.
also I'm on a $40 cooler is all, just dual fans in P/P config.


----------



## darkphantom

Video of my delidding, took a few good solid whacks, but success.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376206/how-to-delid-your-ivy-bridge-cpu-with-out-a-razor-blade/260#post_19669388


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> somethings up with your chip or maybe your paste. as stated I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.328V and I max around 71-73C.
> also I'm on a $40 cooler is all, just dual fans in P/P config.


Every chip is different. You might have one that has very little glue and the die makes semi-decent contact with the IHS.


----------



## Betsy601

Bought my 3570K at Tigerdirect for $210 total. Time to wait.


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> somethings up with your chip or maybe your paste. as stated I'm running 4.4GHz @ 1.328V and I max around 71-73C.
> also I'm on a $40 cooler is all, just dual fans in P/P config.


Yeah, something is definitely not right somewhere. I'm getting pretty much the same temperatures with the Venonous X that I was getting with the TX3. All at the same clock speed and voltage as well









I'm thinking contact between the IHS and the die must be really bad, and it must be creating some form of thermal bottleneck that's limiting the heat transfer away from the chip.


----------



## blizzard182cold

yeh funny im only using 1.22 at most in software but bios is set to 1.24 now as when i OC`d the GPU it seemed to effect the CPU a bit some how in stability so i bumped it up though all software shows it using 1.22 max really 83 deg c max and thats in IBT prime95 would be upto 15 deg c cooler then that and thats what you all post temp records of here and ooops i left prime95 running and still got IBT max temp of 83 deg c lol thought the temps took a while to drop


----------



## JuliusCivilis

What would be a safe temperature to stay below while running Prime95 Small FFT? 90 C?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JuliusCivilis*
> 
> What would be a safe temperature to stay below while running Prime95 Small FFT? 90 C?


While stress testing you can go up to 95c or so for your max hottest core, but you will not want to be that high for your 24/7 oc. Ivy likes cold and will be less stable at higher temps. For your 24/7 oc I recommend not going much over 80c when you are stress testing. That means you should be 60c or so for max temps in day to day stuff.


----------



## mgrande465

I have got the cpu but havent installed it yet..... have to wait till i install


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> I have got the cpu but havent installed it yet..... have to wait till i install


Heres the box:


----------



## tw33k

Got all my new gear for a test bench including a new Costa Rica 3770K #3236B862. I'm at work so can't set it up til tonight. I can't wait. It's gonna be an awesome rig (specs in sig)


----------



## malmental

posted my 3570K on eBay....


----------



## tw33k

Very happy with my new chip. Now to push it and then de-lid it



CPU-Z


----------



## Chunin

Updated Max OC

Username: Chunin
Max OC: 4.7 Ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2756908


----------



## OneGun

I wanna join but how do i figure out the batch?


----------



## Chunin

Side of the box your CPU came in.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I wanna join but how do i figure out the batch?


On the sticker on the box. Bottom right corner on mine.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> On the sticker on the box. Bottom right corner on mine.


But i bought it through cyberpower pc and did not get a box..


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> But i bought it through cyberpower pc and did not get a box..


Then there is no way of knowing.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Then there is no way of knowing.


So i cant join then?Cause its required for me to put my batch number on app..


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So i cant join then?Cause its required for me to put my batch number on app..




its on your IHS also


----------



## Chunin

Yea but some people are not comfortable taking their cooling off just to see the batch number hehe. Id just cheat my way in and copy someone elses batch (shhhh).


----------



## VonDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Yea but some people are not comfortable taking their cooling off just to see the batch number hehe. Id just cheat my way in and copy someone elses batch (shhhh).


LOL...ooooh..i wont tell ..no worries ..haha

yea, only wanted to point out thats theres another way to get the batchnumber,
except only on the box








guess well know soon enough how eager he wants to join


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VonDutch*
> 
> LOL...ooooh..i wont tell ..no worries ..haha
> 
> yea, only wanted to point out thats theres another way to get the batchnumber,
> except only on the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess well know soon enough how eager he wants to join


Thanx for the help guys i sent my App..


----------



## malmental

OK swapping of 3570K's is complete.

NEW:
Costa Rica
batch # 3237B882
serial # MC240246A2005
4.4GHz @ 1.256v (not verified stability yet, might go up or might go down)
*idle voltage currently @ 0.920v*

OLD:
Costa Rica
batch # 3228B572
serial # 3E221049A2015
4.4GHz @ 1.368v
*idle voltage @ 1.060*


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK swapping of 3570K's is complete.
> 
> NEW:
> Costa Rica
> batch # *3237B882*
> serial # MC240246A2005
> 4.4GHz @ 1.256v (not verified stability yet, might go up or might go down)
> *idle voltage currently @ 0.920v*


That's only a week newer than mine. Mine is 3236BXXX, and it looks like you're using a similar voltage for 4.4 too


----------



## Chunin

Mines 3237B808 and i can do 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V and 4.4 Ghz / 1.121V


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Mines 3237B808 and i can do 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V and 4.4 Ghz / 1.121V


4.4GHz @ 1.272V for me







4.5 takes in excess of 1.32V

I haven't done any real stability testing with either overclock, but for the past 2 days I've been folding about 10 hours per day and the 4.4GHz OC is holding up


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> OK swapping of 3570K's is complete.
> 
> NEW:
> Costa Rica
> batch # *3237B882*
> serial # MC240246A2005
> 4.4GHz @ 1.256v (not verified stability yet, might go up or might go down)
> *idle voltage currently @ 0.920v*
> 
> 
> 
> That's only a week newer than mine. Mine is 3236BXXX, and it looks like you're using a similar voltage for 4.4 too
Click to expand...

what voltage is yours.?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what voltage is yours.?


Look about 45cm above


----------



## malmental

ah... wasn't looking and got ninja'd...


----------



## malmental

OK guys and gals....
this chip is a winner already and I haven't even lowered the voltages yet as I think I can.
just ran some Crysis 3 and max temp was 63C hottest core and 63C package.
the old chip was 77-84C max.

this is the exact same set-up with only a different chip; same paste same cooling solution.
so 4.4GHz @ 1.256V with the option to drop a tad lower..

so now thinking about it I wonder if my chip was somewhat defective or just that bad...?
the vdroop on this chip because of the lower voltage is more like what I'm use to seeing, more the norm.
hmm.


----------



## Scott1541

What's the maximum recommended voltage and temperature for getting 3+ years out of a 3570K? I want to OC a bit higher although I don't want to get to the point where I'm potentially reducing the life of the chip for a couple of hundred more megahertz. I know the max temp in the spec is 105°C but what is the max recommended temp?

I don't run 24/7 at the minute but I would like it to be capable of running 24/7 with no negative effects.


----------



## coolhandluke41

i think (pretty sure) it's around 73C


----------



## Aparition

Ivy is a tough kid, anything less than 90 will most likely last many years, but ~ 70 c is about what most people suggest for everyday use, myself included.

Also might have more todo with voltage than temps because of how variable cooling can be. 80c at 1.3v will probably last longer than 70c at 1.45 v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What's the maximum recommended voltage and temperature for getting 3+ years out of a 3570K? I want to OC a bit higher although I don't want to get to the point where I'm potentially reducing the life of the chip for a couple of hundred more megahertz. I know the max temp in the spec is 105°C but what is the max recommended temp?
> 
> I don't run 24/7 at the minute but I would like it to be capable of running 24/7 with no negative effects.


Electromigration and thus degradation of your chip will happen no matter what. When we oc we increase voltage and heat and therefore speed up the process. Since Ivy is not three years old, no one can say for sure what safe levels are. I have seen no confirmed reports of anyone measurably degrading an Ivy chip with reasonable voltage <1.5v and reasonable temps <70c.

You can confirm that Ivy is less stable at higher temps. Find the minimum vCore to stabilize a given multiplier at max testing temps in the 70s. Then let the temps go into the 90s and you will most likely get WHEA errors at some point. Point being that Ivy likes cold, so it is a good idea to keep that in mind when finding your 24/7 oc.

Personally I keep my max Prime95 temps below 80c so my real life temps don't really go over 60c. I run 1.41v all the time so I want to be more conservative on the temp side. No one can guarantee no noticeable degradation for three years, but day to day temps below 70c and voltage not too much above 1.4v should be safe for at least three years.

This assumes you are using your machine in an average manner. If you are folding (or some other highly stressful activity) 24/7 then you are pushing your machine far more than the average person. In that case lower temps and voltage is probably a good idea. Hope that helps.


----------



## OneGun

I run my 3570k at 4.2 with voltage set to auto is that bad?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I run my 3570k at 4.2 with voltage set to auto is that bad?


4.2 is the highest I would go with auto settings. Don't know your mobo, but there is a guide here for most of them. Following one of them it is not hard to find the right bios settings to oc your chip.

You could probably go a little higher than 4.2 with the same voltage that your mobo is guessing at with your auto settings if you set up your bios manually. But I understand for some it is not worth the time and trouble, so as long as your mobo is not sending anything out of the ordinary with voltages you should be fine if you want to stick with 4.2.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> 4.2 is the highest I would go with auto settings. Don't know your mobo, but there is a guide here for most of them. Following one of them it is not hard to find the right bios settings to oc your chip.
> 
> You could probably go a little higher than 4.2 with the same voltage that your mobo is guessing at with your auto settings if you set up your bios manually. But I understand for some it is not worth the time and trouble, so as long as your mobo is not sending anything out of the ordinary with voltages you should be fine if you want to stick with 4.2.


I have a Asus Sabertooth..


----------



## Chunin

Its not bad but your motherboard probably uses higher voltage than needed so you could tweak it a bit if you wanted.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have a Asus Sabertooth..


I don't see any cooling listed in your sig, so that will be the determining factor in how high of a multiplier you can safely use. Don't know if you have read it but the first post of this thread will tell you everything you need to know to oc an Ivy chip on an Asus mobo:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

So you can keep auto if you want, but if you want to have some fun and see how high you can go (or at least the minimum vCore for 4.2) then read through that guide and post any questions you have in it.


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have a Asus Sabertooth..


You would do a great injustice to your setup if you allow AI Suite II do your OC'ing









I have the same mobo and it's a good kit for a "noob" OC'er such as myself. The BIOs one of the best and the guide is the BEST out there for ASUS boards. And as a HUGE bonus you have the whole OCN community to help you out.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inacoma79*
> 
> You would do a great injustice to your setup if you allow AI Suite II do your OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same mobo and it's a good kit for a "noob" OC'er such as myself. The BIOs one of the best and the guide is the BEST out there for ASUS boards. And as a HUGE bonus you have the whole OCN community to help you out.


Sabertooth isn't exactly a cheap board either







Learn at least a little overclocking know how... pretty please








Otherwise a board costing 1/3 of the Sabertooth probably could have ran your system just fine.


----------



## malmental

hence we do not call it Sabertooth anymore, the new name is Noobtooth..









edit:
so why did the AMD processor cross the road.?


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hence we do not call it Sabertooth anymore, the new name is Noobtooth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> so why did the AMD processor cross the road.?


to get moar coars?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hence we do not call it Sabertooth anymore, the new name is Noobtooth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> so why did the AMD processor cross the road.?
> 
> 
> 
> to get moar coars?
Click to expand...

descent response, anymore.?


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Sabertooth isn't exactly a cheap board either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn at least a little overclocking know how... pretty please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise a board costing 1/3 of the Sabertooth probably could have ran your system just fine.


I've practiced what I preached brother







When I bought this board (9 months ago) I had zero knowledge about OC'ing, components, etc...etc... basically an uninformed consumer with a little extra cash...LOL so a lot of the questions Onegun is posting is the same though process I went through








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hence we do not call it Sabertooth anymore, the new name is Noobtooth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> so why did the AMD processor cross the road.?


noobtooth... LOL where have I read that before


----------



## OneGun

I use the bios to OC not AI suite.I learned that already from in here..And cooling i have a Asetek 550lc with a push pull sickleflow fan setup..Thanx for all the help guys.


----------



## MsNikita

Do I qualify?

 

CPUz Validations are in my footer


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UltraNEO*
> 
> Do I qualify?
> 
> 
> 
> CPUz Validations are in my footer


NO! You don't qualify!

Lol, I'm joking, you qualify.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Hey guys just received my 3770K that I won on a contest and its batch Number is: 3244C473...

But I don't have a MOBO or anything yet... Is there any other way to join the club?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Hey guys just received my 3770K that I won on a contest and its batch Number is: 3244C473...
> 
> But I don't have a MOBO or anything yet... Is there any other way to join the club?


You might get in with a pic of the chip and your username on a piece of paper if OP is lenient, otherwise no.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> You might get in with a pic of the chip and your username on a piece of paper if OP is lenient, otherwise no.


Okay I'll go take one now!


----------



## PCBuilder94




----------



## Chunin

Too bad my monitor cant be rotated upside down


----------



## saipan

sent in the cpuz validation, really enjoying reading such a diverse forum.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Too bad my monitor cant be rotated upside down


I had an epic fail!


----------



## saipan

did i make it?


----------



## TheTwon

My parts are set to come in tomorrow
Coolermaster HAF 922 Case
1TB Wdigital VR 10000rpm 6.0 gb/s
Seasonic X650 GOLD Modular
ASrock Extreme 4 Z77 mother board
Intel I7-3770k
Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler(The normal not the advanced)
GTX 680 Nvidia
Gskill Ripjaw X series 16GB(2x8)

Im super late to this club but its better late then never. Cant wait to get my hand on the 3770k


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTwon*
> 
> My parts are set to come in tomorrow
> Coolermaster HAF 922 Case
> 1TB Wdigital VR 10000rpm 6.0 gb/s
> Seasonic X650 GOLD Modular
> ASrock Extreme 4 Z77 mother board
> Intel I7-3770k
> Thermaltake Frio CPU cooler(The normal not the advanced)
> GTX 680 Nvidia
> Gskill Ripjaw X series 16GB(2x8)
> 
> Im super late to this club but its better late then never. Cant wait to get my hand on the 3770k


Have fun


----------



## jcniest5

You are too late. Party is over, but have fun with your new gear.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcniest5*
> 
> You are too late. Party is over, but have fun with your new gear.


The party isn't quite over, haswell will be coming to crash it soon, but hasn't showed up yet...


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcniest5*
> 
> You are too late. Party is over, but have fun with your new gear.
> 
> 
> 
> The party isn't quite over, haswell will be coming to crash it soon, but hasn't showed up yet...
Click to expand...

I suspect that once these processors goes on sale, members will still be joining... The Sandy-Bridge club is still getting some people even after a year after IB release...


----------



## malmental

not going Haswell @ first release... gonna wait for it to being to saturate.
maybe catch a stepping revision is one comes soon after initial release.


----------



## TheStig93

Guys, something weird is going on with my CPU.

Was messing around with overclocking and had it stable 4.5 Ghz with a 1.256 Vcore.

Had it running on stock for a while after and wanted to mess around with it again today. Back then i had a +0.005 Vcore offset and a 0.016 for Turbo which resulted in 1.256. Now ive got it stable at +0.005 and 0.004 at 4.4 Ghz, but the Vcore is display at 1.304 (!) ??? How can that even be?

Also at 4.5 it crashed in Crysis even with +0.023 Turbo votlage...

Edit: Also I noticed even when running prime on stock speeds it should turbo at 3800 Mhz right? Im 100% sure it did so, but somehow its only 3600 now. DId it degrade or something?


----------



## Chunin

Try to load optimized defaults for your BIOS and see what happens then. Your VCORE might be higher if your LLC settings is set to Extreme which makes your board overshoot the voltage.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Try to load optimized defaults for your BIOS and see what happens then. Your VCORE might be higher if your LLC settings is set to Extreme which makes your board overshoot the voltage.


Its on Level 2 (ASrock mobo)


----------



## Chunin

Im not familiar with Asrock motherbords so i dont really know what that setting translates to Asus motherbord im using, sorry. But if its the Extreme 4 ive read it reports the voltage incorrectly so it might as well be that.


----------



## PCBuilder94

Is there an overclocking guide for the Asus Maximus V Extreme?


----------



## Scott1541

There's a general one for Asus motherboards somewhere

Edit: Right here


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Im not familiar with Asrock motherbords so i dont really know what that setting translates to Asus motherbord im using, sorry. But if its the Extreme 4 ive read it reports the voltage incorrectly so it might as well be that.


That is true, it reports the VCore lower than when you measure it with a Multimeter, but that has nothing to do with my problem?


----------



## Chunin

I wasnt sure what the exact problem with it was, just remember reading it reports the voltage wrong but you already know its not that. So the only thing that comes to mind is the LLC settings. If that also isnt that i cant help more.


----------



## esukoto

I just love my i5 3570k

Its a big jump from my unlocked Phenom II X4 960T BE, I now experience better performance and much efficient energy consumption.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> I just love my i5 3570k
> 
> Its a big jump from my unlocked Phenom II X4 960T BE, I now experience better performance and much efficient energy consumption.


Welcome to the club..


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCBuilder94*
> 
> Is there an overclocking guide for the Asus Maximus V Extreme?


This is my first time trying a proper OC. Not just uping the multiplier and walking away saying OC'd my CPU...Yeah. I'm using a M5F with a 3770k, CPUz, RealTemp 3.7, and Prime95 blend. The OC is 4.6 with voltage at 1.275 LLC on High. Everything else I haven't touched.

Prime95 has been running now for 1hr 40min so far. My temps on the hottest core were in the low 60's for the 1st hour and in the low 70's this 2nd hour.

Heres a screenshot dont now if its gonna be readable though



Assuming it remains stable Do I go back and drop the voltage .005 again? Am I right in thinking the lower I can keep the voltages the lower the temps will be? I think 4.6 is high enough for now.


----------



## saipan

that's pretty warm isn't it? who knows how accurate the temp sensors really are.


----------



## Chunin

Low 70's warm? I hit 92 max at 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V during Prime 95 14+ hours test but i rarely break 70 in games so id call his temps very good.


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> I wasnt sure what the exact problem with it was, just remember reading it reports the voltage wrong but you already know its not that. So the only thing that comes to mind is the LLC settings. If that also isnt that i cant help more.


You were actually right. When I first overclocked I had setting 4, the 2 now made it up up like 0.05V lol.


----------



## Mms60r

A quick question. In that screenshot of mine I can see in CPUz the vcore is at 1.248. I manually set it to 1.275. I know voltages will vary. Is that the difference I read about when referring to using vcore offset.


----------



## tw33k

Here you can see the difference between what the ASRock OC Formula reports and what my DMM reads



Over the weekend I'll test higher clock speeds to get an idea of how far off the software really is


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> A quick question. In that screenshot of mine I can see in CPUz the vcore is at 1.248. I manually set it to 1.275. I know voltages will vary. Is that the difference I read about when referring to using vcore offset.


That's vdroop









Load line calibration (LLC) should sort that out if the vdroop is a problem. (I think, anyway







)

Check this post out, it helps explain it better.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mms60r*
> 
> This is my first time trying a proper OC. Not just uping the multiplier and walking away saying OC'd my CPU...Yeah. I'm using a M5F with a 3770k, CPUz, RealTemp 3.7, and Prime95 blend. The OC is 4.6 with voltage at 1.275 LLC on High. Everything else I haven't touched.
> 
> Prime95 has been running now for 1hr 40min so far. My temps on the hottest core were in the low 60's for the 1st hour and in the low 70's this 2nd hour.
> 
> Heres a screenshot dont now if its gonna be readable though
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming it remains stable Do I go back and drop the voltage .005 again? Am I right in thinking the lower I can keep the voltages the lower the temps will be? I think 4.6 is high enough for now.


Hey brother, what is your ambient temps? and did you do to delid your chip?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Low 70's warm? I hit 92 max at 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V during Prime 95 14+ hours test but i rarely break 70 in games so id call his temps very good.


70c in games is good?


----------



## saipan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Low 70's warm? I hit 92 max at 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V during Prime 95 14+ hours test but i rarely break 70 in games so id call his temps very good.


I guess it depends on how long you want your chip to last. Most of the posts I read say 80 is the limit, so if your at 75 for example, is that 75 +/- . Ive never read how accurate various temp sensors are.


----------



## TheTwon

Id like to make my official bid to join the club!




It seems i got a very good chip as well. As of now i have this baby running at 4.8ghz with an offset voltage of +0.015v and a turbo of 0.061v. At idle she runs at .834v and at max load 1.234v-1.24v. T emps after long prime95 tests go from 75c to barely under 80c but never seem to stay at 80ish very long before droping to 71-75C. While gaming ive never seen it go past 65C. Just really happy to have her up and running, even if im late to the party!


Cheers!


----------



## Inacoma79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Low 70's warm? I hit 92 max at 4.5 Ghz / 1.28V during Prime 95 14+ hours test but i rarely break 70 in games so id call his temps very good.


What are your ambient temps? hitting 90c @ 4.5 is makes me think something in your setup is off. Could also be you have a chip with poor TIM application from the factory, you can tell if one core runs noticeably hotter than the others, usually the 3rd core runs the hottest and 1st core the coolest for 3570K's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> I guess it depends on how long you want your chip to last. Most of the posts I read say 80 is the limit, so if your at 75 for example, is that 75 +/- . Ive never read how accurate various temp sensors are.


For IVB chips 90C's is the red zone, when testing, getting into the 80, is fine.


----------



## Chunin

The room temp is around 23-25C usually. I dont have a custom fan curve so if need be ill just crank the fan up, as it is now i never hear it besides Prime 95 runs.


----------



## Mms60r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Hey brother, what is your ambient temps? and did you do to delid your chip?


I dont have a way of checking room temps accurately but I suspect they're in the neighborhood 68-70F. I have not delidded. I am thinking about it though because that 1 core is consistently +/- 8c hotter than the other 3.


----------



## blizzard182cold

stay under 95 but 105 deg c is the max for a 3570K


----------



## gtsteviiee

My 3570k sucks







Doesn't want to boot at 5ghz no matter what voltage I put..

Edit: It doesn't even boot at 4Ghz too..


----------



## tw33k

Got 5GHz stable...


Booted and validated 5.2GHz I didn't spend much time on it so might be able to lower the voltage and go even higher


----------



## blizzard182cold

im actually thinking of selling my board and cpu as i have 2x GTX 670 OC`s now and the board and cpu are letting my scores down overall by not allowing native SLI and having to use a program called HyperSLI from memory all adverts on this board said it was capable of SLI and Crossfirex i remember keeping that in mind when purchasing a board really stinks to me that i now have to go buy a 2011 board and CPU to get the full use of the two cards as i can see it....































i really dont think a 3770K will push my physx up even if under a NZXT 280 mm rad not to 12,000+ to try get close to what i can with the two GPU`s as they have been as high as 14,000+ in firestrike


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizzard182cold*
> 
> im actually thinking of selling my board and cpu as i have 2x GTX 670 OC`s now and the board and *cpu are letting my scores down overall by not allowing native SLI and having to use a program called HyperSLI from memory all adverts on this board said it was capable of SLI and Crossfirex i remember keeping that in mind when purchasing a board really stinks to me that i now have to go buy a 2011 board and CPU to get the full use of the two cards as i can see it....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really dont think a 3770K will push my physx up even if under a NZXT 280 mm rad not to 12,000+ to try get close to what i can with the two GPU`s as they have been as high as 14,000+ in firestrike


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtsteviiee*
> 
> My 3570k sucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't want to boot at 5ghz no matter what voltage I put..
> 
> *Edit: It doesn't even boot at 4Ghz too..*


I find that kind of hard to believe myself, turbo boost is up to 3.8GHz. 200MHz more and it won't even boot, really hard to believe, something must be wrong somewhere.


----------



## OneGun

Hey guys i am thinking of replacing my Asetek 550lc with push pull to a H100i with push.Will there be a big difference?Is it even worth it just for cooling my 3570k?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Hey guys i am thinking of replacing my Asetek 550lc with push pull to a H100i with push.Will there be a big difference?Is it even worth it just for cooling my 3570k?


just add a second fan or upgrade both fans if two already first, then check temps.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just add a second fan or upgrade both fans if two already first, then check temps.


My temps aren't really bad i have 2 sickle flow fans on there and idle i am around 30c and under full load it maxes at 65c.I kinda just wanted a new toy to put in my rig lol.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just add a second fan or upgrade both fans if two already first, then check temps.
> 
> 
> 
> My temps aren't really bad i have 2 sickle flow fans on there and idle i am around 30c and under full load it maxes at 65c.I kinda just wanted a new toy to put in my rig lol.
Click to expand...

well then that's another issue all together...


----------



## OneGun

Can you guys give me a good voltage to start out with i would like to be at 4.4ghz all the time.Now i am at 4.0 on stock voltage on my 3570k..O ya i have a sabertooth mobo and a Asetek 550lc push pull cooler.Thank you


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Can you guys give me a good voltage to start out with i would like to be at 4.4ghz all the time.Now i am at 4.0 on stock voltage on my 3570k..O ya i have a sabertooth mobo and a Asetek 550lc push pull cooler.Thank you


mine does 4.4-4.5 with around 1.25-1.27V's


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> mine does 4.4-4.5 with around 1.25-1.27V's


I have my voltage set to auto with my 40 OC and under full load it goes to 1.224 and i tried 4.2 and it auto set to 1.288.I couldnt find the vcore adjustment in my asus bios..Or do i have to change the offset mode to manual?


----------



## TheStig93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I have my voltage set to auto with my 40 OC and under full load it goes to 1.224 and i tried 4.2 and it auto set to 1.288.I couldnt find the vcore adjustment in my asus bios..Or do i have to change the offset mode to manual?


I do not have a Asus motherboard, but it should be offset regardfless.

Edit:

Yup, should be offset.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> I do not have a Asus motherboard, but it should be offset regardfless.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Yup, should be offset.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards#


I figured it out.I will stress test it tomorrow.Thank you sir..


----------



## blizzard182cold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheStig93*
> 
> mine does 4.4-4.5 with around 1.25-1.27V's


same as my chip i hit 4.7 stable on 3.25 though and have now upgraded to a Asrock Extreme 9 and 3930K GSkill TritonX 2400 ram and Samsung 256Gb pro ssd swapping the older H80 for the ThermalTake Water 2.0 Extreme


----------



## blizzard182cold

just setting this thing up the past 24 hours now and waiting on updates before benching


----------



## brutuscat2

Username: brutuscat2
Max OC: 4.5GHz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2791543


----------



## TheTwon

Hey guys just made a thread about OCing Ivybridge with Planetside2 and long story short i need to use a fixed voltage rather then offset otherwise Pside2 crashes quite often. My question to you guys is this:

When using a fixed voltage does it make sense to keep C-States/C-Step Enabled? i see the clock multiplier is still going from 16x-46x but with no voltage changes is this accomplishing anything? Maybe cooler temps since it can idle at 1.6.

Heres a link to my thread about Planetside 2 and the weird problems ive had with it and OCing BTW - http://www.overclock.net/t/1388270/playing-planetside-2-while-overclocking

Thanks for the help!

-Twon


----------



## saipan

ive always read it didnt matter if it was on or off


----------



## TheTwon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saipan*
> 
> ive always read it didnt matter if it was on or off


Are you saying you always crash in planetside 2 while overclocking regardless of Fixed/Offset voltage?


----------



## Scott1541

I don't know if this is a noob question or not but if my vcore drops from 1.272 to 1.260 under load, does that mean that I could set the vcore at 1.260 and crank the LLC up to make the 1.260v constant and still be stable?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't know if this is a noob question or not but if my vcore drops from 1.272 to 1.260 under load, does that mean that I could set the vcore at 1.260 and crank the LLC up to make the 1.260v constant and still be stable?


why you wanna run it constant with no droop.?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't know if this is a noob question or not but if my vcore drops from 1.272 to 1.260 under load, does that mean that I could set the vcore at 1.260 and crank the LLC up to make the 1.260v constant and still be stable?


I don't have a Gigabyte board, but I run my rigs at Ultra High LLC, which is 75%, and that is the equivalent of almost no vdroop. I think it make more sense and is easier to oc when you know what your max voltage will be. If you use offset voltage then your idle vCore drops way down and speedstep downclocks the chips so it is not like you are running a high voltage all the time.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't know if this is a noob question or not but if my vcore drops from 1.272 to 1.260 under load, does that mean that I could set the vcore at 1.260 and crank the LLC up to make the 1.260v constant and still be stable?


You can, but keep in mind LLC pushes a constant voltage through your entire chipset, so while your CPU will require a lower voltage setting you are still pumping some juice through the whole setup. Vdroop is not a bad thing.

Also if your CPU is using less voltage at any given task it could be do to power states and the CPU not needing the full voltage.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I don't know if this is a noob question or not but if my vcore drops from 1.272 to 1.260 under load, does that mean that I could set the vcore at 1.260 and crank the LLC up to make the 1.260v constant and still be stable?
> 
> 
> 
> You can, but keep in mind LLC pushes a constant voltage through your entire chipset, so while your CPU will require a lower voltage setting you are still pumping some juice through the whole setup. Vdroop is not a bad thing.
> 
> Also if your CPU is using less voltage at any given task it could be do to power states and the CPU not needing the full voltage.
Click to expand...

this... +1


----------



## Scott1541

I might just leave it as it is then, I was just thinking that a slightly lower vcore would be slightly better for the heat output, but if it will mess with other things too I'll leave it as it is. It's not like 65°C at 1.272V is much of an issue.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can, but keep in mind LLC pushes a constant voltage through your entire chipset, so while your CPU will require a lower voltage setting you are still pumping some juice through the whole setup. Vdroop is not a bad thing.
> 
> Also if your CPU is using less voltage at any given task it could be do to power states and the CPU not needing the full voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this... +1


How exactly does reducing vdroop push more voltage through my chip at all time when it downclocks to 1600 an about 1.0v when idle?

75% LLC equals basically no vdroop and I have an idle vCore of about 1.05 and a load vCore of about 1.41v. Say I take your advice and I increase vdroop by lowering LLC to 50% then my idle vCore stays about the same but then my load vCore decreases by around .03 so I now have to raise my bios voltage by that much to stay stable.

After increasing bios voltage because I lowered LLC and raised vdroop I now have the same load vCore as no vdroop but my idle vCore has now increased and I because of vdroop I get spikes of vCore well above my previous 1.41 limit.

So by you guys saying to increase vdroop you have increased my idle voltage measurably, increased my bios voltage settings, and also measurably increased the high voltage spike that occur when using the machine. That is why I use no vdroop.


----------



## rss013

Submitted, I'm in


----------



## lagittaja

*Updated Max OC*

*Username:* lagittaja
*Max OC:* 4500
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/2801469

Nowadays I have delidded and using Liquid Pro under IHS.
Could go higher but 4.5 is more than enough right now and didn't have to increase my voltage from 4.3 by much at all.


----------



## malmental

^
now get some real GPU's and you'll have a rig..


----------



## lagittaja

I don't play games


----------



## Shadowline2553

Signed up and sent in my info... 3570k ftw!


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> *Updated Max OC*
> 
> *Username:* lagittaja
> *Max OC:* 4500
> *CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/2801469
> 
> Nowadays I have delidded and using Liquid Pro under IHS.
> Could go higher but 4.5 is more than enough right now and didn't have to increase my voltage from 4.3 by much at all.


Why so low? Temp issues? Since you are delided you are safe up to 1.3v


----------



## lagittaja

Read my post again..
Also I only have a True Spirit for cooling..


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Read my post again..
> Also I only have a True Spirit for cooling..


What are your temps like with the true spirit? Also what kind of ambient temps do you get in Finland?


----------



## Remix65

If any of you guys plan on an upgrade, check my sig....


----------



## xToFxREAPER

Username: xToFxREAPER
Max OC: 4.7ghz
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2798774


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> What are your temps like with the true spirit? Also what kind of ambient temps do you get in Finland?


Well with doing some x264 (which is what I needed this 3770K for) I'm seeing temps hover between 60-70. Ambient depends a bit, mostly 23-24*C
GT AP-15 on the TS is spinning around 1000-1300rpm and the top intake 140mm adjusts along with the GT so 500ish to 600ish rpm for that. Rear intake/front exhaust spin ~600-650rpm until CPU get's to 74.
I'm keeping the cpu temp below 75 because of my motherboards stupid fan control and temp limits etcetera, not going to ramble about that more than that..


----------



## andre02

Hi, i'm looking into buying a 3570k cpu, and i have a couple of questions. If i'm not convinced on something i will open a new thread.

I'm thinking of ocing the cpu to 4.2 or 4.5 depending on temps. What would you say the vcore is for: an average chip, a good chip, a great chip, at 4.5, and if you know it for 4.2 too ?

What would you say the temps will be around at 4.5 using a good 480mm radiator for cooling (just the cpu).. ? What are your temps at 4.5 overclock and with what cooler ? (and the voltage if you know it).

Thanks !

P.S. I'm looking into buying an ASROCK Z77 OC FORMULA and a 3570k cpu slightly used for about 75% of the price. Would you say to go for it or wait for Haswell and see how a Z87 OC FORMULA and 4670k overclocks, maybe higher with better temps for the cpu, and get that for a little higher the price ? I'm looking for a maximum oc of 4500 Mhz on the cpu.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hi, i'm looking into buying a 3570k cpu, and i have a couple of questions. If i'm not convinced on something i will open a new thread.
> 
> I'm thinking of ocing the cpu to 4.2 or 4.5 depending on temps. What would you say the vcore is for: an average chip, a good chip, a great chip, at 4.5, and if you know it for 4.2 too ?
> 
> What would you say the temps will be around at 4.5 using a good 480mm radiator for cooling (just the cpu).. ? What are your temps at 4.5 overclock and with what cooler ? (and the voltage if you know it).
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> P.S. I'm looking into buying an ASROCK Z77 OC FORMULA and a 3570k cpu slightly used for about 75% of the price. Would you say to go for it or wait for Haswell and see how a Z87 OC FORMULA and 4670k overclocks, maybe higher with better temps for the cpu, and get that for a little higher the price ? I'm looking for a maximum oc of 4500 Mhz on the cpu.


For 4.2 Ghz I needed about 1.19V I think, and for 4.5 I need 1.32V (







) this is all with a Coolermaster Hyper 212 Evo.

Temps at full load at 4.5 are about 80-85C. When gaming they are about 70-75.

With a 480mm Rad temps should be just fine, and I have not such a good chip. So probably you will need less Volts for 4.5.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hi, i'm looking into buying a 3570k cpu, and i have a couple of questions. If i'm not convinced on something i will open a new thread.
> 
> I'm thinking of ocing the cpu to 4.2 or 4.5 depending on temps. What would you say the vcore is for: an average chip, a good chip, a great chip, at 4.5, and if you know it for 4.2 too ?
> 
> What would you say the temps will be around at 4.5 using a good 480mm radiator for cooling (just the cpu).. ? What are your temps at 4.5 overclock and with what cooler ? (and the voltage if you know it).
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> P.S. I'm looking into buying an ASROCK Z77 OC FORMULA and a 3570k cpu slightly used for about 75% of the price. Would you say to go for it or wait for Haswell and see how a Z87 OC FORMULA and 4670k overclocks, maybe higher with better temps for the cpu, and get that for a little higher the price ? I'm looking for a maximum oc of 4500 Mhz on the cpu.


Wait for Haswell, not long to go before we get some real info. It could be a good oc chip, and prices could get a little better for Ivy when it is out and available.

As for how a 3570k will do, no one can tell you for sure, there is a huge variety in chip. Some chips can do 4.5 with 1.15v and others can't do it even with 1.35v. Only testing your particular chip will tell you.

As for temps, on a non delidded Ivy they can also vary a lot. One of mine had better than average temps and my other had worse than average, so they differed by about 10c even though they are the same chip from the same store.

I know you want specifics but if anyone gives you them they are doing a disservice, Ivy chips have a wide variety of temps and voltage requirements. That said, I would say average for 4.5 is around 1.25v and a 480rad for just the chip would cool it just fine. However, even with the best cooling, the only way to get good temps from Ivy and allow for higher oc is to delid.


----------



## andre02

Waiting for Haswell seems the right thing to do, just that there is an OC FORMULA motherboard (used) available for sale on the 21st and those sell very quick here and are pretty rare for sale and i don't know when i would find one again. And it has only around a month of usage and with warranty, and i'm not really sure what to do. The budget is also relatively limited.


----------



## esukoto

I very much agree with justanoldman. Its kinda like what Forest Gump said, its like a box of chocolate, you'll never know what you're gonna get


----------



## Scott1541

You will know if the picture is on the box


----------



## lagittaja

Helios will be up and running tomorrow


----------



## malmental

Helios, feel the powa...


----------



## lagittaja

Been planning to update my HTPC for a while now but finally got around to actually doing it lol.


----------



## malmental

G2120 is a good little chip, I have a G860 myself and use it for builds and diagnostics.
now get you some nVidia cards and I might like ya..


----------



## lagittaja

I'll get a one when Nvidia releases the GT640 (GDDR5 GK107 OEM) to consumers. But I guess hell freezes over before that happens.
I refuse to pay more than 70€ for a GK107.. (E: GK107 with GDDR5 I mean:.) The 650 is 109€ here in Finland and in Germany around 90€..


----------



## SPMOkc73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Hi, i'm looking into buying a 3570k cpu, and i have a couple of questions. If i'm not convinced on something i will open a new thread.
> 
> I'm thinking of ocing the cpu to 4.2 or 4.5 depending on temps. What would you say the vcore is for: an average chip, a good chip, a great chip, at 4.5, and if you know it for 4.2 too ?
> 
> What would you say the temps will be around at 4.5 using a good 480mm radiator for cooling (just the cpu).. ? What are your temps at 4.5 overclock and with what cooler ? (and the voltage if you know it).
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> P.S. I'm looking into buying an ASROCK Z77 OC FORMULA and a 3570k cpu slightly used for about 75% of the price. Would you say to go for it or wait for Haswell and see how a Z87 OC FORMULA and 4670k overclocks, maybe higher with better temps for the cpu, and get that for a little higher the price ? I'm looking for a maximum oc of 4500 Mhz on the cpu.


Running 4.5 on mine at 1.26v, max temps from gaming/benchmarks is 60-65C with a H60.


----------



## Kokin

Mine is at 4.7GHz at 1.264v with an XSPC Raystorm and XSPC EX120+EX240 rads, with my gpu in the same loop. Temps for the cpu average in the 50-60C for most games. For 4.5GHz, it's at around 1.16v with slightly lower temps.

You probably only need a 240mm rad if you're sticking to a cpu-only loop. 480mm is going into CPU+2 GPUs territory.


----------



## rss013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPMOkc73*
> 
> Running 4.5 on mine at 1.26v, max temps from gaming/benchmarks is 60-65C with a H60.


I bought my 3570K rig 1 month ago.
Im currently running 4.5 @ 1.19 fixed bios. Everything seems stable till so far ( P95 24 hours + multiple IBT runs and gaming ofc)
Temps are not passing 66C with 10xIBT and during gaming they stay around 40-45C.
So yeah if ur lucky with the lottery you might get a good chip aswell, also keep in mind that haswell is just around the corner so u might wanna wait.
Don't know if it matters for you but this is my batch number: *3240D259*
My cpu is cooled by a Gelid Tranquilo Rev 2 Air Cooler.


----------



## hotrod717

Finally made the leap and went Intel. Just installed a 3770k with Asus Maximus V Formula. Doesn't seem like I got lucky as my chip is at 4.4 with 1.3 v so far. However, I've never overclocked an Intel and have only got it up and running less than 24 hours and this bios is a lot to take in. I can say that my initial benching has shown great improvements over my 8350 that was clocked to 5ghz @ 1.56v!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Finally made the leap and went Intel. Just installed a 3770k with Asus Maximus V Formula. Doesn't seem like I got lucky as my chip is at 4.4 with 1.3 v so far. However, I've never overclocked an Intel and have only got it up and running less than 24 hours and this bios is a lot to take in. I can say that my initial benching has shown great improvements over my 8350 that was clocked to 5ghz @ 1.56v!


what made you make a move like this.?
usually a FX-8320/50 makes users stay away from going Intel.
always saying that it's good enough and so on and so on..


----------



## Scott1541

If I had an FX-8350 I wouldn't be ditching it for Ivy Bridge









Most people that I see switch from AMD to Intel seem to come from Phenom II era sort of stuff, like me.


----------



## lagittaja

If I didn't have my current rig I still doubt whether or not I'd pick a FX-8350 and so on.
At least stock FX-8350 is still slower in Handbrake vs 3770K stock. Wonder if there's any FX-8350 reviews with overclocked comparison..
And that's even without taking power consumption into account.
P.S. Handbrake is why I swapped the G530 to 3770K last november.
P.P.S. Guys, you seen this x264 benchmark by Juce?
http://murobbs.plaza.fi/testitulokset/1007074-juces-x264-benchmark-0-2-a.html
IMHO better than the TechARP x264 benchmark..


----------



## malmental

have to agree...
yes the 3770K is a better chip then the 8350 but unless making the switch for little to no money spent, I can't really see it.
maybe make the jump to LGA 2011 perhaps..
I left AMD like 3 years ago maybe longer after my 980BE kept getting housed by an i5-2400..

AMD's high TDP and low IPC just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what made you make a move like this.?
> usually a FX-8320/50 makes users stay away from going Intel.
> always saying that it's good enough and so on and so on..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If I had an FX-8350 I wouldn't be ditching it for Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been with AMD for a while and wanted to learn about something else. Always looking for knowledge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that I see switch from AMD to Intel seem to come from Phenom II era sort of stuff, like me.


Yeah I had been on Phenom II kick for a while , still have a cherry 1090T in my home server. Just wasn't satisfied with 8350, what can I say. A lot of ups and downs and quirks with it that Phenom II's didn't have. I was looking at upgrading to Sabertooth 990FX Gen 3 and decided if I upgrading that, I might as well upgrade the cpu too.








I'm also a ram fan and as you well know Intel far exceeds AMD in that department. Gained 12 gb/s in my Maxxmem score. $229 price tag on 3770K and $40 off on bundle with board at microcenter helped as well. Being a watercooler, stock cooling on the vrms saved me about $100, not to mention there wasn't a good solution on the Saber, other than a koolance univeral.
I also wanted to see the pci-e Gen 3 in action. I guess that and my Matrix Platinum 7970. I just wanted to try and get a coordinated rig together. Maximus V Formula, Matrix 7970, next will be the G.Skill Trident X 2400 or 2666 Ram. I'm extremely happy with my decision so far.




A proper case is needed as well.


----------



## malmental

^
nice...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> nice...


Once I have it housed properly, it will be alot nicer. Been trying to get a rig actually in a case for about 8 months,lol. Constantly testing or changing. Getting ready to throw the wb on the matrix and add my 2nd loop. I'll post a pic after. I still need to order 3/8 comp fittings and some tube before including the vrms. Before installing a wb on the gpu I like to game a little and get the card warm. Makes it a little easier to pull the stock cooler off imo.


----------



## malmental

an issue I have man is that I have a sweet 2500K in my SLi rig
but wanting to upgrade it to a 3770K
my only fear is that I do not get a 'golden' 3770K and the only benefit I get is HT
HT and more cores is just now starting to get some play in gaming
not sure what to do, if I should take the chance or not.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> an issue I have man is that I have a sweet 2500K in my SLi rig
> but wanting to upgrade it to a 3770K
> my only fear is that I do not get a 'golden' 3770K and the only benefit I get is HT
> HT and more cores is just now starting to get some play in gaming
> not sure what to do, if I should take the chance or not.


Still doubt to grab 3770K?








I only can wish you got good chip


----------



## malmental

I gave up on going i7 a few months back but now with Haswell I want one.
no reason to go Haswell for me, 3770K is all I need / want for now.


----------



## lagittaja

If you really think HT will benefit you then by all means go for it!








By the way, I'm right now testing my 3770K at 4.8Ghz, trying to find the lowest voltage I can run it at. Started at around 1.36, down to 1.33ish now, I'll check it with a multimeter a bit later.

E: hah, hit the send button too soon.

Sent from my GNote


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> If you really think HT will benefit you then by all means go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I'm right now testing my 3770K at 4.8Ghz, trying to find the lowest voltage I can run it at. Started at around 1.36, down to 1.33ish now, I'll check it with a multimeter a bit later.
> 
> E: hah, hit the send button too soon.
> 
> Sent from my GNote


are you using a positive offset or setting it manually.?

edit:
1.3V crashed.?


----------



## lagittaja

Manual of course. I hate offset.
E: Oh and I don't really need to check it with a DMM, I'm just interested. What CPU-Z/my mb usually show as my vcore it's usually only off by -0.4% at most, IIRC.
E2: What? No







I haven't even got down to 1.30v yet. You probably didn't see what I originally posted, I hit send on Tapatalk accidentally while I was still typing the actual message so it was incomplete. My rig certainly hasn't crashed since I am typing this message from it








I'm doing some x264 encoding right now, with the settings I use in Handbrake I usually see very soon if there's a problem with my overclock. Right now running with 1.335v (real world probably ~1.331v)
E3: Hrrmm, looks like I have internal PLL OV disabled.. No wonder the Handbrake CLI was crashing.. Gotta go and reboot in a minute to verify... Waiting for my HTPC to stop recording TV so I can shut it down and put the power meter I loaned hooked to my own rig. Would be interesting to see what kind of wattage my rig is pulling under Handbrake load.


----------



## hotrod717




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Manual of course. I hate offset.
> E: Oh and I don't really need to check it with a DMM, I'm just interested. What CPU-Z/my mb usually show as my vcore it's usually only off by -0.4% at most, IIRC.
> E2: What? No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even got down to 1.30v yet. You probably didn't see what I originally posted, I hit send on Tapatalk accidentally while I was still typing the actual message so it was incomplete. My rig certainly hasn't crashed since I am typing this message from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm doing some x264 encoding right now, with the settings I use in Handbrake I usually see very soon if there's a problem with my overclock. Right now running with 1.335v (real world probably ~1.331v)
> E3: Hrrmm, looks like I have internal PLL OV disabled.. No wonder the Handbrake CLI was crashing.. Gotta go and reboot in a minute to verify... Waiting for my HTPC to stop recording TV so I can shut it down and put the power meter I loaned hooked to my own rig. Would be interesting to see what kind of wattage my rig is pulling under Handbrake load.


you make my head spin..... you have so much going on..


----------



## lagittaja

Haha, yeah I do sometimes.
I'll continue testing the lowest voltage for 4.8Ghz sometime later. Was too tired yesterday but anyway, internal PLL OV was disabled so that probably was the problem.


----------



## ChaosAD

I never had the need to enable pll ov up to 5ghz that i have tested. It makes absolutely no difference for my oc. Only vcore adjustment needed. And sadly i need a lot.


----------



## malmental

most of the times I have it on auto or enabled..


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> If I had an FX-8350 I wouldn't be ditching it for Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people that I see switch from AMD to Intel seem to come from Phenom II era sort of stuff, like me.


That's exactly the reason why I ended up switching to Intel. Before I was using a Phenom II X4 960T B unlocked to six core. I was pretty satisfied until the features like PCIe 3.0, higher RAM clocks, integrated GPU and other stuff IVY offers came out, I started to think what should I do next. Originally, my plan was to upgrade to FX (Vishera) but I thought whats next after that? no gain or plus for my board? no PCIe 3.0? no RST? So yeah, I scrap my plans from replacing my Phenom II to FX and replacing my Asrock extreme4 990FX to Sabertooth. I first had some dilemmas what to buy, an i5-2500k? an i7-2600k? or an i5-3570k? go to Trinity? not really sure if I can call that as an upgrade. After years (over exaggerated







) of research and thinking and persuasion of my younger brother, I ended up on the 3570K, I really don't need HT features. So I sell my Phenom and board, bought the 3570k + Z77 Mpower + Intel SSD for my RST.

Today, I must say I had a good choice, clocked my 3570k @ 4.4 (I'm happy with it) SLI my 680s and RST is pretty much satisfactory







. If only AMD have good offer on the chipset/s or features, I might not have switched to Intel


----------



## hotrod717

Well having issues with this chip. At default this thing is at 3.18. Manually entered in bios and it's showing "red" . Called Microcenter, explained the issue and to my relief, said thay would exchange it!

Side note : An overclocked 8350 @ 5ghz can compete with a stock 3770K, but once the gloves are off, a equally oveclocked 3770K definately surpasses, if not destroys an 8350.


----------



## mystikalrush

So what do you guys think, at 4.5GHz, v1.275, Max Temp 75c - Should i go for more or am i in a safe spot?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> So what do you guys think, at 4.5GHz, v1.275, Max Temp 75c - Should i go for more or am i in a safe spot?


Max temp of 75c doing what? If that is your highest core temp after hours of Prime95 then you are fine, if it your highest temp doing normal things then that is too high.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> AMD's high TDP and low IPC just doesn't do it for me.


this is my main reason to want leave amd. (can't do it right away due to other priorities and jsut lazy to reinstall) my cpu's behavior is just ****** for lack of a better word. i even stopped running pc wizard cause looking at cpu behavior just makes me mad.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> So what do you guys think, at 4.5GHz, v1.275, Max Temp 75c - Should i go for more or am i in a safe spot?


With a somewhat similar cooling solution, I had about the same temps, but once I started getting to 4.8 and above....the temps really start to shoot up. I am well into the 90's, if I remember correctly, at 5ghz.


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Max temp of 75c doing what? If that is your highest core temp after hours of Prime95 then you are fine, if it your highest temp doing normal things then that is too high.


Right, this is my Prime 95 Max temp, i only seen it hit 65c with the most intense games like Metro Last Light and Crysis 3.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Right, this is my Prime 95 Max temp, i only seen it hit 65c with the most intense games like Metro Last Light and Crysis 3.


Ok, then you are good where you are. Going higher will produce a little too high temps imo. So delidding is next if you want to go higher, or be happy with the chip as is, nothing wrong with where you are now.


----------



## mystikalrush

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Ok, then you are good where you are. Going higher will produce a little too high temps imo. So delidding is next if you want to go higher, or be happy with the chip as is, nothing wrong with where you are now.


Okay, well im going to start experimenting and see if getting to 5GHz is possible. I read over that 3570/3770 OC thread which he mentioned 85c being a max safe temp, would you recommend the same before any deledding methods?


----------



## 03threefiftyz

Getting a 5.0ghz cpu-z verification (basically getting it to boot) and being stable/cool are very far apart. Without delidding, there is no way you will be able to get it stable, reliable, and cool enough for sustained use at 5ghz with your current cooling IMO.

The highest I was ever able to get something like a cinebench 11.5 benchmark from was 4.9 at 1.39v and temps creeping into the ~85 range. I had to bump vcore all the way up to 1.44-1.45 to get it stable enough to bench it at 5ghz, but I usually bailed because temps got to be higher than I wanted.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mystikalrush*
> 
> Okay, well im going to start experimenting and see if getting to 5GHz is possible. I read over that 3570/3770 OC thread which he mentioned 85c being a max safe temp, would you recommend the same before any deledding methods?


Ivy can go up to 105c, but the hotter it gets the less stable it is. My rule of thumb is keep your max stress testing temps to about 80c then you don't have to worry about it.

If you are at 1.27 for 45, then it is normal to need about .060v more for each multiplier. You could try for 46 but your temps are going to be over 70c in those games you mentioned, which are not exactly low temps for gaming. Then 47 could need 1.39v and your temps are really going to start getting high.

You have an ok chip as far as voltage goes, but if 1.27v is really your minimum stable vCore for 45, then even with delidding you won't be able to go over 48 since you would be at least in the 1.45v range for that.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

In theory, your .06 per multi may be close, but I am stable at 4.5 (1.26v), 4.7 (1.32v ), and 4.9 (1.38v). I start to have stability, whether it be heat or otherwise, issues once the temps get into the low-mid 90's. Just my .02.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *03threefiftyz*
> 
> In theory, your .06 per multi may be close, but I am stable at 4.5 (1.26v), 4.7 (1.32v ), and 4.9 (1.38v). I start to have stability, whether it be heat or otherwise, issues once the temps get into the low-mid 90's. Just my .02.


No offense but I find those numbers hard to believe. The ASRock mobos are known for misrepresenting voltages. So I guess I would need to see that you used a quality multimeter to measure actual vCore. We would have to define stable as well, I consider it running the newest Prime95 with default settings but 90% of your available ram for at least 24 hours, also 24 hours of Intel's XTU, and at least a week of trying every program and game you have. You would need zero instabilities of any kind as well as no WHEA issues.


----------



## 03threefiftyz

4.5 is my 24/7 at that voltage (8 months now) and 4.7 ran in prime for 24hrs. 4.9 ran for a few hours in prime, but it was more of an academic exercise than an attempt to make it 100% reliable (read into that what you will). 5ghz at 1.44v was just for verification. I can't speak to the ASRock misrepresenting vcore...that may very well be true. That said, I've seen others replicate or better stable vcore at the same speeds. Nothing is apples to apples really, but it's just what I've seen with my set-up.










Edit, I am not much for saving screen shots of benches, but I do have one of the 4.7 from Cinebench. Sadly I didn't leave hwmonitor wide enough for max vcore or have realtemp up. Again, read into what you will. In prime, 4.7 would max temps around 78c from memory:


----------



## mystikalrush

Alright, thanks a ton for the tips, hints, and help guys!


----------



## esukoto

I don't know if it is just me or I have a bad chip. The day I bought mine, I tested the chip right away for the temps, then delidded it after a couple of days. I used the Tuniq TX-4 then test it, the results are just the same with the stock thermal paste on idle. The only difference I had is that it the temps doesn't reaches the same high temps of none delided. Was is my cooling? I was also only able to have it clocked at 4.4, tried pushing to 4.5 but i cant seems to find the sweet tweak to able it to both.

Here at my place temps go as high as 35C for overall country temp, it is damn summer so I don't know is a 40+C of idle temp is ok for my delided 3570k. What you guys think?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> I don't know if it is just me or I have a bad chip. The day I bought mine, I tested the chip right away for the temps, then delidded it after a couple of days. I used the Tuniq TX-4 then test it, the results are just the same with the stock thermal paste on idle. The only difference I had is that it the temps doesn't reaches the same high temps of none delided. Was is my cooling? I was also only able to have it clocked at 4.4, tried pushing to 4.5 but i cant seems to find the sweet tweak to able it to both.
> 
> Here at my place temps go as high as 35C for overall country temp, it is damn summer so I don't know is a 40+C of idle temp is ok for my delided 3570k. What you guys think?


Did you read any of the delidding guides? I believe they all point out that you need to use a liquid metal TIM on the die like CL Ultra or Pro.


----------



## FtW 420

Idle temps don't really mean much, higher idle usually = higher load, but it is the load temps that matter.

How is the IHS for your chip, they are usually fairly flat, but sometimes they can be a bit concave (higher at the edges than in the center) needing a bit more paste to fill the gap properly. You do have a pretty high ambient temp there so I would expect your temps to be a bit higher than the average though.


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Did you read any of the delidding guides? I believe they all point out that you need to use a liquid metal TIM on the die like CL Ultra or Pro.


yeap i did, i even watched videos. The thing is liquid metal TIM is not that easy to find here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Idle temps don't really mean much, higher idle usually = higher load, but it is the load temps that matter.
> 
> How is the IHS for your chip, they are usually fairly flat, but sometimes they can be a bit concave (higher at the edges than in the center) needing a bit more paste to fill the gap properly. You do have a pretty high ambient temp there so I would expect your temps to be a bit higher than the average though.


well that's what I really have in mind, though I may call my delid attempt a failure but i think this is much better than stock TIM, and im not really fansy about overclocking the chip, just wanted to see what it can do. For me stock clock is ok. But I still might consider or want to have lower idle temps for well I don't know, quieter system or lower fan speeds for those sneaky nights? ahahahaha

I just really wanted to share what I've experienced and I know I still have alot of test and learning to do for a good overclock / mod.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> yeap i did, i even watched videos. The thing is liquid metal TIM is not that easy to find here
> .


There are a number of places to order a liquid metal TIM from, I don't know of any delidder that ended up being happy unless they used something like Ultra or Pro on the die. Just my opinion, but if I were you I would see about ordering it from somewhere.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> There are a number of places to order a liquid metal TIM from, I don't know of any delidder that ended up being happy unless they used something like Ultra or Pro on the die. Just my opinion, but if I were you I would see about ordering it from somewhere.


This is true, when I first delidded I didn't have any liquid metal TIM & used mx4. I did get a bit better temps, but there was a much bigger difference with the liquid ultra. It is worthwhile.


----------



## esukoto

Will try that, maybe if I'm able to order this without GF noticing it, ahahahahahaha, any brand you can recommend me?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> Will try that, maybe if I'm able to order this without GF noticing it, ahahahahahaha, any brand you can recommend me?


I think Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra is the easiest to use.
http://www.coollaboratory.com/en/products/liquid-ultra/

You can order from their website directly, also Amazon and FrozenCPU usually have it too. You only need a tiny amount on the die, it spreads further than you think. On top of the IHS you can use whatever good TIM you like.


----------



## esukoto

did anyone here tried direct die contact? i mean the die of the chip > TIM > waterblock ?

Will try ordering from those online markets, thanks!


----------



## malmental

can't think of the OCN member that has his rig done like that.
I'll try and remember and post his name.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> did anyone here tried direct die contact? i mean the die of the chip > TIM > waterblock ?
> 
> Will try ordering from those online markets, thanks!


A few people have done it, usually they get a few c better temps. However the trouble involved in going direct die usually keeps people from doing it. So it can and is being done, you will get slightly better temps, but most people don't think it is worth the trouble.


----------



## esukoto

I agree with that. was planning to try that but was a little doubtful with the possible result and might hurt the system in the long run. Though CPUs are one of the toughest part of the system, we'll never know is what I/we did might shorten the lifespan, am I right?

anyways, any recommendation for system settings for me to achieve 4.5Ghz? just wanna try. My board is the MSI Z77 Mpower, currently reading the thread but maybe you guys can guide me must with IVY overclocking.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> I agree with that. was planning to try that but was a little doubtful with the possible result and might hurt the system in the long run. Though CPUs are one of the toughest part of the system, we'll never know is what I/we did might shorten the lifespan, am I right?
> 
> anyways, any recommendation for system settings for me to achieve 4.5Ghz? just wanna try. My board is the MSI Z77 Mpower, currently reading the thread but maybe you guys can guide me must with IVY overclocking.


I am not familiar with MSI mobos, so I can only say that these two threads helped me the most with overclocking Ivy:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esukoto*
> 
> well that's what I really have in mind, though I may call my delid attempt a failure but i think this is much better than stock TIM, and im not really fansy about overclocking the chip, just wanted to see what it can do. For me stock clock is ok. But I still might consider or want to have lower idle temps
> .


How are you mounting the Xigy cooler? We have the same CPU cooler.
My 3770k with a slightly liberal voltage which reports up to 1.28v hardly breaks 70'c while stressing with a 28'c ambient. My chip is NOT delidded.
With your chip delidded I expect you to get much better results even with not using a liquid tim on the IHS.

Since you have a fairly high ambient I'd expect idle temperatures to be closer to 40'c with a 35'c ambient. However even then I doubt you'd be in the upper 80's at 4.5 clock under load.
So I suspect a mounting issue with the Xigy cooler. Are you using the Xbow back mounting bracket to bolt down the cooler to your CPU or are you using the stock Intel Push Pins that come with the cooler?

The back plate bracket makes a very big difference. I just re-mounted my cooler and was able to take off another 2'c because I noticed my pins were uneven when I screwed them down.

In addition I made a duct for the 1 Xigy stock fan that comes with it. Using a broken 120mm fan bracket so it acts as a spacer between the cooler and Fan, which provides a more even air flow over the entirety of the cooler fins.


----------



## esukoto

I use a customized bolt and nut to screw down my HSF with springs at each bolts to even out the tension. I only turn fasten the nuts by sense of touch (mechanics can understand what i mean by this) At 4.4ghz clock at my current ambient, it doesn't touch to 80's when loaded especially while playing intense demanding games and voltage plays around 1.23xx.

Now taking your experience with the Xigy HSF which you use for air cooling, (mine's as waterblock) i think there is a big difference with your temp with mine. Isn't watercooled system should run much cooler than the air cooled?

I've seen the success of my moded with this HSF back when my system is a Phenom II X4 960T B unlocked to six core. Temps never reached crazy level like 70+c. Taking that I overclocked it to 3.8ghz and turbo boost to 4ghz. You can check what I did to my Xigmatek on the pics on my sig rig.

I don't know, maybe my system monitoring software isn't telling me the right temps? coz the weird thing is when im running my system at prime95, the temps says 90 but when I touch all the parts of my watercooling set-up the heat isn't that high and the liquid cools fast, the HSF seats pretty well too, well i can't reach for the HSF base to verify the temps, I got no laser temps reader to do it too


----------



## Aparition

Yes a proper water cooled setup should do better than my plain xigy cooler.
I'd look at your pressure for your mount, maybe the springs have weakened?


----------



## esukoto

The springs are fine and still strong, will look in to it again if got time, maybe after work


----------



## Aparition

Wow just looked at your pictures, that is awesome!
How hard was it to convert the Xigy to do that? do you have a build thread?


----------



## esukoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Wow just looked at your pictures, that is awesome!
> How hard was it to convert the Xigy to do that? do you have a build thread?


nah i don't have the build log, its not that easy but it wasn't that hard either if you have the right tool and the set is skills? thanks BTW ^_^ kinda rare to have people appreciate that kind of mod. I've seen better than that. I think I've a Collermaster V12 moded as water block and it looks so good compared to mine.


----------



## Fulvin

A quick Q: Does the voltage required decrease with temperature? Leakage does, and thus the power consumption, so I'd guess so?

Asking because I've been eye balling phase change units, but I'd like to keep the voltage 24/7 friendly (1.5V~).


----------



## FtW 420

Cpus generally do need less voltage for the same clocks when going from air/water to subzero temps. My single stage phase is a little on the weak side for 3930k/3770k at 5Ghz + for long heavy loads, but for light daily use works pretty well.


----------



## hotrod717

Got my exchange chip and already looks promising. Stock voltage is now 1.04 vs. 1.318 with previous chip and is sitting at .984v @ 1.6ghz during idle in cpuid. Don't have time to oc it tonight, but am looking forward to it tomorrow. It looks like it might have been a batch test chip as there's a light 1' sq outline onthe center of this chip. Any thoughts?

Got some oc'ing done this morning and these are my preliminary numbers. Not fully stressed, but good enough to run a few benches.

1.20v - 4.5ghz (1.216v - CPUID)
1.26v - 4.6ghz (1.272v - CPUID)
1.32v - 4.7ghz (1.336v - CPUID)


----------



## yarly

bought a 3770k yesterday and been messing with it all day but was wondering if its the heat that i cant get the cpu at 4.8ghz stable with ht it hit 90c+ fast then crash or bsod, voltage was try on 1.312v - 1.400v using msi mpower motherboard but with ht off i was able to get it stable at 4.8ghz with 1.312v but here is what i got stable running at 4.6ghz 

havent try 4.7ghz yet but with such little voltage its still running hotter then my 2500k at 4.8ghz with 1.352v


----------



## KingTurboFox

Chances are you wont get past 4.6 Very few of these chips go over 5. Playing with voltages and ram timings don't help either. Ivy runs hotter than Sandy clock for clock.


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> bought a 3770k yesterday and been messing with it all day but was wondering if its the heat that i cant get the cpu at 4.8ghz stable with ht it hit 90c+ fast then crash or bsod, voltage was try on 1.312v - 1.400v using msi mpower motherboard but with ht off i was able to get it stable at 4.8ghz with 1.312v but here is what i got stable running at 4.6ghz
> 
> havent try 4.7ghz yet but with such little voltage its still running hotter then my 2500k at 4.8ghz with 1.352v


All depends on what you're trying to cool it with, I was one of the lucky ones who got 4.8Ghz, I think from memory I was near 1.38v. This was with a H100....


----------



## yarly

im using a noctua nh-d14 with mx-4 paste


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> im using a noctua nh-d14 with mx-4 paste


The D14 is a great air cooler, but doubt it will be able to achive 4.8Ghz. As I said my H100 bearly got to this point.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yarly*
> 
> im using a noctua nh-d14 with mx-4 paste


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> The D14 is a great air cooler, but doubt it will be able to achive 4.8Ghz. As I said my H100 bearly got to this point.


Cooler is fine. The IHS is glued to the Die with regular TIM between. A lot of users pushing high overclocks are de-lidding the chip to remove the gap between the ihs and the die.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Cooler is fine. The IHS is glued to the Die with regular TIM between. A lot of users pushing high overclocks are de-lidding the chip to remove the gap between the ihs and the die.


After a certain point it doesn't matter how many rads you got hooked up in your loop when the IHS just can't transfer the heat sufficiently. I have my entire 360 rad dedicated for CPU only, yet it struggles with 1.4V and above.


----------



## KeRo77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Cooler is fine. The IHS is glued to the Die with regular TIM between. A lot of users pushing high overclocks are de-lidding the chip to remove the gap between the ihs and the die.


Good point, didn't think of that







Still think 4.8Ghz with that cooler is pushing it though...


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KeRo77*
> 
> The D14 is a great air cooler, but doubt it will be able to achive 4.8Ghz. As I said my H100 bearly got to this point.


I've seen a lot of performance comparisons drawn between the D14 and h100. However, I have an RX360 dedicated to my cpu and still have high load temps. Chip is new, but I can see a delid in the future. However, my 8350 had similar temps at a slightly higher clock.


----------



## PyroTechNiK

Passed 12 hours of AIDA64 and 12 hours of Prime95 blend. Guild Wars 2 Crashed within minutes. I put the vcore up a few notches and now everything is fine.


----------



## longfellow78

Hi. I have a 3570k that I had very stably overclocked at [email protected] on a gigabyte z77d3h with f10 bios. .05+ offset, turbo llc, power saving all on, turbo off, everything else auto.

I bought a new uefi graphics card and had to upgrade to f18 bios. Since then I can't get my previous oc stable with offset voltage. It works with a fixed voltage of 1.31 (this is average right?). My temps are sub 70 in prime, with a kuhler 620.

I'm still not 100% sure about which llc to use.

Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi. I have a 3570k that I had very stably overclocked at [email protected] on a gigabyte z77d3h with f10 bios. .05+ offset, turbo llc, power saving all on, turbo off, everything else auto.
> 
> I bought a new uefi graphics card and had to upgrade to f18 bios. Since then I can't get my previous oc stable with offset voltage. It works with a fixed voltage of 1.31 (this is average right?). My temps are sub 70 in prime, with a kuhler 620.
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure about which llc to use.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Thanks.


As long as the voltage you get with the right combination of LLC level + offset is what you want, both at idle and load, then it doesn't really matter.

Upping the LLC higher will increase the gap between load- and idle voltage when using offset, so you need to monitor your idle volts because with too high LLC it might drop too low causing a failure.


----------



## longfellow78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Hi. I have a 3570k that I had very stably overclocked at [email protected] on a gigabyte z77d3h with f10 bios. .05+ offset, turbo llc, power saving all on, turbo off, everything else auto.
> 
> I bought a new uefi graphics card and had to upgrade to f18 bios. Since then I can't get my previous oc stable with offset voltage. It works with a fixed voltage of 1.31 (this is average right?). My temps are sub 70 in prime, with a kuhler 620.
> 
> I'm still not 100% sure about which llc to use.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the voltage you get with the right combination of LLC level + offset is what you want, both at idle and load, then it doesn't really matter.
> 
> Upping the LLC higher will increase the gap between load- and idle voltage when using offset, so you need to monitor your idle volts because with too high LLC it might drop too low causing a failure.
Click to expand...

Ok so as I don't care about minimal idle volts so much as not crashing, I'm better with a higher offset and lower llc? Thanks


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *longfellow78*
> 
> Ok so as I don't care about minimal idle volts so much as not crashing, I'm better with a higher offset and lower llc? Thanks


Yes, but on top of that, higher LLC is preferable as it will also lower your vdroop and lower the peak voltage when going from idle to load. Nothing that has a huge impact with lower OC's but worth acknowledging.

Coincidentally, I'm running the exact same OC with +0.035V w/ Turbo, C3/C6 disabled. This gets me 1.008V idle and 1.300-1.308V load. If it won't budge with these settings, you can try setting LLC to High and go from there, but it should work.


----------



## Aparition

^ disabling C3 and C6 states should prevent the Offset idle voltage issue. These states drop the voltage a little more so by disabling them the idle voltage should remain at a stable level.


----------



## neoroy

Yup, now I only use CINEBENCH 11.5, Hyperpi32M and 3DMark CPU test benchmark to test stability of my procie







and when I was stable sometimes I play Dead Island Riptide or other games it crashed to desktop ... so I only added 1 - 2 step into Vcore and result is stable untill now and never crash again or BSOD or Freeze (3570K @4.7GHz with 1.31v).
Because Ivy is hotter than Sandy so for now I avoid Linpack test and Prime test


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PyroTechNiK*
> 
> Passed 12 hours of AIDA64 and 12 hours of Prime95 blend. Guild Wars 2 Crashed within minutes. I put the vcore up a few notches and now everything is fine.


Yup, now I only use CINEBENCH 11.5, Hyperpi32M and 3DMark CPU test benchmark to test stability of my procie







and when I was stable sometimes I play Dead Island Riptide or other games it crashed to desktop ... so I only added 1 - 2 step into Vcore and result is stable untill now and never crash again or BSOD or Freeze (3570K @4.7GHz with 1.31v).
Because Ivy is hotter than Sandy so for now I avoid Linpack test and Prime test


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys are OEM CPUs generally ok to buy?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622550&csid=_61

I want to buy this tonight since it's cheap and I already have a cooler. I'm just wondering if OEM CPUs have more issues or something.

Thanks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys are OEM CPUs generally ok to buy?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622550&csid=_61
> I want to buy this tonight since it's cheap and I already have a cooler. I'm just wondering if OEM CPUs have more issues or something.
> 
> Thanks.


OEM just means it's the CPU only and not with the heatsink / fan that comes with like in retail packaging..
usually you get the CPU in a tray packed in some padding.

think of it as a 'white box' type of deal.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys are OEM CPUs generally ok to buy?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622550&csid=_61
> I want to buy this tonight since it's cheap and I already have a cooler. I'm just wondering if OEM CPUs have more issues or something.
> 
> Thanks.


You are in SoCal? You are not within driving distance to a Micro Center? They have the best prices on chips.


----------



## malmental

Fry's pricematches...


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys are OEM CPUs generally ok to buy?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7622550&csid=_61
> I want to buy this tonight since it's cheap and I already have a cooler. I'm just wondering if OEM CPUs have more issues or something.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are in SoCal? You are not within driving distance to a Micro Center? They have the best prices on chips.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Fry's pricematches...


Fry's is like 2 hours away and Micro Center is like 5 hours away. Not to mention TigerDirect doesn't charge tax here in CA. I'd rather just have it shipped to me anyways.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Fry's is like 2 hours away and Micro Center is like 5 hours away. Not to mention TigerDirect doesn't charge tax here in CA. I'd rather just have it shipped to me anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


No problem. If you are feeling adventurous I have heard that Best Buy will match Micro Center prices if you go in and talk to them. $169.99 for a 3570k is a nice deal if they will match.


----------



## malmental

eBombzor - works for me man, enjoy..









you got the explanation about OEM.?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Fry's is like 2 hours away and Micro Center is like 5 hours away. Not to mention TigerDirect doesn't charge tax here in CA. I'd rather just have it shipped to me anyways.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. If you are feeling adventurous I have heard that Best Buy will match Micro Center prices if you go in and talk to them. $169.99 for a 3570k is a nice deal if they will match.
Click to expand...

The Best Buy I have in my area is really lame and doesn't sell any CPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> eBombzor - works for me man, enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got the explanation about OEM.?


Yea I did thanks


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> The Best Buy I have in my area is really lame and doesn't sell any CPUs.


Sorry, should have been more clear. The guys here that said they got Best Buy to match said they don't carry any cpus in the store, but they would order one and match the Micro Center price.


----------



## rpg711

Hmmm did I get a good batch? havent really looked over too many 3770k overclock results, this is on a nh-d14, haven't even started tweaking too many things yet


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Hmmm did I get a good batch? havent really looked over too many 3770k overclock results, this is on a nh-d14, haven't even started tweaking too many things yet


Not sure what you mean by tweaking too many things, but since you are on a Asus mobo I would follow the guide below to do your ocing. The average 3770k is around 1.25v to stabilize 4.5, needing over 1.3v for it would be considered not very good, while under 1.2v is considered good.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by tweaking too many things, but since you are on a Asus mobo I would follow the guide below to do your ocing. The average 3770k is around 1.25v to stabilize 4.5, needing over 1.3v for it would be considered not very good, while under 1.2v is considered good.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


But... but... I did it with 1.2v
















I mean just playing around with different combos and getting the thing to be stable overall.


----------



## OneGun

I was thinking of getting a H100i
Tomorrow does anyone think I should get something else?


----------



## KingTurboFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I was thinking of getting a H100i
> Tomorrow does anyone think I should get something else?


H80i or H100i either are good for temps especially if you plan to overclock.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTurboFox*
> 
> H80i or H100i either are good for temps especially if you plan to overclock.


I will get one tomorrow then..Thank you.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I will get one tomorrow then..Thank you.


I would save a little while longer and get a custom kit. If you stick to just cooling the cpu, h100 should be ok, but if you get water on the brain and want to do your gpu, you will regret getting the h100 instead of a kit. Also kit with individual components will be able to upgrade or replace any faulty parts easier. That h100 dies, it's done, you would have to buy another one


----------



## Shperax

Whats the max voltage you wanna go on a 3770k for daily use. i was thinking 1.4 was max but i don't know


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shperax*
> 
> Whats the max voltage you wanna go on a 3770k for daily use. i was thinking 1.4 was max but i don't know


Your chip is degrading all the time, and electromigration increases with heat and voltage that comes from ocing. Without ocing a chip they usually last far longer than anyone wants to keep them, so with normal ocing you should still get many years out of the chip.

Since Ivy is not very old, we don't know what will make it last less than three years, everyone is just estimating. From everything I have seen, I would say <1.35 is fine, 1.35-1.40 you want good temps, 1.40-1.45 you want really good temps, 1.45-1.50 you need great temps and might be taking on extra risk, and 1.50+ I would not recommend for 24/7.


----------



## Aparition

^ agree.
1.35 for air.
1.4 for water, more so custom loop than aio.

Anything higher is better for benching but not 24/7 unless you take extra steps such as delidding.


----------



## mgrande465

Just joined! here is the CPU-Z Validation link. http://valid.canardpc.com/2821226
Haven't OC'd yet though...


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mgrande465*
> 
> Just joined! here is the CPU-Z Validation link. http://valid.canardpc.com/2821226
> Haven't OC'd yet though...


Someone needs to turn eist off


----------



## mgrande465

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Someone needs to turn eist off


I know... its a new build and all the drivers are barley installed. will get round to it


----------



## Richi3

I have upgraded from an old 1055t (it died...) to an 3570k on an Asus P8Z77-V, and i would like to get some feedback on what to improve because im pretty new to Intel Overclocking








Not new to Overclocking, but there are TONS of voltages and frequencies, compared to my old mainboard where you had one Setting for Voltage ^^

So lets begin with my first overclocking endevours on ivy bridge








After I booted up the System for the first time and after i made sure everything works stable I just was curious how easy it would be to hit 4 Ghz (btw. 4Ghz was HILARIOUS for me on my old AMD Platform )
So i rebooted, upped the multi to x40 and done. I didn't change anything else....

After running this setup for like two weeks i wanted to see what my CPU was capable of...
So i did some "Eco-Overclocking" by lowering the Voltage. It ended being 4Ghz with 0,976 Volts. I would work even on a lower voltage, but random V-Drops (~0,05V) made my PC bluescreen while running Prime.

Right now my CPU runs at 4,4Ghz at ~1.2V. It could even run at 1.16V but below that it is getting unstable, and so I got myself some extra voltage fuctuation headroom by setting the LLC to high (1.16V under load with medium LLC)








I belive my offset is at +0,35V (I don't know the exact setting, and I am to lazy to restart and get in the BIOS xD ) The weird thing is that I need more voltage for games etc. eventhough games do not load the CPU as much as Prime does (as far as I know







)
If you have any suggestions on how to get the CPU more stabel at lower voltages feel free to text me









My BIOS setting are prettymuch default other then the CPU Voltage, Multiplier and Digi+ Power Control. I dont want to play with settings I dont even know what they are for ^^
The voltage is set at Offset-Mode +0.35V, multi at x44 obviously, LLC is at "high" and Current Capability is at a 140%
And sorry for my English, I bet there are tons of Spelling Mistakes









For those who are curious about my System: http://www.sysprofile.de/id175898


----------



## justanoldman

Richi3,
Overclocking Ivy on an Asus motherboard is made easy if you follow the guide in the first post of this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

Please take the time to read through the guide, and open up each section and screenshot. All the bios setting changes are shown for you. The only thing you don't copy is your ram speed/timings/voltage which are specific to your ram.

Any questions you may have, you can ask them in that thread.


----------



## Clukos

Are these temperatures good for a non-delided 3570k on small ffts? When doing anything other than prime it doesn't pass 60c. Will i gain much from deliding? I am not so sure whether i want or _need_ to take the risk, hmmm.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Are these temperatures good for a non-delided 3570k on small ffts? When doing anything other than prime it doesn't pass 60c. Will i gain much from deliding? I am not so sure whether i want or[I]need[/I] to take the risk, hmmm.[/QUOTE]
> You are fine where you are now with temps, you could even go to 4.5 if you don't mind the higher temps, but you would be well into the 80s. If you are sure your chip needs 1.28v for 4.4 then I am not sure it is worth delidding unless you just want lower temps.
> 
> You should delid if you want a higher oc and your temps are holding you back, or you just want lower temps. Your chips is voltage hungry so even with lower temps you will not be able to go much higher than 4.6 or so.
> 
> So you are fine where you are, and delidding will get you better temps and the choice to go a little higher with your oc, but since your chip is voltage hungry it is a toss-up weather you should delid.


----------



## Clukos

Yup it definitely needs voltage to clock, unless i am doing something terribly wrong... These are my temps with 1.33volts at 4.5ghz



+ 6-8 degrees

By the way my board is the MSI gd-65, haven't seen any overclocking guide for that board :|


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yup it definitely needs voltage to clock, unless i am doing something terribly wrong... These are my temps with 1.33volts at 4.5ghz
> + 6-8 degrees
> By the way my board is the MSI gd-65, haven't seen any overclocking guide for that board :|


That makes it much harder if you don't have an oc guide. The only thing I can suggest if you can't find one, or someone around here can't give you specifics for you mobo, is read these two guides and find the equivalent changes in your bios:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards

That voltage and temps are what I would expect. So you can live at 4.4 or 4.5 if you want. You can drop 10-20c with delidding, but 4.7 could take 1.45v which is a tad high so you might only get 4.6 with delidding, but you will get a good temp drop no matter what.


----------



## OneGun

Where is this ASUS OCing guide you guys are talking about?


----------



## hotrod717

Ivy Overclocking Guide. Question - When I first booted up and ran some mem benches I was reaching 28gb/s on my ram. Now I'm only reaching 21-22 gb/s on same ram. Is Intel driver or Asmedia driver affecting my read / write times? Is one better than the other?


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Where is this ASUS OCing guide you guys are talking about?


Look right above you


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Look right above you


HAHA


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ivy Overclocking Guide. Question - When I first booted up and ran some mem benches I was reaching 28gb/s on my ram. Now I'm only reaching 21-22 gb/s on same ram. Is Intel driver or Asmedia driver affecting my read / write times? Is one better than the other?


A sata controller driver cant have any influence on memory bandwidth, the memory bus is directly between the ram and cpu memory controller after all.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Ivy Overclocking Guide. Question - When I first booted up and ran some mem benches I was reaching 28gb/s on my ram. Now I'm only reaching 21-22 gb/s on same ram. Is Intel driver or Asmedia driver affecting my read / write times? Is one better than the other?


You asking about ram or hard drive? As rpg711 mentioned those drivers are for hard drives not memory.


----------



## OneGun

Ok i got 4.5 at 1,22 volts..Is this good?My max temp was 75C after a hour of 95..I know i should run longer but was just testing..Is there anyway i can get my voltage to drop down when on idle?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i got 4.5 at 1,22 volts..Is this good?My max temp was 75C after a hour of 95..I know i should run longer but was just testing..Is there anyway i can get my voltage to drop down when on idle?


4.5 at 1.22, seems decent to me. It is always luck of the draw.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i got 4.5 at 1,22 volts..Is this good?My max temp was 75C after a hour of 95..I know i should run longer but was just testing..Is there anyway i can get my voltage to drop down when on idle?


I can only compare with myself when I ran 4.5 at 1.2 max temps at around 70 on my dh14 so yours is probably average. What you're looking for is LLC + offset voltage


----------



## Watagump

I will insert the usual, ambient temps play into the temps here.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok i got 4.5 at 1,22 volts..Is this good?My max temp was 75C after a hour of 95..I know i should run longer but was just testing..Is there anyway i can get my voltage to drop down when on idle?


If you followed the guide you have speedstep enabled so your chip should downclock to 1600 at idle. Your voltage, however, will stay at the manual bios setting until you switch to offset voltage. There is a section in the guide about how to do that.

We do not recommend switching to offset voltage until such time as you stabilize whatever multiplier you choose for a 24/7 setting because it is simply easier to pick your multiplier and find a stable vCore while on manual.

The average is around 1.25v for 4.5, so your chip is a little better than average. There are some that need well over 1.3v for it. Your temps are in the normal range, and you have room to move up to 4.6 if you want, that might take 1.28v or so to stabilize. To go for much higher than that you would need to delid.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I will insert the usual, ambient temps play into the temps here.


Well you are in the same county i am in so we should have the same Ambient's..I also just installed my H100i two days ago..Maybe i should remove the stock thermal paste and use some Artic Silver 5 i have laying around?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Well you are in the same county i am in so we should have the same Ambient's..I also just installed my H100i two days ago..Maybe i should remove the stock thermal paste and use some Artic Silver 5 i have laying around?


Doesn't matter where we live. One room with AC running 60c and another running 65c means 5 degree diff in temps my friend.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Well you are in the same county i am in so we should have the same Ambient's..I also just installed my H100i two days ago..Maybe i should remove the stock thermal paste and use some Artic Silver 5 i have laying around?


AS5 is not that good, and the stock TIM is not that bad. You won't get measurably better temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Doesn't matter where we live. One room with AC running 60c and another running 65c means 5 degree diff in temps my friend.


Dang, 60c, might want to look into a new air conditioner.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> AS5 is not that good, and the stock TIM is not that bad. You won't get measurably better temps.
> Dang, 60c, might want to look into a new air conditioner.


Hypothetical numbers. I actually have mine set to 64f, but people are just use to using Celsius.


----------



## OneGun

Ok I had my test temps messed up. I hit 75c on Intel burn test. Now I am almost at a hour of p95 and my max temp is 67c..intel burn test makes my temps a lot hotter in 5 min then p95 does in a hour.. What's a good thermal compound to use?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok I had my test temps messed up. I hit 75c on Intel burn test. Now I am almost at a hour of p95 and my max temp is 67c..intel burn test makes my temps a lot hotter in 5 min then p95 does in a hour.. What's a good thermal compound to use?


IBT always creates hotter temps than Prime. If you are asking about TIM between the IHS and cooler, most good ones are about the same. I didnt see any difference between the TIM my H220 came with and the IC Diamond I have on it now.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> IBT always creates hotter temps than Prime. If you are asking about TIM between the IHS and cooler, most good ones are about the same. I didnt see any difference between the TIM my H220 came with and the IC Diamond I have on it now.


ok thank you.


----------



## malmental

I still use AS5 (Artic Silver 5) because it's available at my local Radio Shack even on a Sunday afternoon.
when I'm on newegg or something I have bought some other more expensive paste
but in the end AS5 is still old faithful..


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Hypothetical numbers. I actually have mine set to 64f, but people are just use to using Celsius.


You should say 18c then.. 60c is like 140f


----------



## Scott1541

I might just start measuring temperature in kelvin to confuse everyone









Currently idling about 306 K , load temps are around 340 K


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I might just start measuring temperature in kelvin to confuse everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently idling about 306 K , load temps are around 340 K


306 degrees Kelvin = 91.13 degrees Fahrenheit = 32.85 Celcius


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> You should say 18c then.. 60c is like 140f


Yeah, yeah, I don't know Celsius really at all. Dont even get me started on the metric system unless you ask about a 2 liter of soda.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I might just start measuring temperature in kelvin to confuse everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently idling about 306 K , load temps are around 340 K


I am a chemist


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> I might just start measuring temperature in kelvin to confuse everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently idling about 306 K , load temps are around 340 K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a chemist
Click to expand...

I run over chemist with my car..








my dad was a chemist, he's retired now.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I still use AS5 (Artic Silver 5) because it's available at my local Radio Shack even on a Sunday afternoon.
> when I'm on newegg or something I have bought some other more expensive paste
> but in the end AS5 is still old faithful..


That's where I bought mine at..lol.. Good olé Radio shack.


----------



## malmental

OneGun - the Shack is still good for something (besides mobile phones)..


----------



## Watagump

Wow, I would of NEVER thought about RS for something like TIM. Doesn't matter, since I could walk to MC if I had to.


----------



## OneGun

Ok got my stable 4.5ghz at 1.25..been running for 12hrs..sill going to let it run for another twelve. Question about my offset.. So I set my Volt to 1.25 and my Video is 1.276..So I go off what I set the voltage to and not what it shows correct? So 1.25 minus 1.276 equals. . 026.so do I make it a negative offset of .25?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok got my stable 4.6ghz at 1.25..been running for 12hrs..sill going to let it run for another twelve. Question about my offset.. So I set my Volt to 1.25 and my Video is 1.276..So I go off what I set the voltage to and not what it shows correct? So 1.25 minus 1.276 equals. . 026.so do I make it a negative offset of .25?


From my testings, Prime doesn't need to run for 24 hours, I don't even do more than 5. I have passed Prime just to have games like BF3 and Crysis 3 crash. This happened when I was trying to stay at 4.8 but use lower voltage. So don't just use Prime as the end all for stability.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> From my testings, Prime doesn't need to run for 24 hours, I don't even do more than 5. I have passed Prime just to have games like BF3 and Crysis 3 crash. This happened when I was trying to stay at 4.8 but use lower voltage. So don't just use Prime as the end all for stability.


Heck no I'm gonna play Bf3 for 6 hours straight lol

Will my 3570k bottleneck my two 7950s?

And is my offset right?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Ok got my stable 4.6ghz at 1.25..been running for 12hrs..sill going to let it run for another twelve. Question about my offset.. So I set my Volt to 1.25 and my Video is 1.276..So I go off what I set the voltage to and not what it shows correct? So 1.25 minus 1.276 equals. . 026.so do I make it a negative offset of .25?


If you are saying that you manual vCore in bios is 1.250, and your most common VID under load at 4.6 is 1.2760, then your offset is 1.250-1.2760= -.026, which you would round to a negative .025.

Everyone has different uses for their machines and what level of stability they are seeking. A gamer who doesn't mind if a instability pops up once, and a professional using the machine for important calculations have different goals and stability requirements. Nothing is 100% stable, but running Prime95 for 12 or 24 hours still requires using all of you programs/games for a week to see if you have any issues.

Your chip at 4.6 will not bottleneck two 7950s.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> If you are saying that you manual vCore in bios is 1.250, and your most common VID under load at 4.6 is 1.2760, then your offset is 1.250-1.2760= -.026, which you would round to a negative .025.
> 
> Everyone has different uses for their machines and what level of stability they are seeking. A gamer who doesn't mind if a instability pops up once, and a professional using the machine for important calculations have different goals and stability requirements. Nothing is 100% stable, but running Prime95 for 12 or 24 hours still requires using all of you programs/games for a week to see if you have any issues.
> 
> Your chip at 4.6 will not bottleneck two 7950s.


Sweet. Thank you


----------



## malmental

3570K bottleneck CF-X 7950's.....?!
is that a serious question.?
are you mad.?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 3570K bottleneck CF-X 7950's.....?!
> is that a serious question.?
> are you mad.?


well the reason I asked was I was having some Fps issues in BF3..qnd when I oc my gpus it gives me the same Fps but my gpu load just goes lower.. I asked why over at the 79series gpu club and they told me my cpu is a bottleneck..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 3570K bottleneck CF-X 7950's.....?!
> is that a serious question.?
> are you mad.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the reason I asked was I was having some Fps issues in BF3..qnd when I oc my gpus it gives me the same Fps but my gpu load just goes lower.. I asked why over at the 79series gpu club and they told me my cpu is a bottleneck..
Click to expand...

overclocked to what and it doesn't need much of an overclock but running stock might bottleneck you.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> overclocked to what and it doesn't need much of an overclock but running stock might bottleneck you.


I had my gpus at 1150/1350 and my cpu was at 4.1


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> overclocked to what and it doesn't need much of an overclock but running stock might bottleneck you.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my gpus at 1150/1350 and my cpu was at 4.1
Click to expand...

thinking that's the game BF3 'multiplayer' and not your CPU..
but why only 4.1GHz.?


----------



## Aparition

I would not think a 3570k would bottleneck xfire 7950's.
Games are not always the best place to check, see if you have different results from benchmarks.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thinking that's the game BF3 'multiplayer' and not your CPU..
> but why only 4.1GHz.?


Because I was waiting to get my H100i before I went higher.. Now it's at 4.5 at 1.25..Still running stability testing right now.. I'm gonna stop testing at 3 then set my offset and try Bf3..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thinking that's the game BF3 'multiplayer' and not your CPU..
> but why only 4.1GHz.?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I was waiting to get my H100i before I went higher.. Now it's at 4.5 at 1.25..Still running stability testing right now.. I'm gonna stop testing at 3 then set my offset and try Bf3..
Click to expand...

now were cooking...


----------



## rpg711

I'm going to assume he left VSync on and wonders why he always has 60 FPS









I get FPS issues in games when I turn on 8x post sampling +32x SSAO, eats my cards alive


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I'm going to assume he left VSync on and wonders why he always has 60 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get FPS issues in games when I turn on 8x post sampling +32x SSAO, eats my cards alive


I have a 120hz monitor so even if vsync was on I wouldn't be at 60fps. Did you ever read what I posted?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I'm going to assume he left VSync on and wonders why he always has 60 FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get FPS issues in games when I turn on 8x post sampling +32x SSAO, eats my cards alive
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 120hz monitor so even if vsync was on I wouldn't be at 60fps. Did you ever read what I posted?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Updated and Return to the Ivy club.

Dimaggio1103

Max OC 5GHz 1.31v Bench stable but not prime

Current OC 4.6GHz 1.176v prime and IBT stable

http://valid.canardpc.com/2823893


----------



## OneGun

Please change my max OC..
OneGun
Max OC 4.5Ghz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2823999


----------



## OneGun

BF3 has crashed twice on me..Is it my oc?Everything else works when it crashes just BF3 freezes and crashes..Do i need more voltage?is my offset wrong?


----------



## malmental

offset the voltage in higher increments of .05 until no longer crashing.


----------



## BizzareRide

From what I hear, IVB's current batches are much better over clockers than they were last year. Is this true or is it best to jump on Haswell? I really don't want to delid, so I will probably get a custom water loop.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> From what I hear, IVB's current batches are much better over clockers than they were last year. Is this true or is it best to jump on Haswell? I really don't want to delid, so I will probably get a custom water loop.


this is true...
several pages back on this thread and 'Stay Pufts' thread, 'Latest Batch of 3570K's Thread', I made note of just that fact.
I had one of the first 3570K's from Costa Rica and then 6 months later got another batch from Costa Rica
and the second is indeed a keeper.

yes it actually comes down to the individual chip in the end but it does seem like the later batches increase your odds of better chips.
maybe it took a few months for Intel to fine tune the process...?


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is true...
> several pages back on this thread and 'Stay Pufts' thread, 'Latest Batch of 3570K's Thread', I made note of just that fact.
> I had one of the first 3570K's from Costa Rica and then 6 months later got another batch from Costa Rica
> and the second is indeed a keeper.
> 
> yes it actually comes down to the individual chip in the end but it does seem like the later batches increase your odds of better chips.
> maybe it took a few months for Intel to fine tune the process...?


Hey Mr malmental, what temps are you getting with that Hyper 212? Didn't you have a TX3 last time?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> this is true...
> several pages back on this thread and 'Stay Pufts' thread, 'Latest Batch of 3570K's Thread', I made note of just that fact.
> I had one of the first 3570K's from Costa Rica and then 6 months later got another batch from Costa Rica
> and the second is indeed a keeper.
> 
> yes it actually comes down to the individual chip in the end but it does seem like the later batches increase your odds of better chips.
> maybe it took a few months for Intel to fine tune the process...?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mr malmental, what temps are you getting with that Hyper 212? Didn't you have a TX3 last time?
Click to expand...

its summertime with the average of 88F and still climbing.
good eye bro...... and thanks for asking.









my philosophy is this.
I do not like going back into my cases after I get them all configured and placed in the house, call me lazy, whatever..
a simple RAM or GPU upgrade is no problem but taking the thing down and then move over to the test bench I hate to do.
so I gather upgrades and when I have a reason to go into my case then I will.
and a couple of weeks ago I did.

the TX3 with dual 92mm fans is now on my test bench (180*) because the mini version TX3 I had on it (dual 80mm fans)
was getting burnt up by my i3-2130 @ 3.72GHz...








I have another (NIB) H60 V2 with upgrade Cougar fans but decided to save that for a bigger project.
so I slapped the EVO with dual 120mms on there.

now for the temps....
the difference from a TX3 with dual 92mm fans and a HYPER EVO with 120mm fans.........
-4C max.








even with resetting and paste.
-4C max.
















so my 3570K @ 4.4GHz on 1.248V lowest core idles @ 25C, package temp is 36C and case temp shows 28C.

my apologies for talking too much.


----------



## malmental

PCGAMER

Haswell CPUs are a poor choice for desktop gamers. Here's why.
Quote:


> Intel's 4th Generation Core architecture, known to you and I as Haswell, has finally landed and with it the new processor for your next gaming PC has surely arrived. Hasn't it? Well, if your next gaming PC is going to be a laptop then that's probably a rather effusive yes. If you're a desktop gamer looking for more processing grunt and some hefty overclocking prowess from this new architecture, however, you're probably going to be rather disappointed.
> 
> If you're already rocking a decent quad-core CPU from either the last couple generations then there is very little reason to spend the money upgrading to one of the new range of Haswell processors, especially as you're going to be looking at picking up a whole new motherboard too.
> 
> Yes, it's new socket time. The new set-up chops out five pins from the LGA 1155 socket and shuts down backwards compatibility in the process.
> 
> Haswell is all about power-saving and improved integrated graphics. In other words, the 4th Generation Core architecture is built for mobile computing, not the humble ol' desktop where we wont see the funky new Iris Pro graphics except in BGA trim.
> 
> On the desktop things haven't really moved on since Sandy Bridge arrived on the scene many moons ago. And to be honest if you're sat on an i5 or i7 Sandy Bridge chip then you're arguably better off sticking with your current CPU/mobo configuration and spending the cash on something like the Nvidia GTX 770 if you're after a gaming boost.
> 
> The top i7 desktop Haswell isn't worth buying a new mobo for.
> 
> We're still talking about a maximum of four cores, with eight threads on the top i7. And the top clock speed of 3.5GHz is nothing new either. They are, in general, ever so slightly quicker compared with the existing Ivy Bridge chips. But not in any meaningful way for gamers.
> 
> If you're after serious computational power from your desktop though, Intel might argue, they have the beefy LGA 2011 socket and its Extreme! six core chips. You can even strap an eight core Xeon into one of them too. But that is actually quite damning for the new desktop generation considering the current top end desktop chips in the LGA 2011 range are all still based on Sandy Bridge, with the Ivy Bridge E update set to arrive around the Autumn (Fall for my US chums). Who knows if the Haswell architecture will ever get an Extreme! update.
> 
> And then there's the overclocking performance of the new Haswell chips. I know most people probably wont spend the time to see what extra performance they can get out of their top end components for fear of frying expensive silicon, but modern chips are generally robust enough to cope with whatever we can throw at them.
> 
> I was then hoping for some good results from the 4th Gen chips, but fearing the worst. From Sandy Bridge to Ivy Bridge the overclocking performance dropped, and in the transition to the Haswell architecture that performance has dropped again. There also seems to be far greater variance between chips too. I've spoken with various system integrators and they were all struggling to figure out where to position their overclocked Haswell rigs.
> 
> We're looking at around 200MHz lower clocks than the equivalent overclocked Ivy Bridge chips, even using decent water-cooling CPU blocks.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> BF3 has crashed twice on me..Is it my oc?Everything else works when it crashes just BF3 freezes and crashes..Do i need more voltage?is my offset wrong?


You can try bumping up the vCore by a notch or two, but the better way to know is return your chip to F5 defaults and test it. If you still get those same type of game crashes then you know it is not your chip oc. If raising the vCore a notch or two does fix them, well then that was most likely the issue.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> BF3 has crashed twice on me..Is it my oc?Everything else works when it crashes just BF3 freezes and crashes..Do i need more voltage?is my offset wrong?


I had both BF3 and Crysis 3 crash on me trying lower voltage for the same overclock I use now, as soon as I put it back, problem solved.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> From what I hear, IVB's current batches are much better over clockers than they were last year. Is this true or is it best to jump on Haswell? I really don't want to delid, so I will probably get a custom water loop.


It depends. Still up for chance. For instance mine is one of the best clickers on ocn.

4.4ghz 1.090v

4.5ghz 1.120v

4.6 1.180v

4.7 1.21v

But another member bought the same time as me and got literally one of the worst clickers on OCN. Lol so it's still up to chance. But the consensus is Costa Rica batch is generally better.


----------



## combateng

i bought a 3770k right when they came out...and i have to have 1.25 just to do 4.2ghz...i went up to 4.5ghz before but i forget what i had for voltage it was like 1.375 i think so i said screw it...4.2 is fine for everyday activity...i hear people getting 5.0 with only 1.3v so...guess i got a lame chip


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *combateng*
> 
> i bought a 3770k right when they came out...and i have to have 1.25 just to do 4.2ghz...i went up to 4.5ghz before but i forget what i had for voltage it was like 1.375 i think so i said screw it...4.2 is fine for everyday activity...i hear people getting 5.0 with only 1.3v so...guess i got a lame chip


I don't see anyone on the ivy stable spreadsheet that only need 1.3v for 5ghz?

A guy on here just bought his new and it needs 1.4v for 4.5 so count yourself lucky. I'm sure newer batch has helped, but its not like every chip or even the average chip will be great OCer.

Luck of the draw.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> It depends. Still up for chance. For instance mine is one of the best clickers on ocn.
> 
> 4.4ghz 1.090v
> 
> 4.5ghz 1.120v
> 
> 4.6 1.180v
> 
> 4.7 1.21v
> 
> But another member bought the same time as me and got literally one of the worst clickers on OCN. Lol so it's still up to chance. But the consensus is Costa Rica batch is generally better.


Not one of the best clockers, you don't even know your max overclock. Maybe one with the lowest volts at a certain speed, that definitely doesn't mean you won't hit your wall just as early, or earlier, than others


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> offset the voltage in higher increments of .05 until no longer crashing.


So if right now I am at -.025 then I should set it to -.30? After I crashed I went back to My 4.1 with voltage on auto settings and played and no crashes.. Should I up my voltage by.05 and my offset by the same?


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So if right now I am at -.025 then I should set it to -.30? After I crashed I went back to My 4.1 with voltage on auto settings and played and no crashes.. Should I up my voltage by.05 and my offset by the same?


No, if you want to increase vCore you need to increase your offset. In your case, since you have a negative offset, you increase it by making it less negative. Go from -.025 to -.020.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Not one of the best clockers, you don't even know your max overclock. Maybe one with the lowest volts at a certain speed, that definitely doesn't mean you won't hit your wall just as early, or earlier, than others


According to the ivy stable spreadsheet it is.

I don't know what youre talking about with the wall, I have successfully tested all the way up to 4.8 with prime and IBT at said voltages, and was able to be bench solid at 5GHz at 1.31v. Only thing that has stopped me is lack of cooling. Even if it takes an additional .07 volts which would be bad, it would still have one of the best overclocks. Considering I can bench all day long at 5GHz 1.31v prime stable will not take much more voltage.

A Prime stable tested all the way to 4.8GHz on those volts is golden, as most people on here agree with. I even posted a thread for peer review before I made such claims. One does not need to know max overclock to know he has a top tier OCer, as long as the vcore scales great, which mine does.

I got extremely lucky and have one of the best 3770K's on OCN. All I was saying is its luck of the draw.


----------



## Aparition

I was able to hit 5.0 Ghz on 1 core at 1.3v








It was an earlier experiment of 5.0, 4.7, 4.7, 4.6 with voltage on auto. Auto was at 1.35 and I was able to lower it to 1.3.

Worked just fine! but the Cores would cycle so it was challenging isolating a specific program to 1 core.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> According to the ivy stable spreadsheet it is.
> 
> I don't know what youre talking about with the wall, I have successfully tested all the way up to 4.8 with prime and IBT at said voltages, and was able to be bench solid at 5GHz at 1.31v. Only thing that has stopped me is lack of cooling. Even if it takes an additional .07 volts which would be bad, it would still have one of the best overclocks. Considering I can bench all day long at 5GHz 1.31v prime stable will not take much more voltage.
> 
> A Prime stable tested all the way to 4.8GHz on those volts is golden, as most people on here agree with. I even posted a thread for peer review before I made such claims. One does not need to know max overclock to know he has a top tier OCer, as long as the vcore scales great, which mine does.
> 
> I got extremely lucky and have one of the best 3770K's on OCN. All I was saying is its luck of the draw.


The wall before the volts start really needing pumped and/or it just won't boot no matter the voltage, I can still bench and play around up to 5.3, but 5.4 won't even boot no matter how high my voltage is set


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No, if you want to increase vCore you need to increase your offset. In your case, since you have a negative offset, you increase it by making it less negative. Go from -.025 to -.020.


Ok I will give it a shot.. Thank you


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The wall before the volts start really needing pumped and/or it just won't boot no matter the voltage, I can still bench and play around up to 5.3, but 5.4 won't even boot no matter how high my voltage is set


I understand that. What im saying is obviously my wall is not 5GHz. Overclocking is more than measured by just how high you can get it. Voltages and temps are apart of that.

I never said mine is the best, I said for example its one of the best. And it is. Just because my cooling is holding me back, does not mean it cannot be considered as such. If thats your way of thinking, then nobody would ever know who has a good overclocker or not. say a person has a 5.5GHz stable chip, well its not a great OCer because his wall might be 6GHz, so o and so forth. See my point? The average OC's on Ivy range between 4.5-5GHz mine does all the above at the lowest vcore registered on the spreadsheets. Although I wouldn't say mines the best, it's definitely one of the best.


----------



## justanoldman

^You have a great chip, but have you confirmed the vCore with a multimeter?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^You have a great chip, but have you confirmed the vCore with a multimeter?


Yes sir. First thing I did after hearing the horror stories about asrock. It actually read around .01 lower than CPUz report. Not sure if thats normal but at least it ain't over.









Was the biggest PITA ever, cause I have a SSF build.


----------



## justanoldman

^It is a really good chip. I need 1.41v for 5.0 to be 24/7 stable for everything, but then I need too much for 5.1. You need to get some real cooling to see what yours can do, or I suppose you could sell it for a profit.


----------



## OneGun

Ok so 1.255 at -.020 offset seems more stable..Time for a hour of BF3 to test..I will report back..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Here is a quick suicide run at 5.2GHz I guessed on the vcore, probably could validate on a bit lower but not much. lol I think 5.2GHz will be my wall. I wont find out though untill I get a proper cooling solution.
http://valid.canardpc.com/2824753


----------



## justanoldman

^Oh come on, if I can do 5.5 (see sig) then you can do better than that. Just don't blow it up.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Oh come on, if I can do 5.5 (see sig) then you can do better than that. Just don't blow it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Without Video Recording it*


Fixed!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> ^Oh come on, if I can do 5.5 (see sig) then you can do better than that. Just don't blow it up.


I'm sure it could with a custom loop. You did 5.5 at 1.6 that's too high for my taste. Even if temps where fine I would never run past 1.5v


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I'm sure it could with a custom loop. You did 5.5 at 1.6 that's too high for my taste. Even if temps where fine I would never run past 1.5v


Yep, I did it in winter, with a delidded chip on water cooling, and for all of 1 second just to get the validation. I don't think people should go over 1.5v either, not for any normal use.


----------



## OneGun

Ok i keep getting a linary error on IBT now..I tried 1.255volts with a -.o20 and a -.015 offset..So i just tried manual with 1.25 volts and got same error..What am i doing wrong?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No, if you want to increase vCore you need to increase your offset. In your case, since you have a negative offset, you increase it by making it less negative. Go from -.025 to -.020.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I will give it a shot.. Thank you
Click to expand...

yes, increase not decrease or lessen..
how's it going.?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes, increase not decrease or lessen..
> how's it going.?


I keep getting errors on IBT.. Now I am trying manual at 1.255..I just passed IBT at 1.255 on manual.. But I can't figure out my offset


----------



## malmental

+45 on my offset.
3570K @ 4.4GHz on 1.248V with +45 offset.


----------



## OneGun

No matter what i do i get this same error on IBT..some times it passes other times i get error..Is it just a software issue?
I passed 18hrs of P95 on manual at 1.25 but i get this same stupid error on IBt..


----------



## malmental

what clock speed you overclocking for.?


----------



## Aparition

What do you have PLL at? it is not LLC.
Try setting PLL to auto or 1.8v.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what clock speed you overclocking for.?


4.5ghz..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> What do you have PLL at? it is not LLC.
> Try setting PLL to auto or 1.8v.


My pll is set to 1.7000


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> No matter what i do i get this same error on IBT..some times it passes other times i get error..Is it just a software issue?
> I passed 18hrs of P95 on manual at 1.25 but i get this same stupid error on IBt..


Phase Control - optimized
LLC- medium
Spread Spectrum - disabled
Internal PPL overvoltage - auto


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Phase Control - optimized
> LLC- medium
> Spread Spectrum - disabled
> Internal PPL overvoltage - auto


Going to run these settings now..What do you guys set your Ram voltage at..I have 1.5 volt ram..So do i set 1.5 or a lil higher just in case or set to auto?


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Going to run these settings now..What do you guys set your Ram voltage at..I have 1.5 volt ram..So do i set 1.5 or a lil higher just in case or set to auto?


I push 1.65 to my redlines to keep them stable at my oc. If you set it to the proper stock settings you shouldn't have issues at its rated voltage unless you have faulty modules, run memtest


----------



## OneGun

Ok i just ran the test again and i get some error..The first test passed but when i tried to run again it failed..Its been over 24hrs since i have been able to really use my computer lol..4.1 at auto was so much easier..

Can any else tell me what i should change please?


----------



## rpg711

Typically if you oc your cpu keep everything else constant. Then you'll know if you need to keep on overvolting just by bsod codes


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Typically if you oc your cpu keep everything else constant. Then you'll know if you need to keep on overvolting just by bsod codes


I am not getting BSODs..Last night BF3 frooze on me twice and my intel burn test keeps getting errors..I wish i got a BSOD so i would know what was causing my issues..

Ok at 1.255 with manual settings i seem all good..But whenever i set my - offset i get errors in IBT..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Typically if you oc your cpu keep everything else constant. Then you'll know if you need to keep on overvolting just by bsod codes
> 
> 
> 
> I am not getting BSODs..Last night BF3 frooze on me twice and my intel burn test keeps getting errors..I wish i got a BSOD so i would know what was causing my issues..
> 
> Ok at 1.255 with manual settings i seem all good..But whenever i set my - offset i get errors in IBT..
Click to expand...

default your BIOS back...
try this:

* auto volt
* hit multiplier to 45
* BY ALL CORES IN OS
* Intel SpeedStep Tech - enabled
* VRM Frequency - auto
* Turbo mode - disabled
* Durations (long and short) - auto
* disable speed spectrum
* BLK @ 100
* LLC - medium (> x45)
* Phase Control - optimized
* Duty Control - thermal
* enable internal PPL overvoltage
* enable execute disable bit
* disable Intel Virtualization Tech
* disable CPUID Maximum
* disable overspeed protection
* CPU @ 140%
* CPU voltage + offset mode (+0.045)
* power saving features are auto: C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
* set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
* XMP RAM (DRAM voltage) - 1.5 (+/- 1)
* Save and Exit (F10)


----------



## Watagump

I had one error in IBT one time. Ran the test again right after that and didn't get the error.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> default your BIOS back...
> try this:
> 
> * auto volt
> * hit multiplier to 45
> * BY ALL CORES IN OS
> * Intel SpeedStep Tech - enabled
> * VRM Frequency - auto
> * Turbo mode - disabled
> * Durations (long and short) - auto
> * disable speed spectrum
> * BLK @ 100
> * LLC - medium (> x45)
> * Phase Control - optimized
> * Duty Control - thermal
> * enable internal PPL overvoltage
> * enable execute disable bit
> * disable Intel Virtualization Tech
> * disable CPUID Maximum
> * disable overspeed protection
> * CPU @ 140%
> * CPU voltage + offset mode (+0.045)
> * power saving features are auto: C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
> * set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
> * XMP RAM (DRAM voltage) - 1.5 (+/- 1)
> * Save and Exit (F10)


Will try this thank you sir..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> default your BIOS back...
> try this:
> 
> * auto volt
> * hit multiplier to 45
> * BY ALL CORES IN OS
> * Intel SpeedStep Tech - enabled
> * VRM Frequency - auto
> * Turbo mode - disabled
> * Durations (long and short) - auto
> * disable speed spectrum
> * BLK @ 100
> * LLC - medium (> x45)
> * Phase Control - optimized
> * Duty Control - thermal
> * enable internal PPL overvoltage
> * enable execute disable bit
> * disable Intel Virtualization Tech
> * disable CPUID Maximum
> * disable overspeed protection
> * CPU @ 140%
> * CPU voltage + offset mode (+0.045)
> * power saving features are auto: C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
> * set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
> * XMP RAM (DRAM voltage) - 1.5 (+/- 1)
> * Save and Exit (F10)
> 
> 
> 
> Will try this thank you sir..
Click to expand...

I have ASUS boards and this is/was off memory.
later hit me up and if needed then I will go through in live time...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> default your BIOS back...
> try this:
> 
> * auto volt
> * hit multiplier to 45
> * BY ALL CORES IN OS
> * Intel SpeedStep Tech - enabled
> * VRM Frequency - auto
> * Turbo mode - disabled
> * Durations (long and short) - auto
> * disable speed spectrum
> * BLK @ 100
> * LLC - medium (> x45)
> * Phase Control - optimized
> * Duty Control - thermal
> * enable internal PPL overvoltage
> * enable execute disable bit
> * disable Intel Virtualization Tech
> * disable CPUID Maximum
> * disable overspeed protection
> * CPU @ 140%
> * CPU voltage + offset mode (+0.045)
> * power saving features are auto: C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
> * set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
> * XMP RAM (DRAM voltage) - 1.5 (+/- 1)
> * Save and Exit (F10)


No offence but this contains completely incorrect information. The thread I linked before has all the information he needs.

You can't every tell someone to use your offset, everyone VID is completely different. You just told him to use .065 more voltage than he had before, which is crazy. Also all ram settings are specific to each person's sticks, they should not be copied from someone else.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No offence but this contains completely incorrect information. The thread I linked before has all the information he needs.
> 
> You can't every tell someone to use your offset, everyone VID is completely different. You just told him to use .065 more voltage than he had before, which is crazy. Also all ram settings are specific to each person's sticks, they should not be copied from someone else.


Well to be fair XMP ram will set itself


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No offence but this contains completely incorrect information. The thread I linked before has all the information he needs.
> 
> You can't every tell someone to use your offset, everyone VID is completely different. You just told him to use .065 more voltage than he had before, which is crazy. Also all ram settings are specific to each person's sticks, they should not be copied from someone else.


dude, this is how I run mine and I'm on this rig right now.
and they are suggested settings, not settings to live or die on.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Well to be fair XMP ram will set itself


what's the height of your cooler? i have a rackmount case which is about 7" high and looking for a good cooler to go with the 3770k... do you think it'd fit?


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude, this is how I run mine and I'm on this rig right now.
> and they are suggested settings, not settings to live or die on.


more of a starting point. mine was to set my multiplier to 45 and just use 1.2v and see what happened, and it worked


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude, this is how I run mine and I'm on this rig right now.
> and they are suggested settings, not settings to live or die on.
> 
> 
> 
> more of a starting point. mine was to set my multiplier to 45 and just use 1.2v and see what happened, and it worked
Click to expand...

exactly..


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> exactly..


except I actually started with my memory, got that nice and stable and then just set that multiplier as high as it would go upping voltages until I hit 89C in P95









pretty freakin easy to OC these things tbh, one voltage, one multiplier, i hadn't oc'd anything since my old d0 920 and I got this thing to a 35% OC pretty easilly. Really not much to go wrong, if you see blue, press + until blue goes away


----------



## malmental

whatever works to get you there..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> whatever works to get you there..


You don't understand offset, and you are giving advice on it. That is disingenuous. Even after I point out your very large error, instead of bothering to learn how offset works so you can give correct information later, you just try to blow it off.

That's fine, if anyone wants correct information, please let me know, I will let others who don't know what they are doing help OneGun.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> what's the height of your cooler? i have a rackmount case which is about 7" high and looking for a good cooler to go with the 3770k... do you think it'd fit?


I think there's no way d14 would fit, you'd probably be able to pull off that zalman orb cooler whatever its called.. the d14 is 6.x inches tall by itself i believe. I mean, you could try to get it to squeeze in there but 7" is quiiiite cozy with the fact that the mobo plate takes up some of that width and then you have the mobo and cpu socket + cpu

When I put the D14 on my mobo it looked like I just bought a gigantic block of metal with a board attached to it











here's a pic for perspective on how freaking huge this thing is


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> whatever works to get you there..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand offset, and you are giving advice on it. That is disingenuous. Even after I point out your very large error, instead of bothering to learn how offset works so you can give correct information later, you just try to blow it off.
> 
> That's fine, if anyone wants correct information, please let me know, I will let others who don't know what they are doing help OneGun.
Click to expand...

dude, that wasn't even pointed in your direction and I do understand offset thanks for really having a lack of communication skills..
jumping the gun are you, lay off the coffee and diet pills..
slow down.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpg711*
> 
> I think there's no way d14 would fit, you'd probably be able to pull off that zalman orb cooler whatever its called.. the d14 is 6.x inches tall by itself i believe. I mean, you could try to get it to squeeze in there but 7" is quiiiite cozy with the fact that the mobo plate takes up some of that width and then you have the mobo and cpu socket + cpu
> 
> When I put the D14 on my mobo it looked like I just bought a gigantic block of metal with a board attached to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's a pic for perspective on how freaking huge this thing is


I just want to know what the Mountain Dew bottle did to you that made you treat it like that.


----------



## rpg711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I just want to know what the Mountain Dew bottle did to you that made you treat it like that.


LOL nothing, that's just a trick to keep the carbonation dissolved in the water rather than escaping as gas(less room for gas-> less gas escapes







)


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Phase Control - optimized
> LLC- medium
> Spread Spectrum - disabled
> Internal PPL overvoltage - auto


All i did was this and kept my voltage at 1.255 and my offset at -.020..Now everything works..I just finished a good 2 hour run on BF3 and it did not freeze..Changing the phase control and the internal PLL voltage seemed to do the trick..If anyone knows of a reason i shouldn't run like this please let me know..
Thank you guys...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude, that wasn't even pointed in your direction and I do understand offset thanks for really having a lack of communication skills..
> jumping the gun are you, lay off the coffee and diet pills..
> slow down.


Really? You told the guy to copy your settings and you included your offset. It is literally impossible for you to understand offset and do that. You didn't tell him this is what you use but his offset will be completely different. He was just using a -.020 and you advised coping your offset of +.045. I don't remember ever seeing such poor advice, so I guess you win the prize.

Clearly you don't know what you are doing, and you are too immature to at least act like an adult so responding to you is a pointless exercise in futility.


----------



## Watagump

Someone told me my boards sucks cause it doesn't even have an offset voltage option. I feel pretty good about that now.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Phase Control - optimized
> LLC- medium
> Spread Spectrum - disabled
> Internal PPL overvoltage - auto
> 
> 
> 
> All i did was this and kept my voltage at 1.255 and my offset at -.020..Now everything works..I just finished a good 2 hour run on BF3 and it did not freeze..Changing the phase control and the internal PLL voltage seemed to do the trick..If anyone knows of a reason i shouldn't run like this please let me know..
> Thank you guys...
Click to expand...

...


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I just want to know what the Mountain Dew bottle did to you that made you treat it like that.


It had Mountain Dew in it. Years ago there was some rumor about mountain dew causing shrinking testicles, urban legend but why take chances?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Someone told me my boards sucks cause it doesn't even have an offset voltage option. I feel pretty good about that now.


Nothing wrong with saving power, but takes a pretty hardcore power saver/environmentalist to think it sucks because it will put like $10 a year more on the power bill by not downvolting at idle. That is if it idles a fair amount too, if it's always loaded when running offset does nothing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> No offence but this contains completely incorrect information. The thread I linked before has all the information he needs.
> 
> You can't every tell someone to use your offset, everyone VID is completely different. You just told him to use .065 more voltage than he had before, which is crazy. Also all ram settings are specific to each person's sticks, they should not be copied from someone else.


^this

Why do people not seem to understand how offset works. Everyone's vid is different, you can't know what his is so why you recommending a offsett voltage?

There are guides to explain this. For someone who is and "expert" in the field you think you would at least know not to guess a offsett voltage. Could cause harm to a system.

P.s. PLL overvoltage is not supposed to be enabled unless you are trying to lock down a OC of 4.8+ IIRC


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It had Mountain Dew in it. Years ago there was some rumor about mountain dew causing shrinking testicles, urban legend but why take chances?
> Nothing wrong with saving power, but takes a pretty hardcore power saver/environmentalist to think it sucks because it will put like $10 a year more on the power bill by not downvolting at idle. That is if it idles a fair amount too, if it's always loaded when running offset does nothing.


Elaine, "Do women know about shrinkage?"
"What do you mean, like laundry?"
"No..."
"Like when a man goes swimming... Afterwards..."
"It shrinks?"
"Like a frightened turtle."
"Why does it shrink?"
"It just does."
"I don't know how you guys walk around with those things."


----------



## Fulvin

My 3770k does not like voltage... It passed 32M with:

4.6Ghz - 1.3V
4.8Ghz - 1.42V (1.416 load)
4.9Ghz - 1.46V (1.452 load)
5.0Ghz - failed with: 1.49, 1.5, 1.515, 1.525. It failed faster the more I upped the volts even though my temps never exceeded 75c +/- 3c on the hottest core. The highest, 1.525V resulted in a system freeze, no bsod, nothing, simply a restart, while the lower voltages only popped WHEA errors at which point I would cancel the calculation.

PLL 1.8V
LCC Turbo

I used Gigabyte Tweak Launcher for this. Although, I had it on offset mode in bios for my 24/7 OC 4.6Ghz 1.3V which might have possible interfered with the GTL settings?


----------



## combateng

I have got a question...I have my 3770k overclocked to 4.2ghz on 1.25v but on my core temp i sometimes see my multiplier and clock speed go up to 4.25(42.5) and 4.3(43)...not a problem but wondering if anyone else has this happen?


----------



## eBombzor

Hey my 3470 just came in. Do I need to take any precautions before I upgrade the CPU? Do I need to reset the BIOS or anything like that?

Thanks.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey my 3470 just came in. Do I need to take any precautions before I upgrade the CPU? Do I need to reset the BIOS or anything like that?
> 
> Thanks.


nope just pop that bad boy in there and then boot up unit.
windows updates will then reconfigure windows and then it will prompt you to restart.
restart and your done...

you might want to go back and verify and special settings like RAM but I think it should all be the same.
enjoy.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey my 3470 just came in. Do I need to take any precautions before I upgrade the CPU? Do I need to reset the BIOS or anything like that?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes reset Bios is good. I made the mistake of not doing that and dropped on my 3770K and turned it on.......it was clocked at 4.8GHz and crashed.lol


----------



## eBombzor

Coolsauce I'll just reset my RAM overclock.

Thanks guys.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey my 3470 just came in. Do I need to take any precautions before I upgrade the CPU? Do I need to reset the BIOS or anything like that?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes reset Bios is good. I made the mistake of not doing that and dropped on my 3770K and turned it on.......it was clocked at 4.8GHz and crashed.lol
Click to expand...

understand that but he's going from a non-K to another non-K so odds are nothing is outta order,
but always save to check RAM timings and such as a precaution..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> understand that but he's going from a non-K to another non-K so odds are nothing is outta order,
> but always save to check RAM timings and such as a precaution..


My fault I was under the impression some i3's can be slightly overclocked by the BLCK. Also, ram OC is possible, so in general I recommend a reset no matter what CPU they are switching out. It takes two seconds and rules out any problems.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> understand that but he's going from a non-K to another non-K so odds are nothing is outta order,
> but always save to check RAM timings and such as a precaution..
> 
> 
> 
> My fault I was under the impression some i3's can be slightly overclocked by the BLCK. Also, ram OC is possible, so in general I recommend a reset no matter what CPU they are switching out. It takes two seconds and rules out any problems.
Click to expand...

right, I'll give you that..
(I have my i3 on 107.2 BLCK..)


----------



## eBombzor

Ok I upgraded my CPU successfully!

I ran Windows Performance thing and everything except for the disk score rose like .2 even though it's using the same HD 2500 and memory settings. Anyone know why?

I get 62 C max on this badboy on P95. Can't wait till those new GPUs release so I can start using its full potential.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok I upgraded my CPU successfully!
> 
> I ran Windows Performance thing and everything except for the disk score rose like .2 even though it's using the same HD 2500 and memory settings. Anyone know why?
> 
> I get 62 C max on this badboy on P95. Can't wait till those new GPUs release so I can start using its full potential.


Upgrading the CPU can have that effect. Change up your sig rig to show your new CPU.









You plan on overclocking the BLCK? Nice way to get some free performance.


----------



## malmental

time for a SSD now...


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Ok So I need help. I have a somewhat golden 3770K, but the temptation to try a delid again is creeping in......I failed my first attempt, but now there is the vice method.........

Right now im limited to 4.7 GHz on 1.230v temps are holding me back, so If I buy a H80i (SFF case) and delid, Its possible to lock down 5.2GHz or should I not be greedy and just be thankful. lol


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> time for a SSD now...


SSD was one of the best upgrades I have made over the years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Ok So I need help. I have a somewhat golden 3770K, but the temptation to try a delid again is creeping in......I failed my first attempt, but now there is the vice method.........
> 
> Right now im limited to 4.7 GHz on 1.230v temps are holding me back, so If I buy a H80i (SFF case) and delid, Its possible to lock down 5.2GHz or should I not be greedy and just be thankful. lol


A lot of chips hit the wall in the 4.9-5.1 area. You can see in the stability club that no one has done a 5.2 run ever, so that is hoping for a lot. My chip needs 1.29v for 4.8, but I hit the wall for 5.1 so the best I can do is 5.0 at 1.41v for 24/7. You can't know where your wall is without testing it.

Good cooling will help, but you need delidding too so you can see what the chip can really do. I think if you watch all the hammer/vise/block of wood videos, get a vise that will not move in anyway whatsoever, and protect the chip from popping off too hard you should be ok.


----------



## OneGun

So for me trying to delid would probably to risky? As I only have a working left arm.. I want to try but I think I will run into issues of needing help because of my disability.. Do you guys think I should try or just be happy that I got 4.5 running stable now?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> So for me trying to delid would probably to risky? As I only have a working left arm.. I want to try but I think I will run into issues of needing help because of my disability.. Do you guys think I should try or just be happy that I got 4.5 running stable now?


no, your rig rocks now..

edit:
is that the reason for your name, 'OneGun'..?


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Ok I upgraded my CPU successfully!
> 
> I ran Windows Performance thing and everything except for the disk score rose like .2 even though it's using the same HD 2500 and memory settings. Anyone know why?
> 
> I get 62 C max on this badboy on P95. Can't wait till those new GPUs release so I can start using its full potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading the CPU can have that effect. Change up your sig rig to show your new CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You plan on overclocking the BLCK? Nice way to get some free performance.
Click to expand...

I don't really want to touch the BLCK for just a couple more Mhz. I heard that you can turn up the multiplier by 4 bins. I'll try that when I get a new GPU.


----------



## dr/owned

Kinda need both arms...left to hold wood against the pcb and right to swing the hammer. Razor blade method is antiquated IMO

I'm one state over, you can PM me if you want to mail me your chip and it'd only take me 10 min to delid it and clean it. Did my 2nd 3770k yesterday in about that time.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no, your rig rocks now..
> 
> edit:
> is that the reason for your name, 'OneGun'..?


Yes sir that's why that's my name . I work out my good arm so it's a 18in arm and all my friends would always say.. Damn look at that OneGun you got lol.. So I made that my name on all my games and all forums..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no, your rig rocks now..
> 
> edit:
> is that the reason for your name, 'OneGun'..?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sir that's why that's my name . I work out my good arm so it's a 18in arm and all my friends would always say.. Damn look at that OneGun you got lol.. So I made that my name on all my games and all forums..
Click to expand...

2+2 = 4....
I kinda just figured it out..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dr/owned*
> 
> Kinda need both arms...left to hold wood against the pcb and right to swing the hammer. Razor blade method is antiquated IMO
> 
> I'm one state over, you can PM me if you want to mail me your chip and it'd only take me 10 min to delid it and clean it. Did my 2nd 3770k yesterday in about that time.


Are you in AZ? Im temted to delid mine bu worried I will eff it up. I failed my first attempt using razor, but vice looks tempting.


----------



## OneGun

I guess I will just leave mine at 4.5ghz..Thanks for the quick answers guys..


----------



## malmental

more reviews are out and I'm definitely not going Haswell..


----------



## Remix65

motherboard died. got a 3770k and gigabyte sniper board. plugged in parts, hard drive. booted. took off. fresh install ain' got time fo dat.

haven't even done my first reboot...



gonna need help with coolers and stuff.

we here!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> motherboard died. got a 3770k and gigabyte sniper board. plugged in parts, hard drive. booted. took off. fresh install ain' got time fo dat.
> 
> haven't even done my first reboot...
> 
> 
> 
> gonna need help with coolers and stuff.
> 
> we here!


now you can take your link down.....


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> now you can take your link down.....


bro i just snapped. i went round the innanets 3 times...


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> now you can take your link down.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bro i just snapped. i went round the innanets 3 times...
Click to expand...










you feelin' the power now huh bro.?


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you feelin' the power now huh bro.?


i got the power...


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> more reviews are out and I'm definitely not going Haswell..


Why not, I read on these forums its a no brainer.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Why not, I read on these forums its a no brainer.


I don't know what you read but it wins some and loses some. Its almost a exact copy of Ivy, but with a better iGPU.......But who on OCN gives a flying **expletive** about iGPU. lol


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't know what you read but it wins some and loses some. Its almost a exact copy of Ivy, but with a better iGPU.......But who on OCN gives a flying **expletive** about iGPU. lol


You mean I can run Crysis 3 maxed out on my 1440p monitor with this igpu now? So I don't need two video cards anymore? Lol sweet I am gonna get one..


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't know what you read but it wins some and loses some. Its almost a exact copy of Ivy, but with a better iGPU.......But who on OCN gives a flying **expletive** about iGPU. lol


Just posting what someone else thinks, he says its a no brainer to upgrade from IB to Haswell.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Just posting what someone else thinks, he says its a no brainer to upgrade from IB to Haswell.


Haswell isn't terrible, but really isn't an upgrade from IB. A bit better clock for clock performance in general, but being a different socket, you need a new mobo to go from ivy to haswell which makes it a pretty bad upgrade for most OCNers, like more $ for almost the same thing.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Just posting what someone else thinks, he says its a no brainer to upgrade from IB to Haswell.


Well whoever said that, is foolish. paying around $400 for less than a 10% increase in most apps is absurd.
Not to mention a good amount of them can't get much farther than 4.4-4.5GHz from what i'm seeing on this forum already.

Sandy to Ivy is pointless, but still far better value than Ivy to haswell.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well whoever said that, is foolish. paying around $400 for less than a 10% increase in most apps is absurd.
> Not to mention a good amount of them can't get much farther than 4.4-4.5GHz from what i'm seeing on this forum already.
> 
> Sandy to Ivy is pointless, but still far better value than Ivy to haswell.


I agree, I think the guy is just an idiot.


----------



## dr/owned

Haswell would be a bad move from Ivy Bridge.

a) Performance is equivalent when both are overclock. IPC increase, headroom decrease. No winner.
b)You have to spend money to buy a new mobo and new cpu.
c)You're buying a socket that is already at a dead end. Yeah, there's going to be a "Haswell Refresh" instead of Broadwell. You guys haven't seen details of what that is, but I have and it's not nearly as exciting as Broadwell would be if they made it in a socketed desktop version. When Intel annouced yesterday or day before "Thunderbolt 2", your reaction to that is going to be the same reaction you'll have to the Haswell Refresh.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> more reviews are out and I'm definitely *not* going Haswell..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't know what you read but it wins some and loses some. Its almost a exact copy of Ivy, but with a better iGPU.......But who on OCN gives a flying **expletive** about iGPU. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Just posting what someone else thinks, he says its a no brainer to upgrade from IB to Haswell.
Click to expand...


----------



## justanoldman

I had heard rumors that Haswell would oc much better than Ivy with blck and all, but the results so far are not enticing. I can’t imagine anyone here caring much about igpu, so you would have to have a really bad Ivy ocer and go to a phenomenal Haswell ocer to consider it.


----------



## malmental

I found a 2700K for $175 and gonna upgrade my 2500K rig with that and keeping my 3570K rig as-is.
again, (no) Haswell, I do not need the temps for little gain.

side note:
someone needs to learn to proof read before they start attempting to talk smack.
or slow down and gather an understanding of what was typed..
just saying.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I found a 2700K for $175 and gonna upgrade my 2500K rig with that and keeping my 3570K rig as-is.
> again, (no) Haswell, I do not need the temps for little gain.


Wow I bought my 3470 for $173. That's a nice deal.


----------



## justanoldman

malmental,
Sorry, is that supposed to be directed at me?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I had heard rumors that Haswell would oc much better than Ivy with blck and all, but the results so far are not enticing. I can't imagine anyone here caring much about igpu, so you would have to have a really bad Ivy ocer and go to a phenomenal Haswell ocer to consider it.


Some of the earlier ES cpus clocked much better than the retail chips, there were many hints & rumors of great things to come. But it was the 980x again, where it was very rare to find a retail that could match the ES chips.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> malmental,
> Sorry, is that supposed to be directed at me?


no not you...
'Watagump' and then generally speaking.

I'm actually envious of your rig though I'm not a GTX 690 fan..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm actually envious of your rig though I'm not a GTX 690 fan..


I know, I get grief over the 690, but I actually looked at a number of things and it actually works perfect for me for now. I was not an expert water cooler so I didn't want two cards, two full cover waterblocks, and bridge. With single monitor gaming at 60htz, two Titans was more than I could use and one was not enough. The 2gb has not been an issue since I don't mind turning down the aa, and at 2560x1600 I don't miss it much. Anyway, just my justification for it.

I am planning my stupidly over the top build when a chip comes out that gets me excited though. Just have to pick the case labs that will fit a ton of rad space but not take up too much room.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no not you...
> 'Watagump' and then generally speaking.
> 
> I'm actually envious of your rig though I'm not a GTX 690 fan..


I don't believe watagump was talking about you. I certainly was not. I know you don't like haswell and I'm right there with you.

There are people who stupidly switched to haswell from ivy and like to justify their mistake. I find it funny.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no not you...
> 'Watagump' and then generally speaking.
> 
> I'm actually envious of your rig though I'm not a GTX 690 fan..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe watagump was talking about you. I certainly was not. I know you don't like haswell and I'm right there with you.
> 
> There are people who stupidly switched to haswell from ivy and like to justify their mistake. I find it funny.
Click to expand...

thanx Dimag...









edit:
how your temps.?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't believe watagump was talking about you. I certainly was not. I know you don't like haswell and I'm right there with you.
> 
> There are people who stupidly switched to haswell from ivy and like to justify their mistake. I find it funny.


I sent him a PM.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thanx Dimag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> how your temps.?


Depressing.....I'm currently running 4.7ghz at 1.230v and temps after hours of prime hit 85c on hottest core. I have only an antec 620 but still seem rather high for such low vcore. Might have to delid......


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I don't believe watagump was talking about you. I certainly was not. I know you don't like haswell and I'm right there with you.
> 
> There are people who stupidly switched to haswell from ivy and like to justify their mistake. I find it funny.
> 
> 
> 
> I sent him a PM.
Click to expand...

it's all good, just a breakdown in communications and that often happens..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> thanx Dimag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> how your temps.?
> 
> 
> 
> Depressing.....I'm currently running 4.7ghz at 1.230v and temps after hours of prime hit 85c on hottest core. I have only an antec 620 but still seem rather high for such low vcore. Might have to delid......
Click to expand...

before you jump into delidding you can grab an old Intel P4 and practice apparently it has the same physical design or something like that.
also do you have upgraded or extra fans for the 620.?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it's all good, just a breakdown in communications and that often happens..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before you jump into delidding you can grab an old Intel P4 and practice apparently it has the same physical design or something like that.
> also do you have upgraded or extra fans for the 620.?


Ya I have a old p4 to practice on first. However do you think a delid in combination of adding better fans would net me 5ghz? Not worried about vcore as it test scaled well up to 5ghz. If I cant get temps reduced a lot I don't see a point in deliding. It's already fast at 4.7 I just always wanted a 5ghz daily driver.


----------



## malmental

5.0GHz for a daily driver...







man wow. I kinda feel ya though..

from when I clocked mine there is/was a spike in voltage and temps at a certain point.
my first IB spike after 4.2GHz and my current spikes @ 4.7GHz.
have you encounter such a thing.?


----------



## Watagump

I ran at 5.0, just didn't see the need to stay there.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/captureaez.png/


----------



## malmental

^
delid.?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> delid.?


Negative ghost rider.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ^
> delid.?
> 
> 
> 
> Negative ghost rider.
Click to expand...

oh I see now....








Swiftech 220..


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> oh I see now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swiftech 220..


10-4 good buddy.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Watagump*
> 
> I ran at 5.0, just didn't see the need to stay there.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/captureaez.png/


Did you Delid yours?Nevermind just saw the post above mine..









I like how you showed the idle temps..And with real temp only running for 30seconds i doubt those are your max temps?


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Did you Delid yours?


Look above.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

So I found out something interesting. Hyperthreading disabled allows me to lower vcore. I read somewhere it reduces heat, so I tried it. It actually did not reduce heat in IBT, but testing now in prime. However it does allow me to run with a lower vcore.

Hyper threading on = 4.7GHz at 1.230v

Hyper threading off = 4.7GHz at 1.20v

Pretty neat stuff, I know turning off ht is self defeating just to achieve higher clocks, but still a nice find.


----------



## Remix65

anyone use 3770k/3570k's intel's 4000hd igpu displayport experiencing flicker?

i used 2 igpu slots on my previous set up and they were fine with no issues. i wanted to hook up the zr30w to the igpu but the older igpu couldn't do 1600p. one of the reasons for coming to ivy was so that my new board could handle 2560x1600 and i'd release the 6970's eyefinity from powering the 1600p monitor. but so far it's flickering.
this flicker reminds me of similar flickering i had when i went from 6ft. dp cables to 15ft dp cables (on the old build still in my rig). i got the 15ft. cables for better cable management but couldn't and had to keep it at 6ft. the dual-link cable that came with the monitor has been fine. and probably will be with the 3770k igpu. but i want to hook up the monitor to the igpu with the display cable....


----------



## andre02

Question: If there are two 3570k, one that makes 4.5 - 1.25V and the other one 4.5 - 1.15V, the second one would have lower temperatures, or there are other factors that influence temps too ?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> Question: If there are two 3570k, one that makes 4.5 - 1.25V and the other one 4.5 - 1.15V, the second one would have lower temperatures, or there are other factors that influence temps too ?


Yes the second one would have the lower temps. Vcore is the main contributor to heat, followed by frequency, type of load ect.


----------



## JuliusCivilis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Yes the second one would have the lower temps. Vcore is the main contributor to heat, followed by frequency, type of load ect.


So frequency influences heat as well? 4.0 Ghz @1.10V SHOULD have a lower temperatures than 4.3 Ghz @ 1.10V? Sounds strange (Although I dont know a lot of technical stuff!)


----------



## Dimaggio1103

[quote name="JuliusCivilis" url="/t/1250090/official-ivy-bridge-owners-
thread/6550#post_20150612"]
So frequency influences heat as well? 4.0 Ghz @1.10V SHOULD have a lower temperatures than 4.3 Ghz @ 1.10V? Sounds strange (Although I dont know a lot of technical stuff!)[/quote]

I could be wrong on that specific one, but yes I believe frequency is a contributor. It's processing things faster so there would be a small increase in heat. Not 100% positive on that though. Never seen tests either way. I do know type of load and what instruction sets are used plays a role in heat.


----------



## OneGun

Should I get tuniq tx4, artic silver 5 or artic silver ceramic 2 for my 3570k?And I was gonna buy the artic silver paste remover and conditioner..


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Should I get tuniq tx4, artic silver 5 or artic silver ceramic 2 for my 3570k?And I was gonna buy the artic silver paste remover and conditioner..


They are all going to perform close to the same really. Don't waste money on the cleaner either, just use 99% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## malmental

AS5 or better, ceramic is a step back from AS5..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> AS5 or better, ceramic is a step back from AS5..


I was reading the ceramique 2 was a Lil better then AS5. But the original ceramique is worse.. Am I wrong?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> AS5 or better, ceramic is a step back from AS5..
> 
> 
> 
> I was reading the ceramique 2 was a Lil better then AS5. But the original ceramique is worse.. Am I wrong?
Click to expand...

that's what I must be thinking, the first ceramique... I do not know anything about ceram 2..

edit:
after a quick search, go with AS5 or ceramique 2 as well.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> that's what I must be thinking, the first ceramique... I do not know anything about ceram 2..
> 
> edit:
> after a quick search, go with AS5 or ceramique 2 as well.


I bought the ceramique 2 and alcohol to remove the old..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

As5 sucks. I got a 5 to 10c drop when I went from as5 to PK-1


----------



## malmental

it doesn't suck and is actually considered 'old faithful' but yes, there are now newer and better products.
realize AS5 is available at your local Radio Shack in the US and even on a Sunday afternoon you can run and get a tube for $9..
totally worth that..


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it doesn't suck and is actually considered 'old faithful' but yes, there are now newer and better products.
> realize AS5 is available at your local Radio Shack in the US and even on a Sunday afternoon you can run and get a tube for $9..
> totally worth that..


Yes easy to get, but definitely sucks IMO. PK-1 is similar price and does a much better job. It's literally only on or two steps down from the uber grade stuff.


----------



## error-id10t

When did we start seeing a large difference between the pastes (excluding tooth-paste lol)? I've always seen performance as maybe 1-2 degree difference if applied the same way.


----------



## Watagump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When did we start seeing a large difference between the pastes (excluding tooth-paste lol)? I've always seen performance as maybe 1-2 degree difference if applied the same way.


This still holds true, people claiming otherwise most likely either did something wrong, or ambient temps are not the same when testing.


----------



## eBombzor

How bout PK-3?


----------



## OneGun

Well i got my new paste on and its about 2c lower at max then the stock H100i paste..lol..But that stock stuff was everywhere as they used to much of it..So i am glad i got it off..Thank you guys..


----------



## OneGun

This OCing thing is not for me..Everytime i do amazing on BF3 i get till there are like 25 tickets left for my team to win and bam it freezes..Don't happen that much but when it does it sucks..There is no difference in FPS when i am at 4.1 on auto everything vs 4.5 with all the OC settings..But with 4.1 it never freezes..Am i doing something wrong cause i can Pass p95 just sometimes it wants to freeze on my best BF3 rounds...lol..


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> This OCing thing is not for me..Everytime i do amazing on BF3 i get till there are like 25 tickets left for my team to win and bam it freezes..Don't happen that much but when it does it sucks..There is no difference in FPS when i am at 4.1 on auto everything vs 4.5 with all the OC settings..But with 4.1 it never freezes..Am i doing something wrong cause i can Pass p95 just sometimes it wants to freeze on my best BF3 rounds...lol..


just run it @ 4.2GHz for right now, most settings on auto except for that first suggestions I made:
Phase control, LLC and overvoltage settings.

try that and report what happens.


----------



## i5insky

I5 3570k here may I join please.. batch # is 3239C101 (Costa Rica)

further proof in sig


----------



## eBombzor

How do you overclock a 3470 to 4ghz? I turned up the CPU ratio to 38 and the Turbo Multiplier Limit to 40, 40, 39, and 38. But I'm not sure if that's how you overclock it.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just run it @ 4.2GHz for right now, most settings on auto except for that first suggestions I made:
> Phase control, LLC and overvoltage settings.
> 
> try that and report what happens.


I got her stable at 4.5ghz at 1.25 volts with a -.o15 offset ...


----------



## Xyrrath

Willbe adding myself to the list when i get back from work.

i7 3770k
4,7ghz
1.168v

It ran for atleast 7 hours but had to stop because room temp got to high for me to sleep in at night


----------



## Aparition

1.16?


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> 1.16?


Yush









http://valid.canardpc.com/2832463


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> just run it @ 4.2GHz for right now, most settings on auto except for that first suggestions I made:
> Phase control, LLC and overvoltage settings.
> 
> try that and report what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> I got her stable at 4.5ghz at 1.25 volts with a -.o15 offset ...
Click to expand...


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I got her stable at 4.5ghz at 1.25 volts with a -.o15 offset ...


Just out of curiosity, did you get stable based on the settings you copied from earlier here, or what I suggested in the PM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Willbe adding myself to the list when i get back from work.
> i7 3770k
> 4,7ghz
> 1.168v
> It ran for atleast 7 hours but had to stop because room temp got to high for me to sleep in at night


That would be extremely good. When you get a chance you need to put in a submission for this thread to really show what it can do. Just use 27.9 Prime95 for 12+ hours, and follow the op.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Yush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2832463


Amazing... that is quite a few steppings from my release chip. I might consider purchasing a new chip











Yes... very tempting...


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you get stable based on the settings you copied from earlier here, or what I suggested in the PM?
> That would be extremely good. When you get a chance you need to put in a submission for this thread to really show what it can do. Just use 27.9 Prime95 for 12+ hours, and follow the op.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


I went with the exact manual from the asus OC forum.. And just had to play with my offsets as you suggested..


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> I went with the exact manual from the asus OC forum.. And just had to play with my offsets as you suggested..


Thanks, I was just wondering. There is more than one way to oc a chip, not that one is right or wrong, they can just be a bit different.

Glad you got it stable, and let us know if you have any problems.


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you get stable based on the settings you copied from earlier here, or what I suggested in the PM?
> That would be extremely good. When you get a chance you need to put in a submission for this thread to really show what it can do. Just use 27.9 Prime95 for 12+ hours, and follow the op.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet


I will do that when the heat isnt an issue in my room. Really need a colder room at night otherwise I cant sleep properly and I get really grumpy when i had some bad sleep hehe don't gonne ruin everyone else his day on work because i wanted atleast a 12 hour run


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyrrath*
> 
> Willbe adding myself to the list when i get back from work.
> 
> i7 3770k
> 4,7ghz
> 1.168v
> 
> It ran for atleast 7 hours but had to stop because room temp got to high for me to sleep in at night


That's really good.

After 12hrs, I bet it still fails in BF3, which is partially why I have never really been a fan of stress tests.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> That's really good.
> 
> After 12hrs, I bet it still fails in BF3, which is partially why I have never really been a fan of stress tests.


I passed a 18hr p95 and 3hr IBT just to freeze in BF3 multiple times.. I finally got it all set.. But I agree for me the best stress test is BF3 for 6hrs lol..


----------



## Xyrrath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> That's really good.
> 
> After 12hrs, I bet it still fails in BF3, which is partially why I have never really been a fan of stress tests.


I play bf3 24/7 and no crashes


----------



## croy

i only did an 8hr run of prime95. and i get no crashes with all of my games including bf3.


----------



## cmchance

I'll be adding myself once I get home and can get the batch number.

i5 3570K
4.4GHz
1.168V









http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmchance*
> 
> I'll be adding myself once I get home and can get the batch number.
> 
> i5 3570K
> 4.4GHz
> 1.168V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265


welcome..


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmchance*
> 
> I'll be adding myself once I get home and can get the batch number.
> 
> i5 3570K
> 4.4GHz
> 1.168V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2836265


welcome to the club bud..


----------



## Airrick10

*Updated Max OC*

*Username:* Airrick10
*Max OC:* 4,800 MHz
*CPUZ Validation Link:* http://valid.canardpc.com/2838141


----------



## NAWZ77

Put me in the game coach I just got a new i7 3770k yesturday








i7 3770k
4.5 at 1.176
3238B995
NAWZ77
Put me on the list please


----------



## Remix65

quick question. what's faster/better 3770k or i7 980x 3.33ghz

i have a chance of buying a 980x build cpu+motherboard+6gb memory+case+5900 card.. wondering whether to keep my 3770k or keep the 980x since it's a 6-core.


----------



## FtW 420

In multithread use the 980x would still be faster, not in single or quad core use though. It really depends how much you use apps that can run all 12 threads. If only rarely, I would keep the 3770k.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> In multithread use the 980x would still be faster, not in single or quad core use though. It really depends how much you use apps that can run all 12 threads. If only rarely, I would keep the 3770k.


this site has the 3770k ranked 25th and the 980x 42nd.

i used that site to pick the 3770k. at the time before haswell it ranked in the teens....

my bud has the 980x he doesn't know what he has and doesn't exactly like it cause the case is very noisy and i can talk him out of it lol...


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Updated Max OC

Username: EnthusiastG4m3r
Max OC: 4.6GHz / 1.365v
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2840088


----------



## Remix65

*i'd like to get an overclock guesstimate from you guys.*
i have the 3770k, sniper 3 and 16gb ares memory with 10-10-10 timing, 1.5V ddr3 1600 (F3-1600C10D-16GAO)...

i'd like to try out overclocking for the first time. but do it on air. what's the best numbers i could do on air stable? i know nothing about overclocking. i got my processor brand new a few days/weeks ago from someone. he got it from newegg.

i was gonna get a good cpu cooler for the looks but since it's a 3770k i might as well overclock it at least a little bit. my rig is a business/mobile music rig so i wouldn't wanna push it to the limit where i'd crash on me whle performing live. i'm still shopping for a new case that could allow for a tall cpu cooler.

*while performing i have a fan by my rig to cool off the [rackmount] amps.

*edit: 3770k batch#: 3233C596*


----------



## naved777

curious what i could get out of it
cant find a 3770k in this Batch in here
331 ?


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> curious what i could get out of it
> cant find a 3770k in this Batch in here
> 331 ?


I've got that exact batch # on my latest chip (see my test bench). It does 4.8GHz @ 1.184v but needs 1.303v for 5GHz. Still a very decent chip.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remix65*
> 
> *i'd like to get an overclock guesstimate from you guys.*
> i have the 3770k, sniper 3 and 16gb ares memory with 10-10-10 timing, 1.5V ddr3 1600 (F3-1600C10D-16GAO)...
> 
> i'd like to try out overclocking for the first time. but do it on air. what's the best numbers i could do on air stable? i know nothing about overclocking. i got my processor brand new a few days/weeks ago from someone. he got it from newegg.
> 
> i was gonna get a good cpu cooler for the looks but since it's a 3770k i might as well overclock it at least a little bit. my rig is a business/mobile music rig so i wouldn't wanna push it to the limit where i'd crash on me whle performing live. i'm still shopping for a new case that could allow for a tall cpu cooler.
> *while performing i have a fan by my rig to cool off the [rackmount] amps.


Here is guide I would follow to oc an Ivy chip on a Gigabyte mobo:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

Ocing a chip to be stable is not an easy or quick process, it will take several days at least. Ivy chips come in everything from golden to terrible overclockers and you won't know what you have until you test it.

A non-delidded Ivy will be limited by temps not voltage. Most would recommend that you keep your hottest core below 95c while stress testing, but I don't like going quite that high. How far you can take your chip will depend on how well you can cool it, and how much voltage your particular chips happens to need.

An average chip does 4.5 at around 1.25v to give some perspective. I would not recommend ocing the chip unless you want to spend the time to read the guide and do many hours of testing. Otherwise you could just set the multiplier to 4.1 or 4.2 and leave the rest on auto, and see what vCore your chip/mobo uses.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> curious what i could get out of it
> cant find a 3770k in this Batch in here
> 331 ?


I don't put much stock in batch numbers, you have to test it to see in my opinion. If you are and Asus mobo, here is the guide I would use to oc the chip:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> curious what i could get out of it
> cant find a 3770k in this Batch in here
> 331 ?


send it to me and I'll find out for ya...


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've got that exact batch # on my latest chip (see my test bench). It does 4.8GHz @ 1.184v but needs 1.303v for 5GHz. Still a very decent chip.


well dats a good start
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Here is guide I would follow to oc an Ivy chip on a Gigabyte mobo:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> 
> I don't put much stock in batch numbers, you have to test it to see in my opinion. If you are and Asus mobo, here is the guide I would use to oc the chip:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Thanx for the guide








Back with Intel after 2 years...hope not much have changed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> send it to me and I'll find out for ya...


----------



## naved777

First try nd got 4.7 (will try to decrease the vcore a bit)



may be tw33k was right...this batch is capable of 4.8Ghz !


----------



## malmental

that voltage is right on if a class C chip..


----------



## naved777

tried tw33k's mentioned 1.184v nd 4.8ghz
NO SWEAT !


----------



## malmental

even better...


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> tried tw33k's mentioned 1.184v nd 4.8ghz
> NO SWEAT !


Excellent. Now see what you need for 5GHz. I'm still tweaking mine but it needs around 1.3v (DMM) I still haven't tried 4.9GHz yet


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Excellent. Now see what you need for 5GHz. I'm still tweaking mine but it needs around 1.3v (DMM) I still haven't tried 4.9GHz yet


i am trying to get it to 4.9 but um not so familiar or ZERO knowledge on LLC or that offset thing
is it like the more the better ? for eg i have set it to ultra high....should i turn it down ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Excellent. Now see what you need for 5GHz. I'm still tweaking mine but it needs around 1.3v (DMM) I still haven't tried 4.9GHz yet
> 
> 
> 
> i am trying to get it to 4.9 but um not so familiar or ZERO knowledge on LLC or that offset thing
> is it like the more the better ? for eg i have set it to ultra high....should i turn it down ?
Click to expand...

for 4.9 LLC on ultra high and phase control on high (two levels above optimized)..


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> i am trying to get it to 4.9 but um not so familiar or ZERO knowledge on LLC or that offset thing
> is it like the more the better ? for eg i have set it to ultra high....should i turn it down ?


Ultra high is best. Don't worry about offset until you get it stable with fixed voltage first.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> i am trying to get it to 4.9 but um not so familiar or ZERO knowledge on LLC or that offset thing
> is it like the more the better ? for eg i have set it to ultra high....should i turn it down ?


The guide I linked you gives you all that information. Just copy the settings, except for your specific ram settings, and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Clukos

Is this safe for 24/7 usage? I am running this on a MSI z77-gd65 board and seems like the chip ain't a good overclocker :/

Should i reduce the overclock, voltage a bit or is it completely safe to run at these temperatures/voltage? Granded it down clocks to 1.6 when idling and hovers around 30C - 37C when i am not doing anything CPU stressing. The chip is not delided by the way, i can't afford the risk to kill it yet


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Is this safe for 24/7 usage? I am running this on a MSI z77-gd65 board and seems like the chip ain't a good overclocker :/
> 
> Should i reduce the overclock, voltage a bit or is it completely safe to run at these temperatures/voltage? Granded it down clocks to 1.6 when idling and hovers around 30C - 37C when i am not doing anything CPU stressing. The chip is not delided by the way, i can't afford the risk to kill it yet


Technically I would say you are safe, but with that high of voltage and 92c you are pushing the envelope. That does seem very high for 4.6. I don't have an msi board, but are you sure your bios settings are optimized and you can't go any lower with vCore? If that is best you can do, personally, I would drop it to 4.5 so your voltage and temps would be fine.

Another key point is that I would test with 27.9 Prime95, you will find it does a better job of stressing the chip and your temps may even be higher.


----------



## Clukos

Yeah, i guess i should back off to 4.5. With the latest prime it goes over 95 and that is scary. When i am at 4.5 at 1.328 it peaks at 88 which should not be that bad...

Maybe i should just get a 3770k and hope for a better chip.


----------



## naved777

well 5Ghz








loving this board nd chip
haven't got a SINGLE BSOD since i started OCing this setup


----------



## dougb62

Wow... Nice!


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> well 5Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this board nd chip
> haven't got a SINGLE BSOD since i started OCing this setup


This is the first time I've seen 2 chips from the same batch perform as good as each other. Interesting.


----------



## lucas.vulcan

5ghz a 1.3 volt it is impossible that it is stable


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucas.vulcan*
> 
> 5ghz a 1.3 volt it is impossible that it is stable


No it isn't. All you do is post silly comments like this. Jealousy must suck.


----------



## FtW 420

Cpus that can do it are rare enough that it is not usually possible, but not quite impossible.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Cpus that can do it are rare enough that it is not usually possible, but not quite impossible.


Exactly why the improbable or almost not possible should be accompanied by







. Booting into windows and showing a cpuz is not even close to stability! If it is stable, top 2 I've seen.


----------



## Nickos

Hi,

I'd like to ask you (fellow ivy bridge owners) if my 3770k temps seem good to you.
It's overclocked to *4.1GHz (1.090 V)*, it idles (cooler fan 40%) at *34, 43, 39, 36* (C)
and with prime95 for some minutes (cooler fan 100%) is at *61, 68, 66. 62* (C)

I have a Thermalright Archon CPU Cooler (single fan) and
a CM Storm Trooper Case (all it's fans at 60-70%).
I also use the *integrated HD4000*.
My room temperature is *33-34C*.

Are these good, ok or not so good?
I want to know because both the cooler (65 euro) and the case (150 euro) were not cheap
and I really wanted a properly cooled system.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to ask you (fellow ivy bridge owners) if my 3770k temps seem good to you.
> It's overclocked to *4.1GHz (1.090 V)*, it idles (cooler fan 40%) at *34, 43, 39, 36* (C)
> and with prime95 for some minutes (cooler fan 100%) is at *61, 68, 66. 62* (C)
> 
> I have a Thermalright Archon CPU Cooler (single fan) and
> a CM Storm Trooper Case (all it's fans at 60-70%).
> I also use the *integrated HD4000*.
> My room temperature is *33-34C*.
> 
> Are these good, ok or not so good?
> I want to know because both the cooler (65 euro) and the case (150 euro) were not cheap
> and I really wanted a properly cooled system.


Your temps overall seem good for what you're clock speed is. However, I would try reseating the cooler. There is a lot variance between core temps. Your cores should be within 3-5* of each other. Are you planning on oc'ing more than 4.1ghz? You're probably ok up until 4.4-4.5 depending on voltage needed to sustain the oc. You could also add another fan to your cooler and run Push-pull. Might get you 2-4* cooler.


----------



## hotrod717

DP


----------



## EnthusiastG4m3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to ask you (fellow ivy bridge owners) if my 3770k temps seem good to you.
> It's overclocked to *4.1GHz (1.090 V)*, it idles (cooler fan 40%) at *34, 43, 39, 36* (C)
> and with prime95 for some minutes (cooler fan 100%) is at *61, 68, 66. 62* (C)
> 
> I have a Thermalright Archon CPU Cooler (single fan) and
> a CM Storm Trooper Case (all it's fans at 60-70%).
> I also use the *integrated HD4000*.
> My room temperature is *33-34C*.
> 
> Are these good, ok or not so good?
> I want to know because both the cooler (65 euro) and the case (150 euro) were not cheap
> and I really wanted a properly cooled system.


That seems like really high idle temps for 4.1 with only 1.090v. My 3770k Oc'd to 4.6 with 1.370v gets those idle temps. Even with the cooling difference of my h220 to what you have, the voltage difference alone should be netting you lower idle temps than that.


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EnthusiastG4m3r*
> 
> That seems like really high idle temps for 4.1 with only 1.090v. My 3770k Oc'd to 4.6 with 1.370v gets those idle temps. Even with the cooling difference of my h220 to what you have, the voltage difference alone should be netting you lower idle temps than that.


2C to 9C over ambient room temperature is high?


----------



## Nickos

To sum things up my average temps are about

6C over ambient room temperature in idle and
30C over ambient room temperature in full load

I think I also get almost the same results in winter.


----------



## stevebd62

how do i join?


----------



## stevebd62

can i oc with a stock cooler


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> can i oc with a stock cooler


You can but I wouldn't recommend it..Ivy gets pretty dang hot..


----------



## DeOmZ

Guys,

Is 1.367v ideal for 4.9Ghz OC. I'm using 3570k. This voltage is very stable (Prime & IBT Test) to me but just want to know if this is high for 4.9Ghz.

Also I want to join this club but I don't know how.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'd like to ask you (fellow ivy bridge owners) if my 3770k temps seem good to you.
> It's overclocked to *4.1GHz (1.090 V)*, it idles (cooler fan 40%) at *34, 43, 39, 36* (C)
> and with prime95 for some minutes (cooler fan 100%) is at *61, 68, 66. 62* (C)
> 
> I have a Thermalright Archon CPU Cooler (single fan) and
> a CM Storm Trooper Case (all it's fans at 60-70%).
> I also use the *integrated HD4000*.
> My room temperature is *33-34C*.
> 
> Are these good, ok or not so good?
> I want to know because both the cooler (65 euro) and the case (150 euro) were not cheap
> and I really wanted a properly cooled system.


I think your idle temp for that OC should be around 25c-33c...


----------



## Nickos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> I think your idle temp for that OC should be around 25c-33c...


In the winter with 21C room temp and the CPU at 4.2GHz and 1.095V, I remember having
27C-28C in idle and
52C-53C in full load (while encoding some h264 videos)

As I said earlier, I think my 3770k (at 4.1/4.2GHz) is always
6-7C over ambient room temperature in idle and
30-31C over ambient room temperature in full load
with my Thermalright Archon and CM Strom Trooper case.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nickos*
> 
> In the winter with 21C room temp and the CPU at 4.2GHz and 1.095V, I remember having
> 27C-28C in idle and
> 52C-53C in full load (while encoding some h264 videos)
> 
> As I said earlier, I think my 3770k (at 4.1/4.2GHz) is always
> 6-7C over ambient room temperature in idle and
> 30-31C over ambient room temperature in full load
> with my Thermalright Archon and CM Strom Trooper case.


Here in Singapore, my ambient room temp normally is 29c-33c, but my idle temp is between 24c-34c. I can't compare my full load temp because its very high like 83c in Prime and 92c in IBT.

So for me, i think having 6-7c over the ambient room temp on "idle" is a little high but your "full load" temp is nice actually if it only gives you 30-31c over the ambient room temp. I think you can even push more oc maybe up to 4.5Ghz.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stevebd62*
> 
> can i oc with a stock cooler


Strongly recommended against doing that. Ivy get so hot that you will overwhelm it almost immediately. If you are in a cold climate, and happen to have a great chip you might be able to get a very small oc, but most just opt for a decent after market cooler. By the way, here is a guide for ocing on ASRock:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Is 1.367v ideal for 4.9Ghz OC. I'm using 3570k. This voltage is very stable (Prime & IBT Test) to me but just want to know if this is high for 4.9Ghz.
> 
> Also I want to join this club but I don't know how.


All the info you need is in the first post of this thread to join.

If your chip really only needs 1.367 for 4.9 then it is a very good chip, no question about it. Many Ivy can't get up to 4.9 at all, and others need well over 1.4v. I would follow the testing procedures shown in the guide below for Prime95 version 27.9:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


----------



## saipan

you can get a cheap cm hyper 212 for 30 bucks, works great for me at 4.2 ghz.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103099


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> Strongly recommended against doing that. Ivy get so hot that you will overwhelm it almost immediately. If you are in a cold climate, and happen to have a great chip you might be able to get a very small oc, but most just opt for a decent after market cooler. By the way, here is a guide for ocing on ASRock:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1198504/complete-overclocking-guide-sandy-bridge-ivy-bridge-asrock-edition
> All the info you need is in the first post of this thread to join.
> 
> If your chip really only needs 1.367 for 4.9 then it is a very good chip, no question about it. Many Ivy can't get up to 4.9 at all, and others need well over 1.4v. I would follow the testing procedures shown in the guide below for Prime95 version 27.9:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1291703/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-asus-motherboards


Thank you Oldman. +1 rep for you my friend







. I checked that guide and it let me do some adjustments, like LLC and Offsets and just finished 12 hours of testing using Prime. Finally.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Thank you Oldman. +1 rep for you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I checked that guide and it let me do some adjustments, like LLC and Offsets and just finished 12 hours of testing using Prime. Finally.


No problem. That is a really good chip you have there. To be able to do 4.9 at all is good, and to be able to do it without delidding is rare.


----------



## DeOmZ

I filled up the form to join this club but the list is not updating?...







Is there any other way to join this club?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> I filled up the form to join this club but the list is not updating?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other way to join this club?


It takes a lil time to get you added bud..









Did you join the Z77 Sabertooth club also?


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> It takes a lil time to get you added bud..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you join the Z77 Sabertooth club also?


Thanks for the info. I haven't join the Z77 Sabertooth Club, but I want to...


----------



## dougb62

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823759


----------



## Chunin

4.3 Ghz at 1.32V...? You should be able to do that at less than 1.2V also, why are you messing with the BCLK at such low OC?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2823759


dude are you using the auto-tune feature in the BIOS or software to set that overclock...?
that's awful..
back off the BCLK down to 100 and then hit the multi to 4.4GHz..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> 4.3 Ghz at 1.32V...? You should be able to do that at less than 1.2V also, why are you messing with the BCLK at such low OC?


+1


----------



## dougb62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude are you using the auto-tune feature in the BIOS or software to set that overclock...?
> that's awful..
> back off the BCLK down to 100 and then hit the multi to 4.4GHz..
> +1


Yeah







- I did it immediately after finishing the build just to see what "AutoTune" would do. After which, I immediately uninstalled AT, and am currently running at 4.2 with little other modification.

Latest: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861285


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> dude are you using the auto-tune feature in the BIOS or software to set that overclock...?
> that's awful..
> back off the BCLK down to 100 and then hit the multi to 4.4GHz..
> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I did it immediately after finishing the build just to see what "AutoTune" would do. After which, I immediately uninstalled AT, and am currently running at 4.2 with little other modification.
> 
> Latest: http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2861285
Click to expand...

nice...


----------



## Jeffwx7

Hey, I did the same thing after I finished my build. Played with with autotune function, which resulted in me having to manually clear the CMOS to get it to boot. I set the BCLK to 100 and multiplier to 42. Only problem is I need 1.27v to get it stable


----------



## malmental

LOL.
I think we all did at one time or another just BECAUSE...


----------



## OneGun

I set my 3570k to auto once at 4.4ghz..It had me running at 1.42 volts lol...So i learned how to do it the right way..Now i am at 4.5 at 1.25..


----------



## dougb62

I've actually seen people suggest that AT is "good". Or "better than it used to be".








Yeah - maybe good for frying a perfectly good CPU. I haven't messed with it much, because when I did I was going for 4.5, and started with 1.2 vcore. This locked up immediately, and upon rebooting into BIOS, the dang thing locked up before I could load defaults and save. Cleared BIOS and increased vcore to 1.25, same thing. I figured that's a lot for 4.5, so haven't messed with it since. Any suggestions? I'd like 4.5, but I realize not all will do this reasonably, and I can live with the 4.2. I'm also picky with temps, I really don't like anything above 75 under load. (Which may be unreasonable)


----------



## hotrod717

I'm sure you've already seen this, but it's a good baseline for settings in bios. Bumping vcore alone isn't going to get you there. There are some other tweaks that you will need to make. 1.25v for 4.5ghz seems average. Some better, some worse. Depends on the chip.


----------



## malmental

I do an auto voltage run at first, just for the booting process and maybe a few installs if also a fresh OS install.
I set it like @ 4.2GHz then do what I have to or want to do monitoring temps and voltage.
after I get a quick feel for the chip, then I go into the BIOS and start configuring and making test runs.
with ASUS boards it's so nice to have Digi-VRM settings and then LLC settings to play with.
I end up using an offset, negative for my SB chips and positive for my IB chip is what I have going on.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> I filled up the form to join this club but the list is not updating?...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any other way to join this club?


I'm on vacation, it's hard to focus on this thread while I'm busy playing around on the beach and doing some other stuff. I'll update it right now because I'm not busy but I normally wait until there's a reasonable amount of people wanting to join until I update it. I feel like it's a waste of time if it's only one at a time...


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on vacation, it's hard to focus on this thread while I'm busy playing around on the beach and doing some other stuff. I'll update it right now because I'm not busy but I normally wait until there's a reasonable amount of people wanting to join until I update it. I feel like it's a waste of time if it's only one at a time...


Understand. Thanks Swag.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeOmZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I'm on vacation, it's hard to focus on this thread while I'm busy playing around on the beach and doing some other stuff. I'll update it right now because I'm not busy but I normally wait until there's a reasonable amount of people wanting to join until I update it. I feel like it's a waste of time if it's only one at a time...
> 
> 
> 
> Understand. Thanks Swag.
Click to expand...

Spreadsheet is fully updated. Everyone up until this post that has submitted the form is now in the spreadsheet.


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, yesterday I lowered my overclock on my 3570k to 4.2GHz on 1.15V. It's been running prime stable now for just over 12 hours but hardware monitor picked up this:  the max voltage is 1.51, is this normal? sorry if it sounds like a bit of a stupid question, just making sure


----------



## MrSharkington

Hi everyone, yesterday I lowered my overclock on my 3570k to 4.2GHz on 1.15V. It's been running prime stable now for just over 12 hours but hardware monitor picked up this:  the max voltage is 1.151, is this normal? sorry if it sounds like a bit of a stupid question, just making sure


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Hi everyone, yesterday I lowered my overclock on my 3570k to 4.2GHz on 1.15V. It's been running prime stable now for just over 12 hours but hardware monitor picked up this:  the max voltage is 1.51, is this normal? sorry if it sounds like a bit of a stupid question, just making sure


I don't see mx voltage at 1.5 in the pic. What I see is 1.151


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I don't see mx voltage at 1.5 in the pic. What I see is 1.151


Oh no, how could I be so stupid









thanks for pointing that out anyway, haha


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

When I overclocked my CPU, I only changed the turbo speed from 39 to 48, let everything in auto and seems to run fine at 1.2 volts. I've read articles and guides on how to overclock, and most say never to trust auto.

SInce this method workes fine for me, should I bother trying to manually adjust everything for my 4.8 overclock?

I'm using a 3770k with a Gigabyte UP4 motherboard.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Oh no, how could I be so stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for pointing that out anyway, haha


lol, happens.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> When I overclocked my CPU, I only changed the turbo speed from 39 to 48, let everything in auto and seems to run fine at 1.2 volts. I've read articles and guides on how to overclock, and most say never to trust auto.
> 
> SInce this method workes fine for me, should I bother trying to manually adjust everything for my 4.8 overclock?
> 
> I'm using a 3770k with a Gigabyte UP4 motherboard.


I doubt you changed the multiplier to 48, left vCore on Auto, and it only goes to 1.2v. Post a pic of CPU-Z while you are running Prime95. That will show the speed and voltage. I would be careful of the temps though, most chips on Auto with 4.8 would have temps over 100c.


----------



## Watagump

I have to post on this page since its 666, hopefully this post wont be on page 667.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> I doubt you changed the multiplier to 48, left vCore on Auto, and it only goes to 1.2v. Post a pic of CPU-Z while you are running Prime95. That will show the speed and voltage. I would be careful of the temps though, most chips on Auto with 4.8 would have temps over 100c.


Here's the CPUz at idle


Under Load with aida64


Any input will be helpful, don't know much about overclocking. I shouldn't be tinkering with ****, but I guess that's how we learn.


----------



## justanoldman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Here's the CPUz at idle
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under Load with aida64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any input will be helpful, don't know much about overclocking. I shouldn't be tinkering with ****, but I guess that's how we learn.


That, my friend, may be a very good way to cause some measure degradation of your chip.

You are using 1.476v which is high, we assume we are safe up to 1.5v or so, but you are very close to that. But the real problem is your temps, 101c is only 4c away from a forced thermal shutdown. The max you should hit with any stress program is about 95c, and I don't like going much over 80c while using a stress program when using higher voltages.

Please take you chip back to something reasonable like 4.4 until you figure out how to oc properly. I wish I could tell you exactly what do with your bios but I don't have your brand of mobo. Here is the guide you want to read and follow:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That, my friend, may be a very good way to cause some measure degradation of your chip.
> 
> You are using 1.476v which is high, we assume we are safe up to 1.5v or so, but you are very close to that. But the real problem is your temps, 101c is only 4c away from a forced thermal shutdown. The max you should hit with any stress program is about 95c, and I don't like going much over 80c while using a stress program when using higher voltages.
> 
> Please take you chip back to something reasonable like 4.4 until you figure out how to oc properly. I wish I could tell you exactly what do with your bios but I don't have your brand of mobo. Here is the guide you want to read and follow:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


Thanks, I set everything back to default and just set xmp profile 1. Will be OC later, when I get familiar with the settings in the bios.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justanoldman*
> 
> That, my friend, may be a very good way to cause some measure degradation of your chip.
> 
> You are using 1.476v which is high, we assume we are safe up to 1.5v or so, but you are very close to that. But the real problem is your temps, 101c is only 4c away from a forced thermal shutdown. The max you should hit with any stress program is about 95c, and I don't like going much over 80c while using a stress program when using higher voltages.
> 
> Please take you chip back to something reasonable like 4.4 until you figure out how to oc properly. I wish I could tell you exactly what do with your bios but I don't have your brand of mobo. Here is the guide you want to read and follow:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end


I went through this guide, set voltage manually to 1.35 for 4.8 freq. disables turbo boost, and set the LLC to extreme on my Gigabyte motherboard.

Temps are in the 80s c under full load. Thats a huge improvement to what I had.

Thanks, and sorry for the noobish questions.


----------



## Scott1541

Looks like I've got to crank up the vcore.... Not really what I want to be doing in the summer when it's almost 30°C outside but I don't have a choice, Deus Ex: HR keeps crashing and blue screening


----------



## Chunin

Whats the VCORE and temps that you are worried about it even after delidding?


----------



## malmental

Waiting to see some IB-E benches...


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunin*
> 
> Whats the VCORE and temps that you are worried about it even after delidding?


Okay okay, nothing crazy







Just 1.284V, which is up from 1.27V, temps reaching 75°C, where they were about 8-9°C lower at 1.27V. I'm still using MX-4 on the CPU die as well


----------



## Chunin

Well if ou are that concerned about it id just downclock it a bit to 4.2 Ghz or something and be done with it. Its not like youll notice any advantage at 4.5 Ghz over it. Thats what i did and now with similar ambient temp (28-30C) at 4.2 Ghz / 1.13V i get max ~65C when folding and i havent delidded mine.


----------



## Scott1541

I'm slightly concerned, but not concerned enough to drop the clock speed down







I might be able to lower the voltage by 1 increment anyway, which would make me a little happier.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just ordered the koolance 380i for the infamous 3770k hotness. I know it can be subjective due to different setups and chips are different. Is it true that I' won't be seeing a difference from the H100i temps to custom cooling?

I'm not going to D-lid it until I upgrade, I tend to break things.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just ordered the koolance 380i for the infamous 3770k hotness. I know it can be subjective due to different setups and chips are different. Is it true that I' won't be seeing a difference from the H100i temps to custom cooling?
> 
> I'm not going to D-lid it until I upgrade, I tend to break things.


Absolutely not true!! It depends on the total rad area, pump flow and fans, ect. What does your setup consist of? Hope its not a 240mm rad setup.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just ordered the koolance 380i for the infamous 3770k hotness. I know it can be subjective due to different setups and chips are different. Is it true that I' won't be seeing a difference from the H100i temps to custom cooling?
> 
> I'm not going to D-lid it until I upgrade, I tend to break things.


sounds like you have a not so good chip..


----------



## Kokin

Not all Ivy chips run hot nor need delidding.

With my 3570K clocked at 4.8ghz @ 1.264V, it typically only sees 50~60C for gaming loads while getting to 70C+ for Prime95. This is on an XSPC Raystorm.


----------



## CalinTM

My 3770k has 4.5Gz on 1.22V, in BF3 i get these temps, you think is ok ?

63-67-65-65


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> My 3770k has 4.5Gz on 1.22V, in BF3 i get these temps, you think is ok ?
> 
> 63-67-65-65


I'd say those temps are a little bit on the high side considering you've got a NH-D14, but nothing to be too concerned about.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalinTM*
> 
> My 3770k has 4.5Gz on 1.22V, in BF3 i get these temps, you think is ok ?
> 
> 63-67-65-65


What is your Ambient?


----------



## mikailmohammed

I get 63-65 degrees at 4.5ghz water cooled. I am using 1.335V on gigabyte z77 UD3H


----------



## CalinTM

In games exceeds 60fps. Ambient is normal, 25-27.
I think i will re-put the cooler and use the thermal paste that came with the NH D14 cooler, instead of the MX4.
Using turbo oc, in idle is 1.6Ghz and 0.9V and in load 4.5Gz and 1.21V (with vdroop ad 87%) voltage Auto.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Add me in guys just bought an i5 3570k


----------



## CyBorg807

Hey guys, so I recently deciding to push my 3770k to 4.8GHz, I was told to stress test by doing 50 passes of IBT on standard , I had to push the voltage to 1.425V for that though. Anyways I was just wondering if that is a decent overclock and if that was a good method of stress testing. I used a Maximus V Extreme motherboard and an H100i for cooling.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Hey guys, so I recently deciding to push my 3770k to 4.8GHz, I was told to stress test by doing 50 passes of IBT on standard , I had to push the voltage to 1.425V for that though. Anyways I was just wondering if that is a decent overclock and if that was a good method of stress testing. I used a Maximus V Extreme motherboard and an H100i for cooling.


I was told not to exceed 1.4v and 90C when overclocking. What are you temps like? If youre reaching 90c back off to 4.7 @1.4V and see if how that works for you.


----------



## Aparition

General rule of thumb 90'c when stressing.
Games and such should run cooler.

That is great you hit 5.0Ghz








I don't know what voltage my chip takes to get 5. I recently just set mine to 4.6 and with an offset for 1.285 and actual use of 1.264 from CPU-z








I'm at my thermal limit though on my cooler, maxing at about 91'c and sitting at around 88'c through most of the stress test of Prime95.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I was told not to exceed 1.4v and 90C when overclocking. What are you temps like? If youre reaching 90c back off to 4.7 @1.4V and see if how that works for you.


My temps were maxing out at 94C with IBT, only getting up to 87C with Prime 95, I was running at 4.6GHz 1.300V before so maybe I could try for 4.7 to lower the temps a little.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> My temps were maxing out at 94C with IBT, only getting up to 87C with Prime 95, I was running at 4.6GHz 1.300V before so maybe I could try for 4.7 to lower the temps a little.


Yeah, that's what I would suggest doing. 4.7 is a good overclock.


----------



## Aparition

Latest 24/7 clock I've finally settled on.
Not delidded (still







)

4.6 Ghz with 1.3009v offset setup in BIOS with GPU-z reporting ~1.26v.
High LLC, C3 and C6 are disabled.
Memory at 2133 1.5v 10-10-10-28-1.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CyBorg807*
> 
> Hey guys, so I recently deciding to push my 3770k to 4.8GHz, I was told to stress test by doing 50 passes of IBT on standard , I had to push the voltage to 1.425V for that though. Anyways I was just wondering if that is a decent overclock and if that was a good method of stress testing. I used a Maximus V Extreme motherboard and an H100i for cooling.


20 runs of IBT with 90% available ram usage is sufficient and usually recommened. 1.425 is exactly what I need for 4.8 with my chip. Not great, but not bad. Mine is delidded and tops out at 72* with CLU on die and Gelid Extreme on the IHS. If you have a little courage, delidding will bring your temps down about 15-20* depending on type of tim and application.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> 20 runs of IBT with 90% available ram usage is sufficient and usually recommened. 1.425 is exactly what I need for 4.8 with my chip. Not great, but not bad. Mine is delidded and tops out at 72* with CLU on die and Gelid Extreme on the IHS. If you have a little courage, delidding will bring your temps down about 15-20* depending on type of tim and application.


Delidding Voids warrany, plus a good cooler will keep safe temps.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Delidding Voids warrany, plus a good cooler will keep safe temps.


Yes and no. Ivy runs hot at 4.8 and 1.425v on water without delid max is 92*. That's not a safe temp to me. I wear bigboy pants.







Besides this is OCN!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yes and no. Ivy runs hot at 4.8 and 1.425v on water without delid max is 92*. That's not a safe temp to me. I wear bigboy pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides this is OCN!


Also, delidding doesn't always give you cooler temps.

4.8 I get 85C with a AIO cooler under full load, with Aida64, during games I never go beyond 75C.

I've read the delidding threads, and seems like a 5 - 15C improvement in temp, if you're lucky. A ton of people don't get the great results they expected.

Big boy pants for delidding? You can't be serious. ..., tons of videos on YouTube can easily have a 10 year old do it. Lol kidding.

What I'm trying to say I'd delidding is good for those paranoid about temps. As long as you're below 90c at full load, there's nothing to worry about. While gaming the CPU runs much cooler anyway.


----------



## CyBorg807

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Also, delidding doesn't always give you cooler temps.
> 
> 4.8 I get 85C with a AIO cooler under full load, with Aida64, during games I never go beyond 75C.
> 
> I've read the delidding threads, and seems like a 5 - 15C improvement in temp, if you're lucky. A ton of people don't get the great results they expected.
> 
> Big boy pants for delidding? You can't be serious. ..., tons of videos on YouTube can easily have a 10 year old do it. Lol kidding.
> 
> What I'm trying to say I'd delidding is good for those paranoid about temps. As long as you're below 90c at full load, there's nothing to worry about. While gaming the CPU runs much cooler anyway.


While gaming my temps top out at about 78C (Crysis 3 had the highest temps), Intel burn test is the only thing that breaks 90C, I don't really feel like delidding since I will be replacing this with Ivy-E at some point.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Also, delidding doesn't always give you cooler temps.
> 
> 4.8 I get 85C with a AIO cooler under full load, with Aida64, during games I never go beyond 75C.
> 
> I've read the delidding threads, and seems like a 5 - 15C improvement in temp, if you're lucky. A ton of people don't get the great results they expected.
> 
> Big boy pants for delidding? You can't be serious. ..., tons of videos on YouTube can easily have a 10 year old do it. Lol kidding.
> 
> What I'm trying to say I'd delidding is good for those paranoid about temps. As long as you're below 90c at full load, there's nothing to worry about. While gaming the CPU runs much cooler anyway.


Well you're talking about voiding warranty and all.....Lower temps=longer life for electronic components. I wouldn't call it paranoia, just precaution. I do see some mixed results, but really think it comes down to operator error in cases where less than 10* is seen. I got 17* drop with Gelid on both die and ihs. With clu it only dropped another 3*. I think you got lucky with your chip and temps. Also I think its cheaper if someone is running on air to get higher clocks and lower temps vs. going under water. That's not me. I have 2 loops, 4 rads, and deltas pushing air.








It's good to throw a word of caution out there, but this is oc'ing. And yeah a 10 year old could do, but take a look at the grown men that seem to muck it up on here.









Seems like lots of people waiting on Ivy-E. Is there a definitive date yet?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Well you're talking about voiding warranty and all.....Lower temps=longer life for electronic components. I wouldn't call it paranoia, just precaution. I do see some mixed results, but really think it comes down to operator error in cases where less than 10* is seen. I got 17* drop with Gelid on both die and ihs. With clu it only dropped another 3*. I think you got lucky with your chip and temps. Also I think its cheaper if someone is running on air to get higher clocks and lower temps vs. going under water. That's not me. I have 2 loops, 4 rads, and deltas pushing air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's good to throw a word of caution out there, but this is oc'ing. And yeah a 10 year old could do, but take a look at the grown men that seem to muck it up on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like lots of people waiting on Ivy-E. Is there a definitive date yet?


I understand the benefits, but its definitely not a requirement. Lower temps will probably make them last longer, but lets face it, very few people actually keep their chips long enough to actually say that lower temps increased life. Most overclockers/enthusiast replace them every 2 years if not every year. Chips are made to last appx 10 years, heavily oc and overvolted might only last 6 or 7.

It's just up to the user, I like tinkering with stuff but also like to stay within warranty limits. That's just me.


----------



## Aparition

I read reports of the recent Ivy chips having a lot better cooling. If you are concerned about the chip you could try a new release chip and see if offers better cooling performance.
A lot better meaning maybe 5-10'c cooler.


----------



## Fulvin

I knew Ivy reacted well to cold, but this is pretty cool.

I have been running 3770k at 4.6GHz 1.3V for 6 months now rock solid with temps hitting <65c during cinebench. Today I took it all apart and while I was at it, I tested the same clocks with the stock cooler. Temps hit 75c during cinebench, causing it to fail, make a flood of WHEA errors and eventually BSOD.

A mere 10c is a pretty big deal, it seems.


----------



## skyn3t

any input ? on 3770k | batch # 3238B995 costa rica to replace my 3570k . open the box or return it LOL


----------



## Aparition

Batch doesn't really say much. You have to plug it in and test it.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Batch doesn't really say much. You have to plug it in and test it.


I just got my 3770k stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time.

IBT keeps crash linpack64 what is this unstable OC only app crash.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just got my 3770k stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time.
> 
> IBT keeps crash linpack64 what is this unstable OC only app crash.


You can get to 4.7-4.8 under 1.4v Around 75C


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I just got my 3770k stable @ 4.5 @ 1.24v. I used the same profile from my old 3570k a booted in the first try. prime for few hours and ibt. Now I want to reach 4.7 stable asap. After that 4.9Ghz to 5Ghz. The only bad side is when OS get's corrupted, The fixing process take too much time.
> 
> IBT keeps crash linpack64 what is this unstable OC only app crash.


It's unstable all right. If you check your event log, you will most likely find a bunch WHEA errors.

In general, the event log is a good thing to keep an eye on while testing as errors start to appear before it locks up and bsods, so you know to stop the test before that happens.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You can get to 4.7-4.8 under 1.4v Around 75C


Yea it might not be stable but you can normally boot into windows at 4.7 at ~1.4v.
My chip I can boot with 1.28 volts and do lower power tasks. Load testing I need more like 1.33v But I am Temp limited so currently I'm settled on 4.6.
I've not delidded yet.

Pretty good for an old 3 heatpipe air cooler LOL.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> It's unstable all right. If you check your event log, you will most likely find a bunch WHEA errors.
> 
> In general, the event log is a good thing to keep an eye on while testing as errors start to appear before it locks up and bsods, so you know to stop the test before that happens.


I will keep a eye on it


----------



## skyn3t

strange thing 3770k won't like IBT at all with HT on, since i disable it the IBT just passed and here is the result

4.7Ghz
LLC - 2
Offset - +30
voltage spikes between 1.296v to 1.312
IBT Temp - 76 - 85 - 82 - 80
IBT 1024MB test
113 Gflops min
120 Gflops max
temps are high only in IBT

Prime temp are way better
volt spikes 1.288v to 1.296v
65 - 69 - 67 - 67

IBT push's it more.


----------



## JulioCesarSF

Core i7 3770k 5.0Ghz HT - 1.296v - 24/7 - Watercooler.

ASRock OC Formula Z77.

http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992



Now im trying low vcore to test.


----------



## skyn3t

4.7 @ 1.228v
HT ON
T-boost +0.004v
Ram xmp - auto
Offset +0.030v
LLC - 2
VTT 1.064v
Volts spikes 1.288v to 1.312v
but is stays most of the time at 1.288v








IBT fail crash linpack64 with HT ON
Gflops are based on HT ON so max is 64.1401 with HT off x2 128.000 around it


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JulioCesarSF*
> 
> Core i7 3770k 5.0Ghz HT - 1.296v - 24/7 - Watercooler.
> 
> ASRock OC Formula Z77.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2878992
> 
> 
> 
> Now im trying low vcore to test.


Nice chip! Posts like this make me want to play the lottery again.


----------



## skyn3t

skyn3t 08/02/13
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT and Wprime
78 - 87 - 85 - 82

Max Tem on wPrime
71 - 76 - 73 - 73

After lapped
3770k
4.7Ghz @ 1.312
TB Volt +0.020
DRAM 1600Mhz 9-9-9-24-2 @ 1.5v
Offset +0.070

Max tem on IBT
75 - 83 - 82 - 79

Max Tem on wPrime
67 - 68 - 66 - 67

IBT Before


IBT After


Linx before


Linx after


wPrime before


wprime after


I'm still working in my voltages and temp's


----------



## Kokin

Wow lapping lowered your temps by quite a bit.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Wow lapping lowered your temps by quite a bit.


check this out now







i7 3770k get's LapPeD & DeliddeD.


----------



## zpaf

@skyn3t Try to run Linx with AVX to see your GFlops and your temps.


----------



## Robertdt

So right now I have my 3770k @ 4.5 ghz at 1.24 volts. Stable for at least 2 hours (to me this is fine as I doubt I'd exceed this in day to day) in the newest version of Prime 95 and with the 212 Evo and some solid case fans I'm getting temps in the mid to high 50s in Prime 95.

I just recently got this chip and wondering what I might try to push it to on decent air .... 4.7 maybe? 4.5 is extremely fast as it is but I'm still wondering what it might be able to do on this setup.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

How far can i OC my 3570k with stock voltage and being stable and will that add heat?


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> How far can i OC my 3570k with stock voltage and being stable and will that add heat?


Typically you will see 4ghz~4.3ghz on stock voltage. You'll just have to try and see what your chip can do.

Added heat/temps is only a result of higher voltage, so you won't see a difference with higher clocks at the same voltage.


----------



## Fulvin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Typically you will see 4ghz~4.3ghz on stock voltage. You'll just have to try and see what your chip can do.
> 
> Added heat/temps is only a result of higher voltage, so you won't see a difference with higher clocks at the same voltage.


Power consumption increases with higher clocks and so does heat.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Typically you will see 4ghz~4.3ghz on stock voltage. You'll just have to try and see what your chip can do.
> 
> Added heat/temps is only a result of higher voltage, so you won't see a difference with higher clocks at the same voltage.


Thanks a lot for helping right now i'm using the stock cooler that's why i asked about temps also how can i test stability and could you point out some OC guides and sorry but this is my first OC ever and thanks


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping right now i'm using the stock cooler that's why i asked about temps also how can i test stability and could you point out some OC guides and sorry but this is my first OC ever and thanks


you cannot overclock that much with stock cooler, going to get too hot faster. it will not going to provide the cooling to keep those high clock's and safe temp at the same time. your case will be too hot too.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> you cannot overclock that much with stock cooler, going to get too hot faster. it will not going to provide the cooling to keep those high clock's and safe temp at the same time. your case will be too hot too.


OK thanks


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fulvin*
> 
> Power consumption increases with higher clocks and so does heat.


How do higher clocks cause an increase in power consumption if you're using the same voltage?

When using the stock cooler, I was able to get 4.2ghz @ stock clocks stable easily and while the stock cooler isn't the best, I never saw temps go past the point of when it was at 3.4ghz.


----------



## malmental

just heat not power consumption if using the exact same voltage.
just heat..


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> How do higher clocks cause an increase in power consumption if you're using the same voltage?
> 
> When using the stock cooler, I was able to get 4.2ghz @ stock clocks stable easily and while the stock cooler isn't the best, I never saw temps go past the point of when it was at 3.4ghz.


More amperes are used regardless of voltage with higher clock which causes an increase in power consumption.


----------



## phillyd

So I delidded my CPU and replaced the TIM with Liquid Ultra, and the temps are awesome. However, I cannot seem to get any decent OC's out of it. I was running 4.6GHz pre-delid at 1.33v, but even at 1.55v I can't get 4.9GHz. Any tips?


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I delidded my CPU and replaced the TIM with Liquid Ultra, and the temps are awesome. However, I cannot seem to get any decent OC's out of it. I was running 4.6GHz pre-delid at 1.33v, but even at 1.55v I can't get 4.9GHz. Any tips?


You may have a bad chip. If you still cant get 4.9Ghz @ 1.55v, it may need more vcore which is very risky. I think you just stick w/ 4.6-4.7Ghz.


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So I delidded my CPU and replaced the TIM with Liquid Ultra, and the temps are awesome. However, I cannot seem to get any decent OC's out of it. I was running 4.6GHz pre-delid at 1.33v, but even at 1.55v I can't get 4.9GHz. Any tips?


You may have a bad chip. If you still cant get 4.9Ghz @ 1.55v, it may need more vcore which is very risky. I think you just stick w/ 4.6-4.7Ghz.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks for the help. It seemed to do VERY well on voltages until the 4.7GHz wall


----------



## DeOmZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks for the help. It seemed to do VERY well on voltages until the 4.7GHz wall


If you want to stick to 4.7Ghz, i think you can now try to lower down your vcore a little bit (1.3-1.31v). Do some Prime or IBT to test stability.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks for the help. It seemed to do VERY well on voltages until the 4.7GHz wall


that's your 'spike point' and probably where you should leave it..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hmm I don't where else to post this but I'm doing it here since I think it uses Intel integrated graphics I currently have 2 monitors my main one is a 23" FHD my other one is a spare one it's a 19" 1366×768 and I would like to know if I can hook my spare one to the VGA port on my motherboard so I can use it as a secondary display?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm I don't where else to post this but I'm doing it here since I think it uses Intel integrated graphics I currently have 2 monitors my main one is a 23" FHD my other one is a spare one it's a 19" 1366×768 and I would like to know if I can hook my spare one to the VGA port on my motherboard so I can use it as a secondary display?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


yes you should unless you have a P67 mobo..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm I don't where else to post this but I'm doing it here since I think it uses Intel integrated graphics I currently have 2 monitors my main one is a 23" FHD my other one is a spare one it's a 19" 1366×768 and I would like to know if I can hook my spare one to the VGA port on my motherboard so I can use it as a secondary display?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> yes you should unless you have a P67 mobo..
Click to expand...

Hmm don't think so my mobo is Gigabyte z77X-D3H

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm I don't where else to post this but I'm doing it here since I think it uses Intel integrated graphics I currently have 2 monitors my main one is a 23" FHD my other one is a spare one it's a 19" 1366×768 and I would like to know if I can hook my spare one to the VGA port on my motherboard so I can use it as a secondary display?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> yes you should unless you have a P67 mobo..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm don't think so my mobo is Gigabyte z77X-D3H
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
Click to expand...

what CPU.?
but with a Z77 you should be able to run two monitors...
yes.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Hmm I don't where else to post this but I'm doing it here since I think it uses Intel integrated graphics I currently have 2 monitors my main one is a 23" FHD my other one is a spare one it's a 19" 1366×768 and I would like to know if I can hook my spare one to the VGA port on my motherboard so I can use it as a secondary display?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> yes you should unless you have a P67 mobo..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm don't think so my mobo is Gigabyte z77X-D3H
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what CPU.?
> but with a Z77 you should be able to run two monitors...
> yes.
Click to expand...

i5 3570k and thanks

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

no problem...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So I just hooked up my spare monitor to the VGA port in the mobo but nothing happens maybe that's because I have a didecated GPU(GTX 760) so what should I do ?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mehta23

I'd assume you'd have to go into the Windows Display settings

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OneGun

Sent from my keyboard using my fingers 10


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehta23*
> 
> I'd assume you'd have to go into the Windows Display settings
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


I did that but it's not recognized gonna try again though

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

yes, Windows resolution (display settings) and activate monitor.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> yes, Windows resolution (display settings) and activate monitor.


Gonna give it a try

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Still doesn't work it doesn't recognize just doesn't see it

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Still doesn't work it doesn't recognize just doesn't see it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


check for settings in BIOS, render and render standby for example, your iGPU settings..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Still doesn't work it doesn't recognize just doesn't see it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
> 
> 
> 
> check for settings in BIOS, render and render standby for example, your iGPU settings..
Click to expand...

OK well do

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

OK so I tried to go into the bios but it freezes when I enter for no reason a friend of mine did all the work on the PC he took a couple of days to install things on it I think he might have done something to the bios I don't know if this is some sort of locking so I don't miss with it or not but when the PC starts the picture that it starts up with is different it says
AMERICAN MEGATRENDS instead of the default picture so I don't know what to do now

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

update please, I had stepped out.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> update please, I had stepped out.


What should I do to reset the bios?

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

made progress..?
remember I'm in the US. big time difference.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> made progress..?
> remember I'm in the US. big time difference.


I think I know what to do I just have to reset the BIOS and enable iGPU

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> made progress..?
> remember I'm in the US. big time difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I know what to do I just have to reset the BIOS and enable iGPU
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4
Click to expand...

yes, I'm around now so let me know..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So finally i got my BIOS working but when i set iGPU to enabled the PC just keeps restarting after the BIOS screen any advice


----------



## malmental

what other changes did you make, did you hit default in the BIOS so now it's on IDE and no longer have AHCI enable with SSD..?
You should list your rig specs and fill out sig form to have rig in there as well.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what other changes did you make, did you hit default in the BIOS so now it's on IDE and no longer have AHCI enable with SSD..?
> You should list your rig specs and fill out sig form to have rig in there as well.


My specs are
i5 3570k
Gigabyte z77X-D3H
1 TB HDD
Gigabyte GTX 760
No SSD's for now but i managed to boot into Ubuntu Live CD but still can't boot into windows


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what other changes did you make, did you hit default in the BIOS so now it's on IDE and no longer have AHCI enable with SSD..?
> You should list your rig specs and fill out sig form to have rig in there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> My specs are
> i5 3570k
> Gigabyte z77X-D3H
> 1 TB HDD
> Gigabyte GTX 760
> No SSD's for now but i managed to boot into Ubuntu Live CD but still can't boot into windows
Click to expand...

and when booting into Windows it freezes..?
RAM do you have.?

so now with the GTX 760 you still want to use the iGPU or you no longer have the GTX 760.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and when booting into Windows it freezes..?
> RAM do you have.?
> 
> so now with the GTX 760 you still want to use the iGPU or you no longer have the GTX 760.?


4GB ram and no i want to use them both my GPU is fineand it doesn't freeze it just doesn't boot at all after the BIOS screen it restarts


----------



## malmental

and right now it's all stick without an overclock on your CPU.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and right now it's all stick without an overclock on your CPU.?


Without any kind of OCing

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## malmental

I think and this is just a guess but your boot (MBR) is now corrupted, you cn try to save it but it's probably better for a OS reinstall.
have you installed Ubuntu completely.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *banchero1963*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *insanity*
> Just a quick tip before i attempt to read your posts. Make your font bigger its hard to read
> 
> Update:
> 
> Just looked at your posts. What Operating System are you running? and Do you have the NVIDIA control panel in advanced display options ? Also is the noise the sound of the monitor changing resolutions?
> 
> *that better. i'm running xp-my computer is a compaq presario6030 amdathlon2000+,mmx now,3D now,1.7ghz.*
> *when i open properties and go to settings there's identify troobleshoot and advanced. i'm not sure to tell you the truth. sound's like it just got stuck keeps making the same noise like your speakers do when the sounds not right.*


I did but even with default settings and windows running well I can't boot into Ubuntu I think I didn't install it correctly

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> I did but even with default settings and windows running well I can't boot into Ubuntu I think I didn't install it correctly
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk 4


Check to see if your SATA mode in your BIOS is the same as the mode you installed it in (either IDE or ACHI/RAID). The wrong mode could be messing up your boot up.


----------



## Robertdt

I'm able to get 4.6 ghz by turning off EIST, and C-States and just sticking with non-turbo mode and manual voltage at 1.29.

When I turn on EIST (so the CPU clocks dynamically) but leave each C-state off, I cannot get it Prime Stable even at 1.3 voltage.

Any ideas on why this is? Any problem or real reason not to just go with 4.6 ghz all the time if I'm not extremely concerned about the difference in power consumption or heat generated?


----------



## Aparition

Maybe try increasing the power in the vrm's? If the board is having issues with voltage change but stable with constant voltage I'd try messing with the vrm settings.
My guess


----------



## Rangerjr1

Hey guys, im buying a 3770k pretty soon. And i wanted to know what do you think i can clock my 3770k assumings its a decent chip? My air cooling can push a 8350 to 4.8 prime stable as reference.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> *Hey guys, im buying a 3770k pretty soon.* And i wanted to know what do you think i can clock my 3770k assumings its a decent chip? My air cooling can push a 8350 to 4.8 prime stable as reference.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
Click to expand...


----------



## Rangerjr1

AHAHAHHAHA, i have thought about it for a long time. I know the 8350 is inferior. But i couldnt justify it. So im asking you guys, how far do you think i can OC considering i have 4.8Ghz on my vishera?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> AHAHAHHAHA, i have thought about it for a long time. I know the 8350 is inferior. But i couldnt justify it. So im asking you guys, how far do you think i can OC considering i have 4.8Ghz on my vishera?


A decent 3770k should be able to 4.5Ghz or so out of the box with aftermarket air, delidding and/or better cooling can improve it.

You won't really see much difference in daily stuff, but the bench scores will go up


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> A decent 3770k should be able to 4.5Ghz or so out of the box with aftermarket air, delidding and/or better cooling can improve it.
> 
> You won't really see much difference in daily stuff, but the bench scores will go up


Hopefully the minimum FPS will be a lot higher in most games, it troubles me when the FPS drops to 40-50 in BF3. Even though my 8350 has balls to the walls tweaks.


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, im buying a 3770k pretty soon. And i wanted to know what do you think i can clock my 3770k assumings its a decent chip? My air cooling can push a 8350 to 4.8 prime stable as reference.


Am i dreaming?


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> Am i dreaming?


What do you mean?


----------



## OneGun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> What do you mean?


You always made fun of people with Ivy Bridge CPUs cause your 8350 hit 58ghz and got a better physics score..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneGun*
> 
> You always made fun of people with Ivy Bridge CPUs cause your 8350 hit 58ghz and got a better physics score..


Well yea, but thats because they're I5s! I wouldnt go intel unless i got an i7.

Ofcourse im gonna make fun of people who cant beat me with a supposedly superior CPU hahahaha. I know the i7s are superior, not sure if i can say the same thing about i5s.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Hey guys, im buying a 3770k pretty soon. And i wanted to know what do you think i can clock my 3770k assumings its a decent chip? My air cooling can push a 8350 to 4.8 prime stable as reference.


Wow I can honestly tell you that I've never ever ever ever.EVAR thought that you'd switch sides one day good luck with your new i7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I latterly lol'd at that


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Wow I can honestly tell you that I've never ever ever ever.EVAR thought that you'd switch sides one day good luck with your new i7
> I latterly lol'd at that


Contemplated it for a long time, finally decided to get one. I want to see what the intel deal is all about


----------



## Rangerjr1

But GK104.... Is something ill never have in my life.


----------



## malmental

never say never...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> But GK104.... Is something ill never have in my life.


After going Intel I'm not sure what to believe umm perhaps you're right gk 104 isn't as powerful as the card you're using though I'm not sure about gk 110


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> After going Intel I'm not sure what to believe umm perhaps you're right gk 104 isn't as powerful as the card you're using though I'm not sure about gk 110


GK110 are amazing cards. Unlike Gk104.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> GK110 are amazing cards. Unlike Gk104.


Oh 2 surprises in 1 day that's too much for my brain to handle lol also I'm using a go 104 card they're not bad they're not as powerful as a 7970 or maybe but still good enough


----------



## malmental

actually the GK104 is more powerful than it's just nVidia restricts it..


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Oh 2 surprises in 1 day that's too much for my brain to handle lol also I'm using a go 104 card they're not bad they're not as powerful as a 7970 or maybe but still good enough


Why does that surprise you? Im all about performance and facts. Not bias. Im getting a 3770k because its better, im not getting a gk104 because its worse. The GK110 is just too pricey for me.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> actually the GK104 is more powerful than it's just nVidia restricts it..


Not really, disable the restrictions on the 680 & the 7970 still pulls ahead in the majority of benchmarks.
I can't speak for games since I'm not a gamer, but after benching both cards when I shoot for high scores now, I use the 7970 more often.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> Why does that surprise you? Im all about performance and facts. Not bias. Im getting a 3770k because its better, im not getting a gk104 because its worse. The GK110 is just too pricey for me.


Wow you took a bit seriously there it's just I thought that you were more into AMD stuff that's all


----------



## Rangerjr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Wow you took a bit seriously there it's just I thought that you were more into AMD stuff that's all


I am more into AMD stuff on the GPU side.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerjr1*
> 
> I am more into AMD stuff on the GPU side.


Ya there GPUs are awesome much better than GK 104


----------



## Aparition

Ranger you should be able to easily do 4.5 using boost and offset config.
If 4.5 looks good then 4.6 should be a cake walk.

4.7 is the deciding factor if you need to de-lid to control temperatures.
Otherwise 5.1 is roughly where the ceiling looks for water/air. Not for 24/7 but for benchmarks.


----------



## Lukas026

hey guys

I found out I can manage 4.7 Ghz on my i5 3570k with 1.3850V. It was stable for one hour in all three prime 95 tests. Will do blend test with 90% memory over the night. Is this normal or is this voltage dangerously high ?

My temps during all prime test was in 80s. Max was 91 C. On the other hand when I tried 10 passes of IBT with Very High preset, temp on one core reaches 101 C ! I know that is way too high, but to be honest, I consider IBT as only heat maker









You can see my RIG below.

What do you think ?

PS: I run all my case fans on 50% RPM including the two on my NH - D 14. I am stress testing with my settings for 24/7.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> hey guys
> 
> I found out I can manage 4.7 Ghz on my i5 3570k with 1.3850V. It was stable for one hour in all three prime 95 tests. Will do blend test with 90% memory over the night. Is this normal or is this voltage dangerously high ?
> 
> My temps during all prime test was in 80s. *Max was 91 C. On the other hand when I tried 10 passes of IBT with Very High preset, temp on one core reaches 101 C* ! I know that is way too high, but to be honest, I consider IBT as only heat maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my RIG below.
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> PS: I run all my case fans on 50% RPM including the two on my NH - D 14. I am stress testing with my settings for 24/7.


you need to upgrade your cooling if running with that chip at the clock.
that chip and that voltage....


----------



## Aparition

You can test it under gaming session and see if it stable just for that, otherwise those temps are...


----------



## Lukas026

yy I thoug so. well guess I am back to 4.6 Ghz at 1.32V on Vcore and 1.6V on CPU PLL...not much difference in terms of performance anyway

btw do you think that my CPU at 4.6 ghz can bottleneck one gtx 690 ?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> yy I thoug so. well guess I am back to 4.6 Ghz at 1.32V on Vcore and 1.6V on CPU PLL...not much difference in terms of performance anyway
> 
> btw do you think that my CPU at 4.6 ghz can bottleneck one gtx 690 ?


As far as I know it doesn't bottleneck sli titans so you're clear I think so


----------



## Remix65

hey guys i have a question about air cooling...

after thinking about what kind of cooler i want to replace stock, i've come to the conclusion that i want the flat syle (and not tower) air cooler.

so my question is what's the highest rated flat style air cooler i could use for this 3770k?

i got the 3770k to treat myself. i'm not gonna be doing any crazy oc'ing but i'd like to do some. i just want something that looks good (with my green motherboard). my pc is a work/entertainment/gaming pc. my budget is $100.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Does overvolting the CPU damage it on the long term I want it to live for 5 years while keeping it cool with a closed system water loop?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Does overvolting the CPU damage it on the long term I want it to live for 5 years while keeping it cool with a closed system water loop?


The more volts the higher the wear is to the chip. But it isn't necessarily black and white of what that degradation is. It could mean a chip lasting only 25 years out of 30 or if you run beyond spec by a very high amount it could be 3 years. The mobo matters a lot as well as a quality board with great power management will let a chip use voltage more efficiently than a cheap board that is very stressed to run the voltage at all.

I'd say a ivy chip running 1.4v or less with high quality cooling would easily last 5 years on a good board.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> The more volts the higher the wear is to the chip. But it isn't necessarily black and white of what that degradation is. It could mean a chip lasting only 25 years out of 30 or if you run beyond spec by a very high amount it could be 3 years. The mobo matters a lot as well as a quality board with great power management will let a chip use voltage more efficiently than a cheap board that is very stressed to run the voltage at all.
> 
> I'd say a ivy chip running 1.4v or less with high quality cooling would easily last 5 years on a good board.


So is the Gigabyte z77X-D3H a good bored ?


----------



## zpaf

My temps are good after delid.
So I can test for stability at 5GHz.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What is the best air cooling solution I can get for my 3770K? I'm currently using a 212 EVO with 2 SP120s in push-pull but its not allowing me to overclock the CPU at all.

I want to OC to at least 4.5GHz for 24/7 use and do not want watercooling. What are my options?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What is the best air cooling solution I can get for my 3770K? I'm currently using a 212 EVO with 2 SP120s in push-pull but its not allowing me to overclock the CPU at all.
> 
> I want to OC to at least 4.5GHz for 24/7 use and do not want watercooling. What are my options?
> 
> Thanks a lot!


hmm interesting...
I run my 3570K @ 4.4GHz with the same cooler.
even on it's hottest day (ambient) I do not break 69C...


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hmm interesting...
> I run my 3570K @ 4.4GHz with the same cooler.
> even on it's hottest day (ambient) I do not break 69C...


Yeah it really sucks. I got the idea from a 3770K user here who has his CPU oced to 4.6GHz for 24/7 use with the same cooler. Maybe its my ambients and lack of airflow in my case. But even when I tested with p95, I got results worse than that of the stock cooler (~95c on the hottest core). I am as clueless as I can be.

So what cooling setup should I change to? I really want to avoid using an H100i (or anything similar), although that is mainly because of the aesthetics. I'd get a RayStorm kit with a chrome waterblock (its really pretty imo) if it weren't for the $500 price tag.

So please! Suggest away!


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hmm interesting...
> I run my 3570K @ 4.4GHz with the same cooler.
> even on it's hottest day (ambient) I do not break 69C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it really sucks. I got the idea from a 3770K user here who has his CPU oced to 4.6GHz for 24/7 use with the same cooler. Maybe its my ambients and lack of airflow in my case. But even when I tested with p95, I got results worse than that of the stock cooler (~95c on the hottest core). I am as clueless as I can be.
> 
> So what cooling setup should I change to? I really want to avoid using an H100i (or anything similar), although that is mainly because of the aesthetics. I'd get a RayStorm kit with a chrome waterblock (its really pretty imo) if it weren't for the $500 price tag.
> 
> So please! Suggest away!
Click to expand...

what voltage you running on that chip.?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what voltage you running on that chip.?


Right now I'm running on F5 defaults. During the p95 runs I had set it to 1.2xx volts. If I remember correctly 1.205v gave me those temps so I didn't bother trying higher volts since that would produce more heat.


----------



## malmental

ambient temps and thermal paste used..?

you got a serious rig man, SLI one day.?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ambient temps and thermal paste used..?
> 
> you got a serious rig man, SLI one day.?


Ambient temp is ~30c at all times, at least during summer. and I do not have AC.








Thermal paste is the one that came with the EVO 212. Sth from CM. Dunno the name.

Thanks! You probably don't remember it, but you actually helped a lot in building it.
And no, I won't be SLI-ing. I'll wait till the Maxwell refresh and get the flagship card with (hopefully, if I can afford it) an octa core Intel CPU.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


OMG is he actually admitting he could be wrong about something???


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> OMG is he actually admitting he could be wrong about something???


He wasn't actually wrong, he pushed that AMD cpu & it just wasn't keeping up. Part of a running thing from the bench section, just bugging him since he battled with the 8350 for quite a while


----------



## Doug B

Alright.... add me to the list.

i7 3770K
ASUS Sabertooth Z77
G.Skill Ripjaws [email protected]
ASUS GTX660ti DirectCU II OC

Overclocked to 4.5Ghz @1.25v. Stable after 24 hours with Prime95
Watercooled temps averages at 75C. Just using Arctic Silver 5 right now. Planning to delid and then Indigo Xtreme. Just wanted to get the bugs worked out first before I started going buck wild.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> He wasn't actually wrong, he pushed that AMD cpu & it just wasn't keeping up. Part of a running thing from the bench section, just bugging him since he battled with the 8350 for quite a while


Amazing that you finally got through.


----------



## Aparition

OMG OMG OMG...



Please someone tell me not to worry!
142'c as a high????
TMPIM3


----------



## dougb62

@Aparition - I would say ignore it - HW Monitor often misreports. You could try running SpeedFan, which will also report the temps, but I think it's just the software.


----------



## Aparition

Ya my thinking too but still freaked me out. I've been folding so I've been stressing the system fairly hard.

I'd think the system would restart at that temp but I don't know.


----------



## dougb62

Yeah - that's pretty damn hot. I don't think it would sustain that temp without the thing rebooting, or screaming at you, or... something!


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Yeah - that's pretty damn hot. I don't think it would sustain that temp without the thing rebooting, or screaming at you, or... something!




My concern


----------



## dougb62




----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> OMG OMG OMG...
> 
> 
> 
> Please someone tell me not to worry!
> 142'c as a high????
> TMPIM3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ya my thinking too but still freaked me out. I've been folding so I've been stressing the system fairly hard.
> 
> I'd think the system would restart at that temp but I don't know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dougb62*
> 
> Yeah - that's pretty damn hot. I don't think it would sustain that temp without the thing rebooting, or screaming at you, or... something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern
Click to expand...

do you have AI Suite installed while running HWMonitor..?


----------



## Aparition

No no other motherboard monitoring or clocking software. I've never had such a large range error, which is why I freaked out








Only GPU-z, CPU-z, and Precision.

I googled that temp probe some more and I think it might be the Motherboard temperature as a whole, not specifically the VRM's. Which makes it worse as 142'c would probably mean my Mobo melted. LOL
It didn't so I'll leave it up to software hiccup. Also explains the 14'c average.


----------



## malmental

I had similar issues with both my ASUS boards while running AI Suite and HWMonitor at the same time.
I eventually had to uninstall AI entirely to get it to stop..
so that's a glitch.

trying to figure out why you got that temp (reading) spike, happened before.?


----------



## Aparition

First time I've seen that kind of spike on any of the readings.
I don't know where that sensor is exactly on my board but that might have something to do with it if it is close to any voltage hardware.


----------



## malmental

hmm, almost gas mask time so I can think... LOL
keep an eye on it, I know you will.
I'm curious too.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> hmm, almost gas mask time so I can think... LOL
> keep an eye on it, I know you will.
> I'm curious too.


hey mal. what happen ?you got stolen?


----------



## cestessr

http://valid.canardpc.com/2895424 Tessarac 100 is the name of my pc
3770k Batch #3307B105


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Can I OC my 3570k to 4GHz on stock voltage and stock cooler?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Can I OC my 3570k to 4GHz on stock voltage and stock cooler?


those odds are favorable for you but also factor in ambient temps..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> those odds are favorable for you but also factor in ambient temps..


Ambient temps are about 30+,I've read that I can undervolt it and still reach that clock,gonna overclock a CPU for the first time tonight so can anyone recommend a guide for me with my sig mono


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> those odds are favorable for you but also factor in ambient temps..
> 
> 
> 
> Ambient temps are about 30+,I've read that I can undervolt it and still reach that clock,gonna overclock a CPU for the first time tonight so can anyone recommend a guide for me with my sig mono
Click to expand...

before all the guides just see where you are at by simply hitting the multiplier to 40 on auto.
just a quick run to see where your voltage and temps are, monitor them with CPU-Z and HWMonitor (examples).
then tweak the voltage either on manual or offset .

that at least is the stock cooler with the copper ring in the middle that comes with i5's and not the lesser i3 heatsink.?
if a retail package then you have the copper ring.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> before all the guides just see where you are at by simply hitting the multiplier to 40 on auto.
> just a quick run to see where your voltage and temps are, monitor them with CPU-Z and HWMonitor (examples).
> then tweak the voltage either on manual or offset .
> 
> that at least is the stock cooler with the copper ring in the middle that comes with i5's and not the lesser i3 heatsink.?
> if a retail package then you have the copper ring.


OK I'll try to OC it while undervolting it I hope I can reach 4 GHz


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> before all the guides just see where you are at by simply hitting the multiplier to 40 on auto.
> just a quick run to see where your voltage and temps are, monitor them with CPU-Z and HWMonitor (examples).
> then tweak the voltage either on manual or offset .
> 
> that at least is the stock cooler with the copper ring in the middle that comes with i5's and not the lesser i3 heatsink.?
> if a retail package then you have the copper ring.
> 
> 
> 
> OK I'll try to OC it while undervolting it I hope I can reach 4 GHz
Click to expand...

you should be able to in a general sense of it but of course every chip can be different..


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Ambient temps are about 30+,I've read that I can undervolt it and still reach that clock,gonna overclock a CPU for the first time tonight so can anyone recommend a guide for me with my sig mono


Here is a thread which has a guide with instructions for Gigabyte boards. Post your questions here, I think someone will respond to your inquiries.

I personally went to this thread since I have an ASUS board. The people there were very helpful.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Just OCed my CPU to 4 GHz,now I'm gonna undervolt it and OC the RAM


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just OCed my CPU to 4 GHz,now I'm gonna undervolt it and OC the RAM


HAHA, yes....!
what voltage and temp readings are you getting.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HAHA, yes....!
> what voltage and temp readings are you getting.?


I'm still on stock but I'll try to lower it soon and I havn't had the time to know the temp readings


----------



## malmental

HWMonitor
CPU-Z


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> HWMonitor
> CPU-Z


Yes I have them thanks but I'm to stress the CPU to see how are my temps,If they're good then I'll OC even more








Edit:temps seem to be good so I'll attempt to OC more,I'm thinking of 4.2 GHz,I wonder how far can I go on stock voltage?


----------



## malmental

AIDA64 Ext
I'm not a fan of Prime95 and besides gaming I run AIDA64 to test my entire rig.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> AIDA64 Ext
> I'm not a fan of Prime95 and besides gaming I run AIDA64 to test my entire rig.


Right now I'm stressing it with primecoin mining,the max CPU VCORE is 1.128 I'm thinking of going to 1 instead


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> AIDA64 Ext
> I'm not a fan of Prime95 and besides gaming I run AIDA64 to test my entire rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm stressing it with primecoin mining,the max CPU VCORE is 1.128 I'm thinking of going to 1 instead
Click to expand...

so which guide are or did you follow.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so which guide are or did you follow.?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
The primecoin mining is my idea actually since I want to make some


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so which guide are or did you follow.?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end
> The primecoin mining is my idea actually since I want to make some
Click to expand...

I thought all that 'coin' business was better with Radeon GPU's or what your doing is CPU driven..?
This is not my area..


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I thought all that 'coin' business was better with Radeon GPU's or what your doing is CPU driven..?
> This is not my area..


Well it's not mine too







but there's a new way of mining that uses the CPU for prime numbers or something like that







and yes radeon cards are much better I would have chosen a 7950 over my 760 if there were some in my country


----------



## malmental




----------



## Casterina

To overclock, I raise the CPU Clock Ratio to 4GHz and leave CPU VCore at default and use Prime95 to stress test for about 30 minutes, if no problems, I keep upping the CPU Clock Ratio using default CPU VCore until I get either error or BSOD?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> To overclock, I raise the CPU Clock Ratio to 4GHz and leave CPU VCore at default and use Prime95 to stress test for about 30 minutes, if no problems, I keep upping the CPU Clock Ratio using default CPU VCore until I get either error or BSOD?


Check event viewer for whea19 errors. If the CPU is close to stable but not you'll get these errors. If you geta bsod then your not close to stable.


----------



## Casterina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Check event viewer for whea19 errors. If the CPU is close to stable but not you'll get these errors. If you geta bsod then your not close to stable.


Which way is best to overclock?

1. Up the CPU Clock Ratio to 4.5GHz and keep upping CPU VCore till it's stable in stress test

2. Up the CPU Clock Ratio to 4.5GHz and set CPU VCore to Normal and up Dynamic VCore DVID only

In the Gigabyte BIOS, I've changed these settings, have I got them correct?

*PWM Phase Control:* Extreme
*VCore Voltage Response:* Fast
*VCore Loadline Calibration:* Medium


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So far so great,I OCed my CPU to 4.2 GHz and the temps are still the same or maybe more by 2c and I OCed the RAM to 1866 MHz


----------



## Aparition

You can report your own post for a mod to delete it. Just say double post. Click the flag in the post.

Ivy has a Vid voltage setting which is controlled by the chip. Each frequency has a different Vid. So you should see a small temp increase as you increase frequency.

Raising frequency before raising voltage is a good way to overclock as you'll find the lowest voltage setting for the cpu.







it can be time consuming though.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can report your own post for a mod to delete it. Just say double post. Click the flag in the post.
> 
> Ivy has a Vid voltage setting which is controlled by the chip. Each frequency has a different Vid. So you should see a small temp increase as you increase frequency.
> 
> Raising frequency before raising voltage is a good way to overclock as you'll find the lowest voltage setting for the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be time consuming though.


I'm happy with the clock now since I'm on stock voltage now ,when I get a good cooler I'll OC even more and raise the voltage


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> You can report your own post for a mod to delete it. Just say double post. Click the flag in the post.
> 
> Ivy has a Vid voltage setting which is controlled by the chip. Each frequency has a different Vid. So you should see a small temp increase as you increase frequency.
> 
> Raising frequency before raising voltage is a good way to overclock as you'll find the lowest voltage setting for the cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it can be time consuming though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy with the clock now since I'm on stock voltage now ,when I get a good cooler I'll OC even more and raise the voltage
Click to expand...

I'm happy that your happy with your rig man...


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm happy that your happy with your rig man...


I'm happy that Malmetal is happy that He's happy that you are happy with your rig.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm happy that Malmetal is happy that He's happy that you are happy with your rig.


LOL and I'm happy for you all







,anyways back to buisness.So I just OCed my CPU to 4.3 GHz with stock voltage BUT I got a blue screen and there was an error about dumping physical system memory so I was wondering was that because of my low ram or was it because of an unstable OC,notice that 4.2 ran stable all night while mining at full load


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I'm happy that your happy with your rig man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy that Malmetal is happy that He's happy that you are happy with your rig.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I'm happy that Malmetal is happy that He's happy that you are happy with your rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL and I'm happy for you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,anyways back to buisness.So I just OCed my CPU to 4.3 GHz with stock voltage BUT I got a blue screen and there was an error about dumping physical system memory so I was wondering was that because of my low ram or was it because of an unstable OC,notice that 4.2 ran stable all night while mining at full load
Click to expand...


----------



## malmental

using XMP for the RAM in the BIOS.?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> using XMP for the RAM in the BIOS.?


What?I only changed the multiplier for the ram to 18.66 instead of 16


----------



## malmental

so your overclocking the RAM to 1866 but it's actually 1600 RAM.?


----------



## Casterina

Can someone help me with my i5 3570K overclock please,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422135/desperate-overclocking-help


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so your overclocking the RAM to 1866 but it's actually 1600 RAM.?


Yup it's original clock is 1600 and I OCed it to 1866


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> so your overclocking the RAM to 1866 but it's actually 1600 RAM.?
> 
> 
> 
> Yup it's original clock is 1600 and I OCed it to 1866
Click to expand...

it might not be stable @ 1866, your gonna have to figure that one out.
I'd set it to XMP for 1600 for now and disable Spectrum so it stays @ 100.00
and depending on your BIOS settings/options also set it to 1:1


----------



## malmental

ABD EL HAMEED
I just pulled up your BIOS, gonna take a look.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> it might not be stable @ 1866, your gonna have to figure that one out.
> I'd set it to XMP for 1600 for now and disable Spectrum so it stays @ 100.00
> and depending on your BIOS settings/options also set it to 1:1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> ABD EL HAMEED
> I just pulled up your BIOS, gonna take a look.


Thanks I'll reset the RAM settings to see which went wrong,Also could it be that 4 GB of RAM wasn't simply enough for my PC,I've been running multiple things and it did say dumping physical memory so maybe it was short on memory


----------



## malmental

good point on the 4GB of RAM...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> good point on the 4GB of RAM...


Ya I was going to get another stick but things weren't stable :/


----------



## Aparition

No Dumping memory is a BSOD recording function Windows does to prevent data loss.
It isn't a sign that you have too little or too much ram (never can have enough!).

Since you are opting for a high overclock on stock voltage you probably need to leave memory at defaults.
There is some connection between CPU and Memory overclocking, since the memory controller is on the CPU.

Its also impossible to tell which triggered the BSOD if you don't know what is %100 stable.
So by overclocking the ram you may have made the CPU unstable, or the Memory is not stable at those settings.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No Dumping memory is a BSOD recording function Windows does to prevent data loss.
> It isn't a sign that you have too little or too much ram (never can have enough!).
> 
> Since you are opting for a high overclock on stock voltage you probably need to leave memory at defaults.
> There is some connection between CPU and Memory overclocking, since the memory controller is on the CPU.
> 
> Its also impossible to tell which triggered the BSOD if you don't know what is %100 stable.
> So by overclocking the ram you may have made the CPU unstable, or the Memory is not stable at those settings.


OK thanks I'll test the CPU at 4.3 GHz then test memory


----------



## Casterina

I've the i5 3570K at 4.5GHz and at full load Core Voltage in CPU-Z shows 1.332V, 1.320V and 1.308V keeps changing, maximum temperature in RealTemp is 76°C

Got a BSOD after 30 minutes in Prime95, I use BlueScreenView and it says KMode Exception Not Handled, what does it mean?

CPU VCore is at 1.210V and DVID is at +0.020V


----------



## Aparition

Do you also see whea19 errors in event viewer?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

OK guys so I have good news and bad news
The good news is my CPU seems to be able to do 4.5 GHz on stock voltage
The bad news temps are insane,after mining and gaming at full load for a few hours I get up to 104c so I lowered it to 4.2 GHz again until I'm able to get a liquid cooler


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK guys so I have good news and bad news
> *The good news is my CPU seems to be able to do 4.5 GHz on stock voltage*
> The bad news temps are insane,after mining and gaming at full load for a few hours I get up to 104c so I lowered it to 4.2 GHz again until I'm able to get a liquid cooler


Huh? How? What is CPU-z saying your voltage is at? I'm totally skeptical because I don't see how that is possible. If it is...


----------



## DeXel

double


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK guys so I have good news and bad news
> The good news is my CPU seems to be able to do 4.5 GHz on stock voltage
> The bad news temps are insane,after mining and gaming at full load for a few hours I get up to 104c so I lowered it to 4.2 GHz again until I'm able to get a liquid cooler


I hope that stock doesn't mean you left vcore at auto. That's NOT stock.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Huh? How? What is CPU-z saying your voltage is at? I'm totally skeptical because I don't see how that is possible. If it is...


Well I didn't change the voltage so it's supposed to be stock so maybe I won the chip lottery


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well I didn't change the voltage so it's supposed to be stock so maybe I won the chip lottery


That only means that the motherboard decides for you what voltage to apply. It must be supplying some insane high voltage atm.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> That only means that the motherboard decides for you what voltage to apply. It must be supplying some insane high voltage atm.


Hmm maybe I'll check the voltage settings maybe it's auto like you said
Also what are the stock volts?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Huh? How? What is CPU-z saying your voltage is at? I'm totally skeptical because I don't see how that is possible. If it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I didn't change the voltage so it's supposed to be stock so maybe I won the chip lottery
Click to expand...

This is how you get your board to run on actual stock voltage:

Go to the setting for vcore voltage. Change it from "Auto" to "Normal". The following line is offset voltage and will light up after you do that. Leave that offset setting on zero.

(edit): Oh... what I forgot. This is for the old school looking part of the BIOS. If you are on the part with the 3D graphics, you can get to the old school part by hitting Escape (or I think maybe F1).


----------



## Aparition

LOL ya auto setting is OK to 4.2 Ghz, but anything higher is hugely increases voltage.
~1.125 volts is stock for stock frequency.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> This is how you get your board to run on actual stock voltage:
> 
> Go to the setting for vcore voltage. Change it from "Auto" to "Normal". The following line is offset voltage and will light up after you do that. Leave that offset setting on zero.
> 
> (edit): Oh... what I forgot. This is for the old school looking part of the BIOS. If you are on the part with the 3D graphics, you can get to the old school part by hitting Escape (or I think maybe F1).


That will run it at VID voltage. VID sometimes changes with the multiplier. Also VID isn't always equal to the stock voltage either.

The only way to make sure it's stock is to run some stress test while everything is stock, and then record the voltage reported by CPU-Z and etc, and enter in the BIOS.


----------



## malmental

*stock voltage by his definition* only means the BIOS is set to AUTO voltage, your not running 4.5GHz with the same exact max voltage you would @ 3.4GHz.
so if you touched the offset in in any way then it's not stock voltage either, either over or underclocked.

it's not until you actually adjust the voltage it to a specific parameter and then tuning in your lowest voltage point to see where it's at
then compare that to stock 3.4GHz voltage...

then make that call of actually being stock voltage by your definition.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

OK I did find the CPU core voltage and found it on auto,BUT,for some reason I can't find the option to set it to normal and I don't know what is the stock voltage under load


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

COULD ANYBODY TELL ME THE STOCK VOLTAGE?!!


----------



## malmental

and to be honest I bet the AUTO setting has your voltage running way to high.
this is where either a manual setting or an offset setting comes into play.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> and to be honest I bet the AUTO setting has your voltage running way to high.
> this is where either a manual setting or an offset setting comes into play.


That's all great but what is the stock voltage under full load?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

No one seems to know what is the stock voltage so I did a bit of research and I found people running stock clock speeds with 1.2 v  I run mine at 4.2 at full load with 1.16 v and I used HWmonitor for monitoring it


----------



## Aparition

My stock volts were ~1.125 v
I said that in a previous post.
Idle volts are ~0.9xxx something volts.

Each chip will be slightly different because of the internal voltage - VID - of each chip. I'm sure motherboard BIOS has some small range as well which might assign a slightly higher voltage. At this low of voltage it is perfectly acceptable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> No one seems to know what is the stock voltage so I did a bit of research and I found people running stock clock speeds with 1.2 v  I run mine at 4.2 at full load with 1.16 v and I used HWmonitor for monitoring it


Are you assigning that voltage or is that still auto?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> My stock volts were ~1.125 v
> I said that in a previous post.
> Idle volts are ~0.9xxx something volts.
> 
> Each chip will be slightly different because of the internal voltage - VID - of each chip. I'm sure motherboard BIOS has some small range as well which might assign a slightly higher voltage. At this low of voltage it is perfectly acceptable.
> Are you assigning that voltage or is that still auto?


AUTO,that's why I wanted to know the stock voltage


----------



## Aparition

Ok that is a fantastic voltage by the way. So find in your bios where to manually set the voltage. Don't use offset until you have an idea of the voltage you are using.

With voltage locked, then start raising frequency again to see how high you can clock at 1.16v.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Edit:Sorry I wrote 1.16v a few posts back I meant 1.116v,Is that a good voltage for that clock?


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK I did find the CPU core voltage and found it on auto,BUT,for some reason I can't find the option to set it to normal and I don't know what is the stock voltage under load


Use page up/page down or + or - to change vcore options in the Gigabyte UEFI.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Use page up/page down or + or - to change vcore options in the Gigabyte UEFI.


OK thanks


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

So I've set the vcore to normal and OCed the CPU to 4.5 GHz and I found the voltage was 1.308v  so I made the vcore auto again and set the CPU to 4.3 GHz and it only took 1.116v it sometimes goes up to 1.128v for less than a second then returns to 1.116v which is the usual voltage under full load gonna see how 4.4 GHz does,My question is,Does it really need the extra 0.192v for the extra 0.2 GHz?


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Double


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> OK I did find the CPU core voltage and found it on auto,BUT,for some reason I can't find the option to set it to normal and I don't know what is the stock voltage under load


If you didn't yet find out how to do it... You select the field and type "normal" or maybe just "n" with the keyboard and press Enter. It will then say "Normal" in that field. I guess you could also switch to it from Auto by using the PgDn and PgUp keys, but I'm not sure.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> So I've set the vcore to normal and OCed the CPU to 4.5 GHz and I found the voltage was 1.308v  so I made the vcore auto again and set the CPU to 4.3 GHz and it only took 1.116v it sometimes goes up to 1.128v for less than a second then returns to 1.116v which is the usual voltage under full load gonna see how 4.4 GHz does,My question is,Does it really need the extra 0.192v for the extra 0.2 GHz?


No one can answer that but you. People do their overclocking by finding out at what settings they crash, and what settings are at the edge of that and still stable. They do this manually! You can't know if what the hardware does by itself is actually what's needed. You can't know if that 0.192v increase is what's needed if you don't experiment with different values for 4.3, 4.4 and 4.5 GHz.

You would need to read up on what the settings all do, but that particular board you have, there's not really much to know to get it to run well.

If you decide you will use _fixed_ voltage, you should go to the "3d power" screen and set it up like this, but with "Turbo" instead of "High":



Setting it to "Turbo" will cause the voltage to stay perfectly stable and not drop under load.

If you will use _offset_ voltage, you should also experiment with other values for that "VCore Loadline Calibration" (LLC) setting from that screenshot. Try "Low" to "High" for that. Those are values that would cause the voltage to drop if using fixed voltage, but will help in finding a stable offset voltage without very high vcore voltage under load.

That screenshot is pretty much everything that's important about overclocking with your board. If your CPU and board behaves like mine, no other special setting will help you when things don't want to run stable. You will only have to tweak VCore voltage.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> If you didn't yet find out how to do it... You select the field and type "normal" or maybe just "n" with the keyboard and press Enter. It will then say "Normal" in that field. I guess you could also switch to it from Auto by using the PgDn and PgUp keys, but I'm not sure.


When I did use normal with 4.5 GHz the voltage was 1.308v,That's a bit to high for stock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> No one can answer that but you. People do their overclocking by finding out at what settings they crash, and what settings are at the edge of that and still stable. They do this manually! You can't know if what the hardware does by itself is actually what's needed. You can't know if that 0.192v increase is what's needed if you don't experiment with different values for 4.3, 4.4 and 4.5 GHz.
> 
> You would need to read up on what the settings all do, but that particular board you have, there's not really much to know to get it to run well.
> 
> If you decide you will use _fixed_ voltage, you should go to the "3d power" screen and set it up like this, but with "Turbo" instead of "High":
> 
> 
> 
> Setting it to "Turbo" will cause the voltage to stay perfectly stable and not drop under load.
> 
> If you will use _offset_ voltage, you should also experiment with other values for that "VCore Loadline Calibration" (LLC) setting from that screenshot. Try "Low" to "High" for that. Those are values that would cause the voltage to drop if using fixed voltage, but will help in finding a stable offset voltage without very high vcore voltage under load.
> 
> That screenshot is pretty much everything that's important about overclocking with your board. If your CPU and board behaves like mine, no other special setting will help you when things don't want to run stable. You will only have to tweak VCore voltage.


OK gonna do it thanks


----------



## MillerLite1314

This a good batch? L210B487. i5-3570k from malay


----------



## malmental

I see we got us another convert from AMD....


----------



## Aparition

Rumor has it that the newest batches are running with better temps. Plug that chip in and see what you got!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Rumor has it that the newest batches are running with better temps. Plug that chip in and see what you got!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I see we got us another convert from AMD....


mal: Yes sir. AMD was pretty good but all the Intel setups I've owned have always felt markedly smoother and snappier than my AMD ones so I'm back.

Apparition: I'll fire it up as soon as I get my H80i back from corsair. I'm in the middle of a rebuild and just waiting on that, sleeving, arctic silver, and my paint to dry.


----------



## malmental

sounds nice, you should have a build log or at least post in-progress pics..









edit:
and I too am a former AMD runner.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sounds nice, you should have a build log or at least post in-progress pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> and I too am a former AMD runner.


Build log hyperlink in sig







I couldn't deal with the fact that my G53SX that I got when I got back from Afghanistan last spring when I was in the Marines outperforming my desktop in certain areas. Didn't seem justified Lol.


----------



## malmental

I can relate..
Oo-Rah..


----------



## MillerLite1314

Minor mistake. I meant the spring of 2012. OO-RAH. I'm stoked to get this chip in and see how she performs. My 4300 and 8320 both topped at 4.6ghz because of heat. Ambient in Hawaii doesn't help though.


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Minor mistake. I meant the spring of 2012. OO-RAH. I'm stoked to get this chip in and see how she performs. My 4300 and 8320 both topped at 4.6ghz because of heat. Ambient in Hawaii doesn't help though.


Do you live under a palm tree? Crank that A/C, yo!


----------



## MillerLite1314

Actually now that you mention it haha but seriously the house that we live in doesn't have central air so my house is rigged with fans


----------



## Purger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> Actually now that you mention it haha but seriously the house that we live in doesn't have central air so my house is rigged with fans


Ugh that sucks. That rig must be cooking then. And you, too.


----------



## MillerLite1314

84 degrees outside. 90 something in my house


----------



## MillerLite1314

Installed and running last night for a test run. As soon as my H80i gets here i'llcrank it up and validate


----------



## kazuya05

hi:
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899200


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kazuya05*
> 
> hi:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2899200


not bad but that GPU.....


----------



## kazuya05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> not bad but that GPU.....


very soon, wait


----------



## MillerLite1314

Temps are killing me right now. Might delid or rethink my cooling strategy. hmmm

http://valid.canardpc.com/ti5137


----------



## KnownDragon

http://valid.canardpc.com/j7nmy8 Hey I guess everyone has left for Haswell... I am just joining and a lot of the intel threads are really quiet.


----------



## m4paws

This is my new build which is mostly finished, except for graphics card and some OC'ing









http://valid.canardpc.com/2899977

Oops, forgot the batch number: 3238B995


----------



## KnownDragon

Awesome, I picked the wrong board to be honest. I got it on the low though but can overclock pretty decent. I would go with a 7950 for graphics. I believe amd is coming out shortly with another gpu and the 7950's should drop.


----------



## m4paws

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Awesome, I picked the wrong board to be honest. I got it on the low though but can overclock pretty decent. I would go with a 7950 for graphics. I believe amd is coming out shortly with another gpu and the 7950's should drop.


Nice rig you've got there







I don't know if I can go with a 7950 for now because I'll probably need to upgrade my PSU. I'm using an old Seasonic 500w right now. I'm not a big gamer so maybe I can get away with a 7770 or GTX650, you think? I'd basically be using it for video/photo editing.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4paws*
> 
> Nice rig you've got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can go with a 7950 for now because I'll probably need to upgrade my PSU. I'm using an old Seasonic 500w right now. I'm not a big gamer so maybe I can get away with a 7770 or GTX650, you think? I'd basically be using it for video/photo editing.


In my experience I had the pny gtx 650 and it played games fairly well but the 7770 my wife uses barely out performs it and can be crossfired.


----------



## Aparition

Get a GTX 650ti BOOST instead of a 650. A lot more performance and still very affordable.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Hi everyone new to the Thread


----------



## Essenbe

Glad to have you here.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Glad to have you here.


lol you know who I am right


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> lol you know who I am right


No, no I do not? Who might u be?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> No, no I do not? Who might u be?


lol ,You don't know me but Essenbe does


----------



## KnownDragon

Well nice to meet you.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> Well nice to meet you.


You too Dragon seems like a nice rounded person


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> You too Dragon seems like a nice rounded person


Yes my blood pressure meds make me nice and round lol.


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> lol you know who I am right


Yes, Mr. Finger, I know you well.


----------



## malmental

Hmm, what's going on here, are we making friends...?


----------



## MrfingerIII

I guess it seems this way I would like to be your friend too if you don't mind

My buddy Essenbe has taught me well about overclocking Ivy so i'm sure everyone else is just as good


----------



## malmental

Well any Hendrix lover is a friend of mine...
Purple Haze anyone.?


----------



## StealthTH

I finally got the gumption to OC my 3770k. This is about the lowest volts I could get it at stable. What is odd is I could get it Prime95 and OCCT stable at 1.2 volts at 4.5 but games and programs would crash at random. Bumped it to 1.224 and been rock solid, think I'm still within the safe zone.

http://valid.canardpc.com/i1195w


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StealthTH*
> 
> I finally got the gumption to OC my 3770k. This is about the lowest volts I could get it at stable. What is odd is I could get it Prime95 and OCCT stable at 1.2 volts at 4.5 but games and programs would crash at random. Bumped it to 1.224 and been rock solid, think I'm still within the safe zone.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/i1195w


I had the same experience with stress tests compared to normal programs. This was with both offset and fixed vcore voltage. Running prime95 for 24 hours seemed to be a very good test, but just a handful hours were not at all a proof of stability. The best method I could find was running chess engines while watching the Windows event viewer for WHEA-Logger warnings.


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I guess it seems this way I would like to be your friend too if you don't mind
> 
> My buddy Essenbe has taught me well about overclocking Ivy so i'm sure everyone else is just as good


I am not that good at it. I think my mobo is holding me back.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> I am not that good at it. I think my mobo is holding me back.


You plan on getting a better one ?

We almost have similar builds

I also run a 990fx Sabertooth 8350 antec 620 khuler 16 gb of corsair vengeance ram HD6870


----------



## KnownDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> You plan on getting a better one ?
> 
> We almost have similar builds
> 
> I also run a 990fx Sabertooth 8350 antec 620 khuler 16 gb of corsair vengeance ram HD6870


The asrock 990fx and the 8320 actually run really good. When I had it under my custom loop I could get around 5.3 max validation.

I was speaking of my 1155 build I bought a dz77gal-70k board. Intel's so called extreme board. The over clocking on that board is limiting.


----------



## Gregaroon

Updated Max OC

Username: Gregaroon
Max OC: 4.3GHZ
CPUZ Validation Link: http://valid.canardpc.com/2898054


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> The asrock 990fx and the 8320 actually run really good. When I had it under my custom loop I could get around 5.3 max validation.
> 
> I was speaking of my 1155 build I bought a dz77gal-70k board. Intel's so called extreme board. The over clocking on that board is limiting.


I know you were but I threw that in there because I read your specs /didn't mean to go off topic

Asrock has served me in the past but I am inclined to run with ASUS ,I can't stand MSI after buying there top end board the bios v-core is limited to 1.44 and trying to overclock beyond what those voltages will allow you need to use there control center program, to finish the job

I am not comfortable using windows type overclocking software

I would roll with ASUS they seem to be putting all the MB boards in their place


----------



## KnownDragon

@ MrfingerIII, I had never really thought about it, I hear a lot of rave reviews about the Asus board. I have been looking at them for some time now. I am always trying to push my chips to there max OC but with my Asrock board I did feel as if my 8320 could have went further on my custom loop. The tuff series mobo look really good and have a lot of function in them. Used one in my Mom-n-law build for her haswell.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnownDragon*
> 
> @ MrfingerIII, I had never really thought about it, I hear a lot of rave reviews about the Asus board. I have been looking at them for some time now. I am always trying to push my chips to there max OC but with my Asrock board I did feel as if my 8320 could have went further on my custom loop. The tuff series mobo look really good and have a lot of function in them. Used one in my Mom-n-law build for her haswell.


Then you already know the warm goodness that ASUS brings to the table ,I know for a fact you will get much further and the Tuff series have excellent heat spreaders


----------



## Yakikuze

hi, check out my worklog, im using i5 3470 only, but its still ivy bridge








http://www.overclock.net/t/1423648/magnus-opus-2-0-sff-build/20


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

So I guess I can't join with my shiny new 4930K?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> So I guess I can't join with my shiny new 4930K?


Jealous... and how's the OCing on haswell compared?


----------



## ccRicers

I have a 3570k right now but I pick 'other' because I'll be upgrading to a Xeon E3-1230 V2 soon.


----------



## megawatz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> I have a 3570k right now but I pick 'other' because I'll be upgrading to a Xeon E3-1230 V2 soon.


Why not a 3770k? It's extremely similar (from what I've read) in comparison to the 1230. You can overclock the 3770K, which would benefit more than the Xeon.

Although, the Xeon at stock could computate higher levels of algorithms, once you begin to overclock a 3770K, it wouldn't matter.

Unless you're not overclocking and want to save the money, then more power to you.


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Why not a 3770k? It's extremely similar (from what I've read) in comparison to the 1230. You can overclock the 3770K, which would benefit more than the Xeon.


1230-V2 costs $100 less and supports HT unlike 3570 variants for the same price.


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *megawatz*
> 
> Why not a 3770k? It's extremely similar (from what I've read) in comparison to the 1230. You can overclock the 3770K, which would benefit more than the Xeon.
> 
> 
> 
> 1230-V2 costs $100 less and supports HT unlike 3570 variants for the same price.
Click to expand...

I rather have overclocking...


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I rather have overclocking...


Since he wants a XEON he probably wants stability which is the opposite of OCing since it takes a long while to find the stable sweet spot


----------



## DeXel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I rather have overclocking...


Me to, but we're not him. He probably doesn't want to OC, or plans to run ECC memory, and probably few other reasons.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeXel*
> 
> Me to, but we're not him. He probably doesn't want to OC, or plans to run ECC memory, and probably few other reasons.


Exactly


----------



## brazilianloser

So i guess the list of folks in the club hasn't been updated in a while??? Have filled the required form at the front page a week in a half ago and so far nothing.


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So i guess the list of folks in the club hasn't been updated in a while??? Have filled the required form at the front page a week in a half ago and so far nothing.


Will do it now, I haven't really done it mainly due to the fact that this thread is slowly being buried into the backcountry threads.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Will do it now, I haven't really done it mainly due to the fact that this thread is slowly being buried into the backcountry threads.


Its understandable. Didn't meant to make ya work though


----------



## Swag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Will do it now, I haven't really done it mainly due to the fact that this thread is slowly being buried into the backcountry threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its understandable. Didn't meant to make ya work though
Click to expand...

It's ok.







I've been meaning to update it anyway. It's updated, just updated it like 30 seconds ago. You and everyone elses name should be popping up soon.









Welcome to the Club roster officially!


----------



## Vowels

What's a typical voltage required for 4.4 - 4.5GHz? I'm not sure if I got a poor clocking chip because I'm using an offset of +0.025V with high/50% LLC and I can't pass an hour of Prime95 custom blend. Voltage reads 1.256V in CPU-Z.

I might just resign to 4.3GHz


----------



## chronicfx

1.13 to 1.2v


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vowels*
> 
> What's a typical voltage required for 4.4 - 4.5GHz? I'm not sure if I got a poor clocking chip because I'm using an offset of +0.025V with high/50% LLC and I can't pass an hour of Prime95 custom blend. Voltage reads 1.256V in CPU-Z.
> 
> I might just resign to 4.3GHz


Keep playing with your LLC settings, I get about 1.6~1.7V when I have an offset of +0.025v, LLC Level 2.

My 4.5Ghz needs 1.15v (neg. offset) and 4.7Ghz needs 1.264v (+0.120 offset).


----------



## Aparition

If you are overclocking your memory you will need more voltage, not much, but a little more.
I have 1.28v with %25 LLC using offset. This is a safe voltage. I was using lower ~ 1.26 but had some errors in a couple of programs, not Prime95.


----------



## andre02

Hi, i have a 3570K cpu, and Z77 OC Formula mb. When i tried to overclock i used those predefined profiles (of the Nick Shih dude) and got to 4.2 and then to 4.5. For 4.5 the voltage in CPUZ was 1.200V. Can i trust this voltage reading, or do i have to do some manual overclocking and see exactly what it is , maybe higher, maybe lower. Can i say that my cpu needs 1.200V for 4.5 GHz ?

Is this a good voltage for a 4.5GHz overclock ?


----------



## deepor

Your CPU is unique. You can't say anything about what it really needs when you use a profile. You have to experiment yourself. You can use the profile for all weird settings that might be important for successful overclocking on your board, then manually change core voltage to find out what your CPU really wants.

Profiles like that are often suspicious because they might do things like change BCLK to something else than 100MHz, which you don't really want to do for normal use as it might cause data corruption everywhere, drives, USB, graphics, etc.

1.200V is not bad but also not good. It's something that sounds average.


----------



## Indiegreg

Hello everyone. I used an h80 cooler and got a 4.3 GHz oc max. Maybe I had a bad chip set but I want to see 4.8 after a delid. I'd upgrade to an Air 540 and then buy the 100i. Then over clock it. Maybe oc on a 3770k. That would be fun.


----------



## andre02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Your CPU is unique. You can't say anything about what it really needs when you use a profile. You have to experiment yourself. You can use the profile for all weird settings that might be important for successful overclocking on your board, then manually change core voltage to find out what your CPU really wants.
> 
> Profiles like that are often suspicious because they might do things like change BCLK to something else than 100MHz, which you don't really want to do for normal use as it might cause data corruption everywhere, drives, USB, graphics, etc.
> 
> 1.200V is not bad but also not good. It's something that sounds average.


It's ok, cause i didn't let it run just for a few minutes, i suspected from other opinions too that using a profile is not too good.

I would go to experimenting, but i don't know much about the settings in BIOS, and i could screw something up. I recently changed from a LGA775 platform. I have to "dig" a little more into how it's done, before going into doing it.

Could i just set the multiplier to 45 and leave everything else on auto, will that give me a good ideea on the voltage it needs ?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andre02*
> 
> It's ok, cause i didn't let it run just for a few minutes, i suspected from other opinions too that using a profile is not too good.
> 
> I would go to experimenting, but i don't know much about the settings in BIOS, and i could screw something up. I recently changed from a LGA775 platform. I have to "dig" a little more into how it's done, before going into doing it.
> 
> Could i just set the multiplier to 45 and leave everything else on auto, will that give me a good ideea on the voltage it needs ?


No, it will not give you a good idea. Auto will increase voltage through some sort of formula the board manufacturer thinks work with most CPUs.

To get stock voltage, you have to put core voltage on offset voltage with 0 offset (or something very close like +0.004V).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This will get you the core voltage that the CPU messages to the outside and demands from the board. That voltage is called "VID". It changes depending on what the CPU does at that moment.

You can always take a look at VID changing with a program that can show it, even if you override core voltage completely or if you run your voltage on Auto. HWINFO64 has it in its sensor window somewhere. A very simple program that can show only VID is CoreTemp.

VID is basically the stock voltage of your PC, but it still will increase somewhat when you go to a higher multiplier. The CPU will demand a little more than it does at stock speed, so I guess it's technically not quite stock voltage anymore if you overclock.



Ivy Bridge is a lot easier to overclock than what you've seen on LGA775. You increase core voltage as needed. As preparation, you pretty much just set LLC ("load line calibration") to make core voltage not drop a lot under load. That's it. There's basically nothing besides core voltage you will have to tweak.

If you use normal cooling, there's no way to use too much voltage. You will always run into problems with temperature before you reach dangerous voltage (something over 1.4V).

You should search for the ASRock Z77 overclocking guide somewhere in this sub-forum as ASRock has an interesting "turbo offset" voltage option that's not on the other boards. It is very easy to follow. The guide is structured well and split into simple steps you can just follow without reading much. It shows all important BIOS settings and what you should set them to before beginning. It comes with a zip archive of all programs used in the guide.


----------



## andre02

Thank you, you gave a lot of information. Didn't understand it all, but i will re-read it soon.


----------



## MeanBruce

Hey guys, had a delidding go sour last week and just got a new 3770K in this morning.

My last 3770K Malay was windows and my apps stable at 4.5Ghz 1.205volts, any lower volts and no boot.

This new chip is Costa Rican, and I'm windows and apps stable at 4.5Ghz 1.160volts and still dropping volts .005 per increment.

Is this an indication this new chip is more efficient silicon?

I just want to achieve the most efficient stable everyday OC for working, not benching or competing for numbers, just the lowest volts and the lowest heat and noise.

Thank you for any help on this.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/451160v_zps3072de4f.jpg.html

Got it Cinebench 11.5 stable at 4.5Ghz 1.160volts, that's good right? Guess I'll just keep dropping the volts until its no longer Cinebench stable or fails to boot.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/Cinebench45160v_zpseceb9a27.png.html


----------



## Aparition

It has been commented before that the newer 3770k's are better than the first release batch. That voltage looks great


----------



## MeanBruce

1.155volts windows, apps, Cinebench 11.5 stable, I love this CPU, and love I Costa Rica.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/451155v_zps31626245.png.html


----------



## MeanBruce

1.145volts? think I better stop right here, the Cinebench score dropped.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/45Ghz1145v_zps258b3678.png.html


----------



## MeanBruce

Could never reach 4.8Ghz with my last 3770K. Just used the recommended volts 1.33v, have not attempted to adjust down yet.

H100i cooling, hey George!









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/48133volts_zpsa6cea467.png.html


----------



## MeanBruce

Here's 5.2Ghz all cores, all threads, H100i. Sorry for the multi-posts I got excited.









http://s1177.photobucket.com/user/MeanBruce/media/5215v_zps913a9704.png.html


----------



## Aparition

Nice! ^


----------



## Pimphare

Hello everyone. I'm looking at getting some new ram for my system. I have an Intel I5 3570K and need to know what ram frequency is compatible. I know the specifications say Dual-channel DDR3 Memory Controller supports DDR3-1333 and DDR3-1600 memory, but can I use 1866 or higher? Would my chip down clock the ram if the ram is rated higher than 1600?


----------



## Aparition

I believe 2400 is the Max for Ivy.
I'm running 2133 on overclocked 1600 memory.

Refer to your motherboard what memory you can use.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I believe 2400 is the Max for Ivy.
> I'm running 2133 on overclocked 1600 memory.
> 
> Refer to your motherboard what memory you can use.


Okay, I think I understand this. My MSI Z77 Mpower mobo states DDR3 1066/1333/1600/1866*/2000*/2133*(OC), 2200*/2400*/2600*/2667*/2800*/3000*(OC, 22nm CPU required). My Intel I5 3570K states DDR3 1333,1600 at stock. So I should be able to achieve higher RAM frequencies once I overclock my chip right? Now if I use RAM rated at a higher frequency than my CPU's stock settings, would the RAM just be down clocked? I mean without over clocking my chip that is.

I do plan on doing some over clocking once I get my system water cooled. I'd like to know what my options are for now at stock settings.


----------



## Aparition

Ram and cpu clock are not linked with ivy. You can change one or both.
Intel spec is just what they state is their default supported settings, meaning that you will boot at those speeds.

For 2400 speed ram you will need to overclock to achieve that speed.
So you will boot at 1600 most likely then need to go into the bios to set the higher speed.

Motherboard is important because not all boards can support very high overclocks even though the cpu and ram can be.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Ram and cpu clock are not linked with ivy. You can change one or both.
> Intel spec is just what they state is their default supported settings, meaning that you will boot at those speeds.
> 
> For 2400 speed ram you will need to overclock to achieve that speed.
> So you will boot at 1600 most likely then need to go into the bios to set the higher speed.
> 
> Motherboard is important because not all boards can support very high overclocks even though the cpu and ram can be.


+1 rep Thank you for your help in understanding. I think I can manage now. Lol


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> I believe 2400 is the Max for Ivy.
> I'm running 2133 on overclocked 1600 memory.
> 
> Refer to your motherboard what memory you can use.


With a memory kit & IMC that can do it 2800Mhz + is doable. Much depends on the IMC though, I've had a 3570k that could only do 2200Mhz, out of 10 x 3770k I've had one that could not do more than 2600Mhz.


----------



## Pimphare

I don't want to get off topic on this thread so does anyone know where I can discuss overclocking ram? Is there an active thread here at OCN?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pimphare*
> 
> I don't want to get off topic on this thread so does anyone know where I can discuss overclocking ram? Is there an active thread here at OCN?


Do you know there's "XMP" profiles on the memory sticks? You have to enable that manually. It will automatically overclock to the numbers that were advertised for the memory kit you bought.

So if you bought 2133MHz RAM, it will overclock to that after you find the XMP option in your BIOS and enable it. It will also increase the timings and the voltage, not just speed. All of that is recorded in the XMP profile on the sticks.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Do you know there's "XMP" profiles on the memory sticks? You have to enable that manually. It will automatically overclock to the numbers that were advertised for the memory kit you bought.
> 
> So if you bought 2133MHz RAM, it will overclock to that after you find the XMP option in your BIOS and enable it. It will also increase the timings and the voltage, not just speed. All of that is recorded in the XMP profile on the sticks.


I haven't done much overclocking so I'm a noob. I wasn't aware of the XMP profiles. I was able to easily overclock my DDR3 1333mhz RAM to 1600. The timings did increase automatically. I didn't pay attention to the voltage though. I see lots of people claiming that the increased timings in theory would decrease performance. I ran MaxMEM2 to check and it increased performance. I can post my results if you'd like. I just don't want to intrude on this thread.


----------



## Aparition

Timings go up as frequency goes up, but that does not mean latency increases to the point of detracting performance.
The differences between 1333 cas 7 and 2400 cas 10 is only measurable in a benchmark. The bandwidth between 1333 and 1600, 2133 is measurable by the user though, such as in games.


----------



## Pimphare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> Timings go up as frequency goes up, but that does not mean latency increases to the point of detracting performance.
> The differences between 1333 cas 7 and 2400 cas 10 is only measurable in a benchmark. The bandwidth between 1333 and 1600, 2133 is measurable by the user though, such as in games.


I see. I probably wouldn't see much of an increase depending on the application. I mean an increase in a few nano seconds couldn't be seen in real world use.


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Hey guys,so I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Mobo,an I7 3770K,and RAMs like this: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX2000C9AD3T1K2_4GX.pdf
Now my RAMs are running at 1.65V which is not good for the CPU as I heard,but I've been told that if i increase the VTT voltage to 1.15V than I should be fine,there shouldn't be more between the two than 0.5V.But I've heard thet you should increase the VCCSA too...That has a 0.925V default value,some say I should leave that on default,some say I should increase that too,what do you guys think?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> Hey guys,so I have an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Mobo,an I7 3770K,and RAMs like this: http://www.valueram.com/datasheets/KHX2000C9AD3T1K2_4GX.pdf
> Now my RAMs are running at 1.65V which is not good for the CPU as I heard,but I've been told that if i increase the VTT voltage to 1.15V than I should be fine,there shouldn't be more between the two than 0.5V.But I've heard thet you should increase the VCCSA too...That has a 0.925V default value,some say I should leave that on default,some say I should increase that too,what do you guys think?


The Ivy IMC can run 1.65v but it is suggested to stay within the 1.5v spec, at least earlier because we didn't know how the extra volts would treat the IMC. Now I think Ivy is a tank, it can take a lot of punishment. So I wouldn't worry too much about it. I personally would not go over 1.65v though unless you are doing bench runs with dedicated cooling.

For the other voltages unless you are trying for absolute highest memory overclock I'd just leave them on Auto, unless that is unstable.


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Well i set it to XMP-2000 Mhz at 1.65V,VTT 1.15V,other voltages are default but fixed,not auto.


----------



## Jack Mac

So my ivy is a complete dud and I've been unhappy with it for over a year. Wish I picked the 2500k or 3770k that was there in the store. This thing can't even do 4.6 GHz and takes 1.36V for 4.5 and still throws WHEA errors. So I've been running 1.236V at 4.2 instead.


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> Well i set it to XMP-2000 Mhz at 1.65V,VTT 1.15V,other voltages are default but fixed,not auto.


If you manually change the vtt I believe you need to apply the voltage ratio change to the other values you mentioned if left at set, auto should be ok. I don't change the vtt myself.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> So my ivy is a complete dud and I've been unhappy with it for over a year. Wish I picked the 2500k or 3770k that was there in the store. This thing can't even do 4.6 GHz and takes 1.36V for 4.5 and still throws WHEA errors. So I've been running 1.236V at 4.2 instead.


Sell it and get another!


----------



## K1llrzzZ

If you use 1.65V RAMs you have to change the VTT to at least 1.15V becouse there shouldn't be more difference between the two than 0.5V,if there is,that could damage your CPUs Integrated Memory Controller.The other suff like PLL voltage,PHC voltage are fine on the default value,but fixed.The only thing i'm not sure at is whether i should increase the VCCSA or leave it at 0.925.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> If you use 1.65V RAMs you have to change the VTT to at least 1.15V becouse there shouldn't be more difference between the two than 0.5V,if there is,that could damage your CPUs Integrated Memory Controller.The other suff like PLL voltage,PHC voltage are fine on the default value,but fixed.The only thing i'm not sure at is whether i should increase the VCCSA or leave it at 0.925.


Do you remember where you've seen that 0.5V difference rule you mention? Can you point me to where to go to read up on that?


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Just google it,lot of people talking about this rule


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1llrzzZ*
> 
> Just google it,lot of people talking about this rule


This guide says you shouldn't go above 1.1V with normal cooling: http://www.overclock.net/t/1247413/ivy-bridge-overclocking-guide-with-ln2-guide-at-the-end

But according to that 0.5V rule, if you want to use 1.8V on RAM, you'd need at least 1.3V for VTT (and VCCSA on my board).


----------



## K1llrzzZ

Well if you use your RAMs at 1.8V then i guess you don't use "normal" cooling(i guess normal means reference?or air?).


----------



## deepor

I wanted to say, a typical air cooler or water cooling. That guide says to not go above 1.2V without liquid nitrogen, so nothing that can be used 24/7.

Those 1.8V was just some example that would actually need more than 1.2V on VTT with the 0.5V rule. I've seen people post they actually use that for their memory. The memory sticks won't get super hot or anything. I personally only ever used 1.8V for a short while when overclocking memory to see if errors would go away.

1.65V or 1.7V also already seem suspicious with the 0.5V rule putting VTT to 1.15V and 1.2V.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Had my 3770k for 6 mos now and only just occurred to me to check my batch and stepping, which is a C!


----------



## 21276

Flatliner can join? Only picked up this 3570k a few weeks ago and still stuck with the stock cooler but got it to 4.5ghz on 1.284v last night. I wasn't trying to tweak it to anything special, it was just a first quick attempt at OC'ing this chip since picking it up otherwise I'm sure I could have A) gone higher and B) used less volts. Temps were perfectly fine and I didn't do any benching so I wasn't too worried about the stock cooler. Once I get something better I'll actually keep a 24/7 OC and see how far I can push it.

http://valid.canardpc.com/uj6jji


----------



## DevinR

hey guys hope i can play in your club! running an i5 3570k at 5.1 ghz at 1.28 vcore stable. i submitted my form so looking forward to coming aboard


----------



## Swag

*As of December 16, 2013:*
Spreadsheet has been updated, everyone who submitted a form, welcome to the club officially.
Remember, since this thread is becoming less and less popular, I only update the spreadsheet once every few posts or at least more than one applicant.


----------



## vilius572

Hello guys! Is there someone who have i7 3770k and don't overclock it? I have i7 3770 and I can't overclock it so much (It won't be stable) so I asking if someone want do make a deal. You give me i7 3770k and I give you fully working i7 3770 and 40$ because that's the price difference on newegg (Actually 35$)

So if you are interested to swap i7 3770k to i7 3770 and 40$ just contact me on PM.


----------



## vilius572

Anyone?


----------



## kazuya05

i7 3770k 1.33 v 4.8 ghz 7/24 stable.

http://valid.canardpc.com/v64gb7


----------



## ryboto

I inadvertently made my i5 3570k a single-channel only chip while delidding, so now i'm considering a 3770k... should I just play the lottery with batch numbers, or should I see if Microcenter can let me pick and choose?


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> I inadvertently made my i5 3570k a single-channel only chip while delidding, so now i'm considering a 3770k... should I just play the lottery with batch numbers, or should I see if Microcenter can let me pick and choose?


If you are within the 15 day return policy you can return the chip as often as you like.
Just don't de-lid it and try to return it


----------



## Widde

I'd like to join







But there is a slight problem. Have no idea what's causing it but everytime I try and validate with cpu-z my computer completely locks up. The OC is 100% stable so I dont know what it is :S


----------



## kazuya05

new o.c 7/24 1.34v 4.9 ghz stable


----------



## ryboto

Got my replacement 3570k. Not an amazing overclocker. 4.6ghz, 1.288v. It seems stable here, could push it further, but thermally limited, and don't want to risk the delid again until I get a job. BUT, I should consider better cooling, since I'm hitting just over 80C now, and it'll be worse in the summer. Considering the H90, since I think it's the largest AIO I can fit. It's either that route, or buy two Gentle Typhoons and mount them to the air cooler....will the AIO give better temps?


----------



## Widde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Got my replacement 3570k. Not an amazing overclocker. 4.6ghz, 1.288v. It seems stable here, could push it further, but thermally limited, and don't want to risk the delid again until I get a job. BUT, I should consider better cooling, since I'm hitting just over 80C now, and it'll be worse in the summer. Considering the H90, since I think it's the largest AIO I can fit. It's either that route, or buy two Gentle Typhoons and mount them to the air cooler....will the AIO give better temps?


I'd call you lucky







Mine does 4.5 at 1.35v







need 1.47v to keep it stable at 4.8


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Widde*
> 
> I'd call you lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 4.5 at 1.35v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need 1.47v to keep it stable at 4.8


Well, I was even luckier then with my first chip. It did 4.6ghz with 1.23v, not a ton better, but enough that temps were a tad cooler. I was greedy and screwed up the delid. I suppose I'll wait to see how the CoolCloud cooler performs before I jump on the H90..


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> Got my replacement 3570k. Not an amazing overclocker. 4.6ghz, 1.288v. It seems stable here, could push it further, but thermally limited, and don't want to risk the delid again until I get a job. BUT, I should consider better cooling, since I'm hitting just over 80C now, and it'll be worse in the summer. Considering the H90, since I think it's the largest AIO I can fit. It's either that route, or buy two Gentle Typhoons and mount them to the air cooler....will the AIO give better temps?


ive got an antec kuhler h2o 620 AIO on mine at 5.1 ghz and i only hit 82 cel on IBT but im only at 1.28 vcore as well. the antec 920 has pretty good performance and i know a guy that overclocked his 3770k to 5.2 ghz stable with that cooler. ive had a good experience with my setup, others not so much. i feel like getting a decent cooler is just as hard as getting a decent cpu. without building a custom water loop anyways


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> ive got an antec kuhler h2o 620 AIO on mine at 5.1 ghz and i only hit 82 cel on IBT but im only at 1.28 vcore as well. the antec 920 has pretty good performance and i know a guy that overclocked his 3770k to 5.2 ghz stable with that cooler. ive had a good experience with my setup, others not so much. i feel like getting a decent cooler is just as hard as getting a decent cpu. without building a custom water loop anyways


That's an insane chip! Don't think I could ever get that lucky...in the 0.1% of OC'ers you are.


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> That's an insane chip! Don't think I could ever get that lucky...in the 0.1% of OC'ers you are.


i guess man. this is the first intel chip ive owned in 10 years and i bought it off amazon over the newr haswell chips. mainly because ivybridge was already proven and performance was similar. i have smashed some benchmarks tho


----------



## Jack Mac

I wish I had a 3570K capable of doing at least 4.5GHz. I don't really want to upgrade, but I need more power. 4.4GHz doesn't really cut it for me, especially because of the voltage I need for it.


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DevinR*
> 
> i guess man. this is the first intel chip ive owned in 10 years and i bought it off amazon over the newr haswell chips. mainly because ivybridge was already proven and performance was similar. i have smashed some benchmarks tho


besides you, I've only read of maybe 1-2 ivy's that did 5ghz with less than 1.45-1.5v. And I only saw proof for one of those accounts, and most people in the thread thought it was bogus.

Post yours here- http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_100
-yours would be the highest clock with the lowest voltage. What's interesting is we have the same batch chips, and even same letter, mine's 3310A855. I haven't pushed it further, will hit a temp wall soon.


----------



## Capwn

Testing the chip I got back from RMA..
Thanks intel








http://valid.canardpc.com/ndxyj3


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Testing the chip I got back from RMA..
> Thanks intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ndxyj3


I need more voltage than that for 4.3.


----------



## Widde

Any need to upgrade to a 3770k?







Got 2 R9 290s, Just want some confirmation that i'm not cpu bottlenecked. Might get a better overclocker aswell







Thinking of checking some mates chips and see what they can do and maybe switch with them since they dont freaking know how to oc xD


----------



## DevinR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> besides you, I've only read of maybe 1-2 ivy's that did 5ghz with less than 1.45-1.5v. And I only saw proof for one of those accounts, and most people in the thread thought it was bogus.
> 
> Post yours here- http://www.overclock.net/t/1247869/official-the-ivy-bridge-stable-suicide-club-guides-voltages-temps-bios-templates-inc-spreadsheet/0_100
> -yours would be the highest clock with the lowest voltage. What's interesting is we have the same batch chips, and even same letter, mine's 3310A855. I haven't pushed it further, will hit a temp wall soon.


i would go through all that trouble but last time i did all i got was ASRock mobo's dont show correct voltages blah blah blah. so i dont even care anymore lol my pc runs great and thats all i care about!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

ive been going over this in my head over and over. I have a i7 3770 non-k. Been debating if it will be worth replacing as I game only. I do know that my GPU is fairly weak by todays standards but Im wondering by todays cpu standards if this i7 3770 is still capable. would would be a % difference lets say if I switched to a 4670k or even a 4770k. I am not a massive OCer so I really dont explore overclocking much


----------



## staffy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> ive been going over this in my head over and over. I have a i7 3770 non-k. Been debating if it will be worth replacing as I game only. I do know that my GPU is fairly weak by todays standards but Im wondering by todays cpu standards if this i7 3770 is still capable. would would be a % difference lets say if I switched to a 4670k or even a 4770k. I am not a massive OCer so I really dont explore overclocking much


unless your going to overclock it and get good cooling and have the luck of a good chip not worth the cost of a new mobo and cpu,haswell is notorious for cpu's that wont go past 4.3-4.4 with big volts which means high temps. better off to overclock your graphics card. just my opinion


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Testing the chip I got back from RMA..
> Thanks intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ndxyj3


Phffffffffffffffffft

Got ya beat


----------



## Capwn

Now if only I had a damn board to bench this chip on......


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Now if only I had a damn board to bench this chip on......


If only I had a chip like that to put in a board


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Now if only I had a damn board to bench this chip on......


Damn Asus and their shoddy RMA dept


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Damn Asus and their shoddy RMA dept


is the Asus RMA really that bad? I've been on multiple forums lately reading multiple threads and just been seeing more complaints than compliments


----------



## Capwn

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is the Asus RMA really that bad? I've been on multiple forums lately reading multiple threads and just been seeing more complaints than compliments


Oh this is gonna be funny to watch


----------



## Moparman

No joke.. too bad we dont know any one at the rma center lol







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Damn Asus and their shoddy RMA dept


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Oh this is gonna be funny to watch


Not funny







Legitimate question. Search feature doesn't make these questions any better


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Testing the chip I got back from RMA..
> Thanks intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ndxyj3


Dear lord wow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Phffffffffffffffffft
> 
> Got ya beat


I am......speechless.............


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

One time I thought my chip transformed into the Hulk for real


----------



## Aparition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> One time I thought my chip transformed into the Hulk for real


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> One time I thought my chip transformed into the Hulk for real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A little bit below the average for that vcore. Still nice though.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is the Asus RMA really that bad? I've been on multiple forums lately reading multiple threads and just been seeing more complaints than compliments


Asus rma is disgusting. It's awful. I have had 3 rma's and each time it took forever and once they even lost my gpu. There facebook are flooded with horrible rma stories.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Asus rma is disgusting. It's awful. I have had 3 rma's and each time it took forever and once they even lost my gpu. There facebook are flooded with horrible rma stories.


I found them okay for laptops, but they still took much longer and were less easy to deal with vs dell (the only other company I've ever had to RMA a part for).


----------



## josear33

Hi there,

Seeing clocks, vcore, temps and all that stuff from people here on the forums, I keep wondering if I got the bad chip of the tray, as of now, I just can get 4.4 @ 1.21v for my lidded-3770k, and if I target 4.5, cannot set nothing below 1.26v.
Got a H80 on it, seated with liquidcoolaboratory ultra, push-pulling with 2 NF-F12 as front intake.

Don't know what to think, as with this setup I'm getting 60ºC average after several 1 hour Prime95 runs (which I consider pretty good).
On idleing/normal activity, get temps on a 27ºC - 40ºC range (that's a 33º average).

That's with turbo disabled, core and cpu LLC set to extreme.

Room temp is around 20ºC

Would someone give me some feedback about it all?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## deepor

You could stop worrying about the voltage and instead only look at temperatures. You might get another 300 MHz out of it, I'm guessing. You should be prepared to need +0.05V or more for every added 100 MHz at this point. Your CPU would run at 4.7 GHz at the end, temperatures perhaps still below 85 C in your prime95 stress testing.

Try setting LLC to "Turbo" instead of "Extreme". The voltage used while running prime95 will be a bit lower than what it currently uses, but you might need to increase the vcore setting a little. "Extreme" increases voltage a little under full load, "Turbo" keeps the voltage completely flat and constant, as far as I know.

*EDIT:* You know... what I'm suggesting is perhaps a little crazy. You should be aware of that. It's perhaps dangerous, running the CPU at 1.35V all the time. Additionally, if the room gets to 30 C on summer days, and you're testing things now, you have to keep this in mind. If you are seeing something like 80 C now, the same situation will be 90 C in a 30 C room.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> Seeing clocks, vcore, temps and all that stuff from people here on the forums, I keep wondering if I got the bad chip of the tray, as of now, I just can get 4.4 @ 1.21v for my lidded-3770k, and if I target 4.5, cannot set nothing below 1.26v.
> Got a H80 on it, seated with liquidcoolaboratory ultra, push-pulling with 2 NF-F12 as front intake.
> 
> Don't know what to think, as with this setup I'm getting 60ºC average after several 1 hour Prime95 runs (which I consider pretty good).
> On idleing/normal activity, get temps on a 27ºC - 40ºC range (that's a 33º average).
> 
> That's with turbo disabled, core and cpu LLC set to extreme.
> 
> Room temp is around 20ºC
> 
> Would someone give me some feedback about it all?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That's perfectly normal... Every chip gets the the clock where it needs much more vcore for a 100mhz bump..
You have a chip that i'm sure everybody would be happy having..
1.26v at 4.5ghz is amazing, if youre looking for a chip better than that your going to need 6 numbers for the lottery cause you already won with 5


----------



## josear33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> You could stop worrying about the voltage and instead only look at temperatures. You might get another 300 MHz out of it, I'm guessing. You should be prepared to need +0.05V or more for every added 100 MHz at this point. Your CPU would run at 4.7 GHz at the end, temperatures perhaps still below 85 C in your prime95 stress testing.
> 
> Try setting LLC to "Turbo" instead of "Extreme". The voltage used while running prime95 will be a bit lower than what it currently uses, but you might need to increase the vcore setting a little. "Extreme" increases voltage a little under full load, "Turbo" keeps the voltage completely flat and constant, as far as I know.
> 
> *EDIT:* You know... what I'm suggesting is perhaps a little crazy. You should be aware of that. It's perhaps dangerous, running the CPU at 1.35V all the time. Additionally, if the room gets to 30 C on summer days, and you're testing things now, you have to keep this in mind. If you are seeing something like 80 C now, the same situation will be 90 C in a 30 C room.


Thanks, I always try to keep in mind that is delta temps what we're treating here. I'll set LLC to turbo, and report back after testing. I'll raise a little the multiplier and the vcore as well and see how it goes, getting 4.6 on the 70ºC (fingers crossed) range would still be comfortable to me

*EDIT:* I should state that I'm reporting absolute core temps, not delta. Just wanted to note that I'm aware of how environment affects the system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> That's perfectly normal... Every chip gets the the clock where it needs much more vcore for a 100mhz bump..
> You have a chip that i'm sure everybody would be happy having..
> 1.26v at 4.5ghz is amazing, if youre looking for a chip better than that your going to need 6 numbers for the lottery cause you already won with 5


Thanks, I'm glad to hear that. I was a little worried about it, as in many ivy reviews saw people getting stock clocks on pretty low voltages, and knowing that temps go in a non-linear scale with ivy as voltage raises, I thought I made the wrong choice going on 3770k for overclocking.

I know 4,4-4,5 is quite a conservative overclock for a 'k' chip, but on a future I plan getting a new case for a custom loop (thought of a corsair 540) with 240 rads, as right now I cannot install one of those without modding the case (I'm sporting a Z11 plus).

By the way, on a custom single loop (just CPU) with a 240 rad, do you have an estimation of what improvement to expect?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KingT

I have a 3770K that does 4.5GHz on 1.20V under LOAD, possibly it can go lower on the voltage.

Also runs pretty cool with 74C max core temperature under P95 stress test ( Noctua NH-D14, no delid ).

I wonder how it stands on *good-average-bad* chart for 3770K processors.

CHEERS..


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingT*
> 
> I have a 3770K that does 4.5GHz on 1.20V under LOAD, possibly it can go lower on the voltage.
> 
> Also runs pretty cool with 74C max core temperature under P95 stress test ( Noctua NH-D14, no delid ).
> 
> I wonder how it stands on *good-average-bad* chart for 3770K processors.
> 
> CHEERS..


If it runs at 4.5 Ghz with 1.2V i would say your CPU is in the upper 25% (very good)

I just got myself a Swifttech H220 to overclock my 3570k a bit more.
The overclock i stayed with for a long time was 4.5Ghz @1.208V, unfortunatly my CPU needs a quiet high increase in Voltage for 4.6Ghz.
Right now im stability testing at 4.6Ghz on 1.248V, seems to be stable so far.

Temperatures at 4.6 Ghz are 65/72/73/66 °C Maximum, most of the time cores 1&4 are hovering at about 62°C and cores 2&4 at 68°C.
I really hate that i get a 5°C temperature difference between those cores, but there is nothing i can really do about that (im no fan of delidding







)








Also the temps look a bit high to me (I mean, H220, i expected more ^^) but i only got a 1°C increase in temps on all cores going from 4.5 to 4.6 Ghz, so i got that going for me which is nice


----------



## grunion

My 3770K/P8Z77-I Deluxe.

Does 4.8 at 1.248 under load, but temps get off the charts.


----------



## vilius572

Can someone answer me fast? What is original voltage for i7 3770 non-k ?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone answer me fast? What is original voltage for i7 3770 non-k ?


Each one is different, we can't answer that.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone answer me fast? What is original voltage for i7 3770 non-k ?


It's honestly unique to your CPU. The CPU messages a value to the board and the board sets that. That value is called "VID" and you can look at it in the program HWINFO for example.

The value dynamically changes depending on what the CPU is doing. That's complicating things and there's no fixed stock voltage.

You typically get exactly that voltage by enabling offset overclocking and then using zero offset. "Auto" settings might do something strange.

In practice, it should be something below 1.2V at most, I'm guessing.


----------



## vilius572

I don't need answer anymore. I just set cpu to 4 ghz and 1.125v. and it runs stable.


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> Can someone answer me fast? What is original voltage for i7 3770 non-k ?


I dont think there is really a stock voltage. At least i never found one. But i would guess it might be something between 1 and 1.1V (considering I'm able to do 4Ghz with less than one Volt on a fairly good chip)


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I dont think there is really a stock voltage. At least i never found one. But i would guess it might be something between 1 and 1.1V (considering I'm able to do 4Ghz with less than one Volt on a fairly good chip)


after some usage I found out that it wasn't stable so I set voltage to 1.135v and it's really stable


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> after some usage I found out that it wasn't stable so I set voltage to 1.135v and it's really stable


I know that Issue








I often had the Problem that the voltage i needed to get the CPU Prime-Stable was 0,01V-0.02V lower than i needed to be stable in every Programm.


----------



## gatornation240

Re-Applied my OC after taking it off for BF4 launch thinking it was not stable







, changed from H100 to a Noctua NHU9B on my 3570K @ 4.5 1.280V BF4 runs fine now, I guess our OCs were stable after all


----------



## 4LC4PON3

edited never mind my question


----------



## djthrottleboi

filled out the form but brought oc down from 5.0GHZ to 4.8GHz as temps start hitting 90C now staying comfortably in the 70's


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I dont think there is really a stock voltage. At least i never found one. But i would guess it might be something between 1 and 1.1V (considering I'm able to do 4Ghz with less than one Volt on a fairly good chip)


For my chip it's 1.175V. Kind of ridiculous since I can easily run 4Ghz at 1.040. Makes me wonder.


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> I know that Issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I often had the Problem that the voltage i needed to get the CPU Prime-Stable was 0,01V-0.02V lower than i needed to be stable in every Programm.


I want i7 3770k so bad!







Currently I running 4.0ghz @1.135v and it's looks stable but I still want K chip


----------



## d1nky

just bought one of these ivy things for benching

think i got lucky with this chip

http://hwbot.org/submission/2488143_

http://hwbot.org/submission/2489185_


----------



## josear33

WOW! What settings and cooling setup were you running on that?


----------



## vilius572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> WOW! What settings and cooling setup were you running on that?


When you open link down there, it says gallery and there are picture of table. On table can you see all components he used


----------



## josear33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> When you open link down there, it says gallery and there are picture of table. On table can you see all components he used


I saw it in the second monitor as I was clicking "submit".... sorry







!!


----------



## d1nky

im an intel noob so bios was just a jump above stock, never been over 1.5vcore.

5.3ghz needs 1.37v and 5.5ghz 1.49v

360+240 rad (extended xspc rasa kit)


----------



## josear33

Those are impressive results... impressive cooling setup also ... afaik 1.49 v can fry Ivy really fast!!


----------



## d1nky

I was told not to go above 1.5v for benching so didnt lol

i wont got that high again unless on LN2/dice

but it can boot on 5.6ghz 1.49v, just not stable enough for benches. also should be getting some better ram to improve the scores!


----------



## josear33

Also, is a delidded chip? if not, delid may help getting some more juice out of it.
I tried with mine, but after a couple of whacks, the IHS didn't want to tear out, so I stopped... I thought it was a signal from "above"....
that....
and also that I accidentally bended a pin from the socket.... sucessfully repaired it with a little screwdriver, but it was one of those panic moments...


----------



## d1nky

im not de-lidding, this thing is pretty golden and will go subzero soon enough. plus i dont want to destroy it, its my brand new baby!

i keep hearing about degradation, i take it these things are fragile then. i just came from an Fx-8350 that could take >1.75v and <5.8ghz on water. no signs of damage or anything


----------



## Aparition

No, I've heard nothing about degradation with Ivy. They are tough chips. You may see poor results if you melt it though









Those are awesome clocks.
Don't de-lid you are going to run cold. For some odd reason they clock better with stock IHS when benching cold.


----------



## d1nky

yea im definitely going subzero, should have some nice mems coming soon, then a pot etc!


----------



## djthrottleboi

i'm not in the list and i filled out the form yesterday or the day before. are they not updating?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aparition*
> 
> No, I've heard nothing about degradation with Ivy. They are tough chips. You may see poor results if you melt it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are awesome clocks.
> Don't de-lid you are going to run cold. For some odd reason they clock better with stock IHS when benching cold.


i hope it is a tough chip because it will get abused like a porn star!

this thread doesnt seem that lively lol


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i hope it is a tough chip because it will get abused like a porn star!
> 
> this thread doesnt seem that lively lol


Everyone is too busy playing with Haswell these days even though 90% of the retail chips are awful clockers.


----------



## d1nky

Ah screw the haswell, I chose ivy because it overclocks better.

I'm about to post a 5.6ghz cpuz


----------



## Aparition

Ya... Haswell has more tweaking parts so it looks like more fun. Ivy you find your limit and then that is it... not much to tweak unless you start using creative means.

Still amazing to see such high clocks








Looks like the reports are true, the first batch of Ivy are good clockers but have a hard time with heat. The newest releases show impressive temp control.

I might have to pick up another chip when the prices drop again. They are great CPU's.


----------



## Jack Mac

I would pick up another but I'm holding out until the end of the year to see what's available. I'm hoping for a $300 6 core 5820K, cheap 16GB DDR4 and a basic X99 motherboard.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I would pick up another but I'm holding out until the end of the year to see what's available. I'm hoping for a $300 6 core 5820K, cheap 16GB DDR4 and a basic X99 motherboard.


yea i want a 6 core but i dont want to go server cpu. i have the 3570k and i want more threads. i am oc'ed to 5GHz but i get too hot so i'm thinkig about bringing it down to 4.8


----------



## Jack Mac

Yeah, I want the extra CPU power for folding and to power CF 290s when I get my second one.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Yeah, I want the extra CPU power for folding and to power CF 290s when I get my second one.


i take it your sapphire has elpida mems (looking at the clocks) im thinking of a 290 in the near future.

until then im just benching while its cold out!


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> i take it your sapphire has elpida mems (looking at the clocks) im thinking of a 290 in the near future.
> 
> until then im just benching while its cold out!


Yeah, it's Elpida, but it's really not that bad. I'm happy with 1450.


----------



## josear33

After a few tests, I'm starting to feel I've reached the max out of my chip... Yesterday I tried 4.7 @ 1.3v and it won't even post.
CMOS reset, tried, 4.6 @ 1.3v, resulting in unstable win 8, while idleing at 40ºC...
Didn't bother to try 4.5, returned back to 4.4 @1.21v ... maybe some day, when I switch to carbide 540 + full custom loop instead of clc...

Is max reasonanble vcore 1.35v for a CLC (h80)?

Thx in advance!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> After a few tests, I'm starting to feel I've reached the max out of my chip... Yesterday I tried 4.7 @ 1.3v and it won't even post.
> CMOS reset, tried, 4.6 @ 1.3v, resulting in unstable win 8, while idleing at 40ºC...
> Didn't bother to try 4.5, returned back to 4.4 @1.21v ... maybe some day, when I switch to carbide 540 + full custom loop instead of clc...
> 
> Is max reasonanble vcore 1.35v for a CLC (h80)?
> 
> Thx in advance!


you should be able to get higher. i had the H60 at 4.9GHz 1.460vcore it had me at 77C


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you should be able to get higher. i had the H60 at 4.9GHz 1.460vcore it had me at 77C


Whut?
I dont believe you








I am at 4.6 Ghz 1.26V and hitting 70-72 °C on the core cooled by a Swifttech H220.


----------



## Tokztero

Intel Core i5-3570K Overclocked to 4.3GHz, very stable with Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## jdstock76

3770k @ 4.6Ghz currently. Not at home so I don't have my voltage ... Sorry! Kept cool by the Xigmatek DK2.


----------



## ice445

My 3570K is sitting at 4.4 at a comfortable 1.2V.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Capwn*
> 
> Testing the chip I got back from RMA..
> Thanks intel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ndxyj3


What is this? I don't even...

You must be able to do 5GHz at 1.15-1.20v? Wow... so jelly


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> Whut?
> I dont believe you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am at 4.6 Ghz 1.26V and hitting 70-72 °C on the core cooled by a Swifttech H220.


wow lol if you seen my readouts i'm serious. it sold on ebay fast too once they found out. it has to be mounted properly make sure the notches are facing up.


----------



## Richi3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> wow lol if you seen my readouts i'm serious. it sold on ebay fast too once they found out. it has to be mounted properly make sure the notches are facing up.


If you have posted your temps before ill trust you







It just seemed so unrealistic to me








My temps might be so high because of the bad IHS or to much TIM. Might as well be the Problems i had while mounting the CPU block. It was pretty difficult twohanded.
Just one question, what do you mean (which notches) by 'make sure the notches are facing up'?


----------



## Ziglez

Do you just used fix voltage? even though the cpu speed drops, it's ok to sit at 1.25volts?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Richi3*
> 
> If you have posted your temps before ill trust you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just seemed so unrealistic to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps might be so high because of the bad IHS or to much TIM. Might as well be the Problems i had while mounting the CPU block. It was pretty difficult twohanded.
> Just one question, what do you mean (which notches) by 'make sure the notches are facing up'?


look at my pics in my baby album but i haven't posted anything because i dont have many pics and then you can look at my posts in first time custom loop as i went to custom and was wondering why i had better luck with the h60 lol i'm fust now figuring out i need more fans but look at the mounting bracket that goes on the back of the mobo it has 2 completely straight legs then the other legs have legs that come down but have a slight bend before they go into the square those need to be facing up


----------



## Tcoppock

How is this overclock?


----------



## Chunin

Looks real nice if its also Prime95 and games stable, what is your VCORE?


----------



## mxthunder

Just finalized my 3770k OC.
Ended up at 4800 with 1.26v

I dont think I am going to de lid


----------



## Jack Mac

That's really nice, 1.26 won't even get me 4.3.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Just finalized my 3770k OC.
> Ended up at 4800 with 1.26v
> 
> I dont think I am going to de lid


how do you runs so low of a voltage? hell i need that oc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> That's really nice, 1.26 won't even get me 4.3.


lol i got 4.6 at vcore 1.29 i wish i could run 4.8 that low i would be there already. I think it is the way they oc as i need 1.390 for 4.8


----------



## Ukkooh

Is there any way to lower idle voltage without using turbo offset? My mobo has only one offset option which affects idle voltages too and for 5.0 I need around +0.20V offset which makes it idle at about ~1.15V with all power saving settings enabled. I'd be satisfied if I got it to idle at around 1V.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Is there any way to lower idle voltage without using turbo offset? My mobo has only one offset option which affects idle voltages too and for 5.0 I need around +0.20V offset which makes it idle at about ~1.15V with all power saving settings enabled. I'd be satisfied if I got it to idle at around 1V.


On an ASRock Z77 board, I've seen an "Additional Turbo Voltage" setting which was separate from the normal offset voltage setting. That could perhaps do exactly what you want. My current Gigabyte board does not have a setting like that, but your ASUS might?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> On an ASRock Z77 board, I've seen an "Additional Turbo Voltage" setting which was separate from the normal offset voltage setting. That could perhaps do exactly what you want. My current Gigabyte board does not have a setting like that, but your ASUS might?


My mobo doesn't have any turbo offset options. Only one offset option which affects idle too.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> My mobo doesn't have any turbo offset options. Only one offset option which affects idle too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Just finalized my 3770k OC.
> Ended up at 4800 with 1.26v
> 
> I dont think I am going to de lid


dont feel bad lol my gigabyte mobo boasts great power phases and yet asus boards are running the same oc's at a lower voltage. his is proof


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> dont feel bad lol my gigabyte mobo boasts great power phases and yet asus boards are running the same oc's at a lower voltage. his is proof


It is not about the mobo it is about the chip. For example mine needs 1.31V for 4.8 which isn't that low.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> It is not about the mobo it is about the chip. For example mine needs 1.31V for 4.8 which isn't that low.


its lower than 1.39 for 4.8GHz and asus mobos tend to run lower as my guy ordered his cpu with mine and he is running 1.26v 4.7 and for me to run 4.7 i need 1.360


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its lower than 1.39 for 4.8GHz and asus mobos tend to run lower as my guy ordered his cpu with mine and he is running 1.26v 4.7 and for me to run 4.7 i need 1.360


You should test both of the cpus in the same mobo to verify that. I'm 99% sure that he just got a little bit luckier in the silicon lottery.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> You should test both of the cpus in the same mobo to verify that. I'm 99% sure that he just got a little bit luckier in the silicon lottery.


i will try that maybe you are right. I only say that its probably the mobo because everyone with asusu mobos tend to have lower vcore settings but then again maybe they are running the same voltage and maybe the mobo adds more voltage to the fixed voltage they set.


----------



## mxthunder

keep in mind, if you are reading off software, they probably are not accurate anyways.
I was measuring mine with a multimeter.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> keep in mind, if you are reading off software, they probably are not accurate anyways.
> I was measuring mine with a multimeter.


i was going off the what we set the voltages to in the bios llc is at extreme so i may be off by less than 0.010 but i'm head on and i noticed asus users tend to do it with a lower vcore setting but maybe their llc is set differently and adds voltage without them knowing. rofl i didn't know intel went that high 37700k better be oc'ing to 48.0GHzs


----------



## mxthunder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i was going off the what we set the voltages to in the bios llc is at extreme so i may be off by less than 0.010 but i'm head on and i noticed asus users tend to do it with a lower vcore setting but maybe their llc is set differently and adds voltage without them knowing. rofl i didn't know intel went that high 37700k better be oc'ing to 48.0GHzs


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*


ikr at first i missed it too then i looked again like wow


----------



## friskiest

I've got a fairly nice little i5









3570K - 4.6GHz @ 1.176v - Not delidded / Custom water.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I've got a fairly nice little i5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3570K - 4.6GHz @ 1.176v - Not delidded / Custom water.


i have found that temps are a bit more stable when not dellidded


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i have found that temps are a bit more stable when not dellidded


I've been considering whether I should pop the lid off this one, but as it is now, there really isn't a need to.

Those temps are very manageable.

Will see how far I can push it before they start acting up.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I've been considering whether I should pop the lid off this one, but as it is now, there really isn't a need to.
> 
> Those temps are very manageable.
> 
> Will see how far I can push it before they start acting up.


i agree


----------



## DiaSin

Joined with my 4.7ghz 3570k.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Joined with my 4.7ghz 3570k.


welcome.


----------



## Lionheart1980

http://www.overclock.net/t/1474715/build-log-genesis-tron-my-1st-build-log/0_20

First build log ever







OCed to 4.7 and very cool


----------



## Deathless

Im running my 3570k on 4,7 Ghz @ 1,192-1,2v

Its absolutely stable :-D (tested with 3 hours of prime95, CoreDamage, BF3 and some other games)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lionheart1980*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1474715/build-log-genesis-tron-my-1st-build-log/0_20
> 
> First build log ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCed to 4.7 and very cool


awesome and nice squall pic. he has one of my favorite weapons in the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deathless*
> 
> Im running my 3570k on 4,7 Ghz @ 1,192-1,2v
> 
> Its absolutely stable :-D (tested with 3 hours of prime95, CoreDamage, BF3 and some other games)


excellent work.


----------



## Anoxy

Do most of you guys run offset voltage on your 3570k?

I seem to have a very voltage hungry chip----I get consistent application/game crashes with anything over 4.4GHz, despite running it at ~1.35V.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do most of you guys run offset voltage on your 3570k?
> 
> I seem to have a very voltage hungry chip----I get consistent application/game crashes with anything over 4.4GHz, despite running it at ~1.35V.


Hmm.. That seems very odd, especially with a Sabertooth. I have mine stable at 4.7ghz with 1.29v. In fact, I think I actually had mine stable at your clockspeed with everything in the bios on my Z77 Extreme4 set to auto.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Do most of you guys run offset voltage on your 3570k?
> 
> I seem to have a very voltage hungry chip----I get consistent application/game crashes with anything over 4.4GHz, despite running it at ~1.35V.


I do, offset + LLC. I get 0.980V idle and 1.32V load.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I do, offset + LLC. I get 0.980V idle and 1.32V load.


Do you have your LLC on auto to get that kind of idle voltage? I have my voltage on fixed since I have NO idea what to set offset to in order to get my exact voltage (1.295v) and LLC set to level 1 so my voltage does not go too low.


----------



## Anoxy

Yeah, it's really strange. I don't think I'm doing anything wrong, and it has nothing to do with temps as I'm running a pretty beefy custom loop.

There's a pretty good ROG guide I found through google about overclocking ivy bridge CPUs with offset voltage. It's just a matter of using CPU-Z to get a rough gauge of how much voltage your CPU requires under load, and then setting the offset accordingly. I did it a while ago, but had to reset my computer and lost the settings. I should probbably take the time to run through it again.


----------



## friskiest

I run offset on my 3570k build, just for the sake of power savings etc.
My chip is pretty good, 4.6GHz only takes 1.168v, has a low VID so offset was quick and easy and seemed like the best solution.
I've had it up to 4.9GHz with 1.248v under load, all using + offset .

I found TwoCables' explanation and instructions to be the most effective and straight forward to follow in getting offset settings right


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I run offset on my 3570k build, just for the sake of power savings etc.
> My chip is pretty good, 4.6GHz only takes 1.168v, has a low VID so offset was quick and easy and seemed like the best solution.
> I've had it up to 4.9GHz with 1.248v under load, all using + offset .
> 
> I found TwoCables' explanation and instructions to be the most effective and straight forward to follow in getting offset settings right


Do you have a link to that?


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Do you have a link to that?


I basically read what he posted here and applied it my own setup








vCore Offset vs Dynamic

Hope that helps


----------



## TechPcGamer

heres is my cpu z would like 2 join the club http://valid.x86.fr/k3g14q this is my i5 3570k batch number 3337B731


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friskiest*
> 
> I basically read what he posted here and applied it my own setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vCore Offset vs Dynamic
> 
> Hope that helps


Yep, that absolutely helps. I now have my chip more stable than ever. As I type this I am simultaneously running Prime95 Small FTT test and Intel Burn Test on Very High.


----------



## friskiest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yep, that absolutely helps. I now have my chip more stable than ever. As I type this I am simultaneously running Prime95 Small FTT test and Intel Burn Test on Very High.


Great!
Glad it worked out for you


----------



## eclipsextreme

I just ordered a 3770k for my Z77 Formula OC mobo. Its gonna be cooled by a h80i and running with 7970/7950 crossfire. The 3770k was the last piece to my build. Ill post my cpu-z and join monday when it arrives.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eclipsextreme*
> 
> I just ordered a 3770k for my Z77 Formula OC mobo. Its gonna be cooled by a h80i and running with 7970/7950 crossfire. The 3770k was the last piece to my build. Ill post my cpu-z and join monday when it arrives.


awesome. i am switching to the asus Asus P8Z77-V Deluxe as this guy got it from these wholesale things that do the overstock and return deals and is selling 8it cheap. whatever is wrong if anything is wrong is probably trivial considering the board looks decent. http://www.ebay.com/itm/231177537748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

he says he cant test it so he is selling it cheap untested and as is which has almost all the accessories. he also has the g1 sniper m3 or whatever that was and that one is selling for $100 so i'm hoping i can get a higher oc with that mobo.


----------



## eclipsextreme

Arrived in the mail today


----------



## PachAz

I love my ivy brigde so much I wanna kiss it







. No but really, a OC ivy beats a haswell because haswell OC less, despite faster clock per clock







.


----------



## Anoxy

Unless you get a crappy chip like me....


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Unless you get a crappy chip like me....










<3


----------



## eclipsextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I love my ivy brigde so much I wanna kiss it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No but really, a OC ivy beats a haswell because haswell OC less, despite faster clock per clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats what I heard last summer so I bought a 1155 board instead of newer 1150. Just got it running at stock and havent played with it yet. This OC Formula board has so many oc settings its daunting.


----------



## PachAz

Well there are many guides here about OC the ivy, read those as well as general information about your specific board. I had to fiddle with some settings myself that was specific for my mobo by reading here and on the msi forum. I think those who bought the ivy i5 and i7 1.5-2 years ago did a very good and wise choice for the price they paid. Back then prices were even lower than now so building a equivalent haswell system today will cost more and not necesarly give better performance in games.


----------



## d1nky

I do kiss my ivy LOL i chose ivy over haswell for the pure fact that it clocks better and you have a better chance of a good chip.

I got very lucky and bought one 2nd hand but unused, this says it all...http://hwbot.org/submission/2488143_d1nky_superpi___1m_core_i7_3770k_6sec_562ms


----------



## JySzE

Sign me up









Batch # 3231B442

http://valid.canardpc.com/vzjegq


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Gonna be buying a 3570k this week to replace my 2500k (shes dying







) what kinda temps should I be expecting to see and what batches clock the best?









Thanks


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Gonna be buying a 3570k this week to replace my 2500k (shes dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) what kinda temps should I be expecting to see and what batches clock the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


check this http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=45387

mines last page


----------



## Fizzle22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Gonna be buying a 3570k this week to replace my 2500k (shes dying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) what kinda temps should I be expecting to see and what batches clock the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I have mine overclocked at 4.2 GHz and cooled with Hyper 212 EVO and I have never seen temps go above 60C on any core.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> check this http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=45387
> 
> mines last page


Cool








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fizzle22*
> 
> I have mine overclocked at 4.2 GHz and cooled with Hyper 212 EVO and I have never seen temps go above 60C on any core.


Thats not bad I got an 212 EVO sitting round here somewhere







. I just dont really wanna delid to keep the damn thing cool


----------



## Fred B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not bad I got an 212 EVO sitting round here somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just dont really wanna delid to keep the damn thing cool


Got my 3570K lapped and temps are very good i must say








The lapping is real safe and can get a good gain when the IHS is not so good , put a sharp thing on top and look to see if it is good or not


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Got my 3570K lapped and temps are very good i must say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lapping is real safe and can get a good gain when the IHS is not so good , put a sharp thing on top and look to see if it is good or not


But isnt lapping difficult and easier to stuff if you dont get it leveled right?


----------



## Fred B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> But isnt lapping difficult and easier to stuff if you dont get it leveled right?


Just stick to 1 type of sandpaper and do not polish it , with grain 400 a few times sanding it becomes flat without the need to go higher in grain , the higher the grain it is more difficult to get it level and the 400 grain make not big groves so it is a good compromise.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fred B*
> 
> Just stick to 1 type of sandpaper and do not polish it , with grain 400 a few times sanding it becomes flat without the need to go higher in grain , the higher the grain it is more difficult to get it level and the 400 grain make not big groves so it is a good compromise.


Hmm ok, I might try it if temps give me a problem, then again it'll be going under 600mm worth of rad, 10 fans with a 290


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Just got this little beauty, gonna put it in tomorrow











Edit, ended up getting bored and sticking her in







validation


----------



## Blaise170

Does it count if you own a mobile Ivy? I can validate it but it'd be difficult to get a batch number.


----------



## djthrottleboi

just got my p8z77 V deluxe. will be getting back to you guys soon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Does it count if you own a mobile Ivy? I can validate it but it'd be difficult to get a batch number.


eh its still ivy bridge lol


----------



## Blaise170

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just got my p8z77 V deluxe. will be getting back to you guys soon
> eh its still ivy bridge lol


All I see listed are desktop processors. I'd love to add an i7-3667U though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaise170*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just got my p8z77 V deluxe. will be getting back to you guys soon
> eh its still ivy bridge lol
> 
> 
> 
> All I see listed are desktop processors. I'd love to add an i7-3667U though.
Click to expand...

eh there's nothing saying you cant. this is how the law is defined. Do stuff not prohibited till its prohibited.


----------



## d1nky

killed my golden ivy on LN2 lol

6.8ghz and it crashed and never came back... but could be the mobo


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> killed my golden ivy on LN2 lol
> 
> 6.8ghz and it crashed and never came back... but could be the mobo


ouch what vcore did you have it at? you can get some pretty wicked clocks on ln2. lol wish i knew how to ln2 for a 24/7 system without hurting my pockets.


----------



## Tarun

guys just got a 3570k yesterday







till now cranked it upto 4.5Ghz @ 1.2v going to 4.6Ghz wish me luck will post CPUz validation soon









temps are hovering around 60 to 65C just asking you guys asw this is my first personal experience with ivy i think its cool wat do you guys think m i heading the right way


----------



## eclipsextreme

I forgot a add my validation after installing


----------



## Tarun

http://valid.canardpc.com/g8fmg1

thats wat i have till now wat do you guys think is it a sweet spot as i cant even boot properly at 4.6Ghz at the same volts and that was stable for 4hrs+ in prime 95 blend test







any tips ??

right now
4.5Ghz @ 1.2v
max temps around 60C above but under 65C in real temp
offset +0.005
additional turbo voltage +0.004
internal PLL voltage off
LLC at high or level 2
CPU PLL 1.832v (will try lowering this)
other voltages at stock (not auto







)
C1E on
other c states disabled

wats the max i should aim for with that voltage scaling ?? n pls correct me if i m wrong on air max voltage is 1.45v n temps are high 70C below 80C m i right ??


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch what vcore did you have it at? you can get some pretty wicked clocks on ln2. lol wish i knew how to ln2 for a 24/7 system without hurting my pockets.


its killed my pockets lol

just got intel insurance, and bought a 2700k for this weekend.

i had it at 1.85v, crashed and never came back. ill find out if it could be my mobo soon.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ouch what vcore did you have it at? you can get some pretty wicked clocks on ln2. lol wish i knew how to ln2 for a 24/7 system without hurting my pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> its killed my pockets lol
> 
> just got intel insurance, and bought a 2700k for this weekend.
> 
> i had it at 1.85v, crashed and never came back. ill find out if it could be my mobo soon.
Click to expand...

lol i dont think this mobo wants to take my cpu over 5.0GHz but then I am new to oc'ing with this board. The gigabyte took the cpu to easily. with the exception that it would heat the room because it needed a lot more voltage.


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Loving this 3770k









#3218C109

5Ghz @ 1.28v



5.1Ghz @ 1.328v



http://valid.x86.fr/rilpf5

Will see if I can get 5.2Ghz 1.35v stable over the weekend.


----------



## Agiel

i threw away my cpu box, what should i do ?


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> i threw away my cpu box, what should i do ?


speak to an intel rep on their site...


----------



## ACMH-K

ACE here
with his first real attempt at overclocking (because Intel's Turbo boost doesn't count







),

1 hour 40 minutes in, highest temp is 81°C on core 1 at 47 minutes in.
CPUZ Validation Link: CPU-Z Validation Link
Core Speed: 4.589 GHz and holding
vCore:1.296

I think I need to either decrease the PLL or lower my vcore to get my temps down a bit.
My instinct (which doesn't amount to a whole lot seeing this is my first time OCing







) favors the latter and says that I need to lower my vcore voltage a bit before I start messing with the PLL because it seems to be stable so far at a higher voltage.

I have been following Sin0822's Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide
I just realized his recommended vcoreVoltage at 4.6GHz says 1.275. I'll try stepping it down to his 4.5 recommendation @ 1.25 just to see if I crash or if it is unstable. If it's unstable I'll bump it up to his recommended 1.275.
I guess it is just trial and error from this point on.









What do you all think. Is my plan on the right track or do I need to be schooled a little more?









I'll make another pass at all this tomorrow.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> ACE here
> with his first real attempt at overclocking (because Intel's Turbo boost doesn't count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ),
> 
> 1 hour 40 minutes in, highest temp is 81°C on core 1 at 47 minutes in.
> CPUZ Validation Link: CPU-Z Validation Link
> Core Speed: 4.589 GHz and holding
> vCore:1.296
> 
> I think I need to either decrease the PLL or lower my vcore to get my temps down a bit.
> My instinct (which doesn't amount to a whole lot seeing this is my first time OCing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) favors the latter and says that I need to lower my vcore voltage a bit before I start messing with the PLL because it seems to be stable so far at a higher voltage.
> 
> I have been following Sin0822's Ivy Bridge Overclocking Guide
> I just realized his recommended vcoreVoltage at 4.6GHz says 1.275. I'll try stepping it down to his 4.5 recommendation @ 1.25 just to see if I crash or if it is unstable. If it's unstable I'll bump it up to his recommended 1.275.
> I guess it is just trial and error from this point on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you all think. Is my plan on the right track or do I need to be schooled a little more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make another pass at all this tomorrow.


you got it trial and error and each cpu is different and may run with a lot less vcoreor a lot more.


----------



## Gereti

Joining club soon when i get max clock's for this










Got this chip used with 190€ including post's, now i have littlebit low clock's, last owner was running this 4.4Ghz with h100i, and recommended to me to delid this if i'm going to get higher clock's than 4.4Ghz

http://valid.x86.fr/hlrnqe


----------



## Speedster159

At what Voltage do you suggest I stop trying?

I'm trying 4.6 @ 1.360+

*EDIT:* Other Voltage I've touched is VTT CPU 1&2 by one notch with my RAM at stock no XMP.

I've seen people adjust PLL but joint that the voltage for the whole board?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> At what Voltage do you suggest I stop trying?
> 
> I'm trying 4.6 @ 1.360+
> 
> *EDIT:* Other Voltage I've touched is VTT CPU 1&2 by one notch with my RAM at stock no XMP.
> 
> I've seen people adjust PLL but joint that the voltage for the whole board?


Write down what you know about your CPU at 4.3, 4.4, 4.5 and 4.6. If you draw a graph about the lowest possible Vcore at those speeds, you'll be able to predict what you'll need for 4.6.

The points you draw in the graph can't be connected by a straight line. It starts to need more and more voltage for each added 100 MHz step. You will need to add more to go from 4.5 to 4.6 than what you had to add to go from 4.4 to 4.5.

What has to be added starts to get crazy for me when around 1.4V or so. This might be because of the voltage, or it might have to do with heat. I noticed I need something like 0.01V extra in the summer when the CPU runs 10 or 15 C warmer. If things could be kept super cold at all times, it might still be a straight line in the graph for 1.4V?

I've seen people tweak a setting called "Internal PLL Overvoltage" (hope that's the right name). It's an on/off setting, not a voltage number like PLL. They say they need it at some point when increasing speeds or things won't run stable. To decide if you need to look around for obscure stuff like this, drawing that graph I mentioned should help. The graph will show if something fishy is going on as it will predict if a Vcore voltage should already be enough or not for the speed to run stable.

I don't need to do anything on my board except set LLC and Vcore. It always eventually runs stable if I increase Vcore enough. That's for speeds that need up to 1.5V. There are no other settings to improve anything about stability for me, but I think that might be the board's BIOS doing things like enabling that PLL overvoltage setting automatically at some point.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Write down what you know about your CPU at 4.3, 4.4, 4.5 and 4.6. If you draw a graph about the lowest possible Vcore at those speeds, you'll be able to predict what you'll need for 4.6.
> 
> The points you draw in the graph can't be connected by a straight line. It starts to need more and more voltage for each added 100 MHz step. You will need to add more to go from 4.5 to 4.6 than what you had to add to go from 4.4 to 4.5.
> 
> What has to be added starts to get crazy for me when around 1.4V or so. This might be because of the voltage, or it might have to do with heat. I noticed I need something like 0.01V extra in the summer when the CPU runs 10 or 15 C warmer. If things could be kept super cold at all times, it might still be a straight line in the graph for 1.4V?
> 
> I've seen people tweak a setting called "Internal PLL Overvoltage" (hope that's the right name). It's an on/off setting, not a voltage number like PLL. They say they need it at some point when increasing speeds or things won't run stable. To decide if you need to look around for obscure stuff like this, drawing that graph I mentioned should help. The graph will show if something fishy is going on as it will predict if a Vcore voltage should already be enough or not for the speed to run stable.
> 
> I don't need to do anything on my board except set LLC and Vcore. It always eventually runs stable if I increase Vcore enough. That's for speeds that need up to 1.5V. There are no other settings to improve anything about stability for me, but I think that might be the board's BIOS doing things like enabling that PLL overvoltage setting automatically at some point.


I don't I would like to spend the time going back to stock to record the voltages I used. But I would surely do that next time.

I just passed 15Minutes of Prime Custom Blend at 4.6Ghz @ 1.380 (read from the back plate area) and my temps soared to 95C package... first time I seen that high of a Temperature on my chip.

Is 1.380+ safe for 4.6Ghz?

As I'm typing it BSOD 3B... slightly more Voltage then!


----------



## deepor

The voltage is probably still fine, but I personally wouldn't use it because of those temperatures. How dangerous this is might also be increased with heat, not just with voltage. So 1.38V voltage might be fine if stress tests could run at 75 C, but the same 1.38V could be dangerous at 95 C.

On my CPU, even when BSODs stop and things appear stable, I'll still see "WHEA-Logger" warnings in the Windows Event Viewer. As long as those are still there, I noticed I get programs mysteriously crashing sometimes. To get those WHEA warnings to go away, I need to increase Vcore by up to 0.02V. If it's the same on your CPU, this means you'll be somewhere above 1.4V before you get everything running 100% perfect, and you'll be above 100C in prime95.

Perhaps experiment with 4.5GHz first? I'm guessing for the same stability you see now for 4.6 @ 1.38V, you'll need 1.32V at 4.5GHz.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> The voltage is probably still fine, but I personally wouldn't use it because of those temperatures. How dangerous this is might also be increased with heat, not just with voltage. So 1.38V voltage might be fine if stress tests could run at 75 C, but the same 1.38V could be dangerous at 95 C.
> 
> On my CPU, even when BSODs stop and things appear stable, I'll still see "WHEA-Logger" warnings in the Windows Event Viewer. As long as those are still there, I noticed I get programs mysteriously crashing sometimes. To get those WHEA warnings to go away, I need to increase Vcore by up to 0.02V. If it's the same on your CPU, this means you'll be somewhere above 1.4V before you get everything running 100% perfect, and you'll be above 100C in prime95.
> 
> Perhaps experiment with 4.5GHz first? I'm guessing for the same stability you see now for 4.6 @ 1.38V, you'll need 1.32V at 4.5GHz.


Looks like I may not have a choice and would need to settle with 4.5 Since on certain tests on P95 I'm getting 1.4V with my DMM and temps got to 97C at midnight where its cooler...

Darn... Id really want 4.6Ghz. -_-


----------



## Agiel

i can't afford a z77 board to make any oc, so i will have to miss this amazing club


----------



## Gereti

Sold my 3770K and bought FX8350, so i dont own intel anymore


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> Sold my 3770K and bought FX8350, so i dont own intel anymore


Wah? Why? The 3770k is quite a bit faster per core.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Wah? Why? The 3770k is quite a bit faster per core.


bought it 190€ included post's, sold it 220€ included post's, and i was out of money so...









And i had already best mobo for amd so...

Next i'm going to look out, if i would be able to find cheap lga 2011 ddr3 stuff, when i have money


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gereti*
> 
> bought it 190€ included post's, sold it 220€ included post's, and i was out of money so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i had already best mobo for amd so...
> 
> Next i'm going to look out, if i would be able to find cheap lga 2011 ddr3 stuff, when i have money


Ah, see, that makes sense. I though you had bought it thinking it was an upgrade. I love it when friends with good parts run out of money, that's how I got my Vapor-X 7970 GHz and the H80i thats keeping my 3570k cool, I traded a laptop to a friend that was having to part out his rig.


----------



## Gereti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Ah, see, that makes sense. I though you had bought it thinking it was an upgrade. I love it when friends with good parts run out of money, that's how I got my Vapor-X 7970 GHz and the H80i thats keeping my 3570k cool, I traded a laptop to a friend that was having to part out his rig.


I got my h80i when i builded one of my schoolmate computer using parts what he was ordered









now i have to figure out, what i do with this asus p8p67 mobo what i used with my i7...

Well, maby i sell it (trying) or then i just keep it and build somekind pc with that









But yeah, i'm amd fan but i know that thing that i7 3770K is better than FX-8350, but what i was just looking, my CPU usage wasn't more that 65% on [email protected] settings, so this wasnt bad "downgrade" with 120€ price

I would like to get another HD7870 so i would upgrade this hd6990 to 7870CF (have already one on matx build), but this isn't nessessary upgrade, 1st upgrade would be SSD's







(today i installed this awfull Win 8.1 Pro (dreamspark [email protected] becose student) to Hitachi 250gb 5400rpm 2.5" hdd, to test why my bf4 wasnt running good, it was just windows, so i would install win 7 pro with fresh install on that hdd where i have it now...but i'm too lazy to do it now so maby i use this win 8.1 while, and test it littlebit more...)


----------



## Newbie2009

Although I do love the 3770k, the temps worry me when coming from an i5 sandy. Hardly any volts, 1.15 or so, I'm still hitting 70c, HT on.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Although I do love the 3770k, the temps worry me when coming from an i5 sandy. Hardly any volts, 1.15 or so, I'm still hitting 70c, HT on.


Sounds a bit high for them volts. What stress test IBT or prime?! I know its also to do with the chip but you do have some decent amount of water on them.

I run 2x360 and only with 2 fans at minimal speed i kept mine just below 70c at 1.35+

Got a 2700k atm and its a pig, needs 1.37v for 4.6ghz prime and IBT stable.

Also using CLU


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Sounds a bit high for them volts. What stress test IBT or prime?! I know its also to do with the chip but you do have some decent amount of water on them.
> 
> I run 2x360 and only with 2 fans at minimal speed i kept mine just below 70c at 1.35+
> 
> Got a 2700k atm and its a pig, needs 1.37v for 4.6ghz prime and IBT stable.
> 
> Also using CLU


Yeah I have been thinking of getting a new cpu block. Just not getting the temps I expected. On the flipside i'm happy with the speed and lower power consumption. But still you don't put things under water to not push them, hard.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Yeah I have been thinking of getting a new cpu block. Just not getting the temps I expected. On the flipside i'm happy with the speed and lower power consumption. But still you don't put things under water to not push them, hard.


XSPC block?!

these things are pretty good for the money, mines been able to do all sorts and keep temps down!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Yeah I have been thinking of getting a new cpu block. Just not getting the temps I expected. On the flipside i'm happy with the speed and lower power consumption. But still you don't put things under water to not push them, hard.
> 
> 
> 
> XSPC block?!
> 
> these things are pretty good for the money, mines been able to do all sorts and keep temps down!
Click to expand...

you and me both lol and it even keeps devils canyon part angel. This is at 4.8GHz and 1.336vcore and the kingpin is in the loop running 1.36 or 1.39 somewhere around there.


----------



## d1nky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you and me both lol and it even keeps devils canyon part angel. This is at 4.8GHz and 1.336vcore and the kingpin is in the loop running 1.36 or 1.39 somewhere around there.


Im hoping to stick a nice X99 chip under it sometime. Then we'll see how it performs... but im hopeful!

I'll be all like bench powwwaaa!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d1nky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> you and me both lol and it even keeps devils canyon part angel. This is at 4.8GHz and 1.336vcore and the kingpin is in the loop running 1.36 or 1.39 somewhere around there.
> 
> 
> 
> Im hoping to stick a nice X99 chip under it sometime. Then we'll see how it performs... but im hopeful!
> 
> I'll be all like bench powwwaaa!
Click to expand...

The xspc block is a beast minus those screw issues.


----------



## Klocek001

I'd like you to tell me if upgrading my old 2500K to 3570k makes sense. First of all, I play FPS almost exclusively, and I noticed that I'm getting some FPS drops, which are almost certainly CPU related (290 Tri-X @ 1100 at 1080p can't be a bottleneck). Now, I'm running 4800MHz on my 2500k with 8GB of Kingston 2133, which are basically 2666MHz sticks but SB limits my RAM speed. I know going from SB to IB isn't much of an upgrade, but consider this:
*I'll be able to run my RAM at 2666MHz (I suppose IB doesn't limit the RAM speed)
*I'll be able to run my 290 at PCI-E 3.0 , not 2.0
*IB is actually a few percent faster than SB, so I'll get another "little" boost if I can clock it to 4800MHz.

The upgrade will cost me about 250 PLN ($75) if I sell my 2500k.
Considering all of these'll give me a slight boost (especially the RAM speed), am I right to consider an upgrade ?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'd like you to tell me if upgrading my old 2500K to 3570k makes sense. First of all, I play FPS almost exclusively, and I noticed that I'm getting some FPS drops, which are almost certainly CPU related (290 Tri-X @ 1100 at 1080p can't be a bottleneck). Now, I'm running 4800MHz on my 2500k with 8GB of Kingston 2133, which are basically 2666MHz sticks but SB limits my RAM speed. I know going from SB to IB isn't much of an upgrade, but consider this:
> *I'll be able to run my RAM at 2666MHz (I suppose IB doesn't limit the RAM speed)
> *I'll be able to run my 290 at PCI-E 3.0 , not 2.0
> *IB is actually a few percent faster than SB, so I'll get another "little" boost if I can clock it to 4800MHz.
> 
> The upgrade will cost me about 250 PLN ($75) if I sell my 2500k.
> Considering all of these'll give me a slight boost (especially the RAM speed), am I right to consider an upgrade ?


Its not a dramatic upgrade.meaning that oc'ed sandy is right on the ivy's tail and pci-e 3.0 isn't a dramatic change. AMD cpu users are fine with pci-e 2.0 and ram mhz isn't a big effect on fps either. I think you should hold out for a bigger pc upgrade unless you plan on going X79. This is speaking money wise for value however as Ivy is a good upgrade just not a big jump from where you are.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ram mhz isn't a big effect on fps either


http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios

RAM speed is the whole reason I'm planning to upgrade


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ram mhz isn't a big effect on fps either
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1487162/an-independent-study-does-the-speed-of-ram-directly-affect-fps-during-high-cpu-overhead-scenarios
> 
> RAM speed is the whole reason I'm planning to upgrade
Click to expand...

You should take note that he has a 3930k which is a cpu designed around better memory performance and a 290x at that which the key thing to remember is gpu's are limited by memory latency and this is from the gpu to pcie slots to ram. The 3770k will not produce the same increase as that type of setup as even those motherboards are better optimized. To reproduce near this performance you will need to got to the 4790K and then use your ram at that rate. however that makes a 3770k not really worth the increase at this time unless its super cheap. Problem is if you go to a 3770k which has a declining value then when you do want to upgrade again it will not have been as long and will be a loss of money instead of a sound investment. Wait and save for the 4790K and get that as then you can skip buying Ivy platform and go straight to devils or haswell like you will probably go to after ivy anyway. Lets put it like this: ivy - sandy= 100(random amount) + haswell= 2 transactions. when you can do haswell - sandy = upgrade with 1 transaction. The best part is that Haswell/Devils canyon is a nice boost from sandy making the money well spent and it gives you a longer time before the need to upgrade arises again.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> You should take note that he has a 3930k which is a cpu designed around better memory performance and a 290x at that which the key thing to remember is gpu's are limited by memory latency and this is from the gpu to pcie slots to ram. The 3770k will not produce the same increase as that type of setup as even those motherboards are better optimized. To reproduce near this performance you will need to got to the 4790K and then use your ram at that rate. however that makes a 3770k not really worth the increase at this time unless its super cheap. Problem is if you go to a 3770k which has a declining value then when you do want to upgrade again it will not have been as long and will be a loss of money instead of a sound investment. Wait and save for the 4790K and get that as then you can skip buying Ivy platform and go straight to devils or haswell like you will probably go to after ivy anyway. Lets put it like this: ivy - sandy= 100(random amount) + haswell= 2 transactions. when you can do haswell - sandy = upgrade with 1 transaction. The best part is that Haswell/Devils canyon is a nice boost from sandy making the money well spent and it gives you a longer time before the need to upgrade arises again.


I agree


----------



## turbobooster

just a question, I currently have a i5 3570k running at 4.7ghz with a vcore in bios of 1.280v and llc set to 2, on a asrock z77 extreme4.
I,m using a fixed vcore, in stress test like intel burn test the temps go to 79 degrees under a h100.
But is this vcore safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## friskiest

i'd say you're perfectly safe with that voltage


----------



## turbobooster

oke thx, for the answer, yes temps during playing battlefield are around 52 degrees, so that is not any problem at all.


----------



## fragamemnon

http://hwbot.org/submission/2633210_fragamemnon_superpi___1m_core_i5_3570k_7sec_38ms

Disregard the bad Pi score - I haven't played with secondary/tertiary memory timings.








Tonight I might try to push over 1.55V, running the CPU delidded under a Thermalright Silver Arrow. Any tips?
I'm not letting the CPU reach >100oC during benching. Let alone TJmax.


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks for the info... I think that load temperature line on the graph more resembles a de-lidded chip than a stock IHS chip. BTW I just bumped up the clocks to 4.3 leaving the voltage @ 1.17 (actual 1.168v during IBT), ran another 10 passes of IBT on high setting and I'm still good! Hottest core reached 73. Should I bump to 4.4 or go for a long distance Prime95 run to be sure I'm stable?
> 
> Its going to be SOOOOO hard to resist temptation to de-lid if I have a good clocker!!!


How did it go, I have exactly the same batch number as yours (de-lidded) and it's a pretty good one?


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> How did it go, I have exactly the same batch number as yours (de-lidded) and it's a pretty good one?


Chip is very misleading. I can almost do 4.4 on stock voltage and very little llc and such. It's about 1.19 to get 4.4GHz stable. Then 4.5 and above really throws you for a loop. Needs a ton more voltage and tinkering to get stable so I have been sitting @ 4.4 for a long time. I had 4.7 stable @ 1.32v but I haven't tried it in a while. Some day I'll do it again. I'm also still on a Z68 gen 3 board so maybe a newer Z77 would help me out as well.


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Chip is very misleading. I can almost do 4.4 on stock voltage and very little llc and such. It's about 1.19 to get 4.4GHz stable. Then 4.5 and above really throws you for a loop. Needs a ton more voltage and tinkering to get stable so I have been sitting @ 4.4 for a long time. I had 4.7 stable @ 1.32v but I haven't tried it in a while. Some day I'll do it again. I'm also still on a Z68 gen 3 board so maybe a newer Z77 would help me out as well.


Check out my posts to see a rundown of my clocks and voltages, after 4.6 all my overclocks are on ultra high LLC which on Asus is just below extreme, This is on a P8 Z77 Deluxe with 20 phase VRM. @ 4.8 it equals the droop almost perfectly, at lower clocks it overshoots, just keep an eye on CPU-Z as you prime test. My best is 5.0 ghz @ 1.488 - 1.456 actual, 1.445v in Bios de lidded, liquid ultra TIM. With Swiftech Apogee drive II pump/block and Alphacool UT60 360 rad in push pull I'm in the higher 60's at 25c ambient

Try 4.7 at 1.305v with one notch below max LLC.


----------



## Lionheart1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> Check out my posts to see a rundown of my clocks and voltages, after 4.6 all my overclocks are on ultra high LLC which on Asus is just below extreme, This is on a P8 Z77 Deluxe with 20 phase VRM. @ 4.8 it equals the droop almost perfectly, at lower clocks it overshoots, just keep an eye on CPU-Z as you prime test. My best is 5.0 ghz @ 1.488 - 1.456 actual, 1.445v in Bios de lidded, liquid ultra TIM. With Swiftech Apogee drive II pump/block and Alphacool UT60 360 rad in push pull I'm in the higher 60's at 25c ambient
> 
> Try 4.7 at 1.305v with one notch below max LLC.


^ I am running at 4.7 at 1.3v 24/7 stable as well ^









Here's a nice info on this baseline overclocking i had from a friend... just a average overclocking area


----------



## Kamikazi

I was being batch specific since his batch numbers and mine are identical (C3229B576) which could be a first on this thread.

Regarding the diagram, it's pretty close, I need less voltage at 4.6Ghz and lower clocks, but more at 5.0Ghz, I'd say it's generally a good reference for those with good chips.
My own clocks are as follows..3770k de-lidded, Coollaboratory liquid ultra TIM
4.5Ghz @ 1.200v 51c
4.6Ghz @ 1.245v 54c
4.7Ghz @ 1.305v 58c
4.8Ghz @ 1.355v 62c
4.9Ghz @ 1.400v 67c
5.0Ghz @ 1.445v 71c
All voltages quoted are in BIOS, CPU-Z (actual voltages) differ slightly. All 12 hour prime 27.7 stable using small fft's.
4.6Ghz and above use LLC set to ultra high, 1 notch below extreme (Asus). Lower settings result in v-droop at the voltages selected in the BIOS at these clocks.


----------



## Agiel

im having a z77-ds3h tomorrow and guys i need some advise to get altmost 4.2Ghz with mi 3570K ... any guide for me ?


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> im having a z77-ds3h tomorrow and guys i need some advise to get altmost 4.2Ghz with mi 3570K ... any guide for me ?


Best guide for you would be get a better motherboard haha


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> im having a z77-ds3h tomorrow and guys i need some advise to get altmost 4.2Ghz with mi 3570K ... any guide for me ?


just oc as i told you as that board has auto vcore and you cant adjust it. if the cpu is a good enough sample you should hit 4.3 easily.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> im having a z77-ds3h tomorrow and guys i need some advise to get altmost 4.2Ghz with mi 3570K ... any guide for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best guide for you would be get a better motherboard haha
Click to expand...

well that board is good for about 4.2-4.3GHz and its not easy to get parts where he is so that board is a jewel. one mans garbage anothers treasure. unless you will get a better board for him?.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Even no VRM heatsink's should be able to handle even 4.4 with ease. Ivy gets power hungry and hot past 4.4


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Even no VRM heatsink's should be able to handle even 4.4 with ease. Ivy gets power hungry and hot past 4.4


i did love taking the 3770k to 5GHz though it got too hot and had no benefits over 4.8GHz at 1.37


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just oc as i told you as that board has auto vcore and you cant adjust it. if the cpu is a good enough sample you should hit 4.3 easily.
> well that board is good for about 4.2-4.3GHz and its not easy to get parts where he is so that board is a jewel. one mans garbage anothers treasure. unless you will get a better board for him?.


I think he was being sarcastic ...But I could be wrong


----------



## Agiel

here i get the 4.0Ghz speed ... im thinking of pushing it to 4.2 here friends ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> here i get the 4.0Ghz speed ... im thinking of pushing it to 4.2 here friends ...


at that rate you may hit 4.4 easily.


----------



## Agiel

did get 4.0Ghz without touchin anything else, i had to disable Turbo Boost in BIOS coz for some reason the cpu never reached 4.0 only 3.8ghz ... i will post a pic .... im warrioed to get further 4.0

here ... take a look friends ...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just oc as i told you as that board has auto vcore and you cant adjust it. if the cpu is a good enough sample you should hit 4.3 easily.
> well that board is good for about 4.2-4.3GHz and its not easy to get parts where he is so that board is a jewel. one mans garbage anothers treasure. unless you will get a better board for him?.


ahhhh ... sorry can you tell me again how to OC it ? in this moment the only thing i did was raising my CPU Ratio to 40 and disabled Turbo Core, should i enable Turbo and set all cores to 40 ?? alto cpu ratio to 40 ??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> did get 4.0Ghz without touchin anything else, i had to disable Turbo Boost in BIOS coz for some reason the cpu never reached 4.0 only 3.8ghz ... i will post a pic .... im warrioed to get further 4.0
> 
> here ... take a look friends ...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> just oc as i told you as that board has auto vcore and you cant adjust it. if the cpu is a good enough sample you should hit 4.3 easily.
> well that board is good for about 4.2-4.3GHz and its not easy to get parts where he is so that board is a jewel. one mans garbage anothers treasure. unless you will get a better board for him?.
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh ... sorry can you tell me again how to OC it ? in this moment the only thing i did was raising my CPU Ratio to 40 and disabled Turbo Core, should i enable Turbo and set all cores to 40 ?? alto cpu ratio to 40 ??
Click to expand...

either way is fine but start by raising thee multiplier 1 by one and do 10 passes of intelburntest with as much ram as you dare to see if the temps are acceptable. If you get where you want to be and the temps are good then run prime95 for about 2 to 3 hours(unless you do video editing or folding) and if it passes start playing games. If the games dont crash then you are good to go.


----------



## Agiel

well last night y played Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, nothing was unstable, only the fact that i had to decrease some options coz i have only 1GB of VRAM and this game need more than 2GB ... hehe temps in CPU were 48 ~ 55c and encoding less than 65c


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> well last night y played Call of Duty Advanced Warfare, nothing was unstable, only the fact that i had to decrease some options coz i have only 1GB of VRAM and this game need more than 2GB ... hehe temps in CPU were 48 ~ 55c and encoding less than 65c


That is perfect. I recommend that you stay with that oc until you get a better cooler. because ivy temps shoot upo once they pass 65C


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That is perfect. I recommend that you stay with that oc until you get a better cooler. because ivy temps shoot upo once they pass 65C


arigato ... im lloking for a 2GB VRAM then i will sell mine and buy a 2GB one like GTX660 or a 7870 ... coz i don't have any body who can buy me one in US ... if i was i will buy a r9-270x or a GTX670


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> That is perfect. I recommend that you stay with that oc until you get a better cooler. because ivy temps shoot upo once they pass 65C
> 
> 
> 
> arigato ... im lloking for a 2GB VRAM then i will sell mine and buy a 2GB one like GTX660 or a 7870 ... coz i don't have any body who can buy me one in US ... if i was i will buy a r9-270x or a GTX670
Click to expand...

try to get the r7. Its cheap and packs a punch.


----------



## Agiel

but all the r7 i've seen are weaker than mi 7850 ...


----------



## Agiel

only r7-265 is better ... below that all models are weaker ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> only r7-265 is better ... below that all models are weaker ...


but for their prices from you locations r7's will be a lot easier to get a hand on. Nvidia crds come with a expense thats not worth it in hard to reach areas.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> Best guide for you would be get a better motherboard haha


ok send me one, i will gladly use it with honor !!


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but for their prices from you locations r7's will be a lot easier to get a hand on. Nvidia crds come with a expense thats not worth it in hard to reach areas.


maybe but maybe iu can grab a well conditioned one, used but as new ... selling mine i would have the money, the bad thing is that i might have to wait till that miracle shows ...


----------



## Kamikazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> ok send me one, i will gladly use it with honor !!


I'm sorry, I thought you were being sarcastic...Only later did I see your in a place where parts and sometimes hard cash are hard to come by. My apologies and best of luck with your project.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> I'm sorry, I thought you were being sarcastic...Only later did I see your in a place where parts and sometimes hard cash are hard to come by. My apologies and best of luck with your project.


haha i can afford to be sarcastic ... hehehe


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> but for their prices from you locations r7's will be a lot easier to get a hand on. Nvidia crds come with a expense thats not worth it in hard to reach areas.
> 
> 
> 
> maybe but maybe iu can grab a well conditioned one, used but as new ... selling mine i would have the money, the bad thing is that i might have to wait till that miracle shows ...
Click to expand...

Keep your eyes open they are out there.


----------



## Agiel

ywah just like the X Files serie ... "the truth is sout there" ... hehe "The R9's are out there..."


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> ywah just like the X Files serie ... "the truth is sout there" ... hehe "The R9's are out there..."


lolz


----------



## Agiel

hey, i enabled XMP Profile and says my mem are at 1.65V it's taht ok for my 3570k ? im running it at 4.2 now, CPU Ratio set to 42 and Turbo on all cores to 42 too ... rams at 2400Mhz i put the Command Set from 2T to 1T coz i dunno the latencys safe to run this sticks ... the came at 11-13-13-31


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> hey, i enabled XMP Profile and says my mem are at 1.65V it's taht ok for my 3570k ? im running it at 4.2 now, CPU Ratio set to 42 and Turbo on all cores to 42 too ... rams at 2400Mhz i put the Command Set from 2T to 1T coz i dunno the latencys safe to run this sticks ... the came at 11-13-13-31


it depends. if you have x4 sticks then set it to 2T or else you will run into issues. If you only have x2 sticks then go for gold as you are now overclocking ram lolz. but no its okay to try 1T with 2 sticks. Your imc can handle it and if its unstable then add a little voltage to it.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it depends. if you have x4 sticks then set it to 2T or else you will run into issues. If you only have x2 sticks then go for gold as you are now overclocking ram lolz. but no its okay to try 1T with 2 sticks. Your imc can handle it and if its unstable then add a little voltage to it.


ohh no no im not OCing thr rams, the Are Gskill Ares it default speed is 2400Mhz, all i did is set CR to 1T, it's taht Oc too ? i though oc the RAM was playing arround with speeds ...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it depends. if you have x4 sticks then set it to 2T or else you will run into issues. If you only have x2 sticks then go for gold as you are now overclocking ram lolz. but no its okay to try 1T with 2 sticks. Your imc can handle it and if its unstable then add a little voltage to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ohh no no im not OCing thr rams, the Are Gskill Ares it default speed is 2400Mhz, all i did is set CR to 1T, it's taht Oc too ? i though oc the RAM was playing arround with speeds ...
Click to expand...

overclocking ram would be adjusting timings as well.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> overclocking ram would be adjusting timings as well.


ummm, sorry for my bad writing, i posted in a hurry, haha, normally i take my time to write well, coz as u may now this is my second language, ok did some MaxMem testingm and some MaxPI and no restarts or blu screens so, im guessing im alright withing 10 ~ 15 days i will have a Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev.2 so max temps should drop a few degrees righ ? im using a non-stock Fan Cooler Master Fusil this one is good but not too good and at high performance get veeeery loud !!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> overclocking ram would be adjusting timings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ummm, sorry for my bad writing, i posted in a hurry, haha, normally i take my time to write well, coz as u may now this is my second language, ok did some MaxMem testingm and some MaxPI and no restarts or blu screens so, im guessing im alright withing 10 ~ 15 days i will have a Arctic Freezer 7 PRO Rev.2 so max temps should drop a few degrees righ ? im using a non-stock Fan Cooler Master Fusil this one is good but not too good and at high performance get veeeery loud !!
Click to expand...

lol maybe we can max that board out then.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol maybe we can max that board out then.


and this borad do have Vtt, RAM voltage and CPU voltages to set manually or auto or normal, ppol were sating this haven't those settings ... i udpdated my bios to F11a


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol maybe we can max that board out then.
> 
> 
> 
> and this borad do have Vtt, RAM voltage and CPU voltages to set manually or auto or normal, ppol were sating this haven't those settings ... i udpdated my bios to F11a
Click to expand...

then they must have added it in later bios but all i knew was that vcore was missing when i had it.


----------



## Agiel

i will take some pics of bios


----------



## T0B5T3R

can i join?

3770K @ 4.93 GHz (prime stable!)

http://valid.x86.fr/fe1grx


----------



## Agiel

i have my validation at home, i hace 3570K 4.2Ghz on air


----------



## Jumper118

i'll get a cpuz validation tomorrow. dellided, but not a good clocker, on air


----------



## friskiest

1.57v on air?!

Extreme!


----------



## Jumper118

yeah. thats not 24/7 obviously, i have an thermalright silver arrow sb-e extreme, with 3 fans, the ambient was 9c in my room and its dellided, but not naked.









also 24/7 clock validation http://valid.x86.fr/fbipby


----------



## Agiel

if i can join ... here is mine ...

http://valid.canardpc.com/x8ucks


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys how do I undervolt my 3470? I'm feel experimental and I would like to see how much power I could save by undervolting.

So which voltage settings would I need to change and how would I change them (voltage increments)?

My Gigabyte BIOS has vcore, pll, vtt, and something else for the CPU voltage tab. All of them are set to auto ATM.

Thanks.

EDIT: here are my BIOS settings:


----------



## deepor

Go back to exactly what you show in your screenshot. If you type "n" and press Enter on the Vcore line, it should turn from Auto to "Normal". The dark colored second line should activate and the text light up. You can then try setting a negative number on that line. That will be an "offset" and reduce the voltage the CPU gets at all times by that amount (negative number reduces, positive will add).

The voltage the CPU wants is dynamically changing all the time and not fixed, so what exactly will happen is a bit unclear. You can check what the CPU is asking for in tools like HWINFO. It is the voltage number of the sensor named "VID" (it's not what it will actually get from the board... that's Vcore).

Making sure things run stable seems complicated. You can't really test what's going on with stability in idle situations where the voltage the CPU asks for is low. You can only check what's happening under stress with stress tests. What you could do is look out for "WHEA-Logger" warnings showing up in the Windows Event Viewer, and also simply look out for suspicious program crashes and BSODs.


----------



## Erick Silver

Greetings Ivy Bridge Owners Club!!!!! I was wondering if anyone you would be interested in joining the OCN Folding Community in the Team Competition?

The Team Competition is an all month, every month competition. You fold one piece of hardware in the competition and join one team. There are 20 teams of 6 members. There are a total of 6 categories in the competition, so 1 person per team folds in one of the 6 categories. The total points of the team determines how well the team does in the standings.

The Royal Navy Folding Team is in need of an i7 folder to complete our team. We have been holding in at 2nd and 3rd place that last few months, but need that i7 folder to help us overtake the reigning champs, The PPD Police. They are 14 time champs! The Spolier below are the i7 chips that are valid in the i7 category.

[i7 Hardware Allowed!]Haswell-E
Ivy Bridge-E
Sandy Bridge-E
Ivy Bridge
Haswell
Sandy Bridge
Gulftown[/SPOILER]

Help us to overthrow the reigning champs!

*Sign up Here!* It's easy!


----------



## Agiel

i wish i could do my part but i can't, very sad at !!


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Go back to exactly what you show in your screenshot. If you type "n" and press Enter on the Vcore line, it should turn from Auto to "Normal". The dark colored second line should activate and the text light up. You can then try setting a negative number on that line. That will be an "offset" and reduce the voltage the CPU gets at all times by that amount (negative number reduces, positive will add).
> 
> The voltage the CPU wants is dynamically changing all the time and not fixed, so what exactly will happen is a bit unclear. You can check what the CPU is asking for in tools like HWINFO. It is the voltage number of the sensor named "VID" (it's not what it will actually get from the board... that's Vcore).
> 
> Making sure things run stable seems complicated. You can't really test what's going on with stability in idle situations where the voltage the CPU asks for is low. You can only check what's happening under stress with stress tests. What you could do is look out for "WHEA-Logger" warnings showing up in the Windows Event Viewer, and also simply look out for suspicious program crashes and BSODs.


Thanks for this +REP!

I got it to -0.03 which isn't amazing but it was without lowering the Turbo boost speeds. Can I turn anything else down in the BIOS? What's the difference between the Normal and Auto settings? Which one should I use?


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks for this +REP!
> 
> I got it to -0.03 which isn't amazing but it was without lowering the Turbo boost speeds. Can I turn anything else down in the BIOS? What's the difference between the Normal and Auto settings? Which one should I use?


For the Vcore setting, on Normal you can decide the offset voltage in that second line below Vcore. The Auto setting is basically a secret offset that you can't change. At stock speeds, there should be no difference between Auto and Normal + 0.000V offset. When you start overclocking the CPU, Auto will begin adding something to the offset.

About what else decides the Vcore voltage, there's another screen called "3D Power". By default, Intel wants the voltage to drop by a certain amount that depends on the current power use. The higher the power use, the lower the voltage should go. On that power screen, the "Vcore load-line calibration" (LLC) setting will change what happens to that voltage "droop" when the CPU uses a lot of power under stress. You can change how much through that LLC setting.

I don't know how interesting that LLC setting is for what you want to do. I guess it could help if your machine runs stable when idle but crashes in stress tests? If you increase the LLC setting, you could then reduce the offset some more, though this means that it's in reality not really reducing the power use for interesting work.

If your machine crashes randomly while you are on the desktop doing nothing, the LLC setting shouldn't do anything.

That HWINFO program I mentioned can show both the VID the CPU demands and the resulting Vcore the board decides on after the formulas for offset and LLC. You can also double-click on those lines in the window and tiny history graph windows will open where you can track how things change over time when you run different programs. That's how you can try to learn what the LLC settings do.


----------



## Agiel

im waiting for a msi z68a-gd45 G3 ... to pair with my i5 3570K ... its a good board for a 4.2 ~ 4.4 GHz oc ??


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> im waiting for a msi z68a-gd45 G3 ... to pair with my i5 3570K ... its a good board for a 4.2 ~ 4.4 GHz oc ??


What happened to your Z77?!

Yah, any board with a Z68 (with the correct BIOS, don't forget they don't support the chip on the earlier versions you gonna need a Sandy Bridge chip to update) is capable of that!!! You'll be fine!


----------



## Agiel

nothing just hating the z77-ds3h peace of chit ... problems all over ... i had to remove the network chip coz it was making my board to not start ... bloken or short circuit dunno ... now a friend buy me a z77a-g43 wich i should have by dec 30 ... i hope he buy it and has no issues to cross the border from vietnam to Cuba ...







wish me luck


----------



## Agiel

i just got my msi Z77a-gd43 i now in a middle of a problem, my windows 8.1 say that cpu is 3.4 abnd max espeed 34 too it should say 3.4 and 3.8 ... and cpu-z is showing ah BCLK of 99.98 instead of 100.0mhz ... can i change this ... this is my first MSI and in bios says 10khz and something like 10000 ... it's pretty messy this board ... also is there a way to oc like my prior gigabyte ... i let the cpu ratio in default and increased the Turbo from 3.8 to 4.2ghz ...


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> i just got my msi Z77a-gd43 i now in a middle of a problem, my windows 8.1 say that cpu is 3.4 abnd max espeed 34 too it should say 3.4 and 3.8 ... and cpu-z is showing ah BCLK of 99.98 instead of 100.0mhz ... can i change this ... this is my first MSI and in bios says 10khz and something like 10000 ... it's pretty messy this board ... also is there a way to oc like my prior gigabyte ... i let the cpu ratio in default and increased the Turbo from 3.8 to 4.2ghz ...


I would try updating the bios before overclocking and see if that corrects the problem


----------



## Agiel

this board comes with v2.7 bios ... i will check if there is a newer update ...


----------



## MrfingerIII

Also see if clearing CMOS will correct the issue based on being reset


----------



## ACMH-K

Coming up on 7 hours of Prime 95's Blend test right now. I noticed I wasn't added on the list for my previous attempt at OC'ing. I just read the Op and saw there was a certain format for posting and a form to fill out so I will post a picture of my desktop for the oohhs & ahhs first and my 2nd post will be a little more formal.









To be honest, I can't even remember which test I picked. I thought I picked the Blend test but from previously using the Large FFT test the iterations look like they have the same names to me. :shrug

This shot is a little too big to see things clearly through a browser, so:

DesktopDuringPrimeTortureBlendTest.PNG 2210k .PNG file


Prime Torture Blend Test:


Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays and Happy Oc'ing, Oc fam.


----------



## ACMH-K

Username: ACMH-K
Max OC: 4589.05
CPUZ Validation Link: Validation Link


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Also see if clearing CMOS will correct the issue based on being reset


the bios readings are fine ... CPU-z is given me FSB = 98.99 Mhz so it's never 4200Mhz show 4199hz ... HWMonitor show Readings Fine ...


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> the bios readings are fine ... CPU-z is given me FSB = 98.99 Mhz so it's never 4200Mhz show 4199hz ... HWMonitor show Readings Fine ...


Right now i am having somewhat of the same issue even after Bios flash and fresh install with new SSD i still get a few mhz below rated target speed

4.8Ghz but reading 4.798 Ghz


----------



## deepor

See if there's a setting named "spread spectrum" in the BIOS and set it to 'disabled'.

If that doesn't work or there's no such option, set BCLK manually to something like 100.02 MHz for example. See if experimenting with that can get you a number that you are satisfied with.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACMH-K*
> 
> Username: ACMH-K
> Max OC: 4589.05
> CPUZ Validation Link: Validation Link


That's to much Vcore for a 4.6 Overclock...

In mine I've manage to have less than 1.10V for 4.5 24/7:
http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u

And a 1.37V for 5.0 suicide shot (did't had time for optimizing it):
http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Right now i am having somewhat of the same issue even after Bios flash and fresh install with new SSD i still get a few mhz below rated target speed
> 
> 4.8Ghz but reading 4.798 Ghz


i flashed to v.2.12 ... i see no differences from the v.2.7 ... let me tell you a trick ... CPU-Z 1.71 and beyond read it wrongly ... i use v.1.63 and read it the right way.

@deepor: i got that option "disabled" and messing arroung with BCLK got me in no post ... and that MSI boards has that very messi ... set it to 10Khz or 100000 so i assume to set it to 100002 ???

also @MrfingerIII: do you have the same board i have ?? MSI z77a-g43 ? mine says MS-7758 VER: 1.3


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> That's to much Vcore for a 4.6 Overclock...
> 
> In mine I've manage to have less than 1.10V for 4.5 24/7:
> http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u
> 
> And a 1.37V for 5.0 suicide shot (did't had time for optimizing it):
> http://valid.x86.fr/e6z38u


The voltage needed is pure luck and different for every single CPU.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

True, but the difference between is to high!!! It should be around 1.2V at the mos 1.25v, you can google it to see that is the range on them...


----------



## Agiel

i want to make a question to you ppol, which offset i should use ?? for OC 4.2Ghz


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> True, but the difference between is to high!!! It should be around 1.2V at the mos 1.25v, you can google it to see that is the range on them...


That's what people say is the average needed for 4.5GHz and Ivy Bridge. With your own CPU, you have seen that it does not have to be in that range. Your own CPU needs 1.1V for 4.5GHz. There was a certain chance for your CPU to end up working like that.

If the chances for the needed voltage is in a normal distribution, there's the same chance for a CPU to exist that needs 1.35V. If you think your 1.1V CPU isn't unusual, this means you have to think the same about a 4.5GHz @ 1.35V CPU.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> i flashed to v.2.12 ... i see no differences from the v.2.7 ... let me tell you a trick ... CPU-Z 1.71 and beyond read it wrongly ... i use v.1.63 and read it the right way.
> 
> @deepor: i got that option "disabled" and messing arroung with BCLK got me in no post ... and that MSI boards has that very messi ... set it to 10Khz or 100000 so i assume to set it to 100002 ???
> 
> also @MrfingerIII: do you have the same board i have ?? MSI z77a-g43 ? mine says MS-7758 VER: 1.3


Asus Sabertooth Z77 i will try the other CPU Z to confirm

The 1.67 worked now if the damn offset would work correctly we will be back in business i am assuming something has it locked like that i followed the guide to a T and has been effective each time this is the only time not showing the correct offset voltage it's locked but still no worries it has always ran at that voltage anyway


----------



## ACMH-K

After I stopped the test, 7 1/2 hours I think, I ran LoL and it immediately crashed. Funny thing is I ran LoL while Prime was running and LoL crashed but Prime kept running strong. I kept prime running and Launched LoL again played a full game with no crashes.

I honestly cant tell if my Vcore is to high or to low at this point. Max temps were low 70°C 's I think.

@CrazyMonkey it does seem a little high to me too.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> That's what people say is the average needed for 4.5GHz and Ivy Bridge. With your own CPU, you have seen that it does not have to be in that range. Your own CPU needs 1.1V for 4.5GHz. There was a certain chance for your CPU to end up working like that.
> 
> If the chances for the needed voltage is in a normal distribution, there's the same chance for a CPU to exist that needs 1.35V. If you think your 1.1V CPU isn't unusual, this means you have to think the same about a 4.5GHz @ 1.35V CPU.


I know what you mean, but the difference is too far apart... That's why I think is high for a Overclock like that... But is just my 2 cents and I am not trying to use mine as a comparison cuz mine is almost a golden sample!!! But from what I have seen around I quite don't remember a 3770K needing of so much Vcore for such a "small" boost!!


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> I know what you mean, but the difference is too far apart... That's why I think is high for a Overclock like that... But is just my 2 cents and I am not trying to use mine as a comparison cuz mine is almost a golden sample!!! But from what I have seen around I quite don't remember a 3770K needing of so much Vcore for such a "small" boost!!


He should be at least 1.21volts i am barley hitting 1.3 usually i run at 1.296 which is really cutting it close for stability lol

That is great voltage for 4.8Ghz i'm sure you would agree too


----------



## Agiel

what offset should i use ?? i try a 0.02v and i set the rams 1.65v ... coz some times when i shutdown and start up the pc in the morning has crashes with the BIOS something like the oc failed and all the options were set to default, and i have to enter bios and set everything again ...


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> what offset should i use ?? i try a 0.02v and i set the rams 1.65v ... coz some times when i shutdown and start up the pc in the morning has crashes with the BIOS something like the oc failed and all the options were set to default, and i have to enter bios and set everything again ...


You shouldn't have to set ram at all that is why XMP is there it will do it for you

Also you should be using 1.22volts for CPU core if you have a mild 4,5 Ghz OC anything over 4.7to 4.8 need to be 1.3 +
Just so happen i got a good chip so it takes less and it varies as well what board you are using on the Bios alone i got a 5.2 Ghz clock max with the OC program i got 5.4 Ghz or something like that but it took alot of juice and you would not dare run prime or anything unless you want a fire


----------



## Agiel

ok i will set ram voltages to auto ... but what to vcore ? irt start from 0.02v to 1.60v ... the option say "Vcore Voltage"

im using 4.2Ghz for now, an the max voltage registered is 1.181v i ran prime and the max tem was 73C only one core, the others was from 67 ~ 69C ...


----------



## mxthunder

Coming in here to give this thread a bump as well as post my new 24/7 settings:


----------



## vilius572

Hello everybody. I've got 3770 non k cpu overclocked to 4.1ghz. on 1.120v. My temps are around 60c - 62c after one hour of prime95. Is this a good temps or a bit too high? To cool it down I use two 360mm radiators.


----------



## josear33

Hi there!

New ceiling! Not really comfortable with it at all, given the high vcore... also, miss that temp, as the validation was made right after shutting down P95.

While P95 stressing, it topped 65ºC (after 30 minutes).



http://valid.canardpc.com/88e2yv

After validation, I went back to 4.5 @1.29v.

Just a quick question... I've heard the max vcore for ivy is somewhat 1.5v (although should be avoided going over 1.34)... so the point is, would be safe to set 1.4v for 4.8ghz if I manage to keep temps under, say, 70ºC?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mxthunder

Those temps are just fine.


----------



## josear33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mxthunder*
> 
> Those temps are just fine.


Thanks a lot, but miss my crappy english if I didn't managed to be clear;

What I would like to know is, would it be safe to set 1.4v for 4.8ghz if I manage to keep temps under, say, 70ºC? I mean, isn't just way too much vcore for ivy?

I would like to keep this chip for at least a couple or three more years..


----------



## Essenbe

Personally, I try to stay under 1.4 for 24/7. I'll go way over that for benchmarking or overclock runs, but for 24/7 I say below 1.4.


----------



## josear33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Personally, I try to stay under 1.4 for 24/7. I'll go way over that for benchmarking or overclock runs, but for 24/7 I say below 1.4.


Gotcha! In fact, while P95 stressing @4.7ghz, it went up to 1.39v







... so I guess it's not a good clocker...

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josear33*
> 
> Gotcha! In fact, while P95 stressing @4.7ghz, it went up to 1.39v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... so I guess it's not a good clocker...
> 
> Thanks a lot!


You're quite welcome, and thank you.


----------



## mxthunder

Sorry about that. Yes, agree. 1.4V is the upper limit for 24/7 Vcore but is possible as long as temps are low enough.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone. May I get your opinion on the following dilemma?

Will an overclocked 3770K (which is currently at 4.4GHz, but can be overclocked further with better cooling) be enough to keep two GM200s pegged at 99% at all times on a 1440p 120/144Hz screen in all upcoming games?

I'm aware that I'm talking about GPUs and games that do not exist yet, but please use the currently available hardware as reference.

Thank you.


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. May I get your opinion on the following dilemma?
> 
> Will an overclocked 3770K (which is currently at 4.4GHz, but can be overclocked further with better cooling) be enough to keep two GM200s pegged at 99% at all times on a 1440p 120/144Hz screen in all upcoming games?
> 
> I'm aware that I'm talking about GPUs and games that do not exist yet, but please use the currently available hardware as reference.
> 
> Thank you.


Why not just try it? The 3770K isn't very far from the current top CPUs.

The problems should be in games that mostly use one or two cores, and for those games, there's not really anything you can do to fix the issue with money. For more money, you can only get more cores like in a 6-core 5820K or an 8-core 5960X, but you can't really get faster cores than what's already in your 3770K.

With regards to new cores being faster, those Haswell cores in the 4790K, 5820K, 5960X might be too close to what you already have in the 3770K, so an upgrade could be disappointing.


----------



## Agiel

nice i have never passed 4.4 with mi msi z77a-g43, im thinking of changing it for a asus p8z77-v ... will it woth it ?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> Why not just try it? The 3770K isn't very far from the current top CPUs.
> 
> The problems should be in games that mostly use one or two cores, and for those games, there's not really anything you can do to fix the issue with money. For more money, you can only get more cores like in a 6-core 5820K or an 8-core 5960X, but you can't really get faster cores than what's already in your 3770K.
> 
> With regards to new cores being faster, those Haswell cores in the 4790K, 5820K, 5960X might be too close to what you already have in the 3770K, so an upgrade could be disappointing.


I've decided to stick with what I have now and just go ahead with the GPU upgrade. Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> Personally, I try to stay under 1.4 for 24/7. I'll go way over that for benchmarking or overclock runs, but for 24/7 I say below 1.4.


Hey Steve i forgot your over here too good advice

I still can't believe i am running 4.8 @ 1.296







I know this is just sickening to some

I wanted to ask you though when benching the Classy on seven forums what speed is your CPU ?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I've decided to stick with what I have now and just go ahead with the GPU upgrade. Thanks for the information. Much appreciated.


I was explaining this very thing to someone else who thought they knew better

I understand a 5820k is a 6 core but my lil ole 3770k with the overclock rolled right over a 5820 @4.5 Ghz i mean comparing them at that speed is sort of foolish but even 300mhz I would assume the 6core to etch ahead but yet i walked all over it so yes 3rd Generation is still the sweet spot 5th Generation coming soon will actually be worth the upgrade


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Hey Steve i forgot your over here too good advice
> 
> I still can't believe i am running 4.8 @ 1.296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is just sickening to some
> 
> I wanted to ask you though when benching the Classy on seven forums what speed is your CPU ?


It really depends on what I'm running. Usually I will bench at 5. I can go higher if I want to, but 5 normally. I can run 5 and run prime at less than 1.4, so I can go higher if I really want to, but I usually don't.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> I was explaining this very thing to someone else who thought they knew better
> 
> I understand a 5820k is a 6 core but my lil ole 3770k with the overclock rolled right over a 5820 @4.5 Ghz i mean comparing them at that speed is sort of foolish but even 300mhz I would assume the 6core to etch ahead but yet i walked all over it so yes 3rd Generation is still the sweet spot 5th Generation coming soon will actually be worth the upgrade


I just hope that the mainstream i5/i7s become powerful enough to be able to handle SLI flagships at high resolutions and frame rates. That way I won't have to splurge on an X99 setup.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I just hope that the mainstream i5/i7s become powerful enough to be able to handle SLI flagships at high resolutions and frame rates. That way I won't have to splurge on an X99 setup.


They are becoming a little more affordable


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> It really depends on what I'm running. Usually I will bench at 5. I can go higher if I want to, but 5 normally. I can run 5 and run prime at less than 1.4, so I can go higher if I really want to, but I usually don't.


Hmmm so 5ghz no wonder i'm always behind lol


----------



## Essenbe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Hmmm so 5ghz no wonder i'm always behind lol


If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> They are becoming a little more affordable


It helps that the 5820K is available at its current price. But for someone who insists on having one of the best motherboards and RAM kits available, I'll end up spending a lot on an upgrade anyway.


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Essenbe*
> 
> If you can't run with the big dogs, stay on the porch.


lol I'm off the Porch and right behind you lol


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> It helps that the 5820K is available at its current price. But for someone who insists on having one of the best motherboards and RAM kits available, I'll end up spending a lot on an upgrade anyway.


I'm the same way as well but what can you do i'd rather just go all out then to be cursing myself later


----------



## invincible20xx

do u guys think the 3770k will have an advantage over the 3570k in the upcoming gta v ?


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> do u guys think the 3770k will have an advantage over the 3570k in the upcoming gta v ?


Maybe frames wise but pretty much on the level with each other


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrfingerIII*
> 
> Maybe frames wise but pretty much on the level with each other


what do u mean


----------



## MrfingerIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> what do u mean


Gaming and overclock you will see about the same in most cases if paired with the right gpu


----------



## TimTim1

Hello , i overclock my 3770k a little bit, i need more time for experiments.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TimTim1*
> 
> Hello , i overclock my 3770k a little bit, i need more time for experiments.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


nice 1.35 at 4.9ghz at 60 degrees max


----------



## KingTurboFox

That's very lucky. If I overclock my 3770k, windows 8.1 freezes up randomly. Windows 7 works perfectly at 4.6 ghz, 1.3 volts


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTurboFox*
> 
> That's very lucky. If I overclock my 3770k, windows 8.1 freezes up randomly. Windows 7 works perfectly at 4.6 ghz, 1.3 volts


Just try to add some more to Vcore if you're still comfortable with the temperatures you see.

Also, check out the Windows Event Viewer and look for warnings from the source "WHEA-Logger". For my Ivy Bridge CPU, those warnings are an excellent sign that the overclock settings aren't quite correct. There are some miscalculations that the CPU can catch and replace, and that's what those entries mean. They disappear with more Vcore. I needed about 0.02V added to the settings where stress tests seemingly ran fine.


----------



## Agiel

can some one give me a tip ?? i got a z77a - g43 ... paired with a 3570k ...


----------



## junkerde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> can some one give me a tip ?? i got a z77a - g43 ... paired with a 3570k ...


http://www.overclock.net/t/1567/intel-overclocking-guide

all you really need to pay attention to is offset and multiplier, but in some cases llc. There is no easy 1-trick tip, all cpus will reach different overclocks and different voltages, all are different. Just try to read it


----------



## KingTurboFox

I was thinking to build a new machine and turn this 3770k into a file server / folder. This is what im looking at http://pcpartpicker.com/p/tvxpMp. Mostly for gaming


----------



## Agiel

im having a hard time today with my oc with my p8z77-v lk, i cant rise the memories to 2400Mhz i got a blu screen playing music, i dowspeed to 1600 and everything is fine ... also can any one give me a good tip about OC using offset ??


----------



## Agiel

ohh, updated bios to 14'ish and seems to be fine at 2400Mhz, now, i have a question, im Ocing using offset, and the more i add the les vcore i get is not the other way ? i got a 1.1759VID and 1.064Vcore soo weird !! i set Phase Control to "Extreme", and Duty control to Extreme to coz im using positive offset, Speed Step, c1e, c3 and c3 to enabled, i'm trying to set a x40 stable an then go to x42 ... some one help meee it's my fisrt p8z77 board ... since socket 775, this is really different now ...


----------



## deepor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agiel*
> 
> ohh, updated bios to 14'ish and seems to be fine at 2400Mhz, now, i have a question, im Ocing using offset, and the more i add the les vcore i get is not the other way ? i got a 1.1759VID and 1.064Vcore soo weird !! i set Phase Control to "Extreme", and Duty control to Extreme to coz im using positive offset, Speed Step, c1e, c3 and c3 to enabled, i'm trying to set a x40 stable an then go to x42 ... some one helpe meee it's my fisrt p8z77 board ... dicen socket 775, this is really different now ...


On the standard settings, there's a drop in the voltage depending on power use. The more power the CPU uses, the larger that drop is. The setting to change that is normally called "LLC = load line calibration".


----------



## Agiel

an what should i set ther ?


----------



## deepor

I never found out what's best when doing offset overclocking, so I can't say.

If you do fixed, I'd just select whatever setting keeps the voltage as close to constant as possible.


----------



## Agiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deepor*
> 
> I never found out what's best when doing offset overclocking, so I can't say.
> 
> If you do fixed, I'd just select whatever setting keeps the voltage as close to constant as possible.


yes but in fixed, the cpu will be using a manual voltage all the time even at idle, and that's not the point, that's why i want to use offset mode ...


----------



## Sweetcheeba

3770k here 5Ghz @ 1.28v.

#3218C109

Amazing chip, truly golden


----------



## Kamikazi

Post your images including at least 12 hour p95 CPU-Z validation.
If it's true I want to buy it!


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamikazi*
> 
> Post your images including at least 12 hour p95 CPU-Z validation.
> If it's true I want to buy it!


Lol never had any need to run a 12 hour CPU-Z validation to confirm it's stability. Been using it for about a year now







No problems. Now delidded running bare die










Note the stepping/revision numbers EL/L1. To my knowledge week 18 is considered to be the best batch for clocking.



My recent AIDA score after setting up new ram



Here's one I did for HWBot Super PI 1M @ 5.5GHz (voltage upped to 1.5v for a quick run)


----------



## Agiel

when u enable X.M.P the CPU are not controling the IMC any more ? that's way you can set RAM at for EJ: 2400Mhz like mines ??


----------



## Sweetcheeba

Now running 5.1GHz 1.328v

Going to stick with that for my 24/7 overclock.

After a 10x run of IBT temps max out 68c (delidded, CLU applied, IHS placed back in place, custom water)


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sweetcheeba*
> 
> Now running 5.1GHz 1.328v
> 
> Going to stick with that for my 24/7 overclock.
> 
> After a 10x run of IBT temps max out 68c (delidded, CLU applied, IHS placed back in place, custom water)


You people and your magic chips... I can't even boot past 4.7ghz.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You people and your magic chips... I can't even boot past 4.7ghz.


I'm marginal on mine at anything over 4.7ghz as it gets too hot, but I'm still on air. I'm refreshing my system soon thou and I'll be using the H105. Hoping for a stable 4.8ghz+ at a decent temp.


----------



## naved777

Running 5.0Ghz with 1.336v

Going to stick with this for my 24/7 overclock.


----------



## brochachoz

Hey guys! I hope I'm not too late to join the club! I recently bought a i7 3770k bundled with ECS Z77H2-AX Golden Motherboard for around $245.

Are batch numbers still a thing? Mine is Batch#: 3313B592 I couldn't find anyone else with the same number other that a foreign forum and all I could make up is he got 4.5GHz at 1.22v though I'm not sure.

I'm using stock cooler now so I couldn't OC yet, but I'll be doing that later this month. Can anyone tell me some advices for overclocking this processor? total newbie here.


----------



## ACMH-K

So its been almost 5 months since my failed attempt at Overclocking my CPU. As you may remember it failed after 7 and a half hours. I finished school for the semester and had some time to play around. I would say I had a pretty successful run of it this time around.








Validation link.

For whatever reason, when I move my Real Temp window it minimizes every other window, and if I move a different window around it closes real temp and I have to reopen it. So my recorded temps are funky on real temp. I managed to keep it open for almost 20 hours without interruption. Before that, about 3 maybe 4 hours into testing it closed on me. But my highest temperature for 25 hour testing was 69°C. CPU-z claims 71°C. I'll go with CPU-z on this one.

Some Screenshots:


Spoiler: Just under 25 Hours of testing!









Spoiler: End Results!


----------



## zipper17

Can somebody tell me, Does 3570K-overclocked will reach 6600K reference performances in gaming??

at what clock rates does 3570K must be overclocked to reach 6600K performances in gaming?

6600k brings pretty much huge gap in Witcher 3 & GTA5 compared to the other i5 K-series out there...


----------



## zipper17

nevermind,

i will wait 'till next year at least if want to upgrade into skylake's cpus,

Dx12 has feature less cpuoverhead, that can optimize cpu performances far better in Gaming,

so i'd say better at least wait till next year. i want to see actual DX12 performances in Gaming


----------



## LDV617

I have a few questions for other 3570k owners/overclockers;

1) Where is your guys "vCore wall" ? My chip runs @ 4.2ghz / 1.2 vCore fine, but going to 4.4ghz requires 1.3 vCore. After reading around this appears to be pretty normal for Ivy Bridge though? Are any of you running 24/7 on 1.35+ vCore? I would love to attempt a 24/7 4.6ghz on air...









2) Is delidding worth it? It appears to be, but I intend to give this PC to my brother in a few weeks when I get my 5820k rig finished. I am OCing / upgrading cooling before I give it to him specifically so it will be easy to maintain. Will he have to reapply CoolLabs Liquid Metal?

If the consensus is there's a 20 degree drop in temps like some threads have reported, it definitely sounds worth it.

Here is a screenshot of my temps after an overnight blend test. I'm still hitting high 80s during stress testing, but I am currently using the CryoPaste (total crap) that came with my new H7 (awesome). More TIM should be here monday, and hopefully that brings temps down a bit. Might upgrade the exhaust fans too.

My bios settings (GA-Z77x):

LLC on Turbo for everything
+.055 or +.060 Offset / Dynamic Vcore
Ram Mult. x18
Performance Enhance (RAM) Extreme
Turbo disabled & all other adv. power options enabled.



What do you guys think? Keep 4.4ghz on 1.3? Go back to 4.2 on 1.2? Delid and go for 4.6?

Again this PC is going to be given away and I'm going to upgrade to 2011-v3 soon. The reason for this is mainly for extra cores / hyperthreading.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

As long as you keep under 1.35V for 24/7 the sky is the limit (keep an eye on the temps)... That is a good chip u got there so enjoy it!


----------



## LDV617

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> As long as you keep under 1.35V for 24/7 the sky is the limit (keep an eye on the temps)... That is a good chip u got there so enjoy it!


Thanks, good to hear that actually. I always thought I had a crap chip lol.

So 24/7 voltage assumes you are using manual correct? If my voltages hit 1.4 during load, but I use offset / power saving (so idle is ~1.1v) is this still safe?

If so, I definitely think 4.6ghz is possible.

Also, on a side note, I had to bump down to 4.3 because I got some sneaky WHEA errors after gaming for a few hours. Ran a small FFT test for 10 hours with no errors though, so I think 4.3 / 1.32 is my true "wall". But if delidding can drop my temps 20 degrees then I should be good to make it back to 4.4 - 4.6ghz


----------



## CrazyMonkey

To get a good and stable overclock you should go manual. It's way easy than you thing, just read a lit bit about it and google a bit as well. You probably can find a lot of info about your own build setup in OC mode a take a hint about what to tweak. I've seen a lot of 3570K running over 4.5ghz rock stable under 1.35/1.36v, you just need to find your sweet spot.

Good luck with it...


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi guys,
I am new here, I have a 3770(non-k) up 3.9 Ghz via mobo bios, I have seen in the owners club member list people with non-k 3770 with 4.3ghz or 4.5ghz speed, how could I achieve that
I have a Asrockb75M motherboard and a Corsair h55 hydro series CPU cooler.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Has anyone had the issue of their cpu locking at 1600mhz?


----------



## rexbinary

No, but I found this post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1386211/i7-3770k-with-core-speed-limited-to-1600mhz/10#post_19846843

If that post is not helpful maybe some of the other posts in that thread will be. Good luck.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> No, but I found this post.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386211/i7-3770k-with-core-speed-limited-to-1600mhz/10#post_19846843
> 
> If that post is not helpful maybe some of the other posts in that thread will be. Good luck.


I appreciate it. I found a couple of those threads and after using throttlestopper, which provided no solution, I determined it was the mobo. I was also receiving a pmbus address error on boot and two of my ram slots dropped dead. All within 48 hours.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MillerLite1314*
> 
> I appreciate it. I found a couple of those threads and after using throttlestopper, which provided no solution, I determined it was the mobo. I was also receiving a pmbus address error on boot and two of my ram slots dropped dead. All within 48 hours.


Oh dear, that doesn't sound promising.


----------



## MillerLite1314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Oh dear, that doesn't sound promising.


I replaced it and everything is running as expected again.


----------



## rexbinary

Glad to hear you got it worked out.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Hi guys,
im a recent return to overclocking. my last platform was lga775.

I have a little thread going if any gurus could look and add any constructive feedback it would be appreciated
















http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-stable-settings/20#post_25415766


----------



## Belkov

Just upgraded from I5 2500k to I7 3770k. I think i got very good overclocker - 4.6 only by multiplier stable in prime95. The only problem for now is my cooler. Until i change it i will stay 4.1GHz with offset -50mv, which correspond to max vcore 1.080V.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Just upgraded from I5 2500k to I7 3770k. I think i got very good overclocker - 4.6 only by multiplier stable in prime95. The only problem for now is my cooler. Until i change it i will stay 4.1GHz with offset -50mv, which correspond to max vcore 1.080V.


Congrats. I was in the same boat coming from an i5-2500K, but you got what I couldn't find. I went through a couple of delidded i7-3770Ks that wouldn't even reach 4.5 GHz at any voltage before I settled on a 5 GHz-capable i7-2600K that I'm now running at 4.6.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Just upgraded from I5 2500k to I7 3770k. I think i got very good overclocker - 4.6 only by multiplier stable in prime95. The only problem for now is my cooler. Until i change it i will stay 4.1GHz with offset -50mv, which correspond to max vcore 1.080V.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I was in the same boat coming from an i5-2500K, but you got what I couldn't find. I went through a couple of delidded i7-3770Ks that wouldn't even reach 4.5 GHz at any voltage before I settled on a 5 GHz-capable i7-2600K that I'm now running at 4.6.
Click to expand...

Ah, that sucks to hear, but definitely a nice 2600k you got there!









I also would've loved to run my chip @ 5GHz 24/7 but my voltage wall comes @ 4.9GHz. I need <1.35V for 4.8 but 4.9 takes upwards of 1.44V, with 5.0 stable reaching up to nearly 1.6V (although I could actually boot at 5.2 with <1.6V for a bit of a suicide run).








Right now I run it at 4.5GHz with 1.24Vcore, but I suppose that could be optimized a bit if I feel like it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Ah, that sucks to hear, but definitely a nice 2600k you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also would've loved to run my chip @ 5GHz 24/7 but my voltage wall comes @ 4.9GHz. I need <1.35V for 4.8 but 4.9 takes upwards of 1.44V, with 5.0 stable reaching up to nearly 1.6V (although I could actually boot at 5.2 with <1.6V for a bit of a suicide run).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I run it at 4.5GHz with 1.24Vcore, but I suppose that could be optimized a bit if I feel like it.


What kinda temps you getting @ 1.24v?


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Ah, that sucks to hear, but definitely a nice 2600k you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also would've loved to run my chip @ 5GHz 24/7 but my voltage wall comes @ 4.9GHz. I need <1.35V for 4.8 but 4.9 takes upwards of 1.44V, with 5.0 stable reaching up to nearly 1.6V (although I could actually boot at 5.2 with <1.6V for a bit of a suicide run).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I run it at 4.5GHz with 1.24Vcore, but I suppose that could be optimized a bit if I feel like it.


Thanks! I previously had my 2500K at 4.6GHz since 2011. This is my third 2600K in a month and a half. The first two couldn't safely reach 4.5GHz at 1.4V, so I backed off and ran them at 4.3 and 4.4 respectively while I had them. The first 3770K got up to 4.4GHz at 1.3, but no amount of voltage would get it to boot into Windows at 4.5. The second 3770K ran slightly cooler than the first one, but it also wouldn't boot into Windows at 4.5 up to 1.32, at which point I quit trying.

The previous owner of my current 2600K was able to get it to run 5GHz at 1.4V, so I bought it and gave up my Ivy Bridge experiment.

You've got a hell of a chip with that 3570K. My case would probably be engulfed in flames with those voltages.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> Congrats. I was in the same boat coming from an i5-2500K, but you got what I couldn't find. I went through a couple of delidded i7-3770Ks that wouldn't even reach 4.5 GHz at any voltage before I settled on a 5 GHz-capable i7-2600K that I'm now running at 4.6.


I, actually, did not need a good clocker...







I already stop to play with the hardware - moderate clocks are ok for me. But for such a good chip i will take a good cooler and will overclock it a little bit further.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Ah, that sucks to hear, but definitely a nice 2600k you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also would've loved to run my chip @ 5GHz 24/7 but my voltage wall comes @ 4.9GHz. I need <1.35V for 4.8 but 4.9 takes upwards of 1.44V, with 5.0 stable reaching up to nearly 1.6V (although I could actually boot at 5.2 with <1.6V for a bit of a suicide run).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I run it at 4.5GHz with 1.24Vcore, but I suppose that could be optimized a bit if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> What kinda temps you getting @ 1.24v?
Click to expand...

Under a prime95 blend test I get mid-50s, low-60s with an ambient of about 25-27oC. If I fold/BOINC and the loop is heated up, it can get somewhere around 65-68. Do note that these are the temps on three of my cores. Core 1 (the second one since they count as 0-3) is always about 10oC higher, but I've learned to disregard it as long as I don't let it near Tj Max.
In idle (no C-states so 4.5GHz without load) I can stay below or around the 30oC mark, but this XSPC waterblock is a bit old and there are better ones.
Also do note that currently my loop is a bit shortened as I only use the 2 RX360 but also one of the GPUs is gone. Overall maximum heat load while 24/7 usage is under 500W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snakecharmed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Ah, that sucks to hear, but definitely a nice 2600k you got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also would've loved to run my chip @ 5GHz 24/7 but my voltage wall comes @ 4.9GHz. I need <1.35V for 4.8 but 4.9 takes upwards of 1.44V, with 5.0 stable reaching up to nearly 1.6V (although I could actually boot at 5.2 with <1.6V for a bit of a suicide run).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I run it at 4.5GHz with 1.24Vcore, but I suppose that could be optimized a bit if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I previously had my 2500K at 4.6GHz since 2011. This is my third 2600K in a month and a half. The first two couldn't safely reach 4.5GHz at 1.4V, so I backed off and ran them at 4.3 and 4.4 respectively while I had them. The first 3770K got up to 4.4GHz at 1.3, but no amount of voltage would get it to boot into Windows at 4.5. The second 3770K ran slightly cooler than the first one, but it also wouldn't boot into Windows at 4.5 up to 1.32, at which point I quit trying.
> 
> The previous owner of my current 2600K was able to get it to run 5GHz at 1.4V, so I bought it and gave up my Ivy Bridge experiment.
> 
> You've got a hell of a chip with that 3570K. My case would probably be engulfed in flames with those voltages.
Click to expand...

I have a friend who has a 3570k and that CPU is an absolute sucker. Anything past 4.3 (which, mind you, takes no more than 1.3V) and it loses stability, regardless of all settings. I've even tried it on my motherboard. Now that is a bad clocker, haha.

Indeed, with such abysmal IPC difference there is no actual reason not to take the proven clocker, unless you mainly need PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## Snakecharmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> I have a friend who has a 3570k and that CPU is an absolute sucker. Anything past 4.3 (which, mind you, takes no more than 1.3V) and it loses stability, regardless of all settings. I've even tried it on my motherboard. Now that is a bad clocker, haha.
> 
> Indeed, with such abysmal IPC difference there is no actual reason not to take the proven clocker, unless you mainly need PCI-E 3.0.


Heh, I think I was spoiled by getting 4.6GHz pretty easily with my 2500K back in 2011, so I expected any LGA115x Intel i5/i7 K-series chip would be able to reach that threshold. Five CPUs later, I could not have been more wrong. I was really starting to doubt my entire build after the second 3770K because even that wasn't stable at 4.4GHz after it crashed twice during gaming. I ended up running it at 4.3GHz at 1.30V.

I have a Z68 motherboard with SLI/Crossfire support, so unfortunately, I wouldn't have been able to take advantage of PCI-E 3.0 with a 3770K regardless. However, I'm only planning an upgrade to a single GTX 980 for now, so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Under a prime95 blend test I get mid-50s, low-60s with an ambient of about 25-27oC. If I fold/BOINC and the loop is heated up, it can get somewhere around 65-68. Do note that these are the temps on three of my cores. Core 1 (the second one since they count as 0-3) is always about 10oC higher, but I've learned to disregard it as long as I don't let it near Tj Max.
> In idle (no C-states so 4.5GHz without load) I can stay below or around the 30oC mark, but this XSPC waterblock is a bit old and there are better ones.
> Also do note that currently my loop is a bit shortened as I only use the 2 RX360 but also one of the GPUs is gone. Overall maximum heat load while 24/7 usage is under 500W.
> I have a friend who has a 3570k and that CPU is an absolute sucker. Anything past 4.3 (which, mind you, takes no more than 1.3V) and it loses stability, regardless of all settings. I've even tried it on my motherboard. Now that is a bad clocker, haha.
> 
> Indeed, with such abysmal IPC difference there is no actual reason not to take the proven clocker, unless you mainly need PCI-E 3.0.


V nice. I use less volts but get similar/higher temps. Im using a 360 and 240 though, with 2 graphics cards.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Under a prime95 blend test I get mid-50s, low-60s with an ambient of about 25-27oC. If I fold/BOINC and the loop is heated up, it can get somewhere around 65-68. Do note that these are the temps on three of my cores. Core 1 (the second one since they count as 0-3) is always about 10oC higher, but I've learned to disregard it as long as I don't let it near Tj Max.
> In idle (no C-states so 4.5GHz without load) I can stay below or around the 30oC mark, but this XSPC waterblock is a bit old and there are better ones.
> Also do note that currently my loop is a bit shortened as I only use the 2 RX360 but also one of the GPUs is gone. Overall maximum heat load while 24/7 usage is under 500W.
> I have a friend who has a 3570k and that CPU is an absolute sucker. Anything past 4.3 (which, mind you, takes no more than 1.3V) and it loses stability, regardless of all settings. I've even tried it on my motherboard. Now that is a bad clocker, haha.
> 
> Indeed, with such abysmal IPC difference there is no actual reason not to take the proven clocker, unless you mainly need PCI-E 3.0.
> 
> 
> 
> V nice. I use less volts but get similar/higher temps. Im using a 360 and 240 though, with 2 graphics cards.
Click to expand...

Unless under heavy load I imagine the second card should dump no more than 50W in the loop unless you block ULPS and run it at max clock and VCore, at which point the figure would jump to ~90W instead of 50W for your listed OC (assuming you didn't go nuts with the VCore offset







).


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Unless under heavy load I imagine the second card should dump no more than 50W in the loop unless you block ULPS and run it at max clock and VCore, at which point the figure would jump to ~90W instead of 50W for your listed OC (assuming you didn't go nuts with the VCore offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Don't use vcore offset, just flat volts and no core step either, and yeah I block ULPS. About an hour on the Prime95 max heat test, the highest core (which is circa 5-10c hotter than the rest) will hit about 73c

It's not bad, but looking at the volts others are using in comparison, it's not great.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Unless under heavy load I imagine the second card should dump no more than 50W in the loop unless you block ULPS and run it at max clock and VCore, at which point the figure would jump to ~90W instead of 50W for your listed OC (assuming you didn't go nuts with the VCore offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use vcore offset, just flat volts and no core step either, and yeah I block ULPS. About an hour on the Prime95 max heat test, the highest core (which is circa 5-10c hotter than the rest) will hit about 73c
> 
> It's not bad, but looking at the volts others are using in comparison, it's not great.
Click to expand...

Haha, sorry, you misunderstood me. I was talking strictly about the heat the second GPU outputs (those ~50-~90W figures) in the loop (in contrast to my current configuration with 1 GPU) and its implications on the higher than mine CPU temperatures with lower CPU VCore that you mentioned.
That, along with the 120mm less rad space that you currently have (disregarding rad & fan performance anyway) should explain why you get up to 73o.
Of course, there are many more factors like case, airflow volume, direction and restriction, rad fans, and so on.

But on-comment - I never use voltage offset on the CPU, too.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Unless under heavy load I imagine the second card should dump no more than 50W in the loop unless you block ULPS and run it at max clock and VCore, at which point the figure would jump to ~90W instead of 50W for your listed OC (assuming you didn't go nuts with the VCore offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use vcore offset, just flat volts and no core step either, and yeah I block ULPS. About an hour on the Prime95 max heat test, the highest core (which is circa 5-10c hotter than the rest) will hit about 73c
> 
> It's not bad, but looking at the volts others are using in comparison, it's not great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, sorry, you misunderstood me. I was talking strictly about the heat the second GPU outputs (those ~50-~90W figures) in the loop (in contrast to my current configuration with 1 GPU) and its implications on the higher than mine CPU temperatures with lower CPU VCore that you mentioned.
> That, along with the 120mm less rad space that you currently have (disregarding rad & fan performance anyway) should explain why you get up to 73o.
> Of course, there are many more factors like case, airflow volume, direction and restriction, rad fans, and so on.
> 
> But on-comment - I never use voltage offset on the CPU, too.
Click to expand...

Personally, I use turbo voltage.


----------



## Belkov

On my mobo only way to clock is the ofset - more of the other options are set on auto, but can not be changed. Does someone who has or had asrock z68 pro2 gen3 mobo can give me some advice how to act? I don't need extreme clocks.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> On my mobo only way to clock is the ofset - more of the other options are set on auto, but can not be changed. Does someone who has or had asrock z68 pro2 gen3 mobo can give me some advice how to act? I don't need extreme clocks.


Someone?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> On my mobo only way to clock is the ofset - more of the other options are set on auto, but can not be changed. Does someone who has or had asrock z68 pro2 gen3 mobo can give me some advice how to act? I don't need extreme clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone?
Click to expand...

What is auto and what isn't? Could you post some screenshots?

You may want to refer to some of the overclocking guide megathreads; for example here, here, and here.


----------



## Belkov

Those are all OC options i have. All Autos' which are not in the middle can not be changed.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are all OC options i have. All Autos' which are not in the middle can not be changed.


the white autos need a number value. to set them to max which is fine just type 10000 into each. they will prob set max at 500


----------



## Belkov

These whiter autos can not be changed... :/


----------



## fragamemnon

Well, the essence of what you need for an overclock is modifiable. I don't see your problem apart from having to choose Manual Mode for the CPU Voltage in the advanced settings.

*I strongly recommend* familiarizing yourself with a couple of guides and thoroughly reading explanations of all options before you venture into your (I assume first, on this chipset at least) OC.
This guide posted on the ASUS ROG forums will be of great help to you.


----------



## Belkov

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> the white autos need a number value. to set them to max which is fine just type 10000 into each. they will prob set max at 500


Actually it was possible to change those autos...









I found this guide and achieved not bad clocks for now/don't have time for more tests right now/ - 4.4 GHz absolutely stable with max vcore 1.186. With my new U12S, which i just installed this morning, the max temp in prime95 was 68 degrees.

Pretty cool chip...


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Actually it was possible to change those autos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this guide and achieved not bad clocks for now/don't have time for more tests right now/ - 4.4 GHz absolutely stable with max vcore 1.186. With my new U12S, which i just installed this morning, the max temp in prime95 was 68 degrees.
> 
> Pretty cool chip...


Cool
I have a thread for z77. Some similarities if you wanna check that out


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Been kinda bored and playing around with my 3570K today (first time I've bothered overclocking it), so far 4.5GHz @ 1.20v & LLC Extreme it seems stable, CPU-Z shows the voltage as 1.224v at it's highest and max temps are 68°, running Prime95 26.6 Small FFT at the moment.

Kinda surprised at how low the volts are, I under clocked it when I first got it and stock it runs 1.16v not a problem, this thing does a much better job than my old 2500k did, had to do 4.5GHz on almost 1.4v







.

Batch number is 3242C661.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Been kinda bored and playing around with my 3570K today (first time I've bothered overclocking it), so far 4.5GHz @ 1.20v & LLC Extreme it seems stable, CPU-Z shows the voltage as 1.224v at it's highest and max temps are 68°, running Prime95 26.6 Small FFT at the moment.
> 
> Kinda surprised at how low the volts are, I under clocked it when I first got it and stock it runs 1.16v not a problem, this thing does a much better job than my old 2500k did, had to do 4.5GHz on almost 1.4v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Batch number is 3242C661.


looking at that i reckon you will get 4700mhz at about 1.30


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> looking at that i reckon you will get 4700mhz at about 1.30


Probably, I'm happy with 4.5 atm, may change LLC but I suppose it's not spiking over 1.2v to bad so it'll be fine.

I'm not going to push it any further till I change to EK Predators, one for CPU one for GPU probably going to end up going the 360 for the CPU because I'll be going a 6 or 8 core next year







.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Probably, I'm happy with 4.5 atm, may change LLC but I suppose it's not spiking over 1.2v to bad so it'll be fine.
> 
> I'm not going to push it any further till I change to EK Predators, one for CPU one for GPU probably going to end up going the 360 for the CPU because I'll be going a 6 or 8 core next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


finding the happy medium is fun lol

llc 1 for me spikes highers.

llc 2 means setting it .20 higher than what i want but im sure if you set llc2 and play till stable you will get a cooler running temp


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> Cool
> I have a thread for z77. Some similarities if you wanna check that out


Probably I will do it.

Thanks.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> the white autos need a number value. to set them to max which is fine just type 10000 into each. they will prob set max at 500
> 
> 
> 
> Actually it was possible to change those autos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this guide and achieved not bad clocks for now/don't have time for more tests right now/ - 4.4 GHz absolutely stable with max vcore 1.186. With my new U12S, which i just installed this morning, the max temp in prime95 was 68 degrees.
> 
> Pretty cool chip...
Click to expand...

Very well done, nice overclock!
I hope you understand why it's important to familiarize yourself with all the features before approaching them, hence the suggestions to read up on the subject.









On-topic: tonight I might go for a proper 4.5GHz overclock, see how low the voltage can go.


----------



## Belkov

Yes. Back then i presumed or someone told me my motherboard can not participate for good clocks and i've never really tried to push it further than stock settings and multiplier clock of 42 for my sandy 2500k.

Actualy this mobo is not so bad - only the vcore steps are bigger and llc is missing. But ofset clocks are pretty easy to be achieved. Last night i made 4.6 with max vcore 1.23 - max temps were 70 in prime95.

But the sweet spot for me is 4.2 - 4.4, so i will use it on these clocks 24/7.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Yes. Back then i presumed or someone told me my motherboard can not participate for good clocks and i've never really tried to push it further than stock settings and multiplier clock of 42 for my sandy 2500k.
> 
> Actualy this mobo is not so bad - only the vcore steps are bigger and llc is missing. But ofset clocks are pretty easy to be achieved. Last night i made 4.6 with max vcore 1.23 - max temps were 70 in prime95.
> 
> But the sweet spot for me is 4.2 - 4.4, so i will use it on these clocks 24/7.


if you can set stock cpu volts of 1.20 and run 4500 then you have a good chip.
SUM and round off error checking enabled for prime95 checking is essential

and keep checking your error log for WHEA errors because prime may not crash but it could still be unstable. also if you find errors early it means you dont have to wait for prime to crash 9 hrs later to find out


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattBaneLM*
> 
> if you can set stock cpu volts of 1.20 and run 4500 then you have a good chip.
> SUM and round off error checking enabled for prime95 checking is essential
> 
> and keep checking your error log for WHEA errors because prime may not crash but it could still be unstable. also if you find errors early it means you dont have to wait for prime to crash 9 hrs later to find out


To set stock cpu volts is another option which misses in my mobo...









I can clock only by ofset.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> To set stock cpu volts is another option which misses in my mobo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can clock only by ofset.


i went back and looked at your bios screenshots and i think you can clock one of three ways..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607258/asrock-z77-extreme-4-and-3570k-at-4700mhz-stable-settings

check that and see if it sheds light ^^


----------



## Belkov

You mean to clock via turbo voltage?

This i can do.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> You mean to clock via turbo voltage?
> 
> This i can do.


turbo, fixed , or offset

so far im finding the coolest and stablest for my set up is to disable turbo volts and work with fixed with llc 2

reading the guides as advised before is imperative but my thread might help you speed it up is all. but take the time to read with a pen and paper in front of you and take notes


----------



## Belkov

Ah, i saw why you think i can use fixed mode, but i can not...









Don't have llc and fixed - you can see my option is called CPU Core Voltage Offset, but not CPU Core Voltage. i can not choose between different modes - only offset.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Ah, i saw why you think i can use fixed mode, but i can not...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have llc and fixed - you can see my option is called CPU Core Voltage Offset, but not CPU Core Voltage. i can not choose between different modes - only offset.


ok i understand.

i think you should either have your turbo voltage disabled OR set it to a fixed value ie: +0.04


----------



## Belkov

Yeah, i set it to 0.04.
Regards.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Yes. Back then i presumed or someone told me my motherboard can not participate for good clocks and i've never really tried to push it further than stock settings and multiplier clock of 42 for my sandy 2500k.
> 
> Actualy this mobo is not so bad - only the vcore steps are bigger and llc is missing. But ofset clocks are pretty easy to be achieved. Last night i made 4.6 with max vcore 1.23 - max temps were 70 in prime95.
> 
> But the sweet spot for me is 4.2 - 4.4, so i will use it on these clocks 24/7.


On air that is very good. My chip needs not very much volts, but it still runs really hot.


----------



## MattBaneLM

yeah you are doing ok there dude.

ok so I got mine to run 4800 run prime for 24 hrs no crash. but 1 single WHEA error at 17hrs in... 87 degrees maxed

that's what I call close to stable but not there yet

wahhhhhh


----------



## Belkov

For me - no errors so far. All clocks i achieved were stable.

What are your bios settings? Those from the other thread?


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> For me - no errors so far. All clocks i achieved were stable.
> 
> What are your bios settings? Those from the other thread?


yep, I can get 4700 standing on my head. running ddr2400

im slowly working myself to the 4600 stable for 24hr prime (sum and round off checked)

given I had 1 WhEA erro 3/4 of the way through and no others im confident bumping my fixed volts further and topping at 90 ish deg. luck ambient temps her are low at too. just using the cool weather to find 4800 cpuu/ 2400 ram stable 24/7


----------



## bhstr99

Is it worth having to go from 1.2v to 1.3v to go from 4.3GHz to 4.5GHz? I get around 7-10 temp increase if I do (reaches 74-79 degrees in games) (around 85-87 in prime95)

Main reason I am asking is because Battlefield 1 is killing my CPU, constant 98-100% CPU usage, and my GTX 970 just sits there between 60-80 GPU usage (depends on the area of the map). - It's another story in Single player though, pretty much 99% GPU usage and CPU is not as stressed.

I keep saying to myself it's not going to make much of a difference and I should stick with my happy 4.3GHz at 1.2v (65-70 degrees temp in games).

Battlefield 1 is hard on my system







. Get around 70-90FPS but a lot of action or parts of the map drop me down to 45-55. Feels horrible to play on. Hoping a few future patches helps me out









Current specs:
i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz 1.2v
8GB [email protected]
MSI GTX 970 (+150 core)
Samsung 850 EVO 250gb.
PSU: Corsair TX650


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

@bhstr99

Probably won't make a difference. Battlefield games tend to do better with more cores/threads. You're stuck with 4. You might be better off trying to get a 3770k.

1.3v is more than safe to run on your cpu if you wish to run 4.5GHz.


----------



## Belkov

Don't bother - the difference will be negligible.


----------



## MattBaneLM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Is it worth having to go from 1.2v to 1.3v to go from 4.3GHz to 4.5GHz? I get around 7-10 temp increase if I do (reaches 74-79 degrees in games) (around 85-87 in prime95)
> 
> Main reason I am asking is because Battlefield 1 is killing my CPU, constant 98-100% CPU usage, and my GTX 970 just sits there between 60-80 GPU usage (depends on the area of the map). - It's another story in Single player though, pretty much 99% GPU usage and CPU is not as stressed.
> 
> I keep saying to myself it's not going to make much of a difference and I should stick with my happy 4.3GHz at 1.2v (65-70 degrees temp in games).
> 
> Battlefield 1 is hard on my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Get around 70-90FPS but a lot of action or parts of the map drop me down to 45-55. Feels horrible to play on. Hoping a few future patches helps me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs:
> i5 3570k @ 4.3GHz 1.2v
> 8GB [email protected]
> MSI GTX 970 (+150 core)
> Samsung 850 EVO 250gb.
> PSU: Corsair TX650


crank it!


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhstr99*
> 
> Is it worth having to go from 1.2v to 1.3v to go from 4.3GHz to 4.5GHz? I get around 7-10 temp increase if I do (reaches 74-79 degrees in games) (around 85-87 in prime95)


This is overclock.net, of course you should push your overclock further!

Seriously though that temp increase is negligible. I would go for it. Will it make a noticeable difference in BF1? I don't know, but if you have OC room to spare why not use it?


----------



## bhstr99

I'm going for it! I just cleaned out my PC with a strong 550 watt electric air duster. Temps dropped significantly.

Thanks guys!


----------



## zacker

i have one question guys will a 3570k bottleneck a 1080 ti with 1440p monitor ? or i am ok i need to know before i buy 1080 ti


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> i have one question guys will a 3570k bottleneck a 1080 ti with 1440p monitor ? or i am ok i need to know before i buy 1080 ti


No. I'm driving 3440x1440 with my 3570k and 1080 Ti with no bottleneck at all.


----------



## Henry E2180

*3770k @ 5.0GHz*

Hi guys,

I was excited so had to post somewhere on the internet...

Revived my old gaming rig over the last week. Previously a 2500k @ 4.4GHz for 6years no issue.
Thought I would do my first de-lid as was interested so got a second hand 3770k
Tested first @4.8GHz couldnt get a Cinebench run in as temps rocketed to 95+ and ultimately wouldn't finish the test @ 1.328v
De-lid ensued and @ same settings got a run in with peak package temp of 61 degC
Such a MASSIVE temp reduction I was shocked it was so good. Or Intel was so rubbish to start with with their paste.

Score: 876 Multi 176 Single.

Already matching my Ryzen 2600x replacement rig in single thread 

So bumped up to 4.9 and needed 1.35v

Score: 894 Multi 180 Single

So the 5.0GHz barrier. My first ever chip at 5.0GHz! Well to get a single thread run in it 'only' needed 1.4v due to not maxing one core but rather windows scheduler moving the work across all cores.

Score: 184 single.

Now to get a multi score in I went all the way up to 1.47v and ultimately stopped there and couldn't get a stable run. It would run P95 (old version) for 5 mins or so with temps in 80s which was impressive. But was logging a few CPU errors.

So technically I didn't quite get 5.0GHz but it was fun trying.

For 24/7 I have set it to 4.8GHz @ 1.328v under load. Offset voltage OC using extreme LLC on an ASUS P8Z68-V/Gen3. Running prime95 as I type this and max temp so far is 75degC after 20mins, appears to not be creeping any higher. This is on a Zalman CNPS10X with an old Scythe fan @1200RPM. Pretty impressive!

Computer is going to a friend to use until I have use of a second rig again. But he has a GTX 1080 to slot in which should turn this thing into an impressive gaming rig capable of matching most intel stuff all the way up to stock kaby lake and indeed should match 2nd gen ryzen that I use in my own rig. woops should have done this instead and saved a few quid.

Thanks for reading my ramble.

Henry.


----------



## rexbinary

Nice work Henry. Have fun and congratulations!


----------

